# Explicación de las consecuencias del peak oil, a partir de 2022.



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

Es el primer tema que abro en burbuja y aunque nadie o casi nadie me conoce, considero importante plantear un análisis del punto de inflexión ante el que nos encontramos y sus posibles consecuencias.

Explicación de las consecuencias del peak oil, a partir de 2022.

Me gustaría postearlo entero pero el artículo tiene muchos gráficos y tendría que dividirlo.

*Explicación de las consecuencias del peak oil, a partir de 2022.*


marzo 17, 2022
Durante las largas conversaciones que mantengo con algún usuario del foro (además de la evidente despreocupación por parte de la gran mayoría de la sociedad), veo que no se entiende que "significa" sobrepasar el pico del petróleo y sus consecuencias en años venideros.
*El gráfico fundamental.*
Primero recuerdo la curva que, en mi opinión, vamos a seguir en las próximas décadas.


La línea azul es el modelo de la producción de petróleo (elimina los ruidos de guerras, pandemias, etc) y los puntos rojos son la producción real, con sus altibajos no lineales.

*Oferta de petróleo.*

Lo primero que observamos es que entre 2010 y 2025, la producción de petróleo se sitúa entre 80 y 82 millones de b/d. La diferencia hasta los 100 millones de b/d, no es petróleo, sino líquidos de gas natural, biocombustibles y ganancias de las refinerías. *Esto sería la oferta*.
Hasta 2018, diferenciando lo que es petróleo de lo que no es. La línea negra intermedia, marca crudo más condensados, dejando por encima los LGN (NGLs), Biocombustibles (en el gráfico como otros líquidos) y ganancias de las refinerías (processing gains).
Se ve la producción en 2018 (línea negra intermedia) en torno a 80-82 millones de b/d.

*Desde entonces, Noviembre 2018 alcanzó el pico puntual, en media anual el pico es 2019 (en torno a 82 millones) es inferior.*



El shale oil estadounidense tuvo también su pico. A pesar de los altos precios, no ha conseguido acercarse a su máxima producción. Podrían en un momento de locura, perforar miles de pozos para sobrepasar el pico anterior, pero sería a costa de agotar las ubicaciones de primer nivel y reducir la productividad futura de la cuencas. Y además, viendo el decline espectacular de sus pozos, sería un máximo que duraría muy poco. 




*Demanda de petróleo.*
El consumo de petróleo se mantiene bastante estable, siguiendo la curva del consumo per cápita, multiplicado por la población mundial. Como el consumo per cápita se mantiene extraordinariamente estable en los últimos cuarenta años, el aumento de la población (*) nos empuja a consumir más cada año. *Esto es la demanda*.





sigue...


Saludos.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

Mi intención al introducirlo en burbuja es debatir otros puntos de vista para llegar a mejorar la visión del problema.

Por eso si preguntáis, espero seguir contestando las cuestiones que surjan.

Al mismo tiempo, espero tenerlo actualizado con las novedades.

Saludos.


----------



## Palpatine (17 Mar 2022)

El petróleo es infinito (abiotico) FIN del hilo


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

Excelente respuesta que ya fue desautorizada por los propios rusos, hace tiempo.

Lo que ocurre son migraciones laterales entre yacimientos que dan la impresión de rellenar los pozos.

Incluso aún suponiendo que el petróleo viene de las profundidades, lo importante sería la velocidad de relleno de los pozos. Es decir que si tardan miles de años, para el caso da igual.

Buen intento.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

A lo largo de los días iré posteando artículos referidos al tema.

Por ejemplo,

Explicación de la relación entre energía neta y deuda mundial o , ¿por qué estamos condenados?. 

*Explicación de la relación entre energía neta y deuda mundial o , ¿por qué estamos condenados?.*


abril 21, 2021
Para explicar el titular parto de la base (no reconocida en su totalidad) de una dependencia lineal entre el crecimiento económico y la energía. Solo puede aumentar la economía si la producción total de energía aumenta. Aquí ya encontramos muchas discusiones, cuando aparece la mejora de la eficiencia energética, la productividad y la tecnología para demostrar que se puede crecer, sin proporcionar más energía.
La medida del PIB no me parece suficiente, porque está engordado por una inflación no contabilizada. Lo que aumenta es el precio y no existe un incremento de la calidad y cantidad de productos y servicios, en proporción al incremento del PIB mundial. 
Aún así, en este gráfico se puede apreciar la correlación directa. 


Figura 9. Gráfico XY del consumo mundial de energía (de BP Statistical Review of World Energy, 2017) frente al PIB mundial en dólares estadounidenses de 2010, del Banco Mundial.

El desglose de la energía primaria :


Los combustibles fósiles siguen sumando más del 80% del total de la energía primaria y dentro de ellos, el petróleo es el componente fundamental, no solo porque ocupa el mayor porcentaje, sino porque para extraer-transportar gas y carbón, se necesita petróleo.



Ahora me voy a centrar en el cálculo de la energía neta del petróleo. Se define como la diferencia entre la energía bruta (en forma de barriles) que aporta la producción de un yacimiento menos la energía invertida en extraer el petróleo. Es fácil entender que la energía neta será mayor en un yacimiento poco profundo en tierra que en un yacimiento profundo en el mar (aguas profundas). 
Utilizo mi gráfico favorito de la producción hasta el 2018.




Para calcular la energía neta, utilizo las siguientes aproximaciones. 
Tipo petróleo EROI GASTO %
Campos convencionales 20 5% 
Arenas asfálticas o extrapesado 3,2 31,25% 
Shale oil 5 20%
Biocombustibles 1 100% 

La traducción de esta tabla quiere decir que por cada barril empleado en la extracción de petróleo en un campo convencional, obtengo 20 barriles brutos (en el gráfico de barras, la producción bruta son 70 millones de barriles. La producción neta, después de descontar los barriles invertidos en la extracción, serían 66.5 millones). Análogamente en el resto. Los biocombustibles gastan lo mismo que producen, aunque no todos tienen esta estimación. En el caso de ganancias de la refinería, el EROI es inferior a 1, porque sumamos petróleo y gas natural, para obtener barriles de productos petrolíferos, donde la entrada de energía es superior a la energía de salida, sumando todos los componentes.
Otra apreciación importante es que el EROI desciende con el tiempo. Por ejemplo, en un campo convencional supergigante, al principio invertimos menos energía porque no necesitamos mantener la presión. A medida que extraemos barriles de petróleo, disminuye la presión del yacimiento y es necesario inyectar (perforando otros pozos) agua o gas, para mantener la presión y la producción de petróleo. Cuando el campo envejece, es necesario utilizar métodos de recuperación secundaria y terciaria, que aumentan la energía invertida en extracción. Por último, se ha extendido la perforación horizontal extensiva en los grandes yacimientos anegados por el agua, buscando mantener la producción de petróleo con el menor declive posible, a costa de agotar el yacimiento y elevar el EROI, con la perforación continua. Un campo supergigante puede empezar con un EROI de 100 en 1950 y acabar con un EROI de 5 en su fase final, cincuenta años después.
Los campos que se descubren a lo largo del tiempo, suelen ser de menor tamaño y mayor EROI, *por lo que aunque la producción de petróleo convencional se mantiene prácticamente constante desde 2005, en cambio el EROI sigue disminuyendo, por los matices que he comentado y el número de barriles netos entregados a la sociedad se reduce claramente. *
Con estas explicaciones ya podemos afirmar que aunque el número de barriles totales sigue aumentando en el tiempo (se llama total líquidos), los barriles de petróleo netos reales que entregamos a la sociedad, pueden estar disminuyendo. Los líquidos de gas natural, son gases, no petróleo y se utilizan sobre todo en la fabricación de plásticos y otros productos, pero no sirven para producir diésel o productos similares. Solo la parte de gasolina natural es aprovechable. También el shale oil es muy ligero y se aprovecha muy poco para los productos pesados.
Ahora ya podemos entender está gráfica.

Incluso suponiendo que el peak oil (Noviembre de 2018) se comporte como la parte sombreada azul en el gráfico y tenga un descenso más o menos simétrico, podemos ver que la parte sombreada gris, que corresponde a los barriles de petróleo netos que se entregan a la sociedad, presenta un descenso tipo acantilado Séneca, con una caída vertiginosa. La traducción de esta curva es una explicación del proceso de extracción. Primero se sacan los barriles fáciles y baratos de extraer. Luego, los de tipo medio y finalmente los verdaderamente difíciles de sacar y además muy caros. Bueno, pues hemos llegado a ese punto, cuando comenzamos a sacar el shale oil y el petróleo extrapesado.
Que ahora en todos los informes oficiales, nos digan que quedan 170.000 millones de barriles de arenas asfálticas o 300.000 millones de barriles de petróleo extrapesado en la franja del Orinoco o 50.000 millones de shale oil (de pozos poco productores, porque primero se han extraído los mejores), nos dice que quedan bastantes reservas, pero los barriles netos, son bastante menos que si las reservas fueran de Ghawar. 


sigue...


Saludos.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

O el más directo a las entrañas.

¿Cuánto petróleo, realmente disponible, nos queda?.

*¿Cuánto petróleo, realmente disponible, nos queda?.*


marzo 24, 2021
Leyendo viejos artículos encontré este de 2005, donde en una reunión del Club Bilderberg, se trataba el tema del petróleo y cuantas reservas quedaban.
New Energy Times - Infiltrating Bilderberg 2005

La cita a que hago referencia era esta.
["Energía

Un Bilderberger estadounidense expresó su preocupación por el vertiginoso precio del petróleo. Un experto de la industria petrolera en la reunión comentó que el crecimiento no es posible sin energía y que, según todos los indicadores, el suministro mundial de energía está llegando a su fin mucho más rápido de lo que los líderes mundiales habían anticipado. Según las fuentes, Bilderbergers estima que el suministro mundial de petróleo extraíble se encuentra en un máximo de 35 años con el desarrollo económico y la población actuales. Sin embargo, uno de los representantes de un cartel petrolero comentó que debemos tener en cuenta en la ecuación tanto la explosión demográfica como el crecimiento económico y la demanda de petróleo en China e India. Bajo las condiciones revisadas, aparentemente solo hay suficiente petróleo para 20 años. Ningún petróleo significa el fin del sistema financiero mundial.

Conclusión: espere una grave recesión en la economía mundial durante los próximos dos años, ya que los Bilderberg intentan salvaguardar el suministro restante de petróleo quitando el dinero de las manos de la gente. En una recesión o, en el peor de los casos, una depresión, la población se verá obligada a reducir drásticamente sus hábitos de gasto, asegurando así un suministro más prolongado de petróleo a los ricos del mundo mientras intentan averiguar qué hacer.

Durante el cóctel de la tarde, European Bilderberger señaló que no existe una alternativa plausible a la energía de hidrocarburos. Un informante estadounidense afirmó que actualmente el mundo usa entre cuatro y seis barriles de petróleo por cada nuevo barril que encuentra y que las perspectivas de un avance a corto plazo son escasas, en el mejor de los casos.

Alguien pidió una estimación del suministro de petróleo convencional accesible en el mundo. La cantidad se cotizó en aproximadamente un billón de barriles. Como nota al margen de interés, el planeta consume mil millones de barriles de petróleo cada 11,5 días.

Otro Bilderberger preguntó sobre la alternativa de hidrógeno al suministro de petróleo. El funcionario del gobierno de Estados Unidos estuvo de acuerdo con tristeza en que la salvación del hidrógeno a la eminente crisis energética mundial es una fantasía.

Esto confirma la declaración pública realizada en 2003 por HIS, la consultora más respetada del mundo en catalogación de reservas de petróleo y los descubrimientos de que, por primera vez desde la década de 1920, no hubo un solo descubrimiento de un yacimiento petrolífero de más de 500 millones de barriles.

La industria petrolera en la conferencia Bilderberg de 2005 estuvo representada por John Browne, director ejecutivo de BP, John Kerr, director de Royal Dutch Shell, Peter D. Sutherland, presidente de BP y Jeroen van der Veer, presidente del comité de directores ejecutivos de Royal Dutch Shell .

Cabe recordar que a finales de 2003, el gigante petrolero Royal Dutch Shell, anunció que había exagerado sus reservas hasta en un 20 por ciento. La reina Beatriz de Holanda, principal accionista de Royal Dutch Shell, es miembro de pleno derecho de los Bilderberg. Su padre, el príncipe Bernhard, fue uno de los fundadores del grupo en 1954. El Los Angeles Times informó que "para las empresas petroleras, las reservas equivalen a nada menos que" el valor de la empresa ". De hecho, Shell redujo sus estimaciones de reservas no una, sino tres veces, lo que provocó la dimisión de su copresidente. En Rottach-Egern, en mayo de 2005, los principales ejecutivos de la industria trataron de averiguar cómo evitar que la verdad sobre la disminución de las reservas de petróleo llegara al público. la disminución de la reserva se traduce directamente en precios más bajos de las acciones."]


sigue...


Saludos.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (17 Mar 2022)

Si esas gráficas son ciertas, "se va a habé un follón"...


----------



## Pocholovsky (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Excelente respuesta que ya fue desautorizada por los propios rusos, hace tiempo.
> 
> Lo que ocurre son migraciones laterales entre yacimientos que dan la impresión de rellenar los pozos.
> 
> ...



Tengo un colega experto en estos temas, y me comentaba ya hace algunos años que se ha reproducido en laboratorio el experimento en el que pillas carbono, hidrogeno, y a altas temperaturas y presiones, mas algo que tambien hay en grandes cantidades bajo el subsuelo, y milagrosamente aparece petroleo. Lo hace a cierta velocidad y va rellenando los yacimientos. El problema no es la cantidad, sino el ritmo de extraccion. Pero en la practica es como si fuera infinito.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Si esas gráficas son ciertas, "se va a habé un follón"...




Las gráficas del pasado son ciertas, las del futuro son opiniones, como no puede ser de otra forma, ¿no?.

No tengo la bola de cristal , como tampoco los demás.

Saludos.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Las gráficas del pasado son ciertas, las del futuro son opiniones, como no puede ser de otra forma, ¿no?.
> 
> No tengo la bola de cristal , como tampoco los demás.
> 
> Saludos.



La que más acojona es aquella en que se ve que la producción de petróleo en 2 040 es casi nula... Saludos.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

Pocholovsky dijo:


> Tengo un colega experto en estos temas, y me comentaba ya hace algunos años que se ha reproducido en laboratorio el experimento en el que pillas carbono, hidrogeno, y a altas temperaturas y presiones, mas algo que tambien hay en grandes cantidades bajo el subsuelo, y milagrosamente aparece petroleo. Lo hace a cierta velocidad y va rellenando los yacimientos. El problema no es la cantidad, sino el ritmo de extraccion. Pero en la practica es como si fuera infinito.



Gracias. 

Pero si fuera así, aparecería en muchos lugares de la Tierra, solo con reproducir las condiciones de laboratorio. Desgraciadamente no aparece, ais que tendremos que conformarnos con los antiguos pozos.

Aún así, me interesa que puedas aportar la fuente.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> La que más acojona es aquella en que se ve que la producción de petróleo en 2 040 es casi nula... Saludos.



Esa creo que es del futuro, con lo que tendremos que pedir tiempo, para comprobarlo.

Lo que si sabemos es que los descubrimientos han caído en picado y son menores a la producción, por lo que si las matemáticas no engañan, estamos reduciendo a buen ritmo las reservas. 

Saludos.


----------



## frankie83 (17 Mar 2022)

No te fíes mucho del corriere del siero (suero)

hace como mínimo dos Años que se inventan lo que sea


----------



## Pinchazo (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Ahora ya podemos entender está gráfica.



Según esa gráfica, el suministro lleva cinco años cayendo en picado.

Gracias por recordarnos una gráfica obsoleta. El mundo peakoilero está plagado de esas predicciones fallidas una y otra vez.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> No te fíes mucho del corriere del siero (suero)
> 
> hace como mínimo dos Años que se inventan lo que sea



Estoy de acuerdo.

Los artículos de opinión son solo eso, aunque la información reafirme propias impresiones. A veces es difícil evitar los sesgos, pero en este caso, lo dejo por confirmar todavía.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Según esa gráfica, el suministro lleva cinco años cayendo en picado.
> 
> Gracias por recordarnos una gráfica obsoleta. El mundo peakoilero está plagado de esas predicciones fallidas una y otra vez.



Si esa gráfica en concreto, tiene desvirtuadas las fechas, pero el pico de Noviembre de 2018 sigue vigente. Y son 3 años y medio ya.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinchazo (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Si esa gráfica en concreto, tiene desvirtuadas las fechas, pero el pico de Noviembre de 2018 sigue vigente. Y son 3 años y medio ya.
> 
> Saludos.



Desde el 2020 tuvimos el COVID y los coletazos. La gráfica hasta hizo un rebote. O sea, que de momento ese hecho no nos dice gran cosa.

Además, es posible que se alcance antes porque las inversiones se retiren, porque se están diversificando a renovables, electrificación, ahorro, etc.

En ese escenario, la curva, en lugar de acentuarse como quieren anunciar los peakoileros para que cuadre con sus escenarios de catástrofe, ocurriría lo contrario. Se explotaría, pero más lento, haciendo la pendiente de la curva de descenso más lenta, porque estaría dominada no por los agotamientos, sino por el cruce entre los costes de explotación fósil y los de las alternativas, expulsando a los fósiles del mercado.
Ese escenario tiene una dinámica muy diferente a una de agotamiento.


----------



## ajmens (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Es el primer tema que abro en burbuja y aunque nadie o casi nadie me conoce, considero importante plantear un análisis del punto de inflexión ante el que nos encontramos y sus posibles consecuencias.
> 
> Explicación de las consecuencias del peak oil, a partir de 2022.
> 
> ...



Bueno tranquilidad que para algo han vacunado al 90% de la gente. Solo tienen que activar la fecha de caducidad para que la gente no viva mas de X años...
Te sigo desde hace mucho Antorob y aprecio mucho tu trabajo. Pero los que dirigen este mundo son también muy conscientes del problema de eso no tengo dudas, vease Los Limities del Crecimiento del Club de Roma, Informe Lugano...


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Desde el 2020 tuvimos el COVID y los coletazos. La gráfica hasta hizo un rebote. O sea, que de momento ese hecho no nos dice gran cosa.
> 
> Además, es posible que se alcance antes porque las inversiones se retiren, porque se están diversificando a renovables, electrificación, ahorro, etc.
> 
> ...



Solo por curiosidad, ¿te has leído los artículos que he propuesto?.

La dinámica del agotamiento viene marcada por la diferencia entre oferta y demanda. Cuando la demanda es más alta, los inventarios bajan y se ajusta el balance. Hay tenemos la formación de precios. Pero el agotamiento de las reservas , viene dado por la diferencia entre la suma de todo lo descubierto menos lo producido. Si no se descubren nuevo yacimientos, las reservas caen muy rápido justificando la gráfica del acantilado.

Las renovables pueden ser una moda a la hora de invertir, pero no han retirado ni un solo barril de petróleo, todavía.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> Bueno tranquilidad que para algo han vacunado al 90% de la gente. Solo tienen que activar la fecha de caducidad para que la gente no viva mas de X años...



Prefiero hablar sobre lo relacionado con el petróleo, al menos en las primeras respuestas. 

Lo otro, ya sabes, forma parte de las teorías "conspiranoicas".

Saludos.


----------



## ajmens (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Prefiero hablar sobre lo relacionado con el petróleo, al menos en las primeras respuestas.
> 
> Lo otro, ya sabes, forma parte de las teorías "conspiranoicas".
> 
> Saludos.



El petroleo esta acabado, es el pasado, el futuro es la desmaterialización de la economia mediante la digitalización, los metaversos y el hardware en la nube. Nos van a pilotar a un decrecimiento economico real con un crecimiento economico ficticio que se sustentará en los mundos digitales. Si en algún momento no dan de si los recursos materiales pasaran las tijeras de podar que para eso estan.

La oferta es la que es y no tienen control absoluto sobre ella, pero la demanda es tan flexible como ellos quieran.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

Esto ya es otra cosa. También de teoría conspiranoica, pero mucho más interesante.

Y que me dices del otro bloque. ¿Tragarán?.

Saludos.

PD. Pienso que no son los mismos, aunque persigan fines parecidos.


----------



## ajmens (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Esto ya es otra cosa. También de teoría conspiranoica, pero mucho más interesante.
> 
> Y que me dices del otro bloque. ¿Tragarán?.
> 
> ...



El otro bloque no existe:
¿Quien decidio que Ucrania fuera un ente independiente a la caida de la Union Sovietica?,
¿Quien financio la tecnificación china y la deslocalización industrial occidental?
¿Quien puso una frontera artificial en el paralelo 38?
¿Quien financia la superpoblación y el caos social de los paises del magreb?
De aquellos lodos estos barros.
Putin caerá y con el la concepción del antiguo regimen, pero antes tienen que cambiar muchas cosas en el mundo.
China es el módelo a seguir, Comunismo digital, en Europa no estamos lejos de ese modelo.
Veo mas problemas en EEUU para aceptar este cambio, y no por aceptabilidad social sino por distribución de la población, transporte y modelo urbano.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

El otro bloque es China y sus adláteres.

Pero creo que si existe una alternativa al WEF o al estado profundo, como quieras llamarlo. Y me guio sobre todo en la planificación frente al virus. No han querido saber nada de propagar el contagio, incluso con medidas que les obligaban a cerrar todo.

Pero vamos , esto de escapa de mis pobres consideraciones, asi que lo dejo en una opinión pendiente de formación.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

Por cierto comunismo digital es lo que casi se palpa en Europa, en pocos años, si antes no hemos desaparecido.

Saludos.


----------



## meanboy (17 Mar 2022)

*Demanda de petróleo.*
_El consumo de petróleo se mantiene bastante estable, siguiendo la curva del consumo per cápita, multiplicado por la población mundial. Como el consumo per cápita se mantiene extraordinariamente estable en los últimos cuarenta años, el aumento de la población (*) nos empuja a consumir más cada año. *Esto es la demanda*. _


Aqui es donde las vacunas vienen a solucionar el problema.


----------



## ajmens (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> El otro bloque es China y sus adláteres.
> 
> Pero creo que si existe una alternativa al WEF o al estado profundo, como quieras llamarlo. Y me guio sobre todo en la planificación frente al virus. No han querido saber nada de propagar el contagio, incluso con medidas que les obligaban a cerrar todo.
> 
> ...



Para mi el modelo Chino es la solución (solución que odio y que no deseo para nadie, pero es lo que hay), de ahí que los veamos como los rivales, paso a enumerar sus características:

Modelo Urbano concentrado, población rural en franca decadencia.
Población con voluntad ciudadana y servil.
Digitalización total: Seguimiento ciudadano, Carnet de Ciudadania, Pasaportes Sanitarios...
Transporte colectivo basado en medios sostenibles (Bicicletas compartidas, autobuses electricos, Ferrocarriles de alta velocidad eléctricos)
Ciudadania con bajo nivel adquisitivo, (bajo consumo de recursos, alimentación pobre en carnes y pescados)
Fuerte impulso de las energías renovables.
Desmaterialización economica gracias a la digitalización.
Con lo anterior no sabria decir en que se distingue China de España, en modelo social, salvo en el nivel de industrialización que China va a tener que reducir a pasos agigantados conforme se queden sin carbon.

Veo mucho peor a EEUU porque el cambio de modelo social que tienen que dar es mucho mas grande.

Europa solo se tiene que Chinificar, perder poder adquisitivo (reducir su PIB un 40% y reactivar industria local)

China tiene que Europeizarse (abrirse culturalmente, reducir consumo de carbon y eliminar industria)

Sin embargo EEUU tiene que cambiar todo su urbanismo para adaptarse al nuevo paradigma.


----------



## uberales (17 Mar 2022)

¿Tiene en cuenta la gran reducción de población que va a haber en todo el mundo los próximos 30 en la mayoría de países (porque ya hay un gran número de estos con 1,5 hijos por pareja y menos)? ¿Incluye también los 20 años que llevamos potenciando las renovables y los palos que se ponen a todo combustible? ¿Incluye eficiencias a futuro?


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

Aquí ya tengo que decir que estoy completamente de acuerdo.

El decrecimiento organizado termina dando el resultado que has puesto en tu modelo. 

Pero aunque lo intenten, que es lo que están haciendo con sus pruebas en Australia y Canadá, no veo que se pueda llegar a ese nivel de "organización" y lo lógico es una varias crisis, revoluciones, guerras, como quieras denominarla la transición, antes de llegar a ese estado, que todavía sería controlable. 

Veo muchas posibilidades de que no llegue a buen puerto y pasemos a la siguiente fase de "señores feudales" son control estatal. Pero falta un poco para llegar a discutir si pasamos o no de fase.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Tiene en cuenta la gran reducción de población que va a haber en todo el mundo los próximos 30 en la mayoría de países (porque ya hay un gran número de estos con 1,5 hijos por pareja y menos)? ¿Incluye también los 20 años que llevamos potenciando las renovables y los palos que se ponen a todo combustible? ¿Incluye eficiencias a futuro?



Si a todo.

Los 20 años de renovables nos han demostrado que no son sustituto de los fósiles sino simple acompañamiento. Otra cosa es que cuando terminemos con los fósiles, tengamos que tener algo de renovables a la fuerza, por lo que estoy claramente a favor. Lo que no quita para decir la verdades del barquero.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinchazo (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Solo por curiosidad, ¿te has leído los artículos que he propuesto?.
> 
> La dinámica del agotamiento viene marcada por la diferencia entre oferta y demanda. Cuando la demanda es más alta, los inventarios bajan y se ajusta el balance. Hay tenemos la formación de precios. Pero el agotamiento de las reservas , viene dado por la diferencia entre la suma de todo lo descubierto menos lo producido. Si no se descubren nuevo yacimientos, las reservas caen muy rápido justificando la gráfica del acantilado.



Todo eso no es una novedad para el mundo del petróleo y todos lo saben, si bien si te vas a los escenarios de la IEA (y no reinterpretados por Turiel, que lee lo que le da la gana), verás que ellos ven el evento del peak oil algo más adelante.




antorob dijo:


> Las renovables pueden ser una moda a la hora de invertir, pero no han retirado ni un solo barril de petróleo, todavía.



Las renovables no generan petróleo. Generan electricidad.

Y los procesos pueden cambiar (y cambian) para electrificarse parcial o totalmente.

El caso "modelo" es el transporte, aunque la realidad es mucho más grande. De hecho, el transporte es un impacto importante en los combustibles líquidos, pero no es la parte más grande ni mucho menos del consumo de fósiles.
Pues bien...

De Global EV fleet could reach 230 million by 2030 according to IEA - CEENERGYNEWS







Sí... 11 millones de vehículos eléctricos suena a una gota en un mundo donde se miden por miles de millones, pero nótese en el modelo de curva de la gráfica.

Por eso los tiempos son importantes.

Los crashoileros llevaban tiempo quitando hierro al asunto de las fechas. "La teoría es cierta, aunque puedan haber desajustes de fechas".
Ese argumento se sostiene sobre otro argumento falso. La incapacidad de sustituir en forma al petróleo.

Esto es una guerra de tiempos. La gráfica de producción renovable es similar.







Aunque sobre el total de energía no parezca gran cosa, ya las cantidades no son despreciables y la velocidad es tal que, de mantenerse el tipo de curva, es fácil proyectar que si se mantiene así durante esta década, el incremento de renovables y la electrificación de los consumos llevará a un incremento energético de tal calibre que los descensos fósiles razonables (digamos menores del 7%) pueden ser suavizados o absorbidos totalmente por esos cambios, ergo la caída fósil no impactaría de forma notable en la economía.

¿Podría ser que la IAE hubiera sobreestimado reservas y el pico darse antes?
Sí, es posible. Y si se da AHORA, pues aún no crecen las alternativas con la velocidad suficiente para no tener un impacto económico significativo.

También hay otros escenarios de riesgo como un conflicto con China, dado que se ha cometido el error de dejar demasiada producción de renovables en sus manos (principalmente solar... la industria eólica está más diversificada).

Pero vamos... yo no apostaría basándome en las fuentes crashoileras, que llevan un récord de predicciones fallidas de más de una década. Y cuanto más pasa el tiempo, más agresivas son las predicciones.

Los conocí en 2003 o por ahí, y ponían el pico entre 2008 y 2010, con una curva de Hubbert suave. Desde entonces no han dejado de moverlo unos años cada vez y hacer la curva con descenso más agresivo.


----------



## uberales (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Si a todo.
> 
> Los 20 años de renovables nos han demostrado que no son sustituto de los fósiles sino simple acompañamiento. Otra cosa es que cuando terminemos con los fósiles, tengamos que tener algo de renovables a la fuerza, por lo que estoy claramente a favor. Lo que no quita para decir la verdades del barquero.
> 
> Saludos.



¿Ha considerado.que China va a perder 300 millones en unos 20 años, unos 100 Europa, Japón 50? No me parece que lo considere, puesro que el consumo del petróleo ees más por temas de transpoete...


----------



## ajmens (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Aquí ya tengo que decir que estoy completamente de acuerdo.
> 
> El decrecimiento organizado termina dando el resultado que has puesto en tu modelo.
> 
> ...



Guerras habrá pero siempre que estas causen que el computo general consuma menos recursos, vease la guerra de Ucrania:

Ha generado una escusa para disparar la inflación (robo al ciudadanao a mano armada) con la reducción en el consumo que genera
Va a suponer el disparo de salida a una nueva primavera arabe Egipto una olla a presion a punto de estallar
Debilita a las divisas de todas las naciones y da el valor que se merece a las materias primas
Va a menguar la ganaderia mundial por la falta de componentes para hacer piensos (cereales+aceites)
Cualquier cosa que sea contraproducente para el modelo del futuro no creo que dejen que suceda


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Todo eso no es una novedad para el mundo del petróleo y todos lo saben, si bien si te vas a los escenarios de la IEA (y no reinterpretados por Turiel, que lee lo que le da la gana), verás que ellos ven el evento del peak oil algo más adelante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la respuesta.

Me tengo que ir ahora por lo que mi respuesta no está su altura.

El problema del peak oil es que antes estaba por delante y ahora está por detrás y eso lo cambia todo.

Ya vamos a contrarreloj y la propia AIE reconoce que se necesitarán cantidades astronómicas para cumplir con la transición renovable. Cantidades que no se pueden extraer si no utilizamos recursos fósiles y que además dudo que las reservas den para tanto, por que las concentraciones ya están cayendo demasiado y encarecen energéticamente su extracción. En los informes del principio he referenciado , algún artículo de la propia AIE, donde habla de una serie de materiales críticos.

En fin, espero a la tarde proseguir este debate, que para eso he creado el hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinchazo (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Los 20 años de renovables nos han demostrado que no son sustituto de los fósiles sino simple acompañamiento



¿Disculpa?

Las renovables han reducido los costes a velocidad de vértigo. Es justo lo contrario. Las renovables han demostrado que podían ser más rentables que los fósiles. A pesar de tener mucho tiempo a sus espaldas, el momento del corte de rentabilidad es un hecho relativamente reciente.

Como reflejo de la reducción de costes, está la velocidad exponencial de despliegue, porque por supuesto, nadie razonable puede pensar que se puede pasar de crear X potencia un año a crear 10X. No sólo hay que crear las renovables. Hay que crear las infraestructuras que las crean, y eso lleva un tiempo que generalmente se traslada en una curva exponencial.

Y eso es lo que está pasando con las renovables.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Ha considerado.que China va a perder 300 millones en unos 20 años, unos 100 Europa, Japón 50? No me parece que lo considere, puesro que el consumo del petróleo ees más por temas de transpoete...



¿Ha considerado que 5.000 millones de personas viven con una renta per cápita energética ridícula?.

¿Les negamos el acceso a la calidad de vida, mientras nosotros nos ajustamos el cinturón?.

Todo es más complejo de lo que queremos ver.

Saludos.


----------



## ajmens (17 Mar 2022)

El caos lo veremos en ciertas regiones que no tienen solución, pero otras muchas no tendran problemas.

Mismamente aqui en España, Aragón estoy seguro que es una zona segura, y asi lo demuestran las inversiones que se estan dando:









El aterrizaje de AWS en Aragón disparará su PIB en 500M y dará soporte al sur de Europa


Amazon elige Aragón para establecer su primera infraestructura 'cloud' de la península y así catapultar a la región aragonesa como ejemplo del nuevo paradigma económico




www.elconfidencial.com













Una empresa proyecta en Aragón cuatro centrales de bombeo con 3.500 millones de inversión


Atalaya propone impulsar estas ‘baterías’ de energía como alternativa al gas. Las hidroeléctricas reversibles se ubicarían en Tauste, Calanda, Palomar y Estercuel, en estas dos últimas aprovechando los lagos artificial creados en la restauración de antiguas minas




www.elperiodicodearagon.com













Capital Energy invertirá más de 1.000 millones en energía renovable en Aragón


La compañía energética española tiene previsto acometer estas inversiones en proyectos que suman más de 1.100 MW en las provincias de Zaragoza y Teruel con los que se generarán más de 4.200 puestos de trabajo.



www.eleconomista.es





¿Causas?

Baja densidad de población
Alta concentracion urbana en un único municipio (Zaragoza concentra al 60% de todo Aragon)
Nudo Ferroviario y logistico
Alta conectividad de fibra optica con Europa
Alta tasa de implantacion de renovables
¿Que otras regiones lo tienen peor? Y probablemente si veamos problemas gordos

Canarias

Dependen del petroleo casi al 100%
Cercania a paises con altas probabilidades de inestabilidad
Hiperpobladas
Economia basada en el turismo
Zona volcanica
Asturias y Cantabria

Alejadas de cualquier red logistica
Sin conexiones ferroviarias importantes
Población envejecida
Sin modelo economico previsto
No disponen de recursos eolicos ni solares
El colapso ira por zonas y paises, en españa mismamente tendremos regiones que apenas decaigan y otras que caeran mucho.

Cuando tienes un arbol moribundo se podan las ramas que peor estan para reverdecer las otras.

La percepcion que tengo del futuro es que España cada vez se parecera mas a lo que hoy en dia es Portugal.

Mesetas cada dia mas despobladas y llenas de instalaciones renovables.
Dos macrociudades de proyección internacional.
Autovías de pago con peajes.
Zonas con cierto turismo europeo (que llegara en ferrocarril-Bus)
Una industria agraria importante, pero una industria ganadera en decadencia.
Una revitalización de la industria local variada pero muerte de la industria del motor.
Zonas de Costa que atraeran teletrabajadores de toda europa una gran parte del año (vease Malaga y Barcelona)
Ahora dime que futuro tienen paises como Arabia Saudi, Egipto, Argelia, Japon, Corea del Sur, partes de EEUU, Nigeria...


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> ¿Disculpa?
> 
> Las renovables han reducido los costes a velocidad de vértigo. Es justo lo contrario. Las renovables han demostrado que podían ser más rentables que los fósiles. A pesar de tener mucho tiempo a sus espaldas, el momento del corte de rentabilidad es un hecho relativamente reciente.
> 
> ...



Reducir los costes y no sustituir no son afirmaciones incompatibles.

Las renovables son muy baratas, pero como son intermitentes, necesitan respaldo. ¿Cómo evaluamos el coste del respaldo?. Y sobre todo, ¿cuando serán autosuficientes?.

Saludos y me disculpo por mi salida.


----------



## Pinchazo (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> Me tengo que ir ahora por lo que mi respuesta no está su altura.
> 
> El problema del peak oil es que antes estaba por delante y ahora está por detrás y eso lo cambia todo.



Esa afirmación no es de la IAE, sino de la camarilla que siempre está diciendo lo mismo, y no es que lo diga hoy, es que lleva diciéndolo ya más de una década.




antorob dijo:


> Ya vamos a contrarreloj y la propia AIE reconoce que se necesitarán cantidades astronómicas para cumplir con la transición renovable.



TODO es astronómico cuando hablamos de nivel planetario.

Pero luego te ves el coste nivelado de la energía y entonces ves que es más barata que la fósil.

Sí... no es tan sencillo, porque no es lo mismo reemplazar unas cosas que otras... pero en costes es así. Y los crashoileros tienen la costumbre de hablar de las "gigantescas" necesidades de las renovables y blablabla, y se olvidan de que en el mundo esas cantidades no son nada especial, porque todos los números son gigantescos.

De todas formas mientras que la IEA lleva apuntando al tema fósil con más acierto, en el tema de las renovables lleva con proyecciones conservadoras demasiado tiempo, y se ha equivocado una y otra vez. Ya en las últimas proyecciones ha levantado un poco la mano pero se va a volver a quedar corto.



antorob dijo:


> Cantidades que no se pueden extraer si no utilizamos recursos fósiles...



Claro que sí. Los recursos se extraen con maquinaria, no con petróleo. La maquinaria se puede electrificar de diferentes maneras o usar puntualmente otros vectores energéticos.

Ese argumento de la dependencia intrínseca del petróleo no tiene fundamento, y al final siempre tienen que recurrir a ella para buscar el apocalipsis. Obviamente se equivocarán, como siempre.



antorob dijo:


> y que además dudo que las reservas den para tanto, por que las concentraciones ya están cayendo demasiado y encarecen energéticamente su extracción. En los informes del principio he referenciado , algún artículo de la propia AIE, donde habla de una serie de materiales críticos.



Y si te lees los informes y no las conclusiones de ciertos crashoileros reconocidos, sabrá que se miran de cerca, pero su agotamiento no es "inminente". Los participantes de los desarrollos lo saben y se adaptan a los recursos.

Un ejemplo, es que por ejemplo, fabricantes como Tesla o CATL que trabajan en el mercado de baterías en grandes volúmenes, adelantándose a la potencial restricción de Cobalto ya prepararon producción desligada de este elemento. Incluso adelantándose a la potencial falta de niquel, por si ocurre demasiado pronto, mantienen líneas de producción de baterías LFP que no dependen tampoco del nickel, que aunque sean menos densas, sí se están beneficiando de otros avances en el formato y construcción de las celdas, subiendo la densidad respecto a las LFP del pasado.

CATL ha querido ir más allá y hasta está preparando las baterías de ion-sodio que por usar, no usarían ni litio. Siendo aún menos densas que las LFP (pero por poco), al carecer de elementos que puedan tener cuellos de botella de producción podrían escalar la generación de baterías a crecimientos del 100% anual si invierten masivamente en ello.

Yo ya me he cansado de decirlo en muchos hilos.

A diferencia de las fósiles, donde el material opera en ciclo abierto por ser fuente de energía, y ser el elemento base, en las renovables no hay ningún elemento intrínseco ligado a una fuente de energía. Los puedes fabricar con diferentes elementos. Simplemente se escoge el más conveniente para cada momento.
Por tanto, no va a haber límite por "elementos escasos". Se usan elementos escasos porque son accesibles y el cálculo económico dice que es rentable. Si el recurso escasea demasiado, entonces el cálculo económico cambia y se usan otros recursos.


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Mar 2022)

No hay tal peak lo que sea, cada vez estoy más convencido de que están creando una escasez general intencionadamente, no es que los recursos, al menos la mayoría, sean infinitos y se cierren los ciclos lo mejor posiblez sino que todavía no se ha llegado a ese punto y están generando escasez via inflación, controlando la distribución y desviando recursos no se sabe dónde, hablo de cosas como el agua también, me consta que en México están haciendo esto en algunas partes.

Da igual si más adelante habrá peak oil de verdad o si las renovables son o serán una buena solución junto a ciertos cambios logísticos en la forma de vida, porque la voluntad política es la de matar a los pueblos.

Es así. Lo primero es exterminarlos primero a ellos.


----------



## uberales (17 Mar 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> El caos lo veremos en ciertas regiones que no tienen solución, pero otras muchas no tendran problemas.
> 
> Mismamente aqui en España, Aragón estoy seguro que es una zona segura, y asi lo demuestran las inversiones que se estan dando:
> 
> ...



Solo con la geotermia Canarias desbancaría a casi todas las regiones. Hasta el hierro ya es casi 100% fuera de petróleo...


----------



## Pinchazo (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Reducir los costes y no sustituir no son afirmaciones incompatibles.
> 
> Las renovables son muy baratas, pero como son intermitentes, necesitan respaldo. ¿Cómo evaluamos el coste del respaldo?. Y sobre todo, ¿cuando serán autosuficientes?.



No hay un coste fijo. Ni siquiera lo llamaría "respaldo", porque esa es una visión de "la oferta siempre debe atender a la demanda" que no representa toda solución.

Y ningún recurso es "autosuficiente" de nada, porque todo está ligado en un sistema que usa todos los recursos. Si quisieras hacer un modelo 100% renovable, por supuesto que lo puedes hacer. Pero tenemos lo que tenemos y no podemos cambiarlo en dos días.

Si te refieres a "cuando no usarán fósiles", la respuesta es clara. Cuando no haya ningún caso en el que usar las fósiles será más rentable que usar renovables.
O sea, para cuando la transición esté completada.

Pero es una pregunta que a nadie le importa salvo para dar la impresión de que "las fósiles no pueden ser sustituidas". Lo que nos debe importar es si el cambio del modelo energético se puede desplegar a suficiente velocidad como para no tener problemas económicos o no.

Que un mundo 100% renovable es posible, de eso no me cabe ninguna duda. Ya lo tuvimos en el pasado. Y no, no es como los crashoileros interpretan la realidad.
La revolución industrial no ocurrió porque tuviéramos fósiles. La revolución industrial hizo que los fósiles se convirtieran en un recurso valioso, que es diferente.

Pero la electricidad, por ejemplo, básicamente comenzó a generar a gran escala con las presas hidroeléctricas. Y los primeros coches eran eléctricos y ya comenzaban a ser superiores a los caballos.
En un mundo sin fósiles, la tecnología habría transicionado a la electrificación directamente. No nos habríamos quedados anclados en la era preindustrial.


----------



## ajmens (17 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Solo con la geotermia Canarias desbancaría a casi todas las regiones. Hasta el hierro ya es casi 100% fuera de petróleo...



¿Y donde estan los proyectos? ¿Cuando estarán construidos? ¿Que harán los canarios con la energia? ¿Como traeran turistas hasta las islas? ¿Como traeran comida para 2 millones de personas?
El problema en Canarias lo tienen ya, esas supuestas instalaciones geotermicas no tienen ni fecha prevista. Hace años que Canarias tendría que haberse fijado en el modelo Islandes, pero llegan tarde.


----------



## uberales (17 Mar 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> ¿Y donde estan los proyectos? ¿Cuando estarán construidos? ¿Que harán los canarios con la energia? ¿Como traeran turistas hasta las islas? ¿Como traeran comida para 2 millones de personas?
> El problema en Canarias lo tienen ya, esas supuestas instalaciones geotermicas no tienen ni fecha prevista. Hace años que Canarias tendría que haberse fijado en el modelo Islandes, pero llegan tarde.



Eso es cierto, es incontestable que llevan retraso ...


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (17 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Todo eso no es una novedad para el mundo del petróleo y todos lo saben, si bien si te vas a los escenarios de la IEA (y no reinterpretados por Turiel, que lee lo que le da la gana), verás que ellos ven el evento del peak oil algo más adelante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el transporte se lleva mucho del consumo, especificamente los autos de un solo pasajero, y de 6 u 8 cilindros para reflejar solo status, si de alguna manera bajaran ese consumo ya recorres el crash para mas adelante, lo dificil creo yo es el sector alimentario como afrontar este nivel de problemas, es que es brutal el crecimiento de la poblacion en 100 años, cualquier desbalance o tension, como ahora y ya se nota el apriete.


----------



## butricio (17 Mar 2022)

¿Hay alguna evidencia o esto es otra cuestión de fe?


----------



## Burbunauta (17 Mar 2022)

Puede que haya una inflexión por disminución del consumo de petróleo pero no necesariamente por disminución de las reservas. 

Del picoaceite se ha hablado mucho pero cada año hay artículos "este año sí que ha llegado el picoaceite" por lo que ha perdido credibilidad.

Como ejemplo, aquí lo pronosticaban para el 2010 → haz clic aquí donde dice haz clic aquí → haz clic aquí


----------



## pegaso (17 Mar 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> El petróleo es infinito (abiotico) FIN del hilo



Y mis cojones melones.


----------



## Rustin (17 Mar 2022)

Hilo mítico.

¿Qué papel le dais a las nucleares en vuestras predicciones?


----------



## ajmens (17 Mar 2022)

Rustin dijo:


> Hilo mítico.
> 
> ¿Qué papel le dais a las nucleares en vuestras predicciones?



Si no hay sorpresas tecnólogicas, confio en que seguiran la paulatina pero lenta tendencia actual a desaparecer.
Y confio enque nunca lleguemos a desarrollar la fusion nuclear antes de ser capaces de fundar colonias fuera de este planeta.
El ser humano con energía de fusión nuclear sería capaz de llevar el planeta a su muerte por sobrecalentamiento térmico. Las personas no tienen límite, el mayor cancer del ser humano es su ambición.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> No hay un coste fijo. Ni siquiera lo llamaría "respaldo", porque esa es una visión de "la oferta siempre debe atender a la demanda" que no representa toda solución.
> 
> Y ningún recurso es "autosuficiente" de nada, porque todo está ligado en un sistema que usa todos los recursos. Si quisieras hacer un modelo 100% renovable, por supuesto que lo puedes hacer. Pero tenemos lo que tenemos y no podemos cambiarlo en dos días.
> 
> ...



Después de 20 años de renovables , no hace falta que ponga ningún gráfico mostrando que la producción de la energía primaria sigue estando dominada por más del 80% de fósiles, siendo la eólica y fotovoltaica un mero 4%.

El discurso de las renovables como sustitución de los fósiles, simplemente no se mantiene, por una sencilla razón. La densidad energética es muchísimo menor en el caso de las renovables. Un depósito de gasolina de 50 litros tiene una autonomía de 1.000 km. Para obtener las mismas prestaciones en un eléctrico, necesitamos una batería de al menos 800 kilos. Es el orden de magnitud que los diferencia. En un coche, es posible aceptar esa mochila, pero cuando pasamos a camiones pesados, maquinaría, obras públicas, aviones, transporte minero, etc, no es posible.

El consumo de petróleo en los últimos 20 años lleva una progresión de 1 millón de b/d de media cada año, con todas las renovables en pleno desarrollo.

De alguna forma hay que reconocer que no estamos sustituyendo el consumo de petróleo, sino complementándolo. No es una transición energética es una expansión energética.

Respecto al pico del petróleo, no hay dudas. En Noviembre de 2018 se alcanzó el pico puntual y estamos muy lejos. No es cuestión de que lo diga la AIE, sino de que son cifras contrastadas. Luego , cuando se supere, se puede decir que no era el peak oil, pero lo mismo que antes exigíamos seriedad a la hora de hablar de pronósticos, ahora hay que reconocer que no son pronósticos.

El shale oil tuvo un boom que llegó a incrementar la producción 2,5 millones de b/d en solo un año, con el petróleo a 50$. Ahora está en 100$ y la producción sigue por debajo de máximos. En el caso de la Opep, es incapaz de cubrir sus propias cuotas , a pesar de los dichosos 100$.

Las necesidades de materiales críticos para hacer la transición son, cito textualmente, 

"Según las estimaciones de la AIE, en un escenario en que se materializaran los Acuerdos de París -que buscan limitar el aumento de la temperatura global a menos de 2 grados centígrados-, el desarrollo de los coches eléctricos y de las baterías supondría multiplicar al menos por 30 el consumo de minerales para esos usos entre 2020 y 2040.

La mayor subida sería para el litio, para el que la demanda se multiplicaría por 32; para el grafito, por 25; para el cobalto, por 21; para el níquel, por 19; y para las tierras raras por siete."

Y si no hay viento ni sol, necesitamos un respaldo. Lo puedes llamar como quieras, pero es así. Si la energía renovable llega por ejemplo al 80% y tenemos un anticiclón sin viento, estamos perdidos sin respaldo. Por lo tanto necesitamos sobredimensionar toda la infraestructura o utilizar una interconexión de redes muy compleja y todavía sin estudios previos.

Pero vamos, si nos queremos engañar con que son muy baratas y mañana , podrán sustituir a los fósiles, al menos argumentos sólidos y no planes tipo Mark Jacobson, donde el papel aguanta cualquier plan.

Saludos.


----------



## Tio_Serio (17 Mar 2022)

Que vienen las renovables exponenciales, tranquilos!
..pero iros pinchando vacunas arnm, que es por un virus.

Al final no somos los únicos que nos tomamos la curva de Séneca en serio, los de arriba se han adelantado y tomado medidas.


----------



## fennando (17 Mar 2022)

En cuanto a la inversión en acciones en alguna petrolera, tankers, etc. ¿que tal negocio lo ves a corto, medio y largo plazo? Hay que tener en cuenta también que si lo del peak oil es cierto estas empresas se reinventarán aunque el grueso de su negocio deje de estar en el petróleo.


----------



## Rustin (17 Mar 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> Si no hay sorpresas tecnólogicas, confio en que seguiran la paulatina pero lenta tendencia actual a desaparecer.



Yo creía que estaba viniendo un _revival_ de las nucleres, aunque fuera algo más bien sociocultural. Parece que como la izquierda occidental se posicionaba históricamente contra las nucleares, el pensamiento "alt-right" (Jordan Peterson, Rallo, etc.) ha empezado a defender las nucleares, supongo que en parte asumiendo que "como la izquierda progre se equivoca con todo, tenemos que revisar de nuevo el debate sobre las nucleares".



ajmens dijo:


> Y confio enque nunca lleguemos a desarrollar la fusion nuclear antes de ser capaces de fundar colonias fuera de este planeta.
> *El ser humano con energía de fusión nuclear sería capaz de llevar el planeta a su muerte por sobrecalentamiento térmico*.* Las personas no tienen límite, el mayor cancer del ser humano es su ambición.*



Qué razón tienes. Nunca lo había pensado detenidamente, pero sería justamente eso que dices: tener cantidades cuasi infinitas de energía sería una maldición.

De la energía de fusión nuclear no tengo ni idea, como de ningún concepto medianamente avanzado de física, así que sería interesante saber cuáles son las paradojas a las que se enfrenta su desarrollo. Si algún físico sabe del tema, que se anime.

Un saludo!


----------



## poppom (17 Mar 2022)

Sigo tu blog. Enhorabuena por el trabajo.
Aquí te vas a dar tortas con siemprecrecentistas, cornucopianos y renobobos.
Además de tener que refutar millones de veces lo de la teoría abiótica y tendrás que recordar que es irrelevante si la tasa de reposición no es suficiente o leer cómo igualan crudo convencional con shale o basura ultrapesada.
Suerte


----------



## ajmens (17 Mar 2022)

Rustin dijo:


> Yo creía que estaba viniendo un _revival_ de las nucleres, aunque fuera algo más bien sociocultural. Parece que como la izquierda occidental se posicionaba históricamente contra las nucleares, el pensamiento "alt-right" (Jordan Peterson, Rallo, etc.) ha empezado a defender las nucleares, supongo que en parte asumiendo que "como la izquierda progre se equivoca con todo, tenemos que revisar de nuevo el debate sobre las nucleares".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por lo que leí en su dia (no soy especialista en el tema) el problema principal es contener los neutrones dentro de la camara de fusión.

Al salir hacia las paredes, enfrian el contenido del reactor parando la fusión, ademas de generar daños en las paredes (estos neutrones chocan contra la pared haciendo que átomos metalicos de la misma se desprendan que a su vez enfrian mas el plasma parando la reacción).

El problema es que los neutrones no hay forma de contenerlos mediante campos magnéticos o campos eléctricos al no tener carga eléctrica.
Solo la gravedad es capaz de generar fuerza sobre ellos. En las estrellas ese problema se solventa a base de masa.


----------



## uberales (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> ¿Ha considerado que 5.000 millones de personas viven con una renta per cápita energética ridícula?.
> 
> ¿Les negamos el acceso a la calidad de vida, mientras nosotros nos ajustamos el cinturón?.
> 
> ...



China e sla que más va a perder de gente energéticamente que más crece. Hasta la india va a perder población.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Mar 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> El petróleo es infinito (abiotico) FIN del hilo



Por tus cojones morenos, ¿no?


----------



## ajmens (17 Mar 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> El petróleo es infinito (abiotico) FIN del hilo



Y aunque fuera verdad (que pienso que no), la pregunta importante sería si su ritmo de reposicion es superior a 100 millones de barriles diarios (que es el consumo actual mundial), porque sino el problema es el mismo.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

uberales dijo:


> China e sla que más va a perder de gente energéticamente que más crece. Hasta la india va a perder población.



Hola uberales.

De momento, la población mundial crece unos 80 millones netos cada año.

La tendencia es a disminuir este crecimiento pero todavía se espera que en 2050 seamos más de 9.000 millones de personas. no me gustan las previsiones a tan largo plazo, porque además la capacidad de carga de la Tierra ya está en Overshoot. No creo que en 2050 sea capaz de mantener tal nivel de población o seremos todos extremadamente pobres y comeremos raíces. 

Luego puede haber pandemias, guerras, hambrunas, etc.

Saludos. 

Ver archivo adjunto World_population_growth,_1700-2100,_2019_revision.png


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Hola uberales.
> 
> De momento, la población mundial crece unos 80 millones netos cada año.
> 
> ...



eso si realmente hay tanta gente, yo ya no tengo claro nada más que el incremento de la densidad urbana o poco más.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> Si no hay sorpresas tecnólogicas, confio en que seguiran la paulatina pero lenta tendencia actual a desaparecer.
> Y confio enque nunca lleguemos a desarrollar la fusion nuclear antes de ser capaces de fundar colonias fuera de este planeta.
> El ser humano con energía de fusión nuclear sería capaz de llevar el planeta a su muerte por sobrecalentamiento térmico. Las personas no tienen límite, el mayor cancer del ser humano es su ambición.



Si, no le doy mucha importancia. Generan energía eléctrica, no compiten con el petróleo y tienen su propio peak en el uranio. 

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> Y aunque fuera verdad (que pienso que no), la pregunta importante sería si su ritmo de reposicion es superior a 100 millones de barriles diarios (que es el consumo actual mundial), porque sino el problema es el mismo.



Veo ajmens, que nos situamos en la misma onda.

Por eso, perdona si no te respondo como mereces. Procuro no discutir (en el sentido de intercambio de ideas) con personas con pensamientos afines.

Por aquello de evitar los sesgos de autoafirmación, aunque a veces no se puede evitar. 

Saludos.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (17 Mar 2022)

No hay peqk oil hay cartel de la opep


----------



## ajmens (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Veo ajmens, que nos situamos en la misma onda.
> 
> Por eso, perdona si no te respondo como mereces. Procuro no discutir (en el sentido de intercambio de ideas) con personas con pensamientos afines.
> 
> ...



Ningun problema.
Se nota que te leo desde hace tiempo, eres de los pocos que se preocupan por el tema en todo Internet de habla hispana.
Aprovecho para agradecerte el libro que escribiste hace ya unos años.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

TORREVIEJO dijo:


> No hay peqk oil hay cartel de la opep



Creo que ambas afirmaciones no son excluyentes.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> Ningun problema.
> Se nota que te leo desde hace tiempo, eres de los pocos que se preocupan por el tema en todo Internet de habla hispana.
> Aprovecho para agradecerte el libro que escribiste hace ya unos años.



¿Nos conocemos?.

Si es afirmativa tu respuesta, no hace falta que te identifiques, pero es que escribo o he escrito en varios foros.

Saludos.


----------



## ajmens (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> ¿Nos conocemos?.
> 
> Si es afirmativa tu respuesta, no hace falta que te identifiques, pero es que escribo o he escrito en varios foros.
> 
> Saludos.



Creo que no, no he escrito en tu blog.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> Creo que no, no he escrito en tu blog.





ajmens dijo:


> Ningun problema.
> Se nota que te leo desde hace tiempo, eres de los pocos que se preocupan por el tema en todo Internet de habla hispana.
> Aprovecho para agradecerte el libro que escribiste hace ya unos años.




Muchas gracias.

Espero que te gustara. Aunque ha quedado desfasado por los acontecimientos (pandemia, invasión de Ucrania) .

Saludos.


----------



## ajmens (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Muchas gracias.
> 
> Espero que te gustara. Aunque ha quedado desfasado por los acontecimientos (pandemia, invasión de Ucrania) .
> 
> Saludos.



No solo me gusto, sino que me ha sido de utilidad, para tomar decisiones importantes.


----------



## chemarin (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Pero si fuera así, aparecería en muchos lugares de la Tierra, solo con reproducir las condiciones de laboratorio. Desgraciadamente no aparece, ais que tendremos que conformarnos con los antiguos pozos.
> 
> ...



Es que el petróleo aparece en muchos lugares de la Tierra, ibas bien pero ya has soltado la primera tontería gorda.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> No solo me gusto, sino que me ha sido de utilidad, para tomar decisiones importantes.



Bufff, eso me sobrepasa.

Siempre digo que antes de tomar decisiones hay que informarse a fondo, y desde fuentes diversas.

No se si mi libro es una fuente fiable en ese sentido.

Muchas gracias por la confianza.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## ajmens (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Bufff, eso me sobrepasa.
> 
> Siempre digo que antes de tomar decisiones hay que informarse a fondo, y desde fuentes diversas.
> 
> ...



Hombre esta claro, pesan muchas variables, y no me ha ido mal con esas decisiones, mucha gente tendra que tomarlas con prisa, cuando hemos tenido tiempo para preparar muchas cosas en tiempos de bonanza.
La alternativa era perder el dinero por la inflación.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Es que el petróleo aparece en muchos lugares de la Tierra, ibas bien pero ya has soltado la primera tontería gorda.



Bueno, espero que no tengas el listón muy alto, porque digo muchas tonterías. 

Si no has entendido el contexto de la frase, donde dejo una frase inacabada, en un error imperdonable, quizás no debas seguir leyendo, para evitar decepciones.

Si te interesa el fondo de la cuestión, creo que el tema merece la pena. 

Saludos.


----------



## grom (17 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Todo eso no es una novedad para el mundo del petróleo y todos lo saben, si bien si te vas a los escenarios de la IEA (y no reinterpretados por Turiel, que lee lo que le da la gana), verás que ellos ven el evento del peak oil algo más adelante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reproches sobre predicciones fallidas, son razonables. 
Hacerlos justo AHORA..... no tanto.

Entiendo que si llegamos en el futuro al 50% de produccion de 2018, encontraras alguna "otra" explicacion.


----------



## chemarin (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Bueno, espero que no tengas el listón muy alto, porque digo muchas tonterías.
> 
> Si no has entendido el contexto de la frase, donde dejo una frase inacabada, en un error imperdonable, quizás no debas seguir leyendo, para evitar decepciones.
> 
> ...



El tema me interesa pero todo son conjeturas, lo que ningún peakoilero explica, y tú tampoco, y Turiel menos, es: si hemos llegado a un pico de producción, y en las próximas dos décadas apenas se producirá petróleo, por qué todas las élites mundiales lo silencian. Porque eso para mí sí que entra dentro del misterio. No sería tan complicado decirlo públicamente, y anunciar un plan para que la hostia fuera menor.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Mar 2022)

¿Los del petróleo "abiótico" son del mismo bando que los terraplanistas?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> El tema me interesa pero todo son conjeturas, lo que ningún peakoilero explica, y tú tampoco, y Turiel menos, es: si hemos llegado a un pico de producción, y en las próximas dos décadas apenas se producirá petróleo, por qué todas las élites mundiales lo silencian. Porque eso para mí sí que entra dentro del misterio. No sería tan complicado decirlo públicamente, y anunciar un plan para que la hostia fuera menor.



Es que ese plan ya existe, y se llama Agenda 2030.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> El tema me interesa pero todo son conjeturas, lo que ningún peakoilero explica, y tú tampoco, y Turiel menos, es: si hemos llegado a un pico de producción, y en las próximas dos décadas apenas se producirá petróleo, por qué todas las élites mundiales lo silencian. Porque eso para mí sí que entra dentro del misterio. No sería tan complicado decirlo públicamente, y anunciar un plan para que la hostia fuera menor.



Si lo dijeran públicamente, ¿no se produciría inmediatamente un acaparamiento masivo?. 

¿No se generaría un crash en la bolsa, porque el petróleo no tiene sustituto actualmente?.

¿No sería aceptar el decrecimiento como posibilidad manifiesta, cuando un sistema como el nuestro, no funciona sin crecimiento?.

Y se puede seguir con más preguntas del mismo estilo.

Saludos.


----------



## tixel (17 Mar 2022)

Todo lo del peak oil es un bulo y eso que me pase años creyéndolo a pies puntillas. Pero he abierto los ojos y las cosas no funcionan así. Interesa mucho el mensaje a las élites anglosajones, que como tales son maltusianas y darwinistas (otro bulo para la borregada) pero eso no lo hace cierto. El primer equivocado el autor, Hubert que pronostico que EEUU llegaría a su pico en los 70 y en la época de Trump extrajo más de lo que nunca había hecho e hizo de EEUU el primer productor. Queda petróleo a barrer, quizá no explotable como los primeros pozos en que hacías un agujero y ya salía, pero explotables con la tecnología y los precios actuales. Lo que pasa es que hay mucho rogelio progre que dice que eso se carga el planeta y no se dejan explotar. Sin ir más lejos en España hay gas y posiblemente petróleo en Canarias y ya ves como se pone la peña cuando se habla de explotarlos


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Mar 2022)

Por algo se han sacado de la manga el cuento del CO2 como causante del "cambio climático".


----------



## grom (17 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> El tema me interesa pero todo son conjeturas, lo que ningún peakoilero explica, y tú tampoco, y Turiel menos, es: si hemos llegado a un pico de producción, y en las próximas dos décadas apenas se producirá petróleo, por qué todas las élites mundiales lo silencian. Porque eso para mí sí que entra dentro del misterio. No sería tan complicado decirlo públicamente, y anunciar un plan para que la hostia fuera menor.



Han creado un hombre de paja, "el cambio climatico" para forzar los mismos efectos que tiene el peakoil.

El porque, es una muy buena pregunta. 
Se me ocurre, que decir que "la produccion de petróleo decrece Y LA QUEREMOS PARA LA CASTA GOBERNANTE, asi que deja de consumir o muerete", queda feo.

Es mas bonito decir "hay que salvar el planeta", y la mentira del cambio climatico se ajusta a las alturas morales del progresismo.


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Los del petróleo "abiótico" son del mismo bando que los terraplanistas?



a tí te salen las cuentas de dinosaurios o seres vivos que existieron que JAMÁS se integraron de nuevo al ciclo vital de la biomasa total para que haya tantas toneladas de petróleo, porque a mí, a bote pronto, me da que no salen las cuentas. No es precisamente que muera un animal o un ser vivo y no sea INMEDIATAMENTE reciclado por el resto de organismos integrando sus moléculas en la cadena trófica.


----------



## chemarin (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Si lo dijeran públicamente, ¿no se produciría inmediatamente un acaparamiento masivo?.
> 
> ¿No se generaría un crash en la bolsa, porque el petróleo no tiene sustituto actualmente?.
> 
> ...



Sí claro, es mejor que dentro de 10 años, o menos, un día te levantas y sale Pedro Sánchez por la TV (seguro que es de los tuyos por cierto), diciendo que los coches ya no pueden repostar en las gasolineras o algo parecido, que vamos a ser más pobres y más felices. De todos modos, esas preguntas tuyas o las mías, son meras conjeturas que no llevan a ningún sitio. Si algún día se sabe la verdad, entonces podremos a toro pasado explicar las cosas, como hacen los historiadores y los economistas, que del presente no tienen ni puta idea, pero el pasado te lo explican de puta madre, como tus gráficas, que presumo que son ciertas para antes del 2022, pero meras conjeturas a partir de mañana mismo.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> El tema me interesa pero todo son conjeturas, lo que ningún peakoilero explica, y tú tampoco, y Turiel menos, es: si hemos llegado a un pico de producción, y en las próximas dos décadas apenas se producirá petróleo, por qué todas las élites mundiales lo silencian. Porque eso para mí sí que entra dentro del misterio. No sería tan complicado decirlo públicamente, y anunciar un plan para que la hostia fuera menor.




Si quieres más explicaciones, otros lo han hecho antes. Aquí tienes unas cuantas.

Why do leaders deny peak oil & limits to growth? | Peak Energy & Resources, Climate Change, and the Preservation of Knowledge


"Las diez primeras razones" (el artículo detalla 49).

*1) Los líderes políticos y económicos realmente creen en los economistas que dicen que el aumento de los precios del petróleo generará más suministros. * Esta es una creencia fundamental del capitalismo. La energía y los recursos no se encuentran en ninguna parte de la economía neoclásica. De alguna manera, el dinero, que no se puede quemar en el tanque de gasolina, es la fuente del crecimiento sin fin e implica un planeta infinito, y cuando se apoya contra una pared, los economistas dicen que iremos a otros planetas y traeremos cosas. Dado que obviamente eso no es cierto, sospecho que el objetivo es justificar el saqueo de la tierra con tantos objetos de valor como sea posible.

2) Como afirmó un estudio sobre el pico del petróleo militar alemán (BTC 2010), *cuando los inversores se den cuenta de que el pico del petróleo está sobre nosotros, los mercados bursátiles mundiales colapsarán,* ya que será obvio que el crecimiento ya no es posible y los inversores nunca recuperarán su dinero.

Un denunciante de la AIE alegó que las reservas de petróleo se habían exagerado y que *la AIE había minimizado las bajas tasas de producción porque temía que el pánico se extendiera en los mercados financieros* si las cifras se reducían aún más.

"A los políticos les aterroriza mencionar el cenit del petróleo", dice Chris Skrebowski, director de Peak Oil Consulting y ex editor de la revista de la industria Petroleum Review. 'Tienen miedo de las reacciones sociales y financieras. El cenit del petróleo se ha colocado en la pila marcada como "demasiado difícil" (Rowe).

Steven Chu, exsecretario de Energía y director del Laboratorio Nacional Lawrence Berkeley, “sabe todo sobre el pico del petróleo, pero no puede hablar de ello. Si el gobierno anunciaba que el pico del petróleo amenazaba nuestra economía, Wall Street colapsaría. Simplemente no puede decir nada al respecto ”, según David Fridley, quien solía trabajar para él (Bland 2009).

3) *Los líderes políticos (y religiosos) obtienen votos, riqueza y poder al decirle a la gente lo que quieren escuchar. *Varios políticos me han dicho en privado que a la gente le gusta escuchar buenas noticias y que los políticos que traen malas noticias no son reelegidos. “No te preocupes, sé feliz” es una forma de obtener votos. Una forma segura de no ser elegido es discutir la capacidad de carga, el crecimiento exponencial, la extinción, la extinción o el control de la población con el electorado. Solo hay una minoría de personas inteligentes con educación universitaria que tienen conocimientos científicos. Y el problema no es un fragmento de sonido. Convencer a la minoría llevaría horas, si no semanas, sobre un tema demasiado sombrío para que la mayoría de la gente quiera prestarle atención.

4) Como ha señalado Richard Heinberg, *existe un interés de supervivencia nacional en ser la última nación en pie. Escribió: “* Pensé que los líderes mundiales querrían evitar que sus naciones colapsaran. Deben estar trabajando duro para evitar el colapso de la moneda, el colapso del sistema financiero, el colapso del sistema alimentario, el colapso social, el colapso ambiental y el inicio de una miseria general y abrumadora, ¿verdad? Pero no, eso no es lo que sugiere la evidencia. Cada vez más me veo obligado a concluir que el objetivo del juego que los líderes mundiales están jugando _no_ es evitar el colapso; es simplemente posponerlo un tiempo para ser la última nación en caer, para que la tuya pueda tener la oportunidad de recoger los cadáveres de los demás antes de que corra la misma suerte ". Febrero de 2010. China o EE. UU.: ¿Cuál será la última nación en pie?

5) *Sería un suicidio político sacar a colación el problema real del Peak Oil y no tener otra solución que ofrecer además de la conservación y consumir menos.*

Me di cuenta de esto por primera vez en 2006 cuando la ciudad y el condado de San Francisco publicaron una resolución sobre el pico del petróleo y más tarde un informe del grupo de trabajo sobre el pico del petróleo en 2009. David Fridley, Dennis Brumm y otros miembros de nuestro grupo sobre el pico del petróleo (iniciado en 2004 en Oakland) trabajó con la junta de supervisores en esto. En algún momento, el supervisor de SF, Ross Mirkarimi, dijo: “Espera. ¿Me está diciendo que no hay soluciones para arreglar el pico del petróleo? ¡No puedo postularme para un cargo con eso! "

Kjell Aleklett, profesor de Física en la Universidad de Uppsala en Suecia, señala que uno de los fracasos de la democracia es que “es muy difícil para cualquier político admitir que algo está mal y que podríamos necesitar hacer algo al respecto. . Si hicieran esto, otro político vendría y diría: 'No hay problema; vota por mí y podemos seguir como estamos '”.

La "solución" de ambas partes es el crecimiento sin fin, o "Compre hasta que se caiga" y "Perfora, nena, perfora" para salir de la actual crisis económica y energética. El capitalismo termina cuando el crecimiento ya no es posible, todo lo que nuestros líderes pueden hacer es tratar de mantener las ganancias el mayor tiempo posible y no terminar mientras están en el cargo. Dado que los paracaídas de oro y la paga astronómica, independientemente del desempeño, caracterizan a la mayoría de las corporaciones, hay menos en juego para los directores ejecutivos y otros "líderes" económicos.

También existe el riesgo de crear pánico y desorden social si la situación se aclara por completo: que la capacidad de carga de los Estados Unidos está entre 100 millones (Pimentel) y 250 millones (Smil) sin combustibles fósiles, como la parodia de Onion ". Científicos: Un tercio de la raza humana tiene que morir para que la civilización sea sostenible, entonces, ¿cómo queremos hacer esto? "

No hay solución al pico del petróleo, salvo consumir menos en todos los ámbitos de la vida, limitar la inmigración y, sobre todo, animar a las mujeres a tener un hijo o cero, lo cual no es aceptable para líderes políticos o corporaciones, que dependen del crecimiento para su supervivencia. .

Mientras tanto, muchos problemas se están saliendo de control a diario a nivel local, estatal y nacional. Todo lo que les importa a los políticos son las próximas elecciones. Entonces, ¿quién va a trabajar en un problema futuro sin solución? Se percibe que Jimmy Carter perdió en parte debido a que pidió a los estadounidenses que se sacrificaran por el futuro (es decir, que se pusieran un suéter).

Me di cuenta por primera vez de la intersección de la política y el cenit del petróleo en la conferencia de Denver 2005 Association for the Study of Peak Oil. El alcalde de Denver, Hickenlooper, ahora gobernador de Colorado, señaló que uno de sus predecesores perdió la elección de alcalde porque no mantuvo las quitanieves en funcionamiento después de una fuerte tormenta de nieve. Le preocupaba cómo mantendría en funcionamiento los quitanieves, la recolección de basura y una serie de otros servicios de la ciudad a medida que disminuía la energía.

Un miembro del consejo de la ciudad de Boulder en esta conferencia nos dijo que tenía cientos de problemas y electores con los que lidiar a diario, que de ninguna manera tenía tiempo para dedicarlo a un tema más allá de las próximas elecciones.

Finalmente, el congresista Roscoe Bartlett, jefe del caucus del pico del petróleo en la Cámara de Representantes, nos dijo que no había solución y estaba enojado porque habíamos arruinado 25 años a pesar de que el gobierno sabía que se acercaba el pico. Su plan era reducir implacablemente nuestra demanda de energía en un 5% anual, para mantenerse bajo la tasa de agotamiento del petróleo en declive. Pero no creía en la eficiencia como solución, lo que no funciona debido a la paradoja de Jevons .

La única solución que mitigaría el sufrimiento es ordenar que las mujeres tengan un solo hijo. Hay muchas posibilidades de que eso suceda cuando incluso el control de la natalidad es controvertido, y los católicos están indignados de que todos los planes de atención médica ahora deban cubrir el costo de las píldoras anticonceptivas. El congresista Bartlett, en un pequeño grupo de discusión después de su charla, nos dijo que la población era el principal problema, pero que él y otros políticos no se atrevían a mencionarlo. Dijo que el crecimiento exponencial desharía cualquier reducción en la demanda que pudiéramos hacer, y dio este ejemplo: si nos quedan 250 años de reservas de carbón, y recurrimos al carbón para reemplazar el petróleo, aumentando nuestro uso en un 2% anual, un tasa de crecimiento muy modesta considerando la enorme cantidad que se necesita para reemplazar el petróleo; entonces la reserva solo duraría 85 años. Si lo licuamos,

Bartlett estaba hablando de 250 años de reservas de carbón en 2005. Ahora sabemos que la energía global del carbón puede haber alcanzado su punto máximo el año pasado, en 2011 (Patzek) o pronto en 2015 (Zittel). Otras estimaciones oscilan entre 2029 y 2043. Heinberg y Fridley dicen que "creemos que es poco probable que los suministros mundiales de energía puedan seguir satisfaciendo la demanda proyectada más allá de 2020". (Heinberg).

6) *Todos los que comprenden la situación esperan que los científicos lleguen a algo. Incluidos los científicos. *

E incluso muchos de los que han recibido educación científica no tienen ni idea: los recursos naturales, la ecología y la energía no eran su campo de estudio. No quería arruinar las vacaciones de nadie en un viaje de rafting por el río Tatshenshini-Alsek en 2003, pero en el último día del viaje le expliqué la situación a un astrónomo, y él dijo en gran estado de shock: “Pero _tiene_ que ser una alternativa al aceite! " Nunca se le había ocurrido que la energía solar, eólica, geotérmica, etc., no pudieran reemplazar al petróleo. Lo que no me sorprende, tampoco se me ocurrió en la universidad porque el grupo alternativo de tecnología y los estudiantes de ingeniería se metieron con la energía eólica, solar, etc.

A los científicos les gustaría ganar un premio Nobel y necesitan financiación. Pero los investigadores en recursos energéticos saben lo que está en juego con el cambio climático y el pico del petróleo y están tan asustados como el resto de nosotros. Los científicos de UCBerkeley también son conscientes de los impactos ambientales negativos de los biocombustibles y han optado por concentrarse en una estrategia políticamente factible de enfatizar la falta de agua para evitar que se financien grandes programas en este ámbito (Fingerman). También están trabajando arduamente para evitar que las centrales eléctricas de carbón suministren electricidad a California recomendando plantas de reemplazo de gas natural en su lugar, así como expandiendo la red, gravando el carbono, la eficiencia energética, la energía nuclear, la geotermia, la eólica, etc. Renewable & Appropriate Energy Laboratory | Projects para saber qué más están haciendo algunos de los programas RAEL de UCB. Hasta que suceda un milagro los científicos y algunos legisladores ilustrados están tratando de extender la edad del petróleo, reducir los gases de efecto invernadero, etc. Pero con el lado negativo de la curva de Hubbert tan cerca, y el sistema financiero susceptible de colapsar de nuevo pronto dada la deuda y la falta de reformas, no sé cuánto tiempo alguien puede estirar las cosas.

Alan Overton, del American Mining Congress, dijo que "el pueblo estadounidense ha olvidado un hecho importante: se necesitan cosas para hacer las cosas". El problema básico es que ni siquiera los científicos pueden crear algo de la nada. Los minerales y los recursos energéticos fósiles de los que dependemos tanto no se reproducen. No crecen. Pero la población humana lo hace. Debe haber materia prima con la que trabajar. La idea de que la ciencia vendrá al rescate de alguna manera es un placebo público popular ".

7) *El 1% no puede justificar su riqueza o el sistema económico actual una vez que el pastel deja de expandirse y comienza a encogerse. *La crisis financiera será una forma útil de explicar por qué la gente también se está empobreciendo en el lado negativo del pico del petróleo, retrasando quizás el pánico.

Otra evidencia de que los políticos saben cuán grave es la situación, pero no dicen nada, son los videos de youtube de la congresista Roscoe Bartlett (Urban Danger). Él es el presidente del caucus del pico del petróleo en la Cámara de Representantes, y está diciendo "salga de la trampa" a los que lo saben. Ha educado a todos los representantes en la Cámara, pero dice que el cenit del petróleo “no estará en su primer plano hasta que haya una crisis petrolera”.

8) *Menos del uno por ciento de nuestros líderes electos tienen títulos en ciencias* . No tienen ni idea: estudiaron derecho, economía, historia, ciencias políticas y otras materias blandas, pero saben muy poco sobre ecología, leyes de la física y termodinámica, biodiversidad, etc. Tampoco tienen tiempo para leer porque están muy ocupados recaudando fondos. La gran mayoría de líderes políticos y económicos no tiene ni idea.

9) Los *políticos y líderes corporativos probablemente no llegaron tan lejos como lo hicieron sin ser optimistas (tecnológicos)* , y realmente creen que los científicos llegarán a algo. Me temo que los científicos van a asumir gran parte de la culpa de que las cosas se dirijan hacia el sur, aunque no puedan hacer nada para cambiar las leyes de la física y la termodinámica.

El plan energético de Barrack Obama en 2008 dependía de una combinación de energía eólica, solar y biocombustibles para independizarnos del petróleo extranjero. En su tercer debate presidencial en Hempstead, NY, el 15 de octubre de 2008, dijo: “Creo que en 10 años podemos reducir nuestra dependencia para que ya no tengamos que importar petróleo de Medio Oriente o Venezuela. Creo que es un marco de tiempo realista ". En 2009, Al Gore declaró que podemos producir "el 100 por ciento de la electricidad a partir de fuentes renovables y verdaderamente limpias y libres de carbono en 10 años".

Chris Nelder dice que “Confiamos en narrativas que se ajustan a nuestras emociones, asociaciones y experiencias, en lugar de evaluar activamente la evidencia. Ésta es la razón por la que la historia del pico del petróleo ganó popularidad en la prensa en 2008, cuando los precios del petróleo y la gasolina se dispararon: encajó con nuestras experiencias. Cuando los precios cayeron, la historia se desvaneció. De manera similar, los eventos climáticos extremos como huracanes y tornados captan la atención del público de una manera que décadas de advertencias sobre el calentamiento global no han logrado ”. (Nelder)



10) Pero la mayoría de ellos probablemente lo saben, al menos esa es mi impresión al leer las audiencias de la Cámara y el Senado. Están muy preocupados por la seguridad energética, y apuesto a que a algunos los mantiene despiertos por la noche. Muchos de nuestros *líderes han sabido desde la crisis energética de la década de 1970 que no existe una energía alternativa comparable lista para reemplazar los combustibles fósiles* .




Saludos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Mar 2022)

Interesante hilo.


----------



## chemarin (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Si quieres más explicaciones, otros lo han hecho antes. Aquí tienes unas cuantas.
> 
> Why do leaders deny peak oil & limits to growth? | Peak Energy & Resources, Climate Change, and the Preservation of Knowledge
> 
> ...



No están mal las explicaciones, pero seguimos con la conjetura de si el peak oil es o no real.


----------



## Palpatine (17 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Por tus cojones morenos, ¿no?



Si


----------



## Skywalker22 (17 Mar 2022)

El Peak Oil es real y ya se dio alrededor de 2008 o 2010.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Todo lo del peak oil es un bulo y eso que me pase años creyéndolo a pies puntillas. Pero he abierto los ojos y las cosas no funcionan así. Interesa mucho el mensaje a las élites anglosajones, que como tales son maltusianas y darwinistas (otro bulo para la borregada) pero eso no lo hace cierto. El primer equivocado el autor, Hubert que pronostico que EEUU llegaría a su pico en los 70 y en la época de Trump extrajo más de lo que nunca había hecho e hizo de EEUU el primer productor. Queda petróleo a barrer, quizá no explotable como los primeros pozos en que hacías un agujero y ya salía, pero explotables con la tecnología y los precios actuales. Lo que pasa es que hay mucho rogelio progre que dice que eso se carga el planeta y no se dejan explotar. Sin ir más lejos en España hay gas y posiblemente petróleo en Canarias y ya ves como se pone la peña cuando se habla de explotarlos



Hola tixel.

Para ti y para los muchos que piensan como tú, creo que ha llegado la hora de decir donde se encuentra todo ese maravilloso petróleo.

Por que quedará mucho, pero resulta que se han explorado profusamente todas las cuencas donde puede encontrarse petróleo y apenas nadie, encuentra nada. La tasa de reposición de los últimos años, apenas llega al 16% y el último año se batieron récords negativos.

Por favor, en lugar de hablar como si estuviéramos en la barra del bar, dinos donde. De lo contrario, queda muy bien, pero no es útil, porque no se puede probar.

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Mar 2022)

de todas formas hay varios escenarios de peak oil y de escasez posibles aún cuando el origen real del petróleo sea abiótico.

Que por cierto, se puede sintetizar a partir de aceites vegetales, quiero decir que soluciones posibles hay, lo que a lo mejor no existe es una solución no violenta y donde los de siempre conserven el poder, que es de lo que va el tema.


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Mi intención al introducirlo en burbuja es debatir otros puntos de vista para llegar a mejorar la visión del problema.
> 
> Por eso si preguntáis, espero seguir contestando las cuestiones que surjan.
> 
> ...



Creo que es difícil valorar la situación real de los recursos existentes por diferentes motivos:

1. Estamos en una guerra económica con ruptura de la cadena de suministro, sanciones económicas que afectan a países productores, diferentes guerras que han reducido la oferta en los países afectados. Es imposible saber que parte es consecuencia de una escasez de recursos y que parte se debe a la guerra económica.

2. Llevamos años con inversiones decrecientes en prospección en todo tipo de recursos. La causa no tiene porqué ser la escasez de los mismos si no un precio artificialmente suprimido en los mercados de futuros de Londres donde se descubre el precio que hace que no sea rentable hacerlo.

3. La energía y la divisa con la que se accede a ella en los mercados resulta estratégica y por tanto difícil saber que ocurre realmente. Es imposible distinguir narrativa de realidad en temas estratégicos. La narrativa sobre la escasez del petróleo cobro importancia a la vez que se instauraba el petrodolar y, en mi opinión, no es casualidad.

Estos mercados de Londres están empezando a fallar en el descubrimiento del precio como consecuencia de una guerra económica total entre dos bloques enfrentados. La niebla de guerra impide tener visibilidad sobre lo que ocurre realmente.









Hacia la economía de guerra: la formación del precio de las materias primas está fallando


El sistema de formación de precio de las materias primas está fallando y ya han tenido que cerrar la actividad en mercados como el del níquel después de que los precios estallasen al no haber físico disponible para cubrir los derivados financieros con los que se descubre el precio: El uso de...




www.burbuja.info





Con esto no digo que actualmente no haya un problema de escasez de recursos pero creo que tal vez la causa no sea su agotamiento si no el propio sistema monetario, su formación de precios y la guerra por controlarlo entre otros factores.

Un placer leerte, un saludo!


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No están mal las explicaciones, pero seguimos con la conjetura de si el peak oil es o no real.



No hay que hacerse ilusiones.

Por razones meramente temporales, no se puede certificar el peak oil, hasta pasado mucho tiempo, pero eso no invalida la perspectiva. Si se consume mucho más de lo que se encuentra, parece razonable pensar que las reservas se van agotando y el peak oil es solo cuestión de tiempo, si es que no se ha producido ya. 

Saludos.


----------



## ueee3 (17 Mar 2022)

Pillo sitio en interesante y preocupante hilo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Mar 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> a tí te salen las cuentas de dinosaurios o seres vivos que existieron que JAMÁS se integraron de nuevo al ciclo vital de la biomasa total para que haya tantas toneladas de petróleo, porque a mí, a bote pronto, me da que no salen las cuentas. No es precisamente que muera un animal o un ser vivo y no sea INMEDIATAMENTE reciclado por el resto de organismos integrando sus moléculas en la cadena trófica.



Los dinosaurios no hacían la fotosíntesis ni fijaban el carbono, pero los árboles sí.


----------



## tixel (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Hola tixel.
> 
> Para ti y para los muchos que piensan como tú, creo que ha llegado la hora de decir donde se encuentra todo ese maravilloso petróleo.
> 
> ...



No soy geólogo para responderte, pero lo tienes delante de los ojos, eeuu se suponía que ya estaba totalmente explotado y que había llegado a su cenit hace décadas y salió una técnica nueva que logro sacar petróleo donde antes no lo había y en cantidades que hicieron que eeuu se convirtiese en el primer productor mundial. Casi nada. O sea que abre los ojitos que parece que no es que no veas sino que no quieres ver. Después están las arenas asfálticas esas de Canadá, el petróleo extrapesado de Venezuela y hasta dicen que debajo de Canarias hay. Pero claro, todo eso a vosotros no os vale, tiene que ser hacer un agujerito y que brote. Jamás de los jamases el hombre va a acabar con un recurso de la Tierra. Tanto Hubbert como Malthus que hizo la predicción con el carbón se equivocaron de lado a lado, no se como tienen seguidores, pero seguro que por sus aciertos no es, o sea que el motivo es otro.
Y seguro que si hubiese interés e inversión se podrían inventar técnicas nuevas como en su momento fue sacar combustibles líquidos del carbón que harían del peak oil lo que es, un cuento para explotar, sacarle los cuartos y acojonar a la borregada, como las armas nucelares que seguro que también es otro cuento que crees.


----------



## chemarin (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> No hay que hacerse ilusiones.
> 
> Por razones meramente temporales, no se puede certificar el peak oil, hasta pasado mucho tiempo, pero eso no invalida la perspectiva. Si se consume mucho más de lo que se encuentra, parece razonable pensar que las reservas se van agotando y el peak oil es solo cuestión de tiempo, si es que no se ha producido ya.
> 
> Saludos.



A mí me chirría la teoría del peak oil especialmente por el caso ruso, fundamentan su economía en la venta de gas y petróleo, tienen contratos a muy largo plazo con varios países, uno de ellos China, me extrañaría mucho que los rusos firmaran esos contratos a sabiendas de que no podrían cumplirlos. Me da que las sanciones a Rusia y la eventual paralización del flujo de gas y petróleo a Occidente, tienen relación con que Occidente ve en Rusia un enemigo que los deja con el culo al aire, porque por mucho que se habla de peak oil ellos continúan exportando, y lo más importante, firmando contratos a largo plazo.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Creo que es difícil valorar la situación real de los recursos existentes por diferentes motivos:
> 
> 1. Estamos en una guerra económica con ruptura de la cadena de suministro, sanciones económicas que afectan a países productores, diferentes guerras que han reducido la oferta en los países afectados. Es imposible saber que parte es consecuencia de una escasez de recursos y que parte se debe a la guerra económica.
> 
> ...



Tiene sentido lo que dices.

Pero existe una gráfica que nos dice que no tenemos buenas perspectivas desde hace 40 años.

Llevamos desde mediados de los ochenta, consumiendo más de lo que descubrimos, no es porque vengamos de cinco años de subinversión en exploración. Simplemente cuesta mucho descubrir petróleo y no reponemos casi nada de lo que producimos. Esta es una tendencia que apunta malos datos en el futuro y le da más consistencia a la posibilidad real de un peak oil en 2019.







Saludos.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

tixel dijo:


> No soy geólogo para responderte, pero lo tienes delante de los ojos, eeuu se suponía que ya estaba totalmente explotado y que había llegado a su cenit hace décadas y salió una técnica nueva que logro sacar petróleo donde antes no lo había y en cantidades que hicieron que eeuu se convirtiese en el primer productor mundial. Casi nada. O sea que abre los ojitos que parece que no es que no veas sino que no quieres ver. Después están las arenas asfálticas esas de Canadá, el petróleo extrapesado de Venezuela y hasta dicen que debajo de Canarias hay. Pero claro, todo eso a vosotros no os vale, tiene que ser hacer un agujerito y que brote. Jamás de los jamases el hombre va a acabar con un recurso de la Tierra. Tanto Hubbert como Malthus que hizo la predicción con el carbón se equivocaron de lado a lado, no se como tienen seguidores, pero seguro que por sus aciertos no es, o sea que el motivo es otro.



Lo siento pero no es correcto lo que dices.

El petróleo de shale oil se conoce desde hace más de cien años. La razón que no se hubiera sacado antes no es la tecnología (que también), sino el precio. Necesitaban precios muy altos para rentabilizar el extraordinario decline que tienen estos pozos, por lo que continuamente tienen que estar perforando. En los dos primeros años, la producción cae más de un 80%.

Ya ni hablo del agotamiento de los puntos dulces y la pérdida de presión por sobreexplotación de las cuencas maduras, que hace que se vuelvan más gaseosas. (a menor presión sale más gas, mientras el petróleo se queda en el subsuelo).

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> A mí me chirría la teoría del peak oil especialmente por el caso ruso, fundamentan su economía en la venta de gas y petróleo, tienen contratos a muy largo plazo con varios países, uno de ellos China, me extrañaría mucho que los rusos firmaran esos contratos a sabiendas de que no podrían cumplirlos. Me da que las sanciones a Rusia y la eventual paralización del flujo de gas y petróleo a Occidente, tienen relación con que Occidente ve en Rusia un enemigo que los deja con el culo al aire, porque por mucho que se habla de peak oil ellos continúan exportando, y lo más importante, firmando contratos a largo plazo.



Rusia consume 3,4 millones de barriles /día. Produce 11 millones de b/d.

Es decir, pueden tener su propio peak oil y seguir exportando durante 30 años. Supongo que se entiende .

Los que sufriríamos seríamos los europeos, que nos quedaríamos sin petróleo si a medida que declina, nos exportan cada vez menos.

Saludos.


----------



## tixel (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Lo siento pero no es correcto lo que dices.
> 
> El petróleo de shale oil se conoce desde hace más de cien años. La razón que no se hubiera sacado antes no es la tecnología (que también), sino el precio. Necesitaban precios muy altos para rentabilizar el extraordinario decline que tienen estos pozos, por lo que continuamente tienen que estar perforando. En los dos primeros años, la producción cae más de un 80%.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente siempre se da ese ciclo, falta un recurso, suben los precios lo que incentiva su explotación que hace que bajen los precios No conozco los detalles del shale oil ni nada de ese mundo, pero se que lo que no tiene sentido es lo que pasa ahora, que suben los precios y ni dios se mueve para hacer algo, sea buscarlo, sea idear algo nuevo, sea para lo que sea. Por algo será, pero que no tiene que ver con la geología ni con el agotamiento real.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Efectivamente siempre se da ese ciclo, falta un recurso, suben los precios lo que incentiva su explotación que hace que bajen los precios No conozco los detalles del shale oil ni nada de ese mundo, pero se que lo que no tiene sentido es lo que pasa ahora, que suben los precios y ni dios se mueve para hacer algo, sea buscarlo, sea idear algo nuevo, sea para lo que sea. Por algo será, pero que no tiene que ver con la geología ni con el agotamiento real.



Claro que es por algo.

No queda apenas por agotamiento acelerado y de aquí, paso al primer gráfico que os he puesto en el primer comentario. El acantilado Séneca.

Leer al menos el primer post completo. 

Saludos.


----------



## tixel (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Claro que es por algo.
> 
> No queda apenas por agotamiento acelerado y de aquí, paso al primer gráfico que os he puesto en el primer comentario. El acantilado Séneca.
> 
> ...



Ya te digo que no es por nada geológico o técnico, los cuales tienen estancados/abandonados sino por otras razones mucho más perversas. El petróleo es la sangre del planeta.


----------



## cnk57 (17 Mar 2022)

Si la estupidez humana, de la que hay sobradas pruebas de su sobreabundancia, puede explicar algo; entonces, no creo en ninguna conspiración.

Dicho esto, para mí es obvio que, según ha expuesto el OP, estamos ante el fin del petróleo.

Volver a un equilibrio de forma ordenada se me antoja imposible. No hay más que ver el acaparamiento de papel del wc y similares.
Sin embargo, las pandemias y las guerras con cortes de suministros ayudan.

Ayudan a consumir menos, cambiar coche por moto, moto por bici, bici por zapatillas.
Ayudan a visitar la sierra en vez de Londres o Paris.
Ayudan a comprar lo fabricado, producido, cultivado y criado aquí.

Es absurdo que llevar materias primas al otro lado del mundo, fabricar allí y exportarlo por todo el globo sea más barato que hacerlo cerca de donde se va a usar o consumir.

Esta fiesta de abundancia en España no tiene más de 60 o 70 años. Rescato hilo:

Así se ha vivido y se puede volver a vivir: Pregunta: - Puede soportarse esto?

Toca decrecimiento en todo: población y consumo. Esperemos que paulatino.


----------



## uberales (17 Mar 2022)

La India ya está reduciendo, hasta muchos países del África.


----------



## SargentoHighway (17 Mar 2022)

Se invertirá más en E&P y se genersran más reservas. FIN.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (17 Mar 2022)

El elefante en la habitación.
Alguien tendrá que explicarles a los 2.500 millones de africanos de 2050 que el bar ya está cerrado.

Se va a habé un follón que no van a saber ni dónde s'an metío


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Los dinosaurios no hacían la fotosíntesis ni fijaban el carbono, pero los árboles sí.



Todos los seres vivos son reciclados en cuanto mueren.

No acabo de imaginarme una situación en la que mueren enormes cantidades de seres vivos y son inmediatamente enterrados por montones de años.

Cómo resulte igual que el timodarwinista, el asunto está claro.


----------



## chemarin (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Rusia consume 3,4 millones de barriles /día. Produce 11 millones de b/d.
> 
> Es decir, pueden tener su propio peak oil y seguir exportando durante 30 años. Supongo que se entiende .
> 
> ...



¿Y Rusia no podría producir más? Olvidas que Rusia vende lo que puede porque no es el único productor, lo que veo es que Occidente con las sanciones limita (o pretende limitar) la oferta de petróleo en el mundo. Das por ciertas meras probabilidades.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Mar 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Todos los seres vivos son reciclados en cuanto mueren. No acabo de imaginarme una situación en la que mueren enormes cantidades de seres vivos y son inmediatamente enterrados por montones de años.



No estamos hablando de "seres vivos" en general sino fundamentalmente de *árboles.* ¿Te das cuen?


----------



## Teniente_Dan (17 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No están mal las explicaciones, pero seguimos con la conjetura de si el peak oil es o no real.



Eso sólo se podrá comprobar a toro pasado


----------



## Sunwukung (17 Mar 2022)

cnk57 dijo:


> Si la estupidez humana, de la que hay sobradas pruebas de su sobreabundancia, puede explicar algo; entonces, no creo en ninguna conspiración.
> 
> Dicho esto, para mí es obvio que, según ha expuesto el OP, estamos ante el fin del petróleo.
> 
> ...



Pues entonces los estúpidos se han puesto de acuerdo para hacer algo al respecto a la vez, aprovechando herramientas creadas hace décadas que por casualidad les han venido como anillo al dedo, las vacunas y la OMS, amén de la plandemia anual que llevan declarando desde hace 30 años o más y el ensayo general justo antes de la plandemia, pero oye, que no existen las conspiraciones, aunque sea de idiotas.


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Tiene sentido lo que dices.
> 
> Pero existe una gráfica que nos dice que no tenemos buenas perspectivas desde hace 40 años.
> 
> ...



Es curiosamente otra gráfica que cambia su trayectoria a partir de 1971 que es cuando empieza un cambio en el sistema monetario (que implica cambios en el sistema de formación de precio), el petróleo cobra una relevancia estratégica cuando el dólar se convierte en necesario para poderlo adquirir, comienzan guerras en las zonas petrolíferas... Los factores que comentaba que impide ser hasta que punto lo escasez es por agotamiento ya que hay muchos factores implicados.

Seguro que conoces está página, por si no fuera así:









WTF Happened In 1971?


"I don't believe we shall ever have a good money again before we take the thing out of the hands of government, that is, we can't take it violently out of the hands of government, all we can do is by some sly roundabout way introduce something that they can't stop." - F.A. Hayek 1984




wtfhappenedin1971.com


----------



## ueee3 (17 Mar 2022)

El peak oil lo están forzando, exista o no. Están obligando a las compañías a no buscar nuevos pozos y a centrarse en las renovables, así que eso.


----------



## Pinchazo (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Después de 20 años de renovables , no hace falta que ponga ningún gráfico mostrando que la producción de la energía primaria sigue estando dominada por más del 80% de fósiles, siendo la eólica y fotovoltaica un mero 4%.



Es la segunda vez que lo digo. No tengo intención de repetirlo.

FUNCIÓN EXPONENCIAL. No es una teoría. No comienza ahora. De hecho, corresponde perfectamente a su contraria, la reducción de coste.
¿Qué os pasó con las lecciones sobre el crecimiento y la función exponencial? ¿Sólo valen para el petróleo?
¿Has mirado como son las curvas de adopción de tecnologías complementarias como el coche eléctrico como Noruega? ¿O cómo ahora muchos otros países europeos están reproduciendo (sólo que con años de diferencia) esa misma curva?

Cuando entiendes lo que significa, sabes que su argumento es HUMO. Porque no sirve de nada hablar de los años donde las renovables NO ERAN RENTABLES, y por tanto NO SE INSTALABAN.

Sólo cuando comenzaron a acercarse a la rentabilidad, se hicieron programas de apoyo para salvar anticipadamente el diferencial, y la potencia comenzó a dispararse. Y con los costes actuales, pues esas curvas se mueven por sí solas.

Si sabes como una curva exponencial funciona, sabrás calcular cuanto tiempo es necesario para que las renovables cubran la demanda por completo. Y no, no serían siglos. Es lo que tienen las exponenciales.

Y si nos ponemos precisos, no es una exponencial, sino una curva en S. La famosa "función de error", o como habréis leído a Alb. pero no escucháis, una curva logística.

Su comportamiento es exponencial hasta que se coma buena parte del mercado.



antorob dijo:


> El discurso de las renovables como sustitución de los fósiles, simplemente no se mantiene, por una sencilla razón. La densidad energética es muchísimo menor en el caso de las renovables. Un depósito de gasolina de 50 litros tiene una autonomía de 1.000 km. Para obtener las mismas prestaciones en un eléctrico, necesitamos una batería de al menos 800 kilos. Es el orden de magnitud que los diferencia. En un coche, es posible aceptar esa mochila, pero cuando pasamos a camiones pesados, maquinaría, obras públicas, aviones, transporte minero, etc, no es posible.



En serio... He contestado este mismo argumento hace diez días, a otro forero peakoilero. Decís las cosas tan igual que no se sabe si es por la ideología o que sois multinick.

Como dije la otra vez. Si tan crítica es la densidad energética, ¿porqué no usamos coches nucleares?

*PORQUE NO ES CRÍTICA*

¿Cuantas veces no me ha salido el forero crashoilero de turno a decir que en 20 años iremos en burros?
O sea, que porque un coche eléctrico (que no verdad, pero vamos, por decir que sí) tiene 300 km de autonomía, entonces usaremos burros.
Será que los burros tienen una autonomía de cientos de kilómetros, ¿verdad? Y cuando se les acaba, se alimentan en 30 minutos en carga rápida y otros 300km.
Ah... Que no.

No es verdad que no podamos tener coches de esa autonomía... pero si por una combinación de factores se tuviera que aceptar, ¿acaso se caería el mundo por ello?
¿En serio te crees que por tener que cargar cada X km hablando en cifras de cientos, el mundo se viene abajo?

La densidad energética sólo tiene sentido en un contexto tecnológico específico.

Si quieres X característica, a lo mejor no te vale con una batería, entonces tendrás que recurrir a un vector energético más denso. No es como si no pudiéramos crear el vector que nos diera la gana, hidrocarburos incluidos.
Simplemente cada vector tiene sus características, como por ejemplo, una eficiencia de conversión. ¿Por qué se postulan los eléctricos de batería como los sustitutos más viables?
Porque aunque les pese a los detractores, a la hora de la funcionalidad, una menor autonomía es un pequeño sacrificio si lo comparamos con mayores costes de combustible.
Según las posibilidades adquisitivas y el uso del vehículo, pues será apropiado una solución u otra. Pero claro que se adoptará.
Es sencillo. Si la gente no adopta la transición, entonces los combustibles se encarecerán, y con el encarecimiento, el vehículo eléctrico se volverá más atractivo. Por otro lado, si los costes de los fósiles se mantuvieran bajos por más tiempo por infraestimar las reservas, habría más tiempo para desarrollo y aparecerán baterías más capaces, lo que por otro lado iguala las características por ese tema.

En serio... Esos razonamientos de "si no puedo seguir igual, no me vale, y como no me vale, no hay solución y todo se viene abajo" son absurdos.




> El consumo de petróleo en los últimos 20 años lleva una progresión de 1 millón de b/d de media cada año, con todas las renovables en pleno desarrollo.



Mire la gráfica que le posteé sobre renovables, por favor.

¿Cuanto incrementó la renovable? Más de 400 Twh

Pues espere, que le hago el cálculo.








Energy Conversion Calculator


Convert among energy units. Convert to British Thermal Units, calories, joules, therms, and electron volts. Learn how to convert among energy units.




www.calculatorsoup.com





400000000000 kWh =34393809.114359 TOE









Convert barrels of oil equivalent to tonnes of oil equivalent - energy converter


Convert energy units. Easily convert barrels of oil equivalent to tonnes of oil equivalent, convert boe to toe . Many other converters available for free.




www.unitjuggler.com





34393809 toe= 245670064 barrel of oil equivalent

Eso son barriles al año. O como equivalente 245670064 / 365 ~= 673068

O sea, 0.6 mbd.

¿Cuantos años cree que pasará para que las renovables aporten 1 Petawatiohora más al año que sería aproximadamente el equivalente a 1 mbd?
Le tiro una apuesta. 2027. Como las funciones exponenciales son muy sensibles, pues es fácil quedarse corto o pasarse, pero al ritmo que va, lo veo fácil en esa fecha.

Pero es que es más. Como es electricidad y no calor como en el caso del petróleo, si por ejemplo fuera energía dedicada a los vehículos, esos 0,6 si se dedican a la automoción eléctrica, generan más kilómetros equivalentes que 1mbd dedicados a coches de combustión.

Ahora bien... la zona de seguridad no es generando 1mbd en electricidad, sino de 3 a 5, que es lo que necesitamos en caso de fallo del suministro rápido. En una función exponencial a tasa fija el tiempo para duplicar es constante. Si tardamos 5 años en duplicar valores, hablamos de 15 para multiplicarlos por 8, que sería lo suficiente para eso. O sea, 2035-2040. Pero claro, estamos hablando de tener esa cantidad para enfrentarnos NO al pico del petróleo, sino a la parte fuerte del descenso de la curva.
Y los datos que conocemos no nos hacen pensar que tal suceso pudiera llegar tan pronto.

En caso de fallo estrepitoso de los que se dedican a estimar y nos llegara antes, mucho más dinero se dedicaría a renovables y el tiempo de sustitución llegaría antes. Si hay desfase, ese tiempo será decrecimiento.

¿Entiendes ahora porque dije que los calendarios importan?
Si llegamos a incrementar 4 petawatioshora de electricidad al año con renovables antes de la caída del petróleo, será muy raro que un descenso rápido de este nos impacte ya, porque agregaríamos tanta energía equivalente como la que desaparecería.

Obviamente es más complicado, porque no sólo es necesario generar la energía, sino adaptar las cosas para usar la nueva fuente, pero vamos... viene a ser parecido. Los ritmos son parecidos.




> De alguna forma hay que reconocer que no estamos sustituyendo el consumo de petróleo, sino complementándolo. No es una transición energética es una expansión energética.



Quizás es hora de revisar los datos y dejar de mirar a la renovable por encima del hombro, pues los números se acercan a velocidad de crucero. Que ya no hablamos de 20 años, que hablamos de cinco para igualar el aporte de incremento de petróleo actual con lo que aportará de más las renovables cada año.

Y en realidad, como ya dije, dado que se trata de diferentes cadenas de eficiencia, básicamente YA estamos en ese escenario si tenemos en cuenta ese factor. Otra cosa es que para aguantar el descenso, necesitamos MÁS, pero ya no son cantidades de un futuro lejanísimo, sino que está al lado.



> Respecto al pico del petróleo, no hay dudas. En Noviembre de 2018 se alcanzó el pico puntual y estamos muy lejos. No es cuestión de que lo diga la AIE, sino de que son cifras contrastadas. Luego , cuando se supere, se puede decir que no era el peak oil, pero lo mismo que antes exigíamos seriedad a la hora de hablar de pronósticos, ahora hay que reconocer que no son pronósticos.



No son pronósticos, dices... ¿Y si rebota entonces qué?
¿No te das cuenta que si achacas a geología lo que puede ser movido por la demanda la producción puede volver a ascender?

Como hemos tenido encima el tema del covid, pues no lo sabemos.

Anda que no recuerdo como decían los crashoileros del momento que el fraking iba a petar de forma inminente... y aún estamos como estamos.
Que yo, ni realmente nadie, sabrá realmente si hemos llegado a ese punto. Pero teniendo en cuenta las predicciones del pasado... pues qué quiere que le diga.




> El shale oil tuvo un boom que llegó a incrementar la producción 2,5 millones de b/d en solo un año, con el petróleo a 50$. Ahora está en 100$ y la producción sigue por debajo de máximos. En el caso de la Opep, es incapaz de cubrir sus propias cuotas , a pesar de los dichosos 100$.



En Diciembre estaba a 70$. O sea, que estamos hablando de un mercado volátil, no de un mercado estable a 100$.

A los inversores les cuesta invertir si no tienen claro los precios. Además, ya aprendieron de la vez anterior, que no pocos productores se arruinaron porque se esperaban precios altos por una temporada y luego se derrumbaron y se arruinaron.

¿Y pretende que el mercado aumente la producción por una escalada que ha durado de momento tres meses y donde además se ha añadido un tema geopolítico?




> Las necesidades de materiales críticos para hacer la transición son, cito textualmente,
> 
> "Según las estimaciones de la AIE, en un escenario en que se materializaran los Acuerdos de París -que buscan limitar el aumento de la temperatura global a menos de 2 grados centígrados-, el desarrollo de los coches eléctricos y de las baterías supondría multiplicar al menos por 30 el consumo de minerales para esos usos entre 2020 y 2040.
> 
> La mayor subida sería para el litio, para el que la demanda se multiplicaría por 32; para el grafito, por 25; para el cobalto, por 21; para el níquel, por 19; y para las tierras raras por siete."



Y como ya le he dicho, ya los proveedores se están librando del cobalto, y hasta se están preparando en caso de que haya problemas con el niquel.
Las baterías no llevan tierras raras. Las apuntarán al coche, en concreto a los motores, porque lo trasladan desde los de motores de imanes permanentes, pero es que los motores eléctricos no necesitan llevarlos.
El grafito dependerá de la química de la batería, pero que yo sepa se sintetiza desde carbón. En relación con su consumo es pecata minuta. En todo caso, imagino que se referirán a la infraestructura existente para sintetizarlo. Pues vale... Pues muy bien. No es cuello de botella.

Del litio por más que haya que incrementar la producción, parece que la producción actual es muy pequeña para las reservas que hay. sin embargo y dado que se concentran geopolíticamente, es por eso los movimientos de China y CATL, para preparar una batería sin dependencia de litio, "por si las moscas". Además, aunque esas baterías por su mayor peso tendrían mayores límites de autonomía, seguiríamos hablando de 200 o 300 km, o sea de sobra para vehículos urbanos.

¿Ve lo que le decía? ¡No es ningún secreto! Ni ninguna barrera insalvable. La IEA, como otras agencias, simplemente ponen la alerta de "si vamos sin cambios, habrá problemas".
Pero es que los cambios llegan antes o después, y en este caso parece que se están preparando anticipadamente.
No es una dependencia intrínseca. Y jamás la IEA ha dicho algo así. Símplemente indican que pasaría en caso de no tomar esos cambios. Que habría que aumentar esos suministros. Tampoco la IEA ha dicho que no se puedan aumentar, pues esos análisis suelen recaer sobre otros que entran más en profundidad.



> Y si no hay viento ni sol, necesitamos un respaldo. Lo puedes llamar como quieras, pero es así. Si la energía renovable llega por ejemplo al 80% y tenemos un anticiclón sin viento, estamos perdidos sin respaldo. Por lo tanto necesitamos sobredimensionar toda la infraestructura o utilizar una interconexión de redes muy compleja y todavía sin estudios previos.



Claro que se ha estudiado, y se seguirá estudiando más, y se seguirán haciendo nuevas cosas, y habrá muchos más avances.
Por favor.... en lugar de mirar a esa tecnología desde el desprecio, por favor miren los anuncios y los avances y se darán cuenta cuanto cambia día a día.
Es cierto que la tecnología de almacenamiento apenas está en fase de prototipos, demasiado caros para su despliegue masivo, pero no por mucho. Ya hemos tenido experiencia con las renovables sobre cuanto tiempo puede equivaler eso, en caso de que el mercado trascurra sin incidentes, que viene a ser de 10 a 15 años para iniciar un despliegue masivo.

Pero en el caso de las baterías, creo que es probable que incluso se de bastante antes, visto lo rápido que hay podido escalar en los prototipos.

Además, es un tema complejo y no lo voy a desarrollar ahora, pero el impacto de un poco de almacenaje puede regular un montón de energía, y luego ya hay que agregar cada vez volúmenes más grandes para tener un impacto menor.
Eso significa que los primeros despliegues, es decir unos pocos gigawatios-hora de almacenamiento de respuesta rápida pueden tener un impacto en la reducción de gas muy grande (siempre, claro, que tengamos excedentes renovables, o sea, que primero tenemos que instalar esas renovables).



> Pero vamos, si nos queremos engañar con que son muy baratas y mañana , podrán sustituir a los fósiles, al menos argumentos sólidos y no planes tipo Mark Jacobson, donde el papel aguanta cualquier plan.
> 
> Saludos.



Lo siento, pero la serie de predicciones fallidas sobre el petróleo no recae en el tejado renovable.

Sigan, sigan creyendo que no tiene impacto y no hace nada. Como ya le he dicho, estamos hablando de menos tiempo del que llevan anunciando los crashoileros la catástrofe tras la llegada del peakoil.


----------



## ueee3 (17 Mar 2022)

Qué pasó en 1971? Alguien ha puesto enlace a web wtfhappenedin1971.


----------



## Pinchazo (17 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> Reproches sobre predicciones fallidas, son razonables.
> Hacerlos justo AHORA..... no tanto.



¿Por qué? Decir que se ha llegado al pico usando el bache del covid, cuando sabemos que la demanda se estranguló está pilladísimo por los pelos.
Además, como se mezclan factores, no es tanto si deja de incrementarse como su origen. Quiero decir, si las razones del no crecimiento no son principalmente agotamiento de pozos, la curva puede hacer "cosas raras" como estancarse muchos años, subir rápido, bajar rápido y volver a recuperarse, etc. etc.




grom dijo:


> Entiendo que si llegamos en el futuro al 50% de produccion de 2018, encontraras alguna "otra" explicacion.



¿El 50%? Mucho antes de eso ya sería evidente.

La prueba real de que el origen es geológico es... obviamente... porque se confirme con los datos que lo que fallan son los pozos.
Pero a falta de datos, si varios años (ej 5) va descendiendo a una tasa parecida y significativa, o peor, creciente (digamos 1mbd anual), pues estarían saltando todas las alarmas.

Dicho esto, insisto, que eso no es tan problemático si al contextualizarlo sobre la matriz energética, vemos que son las gallinas que entran por las que salen.
Es un problema severo si no hay un incremento por otro sitio.

Y ya avisé hace mucho tiempo... que cuando eso se de, si llega según lo previsto, que ya estemos desplegando renovable más rápido, ustedes seguirán sacando los datos del petróleo y anunciando el apocalipsis por no ver el contexto completo.

Que además requiere entender las diferentes cadenas de eficiencia. Como mostré en el post anterior, estamos incrementando el equivalente a 0.6 mbd con renovables, pero es que ese incremento en los sectores de alta eficiencia, puede llegar a equivaler hasta el tripe fósil.

Dado que la transición se comenzará por los sectores donde la electrificación es más eficiente, eso nos ayuda a ganar tiempo. Ahora mismo es casi como si agregáramos 1.8 mbd con las renovables teniendo en cuenta el criterio de eficiencia.


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Es la segunda vez que lo digo. No tengo intención de repetirlo.
> 
> FUNCIÓN EXPONENCIAL. No es una teoría. No comienza ahora. De hecho, corresponde perfectamente a su contraria, la reducción de coste.
> ¿Qué os pasó con las lecciones sobre el crecimiento y la función exponencial? ¿Sólo valen para el petróleo?
> ...



Bueno, he discutido tantas veces con alb en el foro crash oil, que ya me suena todo lo que utilizáis para justificar las renovables.

Me tengo que ir, pero como os gusta el ejemplo de Noruega, porque casi han alcanzado el 100% de ventas de eléctricos, te traigo una mala noticia.

Transición energética, Noruega como ejemplo (II). 

*Transición energética, Noruega como ejemplo (II).*


febrero 07, 2022
Hace unos meses introduje este post sobre la transición energética en Noruega y como afectaba al consumo de petróleo, las ventas de coches eléctricos. 
Noruega, paraíso del coche eléctrico y de la transición energética.

Como Noruega es el paraíso de las ventas de eléctricos, tanto por la generación hidráulica renovable, como por ser el país del mundo más adelantado en las ventas de coches eléctricos, se suele tomar como referencia.
Ya tenemos los datos completos de 2021, con unas ventas del 65% de eléctricos puros y un 28% de híbridos, dejando en un raquítico 7%, las ventas de coches fósiles.
El artículo de Nick Ferris, detalla los progresos de Noruega durante 2021, figurando muy, muy adelantado respecto al resto de Europa. 
Sugiero acudir al original para ver los gráficos del post.
Weekly data: Why Norway leads the world for electric vehicles 
Noruega está muy por delante del resto de Europa cuando se trata de vehículos eléctricos (EV). En el transcurso de 2021, el 65 % de las matriculaciones de automóviles nuevos en el país fueron vehículos eléctricos de batería (BEV) totalmente eléctricos y el 28 % fueron híbridos (22 % híbridos enchufables, 6 % híbridos no enchufables), según datos de la OFV , el Consejo Noruego de Información sobre el Tráfico en las Carreteras, que ha sido recopilado por Robbie Andrew del Centro CICERO para la Investigación Climática Internacional en Oslo. 


Las cifras para 2021 representan un crecimiento masivo en el mercado de vehículos eléctricos del país . En 2018, el 31 % de los automóviles vendidos fueron BEV, aumentando al 42 % el año siguiente y al 54 % en 2020. El gobierno noruego tiene el objetivo de que todos los automóviles nuevos sean BEV para 2025. Un análisis de la revista de la Federación Noruega de Automóviles, _Motor_ , sugiere que la tendencia al alza ha sido tan pronunciada que la última venta de automóviles híbridos o no BEV en Noruega podría ser en abril de 2022.
Los rápidos cambios en el mercado automovilístico noruego brindan un rayo de esperanza para una rápida transición energética hacia el cero neto. La ruta de cero neto de la Agencia Internacional de Energía (IEA), publicada en mayo de 2021, sugiere que para 2030, el 60% de las ventas de automóviles nuevos deberían ser BEV, un hito que Noruega ya ha superado.



El crecimiento del mercado de vehículos eléctricos de Noruega es el resultado de una serie de políticas de gran alcance que han transformado las percepciones tradicionales de los vehículos eléctricos como demasiado caros o carentes de autonomía. Andrew destaca más de una docena de impuestos, subsidios y regulaciones diferentes que tienen relación con el mercado automotor del país, incluidas las exenciones de IVA para BEV, impuestos de registro únicos que aumentan si un automóvil tiene más emisiones, impuestos anuales más bajos sobre la propiedad de BEV, exenciones desde peajes de carretera y tarifas reducidas de peaje de ferry para BEV, tarifas de estacionamiento diferenciadas, inversión pública significativa en redes de carga y apertura de carriles para autobuses a BEV. 
Entonces, en lugar de solo subsidiar la compra de nuevos vehículos eléctricos , existe todo un marco para disuadir a los consumidores de los vehículos de gasolina o diésel. Esto ha tenido tanto éxito que el anterior gobierno de centroderecha del país (reemplazado por una administración minoritaria de izquierda en octubre de 2021) estimó que ahora hay un agujero de 19.200 millones de coronas noruegas (US$ 2.300 millones) en los ingresos fiscales anuales del país. 


Por el momento, ningún otro país de Europa está igualando el progreso de los vehículos eléctricos de Noruega . En 2020, el año en que Noruega registró un 54 % de BEV entre los vehículos nuevos matriculados, los siguientes mercados de BEV más grandes fueron Islandia con un 26 %, los Países Bajos con un 23 % y Suiza con un 18 %. 
“Noruega ciertamente lidera, y los incentivos del gobierno son una gran parte de eso”, dice Andrew. Sin embargo, añade que otros mercados europeos están empezando a seguir la misma curva. De hecho, en Europa en su conjunto, la adopción de híbridos y BEV está comenzando a aumentar rápidamente, según muestran los datos de la Agencia Europea de Medio Ambiente. La participación de BEV e híbridos en las matriculaciones totales en todo el continente aumentó del 3,5 % en 2019 al 11 % en 2020, o de 550 000 a 1 325 000 unidades. 







El impacto de la creciente participación de los vehículos eléctricos en el mercado de automóviles de Noruega tardará algún tiempo en afectar a la flota general de automóviles en las carreteras del país. A partir de 2020, la flota de Noruega se situó en un 16 % de BEV y un 6 % de híbridos. Dado que Noruega genera más del 90 % de su electricidad a partir de represas hidroeléctricas , esto comenzará a marcar la diferencia en las emisiones generales del país, que cayeron de 46 a 43 megatoneladas de CO2 entre 2010 y 2019. 
Los datos de BP también muestran que la demanda interna de petróleo de Noruega disminuyó en un promedio del 3 % cada año entre 2010 y 2020, aunque las ventas de biocombustibles casi se triplicaron en los últimos años también habrán tenido un efecto significativo, además del aumento constante de los vehículos eléctricos. 


* * * *

Incluso en el último gráfico parece que la demanda de petróleo, empieza a caer en 2013.

Pero claro, hay que utilizar la nueva nomenclatura, porque ahora se contabilizan todos los líquidos, como gasto de productos petrolíferos.

En el post de hace unos meses, ya puse la tabla de consumo de todos los líquidos del informe de BP, donde se ve que 2018 marcó un máximo con 231.000 b/d y en 2019, descendió ligeramente hasta 223.000 b/d, sin tomar en consideración 2020, por ser un año atípico. 

Ahora podemos ver el gráfico, desglosando el consumo por los diferentes productos, hasta mediados de 2020.



Basta mirarlo por encima para comprobar que no hay ninguna disminución de la demanda total de productos petrolíferos. Incluso se puede ver el descenso de 2020 del jet fuel, por la suspensión de casi todos los vuelos. A pesar de ello, no se aprecia ninguna disminución. 

Lo que si se ve, es como el consumo de gasolina, disminuye desde 2008-2009, de forma constante, mientras la partida de destilados (diésel) y otro líquidos , aumenta con mucha claridad.

En fin, alguna vez se darán cuenta que la transición energética no es cambiar gasolina por electricidad, si seguimos dependiendo del resto de los productos de la destilación del petróleo. Lo mismo ocurre cuando plantean, que pasa si construimos más centrales nucleares o mas energías renovables como la eólica o la fotovoltaica (que recordemos, solo producen electricidad). 

Creo que el ejemplo de Noruega es perfecto para ver lo poco que hemos avanzado en la sustitución general de los barriles de petróleo. Y en este caso, ya casi hemos llegado al 100%, algo que nunca podremos conseguir en países tercermundistas. 


Saludos.


----------



## Covid Bryant (17 Mar 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Si esas gráficas son ciertas, "se va a habé un follón"...



claro que son ciertas, tanto como las del cambio mierdatico, el nivel del mar ya llega a albacete y ya no nieva por debajo de 3000 metros...


----------



## Pinchazo (17 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Basta mirarlo por encima para comprobar que no hay ninguna disminución de la demanda total de productos petrolíferos. Incluso se puede ver el descenso de 2020 del jet fuel, por la suspensión de casi todos los vuelos. A pesar de ello, no se aprecia ninguna disminución.



En serio... ¿No te das cuenta que esa posición es absurda?

O sea que los coches se electrifican... pero el petróleo no desaparece.
¿En serio me está argumentando eso?

Otra cosa es que el éxito noruego está en el cambio DE LA DEMANDA. Hace apenas unos pocos años, casi todo lo que se vendía era fósil y ahora casi todo lo que se demanda son eléctricos, mostrando como tanta crítica al eléctrico está pillada con pinzas.

Pero eso no significa que el parque noruego haya cambiado tan rápido. Son ventas de nuevos vehículos, no las cifras de los vehículos de circulación noruegos, que obviamente esperarán a que sus vehículos envejezcan para sustituirlos, salvo que realmente se vean empujados por temas de costes y demás.

A todo eso hay que sumar los consumos de petróleo de otras partidas.

Si no ha bajado el total, tiene que ser que Noruega, por el tema que sea, ha incrementado el consumo por otro lado, que no tiene nada que ver con los vehículos que hablamos.

Pero es un gran ejemplo del cambio de mentalidad de la gente. Respecto a los vehículos en sí, dado que la media de vida suelen ser una década si no estoy equivocado, pues ese es el tiempo para que el vehículo eléctrico (básicamente individual) se vuelva mayoritario.
No cuando la población compra >80% eléctricos, sino cuando por vejez, el 80% de los fósiles han sido retirados. Tenemos que esperar a que los coches lleguen a su fin de vida.


----------



## FranMen (17 Mar 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> ¿Y donde estan los proyectos? ¿Cuando estarán construidos? ¿Que harán los canarios con la energia? ¿Como traeran turistas hasta las islas? ¿Como traeran comida para 2 millones de personas?
> El problema en Canarias lo tienen ya, esas supuestas instalaciones geotermicas no tienen ni fecha prevista. Hace años que Canarias tendría que haberse fijado en el modelo Islandes, pero llegan tarde.



No todas las islas están igual, Tenerife y Gesn Cañaría si están superpobladas pero Lanzarote y el Hierro no tanto. En Lanzarote los volcanes son muy recientes y la geotérmica sí es fácil de aplicar para su pequeña población


----------



## ajmens (17 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> No todas las islas están igual, Tenerife y Gesn Cañaría si están superpobladas pero Lanzarote y el Hierro no tanto. En Lanzarote los volcanes son muy recientes y la geotérmica sí es fácil de aplicar para su pequeña población



Si esta claro, las baleares tienen problemas similares, pero al menos tienen conexión con la red peninsular electrica a traves de un cable submarino.

La única solución a las Canarias es que se desarrollen nuevos sistemas de navegación a vela o que empleen la fuerza eólica (ver efecto magnus) en un futuro para llevarles turistas/mercancias (no lo digo en coña).









Efecto Magnus - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## grom (17 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> ¿Por qué? Decir que se ha llegado al pico usando el bache del covid, cuando sabemos que la demanda se estranguló está pilladísimo por los pelos.
> Además, como se mezclan factores, no es tanto si deja de incrementarse como su origen. Quiero decir, si las razones del no crecimiento no son principalmente agotamiento de pozos, la curva puede hacer "cosas raras" como estancarse muchos años, subir rápido, bajar rápido y volver a recuperarse, etc. etc.
> 
> 
> ...



No.
Usted asume que todo lo que esta pasando son eventos independientes y a su vez independientes del peakoil.
Es mucho suponer.

El "covid" no provoco ningun estrangulamiento. Fueron las restricciones, algo que no se había hecho JAMÁS.
Que puta casualidad que se decida estrangular la economia justo ahora. 
Pero seguramente sea casualidad. Seguramente.

"Que se confirme que lo que fallan son los pozos"
Otra vez, no.

En el pozo puede haber todos los barriles que tu quieras. Si la extraccion no es energeticamente rentable, el petroleo no puede ser extraido como fuente de energia.

Vais a tener que sudar tinta para explicar el declive de produccion con "otras causas"


----------



## antorob (17 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> En serio... ¿No te das cuenta que esa posición es absurda?
> 
> O sea que los coches se electrifican... pero el petróleo no desaparece.
> ¿En serio me está argumentando eso?
> ...



Increíble.

Esto no es un argumento, son datos reales.

Ya sé que duele darse de bruces con la realidad, pero tendrás que discutir con los datos.

Los coches consumen el 25% del total de productos petrolíferos. Cambiando el 100% de todos los coches, solo se conseguiría reducir ese 25%.

Pero que pasa si el consumo de petróleo para otros fines, sigue en ascenso, como en el caso de Noruega. Por ejemplo, infraestructuras, mayor comercio de camiones, mayor transporte de aviones, mayor uso en la agricultura, mayor uso en la minería, mayor consumo de plásticos, etc.

¿Cómo se sustituye ese exceso de demanda de productos petrolíferos?.

Bienvenido a la realidad.

Los datos del consumo de Noruega en los últimos diez años, por BP.








Insisto, discute con los datos reales y no con argumentos absurdos como tu lo ves.

Y Noruega, estaremos de acuerdo, es lo mejor que se puede presentar como transición renovable.

Saludos.


----------



## Rigreor (17 Mar 2022)

Buen hilo, gracias al OP y a Pinchazo por dar la contra argumentando. Y al resto de los que aportáis sin entrar a reproches personales que poco aportan al debate.


----------



## Pinchazo (17 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> No.
> Usted asume que todo lo que esta pasando son eventos independientes y a su vez independientes del peakoil.
> Es mucho suponer.



Ustedes lo achacan todo al peakoil. Para el martillo, todo son clavos, así que no espero que crea otra cosa. 



> Vais a tener que sudar tinta para explicar el declive de produccion con "otras causas"



Está suponiendo que yo me comporto como ustedes. Es decir, que amoldaré los hechos a mis predicciones.

Se equivoca. Si el peak oil fuera ahora y no cuando lo ha predicho la IEA y otras agencias, pues vale... Se que eso equivale a un bache energético. Ya lo expliqué hace mucho tiempo. La sustitución energética seguiría ocurriendo, peto llegaría tarde y eso significaría un periodo de caída antes de remontar.

Sin embargo que quiere que le diga. Mi experiencia me dice que ustedes viven en el histerismo permanente y que su capacidad predictiva ha sido un desastre. Ergo, si apuesto por qué va a pasar, sigo pensando que la IAE van a acertar más que ustedes.


----------



## Pinchazo (18 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Increíble.
> 
> Esto no es un argumento, son datos reales.
> 
> ...



Se está olvidando totalmente del argumento. El ejemplo noruego no era para analizar su consumo específico de combustible, sino para demostrar la potencial velocidad de adopción del vehículo eléctrico. 

Que Noruega haya incrementado otras partidas no nos dice nada del argumento. Cada sector a electrificar tiene sus cambios y tiempos.

Lo que hace es diluir el éxito mezclándolo con otros sectores que, vete tú a saber porque, han crecido.






> Y Noruega, estaremos de acuerdo, es lo mejor que se puede presentar como transición renovable.
> 
> Saludos.



No.
Se referencia a Noruega como ejemplo de curva de adopción del coche eléctrico. Es diferente.


----------



## ciberobrero (18 Mar 2022)

Pocholovsky dijo:


> Tengo un colega experto en estos temas, y me comentaba ya hace algunos años que se ha reproducido en laboratorio el experimento en el que pillas carbono, hidrogeno, y a altas temperaturas y presiones, mas algo que tambien hay en grandes cantidades bajo el subsuelo, y milagrosamente aparece petroleo. Lo hace a cierta velocidad y va rellenando los yacimientos. El problema no es la cantidad, sino el ritmo de extraccion. Pero en la practica es como si fuera infinito.




En la *teoría* es como si fuera infinito

En la práctica se puede acabar mañana en lo que viene a ser una gasolinera que tú o yo podmaos usar


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Mar 2022)

Pocholovsky dijo:


> Tengo un colega experto en estos temas, y me comentaba ya hace algunos años que se ha reproducido en laboratorio el experimento en el que pillas carbono, hidrogeno, y a altas temperaturas y presiones, mas y milagrosamente aparece petroleo.



¿Y qué es ese misterioso "algo"?


----------



## DejarDeRemar.com (18 Mar 2022)

Ok.
Cerremos las nucleares.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (18 Mar 2022)

El culto al Peak Oil es una secta peligrosa eugenesica.


----------



## n_flamel (18 Mar 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> El petróleo es infinito (abiotico) FIN del hilo



¿Qué coño acabo de leer?

Ni siquiera entiendes el significado de infinito, lo confundes con inagotable, como para fiarse de lo demás que tecleas.


----------



## n_flamel (18 Mar 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> El culto al Peak Oil es una secta peligrosa eugenesica.



pues quita el culto y quédate con el peak oil a pelo. 

Yo en este hilo la única secta que veo es la de los negacionistas (del peak oil) magufos.


----------



## midelburgo (18 Mar 2022)

Usa el buscador hemos tenido este debate docenas de veces.
Estamos los que pensamos que la humanidad se va a reducir a 500 minolles por las malas o por las peores. Los del pensamiento magico de ya inventaran algo (no para solucionar el problema sino para cronificarlo, claro). Y los del petroleo abiotico. Nadie convence a nadie de algo diferente. Y eso que las ostias estan llegando ya.


----------



## forestal92 (18 Mar 2022)

El problema en gran medida es que se han puesto cada vez más trabas burocráticas, leyes ambientales, impuestos y no se ha invertido en prospecciones. Sacar petróleo es una operación a años vista.


----------



## ashe (18 Mar 2022)

Una cosa es el peak oil, otra cosa es el aumento del coste de extracción de esta, y en parte por esto segundo es por lo que dicen que hay peak oil encareciendo el precio de este para que por ej el fraking sea viable economicamente, por cierto en término medioambientales una aberración

Pero vamos que tampoco hace falta ser un lince para ver que el consumo antes del virus chino es insostenible y mas ahora con los mafiosos chinos y los de la india subiendose al carro del consumo de esta



ajmens dijo:


> ¿Y donde estan los proyectos? ¿Cuando estarán construidos? ¿Que harán los canarios con la energia? ¿Como traeran turistas hasta las islas? ¿Como traeran comida para 2 millones de personas?
> El problema en Canarias lo tienen ya, esas supuestas instalaciones geotermicas no tienen ni fecha prevista. Hace años que Canarias tendría que haberse fijado en el modelo Islandes, pero llegan tarde.



El problema de eso es que islandia no es lo mismo que canarias


----------



## zahoriblanco (18 Mar 2022)

Bueno, no puedo aportar mucho a tan interesante información, me he leído el hilo y me he desvelado pensando en que se acaba el petróleo y va a ser un cambio dramático en el modo de vida. Si alguien puede poner unos cuantos hilos buenos de que hacer y como sobrevivir se lo agradezco, yo voy a bajarme un pdf de cómo criar gallinas y luego lo comparto. 
Por cierto, el bitcoin consume un huevo de energía, me imagino que se va a ir también a la mierda. Por lo menos Liberata algo de energía para cosas más basicas


----------



## Black War Greymon (18 Mar 2022)

Es este el hilo de los que creen que el núcleo de la tierra está lleno de petróleo y es infinito???


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es curiosamente otra gráfica que cambia su trayectoria a partir de 1971 que es cuando empieza un cambio en el sistema monetario (que implica cambios en el sistema de formación de precio), el petróleo cobra una relevancia estratégica cuando el dólar se convierte en necesario para poderlo adquirir, comienzan guerras en las zonas petrolíferas... Los factores que comentaba que impide ser hasta que punto lo escasez es por agotamiento ya que hay muchos factores implicados.
> 
> Seguro que conoces está página, por si no fuera así:
> 
> ...



Hola Spielzeug.

La crisis que se está desarrollando no solo incluye el peak oil (o el peak everything), sino que tiene una peligrosa combinación con el agotamiento del modelo fiduciario. El abuso de la impresora nos ha conducido al exceso de consumo, que de otra forma no hubiera sido posible. Todo esto ya lo hemos tratado ampliamente en el hilo de Muttley (o en mi blog) y quería desligar (*ya sé que no es posible*) las explicaciones de los problemas energéticos, de los problemas financieros.

Como coincidimos en este último aspecto, prefiero no debatir con alguien que mantiene posiciones parecidas a las mías. Por eso, perdona si no te respondo como mereces.

No había visto la página. Muchas gracias.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Es la segunda vez que lo digo. No tengo intención de repetirlo.
> 
> FUNCIÓN EXPONENCIAL. No es una teoría. No comienza ahora. De hecho, corresponde perfectamente a su contraria, la reducción de coste.
> ¿Qué os pasó con las lecciones sobre el crecimiento y la función exponencial? ¿Sólo valen para el petróleo?
> ...



Me he leído atentamente toda su exposición.

Las renovables no han reducido el crecimiento del consumo de petróleo en los últimos veinte años. Y tampoco en los últimos cinco años.

El crecimiento de las renovables si es muy intenso y más en el futuro. Pero al contrario de lo que piensa, la densidad energética es una rémora insalvable, al menos de momento. No estamos cambiando el modelo energético y no es por la velocidad.

El coche eléctrico es interesante como recambio en la ciudad, donde un coche pequeño es más que suficiente. Pero los grandes planes de cambiar el 100% de la energía a renovables, son imposibles. Todos los modelos se implementan sobre el papel, que lo aguanta todo, pero luego no dicen como se van a extraer semejante cantidad de materias primas, ni si existen suficientes reservas, ni como se va a crear la infraestructura mundial, ni que hacer con la sustitución de maquinaria pesada, ni recambios en los plásticos.

Por otro lado, las posiciones renovables tienden a menospreciar la rápida reducción en la producción de petróleo. Vale cualquier estudio porque como todas las predicciones del peak oil han fallado antes, cualquier estimación sobre producción futura que incluya el peak oil o un rápido descenso, queda desautorizada.

Es la política del avestruz, cuando el peak oil ya ha llegado. En 2019, la producción comenzó a caer, cuando todavía no había empezado la pandemia, ni había restricciones al a producción. Incluso el shale oil, dió muestras de debilidad por agotamiento de los puntos dulces y empezó a caer.

La evidencia que muestra la despreciable tasa de reposición de las reservas, es un detalle que parece quieren minusvalorar, los seguidores del crecimiento perpetuo. La jerarquía de los combustibles fósiles en la generación de energía primaria es una losa difícil de superar. Ese permanente más de 80% de generación y el raquítico 4% de la eólica y fotovoltaica después de veinte años de inversiones, es una montaña complicada de superar.

Espero que las renovables lleguen al menos hasta el 20% en los próximos años, porque la dependencia del petróleo nos matará en cuanto empiece a escasear de verdad. Los nulos descubrimientos de los últimos años, componen un paisaje desolador para la especie humana. Es necesario tener fe, pero también necesitamos una dosis de realidad.

Saludos.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (18 Mar 2022)

Cuando se enteren los peikos de que España tiene reservas de petróleo gas .tierras raras y minerales varios les pilla el corona


----------



## Pinchazo (18 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Me he leído atentamente toda su exposición.



Y lo único que ha hecho es responder con lo mismo que escribió originalmente y que ya he respondido.

No tiene sentido repetirse.

Hasta aquí hemos llegado.


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Mar 2022)

Una cosa, y si simplemente nos volvemos mas efectivos a la hora de utilizar el petroleo? No es esto realmente multiplicar el existente?

Si tenemos petroleo para 30 años y encontramos la manera, motores de bajo consumo, energias alternativas, transportes eficientes, de alargar su vida es como si pasasemos a tener reservas de 60 años.

El peak parece mas algo que le esta ocurriendo a occidente que algo que este ocurriendo en China.

Creo que el escenario puede ser otro. Una vez alcanzado un pico de extraccion simplemente no podemos sacar mucho mas, no porque no haya sino porque tecnicamente y energeticamente no compensa sacar 200 millones de barriles diarios, hablariamos de pico extractivo no de pico mas caida lo que si aumenta es brutalmente la demanda de los 100 millones y mira por donde se estan subiendo al carro los Chinos.

A quien le retiramos su trozo? Pues a los consumidores ociosos de Europa que ya poco o nada tienen que aportar, repartienndo el liquido negro entre las potencias de siempre y dejandonos con nuestra particular caida a los infiernos.

Sera el cambio traumatico? Mucho, pero mira cualquier megaciudad china y dime si se a algo el peak, es mas sus perspectivas de crecimiento automovilistico de motores a gasolina va en aumento mientras que en Europa cogemos el tema con papel de fumar y hablamos de cambio climatico y de peak, que curioso no? Puede haber intereses para que esto sea asi? Puede haber intereses en que en Europa se predique el peak y se asuma por el bien comun mientras se produce la fuga de liquido de una region a otra?

Seamos serios, el cambio por el clima lo hacemos 4 gatos en Europa, el resto del mundo se la suda, nosotros empeoramos nuestras condiciones de vida para salvar de no se que a un planeta donde 7500 millones viven su particular fiesta mientras nosotros pagamos por contaminar y por la gasolina, es de chiste.


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2022)

Lamento que tan pronto se tire la toalla, cuando necesitamos un debate a fondo.

*Por ejemplo, como una cosa son los grandes discursos abandonando los combustibles fósiles y luego , la vuelta a la realidad cuando se comprueba que se siguen utilizando masivamente como demuestra el aumento del uso del carbón.

Mirar la gráfica del artículo. Vuelven a ser datos reales, Crecimiento del uso del carbón 18%, frente a descenso de la energía generada por el viento, en 2021. *

Unión Europea. Estos son mis principios y si no le gustan tengo otros.

*Unión Europea. Estos son mis principios y si no le gustan tengo otros.*


febrero 20, 2022
La hipocresía de la clase política llega a extremos que justifican la famosa frase de Groucho Marx.
Europa ha emprendido una cruzada a favor de la descarbonización rápida de la economía, sobre todo basándose en la transición renovable y en la potenciación de generación de energía por medios renovables, eliminando los combustibles fósiles a la mayor brevedad.


En una entrevista de Octubre de 2021, Von Der Leyen resume las pretensiones europeas.
Von der Leyen anima al mundo a seguir la senda de la UE contra el cambio climático
"...Los proyectos legislativos destinados a lograr una reducción drástica de las emisiones de CO2 encarecerán la energía, el transporte y ciertos bienes de uso común, como los coches. ¿Se ha planteado que pueda surgir una protesta similar a la de los «chalecos amarillos»? No todo el mundo puede permitirse instalar paneles fotovoltaicos en su casa y tener un coche eléctrico en el garaje. ¿Temen que el riesgo de explosión social pueda ser mayor tras esta crisis sanitaria, que ha aumentado el número de personas en riesgo de pobreza en España y en el resto de Europa?
R: La finalidad del Pacto Verde Europeo es que los ciudadanos, las empresas y toda nuestra comunidad sigamos haciendo lo que nos gusta, que es lo que ha supuesto el éxito de nuestras empresas en los mercados mundiales. Pero ya no podemos hacerlo a expensas de nuestro planeta y de las generaciones futuras. No hay que olvidar por qué tenemos que actuar ahora: simplemente porque no podemos permitirnos los costes cada vez mayores del cambio climático. Cada vez son más frecuentes los fenómenos meteorológicos extremos en todo el mundo. Los más afectados son siempre los ciudadanos más pobres, que no pueden permitirse cambiar de residencia o reconstruir sus casas. El Pacto Verde Europeo se creó para detener el calentamiento global y desarrollar una nueva estrategia de crecimiento, orientada hacia una nueva economía circular y descarbonizada, que permita combinar creación de puestos de trabajo y oportunidades para todos, al tiempo que reduce las emisiones y preserva la naturaleza. Y todo esto hemos de hacerlo de manera justa y socialmente equitativa. Esta es la razón por la que pondremos en marcha, en primer lugar, nuestro Fondo Social para el Clima, dotado con 72.000 millones de euros: un Fondo que apoyará a las personas de rentas más bajas y las inversiones en tecnologías limpias, para reducir las facturas de los hogares vulnerables y de las pequeñas empresas, y ayudará a los ciudadanos a financiar sistemas de calefacción o refrigeración sin emisiones, a instalar paneles solares en sus casas o a comprar un coche más limpio, por ejemplo. Y no hay que olvidar que el Pacto Verde Europeo creará también riqueza y oportunidades para España. Estamos invirtiendo miles de millones en la creatividad y la capacidad de innovación de las empresas, lo que puede generar un millón de empleos verdes en la UE de aquí a 2030 y 2 millones para 2050."...

Es decir, entre otras perlas, cuando se pregunta a la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, sobre la carga que recaerá sobre los pobres ciudadanos europeos, justifica el esfuerzo por la necesidad de salvar el planeta.

También Lagarde ha introducido en la política monetaria del BCE, los criterios aplicados a la lucha contra el cambio climático (incluso otro ex-presidente del BCE, dice que el cambio climático y la protección del medioambiente, deben estar en el centro de toda institución) .
» ¿Por qué habla el Banco Central Europeo de cambio climático? - Esglobal - Política, economía e ideas sobre el mundo en español


Pero cuando las cosas se ponen duras, las energías renovables (solar y eólica) manifiestan sus eternos problemas de intermitencia y como consecuencia de ello, hemos de utilizar como respaldo el caro gas natural, Europa se "olvida" de sus principios y declara que el gas y la energía nuclear se pueden considerar verdes.
Comisión Europea propone que el gas y las plantas nucleares sean consideradas energías verdes
"La Comisión Europea (CE) presentó este 2 de febrero su propuesta final para que la energía nuclear y el gas, en algunas plantas, sean declaradas como inversiones “verdes”. Se trata de un plan que ha dividido a países e inversores y que algunos legisladores de la Unión Europea (UE) intentarán bloquear."

Pronto cambiamos de principios, ante el menor problema. Si no hay respaldo y las energías renovables no son suficientes, ¿no deberíamos pasar frio y limitar la actividad económica, con tal de salvar al planeta?. ¿O ahora vamos a entrar en la fase de negociación con el cambio climático, para que nos ceda un poco de tiempo y nos deje utilizar el gas?.



Pero lo peor viene cuando conocemos la cifras del año 2021, correspondientes a la generación de energía, según la fuente.
El informe de Rystad es demoledor.
Con tanta declaración política y cierre de centrales térmicas de carbón, uno estaba esperando un auténtico desplome de la parte correspondiente al carbón, en la generación eléctrica.
Veamos los datos (aunque por la fecha, sean provisionales).
Don’t call it a comeback: Coal power increased in Europe in 2021 on gas supply concerns and limited alternatives
"Luego de varios años de descarbonización estratégica del mercado eléctrico europeo, las cifras preliminares sugieren que la electricidad generada con carbón aumentó en la región el año pasado por primera vez en casi una década, aumentando un 18% de 470 teravatios-hora (TWh) en 2020 a 579 TWh, muestra la investigación de Rystad Energy. La generación de energía a gas, hidráulica y eólica disminuyó el año pasado, lo que aumentó la presión sobre otras fuentes de energía, incluido el carbón, para cerrar la brecha.
La generación de electricidad a carbón ha estado disminuyendo constantemente en Europa desde 2012, pero las preocupaciones sobre la asequibilidad en torno al gas y las preocupaciones sobre la disponibilidad que afectan la generación nuclear, eólica e hidroeléctrica podrían mantener el impulso del carbón en 2022 y más allá. Si, por ejemplo, persisten los altos precios del gas o se materializa un conflicto militar entre Rusia y Ucrania, la generación de carbón podría aumentar un 11% adicional este año a 641 TWh, un regreso a los niveles de 2018, para garantizar que las luces permanezcan encendidas en todo el continente.
El resurgimiento del carbón el año pasado fue provocado por otros componentes de la combinación energética continental que enfrentan nuevos desafíos, incluidos los precios récord del gas y las tensiones entre Rusia y Ucrania, lo que generó dudas sobre la seguridad a largo plazo de las importaciones de gas a través de gasoductos operados por Rusia."

El gráfico es matador.
De repente el viento se ha debido parar y el carbón (no solo el gas) se ha vuelto verde.
Estas cifras dejan en ridículo, las grandilocuentes declaraciones de los políticos europeos, cuando hablan de la necesidad de una Europa "totalmente verde" para salvar el planeta. No solo acuden en avión a reuniones que podían mantener a través de las redes, sino que los hechos desmienten sus pomposas palabras del avance en la descarbonización europea.





Después de esta presentación, poco se puede decir.
Y los problemas de sequías y falta de generación nuclear en Francia, anticipan otro año negro en 2022, como se puede ver en el recuadro gris.
Los políticos elaboran planes que solo sirven al poder del dinero, enmascarándolos con consignas encaminadas a convencer de su bondad, a la población creyente. Nos hemos convertido en ovejas, que aceptan sin rechistar , todo lo que provenga del gobierno o Comisión, de turno.
Ahora toca la moda renovable, vestida de necesidad para "salvar el planeta". Para conseguir ese objetivo, certificado por miles de científicos, existe un plan de energía renovables de cientos de miles de millones de euros, que no sabemos si va a servir para algo más que enriquecer a los lobbies afectados.
Si, antes fue el lobby petrolero, luego el tecnológico, más tarde y ya en presente, el renovable y con la pandemia, el farmacéutico. Siempre hay que financiar planes faraónicos, por el bien del progreso y el bienestar común.
No queda mas que despedirse con otra acertada frase de Groucho Marx.
"La política es el arte de buscar problemas, encontrarlos, hacer un diagnóstico falso y aplicar después los remedios equivocados"


Saludos.


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Mar 2022)

Te has fijado que todo es Europa? Y los chinos tiene algun plan?, o los indios o el sudeste asiatico?


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Te has fijado que todo es Europa? Y los chinos tiene algun plan?, o los indios o el sudeste asiatico?



Lo de mejorar la eficiencia y gastar menos, lucha con la paradoja de Jevons. Y todavía no hemos conseguido vencer. Pongo un ejemplo simple.

En mi pueblo hay una gasolinera y dos vecinos. Cuando uno de ellos decide ahorrar y gasta menos gasolina, el otro aprovecha la ocasión y se lleva todo lo que el primero deja de comprar. Si existen 5.000 millones de personas en el mundo con un consumo energético muy deficiente, es complicado explicarles, que nosotros vamos a reducir el consumo, pero ellos también.

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Hola Spielzeug.
> 
> La crisis que se está desarrollando no solo incluye el peak oil (o el peak everything), sino que tiene una peligrosa combinación con el agotamiento del modelo fiduciario. El abuso de la impresora nos ha conducido al exceso de consumo, que de otra forma no hubiera sido posible. Todo esto ya lo hemos tratado ampliamente en el hilo de Muttley (o en mi blog) y quería desligar (*ya sé que no es posible*) las explicaciones de los problemas energéticos, de los problemas financieros.
> 
> ...



Agotamiento o peak de nickel que hace que no se pueda descubrir el precio?









Nickel Can’t Find a Price


Also energy financing, Russia’s interest payment, Robinhood stock lending and insider YOLOing.




www.bloomberg.com





La producción no ha disminuido:







Los inventarios en cambio se han agotado y dificultan el cumplimiento de los contratos de futuros.

Hay un grave problema a la hora de descubrir el precio de las materias primas ya que no refleja ni envía señales correctas sobre la escasez de los recursos. Este hecho distorsiona el resto de variables económicas ya que se realizan sobre señales que envía un precio que no refleja la escasez o abundante de los recursos en la realidad. 

Por lo demás de acuerdo, el sistema monetario y la supresión del tipo de interés artificialmente permite inversiones que de otra forma no serían rentables. Esto genera una sobreexplotación de recursos en proyectos artificialmente rentable mientras no suban los tipos de interés a su nivel natural. El nivel natural sería el que surgiera de la demanda de inversión y la oferta de ahorro real dispuesto a prestarlo, no el que dicten las autoridades monetarias.

Creo que estamos de acuerdo en todo, lo único que digo es que el sistema monetario actual impide saber si la escasez es por agotamiento de recursos o por la distorsión causada por la distorsión en el sistema de precio, los tipos de interés artificiales o la guerra que hay para sustituir al dólar.

No tengo más que decir sin empezar a repetirme.

Saludos!


----------



## poppom (18 Mar 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Si tenemos petroleo para 30 años y encontramos la manera, motores de bajo consumo, energias alternativas, transportes eficientes, de alargar su vida es como si pasasemos a tener reservas de 60 años.



Paradoja de Jevons.
Lo que vamos a ver en primer lugar son falsas medidas de eficiencia, que se traducirán en bajadas de impuestos (en España quizás no pero en otras partes de europa ya se ve). Esta bajada del precio llevará a un mayor consumo porque está más barata. La gente olvida rápido las escaseces.
Después llegará una verdadera ruptura cuando no se pueda seguir subvencionando el combustible y entonces llegarán las medidas de ahorro y/o racionamiento.

Nos veremos obligados a vivir con menos petróleo. Eso supone decrecer. Si lo podemos estirar para 30 o 60 años marcará lo pronunciado de nuestro colapso. Pero esto nunca ha ocurrido en la historia. El imperio romano estuvo décadas destruyendo su moneda y colapsando, sin embargo, su crecimiento fue lento. 
Este es el nuestro. Me parece lógico pensar que ese pico tendrá una caída igual de rápida que el ascenso y no será algo bonito de vivir.


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Agotamiento o peak de nickel que hace que no se pueda descubrir el precio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entiendo tu punto de vista.

Si dejaran de manipular los precios, subirían hasta el punto de saber si al agotamiento es geológico o ficticio. También la demanda se retraería por destrucción debido a los elevados precios y seguiríamos sin saber si existe un agotamiento real.

Es complicado, desde luego.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Paradoja de Jevons.
> Lo que vamos a ver en primer lugar son falsas medidas de eficiencia, que se traducirán en bajadas de impuestos (en España quizás no pero en otras partes de europa ya se ve). Esta bajada del precio llevará a un mayor consumo porque está más barata. La gente olvida rápido las escaseces.
> Después llegará una verdadera ruptura cuando no se pueda seguir subvencionando el combustible y entonces llegarán las medidas de ahorro y/o racionamiento.
> 
> ...



Te he adelantado por unos segundos.

Coincido totalmente, pero hay que reconocer que es difícil de aceptar.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Y lo único que ha hecho es responder con lo mismo que escribió originalmente y que ya he respondido.
> 
> No tiene sentido repetirse.
> 
> Hasta aquí hemos llegado.



Al comentario sobre el mayor uso del carbón en Europa en 2021, añado este.

Un repaso a los minerales-metales del coche eléctrico.

*Un repaso a los minerales-metales del coche eléctrico.*


enero 15, 2022
La pregunta que ya mucho se hacen es si la escasez de materiales críticos puede impedir la transición energética. Por lo tanto, primero empezaré con una introducción de este artículo explicando los problemas básicos y luego seguiré con una descripción de la situación en cada metal-mineral crítico.
¿Pueden los minerales críticos impedir la transición energética? (I)


"...La transición energética2 permitiría corregir parcialmente esta situación en la medida en que eliminaría el consumo de combustibles fósiles y contribuiría crucialmente a la descarbonización de la economía, necesaria para mitigar la amenaza del cambio climático. Sin embargo, no supone en sí misma una solución para el problema de los ciclos materiales ya que, como ahora veremos, el despliegue de las tecnologías renovables necesarias requiere un aumento considerable en el consumo de otros materiales no renovables (principalmente metales y otros minerales). Por ello, la cuestión de los materiales críticos aparece con una frecuencia cada vez mayor tanto en debates acerca de la transición como en foros más preocupados por el desarrollo futuro de los equilibrios de poder internacionales. En cierto modo, la pregunta que surge una y otra vez es si estos nuevos materiales no vendrán a sustituir al petróleo como elemento clave para el acceso a la energía y el dominio comercial y geopolítico; y también si las renovables no tendrán también su unobtanio, y si no tendremos que arrasar Pandora para desarrollarlas.
*MATERIALES ESCASOS PERO IMPRESCINDIBLES*
Para empezar, hay que tener en cuenta que, como apuntan algunos expertos, las analogías entre los minerales y los hidrocarburos como materia prima son más complejas de lo que pueden parecer a primera vista. Por ejemplo, a diferencia de lo que sucede con los combustibles fósiles, no es fácil entender la criticidad de un material en base simplemente al volumen del mismo que se consume: así, en la actualidad el consumo de muchas economías desarrolladas está dominado por los materiales de construcción (arena, grava, piedra, etc.) que, aunque son también finitos, son tan abundantes y están tan repartidos por todo el planeta que, en general, no parece verosímil que puedan llegar a plantear un problema de suministro en un futuro previsible.
Del mismo modo, la extracción de metales a nivel global está dominada por el hierro y el aluminio, que son también relativamente frecuentes y abundantes y que, al menos por el momento, tampoco plantean problemas de suministro. Sin embargo, existen otros materiales cuyo consumo es pequeño en términos de volumen o cuota de mercado, pero que resultan imprescindibles para el funcionamiento de nuestras economías postindustriales, y cuya importancia es por tanto mucho mayor de lo que permitiría suponer la fracción modesta o incluso insignificante que suponen en la cantidad bruta de materiales que consume una sociedad.
Un ejemplo sencillo de esto es la miríada de materiales infrecuentes que se pueden encontrar en la electrónica de consumo: el _smartphone_ o portátil en el que puedes estar leyendo este artículo probablemente contiene indio, estaño y tierras raras en su pantalla; litio, cobalto y grafito en su batería, quizá bromo o magnesio en la carcasa plástica y todo tipo de elementos en sus circuitos integrados: metales preciosos y semipreciosos como oro, plata o cobre para las conexiones, tántalo, galio, arsénico, fósforo o antimonio en los circuitos integrados y sus componentes semiconductores, y tungsteno o tierras raras como el dysprosio, prometio, neodimio, etc. para el altavoz y las unidades de vibración. De hecho, este ejemplo es particularmente relevante porque el uso de materiales críticos suele estar asociado al desarrollo tecnológico, ya que los productos más avanzados suelen hacer un uso mucho más intensivo de ellos. Y eso incluye la electrónica de consumo, pero también otras tecnologías fundamentales para la transición como paneles solares, vehículos eléctricos y aerogeneradores... sigue"

LITIO 


La primera noticia que podemos ver en todos los teletipos a comienzos de 2022 es la increíble subida delos precios del Litio. Como todo el mundo sabe, el litio se utiliza como elemento básico de las baterías de un coche (o camión) eléctrico. 
La demanda de coches eléctricos se dispara y multiplica por seis el precio del litio | CapitalMadrid
"La demanda de carbonato de litio se ha disparado por el fuerte crecimiento de la fabricación de vehículos eléctricos en Estados Unidos, Europa y China. En los últimos doce meses, este metal ha multiplicado por seis su valor. La cuestión es que una batería de 50 kWh necesita nada menos que ocho kilogramos de litio, como indica motorpasión.com, que alerta sobre el consumo de dos millones de litros de agua por cada tonelada de litio que se extrae."
El gráfico no deja dudas.


Los precios se han multiplicado casi por diez, en el último año.

Este tipo de gráficos, con subidas vertiginosas por parte de alguna materia prima crítica, se están empezando a repetir demasiado.
Lo malo es que solo existen 13 millones de coches eléctricos circulando en el mundo y el litio por las nubes. Teniendo en cuenta que el parqué mundial son 1.200 millones de vehículos, podemos entender el tipo de dificultades que presionan la demanda de litio. 

GRAFITO. 
El grafito es el otro componente básico que junto el litio forman el ánodo y cátodo de las baterías.
El grafito, imprescindible para fabricar baterías de coches eléctricos, empieza a escasear en China y las previsiones son preocupantes
Mientras buscan por todo el mundo los recursos de litio, níquel y cobalto necesarios para mantener a China en la cima mundial de los vehículos eléctricos, los fabricantes chinos de baterías y automóviles empiezan a preocuparse seriamente por el suministro de otro mineral que tienen más cerca de casa: el grafito.
Este mineral se utiliza sobre todo en su forma sintética para el extremo negativo que tiene cada batería de iones de litio, conocido como ánodo. En la actualidad, alrededor del 70% de todo el grafito a nivel mundial procede de China, y hay pocas alternativas viables aún para las baterías.
Según los cálculos de la consultora Benchmark Mineral Intelligence (BMI) ya en 2022 habrá un déficit de aproximadamente 20.000 toneladas de grafito: cantidad suficiente para fabricar baterías capaces de alimentar aproximadamente unos 250.000 vehículos eléctricos.
Así, tal y como recoge Reuters, los principales fabricantes de baterías para vehículos eléctricos a nivel mundial, como Contemporary Amperex Technology Co Ltd (CATL), estarían empezando a estar verdaderamente preocupados por asegurar el suministro de materiales clave para ellos como el grafito, y poder cumplir con el ritmo de pedidos que tienen y que no deja de aumentar.

Un informe de Seeking Alpha, complementa la visión de la industria del grafito, con interesantes gráficos complementarios.
Graphite Miners News For The Month Of December 2021 



COBRE.

Otro de los materiales básicos, en este caso para toda la transición energética es el cobre.
Existen múltiples informes sobre la demanda oferta prevista para los próximos años, pero quería traer el último de Rystad Energy, donde es evidente la futura incapacidad de la industria minera para atender las necesidades de la demanda.
Copper supply deficit of 6 million tons by 2030 threatens renewables, EVs, as investment lags demand 
La demanda mundial de cobre, un componente esencial en la fabricación de vehículos eléctricos (EV) y productos electrónicos de consumo, superará la oferta en más de seis millones de toneladas para 2030, proyecta Rystad Energy. Un déficit de esta magnitud tendría ramificaciones de gran alcance para la transición energética, ya que actualmente no existe un sustituto para el cobre en las aplicaciones eléctricas. Se requiere una inversión significativa en la minería del cobre para evitar el déficit.
Se proyecta que la demanda de cobre aumente un 16% para fines de la década, alcanzando los 25,5 millones de toneladas por año (tpa) para 2030, en comparación con un pronóstico de suministro que muestra una disminución del 12% en comparación con los niveles de 2021. Las estimaciones basadas en los proyectos actuales y esperados muestran que el suministro alcanzará los 19,1 millones de tpa, muy por debajo de la cantidad necesaria para satisfacer la demanda.
La inversión en la minería del cobre es riesgosa ya que las operaciones actuales están cerca de su capacidad máxima debido a la calidad del mineral y al agotamiento de las reservas, lo que ejerce una presión al alza sobre los costos de producción y las emisiones. Sin embargo, los precios del cobre actualmente son altos, lo que podría alentar a los inversionistas a aceptar un mayor nivel de riesgo.




Saludos.


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Mar 2022)

La conozco, pero por que le pasa todo a Europa? No deberia ser global?

China creciendo exponencialmente.

El sudeste asiatico exponencialmente.

Africa ni se plantea esto.

Sudamerica a su rollo.

USA no ha reducido ni un coche.


Me estais diciendo que ante una escasez de petroleo los europeos vamos a sufrir mientras el mundo sigue de fiesta? Que Europa se va asacrificar porque los americanos y chinos lleven coches? Que vamos directos a no tener movilidad y a pasarlo mal y renunciar a todo lo que tenemos siendo potencias en todo para que Bangkok siga su ritmo?

El papel lo aguanta todo, caidas de la produccion, holocaustos, lo que querais, pero uno mira el mundo y excepto los europeos y sus virus y sus encierros y sus mierdas parece que al resto como que no les afecta.

Nos vamos a inmolar en nombre del peak mientras todo sigue igual? Sinceramente no me importa, si hay peak quiero morir en la fiesta y a lo grande, y si no lo hay, no quiero continuar en la fiesta con los demas y la hijadelagranputa de la Von Leyer que se muera con mucho dolor, los dirigentes de Europa dan un asco que ni normal.

Miremos el peak y los encierros en Brasil, los veo preocupadisimos por el cambio climatico y la falta de petroleo y el virus que nos afecta a los europeos.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (18 Mar 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> No hay tal peak lo que sea, cada vez estoy más convencido de que están creando una escasez general intencionadamente, no es que los recursos, al menos la mayoría, sean infinitos y se cierren los ciclos lo mejor posiblez sino que todavía no se ha llegado a ese punto y están generando escasez via inflación, controlando la distribución y desviando recursos no se sabe dónde, hablo de cosas como el agua también, me consta que en México están haciendo esto en algunas partes.
> 
> Da igual si más adelante habrá peak oil de verdad o si las renovables son o serán una buena solución junto a ciertos cambios logísticos en la forma de vida, porque la voluntad política es la de matar a los pueblos.
> 
> Es así. Lo primero es exterminarlos primero a ellos.



Es así. Pero la mayoría se creen los cuentos que les cagan desde arriba, cual televidentes follabozales otanistas.

Simplemente ahora tienen la tecnología para su dictadura digital, y están forzando a ello de una manera bastante patética.


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> La conozco, pero por que le pasa todo a Europa? No deberia ser global?
> 
> China creciendo exponencialmente.
> 
> ...



Europa no tiene recursos y ha pretendido hacer de la necesidad (cambio climático), virtud (transición renovable).

Evidentemente los demás no necesitan de la virtud y se aprovechan del buenismo de los habitantes europeos.

Lo de los dirigentes europeos es lo contrario a buenismo. Está claro que siguen un plan... y hasta aquí puedo leer, sin entrar en teorías conspiranoicas.

Saludos.


----------



## grom (18 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Ustedes lo achacan todo al peakoil. Para el martillo, todo son clavos, así que no espero que crea otra cosa.
> 
> 
> Está suponiendo que yo me comporto como ustedes. Es decir, que amoldaré los hechos a mis predicciones.
> ...



Usted esta amoldando los hechos a sus creencias. Literalmente.

Cuando estas cayendo de un decimo piso, la postura ciega de "ves, no me pasa nada (aun)", puede ser perdonable.
Cuando ya has colisionado contra el suelo, mantener "que me haya espanzurrado contra el suelo no tiene nada que ver con lo que tu decias", es menos comprensible.

La "sustitucion energetica" ya te estan diciendo cual sera: "compra una bici"


----------



## grom (18 Mar 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> La conozco, pero por que le pasa todo a Europa? No deberia ser global?
> 
> China creciendo exponencialmente.
> 
> ...



Aparentemente en Europa tenemos en estos tiempos unos dirigentes mas hijos de puta y una poblacion mas retarded que la media mundial.

Aqui el mensaje calentologico, igual que el feminismo y demas ismos, ha calado completamente. 
Han debido descubrir un mecanismo de manipulacion masiva que funciona especialmente bien en la vieja europa.


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> Usted esta amoldando los hechos a sus creencias. Literalmente.
> 
> Cuando estas cayendo de un decimo piso, la postura ciega de "ves, no me pasa nada (aun)", puede ser perdonable.
> Cuando ya has colisionado contra el suelo, mantener "que me haya espanzurrado contra el suelo no tiene nada que ver con lo que tu decias", es menos comprensible.
> ...



Gracias grom. Tal cual.

Además noto que cuando se presentan un par de datos duros, se "enfadan" , empiezan a hablar de talibanes picoileros y se cierran en banda, como si su "verdad", fuera irrefutable. 

Estamos en una encrucijada histórica para dejar de debatir, con más o menos razones.

Estamos en el mismo barco, y cuando hablamos de futuro, todo son previsiones, las de las renovables y las del peak oil y sus consecuencias. Si no aceptamos esto, no se puede debatir.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinchazo (18 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Al comentario sobre el mayor uso del carbón en Europa en 2021, añado este.



Y ya lo respondí anteriormente en el hilo con lo de Tesla y CATL como casos ejemplo (que son los que más han publicitado, pero estoy seguro que otros fabricantes también están trabajando en ello).

Sube el precio (con perspectivas de no bajar) -> mejora la competitividad de la alternativa -> se cambia la química.

Se usa lo más conveniente para cada momento.

A nadie le pilla de sorpresa que la accesibilidad de unos materiales pueda ser mayor o menor. Unos apuestan por unas químicas y otros por otras. Unos buscan fomentar la minería y la exploración de unos elementos y otros apuestan por usar químicas diferentes incluso si ahora mismo no son las mejores.

Múltiples participantes con múltiples apuestas sobre un mercado del que desconocemos muchas variables y como se van a desarrollar. Los que acierten con las condiciones del futuro ganarán mercado y los que no, perderán cuota o quebrarán.
Nada nuevo bajo el sol. Esto ha sido siempre así para todos los mercados, no sólo la energía y no sólo ahora.

Pero nada de esto demuestra dependencia intrínseca sino coyuntural. Cosa que he mencionado antes, pero como en este hilo he pasado más de puntillas, se lo recalco de nuevo.

Tampoco hay que obsesionarse con los precios. En curvas de demanda agresivas, donde el recurso a explotar tiene crecimientos del 20, 50 o 100%, los precios son muy volátiles, porque escalar eso no es fácil, y hay años que se falla y retrasos, que hace que a veces llegue mucho recurso y otras veces falte, generando mucha volatilidad en los precios a corto plazo.

Eso no es síntoma de agotamiento, sino lo normal en caso de variaciones fuertes de la oferta y la demanda. Y los escenarios de altos crecimientos es uno de esos casos de variaciones fuertes.

Por eso hay que mirar más el tema de la exploración, la explotación e incluso la geopolítica que los precios.

Pero allí donde los fabricantes ven riesgo real (no por volatilidad cortoplacista, sino por riesgo real de falta de suministro) pues toman diversas vías para mitigar el riesgo, que van desde garantizar sus propias explotaciones, acuerdos de exclusividad de suministro, cambiar químicas, etc. etc.
Y hay quien toma la decisión correcta y el que no. Gracias a que hay múltiples participantes con diferentes apuestas, malo es que nadie apueste por la vía correcta.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (18 Mar 2022)

butricio dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna evidencia o esto es otra cuestión de fe?



Te parece que hay pocas evidencias en tu día a día?. 
Crees que la subida de carburantes, el empeño en la reducción de consumo, la imposibilidad de aumentar la oferta para cubrir la demanda, el empeño en acabar con los motores de combustión, los impuestos a los hidrocarburos, el peaje en autovías? 
Jodo macho


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Europa no tiene recursos y ha pretendido hacer de la necesidad (cambio climático), virtud (transición renovable).
> 
> Evidentemente los demás no necesitan de la virtud y se aprovechan del buenismo de los habitantes europeos.
> 
> ...



Es decir que el peak nos lo comemos nosotros y los debiles son los ganadores de este mundo. Nosotros en bicicleta pasando hambre y frio y mientras en el sudesteasiatico las calles colapsadas y con gasolina.

Si es asi merecemos desaparecer, yo desde luego si la cosa se pone mal me largo de este estercolero a seguir mi particular fiesta en cualquier pais de esos del 3º mundo quemando rueda mientras los europeos os comeis el peak, el virus y las guerras. 

Aqui hablando de peak mientras en el mundo la gente tiene y compra V8 y lleva coches cada vez mas grandes y pesados. 

De verdad os cuadra todo? A mi nada, masque peak parece un plan para acabar con Europa, donde la debilidad y la imbecilidad no es que corra es que cabalga.


----------



## grom (18 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Gracias grom. Tal cual.
> 
> Además noto que cuando se presentan un par de datos duros, se "enfadan" , empiezan a hablar de talibanes picoileros y se cierran en banda, como si su "verdad", fuera irrefutable.
> 
> ...



El problema es que este debate no esta en la sociedad. A cambio, han elegido fabricar el hombre de paja del cambio climatico.
Me gustaria saber su opinion sobre el porqué.


----------



## Tackler (18 Mar 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> El petróleo es infinito (abiotico) FIN del hilo



Te equivocas, no es más que el residuo que genera la civilización que vive debajo del suelo, dentro del centro de la tierra hueca. O eso o directamente lo dejaron los aliens creadores para que pudiéramos avanzar y reunirnos con ellos


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Y ya lo respondí anteriormente en el hilo con lo de Tesla y CATL como casos ejemplo (que son los que más han publicitado, pero estoy seguro que otros fabricantes también están trabajando en ello).
> 
> Sube el precio (con perspectivas de no bajar) -> mejora la competitividad de la alternativa -> se cambia la química.
> 
> ...



La solución de Tesla y otros, como utilizar el sodio como material abundante, no cambia la física de bajas densidades, llo que deja la solución en utilitarios de ciudad, que ya he comentado es muy aceptable.

Mi reticencia no va contra el coche eléctrico en ciudad, sino como cambiamos el resto. Y para eso todavía no nos hemos acercado.

Por eso presento el problema del peak oil, porque sin resolver los problemas del transporte pesado, el petróleo se acaba demasiado rápido.

Luego la hipocresía de los políticos no ayuda, cuando por necesidad, consideran el gas como energía verde y utilizan un 18% más de carbón en 2021 (Europa) , después de recitar la letanía de "ya hemos cerrado todo el carbón".

Saludos.


----------



## grom (18 Mar 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Es decir que el peak nos lo comemos nosotros y los debiles son los ganadores de este mundo. Nosotros en bicicleta pasando hambre y frio y mientras en el sudesteasiatico las calles colapsadas y con gasolina.
> 
> Si es asi merecemos desaparecer, yo desde luego si la cosa se pone mal me largo de este estercolero a seguir mi particular fiesta en cualquier pais de esos del 3º mundo quemando rueda mientras los europeos os comeis el peak, el virus y las guerras.
> 
> ...



Es que el peakoil solo es la certeza de que en algun momento (que tiene pinta de haber ocurrido ya) no se aumentará la produccion de petroleo.

Las consecuencias concretas son imposibles de predecir. Desde luego no seran uniformes entre paises, y siempre habra arboles que no dejen ver el bosque.


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> El problema es que este debate no esta en la sociedad. A cambio, han elegido fabricar el hombre de paja del cambio climatico.
> Me gustaria saber su opinion sobre el porqué.




Lo he contestado al principio de este post, cuando después de una reunión en 2005 , aparece Al Gore en escena con la verdad incómoda.

¿Cuánto petróleo, realmente disponible, nos queda?. 

Saludos.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (18 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> La solución de Tesla y otros, como utilizar el sodio como material abundante, no cambia la física de bajas densidades, llo que deja la solución en utilitarios de ciudad, que ya he comentado es muy aceptable.
> 
> Mi reticencia no va contra el coche eléctrico en ciudad, sino como cambiamos el resto. Y para eso todavía no nos hemos acercado.
> 
> ...



Una de las soluciones, al desorbitado consumo del transporte pesado, podría pasar por acabar con la globalización
Consumir más productos nacionales, exportar e importar únicamente lo insustituiblemente necesario


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Una de las soluciones, al desorbitado consumo del transporte pesado, podría pasar por acabar con la globalización
> Consumir más productos nacionales, exportar e importar únicamente lo insustituiblemente necesario



Por supuesto que si.

Pero eso nos lleva al decrecimiento, por reducción del comercio internacional , y por aquí no quieren pasar. 

La sociedad solo está preparada para el crecimiento infinito, porque si no, no se pueden pagar las deudas. Imaginar una empresa que cada vez facture menos. No podría pagar sus deudas y lo mismo, para los hiperendeudados estados.

Saludos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (18 Mar 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> Cuando se enteren los peikos de que España tiene reservas de petróleo gas .tierras raras y minerales varios les pilla el corona




¿Reservas para cuántos años de consumo?¿Todos los demás países del mundo también tienen reservas?


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (18 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Por supuesto que si.
> 
> Pero eso nos lleva al decrecimiento, por reducción del comercio internacional , y por aquí no quieren pasar.
> 
> ...



Pues me parece que lo que quieran, se lo van a tener que meter en el lerele
La naturaleza y la física se impone a la ambición humana
Decrecimiento o caos
Aunque viendo el panorama
Preveo caos, decrecimiento y caos


----------



## Pinchazo (18 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> Usted esta amoldando los hechos a sus creencias. Literalmente.
> 
> Cuando estas cayendo de un decimo piso, la postura ciega de "ves, no me pasa nada (aun)", puede ser perdonable.
> Cuando ya has colisionado contra el suelo, mantener "que me haya espanzurrado contra el suelo no tiene nada que ver con lo que tu decias", es menos comprensible.
> ...



Deberían mirarse en el espejo.

Llevan años diciendo "la civilización se va a acabar", que además como comportamiento es estúpido. Si realmente yo creyera en ese escenario no estaría dando la chapa en un foro, me estaría montando una granja de producción "ecológica" (en realidad, mínima dependencia de fósiles) para amortiguar ese escenario de escasez.
Es decir, convertiría la predicción en un comportamiento de apoyo a una solución, por baja que fuera el nivel de esta.

Porque aquí no estamos hablando de soluciones A vs soluciones B. Los crashoileros no proponen solución sino "decrecer" que no es la solución, sino la consecuencia del fracaso de la transición energética.

Los ataques a las renovables son a veces más agresivos por parte de los crashoileros que por los mismos defensores de las fósiles.

Y es una posición irracional.

Porque mire... yo le digo que las renovables pueden sustituir. Pero eso no significa que seamos insensibles a la política. Si por lo que sea se escuchara a los crahsoileros y como consecuencia se pusieran barreras o se eliminara todo apoyo a la transición para seguir un plan de "economía de guerra" (=racionamiento y escasez al más puro comunista), claro que acabaríamos fracasando en la transición.

Es decir, no poner barreras a las renovables y apoyar para solucionar los cuellos de botella de la transición lo antes posible, tiene un impacto significativo en los tiempos de la transición.

Sin embargo, según sus propias tesis, el peakoil sería un evento inevitable que nos llevaría al desastre. Por tanto, ¿que hacen gastando el tiempo diciendo a la gente que llega el desastre? No es como si (en caso de que tuvieran razón), fuera a cambiar nada, ¿verdad?

Entonces... ¿a qué tanto esfuerzo?

Imagínense un barco que tiene una avería, y hay riesgo de que se hunda.

La gente se preocupa, y unos empiezan. Cojamos los botes salvavidas.
Otros. Vamos a buscar los chalecos.
Otros... Vamos a intentar llamar por radio para buscar ayuda.

¿Quienes son ustedes?
El personaje que está diciendo todo el rato "no hay chalecos para todos... vamos a morir". "No hay botes para todos... vamos a morir". "Los demás están demasiado lejos para ayudarnos... vamos a morir".
Oye... ¿Buscas soluciones o estás aquí para tocar las pelotas a los demás? La solución no es morirse, es la consecuencia de que fallen todos los intentos de salir del problema. Pero si quieres morirte, cojonudo. Salta por la borda y muérete. Sería más productivo que estar dando la murga a los demás, que no haces sino entorpercerlos en lo que intenta cada uno.

Y si pasa y se muere gente, será una desgracia. Pero si se movilizaron los intentos de arreglar la situación, es más probable que se salven vidas, o incluso se salve todo el mundo. ¿Que habría pasado si todos fueran como el tocapelotas?
Pues que habrían convertido su comportamiento en una profecía autocumplida. 

No es que no pudieran haberse salvado (que a lo mejor sí, a lo mejor no). Es que desde su comportamiento, se condenaron a que no hubiera solución.
Al final da la impresión que lo que quiere el tocapelotas es que la gente se muera para tener razón en su predicción de que todo fallará.

Y eso es el crashoilerismo y su peligro. Su riesgo de profecía autocumplida. No se dan cuenta de la toxicidad de su comportamiento.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (18 Mar 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿Reservas para cuántos años de consumo?¿Todos los demás países del mundo también tienen reservas?



Solo en Canarias para 20 años a razón de 1.200 barriles diarios bolsa en Tarragona 30 millones de barriles.Burgos 100 millones de barriles golfo de Valencia Cádiz .Córdoba Sevilla sin determinar. reservas de gas 70 años


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (18 Mar 2022)

peak oil


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (18 Mar 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> Solo en Canarias para 20 años a razón de 1.200 barriles diarios bolsa en Tarragona 30 millones de barriles.Burgos 100 millones de barriles golfo de Valencia Cádiz .Córdoba Sevilla sin determinar. reservas de gas 70 años




¿Sabes que España consume 1 millón de barriles al día verdad?


----------



## grom (18 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Lo he contestado al principio de este post, cuando después de una reunión en 2005 , aparece Al Gore en escena con la verdad incómoda.
> 
> ¿Cuánto petróleo, realmente disponible, nos queda?.
> 
> Saludos.



Tras leerlo, no me queda claro su opinion.
No veo explicacion sencilla a fabricar el espantajo del cambio climatico, que esencialmente es una mentira, versus poner sobre la mesa el debate del peakoil.

Desde luego, no hay explicacion que incluya "buenas intenciones" por parte de los gobernantes.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (18 Mar 2022)

El resto se calcula una horquilla de 50 70 años eso sin descubrir nuevas explotaciones


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> Tras leerlo, no me queda claro su opinion.
> No veo explicacion sencilla a fabricar el espantajo del cambio climatico, que esencialmente es una mentira, versus poner sobre la mesa el debate del peakoil.
> 
> Desde luego, no hay explicacion que incluya "buenas intenciones" por parte de los gobernantes.



Digamos que en 2005, la plana mayor que nos gobierna, que no suele coincidir con los gobernantes de cada nación, es plenamente consciente de que el petróleo se acaba.

Pero no se puede comunicar a la plebe , por razones evidentes, ya expuestas en un post anterior. Por lo tanto hay que buscar una justificación al menor uso de petróleo, pero sin decir que estamos al final del camino.

Existen unos estudios que indican una tendencia alcista en las temperaturas y se propone matar dos pájaros de un tiro.

Primero. La culpa del calentamiento global observado es exclusivamente de origen humano, por consumo de combustibles fósiles que elevan la concentración de CO2 en la atmósfera.

Segundo. Es imprescindible reducir el consumo de fósiles para evita el calentamiento.

Tercero. Creamos una industria fantástica para realizar la transición energética, combinando negocios con la sustitución del malvado petróleo.

Cuarto. Todos los informes a partir de ahora deben priorizar dar sustento a esta tesis. El 97% de los científicos tiene que estar de acuerdo con esta proposición, para dar a la opinión pública, una razón científica casi unánime e incontestable por esa misma razón.

Quinto. En cualquier caso, está claro que el petróleo se acaba, por lo que todos querrán realizar la transición renovable, porque no existe otra alternativa.

Sexto. El decrecimiento como solución es tabú.

Tras esta reunión y los acuerdos tomados, al año siguiente aparece Al Gore con su video "la verdad incómoda" y da comienzo la transición energética a gran escala.

Saludos.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (18 Mar 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿Sabes que España consume 1 millón de barriles al día verdad?



Mire usted las reservas y posibles yacimientos.tanto en España como en el resto del mundo.no es tan alarmante como se pinta.simplenente quieren aplicar agenda 2030 y que el personal muerda el anzuelo.al igual que con la plandemia y la guerra que son las escusas perfectas para que los incautos traguen con la dictadura Nom


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (18 Mar 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> Mire usted las reservas y posibles yacimientos.tanto en España como en el resto del mundo.no es tan alarmante como se pinta.simplenente quieren aplicar agenda 2030 y que el personal muerda el anzuelo.al igual que con la plandemia y la guerra que son las escusas perfectas para que los incautos traguen con la dictadura Nom




Una cosa no excluye la otra. Que quieran imponer su agenda, no implica que en realidad haya petróleo para todos.


----------



## cnk57 (18 Mar 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Pues me parece que lo que quieran, se lo van a tener que meter en el lerele
> La naturaleza y la física se impone a la ambición humana
> Decrecimiento o caos
> Aunque viendo el panorama
> Preveo caos, decrecimiento y caos



Totalmente de acuerdo.

De donde no hay no se puede sacar.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (18 Mar 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Una cosa no excluye la otra. Que quieran imponer su agenda, no implica que en realidad haya petróleo para todos.



El lema de 2030 no tendrás nada y serás feliz .son los mismos que engañaron a las poblaciones para pincharse algo experimental para un temible bicho volador


----------



## sebboh (18 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Al comentario sobre el mayor uso del carbón en Europa en 2021, añado este.
> 
> Un repaso a los minerales-metales del coche eléctrico.
> 
> ...



añado produccion de Alemania de ayer que en renovables apenas tiene potencia instalada... (no me extraña que no dejen google street view con la excusa de la privacidad.. para que no veas como ha cambiado el paisaje a lo largo de los años)


----------



## grom (18 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Deberían mirarse en el espejo.
> 
> Llevan años diciendo "la civilización se va a acabar", que además como comportamiento es estúpido. Si realmente yo creyera en ese escenario no estaría dando la chapa en un foro, me estaría montando una granja de producción "ecológica" (en realidad, mínima dependencia de fósiles) para amortiguar ese escenario de escasez.
> Es decir, convertiría la predicción en un comportamiento de apoyo a una solución, por baja que fuera el nivel de esta.
> ...



Un par de comentarios.

Primero, no se a quien a leido usted ni a que secta ha pertenecido. No me incluya, por favor.
El peakoil, es eso, la certeza de que la produccion de petroleo alcanzara un pico. Ni mas ni menos.

El futuro y las consecuencias son imposibles de predecir. Y mucho menos a nivel local. 

Su posicion, ahora esta muy de moda, parece ser mantener una altura moral (buscar soluciones!) mientras se niega la realidad. 
No parece la mejor estrategia. Pero es cierto que es tremendamente popular en casi cualquier campo de la sociedad actual.

Por mi parte, he tomado y tomare ciertas decisiones con este problema en mente, mirando por mi y mi familia. 
Pero no albergo la ilusion de que individualmente pueda hacer nada para solucionar un problema a escala planetaria. Con adaptarme, ya me sobra.

Y mas considerando el grado de abduccion que muestra la sociedad actual, que ha tragado de manera repulsiva todo el discurso de la elite dirigente: "es por el covid", "cambio climatico", "es culpa de Rusia".....


----------



## cnk57 (18 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Sexto. El decrecimiento como solución es tabú.




Será tabú, pero es implícito. Al menos, mientras el precio de la energía suba y lo producido a miles de km sea antieconómico traerlo.
Si no podemos traer zapatos de China subirán de precio mientras alguien no monte aquí una fábrica.
Si no podemos ir a Londres de vacaciones igual tenemos que ir a Torremolinos o a la sierra.

La clave estará en el agua y los alimentos.


----------



## IvanRios (18 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Por supuesto que si.
> 
> Pero eso nos lleva al decrecimiento, por reducción del comercio internacional ,* y por aquí no quieren pasar.*
> 
> ...



Ellos no pasarán, pero nos harán pasar a todos nosotros.

Vamos de cabeza hacia el decrecimiento, y nos harán vivir en una sociedad URSS 2.0 en la que habrá racionamiento de todo y en la que tu consumo estará limitado en función de tu huella de carbono. El cambio climático en realidad es la forma en la que se le dice a la masa que no hay ya recursos para todos.






Crisis: - Los mass media anuncian el fin del crecimiento económico y la implementación del nuevo modelo: el DECRECIMIENTO


Se introduce ya en los mass media o mass mierda como la Secta el discurso de las élites y de gente como Antonio Turiel, Carlos Taibo, etc (es el mismo discurso, independiente de si se ajusta más o menos a la realidad), discurso que afirma que ya no serà posible crecer económicamente y que por...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## grom (18 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Digamos que en 2005, la plana mayor que nos gobierna, que no suele coincidir con los gobernantes de cada nación, es plenamente consciente de que el petróleo se acaba.
> 
> Pero no se puede comunicar a la plebe , por razones evidentes, ya expuestas en un post anterior. Por lo tanto hay que buscar una justificación al menor uso de petróleo, pero sin decir que estamos al final del camino.
> 
> ...



Lo que no veo es esto:

"Pero no se puede comunicar a la plebe , por razones evidentes"

Que ventaja fundamental encuentran las elites en decir:
"Hay que transicionar por el cambio climatico" 
vs
"Hay que transicionar porque estamos llegando al momento en que no podremos aumentar el consumo de petroleo"

La segunda tiene la gran ventaja de ser cierta.


----------



## sebboh (18 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> Lo que no veo es esto:
> 
> "Pero no se puede comunicar a la plebe , por razones evidentes"
> 
> ...



Que ríete de la escasez de aceite de girasol, la gente almacenará para cinco vidas


----------



## ajmens (18 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> Lo que no veo es esto:
> 
> "Pero no se puede comunicar a la plebe , por razones evidentes"
> 
> ...



Es puramente motivacional y psicológico.

Si dices que no hay para todos y que la fiesta se acabo es un cambio en negativo.

Si dices que hay que salvar el planeta y que tenemos que ser mas verdes es un cambio en positivo.

Las batallas no se ganaban muchas veces por el plano tactico, sino por el plano moral.

Mismamente ¿tu crees que mucha gente se vacunaria si supiera que la elite piensa que la gente consume recursos de mas?

¿Tu crees que la gente trabajaria hasta los 65 años si supieran seguro que no tendrian la pension que les prometieron?


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> Lo que no veo es esto:
> 
> "Pero no se puede comunicar a la plebe , por razones evidentes"
> 
> ...




Lo comenté ayer.

Existen muchas razones para no comunicar el peak oil, por parte de los políticos.

Why do leaders deny peak oil & limits to growth? | Peak Energy & Resources, Climate Change, and the Preservation of Knowledge

Se pierde uno, entre tantas respuestas.

Saludos.


----------



## grom (18 Mar 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> Que ríete de la escasez de aceite de girasol, la gente almacenará para cinco vidas





ajmens dijo:


> Es puramente motivacional y psicológico.
> 
> Si dices que no hay para todos y que la fiesta se acabo es un cambio en negativo.
> 
> ...





antorob dijo:


> Lo comenté ayer.
> 
> Existen muchas razones para no comunicar el peak oil, por parte de los políticos.
> 
> ...



No me convence, la verdad.

En primer lugar, una gran parte de poblacion occidental ha demostrado ser docil y manipulable hasta la repugnancia.
Admitiria CUALQUIER COSA si se lo repiten por suficientes canales sociales.

Y en segundo lugar, la polarizacion de la sociedad, provocada en gran parte por las mentiras y los mantras progresistas, nos hace afrontar esta situación de manera mucho menos efectiva de lo que seria posible.

Es cierto que esas dos apreciaciones son "a toro pasado". Pero sigo sin poder imaginar una explicacion que incluya "buenas intenciones" por parte de la elite.

Y aun asumiendo "malas intenciones", sigo sin ver claro el objetivo.
Y debe haber un objetivo. Los recursos invertidos en fabricar el espantajo del cambio climatico y la agenda 2030 son inmensos.


----------



## M. H. Carles Puigdemont. (18 Mar 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> El lema de 2030 no tendrás nada y serás feliz .son los mismos que engañaron a las poblaciones para pincharse algo experimental para un temible bicho volador



Se equivoca Vd. totalmente. El que esté vivo en 2030 estará muy contento por estar vivo, que tenga o no tenga algo para entonces ya le dará igual.


----------



## Pinchazo (18 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> Un par de comentarios.
> 
> Primero, no se a quien a leido usted ni a que secta ha pertenecido. No me incluya, por favor.
> El peakoil, es eso, la certeza de que la produccion de petroleo alcanzara un pico. Ni mas ni menos.



Yo jamás he discutido la existencia de un pico de petróleo. De hecho, he dicho que las agencias anuncian sus propias fechas para este evento y que eso es importante para hablar de los escenarios de transición.

Respecto a la "secta" que quiere que le diga. Cuando todos vienen con los mismos argumentos, las mismas fuentes, diciendo todos lo mismo...
No soy nuevo en estas lides ni mucho menos. Los conocí en 2000 y poco (2003 creo?).
Y se puede decir que era un simpatizante antes del boom renovable. Sin embargo, ya fue molestándome cada vez más su posición negativa y de rechazo a cada avance, a cada escenario planteado. Porque era fácil pensar que las renovables eran inservibles cuando las cantidades instaladas de fotovoltaica de un país como España, por ejemplo, se medían en megawatios. Los escenarios para esa sustitución requerían de exponenciales agresivas que eran fáciles de desestimar, y que los únicos que apostaban por esos escenarios era gente como Greenpeace.

Pero luego fue pasando el tiempo y el desarrollo superó hasta a los más optimistas. Y sin embargo los argumentos de ese grupo de gente jamás cambió. Jamás quisieron considerar la viabilidad de esos escenarios que ya se habían plateado aunque antes sonaran fantasiosos.

Hoy no suenan fantasiosos. Hoy son una guerra de tiempo para hacerse realidad, porque la transición lleva años en marcha, pero aún está empezando.
Y cuanto más parece que se pueden alcanzar esos objetivos, tanto más agresivo es el discurso de este grupo de gente.



grom dijo:


> El futuro y las consecuencias son imposibles de predecir. Y mucho menos a nivel local.



Por supuesto que la realidad es impredecible. Si estalla la tercera guerra mundial, por ejemplo, todas estas discusiones quedarían obsoletas.

Son escenarios.

Pero la cuestión es que el escenario de transición ha ganado peso, ha logrado mantener el rumbo. Más crece la generación. Más cerca están las soluciones de estar listas.

... Y más crecen las voces de los peakoileros llamando a la catástrofe inminente, al fallo de la sustitución, etc.




grom dijo:


> Su posicion, ahora esta muy de moda, parece ser mantener una altura moral (buscar soluciones!) mientras se niega la realidad.



Buscar soluciones es lo lógico. Lo que no tiene sentido es crear derrotismo y entorpecer.
Otra cosa es que unos crean en unos escenarios y otros en otros, y las soluciones estén dirigidas a los escenarios por los que apuestan.

Es como dije antes. Si usted, apostando por el fin de los fósiles y fracasando en la sustitución, estuviera abriendo hilos para compartir información sobre cultivos orgánicos y tal... pues chapó.
No apuesto por ello, pero alabaría su iniciativa positiva. Además, que no se de un escenario no significa que dicho esfuerzo pueda dar frutos en otro.

Sin embargo, el derrotismo es tóxico. Entorpece a los demás y genera riesgos de profecía autocumplida.

Por otro lado, entorpecer las soluciones de los demás que no interaccionan negativamente con soluciones propias, suena más a un acto de soberbia y pretender tener razón que en lograr que la solución propia funcione. Es creerse que uno no puede estar equivocado.

Mire que yo apuesto por unos escenarios, pero no tengo problema en hacer hipótesis en otros. Es otra de las razones que me refuerzan a alabar las iniciativas positivas de los demás, incluso aunque no cree en ellas. Porque dejo en el aire la posibilidad de equivocarme.

Sin embargo, y mire que llevo ya casi dos décadas conociendo a los crashoileros, no he conocido realmente iniciativas serias positivas de su parte. Casi todo el tiempo lo dedican a criticar las soluciones y como grupo, las "soluciones" se limitan a proponer lo que es realmente el fracaso de la transición.

Sólo, ocasionalmente y a título personal, algún crashoilero es preparacionista o similar, y puede compartir alguna experiencia en esos ámbitos (por extremos que suenen). Al menos eso es un aporte positivo.

El negativismo de ese movimiento se traslada igualmente a todo, incluyendo su forma de interpretar los datos. Y es la razón principal de su serie de fracasos predictivos. Porque siempre interpretan todos los datos desde una visión negativa, no neutral ni objetiva, en consecuencia están constantemente viendo el apocalipsis inminente.

La realidad será la que sea. Sí... incluso el apocalipsis podría ser inminente. Pero no me tomo en serio las advertencias del grupo que lleva advirtiendo lo mismo durante tanto tiempo, con tanto fallo predictivo, y que ni siquiera reconoce que se equivocó cuando lo hizo.


----------



## medion_no (18 Mar 2022)

Estamos en el año 2022 y los imbeciles estos aun no les ha dado por crear un combustible inorganico en laboratorio. Son unos putos cracks, coño.


----------



## poppom (18 Mar 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> El lema de 2030 no tendrás nada y serás feliz .son los mismos que engañaron a las poblaciones para pincharse algo experimental para un temible bicho volador



confundís causas y consecuencias
La agenda 2030 es consecuencia del peak oil.
La necesidad de engañar a la población para gestionar el decrecimiento ha surgido una vez terminado el crecimiento sin deuda, proceso que comenzó hace décadas.
El peak oil decís que se usa como excusa por parte del NWO para aplicar la agenda 2030 sin embargo este tema solo se discute en burbuja y cuatro foros mal contados.
Todo el mainstream media defiende el siemprecrecentismo, aunque ahora será verde para que no haya CO2 .
El peak oil es real y la prueba más clara es que nadie habla de ello


----------



## Lake (18 Mar 2022)

Lo del peak oil no es más que una estratagema para ocultar los efectos que sobre nosotros los productores de este planeta tiene la introducción de robots y máquinas que son mucho más eficientes que los humanos ,
y que consecuentemente según la despiadada ley no escrita para la "industria" en la Tierra , conlleva una pérdida de derechos y LIBERTADES para los trabajadores , y entre esas libertades está la de poder desplazarse libremente por donde y cuando quiera merced a su vehículo privado ;

otra prueba es la falta de voluntad de hacer nuevas prospecciones , como muestra ese movimiento "No Oil" british , uno de cuyos miembros se ató a una portería en un partido de fútbol de gran audiencia

Un tío atado en el poste de la portería (Everton vs Newcastle)

Climate Action: Just Stop Oil - a Environment crowdfunding project in London by Just Stop Oil (crowdfunder.co.uk)

Lo del Peak oil es solo palabrería para ocultar las verdaderas causas que he expuesto más arriba.


----------



## M. H. Carles Puigdemont. (18 Mar 2022)

Yo llevo leyendo a los picoilers por lo menos 14 o 15 años. A estas alturas no se puede ocultar que son los únicos que han acertado, la verdad es que se duda mucho de ellos porque se han equivocado de una década, eso porque no contaban con las gigantescas inversiones hechas a deuda en el fracking en EE.UU o con las bituminosas en Canadá. 

Pero 10 años no son ningún cambio substancial en la historia, está pasando todo lo que dijeron que pasaría, todo. Incluso la vuelta al carbón como base para intentar sostener el sistema que la estamos viendo ahora mismo. Las guerras que pronosticaron ya las estamos viendo, vemos la reducción del consumo en occidente, desde el 2008 para aquí. Vemos las reducciones de consumo milagrosas en países como Libia, el Líbano, Haití ¡Que poco consume esa gente! ¡Que ejemplo de sostenibilidad! Ese es el camino que se va a seguir. Ciertamente los políticos podíamos haber planificado un descenso más paulatino. Solo hay un problema y muchos comentarios en este hilo lo demuestran: Vds. no quieren. La respuesta más habitual es que no hay ningún pico del petróleo, o que es una conspiración.

Hace 6 o 7 años los picoilers empezaron a avisar de que vendría el desabastecimiento que estamos viendo hoy en día por las fuertes desinversiones en la industria ya que estaban perdiendo dinero con el petróleo a 100 dólares el barril. No leí a nadie, lo siento mucho, explicar que aquello era una conspiración para provocar una escasez, entonces los conspiranoicos estaban hablando de la deuda, del patrón oro, del amero, etc. Lo cierto es que está pasando lo que decían los picoilers, realmente es la única narrativa que se mantiene en todo este período. 

Rusia no estaría en guerra si supiera que los demás países pueden aumentar la producción para compensar las sanciones, lo hace ahora que ya está segura de que nadie puede. Por eso las guerras vienen ahora y agravan el problema, del cual no son causa sino consecuencia. Y por eso mismo va a haber más, no tengan ninguna duda. De hecho no han visto nada.

Pero como les he dicho siempre aquí estamos los políticos para intentar salvarles a todos los que podamos, vamos que yo creo que la mayoría se salvan. Por lo menos la mayoría de los del floro, que son amigos. Estoy seguro de que la mayoría de Vds. llegarán a 2030, o si no, muchos. Y estarán muy contentos de estar vivos, vaya que sí.


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Yo jamás he discutido la existencia de un pico de petróleo. De hecho, he dicho que las agencias anuncian sus propias fechas para este evento y que eso es importante para hablar de los escenarios de transición.
> 
> Respecto a la "secta" que quiere que le diga. Cuando todos vienen con los mismos argumentos, las mismas fuentes, diciendo todos lo mismo...
> No soy nuevo en estas lides ni mucho menos. Los conocí en 2000 y poco (2003 creo?).
> ...



Ahora me centro en las dudas sobre el peak oil y una declaración explicita de la propia AIE en su informe WEO 2021.

Para que no quede ninguna duda utilizo las palabras del propio alb en una respuesta en el foro crashoil.

Resalto en negrita, el comentario de alb, referido a la predicción de la producción de petróleo en 2030, si las inversiones siguen al mismo ritmo.

*"Con este nivel de inversiones la producción en el 2025 caera hasta los 85mbd y en en el 2030 a 72mbd."*

Es decir, pasaríamos de 100 millones de b/d en 2019 a 72 millones b/d en 2030.

La respuesta completa. 

Foro Crashoil - WEO 2021 | Página 2


"No es "off the record" lo han dicho claramente en varias ocasiones y lo dicen también en este weo.


Como ya he explicado, el nivel actual de inversiones en petroleo y gas natural es bajo. Bajaron durante el covid y todavia no se han recuperado del todo. Aumentaran en los proximos años pero siguen siendo bajo. e corresponden con el escenario NZE.

Vuelvo a poner esta grafico que creo que es donde mejor se ve.







*Con este nivel de inversiones la producción en el 2025 caera hasta los 85mbd y en en el 2030 a 72mbd.*

Pero para que tenga lugar el escenario NZE, no solo hay que reducir la oferta de petróleo, también hay que reducir la demanda. Hay que desarrollar renovables, electrificar el transporte la industria etc.

El problema es que no se esta invirtiendo lo suficiente en el desarrollo de estas tecnologias limpias. Asi que la demanda de petroleo no esta cayendo tan rapido como deberia.

Es decir, que se han reducido la inversión en petróleo pero no se están aumentando lo suficiente las inversiones en la transición energetica.

Lo que de seguir asi acabara ocasionando problemas y deajustes. Por eso la IEA, repite siempre que tiene ocasion( y nada of the record sino a pleno pulmon ) de que hay que invertir mas.

Hay dos opciones, o se invierte en petroleo, para reducir el declive o incluso aumentar la producción y seguir con el escenario STEPS(aka BAU).
O se invierte en renovables, electrificación, etc y se reduce la demanda de fósiles de acuerdo al escenario. NZE.

En cualquier caso hay que invertir mas.
Para cumplir con el escenario sin emisiones NZE hay que aumentar los costes totales de 2 a 5Trillones de dolares.







Que se pasa del cambio climático y de las emisiones y se quiere seguir quemando petróleo como si no hubiera mañana, entonces hay que aumentar las inversiones en petróleo de 330 a 647B$






Y obviamente existen infinitas posibilidades intermedias, se puede invertir en ambas opciones diferentes cantidades.

¿Que pasa si no hacen caso a la IEA y no se invierte?

Pues que se produce un desajuste entre la oferta y la demanda, que se corregirá a base de aumento del precio. Que erosione la demanda y estimule las inversiones. Pero como el efecto de las inversiones es lento, causa problemas precios elevados. etc.
(básicamente los que estamos viviendo con el gas)

Por eso la IEA advierte de que hay que invertir mas.

¿Por que piensas que la IEA se esta contradiciendo?
¿Qué contradicciones ves? 

------------------------------

Luego podemos seguir negando el peak oil. 



Saludos.


----------



## Lake (18 Mar 2022)

Podemos negar la falta de voluntad de hacer prospecciones ? , por "ecologismo" presuntamente , no porque haya Peak Oil.

Climate Action: Just Stop Oil - a Environment crowdfunding project in London by Just Stop Oil (crowdfunder.co.uk)


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2022)

El informe WEO 2021 presentado por la AIE en octubre de 2021, fue muy instructivo.

Un análisis casero.

WEO World Energy Outlook. 2021.

Del que destaco los siguientes párrafos y gráficos, que se añaden al comentario anterior de alb, en foro crash oil.




"Por último, llegamos al clásico entre los clásicos. Nos dice la producción de petróleo y gas en cada escenario, hasta 2050. Si no se invierte nada en absoluto, la producción de oil cae a 10 millones de b/d en 2050. Si solo se invierte en los campos existentes y aprobados, la producción cae hasta 25 millones de b/d en 2050 (NZE). En el escenario APS, la producción cae hasta los 75 millones de b/d en 2050.

La tabla de abajo nos facilita la inversión necesaria para producir el suficiente petróleo para satisfacer la demanda, separando la inversión en campos existentes o nuevos campos, según la década correspondiente. 

*Sorprende que en el escenario NZE, en la década 2020-2030 necesitemos invertir 365.000 millones, prácticamente la misma inversión que en 2021. También podemos ver, que invirtiendo esa misma cantidad, la producción de petróleo se derrumba en 2030 a alrededor de 70 millones de b/d, siguiendo el color verde del gráfico, hasta 2030. *



*Este último gráfico es la clave de toda la presentación del WEO 2021. Casi 400 páginas para glorificar el escenario NZE y disminuir la emisión de CO2, destinadas a tapar el hecho de que si seguimos invirtiendo la misma cantidad de hoy día, la producción de petróleo en 2030 se desploma en torno a solo 70 millones de b/d.

En este punto y para recalcar esta afirmación, vuelvo a traer la primera gráfica, donde es evidente que la inversión prevista en NZE en el periodo 2021-2030 es equivalente a la inversión actual. Y con esa idéntica inversión, la producción se desploma en 2030. Es una forma ambigua y disimulada, de reconocer que si la inversión sigue como hasta hora, la producción caerá 25-30 millones b/d, en solo 8 años. Por eso, sin decirlo piden doblar la inversión actual, en el caso de querer mantener la producción.*








No queda entonces ninguna duda. Ver la altura de la gráfica en gris de la izquierda, correspondiente al año 2021 es muy similar a la columna en verde del escenario NZE 2022-2030."



Saludos.


----------



## Pinchazo (18 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Ahora me centro en las dudas sobre el peak oil y una declaración explicita de la propia AIE en su informe WEO 2021.



Si las inversiones son bajas, la producción baja. Ok, ¿y?

¿Acaso alguien duda que ahora que ha habido una ruptura de precios no se van a disparar las inversiones?
Tanto en renovables como en fósiles.



antorob dijo:


> Luego podemos seguir negando el peak oil.



Repito, que no niego el hecho físico. Pero apostar por el pico inminente es otro tema.

Apostar por el pico inminente implica creer que no van a aumentar las inversiones. ¿Realmente lo cree que aunque aumentan los precios no se van a aumentar las inversiones?

Otra cosa es que las renovables y los coches eléctricos nos sorprendan por la velocidad de desarrollo, que debería incrementarse incluso sobre lo que ahora mismo muestran en sus gráficas, y el pico llegue antes que las predicciones por agotamiento geológico simplemente porque las inversiones alternativas son más rentables y logran desplegarse lo suficientemente rápido (creo que la velocidad de despliegue aún no sea suficiente si el problema es AHORA, pero lo mantengo como hipótesis).

Tenemos por tanto varios escenarios posibles.

1-Las inversiones fósiles vuelven a remontar y la producción crece de nuevo por los altos precios. El peak oil no llega todavía.
2-Las inversiones renovables+tecnologías complementarias (véase coche eléctrico, almacenamiento, electrificación, etc.) crecen incluso más rápido y absorben la inversión y los escenarios de sustitución se adelantan. El peak oil llega ya, pero los precios se estabilizan igualmente (aunque sean altos) y la sociedad sigue moviéndose, porque no nos falta energía, sino que la matriz va cambiando a la velocidad del agotamiento o incluso más rápido.
3-Los inversores no invierten a pesar de las posibilidades de negocio (¿eh?). Sí, peak oil, pero me parece un planteamiento irrealista.
4-Las agencias sobreestimaron las reservas y los inversores no invierten porque NO ven posibilidades de negocio (explotaciones ruinosas. Ahí estaría el fallo de la sobreestimación pues no era reservas viables). Las renovables no pueden expandirse todavía suficientemente rápido, luego no pueden absorber adecuadamente la caída de energía de los fósiles y por tanto vamos a una reducción de la energía disponible, hasta que la expansión exponencial renovable logre alcanzar esos niveles. Este es un escenario con peak oil más decrecimiento temporal. Bache energético.
5-Agencias sobreestiman. Resulta que sí, que hay dependencias y blablabla, y con la caída energética hay problemas para expandir las renovables y bablabla... Crash... Die off... blablabla... La que les gusta.
...

Por decir los más discutidos habitualmente. Fíjese que todos estos escenarios con compatibles con la cita que me ha puesto.

Le comento mis opiniones. Creo que las renovables pueden absorber parte, pero si es a día de hoy, no pueden hacerlo todo si realmente las fósiles caen tanto. Como expuse, están creciendo hoy a un ritmo que equivale a 0,6 mdb en energía pura. Luego ya, dependiendo de lo que sustituyan, en el caso más óptimo puede sustituir a 1,8 mbd equivalentes.

Usted me habla de un descenso de 3,5 mdb anuales en ese escenario, y si la sustitución es óptima tenemos que duplicar y un poco más las renovables y si la aplicación no lo es tanto, hablaríamos de multiplicar x5 o así.
Eso es lo que decía antes de una década. Pero si aumentan mucho las inversiones, podría incluso ser más rápido. 

Por tanto, mi apuesta razonable es que las inversiones aumentarán, dado que aumentan los precios. No será inmediato, claro, porque la volatilidad normalmente implica un ascenso de precios mayor antes de aclarar la rentabilidad de los inversores, y luego ya, cuando se inicia la competencia, es cuando encuentra su nuevo punto de equilibrio.

La consecuencia sería un escenario 1. Nótese que un escenario 1 no implica una paralización renovable, sino que la renovable no está lista para realizar el cambio de ese volumen en este momento y por tanto los inversores, ya convencidos de la rentabilidad, invertirán en más petróleo y el pico no llegará.

Puede ocurrir una mezcla de 1 y 2. También es bastante razonable. Es decir, hay inversiones en el petróleo, pero no tanto como para que no comience el descenso del petróleo. Si esas inversiones agregan unos 2 mbd, amortiguan el descenso y se suaviza, descendiendo a 1,5 mbd, que ya pueden ser absorbidos por la transición renovable.
Ese escenario sí tendría pico como hecho geológico ahora, pero no nos faltaría energía, o sería muy poco (que no baje la energía global no implica que pueda caer la energía per capita al agregar consumidores).

Ustedes están tomando la situación como prueba de que vamos al escenario 5, y ni mucho menos es el único escenario compatible con la situación actual o lo que han dicho las agencias.
Además, ya les he comentado los errores de las supuestas dependencias. A título persona, no considero el escenario 5 como plausible, sino que el peor escenario que considero (si es energético, la geopolítica=guerra es un mundo aparte) es el cuatro.
El tres me parece incompatible igualmente con la forma de operar el mercado.

Eso no quita que puedan pasar cosas a nivel regional. Esto son datos a nivel planetario. Si, por ejemplo, resulta que se monta una guerra comercial con China, que tiene un impacto muy grande en la producción renovable, Europa podría tener problemas para incrementar ese lado de la solución.
Europa necesitaría más tiempo para crear su propia capacidad de producción y ese tiempo supondría un golpe superior a otros lugares del planeta.

O sea, que podría darse un escenario tal como que en Africa y América crecen como un cohete en energía solar mientras Europa se estanca y sufre con unos carburantes caros, mientras tiene que limitarse a un crecimiento renovable más lento basado básicamente en eólica por unos cuantos años.

Sí. Esas cosas son plausibles. No tengo una bola de cristal para decir si ocurrirá, pero no hay ningún motivo que pueda evitar que pase.
Pero serían eventos regionales, no globales, y hay un gran contagio de situación en el planeta, así que mientras la sustitución siga a velocidad de crucero, no veo escenarios catastróficos generalizados.

Las crisis locales, siempre han sido posibles y siempre lo serán. Que se lo digan a los pobres venezolanos que son exportadores de petróleo y viven en la ruina.
Pero mientras no sea un evento mundial, los problemas siempre tienen solución. En el peor caso, la gente emigra.


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2022)

Pues el cobre no es de los que tienen problemas. Puede ser por las cadenas de suministro y la dificultad en las entregas. Se refina gran parte en China y siempre que cierran puertos , provocan retrasos.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinchazo (18 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, y siendo más concreto a lo de la IEA, no creo que haya contradicción. Plantea escenarios, y si no hay inversiones en lo uno y lo otro probablemente lo único que ocurre es que los inversores tienen demasiada incertidumbre sobre donde invertir y prefieren esperar.

La subida de precios rompe esa situación.

Lo de que "Casi 400 páginas para glorificar el escenario NZE y disminuir la emisión de CO2, destinadas a tapar el hecho de que si seguimos invirtiendo la misma cantidad de hoy día, la producción de petróleo en 2030 se desploma en torno a solo 70 millones de b/d.", es la visión catastrófica de siempre.

El escenario NZE implica que hay inversiones en el lado renovable que compensan el lado del petróleo. El petróleo se derrumba y no hay problema porque las renovables (y todo lo demás que lo acompaña) suplen esa deficiencia.

Es un escenario, claro, no una profecía. Pero no está planteando nada irracional. Es una sustitución acelerada del petróleo, no un crash oil (caída de la energía total por falta de petróleo). No se esconde la caída del petróleo. Al contrario, se plantea claramente como un escenario optimista.
NZE es el escenario optimista con las renovables, luego un moderado de inversión y uno de "se sigue apostando masivamente por las fósiles".

Nótese que mi escenario era el moderado. Suele ser el más probable.

Pero si nos damos por el NZE, pues bien está también.

También le he comentado un escenario que no considera la agencia, que es que las inversiones lleguen un poco tarde, el bache energético. Lo considero poco probable, pero sigue siendo plausible.
Nótese que un bache es eso. Se baja un tiempo y luego se vuelve a subir (cuando las renovables crecen más rápido que el descenso fósil), frente a la teoría de "sin petróleo todo se viene abajo".

En lo que no creo es en el escenario del crashoil, que se lo mencioné, pero sinceramente no creo en él por los argumentos ya expuestos en el hilo.


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Si las inversiones son bajas, la producción baja. Ok, ¿y?
> 
> ¿Acaso alguien duda que ahora que ha habido una ruptura de precios no se van a disparar las inversiones?
> Tanto en renovables como en fósiles.
> ...



No sé si me lee, o más bien me mete en el saco de la opinión general que le merece el sector de picoileros.

Soy más optimista que la AIE de cara al 2025, donde preveo un suave descenso. Soy más optimista hasta 2030, donde se produce una aceleración de la caída, del orden de 1-2 millones de b/d. Luego soy francamente pesimista, por agotamiento geológico.

Soy pro-renovables, por que no queda más remedio. Coche eléctrico para las ciudades y sobre todo trenes eléctricos para el transporte a larga distancia. Volver al comercio local, olvidar el turismo de masa y ser más austero en general. Mejorar todo lo que podamos la eficiencia y aceptar el decrecimiento como mal menor.

Pero no sueño con transiciones 100% renovables, porque la escasez es generalizada a largo plazo. No me hago ilusiones, pero creo que se puede vivir bien, sin tanto lujo.

En los escenarios planteados, sería el escenario 4, pero prolongado en el tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## Night (18 Mar 2022)

Me gustaría que explicaseis vuestras perspectivas en el sector del plástico a medio y largo plazo con el peak oil.


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2022)

Digo que no tiene problemas, porque las subidas de precios hacen milagros. Quedan reservas a buen precio, pero para desarrollarlas, se necesitan precios más altos. en 20 años, ya cambia el panorama.

Saludos.


----------



## estupeharto (18 Mar 2022)

Se utiliza la etiqueta (peyorativa, como siempre) de picoilers, de predicciones erróneas, a la vez que se afirma que va a pasar esto o lo otro, sin más, dando ejemplo.

El punto no es cuándo y si me va a pillar el toro a "mí". El punto es si esto es sostenible.
Está clarísimo que el crecimiento que hemos vivido no lo es.
La tierra es una esfera con su radio, de 6370 km sí, pero finito.

Da igual si la sopa se hizo así o asao, si alcanza para un poco más o un poco menos. Llega el momento que se acaba el plato.

Los datos están ahí.
Los "actos" también están ahí y corroboran el presagio.

Decía alguien que si fuera así que cómo que no lo decían para hacer una estrategia etc... Y ya por eso creía que no era así.
Hombre, si esto fuera confirmado, tendríamos la guerra al día siguiente en todas las zonas del mundo.
Sería insostenible justificar cualquier presupuesto o gasto y la espiral sería de traca.

No nos lo dirán, lo ocultarán, censurarán, manipularán, desviarán la atención....
Pero hay una cosa que siempre los delata, los hechos.
Hechos son amores.
Y los hechos convergen.
Sólo hay que dormir bien para estar despierto.


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Por cierto, y siendo más concreto a lo de la IEA, no creo que haya contradicción. Plantea escenarios, y si no hay inversiones en lo uno y lo otro probablemente lo único que ocurre es que los inversores tienen demasiada incertidumbre sobre donde invertir y prefieren esperar.
> 
> La subida de precios rompe esa situación.
> 
> ...




Aquí, discrepo.

La AIE dice que si mantenemos la tendencia, la producción de petróleo se hunde rápido. *Ojo, solo con mantener la tendencia.*

La falta de inversiones no es solo por precios,* sino por las políticas ESG.*

No veo fácil cambiar el discurso, por lo que habrá descensos en la producción, aunque no tan rápidos como planea la AIE, por la perforación de relleno en los campos supergigantes. Con poca inversión, mantienen con un mínimo decline , la extracción.

Saludos.


----------



## tixel (18 Mar 2022)

El supuesto crecimiento explosivo de la población de África es otro bulo, que le interesa mucho a los paises africanos para recibir ayudas y a la onu para seguir con el discurso maltusiano. No tiene sentido ninguno y países que supuestamente hace 20 años estaban pasando hambre brutalmente como Etiopía, se supone que están creciendo a ritmos absurdos. Muy posiblemente el mundo no tenga la población que promociona la ONU ni por aproximación.


----------



## mstrogoff (18 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Por cierto, y siendo más concreto a lo de la IEA, no creo que haya contradicción. Plantea escenarios, y si no hay inversiones en lo uno y lo otro probablemente lo único que ocurre es que los inversores tienen demasiada incertidumbre sobre donde invertir y prefieren esperar.
> 
> La subida de precios rompe esa situación.
> 
> ...




En todo tu discurso se repite varias veces "renovable", eso quiere decir que se renueva, a un ritmo determinado. Solo con eso el crecimiento ya esta tocado.
Por otro lado, para mantener la estabilidad electrica son precisas las centrales de ciclo combinado, que usan mayoritariamente gas. Algo se podría trabajar con las CN, carbón para las centrales de ciclo, biomasa y tal. Además, la elelctricidad no ha de mover camiones ni barcos, ni aviones,,,,

El cambio es bestial en cualquier caso, no se acaba el mundo, pero habrá que comenzar a pagar caro lo que venga de muy lejos, y acotumbrarse a esperar más de unas horas el prime,,por ejemplo. Además de reconfigurar muchas cosas,,,y eso es duro. Más para unos que para otros, comosiempre.


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2022)

Aunque el peak oil es un proceso, no un evento y debería discurrir con lentitud, hasta su aceleración en 2030, existe otro problema que puede ponernos las cosas difíciles. 

La manipulación fiduciaria del dinero ha creado una burbuja de todo. Pueden retrasar su explosión, pero cuando ocurra, el golpe será un crash histórico, que sin duda provocará tsunamis y una mala retroalimentación en las inversiones en general, por las crisis, lo que puede conducir a una menor producción, no solo de petróleo, sino de muchos materiales básicos.

Y ese crash, puede suceder en cualquier momento.

Hace tiempo que escribí este post.

Absolutamente insostenible. La última burbuja.

La inflación se ha disparado, las deudas han seguido creciendo y las burbujas han seguido hinchándose. Tarde o temprano explotarán.

Saludos.


----------



## Lake (18 Mar 2022)

En China y el sudeste de Asia qué tal llevan la renovación ? Se estarán adaptando rápidamente imagino. O solo es para occidente lo del Peak oil ?


----------



## Plvs Vltra (18 Mar 2022)

Lake dijo:


> En China y el sudeste de Asia qué tal llevan la renovación ? Se estarán adaptando rápidamente imagino. O solo es para occidente lo del Peak oil ?
> Ver archivo adjunto 988678



Que todo es un puto bulo


El hoax del Peak Oil es una de las teorias principales de la Comisión de Transición Ecológica del PSOE y es un alegato hacia el socialismo


----------



## Pinchazo (18 Mar 2022)

mstrogoff dijo:


> En todo tu discurso se repite varias veces "renovable", eso quiere decir que se renueva, a un ritmo determinado.



Eh. No. "Renovable" es la etiqueta que se dan a las energías que se basan en capturar energías de flujos naturales que se renuevan constantemente, como la luz solar, el viento, las mareas, las olas... Etc.

La hidroeléctrica es renovable, pero porque a diferencia de las demás es una energía muy madura, muchas veces se analiza por separado para que no enturbie cosas como predecir el crecimiento de las demás renovables.

Que las renovables funcionan con infraestructuras, como todas, no tiene especial implicación.




mstrogoff dijo:


> Solo con eso el crecimiento ya esta tocado.



No veo la conexión.



mstrogoff dijo:


> Por otro lado, para mantener la estabilidad electrica son precisas las centrales de ciclo combinado, que usan mayoritariamente gas. Algo se podría trabajar con las CN, carbón para las centrales de ciclo, biomasa y tal. Además, la elelctricidad no ha de mover camiones ni barcos, ni aviones,,,,
> 
> El cambio es bestial en cualquier caso, no se acaba el mundo, pero habrá que comenzar a pagar caro lo que venga de muy lejos, y acotumbrarse a esperar más de unas horas el prime,,por ejemplo. Además de reconfigurar muchas cosas,,,y eso es duro. Más para unos que para otros, comosiempre.



Estábamos hablando a otro nivel, escenarios a más largo plazo y no de la gestión eléctrica sino de problemas o sustitución del petróleo.

Lo de la gestión eléctrica da para otro hilo, pero ya le adelanto que no, el gas no es irreemplazable.
Pero lo dejo ahí, que no tengo ganas de gastar más tiempo en otro debate diferente.


----------



## grom (18 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Yo jamás he discutido la existencia de un pico de petróleo. De hecho, he dicho que las agencias anuncian sus propias fechas para este evento y que eso es importante para hablar de los escenarios de transición.
> 
> Respecto a la "secta" que quiere que le diga. Cuando todos vienen con los mismos argumentos, las mismas fuentes, diciendo todos lo mismo...
> No soy nuevo en estas lides ni mucho menos. Los conocí en 2000 y poco (2003 creo?).
> ...



Joder..... quien lo diria.

Parece que se ha construido una fantasia en la que usted "colabora para encontrar soluciones" mientras que otras personas "dificultan esas soluciones"

Dejeme decirle, ni usted esta haciendo una puta mierda para solucionar nada, ni todos los crashoileros del mundo pueden afectar a la evolucion del problema.

Lo unico que podemos hacer es tomar decisiones a nivel individual, y desahogarnos discutiendo en un foro.


----------



## Lake (18 Mar 2022)

No ocultan que su objetivo es acabar con los carburantes , Greta style , e imagino que no se quedarán en los derivados del petróleo , sino que irán contra el gas también . Especulación british MANDA.

Climate Action: Just Stop Oil


----------



## Pinchazo (18 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> Joder..... quien lo diria.



Pues no ha estado atento.

Está el hecho geológico. Jamás lo he discutido.
Y luego están los escenarios de agotamiento y la energía de la civilización. Y ahí tengo visiones contrapuestas a los crashoileros.

¿Por qué cree que los llamo "crashoileros" y no "peakoileros"? Porque me gusta distinguir ambas cosas. Crashoilero es una etiqueta que me he inventado (aunque creo que es autoexplicativa) que es a la vez, una referencia a Turiel (porque su blog se llama crash oil) y porque a la vez destaca claramente la diferencia.

No es que sólo crean que hay un pico del petróleo, sino que creen que dicho pico derivará en acabar (el "crash" ) con la civilización tal y como la conocemos.



grom dijo:


> Parece que se ha construido una fantasia en la que usted "colabora para encontrar soluciones" mientras que otras personas "dificultan esas soluciones"



De fantasía nada. Es muy obvio para quien haya participado con esta gente que esa es la posición y la realidad de actuar de esta gente.



grom dijo:


> Dejeme decirle, ni usted esta haciendo una puta mierda para solucionar nada, ni todos los crashoileros del mundo pueden afectar a la evolucion del problema.
> 
> Lo unico que podemos hacer es tomar decisiones a nivel individual, y desahogarnos discutiendo en un foro.



Eso depende. Si los crashoileros están en su cueva habitual hablando solos, pues sí.

Pero si resulta que esta gente llega a ser la que está en el poder, o la que es consejera de los que están en el poder, o son utilizados como argumento y punta de lanza de una campaña de "concienciación" para la gente, pues claro que tiene un gran impacto.

Y ya le digo yo... no demos ideas a los políticos, que más de uno y más de dos estarán encantados de usar todos estos argumentos para decir a la gente que debe ser más pobre, que la culpa no es suya sino "la geología", incluso aunque los países de alrededor opten por otras vías y se desarrollen.

Por cierto, edito y agrego.

Ejemplo de crashoilero proponiendo idea comunista. Ahora mismo en portada.






Cuando un producto básico escasea se ha de racionar. Por qué no racionan el combustible y por qué lo acabarán haciendo


Permitir la especulación de alimentos en época de escasez, por ejemplo durante una guerra, sería como un atentado de lesa humanidad. Después de la Segunda Guerra mundial, en la 'liberal' Gran Bretaña, desaparecieron las cartillas de racionamiento sólo dos años antes que en España, y eso que aquí...




www.burbuja.info





Pues este es el tipo de ideas de bombero que pueden acabar tomando crashoileros si llegan aposiciones de influencia.


----------



## grom (18 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> ....
> Pero si resulta que esta gente llega a ser la que está en el poder, o la que es consejera de los que están en el poder, o son utilizados como argumento y punta de lanza de una campaña de "concienciación" para la gente, pues claro que tiene un gran impacto.
> 
> Y ya le digo yo... no demos ideas a los políticos, que más de uno y más de dos estarán encantados de usar todos estos argumentos para decir a la gente que debe ser más pobre, que la culpa no es suya sino "la geología", incluso aunque los países de alrededor opten por otras vías y se desarrollen.



Que usted sea capaz de escribir esto y a la vez hablar con desprecio de que si nosequien "estan en una cueva", me confirma que se ha construido un mundo a su alrededor.

Vive fuera de la realidad


----------



## Pinchazo (18 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> Que usted sea capaz de escribir esto y a la vez hablar con desprecio de que si nosequien "estan en una cueva", me confirma que se ha construido un mundo a su alrededor.
> 
> Vive fuera de la realidad



No. Lo que pasa es que paseé por esa cueva en el pasado y la conozco.
Digamos que tuve suerte de siempre ir de paseo y no entrar a la religión. Siempre he sido disidente, hasta en la propia disidencia.

Dicho esto, Burbuja es otra "cueva" y eso que le tengo cariño. Lo que pasa es que más diversa. Es algo de agradecer cuando hay discusiones y no un monótono discurso dominado por gente dándose la razón los unos a los otros.


----------



## SatanClaus (18 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Respecto a la "secta" que quiere que le diga. Cuando todos vienen con los mismos argumentos, las mismas fuentes, diciendo todos lo mismo...
> No soy nuevo en estas lides ni mucho menos. Los conocí en 2000 y poco (2003 creo?).
> Y se puede decir que era un simpatizante antes del boom renovable. Sin embargo, ya fue molestándome cada vez más su posición negativa y de rechazo a cada avance, a cada escenario planteado. Porque era fácil pensar que las renovables eran inservibles cuando las cantidades instaladas de fotovoltaica de un país como España, por ejemplo, se medían en megawatios. Los escenarios para esa sustitución requerían de exponenciales agresivas que eran fáciles de desestimar, y que los únicos que apostaban por esos escenarios era gente como Greenpeace.
> 
> ...



El problema es que tu razonamiento no es de ingeniero, sino de político. El primero busca soluciones partiendo siempre del peor de los supuestos posibles, mientras que el segundo plantea un futuro brillante y da por sentado que las soluciones _ya irán apareciendo_ para que ese futuro se materialice. 

La historia reciente ha dejado claro que la segunda mentalidad ha sido mucho más nociva que la primera.

En cuanto a la supuesta "agresividad" del discurso pikolero, es una apreciación subjetiva tuya. Yo también llevo siguiendo esto desde 2003, y el tono se ha mantenido consistente todos estos años. El aumento de la agresividad tendrás que buscarlo en otra parte, y está más bien relacionado con los tiempos actuales, que son bastante distintos a lo que auguraban los tecnooptimistas hace una o dos décadas.





Pinchazo dijo:


> Pero la cuestión es que el escenario de transición ha ganado peso, ha logrado mantener el rumbo. Más crece la generación. Más cerca están las soluciones de estar listas.
> 
> ... Y más crecen las voces de los peakoileros llamando a la catástrofe inminente, al fallo de la sustitución, etc.



Los picoleros, entre los que me incluyo, llevamos desde el inicio reclamando un decrecimiento ordenado en la intensidad del consumo energético donde más se derrocha, o sea, en Occidente. Desde el comienzo se nos ha dicho que queríamos matar a los negritos de África (falacia), que éramos una panda de comunistas (falacia), o que no era posible porque el sistema también dependía de ese consumo supérfluo que criticábamos. Y mira, en eso llevaban razón: la civilización del derroche dependía del derroche. Quién lo iba a pensar.

Avisamos de que la transición se podría hacer por las buenas o por las malas. Se nos ridiculizó. Ahora la transición se va a hacer por las malas. Y se quiere cargar con la culpa a los que avisaron de este escenario; matar al mensajero, uno de los tropos más clásicos de la estupidez humana. 

Habrá picoleros que sigan avisando, y otros que se resarzan en el "os lo dije". Por mi parte, al menos, que le den por culo a todo. Ya no tengo nada que avisar, mi capital de buena voluntad se ha agotado. Ahora que cada perro se lama su cipote.



Te iba a responder con calma al resto del mensaje, pero tengo hambre; voy a picar algo y ponerme un poco de música. Tequila, setas mágicas, latunes, Napalm Death y Brian Eno, a tope, Vicentín, a vivir la vida con alegría, ariquitaun taun taun. Luego he quedado con un colega que ha pillado un lote de armas en una subasta de la Guardia Civil y me va a enseñar a disparar. ¿Lo ves? ¡Esto es actitud positiva!

Ya seguiré más tarde.


----------



## meanboy (18 Mar 2022)

Night dijo:


> Me gustaría que explicaseis vuestras perspectivas en el sector del plástico a medio y largo plazo con el peak oil.



El sector se va a reconvertir al reciclado.


----------



## josema82 (18 Mar 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> El sector se va a reconvertir al reciclado.



Por eso considero que hacer los plasticos "biodegradables" es un error, si los haces para que duren toda la vida, lo reciclas infinitamente, como la isla de plastico del pacifico esa, si existe, pos coño, ahi tienes material para reciclar.


----------



## Rocker (18 Mar 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Se utiliza la etiqueta (peyorativa, como siempre) de picoilers, de predicciones erróneas, a la vez que se afirma que va a pasar esto o lo otro, sin más, dando ejemplo.
> 
> El punto no es cuándo y si me va a pillar el toro a "mí". El punto es si esto es sostenible.
> Está clarísimo que el crecimiento que hemos vivido no lo es.
> ...



Las guerras las provocan los gobiernos cuando quieran, los civiles no tienen armas para rebelarse.
Los que están arriba del todo, los que manejan estos datos, las compañías que sacan beneficio del petróleo y de todas las energías saben si hay suficiente o no y saben de sobra si es suficiente la vida con energías renovables. Yo creo que el tema va de querer más parte del pastel, les jode en el alma que sepan que la gente puede ser autosuficiente si les da la gana. 

Con placas solares y una turbina eólica y pozo propio de agua y produciendo tu propio gas en casa puedes ser autosuficiente de pagar facturas y de comprar alimentos. Por eso los esclavos están en las ciudades, son los verdaderos esclavos que han mantenido el capitalismo.
Creo que sólo falta la gota que colma el vaso que es una inflación brutal para que a la mayoría de familias no les salga cuenta vivir en pisos y se cambien a la casa de campo con un trozo de terreno.

No va a haber para todos eso seguro.


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Respecto a la "secta" que quiere que le diga. Cuando todos vienen con los mismos argumentos, las mismas fuentes, diciendo todos lo mismo...
> No soy nuevo en estas lides ni mucho menos. Los conocí en 2000 y poco (2003 creo?).
> Y se puede decir que era un simpatizante antes del boom renovable. Sin embargo, ya fue molestándome cada vez más su posición negativa y de rechazo a cada avance, a cada escenario planteado. Porque era fácil pensar que las renovables eran inservibles cuando las cantidades instaladas de fotovoltaica de un país como España, por ejemplo, se medían en megawatios. Los escenarios para esa sustitución requerían de exponenciales agresivas que eran fáciles de desestimar, y que los únicos que apostaban por esos escenarios era gente como Greenpeace.
> 
> ...




Vaya decepción.

De tus palabras se deduce que eres tan talibán como aquellos que dices criticar.

Después de tantos años, las renovables siguen siendo un ridículo porcentaje de la energía primaria y sigues criticando a los que señalan esta evidencia. No han conseguido reducir la demanda de petróleo que sigue aumentando y en cuanto fallan un poco, como en Europa en 2021, en seguida se utiliza el denostado carbón. 

Solo una cosa más y me voy a la cueva.

Si en 2050 no queda una gota de petróleo, coincidiendo mi escenario con el curioso Net Zero de la AIE, ¿realmente crees, que eta civilización con 9.000 millones de personas, habrá seguido creciendo, apoyada en solo renovables, sin absolutamente nada de petróleo?.

Si la respuesta es afirmativa, no entiendes nada de lo que significa el petróleo para la sociedad actual. *Y recalco, sin una sola gota de petróleo, porque todas las renovables actuales, se siguen apoyando en los combustibles fósiles.*

Saludos.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (18 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Vaya decepción.
> 
> De tus palabras se deduce que eres tan talibán como aquellos que dices criticar.
> 
> ...



Combustible "fosil" = dinosaurios licuados

Cuando ya no haya huesos dinosaurios a licuar viene el fin del mundo ja ja ja







Así proponen los partidos afrontar el 'Peak Oil' desde el Parlamento Europeo (eldiario.es)





*Así proponen los partidos afrontar el 'Peak Oil' desde el Parlamento Europeo*

*PSdeG, AGEe, BNG, Partido da Terra, Equo, Partido X y UPyD responden sobre sus posiciones acerca del 'techo del petróleo' y de las medidas que proponen adoptar desde la Eurocámara para hacerle frente al fin de este recurso.*





Una refinería de petróleo
Manuel Casal Lodeiro
21 de mayo de 2014 16:15h
La Era del Petróleo Barato ya es historia, según indican numerosos informes elaborados por una gran diversidad de entidades que van desde asociaciones de geólogos y otros científicos independientes, hasta instituciones de inteligencia militar o grandes aseguradores, pasando por la propia Agencia Internacional de la Energía. El Peak Oil o Cénit del Petróleo, es decir, el momento a partir del cual cada vez se extraerá menos petróleo y de peor rendimiento energético, ya está aquí, y la nueva legislatura del Parlamento Europeo (PE) será probablemente la primera que tenga que enfrentarse a las consecuencias más duras para la Unión Europea de este hecho histórico sin precedentes. La propia crisis económica sin final a la vista, los conflictos internacionales de trasfondo energético como los de Irak, Irán, Libia, Siria o más recientemente Ucrania, las revueltas del hambre, el desempleo sin freno, la inestabilidad monetaria, el problema de la deuda... todo remite a las previsiones que desde hace décadas viene haciendo la comunidad científica, comenzando por informes como el de Los Límites del Crecimiento, promovido por el Club de Roma en 1972, que tras cuarenta años de incomprensión y desprecio por parte de la hegemonía económica y política se está demostrando terriblemente acertado (vid. en este sentido, Los límites del crecimiento retomados, de Ugo Bardi, publicado recientemente por Los Libros de La Catarata). El reto que tenemos por delante como especie es de unas dimensiones inauditas, nos advierten, y las personas que resulten elegidas el próximo 25 de mayo tendrán una responsabilidad histórica inesperada sobre sus hombros: contribuir a preparar a la sociedad europea para la muerte de una civilización tras el final de la energía que la hizo posible durante poco más de un siglo. Hemos querido entrevistar a varias de las personas candidatas en estas elecciones para que nos explicasen si son conscientes de esta gravísima situación y lo que proponen hacer al respecto la opciones políticas que representan desde la institución parlamentaria de la UE.
Por primera vez en unas elecciones europeas el asunto del Cénit del Petróleo figura en ciertos programas electorales e incluso está siendo comentado por alguna de las personas candidatas en sus intervenciones de campaña. Así, Florent Marcellesi (EQUO-Primavera Europea) nos recuerda que ellos son “muy conscientes del final de la era del petróleo barato y abundante” y que esto los ha llevado a incluir en su programa varias propuestas encaminadas al “rápido abandono de los combustibles fósiles” identificando expresamente el “pico del petróleo” como “uno de los límites” a un crecimiento perpetuo que califican de “mito”. Proponen actuar desde tres ejes: ahorro, eficiencia y energías renovables “limpias y autónomas”. Lidia Senra (Alternativa Galega de Esquerda en Europa, nº 5 en la lista La Izquierda Plural, encabezada por IU) es junto con Marcellesi otra de las personas que ya se habían significado con sus posicionamientos acerca del Peak Oil en su labor activista previa a su candidatura europea. La ecoagricultora y sindicalista indica que este asunto es “el punto central” de las propuestas sobre energía de la formación a la que representa y que, de hecho, lo menciona casi diariamente en los mítines de esta campaña, relacionándolo con sus repercusiones en la economía, la alimentación o en el “modo de organizarnos socialmente”.

En esta línea también se expresa en su respuesta colectiva el pequeño Partido da Terra (PT), que tiene entre sus principios programáticos el “decrecimiento” y menciona no sólo el Cénit del Petróleo sino también el de los otros combustibles fósiles, haciendo hincapié en la cuestión de la “soberanía energética”, que según opinan es inseparable de estas cuestiones. Ana Miranda (Bloque Nacionalista Galego-Los Pueblos Deciden) no señala en su programa el Peak Oil expresamente pero sí reconoce la “fuerte dependencia del petróleo” que tiene la UE y aboga desde su candidatura por penalizar las energías fósiles y la nuclear y por promover las “energías renovables”, la “eficiencia energética” y la búsqueda de un nuevo modelo energético “más social y menos dependiente”, haciendo repetidas alusiones también a la “soberanía energética” y a la creación de “empleos verdes” de la mano de las energías renovables, algo en lo que también incide especialmente la candidatura de Equo.
El PSOE tampoco reconoce de manera expresa el Cénit, aunque el eurodiputado Sergio Gutiérrez admite que hay que prescindir de manera absoluta de los combustibles fósiles cuando habla de una “transición a una economía sin carbono” que sea “progresiva pero decidida”. Otro de los pequeños partidos que se presentan por primera vez a las europeas, el Partido X – Partido del Futuro (PX), en una respuesta colectiva, señala que el Cénit del Petróleo no está en la agenda del PE y que por tanto no ha sido incluido en su programa electoral, elaborado por los ciudadanos “de manera colaborativa” aunque orientado por las opiniones de un pequeño grupo de expertos entre los que se destacan personas vinculadas con Jeremy Rifkin, conocido proponente de una “III Revolución Industrial” basada en el hidrógeno y en la energía renovable, y que ha asesorado en diversas ocasiones a la propia Comisión Europea; de este grupo también forma parte un buen conocedor de la cuestión del Peak Oil y de los límites del crecimiento, como es el profesor de la UPC, Juan Martínez. Con todo, reconocen desde el PX que la “escasez de los recursos fósiles” es un tema importante y que se debe caminar hacia un modelo cada vez “menos dependiente” de ellos. El eurodiputado de UPyD Francisco Sosa Wagner, quien fuera en esta pasada legislatura miembro de la Comisión de Energía del PE, también se incluye entre los tecnooptimistas al señalar que el nuevo paradigma energético deberá basarse en las “oportunidades tecnológicas del siglo XXI”, entre las que se incluyen —en su opinión— la energía nuclear y el fracking.
*En los programas*
En cuanto a propuestas recogidas expresamente en los programas para hacerle frente al Peak Oil únicamente las podemos encontrar —al menos entre las candidaturas que han respondido a esta entrevista— en los programas de AGEe, el Partido da Terra y —más discretamente— en el de Equo. El PT llega a mencionar ocho acciones muy concretas aunque no explica cómo se podrían poner en marcha desde el PE. También AGEe presenta detalladas propuestas para una acción “inmediata, organizada y solidaria” para afrontar el Cénit del Petróleo y para convertir la energía en un servicio público “controlado democráticamente”; entre sus medidas encontramos propuestas expresas para la reducción del transporte o la rehabilitación energética de edificios por medio de directivas europeas. Equo menciona el tema en su programa en relación a una apuesta por mejorar la resiliencia de unas “Ciudades Sostenibles y en Transición” ante la amenaza del Peak Oil.
En la candidatura de UPyD encontramos continuidad con la actual política energética europea con unas menciones genéricas a la “reducción de emisiones”, la disminución de la “dependencia” de las energías fósiles, la eficiencia y el impulso a las renovables. Por contra, el BNG destaca que la política europea reciente ha cambiado de rumbo y ha dejado de lado las renovables y la búsqueda de una menor dependencia energética. “Seguridad energética” y “competitividad” son mencionados tanto por UPyD como por el PSOE, partido este que defiende que son valores que se han de “preservar” en la lucha contra el Cambio Climático. El Partido X es otro de los que vincula la cuestión energética con el cambio climático —como hacen en general todas las candidaturas—, y apunta ambiguamente a la reducción global del consumo en términos de “reajuste de los hábitos de consumo”. Este partido hace repetidas referencias al modelo eléctrico español y la polémica regulación del “autoconsumo” pidiendo una directiva europea que la corrija.
Ante el panorama del fin de la era del petróleo, surge inevitablemente la cuestión de las “energías alternativas”, terreno en el que encontramos importantes divergencias entre las diferentes candidaturas. El PSOE menciona su documento estratégico al respecto —elaborado “por un grupo de expertos”— y que pretenden sirva para un “pacto energético” a nivel español pero sin citar acciones que se puedan realizar desde el PE al respecto. Del otro lado se sitúan candidaturas como la de Equo que apuestan directamente por el abandono de todas las energías fósiles y de la nuclear y —al igual que AGEe— por un nuevo modelo energético 100% renovable en un horizonte indeterminado, basado en un mix variable y adaptado a cada lugar, y en un “menor consumo” energético —pues el actual lo consideran “inasumible”— combinado con una mayor “eficiencia”, esta sí, omnipresente en todas las candidaturas entrevistadas. El PT, al igual que Equo y AGEe, considera el nivel de consumo actual insostenible e imposible de cubrir con energías renovables, de lo que derivan la necesidad del decrecimiento. El Partido X también combina ahorro, eficiencia y fuentes energéticas locales en sus propuestas, en las que son asesorados por su propio “grupo de expertos”. Otra candidatura que apoya sus propuestas en las renovables y en la eficiencia (incidiendo menos en la cuestión del ahorro) es el BNG, que habla de una necesaria “revolución energética” que debería ser liderada a nivel mundial por la UE y basada en la “equidad social e internacional” y a la que aportan el concepto de “descentralización” y de “producción a pequeña escala”, de manera similar a lo que propone AGEe, quienes mencionan las “cooperativas energéticas” y el papel de los ayuntamientos en esa producción relocalizada de la energía, algo que también defiende Equo.
El BNG considera “inaceptable” la opción nuclear por sus riesgos y por los “gastos ocultos” que implica, señalan las repercusiones medioambientales y sociales de la extracción de petróleo en los países productores, y que no es “sensato” seguir quemando carbón —en opinión de Miranda—, aunque el BNG se ha posicionado repetidamente en defensa de las centrales térmicas de carbón gallegas de As Pontes y Meirama. AGEe propone el cierre progresivo de todas las centrales nucleares así como el de las térmicas de carbón y fuel-oil, y sitúa en el 2023 el horizonte de cierre de las centrales térmicas gallegas. UPyD reconoce que vivimos en una “civilización derrochadora” aunque afirma que la energía nuclear “es también una opción” para el mix energético que proponen. Ante la pregunta acerca de los estudios científicos en los que basan sus cálculos del grado de sustituibilidad de las energías fósiles por otras, ninguna de las candidaturas ha dado una respuesta concreta y, como mucho, se han referido a “grupos de expertos” (PSOE y PX) o al seguimiento permanente de las publicaciones de ciertos colectivos ecologistas o científicos (Equo, BNG, PT y AGEe).

continua...


----------



## abe heinsenberg (18 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> confundís causas y consecuencias
> La agenda 2030 es consecuencia del peak oil.
> La necesidad de engañar a la población para gestionar el decrecimiento ha surgido una vez terminado el crecimiento sin deuda, proceso que comenzó hace décadas.
> El peak oil decís que se usa como excusa por parte del NWO para aplicar la agenda 2030 sin embargo este tema solo se discute en burbuja y cuatro foros mal contados.
> ...



Si la mayoría se tira a un volcán tenemos que tirarnos todos.es tan real como el cobic o la super guerra el barril de petróleo bajando pero el gobierno robando .de eso no hablan tampoco.ni de la brutal subida de luz y gas espero que usted de ejemplo y utilice la bicicleta para todo .no coja el avión .espero también que sea vegano y coma cucarachas y gusanos le deseo suerte con su verde .por qué yo paso.todo el Nom para usted.


----------



## LIRDISM (18 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Reducir los costes y no sustituir no son afirmaciones incompatibles.
> 
> Las renovables son muy baratas, pero como son intermitentes, necesitan respaldo. ¿Cómo evaluamos el coste del respaldo?. Y sobre todo, ¿cuando serán autosuficientes?.
> 
> Saludos y me disculpo por mi salida.



El respaldo ha sido malgastar 20.000 millones de euros en instalaciones de ciclo combinado del que depende el precio final e invertir 100.000 millones de euros en unas energías limpias que es imposible de pagar y son parte del coste que pagamos en la factura por esa gran estafa que ha arruinado un poco más este país quebrado.


----------



## meanboy (18 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Vaya decepción.
> 
> De tus palabras se deduce que eres tan talibán como aquellos que dices criticar.
> 
> ...



La mayoria no tienen ni idea de como seria un mundo sin petroleo. Es volver a la edad media con linternas.


----------



## grom (18 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> No. Lo que pasa es que paseé por esa cueva en el pasado y la conozco.
> Digamos que tuve suerte de siempre ir de paseo y no entrar a la religión. Siempre he sido disidente, hasta en la propia disidencia.
> 
> Dicho esto, Burbuja es otra "cueva" y eso que le tengo cariño. Lo que pasa es que más diversa. Es algo de agradecer cuando hay discusiones y no un monótono discurso dominado por gente dándose la razón los unos a los otros.



Pues salio de una cueva, y entro en otra.

Que politico en el mundo se ha declarado peakoilero?
Es una imaginacion mia el absoluto teatro del cambio climatico? La imposicion de renovables de una manera absolutamente irracional? La criminalizacion del co2?

El mundo que usted se ha montado en su cabeza, no coincide con la realidad. Bajese del pedestal moral en que se imagina usted que está.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (18 Mar 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> Estamos en el año 2022 y los imbeciles estos aun no les ha dado por crear un combustible inorganico en laboratorio. Son unos putos cracks, coño.



El agua ya es una fuente de energia y todos sus proponentes aparecen muertos y suicidados


----------



## estupeharto (18 Mar 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Las guerras las provocan los gobiernos cuando quieran, los civiles no tienen armas para rebelarse.
> Los que están arriba del todo, los que manejan estos datos, las compañías que sacan beneficio del petróleo y de todas las energías saben si hay suficiente o no y saben de sobra si es suficiente la vida con energías renovables. Yo creo que el tema va de querer más parte del pastel, les jode en el alma que sepan que la gente puede ser autosuficiente si les da la gana.
> 
> Con placas solares y una turbina eólica y pozo propio de agua y produciendo tu propio gas en casa puedes ser autosuficiente de pagar facturas y de comprar alimentos. Por eso los esclavos están en las ciudades, son los verdaderos esclavos que han mantenido el capitalismo.
> ...



¿Y el transporte?


----------



## IMPULSES (18 Mar 2022)

JODER que pesados con el peak oil...

Porque no se lo preguntais a los yankees cuyo motor mas "sencillo" en un 6 cilindros ....a ellos no les preocupa, pues al resto tampoco !!! o ecoñologismo solo es en Europa?


----------



## Plvs Vltra (18 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> Pues salio de una cueva, y entro en otra.
> 
> Que politico en el mundo se ha declarado peakoilero?
> Es una imaginacion mia el absoluto teatro del cambio climatico? La imposicion de renovables de una manera absolutamente irracional? La criminalizacion del co2?
> ...



END THE FOSSIL FUEL ECONOMY: Extinction Rebellion releases plan to block UK oil refineries in April - Extinction Rebellion UK







*END THE FOSSIL FUEL ECONOMY: Extinction Rebellion releases plan to block UK oil refineries in April*
March 09, 2022 by Extinction Rebellion
Email: press@extinctionrebellion.uk
Phone: +447561098449 / +447986671716
Facebook | Instagram | Twitter | Media Assets | Donate
#ExtinctionRebellion #EndFossilFilth #RebelforLife

Extinction Rebellion launched plans this morning to block major UK oil refineries in April as part of their Rebellion, beginning on April 9th. Although the exact locations are yet to be made public, the group says it intends to ‘stop the harm at the source’ and create enough disruption to force the UK government to commit to Extinction Rebellion’s immediate demand: to stop the fossil fuel economy.

Laser focused action will target the fossil fuel industry to cause maximum nonviolent disruption and tell the story of the fossil fuelled corruption at the heart of our democracy, while standing in solidarity with all people around the world who are defending their lives, land, wildlife and cultures in the face of the crisis.

Extinction Rebellion will pull together with other movements for change to disrupt the fossil fuel industry enough to create a tipping point moment. The group Just Stop Oil will also be blocking refineries across the UK, with other groups to be confirmed. A spokesperson for Extinction Rebellion said,_ “We are calling on protest groups, NGOs and individuals to join us and take a stand to stop fossil fuels once and for all. Now is the time, this is the moment. Don’t sit this one out!”_

The plans come amid the ongoing conflict in Ukraine and on the heels of last week’s dire IPCC report and , which acknowledges the ‘widespread’ damage that is already happening, and that the limits of adaptation are now being breached.

Tim Crosland of Plan B, said: _“Our addiction to fossil fuels must end immediately if there’s to be any hope left of tackling the climate crisis. There can be no denying this anymore. Last week’s devastating IPCC report is just the latest in a series of increasingly desperate warnings from scientists. We know what is happening, we know what needs to be done and we know those in power are failing us.

“The Ukraine conflict and the climate crisis have the same underlying cause: the imperialist pursuit of land and resources for profit, concentrating power in the hands of toxic individuals and corporations. By decarbonising our economies we can take power back from war mongers and change course, averting climate breakdown and collapse. But it must happen now, before governments use the conflict as an excuse to get off Russian oil and gas, only to begin drilling closer to home.”_

Clare Farrell, Extinction Rebellion co-founder said: _“Oil refineries are symbolic of continued extraction and profit for a small group of very wealthy companies at the expense of everyone else. We burn them, pollute our cities, poison ourselves and our children whilst committing to climate breakdown. It’s no wonder the entire environmental movement is focussing on ending fossil fuels and the death they cause. The writing is on the wall, and we are out of time._

“_We face an ongoing cost of living crisis with fossil fuel companies making record breakingly massive profits. We have failed to insulate homes or make progress on energy efficiency here in the UK and experts are expecting an especially difficult winter later this year unless bold effort is made in the name of protecting the vulnerable and the poor. The government’s net zero commitments are being called into question, with some politicians and think tanks calling for a referendum on net zero, claiming that British people “can’t afford” to address climate change. But the truth is the opposite, the UK can afford to change and we can’t afford not to. 

“Boris Johnson arguing for a ‘climate change pass’ involving new fossil fuel development sidelines the decades of failure to prevent millions of deaths from pollution and climate breakdown by building in decades more failure and more millions of deaths. We need to decarbonise and to do so as fast as possible.” _

This morning, Extinction Rebellion UK sent a letter to the UK Government to state the April plans. The letter says, _“Every day the UK government fails to act makes our common future more bleak, our prospects more terrifying. And you know this. You have understood implicitly the path our planet is on since Sir Patrick Vallance, Government Chief Scientific Adviser presented the facts to you on 28 January 2020.”_

It concludes: _“So, either you do what the entire scientific community and the International Energy Agency is telling us we need to do to save ourselves and stop all fossil fuel investments immediately, or in April we are going to do what you refuse to do. We’re going to stop the UK oil flow and bring the country with us.”_

Following the beginning of the refineries blockades, Extinction Rebellion will then ‘flood London’ with people from the 9th April. With a simple, agile, participation design, we plan to be easy to find, easy to join, disruptive and impossible to ignore. We will create the most roadblocks we ever have with a new and impactful action design.

On the heels of the Extinction Rebellion 2022 UK Strategy released in January, arguably XR UK’s most exciting plan of action yet, the Rebellion aims to reignite XR’s original Theory of Change, and mass mobilise towards 3.5% of the population. This will mean a move away from Rebellions involving multiple targeted direct actions, towards focused acts of mass participation to overwhelm the state.

Gully Bujak from Extinction Rebellion UK, said: _“This year we’re asking you to step up. We’re asking you to refuse to be a bystander, while our world is sold and burned by a greedy minority. If you’ve sat on the fence until now and asked yourself, “what can I do?” then here’s your answer. Nonviolent civil resistance is simply our best shot at forcing the government to take responsibility. In 2019 we disrupted central London for 10 days and the government came to the negotiating table – two weeks later, parliament became the first in the world to declare a climate emergency. Civil disobedience is beyond justified, and we know it works, we just need more people. We need you. Come with us on April 9th. Don’t just look up, step up – and then sit down and claim your place in history.”_

*Project 3.5*

Extinction Rebellion UK has set out on its most ambitious mobilisation plan yet this year. It’s called Project 3.5 and the idea is a simple one: the more of us there are, the harder we are to ignore. It’s people power, pure and simple. It’s worked throughout history and across the globe, and it will work again.

From now on, everyone is called upon to help us grow Extinction Rebellion, mobilising towards 3.5% of the population will be at our core – until we’re too big to be ignored and the government is forced to the negotiating table.

The tools themselves are systematic, cyclical and scalable so that 3 or 3,000 rebels can easily pick them up, run with them, and keep going in a rinse, refine, repeat rhythm, having hundreds of thousands of meaningful conversations.

Alanna Byrne of Extinction Rebellion UK, said:_ “As our planet passes multiple tipping points, and the UK sleepwalks into authoritarianism, what XR does this year will affect everything. So, we are mobilising across the UK like never before, for the biggest collective act of nonviolent civil resistance in history. Now is the moment to begin building a world where love, care and freedom are prioritised.

Will you sit back and do nothing? Or will you step up?”_


----------



## sebboh (18 Mar 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> JODER que pesados con el peak oil...
> 
> Porque no se lo preguntais a los yankees cuyo motor mas "sencillo" en un 6 cilindros ....a ellos no les preocupa, pues al resto tampoco !!! o ecoñologismo solo es en Europa?



un poco si que les preocupa cuando tienes a Biden mendigando a unos cuantos paises que aumenten la producción, que su gente se cabrea con el precio del galón. Poco le debe faltar para ofrecerle ayuda militar a Putin para que se quede con Ucrania a cambio de un incremento en la producción


----------



## estertores (18 Mar 2022)

Gracias por el artículo y el blog @antorob, ambos muy interesantes, aunque me temo que la mayor parte de la gente ni quiere ni puede dedicar el esfuerzo necesario para asimilarlos.

Yo hace casi 20 años que soy consciente de la historia del peak-oil, entonces la respuesta de la gente era "ya inventarán algo", y cuando inventaron los smartphones, las redes sociales, las crisis económicas, las pandemias y más recientemente las guerras a medida... la respuesta es "el petróleo es infinito", "el agua es una fuente de energía" o "la energía nuclear nos salvará".

La mayoría de la gente no quiere/puede ver la realidad, esa es la raíz de la mayor parte de problemas, niegan la realidad hasta que esta les aplasta y entonces colapsan psicológicamente.

Sobre las gráficas que aportas y tus predicciones, es probable que muchos de los datos en los que te basas sean falsos, los mercados de combustibles fósiles llevan años intervenidos, los datos de reservas y producción no son fiables, muy poca gente dispone de los datos reales.

Lo único claro es que nuestras vidas van a ser cada vez más difíciles y complicadas.


----------



## butricio (18 Mar 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Te parece que hay pocas evidencias en tu día a día?.
> Crees que la subida de carburantes, el empeño en la reducción de consumo, la imposibilidad de aumentar la oferta para cubrir la demanda, el empeño en acabar con los motores de combustión, los impuestos a los hidrocarburos, el peaje en autovías?
> Jodo macho



Todo eso solo evidencia una vorazidad impuesticida que ya conocemos hace años y un bluff tecnologico muy util para cobrar hasta por respirar

No digo que no pueda pasar,digo que esas señales son pastoreo puro y duro


----------



## Pinchazo (18 Mar 2022)

SatanClaus dijo:


> El problema es que tu razonamiento no es de ingeniero, sino de político. El primero busca soluciones partiendo siempre del peor de los supuestos posibles, mientras que el segundo plantea un futuro brillante y da por sentado que las soluciones _ya irán apareciendo_ para que ese futuro se materialice.
> 
> La historia reciente ha dejado claro que la segunda mentalidad ha sido mucho más nociva que la primera.



Disculpe, pero no estamos para nada de acuerdo.

A ver que ejemplos me da que la "primera mentalidad". Ya le digo yo que tendrá que forzar el caso para encajarlo a martillazos.

Cuando los inversores invierten, deben hacerlo siempre sobre la base del futuro que va a desarrollar su actividad, no sobre el presente.
El ganador es el que más acierta en su predicción.

Si apuesta por el peor escenario en lugar del más probable, lo que ocurrirá es que se va a quedar fuera de mercado.

En todo escenario hay que contemplar que se gana si se acierta y que se pierde si se equivoca.

Y esa es una de las cosas que siempre más me ha llamado la atención del crashoilerismo. Como prácticamente no tienen solución, y lo único que proponen es "decrecimiento" (=empobrecimiento), su propuesta básicamente no produce ninguna ganancia en caso de que vayamos al decrecimiento igualmente por fracasar en el intento de la transición energética, mientras que adoptar su postura es una garantía de "crash" por la vía del decrecimiento ideológico en lugar del supuesto decrecimiento que nos llegaría por recursos.



SatanClaus dijo:


> En cuanto a la supuesta "agresividad" del discurso pikolero, es una apreciación subjetiva tuya. Yo también llevo siguiendo esto desde 2003, y el tono se ha mantenido consistente todos estos años. El aumento de la agresividad tendrás que buscarlo en otra parte, y está más bien relacionado con los tiempos actuales, que son bastante distintos a lo que auguraban los tecnooptimistas hace una o dos décadas.



Supongo que es el defecto de estar dentro.
La de insultos que habré aguantado en estas discusiones. Supongo que es también la razón por la que mi nivel de cordialidad en las conversaciones ahora ya no es el que tenía en el pasado.
Pero eso supongo que es experiencia personal.

Pero no sólo es el trato. También son los argumentos. Las curvas de crisisenergetica que era la referencia en los comienzos, era una hubbert muy clásica.

Ahora las gráficas que se presentan son acantilados de Séneca, que caen abruptamente en lugar de seguir la curva de Hubbert del pasado.
A veces se recurre al tema de la TRE para hacer una doble gráfica, como la que se ha mostrado en el propio hilo para exagerar la carencia de fósiles.

O por ejemplo, hablando de TRE, pues originalmente claro, como las renovables estaban poco desarrolladas, pues era fácil que en los análisis salieran con retorno pobre o inferior a 1.

Pero a medida que las cifras mejoraron, tuvieron que hacer piruetas con las cifras. En la última de Pedro Prieto, que ya tiene años, tuvo que inventarse un concepto que jamás había existido de "TRE extendida" pasa buscarle energía que meter a la entrada para tumbar el valor de salida.
O sea pura pirueta numérica para obtener el resultado que estaba preestablecido de antemano.

Han tenido que seguir buscando límites en materiales para defender que "las renovables no pueden reemplazar a las fósiles". En lugar de irse a una exposición concreta, cada vez más las exposiciones son parrafadas de repetición de muchos argumentos del pasado (cada uno ya respondido) para dificultar la respuesta por el volumen de temas tratados, en lugar de centrarse en uno.

También la agresividad se nota en la forma en que las críticas son recibidas. Pobre Alb y la de insultos que ha soportado por ser voz discordante en "tierra del enemigo". En otros tiempos, eso no pasaba. El borde era Pedro Prieto y poco más (entiéndase por borde en la forma de replicar a las voces discordantes con chascarrillos, exageraciones, y ese tipo de cosas. El ataque personal no era habitual, a diferencia de ahora que es más normal).

Si participo aquí, en burbuja, en estos hilos es porque confío que personas neutrales que pudieran pasar por ellos puedan contrastar opiniones. Se de antemano que intentar convencer a un convencido, aunque fuera de algo como que la Tierra es redonda y no plana (asumiendo que no es un trol), es inútil.

Supongo que tampoco soy impermeable por mi lado. Mi forma de expresarme en estos hilos es más agresiva que en el pasado también. Por ejemplo, esas referencias a la "cueva". No es que no lo pensara en el pasado. Es que, en pro de una conversación más civilizada, me mordía la lengua más veces. Ya supongo que me resbala más. Además tampoco es que lo diga en intención de insulto, sino realmente es un término más coloquial y representativo de la "cámara de eco". (También podría haber dicho que se dedican a "chuparse las pollas"... pero eso sonaba incluso peor, aunque el término no deje de ser representativo)



SatanClaus dijo:


> Los picoleros, entre los que me incluyo, llevamos desde el inicio reclamando un decrecimiento ordenado en la intensidad del consumo energético donde más se derrocha, o sea, en Occidente. Desde el comienzo se nos ha dicho que queríamos matar a los negritos de África (falacia), que éramos una panda de comunistas (falacia), o que no era posible porque el sistema también dependía de ese consumo supérfluo que criticábamos. Y mira, en eso llevaban razón: la civilización del derroche dependía del derroche. Quién lo iba a pensar.



Y yo sigo pensando lo mismo. De lo que hablan es de dirigir la economía, que encima no es peakoil, sino comunismo, por mucho que intenten vestirlo de otra cosa.

(Nota: se que los crashoileros que están unidos en la creencia de que todo se va al traste, NO están unidos en el tema de aplicar medidas comunistas como solución, aunque haya un grupo de peso de esa tendencia)

Con o sin problemas energéticos, esa es una receta para el desastre. Suerte que no se ha aplicado.



SatanClaus dijo:


> Avisamos de que la transición se podría hacer por las buenas o por las malas. Se nos ridiculizó. Ahora la transición se va a hacer por las malas. Y se quiere cargar con la culpa a los que avisaron de este escenario; matar al mensajero, uno de los tropos más clásicos de la estupidez humana.
> 
> Habrá picoleros que sigan avisando, y otros que se resarzan en el "os lo dije". Por mi parte, al menos, que le den por culo a todo. Ya no tengo nada que avisar, mi capital de buena voluntad se ha agotado. Ahora que cada perro se lama su cipote.



Es que no es necesario que clamen "el apocalipsis está aquí". Ya hay un calendario de transición, pero dado que ustedes niegan la posibilidad de transición sus avisos no son realmente medidas que arreglen nada.

Y las "soluciones" comunistas (repito... no son "oficiales", porque no hay uniformidad de criterio), pues son malas tanto en la abundancia como en la escasez. Véase el hilo del forero que enlacé antes, diciendo que hay que racionar el combustible.
Y si se lo buscan, también mi respuesta.


----------



## Peakoil (18 Mar 2022)

Por mi nick, ya sabéis que opino. Hace mucho tiempo que no me conectaba, pero este hilo me ha hecho volver a escribir después de muchos años.

Por mi parte, poco que añadir a todo lo comentado en este hilo. Desde mi punto de vista (que es solo eso, hemo venido a opinar), el peakoil es un hecho geológico incuestionable. Es muy difícil negar que se vaya a producir. Otra cosa es cómo de relevante va a ser ese hecho para la sociedad y la economía. Varios desvarios personales:

1.- La importancia del uso de la energía en la revolución industrial y social es un hecho histórico difícil de obviar. Primero el carbón y luego el petróleo han supuesto pasar de una economía preindustrial a la que tenemos hoy en día. Las mejoras actuales de productividad no vienen por el uso de la energía (clásicas de las revoluciones industriales anteriores), sino de la mejora en otras tecnologías. Pero, sin energía barata, esas otras mejoras no se sostienen (no se puede hacer cloud computing y AI sin energía para los servidores). Por tanto, desligar el crecimiento económico del uso de más energía se está comprobando como muy complicado. 

2.- Las mejoras tecnológicas han permitido ir modificando el mix energético, pero muy poco a poco. Las fuentes de energía renovables son inmensas (energía solar, eólica, ...). Pero, caben dudas de si nos vamos a encontrar con otras limitaciones de recursos. Es decir, cada vez está más claro que la tecnología asociada a las energías renovables va estando más madura y se acerca a la eficiencia del uso de carbón y petróleo. Pero hay un problema de factibilidad. A pesar de ser una estrategia con buena rentabilidad/riesgo, no sabemos si los recursos necesarios van a estar disponibles en cantidad y en el tiempo necesario. Conforme pase el tiempo, iremos viendo (ser la bruja lola es difícil; hacer pronósticos sobre el futuro también). Está claro que si el declive del petróleo es muy rápido, las posibilidades de que tengamos recursos/tiempo/tecnología madura disminuyen. Por tanto, se está haciendo todo lo posible para que no haya un declive rápido por parte de todos los implicados (gobiernos, empresas energéticas, ...). Esto implica bajar la demanda (desincentivar el consumo, bajadas de renta disponible, excluir ciertos países, ...) y asumir las pérdidas de un negocio no-rentable (emisión de deuda pública a mansalva para financiar la fiesta). El problema es que, esta estrategia, que había funcionado más o menos desde la crisis de 2008, se ha venido abajo como consecuencia de los efectos de parar un sistema complejo, como es la economía global, con la pandemia. Si los recursos finalmente son suficientes, el problema es la transición, tiempos, errores, ... Si finalmente no lo son, habrá que decidir quién decrece (y puede que no sea una conversación amigable) o directamente es excluido de la nueva economía libre de carbono (como lo están ahora mismo gran parte de la población mundial).

3.- Los nuevos invitados a la fiesta. Si éramos pocos en la fiesta, se ha unido China, y quieren hacerlo India y muchos otros. No hay para todos. No hay más que hablar a este respecto. Con los niveles de consumo (no solo de energía), de Europa, Japón o EEUU, no podemos a corto plazo ni probablemente a largo plazo. Y esto no es solo por la energía. Los límites en todos los demás recursos entran muy rápido en escena. Y en Europa no estamos especialmente bien situados. Por lo que somos los más interesados en que las cosas no se salgan de cauces razonables. Esto es un problema distinto, pero ligado al anterior. No es lo mismo asegurarse de que 7000 millones de personas comen y tienen un refugio que asegurarse de que tienen coche, viajes de fin de semana y i-Phones. 

4.- Para los que piensen que el decrecimiento es algo del futuro, me encanta esta tabla de la EPA. Los jóvenes españoles no solo tienen una tasa de paro cada vez mayor, sino que cada vez cobran menos. Tienen menos renta (menos población activa y menos renta por persona trabajadora). Por tanto, consumen menos. Están en decrecimiento desde 2008 (casualmente). Es decir, son más pobres y consumen menos porque han decrecido en la última década. 






5.- Por último, me da igual si queda mucho o poco petróleo. La realidad es que cada vez es más caro explotarlo porque, como somos seres inteligentes, hemos explotado primero el que tiene un menor coste de explotación. Por tanto, los nuevos petróleos (fracking, arenas bituminosas, ...) son geniales, pero muy caras de extraer y procesar. Por tanto, el coste de la energía sube. Y, como estamos viendo, ese mayor coste encarece todo lo demás. Por tanto, no es solo que haya suficiente petróleo o no, sino que el precio es más elevado (en España hay muchas centrales eléctricas, pero cuando entran a funcionar las caras, ya estamos viendo qué pasa). Y puede que no pase nada y nos vayamos adaptando progresivamente (la rana en el agua que se va calentando). Pero los sistemas complejos tienden a tener puntos de inflexión (teoría del caos), y no sabemos muy bien donde están esos puntos que pueden hacer que la transición no sea modélica.


----------



## Pinchazo (18 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Después de tantos años, las renovables siguen siendo un ridículo porcentaje de la energía primaria y sigues criticando a los que señalan esta evidencia. No han conseguido reducir la demanda de petróleo que sigue aumentando y en cuanto fallan un poco, como en Europa en 2021, en seguida se utiliza el denostado carbón.



Tercera aparición del "ridículo aporte renovable".
Ya está respondido en el hilo. No me voy a repetir.



antorob dijo:


> Si en 2050 no queda una gota de petróleo, coincidiendo mi escenario con el curioso Net Zero de la AIE, ¿realmente crees, que eta civilización con 9.000 millones de personas, habrá seguido creciendo, apoyada en solo renovables, sin absolutamente nada de petróleo?.



Tan pronto las renovables crezcan más que el descenso fósil, sí, se seguirá creciendo, porque los límites renovables son de techos muy altos y hay mucha población que demandará seguir consumiendo más energía (básicamente los más pobres). 
Y en algún momento se llegará a casi cero en los fósiles (cero es mucho más complicado, pero no tiene impacto), y básicamente la sociedad se moverá por renovables.

El calendario es más complicado, pero el hito que deja atrás las preocupaciones es que las renovables crezcan más rápido que el descenso más acusado que se pueda esperar de las fósiles. Alcanzado ese hito, el riesgo de problemas se vuelve mínimo.



antorob dijo:


> Si la respuesta es afirmativa, no entiendes nada de lo que significa el petróleo para la sociedad actual. Y recalco, sin una sola gota de petróleo, porque todas las renovables actuales, se siguen apoyando en los combustibles fósiles.



Repetir los mismos argumentos no son nuevos argumentos. Es sólo dar la chapa.


----------



## Rocker (18 Mar 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Y el transporte?



El transporte es prácticamente de lo único que iban a sacar tajada las grandes empresas si la mayoría de la población se hace autosuficiente.
Estamos en un modelo de economía que es obsolencencia programada. Dependes de las empresas a no ser que tengas un coche que permita mezclar etanol y lo produzcas tu también casa. 
En realidad el sistema está hecho para que ganen siempre los de arriba, si la mayoría de la gente pensara en ser autosuficiente no tendrían de donde sacar para vivir como dioses los de arriba, se inventarían impuestos para quitarte lo máximo posible, supongo que depende de cómo quieras vivir.
El sistema ahora ya no da para más, todo el mundo quiere vivir mejor pero es imposible para todos, somos muchos.

Mismamente ni siquiera hace falta ir tan alto. Coges un puñado de artistas ricos, cantantes y actores y coges ahora a las nuevas generaciones y sabes de sobra que la música es muy bonita que puedes tener muchas cualidades pero los millones de cantantes que tienes en spotify no son ricos, para la gran mayoría el pastel se acabó, muchos de esos artistas tienen que tener otro trabajo, ya no pueden vivir sólo de la música. 
Todos los artistas se han hecho ricos porque tienena un montón de gente comprando discos y yendo a conciertos, y las discográficas igual.
La gente cuando ve que toda la vida va a ser un puto esclavo y que no hay manera de escalar es cuando prefiere desengancharse y depender lo menos posible del sistema siendo autosuficiente. Si eres rico te la sopla, lo pagas todo con dinero y no tienes que preocuparte de la inflación, cuando no lo eres la cosa cambia, en algún momento en tu vida te pones a pensar a quien estás enriqueciendo con tu trabajo y con tus gastos, y te das cuenta de que no es a ti mismo, sino que cada vez eres más pobre, año tras año y crisis tras crisis.

Hace años que ya sabemos cuál va a ser nuestro futuro con las pensiones, con la edad de jubilación, con todas las mentiras de crisis provocadas, etc. vamos camino a la pobreza, y supongo que depende de nosotros mismos no dejarnos caer aún más y no regalar a los gobiernos ni a las empresas de energía ni un céntimo, que se lo regalen los ricos que les sobra.


----------



## Pinchazo (18 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> ¿Que politico en el mundo se ha declarado peakoilero?



La mayoría no saben ni lo que es ni les importa.
Y los que lo saben, no es como si tuviera importancia en su cargo, así que es normal que ni lo mencione.

Eso aparecerá en el epígrafe sobre la seguridad energética y todo eso, a los responsables de ese área.
Que ustedes vivan creyendo que el petróleo es lo único que mueve el mundo no significa que los demás lo crean y viven con otras preocupaciones.



grom dijo:


> Es una imaginacion mia el absoluto teatro del cambio climatico?



Que (algunos de) ustedes crean que es un teatro no significa que lo sea. ¿No se le ha ocurrido que ambas cosas pueden ser reales a la vez?



grom dijo:


> La imposicion de renovables de una manera absolutamente irracional?



No se han impuesto las renovables. Se han favorecido su despliegue (algunas veces con errores garrafales)
Y no, su despliegue no ha sido irracional. Gracias a esos apoyos se ha acelerado el despliegue, y le recuerdo que esto va de calendarios (al menos desde mi visión).



grom dijo:


> La criminalizacion del co2?



Es lo mismo que lo de arriba. Si crees que es real, es normal que quieras reducirlo.

Le doy la vuelta a sus argumentos. Supongamos que es una conspiración política. ¿De qué sirve eso si creyesen que es inservible como ustedes argumentan?



grom dijo:


> El mundo que usted se ha montado en su cabeza, no coincide con la realidad. Bajese del pedestal moral en que se imagina usted que está.



Creo que lo que dice debería aplicárselo a ustedes, que viven en el mundo del apocalipsis inminente perpetuo.

Yo más bien que no quiero tener al derrotismo tóxico del crashoilerismo cerca. 
Incluso en el caso que tuviéramos una megacrisis. El negativismo y la toxicidad acerca de las soluciones (de lo que sea) puede aplicarse a cualquier contexto, no sólo al crashoil.


----------



## selenio (18 Mar 2022)

Viendo estos hilos y el OP, veo que la elite Globalista Neo Malthusiana a triunfado, sustituyase Cambio climatico por Peak Oil, si el primer Francomodin no cuela el segundo si, osea, Globalismo Malthusiano puro y duro.

Porque ademas el Peak Oil, no es el unico ,de pronto el PEAK, lo tenemos EN TODO, asi, a bote pronto, de un dia para otro.

Eso si, Joiga, que los estados se hayan puesto en plan de limitar la oferta de forma totalmente artificial y a lo bestia, con guerras, prohibiciones de explotar nuevos yacimientos, abandonos de existentes como el carbon, de gas, no explotacion de otros con razones "ecologicas", regulaciones e impuestos artificiales astronomios, distorsionando salvajemente la oferta ,DE ESAS VARIABLES, mejor hablamos mañana.

Felicidades a los CMs Pikoleros sois disidencia controlada, les haceis el juego al NWO Globalista de puta madre, tal vez os den 20 Centimos.


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Tercera aparición del "ridículo aporte renovable".
> Ya está respondido en el hilo. No me voy a repetir.
> 
> 
> ...




Lo primero que dije cuando comencé en el hilo es que busco contrastar información y argumentos.

Si te limitas a decir , que ya has contestado, puede que te satisfaga a ti, pero a los demás (hablo por mi mismo) es evidente que no lo ha hecho y quizás por eso se repite el argumento. Por ejemplo, ¿cuándo la energía primaria tendrá una aportación del 20% de eólica y fotovoltaica?. 

Otra pregunta. 

¿En alguna parte del mundo se ha construido, transportado e instalado algún molino o panel solar, sin utilizar petróleo?.

Y no me digas que ya lo has contestado en el hilo, porque si crees que los argumentos del peak oil se repiten, deberías ver lo que comentas desde otra óptica, *para ver que solo dices, que las renovables van a crecer mucho* (estamos de acuerdo), pero no veo por ningún sitio, que la demanda dee petróleo se reduzca. Y eso que los precios están en 100$ y las restricciones por coronavirus aún no se han eliminado completamente.

El ejemplo de Noruega, te debería dejar claro, que eliminar los combustibles fósiles de la demanda no es tan fácil, aunque las ventas de coches sean 100% eléctricas. 

Saludos.

PD Por cierto , te agradezco que sigas dando el contrapunto, si no el debate se acaba y no tiene mucho sentido seguir.


----------



## grom (18 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> La mayoría no saben ni lo que es ni les importa.
> Y los que lo saben, no es como si tuviera importancia en su cargo, así que es normal que ni lo mencione.
> 
> Eso aparecerá en el epígrafe sobre la seguridad energética y todo eso, a los responsables de ese área.
> ...



Acabemos.
No "crees" en el peakoil, pero SI en el cambio climatico.
No necesitas contarme mucho mas.


----------



## selenio (18 Mar 2022)

Pikoleros y Cambio Climatistas estais en realidad el mismo lado Neo Malthusiano del Globalismo, no os peleis hombre, para parecer bandos diferentes, que no cuela, en realidad sois disidencia controlada el uno del otro, servis al mismo amo Globalista, tranquilos, los 20 Centismos os llegaran a todos.

Por supuesto ni creo en el Peak Oil y resto de "Peak", ni en el cambio climatico antropogenico, con un ridiculo 0,04% de CO2 en el total de la componente atmosferica.


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2022)

estertores dijo:


> Gracias por el artículo y el blog @antorob, ambos muy interesantes, aunque me temo que la mayor parte de la gente ni quiere ni puede dedicar el esfuerzo necesario para asimilarlos.
> 
> Yo hace casi 20 años que soy consciente de la historia del peak-oil, entonces la respuesta de la gente era "ya inventarán algo", y cuando inventaron los smartphones, las redes sociales, las crisis económicas, las pandemias y más recientemente las guerras a medida... la respuesta es "el petróleo es infinito", "el agua es una fuente de energía" o "la energía nuclear nos salvará".
> 
> ...




Tienes toda la razón del mundo.

Las reservas de petróleo que presento o las que tiene la AIE o el resto de instituciones son solo estimaciones.

Cualquier gráfico de producción futura basada en esas estimaciones tiene muchas posibilidades de estar errado, solo por el hecho de variar las estimaciones, al ajustar las cifras reales.

Pero existe alguna pista relevante.

La ausencia de descubrimientos en los últimos cuarenta años, indica que la producción depende de las reservas y estas se están agotando con cada barril producido.

La necesidad de extraer petróleo de fuentes más caras, tanto desde el punto de vista financiero, como del energético.

La entrada en barrena de muchos países antaño grandes productores y su incapacidad para revertir el pico, una vez empieza el descenso, excepto el caso especial de EE.UU.

La escasa capacidad de reserva, para aumentar la producción con rapidez.

La peligrosa simetría (o similitud) de las curvas del Net Zero, con las curvas del peak oil.

Saludos.


----------



## M. Priede (18 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Es el primer tema que abro en burbuja y aunque nadie o casi nadie me conoce, considero importante plantear un análisis del punto de inflexión ante el que nos encontramos y sus posibles consecuencias.
> 
> Explicación de las consecuencias del peak oil, a partir de 2022.
> 
> ...



En 2008 yo divulgaba esto, que es de 2006

Es el primer documental que aparece, Petróleo, humo y reflejos:





*Tema mítico* : - BP y Shell reconocen que la producción de petróleo no remontará; Total informa de que para 2025 el 10% de la demanda actual quedará sin cubrir


Antonio Turiel: De lo que va esto es de transición energética. De lo que va esto es de la adaptación económica para hacer sobrevivir el actual sistema industrial y social en una situación en la que la energía no va a ser abundante. Un año antes de la llegada de la CoVid la Agencia...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## poppom (18 Mar 2022)

Peakoil dijo:


> Por mi nick, ya sabéis que opino. Hace mucho tiempo que no me conectaba, pero este hilo me ha hecho volver a escribir después de muchos años.
> 
> Por mi parte, poco que añadir a todo lo comentado en este hilo. Desde mi punto de vista (que es solo eso, hemo venido a opinar), el peakoil es un hecho geológico incuestionable. Es muy difícil negar que se vaya a producir. Otra cosa es cómo de relevante va a ser ese hecho para la sociedad y la economía. Varios desvarios personales:
> 
> ...



Grande tu nick
Te compro la cuenta


----------



## Pinchazo (18 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Si te limitas a decir , que ya has contestado, puede que te satisfaga a ti, pero a los demás (hablo por mi mismo) es evidente que no lo ha hecho y quizás por eso se repite el argumento. Por ejemplo, ¿cuándo la energía primaria tendrá una aportación del 20% de eólica y fotovoltaica?



Eso los tiene en los escenarios de la IEA. Tiene múltiples escenarios. ¿Le satisface?
Pues imagino que no.

Puedo hacer proyecciones en diversos supuestos, pero francamente, me parece un esfuerzo enorme para un comentario de foro.

Sí le puedo hacer una cuenta de la vieja, que eso es sencillo.
Parte del comienzo de la aportación actual. Claro... tiene que distinguir la forma de contar, porque no es lo mismo hacer trasposiciones térmico eléctricas a contar cantidad pura.

Te da números diferentes.

Así que para ser prudentes y mirar por lo bajo, digamos que ahora mismo partimos del 1% de energía primaria en eólica y fotovoltaica.

En un escenario medio sin grandes urgencias, podemos duplicar la energía cada 5 años.

2^x/5= 20

x/5*log 2 = log 20
x= (log 20 / log 2) * 5 = 21 años

Eso sería aproximado, y asumiendo que las fósiles más o menos siguen igual.

Si las fósiles descienden, obviamente llegarías antes, dado que el 20% no sería de la energía de hoy, sino de la del momento del cruce.

Pero ese 20% es bastante arbitrario, dado que como dije es más importante cuando se alcanza la velocidad a partir de la cual, el riesgo de sustitución es mínimo porque las renovables crecen más rápido.




antorob dijo:


> ¿En alguna parte del mundo se ha construido, transportado e instalado algún molino o panel solar, sin utilizar petróleo?.



Los molinos de viento de la antigüedad seguro.

Este argumento ya ha salido. Es el de la dependencia, que está respondido.
Cuando la máquina de instalar sea eléctrica, no se usará derivado de petróleo en esa fase. Y otro tanto en las otras fases. Cada una se va electrificando poco a poco, y lo importante es que se electrifique más rápido que la carencia de fósiles.
Tampoco es necesario si se siguen usando por un tiempo. Es posible que el recorte fósil sea en el área de los vehículos particulares, mientras que la maquinaria pesada llegue más tarde.

Es el argumento falaz de la dependencia mirando al pasado en lugar de hacia la transición. Dependencia intrínseca vs estructural.
El pasado sólo demuestra una dependencia estructural (que por cierto, no había en la antigüedad porque no se usaba petróleo obviamente).





antorob dijo:


> Y no me digas que ya lo has contestado en el hilo, porque si crees que los argumentos del peak oil se repiten, deberías ver lo que comentas desde otra óptica, *para ver que solo dices, que las renovables van a crecer mucho* (estamos de acuerdo), pero no veo por ningún sitio, que la demanda dee petróleo se reduzca. Y eso que los precios están en 100$ y las restricciones por coronavirus aún no se han eliminado completamente.



O sea que la prueba que aceptaríais para demostrar que la transición es posible, es que dejemos de usar petróleo.

No me estás pidiendo saber como se puede hacer. Me estás pidiendo que lo haga que hasta que no esté hecho no aceptas que eso puede ocurrir.

Entonces si quieres aplazamos esto a 2080 o así, cuando el petróleo esté por debajo del 1% de uso



antorob dijo:


> El ejemplo de Noruega, te debería dejar claro, que eliminar los combustibles fósiles de la demanda no es tan fácil, aunque las ventas de coches sean 100% eléctricas.



El ejemplo de Noruega me demuestra como en lugar de analizar variables sólo os vais a "se usa mucho petróleo".
Y nos olvidamos de lo que estábamos hablando, que era adopción del vehículo eléctrico, no de la electrificación en cada sector.


----------



## John Smmith (18 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Por supuesto que si.
> 
> Pero eso nos lleva al decrecimiento, por reducción del comercio internacional , y por aquí no quieren pasar.
> 
> ...



No se como os preocupais tanto con el peak oil o el crecimiento infinito. La humanidad siempre ha lidiado con la escasez. Con epocas de vacas gordas y vacas flacas. Y la solución siempre ha sido la misma, adaptar la poblacion a los recursos, bien con plagas o guerras, siempre provocadas por la misma escasez.

En europa llevamos tanto tiempo de vacas gordas que hemos perdido la perspectiva.

Lo que es una anomalia es una población de 8.000 millones de almas. Eso se va a corregir cuando toque.

El teologo, globalista Leonardo Boff*,* perseguido por el inquisidor *Ratzinger, *piensa que el colapso del género humano ocurrirá dentro de este mismo siglo XXI. Boff ilustra su hipótesis con un experimento y es que se ha comprobado que cuando se ponen bacterias con alimentos en una cápsula, al acercarse el fin de los alimentos las bacterias se multiplican exponencialmente y antes de que se termine el condumio, zas, mueren todas. ¿Nos pasará lo mismo? Boff cree que el crecimiento exponencial de la población humana es presagio de la cercanía de un final análogo, rápido y expeditivo.

El planeta no fue diseñado para alojar y alimentar más de 8.000 millones de bocas humanas. Esta multiplicación humana devoradora de espacios es un caos, la plaga humana, el delicado equilibrio entre especies fue roto por la multiplicación humana descontrolada.

La Tierra no podía alimentar a más de 30 millones de bocas en régimen de caza y recolección, sin agricultura ni ganadería y estas dependen totalmente de la energia fácil y barata, así que hoy sobramos casi todos.

Siempre miramos la vida urbanita cuando hablamos de escasez de energia. Creemos que con poder enchufar el ordenador e ir de finde, todo esta solucionado, pero eso seria lo de menos en un verdadero peak oil.


----------



## TomásPlatz (18 Mar 2022)

Nuestro modelo esta basado en el petroleo. SI ESTE SE ACABA, ESTAMOS MUERTOS.


----------



## sebboh (18 Mar 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> No se como os preocupais tanto con el peak oil o el crecimiento infinito. La humanidad siempre ha lidiado con la escasez. Con epocas de vacas gordas y vacas flacas. Y la solución siempre ha sido la misma, adaptar la poblacion a los recursos, bien con plagas o guerras, siempre provocadas por la misma escasez.



Experimento universo 25


----------



## Patito Feo (18 Mar 2022)

Ale, ya me habeis jorobado el fin de semana,


----------



## n_flamel (18 Mar 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Usa el buscador hemos tenido este debate docenas de veces.
> Estamos los que pensamos que la humanidad se va a reducir a 500 minolles por las malas o por las peores. Los del pensamiento magico de ya inventaran algo (no para solucionar el problema sino para cronificarlo, claro). Y los del petroleo abiotico. Nadie convence a nadie de algo diferente. Y eso que las ostias estan llegando ya.



En efecto, no se puede convencer a nadie de nada en ningún ámbito. La metanoia sea en religión, en política o en lo que sea es un cambio interior.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (18 Mar 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> un poco si que les preocupa cuando tienes a Biden mendigando a unos cuantos paises que aumenten la producción, que su gente se cabrea con el precio del galón. Poco le debe faltar para ofrecerle ayuda militar a Putin para que se quede con Ucrania a cambio de un incremento en la producción



Recortar la prduccion es aumentar el poder sobre el ganado.

Todavia pensais que esto no es una puta conspiracion por que todavia creeis en los "valores" de la roboilusion francesa.

Estamos gobernados por psicpatas y el Antiguo Regimen Catolico es la UNICA SOLUCION


----------



## Plvs Vltra (18 Mar 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> En efecto, no se puede convencer a nadie de nada en ningún ámbito. La metanoia sea en religión, en política o en lo que sea es un cambio interior.



No se puede generalizar y optar por el centro-moderismo en esto temas por que es ignorar lo evidente:






Corrupción: - El hoax del PeakOil es una de las teorias de la Comisión de Transición Ecológica del PSOE, IU, AGEe,BNG, Partido da Terra,Equo,etc y alegato COMUNISTA


Energía | Antonio Turiel: “Necesitamos un cambio cultural que requiere décadas; el problema es que no tenemos décadas” - El Salto - Edición General (elsaltodiario.com) Antonio Turiel: “Necesitamos un cambio cultural que requiere décadas; el problema es que no tenemos décadas” El doctor en...




www.burbuja.info





Y obviamente los Peak-Oilistas malthusianos eugenicos lo ignorais


----------



## Plvs Vltra (18 Mar 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> El teologo, globalista Leonardo Boff*,* perseguido por el inquisidor *Ratzinger, *piensa que el colapso del género humano ocurrirá dentro de este mismo siglo XXI.





John Smmith dijo:


> El planeta no fue diseñado para alojar y alimentar más de 8.000 millones de bocas humanas.
> multiplicación humana devoradora de espacios es un caos, la plaga humana, el delicado equilibrio entre especies fue roto por la multiplicación humana descontrolada.



Os revelais vosotros mismos en vuestras palabras.

Sois la basura de la agenda 2030. Eugeneisa y Maltusianismo


Aqui un libro explicando el hoax del Peak Oil

America for Sale: Fighting the New World Order, Surviving a Global ... - Jerome R. Corsi - Google Books


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2022)

El contexto de la situación mundial donde ubicar el problema del peak oil.

La importancia del petróleo en el desarrollo de la humanidad ha sido de tal grado, que la llegada del peak oil, supone también el cenit de la civilización. En esta situación, la confluencia de varias crisis se superpone para formar una tormenta perfecta.

*Esta crisis no tiene parangón en la historia.*


marzo 10, 2022
El tipo de crisis que se está engendrando en el mundo no tiene similitudes con ninguna otra en la historia.
No solo afecta al conjunto de la población mundial, sino que por primera vez, confluyen todas las crisis a la vez.
Lista de las crisis.  
- *Primero tenemos una crisis energética*, representada por la escasez de gas, petróleo y carbón, y cuyas consecuencias vemos cada día en los precios de cada producto. 
*- Luego tenemos una crisis alimentaria*, cuando los factores que pueden empeorar las cosechas, se dan todos a la vez. Sequía, subida extraordinaria de los fertilizantes compaginada con escasez por menores suministros y restricciones, incremento estratosférico de los precios de los alimentos básicos como el trigo, reducción de inventarios a mínimos y escasez de todo.
*- La tercera crisis es política*, cuando el mundo está dividido en dos zonas, Oriente y Occidente. La invasión de Ucrania por Rusia ha unido a Occidente en contra del enemigo público número 1, el señor Putin, pero ha pasado desapercibida para el resto del mundo, que bastante tiene con seguir viviendo. China, India, Irán, Irak, incluso Brasil, no han condenado claramente la invasión y sobre todo se niegan a seguir los dictados de EE.UU y la Unión Europea, para aislar comercialmente a Rusia.
*- La cuarta crisis es económica.* No se puede negar la posibilidad inminente de un periodo de estanflación, con un crecimiento anémico, rodeado de una inflación letal. Los precios han subido tanto y los salarios tan poco, que muchos sectores se encuentran al borde de la bancarrota y el cierre definitivo. Transportistas, industria con altísimos costes energéticos, agricultores, ganaderos, sector automoción por la escasez de semiconductores, chips y piezas, sector turístico con los remanentes asiáticos de la última oleada en Asia y así podíamos seguir hasta el infinito. La deuda mundial, nunca ha estado tan alta.
- *Y la quinta crisis es contaminación climática*. Más allá de la emergencia climática, podemos ver que las temperaturas siguen subiendo, por las razones que sean. Pero sobre todo, lo que crece sin control, es la contaminación, probablemente como reflejo de una superpoblación que forzosamente, tiene que contaminar el aire y los mares, con todo tipo de desechos. Y no olvidemos no solo la basura, los microplásticos y la polución en las ciudades, sino los restos radiactivos de combustible nuclear, una vez usado. Por tener, tenemos hasta exceso de basura espacial, orbitando por encima de nosotros. 
*Todas y cada una de estas crisis, tienen un condicionante común. El exceso de población en un planeta finito, que tiene unas restricciones, que hemos acabado por llevar al límite. La crisis global, probablemente sea una manifestación de estos límites, como pusieron de manifiesto, en el informe de "los límites del crecimiento", hace cincuenta años. *
Uno de los grandes errores que hemos cometido es pensar que la abundancia de recursos era infinita. Hemos construido una civilización , desarrollando una tecnología y los servicios asociados, sin tener en cuenta que la base que sustenta estos desarrollos, era finita y se podía agotar. Después de muchos años de un desarrollo tecnológico sin precedentes, no podemos entender algo tan básico, como que todos los aparatos que utilizamos, están compuestos de elementos esenciales perecederos. Seguimos confiando en encontrar algo como la tecnología inmaterial y la energía infinita.
Búsqueda de soluciones.
Si estuviéramos en 2008, los Bancos Centrales podrán reducir tipos y lanzar alegremente Qe´s, con estímulos masivos, como parte de una solución, pero es que eso ya lo han hecho. Además las deudas mundiales nunca han estado tan altas y nos ahogan a pesar de tener en Occidente, los tipos en cero o negativo. 
La demografía occidental es otra piedra en el camino, porque hemos envejecido , existe poca mano de obra y muchos pensionistas, que cobran pero no producen. Una pequeña masa de trabajadores, tiene que mantener una ingente cantidad de jubilados.
Si la demografía no ayuda, que decir de la escasez manifiesta de todo tipo de recursos. Inventarios de metales en mínimos, escasez energética de todo, y problemas en el futuro para realizar una transición energética.
La transición energética que se había planteado como solución, no ha cumplido con las expectativas (problemas de intermitencia y ausencia de almacenamiento) y más bien es un complemento a la energía fósil, que un sustituto eficaz y completo, por no mencionar la escasez de materiales críticos que la propia AIE, ha terminado por reconocer.
Y sobre todo, como una amenaza imparable, una inflación dramática, que reduce el nivel de vida cuando muchos no pueden pagar elementos esenciales como la comida, calefacción o transporte. la pobreza avanza rápidamente, a medida que los precios suben , sin que los salarios crezcan al mismo ritmo, ni mucho menos. 
Otro fundamento económico que está a punto de saltar por los aires es la creencia en la ortodoxia de los ciclos de auge y caída, controlados por los Bancos Centrales mediante la subida y bajada de los tipos de interés en Occidente. Es una teoría muy arraigada, que ha funcionado durante la gran época de crecimiento y desarrollo. Con la llegada del cenit de la civilización y el inicio del decrecimiento, esta teoría pierde todo su sentido, porque el ciclo se convierte en descendente. 
Es fácil comprobar que la teoría no se cumple, porque desde 2008, los tipos permanecen en cero, a pesar de crisis y crecimientos, sostenidos esta vez, no por la rebaja de tipos que ya estaban en cero, sino por la continua aportación de estímulos en forma de dinero de la impresora. 
Y otra de las consecuencias de abusar de la impresora es que no se puede evitar que tarde o temprano aparezca la temida inflación. Así, con un incremento de precios letal, los BC se encuentran atados de pies y manos, sin poder subir tipos (ni bajarlos , claro), ni continuar con la inyección perenne de dinero, por temor a la hiperinflación. Es fácil entender desde este punto de vista, que estamos cerca del final, cuando las herramientas de los BC para solucionar las crisis de antaño, se ven inutilizadas. 
Inicio de la crisis.
La crisis todavía no se ha desatado con crudeza y solo estamos viendo los prolegómenos de una fase inicial, marcada por una inflación galopante. Cuando el consumo se empiece a resentir, vendrá la contracción con un fuerte aumento de paro, cierre de empresas y como ya nos indican desde las autoridades, un comienzo del racionamiento como si estuviéramos en guerra. Los bancos centrales se han dado cuenta que pueden imprimir dinero, pero no alimentos y energía, por lo que esta crisis, cuando termine de explotar, será mucho peor que la de 2008.
La confirmación del peak oil en el año 2019, fue el antecedente energético que advirtió de los límites en los recursos
La pandemia fue un aperitivo global, que destrozó las cadenas de suministro y supuso el germen de la inflación. 
2022, y la invasión de Ucrania, puede ser el detonante que desate una crisis en todos los sectores. 
*El crash en las bolsas y los mercados de renta fija, será la confirmación de una crisis en estado latente.* Pero dado el interés de los BC en preservar los mercados, puede que la crisis se desarrolle durante un tiempo, sin que los mercados lo acusen en plenitud. *Sobre todo el mercado de los bonos, debe aguantar hasta el final, porque el hundimiento de este mercado, significa el final de la financiación de los estados y el pase a una nueva fase de la crisis. *La presión de una inflación perniciosa, pone en muchos aprietos la estabilidad de las rentabilidades de los bonos y es cuestión de tiempo, cuanto podrán aguantar los BC manteniendo bajo control el mercado. 

Conclusión.
*El peak oil, el exceso de deuda, la rotura de las cadenas de suministro, la guerra entre los dos bloques, la demografía occidental, la escasez de casi todo, la crisis agrícola y de fertilizantes, la inflación letal, el exceso de población, la escasez de agua potable y el agotamiento de las medidas de protección de los BC, forman un conjunto de factores que darán lugar a una de las peores crisis de la historia, situación compatible con el denominado "cenit de la civilización".*
Cada uno de estos factores sería criminal en una crisis, pero en conjunto forman una montaña imposible de superar. Además es muy complicado revertir cada elemento de la crisis, porque no podemos suplir con tecnología, el envejecimiento, o el agotamiento de los yacimientos, por poner un par de ejemplos.
La capacidad del ser humano de sobreponerse a todas las crisis y seguir creciendo, está en entredicho. Muchos piensan que seremos capaces de superar esta crisis, como todas las demás, pero no dicen como saldremos de ella. El famoso "algo encontrarán" es lo que mantiene la esperanza de gran parte de la población , mientras sostiene la confianza en el papel moneda y en la fortaleza del sistema financiero.
Este es el último bastión en la pirámide de la sociedad, Cuando caiga, un mundo nuevo se abrirá ante nosotros. En el fondo, hace tiempo que lo llevan preparando. No por nada , lo denominan "gran reset", aunque nadie sepa donde nos conducirá una vez iniciado el movimiento.
Saludos.

PD. Obviamente, este es un artículo de opinión. No tiene porque cumplirse ni mucho menos.
Como un gráfico es mucho mejor para reflejar en que momento nos encontramos, elijo este del post.
Entendiendo el cenit de la civilización.



El overshoot indica ese momento de los dibujos animados, en que el correcaminos está corriendo en el aire, por encima de un abrupto acantilado. Durante un breve segundo, le da la impresión que está seguro, hasta que mira hacia abajo y se da cuenta de la cruda verdad.
Ese crecimiento exponencial que figura en el gráfico es el que ha recorrido la humanidad en los últimos doscientos años, desde que comenzó la revolución industrial, con el uso masivo del carbón, pasando por la época de crecimiento salvaje, que nos ha proporcionado la abundancia de petróleo. Como son combustibles finitos, no renovables, su agotamiento coincide con el descenso en picado, que figura en el gráfico. 
La explicación de lo que significa sobrepasar la capacidad de carga de la Tierra, encuentra pleno significado, cuando para sustituir los combustibles fósiles que se agotan, necesitamos otros elementos, cuya tendencia al agotamiento, pronto se manifiesta también, dando lugar a lo que se conoce como "peak everything".


Saludos.


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2022)

Una defensa de la transición renovable. Los planes de Mark Jacobson.

*La interconexión eléctrica y la mejora de la eficiencia resuelven los problemas de la transición energética. Mark Jacobson.*


febrero 23, 2022
Hoy voy a hacer de abogado del diablo y traigo un artículo que promete la vida eterna. Después del fracaso renovable en el invierno europeo, necesitamos un nuevo estudio que permita seguir apostando por las renovables.
Mark Z. Jacobson, el apóstol de la transición 100% renovable, vuelve a la carga, proporcionando nuevas soluciones a la intermitencia de las renovables.
El problema es que cuando no hace viento, no tenemos las redes interconectadas. Si no hace viento en Texas, quizás en Iowa tengan un huracán. Solo hace falta conectar a gran escala todos las ubicaciones posibles, creando una gran red nacional, para no necesitar tanto almacenamiento. También evitaríamos los apagones, al tener energía disponible en otras zonas con interconexión. 
Además los procesos eléctricos son mucho más eficientes que los fósiles y por lo tanto esa mejora de eficiencia, puede servir para reducir el consumo un tanto por ciento elevado.
Plantea la necesidad de hacer una transición ultrarrápida (80% en 2030).
El estudio es un PDF de 94 páginas que se incluye en el post, referido a EE.UU.
Como ejemplo de transición, tenemos el caso estadounidense, aportando un 80% de transición hacia 2030 y como se sustituyen los fósiles por renovables, además de la disminución de necesidades energéticas por mejora de la eficiencia.


Fig. 2. Timeline for transitioning the United States to 100% WWS by 2035 (first panel) and 2050 (second panel), with 80% by 2030 in both cases. Five types of reductions in energy requirements occur along the way. Derived from totals in Table S3.


Les dejo con el artículo y esta vez, no voy a hacer ninguna crítica, aunque algunas preguntas sean evidentes. Recomiendo el sitio para conseguir buena información sobre renovables (aunque es muy pro-Tesla). El artículo está firmado por Steve Hanley. 
Renewable Energy: Zero Blackouts, Millions Of New Jobs -- Mark Z. Jacobson


Mark Z. Jacobson es profesor de ingeniería civil y ambiental en la Universidad de Stanford y director de su Programa Atmósfera/Energía. También es un colaborador frecuente de _CleanTechnica_ . Él y su equipo han publicado varios trabajos de investigación que describen cómo la transición a la energía renovable puede proporcionar electricidad confiable a un costo más bajo y crear nuevos puestos de trabajo. Ese es el aspecto técnico y económico de su análisis. El otro componente involucra los beneficios sociales que se derivarán del uso de energía limpia y renovable, a saber, estadounidenses más saludables que viven más tiempo.
Jacobson, junto con los investigadores Anna-Katharina von Krauland, Stephen Coughlin, Frances Palmer y Miles Smith, ha publicado recientemente un estudio actualizado que se basa en investigaciones anteriores para mostrar el cambio al 100 % de energía renovable, lo que Jacobson describe como energía eólica, hidráulica y solar. — eliminaría virtualmente los apagones de la red eléctrica que han plagado muchas áreas del país en los últimos años, particularmente en California y Texas. “Técnicamente y económicamente, tenemos el 95 por ciento de las tecnologías que necesitamos para hacer la transición de todo hoy”, le dice Jacobson al _Washington Post__ ._
*¿Qué es el viento, el agua, la energía solar?*
Como científico, Jacobson y sus colegas tienen cuidado de definir sus términos. Aquí está la introducción a este último estudio.
“Definimos energía limpia y renovable como energía que…..emite cero contaminantes del aire que afectan la salud y el clima cuando se consume y…..tiene una fuente que repone continuamente la energía. A las fuentes de energía que cumplen estos criterios las llamamos fuentes eólicas, hidráulicas y solares. Las tecnologías de generación de electricidad de WWS incluyen turbinas eólicas en tierra y en alta mar; agua: turbinas mareomotrices, dispositivos undimotrices, centrales eléctricas geotérmicas y centrales hidroeléctricas; y solar: plantas solares fotovoltaicas y plantas de energía solar concentrada en techos/servicios públicos. Las tecnologías de generación de calor de WWS incluyen plantas de calor solar térmica y geotérmica.
“La electricidad WWS debe transportarse mediante líneas de transmisión y distribución de CA de corriente alterna, CA de alto voltaje y corriente continua de alto voltaje. La energía WWS también debe almacenarse en medios de almacenamiento de electricidad, calor, frío o hidrógeno.
“Finalmente, una transición a WWS requiere equipos para el transporte, la industria y los edificios que funcionan con electricidad. Dichos equipos incluyen vehículos eléctricos y de celdas de combustible de hidrógeno, bombas de calor, cocinas de inducción, hornos de arco, hornos de resistencia, cortadoras de césped, sopladores de hojas, motosierras y más.
“Para este estudio, consideramos solo la energía WWS, ya que creemos que las tecnologías WWS dan como resultado mayores reducciones simultáneas en la contaminación del aire, el daño climático y la inseguridad energética que las tecnologías que no son WWS. No incluimos la energía fósil, la bioenergía, los combustibles sintéticos distintos del hidrógeno, el hidrógeno azul, la captura de carbono, la captura directa de aire o la energía nuclear, ya que cada una puede generar un mayor riesgo de contaminación del aire, daño climático y/o inseguridad energética. El único hidrógeno considerado es el hidrógeno verde [hecho] a partir de electricidad WWS.
“Si podemos resolver los tres problemas a un costo razonable solo con WWS, no necesitaremos
tecnologías milagrosas o controvertidas para ayudar”.
*La debacle de Texas*
Hace un año, Texas se vio afectada por temperaturas inusualmente frías que provocaron cortes de energía generalizados. Los líderes políticos del estado se apresuraron a decir que todo fue culpa de las energías renovables porque muchas turbinas eólicas se congelaron. Sin embargo, no mencionaron que las turbinas se congelaron porque ERCOT, el operador de la red del estado, tiene un objetivo principal: mantener el costo de la electricidad lo más bajo posible. Ese énfasis en lo barato significaba que no había dinero disponible para hacer que las turbinas fueran resistentes a la congelación. Tampoco mencionaron que muchas centrales generadoras convencionales fallaron por falta de gas metano luego de que los motores diesel que lo bombean a través de los gasoductos del estado no arrancaran por las bajas temperaturas.
Andrew Dessler, profesor de ciencias atmosféricas en la Universidad de Texas A&M, que no participó en el estudio de Jacobson, le dice al _Washington Post_ : “Si tuviéramos otra tormenta este año como Uri en 2021, la red volvería a fallar. Esto sigue siendo un gran riesgo para nosotros”.
“La comprensión de mucha gente sobre la energía renovable está extremadamente desactualizada”, agrega Dessler. La semana pasada, sorprendió a Joe Rogan al decirle durante una entrevista que la energía eólica proporciona la mitad de la electricidad que Texas consume algunos días. “La energía solar y eólica son las fuentes de energía más baratas disponibles”, dijo Dessler. “La gente parece no entender eso, y tampoco entienden que sabemos cómo hacer una red confiable que sea principalmente renovable”.
*Energía renovable: hacer más con menos*
El equipo de Jacobson encontró que la demanda de energía en realidad disminuyó significativamente al cambiar a recursos renovables . ¿Porqué es eso? Los propietarios de coches eléctricos saben por qué. Un motor de gasolina tiene solo un 30% de eficiencia. Es decir, más de dos tercios de la energía contenida en un galón de gasolina no hace nada para hacer avanzar un automóvil y se desperdicia. Es como tratar de poner aire acondicionado en su casa dejando todas las ventanas y puertas abiertas. Podrías hacerlo, pero ¿por qué? La única razón por la que la gente tolera los automóviles convencionales es porque las políticas gubernamentales mantienen el precio de la gasolina en un nivel demasiado bajo. Por el contrario, más del 80 % de la energía almacenada como electricidad en la batería de un coche eléctrico se convierte en movimiento hacia adelante.
Debido a que los dispositivos que funcionan con electricidad son mucho más eficientes que sus equivalentes de combustibles fósiles, los investigadores descubrieron que la transición a esos "vehículos eléctricos y de celdas de combustible de hidrógeno, bombas de calor, cocinas de inducción, hornos de arco, hornos de resistencia, cortadoras de césped, sopladores de hojas, motosierras , y más” mencionado en la introducción del informe reduciría la demanda de electricidad en todo Estados Unidos en alrededor de un 57%. Los costos anuales de energía per cápita de los hogares serían alrededor de un 63% menos que en un escenario de “negocios como siempre”.
"Todo lo que hacemos actualmente con combustibles fósiles se haría con tecnología que funciona con electricidad", dice la coautora Anna-Katharina von Krauland. “La cantidad de energía que se necesita para realizar actividades, básicamente para encender la luz o alimentar procesos industriales, en realidad disminuiría si se utiliza un suministro de energía más eficiente”.
El equipo también descubrió que la interconexión de redes eléctricas de diferentes regiones geográficas puede hacer que el sistema de energía sea más confiable y reducir los costos. Es más probable que las regiones más grandes tengan el viento soplando, el sol brillando o la energía hidroeléctrica funcionando en otro lugar, lo que puede ayudar a llenar los vacíos de suministro. ERCOT se creó y diseñó específicamente para evitar tales interconexiones por razones políticas. Es por eso que, cuando las temperaturas bajo cero llegaron al estado en 2021, el estado no pudo importar electricidad de otros estados para ayudar durante la crisis. El exgobernador de Texas, Rick Perry, se golpeó el pecho y dijo que los tejanos preferirían morir antes que ser parte de una red eléctrica regional. La única pregunta que ningún estudio puede responder es cómo una persona consciente podría votar por un imbécil así.
“La intermitencia de las energías renovables disminuye a medida que se observan áreas cada vez más grandes”, dijo Dessler. “Si no hace viento en Texas, podría haberlo en Iowa. En ese caso, podrían estar produciendo energía en exceso y podrían enviarnos parte de su energía extra. Prácticamente en todos los ámbitos, encontramos que sería menos costoso, más confiable y haría un mejor uso de la energía si ampliáramos la interconexión”.
El estudio encontró que los costos por unidad de energía en Texas podrían ser un 27% más bajos cuando se interconectan con la red del Medio Oeste en lugar de estar aislados como es el caso actualmente. Un poco te enorgullece ser tejano, sabiendo que estás pagando más por la electricidad de lo que deberías debido a la obediencia servil a la ideología política, ¿no es así? La libertad significa pagar de más por las cosas, aparentemente.
Muchas personas asumen que para que la revolución de las energías renovables sea completa, se requerirán sistemas capaces de almacenar energía eléctrica durante largos períodos de tiempo (días, semanas y meses). No es así, dicen los investigadores. En cambio, los sistemas que pueden almacenar energía durante 4 horas se pueden conectar para proporcionar almacenamiento a largo plazo. “Es incorrecto pensar que las energías renovables no son confiables porque no piensas en las energías renovables por sí mismas”, dijo Dessler. “Piensas en ellos como parte de un sistema. Una red estable que cuente con muchas energías renovables también contará con una potencia despachable firme que se recuperará cuando las energías renovables bajen”.
*5 millones de nuevos empleos*
Además de mejorar la estabilidad de la red, el estudio encontró que operar una red limpia y renovable podría crear casi 5 millones de empleos de tiempo completo a largo plazo, no solo en la construcción y la fabricación , sino también en negocios auxiliares que respaldan esas actividades. Los sistemas también producirían aire más limpio, lo que podría reducir las muertes relacionadas con la contaminación en 53 000 personas por año y reducir las enfermedades relacionadas con la contaminación en millones de personas en 2050.
“Este es un estudio increíblemente importante”, dijo Robert Howarth, profesor de la Universidad de Cornell y que no está involucrado en la investigación. “Las industrias de combustibles fósiles continúan argumentando que las energías renovables son un experimento peligroso y que la estabilidad y confiabilidad de la red seguirán dependiendo, al menos en parte, de los combustibles fósiles. Aquí, Jacobson y sus colegas muestran claramente que este no es el caso en absoluto”.
Andrew Dessler está de acuerdo. Él dice que los hallazgos de este estudio “no son controvertidos en absoluto. Obviamente, funcionará solo porque hay mucha energía renovable disponible en el planeta. Solo desde el punto de vista de la física, no hay una restricción fundamental aquí. La restricción es política. Tienes que conseguir que la gente se reúna y decida hacer esto, y eso es realmente lo que es difícil”.
Mark Jacobson agrega: “Necesitamos una transición realmente rápida del 80 por ciento [de energía limpia] para 2030 y del 100 por ciento lo antes posible después de eso. Realmente requiere un esfuerzo a gran escala entre muchas personas para resolver este problema. No es un estudio científico el que va a resolver el problema”.
Gracias a los títeres de los combustibles fósiles como Joe Manchin y todos los republicanos en el Congreso, a los estadounidenses se les negarán los beneficios de un sistema de energía renovable en pleno funcionamiento hasta que se agoten todas las contribuciones de campaña de las compañías de petróleo y gas. Entonces, y solo entonces, la transición a las energías renovables podrá tener lugar.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2022)

Un ejemplo de libro, sobre como los países caen el peak oil.

*México, el país ejemplo del peak oil que nos espera.*


febrero 17, 2022
Cada vez es más complicado conseguir información en internet. Se han extendido los muros de pago y es muy difícil lograr información de calidad, gratis.
Afortunadamente, todavía quedan sitios de buena información y personas que aportan, sin cobrar. Uno de ellos es "Peak oil barrel" y George Kaplan. Con sus gráficos de México, puedo hacer este post y mostrar el tremendo declive del país, los esfuerzos por restaurar la producción y la inutilidad de ello, a la par que se muestran las perspectivas desde el punto de vista de su gobierno y lo que ha ocurrido después.
Con el descubrimiento de Cantarell, México se convirtió en un gran país productor y con su declive, podemos apreciar lo rápido que cae la producción.
Primero, un gráfico de largo plazo. Recordar que está la producción anual, no la diaria. El pico de 2004, coincide con el pico de los diferentes desarrollos de Cantarell.



En los últimos años, se han esforzado por comenzar muchos pequeños campos con la intención de revertir el declive inmisericorde, observado en la gráfica.




Pero solo han conseguido estabilizar la producción, porque el gigantesco complejo KMZ, encargado de sustituir a Cantarell, también ha empezado a declinar con fuerza. Estos dos gráficos si muestran la producción diaria de petróleo. Observar que llegaron a producir casi 900.000 b/d en su meseta (periodo 2009-2019).




El decline esperado también se puede observar en un gráfico. En este caso, producción anual. El periodo 2019-2022 se muestra como un desarrollo horizontal, por el gráfico de pequeños desarrollos que he puesto antes, unido al declive del complejo KMZ. Cuando los pequeños desarrollos terminan , el decline se muestra impresionante y de 2022 a 2030, la producción cae un 60%, hasta solo 200 millones de barriles anuales, desde los 1.200 millones que tuvieron en el pico y los 600 millones que tienen en la actualidad. Para saber la producción diaria, solo hay que dividir la producción anual por 365. 
En cifras de producción diaria, ahora están en torno a 1,8 millones de b/d. En 2030, llegarán a 600.000 b/d, más lo que descubran en ese periodo, que será muy poco, por los tiempo en desarrollar los campos. 


Frente a esta dolorosa realidad, estas son las previsiones que tenían para México 2015-2040. En 2040, recuperarían los más de 3 millones de b/d que consiguieron en 2004. 
*La realidad es que estamos siguiendo la línea azul oscuro.*




Para más información, acudir una vez más a George Kaplan que publicó en peak oil barrel, este resumen.
Mexico Production and Reserves, 1H2018 – Peak Oil Barrel

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (18 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Se está olvidando totalmente del argumento. El ejemplo noruego no era para analizar su consumo específico de combustible, sino para demostrar la potencial velocidad de adopción del vehículo eléctrico.
> 
> Que Noruega haya incrementado otras partidas no nos dice nada del argumento. Cada sector a electrificar tiene sus cambios y tiempos.
> 
> ...



Si me equivoco con el término me corriges, me temo que con lo eléctrico vamos a ver una curva sigmoidea, en S, pongámos que suba el doble de lo actual pero ahí se detendrá por falta de recursos, sea niquel, plata… Y no va a ser suficiente para suplir al petróleo. Opinión de un inexperto.
Por otra parte una cosa que tiene el petróleo es que es fácilmente transportable y almacenable por lo que, en algunos casos, puede merecer la pena extraerlo con rendimientos menores de 1


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2022)

*El problema de los inventarios de petróleo.*


febrero 12, 2022
Todos somos conscientes de la subida de precios del gas y la electricidad en Europa a finales de 2021, como consecuencia de unos inventarios bajos (aproximadamente un 20% por debajo de la media) y de un suministro relativamente escaso por las restricciones rusas? y de Argelia.
Un informe interesante, señala la procedencia del gas en Europa.
Europe relies primarily on imports to meet its natural gas needs



Por eso procede revisar como están los inventarios de petróleo en Occidente, para ver si puede suceder lo mismo, sabiendo que el problema del gas en Europa es local, mientras en el caso del petróleo, tiene una escala mundial.
Primero el gráfico de la AIE (Agencia Internacional de la Energía).


La línea roja punteada correspondía a las previsiones de descenso en el mes de Diciembre.

En la presentación de ayer, la cifra final queda en 2.680 millones de barriles, en lugar de la previsión de 2.700 millones, con un fuerte descenso de 60 millones en las existencias.
También para Enero esperan otra caída.
Oil Market Report - February 2022 – Analysis - IEA

"Las existencias de petróleo de la industria de la OCDE se redujeron en 60 mb en diciembre, lideradas por grandes caídas en los destilados medios en todas las regiones. Con 2 680 mb, los inventarios de petróleo eran 355 mb más bajos que hace un año y su nivel más bajo en siete años. Las acciones cubrieron 59,6 días de demanda futura, una disminución de 0,9 días respecto al mes anterior y 3,2 días por debajo del promedio histórico. Los datos preliminares de enero muestran que las acciones de la industria de la OCDE caen otros 13,5 mb."
¿Qué ha sucedido?.

De la información facilitada por la OPEP, podemos extraer como se han reducido los inventarios, debido a un desajuste entre la oferta y la demanda, durante todo el año 2021. (Gracias Rafael Romero, si me lees).



Es decir, de media, cada día había un desfase entre la oferta y al demanda de 1,6 millones de b/d, con una aceleración al final del año, hasta 1,95 millones de b/d.

La aparición de omicron y las restricciones asociadas, pueden tener un impacto en Enero de 2022, como hemos visto en la caída del consumo de la gasolina en EE.UU, pero el final de la ola, traerá el final de las restricciones a la movilidad y un nuevo aumento de la demanda, que como dicen tanto la Opep, como la AIE, está muy fuerte. 

Por otro lado, ya hemos visto que la Opep es incapaz de cumplir sus compromisos de elevar la oferta. En Enero apenas 64.000 b/d, frente a una cuota de 250.000 b/d previstos.

OPEC Production Problems Push Oil Prices Higher | OilPrice.com 

En vista de la inutilidad de sus presiones, para conseguir traer más oferta al mercado, el shale oil se constituye en la última esperanza, con un incremento previsto de 1,2 millones de b/d en este año 2022.

Esta semana, se han contratado un récord de 22 plataformas de perforación, casi todas de petróleo, para acelerar la producción de shale oil.

U.S. Rig Count See Massive Climb On Higher Oil Prices | OilPrice.com


Ahora entramos en un periodo estacional, durante el cual, se suelen incrementar las existencias, por lo que, aparte del problema geopolítico de Ucrania-Rusia, la presión sobre los precios del petróleo, debería ceder.

Si este conflicto provoca una menor oferta rusa, si podíamos tener problemas graves, en vista de los inventarios tan bajos. Por eso el mercado está muy atento y la subida del viernes de los precios del brent (hasta 95$), es una toma de posiciones por si ocurre algo durante la semana siguiente.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (18 Mar 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> Es puramente motivacional y psicológico.
> 
> Si dices que no hay para todos y que la fiesta se acabo es un cambio en negativo.
> 
> ...



Skinner ya lo demostró en su momento, los refuerzos positivos funcionan a largo plazo, los negativos sólo mientras se aplican.
Con el cambio climático también ha quedado demostrado que los refuerzos positivos sólo han servido para sensibilizar pero muy escasamente para llevar a la acción, por eso ahora estamos con los refuerzos negativos


----------



## FranMen (18 Mar 2022)

Antorob, Pinchazo, yo creo que el ser humano es capaz de sobreponerse a la mayoría de las vicisitudes pero para ello antes tiene que sufrir.
La inventiva sólo funciona a pleno rendimiento cuando hay falta.
En occidente que es donde se ha iniciado la civilización actual vivimos demasiado cómodos, no se están produciendo avances al ritmo que se necesita, toca pasarlo muy mal (no se hasta qué punto ni cuánto tiempo) hasta que surja una nueva civilización.
Por otra parte, pregunta para Antorob, el fracking sólo se ha desarrollado preferentemente en USA/Canada? Sería posible, ante los precios actuales que se aplicara en el resto del mundo ganando así otros pocos años de meseta?


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Antorob, Pinchazo, yo creo que el ser humano es capaz de sobreponerse a la mayoría de las vicisitudes pero para ello antes tiene que sufrir.
> La inventiva sólo funciona a pleno rendimiento cuando hay falta.
> En occidente que es donde se ha iniciado la civilización actual vivimos demasiado cómodos, no se están produciendo avances al ritmo que se necesita, toca pasarlo muy mal (no se hasta qué punto ni cuánto tiempo) hasta que surja una nueva civilización.
> Por otra parte, pregunta para Antorob, el fracking sólo se ha desarrollado preferentemente en USA/Canada? Sería posible, ante los precios actuales que se aplicara en el resto del mundo ganando así otros pocos años de meseta?



No.

En Argentina, "vaca muerta" tienen un desarrollo que dicen es mejor que parte de los EE.UU, pero les falla la infraestructura americana y dudo que sobrepase unos cientos de miles de b/d, que con el decline brutal, nos los comemos en dos dias.

En la formación Bazhenov en Rusia, dicen que hay miles de millones de barriles. Pero además de la falta de tecnología y el problema crónico de la infraestructura, tienen el detalle adicional de un frio helador. Con precios de 100$ y un rublo por los suelos, debería ser un momento ideal por rentabilidad y no se está haciendo nada.

En Polonia hubo un boom que parecía podía desarrollar shale gas, pero después de unos años de inversión fue un fracaso y se dejó.

En Europa estuvieron a punto de iniciar un desarrollo en Gran Bretaña (Cuadrilla) y no ha salido adelante. En Francia había posibilidades, pero la política ESG y la negativa a perforar en suelo europeo lo ha hecho imposible. Aquí en Europa , a diferencia de EE.UU, estamos muy concentrados y no hay grandes espacios, por lo que la contaminación (también el riesgo para los acuíferos) es un problema.

En China solo hay shale gas.

En resumen, no parece que podamos crecer en shale oil en el resto del mundo, al menos un volumen significativo. 

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (18 Mar 2022)

Nos debe sobrar petróleo pero la AIE da consejos para ahorrar, al estilo de los años 70.

IEA Releases Plan To Cut Oil Use By 2.7 Million Bpd | OilPrice.com



La Agencia Internacional de Energía ha publicado un plan de 10 puntos destinado a reducir el consumo mundial de petróleo hasta en 2,7 millones de barriles diarios.

El foco de la medida que ha propuesto la AIE está en el transporte. Las medidas incluyen fomentar el uso compartido del automóvil en los viajes interurbanos y el uso de medios de transporte alternativos, como trenes y bicicletas.

Impulsar la eficiencia del combustible cambiando los hábitos de los conductores en la industria del transporte de carga también se encuentra entre las ideas que sugiere la AIE en un intento por reducir el consumo de petróleo. También lo es la idea de reducir los límites de velocidad en las carreteras para reducir el consumo de combustible.


Según la agencia, se podrían eliminar unos 290.000 bpd de demanda de petróleo al reducir los límites de velocidad en las carreteras. Se podría ahorrar otro medio millón de barriles diarios de petróleo si más personas adoptaran un modelo de trabajo híbrido, quedándose en casa hasta tres días a la semana.

Según la AIE, se podrían ahorrar otros 380.000 bpd de consumo de petróleo si las grandes ciudades prohíben los automóviles un día a la semana. Esto se ha hecho antes, señaló la agencia en su informe, y ha tenido el beneficio adicional de estimular el uso de medios de transporte alternativos, no contaminantes y que no consumen petróleo, como bicicletas y caminar.

La reducción de los precios del transporte público también se encuentra entre las medidas propuestas por la AIE, que señaló que algunas ciudades lo han hecho y han visto un mayor uso del transporte público a expensas del transporte de automóviles privados. Animar a la gente a caminar más en lugar de conducir también se encuentra entre las ideas para reducir el consumo de petróleo. Como resultado, dice la AIE, se podrían ahorrar unos 330.000 bpd de petróleo.

Una mayor adopción de vehículos eléctricos también está en la lista, y la AIE señaló que actualmente existen problemas en la cadena de suministro que están afectando la adopción de vehículos eléctricos. Para abordar esto, la AIE ha propuesto “facilitar la coordinación logística para apuntalar los flujos de materiales y componentes”.

Por Irina Slav para Oilprice.com

Saludos.


----------



## Pinchazo (18 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Si me equivoco con el término me corriges, me temo que con lo eléctrico vamos a ver una curva sigmoidea, en S



Ese tipo de curva se va a dar, por lo que sea que produzca el cuello de botella de adopción de las renovables.

Pero no veo límites de materiales insalvables. Ya he comentado en el hilo el argumento.
El límite de las renovables sería entonces su competitividad en el despliegue, y en caso de que siempre sea la mejor, la saturación del mercado.



FranMen dijo:


> , pongámos que suba el doble de lo actual pero ahí se detendrá por falta de recursos, sea niquel, plata… Y no va a ser suficiente para suplir al petróleo. Opinión de un inexperto.



Ya otros foreros que han tirado de datos de las agencias (véase Alb) han señalado la exageración de muchos de esos anuncios.

Sin embargo, mi argumento principal que ya expresé en el hilo es diferente. Es tan simple como que ninguno de esos recursos supone una dependencia intrínseca.

Por ejemplo, la plata se suele usar actualmente para un tema de los paneles solares. Se sabe de sobra que se puede prescindir, por cobre más barato, o aluminio que es uno de los elementos más abundantes de la corteza terrestre.
Simplemente hacer eso complica el panel y/o reduce su eficiencia según como se haga, reduciendo su valor económico.

Si las reservas de los elementos escasean, los precios suben, y la tecnología más adecuada cambia. El elemento se deja de usar si es un problema.
El caso del nickel lo mencioné antes con otro ejemplo de baterías en el hilo así que no me voy a repetir.

El fondo del argumento es el mismo. El uso de los elementos es por conveniencia, no por dependencia.



FranMen dijo:


> Por otra parte una cosa que tiene el petróleo es que es fácilmente transportable y almacenable por lo que, en algunos casos, puede merecer la pena extraerlo con rendimientos menores de 1



Técnicamente eso es cierto, si pasa de funcionar como fuente de energía a vector energético.

Por ejemplo, ahora mismo si queremos crear hidrógeno como vector energético, podríamos llegar a tener una cadena de eficiencia, si no recuerdo mal, del 50%. Es decir, que de cada 1Mwh eléctrico generamos hidrógeno con un contenido energético de 500 kwh

Si el objetivo del hidrógeno es un uso que compite con el petróleo y un pozo tiene un retorno del 0.8, es decir que si metemos 1Mwh nos sale 800 kwh equivalentes en petróleo, el uso de ese pozo podría ser más conveniente que el hidrógeno.

Pero si te soy sincero, no creo que se recurra mucho a ello por complicaciones de logística además de que si sigue la política de penalizar el CO2 eso agrega un coste que rápidamente deja ese tipo de fósiles de bajo valor fuera.

Pero técnicamente, es cierto que es posible explotar esos recursos, y si hubiera una razón económica para ello, se hará.

En ese sentido no me extrañaría nada que ciertos pozos de petróleo se electrifiquen y tiren de energía renovable barata para mejorar sus costes. Pero para hacer eso no es necesario llegar a esos extremos de retorno. Vale con que los costes de electrificación sean inferiores que el producto extraído y vendido.


----------



## FranMen (18 Mar 2022)

Offtopic, puede que Argelia nos cierre el grifo después de la declaración de Sánchez de que acepta el plan de Marruecos con el Sahara. 
siguen las alineaciones: España con la CE, con USA y con Marruecos. Argelia con USA.
Veremos si acierto, sería otro tiro en el pie


----------



## FranMen (18 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Ese tipo de curva se va a dar, por lo que sea que produzca el cuello de botella de adopción de las renovables.
> 
> Pero no veo límites de materiales insalvables. Ya he comentado en el hilo el argumento.
> El límite de las renovables sería entonces su competitividad en el despliegue, y en caso de que siempre sea la mejor, la saturación del mercado.
> ...



No digo con los paneles y el cobre pero en otras situaciones puede dejar de ser viable/rentable usar otros materiales. Por ejemplo, en lo vehículos es muy importante el peso desplazado, es muy importante buscar los materiales más ligeros que almacenen la máxima energía. Lo veo difícil


----------



## FranMen (18 Mar 2022)

Ejemplo de como ponerse las pilas para no desaparecer:








Factura eléctrica de Cosentino: de 800.000 euros al mes en 2021 a 8,9 millones ahora


La multinacional inaugurará en julio la planta fotovoltaica para autoconsumo de 20 MW a la que sumará otra en septiembre u octubre de 14 MW y un parque eólico de 36 MW




www.diariodealmeria.es


----------



## sebboh (19 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Ejemplo de como ponerse las pilas para no desaparecer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hace eso cada empresa y te quedas sin terreno

Cosentino activa la mayor instalación fotovoltaica de autoconsumo de España - Cosentino España y aun asi 25% de la energía.

de todas formas son esos proyectos que les dejan hacer a los que pagan el cotarro en la zona, como los eólicos de Inditex en sabón.


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Mar 2022)

El petroleo es infibito, hay muchisimo, los pozos estan llenos.

Fijaos si la cosa esta bien que hablan de un recorte de 2,5 millones de barriles diarios y nos quieren llevar casi a la edad media, no transporte, no aire acondicionado, no coches en las ciudades, la madre que los pario, nos vamos a meter en la caida de la civilizacion mas brutal de la historia pensando que estamos salvando el planeta y que todo lo hacen por nuestro bien.

Lo que si tengo claro es que no hay ningun plan, todo ha sido un patadon hacia delante y dios proveera, la gente piensa que el tema Ucrania es algo puntual e inusual pero tiene pinta de ser la primera luz que se enciende de un nuevo modelo de conflicto, el de la lucha por los recursos energeticos. La union europea veremos lo que tarda en saltar por los airews cuando alemanes, franceses etc decidan que es mejor que la falta de recursos se la coman los españoles que ellos. De entrada nuestros gaseoductos van a comunicarse directamente con centro europa, veremos pasar el gas y seremos felices.

USA esta en mi opinion jugando una carta cortoplacista, tienen petroleo y recursos para extraer a bajo precio pero van a dejar caer a sus socios europeos, es curioso que el peak nos lo vayamos a comer nosotros antes que lugares mas pobres que realmente necesitan menos, eso si cuando les llegue la ola no me quiero ni imaginar lo que les va a pasar.

Recuerdo, vamos a empezar a sufrir restricciones salvajes por petroleo a 100$ y precio en gasolinera de 1.9€, se acabo la fiesta, donde he leido yo eso?

Lo que esta pasando es el condor en la mina.

Virus que frena el consumo de petroleo a nivel mundial, casual.

Salida de los ingleses de la EU, casual.

Guerra en Ucrania, casual.

Greta y sus locuras, casual.

Vacunas nunca probadas, casual.

Acercamiento a Venezuela. casual.

Golpe de estado en USA, casual.

Hablar de apagones y resiliencia a nivel europeo, casual.

Falta de alimentos por falta de fertilizantes, casual.

Fin del turismo barato a nivel mundial, casual.

Recuerden 2,5 millones de barriles, que me imagino que los que piensan que el petroleo no es un problema lo que se tendria que hacer es extraer mas y arruinar de una vez a Rusia, inundar el mundo de petroleo durante 6 meses y poner el barril a 20$.

Nada todo es casual, pero compren bicicletas y monopatines electricos que todo es casual.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Tan pronto las renovables crezcan más que el descenso fósil, sí, se seguirá creciendo, porque los límites renovables son de techos muy altos y hay mucha población que demandará seguir consumiendo más energía (básicamente los más pobres).
> Y en algún momento se llegará a casi cero en los fósiles (cero es mucho más complicado, pero no tiene impacto), y básicamente la sociedad se moverá por renovables.



Según algunas estimaciones, el 90% del parque automovilístico actual se vaporizará.


----------



## antorob (19 Mar 2022)

El acontecimiento que marcará un antes y un después, por sus implicaciones es la producción de shale oil americano.

En EE.UU se creen seguros porque tienen suficiente petróleo. Arabia Saudí va a empezar a vender petróleo a los chinos en Yuanes. 

Si en algún momento los americanos tuvieran que importar grandes cantidades de petróleo (aparte de Canadá), su dependencia les haría perder influencia y tendrán que morir al palo de la OPEP.

Pues bien, a pesar de los 100$ del precio del petróleo, el fracking estadounidense está presentando fallas en la producciópn. Lleva anclado en los 11,6 millones de b/d dos meses y el futuro, no parece mejorar sino empeorar.

Han estado agotando los DUC´s, que son pozos perforados pero no terminados, para ahorrar costes.

Ahora que las plataformas de perforación y equipos de fracking deberán dispararse para aumentar la producción, ocurre lo contrario. 

Los equipos de fracking, imprescindibles para terminar de poner en producción un pozo, llevan tres semanas cayendo.






Esta semana, el conteo de equipos ha bajado de 272 a 266.

Incluso las plataformas de perforación (rigs), han caído 3.

La producción de shale oil no va a aumentar mucho, eso si no disminuye en unos meses.

Para el año que viene, con el agotamiento de pozos dulces, es muy posible ver una fuerte caída en la producción americana o una subida enorme en los precios del petróleo. Cualquiera de las dos cosas, nos lleva al desastre.

Saludos.


----------



## meanboy (19 Mar 2022)

Hilo de obligado seguimiento.

Gracias antorob.


----------



## pocholito (19 Mar 2022)

*Es volver al pasado es una regresion al pasado de Europa cuando no habia combustibles fosiles .*


----------



## antorob (19 Mar 2022)

En otra muestra de las dificultades que tenemos actualmente para ajustar la demanda a la menguante oferta, la AIE nos propone unas serie de medidas para reducir el consumo de petróleo, 2,7 millones de b/d. ¿Cuánto hacia que la AIE no proponía un ajuste al consumo?. 50 años.

Estamos empezando a ver las primeras consecuencias del peak oil, que todavía no son muy graves. 

La transición renovable debería cubrir la caída de esta oferta, pero la ruptura de las cadenas de suministro, está dificultando mucho la expansión renovable.



IEA Releases Plan To Cut Oil Use By 2.7 Million Bpd | OilPrice.com


La Agencia Internacional de Energía ha publicado un plan de 10 puntos destinado a reducir el consumo mundial de petróleo hasta en 2,7 millones de barriles diarios.

El foco de la medida que ha propuesto la AIE está en el transporte. Las medidas incluyen fomentar el uso compartido del automóvil en los viajes interurbanos y el uso de medios de transporte alternativos, como trenes y bicicletas.

Impulsar la eficiencia del combustible cambiando los hábitos de los conductores en la industria del transporte de carga también se encuentra entre las ideas que sugiere la AIE en un intento por reducir el consumo de petróleo. También lo es la idea de reducir los límites de velocidad en las carreteras para reducir el consumo de combustible.


Según la agencia, se podrían eliminar unos 290.000 bpd de demanda de petróleo al reducir los límites de velocidad en las carreteras. Se podría ahorrar otro medio millón de barriles diarios de petróleo si más personas adoptaran un modelo de trabajo híbrido, quedándose en casa hasta tres días a la semana.

Según la AIE, se podrían ahorrar otros 380.000 bpd de consumo de petróleo si las grandes ciudades prohíben los automóviles un día a la semana. Esto se ha hecho antes, señaló la agencia en su informe, y ha tenido el beneficio adicional de estimular el uso de medios de transporte alternativos, no contaminantes y que no consumen petróleo, como bicicletas y caminar.

La reducción de los precios del transporte público también se encuentra entre las medidas propuestas por la AIE, que señaló que algunas ciudades lo han hecho y han visto un mayor uso del transporte público a expensas del transporte de automóviles privados. Animar a la gente a caminar más en lugar de conducir también se encuentra entre las ideas para reducir el consumo de petróleo. Como resultado, dice la AIE, se podrían ahorrar unos 330.000 bpd de petróleo.

Una mayor adopción de vehículos eléctricos también está en la lista, y la AIE señaló que actualmente existen problemas en la cadena de suministro que están afectando la adopción de vehículos eléctricos. Para abordar esto, la AIE ha propuesto “facilitar la coordinación logística para apuntalar los flujos de materiales y componentes”.

Por Irina Slav para Oilprice.com

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (19 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Ahora me centro en las dudas sobre el peak oil y una declaración explicita de la propia AIE en su informe WEO 2021.
> 
> Para que no quede ninguna duda utilizo las palabras del propio alb en una respuesta en el foro crashoil.
> 
> ...




En medio de la pandemia, en Marzo y Abril de 2020, el mundo se cerró completamente. No se podía ir a trabajar , no había vuelos comerciales, no había turismo, solo existían las actividades esenciales para seguir viviendo.

En medio de ese desastre, que generó caídas del PIB del 10% mundial en solo un trimestre, el mundo consumió 85 millones de b/d.

Es decir, con todos metidos en casa, gastamos en seguir vivos 85 millones de barriles cada día.

Ahora la AIE en su informe de 2021, que relato un poco más arriba, nos dice que si invertimos según la tendencia actual, la producción de petróleo caerá en 2025, hasta 85 millones de b/d.

Es decir en 2025, estaremos todos encerrados en casa o no habrá petróleo para todos.

No puede extrañarnos que ya empiecen en 2022, con una serie de medidas, para reducir este año el consumo en 2,7 millones de b/d.

A nadie le debe pasar por alto, que en los próximos años el ajuste sea brutal.

Y 2025 está a la vuelta de la esquina.

*Recordar que estas predicciones no son de un forero, son de la propia AIE. *

Si alguien está pensando en racionamientos, restricciones, bloqueos climáticos, guerras o lo que sea, seguramente estará acertando en el tiempo.

Llega el momento de prepararse. No podemos extrañarnos ya, que los desabastecimientos, las subidas de precios del petróleo, la inflación letal, hayan venido para quedarse.

Saludos.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (19 Mar 2022)

Vamos, son predicadores de los mismos del Cambio Climatico y Comunismo sin nombrarlos:



n_flamel dijo:


> pues quita el culto y quédate con el peak oil a pelo.
> 
> Yo en este hilo la única secta que veo es la de los *negacionistas (del peak oil) magufos.*





ajmens dijo:


> *China es el módelo a seguir, Comunismo digital,* en Europa no estamos lejos de ese modelo.
> Veo mas problemas en EEUU para aceptar este cambio, y no por aceptabilidad social sino por distribución de la población, transporte y modelo urbano.





ajmens dijo:


> *Para mi el modelo Chino es la solución* (solución que odio y que no deseo para nadie, pero es lo que hay), de ahí que los veamos como los rivales, paso a enumerar sus características:
> 
> Modelo Urbano concentrado, población rural en franca decadencia.
> Población con voluntad ciudadana y servil.
> ...





John Smmith dijo:


> El teologo, globalista Leonardo Boff*,* *perseguido por el inquisidor* *Ratzinger, *piensa que el colapso del género humano ocurrirá dentro de este mismo siglo XXI.





John Smmith dijo:


> *El planeta no fue diseñado para alojar y alimentar más de 8.000 millones de bocas humanas.*
> multiplicación humana devoradora de espacios es un caos, la plaga humana, el delicado equilibrio entre especies fue roto por la multiplicación humana descontrolada.




Estan condicionando a la gente que la unica manera de sobrevivir en matando a gente "no-util" y un control total comunista sin nombrar estas palabras, y al mismo tiempo son las mismas ideas de la izquierda radical y el din de la soberania y libertades por el Cambio climatico:

La transición energética que *nos proponen Podemos e IU,* y la que habría que hacer – 15/15\15 (15-15-15.org)


Sólo nos une un aspecto común: entender que el *cenit de la producción del petróleo* en particular y del gas o del carbón y en general de todos los recursos finitos, tiene una fecha y que en el caso del petróleo es inminente en términos históricos y que tendrá consecuencias tremendas para la Humanidad. Ese es el único punto común. Nos ha oído cientos de miles de personas. De hecho, hay 17 millones de entradas en google del término *«peak Oil» *.

Así proponen los partidos afrontar el 'Peak Oil' desde el Parlamento Europeo (eldiario.es)


*PSdeG, AGEe, BNG, Partido da Terra, Equo, Partido X y UPyD* responden sobre sus posiciones acerca del *'techo del petróleo'* y de las medidas que proponen adoptar desde la Eurocámara para hacerle frente al fin de este recurso.


----------



## antorob (19 Mar 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Vamos, son predicadores de los mismos del Cambio Climatico y Comunismo sin nombrarlos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Por mi parte estás equivocado.

No soy seguidor del calentamiento global, causado exclusivamente por el hombre, ni comunista.

El peak oil es un proceso que ya ha pasado su cenit y por lo tanto nuestra dependencia del petróleo nos hace extremadamente vulnerables, de tal forma que sin ´crecimiento en la producción de petróleo estamos abocados al decrecimiento. Y eso no tiene nada que ver con política.

Cada uno que siga su propias creencias, pero aquí vamos a manejar datos reales, tanto si nos gustan como si no.

Si la producción de petróleo vuelve a subir, si las renovables son capaces de sustituir al petróleo, si la eficiencia puede hacernos mejorar hasta el punto de no necesitar tanto petróleo , también lo vamos a decir.

Pero sin mensajes evangélicos mesiánicos propios de seguidores intolerantes e intransigentes.

Saludos.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (19 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Cada uno que siga su propias creencias, pero aquí vamos a manejar datos reales, tanto si nos gustan como si no.



Falso, estais *interpretando* datos, datos que no se sabe bien si han sido recopilados por los mismos que decian que el hoyo de la capa de ozono iba a destruir la tierra en el año 2000 o que cientos de millones de personas iban a morir por el Covid.
El problema esta en la cantidad de petroleo, o en la intensidad de explotarlo o en los carteles ? Cada parte del problema es un mundo diferente. Si es por la intensisdad que podria poner en peligro la propia naturaleza pues esa transición *NO seria un comunismo Chino Digital, pero al mundo rural. Y seria lento, en 100 años, no en 10, que requeriria matar a gente.*

Y la siguiente cita me da la razon:



antorob dijo:


> Si la producción de petróleo vuelve a subir, si las renovables son capaces de sustituir al petróleo, si la eficiencia puede hacernos mejorar hasta el punto de no necesitar tanto petróleo , también lo vamos a decir.



Ese no es nisiquiera el problema a discutir. El problema es que se ha obligado a la gente a vivir del petroleo. De energias que llevan al monopolio del estado y de unas cuantas coorporaciones. La gente no vive por arriba de sus posibilidades pero son las condiciones que ponen los oligarcas a su gente para poder existir como como personas en el sistema.

Por que no permitir a la gente a que regrese al mundo rural y haga creer su propia comida ? por que jamas lo permitiran, por que la mayoria de las tierras en occidente esta en manos de terratenientes y eso haria que no hubiera industria

Las solucion es el Antiguo Regimen Catolico


----------



## meanboy (19 Mar 2022)

Cuando intentas explicar a la gente que es el picoil y sus consecuencias te miran como si fueras un pirado y te salen con alguna tonteria que ya te está diciendo que no sigas perdiendo el tiempo. Bajar impuestos a los hidrocarburos va ser un parche momentaneo, esto va a estallar en unos meses y lo peor es que sabiendo lo que nos viene no podemos hacer nada.


----------



## antorob (19 Mar 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Falso, estais *interpretando* datos, datos que no se sabe bien si han sido recopilados por los mismos que decian que el hoyo de la capa de ozono iba a destruir la tierra en el año 2000 o que cientos de millones de personas iban a morir por el Covid.
> 
> Y la siguiente cita me da la razon:
> 
> ...




Pues estoy de acuerdo en volver al mundo rural.

Pero como dices, este sistema se ha montado por los de arriba y se basa en el crecimiento. El crecimiento necesita energía (solo hace falta ver la relación directa) y sin energía o petróleo no hay crecimiento y el sistema se desmorona. Luego todos al campo a producir comida, como corolario.

No veo la discrepancia, más allá en pensar que todo está manipulado, con lo que también estoy de acuerdo. pero el mensaje de quedarnos sin energía es independiente de estar detrás de motivaciones de grupos de control.

Y además hay que ser modesto y reconocer que puedo estar equivocado, pero eso se verá con el tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Mar 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> *Es volver al pasado es una regresion al pasado de Europa cuando no habia combustibles fosiles .*



Eso no va a ocurrir, los millones que poblamos la tierra no nos vamos a conformar con un decrecimiento pacifico, es una falacia, toca guerra y el que sobreviva tendra petroleo y el resto a comerse unos a otros, lo siento pero en esto no me equivoco, se puede fallar en el fondo, puede haber o no peak pero si se produce preparate para lo peor, por que sera peor que lo peor que uno quiera imaginar.


----------



## pocholito (19 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Pues estoy de acuerdo en volver al mundo rural.
> 
> Pero como dices, este sistema se ha montado por los de arriba y se basa en el crecimiento. El crecimiento necesita energía (solo hace falta ver la relación directa) y sin energía o petróleo no hay crecimiento y el sistema se desmorona. Luego todos al campo a producir comida, como corolario.
> 
> ...




Pero con laagricultura y ganaderia de antes en España habia 27000000 de habitantes como muchoi ahora hay 20 millones mas estoy pon iendo


----------



## antorob (19 Mar 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Eso no va a ocurrir, los millones que poblamos la tierra no nos vamos a conformar con un decrecimiento pacifico, es una falacia, toca guerra y el que sobreviva tendra petroleo y el resto a comerse unos a otros, lo siento pero en esto no me equivoco, se puede fallar en el fondo, puede haber o no peak pero si se produce preparate para lo peor, por que sera peor que lo peor que uno quiera imaginar.



Me temo, que dentro de los escenarios posibles, es el más probable.

Saludos.


----------



## pocholito (19 Mar 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Eso no va a ocurrir, los millones que poblamos la tierra no nos vamos a conformar con un decrecimiento pacifico, es una falacia, toca guerra y el que sobreviva tendra petroleo y el resto a comerse unos a otros, lo siento pero en esto no me equivoco, se puede fallar en el fondo, puede haber o no peak pero si se produce preparate para lo peor, por que sera peor que lo peor que uno quiera imaginar.



Habra guerra, pandemia, o virus la guerra es de muchas maneras para conseguir el decrecimiento por eso el feminazismo la viogen y demas destruccion de la familia tradicional natalidad cerca de 1 es un plan para que los europeos no consuman


----------



## antorob (19 Mar 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Pero con laagricultura y ganaderia de antes en España habia 27000000 de habitantes como muchoi ahora hay 20 millones mas estoy pon iendo




Si, nadie es perfecto.

El crecimiento de la población viene dado por las mejoras en la agricultura, medicina y tecnología. Sin petróleo, es inevitable una reducción de la población, con el tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> El crecimiento de la población viene dado por las mejoras en la agricultura, medicina y tecnología. Sin petróleo, es inevitable una reducción de la población, con el tiempo.



Antes que eso tendríamos un colapso del sistema actual.


----------



## sivigliano (19 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Por mi parte estás equivocado.
> 
> No soy seguidor del calentamiento global, causado exclusivamente por el hombre, ni comunista.
> 
> ...



Los coches eléctricos no son rentables. En 2025 lo serán y se viajará más en tren y menos en avión. Por otro lado, al sector primario hay que apoyarlo con menor coste en el combustible. 
Yo los días que no llueve voy en bicicleta al trabajo por ejemplo.
Hay muchas maneras no tan traumáticas de bajar el consumo de combustible.


----------



## antorob (19 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Antes que eso tendríamos un colapso del sistema actual.



Probablemente las dos cosas, espero que en el orden correcto.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (19 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Los coches eléctricos no son rentables. En 2025 lo serán y se viajará más en tren y menos en avión. Por otro lado, al sector primario hay que apoyarlo con menor coste en el combustible.
> Yo los días que no llueve voy en bicicleta al trabajo por ejemplo.
> Hay muchas maneras no tan traumáticas de bajar el consumo de combustible.



El coche eléctrico ahorra poco petróleo.

100 millones de coches eléctricos, ahorran solo dos millones de b/d de petróleo y consumimos 100 millones b/d, cada día.

Y estamos todavía lejos de esas cifras de 100 millones de coches e.

No hay que dejarse enamorar por las previsiones maravillosas e ir a los datos. El tiempo corre muy deprisa, desde que comenzó el peak oil y ya íbamos con retraso.

Saludos.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (19 Mar 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Pero con laagricultura y ganaderia de antes en España habia 27000000 de habitantes como muchoi ahora hay 20 millones mas estoy pon iendo









La mayor parte de españa es un descierto

Y hoy en dia hay tecnologia y conocimientos que ayudarian a producir mas en poco espacio o terreno


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> El coche eléctrico ahorra poco petróleo.
> 
> 100 millones de coches eléctricos, ahorran solo dos millones de b/d de petróleo y consumimos 100 millones b/d, cada día.
> 
> Y estamos todavía lejos de esas cifras de 100 millones de coches e.



No solo eso, sino que es inviable la sustitución 1:1 del actual parque automovilístico actual por coches eléctricos. Va a haber una gran escabechina de vehículos particulares.


----------



## sebboh (19 Mar 2022)

Hacia el racionamiento: a 110 km/h por autopista, teletrabajo y domingos sin coches para ahorrar petróleo


La Agencia Internacional de la Energía pide ya racionamientos como en los años 70 para ahorrar 2,7 millones de barriles al día




www.larazon.es


----------



## sebboh (19 Mar 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Por que no permitir a la gente a que regrese al mundo rural y haga creer su propia comida ? por que jamas lo permitiran, por que la mayoria de las tierras en occidente esta en manos de terratenientes y eso haria que no hubiera industria
> 
> Las solucion es el Antiguo Regimen Catolico



Que cultives tu propia comida es lo siguiente en la agenda a restringir. Copio de un post que habia hecho en la escasez de contenedores el año pasado


Las alternativas las van a limitar, solo hay que mirar donde se va empezar a aplicar las nuevas directivas de la UE en temas de agricultura y ganado para ver que estan en pie de guerra los agricultores y ganaderos (tractores de hace unas semanas quemando calles en francia y manifestaciones dia si dia tambien en croacia)


*  Agricultural census 2020 - Agriculture - Eurostat  *





ec.europa.eu


*  ОВО ЧЕКА И СРБИЈУ? Хрватска у пандемији уводи потпуну контролу семена и хране!  *
Попис пољопривреде је план који има за циљ да попише апсолутно све капацитете за производњу хране којима држава располаже. Планирано је да се наведе не само индустријска производња већ и свако сеоско породично газдинство.




srbin.info

traducido de chrome
"En resumen, se introduce el control completo de las semillas, las granjas tienen prohibido producir semillas incluso para sus propias necesidades o la nutrición animal. Las semillas tradicionales están prohibidas de facto, excepto en condiciones especiales, y se están introduciendo semillas certificadas y protegidas por patentes de grandes corporaciones multinacionales internacionales. El partido gobernante, por supuesto, afirma que todo esto se está haciendo por nuestro bien y que la UE entregará semillas a los agricultores que son "especialmente resistentes a las consecuencias del cambio climático"


De hecho la UE hace poco ya ha dicho que hay que rebajar un poco que iban demasiado deprisa (debido al conflicto y que hay ciertas cosas que no van a llegar y te toca batallar en otros lados para traerlas). Como decia el ganadero en tele5 que digan el precio de lo que van a traer para suplir esa falta, que no lo dicen


----------



## antorob (19 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> No solo eso, sino que es inviable la sustitución 1:1 del actual parque automovilístico actual por coches eléctricos. Va a haber una gran escabechina de vehículos particulares.



Cierto.

De momento, el coche eléctrico es para ricos. Se puede sustituir en Occidente y no al 100%, pero no en el sudeste asiático, África o Sudamérica. Si llegamos a un 30%, podemos estar contentos.

Supongo que mucho antes, explotará una crisis tipo 1929.

Saludos.


----------



## cnk57 (19 Mar 2022)

¿Se puede poner chincheta a este hilo?


----------



## meanboy (19 Mar 2022)

Breve y sencilla explicación de lo que es el picoil.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (19 Mar 2022)

Algo sobre el incremento de consumo en los emergentes, en especial India y China?

Yo creo que de ahí viene el tema en la fase actual. La cantidad de petróleo merecida será directamente proporcional al índice de productividad. No produces no podrás acceder al petróleo de los productores. Y cuando digo producir, es producir no humear con el powerpoint.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (19 Mar 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> Que cultives tu propia comida es lo siguiente en la agenda a restringir. Copio de un post que habia hecho en la escasez de contenedores el año pasado
> 
> 
> Las alternativas las van a limitar, solo hay que mirar donde se va empezar a aplicar las nuevas directivas de la UE en temas de agricultura y ganado para ver que estan en pie de guerra los agricultores y ganaderos (tractores de hace unas semanas quemando calles en francia y manifestaciones dia si dia tambien en croacia)
> ...



Lo que confiarma que NO hay peak oil (a corto plazo o menos de 2 o 3 siglos segun la intensidad etc) ni cambio climatico causado por el hombre 

Todo es una conspiración para aumentar el control sobre la humanidad.

El que no vea esto desde un punto de vista místico está perdido en el tema.

Si ya hubo genocidio en el siglo 20, esta vez se tratara de hacer por peligros inventados


----------



## antorob (19 Mar 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Algo sobre el incremento de consumo en los emergentes, en especial India y China?
> 
> Yo creo que de ahí viene el tema en la fase actual. La cantidad de petróleo merecida será directamente proporcional al índice de productividad. No produces no podrás acceder al petróleo de los productores. Y cuando digo producir, es producir no humear con el powerpoint.




Las previsiones de la EIA americana son estas, para 2022-2023.

https://www.eia.gov/outlooks/steo/pdf/steo_full.pdf








Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (19 Mar 2022)

las multicuentas del gobierno no paran
peak oil
peak oil
peak oil


como se ríen de los retrasados


----------



## poppom (19 Mar 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> las multicuentas del gobierno no paran
> peak oil
> peak oil
> peak oil
> ...




Si fueras capaz de leer verías que muchos de los que hablan del pikoil niegan el cuento climático o la utilidad de las renobobas.
Explicame cómo casa eso con ser un CM del gobierno


----------



## chafamandurrias (19 Mar 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> El petróleo es infinito (abiotico) FIN del hilo



Como si es de origen extraterrestre, gráficos de producción e historial de campos agotados. La Tierra es un sumatorio de campos. Pero de qué estamos hablando por lo de Ukrania?, y antes: del precio del gas y ahora de los líquidos en gasolineras, antes, también, del gas por su papel en el precio de la electricidad. Eres un crak, ya me gustari¡ía que tuvieras razón, pero me temo que no. La guerra por los recursos es ya descarada.


----------



## blahblahblah (19 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Si fueras capaz de leer verías que muchos de los que hablan del pikoil niegan el cuento climático o la utilidad de las renobobas.
> Explicame cómo casa eso con ser un CM del gobierno



  
 

venga te lo explico: divide et impera


----------



## antorob (19 Mar 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> las multicuentas del gobierno no paran
> peak oil
> peak oil
> peak oil
> ...



Se nota que no has leído el hilo.

Para aclarar, seguramente "el peor gobierno en el peor momento". Y añado, "la peor oposición".

Estamos gobernados por unas personas que solo saben política, pero muy poco de la vida real.

Y cada uno se cree, solo lo que quiere creerse.

Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (19 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Se nota que no has leído el hilo.
> 
> Para aclarar, seguramente "el peor gobierno en el peor momento". Y añado, "la peor oposición".
> 
> ...



Claro que no me he leído tu mierda de hilo lleno de la misma propaganda del nwo de siempre: peak oil peak oil peak oil.


pd: estamos gobernados por los amos que han gobernado este mundo desde hace generaciones y generaciones - no sólo saben del teatro de la política, sino de la vida real infinidad más que cualquiera que nosotros. Como bien dices: cada uno se cree, sólo lo que quiere creerse.


----------



## antorob (19 Mar 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Claro que no me he leído tu mierda de hilo lleno de la misma propaganda del nwo de siempre: peak oil peak oil peak oil.
> 
> 
> pd: estamos gobernados por los amos que han gobernado este mundo desde hace generaciones y generaciones. Como bien dices: cada uno se cree, sólo lo que quiere creerse.




¿Cómo distingues un peak oil real de uno diseñado por la propaganda?.

Saludos.

PD. No hace falta insultar.


----------



## poppom (19 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Los coches eléctricos no son rentables. En 2025 lo serán y se viajará más en tren y menos en avión. Por otro lado, al sector primario hay que apoyarlo con menor coste en el combustible.
> Yo los días que no llueve voy en bicicleta al trabajo por ejemplo.
> Hay muchas maneras no tan traumáticas de bajar el consumo de combustible.



Lo que no consumes tú lo consume otro. Salvo que haya escasez y el ahorro sea forzado pero en este caso estaríamos hablando de una recesión brutal.
Se puede vivir con menos, todos hemos hablado con abuelos o padres que han vivido los inicios del siglo XX, pero el camino hasta ese vivir con menos es lo tortuoso. 
Porque al igual que las consecuencias del peakoil van por países, dentro de un país irán por clases sociales. Y nunca es comparable crecer a decrecer, lo segundo es mucho peor.
Dentro de poco la gran masa que vive de ayudas sociales estará al borde de la marginalidad y entonces no vendrán cosas bonitas. Porque un funcionario con tres pisos y dos coches puede decir, pues cojo bici, salgo menos de viaje y como productos locales, pero un parado de larga duración del sector del automóvil sin posibilidad de encontrar empleo a lo mejor ve el descenso con otros ojos. Ahí llegan los extremismos, la polarización y la guerra


----------



## blahblahblah (19 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> ¿Cómo distingues un peak oil real de uno diseñado por la propaganda?.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> PD. No hace falta insultar.



No quiero perder mi tiempo/vida en esta mierda hilo te escribiría la respuesta larga, pero aquí tienes la corta: De los creadores de las mil y una psyops llega el peak oil, con los mismos actores, las mismas tácticas, la misma propaganda, y encajando perfecto en el mismo calendario. Venga y compre la nueva temporada de la REALIDAD, producida por WEF y con patrocinios...


Decir mierda de hilo no es insultar, pero *en lo que sí estamos peak es en retraso y corrección política.*


----------



## ajmens (19 Mar 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Vamos, son predicadores de los mismos del Cambio Climatico y Comunismo sin nombrarlos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por alusiones.

Soy el primero que no comparte el modelo que nos quieren implantar, pero creo que nos han llevado al precipicio a proposito.
Ahora mismo tenemos por un lado el barranco (crisis energética/materiales) y por otro la espada (aceptación del nuevo módelo neocomunista digital).

Es momento de elegir entre una y otra opcion, yo tampoco tengo claro cual es mejor, auque también puede seguirse con la venda en los ojos y que tomen las decisiones por ti...


----------



## FranMen (19 Mar 2022)

Creo que Z no se da cuenta de que si no hay petróleo no lo hay para nadie pero que sin petróleo aguantan mejor los que están acostumbrados a la carestía que los que hemos vivido en la abundancia.
Decía mi abuelo: aprende a vivir como un pobre que a rico nacemos todos enseñados


----------



## antorob (19 Mar 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> No quiero perder mi tiempo/vida en esta mierda hilo te escribiría la respuesta larga, pero aquí tienes la corta: De los creadores de las mil y una psyops llega el peak oil, con los mismos actores, las mismas tácticas, la misma propaganda, y encajando perfecto en el mismo calendario. Venga y compre la nueva temporada de la REALIDAD, producida por WEF y con patrocinios...
> 
> 
> Decir mierda de hilo no es insultar, pero *en lo que sí estamos peak es en retraso y corrección política.*



O sea que no tienes ni idea, y todo es un montaje.


blahblahblah dijo:


> No quiero perder mi tiempo/vida en esta mierda hilo te escribiría la respuesta larga, pero aquí tienes la corta: De los creadores de las mil y una psyops llega el peak oil, con los mismos actores, las mismas tácticas, la misma propaganda, y encajando perfecto en el mismo calendario. Venga y compre la nueva temporada de la REALIDAD, producida por WEF y con patrocinios...
> 
> 
> Decir mierda de hilo no es insultar, pero *en lo que sí estamos peak es en retraso y corrección política.*




Siempre me ha parecido que la información es poder y la ignorancia solo conduce a padecer los males que preferimos ignorar.

La elección de lo que queremos tomar es personal.

Suerte con tu elección.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (19 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Creo que Z no se da cuenta de que si no hay petróleo no lo hay para nadie pero que sin petróleo aguantan mejor los que están acostumbrados a la carestía que los que hemos vivido en la abundancia



Si, el problema es que el mundo está abarrotado de Z´s y muchos de ellos, son los que gobiernan.

Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (19 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> O sea que no tienes ni idea, y todo es un montaje.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues sí, tengo mucha suerte con mi elección de ver la naturaleza como es lo que es: una abundante fuente de bienes. Con un par de ha cualquier hombre puede vivir como un rey quemando tanta leña como quiera. Por eso prohíben mil y una cosas, para que la gente esté sometida a su sistema... Esto es ok y se puede hacer:





Pero esto tiene impacto visual y hay que prohibirlo:







Por eso los amos del mundo decidieron hacer toda la economía basada en oil: porque los pobres normales no tienen acceso a ello y les hace dependiente - todo esto se hizo prohibiendo las alterantivas al oil.
Ahora hay que hacer el great reset, así que se le dice al goyim que no hay más oil, el oil se pone carísimo, y hay que prohibir la gasolina para los pobres (tranquilo, que hasta que te mueras vas a ver toda la industria importante bañada en oil). La alternativa, la electricidad, que es aun más fácil de controlar, genera un montón de problemas, y hace a todo el mundo más dependiente del nwo.



Demasiada "idea" tengo acerca de cómo los reguladores hacen y deshacen.
Dais asquito posteando por cuatro perras lamiendo el ano de Pedro Sanchez y sus amos. El nwo se sostiene porque la gente compra sus narrativas, no en cómo el gobierno o la oposición hacen las cosas.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Mar 2022)

Quiero dar mil gracias al abridor del hilo, yo ya estoy cansado de estas batallas, tu tendrás más suerte.

El picolero de guardia.


----------



## antorob (19 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Quiero dar mil gracias al abridor del hilo, yo ya estoy cansado de estas batallas, tu tendrás más suerte.
> 
> El picolero de guardia.



Muchas gracias, Sir Torpedo, eres un referente del peak oil en burbuja, desde hace muchos años.

Nos cruzamos en el hilo del peak oil, en años anteriores.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## meanboy (19 Mar 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Pues sí, tengo mucha suerte con mi elección de ver la naturaleza como es lo que es: una abundante fuente de bienes. Con un par de ha cualquier hombre puede vivir como un rey quemando tanta leña como quiera. Por eso prohíben mil y una cosas, para que la gente esté sometida a su sistema... Esto es ok y se puede hacer:
> Ver archivo adjunto 990390
> 
> Pero esto tiene impacto visual y hay que prohibirlo:
> ...



no olvide tomar el antipsicotico a la hora.


----------



## antorob (19 Mar 2022)

Mientras tanto...

En Dakota del Norte, la producción de shale oil se hunde un 5% en el mes de Enero.

No se puede negar que hace tiempo que atravesaron su propio peak oil.

North Dakota Oil Production | Update Through January 2022


Estas presentaciones interactivas contienen los últimos datos de producción de petróleo y gas de los 17.045 pozos horizontales en Dakota del Norte que comenzaron a producir desde 2001 en adelante, hasta enero.
*Producción total*
La producción de petróleo en Dakota del Norte a partir de pozos horizontales cayó un 5 % intermensual, a 1,04 millones de b/d en enero. La producción de gas natural cayó un 7% a menos de 2,8 Bcf/d.









Saludos.


----------



## antorob (19 Mar 2022)

Un pequeño vistazo al gas en Europa mezclado con un poco de geopolítica. 

*Europa, gas, EE.UU, Nord Stream II, GNL y Rusia.*


marzo 15, 2022
Después de meses de conflicto en el gas, precios por las nubes, la no certificación del Nord Stream II y la invasión de Ucrania, nos muestran que la geopolítica tiene una notable influencia en las componendas económicas y energéticas.
Desde la construcción del Nord Stream II, EE.UU ha presionado para evitar que se pusiera en funcionamiento. Trump impuso sanciones, para evitar que la excesiva dependencia de Rusia, obligará a realizar una política europea contraria a los intereses de EE.UU. Al menos esta es la versión oficial.

"Un rehén de Moscú": por qué Trump impuso sanciones contra el cuestionado gasoducto Nord Stream 2 que conectará Rusia con Alemania - BBC News Mundo

"Cualquier empresa que colabore en la construcción del gasoducto Nord Stream 2, que conectará Rusia con Alemania, será sancionada por Estados Unidos.
Así lo dispuso Donald Trump a través de una ley que firmó este viernes y que apunta al polémico proyecto, una instalación submarina que lleva adelante la estatal petrolera rusa Gazprom.
La Casa Blanca considera que el proyecto es un riesgo para la seguridad de Europa y por ello lleva meses en contra de su concreción."

Por fin, tras meses de lucha y después de estar completamente terminado, consiguieron que no se certificara (por supuesto antes de la invasión de Ucrania), en Noviembre de 2021.

Alemania para el certificado del gasoducto ‘Nord Stream 2’

La agencia reguladora alemana ha suspendido este martes el procedimiento de certificación del gasoducto ‘Nord Stream 2’, controlado por el gigante gasístico ruso Gazprom, destinado a llevar gas desde Rusia a otras partes de Europa a través del mar Báltico, por las dudas sobre la legalidad de su gestión.




Ahora conviene repasar cual es la situación del gas en Europa, con un buen artículo, de ING.

Europe would face a desperate scramble to replace Russian gas | Hellenic Shipping News Worldwide

*La acción del precio refleja profundas preocupaciones sobre la escasez de suministro*
La acción del precio en el mercado europeo del gas durante casi el último año ha reflejado un endurecimiento significativo. Esto fue en gran parte el resultado de la reducción de los flujos de gas rusos hacia Europa, lo que hizo que la región entrara en la temporada de calefacción con inventarios récord. Más recientemente, la incertidumbre sobre cómo podría reaccionar Rusia a las sanciones europeas y la suspensión de la aprobación del gasoducto Nord Stream 2 ha generado preocupaciones sobre el suministro de gas hasta el próximo invierno. Como resultado, los precios del centro holandés, TTF, se han disparado recientemente a niveles récord de EUR345/MWh, y los precios subieron más del 400 % en una etapa de este año.
*Los bajos inventarios europeos en tiempos de incertidumbre dejan al mercado más vulnerable (TWh)*






*Panorama general de la oferta y la demanda*
en Europa La producción europea de gas ha disminuido a lo largo de los años, impulsada por una reducción en el límite de producción en el campo de gas de Groningen en los Países Bajos. El gobierno holandés implementó un límite de producción que se ha reducido durante el año con la idea de hacerlo hasta que cierre el campo. El límite de producción de este año fue de 3,9 bcm, aunque potencialmente se elevará a 7,6 bcm. Se espera que el año de gas actual sea el último año operativo del campo. La producción europea total, incluidos Noruega y el Reino Unido, totalizó alrededor de 214 bcm en 2021.
La caída de la producción nacional a lo largo de los años ha significado que Europa dependa cada vez más de las importaciones para satisfacer la demanda interna. Se estima que la demanda europea de gas totalizará alrededor de 524 bcm en 2021, lo que dejará un déficit interno de 310 bcm. Esto significa que casi el 60% de la demanda europea debe cubrirse con importaciones.
En 2021, las importaciones europeas de gas totalizaron alrededor de 296bcm (Noruega está incluida en la producción europea), de las cuales Rusia fue el mayor contribuyente, representando el 52% de este número. Las importaciones de GNL representaron alrededor del 32% de las importaciones totales, mientras que el 16% restante incluye el suministro del norte de África y Azerbaiyán.

*Balance de gas europeo e importaciones*






*Crecimiento limitado de la producción nacional*
Existe el potencial de aumentar la producción nacional europea a lo largo del año. Entre Noruega, el Reino Unido y los Países Bajos, asumimos que la producción podría incrementarse en 14 bcm. Hay algunos campos de gas nuevos en el Mar del Norte que están aumentando, mientras que los Países Bajos aumentarán potencialmente su límite de producción para el campo de gas de Groningen. Aquí es probablemente donde reside la mayor incertidumbre en lo que respecta a la producción nacional.
En teoría, Groningen podría aumentar la producción en volúmenes más significativos. Sin embargo, políticamente esta será una decisión difícil, dado que el límite de producción se ha reducido gradualmente debido a la actividad sísmica en la región y, de hecho, el campo entraría en una posición de espera a partir del próximo año. Aunque claramente existe la posibilidad de que esto se retrase. El gobierno holandés ha indicado que dará más claridad sobre los niveles de producción de Groningen antes del 1 de abril.

*Aumentos marginales en los flujos de oleoductos no rusos a Europa*
Mirando fuera de Europa, hay espacio limitado para un aumento en los flujos de tuberías. Asumimos aumentos potenciales de alrededor de 2 bcm tanto de Argelia como de Azerbaiyán. Aunque el aumento de la oferta de Argelia es cuestionable debido a la creciente demanda interna.

*El GNL tendrá que hacer la mayor parte del trabajo*
Está claro que los aumentos marginales en la producción nacional y los aumentos limitados en las importaciones de gasoductos no alcanzarán a compensar los flujos de gas rusos. Por lo tanto, Europa dependerá en gran medida del mercado de GNL para tratar de reducir un posible déficit por la interrupción de los flujos de gas ruso.
A primera vista, parece haber una buena cantidad de capacidad de GNL disponible a nivel mundial. Estimamos que la capacidad sobrante se sitúa en torno a los 125 bcm y esto incluye las terminales de exportación que aumentarán en el transcurso de este año. Sin embargo, es seguro asumir que no toda esta capacidad adicional está disponible. En primer lugar, en el entorno de precios actual, si la capacidad estuviera disponible, los operadores estarían sin duda al máximo. Esto sugiere que algunos de estos países que cuentan con capacidad de exportación sobrante enfrentan interrupciones o problemas con la disponibilidad de gas de alimentación. Por lo tanto, es probable que la capacidad adicional real sea más limitada de lo que sugiere este número.
Además, no podemos simplemente suponer que todo el suministro de GNL necesario se puede desviar a Europa para cubrir cualquier déficit. Ignorando las restricciones de capacidad de importación por ahora, el mercado europeo deberá competir agresivamente con Asia por el suministro de GNL. Esta competencia será aún más agresiva dada la limitada capacidad disponible en el mercado.
Rusia también es un gran proveedor de GNL para Europa y representa alrededor del 20% de las importaciones totales de GNL. Es el tercer mayor proveedor de Europa después de Estados Unidos y Qatar. Si se detuvieran los flujos de gasoductos rusos, es probable que el GNL ruso tampoco llegara a Europa.
Además, alrededor del 70% del comercio de GNL se realiza bajo contratos a largo plazo, con una gran parte de estos con cláusulas de destino estrictas. Como resultado, esto reduce significativamente la cantidad de GNL disponible que podría llegar a Europa. Esto deja alrededor del 30% del comercio que se realiza en contratos al contado o a corto plazo. Uno esperaría que donde hay flexibilidad, ya estemos viendo estos flujos dirigidos a Europa, dada la prima que el mercado está comerciando con Asia. Por lo tanto, esto sugiere que existe una ventaja limitada respecto al récord de importaciones de GNL visto en enero de 2022 de alrededor de 12,9 bcm (9,5 millones de toneladas) según datos de ICIS LNG Edge.

*El suministro de GNL de EE. UU. es clave*
Estados Unidos ya ha jugado un papel clave en el aumento del suministro a Europa en los últimos meses. Las exportaciones de GNL del país han ido en aumento desde finales del año pasado, ascendiendo a 7,4 millones de toneladas (10 bcm) en enero de 2022. Mientras tanto, el porcentaje de cargamentos de GNL de EE. UU. que se dirigen a Europa saltó a casi el 75 % en enero, consumiendo las exportaciones. que previamente había sido entregado a Asia. Esto refleja cómo el mercado de gas premium de Europa ha atraído un suministro de GNL más flexible.
Es probable que EE. UU. continúe aumentando las exportaciones a Europa en el entorno actual a medida que aumenta la nueva capacidad. Estados Unidos está en camino de tener la capacidad de GNL más grande del mundo de 118,1 bcm para fines de 2022, ya que se espera que los trenes Sabine Pass Train 6 y Calcasieu Pass 18 comiencen a operar comercialmente este año y juntos agreguen 19,4 bcm de capacidad. Mirando más allá de 2022, otros 21,2 bcm de la capacidad de licuefacción de EE. UU. entrarán en funcionamiento para 2025. Esto no ayudará con la escasez de gas en Europa este año, pero contribuirá a las futuras perspectivas de importación de GNL de la región cuando se construyan más instalaciones de regasificación.
Las instalaciones existentes de GNL de EE. UU., a pesar de funcionar cerca de su capacidad, también pueden redirigir una mayor parte de sus exportaciones de GNL a Europa gracias a los términos flexibles de los contratos de GNL de EE. UU. La mayoría de estos contratos cuentan con entrega gratuita a bordo (FOB), donde el comprador puede, en la mayoría de los casos, decidir a dónde enviar las cargas. Esto contrasta con los contratos de entrega ex-ship (DES), donde se identifica un puerto de destino de entrega específico.
Según las estimaciones de Bloomberg New Energy Finance, EE. UU. tendrá 12,2 Mt (16,6 bcm) de contratos FOB para compradores de cartera, 7,4 Mt (10 bcm) de oferta al contado y en exceso, y 12 Mt (16,3 bcm) de contratos FOB para compradores asiáticos. entre abril y septiembre, esto significa que aproximadamente 65 Mt (88bcm) del suministro de GNL de EE. UU., en teoría, serán flexibles para ser redirigidos durante todo 2022.
Dicha flexibilidad debería ayudar a mantener un porcentaje relativamente alto de las exportaciones de GNL de EE. UU. a Europa si los precios del gas en Europa siguen siendo favorables. Pero como se discutió anteriormente, la competencia de compradores alternativos podría reducir sustancialmente la cantidad final de cargamentos que fluyen hacia Europa. Por ejemplo, dada la actual crisis energética, los compradores asiáticos de GNL de países como Corea del Sur y Japón pueden mostrarse reacios a renunciar a su exceso de suministro contratado. Las preocupaciones sobre la escasez de suministro de gas también podrían hacer subir los precios del GNL de Asia, reduciendo o incluso eliminando la diferencia de precios observada entre Asia y Europa.

*Exportaciones de GNL de EE. UU. por destino (bcm)
BNEF, ING Research*






*La capacidad de importación europea es un problema mayor*
El mayor problema para Europa es la cantidad limitada de capacidad de regasificación. Entonces, independientemente de si hay suficiente capacidad de exportación, Europa tendrá dificultades para compensar completamente el gas ruso debido a las limitaciones de capacidad en el lado de la importación. La capacidad de regasificación anual en Europa se sitúa en 204bcm (excluyendo Turquía). A lo largo de 2021, las tasas de utilización en las plantas de regasificación se situaron en torno al 47%. Sin embargo, en meses más recientes, esto habría aumentado más cerca de la capacidad debido a precios más fuertes en Europa que generaron importaciones sólidas. Por lo tanto, existe una capacidad disponible limitada para permitir un aumento de las importaciones desde los niveles actuales.
Además, la mayor parte de la capacidad sobrante se encuentra en España, y el problema es que España no está bien conectada con la infraestructura de gasoductos del resto de Europa. La capacidad disponible de España, por lo tanto, hará poco para ayudar a aliviar el déficit en otras partes de Europa. En 2021, España importó alrededor de 21 bcm, muy por debajo de su capacidad de regasificación de alrededor de 60 bcm.
Si excluimos a España de la cantidad de capacidad de regasificación disponible en Europa, esto deja a la región con alrededor de 68 bcm de capacidad disponible. Por lo tanto, esto sugiere que, en el mejor de los casos, Europa podría aumentar las importaciones de GNL en un número similar. Sin embargo, esto todavía está muy por debajo de las importaciones de gas ruso de 155 bcm que vimos en 2021. Además, vale la pena destacar nuevamente que Europa deberá competir agresivamente por estos volúmenes.
Veremos más inversiones en infraestructura de regasificación en Europa a medida que la región intente diversificarse alejándose del gas ruso. Alemania anunció recientemente planes para construir dos terminales de importación de GNL, sin embargo, esto llevará algún tiempo y, por lo tanto, no podrá ayudar en caso de que se produzca un déficit en los flujos de gasoductos rusos este año.

*Capacidad de regasificación europea vs importaciones 2021 (bcm)*






*Europa se quedará corta si los flujos rusos se detienen por completo*
Si bien existe cierta flexibilidad en el suministro de GNL, la restricción clave para Europa en este momento es la cantidad limitada de capacidad de regasificación. Estimamos que, en el mejor de los casos, Europa podría aumentar las importaciones de GNL en alrededor de 68 bcm desde los niveles de 2021. Esto todavía está muy por debajo de los 155 bcm que se importaron de Rusia el año pasado.


*El aumento de la oferta de otros lugares aún no es suficiente para compensar una pérdida en las importaciones de gas ruso (bcm)*





Si tenemos en cuenta el aumento de la producción nacional de 14 bcm de Noruega, los Países Bajos y el Reino Unido, junto con el aumento de los flujos de oleoductos de fuentes no rusas de 4 bcm, Europa solo podrá satisfacer alrededor del 55 % de los flujos de oleoductos rusos. Por lo tanto, necesitaríamos ver el cambio de combustible cuando se trata de generación de energía, junto con el potencial de destrucción de la demanda de otros usuarios para garantizar un suministro adecuado.
Fuente: ING

---------------------------------------------------------------

Para sustituir al gas ruso que iba a venir por gasoducto (y por lo tanto mucho más barato que el GNL) vamos a tener que buscar sustituto.
La alternativa parece ser EE.UU. Qué sorpresa.


Shale CEO: U.S. Can ‘’Easily’' Replace Russian Gas | OilPrice.com

El gas natural estadounidense puede reemplazar fácilmente al gas ruso en Europa, dijo a la BBC en una entrevista el director ejecutivo de EQT, el mayor productor de gas del país .
"Tenemos la capacidad de hacer más, el deseo de hacer más", dijo Toby Rice a la BBC, estimando que Estados Unidos tenía suficiente gas para cuadriplicar la producción actual para 2030.
Sin embargo, impulsar las exportaciones de gas natural a Europa no es solo una cuestión de disponibilidad y voluntad por parte de los productores de gas. Existen otros obstáculos que impiden que el gas estadounidense ocupe el lugar del gas ruso en Europa.
Estos incluyen la falta de terminales de importación en el continente, así como terminales de exportación en los propios Estados Unidos. Actualmente, hay ocho terminales de exportación en funcionamiento en la Costa del Golfo y se ha aprobado la construcción de 14 más. Sin embargo, el proceso de llevar una instalación de GNL desde la decisión final de inversión hasta la operación lleva varios años.
También ha habido oposición política al aumento de la capacidad de exportación de GNL por motivos de cambio climático. Recientemente, una coalición de más de cien grupos de defensa pidió a los seis prestamistas más grandes de EE. UU. que dejaran de financiar nuevas instalaciones de exportación de GNL en la Costa del Golfo.
Sin embargo, incluso si esta oposición estuviera ausente, los problemas puramente técnicos para un gran impulso en las exportaciones de GNL de EE. UU. a Europa permanecerían. También está la cuestión del costo. El GNL es más costoso que el gas por tubería, y cuanto más larga sea la distancia que tiene que recorrer hasta su destino final, más caro se vuelve.
Sea como fuere, Europa fue el mayor comprador de gas natural licuado de EE. UU. durante los últimos tres meses, absorbiendo más de la mitad de las exportaciones totales de GNL en diciembre y febrero.
Europa, sin embargo, se está quedando sin capacidad de regasificación. España y Francia tienen la mayor capacidad de importación en la UE, con el Reino Unido ocupando el segundo lugar en Europa en su conjunto con 50 mil millones de metros cúbicos en capacidad de importación anual de GNL nominal. Alemania, por otro lado, el mercado de gas más grande de Europa, no tiene terminales de importación de GNL.
Por Charles Kennedy para Oilprice.com
----------------------------------------------------------



Espero que esta visión de la influencia en la geopolítica, sirva para tener una idea de la situación actual. 
EE.UU no quería que Europa dependiera de Rusia, por las posibles influencias en su política, pero parece que pasar a depender del shale gas USA (y el enorme incremento en el precio del gas, que pagaremos religiosamente todos los europeos), no tiene ninguna importancia. 
Por otro lado, ya nadie se acuerda de la emergencia climática y la imperiosa necesidad de eliminar el consumo de combustibles fósiles.
Si, el planeta corre mucho peligro y tenemos que salvarlo, a no ser que pasemos un poquito de frio, en cuyo caso, el planeta puede esperar. 
Entre la geopolítica y la hipocresía, estamos bien servidos.


Saludos. 

PD. Está por ver como afecta la decisión del gobierno español sobre la consideración del Sahara y como reacciona Argelia.


----------



## maxkuiper (19 Mar 2022)

Esperemos que las vacunas hagan su magia y tengamos una buena limpia.


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (19 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> O sea que no tienes ni idea, y todo es un montaje.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tenía cuenta hace tiempo y la he borrado por ese tipo de gente que si no entienden ni quieren saber se meten a tocar las narices.
Me he vuelto a hacer cuenta porque he visto tu hilo,eres un crack.


----------



## meanboy (20 Mar 2022)

Calopezzz, escoge la que quieras ya estas tardando!!


----------



## wireless1980 (20 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Un pequeño vistazo al gas en Europa mezclado con un poco de geopolítica.
> 
> *Europa, gas, EE.UU, Nord Stream II, GNL y Rusia.*
> 
> ...



El camino es depender menos de lo que no tenemos, y cuando antes nos los tomemos en serio mejor. 
claramente ya vamos tarde pero no hay otro camino.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Mar 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> No quiero perder mi tiempo/vida en esta mierda hilo te escribiría la respuesta larga, pero aquí tienes la corta: De los creadores de las mil y una psyops llega el peak oil, con los mismos actores, las mismas tácticas, la misma propaganda, y encajando perfecto en el mismo calendario. Venga y compre la nueva temporada de la REALIDAD, producida por WEF y con patrocinios...



¿No serás terraplanista, verdad?


----------



## antorob (20 Mar 2022)

Isabel de Baviera dijo:


> Tenía cuenta hace tiempo y la he borrado por ese tipo de gente que si no entienden ni quieren saber se meten a tocar las narices.
> Me he vuelto a hacer cuenta porque he visto tu hilo,eres un crack.



Muchas gracias, espero que entre todos podamos crear un buen hilo de información.

Saludos.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (20 Mar 2022)

El transporte de particulares esta abocado a la desaparición
Es imposible, sustituir toda la flota actual de vehículos de combustión, por vehículos eléctricos
La escasa autonomía, la complejidad de las recargas, y la imposibilidad de crear una red eléctrica, capaz de suministrar electricidad a tantos vehículos a la vez, hace que la comodidad del vehículo de usuarios, poco a poco vaya desapareciendo, por eso, creo, que la norma de prohibición de entrada de vehículos diésel a las ciudades

Nuevo aviso a navegantes de la AIE.. 









La Agencia de la Energía plantea usar menos el coche y bajar velocidad


Propone medidas para ahorrar 2,7 millones de barriles diarios de petróleo en cuatro meses




www.noticiasdenavarra.com





Si hay una cosa, en todo el asunto del peak oil que no entiendo
Es porque no explican de una vez en TV a la gente, en que consiste, que es lo que se viene, y que debemos hacer para paliar las consecuencias


----------



## antorob (20 Mar 2022)

*La tercera guerra mundial.*


marzo 20, 2022
Aunque muchos acusan a Putin de crear la atmósfera necesaria para comenzar la tercera guerra mundial con su invasión de Ucrania, la realidad es que todos hemos contribuido a hacerla posible, y la vez, nadie es culpable.
Las civilizaciones nacen, crecen y terminan muriendo en un proceso histórico que se repite una y otra vez.
Después de un conflicto que destroza todos los adelantos científicos, todos los asentamientos, toda una población excedente, de las cenizas nace otra civilización. Al principio crece muy despacio y con el paso de los años o de los siglos, se va desarrollando hasta llegar a una fase de maduración. Posteriormente, la base energética que permitía el crecimiento se excede y deja de ser suficiente para mantener el crecimiento y la escasez empieza a generar disturbios, pequeños desfases, que al no corregirse , terminan derivando en grandes guerras, cuando la población no tiene suficientes recursos. Siempre hay un culpable, pero al mismo tiempo es un proceso normal, que hubiera acabado de la misma forma con otro culpable.
En esa situación desesperada nos hallamos ahora mismo.
Nos hemos expandido por encima de las capacidades del planeta y todo lo que está sucediendo tiene que ver con la incapacidad, no solo de seguir creciendo, sino de administrar una cierta estabilidad en la distribución equitativa de los recursos.
Cuando no hay materias primas o energía para todos, primero sufren los más débiles y poco a poco, a medida que los recursos empiezan a escasear en países más avanzados, se produce una lucha (no tiene porque ser una guerra física, también existen guerras económico-financieras) para asegurar las necesidades y con naturalidad se forman bloques antagónicos, según las perspectivas de cada bloque.
Todos no compartimos la misma visión de como administrar los recursos y el crecimiento de la sociedad, se producen desfases entre zonas, como consecuencia de la diferente velocidad de crecimiento y aparecen las migraciones de los países pobres a los países ricos.
Más tarde o más temprano, las fricciones se harán mayores y no digamos cuando los recursos son tan bajos que el hambre marca el listón, donde la sociedad ya no aguanta más. Disturbios, revoluciones y finalmente guerras es lo habitual. 
Luego hablamos de la trampa de Tucídides cuando una superpotencia no quiere ceder la hegemonía a una potencia emergente o el dilema de Triffin, cuando la estabilidad monetaria que proporciona la moneda de reserva, se pone en entredicho por la misma contradicción de tener que expandir la moneda y perseguir unos déficit siderales, para que el comercio siga creciendo, creando inestabilidad que finalmente acaba por destruir el sistema financiero basado en la moneda hegemónica.
Todo esto son procesos que ya se han repetido en la historia, pero amplificados por la enorme población a la que ha llegado el planeta. La existencia de una fuente de energía como el petróleo, ha posibilitado un crecimiento exponencial, que ya no puede prolongarse más.
Todos los episodios turbulentos que estamos viendo, no son mas que reflejo de la escasez de una fuente de energía insustituible. Hemos intentado crear una transición renovable, que nunca ha tenido ninguna viabilidad, porque las densidades de energía son muy diferentes y además en michos casos, el petróleo no tiene sustitutos.
El crecimiento de la agricultura tiene un motor imprescindible. Sin petróleo nunca hubiéramos podido alimentar a 8.000 millones de personas y por lógica, al escasez de petróleo supondrá con el tiempo , una menor producción de alimentos, creando hambrunas, migraciones y finalmente guerras.
Muchos se preguntan si podríamos volver al campo y vivir como hace setenta años. Es posible, pero no nos engañemos , sin petróleo no podemos alimentar tanta gente y no conozco nadie que se presente voluntario para reducir la especie.
A comienzos de siglo XX, la mayor parte de la población era rural, atendiendo las labores del campo. En cuanto este se motorizó, gran cantidad de personas encontraron de repente tiempo libre y la ceración de macrourbes, dio lugar a una migración del campo a la ciudad, donde se inició un proceso tecnológico fruto de los intensos estudios en la primera mitad del siglo XX. Una vez conseguidos adelantos técnicos notables, y tras la segunda guerra mundial, vino el boom del consumo, cuando gran parte de la población occidental accedió al coche, televisor, electrodomésticos y de nuevo más tiempo libre para dedicarlo al turismo.
Las mejoras médicas alargaron la esperanza de vida y sobre todo redujeron la mortalidad infantil y la población con recursos y buena atención médica floreció con fuerza.

Como todas las civilizaciones, cuando se termina el motor de impulso, empiezan las dificultades. En nuestro caso, las curvas empezaron en 2000 (quizás mejor sería retroceder a 1971, pero todavía existía mucho petróleo) y al llegar a 2005, el peak oil convencional dio la primera señal grave.
Los precios del petróleo subieron muy rápido y en 2008, tuvimos la primera advertencia de colapso grave, solventada con una artificio fiduciario. Varias crisis más tarde (2010-2012 Europa, 2019 repos americanos, 2020 pandemia mundial), el artificio contable se encuentra al borde del precipicio por la evidente escasez de la fuente de energía fundamental.
No podemos hacer nada. 
Quizás si realmente fuéramos civilizados, se podría llegar a un acuerdo de decrecimiento controlado, pero no parece la opción que se presenta en estos momentos.
La invasión de Ucrania puede ser el detonante, no cabe duda, pero la opción nuclear de eliminar a Rusia del sistema Swift y congelar sus activos en dólares es otro error monumental. El resto de países que tienen parte de sus reservas en dólares (empezando por China) tomará esta incautación como advertencia y tarde o temprano buscará desembarazarse de su reservas en dólares , para evitar que se repita el episodio de control. Lo que quiere decir que el sistema financiero mundial se ha roto, aunque todavía no veamos el resultado.
La escasez de petróleo, la ruptura de las cadenas de suministro, la deuda explosiva, los problemas con el suministro de gas en Europa, la carestía y restricciones en los fertilizantes, el desajuste en los mercados de materias primas que impide la formación de precios (como el caso del níquel), las migraciones, etc, no son más que manifestaciones o derivaciones del problema fundamental. 
Se acaba la fuente de energía que mueve el mundo y no hay energía para todos.
Ayer reproducía en el blog, una serie de noticias que ilustran sobre lo mal que está el mundo y sobre todo el tercer mundo.
El mundo en llamas. 

La respuesta del gobierno español a una prevista crisis migratoria ha sido llegar a un acuerdo con Marruecos (por el Sahara), para prevenir esa desbandada (gracias Karlo). El área mediterránea se va a convertir en un polvorín, en cuanto el hambre por falta de alimentos (el trigo es la base de la alimentación), se expanda de los limites territoriales de los países del Magreb.
Solo es un reflejo más de la inestabilidad creciente.
Es complicado resolver todos los conflictos de forma pacífica, así que bienvenidos a la tercera guerra mundial, que quizás no sea como la segunda, pero igualmente se extenderá por todo el planeta.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (20 Mar 2022)

Una de las grandes crisis que viviremos este año.

Agradezco de nuevo a Kiral, sus aportaciones. 



*Se aproxima la crisis alimentaria mundial.*


marzo 05, 2022
Aunque la opinión pública cree que todo se ha torcido desde la invasión de Ucrania por Rusia, lo cierto es que llevamos, desde al menos Septiembre del año pasado, con graves problemas en el sector energético.
Primero fue la subida de los precios del gas en Europa, cuando se conoció que los inventarios estaban muy bajos. Inmediatamente afectó al precio de la electricidad y el carbón en China, con fuertes subidas que posteriormente se recondujeron.
Un poco más adelante, las subidas en el gas impactaron en los precios de los fertilizantes, que dependen directamente del gas para su producción.
El petróleo no tardó en sumarse a la escalada y a partir de Diciembre de 2021, inició un espectacular ascenso que todos sabemos donde nos ha conducido.
Por lo tanto, la situación energética estaba ya muy mal, cuando se ha producido la invasión de Ucrania.
Pero es que desde entonces, el sector alimentario, afectado por la pertinaz sequía (en algunas zonas del mundo) y por los elevados precios de los fertilizantes, acaba de explotar, al afectar la guerra a dos de los principales países productores de cereales. El trigo y el aceite de girasol, son la base fundamental de muchas economías emergentes y la invasión ha dejado fuera del mercado, gran parte de su producción, además de otras materias primas muy importantes. Como los problemas con el gas, no han hecho mas que acrecentarse, los fertilizantes han explotado de nuevo, esta vez con una incidencia desorbitada por la producción de potasas en Rusia y Bielorrusia.
La lista de problemas crece cada día y ayer dimos otro paso más hacia el colapso alimentario en ciernes.
Entre otras medidas, Rusia prohibió la exportación de fertilizantes, como contramedida a las aplicadas por la comunidad internacional. Pocas horas después, Hungría, uno de los principales productores de cereales europeos, cancelaba todas las exportaciones con efecto inmediato.
Food Crisis Imminent: Hungary Bans All Grain Exports Effective Immediately | ZeroHedge 

Los agricultores de todo el mundo se enfrentan a la tormenta perfecta. No solo les ataca la sequía, sino que los precios de los fertilizantes están por las nubes y el coste del combustible se ha disparado hasta tal punto que se hace difícil y muy costoso, incluso realizar tareas rutinarias. La cosecha del próximo año está muy amenazada y vamos a depender de los stocks acumulados en muchos casos. Por eso la decisión de Hungría abre un peligroso precedente , si los exportadores deciden guardar los excedentes.
Un artículo de Ambrose Evans-Pritchard, muestra un resumen de como ve la situación.
Putin’s energy shock is becoming a world food crisis. Brace for rationing. 

"El mundo se enfrentaba a una crisis de suministro de cereales incluso antes de la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Putin.
El índice de precios de los alimentos de las Naciones Unidas ya era más alto en términos reales que en el punto álgido de la crisis mundial del hambre hace una década, cuando las protestas tunecinas por el pan desencadenaron la Primavera Árabe.
El apretado mercado mundial de granos, aceite vegetal y fertilizantes fue probablemente una de las muchas razones por las que Putin eligió este momento para atacar, calculando -erróneamente puede resultar- que Occidente no se atrevería a apretarlo demasiado.
El mundo se enfrenta a lo que equivale a un "cisne negro" de productos básicos en toda la gama de recursos primarios. El petróleo, el gas, el carbón y las “agrícolas” están todos juntos en una espiral más alta , y los metales se están recuperando rápidamente. Es un shock de estanflación sistémica, un problema intratable para los banqueros centrales. Actúa como un impuesto de reparaciones de guerra sobre las economías de las naciones importadoras y, en última instancia, es contractivo.

Natasha Kaneva, de JP Morgan, dijo que los inventarios de productos básicos comercializables son críticamente bajos y que el mundo se está quedando sin reservas de seguridad. Esta es una receta para “aumentos de precios no lineales”, dijo."

sigue...


Navegar por el Mar Negro, misión imposible.
Two cargo ships hit by blasts around Ukraine, one seafarer killed
El transporte marítimo mundial "patas arriba", por la crisis en Ucrania.
Russia’s war on Ukraine triggers ‘earthquake’ in global shipping, trade industry 
La invasión rusa de Ucrania de siete días ha desencadenado un "terremoto" en la industria del transporte marítimo y el comercio, interrumpiendo rutas, desviando barcos mercantes y aumentando los costos a medida que las sanciones occidentales contra Moscú comienzan a afectar, según el fundador de Israel. empresa de inteligencia marina Windward.



Todavía no tenemos racionamiento pero los precios ya han subido a la estratosfera. El mejor ejemplo es el precio del trigo en máximos históricos, con un ascenso en vertical. La fortaleza del dólar empeora el precio a pagar por los países emergentes con monedas débiles. 


Si alguno ha pensado en el arroz como sustituto, los mercados van más deprisa.
Rice Soars as Ukraine War Starts Scramble for Any and All Grains
El arroz se dispara cuando la guerra de Ucrania comienza a pelear por cualquier grano. El arroz es el último producto básico en ser arrastrado por la agitación de la invasión rusa de Ucrania.

“Los precios del arroz están subiendo porque los comerciantes apuestan a que será una alternativa al trigo, que se está volviendo prohibitivamente caro. Las exportaciones de trigo de Rusia y Ucrania representan más de una cuarta parte del comercio mundial del cultivo y una quinta parte de las ventas de maíz”.

Por otro lado, la sequía mundial no está ayudando nada a la cosecha de este año. Este informe recoge la situación a nivel mundial. Interesante porque es muy completo, incluidos mapas relevantes.
Sequía: efecto a nivel mundial

En China, tampoco va bien.
China agriculture minister says winter wheat condition could be worst in history 
La condición de la cosecha de trigo de invierno de China podría ser la "peor de la historia", dijo el sábado el ministro de Agricultura, lo que generó preocupaciones sobre el suministro de granos en el mayor consumidor de trigo del mundo.

La lista de países en colapso o apunto de entrar en él, crece día a día. Ahora Nigeria un país densamente poblado y gran productor de petróleo, amenaza con engordar la lista.
Nigeria On The Verge Of Collapse, Says Former Electoral Commission, INEC Boss, Jega | Sahara Reporters
También su producción de electricidad se desploma, en un ejemplo más de crisis solapadas.
https://www.vanguardngr.com/2022/03/energy-crises-electricity-output-plunges/

Recordar que la crisis económica y la subida del precio de los alimentos (entre otros sucesos), desencadenaron la primavera árabe en 2010-2012, coincidiendo con altos precios del petróleo.

Ahora con un dólar fuerte y precios por encima de 110$ el barril, la situación en incluso peor que entonces. Además si sumamos la sequía, la crisis del gas y los fertilizantes y las restricciones producto de la invasión de Ucrania, formamos un cóctel realmente peligroso, para tener una crisis mundial alimentaria.
Es evidente que el racionamiento ya está en el radar de las previsiones.
El shock energético de Putin se está convirtiendo en una crisis alimentaria mundial, así que prepárense para el racionamiento - Noticias Ultimas
*

EL SHOCK ENERGÉTICO DE PUTIN SE ESTÁ CONVIRTIENDO EN UNA CRISIS ALIMENTARIA MUNDIAL, ASÍ QUE PREPÁRENSE PARA EL RACIONAMIENTO*

“La carga está paralizada. No son solo los puertos: no puedes meter un barco allí. Nadie quiere quedarse varado”, dijo Abbassian. Lloyd’s List informa que el norte del Mar Negro y el Azov han sido declarados ‘áreas de operaciones bélicas’, lo que implica doble pago para las tripulaciones, si es posible obtenerlas.
Las tasas de los seguros son prohibitivas y los bancos rechazan las cartas de crédito, aunque los cereales, los fertilizantes y los productos energéticos están exentos de sanciones. Los transportistas se esfuerzan por descubrir qué significa que una contraparte esté “conectada con Rusia”.
Todo el mundo desconfía de la policía de sanciones del Tesoro de EE. UU., conocida como OFAC. El bufete de abogados estadounidense Crowell and Moring dijo que los clientes temen que puedan quedar atrapados en la red sin darse cuenta, dado que los oligarcas controlados controlan gran parte del nexo agroindustrial de Rusia de una forma u otra. Cada transacción tiene que ser examinada hasta el más mínimo detalle.
“No se ofrece trigo ruso y ucraniano. Los flujos críticos de maíz al mundo están siendo bloqueados. Si los agricultores de Ucrania no siembran cantidades sustanciales de maíz el próximo mes, la escasez de suministro será muy severa”, dijo Rabobank.
Los pequeños agricultores en Rusia han sido excluidos del mercado crediticio interno justo antes de la temporada de siembra. El endurecimiento de emergencia por parte del banco central elevó el costo promedio de los préstamos al 27 por ciento esta semana.

chicago los futuros de trigo han alcanzado un máximo histórico de $ 1,131. La contracción es peor para el resto del mundo porque el índice amplio del dólar ha subido un 30% desde el último pico en 2008.
En buena medida, Rabobank dice que debemos lidiar con intensos _La Niña _patrones climáticos y sequía en Brasil y Argentina. “Es probable que la escasez de granos sea tan pronunciada que requiera la destrucción de la demanda o el racionamiento”, dijo.
El índice de materias primas del Fondo Monetario Internacional -más puro que los engañosos índices de mercado- muestra que las materias primas son hoy más caras en su conjunto en términos reales que en 2008 incluso en dólares. Es mucho mayor para Europa o África. Esto se asemeja rápidamente al shock de las materias primas de principios de la década de 1970.

El crudo Brent alcanzó un máximo histórico en euros y libras esterlinas ayer por la mañana. Pero a diferencia del último shock petrolero, este shock se extiende a todos los sectores de la energía. Los contratos europeos de gas natural para abril alcanzaron un nuevo máximo de 198 € MWh. El carbón térmico ha subido un 75% este mes.


Saludos. 
PD . El forero Kiral vuelve a hacer unos jugosos comentarios y los traigo aquí, para hacernos una idea de como puede afectarnos en España.
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...ier-momento-estais-avisados.1051938/page-2009
Anoche llamé a un amigo que tiene una empresa de intermediación. Compra todo tipo de cereales, almendra, girasol,… un tío honrado, de los que no abundan. Conozco la situación que hay en el campo ahora mismo, pero desconocía qué cotizaciones reales tienen los productos… y lo que escuché me dejo mudo.
Lo primero que me comentó es que el aceite de girasol se va a acabar de aquí a un mes. Dice que la situación allí se ha visto venir, y que se han aumentado un 30% las exportaciones desde el Mar Negro estas últimas semanas. Que todo lo exportable, lo han sacado de allí. Gracias a eso, hemos aumentado el margen de 10 días a 30, pero ya está. A partir de ahí, no habrá más. Me comentó que si puedo sembrar girasol, que ni lo dude. Estaba la tonelada a 270 euros hace un año, y ahora está en 1.000. Es un cultivo asequible porque no requiere ni de abonos, ni labores,… nada. Prácticamente se siembra y se deja. Eso conlleva, que si hubiera una primavera relativamente normal, los secanos que no valen para nada podrían sacar 1.000 kilos, con lo que con un gasto de 250 euros, les rentaría 750 euros/hectárea. Eso es una auténtica salvajada, para un cultivo que históricamente si te da 80 euros te puedes dar con un canto en los dientes. Sería la salvación para el campo en este año. El problema es que ni hay primavera normal, ni la gente conoce esta cotización.

Después me comentó el tema trigo. En este caso me sorprendió que el duro (Que es el que se usa para hacer pasta) tiene un precio “normal”, con unas 70 pesetas. Muy caro, pero dentro de un orden lógico. Y es que los países generadores del mismo (Canadá básicamente) no están afectados por esta situación. Pero el del blando (Pan y alimentación animal) fue para echarse las manos a la cabeza. Dice que su precio son 400 euros/tn, que son unas 67 pesetas que yo no he visto jamás (Suele estar en 28). Que que eso es lo que cotiza oficialmente en lonja a nivel interno. Pero que la realidad es que se paga lo que les pidan. Que es que no hay trigo ya a estas alturas (Se vendió el 95% en junio, y solo aguantamos 4 gatos, yo hasta diciembre), pero que si aparece algo por casualidad, pueden pedir lo que quieran, que se lo pagan. Le dije de coña “a 300 pesetas?” y me dijo “y más”. Increíble. Imaginaros una barra de pan que valga ya 2 euros sin haber salido de la tierra, haberse transportado y procesado. Para que te cobren 10 euros al final de la cadena.

Por último el del maíz. Esto es lo más preocupante junto con el del trigo blando, y es que dice que en ambos mercados hay rotura. Que no hay producto. No hay. Pero igualmente, aunque cotiza a 48 pesetas (Suele estar a 28), te pagan lo que les pidas.

Además me comentó aspectos nuevos de la pac que no vienen al caso, pero que parece que ya están firmados sin haberse publicado, y que afectan muchísimo al campo. Y es que no quieren promoción porque provocaría una revolución en cuanto a siembra y producción, que puede hundir empresas hasta hoy muy lucrativas.

Por recopilar todo lo dicho, por si alguno no ha enlazado puntos, el tema del maíz y del trigo blando son muy preocupantes. Estos son los componentes esenciales del pienso que se le da al ganado, y no hay. Si a esto le añadimos que con la sequía no hay pastos (Antes de ayer vino a verme un vaquero por si conocía alguna finca grande “cueste lo que cueste” para arrendar y meter las cabras), podéis imaginar a donde se va a ir el precio de la carne.

Ya no es que la barra de pan pase de 1 euro a 3, sino que la carne va a pasar de 9 euros el kilo a 30. Suponiendo que haya, que lo dudo también.

Y por tanto, la subida bestial de todos los productos sustitutivos y complementarios, que al final acaban siendo casi el 100% de los existentes. De ahí la escalada del precio en la cesta de la compra cuando aparentemente son muy pocos los productos afectados.

Poco más, agradeceros a todos vuestros comentarios. No solo llamé por curiosidad y porque es información que me interesa sobremanera, aunque yo no modificaré mi plan de siembra por ello, sino porque me consta que os interesa y preocupa.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Mar 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> El transporte de particulares esta abocado a la desaparición
> Es imposible, sustituir toda la flota actual de vehículos de combustión, por vehículos eléctricos
> La escasa autonomía, la complejidad de las recargas, y la imposibilidad de crear una red eléctrica, capaz de suministrar electricidad a tantos vehículos a la vez, hace que la comodidad del vehículo de usuarios, poco a poco vaya desapareciendo, por eso, creo, que la norma de prohibición de entrada de vehículos diésel a las ciudades



Correcto. Es posible que el parque automovilístico se reducirá a un 10% del actual. Eso significa, por ejemplo, que desaparecerían los coches aparcados en las calles y también gran parte del negocio de los párkings.



TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Si hay una cosa, en todo el asunto del peak oil que no entiendo
> Es porque no explican de una vez en TV a la gente, en que consiste, que es lo que se viene, y que debemos hacer para paliar las consecuencias



Seguramente porque la masa no aceptaría por las buenas tener que renunciar al coche y los viajecitos "low cost" en avión, y los políticos tampoco podrían sacar rédito de ello. Por eso les resulta más fácil inventarse cuentos como el del "cambio climático" y hacer negocio con ellos.


----------



## antorob (20 Mar 2022)

Algo que se repite continuamente en los medios es buscar una justificación reciente , para algo que lleva tiempo sucediendo.

Por ejemplo, estos días, la AIE ha emprendido un programa para informar a los usuarios como reducir el consumo de petróleo en 2,7 millones de b/d, para evitar problemas de escasez producidos por la reciente invasión de Ucrania.

El decálogo de la AIE para reducir el consumo de petróleo: teletrabajo, limitar la velocidad...

En realidad, Biden lleva casi un año, llorando por las esquinas suplicando a todo el mundo, que aumenten la producción.

La AIE, quiere ocultar el problema que le reporta los muy bajos niveles de inventarios, aludiendo a un culpable muy reciente, cuando los problemas vienen de muy atrás.

Por otro lado, las previsiones de los organismos oficiales están sesgadas siempre al alza, para dar confianza, aun cuando meses después se comprueben los groseros errores, muy previsibles.

*La desesperación de Biden con el petróleo.*





febrero 08, 2022

Sabemos de sobra que los dirigentes políticos solo miran por sus votos. Biden tiene una elección intermedia este año 2022 y sabe que los precios altos de la gasolina son una rémora importante a la hora de votar.
Lleva desde el año pasado presionando a la OPEP para que aumente la producción de petróleo, como sea.

En Julio de 2021.
Biden presiona a la OPEP para que aumente la producción y pare la escalada inflacionaria - Energía Online

A finales de Octubre de 2021, en el G20.
Biden presiona a países productores de energía del G20 para aumentar producción

"ROMA, 30 oct – El presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, instó el sábado a los principales países productores de energía del G20 con capacidad sobrante a aumentar la producción para garantizar una recuperación económica mundial más sólida, en medio de un amplio esfuerzo para presionar a la OPEP y sus socios para que incrementen el suministro de petróleo.
Con el alza de los precios del petróleo y el gas, algunos países productores como Rusia y Arabia Saudita no han impulsado la producción lo suficiente como para satisfacer a los que son en gran parte consumidores y están preocupados por la escasez de energía y la inflación."



Como la Opep está para lo que está y apenas tiene margen, Biden se sacó de la manga un acuerdo para vender barriles de la Reserva Estratégica (a pesar de que la Reserva no se creó para bajar el precio del petróleo) y unir a países como China, Japón y Corea en el empeño.


Noticia de Noviembre de 2021.
La maniobra de EE.UU. para tratar de bajar el precio del petróleo (y por qué puede generar un choque con la OPEP) - BBC News Mundo

"El gobierno de Estados Unidos anunció este martes que liberará 50 millones de barriles de petróleo de sus "reservas estratégicas" para hacer frente al aumento del precio de la gasolina, que está afectando el bolsillo de los ciudadanos.
Se trata de una medida concertada que no se limita a Estados Unidos. El gobierno de Joe Biden logró persuadir a otras grandes economías como China, Japón, Reino Unido, India y Corea del Sur para que también liberen parte de sus reservas estratégicas y así ayuden a aumentar la oferta en el mercado de crudo."

Unos meses más tarde, las medidas no han servido para nada y hemos pasado a medidas desesperadas.
Primero, en geopolítica han decidido mirar para otro lado y permitir a Irán acuerdos cosméticos en su desarrollo nuclear, con tal de que traiga más barriles de petróleo al mercado.

Oil Dips As US Says Iran Nuclear Deal "Is In Sight" | ZeroHedge 

_*“El levantamiento de algunas sanciones puede, en el verdadero sentido de la palabra, traducirse en su buena voluntad. Los estadounidenses hablan de ello, pero se debe saber que lo que sucede en el papel es bueno pero no suficiente”,*_ dijo Amirabdollahian.
_[ZH: En una nota al margen, el retiro del administrador de Biden a Irán podría ser una ayuda a nivel nacional. Dado que los precios del crudo implican precios de gasolina casi récord en la bomba, Biden necesita hacer algo, cualquier cosa para reducir esa carga sobre los estadounidenses.]_

Por si esto no fuera suficiente, ya están estudiando levantar algunas sanciones a Venezuela, con tal de que Chevron. única empresa estadounidense que aún permanece en Venezuela, sea capaz de aumentar la producción, por lo civil o por lo criminal.
U.S. Considers Chevron Request To Take, Trade Venezuelan Oil | OilPrice.com

"La Administración de EE. UU. está revisando actualmente una solicitud de Chevron para permitir potencialmente que el gigante petrolero de EE. UU. tome y comercialice crudo de Venezuela como una forma de pago por los millones de dólares que el productor sudamericano le debe a Chevron por sus empresas conjuntas allí, informó Reuters el lunes . , citando fuentes con conocimiento de las conversaciones."

Y como no es suficiente, la presión sobre las empresas americanas de shale oil, les obliga a producir al límite, aún a sabiendas de que acelerar la perforación es perjudicial para el desarrollo de las cuencas y un exceso de perforación, agotará con rapidez las buenas ubicaciones, trayendo para hoy, el petróleo que se necesitará mañana.

Running Out Of Sweet Spots: Shale Growth May Not Materialize | OilPrice.com

Durante el último auge del petróleo de esquisto bituminoso, cuando los productores competían para ver quién podía bombear más rápido, algunos expertos advirtieron que el petróleo de esquisto bituminoso tenía un defecto que vendría a perseguir a estos productores: los pozos comenzaban a producir rápidamente pero también se agotaban rápidamente. Ahora, los datos de la industria sugieren que el agotamiento avanza. Colin Eaton, del Wall Street Journal, citó datos de inventario de reservas del parche de esquisto en un análisis reciente que apuntaba a una disminución estable que podría ser irreversible. Eaton también citó a ejecutivos de la industria haciendo planes para un desarrollo tan irreversible.
Que los combustibles fósiles son finitos no es ninguna novedad. Fue uno de los principales argumentos en los impulsos anteriores de energía renovable antes de que las emisiones se convirtieran en la prioridad número uno. Tecnológicamente, los recursos de petróleo y gas pueden extenderse hasta casi el infinito a medida que la tecnología de perforación avanza cada vez más. Sin embargo, esto tiene un costo y parece que, por el momento, la industria del petróleo de esquisto bituminoso de EE. UU. no está convencida de que valga la pena pagar ese costo.
Es esta disminución en el petróleo disponible a bajo precio lo que obliga a los perforadores de esquisto de EE. UU. a ser disciplinados, escribió Eaton del WSJ, a pesar del aumento de los precios del petróleo: West Texas Intermediate se cotiza a más de $ 90 por barril por primera vez desde 2014.
“Simplemente no se puede seguir creciendo entre un 15 % y un 20 % al año”, dijo Scott Sheffield, de Pioneer Natural Resources, a Eaton. Vas a aumentar tus inventarios. Incluso las buenas empresas.
A pesar de esto, Chevron y Exxon están planeando un impulso sustancial en el Pérmico, el juego más prolífico en el parche de esquisto de EE. UU. y el foco de mucha atención de la industria, en medio de precios más altos.
Ambas supermajors dijeron en la publicación de sus resultados de 2021 que tenían planes para un crecimiento de dos dígitos en la producción de petróleo de Permian, con Exxon contemplando un aumento de hasta un 25 por ciento y Chevron buscando aumentar la producción de Permian en un 10 por ciento este año.
Bloomberg comentó que estos planes indican que la industria del esquisto de EE. UU. ha vuelto al modo de crecimiento. En un informe separado, Bloomberg escribió que la producción de petróleo de esquisto este año agregaría 1 millón de bpd, según un pronóstico del proveedor de análisis de datos Lium.
“Los puntos de datos a nivel de campo en las últimas semanas han resaltado un aumento en la actividad de fracturación, que creemos que se traducirá en una inflexión en la producción a mediados de año”, escribió Lium en una nota de investigación la semana pasada. “La industria está encontrando (y creemos que seguirá encontrando) una manera de poner mucha actividad de servicio en el campo”.
Este bien puede ser el caso para este año, pero a largo plazo, las cosas pueden verse diferentes según la revisión de datos del Wall Street Journal. Pioneer, luego de la adquisición de Parsley Energy y DoublePoint Energy, tiene un inventario de perforación por otros 15 a 20 años, según el director ejecutivo Sheffield. Sheffield advirtió a sus colegas perforadores que aumentar mucho la producción traería un fin más rápido a estos inventarios.
Los datos de otra firma de análisis, Flow, que el WSJ' Eaton citó en el análisis, sugieren que cinco de los mayores jugadores de parches de esquisto, incluidos Marathon Oil, Devon Energy y EOG Resources, tienen alrededor de diez años o un poco más de sitios de pozos rentables. izquierda. Y esos son los grandes jugadores. Para las empresas más pequeñas, el inventario probablemente se agotaría antes.
Hace unos años, el experto en petróleo Art Berman advirtió que los perforadores del Pérmico se estaban quedando sin puntos óptimos. El WSJ volvió a informar hace tres años que muchos pozos tenían un bajo rendimiento, lo que puso nerviosos a los prestamistas ya que las proyecciones de producción de pozos de sus clientes no se materializaron de manera consistente. El nuevo informe sugiere que las cosas no han cambiado mucho, pero había una manera de hacer que el petróleo durara más: aumentar la producción más lentamente.
Si bien este es un enfoque sencillo, tal vez no todos puedan apegarse a él, y algunos optarán por aprovechar al máximo los precios altos mientras duren. Pero aquí está la cosa. Si los datos sobre el inventario de perforación y Scott Sheffield son correctos, los precios más altos durarán más debido a lo que efectivamente equivale a una capacidad de producción limitada y decreciente en el parche de esquisto.
Hace solo unos años, se consideraba la mayor amenaza para el dominio global de la OPEP, ahora el parche de esquisto parece estar en una situación similar a la de muchos miembros de la OPEP: los perforadores pueden querer perforar más, pero no hay mucho que realmente puedan perforar antes. se vuelve prohibitivamente caro.
Las previsiones a corto plazo siguen siendo optimistas, no solo de los proveedores de análisis de datos, sino también de la EIA. Es el largo plazo al que se debe prestar un poco más de atención, no solo en el parche de esquisto. La inversión insuficiente dentro de la OPEP y la naturaleza de la extracción de petróleo de esquisto podrían combinarse para jugar una broma realmente mala al mundo antes de que hayamos logrado, si es que alguna vez lo logramos, dejar de usar combustibles fósiles.

Por Irina Slav para Oilprice.com
* * * *

Como se puede ver, se buscan barriles de petróleo a la desesperada.
Y no sé porque tanta insistencia. Según la EIA (agencia americana de la energía) en su informe mensual STEO, declara que a lo largo de 2022, sobrará petróleo por todos los lados, sobre todo, desde el segundo trimestre de 2022.

https://www.eia.gov/outlooks/steo/pdf/steo_full.pdf




La tabla con el resumen de las previsiones para 2022-2023.



Como se puede ver, en 2022, la producción media de todos los líquidos es 101,39 millones de b/d y el consumo es de 100,61 millones de b/d, en las columnas de la derecha.
En 2023, la producción son 103,47 millones de b/d y el consumo medio, 102,48 millones b/d.

Va a sobrar petróleo y aquí anda el pobre Biden desesperado.
¿O alguien se equivoca?.
De momento, en todo 2021 han faltado 1,6 millones de b/d de media. Y los inventarios temblando. En 2022, ya se verán si estas previsiones son correctas.

Saludos.



PD. *Seguro que alguien quiere saber cuan fiables son los pronósticos del STEO de la EIA.*

En este post, daba las previsiones en JULIO de 2021.
Pronóstico de la energía según EIA (STEO JULIO 2021).

Para el segundo semestre de 2021 decía,

"Según nuestras estimaciones, los inventarios mundiales de combustibles líquidos aumentaron en 6,3 millones de b / d en el 1S20 antes de disminuir a una tasa promedio de 2,1 millones de b / d en el 2S20 y el 1S21. Pronosticamos que los inventarios globales continuarán cayendo en el corto plazo, pero a un ritmo más lento, con una caída de los inventarios globales de 0,2 millones de b / d en el 2S21. Luego, esperamos que los inventarios aumenten en casi 0,5 millones de b / d en 2022."
Es decir, caída de inventarios de 0,2 millones de b/d en el 2S-2021.

La realidad se puede comprobar en el informe de este mes del propio STEO.

Caída de 1,74 millones b/d en el tercer trimestre y caída de 1,37 millones de b/d en el cuarto trimestre, lejos del pronosticado descenso de 0,2 millones b/d.

Ya comenté en otro post, los errores de bulto que se cometen en pocos meses.

¿Son fiables los pronósticos de las instituciones a corto plazo?

Para los curiosos, se pueden comparar las previsiones de consumo y producción hechas en Junio 2021, para el segundo semestre de 2021. con las cifras reales que aparecen en el post de hoy.


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (20 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Una de las grandes crisis que viviremos este año.
> 
> Agradezco de nuevo a Kiral, sus aportaciones.
> 
> ...



Que opinas sobre esto?








Macron defiende la energía nuclear en la UE para ganar independencia


El presidente francés, Emmanuel Macron, defiende que la energía nuclear tiene que estar en el centro de la estrategia de la UE para la transición energética porque ayudará a reducir las emisiones de d




www.efe.com


----------



## antorob (20 Mar 2022)

La idea de Macron es buscar la energía nuclear como respaldo para las renovables, en lugar de un gas que no tiene.

Están cómodos con el funcionamiento de las centrales nucleares y es una "solución" para los próximos cuarenta años, mientras se desarrolla la tecnología eléctrica en el transporte. Elimina la dependencia del gas y el carbón, sin los problemas de la intermitencia renovable, pero deja un grave problema a sus descendientes.

Los residuos nucleares no tienen todavía tratamiento y la radiactividad de 25.000 años, obliga a confinar y vigilar permanentemente, esos residuos. Parece una vez más, una solución apropiada para los políticos y no tanto para los demás.

No resuelve el problema fundamental. La energía eléctrica no sustituye al petróleo.

Una transición del calibre que proponen debe tener en cuenta no solo el problema de la densidad de las baterías, sino también la escasez de materiales críticos para construir toda la infraestructura capaz de soportar un transición completa. La maquinaria pesada, la agricultura, la minería, la aviación, la industria pesquera, las obras públicas, la industria petroquímica, no se pueden cambiar por una versión eléctrica.

Sin petróleo, solo veo la energía nuclear como respaldo a la generación de electricidad, en ausencia de renovables por sus problemas de intermitencia y dificultad de almacenaje, pero sin resolver el resto de problemas que he enumerado antes.

Además, si esta "solución" se extendiera a todo el mundo, deberían lidiar con el peak del uranio, rápidamente.



Saludos.


----------



## IvanRios (20 Mar 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> El transporte de particulares esta abocado a la desaparición
> Es imposible, sustituir toda la flota actual de vehículos de combustión, por vehículos eléctricos
> La escasa autonomía, la complejidad de las recargas, y la imposibilidad de crear una red eléctrica, capaz de suministrar electricidad a tantos vehículos a la vez, hace que la comodidad del vehículo de usuarios, poco a poco vaya desapareciendo, por eso, creo, que la norma de prohibición de entrada de vehículos diésel a las ciudades
> 
> ...



Si se le dice la verdad a la masa (que no hay recursos energéticos, alimenticios y de todo tipo en relación al estilo de vida occidental y a la población mundial en general), el borrego puede darse cuenta de lo que realmente pasa; y lo que pasa es que en toda esta ecuación el que sobra es el mismo borrego y su estilo de vida y que a por él van. Sin embargo, si se le dice que debemos dejar de usar petróleo por la contaminación, que tenemos que reducir nuestro consumo no porque no haya suficientes recursos sino para proteger al planeta, para cuidar de las especies, por el agujero de ozono y ahora por el cambio climático...el borrego no pilla que lo que realmente se le está diciendo es que sobra y que debe desaparecer.


----------



## mmm (20 Mar 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> La que más acojona es aquella en que se ve que la producción de petróleo en 2 040 es casi nula... Saludos.



Seguirá virgen deses?


----------



## Hans_Asperger (20 Mar 2022)

mmm dijo:


> Seguirá virgen deses?



Délo hustec por hecho...


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (20 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> La idea de Macron es buscar la energía nuclear como respaldo para las renovables, en lugar de un gas que no tiene.
> 
> Están cómodos con el funcionamiento de las centrales nucleares y es una "solución" para los próximos cuarenta años, mientras se desarrolla la tecnología eléctrica en el transporte. Elimina la dependencia del gas y el carbón, sin los problemas de la intermitencia renovable, pero deja un grave problema a sus descendientes.
> 
> ...



Entre otras cosas... creo que Macron y Putin tenían intereses en común.Sacar a los piratas de la OTAN de Europa.









El incremento de la competencia estratégica por el mar Negro y el peligro de una nueva guerra


Para la estabilidad de la región es vital que la actual rivalidad entre EEUU y Rusia sobre la zona no escale en nuevas y peligrosas tensiones. - Agencia Anadolu




www.aa.com.tr













Francia prepara el contrato con Rumanía de corbetas por 1.200 millones


La fuente califica a las Gowind de “solución perfecta para que Rumanía realice sus misiones estratégicas como un socio importante de la OTAN en el Mar Negro y también fortalecerán las capaci ...




www.infodefensa.com


----------



## antorob (20 Mar 2022)

Isabel de Baviera dijo:


> Entre otras cosas... creo que Macron y Putin tenían intereses en común.Sacar a los piratas de la OTAN de Europa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Mar Negro es una zona de paso y de control muy importante para el petróleo, no solo ruso, sino también de Kazajistán.

Pero no veo a Francia, fuera de la OTAN, tratando de operar conjuntamente con Rusia.


*Las exportaciones de petróleo de Kazajistán, también afectadas.*


marzo 06, 2022
Kazajistán es un importante productor y exportador de petróleo, que se ha visto afectado por la invasión de Ucrania.
EL país exporta petróleo a través de oleoductos a China y sobre todo, exporta mediante barcos a través del Mar Negro. 
Ahora se le presenta una doble dificultad.
Por un lado, su cercanía a Rusia hace que determinadas empresas no quieran tener negocios con Kazajistán, reduciendo e incluso eliminando sus peticiones de petróleo.
Por otro lado, los dueños de embarcaciones de transporte tienen dificultades con la ruta para exportar su petróleo. Cargan en el puerto de Novorosiik y se dirigen a atravesar el Mar Negro. Esta ruta se ha vuelto peligrosa con los disparos a diversos buques y los pedidos empiezan a escasear, complicando la salida del petróleo exportado.
Este artículo explica esas dificultades.
Buyers shun Black Sea loadings of Kazakh CPC crude due to Russia-Ukraine conflict | Hellenic Shipping News Worldwide 
*Los compradores evitan las cargas del Mar Negro de crudo kazajo CPC debido al conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania*
Las exportaciones de crudo CPC Blend de Kazajstán se vieron afectadas por el conflicto en Ucrania y algunos compradores cancelaron las cargas del grado clave en el puerto ruso de Novorossiisk, ya que la ruta del Mar Negro incurrió en una prima de riesgo de guerra.
Las cargas en al menos tres petroleros que se realizarán en la semana que comienza el 7 de marzo (Wonder Vega, Free Spirit y Stealth Haralambos) se han cancelado ya que los compradores buscan evitar el grado, que se produce en Kazajstán pero se envía por oleoducto a través del sur. Rusia al puerto de Novorossiisk en el Mar Negro, dijeron fuentes comerciales y de envío el 3 de marzo.
El consorcio liderado por Chevron en el campo petrolero de mayor producción de Kazajstán, Tengiz, dijo que estaba "supervisando los desarrollos" luego de las cancelaciones, sin embargo, "la producción continúa sin interrupciones". y las exportaciones a lo largo del oleoducto “continúan con normalidad”, dijo el consorcio.
Las fuentes dijeron que Vitol había fletado dos de los tres barcos. Un representante de Vitol no estuvo disponible para hacer comentarios.
Algunos compradores estaban evitando el grado kazajo debido a su conexión con Rusia, agregaron las fuentes, y se espera que muchos más petroleros que carguen CPC se cancelen en los próximos días.
“Estamos hablando de millones y millones de dólares perdidos”, dijo un comerciante de CPC, sugiriendo que los vendedores no habían podido liquidar cargamentos de CPC en un mercado sin precedentes.
"Los propietarios de barcos y las empresas occidentales sin duda se preocupan por el puerto de carga al que se dirigen", dijo un segundo comerciante de CPC Blend.
Sin embargo, el Ministerio de Energía de Kazajstán confirmó que el transporte de crudo a través del oleoducto CPC continuó con normalidad.
“Todos los accionistas y transportistas de CPC se comprometen a garantizar la operación estable del oleoducto y la carga de crudo de acuerdo con los volúmenes planificados”, dijo en un comunicado.
El valor del crudo CPC se ha desplomado en los últimos días. La calificación alcanzó un mínimo de casi dos años de Brent fechado menos 7,44 USD/b el 2 de marzo, sobre una base CIF Augusta, según la evaluación Platts de S&P Global Commodity Insights.
*Rutas alternativas*
Novorossiisk es también un punto de carga para el crudo de los Urales de Rusia, que enfrenta dificultades similares debido al riesgo de transporte marítimo en el Mar Negro.
Sin embargo, Kazajstán, visto como uno de los pocos productores en crecimiento en el grupo OPEP+, tiene opciones de exportación alternativas limitadas para la mezcla de CPC, un crudo ligero y relativamente bajo en azufre, lo que significa que podría sufrir un conflicto prolongado con Ucrania, al que está obligado. no una fiesta
Las cargas de CPC de Novorossiisk totalizaron más de 1,5 millones de b/d en febrero, de los cuales el 91 % provino de Kazajstán y el resto de los campos rusos en el Mar Caspio, según el operador del oleoducto con sede en Moscú.
El envío por tubería al sistema Transneft de Rusia o al oeste de China es una alternativa, pero generalmente se considera menos rentable.
Parte del crudo kazajo se envía a través del Mar Caspio a Azerbaiyán y luego al Mediterráneo a través del oleoducto BTC, pero esto es logísticamente mucho más oneroso.
Un portavoz de Socar de Azerbaiyán dijo que la compañía "actualmente no" ve evidencia de que el crudo CPC se desvíe a través de BTC de esta manera. BP, que opera la ruta BTC, dijo que el oleoducto "ha estado recibiendo y transportando algunos volúmenes de crudo kazajo durante algunos años y estos volúmenes pueden aumentar potencialmente, claramente sujetos a ciertas condiciones" y los proveedores hacen sus propios arreglos para el viaje a través del Caspio. Mar.
A diferencia de Rusia, las empresas energéticas internacionales han sido fundamentales para el desarrollo de los campos petroleros más grandes de Kazajstán, con Chevron y ExxonMobil como los principales accionistas en Tengiz, y Shell y la italiana Eni entre otros titulares de participaciones en la producción kazaja.
*Flete en alza*
Las tarifas de flete desde el Mar Negro para los petroleros de crudo se han disparado en los últimos días debido a las sanciones a Rusia y la prima de riesgo de guerra en la región.
Los Aframax que transportaban 80.000 tm en un viaje del Mar Negro al Mediterráneo se fijaron en w480, o $45,55/tm por día esta semana, lo que representa un aumento de más de w400 en una semana, según las evaluaciones de Platts.
Las aguas ucranianas y rusas en el Mar Negro y el Mar de Azov han sido consideradas de alto riesgo por las aseguradoras, lo que disuade a varios armadores y fletadores de cargar cargamentos rusos, y deja a aquellos preparados para asumir el riesgo con la capacidad de cobrar primas de alto riesgo. dijeron los comerciantes.
CPC Blend es un crudo rico en nafta valorado como materia prima petroquímica, y hacia finales de 2021 alcanzó primas de precio respecto al Brent con fecha de casi $4/b sobre una base CIF.

------------------------------------------------------

El mapa del Mar Negro, donde se puede ver la situación del puerto de Novorossiisk.





Las rutas de exportación se definen en este informe. Resalto en negrita, la parte que afecta al transporte por el Mar Negro. Como se puede ver, la capacidad se aumentó hasta 1,4 millones de b/d, que coincide bastante con la explicación del artículo anterior, cuando refiere que las cargas en el puerto son 1,5 millones de b/d, de las cuales el 91% son de Kazajistán. 

https://www.eia.gov/international/c...to tankers,onward transport, mainly to Europe.
El sistema de oleoductos de Kazajstán es operado por el estado, KazTransOil, una subsidiaria de KazMunaiGas, que opera aproximadamente 3.400 millas de oleoductos. Debido a la ubicación sin salida al mar de Kazajstán y al uso continuo de la infraestructura de la era soviética, gran parte de la infraestructura de exportación de petróleo y gas natural de Kazajstán está integrada con las principales rutas de exportación de petróleo y gas natural del Caspio que interconectan la región. Desde la independencia, *Kazajstán ha ampliado y diversificado con éxito sus capacidades de exportación. Los principales oleoductos de exportación de petróleo crudo incluyen el oleoducto Caspian Pipeline Consortium (CPC) al puerto de Novorossiysk en el Mar Negro, el oleoducto Kazajstán-China y el oleoducto Uzen-Atyrau-Samara a Rusia (Figura 2). Luego de una expansión del oleoducto en 2017, CPC tiene una capacidad de diseño de 1,4 millones de b/d. [4]*
Kazajstán también exporta petróleo crudo a través del Mar Caspio y por ferrocarril. El petróleo se carga en petroleros o barcazas en el puerto de Aktau de Kazajstán o en el puerto más pequeño de Atyrau y luego se envía a través del Mar Caspio, donde se carga en el oleoducto Baku-Tbilisi-Ceyhan o el oleoducto de la Ruta del Norte (Baku-Novorossiysk) para su transporte posterior. , principalmente a Europa. Además, Kazajistán cuenta con una extensa red ferroviaria, que utiliza para transportar combustibles líquidos para consumo interno y para exportación. La continua expansión y diversificación de la capacidad de transporte de líquidos de petróleo de Kazajstán, en particular la capacidad de exportación, es clave para su capacidad futura de aumentar la producción.
Otra posibilidad de ruta de exportación para el crudo del Caspio es a través de intercambios con Irán. Durante años, Kazajstán y otros países de Asia Central entregaron su petróleo crudo al puerto de Neka en el Mar Caspio de Irán. Desde allí, el crudo se enviaba a las refinerías de Teherán y Tabriz, y los productos refinados se distribuían y consumían en el norte de Irán. A cambio, Irán exportó volúmenes iguales de petróleo crudo desde sus puertos del Golfo Pérsico en nombre de Kazajstán. Los volúmenes de intercambio han variado a lo largo de los años, con poco o ningún intercambio de petróleo crudo desde 2011. Según se informa, las sanciones contra Irán complicaron los acuerdos de intercambio, especialmente la comercialización del petróleo crudo exportado en el Golfo Pérsico, que había sido realizada por Irán. También complicó los arreglos de intercambio el deseo de Irán de aumentar la tarifa que cobraba a Kazajstán por cada barril de petróleo crudo intercambiado.

Los principales yacimientos de petróleo están muy agrupados.

El mapa con los oleoductos, desde los yacimientos al Mar Negro.


*
Ahora podemos comprobar como de los yacimientos del norte del Mar Caspio, sale un oleoducto (CPC) que termina en el puerto de Novorossiysk en el Mar Negro. Nada menos que 1,4 millones de b/d que añadir al petróleo ruso con dificultades para exportar.
*

Saludos.


----------



## paqui.67 (20 Mar 2022)

Excelente hilo, muchas gracias. 
Tengo una humilde pregunta que he dejado expuesta en otro: me sorprende mucho que están levantando las restricciones de entrada a los países. Se supone que si estamos viviendo toda esta distopía es por la falta de petróleo, y esa es una forma bastante efectiva de ahorrar, ¿qué explicación encuentras a ésto?


----------



## pocholito (20 Mar 2022)

paqui.67 dijo:


> Excelente hilo, muchas gracias.
> Tengo una humilde pregunta que he dejado expuesta en otro: me sorprende mucho que están levantando las restricciones de entrada a los países. Se supone que si estamos viviendo toda esta distopía es por la falta de petróleo, y esa es una forma bastante efectiva de ahorrar, ¿qué explicación encuentras a ésto?



Puede que al aumentar el precio del petróleo esto ya de por sí sea desincentivador en Baleares por ejemplo ya están aumentando el precio de los viajes


----------



## meanboy (20 Mar 2022)

paqui.67 dijo:


> Excelente hilo, muchas gracias.
> Tengo una humilde pregunta que he dejado expuesta en otro: me sorprende mucho que están levantando las restricciones de entrada a los países. Se supone que si estamos viviendo toda esta distopía es por la falta de petróleo, y esa es una forma bastante efectiva de ahorrar, ¿qué explicación encuentras a ésto?



Aviación.
A partir de 2023, la tasa impositiva mínima comenzaría en cero y aumentaría gradualmente durante un período de 10 años, hasta que se imponga la tasa completa. De momento, no se sabe cuál será esa tasa. Lo que sí conocemos es que los combustibles sostenibles, incluido el hidrógeno renovable y los biocombustibles, no tendrán que enfrentarse a esos impuestos durante los 10 años.


----------



## meanboy (20 Mar 2022)

Turiel: "Vamos hacia una escasez mundial de diésel y aquí miramos hacia otro lado"


Entrevista a Antonio Turiel, Investigador Científico en el Instituto de Ciencias del Mar del CSIC




999plazaradio.valenciaplaza.com










*Tema mítico* : - Antonio Turiel: "El decrecimiento económico es inevitable, tendremos que decidir si lo hacemos por las buenas o por las malas"


El decrecimiento energético no es una utopía. Ni siquiera es una opción política. Es un hecho físico inevitable, tanto si nos gusta como si no. No se equivoque: a mi tampoco me gusta y preferiría evitarlo. Ya lo conoceis. Ese tocacojones que nos va recordado que hemos llegado a la meseta de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## paqui.67 (20 Mar 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Aviación.
> A partir de 2023, la tasa impositiva mínima comenzaría en cero y aumentaría gradualmente durante un período de 10 años, hasta que se imponga la tasa completa. De momento, no se sabe cuál será esa tasa. Lo que sí conocemos es que los combustibles sostenibles, incluido el hidrógeno renovable y los biocombustibles, no tendrán que enfrentarse a esos impuestos durante los 10 años.



Gracias, no lo conocía. Pero puedo entrar perfectamente por frontera terrestre, incluso ya en Italia sin estar vacunado.


----------



## antorob (20 Mar 2022)

paqui.67 dijo:


> Excelente hilo, muchas gracias.
> Tengo una humilde pregunta que he dejado expuesta en otro: me sorprende mucho que están levantando las restricciones de entrada a los países. Se supone que si estamos viviendo toda esta distopía es por la falta de petróleo, y esa es una forma bastante efectiva de ahorrar, ¿qué explicación encuentras a ésto?



Las restricciones son difíciles de soportar mucho tiempo, porque al final los votantes se acuerdan quien les mantuvo encerrados. El ejemplo de Ayuso en Madrid, sirvió para tomar nota. Luego se decidió la gripalización de Omicron y el fin de las restricciones, para dar paso al siguiente escalón. La invasión de Ucrania, permite dos cosas. Echarle la culpa de todo a Putin y justificar la crisis y lo que venga detrás. Por lo tanto algo tienen preparado porque las sanciones a Rusia suponen pegarse un tiro en el pie europeo.

Desde mi punto de vista el fin de las restricciones supone un paso adelante, intentando dar por cerrada la pandemia y un paso intermedio de cara a las medidas que vendrán a continuación. La crisis otea en el horizonte y el grado de control sigue en aumento, por lo que el racionamiento, apoyado en la escasez, debido a la guerra de Rusia, es mi apuesta. Unas medidas de control tan drásticas no triunfarían si antes no tienen una causa que las justifique (algo como una invasión de Ucrania, que tiene un rechazo unánime). 

Pero reconozco que puede ser cualquier otra motivación o justificación.

Los inventarios de petróleo ya están muy bajos y en verano el turismo amenaza con desatar el consumo. Tienen que preparar a conciencia que van a hacer. En el momento que los inventarios lleguen a un nivel crítico, pondrán en marcha los racionamientos. No me preguntéis cuando, porque depende de cual sea el nivel crítico para ellos .

Saludos y muchas gracias.

PD.

Tengo debilidad por la foto de tu avatar antiguo.

Es mi actriz preferida.


----------



## pocholito (20 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Las restricciones son difíciles de soportar mucho tiempo, porque al final los votantes se acuerdan quien les mantuvo encerrados. El ejemplo de Ayuso en Madrid, sirvió para tomar nota. Luego se decidió la gripalización de Omicron y el fin de las restricciones, para dar paso al siguiente escalón. La invasión de Ucrania, permite dos cosas. Echarle la culpa de todo a Putin y justificar la crisis y lo que venga detrás. Por lo tanto algo tienen preparado porque las sanciones a Rusia suponen pegarse un tiro en el pie europeo.
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista el fin de las restricciones supone un paso adelante, intentando dar por cerrada la pandemia y un paso intermedio de cara a las medidas que vendrán a continuación. La crisis otea en el horizonte y el grado de control sigue en aumento, por lo que el racionamiento, apoyado en la escasez, debido a la guerra de Rusia, es mi apuesta. Unas medidas de control tan drásticas no triunfarían si antes no tienen una causa que las justifique (algo como una invasión de Ucrania, que tiene un rechazo unánime).
> 
> ...




Baleares y Canarias se van a ir al guano en nada


----------



## antorob (20 Mar 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Baleares y Canarias se van a ir al guano en nada



No sé si muy pronto, pero el turismo de masas con viajes de avión tiene mal pronóstico, aunque no tenga que ser inmediato.

Saludos.


----------



## pocholito (20 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> No sé si muy pronto, pero el turismo de masas con viajes de avión tiene mal pronóstico, aunque no tenga que ser inmediato.
> 
> Saludos.



En 2020 fue la primera experiencia


----------



## paqui.67 (20 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Las restricciones son difíciles de soportar mucho tiempo, porque al final los votantes se acuerdan quien les mantuvo encerrados. El ejemplo de Ayuso en Madrid, sirvió para tomar nota. Luego se decidió la gripalización de Omicron y el fin de las restricciones, para dar paso al siguiente escalón. La invasión de Ucrania, permite dos cosas. Echarle la culpa de todo a Putin y justificar la crisis y lo que venga detrás. Por lo tanto algo tienen preparado porque las sanciones a Rusia suponen pegarse un tiro en el pie europeo.
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista el fin de las restricciones supone un paso adelante, intentando dar por cerrada la pandemia y un paso intermedio de cara a las medidas que vendrán a continuación. La crisis otea en el horizonte y el grado de control sigue en aumento, por lo que el racionamiento, apoyado en la escasez, debido a la guerra de Rusia, es mi apuesta. Unas medidas de control tan drásticas no triunfarían si antes no tienen una causa que las justifique (algo como una invasión de Ucrania, que tiene un rechazo unánime).
> 
> ...



Uy qué sorpresa, el foro es más pequeño de lo que parece. Yo también sigo tu blog desde hace tiempo, me lo dio a conocer un conforero.

Me convence tu respuesta, las restricciones no pueden mantenerse en el tiempo sin justificación alguna. Está claro que estamos en la siguiente fase y vendrán futuras medidas, van a ser interesantes los próximos meses. A ver si nos dan un respiro de cara al verano que no queda tanto, y todavía no se han implantado. 

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## poppom (20 Mar 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Baleares y Canarias se van a ir al guano en nada



Canarias sí porque la están invadiendo pero Baleares puede reconvertirse.
No tendrán turismo pero pueden decrecer sin una guerra como la que se avecina en Canarias


----------



## antorob (20 Mar 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Canarias sí porque la están invadiendo pero Baleares puede reconvertirse.
> No tendrán turismo pero pueden decrecer sin una guerra como la que se avecina en Canarias



Después del post que he escrito esta mañana, no me atrevo a contradecirte.

Canarias tiene una situación estratégica y dependiendo de la posición del gobierno de turno español, tendrá más o menos interés.

Marruecos en este caso no deja de ser un peón útil, lo mismo que España.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (20 Mar 2022)

Otro informe de Rystad Energy, con las estimaciones de reservas de petróleo detalladas por países, me permite volver a analizar la calidad de las reservas y el tiempo que pueden durar. Los resultados son similares al informe anterior.

Por si a alguien le interesan los datos técnicos.

El informe es de Julio de 2021, pero el paso del tiempo, no afecta mucho al resultado del análisis.

*Nos estamos quedando sin reservas de petróleo ... rápidamente.*


julio 17, 2021

Hace unos días, la consultora Rystad Energy presentó sus estimaciones de reservas y recursos de petróleo mundial, como suele hacer tras la presentación del informe anual de BP.
Esta consultora no es sospechosa de recudir las reservas, sobre todo las de shale oil, que habitualmente presenta como muy elevadas.
En los cálculos de este año, dice que las reservas y recursos se han reducido un 9%. Una cantidad demasiado grande para pasar desapercibida.

Primero veamos el análisis y luego mis comentarios.

World’s recoverable oil now seen 9% slimmer; commercial volumes can keep global warming below 1.8˚C 

Cada año y tras la publicación de la Revisión estadística de BP, Rystad Energy publica su propia evaluación para proporcionar una comparación independiente, sólida y clara de cómo cambió el panorama energético mundial el año pasado. Nuestra revisión de 2021 supone un gran golpe para el tamaño de los recursos petroleros recuperables que quedan en el mundo, pero también muestra que la producción y el consumo de petróleo pueden alinearse con los objetivos climáticos.
Rystad Energy ahora estima los recursos petroleros recuperables totales en 1,725 mil millones de barriles, una reducción significativa de la estimación del año pasado de 1,903 mil millones de barriles. De este total, que muestra nuestra estimación de la cantidad de petróleo técnicamente recuperable en el futuro, alrededor de 1300 millones de barriles son lo suficientemente rentables para producirse antes del año 2100 a un precio real del petróleo Brent de 50 dólares por barril.
“En este escenario, la producción mundial de líquidos de petróleo y gas natural caerá por debajo de los 50 millones de barriles por día para 2050. Explorar, desarrollar, procesar y consumir esta cantidad de petróleo extraíble comercialmente conducirá a emisiones brutas de gases de efecto invernadero de menos de 450 gigatoneladas de CO 2 desde ahora hasta 2100. Esto cumple con el presupuesto de carbono del IPCC para el calentamiento global limitado a 1.8˚C para 2100 ”, dice el Jefe de Análisis de Rystad Energy, Per Magnus Nysveen.

Estados Unidos y China son los más afectados por la revisión:

La revisión de este año de los recursos petrolíferos recuperables globales se basa en recursos modelados a nivel de pozo en lugar de a nivel de campo. Este enfoque más detallado ha eliminado 178 mil millones de barriles de las cuentas esperadas, ya que el nivel de confianza para las tasas de disminución ha aumentado con la cantidad de nueva información recopilada.
Nuestro informe actualizado también incluye revisiones de reservas probadas. Aquí Rystad Energy aplica un conjunto consistente de probabilidades conservadoras, en contraposición a los informes oficiales de las autoridades que se consideran menos consistentes. Entre otros hallazgos, vemos diferencias significativas entre los miembros de la OPEP sobre la longevidad de las reservas probadas, que van desde muy por debajo de los 10 años para algunos miembros hasta casi 20 años para Arabia Saudita y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos.
En términos de volúmenes absolutos eliminados de los productores que no pertenecen a la OPEP, los recursos recuperables restantes en los EE. UU. Ahora se reducen a 214 mil millones de barriles, perdiendo 30 mil millones de barriles con respecto a la estimación del año pasado. China sufre la segunda mayor pérdida con sus recursos recuperables restantes ahora limitados a 50 mil millones de barriles, una revisión a la baja de 26 mil millones de barriles. Los recursos recuperables de México ocupan el tercer lugar en la lista de pérdidas, rebajados en 12 mil millones de barriles a 26 mil millones de barriles. La mayoría de las revisiones de este año están impulsadas por un menor potencial alcista de la perforación de petróleo de esquisto debido a la compleja geología y la necesidad de extensas campañas de exploración y tecnologías mejoradas de fracking.
Los recursos recuperables restantes de los países de la OPEP se reducen en 53 mil millones de barriles a 741 mil millones de barriles. Irán y Arabia Saudita tienen las revisiones más grandes, perdiendo 11 mil millones de barriles cada uno, con los volúmenes de petróleo recuperable de Arabia Saudita ahora calculados en 288 mil millones de barriles y los volúmenes iraníes en 101 mil millones de barriles. Irak sigue en tercer lugar, viendo cómo sus recursos recuperables se reducen en 8 mil millones de barriles a 110 mil millones de barriles.

¿Quién se sienta con los mayores recursos?

En esta revisión, Arabia Saudita mantiene el trono como el productor con mayores volúmenes de recursos petroleros recuperables (288 mil millones de barriles). Estados Unidos le sigue en segundo lugar (214 mil millones de barriles), Rusia en tercer lugar (149 mil millones de barriles) y Canadá en cuarto lugar (138 mil millones de barriles).
En América Central y del Sur, Brasil sigue siendo el primero en recursos recuperables, con 83 mil millones de barriles (2 mil millones de barriles menos que la actualización del año pasado). En Europa, con 19 mil millones de barriles (menos de mil millones de barriles en esta actualización), Noruega se mantiene por delante del Reino Unido, cuyos volúmenes se han reducido en 2 mil millones de barriles a 10 mil millones. En África, el líder en recursos Nigeria perdió 6 mil millones de barriles y sus recursos recuperables se estiman ahora en 20 mil millones de barriles.
A diferencia de la mayoría de los países en nuestro análisis, los recursos petroleros recuperables estimados de Australia ahora se consideran más altos en 2 mil millones de barriles a 23 mil millones de barriles.

La marca de tiempo de la evaluación de recursos más reciente de Rystad Energy es el 1 de enero de 2021. En otras palabras, nuestro análisis ilustra dónde se encontraban los recursos recuperables restantes de cada país a principios de este año
* * * *
Lo más importante es la siguiente tabla-resumen. (clicar para ver en grande)


Hay varios apartados en diferentes colores que paso a explicar.

Las reservas 1P (probadas) tienen un 90% de probabilidad de ser extraídas. Son las más seguras y podemos apostar que es un petróleo que veremos en las refinerías.
El total mundial son 309.000 millones de barriles.

Las reservas 2P (probables) tienen un 50% de probabilidad de ser extraídas. Hay una cierta seguridad en contarlas como reservas realmente disponibles, aunque no tanto como las 1P. El total 2P contiene también las reservas 1P.
Total mundial. 568.000 millones de barriles.
Habitualmente, cuando una compañía occidental realiza sus presentaciones, introduce como reservas en su contabilidad, las reservas 2P.

Los recursos 2PC, son la suma de las reservas probadas y probables y los recursos (contingent resources) ya descubiertos que todavía no han pasado a reservas. Para darse el paso a reservas deben contar con una viabilidad geológica, técnica y de precios. Es decir, deben ser extraíbles con la tecnología actual y ser económicas al precio del petróleo de referencia. Por ejemplo, el bitumen de Canadá está descubierto, pero con el oil a 40$ no se extrae y con el petróleo a 60$, si es viable desde el punto de vista económico. En el primer caso estaría dentro del 2PC y en el segundo en el 2P.
Total mundial 1.245.000 millones de barriles.

Los recursos 2PCX, contienen los 2PC más los recursos prospectivos. Es decir, el grupo de reservas y recursos mencionados antes (2PC) más una serie de prospectos en yacimientos donde se cree que puede existir petróleo. Estamos hablando en este caso de ¿futuros? descubrimientos de petróleo.
Total mundial 1.725,000 millones de barriles.

La cifra importante es la de 2P, por que con la campaña en curso, la financiación de nuevos yacimientos está muy debilitada y es muy posible que recursos ya encontrados, no sean extraídos nunca. En todo caso existe una duda razonable y no deberíamos tener ninguna seguridad en su extracción. Las recientes disposiciones de algunos conglomerados bancarios , ilustran la tendencia negativa hacia los préstamos del sector.

*Reservas disponibles.*

Bien, ahora pasamos a contar cuantos años nos quedan de petróleo realmente disponible.
Según Rystad, son 568.000 millones.
Como el consumo actual son unos 80 millones diarios, (el resto hasta 96 millones son líquidos de gas natural, biocombustibles y ganancias de las refinerías, que evidentemente no son petróleo).
el total anual son 80 x 365 = 29.200 millones al año.
Las previsiones para 2022 (porque 2020 y 2021 han sido atípicos por el coronavirus) son 83 millones diarios.
total anual. 83 x 365 = 30.295.
Según las reservas 1P nos queda petróleo para 10,2 años.
309.000 / 30.300 (anuales) = 10,2 años.
Según las reservas 2P nos queda petróleo para 18,7 años con la misma operación.

*Revisión reservas de Rystad. *

De la tabla podemos ver algunos datos curiosos.
- Venezuela tiene solo 10.000 millones de reservas 2P. Lejos de sus 300.000 millones ampliamente publicitados.
- USA tiene 34.000 millones de reservas 2P y 214.000 millones de recursos 2PCX.
Mirando sus últimas cifras se aprecia que si bien nadan en un mar de petróleo subterráneo, la caída de la presión en amplias zonas, hace inviable la extracción y muy bajo el porcentaje de recuperación. De los más de 200.000 millones de barriles que creen que pueden recuperar, si cuentan todos los recursos prospectivos a los solo 34.000 millones de reservas 2P, va un mundo entre la fantasía y la realidad. la fracturación se ha extendido en el corazón del shale oil y aunque realmente exista ese petróleo, no se va a poder extraer, por falta de presión suficiente. 
Algunos informes nos avisan que además se ha sobreestimado la cantidad de petróleo recuperable por pozo.
https://pubs.usgs.gov/sir/2020/5042/sir20205042.pdf
De estimaciones de más de 300,000 barriles por pozo a poco más de 100.000 barriles por pozo.
- Canadá solo tiene 42.000 millones de reservas 2P. El resto hasta los 170.000 que hablaban hace poco tiempo, será de una extracción prácticamente imposible bajo las estrictas normas de las políticas ESG.
-Arabía Saudí tiene 139.000 millones de reservas 2P. Con el historial Saudí (recordar la elevación sin pruebas de finales de los 80, donde toda la Opep de la noche a la mañana subió un porcentaje considerable sus reservas, sin mencionar ningún nuevo descubrimiento). Según mis estimaciones, con el petróleo ya extraído desde entonces, una cantidad más real serían 80.000 millones de barriles.

*Con esta revisión, queda petróleo para poco más de 15 años, incluso aceptando las cifras de la consultora. *

Las cifras de LGN y biocombustibles o ganancias de las refinerías, solo existen si se extrae petróleo, con lo que la demanda de productos petrolíferos, sufre doblemente de la reducción de petróleo. Por un lado la propia reducción de la producción de petróleo y por otro, la reducción acompasada del resto de los componentes.
Si además consideramos que el petróleo disponible es el petróleo de exportación, una pequeña reducción de la exportación de petróleo como consecuencia de la menor extracción de los yacimientos, puede afectar de forma salvaje, el petróleo que llega a Europa.

*Que quede petróleo para 15 años, no quiere decir que la producción sea 100 millones de barriles cada año y luego en el año 16, la producción caiga a cero. La traducción sería que el peak oil hace tiempo que pasó y lo que veremos será un descenso abrupto de la producción en los próximos años, aunque realmente, el petróleo se siga extrayendo durante 50 años más. Si la crisis financiera explota (exceso de deuda + inflación, limita la inyección de los BC), la inversión en petróleo se hundiría y la extracción, también.* 
Por aquí tenemos que ver el por qué, las estrictas medidas de la transición energética, son aplicadas primero en la Unión Europea.
Señores y señoras, Europa no tiene petróleo y los grandes importadores China y la India, se han asegurado el suministro, al ser de las pocas naciones grandes, cuyo crecimiento asegura a la OPEP, una demanda firme en los próximos años.
En una Europa envejecida y deslocalizada, el consumo de petróleo es estable desde hace años. No tenemos interés para los grandes exportadores.
Ya tenemos más explicaciones de las medidas contra los viajes de avión, contra el turismo y a favor de las restricciones. Y todo esto, irá a más, cuando EE.UU. también necesite importar petróleo, en cuanto el shale oil empiece a descender.




Saludos.

PD. No somos ni lejanamente conscientes que sin petróleo, la economía mundial caería en picado. Tenemos tal dependencia del oil, que solo con que falten unos millones de barriles, la paralización sería total. Siempre aparecen los fenómenos de retroalimentación, que inducen a acumular petróleo cuanto mayor sea la escasez. Y luego están las guerras por los recursos. Algunos de los grandes países, no se conformarían con la cuota que les tocara. Sin petróleo, tampoco hay extracción de minerales-metales de las minas, con lo que no hay transición energética, no hay alimentos, no hay movilidad (adios turismo), no hay aviones, no hay barcos.


----------



## risto mejido (20 Mar 2022)

la ostia este hilo ,madre del amor hermoso.....


gracias antorov por escribir este hilo, aunque no se yo si hubiera sido mejor no leerlo


----------



## meanboy (20 Mar 2022)

Habría que explicar porque en el 2019 el precio del petróleo estaba estable sobre los 60/67$, el gas también y de "repente" empieza la escalada. Una parte se explica por la inflación, también por los impuestos al CO2, pero hay una sensación de escasez inmediata que podria ser provocada para implementar rapidamente los cambios a la futura crisis energetica y alimentaria. 
Los que seguimos el tema picoil lo vemos muy cerca y lo vivimos con cierta ansiedad, el problema es acertar en el tiempo cuando empezara ser un problema.


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (20 Mar 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> la ostia este hilo ,madre del amor hermoso.....
> 
> 
> gracias antorov por escribir este hilo, aunque no se yo si hubiera sido mejor no leerlo



Brutal !no se si voy a dormir esta noche.


----------



## antorob (20 Mar 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Habría que explicar porque en el 2019 el precio del petróleo estaba estable sobre los 60/67$, el gas también y de "repente" empieza la escalada. Una parte se explica por la inflación, también por los impuestos al CO2, pero hay una sensación de escasez inmediata que podria ser provocada para implementar rapidamente los cambios a la futura crisis energetica y alimentaria.
> Los que seguimos el tema picoil lo vemos muy cerca y lo vivimos con cierta ansiedad, el problema es acertar en el tiempo cuando empezara ser un problema.



En Noviembre de 2018 se alcanza el pico mensual.

En el año 2019 se alcanza el pico anual.

En el año 2019 se alcanza el pico del shale oil.

Desde mediados de 2019 a principios de 2020, los inventarios mundiales se reducen y el precio del petróleo empieza a subir con fuerza relativa.

A primeros de 2020 se frena el descenso de inventarios por el cierre masivo consecuencia de la pandemia. Los inventarios crecen en pocos meses, por el descenso brutal del consumo. Los precios llegan a estar en negativo en el WTI americano.

A mediados del 2020, la OPEP reduce la producción para estabilizar el precio. Los inventarios dejan de crecer y para la segunda parte de 2020, comienzan a disminuir.

Durante todo 2021, los inventarios descienden con fuerza. A mediados de 2021, empieza a llamar la atención tanto la reducción de inventarios como la incapacidad del shale oil de aumentar la oferta. Eso deja en manos de la Opep, un posible incremento de la oferta. Biden hace campaña, "poniéndose de rodillas", varias veces, solicitando, suplicando a la Opep, que aumente la producción. Los precios del petróleo aumentan con rapidez.

A comienzos de 2022, la Opep no solo no acepta las peticiones de Biden, sino que es incapaz de cumplir sus propias cuotas. Muchos países producen al límite de su capacidad.

En Febrero de 2022, todo el mundo es consciente que solo Arabia Saudí y Emiratos Árabes pueden aumentar la producción. A la desesperada Biden quiere un acuerdo con Irán para traer más petróleo al mercado, sin poner condiciones a los iraníes. Comienzan las conversaciones con Venezuela, demostrando una sensación de impotencia que se refleja en los precios del petróleo, que alcanzan los 100$ el barril. Los inventarios se desploman en todo el mundo.

Comienza la invasión de Ucrania. Sanciones durísimas a Rusia, sacando el comercio con Rusia del Swift, excepto, que curioso, el gas y el petróleo.

A pesar de ello, existen reticencias por parte de los operadores y una cierta cantidad sin especificar, queda fuera del mercado.

Los precios alcanzan los 139$ y la destrucción de la demanda se vuelve violenta en los países pobres.

Marzo de 2022, los precios del petróleo se estabilizan momentáneamente por encima de los 100$.

Es un relato sencillo, la oferta está por debajo de la demanda, reduce los inventarios y presiona al alza los precios. Lo peor es que el mercado, por primera vez, es consciente que la oferta ni es capaz de seguir a la demanda, ni tiene aspecto de conseguirlo en el futuro, por la baja inversión durante el periodo 2015-2021. Esta situación solo puede empeorar a medida que pasen los años. La inversión no se recupera a pesar de los altos precios.


Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (21 Mar 2022)

Gran hilo Antonio


----------



## Alcazar (21 Mar 2022)

El país con mas reservas del mundo es Venezuela (sometido a embargos).

El cuarto país con mas reservas del mundo es Irán (también sometido a embargos).

El octavo país es Rusia, que recientemente se ha unido a la fiesta.

Luego están Irak y Libia, 5º y 9º en el ranking, países destrozados cuya producción ha caido por la inseguridad o tener industria extractiva obsoleta o con falta de mantenimiento.

Me parece a mi que, mas que acabarse el petroleo, a alguien le interesa que los precios están altos echando a la cuneta a los competidores incomodos.


----------



## mapachën (21 Mar 2022)

Pillo sitio, arriba hilo!

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (21 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Rystad Energy ahora estima los recursos petroleros recuperables totales en 1,725 mil millones de barriles, una reducción significativa de la estimación del año pasado de 1,903 mil millones de barriles. De este total, que muestra nuestra estimación de la cantidad de petróleo técnicamente recuperable en el futuro, alrededor de 1300 millones de barriles son lo suficientemente rentables para producirse antes del año 2100 a un precio real del petróleo Brent de 50 dólares por barril.
> 
> [...]
> *Que quede petróleo para 15 años, no quiere decir que la producción sea 100 millones de barriles cada año y luego en el año 16, la producción caiga a cero. La traducción sería que el peak oil hace tiempo que pasó y lo que veremos será un descenso abrupto de la producción en los próximos años, aunque realmente, el petróleo se siga extrayendo durante 50 años más. Si la crisis financiera explota (exceso de deuda + inflación, limita la inyección de los BC), la inversión en petróleo se hundiría y la extracción, también.*



No digo que el tema sea halagueño, pero si estiman que hay petroleo hasta 2100 con 50 millones de barriles al dia de produccion... lo que tu comentas es en el escenario donde no se pueda hacer nada mas (y ojo, hablan de ese petroleo a 50 dolares, si esta como ahora de precio la cantidad aumentaria. Total, que la cosa esta... mal... pero como ya se sabia. Me pareces un poco asustaviejas.

Los coches: Si el petroleo esta a 100 dolares, no te preocupes, que sobre todo en paises en desarrollo no va a usar el coche ni Dios... y nosotros aprenderemos a usar la bici para ir a comprar el pan y dejaremos el coche para lo importante (o usaremos la mierda de electricos).


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (21 Mar 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> No digo que el tema sea halagueño, pero si estiman que hay petroleo hasta 2100 con 50 millones de barriles al dia de produccion... lo que tu comentas es en el escenario donde no se pueda hacer nada mas (y ojo, hablan de ese petroleo a 50 dolares, si esta como ahora de precio la cantidad aumentaria. Total, que la cosa esta... mal... pero como ya se sabia. Me pareces un poco asustaviejas.
> 
> Los coches: Si el petroleo esta a 100 dolares, no te preocupes, que sobre todo en paises en desarrollo no va a usar el coche ni Dios... y nosotros aprenderemos a usar la bici para ir a comprar el pan y dejaremos el coche para lo importante (o usaremos la mierda de electricos).



Te dejo esto por aquí ...y el año que viene ya me contarás hasta donde tienes que pedalear para comprar el pan.








Los efectos de la suspensión de las exportaciones de Ucrania en el sector agrícola en España


Las relaciones comerciales entre Ucrania y España penden de un hilo tras el estallido de la guerra.




www.ondacero.es




Asustaviejas dices...


----------



## antorob (21 Mar 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Gran hilo Antonio



Muchas gracias Muttley.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (21 Mar 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> El país con mas reservas del mundo es Venezuela (sometido a embargos).
> 
> El cuarto país con mas reservas del mundo es Irán (también sometido a embargos).
> 
> ...




En algún momento deberemos desvincularnos de las reservas estimadas que dicen tener los países y las estimaciones oficiosas de los principales analistas. Según Rystad, Venezuela solo tiene 10.000 millones de barriles de reservas 2P, que son las que presentan como auditadas las empresas petroleras. 

Puede tener recursos, pero si no son extraíbles por una u otra razón, no se consideran reservas. 

La Opep subió sus reservas oficiales en un momento determinados por cuestiones internas (para obtener mayor cuota) y a pesar de estar produciendo petróleo casi 40 años, curiosamente las reservas permanecían sin variar ni un ápice.

Lo que nos dicen esas reservas oficiales es que son falsas, simplemente. Y aquí entran en juego las estimaciones de cual será la aproximación más exacta de sus verdaderas reservas. Por eso traigo informes independientes y por eso realizo mis propios análisis, utilizando argumentos que pueden ser válidos y en todo caso, se verá más adelante.


Saludos.


----------



## antorob (21 Mar 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> No digo que el tema sea halagueño, pero si estiman que hay petroleo hasta 2100 con 50 millones de barriles al dia de produccion... lo que tu comentas es en el escenario donde no se pueda hacer nada mas (y ojo, hablan de ese petroleo a 50 dolares, si esta como ahora de precio la cantidad aumentaria. Total, que la cosa esta... mal... pero como ya se sabia. Me pareces un poco asustaviejas.
> 
> Los coches: Si el petroleo esta a 100 dolares, no te preocupes, que sobre todo en paises en desarrollo no va a usar el coche ni Dios... y nosotros aprenderemos a usar la bici para ir a comprar el pan y dejaremos el coche para lo importante (o usaremos la mierda de electricos).



Rystad distribuye las reservas en 4 categorías.

1P. Reservas extraíbles con un 90% de seguridad.

2P. Reservas extraíbles con un 50% de seguridad. Estas reservas son las que utilizan las petroleras en sus auditorías para la bolsa. Digamos que son las de verdad.

2PC. Reservas extraíbles más los recursos observados, pero no extraíbles de momento. Esto ya no son reservas, y hay que dejarlo claro. Pueden pasar a reservas en el futuro, si medios técnicos o monetarios se unen para añadir, después de un proceso esos recursos a reservas. Es evidente que muchos recursos, nunca pasarán a reservas y es la parte más difícil de estimar. Rystad pasa de 1725 a 1300 millones los recursos extraíbles a 50$, en un salto mortal no aceptable para mí.

2PCX. Reservas más recursos más posibles descubrimientos. Esta categoría no tiene mucho sentido cuando hablas de reservas , porque supone nuevos descubrimientos.

Para explicar mis diferencias con el punto dos, os traigo este informe.

¿Por qué la producción de petróleo se desplomará en los próximos diez años?. Acantilado Seneca.

*¿Por qué la producción de petróleo se desplomará en los próximos diez años?. Acantilado Seneca.*



La producción de petróleo alcanzó el pico en Noviembre de 2018 en torno a los 102 millones de b/d y desde entonces no ha podido superar esa generación. En 2019 porque la producción ya fue claramente inferior y a partir de 2020, por las consecuencias de la pandemia.

En los informes oficiales se ha hablado mucho tiempo de peak de la demanda, pero hemos visto que una vez recuperados de los bloqueos, la demanda a vuelto a crecer con fuerza y ya se estima una demanda que superará el pico de 2018 en los próximos años.

El episodio de crisis energética europea, con unos precios en crecimiento salvaje tanto del gas natural, como de la electricidad y el carbón, nos avisan de una década próxima, ciertamente preocupante.

En realidad estamos en los albores de un cambio de época, donde las energías renovables se han visto desbordadas para atender la demanda, por sus características de intermitencia y falta de acumulación. Cuando hay un anticiclón estable, los vientos dejan de soplar y en invierno, la luz solar es muy escasa, dejando en manos de la generación con combustibles fósiles (sobre todo gas), el grueso de la producción eléctrica. Una rápida extrapolación nos permite intuir que aumentando la capacidad de las renovables un 300-400%, no resolvería nada, por cuanto cuando deja de hacer sol y viento, lo hace para toda la capacidad existente, sea la que sea.

Por lo tanto, mientras no se consiga crear una infraestructura que permita almacenar largos periodos de tiempo, las energías producidas por renovables (aparte de los pantanos), no será posible desprendernos de los combustibles fósiles.

Después de esta breve introducción, es necesario explicar que está pasando con la producción de petróleo.

Primero veamos esta imagen que corresponde al yacimiento de Ghawar (Arabia) el mayor del mundo, como representación de los grandes depósitos de petróleo que extraen el 60% del petróleo mundial y llevan más de 50 años produciendo sin parar.










El yacimiento tiene un tamaño enorme de cientos de kilómetros cuadrados.

Los diferentes colores significan la proporción de agua y petróleo que todavía contiene el depósito.

Para mantener la presión, se inyecta en fase temprana agua, mediante pozos inyectores (a diferencia de los extractores), con la intención de mantener la presión del yacimiento lo más estable posible. De esa forma consiguen una extracción regular en el tiempo.

Por lo tanto el depósito en roca porosa, contiene proporciones de agua y petróleo (también gas y condensados que no contemplo para esta explicación).

La zona azul es agua. Está debajo por que la densidad del agua es superior a la del oil. El color verde corresponde al petróleo mezclado con agua en diferentes proporciones. Puede llegar fácilmente a un 90% de agua y un 10% de petróleo. Y la zona superior marrón es el petróleo que "flota" sobre el agua, empujado por la diferencia de densidad.

Como se puede ver queda muy poco petróleo "puro".

La extracción de barriles de petróleo consta de agua y petróleo. A medida que la cantidad de agua inyectada durante años, se incrementa notablemente, la extracción contiene cada vez más agua y menos petróleo.

Durante mucho años, los pozos eran verticales, con lo que la producción dependía de la cantidad de agua presente. Si se quería mantener la producción estable, era necesario perforar más pozos verticales y sacar cada vez más agua, con el incremento de costes añadidos.

En torno a 2005 se generalizó la perforación horizontal como sistema para mantener la producción y ahorrar costes de extracción en todos los yacimientos supergigantes, que llevaban extrayendo petróleo muchos años y como se puede ver en la figura, el oil iba subiendo de nivel en función de la menor cantidad de petróleo presente, comparado sobre todo con la cantidad de agua.

Si un pozo vertical solo es una perforación hasta un punto y el comienzo de la extracción, en el caso de la perforación horizontal es una tecnología avanzada que permite perforar un pozo vertical a una cierta zona rica en petróleo seguido de un pozo horizontal (o direccional si contiene cierto grado de inclinación). De esa forma en lugar de acceder a las zonas con un corte de agua superior al 90%, se puede delimitar el rango de acción del pozo, desviándolo hacia las zonas más ricas en petróleo. Una vez el corte de agua sigue subiendo y alcanza nuestro pozo horizontal, lo que necesitamos es perforar un nuevo pozo horizontal un poco más arriba. Con este sistema, los costes son muy bajos, la producción se mantiene constante con facilidad y lo malo es que estamos agotando el yacimiento, sin que la producción sufra los avatares de las curvas simétricas de Hubbert. No seremos conscientes de que el yacimiento está completamente agotado hasta prácticamente el final.

Hemos cambiado la forma de extraer petróleo de una curva de Hubbert, más o menos simétrica, a una curva con una larga meseta de producción en el pico , seguida de una caída descomunal en la producción, cuando los picos marrones de la imagen, se agoten por completo.

Solo hace falta volver a mirar la imagen anterior, para comprobar que Ghawar contiene muy poco petróleo, a pesar de mantener su producción muy elevada todavía. Cuando los últimos picos marrones, sean extraidos, solo quedará el agua y petróleo de la zona verde y la producción caerá en picado en muy pocos años, formado una figura en caída abrupta que corresponde al nombre de acantilado Séneca. 

Esto no sería muy grave si solo fuera Ghawar, pero es que el resto de yacimientos supergigantes está formando la misma figura, con lo que tenemos problemas muy graves a la vista de la figura.

Si los descubrimientos de petróleo fueran capaces de sustituir el petróleo que consumimos, no tendría mayor relevancia (sería una tasa de reposición del 100%) pero en las últimas dos décadas los descubrimiento han caído en picado, alcanzando los últimos cinco años una tasa de reposición del 16% (es decir por cada 100 barriles de petróleo que gastamos de nuestras reservas solo se descubren 16 barriles). Para colmo el último año se ha producido el menor número de barriles de los últimos 75 años.

2021 global oil and gas discoveries projected to sink to lowest level in 75 years 







El petróleo convencional (verde claro) alcanzó el pico en 2005, manteniéndose estable desde entonces, con este sistema de perforación horizontal. El incremento en la producción de líquidos desde entonces llegó con la aportación del shale oil y los líquidos del gas natural y el petróleo extrapesado, como muestra la gráfica.








En el caso del shale oil, la producción tuvo un rápido aumento hasta 2019, donde se ha frenado por completo. Actualmente solo la cuenca del Pérmico es capaz de incrementar su producción, estando el resto de las cuencas en declive. El total se mantendrá estable hasta 2024, donde el Pérmico alcanzará el cenit y comenzará un vertiginoso descenso, dadas las características de rápido decline de los pozos de shale oil. 

*Explicando las reservas.*



Pero como es posible que las reservas se están agotando si el informe de BP sobre las reservas (considerado la "Biblia" en el sector), dice que quedan reservas para cincuenta años.

El problema es que BP recoge los informes que cada país le presenta, aceptando casi sin revisión los datos ofrecidos. Así Arabia y el resto de países de la OPEP, cambiaron sus reservas (incrementándolas notablemente en la década de 1980) sin haberlas modificado desde entonces, a pesar de no encontrar nuevos yacimientos y de producir grandes cantidades de petróleo.

Veamos el caso de Arabia (y por supuesto se puede extrapolar al resto de casi toda la OPEP).

Primero veamos el gráfico que representa la variación de sus reservas.








La línea roja son la variación de las reservas en torno a 1950, después de lo cual, apenas han informado de nuevos descubrimientos. Por lo tanto son las reservas conocidas, menos la producción de petróleo de cada año. Si no se descubre nuevo petróleo, la línea de tendencia sigue un descenso muy claro, que extrapolando a la actualidad (2021) estaría en torno a los 50.000 millones de barriles de reserva actual.

En 1980 el estado de Arabia se hizo con el 100% de Saudi Aramco (propietaria de Ghawar y el resto de grandes yacimientos) y empezó a definir un valor para sus reservas, que podríamos considerar "de estado". Hacia mediados-finales de la década de los 80 se produjo el movimiento (muy brusco y sin aportar información de nuevos descubrimientos) de revalorización de las reservas, hasta 260.000 millones de barriles, permaneciendo en esa cifra desde entonces hasta hoy, a pesar de la producción acumulada y de no encontrar nuevos grandes yacimientos.

Por eso, las cifras de reservas que presenta BP cada año, no parecen muy rigurosas y es muy posible (es evidente que nadie sabe las verdaderas reservas que quedan) que la cifra de reservas final sea muy reducida por el agotamiento de los grandes yacimientos y la falta de nuevos descubrimientos.



*Apenas se descubre nuevo petróleo.*



Este gráfico, aún sin actualizar, muestra a las claras como los grandes descubrimiento sucedieron en el pasado y tanto los nuevos descubrimientos (a partir de 2010) como las perspectivas futuras, auguran una importante falta de nuevas reservas. La línea negra corresponde al consumo de petróleo, que desde mediados de los 80 ha superado de lejos, los nuevos descubrimientos. 








Si, no solo estamos agotando rápidamente los viejos yacimientos supergigantes, sino que no estamos descubriendo nuevo petróleo, mientras nos engañamos manteniendo una producción estable, a pesar de estar en un avanzado estado de agotamiento, como se puede ver en la primera figura del post.

No hay lugar a la duda, en los próximos diez años, a medida que los Ghawar del mundo terminen por agotarse, la producción de petróleo caerá por el "acantilado Seneca".

Una versión más actualizada de este gráfico se puede encontrar en este post.

La clave de todo.

sigue en el blog...


Saludos.


----------



## antorob (21 Mar 2022)

Ahora, tener un poco de paciencia con las explicaciones, voy a poner un ejemplo de la diferencia entre la valoración de las reservas 2P y 2PC.

EE.UU. tiene 34.000 millones de reservas 2P y 105.000 millones de recursos 2PC.

La gran mayoría son recursos de shale oil.

En un yacimiento normal, el petróleo empieza a fluir por la presión del propio yacimiento que impulsa el petróleo hacia arriba, cuando se abre el pozo.

Para mantener la presión y que el petróleo siga fluyendo, casi inmediatamente se perforan pozos inyectores de agua. Cada barril de petróleo producido es sustituido por uno de agua , para mantener la presión y mejorar la recuperación de petróleo.

Esto es evidente muy caro, pero si el yacimiento tiene millones de barriles, es rentable.

En el caso del shale oil es diferente. La recuperación por pozo suele ser de solo 200.000 barriles. No se inyecta agua, porque resulta muy, muy caro y por eso, la recuperación de un pozo de shale oil es muy baja y también el decline es vertiginosos, al no poder mantener la presión.

La diferencia entre los 34.000 millones y los 105.000 millones , estriba en que creen que más adelante se podrá encontrar un método para mejorar la cantidad de petróleo recuperada por pozo, cosa que actualmente no es posible.

Pero de cara a la opinión pública, se deja abierta esa posibilidad por que el petróleo sigue estando debajo del subsuelo, aunque no sea recuperable con las técnicas de hoy día.

Cada uno que se crea entonces lo que quiera.

Saludos.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (21 Mar 2022)

Isabel de Baviera dijo:


> Te dejo esto por aquí ...y el año que viene ya me contarás hasta donde tienes que pedalear para comprar el pan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hablamso de futuros, y los futuros son sensibles a los acontecimientos. Si acabase la guerra mañana, quienes hubiera comprado futuros al 40% de incremento palmarian pasta como si no hubiera mañana. ¿Tengo yo que explicar eso?


----------



## antorob (21 Mar 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Hablamso de futuros, y los futuros son sensibles a los acontecimientos. Si acabase la guerra mañana, quienes hubiera comprado futuros al 40% de incremento palmarian pasta como si no hubiera mañana. ¿Tengo yo que explicar eso?



Estoy seguro que cuando te acerques al surtidor de gasolina o diésel, les explicarás que los precios del petróleo han subido por la guerra en Ucrania y en cuanto termine, los precios del petróleo se hundirán hasta donde estaban antes del conflicto.

Oh, perdón, si resulta que los precios del petróleo rozaban los 100$ antes de la invasión. ¿Por qué será?.

¿Alguna explicación, ya que nos sobra petróleo (a 50$) por todos los sitios?.

Saludos.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (21 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Estoy seguro que cuando te acerques al surtidor de gasolina o diésel, les explicarás que los precios del petróleo han subido por la guerra en Ucrania y en cuanto termine, los precios del petróleo se hundirán hasta donde estaban antes del conflicto.
> 
> Oh, perdón, si resulta que los precios del petróleo rozaban los 100$ antes de la invasión. ¿Por qué será?.
> 
> ...



¿Por que en el 2020 lo regalaban? Pues eso, percepciones, porque la caida de produccion no justificaba precios tan bajos. Y antes de la guerra estaba a 100 dolares porque se veia lo que habia.

¿HAs oido hablar del efecto pluma y el efecto cohete? Sabes que si cae el petroleo hay gasolineras que palman pasta?


----------



## antorob (21 Mar 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> ¿Por que en el 2020 lo regalaban? Pues eso, percepciones, porque la caida de produccion no justificaba precios tan bajos. Y antes de la guerra estaba a 100 dolares porque se veia lo que habia



En 2020 lo regalaban porque el consumo cayó a 85 millones de b/d en Abril de 2020, mientras la producción estaba por encima de los 92 millones. Como consecuencia de ello, los inventarios estallaron al alza, hasta el punto de no admitir más petróleo en algunos lugares estratégicos, lo que contribuyó al hundimiento del precio. Cosas de la oferta y la demanda.

El precio del petróleo rozaba los 100$ antes del conflicto, porque los inventarios están en mínimos históricos y la oferta es incapaz de seguir la demanda.

La guerra puede terminar mañana, pero eso no hará que aparezca más oferta, ni que suban los inventarios otra vez, como sucedía antes de la guerra.

Explicar esto es el ABC del mercado del petróleo. Luego puedes adornarlo con el efecto pluma y el efecto cohete (que solo afecta a la dinámica de los precios en la gasolinera y no a los precios del petróleo).

Saludos.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (21 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> En 2020 lo regalaban porque el consumo cayó a 85 millones de b/d en Abril de 2020, mientras la producción estaba por encima de los 92 millones. Como consecuencia de ello, los inventarios estallaron al alza, hasta el punto de no admitir más petróleo en algunos lugares estratégicos, lo que contribuyó al hundimiento del precio. Cosas de la oferta y la demanda.
> 
> El precio del petróleo rozaba los 100$ antes del conflicto, porque los inventarios están en mínimos históricos y la oferta es incapaz de seguir la demanda.
> 
> ...



Tu mismo me lo estas diciendo, una caida en demanda de 7 millones de barriles y el petroleo lo regalaban.
Veremos cual es la demanda futura en funcion del precio, y de la penetracion de las medidas de ahorro (que es verdad que al principio son una mierda, pero dales tiempo).
Cuando hablas de el petroleo disponible asumes que de aquel que se habla con una probabilidad del 50%, esta disponible 0. Ese es tu error. Si se habla de un 50% de probabilidad, asumo (porque las matematicas son las que son), que hay que contar el 50%, no 0...

Respecto a la oferta y la demanda... se asume una produccion futura y se compra a un precio derivado de esa produccion futura. Pero que pasa si de repente aparece mas petroleo? Que los que han pagado burradas palman hasta la camisa. Es el ABC de la oferta y la demanda... porque si no seria muy facil, todos a comprar futuros de petroleo. ¿que no? Ahhhh!!!!


----------



## antorob (21 Mar 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Tu mismo me lo estas diciendo, una caida en demanda de 7 millones de barriles y el petroleo lo regalaban.
> Veremos cual es la demanda futura en funcion del precio, y de la penetracion de las medidas de ahorro (que es verdad que al principio son una mierda, pero dales tiempo).
> Cuando hablas de el petroleo disponible asumes que de aquel que se habla con una probabilidad del 50%, esta disponible 0. Ese es tu error. Si se habla de un 50% de probabilidad, asumo (porque las matematicas son las que son), que hay que contar el 50%, no 0...




Vale, con esta contestación ya me ha quedado claro tu nivel.

Las reservas 2P son las que se computan (integramente) a pesar de que la probabilidad de que terminen de ser extraídas sea solo del 50%. No se efectúa una reducción del 50% sobre las disponibles. Solo que existe una menor probabilidad de que la contabilidad y la extracción final sean tan seguras como las reservas 1P (90% de seguridad).

Saludos.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (21 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Vale, con esta contestación ya me ha quedado claro tu nivel.
> 
> Las reservas 2P son las que se computan (integramente) a pesar de que la probabilidad de que terminen de ser extraídas sea solo del 50%. No se efectúa una reducción del 50% sobre las disponibles. Solo que existe una menor probabilidad de que la contabilidad y la extracción final sean tan seguras como las reservas 1P (90% de seguridad).
> 
> Saludos.



Lo que tu digas, pero el informe que posteaste es muy claro, 50 millones de barriles diarios de aqui a 2100 a 50$ el barril. De hecho es paradojico que pongas el informe y te quedes solo con lo que te interesa. Si tu dices que mienten, pues vale, como decias cada uno que crea a quien quiera. Como de ti solo se que eres un forero de burbuja... pues hombre, les creo a ellos.


----------



## antorob (21 Mar 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Lo que tu digas, pero el informe que posteaste es muy claro, 50 millones de barriles diarios de aqui a 2100 a 50$ el barril. De hecho es paradojico que pongas el informe y te quedes solo con lo que te interesa. Si tu dices que mienten, pues vale, como decias cada uno que crea a quien quiera. Como de ti solo se que eres un forero de burbuja... pues hombre, les creo a ellos.



Si, no soy de esos que presentan un informe y eliminan lo que no está de acuerdo con sus pensamientos o argumentos.

Pero doy todo tipo de explicaciones, (es cierto que algunas requieren un poco de conocimiento del tema) de por qué mis resultados difieren del informe original .

En lo que tienes toda la razón es que puedes leer a unos y a otro, y creer a quien quieras. 

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (21 Mar 2022)

Yo hoy duermo más tranquilo:
Anuncian el descubrimiento de un "importante" yacimiento petrolero y de gas en Argelia








Anuncian el descubrimiento de un "importante" yacimiento petrolero y de gas en Argelia


"Durante la prueba de producción, el pozo entregó 7.000 barriles de petróleo por día y 5 millones de pies cúbicos estándar por día de gas asociado", informó recientemente la sociedad argelino-italiana Sonatrach-Eni.




actualidad.rt.com




Hemos ganado un día y medio


----------



## antorob (21 Mar 2022)

Aunque no esté directamente relacionado con el peak oil, las noticias de hoy vienen desoladoras.

*Los suministros de trigo siguen bajo mínimos.*



marzo 21, 2022

La invasión de Ucrania ha trastocado las exportaciones de trigo de Ucrania y Rusia, hasta un punto que puede poner en peligro la alimentación en los próximos meses.
Las noticias de hoy, no suelen salir en los telediarios del mundo.
Tenemos en curso, una enorme crisis alimentaria en todo el mundo, que estallará en pocos meses.

https://www.hellenicshippingnews.com/russia-blocks-ships-carrying-grain-exports/

Rusia sigue impidiendo que las exportaciones de trigo de Ucrania y Rusia, que constituyen una parte vital del suministro mundial de alimentos, salgan del Mar Negro, dijo esta semana el mayor comerciante agrícola de Alemania, BayWa.
“Actualmente se exporta cero [grano] desde los puertos de Ucrania; nada sale del país”, dijo a la agencia de noticias dpa Jörg-Simon Immerz, jefe de comercio de granos en BayWa.
Agregó que la actividad exportadora del lado ruso es “muy limitada”.
La evaluación de Immerz fue respaldada por la Autoridad Marítima de Panamá, quien dijo el miércoles que la Armada rusa estaba impidiendo que 200-300 barcos salieran del Mar Negro, la mayoría de ellos transportaba granos. Otros informes sugieren que alrededor de 100 embarcaciones están bloqueadas.
Noriel Arauz, el administrador de la autoridad, dijo que tres barcos de bandera panameña han sido atacados por Rusia desde que comenzó la invasión de Ucrania. Uno de los barcos se hundió y otros dos sufrieron daños, mientras que nadie resultó herido.
El periódico británico The Guardian informó que varios otros barcos han sido atacados desde que comenzó la invasión el 24 de febrero, incluidos los de Bangladesh y Estonia, que mataron a una persona.
Rusia culpa del paro al alto riesgo de las minas, que dijo que habían sido colocadas por la Armada de Ucrania.

*Seguridad alimentaria amenazada*
Se han planteado preguntas sobre la cantidad de grano que Ucrania podrá producir este año debido al conflicto. Al mismo tiempo, Rusia ha prometido tomar represalias contra las sanciones occidentales que han paralizado su economía.
Se presume que las restricciones a las exportaciones de trigo y fertilizantes ocupan un lugar destacado en la lista de Moscú, lo que podría tener más consecuencias para el suministro mundial de alimentos y la inflación de los precios de los alimentos.
Rusia produce cerca de 80 millones de toneladas métricas de trigo al año y exporta cerca de 30 millones de toneladas, mientras que Ucrania exporta entre 20 y 25 millones de toneladas al año.
Immerz de BayWa dijo que todo el mercado está siguiendo las exportaciones de Ucrania más que las de Rusia, ya que actualmente se considera que corren más riesgo.
“El trigo se sembró en el otoño y ahora necesita ser fertilizado”, dijo Immerz. “El maíz aún no se ha sembrado, y si eso no se puede sembrar, claro, no habrá cosecha”.
Días después de la invasión, el presidente de Ucrania, Volodymyr Zelenskyy, instó a los agricultores a comenzar la temporada de siembra con normalidad, donde sea seguro hacerlo.
Mientras tanto, BayWa cree que no hay motivo para temer una escasez de trigo, ya que en la UE se cosecha mucho más trigo del que se consume.
“La UE exporta alrededor de 30 millones de toneladas métricas de trigo al año, y Alemania también es exportadora en años normales”, dijo Immerz. Pero eso no es cierto para todos los tipos de grano. “Dependemos de las importaciones de maíz”, agregó.

*Las necesidades alimentarias de África son vulnerables*
Mientras tanto, un nuevo informe de la Conferencia de las Naciones Unidas sobre Comercio y Desarrollo (UNCTAD) ha advertido sobre el impacto de la guerra en la situación alimentaria de África.
Entre 2018 y 2020, Rusia representó casi un tercio de las importaciones de trigo al continente, mientras que alrededor del 12 % proviene de Ucrania.
El informe de la UNCTAD dijo que hasta 25 países africanos, especialmente las economías menos desarrolladas, dependían de las importaciones de trigo de Rusia y Ucrania.
La falta de capacidad adicional en África limita las posibilidades de compensar cualquier pérdida de suministros, mientras que los crecientes costos de los fertilizantes serán una carga adicional para los agricultores, advirtió la ONU.
Mientras tanto, los crecientes costos de envío y de granos y otros alimentos básicos están elevando los precios, lo que afecta más a las personas más pobres, según el informe.

*Se necesitan corredores de navegación seguros*
La Organización Marítima Internacional (OMI) de las Naciones Unidas ha pedido los llamados corredores azules para permitir que los barcos abandonen el Mar Negro sin riesgo de ataque o colisión con una mina.
“La acción militar en curso en el Mar Negro y el Mar de Azov presenta una amenaza grave e inmediata para la seguridad de las tripulaciones y los buques que operan en la región”, dijo la OMI en un comunicado publicado a principios de esta semana.
“La gravedad de la situación se ve subrayada por un número creciente de informes de código abierto sobre incidentes de seguridad relacionados con la navegación mercante”, agregó.
Actualmente, la OMI se mantiene en estrecho contacto con todas las partes interesadas clave de la región para "contribuir a los intentos de abordar la seguridad y protección del transporte marítimo" en la región del Mar Negro.
Fuente: DW
--------------------------------------------

“ La guerra de Ucrania está disparando el costo de la energía y los alimentos en todo el mundo. Los controles de precios pueden ser la única forma de detener una devastadora reacción en cadena ...


“Esto no es una explosión momentánea; todas las señales de advertencia apuntan a que esto podría convertirse en una avalancha. Si eso sucede, estamos solo al comienzo de un diluvio de una década”.

Unless we act, escalating commodity prices will cause a decade of global turmoil | Rupert Russell

Otras consecuencias empiezan a valorar se ahora.

Global lenders see widespread economic fallout

Los prestamistas globales ven consecuencias económicas generalizadas.

“El Fondo Monetario Internacional, el Banco Mundial y otros importantes prestamistas mundiales advirtieron el viernes sobre las consecuencias económicas “extensas” de la invasión rusa de Ucrania y expresaron su horror por la “catástrofe humana devastadora””.

Relentless Fertilizer Rally Means No Relief for Farmer, Consumer

“ Rally implacable de fertilizantes significa que no hay alivio para el agricultor, el consumidor.

“Los precios de los fertilizantes siguen subiendo hasta niveles récord, ya que la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia pone en riesgo una gran parte del suministro mundial de fertilizantes, lo que se suma a las preocupaciones sobre el aumento de la inflación mundial de alimentos”.

Ya hemos llegado a los límites y los gobiernos empiezan a tomar conciencia de la difícil situación.

Food Security Panics Governments as Ukraine War Blocks Supplies

La seguridad alimentaria asusta a los gobiernos mientras la guerra de Ucrania bloquea los suministros ...

“ Los funcionarios de la UE se reunirán el lunes para discutir formas de hacer que el suministro de alimentos sea más seguro . Las propuestas incluyen permitir que las tierras en barbecho se utilicen para cultivos proteaginosos y ofrecer apoyo a la industria de la carne de cerdo”.

Los países exportadores de cereales están tomando medidas para asegurar el suministro restringiendo las exportaciones y quien más, quien menos está acumulando inventarios , dejando más raquítico el frente exportador.


Food Security Panics Governments as Ukraine War Blocks Supplies - BNN Bloomberg

Las naciones de todo el mundo se están dando cuenta de la amenaza de una crisis alimentaria mundial y están tomando medidas para asegurar sus propios suministros.
La guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania, dos de las potencias de los cereales, ha provocado pánico por la escasez, el aumento de los precios y una posible reducción de los fertilizantes rusos. Eso desencadenó restricciones a la exportación de Asia a las Américas, mientras que la Unión Europea señaló que cambiará su "enfoque completo" de la política agrícola para garantizar la seguridad alimentaria.
La invasión de Ucrania, conocida como el granero de Europa, sacudió los mercados de materias primas y los países respondieron acumulando granos y aceite para cocinar, o alentando mayores cosechas. El Grupo de los Siete países y la Organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Agricultura y la Alimentación están instando a los líderes a mantener abiertos los flujos comerciales, advirtiendo que el proteccionismo puede hacer subir los precios y llevar a estantes vacíos en países que dependen de las importaciones.
“Cualquier estabilidad que se obtiene en el país que impone la prohibición de exportación es una inestabilidad exportada al resto del mundo”, dijo Joseph Glauber, investigador principal del Instituto Internacional de Investigación de Políticas Alimentarias en Washington. “Tiene un efecto cascada”.
Los funcionarios de la UE se reunirán el lunes para discutir formas de hacer que el suministro de alimentos sea más seguro. Las propuestas incluyen permitir que las tierras en barbecho se utilicen para cultivos proteaginosos y ofrecer apoyo a la industria de la carne de cerdo.
Algunos países están avanzando por su cuenta. Bulgaria, un importante exportador, asignó fondos del gobierno para aumentar su reserva nacional de granos, con el objetivo de comprar alrededor de 1,5 millones de toneladas.
En Francia, una asociación de productores de piensos quiere que el gobierno almacene las 800.000 toneladas de cereales que necesita cada mes, por temor a que el apetito mundial por los cereales pueda agotar los suministros nacionales.
Fuera del bloque, los transportistas más pequeños, Moldavia y Serbia, restringieron las ventas de cultivos como el trigo o el azúcar.
“Es el efecto imitador: 'Si tú lo haces, yo también lo haré'”, dijo Arif Husain, economista jefe del Programa Mundial de Alimentos. “Eso es algo que no necesitas cuando tienes un impacto en el mercado de todos modos”.
El grupo de la ONU, la organización humanitaria más grande, está tratando de llegar a por lo menos 140 millones de personas este año, pero solo tiene la mitad de los 20.000 millones de dólares que necesita, dijo.
Indonesia, el mayor productor de aceite de palma crudo, está elevando los aranceles de exportación a $ 675 por tonelada, según los precios actuales, desde $ 375. Los impuestos más altos harán que sea más rentable para las empresas abastecer el mercado interno, dijo el ministro de Comercio, Muhammad Lutfi.
Argentina, el exportador número uno de harina y aceite de soja, está impidiendo que los comerciantes registren cargamentos para la exportación, una medida que generalmente indica un próximo aumento de impuestos. El país también está subsidiando su industria de procesamiento de trigo y amenaza con frenar las exportaciones de carne vacuna. Ocupa un lugar destacado en las ventas globales en ambos.
Incluso Egipto prohibió las exportaciones de productos básicos clave como harina, lentejas y trigo durante tres meses. La nación árabe más poblada es el mayor importador de trigo y depende del grano para la pasta y de un programa de subsidios al pan que alimenta a decenas de millones de personas.
El proteccionismo también se está derramando en el pasillo de productos frescos. Marruecos está recortando sus exportaciones de tomates con destino a Europa para asegurar las próximas fiestas del Ramadán debido a la guerra de Ucrania y una sequía histórica que está perjudicando las cosechas locales.
“El momento no podría ser peor”, dijo Jean-Michel Grand, director ejecutivo de Action Against Hunger UK, sobre las restricciones.

©2022 Bloomberg LP


Saludos.


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (21 Mar 2022)

Así que Marruecos no nos va a mandar tomates y los que voy a plantar están en riesgo por una sequía histórica.
Todo chulísimo.


----------



## FranMen (21 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Aunque no esté directamente relacionado con el peak oil, las noticias de hoy vienen desoladoras.
> 
> *Los suministros de trigo siguen bajo mínimos.*
> 
> ...



Algo sabía China desde hace bastante tiempo. Decían que iban a aumentar sus reservas estratégicas por la recuperación de la cabaña porcina pero seguramente era anticipándose a la escasez


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (21 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Algo sabía China desde hace bastante tiempo. Decían que iban a aumentar sus reservas estratégicas por la recuperación de la cabaña porcina pero seguramente era anticipándose a la escasez



Si yo también pensaba irme a China pero me quedo con la España envejecida me gusta más la verdad.
He mirado en Amazon comida para astronautas por si acaso.


----------



## antorob (21 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Algo sabía China desde hace bastante tiempo. Decían que iban a aumentar sus reservas estratégicas por la recuperación de la cabaña porcina pero seguramente era anticipándose a la escasez



A estas alturas, no se puede negar que China se estaba preparando en todos los sentidos, lo que no quiere decir que sea suficiente. Donde no hemos preparado nada es en Europa. China almacenó el 50% del grano mundial, meses antes de la invasión.

Saludos.


----------



## pocholito (21 Mar 2022)

Estamos en un drama el peak oil va a ser terrorífico en esta decada


----------



## quinci (21 Mar 2022)

Magnifico hilo. De lo mejor que se puede leer por aquí hoy en día.
Sólo un par de apuntes.
Sonando como están las trompetas que anuncian la hambruna que se viene, que la preocupación para muchos sea "se va a acabar el uso del coche para viajes individuales..." da idea de que aún no tenemos muy claras las prioridades.
Y por otro lado, siempre se habla de la importancia del petróleo como fuente de energía (que es indudable). Pero me gustaría mencionar también el papel que tiene como materia prima en la industria (plásticos, lubricantes, aislamientos, pinturas...) y para el que a día de hoy en muchos casos no hay alternativa.
Enhorabuena al OP.


----------



## antorob (21 Mar 2022)

quinci dijo:


> Magnifico hilo. De lo mejor que se puede leer por aquí hoy en día.
> Sólo un par de apuntes.
> Sonando como están las trompetas que anuncian la hambruna que se viene, que la preocupación para muchos sea "se va a acabar el uso del coche para viajes individuales..." da idea de que aún no tenemos muy claras las prioridades.
> Y por otro lado, siempre se habla de la importancia del petróleo como fuente de energía (que es indudable). Pero me gustaría mencionar también el papel que tiene como materia prima en la industria (plásticos, lubricantes, aislamientos, pinturas...) y para el que a día de hoy en muchos casos no hay alternativa.
> Enhorabuena al OP.



Muchas gracias.

Tienes razón.

No entendemos las prioridades, porque tampoco entendemos el problema.

Nos han vendido que la ausencia de petróleo se puede suplir sin problemas por las renovables y muchos, muchísimos, han creído en ello.

La industria petroquímica parece que no tenga relación con el petróleo, porque incluso los de las renovables admiten que no se puede sustituir. ¿Cómo piensan dejar el 100% del petróleo, si una parte importante (15% y creciendo), reconocen no tiene sustitución posible?.

Saludos.


----------



## meanboy (21 Mar 2022)

Parece que estamos de nuevo en los 100 mbd (millones barriles diarios) previos a la pandemia y se espera que se superen a finales de año. El canario de la mina picoil deberia ser la imposibilidad de aumentar este suministro. 
Donde se puede seguir de forma fiable el numero de barriles diarios extraidos.

Gracias.


----------



## pocholito (21 Mar 2022)

El problema de todo esto va a ser para las generaciones de jóvenes que han nacido ena abundancia que no saben que la leche viene de la vaca y no del supermercado que siempre han tenido de todo


----------



## antorob (21 Mar 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Parece que estamos de nuevo en los 100 mbd (millones barriles diarios) previos a la pandemia y se espera que se superen a finales de año. El canario de la mina picoil deberia ser la imposibilidad de aumentar este suministro.
> Donde se puede seguir de forma fiable el numero de barriles diarios extraidos.
> 
> Gracias.



El último dato "fiable" procede del STEO que publica mensualmente la EIA americana.

https://www.eia.gov/outlooks/steo/pdf/steo_full.pdf

Los datos de Enero y Febrero, sufren revisiones y son más bien estimaciones.

El dato del STEO es trimestral, correspondiente al cuarto trimestre de 2021.

La producción media trimestral era de 98,29 millones de b/d (todos los líquidos).

El consumo medio trimestral de productos petrolíferos era 100,32 millones de b/d.

La diferencia se cubre de los inventarios y por eso se reducen con fuerza.


El resto de 2022-2023, son estimaciones.










Saludos.


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (21 Mar 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> El problema de todo esto va a ser para las generaciones de jóvenes que han nacido ena abundancia que no saben que la leche viene de la vaca y no del supermercado que siempre han tenido de todo



Yo muy joven no soy mayor tampoco, rozando los 40 ... pero es que ni las vacas tienen pienso.¿No has visto que los ganaderos están tirando leche?
Es verdad que la mayoría de jóvenes criados en la abundancia se han vuelto tontos pero de mí edad también y mayores tres cuartos de lo mismo ,esto nos afecta a todos.


----------



## pocholito (21 Mar 2022)

Isabel de Baviera dijo:


> Yo muy joven no soy mayor tampoco, rozando los 40 ... pero es que ni las vacas tienen pienso.¿No has visto que los ganaderos están tirando leche?
> Es verdad que la mayoría de jóvenes criados en la abundancia se han vuelto tontos pero de mí edad también y mayores tres cuartos de lo mismo ,esto nos afecta a todos.



Antiguamente no había que echarle tanto pienso a cabras y vacas comen hierba muchos montes están abandonados y las cabras tienen prohibido pastar


----------



## pocholito (21 Mar 2022)

En los 40 y 50 no se echaba tanto pienso a los animales era otro tipo de ganadería de subsistencia comían bellotas , hierba la alimentación artificial llego después claro que ahora produce el ganado más que antes pero antiguamente también había leche


----------



## pocholito (21 Mar 2022)

Los que vivan en la ciudades lo van a sufrir más la alimentación va a subir un porrón el que viva en el campo tenga un huerto y unas pocas cabras sobrevivira


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (21 Mar 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Los que vivan en la ciudades lo van a sufrir más la alimentación va a subir un porrón el que viva en el campo tenga un huerto y unas pocas cabras sobrevivira



Vivo en la ciudad y tengo huerto pero este año va a haber una sequía histórica.La leche si me falta no me importa.
Ah y encima tengo que desplazarme para ir a trabajar. Genial.


----------



## pocholito (21 Mar 2022)

El petróleo está a punto de entrar en fase de destrucción de demanda: qué significa y qué implicaciones tiene (eleconomista.es)


----------



## pocholito (21 Mar 2022)

El petróleo vuelve a la carga. Tras unos días de alivio en los precios (cayeron en 40 dólares en poco tiempo), el petróleo parece haber retomado la senda alcista ante el anquilosamiento de la guerra en Ucrania y la ausencia de alternativas rápidas y efectivas para reemplazar al petróleo ruso del mercado. Este lunes, el barril de Brent vuelve a cotizar holgadamente por encima de los 110 dólares (el barril sube más de un 6%), unos niveles que de mantenerse forzarán un reequilibrio del mercado* a través de la 'destrucción de demanda'*, un proceso doloroso para el que la Agencia Internacional de la Energía ya ha comenzado a prepararnos.



La destrucción de demanda en términos económicos se refiere a una disminución permanente o sostenida de la demanda de un determinado bien (normalmente energético: petróleo o gas) como última respuesta a unos precios muy altos y persistentes. Ante la escasez y los altos precios, los consumidores buscan vías para reducir el consumo de ese bien o tratan de encontrar caminos alternativos que eviten directamente su consumo.

El elevado precio del petróleo ha llevado a que la gasolina y el gasóleo alcancen precios históricamente altos en los países desarrollados. La teoría económica asegura que la demanda de petróleo es rígida en el corto plazo, puesto que la estructura económica no puede cambiar de la noche a la mañana: modificar el funcionamiento de los motores de combustión o los sistemas de calefacción lleva tiempo y es costoso. Pero si el precio del petróleo sube mucho y se mantiene ahí por unos meses, el resultado puede ser un menor consumo sin la necesidad de cambiar la estructura de la economía:* esto es la destrucción de demanda.*

Los economistas de JP Morgan creen que el mercado de petróleo se está acercando a este escenario rápidamente. Para que se produzca la destrucción de demanda, el petróleo se tiene que mantener cerca de los 120 dólares por unos meses.

No obstante, "dado el shock de la oferta y salvo que se produzcan avances en las negociaciones de paz, *la destrucción inmediata de la demanda será la única forma de reequilibrar el mercado* a corto plazo. Mirando más allá de lo inmediato, si el petróleo se mantiene en esos 120 dólares por unos meses, el golpe a la demanda de petróleo podría ser de unos 1,2 millones de barriles por día este año, dejando el consumo de petróleo en unos 550.000 barriles diarios por debajo de los niveles de 2019".



Los analistas de Natixis comentan en un informe que pese a los últimos movimientos del precio del petróleo, la dirección del conflicto entre Ucrania y Rusia seguirá siendo el factor clave de los precios a corto plazo. Mientras que una rebaja de la tensión podría acabar con la estructura actual de _backwardation_ (denota escasez de petróleo en el mercado), la continuación del conflicto hace que aumente el riesgo de sanciones (al estilo de las impuestas por EEUU o Reino Unido), lo que podría poner en peligro las importaciones de petróleo ruso en Europa y, por tanto, seguir agudizando la estructura actual del mercado de futuros, que evidencia la escasez de crudo en el mercado spot o físico.

*¿Se puede reemplazar a Rusia?*
"Aunque en teoría hay suficientes barriles para compensar por completo la pérdida de las exportaciones de crudo de Rusia a Europa, la velocidad a la que estos barriles podrían llegar al mercado es demasiado lenta en comparación con la pérdida inmediata de los volúmenes rusos. Como tal, en un escenario de sanciones totales, el mercado petrolero se vería obligado a recurrir a la destrucción de la demanda... Esto vendría acompañado de *precios del petróleo significativamente más altos en un principio"*, aseguran los analistas de Natixis.

Desde la AIE son algo más pesimistas y creen que esta fase de destrucción de demanda podría estar a la vuelta de la esquina. En su último boletín, la AIE ha incluido dentro de sus escenario una caída de la demanda por los elevados precios del crudo que responde a un descenso del consumo derivado del alto precio del petróleo.

La AIE señala que "es posible que Rusia pronto se vea obligada a cerrar los grifos del petróleo, a medida que el descenso de la demanda interna se combina con un embargo voluntario cada vez más mayoritario por parte de los clientes internacionales, a medida que las sanciones ahuyentan a más compradores. Estimamos que, a partir de abril,* unos 3 millones de barriles de la producción de petróleo de Rusia* podrían desaparecer del mercado. Como resultado, la producción total de petróleo se desploma a alrededor de 8,6 mb/d en abril y como no podemos saber cuánto durará la crisis, hemos mantenido ese nivel hasta finales de año".







Periodos de destrucción de demanda
Ante este escenario, la AIE ha revisado a la baja el consumo de petróleo entre el segundo trimestre de 2022 y finales de 2022 en un millón de barriles diarios. "Hay acciones que los gobiernos y los consumidores pueden tomar para reducir rápidamente la demanda de petróleo a corto plazo". La AIE prevé que la destrucción de demanda será de unos 500.000 barriles por día en lo que resta de año. Sin embargo, la caída del consumo podría ser mayor si se los países adoptan una combinación de medidas para sortear la subida del crudo rápidamente. Siguiendo a _pies juntillas_ el decálogo de recomendaciones de la AIE se podría reducir el consumo de crudo en 2,7 millones de barriles por día.

Algunos ejemplos pasados de destrucción de demanda por una subida intensa de precios son los de *las crisis del petróleo de 1973-74 y 1979*. Durante 1980, el 'peso del petróleo' (la parte del PIB mundial gastada en importaciones de petróleo) alcanzó el 7,3%. El impacto de estos precios más altos del petróleo en la economía, además de la fuerte destrucción de demanda a corto plazo (y las crisis económicas que desencadenó), impulsó al mundo a buscar nuevas formas de seguir progresando sin tener que consumir tanta energía derivada del petróleo. Los expertos de Natixis explican que se lograron importantes ganancias de eficiencia gracias a la innovación tecnológica expulsando al petróleo de la generación de energía en favor de alternativas como la energía nuclear y el gas natural.

Otro episodio de destrucción de demanda más cercano se produjo entre 2007 y 2008 y tuvo algunas reverberaciones entre 2011 y 2014. En esta ocasión, además de las dos crisis que hubo por medio, el mundo desarrollado trabajó para mejorar la eficiencia de los coches, mejoró el transporte público y se buscaron alternativas (aunque ligadas con el petróleo) que diversificaron la producción de crudo como el _fracking_ en EEUU o las operaciones en aguas ultraprofundas en Brasil.

Ahora, si el petróleo se mantiene en cotas elevadas durante un tiempo (al igual que el gas natural), además de la destrucción de demanda de corto plazo, esto podría suponer *el impulso definitivo a las energías renovables* en el medio y largo plazo. Los movimientos de precios generan los incentivos más potentes. Las ventas de coches eléctricos o la instalación de paneles solares en domicilios y empresas, junto a una mayor inversión en la mejora de las baterías para almacenar energía, pueden ser algunas de las tendencias que sufran un mayor impulso como producto de este nuevo pico del petróleo.


----------



## pocholito (21 Mar 2022)

Es decir que los consumidores no consuman


----------



## silenus (21 Mar 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Es decir que los consumidores no consuman



O que haya menos consumidores...


----------



## sivigliano (21 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Otro informe de Rystad Energy, con las estimaciones de reservas de petróleo detalladas por países, me permite volver a analizar la calidad de las reservas y el tiempo que pueden durar. Los resultados son similares al informe anterior.
> 
> Por si a alguien le interesan los datos técnicos.
> 
> ...



Habría turismo de cercanías en tren y descenso masivo de vehículos privados con coches eléctricos de alquiler. A todo se acostumbra uno.
Se acaban los viajes en avión baratos pues en vez de ir 4 ó 5 días se viaja 15 en tren una vez al año. O dos veces. 
Igual hay que ir a cochecitos eléctricos con baterías pequeñas para trayectos cortos. 
Se readaptará todo sin duda alguna.


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (21 Mar 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Es decir que los consumidores no consuman



Toma échale un vistazo






Explicación de las consecuencias del peak oil, a partir de 2022.


Canarias sí porque la están invadiendo pero Baleares puede reconvertirse. No tendrán turismo pero pueden decrecer sin una guerra como la que se avecina en Canarias Después del post que he escrito esta mañana, no me atrevo a contradecirte. Canarias tiene una situación estratégica y dependiendo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## antorob (21 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Habría turismo de cercanías en tren y descenso masivo de vehículos privados con coches eléctricos de alquiler. A todo se acostumbra uno.
> Se acaban los viajes en avión baratos pues en vez de ir 4 ó 5 días se viaja 15 en tren una vez al año. O dos veces.
> Igual hay que ir a cochecitos eléctricos con baterías pequeñas para trayectos cortos.
> Se readaptará todo sin duda alguna.




Algo que nos tenemos que preguntar es si podremos adaptar un sistema que evidentemente se basa en el crecimiento perpetuo a otro donde eso ya no es posible.

El intento de los Bancos Centrales, que desde 2008 tratan de mantener el paripé del crecimiento inyectando cantidades masivas de dinero, está llegando a su fin. La aparición de una inflación agresiva, de momento ha frenado las QE´s, ha propiciado las subidas de tipos y está a punto de provocar una fuerte recesión, todo eso sin tener en cuenta la invasión de Ucrania. 

La imposibilidad de seguir aumentando la producción de petróleo y la importancia de este, como motor del crecimiento económico, nos conduce directos a un crash de todos los mercados, cuando las burbujas formadas por largos años de inyección masiva, terminen por explotar al faltar el alimento que las engorda. En medio de un crash financiero, veo difícil la adaptación a los nuevos tiempos y creo que la simple supervivencia se impondrá sobre otras formas de consumo.

Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (21 Mar 2022)

hilo patrocinado por


----------



## antorob (21 Mar 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> hilo patrocinado por
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 993263
> 
> ...




No tienes ni idea.

Y además no hay nada más indignante que le acusen a uno de algo de lo que está radicalmente en contra.

Te agradecería que critiques el mensaje del peak oil, por que no te convence y no me mezcles con algo en lo que no creo, ni de lejos.

Internet es muy desagradecido cuando sin conocernos, criticamos algo que desconocemos. Lee mi blog y verás cuanta propaganda WEF hay en el mismo. 

Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (21 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Internet es muy desagradecido



Sin duda, que sólo haya shills repitiendo las palabras del amo bueno es una gran desgracia para la humanidad. Si no te gusta, ignore.


Goy, por favor, estudía con detenimiento la realidad del NWO. Aquí con dibujitos a la altura del más retard de la clase


¿Qué necesitas expertos? Tranquilos, los tenemos todos:


Ale, luego lo repites hasta la saciedad a los otros goyim las tonterías que has escuchado.


Así, cuando pagues la gasolina a 3 eur el litro, el khw a 1 eur y el quilo de pasta a 5eur/kg, cúlpate a ti mismo por ingerir oxigeno y expulsar CO2   


Official future 





Pobre Plebe


----------



## blahblahblah (21 Mar 2022)

Isabel de Baviera dijo:


> Pasa de el que está usando la burla,el arma del ignorante.
> 
> Tu llevas tú marca personal la autenticidad se nota en los informes y análisis.
> Quién tiene dos dedos de frente sabe apreciar la información que aportas aquí.
> Y no hace falta decir que si alguien tiene dudas pregunta,no actúa con etiquetas ni burlas.



sin duda, usar MC es la marca del SHILL profesional

un aplauso para la putita del regimen que postea por cuatro duroas

¿qué digo un aplauso?
MILES DE APLAUSOS.


----------



## Bien boa (21 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Habría turismo de cercanías en tren y descenso masivo de vehículos privados con coches eléctricos de alquiler. A todo se acostumbra uno.
> Se acaban los viajes en avión baratos pues en vez de ir 4 ó 5 días se viaja 15 en tren una vez al año. O dos veces.
> Igual hay que ir a cochecitos eléctricos con baterías pequeñas para trayectos cortos.
> Se readaptará todo sin duda alguna.



Si es así la gente que vive en grandes ciudades se va a volver tarambana. Escapar el fin de semana se ha convertido casi en una necesidad. Muchos negocios de zonas rurales se basan en turismo , y no solo alojamiento sino también restaurantes , artesania, actividades al aire libre, etc..

Esto podría ser un desastre , e imposibilitaría las alternativas laborales para poder vivir en el campo dignamente, o la huida de urbanitas a montar un pequeño negocio en un pueblo o en una zona turística. 

Y si la gente no consume y se pasa todo el día consumiendo Netflix, tampoco se recauda ni se mueve la pasta, y las ciudades no pueden albergar a todo el mundo.


----------



## antorob (21 Mar 2022)

Isabel de Baviera dijo:


> Pasa de el que está usando la burla,el arma del ignorante.
> 
> Tu llevas tú marca personal la autenticidad se nota en los informes y análisis.
> Quién tiene dos dedos de frente sabe apreciar la información que aportas aquí.
> Y no hace falta decir que si alguien tiene dudas pregunta,no actúa con etiquetas ni burlas.



Si, ya veo que no busca la confrontación con argumentos sino con el insulto.

Con no entrar al trapo es suficiente.


Saludos.


----------



## antorob (21 Mar 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Si es así la gente que vive en grandes ciudades se va a volver tarambana. Escapar el fin de semana se ha convertido casi en una necesidad. Muchos negocios de zonas rurales se basan en turismo , y no solo alojamiento sino también restaurantes , artesania, actividades al aire libre, etc..
> 
> Esto podría ser un desastre , e imposibilitaría las alternativas laborales para poder vivir en el campo dignamente, o la huida de urbanitas a montar un pequeño negocio en un pueblo o en una zona turística.
> 
> Y si la gente no consume y se pasa todo el día consumiendo Netflix, tampoco se recauda ni se mueve la pasta, y las ciudades no pueden albergar a todo el mundo.




No os preocupéis. Ya están preparando el metaverso para tener ocupada a la población y evitar que consuma recursos.

Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (21 Mar 2022)

REPETID







PEAK
OIL


----------



## sivigliano (21 Mar 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Si es así la gente que vive en grandes ciudades se va a volver tarambana. Escapar el fin de semana se ha convertido casi en una necesidad. Muchos negocios de zonas rurales se basan en turismo , y no solo alojamiento sino también restaurantes , artesania, actividades al aire libre, etc..
> 
> Esto podría ser un desastre , e imposibilitaría las alternativas laborales para poder vivir en el campo dignamente, o la huida de urbanitas a montar un pequeño negocio en un pueblo o en una zona turística.
> 
> Y si la gente no consume y se pasa todo el día consumiendo Netflix, tampoco se recauda ni se mueve la pasta, y las ciudades no pueden albergar a todo el mundo.



Para un viaje a la Sierra se puede ir en bus o cercanias, Uber, etc.. y en vez de ir un día a comer pues se pasa todo el finde una vez al mes. Alternativas siempre habrá.


----------



## antorob (21 Mar 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> REPETID
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 993327
> 
> ...



Bien , ya ha quedado claro que (desde tu punto de vista) defender el peak oil es defender el mensaje de tus amigos del WEF.

Ahora quisiera que aportarás algo jugoso, para argumentar por qué crees que el peak oil es una invención interesada.

Si no tienes nada que aportar, no me interesa tu cháchara. 

Saludos.


----------



## cnk57 (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## blahblahblah (21 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Bien , ya ha quedado claro que (desde tu punto de vista) defender el peak oil es defender el mensaje de tus amigos del WEF.
> 
> Ahora quisiera que aportarás algo jugoso, para argumentar por qué crees que el peak oil es una invención interesada.
> 
> ...



Para no interesarte bien que contestas todos y cada uno de los mensajes que he dejado aquí. Y con varias cuentas.
La verdad es que eres un buen currela, parguela.

Si te aburren mis aportes, botón de ignore.


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (21 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> No os preocupéis. Ya están preparando el metaverso para tener ocupada a la población y evitar que consuma recursos.
> 
> Saludos.



Cuando sepas algo avisa por fa.


----------



## antorob (21 Mar 2022)

Blahblahblah, ya veo que solo tratas de molestar, no de intercambiar argumentos.

Contesto a todo o casi todo el mundo. Sobre todo, naturalmente a los que tienen un mensaje distinto al mío, pero siempre buscando aportar conocimiento.

Si vuelves con algún argumento, confrontamos opiniones, datos o informes. Si sigues posteando a tus amigos, no te contestaré más.

Ni que decir tiene que solo tengo un usuario.

Saludos.


----------



## pocholito (21 Mar 2022)

El turismo de masas esta muerto para siempre el viaje en avión va a subir un monton y el tren sustituirá una parte pero no toda además que muchas veces se tarda menos en avión que en tren cuando un viaje de Granada a Madrid se haga en AVE en vez de avión se puede hacer pero el ave son 3 horas y el avión una hora


----------



## pocholito (21 Mar 2022)

Mucha gente desisitira de viajar lejos se volverá a antes de los 80 visitas cercanas por los pueblos de alrededor y poco mas, el turismo alemán, francés, chino, japonés ,americano se ira a la mierda.

Baleares sin turistas esta muerta económicamente.


----------



## meanboy (21 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Bien , ya ha quedado claro que (desde tu punto de vista) defender el peak oil es defender el mensaje de tus amigos del WEF.
> 
> Ahora quisiera que aportarás algo jugoso, para argumentar por qué crees que el peak oil es una invención interesada.
> 
> ...



Te dirá que lo de querer salvar a todo el planeta con las vacunas demuestra que no hay problema porque los hidrocarburos son infinitos y blahblahbla


----------



## blahblahblah (21 Mar 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> El turismo de masas esta muerto para siempre el viaje en avión va a subir un monton y el tren sustituirá una parte pero no toda además que muchas veces se tarda menos en avión que en tren cuando un viaje de Granada a Madrid se haga en AVE en vez de avión se puede hacer pero el ave son 3 horas y el avión una hora



¿Te imaginas volar como antes?







Super barato y eficiente.


Pero bueno, para eso esta el amo bueno, para que nos diga qué cosas son malas y no hay que usar, porque explotan, o porque acaban


----------



## nedantes (21 Mar 2022)

*El viceprimer ministro de Rusia advierte de que los precios del petróleo podrían subir a entre 300 y 500 dólares el barril*

Gracias por el hilo al op @antorob y todos los que aportáis


----------



## antorob (21 Mar 2022)

nedantes dijo:


> *El viceprimer ministro de Rusia advierte de que los precios del petróleo podrían subir a entre 300 y 500 dólares el barril*
> 
> Gracias por el hilo al op @antorob y todos los que aportáis



En Europa llevan tiempo buscando un sustituto al gas y al petróleo ruso. Los americanos no hacen mas que presionar, y los que lo pagaremos seremos nosotros.

De momento no es así, pero si siguen los bombardeos y los muertos, la presión será insoportable.

Saludos.


----------



## nedantes (21 Mar 2022)

Como bien comentaste en tu blog también se hacen eco

*The Oil Price Rally Is Bad. The Diesel Crisis Is Far Worse*


----------



## antorob (21 Mar 2022)

nedantes dijo:


> Como bien comentaste en tu blog también se hacen eco
> 
> *The Oil Price Rally Is Bad. The Diesel Crisis Is Far Worse*



Gracias nedantes. 

Esto posteé el otro día en el hilo de IvanRios.

*La explosión de los precios del diésel.*


marzo 10, 2022
Antes de que los precios del petróleo suban a máximos, vamos a ver una tendencia demoledora en la subida de los precios del diésel (y gasóleo de calefacción).
Aparte del obvio problema con los menores barriles de petróleo aportados, las refinerías están teniendo problemas para abastecer la demanda creciente de diésel. La distribución de productos que sale de una refinería exige que la proporción se mantenga equilibrada. Por eso, si la demanda de un producto crece, las refinerías tienen problemas para producir más de ese producto en concreto , porque es difícil cambiar la mezcla, lo que exige forzosamente, que para producir más diésel, tengan que producir más gasolina, y el resto de productos, con lo que la gestión de los inventarios entra en juego.
Además Rusia es un exportador de destilados, que ha dejado de intervenir en el mercado por las sanciones.
En este artículo se explica con detalle el problema, que ha incidido en un aumento criminal de los precios de los destilados en USA. En Europa, con la menor exportación de destilados rusos, ocurre algo parecido.
Increased demand and low inventories drive U.S. distillate prices higher 


El aumento de los precios del petróleo crudo, la baja producción de la refinería y el mayor consumo de combustible destilado han contribuido a los precios nominales más altos (no ajustados por inflación) de los destilados desde 2014. El destilado es una categoría de combustible que incluye el combustible diesel y el combustible para calefacción. El precio de futuros del mes anterior para el diésel ultrabajo en azufre (ULSD) para entrega en el puerto de Nueva York superó los $3,00 por galón (gal) el 28 de febrero y cerró en $4,44/gal el 8 de marzo. El aumento de los precios del petróleo crudo representa gran parte del aumento en los precios de ULSD, pero otros fundamentos del mercado específicos para destilados también están contribuyendo a los precios más altos.
Algunos factores, como el aumento de la demanda de los EE. UU., la producción relativamente baja de los EE. UU. y las bajas existencias mundiales, contribuyeron a precios más altos de ULSD antes de que Rusia invadiera Ucrania.
La demanda de combustible destilado en EE. UU. ha sido alta desde principios de 2021 debido al aumento de la demanda de transporte de carga por carretera y ferrocarril. Además, el clima frío de enero de 2022 contribuyó a aumentar la demanda de combustible para calefacción en el noreste este invierno, una región que depende del combustible para calefacción para calentar casi el 20 % de sus hogares .
A pesar del aumento de la demanda de destilados, la producción de destilados de las refinerías se mantiene por debajo de los niveles previos a la pandemia, en parte debido al crecimiento comparativamente más lento de la demanda de otros productos derivados del petróleo, como la gasolina para motores y el combustible para aviones.
A medida que aumenta la demanda doméstica de combustible para aviones , las refinerías están cambiando una mayor parte de su producción de destilados para producir más combustible para aviones. La dinámica actual de alta demanda de destilados y baja producción está contribuyendo a los persistentes retiros de existencias de destilados en los Estados Unidos. Según los datos de nuestro _Informe semanal sobre el estado del petróleo_ (WPSR), las existencias de destilados en la costa este de EE. UU. medían 31,5 millones de barriles el 25 de febrero, lo que representa un 37 % menos que el promedio anterior de cinco años (2017-2021) para esa época del año .
Europa y Asia están experimentando tendencias similares de inventarios bajos y precios altos en sus mercados de destilados, como se destaca en nuestro análisis reciente _de Esta semana en el petróleo_ .
Desde la nueva invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia, un factor adicional que contribuyó al aumento de los precios del ULSD, además del aumento de los precios del petróleo crudo, ha sido la posibilidad de que se reduzcan las exportaciones de destilados de Rusia. Europa importa gran parte de su destilado de Rusia, y la posibilidad de que se reduzcan las importaciones ha contribuido a que los precios del diésel en Europa sean más altos ya una mayor demanda de destilado estadounidense.
*Colaborador principal:* Jimmy Troderman

----------------------------------------------------------

El gráfico con los inventarios de destilados muy por debajo del promedio, en esta parte del año, con una fuerte tendencia a la baja desde 2020.





Si la situación ya estaba tensa, llama la atención la compra por parte de Saudí Aramco, de 1,2 y 4,6 millones de barriles de diésel bajo en azufre, cuando suele ser exportador. 

Aramco Adds Pressure To Tight Diesel Market With Massive Purchase Tender | OilPrice.com

En un movimiento inusual, Saudi Aramco ha anunciado una licitación para la compra de entre 1,2 y 4,6 millones de barriles de combustible diésel bajo en azufre, lo que aumenta la presión sobre un mercado ya ajustado.
Bloomberg citó a comerciantes anónimos familiarizados con la medida que comentaron que no es algo habitual que haga Aramco, ya que el gigante petrolero estatal normalmente es un exportador neto del combustible.
La noticia llega cuando el mercado de combustible diésel, que ya era ajustado, se vio sacudido por las sanciones occidentales contra Rusia, lo que resultó en un fuerte aumento en los precios a medida que la certeza del suministro se fue por la ventana.

Según un informe de la BBC , el costo de llenar el tanque de un automóvil diésel en el Reino Unido alcanzó un récord de $ 119 (90 libras) a pesar de que las importaciones de crudo y combustibles de Rusia solo constituyen el 8 por ciento de las importaciones totales de petróleo y combustible del Reino Unido. Alrededor del 18 por ciento de la participación de las importaciones rusas es diesel, señaló el informe. Esta cantidad de diesel convierte a Rusia en el mayor proveedor de combustible del Reino Unido.
Aun así, el impacto de las sanciones en los precios del diesel ha sido sustancial, muy probablemente debido a la situación de suministro ya de por sí escasa con el combustible, especialmente en Europa.
“Rusia suministra más del 60 % de las importaciones europeas de diésel (lo que representa el 14 % de la demanda de Europa), por lo que una posible interrupción del comercio restringiría significativamente el mercado y fortalecería aún más los precios”, dijeron analistas de S&P Global Commodities Insights .
En este contexto, la licitación de Saudi Aramco llega en un muy mal momento. Según el informe de Bloomberg, los comerciantes creen que encontrar tanto diésel en un par de semanas, que es la fecha límite para las ofertas públicas, sería todo un desafío.
También sería costoso, ya que el mercado del diesel está en un fuerte retroceso, con cargas a corto plazo que cuestan mucho más que cargas para entregas posteriores.

Por Charles Kennedy para Oilprice.com

-----------------------------------------------------------

Si bien es cierto que la explosión de precios se ha producido ahora, la tendencia en la caída de la producción de diésel, lleva generándose unos años como señala este post de "The oil crash" de Antonio Turiel.
El pico del diésel: edición de 2021. 

Antes de que nadie diga que la situación en el diésel es puntual, debido a la invasión de Ucrania, es conveniente recordar que los inventarios americanos caen desde Abril de 2020 y el trabajo de A. Turiel (apoyado en Rafael Fernández), demuestra que el problema viene de años atrás.
El sector del transporte (camiones), la agricultura, la minería, tienen unos costes desorbitados como consecuencia solo, del importe en combustibles, aparte del resto de insumos.
Por eso no es de extrañar que se estén preparando huelgas en el sector del transporte (gracias hobbes).


----------



## antorob (21 Mar 2022)

Otro golpe a las expectativas de incremento de petróleo.

Arabia Saudí, como consecuencia de los ataques yemeníes a sus instalaciones ya no se hace cargo del exceso de capacidad que se espera de ella.

Houthi Rebels Target Saudi Energy Infrastructure Again | OilPrice.com


ÚLTIMA HORA: Arabia Saudita dice que ya no tiene "responsabilidad por cualquier escasez en el suministro de petróleo a los mercados globales a la luz de los ataques a sus instalaciones petroleras". Lo último de @jcgnana en el Golfo. https://t.co/RaGNPMRXgk pic.twitter.com/CmjZdqbrj3



Los hutíes parecen haber intensificado sus ataques contra Arabia Saudita. A principios de este mes, el grupo rebelde atacó nuevamente las instalaciones de la industria energética en Jizan utilizando un dron cargado de bombas, informó la Agencia de Prensa Saudita .



Las instalaciones petroleras saudíes son un objetivo principal para los hutíes, que Arabia Saudita está tratando de expulsar de Yemen después de que derrocaron al gobierno del país afiliado a Arabia Saudita en 2014 y desde entonces han asumido el poder en la mayor parte de Yemen.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (21 Mar 2022)

Hipótesis: si China se ofreciera a solucionar el problema yemení, ¿cómo reaccionaría Arabia Saudí?
Otra cuestión, la gente habla de subidas de electricidad y combustible como si se tratase de récords a batir sin más. No se dan cuenta de que si no se suben los sueldos (impresora) tanto la electricidad como el combustible tienen un límite de rentabilidad.
Seguramente Antorob que maneja los detalles podría afinar pero aproximando ( y suponiendo que no se impriman más billetes) el combustible frena la economía a partir de los 80$ la hace inviable a partir de los 120$, en gasoil a partir de 1,65/1,80. Lo mismo con la electricidad, con 400 € megavatio hora cierran empresas fundamentales.
A ciertos precios habría (hay) mucho dolor y se tienen que hacer muchos ajustes que llevan su tiempo, pero a 200-300$ el barril directamente es incompatible con la vida económica.
Llegada a cierta subida, no subiría más porque el consumo se pararía.
Es como si me dicen un montañero, hasta que falta de oxígeno puede subir, con aclimatación puede subir algo más, pero si el oxígeno baja de un porcentaje es inviable con la vida, puede estar unos minutos, pero inmediatamente tiene que bajar de altitud


----------



## Sombra (22 Mar 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Esto podría ser un desastre , e imposibilitaría las alternativas laborales para poder vivir en el campo dignamente, o la huida de urbanitas a montar un pequeño negocio en un pueblo o en una zona turística.



Es que la vida idílica del campo se acaba con lo que está por venir. Al campo no se irá para montar turismo rural y barbacoas, al campo se irá a sobrevivir y a coger una azada y deslomarte rompiendo la tierra y sacando patatas para ti y tu familia. Poco más. Como antes, vamos. Eso de tener a los hijos estudiando en la uni psicología o tenerlo conectado a Fornite diez horas al días se ha acabado. Pringará todo el mundo si quieren comer.


----------



## Sombra (22 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, Antorob somos muchos los que te leemos en tu blog y en este hilo. Mil gracias por tus aportes. No sé si acertarás o no en todo lo que dices, pero por lo menos ofreces datos y siempre das réplica con más datos, y sobre todo, con educación y sin faltar.


----------



## mataresfacil (22 Mar 2022)

Sombra dijo:


> Es que la vida idílica del campo se acaba con lo que está por venir. Al campo no se irá para montar turismo rural y barbacoas, al campo se irá a sobrevivir y a coger una azada y deslomarte rompiendo la tierra y sacando patatas para ti y tu familia. Poco más. Como antes, vamos. Eso de tener a los hijos estudiando en la uni psicología o tenerlo conectado a Fornite diez horas al días se ha acabado. Pringará todo el mundo si quieren comer.



Sinceramente no creo que sea asi, la falta del acceso a la energia barata va acrear tensiones y guerras, si creemos que vamos a crecer ordenadamente con un estado comunista en el poder que se dedique a proveer y crear planes quinquenales estilo Turiel se equivoca.

Cuando la cosa se complique no vamos a ser una Venezuela sera mucho peor.

Por cierto hoy volvemos a la carga con el precio del crudo que ya ronda los 120$ el estado tiene que bajar impuestos y ser menos estado y empezar a ceder, va a ocurrir esto? No, simplemente vamos a guerras energeticas y conflictos sociales, como este verano no despegue el turismo y pinta que no vereis que risa en otoño.

Sacar patatas en el campo? Tu di en una ciudad que es una azada a gente que llama campo al Retiro o a cualquier parque de una gran ciudad.


----------



## antorob (22 Mar 2022)

No hay una solución fácil.

Si lo que ha ocurrido es que el peak oil ha empezado a presionar la oferta de petróleo, la cantidad que llega al mercado será cada vez menor.

Las subvenciones, reducciones de precios , ayudan al consumidor, pero al mismo tiempo, mantienen el consumo, con lo que la destrucción de demanda no se produce y por lo tanto, los precios del petróleo siguen subiendo hasta anular las subvenciones. 

Lo de volver al campo, no lo esperéis hasta que no exista una desesperación enorme y una falta de alternativas total.

Saludos.


----------



## quinci (22 Mar 2022)

Más madera:
La sequía en los EEUU amenaza la cosecha de trigo de invierno:






Severe Drought & "Dust Bowl Conditions" Threaten Disastrous Winter Wheat Harvest In The US | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





Una epidemia de gripe aviar en los EEUU ha matado ya a millones de gallinas ponedoras:






Death Toll Rises To Over 12 Million Chickens And Turkeys In 2nd Month Of America's Horrific Bird Flu Pandemic | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## sebboh (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## FranMen (22 Mar 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Sinceramente no creo que sea asi, la falta del acceso a la energia barata va acrear tensiones y guerras, si creemos que vamos a crecer ordenadamente con un estado comunista en el poder que se dedique a proveer y crear planes quinquenales estilo Turiel se equivoca.
> 
> Cuando la cosa se complique no vamos a ser una Venezuela sera mucho peor.
> 
> ...



Primero los políticos (y los ciudadanos) tienen que admitir que somos pobres, después toca abrocharse el cinturón y no derrochar pero es que, aún así, también hay que pagar la deuda y sus intereses


----------



## antorob (22 Mar 2022)

Un repaso de la situación macroeconómica, y la aceleración a la desesperada de las medidas paliativas, que no sirven mas que para alargar el momento de la explosión. Dividido en varias partes.

*La Reina Roja en la economía mundial.*


febrero 03, 2022
En el cuento de Lewis Carroll, "A través del espejo", la Reina Roja le explica a Alicia, que en su país es necesario correr a la máxima velocidad, solo para permanecer en el sitio, porque todo se mueve muy rápido.

En las últimas décadas y sobre todo a partir de 2008, con una fuerte aceleración desde 2020, la economía mundial parece haber entrado en el país de la Reina Roja. Parece que ningún analista financiero quiere darse cuenta de que hemos entrado en una fase de aceleración en las desigualdades presentes en la actividad económica. 
Una serie de puntos describen este movimiento, con especial énfasis en la tendencia suicida de la acumulación rápida de deuda, al mismo tiempo que la inflación se dispara en todo el mundo. Si combinamos estas tendencias, con las dificultades del suministro, la escasez de todo y la crisis energética, tenemos un panorama bastante pesimista.
El apocalipsis, probablemente haya que dejarlo para que haga una entrada triunfal, cuando la oferta del petróleo, termine por hundirse. 
La hiperinflación fiduciaria que se puede desatar, si los BC no cejan en el empeño de imprimir dinero, es la descripción perfecta de la Reina Roja monetaria. Imprimir dinero a toda velocidad, solo para permanecer con el mismo poder adquisitivo. 
La alternativa a la Reina Roja es el "Gran Reset" (entendido como quitar la red de protección que utilizan los BC para sostener los mercados), con lo que tenemos asegurada una crisis, en cualquiera de las opciones que decidan elegir. 



- *Las deudas crecen a una velocidad que excede los límites razonables.*
Un ejemplo lo tenemos en la economía usa que acaba de sobrepasar los 30 billones de dólares de deuda pública. La Reina Roja estaría encantada.
Incredibly Spiking US National Debt Hits Monstrous $30 Trillion


La deuda pública española es otro ejemplo de desastre. Se puede ver una cierta estabilidad hasta 2008, luego viene el "boom". Si ahora pensamos que esa deuda se paga con tipos cero o negativos, podemos entender el desastre que supone la inflación y su consiguiente subida agresiva de tipos. Y no, la deuda no empezó a dispararse tras el coronavirus, como alguno puede pensar. 



- *La escasez de ciertos elementos crece con una aceleración desmesurada*.
Preocupa escasez de papel en plena temporada escolar | 2022
Crisis de chips: Escasez se mantendrá en 2022, dice EE.UU. Por Investing.com
"La escasez que vivimos es solo un aviso de lo que vendrá si no conseguimos cambiar el modelo económico" - BBC News Mundo
"¿Qué cosas nos van a faltar en el futuro?
Te puedo decir cuáles son los elementos que nosotros hemos detectado que pueden estar en riesgo de no poderse suministrar al ritmo que se que se necesita hoy en día.
Dentro de estos materiales, pues encontramos elementos que son tan comunes como por ejemplo el cobre, que es fundamental para la electrificación, pero también otros elementos comunes, como por ejemplo el plomo.
También faltarán elementos que son muy importantes para las baterías y que por supuesto van a ser fundamentales para los coches eléctricos. Hablamos de litio, del cobalto, del manganeso o del níquel.
Faltarán elementos muy importantes para el despliegue de las energías renovables, como por ejemplo el teluro o el cadmio, que son fundamentales para los paneles fotovoltaicos, al menos para los más eficientes de última generación.
Hay elementos como el tántalo o el estaño que son fundamentales para la electrónica, para los microchips que están dentro de los condensadores, y ¿quién no tiene algo electrónico? Todos tenemos un teléfono móvil en el bolsillo. Para fabricarlos se necesitan esos dos elementos.
Otros minerales en riesgo son el galio o el indio. Ambos son fundamentales, por ejemplo, para la iluminación eficiente, los LEDs, pero también el indio, por ejemplo para que nuestros teléfonos sean táctiles y podamos movernos por las pantallas."


- *Las cadenas de suministro siguen completamente distorsionadas.* El sistema parece completamente roto.
Un ejemplo en una empresa de tantas.
“The System Is Broken”: Boots-on-the-Ground View by a US Manufacturer on the Supply Chain Chaos
"A lo largo de los años, hemos visto algunas situaciones en las que el suministro de metal era escaso y causaba algunas interrupciones para nosotros y nuestros clientes. Sin embargo, nunca hemos visto algo como lo que estamos experimentando ahora, ya que va más allá del suministro de metal para incluir también los recubrimientos especiales que usamos.
La escasez de suministro comenzó en 2020 con cierres relacionados con Covid en las principales plantas metalúrgicas donde compramos acero, aluminio y cobre. Una vez que la demanda de los consumidores de prácticamente todo bajo el sol comenzó a acelerarse enormemente a fines de 2020, las acerías se vieron atrapadas por la escasez y se desarrollaron retrasos y retrasos significativos, una situación que aún no se ha rectificado.
En general, los consumidores comprenden los aumentos de precios. Pero ahora los retrasos y la escasez amenazan nuestra capacidad para satisfacer las necesidades de los consumidores. Actualmente tenemos una acumulación de pedidos de aproximadamente 60 días, la mayor parte de los cuales estamos esperando que lleguen las materias primas. Históricamente, nuestro retraso era de un par de semanas como máximo."

- *Los gastos de envío se disparan*.

Shipping Expenses in the US Go Through the Roof
Los transportistas en los EE. UU., desde fabricantes hasta minoristas en línea familiares, se han quejado de esto durante todo el año 2021, y empeoró a medida que avanzaba el año: aumento de los costos de envío. Las empresas de transporte, que se enfrentaban a numerosos obstáculos, subieron los precios en medio de una fuerte demanda. Y el resultado es un aumento histórico en la cantidad que los transportistas pagaron a las empresas de transporte.
El total que gastaron estos transportistas en diciembre en el envío de mercancías a sus clientes en los EE. UU. se disparó un 43,6 % desde diciembre de 2020 y un 62,3 % desde diciembre de 2019, según el índice Cass Freight para gastos, publicado por Cass Information Systems .
El índice es una combinación de volumen de envío (más sobre eso en un momento) y tarifas de flete. Se centra en el transporte por carretera, con envíos de carga completa que representan más de la mitad de los montos en dólares, el ferrocarril en segundo lugar, los envíos de carga parcial en tercer lugar, seguidos por los servicios de paquetería y otros. No realiza un seguimiento de los envíos de productos básicos a granel.








- *La inflación ha comenzado a crecer y ya lo hace con mucha fuerza*.
El último ejemplo el el IPP europeo, presentado hoy mismo. Ha alcanzado el 26,2%. Hace solo doce meses se encontraba en el 0%, como se puede ver al final del gráfico. Aquí la Reina Roja está en su salsa.



- *Los tipos de interés han comenzado a subir en muchas partes del mundo, constituyendo un hondo motivo de preocupación.*
What I See for 2022: Interest Rates, Mortgage Rates, Real Estate, Stocks & Other Assets as Central Banks Face Raging Inflation 
Los bancos centrales en los mercados desarrollados ya subieron las tasas:

El Banco de Inglaterra: por 15 puntos básicos, en diciembre, para el despegue. (Acaba de subir otros 25 puntos básicos hasta el 0,5%) 
Banco Nacional de Polonia: tres subidas, por un total de 165 puntos básicos, hasta el 1,75%.
El Banco Nacional Checo: cinco veces por un total de 350 puntos básicos, hasta el 3,75%.
Norges Bank de Noruega: por segunda vez, por un total de 50 puntos básicos, hasta el 0,5%.
El Banco Nacional de Hungría: muchas pequeñas subidas por un total de 180 puntos básicos, hasta el 2,4%.
El Banco de Corea: dos veces, por 50 puntos básicos en total, hasta el 1,0%.
El Banco de la Reserva de Nueva Zelanda: dos veces, por 50 puntos básicos en total, hasta el 0,75%.
El Banco Central de Islandia: cuatro veces, por 125 puntos básicos en total, hasta el 2,0%.
Los bancos centrales de los mercados en desarrollo han sido mucho más agresivos al aumentar las tasas para controlar la inflación y proteger sus monedas; una caída en sus monedas haría muy difícil la financiación en dólares. Están tratando de mantenerse muy por delante de la Reserva Federal. Entre ellos:

El Banco Central de Rusia: siete veces, por un total de 425 puntos básicos, al 8,5%.
El Banco de Brasil: múltiples alzas enormes de tasas, en 725 puntos básicos desde marzo, a 9,25%.
Banco de la República (Colombia): tres alzas que suman 125 puntos base, a 3,0%. (Ahora en el 4%)
Banco de México: cinco alzas, que suman 150 puntos base, a 5.5%.
Banco Central de Chile: cuatro alzas, 350 puntos base en total, a 4,0%. (Ahora en el 5,5% después de una sorpresiva subida de 1,5 puntos de golpe)
El Banco Estatal de Pakistán: tres aumentos, por un total de 275 puntos básicos, hasta el 9,75%.
El Banco Central de Armenia: siete aumentos, por un total de 350 puntos básicos, hasta el 7,75%.
Banco Central de Reserva del Perú: cinco alzas, por un total de 225 puntos base, a 2,5%.






Una actualización de los tipos de los BC hasta el 4/2/2022 la podemos encontrar en, 
Global Tightening amid Raging Inflation: February Update 

- *Las burbujas en todos los mercados siguen creciendo*.
¿Cuánto le queda a la burbuja de los mercados?.
Sinceramente es inconcebible que la inflación de precios al productor (antesala de un incremento del IPC) se encuentre en Europa en el 26,2% y los tipos oficiales sigan en negativo. Solo es una muestra de cuanto nos queremos engañar para mantener el sistema en funcionamiento.
La burbuja del mercado de bonos es la mayor de la historia. 

- *El crecimiento económico desde 2008, no proviene de una mejora de la productividad, sino de un crecimiento exponencial de la deuda.*
Otro buen ejemplo de la Reina Roja en acción. En realidad no crecemos, nos endeudamos. Necesitamos cinco dólares de deuda para crecer un dólar de PIB. Esto no es crecimiento natural, sino totalmente artificial. 
¿Dónde estaría el paro, los beneficios empresariales, las hipotecas, la deuda pública, la inversión, el consumo privado, si los BC no hubieran abierto sin límites, la manguera de la emisión de dinero?.
Desde 2008 vivimos en Matrix, una realidad alternativa. 




sigue...


----------



## antorob (22 Mar 2022)

En el siguiente gráfico se aprecia con claridad, como el crecimiento del PIB sigue una senda muy suave, mientras la deuda crece exponencialmente, a un ritmo mucho mayor y acelerando.










- *Las olas de la pandemia, lejos de terminar multiplican los casos, hasta extremos nunca vistos*.





El problema que todos conocemos es que el incremento de casos, causa interrupciones en la economía y en las cadenas de suministro, además de restricciones a la movilidad. La última ola de Omicron ha sido la peor, en cuanto al elevado número de casos, a pesar de una vacunación muy extendida. 



- *La crisis energética sigue su curso, traspasando el problema de un producto a otro, sin solución de continuidad. *

Si hemos lidiado con incrementos verticales de los precios del carbón, gas, electricidad y fertilizantes, este año parece llegarle el turno al petróleo.

Tormenta perfecta: petróleo, luz, gas y carbón ponen en jaque la economía mundial 



Los gráficos son de Octubre de 2021, pero ya sabemos que los precios han seguido subiendo.

El Brent en 90$ y el carbón en 260$.



UK energy bills to rise by over 50% in April as regulator announces hike



Los problemas de Irán desestabilizan la región.

Iran Gas Crunch Forces Mideast Buyers to Seek Alternative Supply

"El estrecho mercado del gas de Irán está repercutiendo en todo Oriente Medio, ya que una caída en sus exportaciones obliga a los clientes clave de Irak y Turquía a buscar suministros alternativos y frenar la producción de electricidad”.







- *La transición energética que debería resolver la sustitución de los combustibles fósiles por energías renovables, se encuentra con limitaciones, casi antes de empezar. *

https://pubdocs.worldbank.org/en/96...-Intensity-of-the-Clean-Energy-Transition.pdf

Algunos ejemplos de materiales críticos.



- *La complejidad del sistema no admite más aceleración y ha comenzado a colapsar*. La rotura de las cadenas de suministro es un ejemplo, y la imposibilidad de resolver el problema y volver a la situación pre-pandémica, es otra muestra del inicio del final de los sistemas complejos. 

Lo que está fallando es la complejidad del sistema.





- *Turquía llega al colapso*.

La inflación alcanza el 48,7%.

Turkey's inflation surges to two-decade high of 48.7%

Turkey going through partial famine, warns farmers’ confederation founder

*Turquía atraviesa una hambruna parcial, advierte el fundador de la confederación de agricultores*






- *El hambre (y las subidas de precios) empieza a afectar al tercer mundo*.

https://www.reuters.com/world/middl...y-overhaul-global-inflation-bites-2022-02-01/

Egipto está considerando reemplazar un popular subsidio al pan con pagos en efectivo para los pobres para proteger el presupuesto del aumento de los precios mundiales del trigo, pero la inflación interna y un historial de protestas podrían hacer que el gobierno opte por una reforma menos ambiciosa. 



sigue...


----------



## antorob (22 Mar 2022)

- *Y por último, como resumen de todos los problemas, el elemento que ha permitido el crecimiento exponencial del último siglo, se agota.

¿Cuánto petróleo, realmente disponible, nos queda?.*

Con un gráfico que describe perfectamente el final.



*El shale oil es un reflejo perfecto del país de la Reina Roja*. 

Cuanto más producen los pozos de shale oil, más rápido es el decline, obligando a perforar cada vez más deprisa, solo para mantener la producción. 

Todavía no se entiende bien, que significa eso de que un pozo de shale oil, pierda el 70% de su producción inicial, el primer año.









Como podemos ver, es imposible evitar la sensación de una aceleración de todos los problemas que nos rodean. 

Podemos correr cada vez más deprisa, pero está claro que al final (y no hará falta esperar mucho), reventaremos. La ilusión de enterrar los problemas debajo de una montaña de deudas, como si los BC pudieran soportar con su impresora, la resolución de todo, es inadmisible. 

Sin pensar en el día a día, que suele ocultar los problemas a largo plazo, los próximos diez años, van a definir el grado de colapso que alcanzaremos como civilización. 

Naturalmente siempre quedará el "algo encontrarán", en forma de recurso tecnológico de última generación, para resolver la lista de problemas que nos acompañan. No hemos hecho lo que teníamos que hacer en los últimos cincuenta años, pero vamos a ser capaces de resolverlo todo en los próximos cinco años. 

La fe mueve montañas, esperemos que encuentren algo y que sea pronto. 





Saludos.


----------



## pocholito (22 Mar 2022)

Up


----------



## pocholito (22 Mar 2022)

Lo de 2040 va a ser brutal viviremos igual que 1940


----------



## antorob (22 Mar 2022)

Alarma en el mercado de petróleo: los inventarios en Cushing caen a niveles previos a la era del fracking

*Alarma en el mercado de petróleo: los inventarios en Cushing caen a niveles previos a la era del fracking





*



Los precios del petróleo vuelven a dispararse tras el alivio de la semana pasada. El rechazo creciente al petróleo ruso y la ausencia de alternativas en el muy corto plazo para sustituirlo están generando cierto pánico en los mercados. El foco vuelve a ponerse en los problemas de la oferta para suplir la demanda inmediata de crudo (mercado spot o físico), lo que está exacerbando la estructura de _backwardation_ del mercado (se paga una prima por el petróleo físico frente a los futuros). Mientras tantos, los inventarios de petróleo crudo siguen cayendo y en Cushing (Oklahoma) han tocado niveles que no se veían desde que la industria del _frackin_g y el _shale oil_ irrumpieran en EEUU.



El mercado se enfrenta a un difícil equilibrio y el bajo nivel de las reservas no ayuda para nada. Al final, las reservas o inventarios de crudo son una suerte de red que sirve para compensar los excesos de la demanda durante cierto tiempo. Cuando el mundo consume más petróleo del que se está produciendo, los inventarios caen para compensar ese desequilibrio, pero los inventarios no son finitos. C*on los inventarios en mínimos* de varios años, la red de protección ha perdido resistencia, por lo que la prima a la que cotiza el crudo es superior.





Saludos.


----------



## antorob (22 Mar 2022)

La gran mayoría de la gente ignora que es el peak oil. Como mucho han oído eso de que queda petróleo para cuarenta años y no necesitan más. Siguen su vida sin darle más importancia.

Una pequeña parte si saben lo que es el peak oil, pero no se lo creen. Bien porque sea abiótico o porque siempre existen reservas suficientes o porque si no, ya las descubrirán, no le dan tampoco mucha importancia. Además existe el intangible de "algo encontrarán" que les deja dormir a pierna suelta. 

Otra pequeña parte, también conoce el peak oil, pero creen que puede ser sustituido por las renovables sin más problemas. Son los tecno-optimistas.


Otro pequeño grupo llevaba años esperando que sucediera y los retrasos por el shale oil o la perforación de relleno, les hizo sucumbir y ahora son furibundos detractores.

Por último, los que estamos convencidos de que el momento ha llegado, y que somos cuatro contados.

Todo esta distinción en clases es realmente irrelevante. Lo que importa no es si crees o n o, lo que es fundamental son las consecuencias, que nos van a afectar a todos, creamos o no.

Estamos viendo las primeras manifestaciones.

Aquellos que no creen o no habían pensado seriamente en ello, se sorprenden de la subida de los precios. Los malvados especuladores de la Opep, no quieren sacar más petróleo para forrarse. La caída de los inventarios es algo desconocido y casi nadie sabe que significa, a pesar de que un descenso un poco mayor, nos llevará a la escasez. En muchas partes del mundo, países pobres sobre todo, ya existe una escasez desesperante. Poco a poco se va extendiendo y ya empiezan a racionar algunas partidas de diésel. Nada grave todavía, pero que empieza a llamar la atención.

En España tenemos la huelga de camioneros, porque el precio del combustible es tan elevado, que tienen que trabajar a pérdidas. El trato despectivo del gobierno, no tiene perdón, porque no es que quieran hacer oposición, lo que quieren es poder vivir de su trabajo y actualmente, es imposible.

En el resto de Occidente, ya han intervenido, porque es un problema evidente. Aquí como siempre vamos con retraso.

Esta sería una de las primeras consecuencias, las subidas elevadas de precios que reducen márgenes.

Pero esto es solo una fase muy temprana, para lo que ocurrirá en los próximos años, a medida que la producción de petróleo siga disminuyendo.

La siguiente consecuencia parece clara. No se puede evitar una recesión, por la caída del consumo. A los camioneros les rebajaran el precio, pero al resto, dedicar cada vez más dinero al combustible o a los alimentos, significa que queda menos para el consumo de elementos no esenciales como móviles, netflix, viajes, compras de ropa, etc. Caída generalizada del consumo, mientras suben los tipos de interés. Mala combinación.

Y si subvencionan a todo el mundo, el consumo de petróleo no disminuye y por lo tanto, al caer la oferta, los precios siguen subiendo hasta un punto, donde se anulan las rebajas , teniendo que repetir la jugada. En medio de un endeudamiento del estado masivo, como es nuestro caso y sin ayudas del BCE, nos precipitaremos muy rápido en una crisis, con incremento del paro y caídas de la renta disponible.

Iremos viendo.

Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (22 Mar 2022)

ni 400 caballos de potencia para volar como un señor







pero estamos en 2022...
 PEAK PROGRESS  
así que toca vender miedo y escasez programada







Lagarde said the world would be “toasted, roasted and grilled, so decisions are needed at this point in time.”


al igual que no hay oxigeno para ti ni para tus hijos...







no habrá oil para ti ni para tus hijos
algunas cosas, pero, nunca cambiaran









EU draft exempts private jets, cargo from jet fuel tax | Argus Media


The European Commission has proposed exempting private jets and cargo flights from the planned EU jet fuel tax. A draft indicates that the tax would be phased-in for passenger flights, including ones that carry cargo.




www.argusmedia.com





podrían pagar la taxa
pero prefieren mearse en sus esclavitos y mostrarles la verdad
_eso sí, sólo para quién la quiera ver._


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## meanboy (22 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> La gran mayoría de la gente ignora que es el peak oil. Como mucho han oído eso de que queda petróleo para cuarenta años y no necesitan más. Siguen su vida sin darle más importancia.
> 
> Estamos viendo las primeras manifestaciones.



Aun que expliques que supone el peak oil para nuestra civilización, la gente no tiene ni puta idea de lo que significa. No tienen el concepto "energia" integrado y por muchas explicaciones, analisis y evidencias que traigas en un intento de ponerlos en alerta, no entenderan una mierda y encima te tomaran por un chiflado.

Tu que pareces buen comunicador, como puedo explicar en 3 minutos lo que significa el picoil a un tio que no tiene idea y que lo entienda.


----------



## antorob (22 Mar 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Aun que expliques que supone el peak oil para nuestra civilización, la gente no tiene ni puta idea de lo que significa. No tienen el concepto "energia" integrado y por muchas explicaciones, analisis y evidencias que traigas en un intento de ponerlos en alerta, no entenderan una mierda y encima te tomaran por un chiflado.
> 
> Tu que pareces buen comunicador, como puedo explicar en 3 minutos lo que significa el picoil a un tio que no tiene idea y que lo entienda.



En tres minutos es muy difícil.

Introducción.

El crecimiento económico mundial depende directamente de la energía (concepto empírico). Si el aporte de energía decrece, el crecimiento no se sostiene.

Dentro de la composición energética, el petróleo es el componente fundamental, por lo que una disminución en la producción de petróleo, significa una contracción económica.

Peak oil.

Es el momento en que la producción de petróleo alcanza máximos históricos. Por lo tanto a continuación viene un descenso en el tiempo de la producción de petróleo y asociado a ese descenso, una caída (continua) de la actividad económica.

Alternativas.

Se plantea la posibilidad de cambiar el modelo energético cambiando petróleo (y combustibles fósiles) por renovables. La densidad energética es varias veces superior en el caso de los fósiles, por lo que la sustitución es inviable (entre otras razones) con los actuales conocimientos técnicos.

Consecuencias.

El petróleo es la base del transporte. Sin petróleo, la producción agrícola, minera, pesquera cae en picado. No hay transporte pesado por carretera, no hay obras públicas, no hay aviación, no hay industria petroquímica (plásticos), no hay transporte marítimo a la escala actual. Sin el volumen de producción minera, tampoco hay energías renovables a la escala requerida, porque no se puede extraer metales y minerales necesarios para crear infraestructuras y fábricas con un volumen suficiente. Las retroalimentaciones entre los diferentes sectores que necesitan movilidad pesada, termina por afectar a toda la actividad económica.

Nos volvemos otra vez una sociedad agrícola con el tiempo, porque no podemos alimentar a toda la población a medida que la producción de petróleo se ve restringida.

Las consecuencias no son inmediatas, forman parte de un proceso que se desarrolla a lo largo del tiempo, empeorando todo poco a poco, en función de la reducción de la producción de petróleo. La combinación del peak oil con otros peak, da lugar al peak everything, que consiste en la imposibilidad de producir otros elementos esenciales, bien por la propia escasez del elemento, bien por la incapacidad de extraerlo al faltar el petróleo. Esa combinación da lugar a un proceso continuo de decrecimiento por razones obvias.


Saludos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Mar 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> ni 400 caballos de potencia para volar como un señor
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 994527
> 
> ...



Mejor este otro:


----------



## FranMen (22 Mar 2022)

Vamos cada vez más de prisa pero como pollos sin cabeza, sin orden ni concierto. Se ve en todo lo que expones a nivel macro pero también en el día a día. En mi trabajo las órdenes de arriba son peores que no hacer nada, nos llevan locos desvistiendo un santo para vestir a otro, doble trabajo para ningún resultado, es todo absurdo.
Hemos llegado a tal nivel de complejidad que todo se desmorona. Tan sólo se ponen parches a lo inmediato sin resolver el problema de fondo que es un problema general de todo el sistema.
Esto se hunde, sálvese quien pueda.
Veo lo Egipto y es igual en España: les ofrecen 500 millones a los camioneros cuando ellos lo que quieren es gasoil. A los ciudadanos nos bajan un 10% el IVA de la electricidad pero nos suben la tarifa un 300%.
No queremos más billetes, lo que queremos es electricidad, combustible y comida. La gente se está empezando a dar cuenta de que los papeles sirven para poco


----------



## antorob (22 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Vamos cada vez más de prisa pero como pollos sin cabeza, sin orden ni concierto. Se ve en todo lo que expones a nivel macro pero también en el día a día. En mi trabajo las órdenes de arriba son peores que no hacer nada, nos llevan locos desvistiendo un santo para vestir a otro, doble trabajo para ningún resultado, es todo absurdo.
> Hemos llegado a tal nivel de complejidad que todo se desmorona. Tan sólo se ponen parches a lo inmediato sin resolver el problema de fondo que es un problema general de todo el sistema.
> Esto se hunde, sálvese quien pueda.
> Veo lo Egipto y es igual en España: les ofrecen 500 millones a los camioneros cuando ellos lo que quieren es gasoil. A los ciudadanos nos bajan un 10% el IVA de la electricidad pero nos suben la tarifa un 300%.
> No queremos más billetes, lo que queremos es electricidad, combustible y comida. La gente se está empezando a dar cuenta de que los papeles sirven para poco



Si, el artículo de la Reina Roja, refleja esta aceleración. De repente todo corre prisa y nada llega a tiempo.

La gente puede culpar a la invasión de Ucrania, pero eso solo ha sido el detonante de una situación, que seguramente hubiera estallado este verano. 

Lo malo es que los problemas con los alimentos solo son la punta del iceberg. El tema fertilizantes tendrá repercusión más adelante y la escasez de diésel o petróleo es muy incipiente. Medidas duras pueden mejorar el panorama temporalmente, para volver a empeorar a medida que la producción de petróleo siga descendiendo en próximos años. Y todavía falta por pinchar la burbuja de todo.

Saludos.


----------



## cnk57 (22 Mar 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Aun que expliques que supone el peak oil para nuestra civilización, la gente no tiene ni puta idea de lo que significa. No tienen el concepto "energia" integrado y por muchas explicaciones, analisis y evidencias que traigas en un intento de ponerlos en alerta, no entenderan una mierda y encima te tomaran por un chiflado.
> 
> Tu que pareces buen comunicador, como puedo explicar en 3 minutos lo que significa el picoil a un tio que no tiene idea y que lo entienda.



Como una imagen vale más que mil palabras. Dile que sin petroleo el mundo moderno no va y que puede elegir entre






o


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Mar 2022)

__





Noticia: - Una "tormenta" en el mar Caspio obligará a reducir la exportación rusa de petróleo en 1 millón de barriles diarios


Calculan que tardarán unos dos meses en reparar la avería. https://tass.com/economy/1425875 Recorte de producción tal vez de falsa bandera... o tal vez ha sido una tormenta. Una narrativa que justifica o da cobertura a medidas económicas apunta a guerra de IV generación. Pueden acotar el...




www.burbuja.info





En medio de una guerra es difícil saber a qué se deben las reducciones en la producción de crudo. 

Puede haber intereses en reducir la oferta artificialmente y eso se reflejará en las gráficas que pueden interpretarse como una consecuencia del "peak oil" cuando realmente no tiene nada que ver con agotamiento de recursos.

Creo que hay demasiada destrucción de oferta artificial (guerras en países productores, sanciones económicas a países productores, sistema de formación de precio...) como para poder afirmar que la disminución de la producción se pueda atribuir al peak oil.


----------



## antorob (22 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Siempre hay dudas.

Pero este gráfico viene de antes de la invasión y sobre todo pone de manifiesto que llevamos 3 años y medio de caída. La clave fue 2019 y la imposibilidad del shale oil de seguir aumentando, cuando el shale oil era el que había sostenido, casi en solitario, el crecimiento de la producción de petróleo, los diez años anteriores.

En rojo, las optimistas previsiones de la EIA americana.

En cualquier caso, siempre es prudente dar un tiempo para ver si se confirma o no.









C + C significa crudo más condensados. El resto hasta 100 millones son líquidos de gas natural, biocombustibles y ganancias de las refinerías, que no son petróleo.

Saludos.


----------



## Sombra (22 Mar 2022)

Parece como si el mundo se hubiera puesto de acuerdo para poner juntos todos los nubarrones (deuda, petróleo, materias primas, guerra, pandemia...)


----------



## meanboy (22 Mar 2022)

Sombra dijo:


> Parece como si el mundo se hubiera puesto de acuerdo para poner juntos todos los nubarrones (deuda, petróleo, materias primas, guerra, pandemia...)



También se están formando nuevas alianzas estrategicas entre territorios. Parece que el mundo se va preparando para un gran evento futuro.


----------



## McFly (23 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo. Aquí hay pilotaje no obstante la reducción es palpable.


----------



## antorob (23 Mar 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> También se están formando nuevas alianzas estrategicas entre territorios. Parece que el mundo se va preparando para un gran evento futuro.



A cuenta de esas alianzas, mi último artículo.

*Crisis de recursos combinada con crisis fiduciaria.*


marzo 23, 2022
La sensación de aceleración en la crisis es vertiginosa.
Primero la pandemia nos encerró a todos y de una forma u otra, cambió la rutinaria vida que llevábamos. De repente, las restricciones a la movilidad se volvieron comunes, la ruptura de las cadenas de suministro nos enseñó que el concepto "just in time" estaba obsoleto y la inflación ha mermado gravemente la cantidad de dinero disponible para el consumo.
Cuando todavía estábamos saliendo de la sexta ola, los precios del petróleo y en general de las materias primas se dispararon y conocimos en Europa, la crisis del gas y de la electricidad, con su peligrosas derivadas en el tema de los fertilizantes.
El crecimiento de la inflación durante todo 2021 ha sido meteórico, comparado con más de diez años de bonanza en los precios. Los BC anclados en sus tipos cero o negativos, fueron incapaces de reaccionar (inflación transitoria dixit) para cortar desde el principio, la sangría de la inflación y ahora se encuentran ante una encrucijada mortal. Si suben tipos demasiado rápido, la recesión-depresión es inevitable y si van demasiado lento, los precios no tienen control y amenazan algo más grave que una inflación alta. Cada vez más, la gente se está dando cuenta que el dinero en la cuenta no sirve para nada y corre a comprar productos de primera necesidad, que suben un día si y otro también. El germen del desastre fiduciario se ha creado y tiene mal arreglo.
En medio de todo este desajuste, surge la invasión de Ucrania por Rusia. Una guerra deleznable desde todos los puntos de vista que ha sido contestada, bajo el patrocinio de los EE.UU., con una serie de medidas que constituyen un tiro en el pie de Europa.
Habrá quien vea en esta constelación de acontecimientos correlativos, una maldita casualidad, pero es más convincente (siguiendo la "navaja de Ockham), situar los sucesos en la representación del cenit de la civilización por agotamiento del petróleo.
Todo lo que está ocurriendo tiene una fácil explicación si partimos de la tesis del peak oil y sus consecuencias. La importancia del petróleo en la economía es tal, que una pequeña escasez (tenemos escasez, pero no lo vemos porque todavía estamos utilizando esos inventarios menguantes), condiciona los precios de casi todas las materias primas.
Unido a esta crisis de recursos, que veremos desarrollarse a lo largo del tiempo, convive una crisis fiduciaria, que lleva cincuenta años desarrollándose. Desde 1971, el dinero se emite sin respaldo, con lo que con el paso del tiempo ha sido un recurso crecientemente utilizado para resolver todas las crisis, especialmente, a partir de 2008.
Los balances de los BC han echado humo desde entonces y los gobiernos occidentales han estado muy ufanos, al tener materia prima financiera a su disposición , para abortar cualquier atisbo de crisis, sin más que utilizar la llamada fiduciaria. Saber que puede emitir deuda para sufragar todos los gastos, sin coste alguno (al revés, cobrando por los tipos negativos) y sin ningún problema de financiación, porque el prestamista era el amigo del BC, ha permitido una economía zombi. 

Los presupuestos engordaban con alegría, atendiendo las necesidades de la población y olvidando la austeridad sugerida en al crisis de 2008, cuando Draghi instauró el "haré lo que sea necesario", convirtiendo esa frase en un permiso sin fin, para financiar las veleidades políticas hasta el infinito y más allá. Naturalmente, imprimir sin control tiene sus consecuencias y la primera ha sido alcanzar un endeudamiento como nunca hemos conocido. Otra consecuencia no visible en un primer momento, es permitir aumentar el consumo, por encima de lo razonable, al hacer uso de la impresora para comprar lo que ya empezaba a ser escaso. Por último, ha formado un conjunto de burbujas en todos los mercados, que esperan su turno para explotar.
Por otro lado, el dólar como moneda de reserva mundial, dotaba a EE.UU de un poder dictatorial, en el sentido de que todo el mundo debe aceptar sus normas y condiciones, bajo la presión de utilizar el sistema Swift para infringir un castigo letal, al país que osara oponerse.
El abuso de las sanciones ha llegado a un punto que solo puede calificarse de despropósito, cuando tras la invasión de Ucrania, Rusia ha sido desvalijada de todas sus reservas en dólares, mientras era expulsada del Swift.
Es muy posible que Rusia ya hubiera previsto esta medida y tuviera preparada una contramedida. Hace tiempo que quiere acabar con el dominio del dólar en el mundo y en unión de China y otras naciones, han buscado un sistema alternativo, cuyo centro de control no recaiga sobre una moneda fiduciaria sino sobre una cesta de monedas apoyadas en materias primas.
En este sentido, recomiendo leer el siguiente artículo que comenta las posibilidades de esta alternativa.
Esta firmado por Cyrille Jubert.

Gold and Silver in the Middle of a Monetary World War | GoldBroker.com 

Probablemente no conozcas a Zoltan Pozsar. Un joven prodigio financiero, que fue reclutado fuera de la universidad por la Reserva Federal de Nueva York. Se ha convertido en “el” maestro de lo que se conoce como “banca en la sombra”, que incluye derivados, que hizo estallar el sistema financiero mundial en 2007-2008. A pesar de su corta edad, fue asesor del Tesoro de EE. UU. y de la Fed para tratar de resolver esta crisis sistémica.
Para este brillante especialista, cortar a los Bancos Rusos de SWIFT está generando una gigantesca crisis de liquidez como la de la quiebra de Lehman.
El lunes 28 de febrero escribió: "Nunca olvidaré la sesión informativa nocturna del viernes anterior a la quiebra de Lehman en la que, según una línea de argumentación, los problemas de Lehman fueron tan ampliamente entendidos que el sistema tuvo suficiente tiempo para protegerse a sí mismo de modo que la verdadera el valor predeterminado sería manejable". Todo el mundo sabe el resto. Todo el sistema bancario mundial se ha declarado en quiebra y los bancos centrales continúan creando dinero en un intento por tapar los socavones financieros generados ese día.
Los bancos y las empresas rusas tenían casi $1 billón en efectivo, de los cuales casi $200 mil millones se colocaron en el mercado de swaps FOREX. Estos 1000 Md$ que faltan en el sistema generarán un agujero de liquidez para los mercados y los 200 Md$ de Swaps generarán un inmenso desorden en el mercado de CDS, los seguros contra los impagos de uno u otro.
Rusia en 2019 exportó $ 419 mil millones e importó $ 254 mil millones. Si Rusia no puede pagar sus compras, es un impago enorme, que afectará a empresas, bancos y reaseguradoras a través de CDS. Si Rusia no puede cobrar el pago, no enviarán los productos. Como Alemania no puede privarse del gas, el petróleo y el carbón rusos sin arriesgarse a paralizar su industria y a su población a oscuras, hasta ahora ha habido algunas exenciones de sanciones. Pero basta mirar la terrible caída de la bolsa de los principales bancos europeos para comprender la importancia del actual shock sistémico.
El 3 de marzo, Zoltan Pozsar escribió que apoderarse de las reservas que Rusia tenía en el extranjero pone al dólar en peligro de perder su condición de moneda de reserva . Después de apoderarse de las reservas afganas y rusas, Estados Unidos acaba de enviar un mensaje a todas las naciones del mundo. Lo que ha reservado en el extranjero para situaciones de emergencia puede ser incautado justo cuando más lo necesite. Por seguridad, por lo tanto, es necesario mantener sus reservas y su riqueza en casa. Estados Unidos puede estar desencadenando una corrida bancaria de todas las naciones para repatriar sus reservas monetarias y oro a sus hogares.
Hablando de Rusia, haría la pregunta en voz alta: "si las cosas empeoran, básicamente podrías volver a anclar el rublo a un montón de oro porque necesitas un ancla en situaciones como esta. En caso de que Rusia realmente quisiera liberarse de el actual mundo de "reserva de dólares", debería revelar una moneda respaldada por oro, una que está copatrocinada por el yuan chino, que luego también anunciaría que se está respaldando en oro".
Es un análisis que se ha encontrado bajo muchas plumas, el hecho de que Zoltan lo exprese públicamente le da un peso completamente nuevo a esta posibilidad.
El día que suceda, si sucede, el precio del oro en dólares y euros se disparará.
El 7 de marzo, Zoltan publicó un documento que considero importante y que ha apoyado mi trabajo de investigación y mis teorías desde 2009. Su artículo se llama “Bretton Woods III”.
Al simplificar al extremo, al bloquear todas las materias primas del exportador más grande del mundo, Estados Unidos está provocando una crisis de liquidez gigantesca debido a llamadas de margen, incumplimientos de liquidación y incumplimientos de entrega. Para Zoltan, es la suma de la crisis de los "pequeños dragones asiáticos" de 1997 , la quiebra de Rusia en 1998 que condujo a la quiebra de LTCM, la crisis subprime de 2007 que condujo a la quiebra de Lehman en 2008 y la crisis de 2020, donde las fronteras cerradas llevaron a fallas en la entrega en todo el mundo.
Para él, no hay suficiente liquidez para pagar las llamadas de margen y los CDS, que está desencadenando esta crisis.
Siempre simplificando al extremo, solo ve una solución: el Banco Central chino tendría que comprar materias primas rusas y almacenarlas. Para comprar, China tendrá que imprimir dinero, pero su moneda estará respaldada por una enorme canasta de productos básicos y, por lo tanto, estará totalmente estabilizada.
Este es el sistema monetario propuesto por Keynes en Bretton Woods y al que denominó BANCOR.
Zoltan, con mucha delicadeza, no pronuncia la palabra, pero es realmente evidente, y más cuanto que está hablando de Bretton Woods III.
En marzo de 2009, el gobernador de China, Xiao Chuan, había publicado un ensayo: "Reformar el sistema monetario internacional", que todavía está en línea en el sitio web del BIS , el banco central de los bancos centrales. Está claramente escrito que el sistema de comercio internacional no debe basarse en la moneda de un país, sino en una canasta de monedas, como el DEG del FMI, pero que esa canasta debe estar garantizada por una canasta amplia de materias primas para darle estabilidad. Keynes en 1944 había propuesto una cesta de 30 materias primas, obviamente ponderadas según su rareza.
Muchas veces he escrito sobre BANCOR, lea este artículo de 2019 " Reforma monetaria, SDR y BANCOR ".
Todo esto también está en línea (aunque un poco sinuoso) con el anuncio hecho por The Economist en 1988 " Prepárate para una moneda mundial ", que especificaba que sería alrededor de 2018. Esta moneda, el Fénix, iba a subir desde el cenizas de monedas fiduciarias. El hecho de que el Fénix llevara una moneda de oro alrededor del cuello sugería que el oro jugaría un papel muy importante.







En el cuerpo del artículo de The Economist, se escribió que los pueblos utilizarían el “Fénix” con preferencia a sus monedas nacionales, por su estabilidad. Esto implica que las monedas fiduciarias primero deben experimentar un período de fuerte inestabilidad.
Venezuela, Argentina, Brasil, México, Líbano, Siria, Irak, Irán, Turquía, Ucrania, Rusia saben lo que es la inestabilidad monetaria. Europa, que acaba de ver triplicarse sus facturas de gas y electricidad, está redescubriendo lo que es. El precio del trigo se dispara, toda la población mundial sufrirá.
Al privarse de materias primas de Rusia, el mayor exportador mundial, Occidente está generando una inflación muy alta. El poder adquisitivo del sistema Euro-Dólar seguirá cayendo considerablemente en los próximos meses. Cuanto más se divida el sistema monetario mundial, más perderá el dólar su valor.
*¿Qué pasa con el oro y la plata?*
Rusia produce

1350 toneladas de plata por año (45 Moz) o 5.41% de la producción mundial
300 toneladas de oro por año (10 Moz) o 10% de la producción mundial
74 toneladas de paladio o el 37% de la producción mundial
Etc...
A fines de noviembre de 2021, en mi artículo " Por qué el precio de la plata podría dispararse en 2022 ", cito a Andrew Maguire, quien acababa de revelar que el Standard Chartered Bank, creador de mercado del Comex y el LBMA, acababa de comprar toda la producción de plata por venir hasta septiembre de 2022 de dos de sus principales proveedores. El viernes 11 de marzo, Andrew Maguire reveló que estos proveedores eran rusos. Standard Chartered, en los minutos posteriores a su compra, había cubierto su plata vendiéndola a plazo en el Comex. Para un banco, es un medio de obtener crédito para pagar al proveedor.
Ahora que los lingotes de oro y plata rusos producidos después del 7 de marzo están prohibidos en Londres y Nueva York, Standard Chartered Bank se encuentra atrapado en un aprieto desnudo.
El banco no debe ser el único en esta situación, ya sea por el oro o por la plata. Sin embargo, las solicitudes de entrega física han sido extremadamente fuertes durante varias semanas, en un mercado que ya había estado extremadamente apretado durante varios meses, e incluso en déficit durante al menos dos años.
Sería saludable que las autoridades monetarias hicieran una auditoría inflexible de las existencias reales de oro y plata no hipotecadas varias veces existentes en Londres y Nueva York. La sorpresa sería significativa.
De cualquier manera, después de una breve consolidación técnica en el repunte alcista de las últimas semanas, la plata debería regresar para probar la resistencia alrededor de $28, que ha estado bloqueando cada impulso alcista desde agosto de 2020.
El ascenso de la plata había sido contenido en un canal muy bien marcado. Si la crisis de liquidez golpea los mercados, como anunció Zoltan Pozsar, y si continúa la creciente tensión en el sistema Exchange for Physical entre Nueva York y Londres, podríamos tener un fuerte aumento como de mayo a julio de 2020. Así lo expresó Andrew Maguire. espera a corto plazo. Si es así, la plata podría ver el comienzo de esta tan esperada reevaluación.
*Hecho raro e histórico*
Es extremadamente sorprendente que el 16 de marzo, todavía hay 52 Moz de dinero en espera de entrega en el COMEX, cuando oficialmente debería haber 92 Moz de plata a la venta (registrada). 
¿Es esa la señal de que nadie quiere deshacerse de su plata física al precio real que parecemos en un clima de preguerra? 



Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (23 Mar 2022)

En línea con su discurso:





"Gas Stations Will Run Dry": Catastrophic Scenario For Diesel Emerging According To World's Biggest Energy Traders | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




Se puede subvencionar todo lo que se quiera pero no se puede sacar de donde no hay


----------



## FranMen (23 Mar 2022)

La economía es una cadena, si falla un eslabón se para por completo:








Las hortalizas salen del almacén pero no llegan envases para la confección


La plataforma de transportistas insiste en que el paro seguirá hasta que el Gobierno dialogue con ella Las denuncias formuladas a raíz de la huelga de transportistas se elevan a 28




www.diariodealmeria.es




Llevan décadas aumentando la eficiencia, aumentando la productividad, hemos llegado al límite y lo hemos sobrepasado. Llevamos décadas en las que se ha ido apretando a los trabajadores, a las máquinas, a las empresas. A mayor presión mayor rendimiento hasta que llega un punto en que revienta.
Todos hemos visto como en estos años la vida se ha ido acelerando, el trabajo, la música, la televisión, todo para rendir más pero hemos llegado al punto en que la ansiedad es tal que ya no es que no se mejore si no que nos derrumbamos. Necesitamos estimulantes en el trabajo y antidepresivos al llegar a casa
Con las máquinas similar, antes se hacían para durar, ahora para cumplir con su función al mínimo coste pero han apurado tanto que cada vez fallan con más facilidad.
El consumo de los vehículos ha ido disminuyendo pero han llegado al extremo de tener que falsificar los datos (diésel gate) o crear sistemas que ahorran combustible pero que dañan el coche(apagado y arranque automático)
Unos pocos se han llevado el beneficio de toda esa productividad pero ahora nos va a tocar a nosotros seguir pagando.
Antes si algo fallaba había reservas para compensar , ahora todo va tan al límite que si falla se viene abajo.


----------



## antorob (23 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> La economía es una cadena, si falla un eslabón se para por completo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tampoco es tan raro.

Estamos viviendo en directo el colapso de las sociedades complejas, aunque nos lleve un tiempo ser plenamente conscientes de ello.

Teorías del colapso energético (VII): el colapso de las sociedades complejas según Tainter

Saludos.

PD. FranMen, no sé si me has llamado de usted, me siento más cómodo con el tuteo.


----------



## FranMen (23 Mar 2022)

No sería extraño, sólo llamo de usted a quien le tengo mucho respeto o a quien no le tengo ninguno


----------



## IvanRios (23 Mar 2022)

El mayor 'trader' de petróleo del mundo alerta de racionamientos de diésel por la guerra


El director de Vitol advierte de una escasez "sistémica" de gasóleo en Europa por la posible interrupción del suministro ruso, que podría provocar un racionamiento de combustible




www.elconfidencial.com





*El mayor 'trader' de petróleo del mundo alerta de racionamientos de diésel 

El director de Vitol advierte de una escasez "sistémica" de gasóleo en Europa por la posible interrupción del suministro ruso, que podría provocar un racionamiento de combustible*


El director de Vitol, el *mayor comerciante independiente* de petróleo del mundo, ha advertido de una escasez "sistémica" de gasóleo en Europa derivada de la posible interrupción de los suministros rusos, que podría provocar un *racionamiento de combustible*. En España, algunas gasolineras de bajo coste ya han cerrado por falta de combustible.


En su intervención en la Cumbre Global de Materias Primas organizada por el diario londinense 'Financial Times', Russell Hardy dijo que el cambio *hacia un mayor consumo de diésel sobre la gasolina* en el continente había ayudado a crear escasez de este combustible. "Lo que más preocupa a todo el mundo es el suministro de gasóleo. Europa importa cerca de la mitad de su gasóleo de Rusia y cerca de la otra mitad de Oriente Medio", dijo el jefe de Vitol, con sede en Suiza. "Ese *déficit sistémico* de gasóleo está ahí".


Hardy añadió que las refinerías *podrían aumentar su producción *de gasóleo en respuesta a la subida de los precios a expensas de otros productos derivados del petróleo para apuntalar el suministro, pero reconoció que el racionamiento es una posibilidad. El diésel *ha batido su récord histórico *en España durante los últimos días, hasta llegar a pagarse a más de dos euros en algunas estaciones de servicio.


----------



## antorob (23 Mar 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> El mayor 'trader' de petróleo del mundo alerta de racionamientos de diésel por la guerra
> 
> 
> El director de Vitol advierte de una escasez "sistémica" de gasóleo en Europa por la posible interrupción del suministro ruso, que podría provocar un racionamiento de combustible
> ...



Gracias IvanRios.

Para completar.

Escasez de diésel.

Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (23 Mar 2022)

listen and repeat to the masters







de los creadores de la reserva federal
el 911
el cambio climático
y el covid
llega la serie de la temporada: *NO MÁS OIL PARA EL GOYIM*







NO OS TIRÉIS PEDOS.
SI SEGUÍS CON LOS PEDOS OS VAMOS A TENER QUE APLICAR EL CREDIT SCORE PARA TRACKEAR VUESTRA HUELLA DE CO2.
¡MALDITOS USELESS EATERS!


----------



## FranMen (23 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> A cuenta de esas alianzas, mi último artículo.
> 
> *Crisis de recursos combinada con crisis fiduciaria.*
> 
> ...



No queremos darnos cuenta de que el dólar y (menos aunque lo va a sufrir más ) el euro han ejercido un papel colonialista sobre los países productores de materias primas e incluso elaborados (ejemplo China) Hemos estado pagando a precio de derribo las materias primas que no tenemos y los productos elaborados que fabricábamos más caros, hasta el punto que hemos cerrado las fábricas. Los productos elaborados han llegado a tal nivel de complejidad que ya prácticamente no tenemos ningún sector puntero/competitivo.
Ahora es cuando estos otros países han dicho basta a hacer el canelo y dejar de regalar materias primas y trabajar gratis y nosotros lo único que sabemos hacer es quejarnos y decir que hay de lo mío, por qué yo lo valgo. Nos toca un baño de humildad


----------



## blahblahblah (23 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> No queremos darnos cuenta de que el dólar y (menos aunque lo va a sufrir más ) el euro han ejercido un papel colonialista sobre los países productores de materias primas e incluso elaborados (ejemplo China) Hemos estado pagando a precio de derribo las materias primas que no tenemos y los productos elaborados que fabricábamos más caros, hasta el punto que hemos cerrado las fábricas. Los productos elaborados han llegado a tal nivel de complejidad que ya prácticamente no tenemos ningún sector puntero/competitivo.
> Ahora es cuando estos otros países han dicho basta a hacer el canelo y dejar de regalar materias primas y trabajar gratis y nosotros lo único que sabemos hacer es quejarnos y decir que hay de lo mío, por qué yo lo valgo. Nos toca un baño de humildad



claro claro
nada de esto ha estado planificado por los mismos que mandan en todo el mundo








esclavitos de mierda
ahora hemos de aceptar pasar hambre
y bañarnos en humildad
y poner la tercera mejilla
y comer toda la mierda que el amo cague


----------



## antorob (23 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> No queremos darnos cuenta de que el dólar y (menos aunque lo va a sufrir más ) el euro han ejercido un papel colonialista sobre los países productores de materias primas e incluso elaborados (ejemplo China) Hemos estado pagando a precio de derribo las materias primas que no tenemos y los productos elaborados que fabricábamos más caros, hasta el punto que hemos cerrado las fábricas. Los productos elaborados han llegado a tal nivel de complejidad que ya prácticamente no tenemos ningún sector puntero/competitivo.
> Ahora es cuando estos otros países han dicho basta a hacer el canelo y dejar de regalar materias primas y trabajar gratis y nosotros lo único que sabemos hacer es quejarnos y decir que hay de lo mío, por qué yo lo valgo. Nos toca un baño de humildad



Excelente.

Ahora explícaselo a la gente y dile que toca vivir peor.

Si no te lapidan, faltará poco.

Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (23 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Excelente.
> 
> Ahora explícaselo a la gente y dile que toca vivir peor.
> 
> ...



joder con las ratas sionistas y sus cuentos de hadas

  


les dijeron que hundieran sus economías
que se empobrecieran
que no respiraran
que no se relacionaran
que no fueran a los bares
que se inyectaran veneno
que inyectaran veneno a sus hijos
que se esterelizaran
que importaran más imigrantes
y todos aplaudieron







ahora les dicen que no consuman oil
que no coman carne
que no tengan hijos
y todos, tu el primero, aplaudiendo a rabiar








puta rata sionista, qué asco das: no dirás una verdad en tu vida ni equivocándote.
ale, a seguir posteando por la gloria de satan


----------



## antorob (23 Mar 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> joder con las ratas sionistas y sus cuentos de hadas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Encantador, expulsando espumarajos por la boca.

Dile a tus amos, que han errado el tiro.

No aciertas ni una.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (23 Mar 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> claro claro
> nada de esto ha estado planificado por los mismos que mandan en todo el mundo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 995984
> ...



Nos toca jdernos porque los de abajo somos igual de cabrnes que los de arriba pero como encima somos más débiles nos comemos entre nosotros


----------



## blahblahblah (23 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Nos toca jdernos porque los de abajo somos igual de cabrnes que los de arriba pero como encima somos más débiles nos comemos entre nosotros



sí, somos más débiles, mucho más lerdos, pero nos comemos entre nosotros porque estamos enfrentados... Los de arriba hacen una función, y la gente toma partido con gusto. Y si le dejan pegar al vecino entonces ya se salen!












antorob dijo:


> No aciertas ni una.



Que sí rata. No he acertado ni una, pero hasta los subnormales que intentas embaucar en el hilo creo que saben ver quién dice la verdad
>les dijeron que hundieran sus economías
>que se empobrecieran
>que no respiraran
>que no se relacionaran
>que no fueran a los bares
>que se inyectaran veneno
>que inyectaran veneno a sus hijos
>que se esterelizaran
>que importaran más imigrantes
>y todos aplaudieron

y quién miente como el ser vil que es
>Ahora explícaselo a la gente y dile que toca vivir peor.
>Si no te lapidan, faltará poco.


----------



## antorob (23 Mar 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> sí, somos más débiles, mucho más lerdos, pero nos comemos entre nosotros porque estamos enfrentados... Los de arriba hacen una función, y la gente toma partido con gusto. Y si le dejan pegar al vecino entonces ya se salen!
> Ver archivo adjunto 996061
> 
> 
> ...




Leyendo tus desvaríos, entiendo tu nick.

Saludos.

PD. Ni una, pero es que ni una.


----------



## FranMen (23 Mar 2022)

Me equivoqué, pensé que tomarían medidas tan pronto como abril pero proponen en julio:








Las claves para dejar de usar 2,7 millones de barriles de petróleo al día


La Agencia Internacional de la Energía (IEA) propone un plan de ahorro con diez medidas urgentes que permitirían reducir un 3% la demanda mundial de crudo




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## blahblahblah (23 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Leyendo tus desvaríos, entiendo tu nick.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> PD. Ni una, pero es que ni una.









>les dijeron que hundieran sus economías
>que se empobrecieran
>que no respiraran
>que no se relacionaran
>que no fueran a los bares
>que se inyectaran veneno
>que inyectaran veneno a sus hijos
>que se esterelizaran
>que importaran más imigrantes
>y todos aplaudieron








ahora el judío de turno nos quiere hacer creer que sus amos están preocupados porque
>Ahora explícale la psyop del peak oil a la gente
>dile que toca vivir peor
>Si no te lapidan, faltará poco.

*obviamente, la puta del regimen no va a comentar nada de que el mundo imaginario del que habla nada tiene que ver con la realidad, simplemente va a seguir tirando balones fuera*







la españa que quieres


----------



## antorob (23 Mar 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 996075
> 
> 
> >les dijeron que hundieran sus economías
> ...




Mira, comprendo que cuando un hilo molesta, hay que tratar de sabotearlo.

Tú, sigue haciendo tu trabajo, que para eso te pagan.

Los demás, bastante tenemos con sobrevivir a lo que se nos viene encima.

Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (23 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Mira, comprendo que cuando un hilo molesta, hay que tratar de sabotearlo.
> 
> Tú, sigue haciendo tu trabajo, que para eso te pagan.
> 
> ...



_Mira, comprendo que cuando te mandan un hilo de propaganda, moleste que alguien no repita el eslogan del partido.
Tú, sigue haciendo tu trabajo, que para eso te pagan._









antorob y su propaganda
antorob>Ahora explícale la psyop del peak oil a la gente
antorob>dile que toca vivir peor
antorob>Si no te lapidan, faltará poco.

*VS*

España y su realidad
>les dijeron que hundieran sus economías
>que se empobrecieran
>que no respiraran
>que no se relacionaran
>que no fueran a los bares
>que se inyectaran veneno
>que inyectaran veneno a sus hijos
>que se esterelizaran
>que importaran más imigrantes
>y todos aplaudieron


----------



## antorob (23 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Me equivoqué, pensé que tomarían medidas tan pronto como abril pero proponen en julio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Casi no lo veo, con el "amigo" infiltrado.

Vendrán más medidas, esto solo es el aperitivo.


blahblahblah dijo:


> _Mira, comprendo que cuando te mandan un hilo de propaganda, moleste que alguien no repita el eslogan del partido.
> Tú, sigue haciendo tu trabajo, que para eso te pagan._
> 
> 
> ...




Tanta elocuencia, tanta brillantez, todo desperdiciado.

Necesitas inmediatamente un programa de televisión.

Es preciso desenmascarar a toda esa panda de paniaguados que circulan por los foros, manipulando a los pobres lectores, que solo quieren buenas noticias. Te pagan muy poco para el extraordinario trabajo que realizas.

Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (23 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Casi no lo veo, con el "amigo" infiltrado.
> 
> Vendrán más medidas, esto solo es el aperitivo.
> 
> ...



como todo lo bueno
lo hago gratis
y con amor
cosas que nunca conocerás


tranquilo, no te pongas nervioso porque en un foro cualquiera pueda cagar, sabes bien que en la tele sólo aparecen los de vuestra cuerda
ale, disfruta de una hora de programación mental con los mejores expertos








32: Peak Oil. Informe 01


Peak Oil, lo encontraréis también como Oil Crash, en castellano, cénit del petróleo... Si no lo habéis hecho, probad ahora a poner en vuestros buscadores estos términos... Tu pantalla, entonces, te va a lanzar, como dicen en más de un foro, a un \"duro despertar\": se avecina una gravísima...



www.rtve.es




FALLO DEL SISTEMA dicen y lo publican el 12/02/2012 




imagínate que por aquí hay gente que nos quiere vender que
antorob>Ahora explícale la psyop del peak oil a la gente
antorob>dile que toca vivir peor
antorob>Si no te lapidan, faltará poco.


cuando la realidad es muy simple y la conocemos todos
>les dijeron que hundieran sus economías
>que se empobrecieran
>que no respiraran
>que no se relacionaran
>que no fueran a los bares
>que se inyectaran veneno
>que inyectaran veneno a sus hijos
>que se esterelizaran
>que importaran más imigrantes
>y todos aplaudieron







sin duda, no hay más ciego que quien no quiere ver


----------



## antorob (23 Mar 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> como todo lo bueno
> lo hago gratis
> y con amor
> cosas que nunca conocerás
> ...



Verás, tienes un pequeño problema.

Mientras que yo no he puesto ni una referencia, ni mucho menos una fotografía de tus amigos, tú en cambio, en cada mensaje, les das publicidad, que es para lo que realmente te pagan.

Se van a dar cuenta del fallo y ...

Saludos.


----------



## SatanClaus (23 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Mira, comprendo que cuando un hilo molesta, hay que tratar de sabotearlo.
> 
> Tú, sigue haciendo tu trabajo, que para eso te pagan.
> 
> ...



Te recomiendo que lo ignores, de lo contrario estarás entrando en su juego y saboteando tu propio hilo, que es de lo poco decente que se puede leer estos últimos días por aquí.

A estas alturas ya te habrás dado cuenta de que se tata de alguien histérico y bastante desequilibrado (en la media de este foro), que necesita llamar la atención y que tiene un pánico cerval a argumentar con algo más que con memes, porque carece de voz propia. Ni como adversario es digno de consideración. Seguramente se trate de un chaval joven tratando de probarse algo a sí mismo.

Así que ya sabes: 





y el hilo se limpia que da gusto.


----------



## FranMen (23 Mar 2022)

Es la guerra… económica:








Putin anuncia que los pagos por el suministro de gas a Europa se harán en rublos


El presidente ruso señaló que en las últimas semanas varios países han tomado decisiones ilegítimas para congelar los activos de Rusia y agregó que Occidente ha desgastado toda la confianza en sus monedas.




actualidad.rt.com




Cada día más noticias


----------



## antorob (23 Mar 2022)

SatanClaus dijo:


> Te recomiendo que lo ignores, de lo contrario estarás entrando en su juego y saboteando tu propio hilo, que es de lo poco decente que se puede leer estos últimos días por aquí.
> 
> A estas alturas ya te habrás dado cuenta de que se tata de alguien histérico y bastante desequilibrado (en la media de este foro), que necesita llamar la atención y que tiene un pánico cerval a argumentar con algo más que con memes, porque carece de voz propia. Ni como adversario es digno de consideración. Seguramente se trate de un chaval joven tratando de probarse algo a sí mismo.
> 
> ...



Si, tienes razón.

Dejo de responder, pero no sé si se cansará pronto.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## antorob (23 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Es la guerra… económica:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si se confirma es una bomba atómica. En serio.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (23 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Si se confirma es una bomba atómica. En serio.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues tiene pinta de ser verdad.

Putin exigirá a países "inamistosos" que paguen el gas ruso en rublos


El presidente de Rusia, Vladímir Putin, ha dicho que el país rechazará el pago del gas ruso en divisas, incluido el dólar y euro, y que cobrará los suministros a los países “inamistosos” solamente en rublos.

“He decidido implementar lo antes posible una serie de medidas para transferir los pagos por nuestro gas natural por parte de los llamados países inamistosos en rublos”, ha señalado en una reunión con miembros del Gobierno ruso. 



Siguiente paso, prohibición de importar gas ruso, por parte de Europa.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (23 Mar 2022)

Esto va a todo gas (mas bien nada) ya salen varias noticias económicas malas al día:








El precio del gas en Europa sube a casi 1.350 dólares por 1.000 metros cúbicos







actualidad.rt.com


----------



## antorob (23 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Esto va a todo gas (mas bien nada) ya salen varias noticias económicas malas al día:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Guerra total.*


marzo 23, 2022
El anuncio del presidente Putin de que solo aceptará el pago del gas en rublos, para los países inamistosos (es decir incluyendo a toda la Unión Europea) es una declaración de guerra financiera a Occidente.

Putin Wants Hostile States to Pay Rubles for Gas, Interfax Says

Las consecuencias de esta decisión deberán evaluarse en los próximos días, a la luz de las contramedidas, que sin duda tomarán los "aliados".
No es solo que esta medida fortalece el valor del rublo frente al dólar y al euro, es que es un misil en la línea de flotación del sistema Swift, que pasa a tener una importancia secundaria en los intercambios energéticos. Después del anuncio de Arabia, diciendo que estaba estudiando cobrar el petróleo que vende a China en Yuanes, este anuncio, proclama la guerra decidida contra el sistema dólar vigente desde la finalización de los acuerdos de Bretton Woods en 1971.

*La contramedida más lógica, sería expulsar las compras de gas y petróleo ruso del sistema Swift y obligar a todos los países (incluidos China y la India) a cumplir con este requisito. 
*
Veremos.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (23 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> *Guerra total.*
> 
> 
> marzo 23, 2022
> ...



Si como todo parece indicar, estamos asistiendo a una escalada en la lucha de divisas, aconsejo desde ya, poner la mirada en los mercados del oro y la plata. Recordar que dentro de la burbuja de materias primas, estos metales preciosos siguen devaluados y la explosión final del sistema fiduciario, vendrá acompañada de la mayor burbuja de la historia (oro-plata).

Como se puede ver, Putin no solo ha invadido Ucrania, sino que ha puesto en jaque todo un sistema basado en el dólar. La inflación persistente es uno de los indicadores de que algo anda mal y ahora la lucha desatada, obligará a los inversores a buscar refugio donde históricamente lo han encontrado. No será de un día para otro, por el fuerte control que se ejerce sobre la cotización del oro, pero el movimiento ha comenzado.

La sensación de que Putin no va a ceder y el "protectorado" de China, inducen a pensar en la creación de dos bloques y la desaparición de la moneda de reserva mundial en al menos , uno de ellos. 

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (23 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> *Guerra total.*
> 
> 
> marzo 23, 2022
> ...



Biden contraataca suministrando misiles a Arabia para defenderse de los yemeníes (y seguir recibiendo petróleo en dólares):








Joe Biden fortaleció el suministro de misiles Patriot de Arabia Saudita, asegura Funcionario estadounidense


Un alto funcionario de la administración confirmó el domingo por la noche que los interceptores fueron enviados a Arabia Saudita




www.debate.com.mx


----------



## antorob (23 Mar 2022)

Los inventarios de petróleo y derivados en USA, siguen desplomándose.

Esta semana otros 11 millones menos, incluyendo más de 4 millones de barriles de la Reserva Estratégica.

Desde el año pasado, 221 millones menos.

Vamos bien. 










Saludos.


----------



## Tio_Serio (23 Mar 2022)

No quiero mentar a la bicha, pero respecto a considerar el peak oil como parte de la narrativa del sistema para manipular a la masa, creo que hay que decir que choca con lo que hemos visto en nuestra sociedad.

Mientras se ha podido crecer, consumir cada vez más y aumentar el tamaño de la tarta, ha sido el eje de las políticas en todo el mundo.

Si ese crecimiento fuese sostenible, por qué iban desde las altas esferas a querer detenerlo, cuando en su posición privilegiada es a quien más beneficia.

Ahora bien, tocamos el tema de la energía y vemos cómo funcionan yacimientos, descubrimientos y explotación de petróleo, la teoría de Hubbert, los países que están declinando desde hace años y la geopolítica de la energía que ha llevado a guerras por recursos, y se hacen evidentes dos cosas: el sistema quiere crecer y ha hecho todo lo posible en esa línea, pero ha llegado al techo.

Con todo este contexto, cabe preguntarse por qué de repente sería deseable un decrecimiento voluntario.

No decrecen porque quieran sino porque es inevitable.


----------



## meanboy (23 Mar 2022)

Muchos pensamos que la pandemia y sus limitaciones eran un modo de frenar la demanda para que no se disparara el precio del barril. pero he de confesar que ahora que no hay restricciones de nada, tengo algunas dudas y que el picoil sea algo a muy largo plazo.


----------



## antorob (23 Mar 2022)

Aquí llega un nuevo y gigantesco parche.

EU Considers $100 Billion Energy Relief Package For Companies | OilPrice.com


Europa se enfrenta a una crisis energética sin precedentes que requiere una acción política extraordinaria, como un posible fondo de ayuda de 100 000 millones de euros para las empresas más afectadas por el aumento de los precios de la energía. 

Bloomberg cita al diario MF que dijo que la Unión Europea el miércoles está considerando una emisión masiva de bonos de 100 mil millones de euros para un nuevo programa de ayuda que proporcionaría fondos de ayuda a las empresas más afectadas por el aumento de los precios del gas y la electricidad, mientras aumentan las críticas sobre la inflación descontrolada de las materias primas. y la incapacidad del bloque para controlar los precios. 

MF no citó fuentes, aunque dijo que la emisión podría aprobarse dentro de los próximos 15 días. 

---------------

Más impresora. No saben hacer otra cosa. Y eso no va a generar más gas o petróleo.

Saludos.


----------



## tixel (23 Mar 2022)

El peak oil es el covid de los enterados


----------



## antorob (23 Mar 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Muchos pensamos que la pandemia y sus limitaciones eran un modo de frenar la demanda para que no se disparara el precio del barril. pero he de confesar que ahora que no hay restricciones de nada, tengo algunas dudas y que el picoil sea algo a muy largo plazo.



Es curioso que pienses eso, ahora que es evidente la escasez de diésel. Precisamente en cuanto se han levantado las restricciones, el consumo ha subido y la oferta al no poder seguir la demanda, ha causado un incremento de precios hasta los 100$ (el resto es cosa de la invasión de Ucrania).

Lo más llamativo es que la producción de petróleo ha estado soportada por el incremento del shale oil en los últimos años, con precios del petróleo en torno a los 50$ y ahora que están por encima de 100$, son incapaces de aumentar la producción a máximos.

Mención aparte la Opep, que hace unas cuotas para cada país y casi ninguno es capazde cumplirlas.

Saludos.


----------



## Wifimio (23 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Aquí llega un nuevo y gigantesco parche.
> 
> EU Considers $100 Billion Energy Relief Package For Companies | OilPrice.com
> 
> ...




Seguramente la cifra total serán los 120.000 minoyes, que ahí se incluirán los 20.000 de las chochocharlas .


----------



## antorob (23 Mar 2022)

tixel dijo:


> El peak oil es el covid de los enterados



Si con la abundancia de petróleo que algunos pretendéis existe, *estamos en precios del petróleo en máximos históricos en euros*, no quiero pensar donde estaríamos cuando llegue el momento del peak oil real.

Saludos.

PD

2008 precio petróleo 150$ cambio euro dólar 1,6. precio euros 94 euros.

2022 precio petróleo 121$ cambio euro dólar 1,1. precio euros 110 euros.


----------



## blahblahblah (23 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Verás, tienes un pequeño problema.
> 
> Mientras que yo no he puesto ni una referencia, ni mucho menos una fotografía de tus amigos, tú en cambio, en cada mensaje, les das publicidad, que es para lo que realmente te pagan.
> 
> ...










¿Tan nervioso te pone que se señalen actorzuelos de mierda que sostienen la pantomina que nos quieres vender?


¿Pero por qué? Si dicen lo mismo que nos cuentas tú.







el pobre shill que sólo le queda proyectar en otros sus vicios
el mismo pobre shill del sistema nos vende el miedo que vende el sistema
antorob>Ahora explícale la psyop del peak oil a la gente
antorob>dile que toca vivir peor
antorob>Si no te lapidan, faltará poco.


cuando la realidad es muy simple y la conocemos todos
y es que todo pasa acorde el plan prestablecido
recordemos cómo fue la psyop del covid
>les dijeron que hundieran sus economías
>que se empobrecieran
>que no respiraran
>que no se relacionaran
>que no fueran a los bares
>que se inyectaran veneno
>que inyectaran veneno a sus hijos
>que se esterelizaran
>que importaran más imigrantes
>y todos aplaudieron


ambas funciones dictadas por el guión de los mismos de siempre







pero bueno sus esclavitos de mierda, a seguir lamiendo












antorob dijo:


> La sensación de que Putin no va a ceder y el "protectorado" de China, inducen a pensar en la creación de dos bloques y la desaparición de la moneda de reserva mundial en al menos , uno de ellos.



La sensación de que hay bandos es sensacional.







Y del teatro de la geopolítica







Que ni vuestros amos se toman en serio.

Nunca está de más fomentarla.

...

Al igual que la escasez artificial y el fin de los _combustibles fósiles_

 





antorob dijo:


> Es curioso que pienses eso, ahora que es evidente la escasez de diésel. Precisamente en cuanto se han levantado las restricciones, el consumo ha subido y la oferta al no poder seguir la demanda, ha causado un incremento de precios hasta los 100$ (el resto es cosa de la invasión de Ucrania).
> 
> Lo más llamativo es que la producción de petróleo ha estado soportada por el incremento del shale oil en los últimos años, con precios del petróleo en torno a los 50$ y ahora que están por encima de 100$, son incapaces de aumentar la producción a máximos.
> 
> ...



con la economia tan dirigida y antes de la pandemia todo ok
después escasez artificial, que es una de los puntos de la agenda 2030


----------



## FranMen (23 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Los inventarios de petróleo y derivados en USA, siguen desplomándose.
> 
> Esta semana otros 11 millones menos, incluyendo más de 4 millones de barriles de la Reserva Estratégica.
> 
> ...



Para ponerlo en perspectiva, si me equivoco me corriges:
Las reservas actuales de USA darían para:
-el consumo mundial de unos 11 días 
-el consumo de USA de algo más de dos meses
-el consumo de España de tres años
-si sigue descendiendo a ese ritmo, las reservas se acabarían en dos años
——-
Me estoy acordando cuando Zapatero bajo la velocidad máxima a 110 con la excusa de que se evitaban accidentes, la cantidad de pegatinas que se hicieron para cubrir las señales (alguien se forró con ello), luego se filtró que fue por el agotamiento de las reservas estratégicas. Ya se están proponiendo medidas similares. 
Veo que la máxima capacidad de reservas de España son 150 millones de barriles (unos 5 meses). No se como estarán en este momento


----------



## antorob (23 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Para ponerlo en perspectiva, si me equivoco me corriges:
> Las reservas actuales de USA darían para:
> -el consumo mundial de unos 11 días
> -el consumo de USA de algo más de dos meses
> ...




Todo correcto, pero sin contar las reservas estratégicas.

Las reservas en España están entre los 120 y los 90 días de consumo actual. En 2021 han caído con rapidez.

En toneladas.


----------



## tixel (23 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Si con la abundancia de petróleo que algunos pretendéis existe, *estamos en precios del petróleo en máximos históricos en euros*, no quiero pensar donde estaríamos cuando llegue el momento del peak oil real.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



Que tendrán que ver los precios con la escasez en un mercado tan absolutamente intervenido y manipulado. Precisamente el peak oil forma parte de esa manipulación y que jamás se ha dado con ningún otro recurso en este planeta y algunos se explotan desde hace 6000 años, no desde hace un siglo.


----------



## antorob (23 Mar 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Que tendrán que ver los precios con la escasez en un mercado tan absolutamente intervenido y manipulado. Precisamente el peak oil forma parte de esa manipulación y que jamás se ha dado con ningún otro recurso en este planeta y algunos se explotan desde hace 6000 años, no desde hace un siglo.



¿Alguna idea de donde está esa abundancia de petróleo que nos esconden?.

Saludos.


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (24 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Aquí llega un nuevo y gigantesco parche.
> 
> EU Considers $100 Billion Energy Relief Package For Companies | OilPrice.com
> 
> ...



Un neumático que van arreglando a medida que se pincha, hasta que llega un momento en que no tiene solución


----------



## sebboh (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## meanboy (24 Mar 2022)

Juan Huerta De Soto explicando como se ha llegado al actual déficit de 2/3 millones de barriles diarios.


----------



## IvanRios (24 Mar 2022)

*Domingos sin coche, bajar la velocidad en 10 km/h y conducir por turnos, las medida de la Agencia de la Energía para ahorrar petróleo.*


Domingos sin coche, bajar la velocidad en 10 km/h y conducir por turnos, las medida estrella de la Agencia de la Energía para ahorrar petróleo

La Agencia Internacional de Energía (IEA, por sus siglas en inglés) vaticina que, de seguir las cosas por su curso actual (especialmente la invasión de Ucrania) nos enfrentamos a un "colapso petrolero". Para evitar que esto suceda, sus expertos proponen un decálogo de medidas entre las que figuran los domingos sin coche, bajar la velocidad y conducir por turnos.

Expertos de la AIE aseguran que la guerra de Ucrania y las sanciones contra Rusia han generado un choque petrolero que podría degenerar en un "colapso por falta de oferta".

Para evitar llegar a este punto, la agencia lanza una propuesta con 10 medidas con las que calculan se podrían ahorrar hasta 2,7 millones de barriles de petróleo en cuatro meses, la cantidad necesaria para romper la dependencia del petróleo ruso.

*Actuar sobre la demanda*

Mientras los transportistas y otros sectores piden medidas inmediatas para abaratar el precio de los carburantes, desde la Agencia Internacional de Energía abogan por "actuar sobre la demanda" e "impulsar un cambio en el comportamiento de los conductores".

Los expertos energéticos piensan que la solución no está tanto en eliminar los impuestos que encarecen los carburantes (en este enlace calculamos cuánto pagaríamos por la gasolina si se eliminasen las tasas fiscales) sino en reducir el uso del petróleo en el transporte.


Domingos sin coche, bajar la velocidad... las propuestas de la Agencia Internacional de Energía

Desde la IEA explican que reducir el uso del petróleo en el transporte tendrá un impacto en los precios (a menor demanda, menos precio). Es por ello que animan a gobiernos nacionales y locales a poner en marcha su propuesta de medidas para evitar el colapso petrolero.

1. Menos velocidad. Consideran que lo que "potencialmente podría tener más efecto sería reducir en 10 km/h el límite de velocidad en las autopistas". Y recuerdan que esto es algo que se hizo en Estados Unidos y en varios países europeos durante la crisis del petróleo de 1973 y que se practica actualmente, sobre todo por razones medioambientales, de congestión o de seguridad vial. "Si se generalizara para los vehículos y los camiones, permitiría ahorrar cerca de medio millón de barriles diarios", aseguran.
2. Más teletrabajo. La otra medida con mayor impacto potencial sería recurrir más al trabajo desde el hogar, que evitaría millones de desplazamientos diarios: tres días a la semana equivaldría a otro medio millón de barriles.
3. Declarar los domingos días sin vehículos en las ciudades, lo que a su vez favorece que mucha gente se decida a caminar o a ir en bicicleta para los desplazamientos el resto de la semana, también ofrecería un margen de ahorro muy significativo (380.000 barriles).
4. Abaratar el uso del transporte público en paralelo a la incentivación de esas mismas prácticas de caminar y circular en bicicleta, que por añadidura tienen beneficios para la salud (330.000 barriles)
5. Instaurar un sistema de tráfico alterno
6. Prohibir los viajes en avión para aquellos trayectos en los que hay otra alternativa.
7. Impulsar mucho más al vehículo compartido (ahora de media la tasa de ocupación es de solo 1,5 personas por vehículo)
8. Conducción de forma más eficiente en términos energéticos sin, por ejemplo, forzar tanto el aire acondicionado.

Además de esto, la agencia energética propone reforzar la adopción de vehículos eléctricos y promover la conducción eficiente en camiones de carga y transporte de mercancías.

 Domingos sin coche, bajar la velocidad en 10 km/h y conducir por turnos, las medida estrella de la Agencia de la Energía para ahorrar petróleo


----------



## blahblahblah (24 Mar 2022)

aquí tenemos el soplapollas sionista de @antorob vendiéndonos la nueva psyop


una psyop tan ridícula que hasta a algunos políticos se le atraganta, y hablamos de judíos top puestos a dedo del Dragón para que conduzcan Italia en la "transición ecológica"   









Un ministro italiano califica de «estafa colosal sin justificación» el precio de la gasolina y los carburantes


El titular de Transición Ecológica, con gran peso en el gobierno Draghi, considera que «no hay razón técnica para el aumento de precios»



www.abc.es













el *green deal *es el siguiente
nosotros decimos que no vais a consumir más
y vosotros aplaudís por la gloria del green deal


----------



## quinci (24 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> La gran mayoría de la gente ignora que es el peak oil. Como mucho han oído eso de que queda petróleo para cuarenta años y no necesitan más. Siguen su vida sin darle más importancia.
> 
> Una pequeña parte si saben lo que es el peak oil, pero no se lo creen. Bien porque sea abiótico o porque siempre existen reservas suficientes o porque si no, ya las descubrirán, no le dan tampoco mucha importancia. Además existe el intangible de "algo encontrarán" que les deja dormir a pierna suelta.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo en todo.

Si le explicas la situación a un niño de 10 años (en palabras que pueda entender) te va a dar la solución más obvia: si la tarta no alcanza, lo que sobran son niños invitados al cumpleaños.
Solución temporal, desde luego, pero creo que cualquiera que lea este hilo y se libere de prejuicios, puede ver que está sobre la mesa. Todo lo que está ocurriendo no son más que síntomas de lo que se viene.
Para los que aún no la hayan visto:









El colapso (Miniserie de TV) (2019)


Género: Serie de TV | Sinopsis: Miniserie de TV (2019). 8 episodios. 20 minutos cada uno, filmados todos ellos en plano secuencia. Un suceso -del que desconocemos las causas y el origen- ha provocado el colapso de la sociedad -la ...




m.filmaffinity.com


----------



## meanboy (24 Mar 2022)

tixel dijo:


> El peak oil es el covid de los enterados



Y el covid/vacuna la solución?


----------



## blahblahblah (24 Mar 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Y el covid/vacuna la solución?



La solución es no tener nada y comer grillos, 






La 2: "Una hamburguesa de moscas tiene ocho veces más proteinas que una de vacuno"


Están poniendo un documental sobre grandes rios. Las imágenes muestran el Lago Victoria, en dónde tras la temporada de lluvias, aparecen cientos de millones de pequeñas moscas: Los nativos de la orilla del lago las atrapan con cacerolas, las machacan, las fríen y se las comen. La voz en off nos...




www.burbuja.info





qué grande el amo
qué bueno el amo
cosas de la escasez








¿ escasez en el paraíso ? 








_lo han dicho los expertos, así que ya sabés _*come insectos*





el nivel de subnormalidad que hay que llegar para sacar adelante las psyops...







España matrícula de honor 







Matriculón!










pd: y por si te lo preguntas...
sí, no comer insectos es racista


----------



## antorob (24 Mar 2022)

Un gráfico histórico de los últimos sesenta años, donde podemos ver en azul, lo periodos de sobre-producción de petróleo, frente a los periodos de déficit en rojo.

El periodo dorado hasta 1980, donde los precios del petróleo estuvieron regalados. Tuvo que llegar la crisis de 1973-74, con los recortes y el embargo árabe, para que subieran los precios. En 1980, comienza el déficit después de dar comienzo la guerra Irán-Irak, que duró hasta 1988, pero como entonces había capacidad de reserva, apenas se notó.

Desde el año 2000 y sobre todo desde 2004, donde se alcanzó el pico convencional de petróleo, se aprecia que los años en rojo, comienzan a abundar, aunque las pérdidas anuales no son muy grandes.

En 2008-2012, existen problemas, suplidos con la llegada del shale oil.

Por último en la actualidad, vemos los mayores déficit, con 2,34 millones en el último cuarto de 2021, antes de las sanciones a Rusia. A este ritmo, en un año más, los inventarios estarán totalmente hundidos. Lo normal es que los altos precios del petróleo contribuyan a destruir con fuerza la demanda. Pero esa es la parte buena.

La parte mala es que en próximos años, la oferta seguirá disminuyendo, aunque lentamente al principio, para acelerarse desde 2030,









El balance en los últimos cuatro trimestres. Se puede ver como trimestre a trimestre se ha ido incrementado el déficit. Recordemos que esto es el año 2021, antes de las sanciones a Rusia. Ahora no existen datos fiables todavía.









Saludos.


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (24 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Un gráfico histórico de los últimos sesenta años, donde podemos ver en azul, lo periodos de sobre-producción de petróleo, frente a los periodos de déficit en rojo.
> 
> El periodo dorado hasta 1980, donde los precios del petróleo estuvieron regalados. Tuvo que llegar la crisis de 1973-74, con los recortes y el embargo árabe, para que subieran los precios. En 1980, comienza el déficit después de dar comienzo la guerra Irán-Irak, que duró hasta 1988, pero como entonces había capacidad de reserva, apenas se notó.
> 
> ...



El trabajo publicado por científicos del MIT en el Club de Roma en marzo de 1972 situó el declive del modelo económico y social a partir del 2020









El informe que predijo hace 50 años el colapso de la sociedad actual


El trabajo publicado por científicos del MIT en el Club de Roma en marzo de 1972 situó el declive del modelo económico y social a partir del 2020



www.lavozdegalicia.es


----------



## antorob (24 Mar 2022)

Isabel de Baviera dijo:


> El trabajo publicado por científicos del MIT en el Club de Roma en marzo de 1972 situó el declive del modelo económico y social a partir del 2020
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uno de esos trabajos míticos.

Los límites del crecimiento. Denostado hasta aburrir, poco a poco su escenario central ha sido el más certero. Increíble en una previsión a 50 años. 


A Prayer for Nonbelievers | Ecosophia 

Tenía diez años cuando se imprimió por primera vez _The Limits to Growth_ . Tengo un vago recuerdo de haber visto uno o dos artículos de periódico al respecto, pero tenía otras cosas en mente en 1972: mis padres se divorciaron ese año y una infancia que ya era difícil empeoró rápidamente, y pasaron varios años antes de que encontrara hora de leerlo. Su descripción de un futuro de límites duros tuvo un sentido inmediato para mí. De alguna manera, nunca logré absorber la convicción estadounidense generalizada de que siempre habrá más mientras te quejes por ello en voz alta, por lo que el libro se convirtió en uno de los volúmenes que moldearon mi sentido juvenil de hacia dónde se dirigía el futuro.
En la década de 1970 se podía hablar de esas cosas. La biblioteca pública de Burien, Washington, donde obtenía la mayor parte de mi material de lectura, estaba bien equipada con libros sobre energía y medio ambiente. Si no podía encontrar lo que buscaba allí, podía tomar el autobús de la Ruta 130 hasta la sucursal del centro de la Biblioteca Pública de Seattle, aún no reemplazada por el monumento a la incompetencia arquitectónica que ahora se encuentra en su sitio, y llevar a casa un doble brazo de volúmenes sobre temas similares. Para entonces, también, había leído lo suficiente como para seguir en detalle la lógica de _Los límites del crecimiento_ .
No fue, como insistieron los medios corporativos, una profecía de fatalidad. Ese es uno de los detalles que fue barrido bajo la alfombra por la corriente principal en la década de 1970 y todavía hoy es barrido bajo la alfombra por los críticos del proyecto. El punto de _Los límites del crecimiento_ era que nosotros, como especie y como comunidad de naciones, teníamos una opción. Podríamos frenar el crecimiento económico nosotros mismos y abrazar la promesa de un futuro de estado estable en relativo equilibrio con la biosfera global, o podríamos ignorar los límites del crecimiento hasta que chocamos contra ellos y caigamos en un largo y desigual declive que termina en una nueva era oscura.
Esa fue la elección. Es tremendamente impopular en estos días sugerir que podríamos haber elegido la primera opción, pero eso es solo hablar de uvas amargas: no tomamos esa decisión mientras pudimos, por lo que es emocionalmente más fácil para mucha gente insistir en que nunca fue una opción en absoluto. Sigo convencido de que pudo haber sucedido. Tuvimos una ventana de oportunidad; entre el fracaso total de nuestra élite gerencial en la guerra de Vietnam, el trauma del embargo petrolero de 1973 y las revelaciones de corrupción gubernamental y abuso de poder que siguieron a Watergate, suficientes personas en los Estados Unidos se habían despertado conmocionadas, y podríamos haber hizo los cambios necesarios mientras había tiempo para que tuvieran importancia. El Bicentenario de Estados Unidos en 1976 nos acercó a esa elección, más cerca, creo,
Pero no hicimos esa elección, y aquí estamos.
Creo que la mayoría de la gente ha notado que desde los cierres de Covid, la escasez de productos se ha convertido en una parte rutinaria de la vida cotidiana aquí en los Estados Unidos. No son déficits drásticos, y los productos que escasean o están ausentes de los estantes varían de un lugar a otro e incluso de una tienda a otra, pero a menos que compre en tiendas de alta gama que atienden a las clases privilegiadas, tiene un probabilidad bastante alta de encontrar huecos en los estantes cada vez que vaya de compras. En la medida en que los medios de comunicación hablan de esto, culpan a los problemas de transporte y transporte por un lado, y a la escasez de mano de obra por el otro. Esos, sin duda, están involucrados. Dado que la mayoría de las industrias dependen de los pedidos justo a tiempo, para empezar, los cierres de Covid arrojaron una llave inglesa a los sistemas de inventario que solo funcionan en condiciones estables.
Los cierres también jugaron un papel importante en la escasez de mano de obra, de manera irónica. Una consecuencia que los políticos que ordenaron los cierres aparentemente no anticiparon es que la soledad y el aislamiento dan a las personas la oportunidad de pensar con claridad sobre sus vidas. (Es por eso que los monjes y monjas viven en condiciones de cierre permanente). Aquí en los Estados Unidos, al menos, una consecuencia importante es que un gran número de personas se dieron cuenta de que sus vidas apestan, sus trabajos apestan y la escasa paga y los beneficios (si los hay) ofrecidos por sus empleadores no valen las condiciones miserables, las políticas humillantes y los abusos grotescos de poder que se espera que muchos de ellos toleren a cambio del privilegio de tener un trabajo.
El resultado se llama la Gran Resignación. Una encuesta reciente encontró que el 55% de los estadounidenses empleados están buscando activamente otro trabajo. Un buen número de personas (no he podido encontrar números concretos) lo están encontrando debajo de la mesa. La economía sumergida es una gran realidad en los Estados Unidos de hoy, donde una serie de trucos de búsqueda de rentas por parte de gobiernos, bancos, empresas inmobiliarias y otros parásitos financieros hacen imposible que muchas empresas perfectamente legales obtengan ganancias si siguen las normas. Una consecuencia es que las empresas que tienen que operar en la superficie se ven fuertemente presionadas por la escasez de personal.
Sin embargo, estoy lejos de estar convencido de que los cuellos de botella del transporte y la escasez de mano de obra son responsables por sí mismos de la escasez esporádica cada vez más común que deja vacíos los estantes de las tiendas en los Estados Unidos. Una de las razones por las que dudo de esto, a su vez, es un gráfico famoso de _Los límites del crecimiento_ , que se muestra a continuación. Hasta este punto, como los estudios han demostrado en repetidas ocasiones, ha sido más preciso como modelo de la economía global que el optimista saludo de sus críticos o los modelos apocalípticos blandidos por los creyentes en el colapso repentino. Mírelo bien y observe que lo primero que sucede para romper el patrón de negocios como de costumbre es una caída relativamente pronunciada en la producción industrial.




Un gráfico familiar.
Me gustaría sugerir que la disminución en la producción predicha en este gráfico es una parte esencial de lo que está impulsando la cascada de escasez al contado en la actualidad. Dada la naturaleza de la economía global de hoy, gimiendo como está bajo las cargas de la centralización disfuncional y el exceso de complejidad, una ráfaga de déficits y retrasos aparentemente no relacionados es exactamente cómo se mostraría primero una contracción en la producción industrial, como productores marginales de componentes y materias primas. los materiales no aportan sus cuotas al sector manufacturero.
Si esto es correcto, habremos llegado al punto en el que la disminución de la disponibilidad de recursos y el aumento de la carga total de contaminación sobre el medio ambiente y la economía han comenzado a lanzar llaves inglesas a la producción industrial. Si ese es el caso, y el modelo de _Límites al Crecimiento_ sigue siendo correcto, el torrente de bienes de consumo que ha definido gran parte de la vida en las naciones industrializadas del mundo llegará a su fin en nuestro tiempo, y seguirá una cascada de otros cambios. Sucesivamente.
Para dar sentido a esos cambios, echemos un vistazo más de cerca al gráfico y la lógica subyacente. Todos los grandes descubrimientos científicos se basan en inmensas simplificaciones. Cuando Isaac Newton se dio cuenta de que la misma fuerza que hace que una manzana caiga del árbol mantiene a la Luna cayendo para siempre alrededor de la curva de la Tierra, borró una gran cantidad de factores complicados para llegar al principio que importaba. Los creadores del modelo World3 que generaron el gráfico anterior hicieron lo mismo de una manera más pequeña pero aún importante. Para evitar las interminables disputas sobre qué recursos podrían sustituir a otros recursos, agruparon todos los recursos como un solo factor y rastrearon la disponibilidad de ese factor a lo largo del tiempo.
Hicieron lo mismo con cada una de las otras variables, agrupándolas en categorías amplias: alimentos, contaminación, población y producción industrial. Luego, utilizando datos históricos como base, trabajaron las relaciones entre estas categorías y las sometieron a muchas corridas diferentes, cada vez jugando con las variables o las relaciones entre ellas. Sus críticos hicieron todo lo posible para evitar hablar de esto, porque no importaba lo que los autores de _The Limits to Growth_lo hicieron, obtuvieron los mismos resultados, incluso con recursos infinitos, por ejemplo, la población, los alimentos y la producción industrial finalmente cayeron en declive cuando la curva de contaminación se volvió vertical. La corrida estándar, que es la que se muestra aquí, incorporó sus mejores estimaciones, y las curvas reales la han seguido más de cerca que cualquier otra.
Una de las ventajas de agrupar las variables es que la miopía de las teorías de un solo factor es mucho más fácil de evitar. En el apogeo del movimiento del pico del petróleo, aquellos de nosotros que prestábamos atención al panorama general teníamos que recordar constantemente a los demás que el petróleo no era el único recurso que se utilizaba a tasas insostenibles. En estos días, de hecho, es difícil encontrar un recurso que _no_siendo usado en exceso de esta manera. ¿Sabías, por citar solo un ejemplo, que el mundo se está quedando sin arena? El condominio en Florida que colapsó repentinamente hace un tiempo fue una de las primeras víctimas; La corrupción en el comercio de la construcción de Florida es legendaria, por lo que muchos contratistas han estado usando arena de playa barata en lugar de la arena de construcción adecuada para hacer concreto. Eso produce un hormigón débil y quebradizo, con resultados que todos vimos en los titulares.
Por lo tanto, no tenemos que quedarnos sin un recurso por completo para que la escasez de ese recurso afecte la producción industrial. Si un recurso se agota y los precios suben, eso impone un tipo de carga. Si se queda corto y los productores lo reemplazan por algo deficiente, eso impone otro tipo de carga. Hay muchas otras opciones y todas cargan costos en la economía. Esos costos pueden imponerse a otra persona durante un tiempo (la historia económica del último medio siglo se compone en gran parte de intentos cada vez más frenéticos de rebajar los costos a cualquiera que esté a su alcance), pero finalmente se elevan hasta el punto de que Causar suficiente interferencia en la producción de bienes y servicios que sufre la producción industrial.
La misma regla se aplica a la contaminación. Independientemente de cómo se contamine el medio ambiente, alguien paga la factura. Si arroja desechos tóxicos al río, las personas que viven río abajo tienen costos médicos más altos y eso es una carga para la economía. Si instala plantas de tratamiento de agua para evitar que dañe a las personas aguas abajo, esto no es barato y eso perjudica la economía. Si modificas tu planta para que ya no la vuelvas a tirar al río, tienes que pagar para que se vaya a otro lado, y eso agobia la economía. Si el costo de la mitigación de la contaminación es demasiado alto, su planta cierra y eso es una carga para la economía. Independientemente de cómo se haga girar, la economía se ve afectada y, finalmente, el costo total de lidiar con la contaminación aumenta hasta el punto de que la producción industrial sufre.
Como muestra el gráfico anterior, la producción industrial no es lo único que cae en declive cuando esto sucede. Los alimentos alcanzan su punto máximo casi al mismo tiempo que lo hace la producción industrial, por razones similares, aunque a partir de entonces desciende más lentamente. La mayoría de mis lectores habrán notado que el precio de muchos productos alimenticios ha aumentado considerablemente durante el último año y, una vez más, la escasez esporádica de algunos alimentos se ha vuelto común. Algunos países del mundo no en desarrollo han comenzado a enfrentar una escasez significativa de alimentos de tipo más general. Insistir en que estos son el resultado de la actual ronda de sequías y, por lo tanto, no cuentan, pierde el sentido: la "contaminación" como categoría incluye, entre muchas otras cosas, el vertido de gases de efecto invernadero a la atmósfera y su impacto en la economía incluye los costos de la sequía y otros resultados del cambio climático.
Si esto es lo que está sucediendo, ¿qué podemos esperar? En primer lugar, muchos bienes y servicios estarán menos disponibles en los próximos años. El precio de algunos bienes y servicios aumentará drásticamente a medida que los consumidores compitan por una oferta disminuida; algunos estarán disponibles en algunos momentos y lugares y no en otros; algunos, especialmente aquellos que no tienen ningún valor real en primer lugar, simplemente dejarán de fabricarse por completo. Para 2100, si el modelo World3 sigue siendo preciso, la producción industrial será aproximadamente lo que era en 1900. Sin embargo, la población seguirá siendo aproximadamente el doble de lo que era en 1900, por lo que la pobreza grave será muy común.
Mientras tanto, los precios de los alimentos subirán a medida que haya menos disponibilidad de alimentos. Algo de eso se puede compensar reduciendo el desperdicio de alimentos (una cantidad fantástica de alimentos perfectamente comestibles simplemente se tira a la basura en las naciones industrializadas hoy en día), pero no todos. La población alcanzará su punto máximo y comenzará una disminución lenta poco después del pico de producción industrial y de alimentos, por lo que la hambruna total tenderá a limitarse a los países y clases empobrecidas, excepto durante los períodos de malas cosechas provocadas por el cambio climático, pero los costos de los alimentos aumentarán para compensar una proporción mucho mayor de los presupuestos familiares en los años y décadas venideros. Aprender cómo hacer que los alimentos saludables y baratos se estiren lo más posible será una habilidad esencial para la mayoría de las personas a medida que avancemos.
La población mundial ya está llegando a la cima y el pico está casi a la vista. Incluso si no ocurre ninguna alteración importante —una guerra importante, una pandemia con un número de muertos notablemente mayor que el del ejemplo actual, o lo que sea—, muchas personas vivas hoy verán que la población de la Tierra comienza a reducirse. Algunos verán un pico de contaminación, aunque eso es un poco más en el futuro. Para 2050, si la ejecución estándar de World3 resulta ser correcta, la disponibilidad de recursos habrá tocado fondo en niveles cercanos a los sostenibles, las otras cuatro variables se habrán reducido con fuerza, la producción industrial en particular estará en una fracción modesta de la actual. niveles, y estaremos viviendo en un mundo diferente.
Ahora, por supuesto, lo primero que les viene a la mente a muchas personas cuando se discute cualquier escenario de este tipo es la negación rotunda, y espero ver mucho de eso. Lo segundo es la quejumbrosa insistencia en que debe haber alguna forma de no tener que atravesar el futuro así esbozado. Había una manera de hacer eso, pero el tiempo pasado, “era”, es esencial aquí. Si la gente hubiera escuchado y tomado medidas hace cincuenta años cuando se dio la advertencia por primera vez, habríamos tenido mucho tiempo para hacer una transición sin problemas a una economía de estado estable sostenible, cuando nuestras demandas de recursos eran mucho más bajas de lo que son ahora. y la capacidad del planeta para gestionar la contaminación no estaba tan sobrecargada.
No hicimos eso, y ahora es demasiado tarde. Realmente es tan simple como eso.
Eso no significa que todo lo que podamos hacer sea sentarnos en nuestras manos, gimiendo lastimeramente y esperando la muerte. Todavía se puede hacer mucho para amortiguar el descenso y asegurarse de que se ahorre tanto como sea posible. (Si quiere conocer los detalles, he escrito media docena de libros sobre eso, y estoy lejos de ser el único escritor que lo ha hecho). Conozco personas que están haciendo muchas de esas cosas, pero están trabajando por su cuenta o con la ayuda de algunos amigos y aliados. Por el momento, la mayoría de las personas todavía están atrapadas en los delirios emparejados de que el universo satisfará sus antojos sin importar cuán extravagantemente absurdos puedan ser, y evitará que tengan que enfrentar las consecuencias de sus acciones, sin importar cuán insensibles y desorientados sean esos. Hasta ahora, al menos, no he visto nada que me haga pensar que muchos de ellos salgan de ese trance contraproducente.
Dicho esto, hay algunas similitudes inquietantes con 1972 en este momento. Estados Unidos acaba de sufrir una humillante derrota después de una larga, despistada y abrumadoramente corrupta campaña de contrainsurgencia asiática; el precio del petróleo ha subido irregularmente hacia el borde del territorio de la crisis; Los problemas de corrupción política y abuso de poder están en la mente de muchos estadounidenses en este momento; y en unos años, en 2026, celebraremos el 250 aniversario de la independencia estadounidense. El mismo desafío que no pudimos enfrentar hace cincuenta años nos enfrenta una vez más en términos aún más inflexibles. Tal vez sea posible, incluso tan tarde en el juego, que suficientes personas reconozcan la situación en la que nos encontramos y hagan los esfuerzos y sacrificios necesarios para hacer algo constructivo al respecto.
Admito que me parece poco probable. Aún así, cuando miro por la ventana el paisaje desolado y maltrecho de una civilización en declive, lo que me viene a la mente la mayoría de las veces en estos días es una canción que era popular en la época en que _The Limits to Growth_ se imprimió originalmente. Para mí, siempre ha resumido el espíritu del movimiento hacia la sostenibilidad que subió y bajó en esos años. Algunos de mis lectores, sin duda, lo encontrarán ingenuo y sentimental, pero eso se decía con bastante frecuencia de todos los movimientos alternativos de esa época. Tal vez necesitemos dejar de lado las comodidades del cinismo de moda y encontrar el coraje para afirmar esas cosas nuevamente. Quizás una oración por los no creyentes, para citar una línea de la canción, es lo que necesitamos ahora. Solo tendremos que ver.


Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (24 Mar 2022)

Los seres humanos somos una plaga y como tal no pararemos hasta agotar hasta el último recurso disponible, después nos pararemos a pensar y de lo que quede de planeta y civilización surgirá una nueva


----------



## antorob (24 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Los seres humanos somos una plaga y como tal no pararemos hasta agotar hasta el último recurso disponible, después nos pararemos a pensar y de lo que quede de planeta y civilización surgirá una nueva



Eres demasiado optimista.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (24 Mar 2022)

Acabo de leer tu entrada en el blog, estamos en un proceso de adaptación por eso esos vaivenes, las empresas quieren seguir funcionando, los ciudadanos consumiendo pero se topan con la triste realidad, por el camino van cayendo unos y otros, los que se levantan siguen con el mismo chip. Así seguiremos unos años hasta que se estabilice un mundo más pequeño.
Por el camino irán surgiendo soluciones que atenúen muy parcialmente el palo pero no queda otra que adaptarse.
Eso sería la evolución lógica, pero como vivimos en un mundo de salvajes me temo que va a ser por las malas, la guerra no ha hecho mas que empezar y Putin no tiene pinta de parar hasta que obtenga sus objetivos, hará lo que tenga que hacer y créanme no se parará ante nada recurriendo a todo lo que tiene, pero es que desde el otro lado tampoco quiere el diálogo, le están animando en la escalada.
No se si se me ha entendido bien en mi post anterior, imaginemos una plaga de langostas, nadie las para, acaban con bosques y cultivos, cuando lo han hecho y no tienen nada que comer mueren a millones, algunas sobreviven y, con lo que queda de vegetación vuelven a crecer, en este caso, si no queda vegetación que agostar, quedará otra civilización menor (hasta que haya algún descubrimiento que permita aprovechar los recursos disponibles ¿100-200 años?


----------



## pocholito (24 Mar 2022)

A ver el mundo antes del petroleo existia es acostumbrarse a el lo que pasa es que somos el doble en España en 1950 habia 26000000 de españoles y en 1950 habia petroleo pero la España de entonces no.

Habra que volver al campo y cultivar abonos naturales, estiercol y demas pesticidas eliminados, para los hongos leche con bicarbonato, para las plagas jabon potasico, ajo cebolla laurel.


----------



## pocholito (24 Mar 2022)

La vida en la ciudad sera insufrible sin petroleo porque del campo puedes sacar muchas cosas, se volvera al vidrio para las botellas y se conservaran mas, las cajas de plastico eliminadas por madera como antiguamente y en vez de alquitran se pondran adoquines eso si la civilizacion sobrevivira pero seremos menos.

Menos viajes, menos turismo se volvera a un tiempo que la gente no veia la playa en siglos


----------



## antorob (24 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Acabo de leer tu entrada en el blog, estamos en un proceso de adaptación por eso esos vaivenes, las empresas quieren seguir funcionando, los ciudadanos consumiendo pero se topan con la triste realidad, por el camino van cayendo unos y otros, los que se levantan siguen con el mismo chip. Así seguiremos unos años hasta que se estabilice un mundo más pequeño.
> Por el camino irán surgiendo soluciones que atenúen muy parcialmente el palo pero no queda otra que adaptarse.
> Eso sería la evolución lógica, pero como vivimos en un mundo de salvajes me temo que va a ser por las malas, la guerra no ha hecho mas que empezar y Putin no tiene pinta de parar hasta que obtenga sus objetivos, hará lo que tenga que hacer y créanme no se parará ante nada recurriendo a todo lo que tiene, pero es que desde el otro lado tampoco quiere el diálogo, le están animando en la escalada.
> No se si se me ha entendido bien en mi post anterior, imaginemos una plaga de langostas, nadie las para, acaban con bosques y cultivos, cuando lo han hecho y no tienen nada que comer mueren a millones, algunas sobreviven y, con lo que queda de vegetación vuelven a crecer, en este caso, si no queda vegetación que agostar, quedará otra civilización menor (hasta que haya algún descubrimiento que permita aprovechar los recursos disponibles ¿100-200 años?



En mi cita, me refería en tono de broma, al exceso de optimismo, porque creo que ni siquiera nos pararemos a pensar.

En lo demás , estoy de acuerdo y sin bromas, claro.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (24 Mar 2022)

La gente no se da cuenta quiere vivir como hasta ahora:








Las peñas huertanas, preocupadas por la falta de materiales de cara a las Fiestas de Primavera


El presidente de los huertanos achaca a la huelga del transporte la falta de suministros para "ultimar" carrozas y elementos de la fiesta




www.laopiniondemurcia.es




Pacoanecdota, el martes fui a comprar butano a la gasolinera, no tenían, llamé al reponedor, tampoco. Eché la bombona al maletero y de viaje fui parando en las gasolineras, ninguna tenía, por la autovía me encuentro una camioneta cargada con botellas llenas, la sigo, entra a un pueblo, se para, me paro, empieza a aparecer gente con bombonas vacías, le pregunto al repartidor, me dice que va a otro destino, se va y nos deja con un palmo de narices, sigo a mi destino y paro en la delegación de gas, resulta que ahí ha llegado otra camioneta me paro y consigo mi bombona, mucha gente comprando, me dicen que en 10 minutos se habrá vendido todo.
Este ejemplo que pongo magnificado por la huelga se va s volver normal, hoy un producto, mañana otro, al siguiente muchos más. Habrá que comprar lo que haya al precio que nos pidan.
Recordad que el butano está subvencionado, si no fuera así su precio se doblaría
Postdata, con dificultad y comprando en múltiples tiendas he conseguido repuestos de todas clases para mis bicicletas. En unos meses será aún más difícil encontrar con que arreglarlas


----------



## pocholito (24 Mar 2022)

Las energias renovables supliran a una parte de los combustibles fosiles yo mismo he puesto placas solares pero sera un porcentaje pequeño las renovables tambien dependen de los fosiles y de los minerales que no tienen todos los paises.

El coche electrico es el ejemplo nos dicen que compremos coches electricos error es mucho mas caro que el de combustion, tiene mucha menos autonomia, y dependen de la luz que precisamente esta referenciado al gas.

Para mi tendrian que invertir mas en las baterias en investigacion para que estas duren mas y se pueda almacenar energia.


----------



## pocholito (24 Mar 2022)

Y la fusion de hidrogeno es otro camelo que llevan investigando y aun nada.


----------



## pocholito (24 Mar 2022)

Por eso esa inversion en las nuevas tecnologias y digitalizacion de la economia para que muchas tareas se hagan online y no se viaje y se consuma petroleo, el metaverso es otra forma gafas de realidad virtual.


----------



## FranMen (24 Mar 2022)

Otro pasito contra el dólar (no se como estará de avanzado):


https://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/424952-rusia-iran-conexion-financiera-analogo-swift


----------



## antorob (24 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> La gente no se da cuenta quiere vivir como hasta ahora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tenemos que pensar que estamos en Occidente, aunque sea España.

Existen muchos países como SriLanka, Líbano, Yemen, Siria, Haití, Sudán, Venezuela, Nigeria, etc. , que ya no pueden hacer eso que has hecho tú.

Y son precursores de los Turquía, Argentina, Egipto, Etiopía, Indonesia, muy grandes, que en cualquier momento entrarán en la misma situación que los primeros.

Tras ellos o incluso al mismo tiempo, Europa es la siguiente en la lista de espera.

Y no, no somos ni remotamente conscientes que la espera no llegará a una década. Quizás solo unos años, (quizás al año que viene, en el peor de los casos) después de ir empeorando progresivamente como le ha ocurrido durante años a Turquía o Argentina. 

Saludos.


----------



## pocholito (24 Mar 2022)

Hace varios años vi que Billy Gates invertia en tierras habia comprado un monton de tierras este ya sabia lo que se venia el auge de las materias primas el trigo maiz todo va a subir lo basico es comer tu puedes dejar de viajar, de comprar moviles de ir al bar pero comer tienes que comer obligatoriamente.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (24 Mar 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> La solución es no tener nada y comer grillos,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tienes razon

España pide a Bruselas usar el 10% de sus tierras de cultivo para plantar el cereal perdido por la guerra en Ucrania (elespanol.com) 

Conflicto de Ucrania: España puede volver a ser el granero de Europa y esto es lo que necesita (elconfidencial.com) 


La escasez es arficial.


----------



## FranMen (24 Mar 2022)

La solución al problema, siempre la misma: Democrats Propose Inflationary Bill To Offset Inflation | ZeroHedge
En Alemania 300 € de regalo a los contribuyentes 

En España 500 minolles a los camioneros, si les parece poco pues 1000.

No saben hacer otra cosa


----------



## ueee3 (24 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Una de las grandes crisis que viviremos este año.
> 
> Agradezco de nuevo a Kiral, sus aportaciones.
> 
> ...



¿Pero lo del maíz y el trigo blando por qué sería? ¿Hecho a propósito, desde los gobiernos?


----------



## sebboh (24 Mar 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Tienes razon
> 
> España pide a Bruselas usar el 10% de sus tierras de cultivo para plantar el cereal perdido por la guerra en Ucrania (elespanol.com)
> 
> ...



el ministro debería mirar cuando se cosecha y esas cosas que creo que no debe tener mucha idea y se debe pensar que en 1-2 semanas está solucionado. Tambien hay que tener en cuenta que ahora mismo el agua esta un poco regular (las lluvias de estas semanas han salvado la cosecha a bastantes)


----------



## pocholito (24 Mar 2022)

Es volver a antes de entrar en la ue que habia trigo y maiz a rebosar.


----------



## FranMen (24 Mar 2022)

Se atreverá USA a sancionar y embargar a China como ha hecho con Rusia?




__





Nickel Halted Limit Up Again As Chinese Tycoon Begins Covering Giant Short, Sparking Fears Of Another Mega Squeeze | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com









__





China Quietly Buying Russian Oil As Kazakhstan Says CPC Terminal Halt To Last; Nigeria Reveals 95% Of Oil In Key Pipeline Drained By Thieves | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





Si no lo hacen van a acaparar todos los recursos, tienen más divisas que materias primas disponibles


----------



## Plvs Vltra (24 Mar 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> el ministro debería mirar cuando se cosecha y esas cosas que creo que no debe tener mucha idea y se debe pensar que en 1-2 semanas está solucionado. Tambien hay que tener en cuenta que ahora mismo el agua esta un poco regular (las lluvias de estas semanas han salvado la cosecha a bastantes)



Todo esta bajo monopolios y oligopolios.

La teoria HOAX del Peak Oil tiene que base que el mercado y el estado son buenos regulando los recursos.

Este hilo ni deberia existir, es una excusa mas para exterminar personas.


----------



## antorob (24 Mar 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Todo esta bajo monopolios y oligopolios.
> 
> La teoria HOAX del Peak Oil tiene que base que el mercado y el estado son buenos regulando los recursos.
> 
> Este hilo ni deberia existir, es una excusa mas para exterminar personas.



La información siempre es positiva, lo que es negativo es el mal uso que se hace de ella.

Tu último comentario sobra, lo mires por donde lo mires.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (24 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Pero lo del maíz y el trigo blando por qué sería? ¿Hecho a propósito, desde los gobiernos?



La subida de precios y escasez de los fertilizantes era una importante piedra en el camino. La invasión de Ucrania y lo que afecta a todo lo demás , ha sido la guinda. Nadie quiero creer que lo haga a propósito, simplemente ya estábamos muy justos.

Saludos.


----------



## ueee3 (24 Mar 2022)

IvanRios dijo:


> Si se le dice la verdad a la masa (que no hay recursos energéticos, alimenticios y de todo tipo en relación al estilo de vida occidental y a la población mundial en general), el borrego puede darse cuenta de lo que realmente pasa; y lo que pasa es que en toda esta ecuación el que sobra es el mismo borrego y su estilo de vida y que a por él van. Sin embargo, si se le dice que debemos dejar de usar petróleo por la contaminación, que tenemos que reducir nuestro consumo no porque no haya suficientes recursos sino para proteger al planeta, para cuidar de las especies, por el agujero de ozono y ahora por el cambio climático...el borrego no pilla que lo que realmente se le está diciendo es que sobra y que debe desaparecer.



Hombre, y que si la población reduce su consumo, a lo mejor ya no "debe" desaparecer.


----------



## sivigliano (24 Mar 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Las energias renovables supliran a una parte de los combustibles fosiles yo mismo he puesto placas solares pero sera un porcentaje pequeño las renovables tambien dependen de los fosiles y de los minerales que no tienen todos los paises.
> 
> El coche electrico es el ejemplo nos dicen que compremos coches electricos error es mucho mas caro que el de combustion, tiene mucha menos autonomia, y dependen de la luz que precisamente esta referenciado al gas.
> 
> Para mi tendrian que invertir mas en las baterias en investigacion para que estas duren mas y se pueda almacenar energia.



Se usará coche eléctrico para cercanías y muchos decidiremos ni tener coche siquiera. Y para hacer turismo pues en tren y coche de alquiler en destino. Al final nos adaptaríamos. Habría más comercio de proximidad también.


----------



## meanboy (24 Mar 2022)

Van a imprimir masas ingentes de dinero para la transición energetica y digital provocando una inflación nunca vista ni con la peseta.


----------



## Bien boa (24 Mar 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> A ver el mundo antes del petroleo existia es acostumbrarse a el lo que pasa es que somos el doble en España en 1950 habia 26000000 de españoles y en 1950 habia petroleo pero la España de entonces no.
> 
> Habra que volver al campo y cultivar abonos naturales, estiercol y demas pesticidas eliminados, para los hongos leche con bicarbonato, para las plagas jabon potasico, ajo cebolla laurel.



Nos hemos acostumbrado a los pesticidas y a los fertilizantes; no usarlos compromete la rentabilidad de muchas fincas , sobre todo las grandes extensiones. No olvides la dependencia del gasóleo de los tractores . Y yo soy defensor y practicante de la agricultura ecológica, pero no se por donde va a salir esto.


----------



## Bien boa (24 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> La gente no se da cuenta quiere vivir como hasta ahora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo hoy he comprado herramientas bastante bien de precio en Leroy Merlin de Sevilla; parecía una gran oferta de varias marcas, expuestas en la calle principal ; he comprado un compresor de aire, una amoladora, todo tipo de llaves , equipo de soldadura, etc. No me han parecido caras en comparación con otras cosas. Por si las moscas me he surtido de todo lo que me faltaba.


----------



## FranMen (24 Mar 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Yo hoy he comprado herramientas bastante bien de precio en Leroy Merlin de Sevilla; parecía una gran oferta de varias marcas, expuestas en la calle principal ; he comprado un compresor de aire, una amoladora, todo tipo de llaves , equipo de soldadura, etc. No me han parecido caras en comparación con otras cosas. Por si las moscas me he surtido de todo lo que me faltaba.



Hay productos a los que todavía no ha llegado la ola inflacionista. No todo va al mismo tiempo, incluso mismos productos según la cadena que los vende han subido o no
———
Latiguillos, llaves de paso, grifos, tornillería, pegamento, cinta americana, cuerda…


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (24 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Hombre, y que si la población reduce su consumo, a lo mejor ya no "debe" desaparecer.



Te dejo esto por aquí para que eches un vistazo








Biden advierte de que la escasez de alimentos "va a ser real"


El presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden, dijo este jueves que la escasez de alimentos "va a ser real" y que este es uno de los temas de los que ha hablado hoy con sus interlocutores en Bruselas.




www.efe.com


----------



## pocholito (24 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Se usará coche eléctrico para cercanías y muchos decidiremos ni tener coche siquiera. Y para hacer turismo pues en tren y coche de alquiler en destino. Al final nos adaptaríamos. Habría más comercio de proximidad también.




Cierto el comercio de proximidad volvera a crecer.


----------



## cnk57 (24 Mar 2022)

“Sólo cuando el último árbol esté muerto, el último río envenenado, y el último pez atrapado, te darás cuenta que no puedes comer dinero.”


----------



## Luiski (25 Mar 2022)

Un comentario o pensamiento en alto acerca de la subvención de los carburantes para los transportistas:

Estamos detrayendo dinero de la población vía impuestos para bajar el precio del combustible a los trabajadores del transporte, por lo que el resultado es el mismo, es un trampantojo. Es decir te quitamos dinero para que puedas comprar más barato todo aquello que compras.

Finalmente las gallinas que entran por las que salen.

PEROOOO... todo esto favorece el consumo, aunque todo quede igual, la sensación es que los precios no suben, y favorece el consumo como hasta ahora. En una fase en la que los recursos escasean y lo que deberíamos es reducir el consumo. Por lo tanto lo único que hace es acelerar el colapso.

Esta medida tiene un recorrido muy corto.

Lo que se debería hacer es ayudar a los transportistas a que trasladen de forma rápida los cambios en los gastos del transporte a los contratos, o que los contratos dependan diariamente del precio del combustible.

Vamos, que estamos haciendo el canelo... no esperaba otra cosa...


----------



## alopecio (25 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Se usará coche eléctrico para cercanías y muchos decidiremos ni tener coche siquiera. Y para hacer turismo pues en tren y coche de alquiler en destino. Al final nos adaptaríamos. Habría más comercio de proximidad también.



Presuponiendo, por supuesto, que pueda mantener su poder adquisitivo.


----------



## ueee3 (25 Mar 2022)

Luiski dijo:


> Un comentario o pensamiento en alto acerca de la subvención de los carburantes para los transportistas:
> 
> Estamos detrayendo dinero de la población vía impuestos para bajar el precio del combustible a los trabajadores del transporte, por lo que el resultado es el mismo, es un trampantojo. Es decir te quitamos dinero para que puedas comprar más barato todo aquello que compras.
> 
> ...



Obvio, pero políticamente vende más eso, que o bien pasar de los transportistas o bien provocar que todo suba de precio por la decisión política. Así será un "no lo podíamos saber" frente a las masas ineptas.


----------



## FranMen (25 Mar 2022)

Otro paso hacia la guerra mundial:




__





Biden Weighs Another SPR Release (After Last One Backfired Spectacularly) | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




Incendio en refinería de Arabia por misiles yemeníes y Biden contraatacando con liberación de reservas


----------



## grg1972 (25 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Tenemos que pensar que estamos en Occidente, aunque sea España.
> 
> Existen muchos países como SriLanka, Líbano, Yemen, Siria, Haití, Sudán, Venezuela, Nigeria, etc. , que ya no pueden hacer eso que has hecho tú.
> 
> ...




¿ Eres peakoilero o seguidor del Templo del Pueblo?


----------



## FranMen (25 Mar 2022)

Detalles de la inflación:
Un cassete para la bici en febrero me costó 90€, hace 3 días 110, entro hoy y piden 146€ (sin stock, reservar)  edito, me mantienen el precio pero me llegará en mayo
Paquete 500 folios, al inicio de pandemia 2,5, el 15 de marzo 2,99, esta semana 3,45 (ponía oferta)


----------



## FranMen (25 Mar 2022)

Que cachondo Macron, ante la escasez alimentaria que se viene en África y países musulmanes propone un fondo en euros de la CE, sería mayor que el milagro de los panes y los peces: la transmutación del euro en maíz y trigo. Por otra parte propone a China que deje de acaparar cereales, que sea solidaria.
También propone resembrar la CE, lo que no dice es lo que costaría y si se le compensaría a los agricultores o si se expropiaría pagando a pérdidas Argentina style.
Sánchez se ha quedado con las ganas de decir que salimos más fuertes pero sí que sale muy satisfecho y con las expectativas cubiertas


----------



## antorob (26 Mar 2022)

*Nos venden humo..., lo pagamos a precio de oro..., y encima tenemos que estar muy, muy contentos.*




marzo 26, 2022
La política ha llegado a un grado de endiosamiento que ya no son conscientes de las mentiras que ellos mismos (los políticos) se hacen a si mismos.
Europa tiene un gravísimo problema energético (bueno, de todo tipo, pero nos centraremos en este). Consumimos una barbaridad de gas y petróleo y apenas lo producimos. El resultado es que tenemos que importar la mayoría de esos productos.


Rusia nos vende gran parte del gas y petróleo que necesitamos importar, por lo que la dependencia (en ausencia evidente de otras fuentes, actualmente) es absoluta. Tras la invasión de Ucrania hemos decidido presionar a Rusia, aplicando unas durísimas sanciones, con el objetivo de ahogar financieramente a Rusia y aislarla social y políticamente, para que ceda en sus pretensiones de anexión.
Para procurar evitar la dependencia rusa en el futuro inmediato, la Unión Europea ha pergeñado un amplio plan, donde además de reducir el consumo por medidas de eficiencia, patrocinadas por la AIE, ha considerado tan importante la compra de gas a EE.UU, que ha llegado a un acuerdo, detallado a continuación en este artículo de Cinco Días.
En este análisis, al menos se tiene en cuenta que cubre el acuerdo y que no, con lo que podemos hacer algunas apreciaciones.
Qué implica (y qué no) el acuerdo de gas entre Europa y EE UU 
*Qué implica (y qué no) el acuerdo de gas entre Europa y EE UU*
*El acuerdo ayudará a llenar los almacenes para el próximo invierno, pero no llega a compensar las importaciones de Rusia ni bajará los precios de forma significativa*

N. RODRIGO

Joe Biden y Ursula von der Leyen han pactado, en representación de EE UU y la UE, un acuerdo para aumentar el suministro de gas estadounidense a la UE, una medida que se enmarca en la reducción de la dependencia de gas ruso. La medida ayudará a reducir los riesgos de suministro, pero quedan detalles relevantes por pulir, tanto en el plano económico como operativo. 
¿Qué han pactado los dos bloques?
Estados Unidos se ha comprometido a aumentar en 15.000 millones de metros cúbicos anuales el suministro de gas estadounidense a la Unión Europea. La Unión Europea, por su parte, se compromete a asegurar una demanda mínima de 50.000 millones de metros cúbicos de gas licuado de aquí a 2030. Así, los productores estadounidenses embarcarán el gas en barcos metaneros que descargarán en la UE, que tendrá menos dependencia del gas procedente de Rusia.
¿Es suficiente para compensar un cierre de los gasoductos rusos?
No, ni de lejos. Las compras de gas a Rusia son de 150.000 millones de metros cúbicos al año, por lo que el pacto solo compensará por un 10% del total. El acuerdo sí permitirá no tener que importar gas por vía marina de Rusia, que dentro de sus exportaciones a la UE envía entre 14.000 y 18.000 millones de metros cúbicos al año por vía marina.
¿Tiene Europa un objetivo de reducción de dependencia de Rusia?
Sí, lo aprobó en la cumbre de Versalles hace dos semanas: entre los compromisos está reducir en dos tercios la demanda de gas ruso para 2022, pasando de 150.000 a 50.000 millones de metros cúbicos. La mitad de este recorte corresponde a nuevos suministradores (la UE citó expresamente a EE UU, Qatar o Noruega entre ellos). Es decir, Europa debe asegurarse 50.000 millones de gas licuado adicional para este año. Además, se prevén otros 10.000 millones de importaciones adicionales por gasoducto (del Norte de África, principalmente), 14.000 por ahorro energético en las viviendas y 20.000 por nueva capacidad eólica.
Pero, ¿ha dejado Rusia de enviar gas a Europa?
No, pero en los meses anteriores a la invasión Gazprom, la gasista estatal rusa, redujo al mínimo las entregas y los almacenamientos estratégicos (son de su propiedad) en Alemania y Centroeuropa. Por eso el precio del gas y de la luz marcó récords mucho antes de la invasión. La situación se revirtió entre diciembre y enero gracias precisamente a la llegada de decenas de barcos metaneros a Europa. Las importaciones de gas licuado marcaron un récord de 10.000 millones en enero, de los que 4.400 millones de metros cúbicos vinieron de EE UU. En 2021 el país exportó a la UE 22.000 millones de metros cúbicos.
¿Quién venderá el gas, y a qué precio?
El acuerdo anunciado carece de detalles, y deja mucho trabajo pendiente, porque quien produce y envía gas natural son empresas privadas. Se ha creado un grupo de trabajo con representantes de las dos administraciones para contactar con los suministradores y transportistas. En paralelo, para la próxima semana se ha convocado una reunión entre productores y empresas energéticas alemanas. Alemania es el país más dependiente del gas ruso. Respeto al precio, el comunicado indica que la fórmula de precios debería reflejar los fundamentales de mercado a largo plazo e incluir el precio del Gas Natural Henry Hub", referencia en Estados Unidos, "y otros factores de estabilización".
¿Cómo llegará a Europa?
El transporte de gas por vía marina es notablemente más caro y complicado que por gasoducto. Hay que transportar el gas desde la zona de producción a un puerto en el que debe estar instalada una terminal de licuefacción, que convierte el gas en líquido (a 160 grados bajo cero) para permitir su transporte. Después hay que cargarlo en un barco especializado que lo lleve a destino, donde precisa a su vez de una planta para elevar la temperatura y convertir el líquido en gas (proceso de regasificación).
¿Estas necesidades técnicas condicionan el acuerdo?
Sí, porque suponen una limitación al suministro. De hecho, Goldman Sachs alerta en un informe publicado hoy de que las plantas de licuefacción de EE UU ya operan a plena capacidad, por lo que no se trata de aumentar producción sino de sustituir exportaciones (las que no estén condicionadas por contratos de largo plazo). Estos mismos analistas indican que para que el acuerdo sea más eficaz debería incluir contratos de suministro a largo plazo y la construcción de plantas de licuefacción en EE UU. Igualmente, la capacidad de regasificación en Europa es limitada y no es homogénea. Alemania no tiene plantas de regasificación y, si bien España acapara un tercio de la capacidad de regasificación de Europa, no hay infraestructura para reenviar el gas por tubería hasta Centroeuropa.
¿Hay avances para superar estas limitaciones?
Alemania va a acelerar la construcción de tres plantas de regasificación, pero no estarán listas al menos hasta el invierno de 2023. En paralelo, tanto Berlín como Roma estarían, según algunos medios especializados, intentando contratar plantas de regasificación móviles. Estados Unidos se compromete a facilitar la autorización de nuevas terminales de gas licuado para conseguir el objetivo de la seguridad energética.
¿Habrá un cierre del grifo de gas ruso, y riesgo de cortes de suministro?
Es posible, pero entra dentro de las innumerables incógnitas de la situación actual: varias capitales occidentales amenazan con vetar el gas ruso para que Moscú no reciba divisas, pero Alemania y Hungría se niegan por miedo a falta de suministro. Y Rusia sigue enviando gas (y cobrando) pero a la vez ha amenazado con exigir el pago en rublos, algo que desde la UE se consideraría una ruptura de contrato. En todo caso, la UE tiene la mirada puesta ya en el próximo invierno. Para ello la Comisión ha propuesto una regulación del almacenamiento de gas que tenga fuerza de ley: el 1 de octubre de cada año los almacenes estratégicos deberán estar llenos al 90%, además de investigar (con la posibilidad de retirar la licencia) de los operadores que no cumplan los requisitos de almacenamiento en verano.
¿Cómo impactará en los precios?
Dado que no habrá nueva producción y que Europa va a acelerar la demanda para sustituir el gas ruso y llenar los almacenes, no se espera que los precios bajen, ni siquiera en verano. La contratación de gas licuado se efectúa en competencia con compradores asiáticos. Goldman Sachs prevé precios del gas de 90 euros el megawatio hora para el tercer trimestre de 2022. Los mercados de futuros hoy dan precios en el entorno de los 100 euros para esas fechas. 
----------------------------------------------
Después de leerlo atentamente, me pregunto qué resuelve este acuerdo.
¿Asegura fuertes ganancias a las empresas estadounidenses?.
Si.
¿Suple la totalidad del gas ruso a corto plazo?.
No. ni de lejos.
¿Suple la totalidad de gas ruso a largo plazo?.
No, ni de lejos.
¿Suple parte del gas ruso a corto plazo?.
Nada en absoluto.
¿Qué beneficios obtenemos los europeos del acuerdo?.
Ninguno. ni a corto ni a medio plazo.
Entonces, ¿para qué se firma el acuerdo?.
Para parecer que se hace algo.

EE.UU., como dice el artículo, tiene las plantas de tratamiento del gas, al límite, con lo que de momento y al menos durante unos años, no puede exportar más gas. Si, de alguna forma, para cumplir estos acuerdos de mínimos , necesita exportar gas a Europa, lo hará rompiendo contratos de suministro a otros lugares. 
Alemania, principal necesitado de la importación de gas, no tiene plantas de regasificación, con lo que no puede recibir en sus puertos ese GNL. Pero es que además, si lo recibe España, tampoco puede enviarlo a Alemania por ausencia de gasoductos, con lo que hasta que no se construyan o una cosa o la otra, el suministro estadounidense , no servirá para nada.
Eso si, lo pagaremos a precio de oro , por cuanto el GNL es mucho más caro que el gas procedente de Rusia a través de gasoductos ya construidos y que no necesitan de costosos tratamientos.
*O sea, no tendremos el gas cuando lo necesitamos, necesitamos invertir en infraestructuras de gas, algo que ya teníamos, y lo pagaremos a precio de oro, cuando sea que llegue. Y tenemos que aplaudir con las orejas, por la brillante solución que han encontrado. *
Nuestros políticos están muy mal pagados. Tenemos que postular una firma masiva para que se suban el sueldo, porque nos resuelven todos los problemas, con su durísimo trabajo. No hay derecho a que pierdan tantas horas de sueño, para resolver estos problemas tan graves. No somos justos con su plena dedicación. A las ocho, todos a aplaudir.

Saludos. 

PD. A todo esto, no recuerdo muy bien si el gas (combustible fósil), era bueno o era malo para el calentamiento global, según la Unión Europea.


----------



## blahblahblah (26 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> *Nos venden humo..., lo pagamos a precio de oro..., y encima tenemos que estar muy, muy contentos.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me sabe mal que tus amos cada día te digan una cosa diferente
pero ahí estás
a pie de cañon
dándolo todo
como la putita que eres


tan escaso son los combustibles fosiles que la mayoría del gas se quema en vez de almacenarlo 
gas = invisible = industria = green
oil = negro = populacho = malo


ale, a respirar más veneno, que no hay energía
pero el ejercito no para con sus bombarderos de muerte











grg1972 dijo:


> ¿ Eres peakoilero o seguidor del Templo del Pueblo?



Tiene una gran corazón y más grande nariz. Aquí está, alertándonos a todos que el oil se acaba. Suerte que nos avisan, sino no nos enteraríamos


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Mar 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> ale, a respirar más veneno, que no hay energía
> pero el ejercito no para con sus bombarderos de muerte
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000392



Otro subnormal de los "chemtrails".


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (26 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> *Nos venden humo..., lo pagamos a precio de oro..., y encima tenemos que estar muy, muy contentos.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mí todo esto me huele a chamusquina...yo también pienso que estaremos aplaudiendo en breve.

Uno de los graves problemas es que contamina el agua potable subterránea y *provoca grandes emisiones de CO2 y metano*, lo que empeora el calentamiento global y el cambio climático.









La energía del gas natural también produce contaminación


La energía del gas natural también produce contaminación, no es inocuo. ¿Qué alternativas hay y qué efectos produce en el medio ambiente?




www.renovablesverdes.com


----------



## antorob (26 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> *Nos venden humo..., lo pagamos a precio de oro..., y encima tenemos que estar muy, muy contentos.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mientras USA se compromete a exportar grandes cantidades de gas, veamos como esta su producción e inventarios.

La producción sigue creciendo con alegría.







El consumo de gas, se mantiene.

Por lo tanto, si la producción aumenta y el consumo se mantiene, los inventarios deberían estar llenos.








Lo que ocurre es lo contrario.

Los inventarios están demasiado bajos y eso que el invierno no ha sido muy frio.

La razón es la masiva exportación de GNL.

Ahora, lo primero es volver a llenar sus inventarios y luego, seguir exportando a Europa con lo que sobre.

Es pronto para opinar, pero les falta crear la infraestructura de puertos y gasoductos, incrementar la producción de forma notable y esperar que también se cree la infraestructura en Europa. No menos de dos o tres años.

¿Qué hacemos mientras tanto?.

Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (26 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> ¿Qué hacemos mientras tanto?.



Aplaudir la escasez.
Y repetir tu mantra: Somos tantos. Gastamos tanto. No queda nada.


Pobre amo bueno que tiene tantas cabezas de ganado que alimentar.


----------



## quinci (26 Mar 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Se usará coche eléctrico para cercanías y muchos decidiremos ni tener coche siquiera. Y para hacer turismo pues en tren y coche de alquiler en destino. Al final nos adaptaríamos. Habría más comercio de proximidad también.



Creo que el poder ir de turismo o no va a ser el menor de nuestros problemas.
Sin ánimo de ofender, cuando hablo con "urbanitas" siempre me sorprende la falta de conocimiento acerca de lo que supone (tanto a nivel energético como logistico) el poner una docena de huevos en el lineal de un supermercado (por decir algo) a menos de 2 euros.
¿Donde se crían esas gallinas? ¿Qué comen? ¿Qué equipos mantienen esa granja en marcha? Desde la dosificación se alimentos, agua, ventilación, recogida y clasificación de los huevos, envasado, transporte...
¿Y los cerdos? ¿Y las vacas? 
Nuestro país no es una Arcadia en la que arrojas unos granos de maíz al suelo y al día siguiente te paseas recogiendo las mazorcas...nuestros suelos son, en general, pobres, nuestra climatología adversa y nuestro régimen de lluvias, muy variable.


----------



## quinci (26 Mar 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Aplaudir la escasez.
> Y repetir tu mantra: Somos tantos. Gastamos tanto. No queda nada.
> 
> 
> Pobre amo bueno que tiene tantas cabezas de ganado que alimentar.



Eres un cansino.
No aportas nada.
Vas de listo.
Y ofende leerte.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (26 Mar 2022)

Pues mira, lo primero es que la cochefilia se tiene que terminar ya ya ya. No es normal que hasta el último gitano de la última aldea tenga un aparato de 1 tonelada porque le sale de los cojones.

Después, simplemente hace falta estabilidad y fortaleza mental, así como un espíritu sano, para hacer frente a las consecuencias de la escasez.


----------



## meanboy (26 Mar 2022)

Hay demasiado ruido para saber si la energia esta cara por escasez o por presiones colaterales artificialmente creadas para provocar altos precios. 









Ataque en depósito de crudo en Arabia Saudita dispara el petróleo de nuevo a $120 Por Investing.com


Ataque en depósito de crudo en Arabia Saudita dispara el petróleo de nuevo a $120




es.investing.com


----------



## antorob (26 Mar 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Hay demasiado ruido para saber si la energia esta cara por escasez o por presiones colaterales artificialmente creadas para provocar altos precios.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, hay mucha actividad externa a los fundamentos de la oferta y demanda, lo que distorsiona los precios actuales.

Pero tampoco podemos olvidar la clara tendencia, antes de que comenzaran los movimientos de tropas y las sanciones o ataques posteriores.

En Octubre de 2020 , el brent estaba a 37$ y en Febrero de 2022, había alcanzado los 95$, en una clara tendencia alcista.







Al mismo tiempo, los inventarios mundiales de petróleo se han desplomado, tras los fuertes incrementos de los meses de la pandemia.







Saludos.


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (26 Mar 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Hay demasiado ruido para saber si la energia esta cara por escasez o por presiones colaterales artificialmente creadas para provocar altos precios.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Repercusiones de los ataques en el sector petrolero*

El Ministerio de Energía saudita condenó los "ataques de sabotaje" y aseguró que estos "tenían como objetivo desestabilizar la seguridad y la estabilidad de los suministros de energía en el mundo y, por lo tanto, impactar negativamente en la economía global, especialmente en estas circunstancias extremadamente sensibles que el mundo está presenciando", dijo, en referencia al conflicto en Ucrania. 

El Gobierno saudita advirtió que "no será responsable de ninguna escasez del suministro de petróleo en los mercados mundiales", causada por alguna de estas acciones de los hutíes, y pidió a la comunidad internacional "tomar medidas.









Arabia Saudita vive nueva serie de ataques reivindicados por rebeldes hutíes


Por segunda vez en un plazo de seis días, Arabia Saudita es blanco de ataques de los rebeldes hutíes. Esta vez, apuntaron contra instalaciones de la empresa petrolera Aramco en la ciudad de Yeda, don…




www.france24.com


----------



## FranMen (26 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> *Nos venden humo..., lo pagamos a precio de oro..., y encima tenemos que estar muy, muy contentos.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o como el vino de Asunción ni blanco ni negro ni tiene color


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Mar 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> No quiero mentar a la bicha, pero respecto a considerar el peak oil como parte de la narrativa del sistema para manipular a la masa, creo que hay que decir que choca con lo que hemos visto en nuestra sociedad.
> 
> Mientras se ha podido crecer, consumir cada vez más y aumentar el tamaño de la tarta, ha sido el eje de las políticas en todo el mundo.
> 
> ...



Más bien la duda es, sabiendo que los recursos son finitos, especialmente el petróleo, y eso se sabe desde hace década, quizás más de 100 años, han forzado una y otra vez una economía basada centralmente en ese recurso y no han diseñado las ciudades de una manera más inteligente y autosostenible desde el principio, todos los procesos de autonomía energética, alimentaria y hasta financiera los han abortado a sangre y fuego y no se ha hecho nada para descentralizar la producción y distribución de energía en la medida que es posible desde hace décadas.

Lo mismo ha ocurrido con la salud y otras áreas. Y ahora de repente llega el peak oil que ya saben hace más de 100 años que iba a ocurrir y nos pilla con los pantalones bajados, incluso a los picoleros qu deberían ya haberse asociado y tener comunidades autónomas preparadas fuera de las ratoneras urbanas.

A mí me parece que algo no están teniendo en cuenta los picoleros.

Hemos presenciado con la plandemia que llevan décadas preparando, desde la implatancion de una falsa teoría de la infección, el acondicionamiento hacia las vacunas en varias generaciones, la fundación de la OMS, la declaración de pandemias periodicamente desde hace décadas, etc lo fácil que es cortar el grifo a la plebe.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Mar 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Más bien la duda es, sabiendo que los recursos son finitos, especialmente el petróleo, y eso se sabe desde hace década, quizás más de 100 años, han forzado una y otra vez una economía basada centralmente en ese recurso y no han diseñado las ciudades de una manera más inteligente y autosostenible desde el principio, todos los procesos de autonomía energética, alimentaria y hasta financiera los han abortado a sangre y fuego y no se ha hecho nada para descentralizar la producción y distribución de energía en la medida que es posible desde hace décadas.
> 
> Lo mismo ha ocurrido con la salud y otras áreas. Y ahora de repente llega el peak oil que ya saben hace más de 100 años que iba a ocurrir y nos pilla con los pantalones bajados, incluso a los picoleros qu deberían ya haberse asociado y tener comunidades autónomas preparadas fuera de las ratoneras urbanas.
> 
> ...



Con peakoil, para mantener cierto nivel de civilización, lo sostenible son las ciudades colmena, no los pueblos.

Para limitarse a subsistir dedicándote al 100% al campo, el pueblo.


----------



## chemarin (26 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Mientras USA se compromete a exportar grandes cantidades de gas, veamos como esta su producción e inventarios.
> 
> La producción sigue creciendo con alegría.
> 
> ...



¿Qué hacemos mientras tanto? Pues buscar rublos o mantas, no veo muchas más opciones. Y tengo mis dudas de que EEUU pueda suministrar el gas que Rusia suministra a Europa, y obviamente el precio aumentará, con lo que los precios en Europa subirán, ¿podrán nuestras industrias y consumidores soportar el tirón sin aumentar la pobreza? Lo dudo mucho.


----------



## blahblahblah (26 Mar 2022)

quinci dijo:


> Eres un cansino.
> No aportas nada.
> Vas de listo.
> Y ofende leerte.



Hay que joderde que las putas del sistema no quieran leer nadie que no vaya en su linea. Pues dos tazas.

>...nuestros suelos son, en general, pobres, nuestra climatología adversa y nuestro régimen de lluvias, muy variable.
El régimen de lluvias lo dicta el WEF.
Al igual que las reservas de petróleo. 
O si hay o no una pandemia.


Putas psyops y putos lerdos de mierda.


----------



## antorob (26 Mar 2022)

La situación no es dramática pero va a serlo muy pronto.

*Las explicaciones del lado ucraniano.*

Situación de exportaciones de granos de Ucrania empeora día a día: ministro de Agricultura Por Reuters


El nuevo ministro de Agricultura de Ucrania, Mykola Solskyi, dijo el sábado que la capacidad de Ucrania para exportar granos empeora día a día y solo mejorará si termina la guerra con Rusia.



En una rueda de prensa televisada, Solskyi dijo que Ucrania, uno de los principales productores de granos del mundo, normalmente exportaría de 4 a 5 millones de toneladas de cereales y oleaginosas por mes, un volumen que se ha reducido a unos pocos cientos de miles de toneladas.

"El impacto (en los mercados globales) es directo, dramático y grande. Y continúa. Cada día la situación se volverá más y más difícil", dijo.



(Información de Natalia Zinets; Escrito por Alessandra Prentice. Editado en español por Marion Giraldo)


*Las del lado ruso*.

Алексей Анпилогов: Украина: посеяли ветер, пожнут бурю

Alexei Anpilogov


_*Tres semanas de una operación militar especial de las fuerzas armadas rusas en Ucrania ya está teniendo consecuencias a largo plazo para la economía global. Y no estamos hablando del costo del petróleo, el carbón o el gas natural, aquí los récords históricos de precios están en boca de todos. Sin embargo, el aspecto puramente militar de los portadores de energía no es decisivo: el mismo GTS ucraniano sigue bombeando regularmente gas ruso a Occidente. Y bombea como no lo ha hecho en los últimos meses de 2021, solo que a un ritmo acelerado.

Así que la bacanal de los precios mundiales de la energía es más bien un boomerang desagradable de las sanciones contra Rusia, que inesperadamente volaron hacia quienes las lanzaron, hacia los propios países del “Occidente colectivo”. Los que sembraron vientos, ahora están cosechando tempestades.

Siembra... ¡para! ¡Pero ahora en Ucrania, la campaña de siembra debería comenzar en pleno crecimiento! Sin embargo, sobre el terreno la historia es completamente diferente: columnas mecanizadas, campos minados, puentes volados, puertos bloqueados, crisis de combustible... ¿Está el mundo amenazado por otro ataque que será en cierto modo mucho peor que el actual "perfecto tormenta" en el mercado energético?*_

*Chernozem, girasol, aceite*

En 2021, Ucrania ha cosechado una cosecha de cereales récord en su historia reciente. Casi 44 millones de hectáreas de tierra cultivable ucraniana, en gran parte ubicadas en tierras de tierra negra altamente productivas, permitieron cosechar 32,8 millones de toneladas de trigo, 11 millones de toneladas de cebada, 2,8 millones de colza y más de medio millón de toneladas de guisantes. año. Los cereales tardíos de Ucrania no se quedaron atrás el año pasado: en el país se cosecharon 16,7 millones de toneladas de semillas de girasol y casi 38 millones de toneladas de maíz.

Todo este esplendor de cereales es redundante para la propia Ucrania: el país vende la mayoría de los productos de cultivo de cereales para la exportación en la forma menos procesada de cereales comercializables. La única excepción es el girasol, para cuyo procesamiento en aceite de girasol se ha construido en Ucrania una buena y moderna industria de extracción de aceite.

Es interesante que Rusia y Ucrania sean en realidad monopolistas en el mercado mundial del aceite de girasol. Los dos países controlan conjuntamente el 77% de sus exportaciones mundiales. Además, Ucrania representa casi la mitad de todas las exportaciones mundiales: 48%. Según las estadísticas publicadas, en 2021, las empresas ucranianas de extracción de aceite lograron exportar 5,1 millones de toneladas de aceite de girasol, lo que se convirtió en un récord histórico de ventas.

Ahora, la logística de los suministros de aceite de girasol de Ucrania se ha interrumpido por completo y la mayoría de las plantas de extracción de aceite se han detenido. Es extremadamente peligroso operarlos en una zona de guerra: en el proceso de extracción de petróleo, usan gasolina altamente refinada, lo que convierte a cada una de esas plantas en una enorme bomba termobárica.

Debido a las dificultades con el transporte de mercancías a través de los puertos ucranianos del Mar Negro, la exportación de aceite terminado de Ucrania se detuvo en febrero, y las existencias de semillas de girasol en las fábricas en marzo alcanzaron una cifra sin precedentes de 1,9 millones de toneladas, habiendo aumentado casi 10 veces durante el mes. Cuándo estas semillas ahora se convertirán en aceite es una pregunta abierta.

La pérdida de la mitad de todos los volúmenes de aceite de girasol del comercio mundial ya ha creado un auge sin precedentes en los países consumidores. Así, en Turquía, las cadenas minoristas se enfrentaron a una gran demanda y colas, lo que provocó un fuerte aumento en los precios de este producto. Y el gobierno del país incluso introdujo la regulación estatal de los precios del aceite de girasol. En España, tomaron un camino diferente: comenzaron a racionar las ventas allí, y los españoles sorprendidos comenzaron a enviarse en línea fotos de anuncios familiares para nuestra generación anterior de lectores con el espíritu de “No más de cinco litros de aceite en uno”. mano." Bueno, en Alemania, además del aceite de girasol, la harina común para hornear también desapareció de la venta. Lo que, en general, nos lleva al segundo momento, mucho más importante, de nuestra historia.

*Trigo, maíz, colza*

Como ya se mencionó, la mayoría de los cultivos de cereales en Ucrania se cultivan para la exportación. El trigo y la cebada de Ucrania son comprados en grandes cantidades por países densamente poblados y de rápido crecimiento en África, Asia y Medio Oriente, como Egipto, Indonesia, China, Turquía, Pakistán, Bangladesh, Marruecos, Túnez, Yemen. El año pasado y en el primer mes y medio de este año, según el Comité Estatal de Estadísticas de Ucrania, las exportaciones de granos del país ascendieron a más de 30 millones de toneladas, lo que le brindó a Ucrania más de 7.500 millones de dólares estadounidenses en ingresos de divisas. Además, cuando comenzó la operación militar especial, la temporada comercial en Ucrania estaba en pleno apogeo: generalmente continúa hasta mayo-junio, cuando comienza la cosecha y la cosecha de una nueva cosecha en el hemisferio norte. Y, a menudo, los comerciantes mantienen existencias de productos básicos de cereales para el período de primavera, cuando los precios de los productos básicos son máximos.

Por lo tanto, con base en el volumen de la cosecha cosechada por Ucrania, se puede suponer que aproximadamente 2/3 del tonelaje total de granos tempranos y tardíos en febrero todavía estaba en los silos, o en los puertos del país, o en el camino hacia ellos a lo largo de las rutas logísticas internas de Ucrania. Es decir, podemos hablar de 60 millones de toneladas de grano que, muy probablemente, morirán parcialmente durante las hostilidades, o ingresarán al mercado mundial mucho más tarde de lo habitual.

Para el mundo, la situación se complica por el hecho de que condiciones climáticas adversas afectaron la cosecha 2021 en otros importantes proveedores mundiales: Estados Unidos, Canadá y Argentina. El clima tampoco pasó por alto a los países de la UE: la cosecha de invierno del año pasado allí no alcanzó la calidad que se esperaba. En particular, en Francia, donde normalmente se cosecha grano de muy alta calidad, solo 2/3 del trigo cosechado el año pasado podría clasificarse como de calidad alimentaria.

En base a esto, concluimos que el papel de Ucrania y Rusia en esta temporada de comercio de granos es mayor que nunca. Además, si para la colza o el maíz la pérdida de los volúmenes ucranianos es dolorosa, pero aún no fatal, ya que estos cultivos se consideran tradicionalmente cultivos forrajeros e industriales, entonces la desaparición del trigo ucraniano del mercado de granos amenaza con un desastre. Porque la falta de trigo en el mercado mundial puede provocar una hambruna banal en muchos países importadores.

Rusia y Ucrania son los mayores proveedores de trigo del mundo. En 2020, más o menos tranquilo, Rusia suministró al mercado mundial más de 37,3 millones de toneladas de trigo y Ucrania algo más de 18 millones de toneladas. A modo de comparación: Estados Unidos y Canadá, que en el pasado ocuparon el primer o segundo lugar en la exportación de trigo en el mundo, exportaron 26 millones de toneladas cada uno en 2020. Al mismo tiempo, en el actual año agrícola, Rusia ya ha reducido las exportaciones de trigo a 22,4 millones de toneladas. ¿Por qué se hizo? La pregunta es interesante, pero una cosa está clara: en los territorios liberados del poder del régimen de Kiev, la distribución de pan a todos funciona "como un reloj". Entonces, el plan para “guardar el pan” podría haber tenido objetivos bastante simples: evitar que la población ucraniana muera de hambre.

¿Y qué puede pasar en África, Asia y Medio Oriente, que dependen en gran medida del trigo alimentario importado? Así lo evaluó el Programa Mundial de Alimentos de la ONU (FAO), donde advirtieron seriamente sobre el peligro de la "pobreza hambrienta" para muchos países del mundo. Dado que Rusia y Ucrania representan alrededor de un tercio de las exportaciones mundiales de trigo, esto significa aumento de los precios, caída del nivel de vida, inestabilidad social o incluso hambruna básica en muchos países que dependen de las importaciones de alimentos. Esto no es nada nuevo: la caída de las exportaciones rusas de cereales debido a una mala cosecha en 2010 ha sido citada como una de las causas de la ola de revoluciones de 2011 en el norte de África y Oriente Medio, lo que conocemos como la “primavera árabe”.

La "novena ola" actual de déficit de cereales puede ser mucho más peligrosa que los acontecimientos de hace once años. Por ejemplo, Yemen, que depende casi por completo de las importaciones de alimentos, compra al menos el 27 % de su trigo a Ucrania y otro 8 % a Rusia. Al mismo tiempo, la mitad de los 30 millones de habitantes del país ya se mueren de hambre, y este año la hambruna puede llegar a ser total.

Habrá problemas similares en otros países: importadores de trigo ucraniano y ruso. Por ejemplo, Egipto, que es el mayor importador de trigo del mundo, importa hasta el 90% de Ucrania y Rusia. Según el Banco Mundial, uno de cada tres de los 100 millones de habitantes de Egipto vive ahora por debajo del umbral de la pobreza, por lo que cualquier aumento en el precio del pan causado por el aumento del precio del trigo podría ser fatal para casi 30 millones de egipcios.

La perspectiva de un nuevo aumento en los precios de los alimentos también ha asustado a la población del Líbano, donde una profunda crisis económica y una fuerte devaluación de la moneda ya han hecho que muchos bienes esenciales sean inaccesibles para millones de personas. El Líbano no tiene adónde ir: Ucrania proporcionó alrededor del 60% de las importaciones de trigo del Líbano, y simplemente no hay ningún lugar para reemplazar estos volúmenes.

*Los precios están batiendo récords. y van a vencer*

Los intentos de los países importadores de asegurar suministros firmes de trigo y otros cereales escasos ya han provocado un aumento explosivo de los precios en el mercado mundial. Los precios del trigo alimentario en las bolsas de productos básicos se dispararon en febrero, en el contexto de las crecientes tensiones en las relaciones entre Rusia y Ucrania y después de los acontecimientos de enero en Kazajstán. Y en marzo, luego del inicio de nuestra operación militar especial, se estableció un nuevo récord en el precio del trigo en $315 por tonelada. Históricamente, el trigo fue tan caro solo una vez: en febrero de 2008, en el contexto de una loca inyección de liquidez en el mercado antes de la crisis financiera del otoño de 2008 y frente a una terrible pérdida de cosechas en los principales países exportadores de trigo.

Sin embargo, incluso valores tan enormes para los precios de cambio del trigo, y después de todo, costaba unos $ 150 por tonelada hace solo dos años, aparentemente no son definitivos. El caso es que hoy no solo la cosecha ucraniana cosechada y no exportada de 2021 está amenazada, sino también, lo que es más importante, la cosecha de este año.

Las principales regiones de cereales de Ucrania son el centro y el sureste del país, exactamente esos territorios que hoy se han convertido en una zona de hostilidades activas. Las regiones del sur del país: Odessa, Kherson, Zaporozhye, Nikolaev y Donetsk, tradicionalmente cultivan trigo, cebada y girasol, que no requieren una alta tasa de precipitaciones. Hacia el norte, en las regiones de Vinnitsa, Kirovograd, Dnepropetrovsk, Poltava y Lugansk, a estos cultivos se añaden el maíz y la colza, que son más exigentes con la humedad. En las regiones de Kharkov y Vinnitsa, además, se cultiva remolacha azucarera, y en el norte del país (las regiones de Chernihiv, Sumy, Kyiv, Zhytomyr y Rivne) nuevamente se cultiva trigo, girasol y maíz, que maduran mal allí.

Por lo tanto, al mirar el mapa de contactos de hoy entre las partes, se vuelve extremadamente claro que la campaña de siembra en la mayoría de las regiones de Ucrania ya fracasó o está en peligro de romperse por completo.

Hay una serie de factores, y casi todos son negativos. En Ucrania, el sector monetario, que siempre ha proporcionado préstamos a los agricultores contra la cosecha futura, ya se está desmoronando y colapsando. La logística se ha visto interrumpida: no es seguro moverse por las carreteras del país y parte de la red ferroviaria ya no funciona oficialmente. Ucrania está aislada de los mercados mundiales de semillas, pesticidas y fertilizantes minerales: a menudo es imposible traerlos al país y, si ya llegaron, entregarlos a los consumidores. Tema aparte es el diesel y la gasolina, sin los cuales no es posible ninguna campaña de siembra. Ahora los combustibles y lubricantes son un "objetivo militar legítimo", y el número de instalaciones de almacenamiento de combustible ucranianas destruidas ya llega a decenas.

Además, las autoridades de Kiev anunciaron una movilización general en el país, bajo la cual aquellos que saben cómo conducir un tractor o una cosechadora, es decir, un vehículo blindado de transporte de personal o un tanque, caerán en primer lugar. El segundo factor son los refugiados. Según la ONU, hasta la fecha, más de 3,2 millones de sus habitantes han abandonado Ucrania, y el éxodo de población en todas direcciones continúa.

Y, finalmente, nadie anuló el efecto de las propias hostilidades. El ejército ucraniano está tratando de responder a la operación militar especial rusa con una guerra total. Las Fuerzas Armadas de Ucrania minan campos de cultivo, caminos rurales, vuelan puentes en carreteras y vías férreas, inutilizan los sistemas de suministro de energía y gas y, a menudo, como resultado del bombardeo del territorio ya ocupado por las tropas rusas. Por supuesto, es muy difícil, si no imposible, organizar una campaña de siembra en tales condiciones.

Ahora, debido a los datos fragmentarios e incompletos "sobre el terreno", de diferentes partes de Ucrania, es extremadamente difícil armar una imagen general de lo que está sucediendo. Sin embargo, incluso una evaluación optimista dice que en 2022 Ucrania no cosechará más de un tercio de la cosecha récord de cereales en 2021. Y solo si las hostilidades cesan en un mes y medio o dos. De lo contrario, no se tratará solo del hecho de que se ha sembrado poco en el país: será simplemente imposible recoger al menos algo de cosecha en Ucrania, y el país se convertirá en una zona de catástrofe humanitaria y necesitará ayuda alimentaria de Rusia, otros países y de estructuras como el programa alimentario de la ONU.

*tristes conclusiones*

Prácticamente no queda nada para reemplazar rápidamente la caída de los volúmenes de grano de Ucrania y Rusia. El mundo entero ha estado viviendo “de cosecha en cosecha” durante diez años, vaciando completamente los almacenes justo a tiempo para el grano del nuevo año agrícola. Y ya no es posible ayudar al norte de África o al Medio Oriente "ahora mismo": desde Rusia o Ucrania, el grano podría entregarse allí dentro de siete días, y la entrega desde la región de América del Norte demora aproximadamente un mes.

La ya casi inevitable hambruna en estos países, dependientes de los alimentos de Rusia y Ucrania, podría provocar una nueva “primavera árabe”, y en una situación mucho peor que los hechos de 2011. Esto provocará inevitablemente una nueva ola masiva de refugiados y, naturalmente, en primer lugar, hacia la rica y aún bien alimentada Europa occidental, que ahora está literalmente siendo atacada por refugiados de Ucrania. Ya a finales de primavera, la situación en Oriente Medio y el Norte de África puede volverse crítica, y en algunos países, como Yemen o Egipto, incluso insoportable. Expertos de la ONU y el jefe de esta organización, António Guterres, estiman una primera ola de al menos 10 millones de personas, pero tal estimación puede incluso estar subestimada. Después de todo, como se mencionó anteriormente, solo en Egipto, alrededor de 30 millones de personas estarán al borde de la inanición.

El Secretario General de la ONU, la masa de los servicios de la Organización en sus últimas declaraciones afirman literalmente lo inevitable: para el otoño, el orden mundial occidental existente esperará otra "tormenta perfecta". Europa tendrá una crisis energética aguda, una caída global en los ingresos disponibles de la población y la inflación de los costos, el racionamiento de productos e incluso millones de refugiados que inundarán la UE desde literalmente todos los lados.

Lo que los países occidentales han sembrado en Ucrania ha crecido. Como dice el refrán, por sus frutos los conoceréis.

*enfermo. Nikolái Pimonenko. "Cosecha en Ucrania", 1896*



Saludos.


----------



## antorob (26 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Con peakoil, para mantener cierto nivel de civilización, lo sostenible son las ciudades colmena, no los pueblos.
> 
> Para limitarse a subsistir dedicándote al 100% al campo, el pueblo.



En el caso de menor producción de petróleo , las ciudades colmena sufrirían mucho más , por la interrupción de las cadenas de suministro. Las ciudades no producen nada de alimentos.

Saludos.


----------



## chemarin (26 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> La situación no es dramática pero va a serlo muy pronto.
> 
> *Las explicaciones del lado ucraniano.*
> 
> ...



Solo anuncias tragedias.


----------



## pocholito (26 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> En el caso de menor producción de petróleo , las ciudades colmena sufrirían mucho más , por la interrupción de las cadenas de suministro. Las ciudades no producen nada de alimentos.
> 
> Saludos.



Cierto con escasez de petróleo la única solución es la vida antigua volver al campo las ciudades están bien si tienes energía barata entonces no hay problema pero sino volver al campo para podar coger lela para calentarse y cocinar es la única solución.


----------



## pocholito (26 Mar 2022)

Por cierto la quema de leña era menos contaminante y menos destructiva que los combustibles fósiles muchos árboles no hay que cortarlos sino que se podrán para que echen más pasa con el olivo mismo


----------



## antorob (26 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Solo anuncias tragedias.



Si, es una pesadez, recalcar siempre lo mismo.

Pero mientras aquí solo lo anunciamos, sospecho que en países como Egipto, dentro de poco será una auténtica tragedia.

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Con peakoil, para mantener cierto nivel de civilización, lo sostenible son las ciudades colmena, no los pueblos.
> 
> Para limitarse a subsistir dedicándote al 100% al campo, el pueblo.



Eso sería en otro tipo de ciudades que no han querido construir, es que ya no se produce comida ni en los alrededores, como siempre ha Sido hasta que centralizaron la producción de comida porque se puede distribuir a base de quemar petróleo.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> En el caso de menor producción de petróleo , las ciudades colmena sufrirían mucho más , por la interrupción de las cadenas de suministro. Las ciudades no producen nada de alimentos.
> 
> Saludos.



No. Tú hablas de la interrupción, yo hablo de la disminución. Si disminuye la cadena de suministro, las ciudades seguirían conectadas, los pueblos no.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Mar 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Eso sería en otro tipo de ciudades que no han querido construir, es que ya no se produce comida ni en los alrededores, como siempre ha Sido hasta que centralizaron la producción de comida porque se puede distribuir a base de quemar petróleo.



Bueno pues yo sí he visto varias ciudades con muchos bancales y plantaciones varias cerca de ellas... en cualquier caso, te digo lo que al otro: si vas a un caso extremo, de interrupción de la cadena de suministros, entonces sí, pueblos, o aún mejor, a la selva o al monte. Pero si hablamos de una disminución de la cadena, tal vez por encarecimiento, entonces en la ciudad aún seguiría quedando "vida civilizada", mientras que a los pueblos no llegaría prácticamente nada.


----------



## pocholito (26 Mar 2022)

En las ciudades algunas están apostando por los huertos urbanos en solares y espacios vacios


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (26 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> No. Tú hablas de la interrupción, yo hablo de la disminución. Si disminuye la cadena de suministro, las ciudades seguirían conectadas, los pueblos no.



Exacto habla de interrupción el mismo aviso que *Michaël Tanchum*, profesor de la Universidad de Navarra “Un conflicto entre Rusia y Ucrania dispararía los precios del trigo aún más. Si el conflicto es severo y llega a impedir o retrasar los envíos a través del mar Negro, las interrupciones en el suministro se volverían intolerables”.









El granero de Europa, en llamas: el riesgo global de una invasión de Ucrania


Un conflicto a gran escala entre Rusia y Ucrania, dos de los mayores exportadores de trigo del mundo, podría desatar una crisis alimenticia en el Norte de África y Medio Oriente




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## pocholito (26 Mar 2022)

En la antigua crisis del petróleo del 73 se apostó por el etanol en Brasil y Argentina en los vehículos como lo veis apostar por el alcohol habría que plantar más extensiones claro esta

Y más extensión es más consumo de combustibles fósiles a menos que sea todo ecológico así que habría que plantar y sembrar un mogollon


----------



## FranMen (26 Mar 2022)

“Podemos estar en las primeras etapas de lo que los historiadores dirán que fue el inicio de la Tercera Guerra Mundial” - BBC News Mundo


Experto en política internacional, Paul Poast argumenta que la participación activa en la guerra va más allá del envío de tropas al campo de batalla e incluye armar o financiar a uno de los bandos en un conflicto, como hacen EE.UU. y Europa.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Tio_Serio (27 Mar 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Más bien la duda es, sabiendo que los recursos son finitos, especialmente el petróleo, y eso se sabe desde hace década, quizás más de 100 años, han forzado una y otra vez una economía basada centralmente en ese recurso y no han diseñado las ciudades de una manera más inteligente y autosostenible desde el principio, todos los procesos de autonomía energética, alimentaria y hasta financiera los han abortado a sangre y fuego y no se ha hecho nada para descentralizar la producción y distribución de energía en la medida que es posible desde hace décadas.
> 
> Lo mismo ha ocurrido con la salud y otras áreas. Y ahora de repente llega el peak oil que ya saben hace más de 100 años que iba a ocurrir y nos pilla con los pantalones bajados, incluso a los picoleros qu deberían ya haberse asociado y tener comunidades autónomas preparadas fuera de las ratoneras urbanas.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo mi opinión al respecto de por qué no se han hecho las cosas de otra manera.

A lo mejor si tu y yo y otros amigos nos juntamos y planificamos nuestro futuro, tendremos en cuenta estas consignas, diremos oye no vamos a fiarnos a ciegas de este recurso finito, porque cuando comience a escasear igual no encontramos sustituto y lo pasamos mal.

Pero en el mundo en que vivimos funciona de otra forma.

Si una empresa de extracción y refino de petróleo, con una junta directiva que lo que pretende es maximizar su beneficio, y les das la opción de crecer moderadamente para garantizar un futuro a la sociedad, cobrando mucho menos, o crecer exponencialmente cobrando mucho más, pero dejando a la gente un futuro digamos, no tan prometedor, pues a ver qué pensaría esta empresa.

Pues que no son una ong, que quieren ganar pasta y que cada cual se preocupe de su futuro, etc.


----------



## Zbigniew (27 Mar 2022)

Colin Campbell y Richard Heinberg son hamijoh mios.No postean en el foro que me lo han dicho desayunando hace unos meses


----------



## Lonchafina (27 Mar 2022)

El peak oil lo va a haber sólo en Europa. Pero no por escasez. Sino por subnormales.


----------



## nedantes (27 Mar 2022)

nedantes dijo:


> Antonio Turiel, investigador del CSIC: «Viene una crisis de escasez de diésel que podría notarse ya en abril»
> 
> 
> 
> *Asegura que las petroleras han dejado de extraer desde el año 2014 y que el pico de producción se alcanzó en el 2018*


----------



## timi (27 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Solo anuncias tragedias.



no señales al mensajero. Ya nos gustaría estar equivocados.


----------



## chemarin (27 Mar 2022)

timi dijo:


> no señales al mensajero. Ya nos gustaría estar equivocados.



Tú de ironías andas bien mal, anda coge el diccionario y busca "ironía", no sé por qué me da que no tienes comprensión lectora.


----------



## timi (27 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Tú de ironías andas bien mal, anda coge el diccionario y busca "ironía", no sé por qué me da que no tienes comprensión lectora.



Pues nada , no lo he pillado , pido disculpas.


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (27 Mar 2022)

Ahora existe una creciente ansiedad de que Europa se quede sin diésel teniendo en cuenta que el continente solo tiene un suministro de alrededor de 40 días en sus reservas. Alarmados por lo que viene, los comerciantes están pagando grandes primas para obtener los suministros disponibles ahora en lugar de esperar.

De todos los derivados del petróleo, el gasóleo es el que más puede hacer descarrilar nuestra economía por su uso en el transporte y la calefacción.









A la escalada de precios Europa debe sumar ahora otro problema: la escasez de diésel en el continente


La invasión rusa de Ucrania ha puesto patas arriba el precio del barril de petróleo. Hasta el punto que nos encontramos al borde de una crisis energética sin...




magnet.xataka.com


----------



## antorob (27 Mar 2022)

timi dijo:


> Pues nada , no lo he pillado , pido disculpas.



Gracias timi, yo también lo entendí como una ironía. El foro está lleno de revientahilos y la dificultad de reconocer en internet las ironías (a veces me pasa a mi también), nos lleva a pensar mal.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## antorob (27 Mar 2022)

Food shortages as the energy crisis grows and supply chains break? | Peak Energy & Resources, Climate Change, and the Preservation of Knowledge

*¿Escasez de alimentos a medida que crece la crisis energética y se rompen las cadenas de suministro?*
Publicado el 21 de marzo de 2022 por energyskeptic



*Prefacio* _ Este es un largo prefacio seguido de dos artículos sobre cómo las cadenas de suministro y los tractores complejos pueden verse afectados por la escasez de energía y las consiguientes fallas de la cadena de suministro en el futuro. Lo cual ya estamos viendo a medida que un gran número de barcos esperan en alta mar para ser descargados, y escasez de camioneros para entregar las mercancías cuando llegan.

Las fallas en la cadena de suministro solo empeorarán, afectando el suministro de alimentos y haciendo que la predicción de 3 mil millones de personas más para 2050 sea poco probable. Nos estamos quedando sin tiempo para reemplazar los combustibles fósiles con algo más que se desconoce y definitivamente no es comercial para el transporte, la fabricación y otros servicios y productos esenciales. Incluso la red eléctrica necesita gas natural para mantenerse, sin importar cuántas turbinas eólicas o paneles solares se construyan (Friedemann 2016).

La razón por la que se está acabando el tiempo es que el petróleo convencional global, de donde proviene el 90% de nuestro petróleo, alcanzó su punto máximo en 2008 (EIA 2018, página 45), y la producción mundial de petróleo tanto convencional como no convencional en 2018 (EIA 2020).

En el improbable caso de que no sepa por qué esto le da miedo, considere que hoy estamos vivos gracias al transporte pesado, que funciona casi exclusivamente con diésel, cuatro mil millones de nosotros estamos vivos gracias a los fertilizantes finitos derivados del gas natural, 500,000 productos están hechos de combustibles fósiles, y gran parte de nuestra fabricación esencial (cemento, acero, metales, cerámica, vidrio, microchips) depende del alto calor de los combustibles fósiles. No hay mucho tiempo para idear procesos para electrificar o usar hidrógeno para reemplazar los combustibles fósiles, que aún no existen, y mucho menos reconstruir billones de dólares en infraestructura y un nuevo sistema de distribución de energía desconocido, triplicar el sistema de transmisión de la red eléctrica, y reemplazar cientos de millones de vehículos y equipos para que funcionen con “algo más” (Friedemann 2021).

Entonces, ¿cómo se pueden fabricar nuevas turbinas eólicas y paneles solares? Dependen por completo de estas industrias que dependen de los combustibles fósiles para cada paso de su ciclo de vida. La electricidad que generan ellos y la energía nuclear no alimenta camiones pesados (tractores, cosechadoras, de larga distancia, minería, explotación forestal), locomotoras, barcos, aviones, cemento, acero, etc.

Mientras escribo esto en octubre de 2021, la economía ha vuelto con fuerza. ¿Pero por cuánto tiempo? Es probable que se avecine una crisis energética a medida que los precios de la gasolina y el gas natural sigan aumentando. La gasolina en mi área cuesta $4.69 hoy. Pero eso no durará: 11 de las últimas 12 recesiones se debieron a los altos precios de la energía (Hamilton 2013). Tampoco parece que Arabia Saudita pueda aumentar la producción lo suficiente como para bajar los precios del petróleo (Watkins 2021).

A su vez, es probable que una recesión lleve a las empresas a la quiebra, rompiendo las cadenas de suministro esenciales. Nominaría a los microchips como los primeros en fallar. También son muy vulnerables a una crisis energética, ya que las plantas de fabricación tienen cientos de largas cadenas de suministro, se requiere una cantidad increíblemente alta de pureza para el aire, el agua, los gases y los productos químicos, lo que requiere una gran cantidad de energía para lograrlo y los fabricantes de chips no pueden. darse el lujo de tener cortes de energía porque necesitan electricidad confiable durante meses durante todo el día.

A medida que falla la producción de microchips, desaparece el resto de la civilización, los equipos de perforación de petróleo y gas natural, los paneles solares, las turbinas eólicas, las computadoras y los vehículos, e incluso dispositivos tan simples como las tostadoras. Para que os hagáis una idea de lo vulnerables que son, aquí tenéis un resumen de “ La fragilidad de los microchips ”:

La creación de un chip comienza cortando una rebanada delgada de 12 pulgadas, llamada oblea, de un cristal de silicio con una pureza del 99,9999999 %, uno de los materiales más puros del mundo. Las obleas requieren un grado tan alto de perfección (partículas 500 veces más pequeñas que un cabello humano pueden causar defectos) que incluso un átomo faltante puede causar fugas de corriente no deseadas y otros problemas en la fabricación más adelante. En consecuencia, a veces solo el 20% llega al final. Las partículas que viajan son insidiosas y pueden hacer que un chip funcione mal, funcione mal, sea más lento o muera más tarde. Dado que el aire típico de la ciudad tiene 5 millones de partículas por pie cúbico, pero estos procesos requieren un máximo de 1 partícula por pie cúbico cuadrado, la construcción de plantas de fabricación de chips es costosa, $ 10 mil millones de dólares o más. El agua de la ciudad, los productos químicos y los gases deben tener una pureza del 99,999999 % o más.

Sin embargo, es incluso más complejo que eso, como se muestra en " ¿Cómo se fabrican los microchips ?".

Y su necesidad de electricidad confiable (los chips pueden demorar 4 meses en fabricarse) no será posible en una red eléctrica que depende de energía eólica y solar poco confiable sin el almacenamiento de respaldo que brindan ahora el gas natural y el carbón. La única batería de almacenamiento de energía para la que hay suficientes materiales en la tierra para solo 12 horas de electricidad mundial son las baterías de azufre de sodio (NaS) (Barnhart 2013), y necesitaría al menos cuatro semanas de almacenamiento debido a la estacionalidad del viento y solar. Sin embargo, solo las baterías de almacenamiento de energía de litio se fabrican comercialmente y compiten con los vehículos eléctricos por cantidades limitadas de litio. Tampoco podemos ampliar el almacenamiento de energía de aire comprimido o hidrobombeo lo suficiente como para almacenar electricidad (consulte las publicaciones sobre almacenamiento de energía para obtener más detalles).

La fabricación de obleas para un chip puede requerir varios miles de pasos utilizando muchos tipos de máquinas, y si alguna de estas necesita una pieza nueva que no se puede obtener, o se compra un reemplazo, entonces se detiene la fabricación. Estos son solo algunos de los tipos de equipos necesarios: hornos de difusión de alta temperatura, estaciones de limpieza en húmedo, grabadores de plasma seco, implantadores de iones, procesadores térmicos rápidos, bombas de vacío, controladores de flujo rápido, analizadores de gases residuales, descargadores de brillo de plasma, hornos verticales , pirómetros ópticos, y muchos más.

El EROI de la energía eólica y solar no importa, ya que dependen de los combustibles fósiles para cada paso de su ciclo de vida, especialmente para el transporte, la fabricación y los productos elaborados a partir de materias primas fósiles.

Además, las cadenas de suministro de las que dependen ellos y otras tecnologías se romperán. De hecho lo han sido durante décadas, simplemente no nos hemos dado cuenta. Tomemos, por ejemplo, los tractores proporcionados por las ONG a los agricultores de los países pobres. Años después el tractor se rompe y se oxida en el campo por falta de una pieza o de conocimientos mecánicos.

El mundo desarrollado también está al borde de estos problemas. Tome los tractores por ejemplo. Los agricultores de los EE. UU. y de otros lugares se enorgullecen de su autosuficiencia. Pueden conseguir repuestos y arreglar sus propios tractores sin ayuda. Pero ya no. En los tractores modernos, el software de computadora que exprime un poco más las ganancias al plantar, cosechar y aplicar agua, fertilizantes y pesticidas con precisión es propietario. Y las piezas que se pueden reemplazar son tan difíciles de conseguir que los agricultores están comprando segundas sembradoras y otros equipos solo para obtener piezas de repuesto.

La ley del mínimo de Liebig crecerá a medida que la energía disminuya, las cadenas de suministro se rompan y eventualmente causen fallas generalizadas, tal como lo expresó Ben Franklin: "por falta de un clavo, se perdió un reino":

“Por falta de un clavo se perdió la herradura,
Por falta de una herradura se perdió el caballo,
Por falta de un caballo se perdió el jinete,
Por falta de un jinete se perdió la batalla,
Por falta de un batalla el reino se perdió,
y todo por falta de un clavo de herradura.”

_Alice Friedemann__ www.energyskeptic.com Autora de __Life After Fossil Fuels: A Reality Check on Alternative Energy__ ; __Cuando los camiones dejan de funcionar: la energía y el futuro del transporte__ ”, __Barreras para fabricar biocombustibles de algas__ y “ __¡Crunch! Chips y Galletas Artesanales Integrales__ ”. __Mujeres en la ecología__ Podcasts: WGBH , _Planet: Critical ,_ Crazy Town__ , __Collapse Chronicles__ , __Derrick Jensen__ , __Practical Prepping__ , Kunstler 253 & 278 , __Peak Prosperity __,_ _Índice de las mejores publicaciones de escépticos energéticos_

***

Saludos.


----------



## quinci (27 Mar 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Hay que joderde que las putas del sistema no quieran leer nadie que no vaya en su linea. Pues dos tazas.
> 
> >...nuestros suelos son, en general, pobres, nuestra climatología adversa y nuestro régimen de lluvias, muy variable.
> El régimen de lluvias lo dicta el WEF.
> ...



La tierra es plana, nos gobiernan reptilianos, la gravedad no existe. Y la luna es un globo que se te escapó.
Blahblahblah...


----------



## blahblahblah (27 Mar 2022)

quinci dijo:


> La tierra es plana, nos gobiernan reptilianos, la gravedad no existe. Y la luna es un globo que se te escapó.
> Blahblahblah...



científicos
y
expertos
aprueban
el
hilo









para los super retrasados
un tip:
creer en los expertos
tiene consecuencias
para ti
nunca para ellos




__





La mitad de las mujeres vacunadas sufre trastornos menstruales


Una de cada dos mujeres vacunadas ha sufrido alteraciones en el ciclo menstrual, como adelantos o retrasos de la menstruación, sangrado mucho más abundante de lo habitual, ciclos que cambiaron durante los siguientes meses o reglas que incluso desaparecieron durante un tiempo. Lo refrendan...




www.burbuja.info












OBEY








*Tema mítico* : - Crisis ficticia de la energía y del desabastecimiento


Abro hilo para discutir hipótesis sobre los motivos de esta crisis ficticia por parte de varios países occidentales sobre energía y desabastecimiento. Para mí se trata de una clara estrategia coordinada de ataque a China de los países anglosajones y varias de sus putillas, disminuyendo el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## meanboy (27 Mar 2022)

Los grandes traders del petróleo alertan de un posible racionamiento del diésel


Las sanciones a Rusia han hecho que se mire hacia Irán y Venezuela para cubrir parte de la oferta que antes ponía sobre la mesa el país de Putin.




www.libremercado.com


----------



## FranMen (27 Mar 2022)

Me encantan Z y blabla, nos sirven como muestra de la opinión del 90% de la población que opina (el 90% de la población no sabe no contesta) Si no vemos los problemas es imposible que tomemos medidas para paliarlos.
Hablando del tema con la familia me dan la razón pero automáticamente cambian de tema: disfrutar el momento, ya llegarán las vacas flacas


----------



## FranMen (28 Mar 2022)

Antorob, precisamente muchas de las noticias es porque muchos países se están preparando para la escasez (guerra)
Sólo veo una posibilidad de que no se produzca la guerra, la ha mencionado Biden: que Putin sea retirado del gobierno (muera/asesinado)


----------



## antorob (28 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Antorob, precisamente muchas de las noticias es porque muchos países se están preparando para la escasez (guerra)
> Sólo veo una posibilidad de que no se produzca la guerra, la ha mencionado Biden: que Putin sea retirado del gobierno (muera/asesinado)



He seguido a Putin durante mucho tiempo.

En su discurso llama la atención la continua referencia a terminar con el reinado del dólar. No puede entender las prerrogativas que el sistema le otorga a EE.UU, por el simple hecho de ser la moneda de reserva.

Desde hace mucho tiempo, su objetivo es derribar este sistema y ha esperado el tiempo suficiente para intentarlo.

La invasión de Ucrania tiene justificación histórica en las características de la conformación del país, pero me temo que es solo una excusa para llevar a cabo su idea original. Quiere acabar con el sistema dólar.

La invasión de Ucrania terminará antes o después, pero la guerra financiera ha comenzado y será larga.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (28 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> He seguido a Putin durante mucho tiempo.
> 
> En su discurso llama la atención la continua referencia a terminar con el reinado del dólar. No puede entender las prerrogativas que el sistema le otorga a EE.UU, por el simple hecho de ser la moneda de reserva.
> 
> ...



Yo soy más retorcido, pienso que es una trampa de USA para acabar con Rusia, Ucrania es el cebo. Si Rusia no hubiera entrado ahora seguirían acosándola hasta que lo hiciera, de hecho Biden sigue chinchando para que se empantane y Rusia se debilite. Tensar la cuerda sin que se rompa.
Mi duda es China que puede desequilibrar la balanza, de momento está haciendo lo mejor: reforzarse consiguiendo materias primas y energía con descuento


----------



## antorob (28 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Yo soy más retorcido, pienso que es una trampa de USA para acabar con Rusia, Ucrania es el cebo. Si Rusia no hubiera entrado ahora seguirían acosándola hasta que lo hiciera, de hecho Biden sigue chinchando para que se empantane y Rusia se debilite. Tensar la cuerda sin que se rompa.
> Mi duda es China que puede desequilibrar la balanza, de momento está haciendo lo mejor: reforzarse consiguiendo materias primas y energía con descuento



Y yo todavía voy más allá.

Putin ha preparado esta intervención desde hace muchos años, sabiendo la respuesta americana.

Quería que le impusieran Swift, para intentar el difícil asalto a la moneda de reserva.

Al imponer unas sanciones desproporcionadas, el resto de los países con reservas en dólares, se ha dejado de sentir seguro. 

Veremos quien tenía mejor estrategia.

Saludos.


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (28 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> He seguido a Putin durante mucho tiempo.
> 
> En su discurso llama la atención la continua referencia a terminar con el reinado del dólar. No puede entender las prerrogativas que el sistema le otorga a EE.UU, por el simple hecho de ser la moneda de reserva.
> 
> ...



Sobre la guerra financiera, noticia

"España aprobará ayudas por 16.000 millones de euros contra el encarecimiento de la energía"









España aprobará ayudas por 16.000 millones de euros contra el encarecimiento de la energía Por Reuters


España aprobará ayudas por 16.000 millones de euros contra el encarecimiento de la energía




es.investing.com


----------



## risto mejido (28 Mar 2022)

Isabel de Baviera dijo:


> Sobre la guerra financiera, noticia
> 
> "España aprobará ayudas por 16.000 millones de euros contra el encarecimiento de la energía"
> 
> ...



un plan sin fisuras sin duda, contra el verdadero dinero, que no dejan de ser las materias primas, el gobierno español crea de la nada, bueno se endeuda en 16.000 "minolles" de euros creados de la nada para inflacionar mas el problema ......


----------



## risto mejido (28 Mar 2022)

cuento esto que no tiene nada que ver con el tema pero me estoy acordando mucho de un señor que conoci hace años

hace años trabaje en una petrolera que se llamaba en circulos del sector como Blair Petroleum, en un proyecto nuevo en zona norte de madrid, llamado el proyecto sierra donde se iba a instalar una instalacion industrial de la industria solar.
habia montones de ingenieros construyendo la fabrica donde se iban a fabricar unas celulas solares muy buenas por entonces con una eficiencia altisima para la epoca , metieron pasta para aburrir, maquinaria y un ejercito de personal altamente cualificado , siempre me preguntaba como estaba organizado esto y supervisado eso.
habia un consultor americano que tenia una empresa de apagar fuegos en pozos de petroleo en texas , que fue contratado para que discretamente supervisase que todo se hacia correctamente, hacia como que no estaba, yo era un puto currito de mierda y se venia con nosotros a desayunar este señor, se juntaba con la plebe, con su ordenador portatil todo el dia y en la cafeteria con su pipa observando todo anotando en el portatil todo...

nunca se juntaba con ingenieros ni jefazos, se venia con lo mas bajo de la fabrica, eramos empleados de Blair Petroleum pero lo mas bajo que habia, mas bajo que nosotros ya eran subcontratas.

el tio este se hizo amigo nuestro, nosotros , yo por lo menos nunca le fui con cuentos ni chismes que el por cierto estaba deseoso de escuchar y tenia tiempo para escuchar cagadas o meteduras de pata de mandos.

un dia salio el tema del petroleo y el tio nos dijo que quedaban unos pocos años para que llegasemos al cenit, que seria sobre el año 2005 , le preguntamos que luego que y se encogio de hombros y nos dijo que "ya esta " que decreceriamos poco a poco con ajustes suaves pero que serian cada vez mas violentos e incluso guerras, que sustituto no habia, que bueno que el hidrogeno podria sustituirlo si los recursos que quedasen se utilizase para crear una industria del hidrogeno , que sobre el papel estaba planificado pero que no sabe si podria llevarse a cabo porque se tendrian que poner de acuerdo muchos paises y eso era dificil, nos dijo que vedrian tiempos muy dificiles a partir del 2005, a partir del 2008 dijo que ya lo notariamos en carne propia.

en el año 2005 la fabrica ya estaba en marcha y este consultor ya se habia marchado hacia años, todos los meses colgaban en la pared las graficas de extraccion de petroleo del mes anterior, del año anterior de la empresa en todo el mundo y otras variables, en esto que creo que fue febrero de 2005 cuando vemos al de rrhh estar mirando con un compañero los graficos de extraccion de crudo y le dijimos "que pasa Alberto que estas mirando tan preocupado" y nos dice el tio con cara de rrhh "no nada , que parece que ya estamos tocando techo con el petroleo" y nos dice , "pero no hay que estar preocupado porque hay alternativas como el hidrogeno" esto va a hacer que la division de renovables tengamos mas trabajo " tenian cara de vertigo yo creo que pensando en lo que decia el consultor aquel que no hablaba con casi nadie

lo pienso y me da la risa , al señor este que nos aviso de lo que habia con el petroleo le vi en el año 2010 viendo un documental del año 91 apagando pozos de petroleo en irak, su empresa estuvo apagando casi todos los pozos alli incendiados


todo lo contado arriba es pura ficcion, cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura casualidad....


----------



## risto mejido (28 Mar 2022)

lo que me escama es que a principios del 2000 todo el mundo lo fiaba al hidrogeno, pero hoy dia nadie habla de ello, tampoco hablaron del booster del fraking que hubo mas tarde


----------



## FranMen (28 Mar 2022)

Cada vez pienso más que fue el fracking el que concedió una prórroga a la crisis de 2008 y no los bancos centrales que sólo aprovecharon la oportunidad, sin fracking la impresora no habría funcionado. Ahora no quedan conejos en la chistera y, por mucho que se imprima, toca caer


----------



## chemarin (28 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> He seguido a Putin durante mucho tiempo.
> 
> En su discurso llama la atención la continua referencia a terminar con el reinado del dólar. No puede entender las prerrogativas que el sistema le otorga a EE.UU, por el simple hecho de ser la moneda de reserva.
> 
> ...



Bueno al menos no eres uno de los muchísimos tontos de este país, y que en burbuja lo demuestran a diario, solo una matización, Putin claro que entiende las prerrogativas que tiene el dólar como moneda de reserva, lo que NO lo acepta. Ni lo aceptará. Me hace gracia que los ninis quieran que maten o derroquen a Putin para que el actual estado de cosas se pueda mantener. Aunque eso sucediera, siempre vendrá alguien que no acepte el status quo. El occidental medio igual un día descubre que es minoría en el mundo.


----------



## antorob (28 Mar 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Bueno al menos no eres uno de los muchísimos tontos de este país, y que en burbuja lo demuestran a diario, solo una matización, Putin claro que entiende las prerrogativas que tiene el dólar como moneda de reserva, lo que NO lo acepta. Ni lo aceptará. Me hace gracia que los ninis quieran que maten o derroquen a Putin para que el actual estado de cosas se pueda mantener. Aunque eso sucediera, siempre vendrá alguien que no acepte el status quo. El occidental medio igual un día descubre que es minoría en el mundo.



No es solo Putin, China tampoco lo acepta y eso son problemas mayores.

Saludos.


----------



## poppom (28 Mar 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> lo que me escama es que a principios del 2000 todo el mundo lo fiaba al hidrogeno, pero hoy dia nadie habla de ello, tampoco hablaron del booster del fraking que hubo mas tarde



Con la plandemia el timo del hidrógeno ha resurgido pero sigue siendo un sumidero energético igual que hace 20 años.


----------



## blahblahblah (28 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Me encantan Z y blabla, nos sirven como muestra de la opinión del 90% de la población que opina (el 90% de la población no sabe no contesta) Si no vemos los problemas es imposible que tomemos medidas para paliarlos.
> Hablando del tema con la familia me dan la razón pero automáticamente cambian de tema: disfrutar el momento, ya llegarán las vacas flacas



el 90% y muy largos opina lo que opina la tele / expertos / nwo
pero nada, *a reinventar la realidad imaginando fantasía*
que es así como funcionan las psyops   


y ahí estáis
dándolo todo
no ha sido suficiente con el sacrificio del covid
queréis quedaros con nada
porque vuestros amos así os lo susurran




como se puede ver en el anuncio: absoluta felicidad
a seguir el rebaño hasta el acantilado, y más allá
total, qué puede pasar


----------



## alopecio (28 Mar 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> lo que me escama es que a principios del 2000 todo el mundo lo fiaba al hidrogeno, pero hoy dia nadie habla de ello, tampoco hablaron del booster del fraking que hubo mas tarde



La primera vez que yo leí sobre el hidrógeno como vector energético fue en el año 1984. No en un mass mierda, sino en una publicación tecnológica. Como me pareció interesante intenté seguir la evolución.
Solo puedo decir que al poco tiempo desapareció cualquier mención, y me ha quedado la sensación de que es un método viable, pero que ha sido tapado para que resurja en el momento apropiado.

Edito. Si, tengo ya una edad.


----------



## Burbujo II (28 Mar 2022)

Pocholovsky dijo:


> Tengo un colega experto en estos temas, y me comentaba ya hace algunos años que se ha reproducido en laboratorio el experimento en el que pillas carbono, hidrogeno, y a altas temperaturas y presiones, mas algo que tambien hay en grandes cantidades bajo el subsuelo, y milagrosamente aparece petroleo. Lo hace a cierta velocidad y va rellenando los yacimientos. El problema no es la cantidad, sino el ritmo de extraccion. Pero en la practica es como si fuera infinito.


----------



## blahblahblah (28 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Y yo todavía voy más allá.
> 
> Putin ha preparado esta intervención desde hace muchos años, sabiendo la respuesta americana.
> 
> ...



Sí, ves más allá, este es el hilo de las grandes trolas.








Entre todas las chorradas que sueltas a veces se te cuela una verdad: está preparado desde hace muchos años. No por Putín, sino por Satan. Y todos sus acólitos, como vemos en el hilo, repitiendo el mantra de la tele.


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (28 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Yo soy más retorcido, pienso que es una trampa de USA para acabar con Rusia, Ucrania es el cebo. Si Rusia no hubiera entrado ahora seguirían acosándola hasta que lo hiciera, de hecho Biden sigue chinchando para que se empantane y Rusia se debilite. Tensar la cuerda sin que se rompa.
> Mi duda es China que puede desequilibrar la balanza, de momento está haciendo lo mejor: reforzarse consiguiendo materias primas y energía con descuento



Tío deja de retorcer tanto la mirada y contar tus fantasías ,te lo digo en plan colega.
Mira aquí cerca cómo le va afectar al sector turístico de Cataluña esta guerra¿?
Por si no lo sabes Cataluña tenía hasta ahora turismo de lujo.
Que me corrija arnob si me equivoco.

Ver una puesta de sol desde la Vila Vella con una bella Lola no tiene precio.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (28 Mar 2022)

El farahónico proyecto "Espai Barça" de reforma del Camp Nou, hoteles, centros comerciales, etc, parece que se gripa y enfría...

No sé si tendrá algo que ver...










Laporta: Conflicto en Ucrania afectará el Espai Barça


El presidente del Barcelona se dijo preocupado por el impacto económico de la invasión rusa que afectará los costos del proyecto del club.




www.google.com


----------



## meanboy (28 Mar 2022)

Isabel de Baviera dijo:


> "España aprobará ayudas por 16.000 millones de euros contra el encarecimiento de la energía"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si se supone que el plan es ahorrar energia por escasez, no se comprende muy bien que se quiera abaratar para seguir como si nada. Esto es lo que no cuadra con el picoil.


----------



## FranMen (28 Mar 2022)

Isabel de Baviera dijo:


> Tío deja de retorcer tanto la mirada y contar tus fantasías ,te lo digo en plan colega.
> Mira aquí cerca cómo le va afectar al sector turístico de Cataluña esta guerra¿?
> Por si no lo sabes Cataluña tenía hasta ahora turismo de lujo.
> Que me corrija arnob si me equivoco.
> ...



Hombre, cerca: Fuengirola y Marbella


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (28 Mar 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Si se supone que el plan es ahorrar energia por escasez, no se comprende muy bien que se quiera abaratar para seguir como si nada. Esto es lo que no cuadra con el picoil.



A ver si lo he comprendido yo que no lo tengo muy claro deuda+escasez=hambre.
Pero vamos más allá :
El Gobierno limitará las subidas de los alquileres de las viviendas al 2% durante tres meses, y las empresas no podrán despedir a sus empleados, pero podrán recurrir a expedientes de regulación temporal del empleo (ERTE).
Puesta la ley puesta la trampa,esto me hace pensar que si las empresas no pueden hacer frente a los gastos por mucho que manden a los empleados al erte si no hay producción están condenadas al cierre.
Opinión.


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (28 Mar 2022)

Sigo(perdona que no me ha dado tiempo)
el 2/%de alquiler durante tres meses (ahora que llega el buen tiempo).
Y en invierno se presenta el gobierno en plan chulo y nos mete un 2×1 diciendo "señoras y señores Europa no tiene petróleo la culpa de Antonio Turiel que no nos ha avisado del peak oil, tienen que bajar la calefacción a 17° y no coger el coche ".
Y la inflación por escasez van a decir( que no es otra cosa que la deuda del estado a costa del pueblo).
Ajo y agua.


----------



## FranMen (29 Mar 2022)

Antorob, para el blog, más exacto: “*blood, toil, tears and sweat”.*
Este tipo de libros se llevan ahora 








El poder del Ahora - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org




En cualquier caso, gracias, como siempre por tus artículos.


----------



## FranMen (29 Mar 2022)

Me gusta el ejemplo del juego de las sillas. También el del canario en la mina.
Hay muchos países que nunca han entrado en el juego de las sillas: la mayor parte de África. Ahora son más los que se están quedando fuera. Turquía es uno de ellos y sería el canario en la mina. A su vez si miramos España, en muchos sectores pasa lo mismo: empresas muy dependientes de la electricidad se ven obligadas a cerrar, son las primeras en la lista de bajas. Los camioneros con escaso margen tendrán que vender el camión, de forma similar pescadores, ganaderos y agricultores. Faltan los primeros alimentos en los estantes. Hay rotura de stock de ciertos medicamentos en las farmacias. Es el juego de las sillas, son los canarios en la mina de lo que viene.
———
Hoy he iniciado el aprovisionamiento de material sanitario. Recuerdo que en Perú eran los pacientes los que llevaban lo necesario (guantes, gasas, sutura, anestesia) para la intervención, puede que pronto lo veamos aquí (ya hay problemas ocasionales en suministros al hospital)
———
Recuerdo que hablamos que buscarían la manera de que no consumamos para ocultar que hemos llegado al tope. Primero fueron los confinamientos, el canal de Suez con Evergrande. El cierre de los puertos de China. Comentaba que su imaginación es infinita y que buscarían más formas de frenar el consumo. Ahora tenemos la guerra en Ucrania con las sanciones de occidente y contrasanciones de Rusia, parece (está por ver) que el conflicto se acaba y ya nos llega otra parálisis: el coronavirus se extiende en China, Shangai se confina, nuevos cierres en el comercio Chino.


----------



## antorob (29 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Antorob, para el blog, más exacto: “*blood, toil, tears and sweat”.*
> Este tipo de libros se llevan ahora
> 
> 
> ...



Si, ya conocía la frase completa, pero para el titular me gustaba más "sangre sudor y lágrimas". 

Muchas gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (29 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Me gusta el ejemplo del juego de las sillas. También el del canario en la mina.
> Hay muchos países que nunca han entrado en el juego de las sillas: la mayor parte de África. Ahora son más los que se están quedando fuera. Turquía es uno de ellos y sería el canario en la mina. A su vez si miramos España, en muchos sectores pasa lo mismo: empresas muy dependientes de la electricidad se ven obligadas a cerrar, son las primeras en la lista de bajas. Los camioneros con escaso margen tendrán que vender el camión, de forma similar pescadores, ganaderos y agricultores. Faltan los primeros alimentos en los estantes. Hay rotura de stock de ciertos medicamentos en las farmacias. Es el juego de las sillas, son los canarios en la mina de lo que viene.
> ———
> Hoy he iniciado el aprovisionamiento de material sanitario. Recuerdo que en Perú eran los pacientes los que llevaban lo necesario (guantes, gasas, sutura, anestesia) para la intervención, puede que pronto lo veamos aquí (ya hay problemas ocasionales en suministros al hospital)
> ...




Creo que ya es tarde para ocultarlo todo.

Por ejemplo la crisis del diésel, la tenemos encima. 

Pero sobre todo, hay que esperar para ver si Putin se mantiene en su contrato pagado en rublos, pese a quien pese.

Es un cambio radical.


Saludos.


----------



## antorob (29 Mar 2022)

Dejo por aquí el artículo de Tim Watkins, porque es magnífico.

Time and time again…

Saludos.


----------



## tomac (29 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Creo que ya es tarde para ocultarlo todo.
> 
> Por ejemplo la crisis del diésel, la tenemos encima.
> 
> ...




Ya hay prisas para cerrar lo de Ucrania antes de este viernes... Porque sino no les quedará otra que pagar en rublos saltándose sus sanciones.


----------



## FranMen (29 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Creo que ya es tarde para ocultarlo todo.
> 
> Por ejemplo la crisis del diésel, la tenemos encima.
> 
> ...



Quizás se trate de acostumbrarnos a no consumir esgrimiendo pandemia, guerra… Ya llevamos más de dos años así, cuando queramos darnos cuenta vivir en la escasez será considerado algo natural, la gente olvidará los tiempos de los viajes al caribe por vacaciones o que disponían de automóvil privado…


----------



## Viviendo Digno (29 Mar 2022)

Toca decrecer. Punto, no hay más. Actualmente se están definiendo los bandos, y nada de lo que pasa con Rusia, China o EEUU es casualidad. 

El verdadero problema lo tiene Europa.


----------



## reconvertido (30 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Todo eso no es una novedad para el mundo del petróleo y todos lo saben, si bien si te vas a los escenarios de la IEA (y no reinterpretados por Turiel, que lee lo que le da la gana), verás que ellos ven el evento del peak oil algo más adelante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si te vas a los escenarios de la IEA
¿Tienes enlace a dichos escenarios?
Gracias por anticipado


----------



## mataresfacil (30 Mar 2022)

Siento los que piensan que el problema del petroleo se resuelve con el coche electrico, no es asi, de hecho el coche electrico es mas un problema que una solucion.

Tenemos que parar de crecer, es que es inviable, a la fiesta euro americana se han sumano millones de chinos e indios y el planeta no da para mas. Que el problema del petroleo es real lo ha puesto de manifiesto la guerra de Rusia.

Yo no se quien gana ni pierde el conflicto, ni se si es justa o injusta, lo que si parece claro es que si se retira del mercado mundial una gota de petroleo el mundo colapsa por algun lado y mira tu que cosas que sufren aquellos que mas dependen de el y de los grandes consumidores.

Era el momento ideal de tirar todas las teorias locas del peak por la ventana y de paso ganar la guerra, era facil, bastaba con que cada pais aumentase en un par de millones diarios sus pozos y Rusia no tendria absolutamente nada que hacer ni ofrecer, el precio del barril podria haberse desplomado y doble ruina para Rusia abocada a la mas insignificante de las realidades, su petroleo y gas no significarian nada y aislada internacionalmente colapsaria sola, pero no.

El mundo tiembla, y no por armas atomicas, sino por que los grandes productores han dicho que ni un barril mas, Ghawar ha dicho sin quererlo que el rey esta desnudo y que nos vayamos acostumbrando a que la fiesta se acaba, los tiempos? Esto es mas complicado, 5 años, dos, 15? no lo se, pero es real y lo que vemos en Ucrania es la guerra que viene, es la 1º pero la cosa se va aprecipitar, vienen las guerras de la energia. USA no ha ido a Marruecos por casualidad, puede que el proximo movimiento se de ahi, que cosas, un desierto sin nada que ofrecer, y asi en todos los paises que pintan algo en el mundo energetico.

Es nuestra guerra fria donde la doctrina Dulles se va allevar al extremo, solo que ahora hay un peligro, que en los conflictos a quello que se quiere proteger y controlar acabe destruido y acelere lo que podia ser una caida mas o menos brusca en el precipicio de Seneca, un Olduvai a lo bestia sin control, un Madmax 4 pero con mas patinetes electricos.

Un elemento clave para ver por donde van los tiros es la evolucion del mundo en el 2023, si todo se calma, la guerra se acaba y vemos un nuevo amanecer de crecimiento mundial, vuelos, turismo, compras locas, pues que quieren que les diga, lo firmo ahora mismo, pero ya veremos. Por cierto si el problema diesel es verdad no vamos a tardar en ver el problema pronto, si es una cuestion coyuntural tambien se vera, toca esperar.


----------



## FranMen (30 Mar 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Siento los que piensan que el problema del petroleo se resuelve con el coche electrico, no es asi, de hecho el coche electrico es mas un problema que una solucion.
> 
> Tenemos que parar de crecer, es que es inviable, a la fiesta euro americana se han sumano millones de chinos e indios y el planeta no da para mas. Que el problema del petroleo es real lo ha puesto de manifiesto la guerra de Rusia.
> 
> ...



Está claro que vienen (tenemos) malos tiempos, la duda es cómo de malos son, hasta que punto toca abrocharse el cinturón y en qué punto nos estabilizaremos. Como siempre, caeremos más de lo que corresponde para luego reorganizarnos y recuperar una parte , la diferencia con otras crisis es que después (salvo gran avance científico) nos tocará vivir por debajo de como hemos estado los últimos 50 años


----------



## Pinchazo (30 Mar 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> si te vas a los escenarios de la IEA
> ¿Tienes enlace a dichos escenarios?
> Gracias por anticipado



Son fáciles de buscar, pero te pongo enlace al último.



https://iea.blob.core.windows.net/assets/4ed140c1-c3f3-4fd9-acae-789a4e14a23c/WorldEnergyOutlook2021.pdf



Nótese que es un informe bastante denso y largo.

Por aquí alguien puso algún pantallazo de alguna gráfica del documento.

En general el documento se basa en tres escenarios. Inversión continuista en fósiles (modelo STEPS). Inversión moderada en renvovables (APS) y escenario de inversión masiva en renovables, o como ellos lo denominan, hacia emisiones cero (NZE).

En principio, este es un documento resumen basado en muchos otros y muchos datos. Y como se puede ver en el punto 5.2, dan por hecho que el petróleo puede seguir fluyendo sin problemas (ah... no te asustes con el escenario NZE y fíjate que el eje del petróleo no empieza en 0, y por eso parece una caída más abrupta de lo que es). Luego te vas a otros apartados y te hablan de inversiones necesarias para cada uno de los escenarios.

Y ahí es de donde se puede concluir que estamos como estamos, porque por lo visto ni se ha invertido lo suficiente en renovables, ni en fósiles. ¿Significa eso que los crashoileros tienen razón?
Para nada, porque no es que se haya invertido y no haya dado resultados (que es lo que debería ser si fuera un problema real de falta de rentabilidad de las inversiones por agotamiento), sino que simplemente, no se ha invertido (lo suficiente para mantener los flujos... inversión hay). ¿Porqué haríamos algo que parece tan estúpido?

Yo eso ya lo expliqué años atrás, porque estos debates no son nuevos. A medida que la tecnología renovable y fósil comienzan a tener puntos de rentabilidad similares, se entra en una situación de incertidumbre, donde los inversores no tienen claro que movimiento dar. Si invierten en fósiles y la tecnología renovable avanza algo más rápido de lo esperado, o aparecen nuevas reglas de los estados para limitar las emisiones, esas inversiones pueden quedarse con el culo al aire.

Por otro lado, en renovables se invierte, pero el escenario necesario para que podamos suplir la carencia de fósiles causada por las caídas de inversión es de tal magnitud que requeriría una inversión más agresiva, que temporalmente ascendería los propios costes renovables, y los inversores prefieren esperar y trabajar con los costes de una producción normal, no con sobrecostes de forzar a la capacidad de producción a crecer más del 50% anual.

Luego claro... cuando el suministro está ajustado, viene algo un poco gordo como ha pasado en Rusia, y en seguida se desatan los precios. Nada que no se pudiera esperar.

Pero la propia crisis genera que tanto los proyectos fósiles (especialmente proyectos cortoplacistas como el fracking) como los renovables más caros, puedan desatascar eso y aumentar las inversiones en energía, porque los precios han subido sensiblemente.

O sea, que asumiendo lo que dice la IAE, esto no es por falta de recursos, sino por falta de inversión. Y sobre ese escenario, ha llovido sobre mojado. Pero los nuevos precios deberían atraer inversiones y con nuevas inversiones se debería desatascar el escenario, ya sea que las inversiones se van a renovables, a fósiles o un poco a parte y parte.

Por supuesto los crashoileros llevan años clamando que todo lo que pasa es un encubrimiento conspiratorio porque las renovables no van a funcionar y lo que hay es un agotamiento de reservas, no falta de inversión. Estos anuncios no son nuevos, y ya ocurrieron en la crisis de petróleo de 2008 cuando los precios sufrieron un ascenso rápido. Pero luego pasó lo que pasó.


----------



## antorob (30 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Son fáciles de buscar, pero te pongo enlace al último.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La AIE (Agencia Internacional de la Energía) hace tiempo que no sabe por donde ir.

En Mayo de 2021, sacó este informe explicando que para conseguir el net zero, no solo no había que aumentar la inversión en fósiles, sino que había que reducirla a cero.

La AIE admite la urgencia de dejar de invertir en petróleo, carbón y gas hoy mismo 

El informe completo.

https://iea.blob.core.windows.net/a...lEnergySector-SummaryforPolicyMakers_CORR.pdf

El gráfico con las pautas temporales a seguir.








¿Y ahora hay que invertir el doble para aumentar la producción de petróleo?.

La verdad es que están desesperados y dicen una cosa y la contraria, mientras la producción de petróleo sigue cayendo y los inventarios se hunden, al tiempo que los precios del petróleo pasan de los 100$ (y eso ocurrió antes de la invasión).


Saludos.


----------



## Pinchazo (30 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> ¿Y ahora hay que invertir el doble para aumentar la producción de petróleo?.



Para el escenario net zero se debería haber hecho una inversión superior en renovables a la que produce naturalmente el mercado, porque como he dicho antes, no sólo vale pagar por los costes renovables, sino por costes para multiplicar la infraestructura de crear nuevas renovables. Y no poco.

Es decir, naturalmente se crece a un 10, 20%, 30% pero si no inviertes en fósiles requieres un 50, 70 o 100% de crecimiento.
Para que las renovables crecieran así, obviamente habría que pagarlas más caras.

O sea, no hay incongruencia.

Pero claro, esto debería ser en el pasado, ya que estamos viendo las cosas a retrovisor. Como ya mostré en otra parte del hilo, las renovables están agregando 0,6 mbd anual (bueno... esa referencia creo que es de 2020, y cada año cambia a una cantidad mayor) en forma de electricidad, que según los usos pueden dar hasta x3 equivalente (depende del uso, luego no es tan sencillo). Habiendo crecido un poco más, no habríamos estado como estamos, pero bueno...

Si preferís seguir creyendo que todo esto es una conspiración y los que tienen razón son los que se han equivocado tanto en el pasado... pues nada. Yo no voy a discutir las creencias de nadie.

Pero ya te aviso que con estos precios, como es lógico, se van a disparar las inversiones. Lo que no se con seguridad es cuanto hacia que modelo energético.


----------



## FranMen (30 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Son fáciles de buscar, pero te pongo enlace al último.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En mi pacoopinión, eso sería un atenuante pero no la solución, si suben los precios de la energía se puede invertir más en esta, sí, pero también se para gran parte de la economía.
Por otra parte, el crecimiento de las energías alternativas también tiene un límite, igual que el petróleo, los metales son finitos y cada vez más caros de extraer, parcialmente se puede atenuar cambiando por materiales con peor rendimiento pero más baratos pero es insuficiente para suplir al petróleo barato de años atrás.
Hasta ahora, la economía de escala abarataba los costes. Empieza a ser al contrario: cuanto más pides más caro te sale y eso es clara muestra de que estamos agotando los recursos, repito, no sólo de petróleo


----------



## Pinchazo (30 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> En mi pacoopinión, eso sería un atenuante pero no la solución, si suben los precios de la energía se puede invertir más en esta, sí, pero también se para gran parte de la economía.
> Por otra parte, el crecimiento de las energías alternativas también tiene un límite, igual que el petróleo, los metales son finitos y cada vez más caros de extraer, parcialmente se puede atenuar cambiando por materiales con peor rendimiento pero más baratos pero es insuficiente para suplir al petróleo barato de años atrás.
> Hasta ahora, la economía de escala abarataba los costes. Empieza a ser al contrario: cuanto más pides más caro te sale y eso es clara muestra de que estamos agotando los recursos, repito, no sólo de petróleo



Las renovables con una tecnología conceptual. La implementación real puede ser muy variada. La base de los paneles solares, por ejemplo, es el silicio (aunque técnicamente son semiconductores y otros elementos también son viables). La corteza terrestre es básicamente silicatos (óxidos de silicio).
Hay más elementos, por supuesto, como los conductores implicados. El aluminio también es uno de los elementos más abundantes de la corteza. También virtualmente inagotable.
El hierro del acero es igualmente uno de los elementos más abundantes, usado en todo tipo de infraestructuras. Otro tanto con el cemento, que está compuesto de elementos abundantes (calcio, silicio, aluminio, hierro y magnesio).

Las renovables pueden ser construidas completamente usando elementos abundantes. ¿Por qué no se hace? Porque no es así como funcionan los procesos económicos. Importa la relación valor-coste y se usa lo más conveniente en cada momento. No significa que no puedan ser construidos de otra manera.

Además, los materiales no se agotan. Cuando estos alcanzan su fin de vida, los elementos siguen ahí. Los átomos no se evaporan. Símplemente el estado del material está en un estado degradado por exposición al exterior o estrés de los materiales, y requieren ser reconstruidos. Técnicamente es posible reutilizar los mismos elementos una y otra vez, aunque es más sencillo en un principio no tener en cuenta esas consideraciones cuando el reciclado es más caro que la obtención de nuevo material.

En todo caso, dado que se usan básicamente elementos abundantes, no hay un tope cercano. Los clásicos argumentos de dependencia de elementos escasos ya se hable de materiales preciosos o tierras raras, suelen siempre caer en el error de la falsa dependencia.

Cuando hablas de materiales abundantes, no es cierto que las economías de escala se inviertan. De hecho, no pasa nunca como tal, sino que son factores contrapuestos en los costes. Las economías de escala abaratan, pero los agotamientos fuerzan a recurrir a reservas peores.

Pero con los materiales abundantes eso básicamente no pasa.

De momento las renovables siguen creciendo exponencialmente. Aunque no se esté haciendo esa inversión acelerada que probablemente comenzará si estos precios altos se mantienen un tiempo (digamos más de un año... es más que se convenza a los inversores de que esto va para largo que un tiempo definido) y veremos esa exponencial bastante acelerada dentro de poco.

Sí, claro que mientras el tema del petróleo dure, todo sube, renovables incluidas. A fin de cuentas los materiales hay que transportarlos y muchos de los elementos de fabricación se siguen haciendo sobre la base de fósiles (aunque yo diría que aquí hay más carbón que petróleo. El petróleo afecta masivamente al transporte, pero en otras áreas no es tan importante).

Pero no os perdáis el punto. El diferencial de coste renovables vs fósiles aumentará a favor de las primeras. Si hay una inversión acelerada, puede que esto no se refleje bien en los precios, porque una parte mayor del coste iría derivada a aumentar la velocidad de sustitución en lugar de pagar únicamente la infraestructura.

Mi opinión es que también se va a invertir en petróleo, así que más bien creo que el flujo de petróleo se va a estabilizar o la caída será más lenta (independientemente que pueda haber un pequeño lapso de uno o dos años de adaptación) mientras las renovables aumentan de velocidad un poco, pero tampoco tan exagerado, y con eso ya se cuadran cuentas.
El escenario de inversiones masivas en renovables se daría en caso de que el mundo del petróleo tenga más problemas de los previstos, siendo el escenario peor un bache energético hasta que la sustitución ya va más rápida que el descenso.

Me estoy repitiendo porque esto ya lo dije un par de veces en el hilo.


----------



## antorob (30 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Las renovables con una tecnología conceptual. La implementación real puede ser muy variada. La base de los paneles solares, por ejemplo, es el silicio (aunque técnicamente son semiconductores y otros elementos también son viables). La corteza terrestre es básicamente silicatos (óxidos de silicio).
> Hay más elementos, por supuesto, como los conductores implicados. El aluminio también es uno de los elementos más abundantes de la corteza. También virtualmente inagotable.
> El hierro del acero es igualmente uno de los elementos más abundantes, usado en todo tipo de infraestructuras. Otro tanto con el cemento, que está compuesto de elementos abundantes (calcio, silicio, aluminio, hierro y magnesio).
> 
> ...



Como siempre, haces referencia a los materiales abundantes pero olvidas los que son escasos e igualmente imprescindibles. 

El níquel, la plata, el cobre, no son tan abundantes y para las necesidades requeridas, no existen suficiente producción en estos momentos... ni de lejos. Incluso el litio que es relativamente abundante ahora, necesitaría multiplicar su producción muchas veces, para acompañar el desarrollo renovable y debo recordar que su precio se ha multiplicado por seis, solo con cuatro coches eléctricos en el mercado. 

Seamos realistas y no busquemos los argumentos favorables, obviando los desfavorables.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinchazo (30 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Como siempre, haces referencia a los materiales abundantes pero olvidas los que son escasos e igualmente imprescindibles.



No, no lo he olvidado.

He dicho, ya hasta la saciedad, que no son imprescindibles. No es que lo olvide. Es que os insisto que no hay dependencia por mucho que insistáis en que sí lo hay. Vuestra visión rígida de extrapolar la energía del presente al futuro simplemente escalando el consumo de elementos del presente no tiene fundamento económico ninguno.

Lo que está pasando con las baterías es un claro ejemplo. Habéis insistido un montón de veces que si las baterías dependían del cobalto. Ya se os dijo que las empresas trabajarían en ello y que si faltaba cobalto (que nadie sabe si se explotarán nuevas reservas, como los nódulos de manganeso del fondo marino), se prescindiría de ese elemento.

Y el primer movimiento a bombo y platillo de Tesla (pero que otros han preparado también sin tanta fanfarria) era plantear a medio/corto plazo la eliminación del cobalto con química basada únicamente en níquel.

Luego que si el propio níquel podía faltar. El propio Elon demandó a la industria que minaran más (porque reservas hay, pero de poco sirve si no se invierte para crecer al ritmo suficiente). Entonces plantearon aumentar las LFP para los coches con menor autonomía y así reducir la presión sobre el níquel y dar más tiempo a la industria para que expanda la producción.

Y ya han vuelto a anunciar que para las de níquel, que van a comenzar a mezclar con manganeso para reducir la demanda de níquel para la misma cantidad de baterías producidas de alta densidad energética.

O CATL que anunció que además de ion-litio, el próximo año comenzará a disponer de ion-sodio donde todos sus elementos no sólo son abundantes, sino que el suministro actual es suficiente para escalarlo a velocidades enormes (porque a diferencia del litio u otros elementos, no necesitamos una cantidad grande de nuevas minas)

Es un ejemplo muy claro como la industria no se ata a un elemento concreto (porque a diferencia de otras industrias, esta es una que evoluciona muy rápido), sino que recurre a lo que cuadra mejor en el coste y disponibilidad del momento.

Pero seguís insistiendo en la dependencia de elementos. Luego no os extrañéis de que vuestras predicciones sean fallidas.


----------



## reconvertido (30 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Son fáciles de buscar, pero te pongo enlace al último.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te pedía los escenarios para tener referencias, no porque dudase de ellos (de hecho más o menos los conozco).

Así que calma.
Soy de los tuyos soy anti picoil-societal-crash-we're-all-doomed-arrepentíos-pecadores.
Si usas el buscador sabrás lo que opino del tontaco de Turiel y SUS MENTIRAS.

Te comento un par de cosas:
O sea, que asumiendo lo que dice la IAE, esto no es por falta de recursos, sino por falta de inversión.
Esto lo tengo clarísimo.
Pero da gusto ver que todavía queda vida inteligente por el foro y llegan a las conclusiones lógicas de una transición industrial.

Nótese que es un informe bastante denso y largo.
Nótolo, nótolo.
Pero lo quiero como referencia nada más, no tengo tiempo de leerlo ahora.

Son fáciles de buscar, pero te pongo enlace al último.
Entiendo que te refieres al informe, y no a "escenarios", que están todos en dicho informe.
¿O existen más escenarios (que no world energy outlooks, que cada año hay uno?

De nuevo gracias por la contribución.


----------



## antorob (30 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> No, no lo he olvidado.
> 
> He dicho, ya hasta la saciedad, que no son imprescindibles. No es que lo olvide. Es que os insisto que no hay dependencia por mucho que insistáis en que sí lo hay. Vuestra visión rígida de extrapolar la energía del presente al futuro simplemente escalando el consumo de elementos del presente no tiene fundamento económico ninguno.
> 
> ...



No se utiliza el litio, níquel, cobalto porque sean baratos, sino porque resultan los mejores elementos, los más eficientes o los de mayor densidad energética.

En el discurso tecno-optimista, se vende como una mejora el cambio a otros elementos más abundantes, cuando en realidad es un grave retroceso. Cae la autonomía, pero a cambio es más barato y abundante, pero no es un buen sustituto.

Luego hay que vender necesidad por virtud y seguir con el discurso de "mejora tecnológica". 

La prueba del cambio de prioridades es hacer "verde" el gas. Tenemos emergencia climática, pero como las renovables son un fiasco, cambiamos el discurso, haciendo "verdes" la energía nuclear y el gas y seguimos como si nada. Después de semejante viraje, el desprestigio de la política pro-renovable de la Unión Europea es evidente. 

El colmo es que en 2021, aumentó el consumo de carbón (para generación eléctrica) en la Unión Europea y disminuyó la energía generada por el viento. Fracaso absoluto y viraje vergonzante, en un ejemplo de desesperación.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (30 Mar 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Te pedía los escenarios para tener referencias, no porqeu dudase de ellos (de hecho más o emsno lso conozco).
> 
> Así que calma.
> Soy de los tuyos soy anti picoil-societal-crash-we're-all-doomed-arrepentíos-pecadores.
> ...



Viendo tu declaración de intenciones, creo que es perder el tiempo, pero leí y analicé el documento en Octubre de 2021, con mis conclusiones.

WEO World Energy Outlook. 2021.

Lo que lamento de todo esto, es que nuestro futuro será renovable o no será (no existe alternativa). Pero vuestro tecno-optimismo nos hace caer en futuros demasiado optimistas y pretendo ser bastante más realista.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinchazo (30 Mar 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Entiendo que te refieres al informe, y no a "escenarios", que están todos en dicho informe.
> ¿O existen más escenarios (que no world energy outlooks, que cada año hay uno?



Obviamente me refería al informe. Escenarios puedes hacer infinitos.

Pero vamos... Es el clásico "alto, medio, bajo". La base de esos escenarios son las emisiones del CO2, pero nos vale indirectamente para el agotamiento fósil, porque dejar de emitir CO2 es equivalente a decir que dejamos de usar recursos fósiles.

En general, hay mucha incertidumbre siempre, porque las fuentes de datos no están bajo control y siempre pueden ponerse en duda. Por ejemplo, temas de reservas muchas veces se obtienen de las referencias que dan los propios países, como cuando el Leones que nos da la chapa con el carbón hacía referencia a los informes de BP sobre las reservas de España. Obviamente ese dato no lo ha inventado BP, sino que lo ha recopilado de fuentes españolas, que puedes poner en duda su fiabilidad.

Si eso lo escalas al planeta, pues imagínate la cantidad de incertidumbre que hay.

Pero mi experiencia me dice que los crashoileros, que siempre escucharon a la gente de ASPO, se van siempre a las predicciones más catastrofistas, mientras que en general, lo que suele ocurrir son los valores medios (cosas de la probabilidad). Últimamente ya lo exageran, como las gráficas esas de meter a los perfiles más agresivos de agotamiento supuestos factores de rentabilidad del petróleo (por lo de la TRE y todo eso) para hacer aún más agresivo el retorno.
Pero ocurre que en realidad no tienen ni idea de verdad de cuales son los retornos energéticos que cambia constantemente con los cambios tecnológicos, y además pueden alimentarse de fuentes auxiliares como usar bombas eléctricas para pozos de petróleo, que si bien el petróleo podría tener un retorno bajo, si la electricidad usa de media fuentes de retorno alto, el resultado es que el modelo funciona.

O sea, que siempre llevan todas las variables a su extremo esperando lo peor, asumiendo continuidad tecnológica, etc. etc.
Por eso creo que se han equivocado, se equivocan y se volverán a equivocar con sus predicciones.


----------



## reconvertido (30 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Obviamente me refería al informe. Escenarios puedes hacer infinitos.
> 
> Pero vamos... Es el clásico "alto, medio, bajo". La base de esos escenarios son las emisiones del CO2, pero nos vale indirectamente para el agotamiento fósil, porque dejar de emitir CO2 es equivalente a decir que dejamos de usar recursos fósiles.
> 
> ...



Básicamente hago el mismo análsis que tú.


----------



## blahblahblah (30 Mar 2022)

goyim
pasen y vean
ya no hay oil para ti
y el CO2 es malo malísimo 

así que hay que reducirte




por favor, sé solidario, deja de respirar









y baila al son de todas las canciones que toquemos


----------



## Pinchazo (30 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> No se utiliza el litio, níquel, cobalto porque sean baratos, sino porque resultan los mejores elementos, los más eficientes o los de mayor densidad energética.



Cada contexto hace más interesante una tecnología u otra. Pero os olvidais que esto no es algo fijo y que los valores no están estáticos.

Por ejemplo, las LFP solían decir que tenían una densidad de 90 a 160 Wh/kg. Sin embargo, las LFP de última generación se plantean densidades de 200 a 240 Wh/kg

Las nuevas ion-sodio de CATL prometen 160 Wh/kg. Pero es que además ya han adelantado patentes para aumentarlo a 200 wh/kg

La tecnología no está quieta.

Y si uno aisla un parámetro, por supuesto que lo ideal es que la densidad sea lo más alta posible. Y la durabilidad. Y el coste... y...

Pero en la práctica, cuando se fabrica una máquina, por ejemplo un coche ligero, según su propósito y especificaciones deseadas, hay un baremo suficiente, e ir más allá si es a costa de empeorar otros parámetros, sólo puede dañar su valor económico.

Por ejemplo, un coche de X autonomía puede venderse mejor uno que tenga el doble pero cueste un 50% más. Cada uno tendrá su público.

Lo que os olvidais es que esto no está quieto. No es que con las LFP no se pueda hacer X o Y, porque hay que ver que rendimiento da, y eso ha cambiado con el tiempo.
Por eso ahora pueden plantearse coches con LFP, cuando antes no. Sí, claro, si las baterías con cobalto no subieran de precio, pues sus incrementos de autonomía nos llevarían más lejos aún, ¿no?
Pues sí... pero si la industria considera que vende más no incrementando la autonomía, sino reduciendo el precio, pues le sale a cuenta un cambio de la química.

Lo que no implica que los coches sean peores, pues puede tener una densidad que las baterías de un coche de hace una década que sí tenían cobalto, pero ahora sin él.

¿Puedes anticipar que densidades y químicas usaremos dentro de diez años? No. Al contrario, haceis una proyección estática de la tecnología.

Malthusianismo que repite los errores del pasado.



antorob dijo:


> En el discurso tecno-optimista, se vende como una mejora el cambio a otros elementos más abundantes, cuando en realidad es un grave retroceso. Cae la autonomía, pero a cambio es más barato y abundante, pero no es un buen sustituto.
> 
> Luego hay que vender necesidad por virtud y seguir con el discurso de "mejora tecnológica".



Más bien vosotros vendéis que la tecnología está quieta y que claro, todo va a peor.
Os pensáis que toda esas investigaciones, esas patentes, son sólo trucos de papel que no tienen resultados reales.

Obvio que concluyáis que todo se va a la mierda.
Seguid esperando el apocalipsis.




antorob dijo:


> La prueba del cambio de prioridades es hacer "verde" el gas. Tenemos emergencia climática, pero como las renovables son un fiasco, cambiamos el discurso, haciendo "verdes" la energía nuclear y el gas y seguimos como si nada. Después de semejante viraje, el desprestigio de la política pro-renovable de la Unión Europea es evidente.



_Como las renovables son un fiasco..._

Conclusiones erróneas sobre bases erróneas que se dan por hecho y evidentes cuando los datos dicen lo contrario.



antorob dijo:


> El colmo es que en 2021, aumentó el consumo de carbón (para generación eléctrica) en la Unión Europea y disminuyó la energía generada por el viento. Fracaso absoluto y viraje vergonzante, en un ejemplo de desesperación.



Poner palabras de desprecio no cambia los argumentos.

No tengo los datos de energía eólica de Europa en 2021. Los datos de 2021 son aún recientes y no se han trasladado a muchos informes. Se que se aumentó la potencia, pero menos de lo que se recomendaba, por mezcla de factores (paralización por COVID más cambios regulatorios de algunos países, creo recordar).

¿Qué significaría que Europa generó menos viento?

Que tuvo un año con menos borrascas que el anterior.

¡Qué gran fracaso para las renovables! Que generaron un poco menos que el anterior por una cuestión probabilística. Y claro, si se genera menos de una, pues se genera más de otra.

En serio... Estos ataques furibundos a las renovables son ridículos. La tendencia global de instalación sobre renovables es claramente exponencial. Un grano no hace granero, y que haya oscilaciones en Europa en un año no significa nada.

Te habrá costado buscar un dato negativo así suelto. Bueno, no... le habrá costado al primero que lo buscó... luego lo dice por ahí y todos los críticos repiten cual loros "¡Fracaso renovables!". O como los ataques absurdos del leonés con datos desfasados.

Pero lo que digan en los foros importa un pimiento. Los que trabajan en la industria miran los temas de costes e invierten por negocio. No se informan por los foros, así que lo que digamos no va a cambiar nada de la realidad.
El mayor riesgo es que algún político mentecato escuche ciertas barbaridades y les de por plantear en plan marxista un plan "decrecionista" (= empobrecimiento por mandato legal).


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (30 Mar 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Te pedía los escenarios para tener referencias, no porque dudase de ellos (de hecho más o menos los conozco).
> 
> Así que calma.
> Soy de los tuyos soy anti picoil-societal-crash-we're-all-doomed-arrepentíos-pecadores.
> ...



¿Puedes explicar esto por favor?

"Así que calma.
Soy de los tuyos soy anti picoil-societal-crash-we're-all-doomed-arrepentíos-pecadores".


----------



## reconvertido (30 Mar 2022)

Isabel de Baviera dijo:


> ¿Puedes explicar esto por favor?
> 
> "Así que calma.
> Soy de los tuyos soy anti picoil-societal-crash-we're-all-doomed-arrepentíos-pecadores".



El picoil, tal y como está vendido por tontacos como el Turiel, es solo una engañifa para tratar de imponer un régimen comunista duro.
Vea donde Turiel dice que tendremos una nevera para todos y cosas de esas.
Como Cuba.
Y vea cóm lo dice "polla en mano" y además cascándosela.
Bien, pues Antoñito lleva así 10 años o más, siendo el relevo a Pedro Prieto, que lleva 25 que como está ya mayor, le coge el relevo el tontaco de Turiel.

Así que ya sabéis PECADORES BLANCOS, arrepentíos de vuestros pecados CONTRA LA MADRE TIERRA, que el fin se acerca, Y NO TENDRÉIS NADA Y SERÉIS FELICES.

¿Explicado amiga pecadora?


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (30 Mar 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> El picoil, tal y como está vendido por tontacos como el Turiel, es solo una engañifa para tratar de imponer un régimen comunista duro.
> Vea donde Turiel dice que tendremos una nevera para todos y cosas de esas.
> Como Cuba.
> Y vea cóm lo dice "polla en mano" y además cascándosela.
> ...



Gracias por tu opinión .


----------



## reconvertido (30 Mar 2022)

Isabel de Baviera dijo:


> Gracias por tu opinión .



Asumo que no estás de acuerdo con mi análsis.


----------



## antorob (30 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Cada contexto hace más interesante una tecnología u otra. Pero os olvidais que esto no es algo fijo y que los valores no están estáticos.
> 
> Por ejemplo, las LFP solían decir que tenían una densidad de 90 a 160 Wh/kg. Sin embargo, las LFP de última generación se plantean densidades de 200 a 240 Wh/kg
> 
> ...



Lo puse el otro día, pero como los enlaces no los lee nadie, se queda en el olvido.

Los datos del 2021 son estimaciones y los del 2022 previsiones.







Aumento del carbón 2021 +18%, previsión 2022 +11%.

Eólica, disminución 2021 - 4%, previsión 2022 +5%.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (30 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Cada contexto hace más interesante una tecnología u otra. Pero os olvidais que esto no es algo fijo y que los valores no están estáticos.
> 
> Por ejemplo, las LFP solían decir que tenían una densidad de 90 a 160 Wh/kg. Sin embargo, las LFP de última generación se plantean densidades de 200 a 240 Wh/kg
> 
> ...




Sigues con el mismo discurso, cuando te han cambiado las reglas.

La Comisión Europea etiqueta como 'verdes' el gas y la nuclear.


"Llegó el día. Este miércoles 2 de febrero, la Comisión Europea ha publicado el *Acto Delegado Complementario final sobre la Taxonomía de Actividades Sostenibles de la UE*. En otras palabras: ha dado el* visto bueno definitivo al texto que etiqueta el gas fósil y la nuclear como ‘verdes’ *de cara a inversiones del sector privado. Salvo algunos cambios menores, el contenido es el mismo de versiones anteriores.

Todo este proceso se ha alargado durante más de un año. La decisión de Bruselas ha generado un *enorme rechazo *de la sociedad civil, pero también de muchos países (incluido España), de europarlamentarios, e incluso de uno de los grupos de especialistas que han asesorado, que lo ven como un paso atrás para la lucha frente al cambio climático y la transición ecológica."



No son mis palabras y el giro radical tampoco es mío. Ni siquiera es un ataque furibundo a las renovables, es una dosis de realidad, que te viene marcada por las propias consignas de la Unión Europea. En lugar de redoblar las inversiones y eliminar los fósiles, lo que hacen es un ejercicio de hipocresía y cambian de "color", las energías necesarias e imprescindibles. Por eso digo hacer de la necesidad, virtud.

Saludos.


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (30 Mar 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Asumo que no estás de acuerdo con mi análsis.



Que más da lo que yo pienso¿?
Sólo te he pedido una explicación y me la has dado.
Si tienes buenos criterios y la información se puede contrastar no deberías preocuparte por lo que puedan pensar los demás.


----------



## reconvertido (30 Mar 2022)

Isabel de Baviera dijo:


> Que más da lo que yo pienso¿?
> Sólo te he pedido una explicación y me la has dado.
> Si tienes buenos criterios y la información se puede contrastar no deberías preocuparte por lo que puedan pensar los demás.



Es el escote de la bruja escarlata el que me turba "Sissi".
(Creo que es la bruja escarlata la imagen de tu avatar)


----------



## sebboh (30 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> ¡Qué gran fracaso para las renovables! Que generaron un poco menos que el anterior por una cuestión probabilística. Y claro, si se genera menos de una, pues se genera más de otra.



Yo diria que es un fracaso grande si, tienes Alemania con sobredimensionamiento en eolica y solar (65GW y casi 60GW respectivamente, bastante más en ambas renovales que el consumo máximo del pais) y necesitan si o si las contaminantes para poder tener la energía necesaria.

Por cierto creo sólo tienes en cuenta la demanda eléctrica sin mirar el consumo de energía primario. Con eso hace que toda la inversión en renovables pase a ser un GRAN fracaso, quien mas tajada ha sacado de esa inversión son los paises de alrededor de Alemania que cuando se alinean los astros y las renovables generan mas de la demanda necesaria Alemania tiene que pagar a esos paises para que les lleve el exceso de electricidad


----------



## Pinchazo (30 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Lo puse el otro día, pero como los enlaces no los lee nadie, se queda en el olvido.
> 
> Los datos del 2021 son estimaciones y los del 2022 previsiones.
> 
> ...



Ahí dice "preliminar". No son datos finales. Cuidado que si mezclan fuentes de información pasan estas cosas también.

Pero vamos... suponiendo que hubiera pasado. Si ves la potencia, se ha agregado. Ergo, la única explicación sería por cambios en la cantidad de viento que tiene oscilaciones por años.

Las potencias van a más.

Por cierto, que mucha potencia de carbón veo ahí de incremento. Entiendo por las cifras que son GW de potencia.









Tracker Map - Global Energy Monitor







globalenergymonitor.org





¿63 GW nuevos de carbón? No lo veo por ningún lado. No se sobre que base de datos lo estarán justificando. Quizás sobre centrales apagadas y reencendidas, y lo computan como generación agregada.

Eso puede ser, como ha pasado aquí en España que se encendió una central de carbón a raíz del tema del gas. Obviamente, si tienes centrales disponibles y una caída brusca de un combustible o una subida rápida del consumo, pasen esas cosas. En este caso parece más subida del consumo, creo que arrastrada del anterior. En 2020 hubo una caída de consumo más brusca, así que es normal que ahora de 2020 a 2021 haya una subida rápida que compense lo del año anterior.

O sea, que es el reflejo de una subida rápida de consumo (respecto al año pasado) sobre una matriz que no ha cambiado tan rápido.

Pues vale. Potencia se ha agregado tanto solar como eólica.

No veo el "fracaso renovable" por ningún sitio. En todo caso, cambios rápidos por las excepcionalidades de esos años. Un crecimiento tan rápido del consumo de energía en un lugar como Europa no es normal, pero no es un crecimiento real, sino más bien la recuperación de consumo por la caída de 2020.


----------



## Pinchazo (30 Mar 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> Yo diria que es un fracaso grande si, tienes Alemania con sobredimensionamiento en eolica y solar (65GW y casi 60GW respectivamente, bastante más en ambas renovales que el consumo máximo del pais) y necesitan si o si las contaminantes para poder tener la energía necesaria.



No hay sobredimensionamento. La potencia máxima no nos dice nada, porque no ocurre que se encienda toda la generación a la vez. Nos importan los costes de generación y el perfil de generación.

Habrá que instalar más, bastante más. Y no habrá ningún problema con eso.



sebboh dijo:


> Por cierto creo sólo tienes en cuenta la demanda eléctrica sin mirar el consumo de energía primario.



No olvido nada. Si nos fijáramos en electricidad, las renovables ya son un gran éxito, porque estamos hablando de generaciones equivalentes y superiores a la nuclear, según que zonas.

Pero ya sabemos que estamos a los comienzos de la transición. ¿Acaso no hemos hablado de la electrificación, tanto transporte como industria?
¿Qué es eso sino energía primaria?




sebboh dijo:


> Con eso hace que toda la inversión en renovables pase a ser un GRAN fracaso, quien mas tajada ha sacado de esa inversión son los paises de alrededor de Alemania que cuando se alinean los astros y las renovables generan mas de la demanda necesaria Alemania tiene que pagar a esos paises para que les lleve el exceso de electricidad



Eso es una exageración. Parte de la integración renovable no es "aprovecharse de la energía no renovable del vecino" sino mejorar la integración de renovables entre todos. Suele ser que las borrascas tienen un efecto más localizado, así que no es raro que mientras tenemos borrasca en España, tienen anticiclón en Alemania.

Y la solar, que mientras amanece aquí, allí aún es de noche y al revés cuando anochece.

Pero ya sabemos que integrar las renovables requiere más que sólo instalarla, y por eso se habla tanto de los mecanismos de almacenamiento.
Nada que no sepamos.

Sólo los crashoileros consideran esto un síntoma de fracaso y quieren sentenciar la carrera cuando apenas estamos en el comienzo de esta.


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (30 Mar 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Es el escote de la bruja escarlata el que me turba "Sissi".
> (Creo que es la bruja escarlata la imagen de tu avatar)



Una imagen muy real de mí misma, la gente que me conoce me llama bruja, dicen que mí mirada desconcierta...no se si sera verdad.


----------



## antorob (30 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Ahí dice "preliminar". No son datos finales. Cuidado que si mezclan fuentes de información pasan estas cosas también.
> 
> Pero vamos... suponiendo que hubiera pasado. Si ves la potencia, se ha agregado. Ergo, la única explicación sería por cambios en la cantidad de viento que tiene oscilaciones por años.
> 
> ...




Mira esta noticia y entiende que si las renovables no son capaces de cubrir la demanda y necesitamos de nuevo, más gas y más carbón, se puede hablar perfectamente de fracaso renovable, porque las inversiones siguen disparadas.

Alemania deja a un lado su objetivo de descarbonización y reactiva sus centrales de carbón.

"Alemania ha decidido reactivar sus centrales de carbón ante el riesgo de falta de suministro energético. El país europeo deja a un lado su objetivo de descarbonización para hacer frente a la coyuntura actual en la que se corre el riesgo de un corte del suministro de gas procedente de Rusia."

Dependemos del gas y del carbón. Míralo desde el lado que quieras.

Y no estamos empezando, llevamos más de 20 años de inversión en renovables.

La transición energética

"El Gobierno federal alemán continúa así con la reestructuración sostenible del sistema energético, iniciada ya en el año 2000, con la primera resolución sobre el abandono de la energía atómica y la promulgación de la Ley de Energías Renovables. El apoyo a las energías renovables comenzó en Alemania ya en los años 1990; en el 2000 fue redoblado con la Ley de Energías Renovables."

Al paso que vamos, en 2040 seguiréis con el mismo mensaje. "Hemos llegado al 8% de la generación de energía primaria y necesitamos invertir el triple en renovables, para llegar al 100% renovable en 2060".

Saludos.


----------



## reconvertido (30 Mar 2022)

Isabel de Baviera dijo:


> Una imagen muy real de mí misma, la gente que me conoce me llama bruja, dicen que mí mirada desconcierta...no se si sera verdad.



Pensaba eras forero.


----------



## Pinchazo (30 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Mira esta noticia y entiende que si las renovables no son capaces de cubrir la demanda y necesitamos de nuevo, más gas y más carbón, se puede hablar perfectamente de fracaso renovable, porque las inversiones siguen disparadas.
> 
> Alemania deja a un lado su objetivo de descarbonización y reactiva sus centrales de carbón.



Es un copy&paste (que además está enlazado) del economista, que tiene una larga historia de periodismo cuestionable.

Pero además, de lo que se habla es de cambiar gas por carbón por seguridad de suministro por el tema del gas ruso.

Nada nuevo bajo el sol, que no cambia la realidad de que las inversiones renovables siguen en el mismo rumbo. Además aunque hay compromisos por CO2, las inversiones en renovables ahora mismo están basadas en criterios económicos, no en sostenibilidad.

Simplemente, si hablamos de costes de nueva potencia, salen más baratas. Otra cosa es necesitar generación rápida sobre centrales ya existentes, como era lo que hablábamos antes.



> Dependemos del gas y del carbón. Míralo desde el lado que quieras.



Lo miro desde las proyecciones de economía y sustitución energética. 



> Y no estamos empezando, llevamos más de 20 años de inversión en renovables.



N veces repetido. N veces respondido. 
Exponencial.




> Al paso que vamos, en 2040 seguiréis con el mismo mensaje. "Hemos llegado al 8% de la generación de energía primaria y necesitamos invertir el triple en renovables, para llegar al 100% renovable en 2060".



Duplicar cada X años. En un escenario moderado, pues sí, podríamos irnos más allá incluso del 2060. Si es un escenario de carencia de fósiles, ese X será mayor. Por ejemplo duplicar cada 3 en lugar de cada 5

No se ya por cuanto andamos, pero aunque fuera un 2%. En escenario moderado
2027 4%
2032 8%
2037 16%
2042 32%
2047 50% <- Deja de ser exponencial porque en realidad es logística. Pasamos a ir "del revés"
2052 68%
2057 84%
2062 92%
2067 96%...

Pero si es acelerado...
2025 4%
2028 8%
2031 16%
2035 32%
2038 50%
2041 68%
2044 84%
2047 92%
2050 96%...

No son escenarios todo o nada. Puede haber periodos sin problemas de precios fósiles con crecimientos más moderados y periodos de inversión agresiva en sustitución.

No me invento los escenarios. Es básicamente lo que se deduce de la IAE, y que además es bastante razonable.


----------



## antorob (30 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Es un copy&paste (que además está enlazado) del economista, que tiene una larga historia de periodismo cuestionable.
> 
> Pero además, de lo que se habla es de cambiar gas por carbón por seguridad de suministro por el tema del gas ruso.
> 
> ...



Supongo que a estas alturas, eres consciente de que mientras aporto citas, enlaces, gráficos y previsiones de todo tipo de fuentes, tú solo contestas con tus comentarios. No es que no te crea, es que no puedo refutar argumentos inexistentes.

Pon alguna fuente real, no previsiones. Recuerda, sobre el papel podemos crear el Cielo. Luego, construirlo ya es otra cosa.

Así me suenan tus explicaciones y previsiones futuristas.

Durante muchos años, los seguidores del peak oil, han sido acusados de lo mismo. Previsiones de un pico del petróleo que la realidad se encargaba de desmentir. Las tornas han cambiado y el peak oil ha llegado (aunque sea relativo, luego ya se verá). En cambio son ahora los tecno-optimistas, los que planean escenarios maravillosos que luego nunca se cumplen.

Un poco de rigurosidad, por favor.

Saludos.

PD. Para que entiendas a qué me refiero.

Si das un plan de 2040, donde se van a vender x millones de coches eléctricos y las renovables van a ser y% del total de energía primaria, se necesitan A toneladas de cobre, B toneladas de Litio, C toneladas de Níquel, etc. En esas previsiones es imprescindible decir de que minas van a salir, no sea que el cobre, el litio y el níquel, resulten ser inmateriales. Este problema es el que se repite en todos los informes que leo. Nunca se dice, de donde salen las materias primas. Y es un problema importante cuando la propia AIE reconoce escasez de materiales críticos y la necesidad de un volumen de producción, mucho más elevado que el actual.


----------



## sebboh (30 Mar 2022)

deberían sobredimensionar otro x5 por si acaso


----------



## cnk57 (30 Mar 2022)

Para ir haciéndonos una idea planteo una serie de cuestiones, a modo de resumen (porque ya se han ido tratando):

+ ¿Hay alguna fuente de energía "no fósil" que pueda adecuarse a la demanda? (Dias sin sol, noches, días con poco o demasiado viento)?
+ ¿Es imprescindible la energía fósil para fabricar generadores de energía no fósil?
+ ¿Qué elementos no energéticos necesarios para "la civilización" solo se extraen del petróleo (plásticos, abonos)?
+ El transporte de mercancías a mediana y gran escala (barcos, aviones, camiones de gran tonelaje), ¿es posible con energía no fósil?
¿Y la minería?
¿Y las grandes explotaciones agrarias?
+ De ser posible lo anterior, ¿cuál es esa o esas fuentes de energía? y ¿cuándo podríamos tener el 50% de medios de producción y transporte usando esas nuevas fuentes?
+ ¿Es posible la producción de biocombustibles a la escala necesaria?

Un saludo


----------



## Pinchazo (30 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Supongo que a estas alturas, eres consciente de que mientras aporto citas, enlaces, gráficos y previsiones de todo tipo de fuentes, tú solo contestas con tus comentarios. No es que no te crea, es que no puedo refutar argumentos inexistentes.



Que anteojeras, chico. El informe de la IEA te la sopla. En enlace para hacer seguimiento de las centrales de carbón te la sopla.
Te puse un gráfico sobre la exponencial renovable, más que nada para ver los valores de los que hablábamos.

Y otras cosas.

Sí... Tú pones mucho más enlaces. Porque a diferencia de lo que estoy haciendo yo, que lo poco que he puesto lo he buscado cada vez, se nota que tú estás haciendo copy&paste.

¿Hay un problema con eso? No, claro. Pero repetir mil veces un argumento no es dar mil argumentos. Es dar la chapa con uno solo.
Si esto se trata de un concurso de quien pone más tronchos, me parece fenomenal que te corones campeón.

Pero creo que se trata de informar a la gente, más que otra cosa, y si te replico no es tanto para ti como para los posibles lectores de estos hilos.

En realidad vuestros argumentos son sólo un puñado, y me he centrado en eso.



> Pon alguna fuente real, no previsiones. Recuerda, sobre el papel podemos crear el Cielo. Luego, construirlo ya es otra cosa.



Nadie puede dar datos del futuro, porque no existen. Vosotros incluidos. Todo lo que se puede es publicar las proyecciones de unos y otros, y señalar los datos argumentales, que es lo que he ido haciendo en este hilo, y que sistemáticamente has ignorado en lugar de replicar.

La IEA es de lo más fiable que es, y ya se ha visto como has respondido. "No se sabe ni por donde les da el aire". No... mucho mejor las predicciones de Turiel sistemáticamente fallidas, pero que curiosamente para su camarilla siempre han sido acertadas.

O el mismo argumento repetido una y otra vez. Ya he perdido la cuenta de veces que en el hilo me has dicho que las renovables llevan 20 años desarrollándose, y te he replicado, cada vez con más hastío y más corto. La primera vez te posteé la gráfica. Ya se ha perdido... "no aporto datos". Pues vale.

No se si fuiste tú mismo quien puso una captura de un gráfico del propio informe de la IEA. Se supone que lo has leído. Pero claro... se reinterpreta y se coge lo que se quiere y se cuenta como se quiere. Así todos los enlaces nos dan la razón.

No será por hilos, donde en un montón de ellos he desgranado los datos de BP para sacar las mismas exponenciales y hacer proyecciones similares.





> Así me suenan tus explicaciones y previsiones futuristas.
> 
> Durante muchos años, los seguidores del peak oil, han sido acusados de lo mismo. Previsiones de un pico del petróleo que la realidad se encargaba de desmentir. Las tornas han cambiado y el peak oil ha llegado (aunque sea relativo, luego ya se verá). En cambio son ahora los tecno-optimistas, los que planean escenarios maravillosos que luego nunca se cumplen.



Vivís en vuestro mundo.

El pico del petróleo lo han visto todas las agencias. Creerse que el fin del petróleo sólo lo defendían los apocalípticos es mentir.
Lo que había es diferentes escenarios. Y sigue habiéndolos, como hemos visto antes en el hilo.

Cuando comenzó todo esto del crashoil de manos de la web de crisisenergetica.org la solar se medía en megawatios y hablar de cientos de gigawatios daba la risa. ¡Antes se acabará el cobre!
Pero cientos de gigawatios es lo que se instala ahora, y sigue creciendo.
Antes las propias agencias postulaban un peak fósil más en el futuro, precisamente por esos escenarios. Si las renovables no van, pues se invertirá más en el fósil.
Tú mismo me has enlazado el carbón, aunque yo te replique que cuidado, que no es carbón vs renovables, sino carbón vs gas natural (en Europa)

Las renovables están creciendo tanto que ahora se duda si el pico del petróleo llegará por reducción de demanda o por carencia de oferta.



> Si das un plan de 2040, donde se van a vender x millones de coches eléctricos y las renovables van a ser y% del total de energía primaria, se necesitan A toneladas de cobre, B toneladas de Litio, C toneladas de Níquel, etc.



Lo que decía. Dar la brasa. ¿Acaso no he respondido eso ya? ¿Acaso no he mostrado como la industria se está preparando para otros escenarios, multiplicando los caminos para en caso de que falten ciertos elementos o se encarezcan?

Y erre que erre. Repites como si fuera un argumento nuevo.



> En esas previsiones es imprescindible decir de que minas van a salir, no sea que el cobre, el litio y el níquel, resulten ser inmateriales. Este problema es el que se repite en todos los informes que leo. Nunca se dice, de donde salen las materias primas. Y es un problema importante cuando la propia AIE reconoce escasez de materiales críticos y la necesidad de un volumen de producción, mucho más elevado que el actual.



La IEA da información, a diferencia de vosotros que dais conclusiones. Porque las opciones son minar más, o cambiar las químicas. Y se están explorando ambas.

Vosotros sin embargo adelantáis ambos caminos antes de tiempo y concluís que ni habrá materiales, ni habrá sustitutos.... porque patata.
¿Cuantas veces tendré que repetir que el uso de materiales en las renovables es por conveniencia y no por dependencia?

Mismamente hace unos pocos días CATL anunció sus nuevas baterías para coches (nótese que son los packs completos, no las celdas, luego las densidades mostradas son menores porque incluyen todos los elementos para su uso).

Pues bien, ellos con su tecnología de LFP están igualando las densidades de los packs de baterías de los Tesla Model S de 2016. (Unos 160 wh/kg sobre pack completo)

Pues vuestras proyecciones lineales sobre uso de niquel y cobalto hacia el futuro a la basura.

Y con el litio y el sodio otro tanto. Pero bueno... Otra vez que se repiten los argumentos... y van...

Vosotros seguid haciendo proyecciones lineales y ya veréis que parecido tiene con la realidad.


----------



## antorob (30 Mar 2022)

[
Que anteojeras, chico. El informe de la IEA te la sopla. En enlace para hacer seguimiento de las centrales de carbón te la sopla.
Te puse un gráfico sobre la exponencial renovable, más que nada para ver los valores de los que hablábamos.





Te he puesto más arriba, mi análisis del informe de la IEA. Pero como da igual lo que te ponga, lo has ignorado.

Extraigo estos párrafos finales de mi análisis.

WEO World Energy Outlook. 2021.


Por último, llegamos al clásico entre los clásicos. Nos dice la producción de petróleo y gas en cada escenario, hasta 2050. Si no se invierte nada en absoluto, la producción de oil cae a 10 millones de b/d en 2050. Si solo se invierte en los campos existentes y aprobados, la producción cae hasta 25 millones de b/d en 2050 (NZE). En el escenario APS, la producción cae hasta los 75 millones de b/d en 2050.

La tabla de abajo nos facilita la inversión necesaria para producir el suficiente petróleo para satisfacer la demanda, separando la inversión en campos existentes o nuevos campos, según la década correspondiente.

*Sorprende que en el escenario NZE, en la década 2020-2030 necesitemos invertir 365.000 millones, prácticamente la misma inversión que en 2021. También podemos ver, que invirtiendo esa misma cantidad, la producción de petróleo se derrumba en 2030 a alrededor de 70 millones de b/d, siguiendo el color verde del gráfico, hasta 2030. *



*Este último gráfico es la clave de toda la presentación del WEO 2021. Casi 400 páginas para glorificar el escenario NZE y disminuir la emisión de CO2, destinadas a tapar el hecho de que si seguimos invirtiendo la misma cantidad de hoy día, la producción de petróleo en 2030 se desploma en torno a solo 70 millones de b/d.

En este punto y para recalcar esta afirmación, vuelvo a traer la primera gráfica, donde es evidente que la inversión prevista en NZE en el periodo 2021-2030 es equivalente a la inversión actual. Y con esa idéntica inversión, la producción se desploma en 2030. Es una forma ambigua y disimulada, de reconocer que si la inversión sigue como hasta hora, la producción caerá 25-30 millones b/d, en solo 8 años. Por eso, sin decirlo piden doblar la inversión actual, en el caso de querer mantener la producción.*








No queda entonces ninguna duda. Ver la altura de la gráfica en gris de la izquierda, correspondiente al año 2021 es muy similar a la columna en verde del escenario NZE 2022-2030.



Todo el informe parece construido al revés.

Primero calculamos cuanto petróleo podemos extraer y después, como va a faltar petróleo, hagamos lo que hagamos, es imprescindible hacer de la necesidad virtud y presentar el escenario NZE como algo a conseguir voluntariamente, en lugar de ser forzados por el descenso inevitable de la producción de petróleo, debido al agotamiento de las reservas. 

Para llegar a ese NZE, se necesita un crecimiento descomunal en la inversión. Por ejemplo, la instalación de capacidad renovable se tiene que cuadruplicar en 2030, respecto de 2020. En el escenario NZE, las ventas de eléctricos en 2030, deben suponer el 60% del total. En la India ya están preparando cargadores en las calles. En cuanto puedan si eso, ya crearán la red eléctrica. En África, lo mismo.

No sé si les han dicho a los responsables del informe que para 2030 faltan solo 8 años.








Y por último, las inversiones en tecnología renovable no van a ser pequeñas. 4 billones de dólares por año, a financiar la mayoría por la parte privada, en el escenario NZE desde 2026 a 2030.

*Señores 4 billones. Las impresoras van a echar humo. Aquí está la otra clave oculta. Para superar la caída de petróleo por falta de inversión y mantener un buen crecimiento, son necesarios 4 billones de dólares anuales en inversiones renovables, mejora de la eficiencia e infraestructuras. *





*Es doloroso pensar que en el mejor escenario previsto por la AIE, para salvar el planeta del calentamiento global y al mismo tiempo crecer un 3,6% de media mundial (ver tablas), necesitamos invertir 365.000 millones de dólares anuales en petróleo y gas y nada menos que 4 billones de dólares anuales, hasta 2030, en el sistema renovable, en un contexto que ya incluye la mayor deuda mundial de la historia. 

Si además tenemos en cuenta que la impresión monetaria desde 2008, pero sobre todo desde el inicio de la pandemia en 2020, ha originado una inflación creciente (con la ayuda de la ruptura de las cadenas de suministro) y que ya estamos inmersos en una crisis energética en medio mundo por falta de inversión, ¿qué puede salir mal, con este plan de inversiones?. 


---------------------------------*

Por lo tanto, lo que propone tu admirada IEA, es seguir invirtiendo como hasta ahora en petróleo (350.000 millones de dólares anuales) asumiendo una caída a los 70-72 millones de b/d en 2030 e invertir 4 billones de dólares en renovables cada año, como si no tuviéramos deudas.

Claro, así cuadran todas las cuentas. Y siguen sin decir de donde extraen los elementos químicos fundamentales.

Me canso.

No respondes a nada o dices que ya lo has respondido.

Y lo resuelves todo con un crecimiento exponencial, como si el cobre, la plata o el litio salieran de debajo de las piedras.

Cuando algún panel solar o molino, se pueda construir desde el comienzo con energías renovables, se podrá calcular hasta donde llega ese crecimiento exponencial. Mientras necesitemos petróleo para todas las fases de extracción de materiales, construcción, transporte e instalación de los elementos renovables, las cuentas no cuadran, porque seguimos dependiendo de los fósiles. Y no digo nada de sustituir el 75% del uso actual del petróleo, situación de la que estamos todavía muy lejos.

Si 100 millones de coches eléctricos solo ahorran 2 millones de b/d de petróleo, todavía estamos muy lejos de empezar a sustituir el petróleo. Esta parte es la que veo más difícil y para la que el crecimiento exponencial no sirve.

En la vida real, mira lo que pasa con los precios del litio, en los últimos meses.







Cuando aportes algún dato, te contesto.

Gracias por tu paciencia.

Saludos.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pinchazo (30 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Sigues con el mismo discurso, cuando te han cambiado las reglas.
> 
> La Comisión Europea etiqueta como 'verdes' el gas y la nuclear.



Ah... Esto no lo comenté aquí, pero sí lo había comentado en otros hilos.

Esto sólo tiene implicaciones en temas de financiación. Ha sido un tira y afloja entre naciones entre quien pone la pasta y para qué.

La nuclear ha sido una exigencia francesa. Ya comentado en los hilos de nuclear, que no es una "nuclearización" ( o sea, buscar aumentar aún más energía nuclear) sino simplemente asegurar que su matriz energética no pierda demasiada potencia de golpe ya que le va a envejecer muchos reactores nucleares a la vez. Va a tener que quitar mucho y lo que planean instalar sólo compensa una parte. Y como tardan tanto en construirlos, pues tienen que empezar YA.

O sea, que no es una muestra de fracaso renovable, sino más bien la constatación de que los planes nucleares al concretarse, se van a quedar insuficientes (¿adivinas la energía que rellenará el hueco?).

¿A alguien le sorprende el más gas? Eran los planes. Otra cosa es que no me extrañaría que tras lo de Rusia se recule. La idea era que el mix fuera renovable+gas hasta que tuviéramos tecnología de almacenamiento a las escalas de la sustitución.

Que planteen gas es la constatación de que los planes son renovables+gas. Las renovables ya estaban financiadas, así que no es más que llorar a la unión a que también ayuden a financiar el gas.

Es bastante posible que a falta de gas ruso, se recule en esos planes, se permita emitir más CO2 por un tiempo con carbón y se aceleren los proyectos de almacenamiento.

En ningún momento es una constatación de fracaso renovable. Más al contrario, cuando se ve lo de la nuclear de cerca, se ve que es una planificación de descenso, y el gas es la constantación de la tendencia al mix. O sea, justo lo contrario de la interpretación negativa que hacéis.

Los planes de las renovables siguen viento en popa.


----------



## Pinchazo (30 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Extraigo estos párrafos finales de mi análisis.
> 
> WEO World Energy Outlook. 2021.



Es un tochazo, pero es que a parte de citar muchas cosas, y "sorprenderte" de muchos datos y poner comentarios de escepticismo, no veo el punto exacto de crítica.

Parece que te extrañe que en escenario de rápido descenso de emisiones, el petróleo se desploma.

Pero chico... ¿como crees que se da ese escenario si no es dejando de usar los fósiles?

Y comenté el que parece un punto importante ya antes. Decir que la IEA dice que no se está invirtiendo suficiente. Y eso no lo discuto. Es más, he argumentado por qué creo que pasa.

Más allá de eso veo no veo el punto más que agregar coletillas de duda sobre lo que se dice.

Lo demás es interpretación tuya sobre como crees que se ha construido el informe, porque partes de tu propio prejuicio de que el informe se crea para tapar el peak oil o algo así.

El caso es, ¿porqué no se ha hecho? Ya opiné antes. Creo que es incertidumbre sobre cual de los caminos tomaremos que para los inversores puede significar la diferencia entre un gran negocio y un negocio ruinoso.

La realidad es que las cantidades de inversiones en energía de las que estamos hablando sobre el total de la economía no son tales como para hacer un cuello de botella. Luego, ¿qué problema hay en incrementarlas? Ninguno.

¿Por qué el rápido incremento de inversión? Porque se ha acumulado la falta de inversión en campos de los años pasados.

Hablas de "impresoras que echan humo", pero se habla de unos 2 a 4 billones, cuando la economía mundial mueve alrededor de 85. Vamos... que no llega ni al 5% de la economía. Lo importante son los porcentajes, no las "impresoras" ni otros debates para empantanar más el tema en el que te metes.
Sin embargo, lo planteas como algo imposible. Pues no se, chico. Yo creo que un 5% hasta un 10% de PIB dedicado a energía no supone ninguna locura.

Además, como tú mismo dices, el escenario es de crecimiento. Claro que el crecimiento se va a otras naciones en lugar de occidente. Pero como son escenarios globales, pues ahí está.

En resumen... Que no veo nada especial en ese escenario.


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (30 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Ah... Esto no lo comenté aquí, pero sí lo había comentado en otros hilos.
> 
> Esto sólo tiene implicaciones en temas de financiación. Ha sido un tira y afloja entre naciones entre quien pone la pasta y para qué.
> 
> ...



Te refieres a esto¿?

Copio y pego parte de tu comentario:

Bueno... no quiero perderme en el detalle, y además tampoco es un tema del que sepa mucho, así que lo dejo ahí.






Sri lanka, el pais que prohibió la importación de fertilizantes y pesticidas, miremos como le fué.


Taiwan es casi la mitad de superficie de Sri Lanka y además mas montañoso, similar cantidad de habitantes pero no pasan hambre. y cuánto de lo que comen es importado? porque en Hong Kong tampoco pasan hambre y son ciento y la madre en un campo fútbol.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Pinchazo (30 Mar 2022)

Isabel de Baviera dijo:


> Te refieres a esto¿?



No. 
¿Qué tiene que ver la nuclear con el tema de los cultivos?

¿Te has confundido con los hilos?

El hilo de la nuclear tiene al menos semanas, creo que más de un mes de antigüedad. Quizás más. Pero me da pereza buscarlo.
En todo caso, queda dicho. Si divides las declaraciones de inversión de Macron en energía nuclear y divides por el coste de las nucleares, te da poca potencia, y a un calendario donde se está planteando desconectar bastante más.
Aunque haya margen para que la nuclear bajara de precio, ni con los costes que plantean (la nuclear tiende a pecar de optimista por bastante), siguen alcanzando lo necesario para sostener su parque nuclear.

Así pues, es una gestión de descenso nuclear, no incrementarlo como lo venden los defensores de la nuclear.


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (30 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> No.
> ¿Qué tiene que ver la nuclear con el tema de los cultivos?
> 
> ¿Te has confundido con los hilos?
> ...



Pues si te da pereza pon en el buscador la palabra clave y lo busca así tienes tus propios seguidores y el debate.

Entre vicio y virtud esta la cosa.


----------



## antorob (30 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Es un tochazo, pero es que a parte de citar muchas cosas, y "sorprenderte" de muchos datos y poner comentarios de escepticismo, no veo el punto exacto de crítica.
> 
> Parece que te extrañe que en escenario de rápido descenso de emisiones, el petróleo se desploma.
> 
> ...



Te contesto a ti, aunque sé que caerá en saco roto, pero al menos el resto del foro lo puede valorar.

Este gráfico de BP, nos muestra el consumo de energía primaria mundial. 

Quitando el año 2020 por razones obvias, el crecimiento es evidente.

https://www.bp.com/content/dam/bp/b...l-review/bp-stats-review-2021-full-report.pdf

*Las renovables están en color naranja. Crecen muy rápido, exponencialmente desde el año 2008. Pero un vistazo rápido, muestra que si quitamos la parte naranja del gráfico, el consumo de energía sigue creciendo sin parar. Si por muy rápido que crezca la parte renovable, el resto sigue creciendo, la función de las renovables es acompañar el crecimiento y no sustituirlo.

Solo hace falta mirar la suma de la parte verde (petróleo), roja (gas) y gris (carbón) , para comprobar que el consumo sigue creciendo a un ritmo bastante estable.*

El mantra de que el crecimiento de las renovables es exponencial, sirve para cuando empiecen a sustituir a los fósiles, cosa que no han hecho todavía.









Por otro lado, la inversión en renovables crece muy deprisa.







Pero el consumo de petróleo tampoco ha dejado de crecer ni un ápice.









Ahora que cada uno saque la conclusión que quiera. Yo solo dejo los datos.


Saludos.


----------



## Pinchazo (30 Mar 2022)

Las fósiles han crecido hasta ahora. Ok.
Las renovables también.

¿Que ha pasado con el porcentaje de renovable sobre el total? También ha crecido.

No se tú, pero yo a que crezca más rápido y que vaya comiendo terreno, por poco que parezca ahora (exponencial) yo lo llamo sustituir.
Y cuando caigan las fósiles, sea ahora en 2030 o en 2050 según escenarios pues tanto más evidente será.


----------



## FranMen (30 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Que anteojeras, chico. El informe de la IEA te la sopla. En enlace para hacer seguimiento de las centrales de carbón te la sopla.
> Te puse un gráfico sobre la exponencial renovable, más que nada para ver los valores de los que hablábamos.
> 
> Y otras cosas.
> ...



Una pregunta tonta: ¿el platino podría sustituir al paladio en los catalizadores? ¿ Si es así por qué no se ha hecho pese a dispararse el spread?
Lo pongo como ejemplo para otros materiales.
Entiendo por ejemplo que el cobre podría sustituir a plata en los paneles si la plata se dispara, pero eso no sería bueno, sería malo.
Es como si tienes una bicicleta de carbono último modelo y la cambias por una de acero porque el presupuesto no te llega, te moverás pero no será igual


----------



## sirpask (30 Mar 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> Para mi el modelo Chino es la solución (solución que odio y que no deseo para nadie, pero es lo que hay), de ahí que los veamos como los rivales, paso a enumerar sus características:
> 
> Modelo Urbano concentrado, población rural en franca decadencia.
> Población con voluntad ciudadana y servil.
> ...



No solo esto es hacia donde nos dirigimos, si no que lo va a acabar pidiendo la ciudadania.

Nos meteran 600€ por persona en la cripto cuenta, con una fecha de caducidad de 1 o 2 meses y listo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (30 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Las fósiles han crecido hasta ahora. Ok.
> Las renovables también.
> 
> ¿Que ha pasado con el porcentaje de renovable sobre el total? También ha crecido.
> ...



Pinchazo, ¿dónde has metido el diésel de las gasolineras? ¡que no hay!.


----------



## FranMen (30 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> [
> Que anteojeras, chico. El informe de la IEA te la sopla. En enlace para hacer seguimiento de las centrales de carbón te la sopla.
> Te puse un gráfico sobre la exponencial renovable, más que nada para ver los valores de los que hablábamos.
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]
Es muy fácil, cerramos colegios, hospitales, textil, automóviles, cultivos…(armamento no por Putin) y nos ponemos todos a minar y fabricar paneles: el gran salto adelante con doble mortal carpado


----------



## antorob (30 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Las fósiles han crecido hasta ahora. Ok.
> Las renovables también.
> 
> ¿Que ha pasado con el porcentaje de renovable sobre el total? También ha crecido.
> ...




Bueno, bueno. Busca la definición de sustituir. No te inventes su significado para que cuadre con lo que opinas.

Si el consumo de fósiles sigue subiendo a buen ritmo, las renovables acompañan el crecimiento energético, pero no sustituyen absolutamente nada.

Cuando los fósiles caigan , lo que ocurrirá es que el crecimiento del consumo de energía también caerá a un ritmo similar, pero esto si es una opinión, porque estoy hablando del futuro.

Hasta mañana.

Saludos.


----------



## zahoriblanco (30 Mar 2022)

El proceso Fischer-Tropsch es un proceso químico para la producción de hidrocarburos líquidos (gasolina, keroseno, gasoil y lubricantes) a partir de gas de síntesis (CO y H2). Fue inventado por los alemanes Franz Fischer y Hans Tropsch en 1925.

Esto no es viable? Leí que los nazis producian 100000 bdia con esto


----------



## nedantes (30 Mar 2022)

Contextualiza la situación energética actual en el mundo y especialmente en Europa
*"Geoestrategia y energía nuclear" ☣ - Charlando con José Gutiérrez Elso*


----------



## FranMen (30 Mar 2022)

Semi-offtopic:








Las maquinillas de afeitar tienen una segunda vida, de forma pionera, en Almería


El Consorcio del Sector II de la Provincia de Almería para la Gestión de Residuos es la primera entidad de Almería en establecerse como punto de recogida y sumarse al programa Además de promover el reciclaje, la iniciativa recauda fondos para la Asociación Española Contra el Cáncer para...




www.diariodealmeria.es




Que buenos son: “ La participación como punto de recogida en el programa de reciclaje es gratuita y no supone ningún coste”


----------



## mapachën (30 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Para el escenario net zero se debería haber hecho una inversión superior en renovables a la que produce naturalmente el mercado, porque como he dicho antes, no sólo vale pagar por los costes renovables, sino por costes para multiplicar la infraestructura de crear nuevas renovables. Y no poco.
> 
> Es decir, naturalmente se crece a un 10, 20%, 30% pero si no inviertes en fósiles requieres un 50, 70 o 100% de crecimiento.
> Para que las renovables crecieran así, obviamente habría que pagarlas más caras.
> ...



Luego está donde se añaden... China, Europa y USA añaden mucho... Y el resto del mundo, pues poco (con salvedades como Australia, canada... ).

Europa necesita 200 GW offshore como el comer, con 6500 horas nominales equivalentes para subsanar "el problemilla" que tenemos actualmente... Eso son 200.000 M€ así a ojímetro, mucha pasta la verdad... Pero es lo que hay.

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ponix (30 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Es el primer tema que abro en burbuja y aunque nadie o casi nadie me conoce, considero importante plantear un análisis del punto de inflexión ante el que nos encontramos y sus posibles consecuencias.
> 
> Explicación de las consecuencias del peak oil, a partir de 2022.
> 
> ...



Buen hilo.


----------



## Ponix (30 Mar 2022)

Hans_Asperger dijo:


> Si esas gráficas son ciertas, "se va a habé un follón"...



Es completamente cierto. Esta mierda no la verás en los medios de manipulación.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (30 Mar 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Es completamente cierto. Esta mierda no la verás en los medios de manipulación.



Pues -tal y como dicen Los Anglosajones- "we're in for a bumpy ride", vamos, que se vienen curvas... que Dios nos pille confesaos... Saludos.


----------



## Ponix (30 Mar 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> Bueno tranquilidad que para algo han vacunado al 90% de la gente. Solo tienen que activar la fecha de caducidad para que la gente no viva mas de X años...
> Te sigo desde hace mucho Antorob y aprecio mucho tu trabajo. Pero los que dirigen este mundo son también muy conscientes del problema de eso no tengo dudas, vease Los Limities del Crecimiento del Club de Roma, Informe Lugano...



Completamente de acuerdo contigo. La supervax solo tiene dos propósitos. Uno, trasladar dinero público a manos privadas. Dos, solucionar la demanda energética de la forma más bruta.


----------



## Ponix (30 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Prefiero hablar sobre lo relacionado con el petróleo, al menos en las primeras respuestas.
> 
> Lo otro, ya sabes, forma parte de las teorías "conspiranoicas".
> 
> Saludos.



Conspiranoicas o no, el temita va de la mano. 


antorob dijo:


> Supongo que a estas alturas, eres consciente de que mientras aporto citas, enlaces, gráficos y previsiones de todo tipo de fuentes, tú solo contestas con tus comentarios. No es que no te crea, es que no puedo refutar argumentos inexistentes.
> 
> Pon alguna fuente real, no previsiones. Recuerda, sobre el papel podemos crear el Cielo. Luego, construirlo ya es otra cosa.
> 
> ...



No serás tú Antonio Turiel foreando verdad? Jaja


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (30 Mar 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Conspiranoicas o no, el temita va de la mano.
> 
> No serás tú Antonio Turiel foreando verdad? Jaja



Pues a mí no me cabe la menor duda que este hilo es parte del trabajo de investigación de Antonio Turiel.
Ahora dudo mucho que se ponga Antonio a forear,ayer salía en entrevistas en los periódicos,en Youtube.
No tendrá otra cosa mejor que hacer Antonio fíjate.
Será algún alumno suyo, compañero, conocido imagino.


----------



## Tio_Serio (30 Mar 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1005638
> 
> 
> deberían sobredimensionar otro x5 por si acaso



Entiendo que la barra gris es potencia instalada .. 

Joooder, eólica y solar rondando los 60Gw y produciendo 5 ..

Este gráfico es un ZASCA renovable, cada vez que lo miras te quedas


----------



## Merrill (30 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Cada vez pienso más que fue el fracking el que concedió una prórroga a la crisis de 2008 y no los bancos centrales que sólo aprovecharon la oportunidad, sin fracking la impresora no habría funcionado. Ahora no quedan conejos en la chistera y, por mucho que se imprima, toca caer



Fracking e impresora son dos caras de la misma moneda. No puedes financiar el fracking sin impresora y no puedes sostener los papeles impresos sin más petróleo. Cuando falla uno se cae todo como un castillo de naipes.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (30 Mar 2022)

zahoriblanco dijo:


> El proceso Fischer-Tropsch es un proceso químico para la producción de hidrocarburos líquidos (gasolina, keroseno, gasoil y lubricantes) a partir de gas de síntesis (CO y H2). Fue inventado por los alemanes Franz Fischer y Hans Tropsch en 1925.
> 
> Esto no es viable? Leí que los nazis producian 100000 bdia con esto



Y por eso perdieron la guerra, consumía tanto carbón que los alemanes sufrían carestía de carbón para calefacción.

Núnca se recuperaron de eso, es una falla estratégica INFERNAL.


----------



## sebboh (30 Mar 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Entiendo que la barra gris es potencia instalada ..
> 
> Joooder, eólica y solar rondando los 60Gw y produciendo 5 ..
> 
> Este gráfico es un ZASCA renovable, cada vez que lo miras te quedas



Pues ahí va la estadística del mes de marzo en Bélgica


----------



## FranMen (30 Mar 2022)

Merrill dijo:


> Fracking e impresora son dos caras de la misma moneda. No puedes financiar el fracking sin impresora y no puedes sostener los papeles impresos sin más petróleo. Cuando falla uno se cae todo como un castillo de naipes.



Y buena parte de la renovable también.
Recuerdo la cantidad de huertos solares que se hicieron sólo por las subvenciones y que sin estas dejaron de ser rentables.
Si las materias primas suben de precio muchas renovables pueden no merecer la pena.
Por cierto, los paneles que compré hace poco más de seis meses han subido un 10%, no se han abaratado


----------



## Pinchazo (31 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Una pregunta tonta: ¿el platino podría sustituir al paladio en los catalizadores? ¿ Si es así por qué no se ha hecho pese a dispararse el spread?
> Lo pongo como ejemplo para otros materiales.
> Entiendo por ejemplo que el cobre podría sustituir a plata en los paneles si la plata se dispara, pero eso no sería bueno, sería malo.
> Es como si tienes una bicicleta de carbono último modelo y la cambias por una de acero porque el presupuesto no te llega, te moverás pero no será igual



Perdón por los posibles errores. Tengo hoy mi pc ko y respondo con móvil que es un coñazo y no es bueno para comentar.

Del tema específico de los catalizadores estoy pez, pero me centro en el argumento base.

Aunque no siempre sea empeorar (te podría poner otros casos), obviemos eso y démoslo por bueno.

A fin de cuentas si era conveniente era por algo, ¿no?
Por ejemplo sustituir la plata de los paneles en realidad es más el coste de replantear su construcción que de pérdida de eficiencia. O sea, coste.









Can solar panels be made without silver?


Most solar panels use silver for wiring, but new technology such as back contact cells can reduce or even eliminate the use of this precious metal.




www.thesolarnerd.com





Digamos que, costes de desarrollo aparte poner un panel ultrafino de cobre o aluminio detrás incrementa el coste directo e indirecto (por ejemplo, por más peso) del panel en un 10%.
Sí. En ese parámetro ha sido "ir a peor", pero ¿que reducciones de precio se han logrado con las economías de escala?
Se ha convertido una supuesta barrera insalvable de falta de materiales en un tema de coste y/o rendimiento que se diluye en un mar de variables positivas y negativas, cambiando a cada momento.

Es como la referencia a las baterías que hice en el post de antes. Las lfp son menos densas que las químicas con cobalto pero los avances de empaquetado las hacen comparables en densidad con las de cobalto de hace 6 años.

Si sólo observáis lo negativo deducís colapso, como es obvio, pero no es así como son las cosas.


----------



## FranMen (31 Mar 2022)

Yo no soy un experto y no puedo darte cifras como antorob pero veo graves problemas a tu exposición:
1.- Hace falta más cobre que plata por placa
2.- Aunque sea más barato, el precio del cobre también está subiendo mucho 
3.- Si el cobre sustituye a la plata hará falta aún más y subirá aún más de precio 
4.-Puede haber mucho cobre pero lo importante es que sea barato de extraer, si la energía sube y el cobre está más escondido subirá mucho de precio 
5.-La cantidad de placas/plata-cobre necesarias para sustituir al petróleo es tan grande que es imposible de conseguir 
6.-Hace falta ya, no dentro de 20-30 años
7.-la economía de escala, que antes abarataba los costes ahora los aumenta. Cuánto más pides de un material más caro es. Es muestra inequívoca de escasez


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (31 Mar 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Pinchazo, ¿dónde has metido el diésel de las gasolineras? ¡que no hay!.



Me parece un comentario muy cutre,eso es difundir un bulo a nivel nacional,puede que en tu zona no haya diesel pero en la mía no ha faltado ni un día, será que vives en una zona de escasez.


----------



## risto mejido (31 Mar 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Perdón por los posibles errores. Tengo hoy mi pc ko y respondo con móvil que es un coñazo y no es bueno para comentar.
> 
> Del tema específico de los catalizadores estoy pez, pero me centro en el argumento base.
> 
> ...




vaya articulo de mierda que pones amego, la plata no se usa en fotovoltaica porque sea muy conductiva, nooooooooo

lo repito por enesima vez en este foro
se pone porque las celulas de el panel estan encapsuladas en polimero EVA, se pone EVA porque es una material al que la radiacion ultravioleta no le afecta, es muy resistente y no se fractura , ademas su dilatacion es muy similar por no decir igual a la plata (asi se postergan los hotspot en los paneles), por eso se usa la plata y es imprescindible

los paneles solares he leido que se degradan con el tiempo, eso tambien es mentira, una celula solar es eterna, bajan su rendimiento porque las conexiones del bus con la celula debido a la dilatacion-contraccion del panel que ocurre todos los dias se va desprendiendo a un nivel microscopico y eso de momento no se puede evitar, tu cojes una celula de un panel de 30 años y lo vuelves a soldar otros buses y vuelve a dar la misma eficiencia que cuando salio de fabrica

el problema de usar cobre o que no lleve la suficiente plata un bus de una celula es que el cobre tiene la mania de reaccionar con el EVA formando unas burbujas muy pequeñas que en la reaccion esas burbuja no se de que son, pero dilatan y se contraen de una manera muy diferente a como lo hacen el EVA y la plata, y al dilatar tanto separan los buses (hilos que conectan unas celulas con otras) de la celula provocando un hotspot donde sube muchisimo la temperatura y el panel se inutiliza en cuestion de meses

no existen paneles sin plata, cuando lo leo lo descarto porque se que no se puede , porque lo he visto, he visto a tecnologos investigando sobre ello y sus conclusiones eran que nanai, ahora si me dices que hay cuatro lame subvenciones que conocen a alguien que esta dispuesto a conceder una mega subvencion para que vivan la vida padre, pues entonces te digo que si, incluso saldran en prensa

el futuro esta ya inventado y no es dejar de usar plata, es usar menos plata, antes las celulas se hacian con una tecnologia que se llama screen-print y es que con una pasta de plata se pintan los buses en la celula con serigrafia , luego se seca y ya tienes todos los buses pintados, ahora los buses se excavan en la celula con un laser , luego se rellena en un baño con cobre y luego esa misma celula se mete en una cuba con cianuro de plata y se recubre todo con plata para evitar reacciones con el EVA

he visto con mis ojos, no ningun articulo de internet, como en un turno de trabajo usabamos mas de 150 kilos de pasta de plata para fabricar celulas solares , sin embargo cuando se usa un baño de plata la misma cantidad de celulas solares no se llevaban mas de 2 kilos de plata, ahi esta el exito y la investigacion, no descartar la plata, optimizar su uso, el uso de la plata que lleva un panel ahora es infimo, pero tambien te digo que la produccion se ha multiplicado por 1000

aqui en el foro tambien habia gente que hace años abogaba por paneles con metales raros porque decian que era el futuro y bajarian los precios , yo siempre he defendido que la tecnologia es la correcta, y el futuro esta en reducir los consumos de materiales no tener otros materiales, el silicio igual, los paneles de los años 80 tenian las celulas de silicio el triple de grosor que las actuales, en la parte posterior se ponia tedlar y eso era eterno, ahora se pone teflon que es bueno pero dura menos.

se va a dejar de usar la plata para los paneles solares ?no
aunque salgan articulos en internet que lo digan? me limpio el culo con esos articulos
van a existir vividores que pillen recursos publicos para trabajar sobre la sustitucion de plata ? si , claro hijos de politicos
lo lograran? noooo (son hijos de politicos)


----------



## risto mejido (31 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Yo no soy un experto y no puedo darte cifras como antorob pero veo graves problemas a tu exposición:
> 1.- Hace falta más cobre que plata por placa
> 2.- Aunque sea más barato, el precio del cobre también está subiendo mucho
> 3.- Si el cobre sustituye a la plata hará falta aún más y subirá aún más de precio
> ...



hola FranMen, te respondo sin mal rollo a lo que expones;

1- no, el uso del cobre es residual, lo principal es silicio
3- no puede sustituirlo, mientras no este en contacto con el encapsulado no hay problema, pero su uso es infimo, es darle un baño de cobre y otro de plata, los cables de conexion de los paneles pueden ser el 99,9% del cobre de un panel
5 seguro, sobre todo el EVA que viene del petroleo, luego la caja de conexion tenia antes un epoxi, ahora se pone butilo que todo eso es derivado del petroleo
7 bueno, lo que se hace es optimizar materiales, antes con los materiales de una placa se hacen hoy dia tres placas, por ejemplo los marcos de los paneles que son de aluminio, eran diseñados y fabricados bajo licencia de una marca de coches muy famosa , que se paso muchisimas horas en un tunel de viento probando aleaciones y respuestas frente a corrientes de aire para hacerlos de la manera mas robusta y que protegiesen al panel, hoy dia le meten un marco lo mas barato posible a un panel y a tomar por culo, como digo el tedlar tambien lo han cambiado por teflon, el tedlar se usa para hacer chalecos antibalas 
antes se ponia un vdrio frontal con un espesor determinado para el granizo, hoy tambien se ha reducido el espesor del mismo

los paneles se han democratizado abaratando costes y cambiando materiales por otros mas barataos donde se ha podido, pero repito que la plata no se puede mientras se use EVA , y el EVA si que es insustituible (de momento), abria que buscar un sustituto que no reaccione con el cobre y eso no existe de momento


----------



## antorob (31 Mar 2022)

Isabel de Baviera dijo:


> Pues a mí no me cabe la menor duda que este hilo es parte del trabajo de investigación de Antonio Turiel.
> Ahora dudo mucho que se ponga Antonio a forear,ayer salía en entrevistas en los periódicos,en Youtube.
> No tendrá otra cosa mejor que hacer Antonio fíjate.
> Será algún alumno suyo, compañero, conocido imagino.



Pues no.

No soy Antonio Turiel, ni soy alumno, compañero o conocido, ni mi trabajo es parte de la investigación de A. Turiel, aunque por supuesto conozco su blog y aprovecho algunos aportes muy interesantes.

Pero si creo que A. Turiel comete errores, también le critico.

Crítica al último post de Antonio Turiel. 

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (31 Mar 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Yo no soy un experto y no puedo darte cifras como antorob pero veo graves problemas a tu exposición:
> 1.- Hace falta más cobre que plata por placa
> 2.- Aunque sea más barato, el precio del cobre también está subiendo mucho
> 3.- Si el cobre sustituye a la plata hará falta aún más y subirá aún más de precio
> ...



Un artículo interesante.

The Hard Math of Minerals

Saludos.

PD Otro.

Pierre Verlinden cautions it’s Hi-ho Silver no more as PV approaches multi-terawatt production

Y lo último en paneles solares.

https://www.futurenetzero.com/2022/...nels-could-be-the-answer-to-a-greener-future/


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Pues no.
> 
> No soy Antonio Turiel, ni soy alumno, compañero o conocido, ni mi trabajo es parte de la investigación de A. Turiel, aunque por supuesto conozco su blog y aprovecho algunos aportes muy interesantes.
> 
> ...



La gente no es consciente de que la "transición energética" va a suponer una escabechina de la mayor parte del parque automovilístico actual, porque la sustitución de los coches de explosión por eléctricos en la proporción 1:1 no es viable.


----------



## risto mejido (31 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> La gente no es consciente de que la "transición energética" va a suponer una escabechina de la mayor parte del parque automovilístico actual, porque la sustitución de los coches de explosión por eléctricos en la proporción 1:1 no es viable.



efectivamente, el que crea que va a cambiar su coche por uno electrico y va a cargarlo con sus placas solares, esta loco, viene un cambio de civilizacion, la que predomine no va a ser la mas avanzada, sera la que mejor se adapte, y no somos los europeos precisamente 
mira, yo he pasado muchas horas con gente muy importante del sector renovable , gente que eran investigadores y tecnologos , no tengo la formacion que ellos ni por asomo , pero estab para que les hiciese los cosas que llos mandaban , pasar pruebas, cambiar ph en baños, hacer pruebas de adherencia en celulas, cambiar recetas de hornos de sinterizado, cambiar target para cambiar deposiciones de metales, etc,etc
llegaba un momento en que aunque fuese aleman siempre se cojia confianza y a todos les preguntaba si esto tenia futuro, TODOS tenian claro que esto es un engañabobos , siempre lo acababan reconociendo, pero que mejor que nada era y que como les pagaban para ello, pues alli estaban , habia alguno nuevo que era un fanboy de las renovables, pero cuando veia la de cisternas que venian a llevarse el acido sulfurico usado, el nitrico, el clorhidrico, los baños de cianuro....., para sacar unas putas miseras placas, entendian todo , y eso que esa fabrica no tiraba ningun residuo, el respeto por el medio ambiente era maximo y se llevaba todo a reciclar


----------



## Sir Torpedo (31 Mar 2022)

Isabel de Baviera dijo:


> Me parece un comentario muy cutre,eso es difundir un bulo a nivel nacional,puede que en tu zona no haya diesel pero en la mía no ha faltado ni un día, será que vives en una zona de escasez.



¿¿¡he!?? es una pregunta completamente pertinente, hay problemas de logística mundial y nacional por falta de diésel, ¿cómo tiene los huevos de negar esto?.

El cutre es su comentario nivel "las terracitas están llenas".


----------



## blahblahblah (31 Mar 2022)

vamos a lista algunas "predicciones" del nwo hasta ahora para "shappear our future"
usando esos tarados y feos actores llamados expertos









*1966: Oil Gone in Ten Years*
1967: Dire Famine Forecast By 1975
1968: Overpopulation Will Spread Worldwide
1969: Everyone Will Disappear In a Cloud Of Blue Steam By 1989
1970: World Will Use Up All its Natural Resources by 2000
1970: Urban Citizens Will Require Gas Masks by 1985
1970: Nitrogen buildup Will Make All Land Unusable
1970: Decaying Pollution Will Kill all the Fish
1970: Ice Age By 2000
1970: America Subject to Water Rationing by 1974 and Food Rationing By 1980
1971: New Ice Age Coming By 2020 or 2030
1972: New Ice Age By 2070
*1972: Oil Depleted in 20 Years*
1974: Space Satellites Show New Ice Age Coming Fast
1974: Another Ice Age?
1974: Ozone Depletion a ‘Great Peril to Life
1976: Scientific Consensus Planet Cooling, Famines imminent
*1977: Department of Energy Says Oil will Peak in 90s*
1978: No End in Sight to 30-Year Cooling Trend
1980: Acid Rain Kills Life In Lakes
1980: Peak Oil In 2000
1988: Regional Droughts (that never happened) in 1990s
1988: Temperatures in DC Will Hit Record Highs
1988: Maldive Islands will Be Underwater by 2018 (they’re not)
1989: Rising Sea Levels will Obliterate Nations if Nothing Done by 2000
1989: New York City’s West Side Highway Underwater by 2019 (it’s not)
*1996: Peak Oil in 2020*
2000: Children Won’t Know what Snow Is
2002: Famine In 10 Years If We Don’t Give Up Eating Fish, Meat, and Dairy
*2002: Peak Oil in 2010*
2004: Britain will Be Siberia by 2024 2005: Manhattan Underwater by 2015
2006: Super Hurricanes!
2008: Arctic will Be Ice Free by 2018
2008: Climate Genius Al Gore Predicts Ice-Free Arctic by 2013
2009: Climate Genius Prince Charles Says we Have 96 Months to Save World
2009: UK Prime Minister Says 50 Days to ‘Save The Planet From Catastrophe’
2009: Climate Genius Al Gore Moves 2013 Prediction of Ice-Free Arctic to 2014
2013: Arctic Ice-Free by 2015
2014: Only 500 Days Before ‘Climate Chaos
2019: Hey Greta, we need you to convince them it’s really going to happen this time
...
*2022: FOR REAL, THIS TIME THERE'S NO MORE OIL, SO YOU WON'T OWN NOTHING AND BE DRUGGED INTO ETERNAL HAPPINESSSSSSSSS*


Don't look into too much. Keep reading the newspaper. We are the _experts_, so *only WE dictate the truth* that will be repeated by the _vulgaris replicant _- aka non-experts.


como vemos la nueva *re*ligión secular se transpira la misma esencia de la vieja: culpa original. rema. rema. culpa. más culpa. no preguntes, no pienses, rema! rema! una mejilla. culpable. otra mejilla. super culpable. rema.
Lo bueno es que antes la justificación era tener una vida eterna en el paraíso. Ahora la justificación es que tus hijos sólo coman grillos, frutos frutos solaceos y otros venenos como el gluten.



The roadmap to the future for the glory of the green deal:
The solutions are known: the world needs to replace fossil energy with renewables, to shift to regenerative agriculture, to eliminate absolute poverty using the Chinese development model (strong government funding of clear five-year plans), and to reduce inequity by making the global rich pay the bill, which is only 1-3 percent of the global income.








Living within the limits - Club of Rome


11 March 2022 -




www.clubofrome.org







club of rome strategy> WE SHOULD ASK PEOPLE TO STEP UP, BUT WE SHOULDN’T ASK TOO MUCH OF THEM
club of rome irl tweet>






EX TRA ORD



no he visto ningún hilo tan majadero en burbuja. Os estáis superando shills, y eso que con el covid o ukraina dejastéis el liston alto.
suerte de las gráficas...





porque ¿quién puede mentir con una gráfica?


----------



## blahblahblah (31 Mar 2022)

Dejo una entrevista a una de las cabezas pensantes del Club de Roma, sitio de dónde han surgido numerosas ocurrencias y majaderías varias.









“We should ask people to step up, but we shouldn’t ask too much of them”


Fifty years ago, the Club of Rome published a wake-up call that visualised the finite nature of natural resources for governments and the private sector. What has the report achieved? Climate economist Ottmar Edenhofer takes stock.<br />




www.goethe.de





La he comentado, porque la mayoría de participantes de este hilo tienen problemas graves de comprensión lectora.



_Q> Mr Edenhofer, 50 years ago the Club of Rome published its frightening forecast on the “Limits to Growth”. The report made huge waves, but did it ultimately make a difference?_
> The report has had a great impact. In the 1970s, *it ensured that everyone began talking about the issue of resource scarcity*. And it was the first to ask whether the economy needed to be restructured accordingly. Economists rightly criticised the Club of Rome harshly at the time, however, because the model simulations completely ignored the effect of prices. Rising prices leads to the more economical use of resources. This is exactly what has happened.

> *it ensured that everyone began talking about the issue of resource scarcity*
Traducción> Nos inventamos una historia y obligamos a toda la media a repetirla. Somos los putos amos.


_Q> But clearly not enough. The warnings of the earth’s eminent collapse have not really changed much to date. We are still talking about the climate crisis, the loss of biodiversity, and the efficient use of available resources. Was the alarm call in vain?_
> *It is not true that we are facing the same problems today*. At the time, the Club of Rome emphasised that fossil fuels and exhaustible resources were becoming scarce. Given the atmosphere’s capacity to absorb CO2, *we simply have too much coal, oil and natural gas*. The Club of Rome did not really focus on *the climate crisis and the loss of biodiversity. Even today, this is not foremost in everyone’s minds*, and promoting renewable energies alone will not solve the problem. *We need to leave most fossil fuel resources and reserves in the ground. Unfortunately, the world continues to rely on coal, so the price of fossil fuels has obviously not gone high enough.*

>It is not true that we are facing the same problems today
*Cada década promovemos diferentes problemas para avanzar nuestra agenda.*
>the climate crisis and the loss of biodiversity. Even today, this is not foremost in everyone’s mind
*La biodiversidad y el clima nos dan igual: por eso matamos toda la biodiversidad y controlamos al 100% el clima. ***
> we simply have too much coal, oil and natural gas. We need to leave most fossil fuel resources and reserves in the ground. Unfortunately, the world continues to rely on coal, so the price of fossil fuels has obviously not gone high enough.
*Lo jodido, es que hay mucho oil, y demasiado barato, por eso lo hemos de prohibir y dejarlo ahí, enterrado. De otra manera no vamos a poder encarecer el precio de la energía tanto como nuestros baremos comunistas nos marcan.

** *







_Q> Is politics not paying enough attention to science? The slow rate of progress must be frustrating for scientists._
*>Science has a pretty good track record.* The Club of Rome was one sign at the time. Then there were the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change reports, which put climate change on the international agenda.* Science supplies information on problems and possible solutions, which policymakers then reference*. *There has to be a clear division of roles though.* When scientists think that politicians have to “listen to them”, and when politicians think that scientists “do not understand the political decision-making system”, then something has gone wrong. Science’s role is to show and communicate alternative paths to the respective goals. Politicians have to learn that they cannot just think about what is possible; they also have to pave the way for the necessary.

>Science has a pretty good track record.
*En nombre de la ciencia podemos hacer lo que nos salga de la polla.*
> Science supplies information on problems and possible solutions, which policymakers then reference.
*La literatura científica nos permite inventar la situación que los policymakers queremos.*
>There has to be a clear division of roles though.
*En esta función del nwo, cada uno ha de hacer el papel que le toca: obedecer a su superior y repetir lo que toca.*


Q> _Where will the world be in 50 years, on the 100th anniversary of the report – will we turn the ship around in time?_
> If we continue to muddle through like we are now, the earth’s temperature will rise to around four degrees above pre-industrial levels. *Then climate change will be unmanageable*. If we turn the tide, we can keep it within a manageable range. *This is not a forecast; it is a decision-making issue. Policymakers have to pave the way for the necessary measures and initiate a rapid turnaround worldwide*. With all due respect to the Club of Rome, it assumed that pointing out the scarcity of natural resources would be enough to bring humankind to its senses. The climate problem presents a different challenge*. It is no longer the limits of nature that are forcing us to rethink. Instead, humanity has to practice self-limitation. *This is a historically unique starting place.

>Then climate change will be unmanageable
*hasta ahora es manejable, porque esta faras la manejamos nosotros como nos sale del cipote, que para algo somos los policymakers, las putitas más exclusivas del nwo.*
>This is not a forecast; it is a decision-making issue. Policymakers have to pave the way for the necessary measures and initiate a rapid turnaround worldwide
Los problemas con que alarmamos no son ningún pronóstico, sino consecuencia de las políticas comunistas que hay que implementar a escala global para llegar a la homogenización total.
> It is no longer the limits of nature that are forcing us to rethink. Instead, humanity has to practice self-limitation.
La naturaleza es abundante y no nos fuerza a cambiar. Por eso hemos de forzar a la "humanidad/transhumanidad" a vivir en escasez.


_Q> How can we get to this self-limitation?_
> *We all need to learn to curtail the use of fossil fuels through international agreements and treaties in order to prevent dangerous climate change*. The most important CO2 emitters need get the ball rolling. *The USA, China, the EU, Japan, India and Russia, those who are responsible for two-thirds of global emissions, need to sit down at the same table*. That would be an important first step.

>We all need to learn to curtail the use of fossil fuels through international agreements and treaties in order to prevent dangerous climate change
Vamos a enmascarar la escasez a través de pactos comerciales y otras funciones teatrales, como la guerra de Ukraina.
>The USA, China, the EU, Japan, India and Russia, those who are responsible for two-thirds of global emissions, need to sit down at the same table
Por eso de momento sólo estamos dando por culo a Europa. Es el ganado más imbécil y retrasado de la tierra, el que siempre usamos para mostrar la vanguardia de Lucifer a los demás mortales.


_Q> Necessary projects, such as increasing the CO2 price, are meeting with resistance from the public and industry in Germany. How can we generate acceptance for using prices to control consumption?_
*It is not that hard to communicate the need, provided people are promised a refund of revenue.* This ensures that the socially weaker do not bear a disproportionate burden. A per capita refund would even give poorer people a financial advantage, making it a social policy. The CO2 price effectively limits activities that are damaging the climate, so it’s hard to understand why it has such a poor image. Policymakers need to actively spread this message.

>It is not that hard to communicate the need, provided people are promised a refund of revenue.
*Vamos a hacer lo de siempre: prometer y prometer hasta meter.*
>The CO2 price effectively limits activities that are damaging the climate,
*EL CO2 ES LA BASE DE LA VIDA. EL PUTO GOYIM RESPIRA OXIGENO Y EXPULSA CO2 DE GRATIS. HAY QUE LIMITAR QUE LOS ESCLAVITOS RESPIREN.*








_Q> Alongside scientists and economists, do others, such as churches and cultural institutions, need to raise their voices more strongly in favour of the necessary changes?_
A> Cultural institutions and churches create images of where society could be one day, but they cannot clearly show us the paths to get there. We don’t understand these paths well enough, but that is exactly what is needed to get the public on board. Because morality is also a scarce commodity, and people cannot act morally indefinitely. *We should ask people to step up, but we shouldn’t ask too much of them. 

We should ask people to step up, but we shouldn’t ask too much of them.

We should ask people to step up, but we shouldn’t ask too much of them.

“Revolution is a spectators sport. The majority will sit in the stands and watch the factions fight. At the end they will choose side with the team that is winning. ”*



Para saber más sobre esta revolución, podéis leer este artículo del 2016. Son todo cosas chulísimas.








The Fourth Industrial Revolution: what it means and how to respond


The Fourth Industrial Revolution: what it means and how to respond, by Klaus Schwab




www.weforum.org




copypasteo sólo dos frases del último párrafo (conclusiones):

_The Fourth Industrial Revolution may indeed “robotize” humanity and thus to deprive us of our heart and soul. But it can also lift humanity into a new collective and moral consciousness based on a shared sense of destiny._

_




_​









traducción:


----------



## blahblahblah (31 Mar 2022)

disruptions projecting food shortages
because our fake pandemics and fake wars






__





Justin Tradeu predice cortes de energia y escasez de comida, "vienen tiempos dificiles"


De esto se sale con mas resilencia chavales.




www.burbuja.info






  


Hasta las putas más descaradas de momento prefieren no decirles a sus espectadores que es por el peak. Supongo que este discurso de momento sólo ha calado en sitios llenos de retrasados, como España.


----------



## quinci (31 Mar 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo contigo. La supervax solo tiene dos propósitos. Uno, trasladar dinero público a manos privadas. Dos, solucionar la demanda energética de la forma más bruta.



La gran pregunta que estoy seguro que alguien en algún sitio ya ha hecho (y para la que más o menos tiene respuesta).
¿Cuanta gente es necesaria en el mundo para que los obscenamente ricos puedan seguir con su vida normal?
O, de otra manera. ¿Notariamos en el "primer mundo" que desaparecieran el 80% de la población de Nigeria, Sudán, Bangladesh...etc?
Funcionaria el mundo igual si desaparece el 90% de la población?


----------



## ueee3 (31 Mar 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Dejo una entrevista a una de las cabezas pensantes del Club de Roma, sitio de dónde han surgido numerosas ocurrencias y majaderías varias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He dejado de leerte cuando has tergiversado (y por tanto mentido) sus palabras, cuando dice que hay demasiado petróleo. En su contexto, lo dice porque la atmósfera no podría absorber todo el CO2 que se generaría, no porque en efecto sobre y quieran recortarlo porque son muy malos.

Al final, haya peak oil o sea provocado (que en parte creo y así he dicho otras veces que está siendo provocada la escasez), el caso es que vamos a una etapa de escasez.

Los que decís "es todo simulado por las élites!" mientras insultais, no os dais cuenta de que en cuanto a los efectos nada cambia.

Otra cosa es que digáis que al año que viene por el motivo X acabarán con las restricciones "provocadas".


----------



## blahblahblah (31 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> He dejado de leerte cuando has tergiversado (y por tanto mentido) sus palabras, cuando dice que hay demasiado petróleo. En su contexto, lo dice porque la atmósfera no podría absorber todo el CO2 que se generaría, no porque en efecto sobre y quieran recortarlo porque son muy malos.
> 
> Al final, haya peak oil o sea provocado (que en parte creo y así he dicho otras veces que está siendo provocada la escasez), el caso es que vamos a una etapa de escasez.



>He dejado de leerte cuando has tergiversado (y por tanto mentido) sus palabras, cuando dice que hay demasiado petróleo. En su contexto, lo dice porque la atmósfera no podría absorber todo el CO2 que se generaría, no porque en efecto sobre y quieran recortarlo porque son muy malos.
Lee y deja de leer lo que quieras. Al igual, interpreta lo que quieras. Faltaría más.
He escrito mi lectura justamente pensando en gente como tu... Porque más claro no te lo pueden decir: si los "combustibles fósiles" son la causa del "augmento del CO2" y estos ya están casi finiquitados... ¿para qué preocuparse por el "augmento del CO2"?

*Él mismo te responde*: hay demasiados y los hemos de prohibir usar a la plebe para poder encarecer la energía a los niveles deseables.
Vaya, no me has de leer a mi, léelo a él, el experto policy maker. Pero tranquilo, es mucho mejor repetir como un loro las palabras del experto que intentar interpretar. Si este es el caso, almenos intenta entender cuál es la parte importante a repetir:

*We need to leave most fossil fuel resources and reserves in the ground. 

We need to leave most fossil fuel resources and reserves in the ground. 

We need to leave most fossil fuel resources and reserves in the ground. 

We need to leave most fossil fuel resources and reserves in the ground. 




Unfortunately the price of fossil fuels has obviously not gone high enough.*​
ay ay ay



¿No os dais cuenta que todos son actores? Os dan un guión patético y todo y así lo consumís sin criterio. Más claro no os lo pueden decir que todo es una ficción.








Está claro que si lees esto no eres "esencial"... Así que, ¿para qué te necesitamos? MUERE USELESS EATER.

Aquí otro actorzuelo medio top, el reemplazo de ese otro judío asqueroso, Chomsky, como el personaje de matemático que a veces habla de política en las conferencias montadas por el NWO.


We are going to enchant them with drugs and vydia until they are not.
lo de siempre pero refraseado: you will own nothing and be happy



>Al final, haya peak oil o sea provocado (que en parte creo y así he dicho otras veces que está siendo provocada la escasez), el caso es que vamos a una etapa de escasez.
Pues eso. Como la pandemia. El amo bueno nos engaña como quiere y nosotros hemos de repetir las palabras del amo bueno.

>Los que decís "es todo simulado por las élites!" mientras insultais, no os dais cuenta de que en cuanto a los efectos nada cambia.
Eso es mentira. No sólo porque no haya insultado, sino porque depende de ti que te cambie o no, depende de ti aceptar esos efectos o no.
Los que creyeron el amo bueno ahora están empozoñados. Pero ey, que da igual si el amo bueno dice verdad o mentira, como buen esclavito tu obedecerás, hasta si eso supone tu muerte.
Tranquilo, te entiendo: para el esclavo medio es mejor no saber que le engañan, porque no tiene ninguna intención de dejar de ser esclavo del amo bueno.

>Otra cosa es que digáis que al año que viene por el motivo X acabarán con las restricciones "provocadas".
Las restricciones "provocadas" no tocaran a muchas industrias. Pero para la plebe, no acabaran nunca. Al contrario, irá in crescendo. ¿Si ya te la he metido, porque no penetrar hasta el fondo? Creo que en esto todos estamos de acuerdo.


----------



## Mephistos (31 Mar 2022)

quinci dijo:


> La gran pregunta que estoy seguro que alguien en algún sitio ya ha hecho (y para la que más o menos tiene respuesta).
> ¿Cuanta gente es necesaria en el mundo para que los obscenamente ricos puedan seguir con su vida normal?
> O, de otra manera. ¿Notariamos en el "primer mundo" que desaparecieran el 80% de la población de Nigeria, Sudán, Bangladesh...etc?
> Funcionaria el mundo igual si desaparece el 90% de la población?



Si eliminas a todos los africanos, no es que funcionara igual, es que hasta funcionaría mejor. Pero es que la tendencia no parece que vaya por ahí, no veo que les hagan campañas a los africanos de que hay que tener menos hijos, etc. Y encima nos los quieren meter a todos aquí a parasitar. No tiene ningún sentido a nivel económico, es un tiro en el pie.


----------



## ajmens (31 Mar 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Entiendo que la barra gris es potencia instalada ..
> 
> Joooder, eólica y solar rondando los 60Gw y produciendo 5 ..
> 
> Este gráfico es un ZASCA renovable, cada vez que lo miras te quedas



No se los datos de Alemania, te comento los datos de producción de las instalaciones renovables en proyecto en España.

Parque Eólico rondan las 2000 horas equivalentes (los peores emplazamientos) a 4000 horas equivalentes (los sitios con mas recurso eolico)
Parque Fotovoltaico (sin seguidor) rondan las 1200-1400 horas equivalentes en España.
Parque Fotovoltaico (con seguidor a un eje, opción mas rentable) rondan las 1700-2000 horas equivalentes en España.
Parque Fotovoltaico (con seguidor a dos ejes, no se instalan apenas por su coste-beneficio) rondan las 2200-2500 horas equivalentes en España.
Central hidroeléctrica varía mucho según cada río pero rondan las 6000 horas equivalentes de media.
¿Que significan estos datos? Teniendo en cuenta que 8760 horas es el máximo teórico que puede tener cualquier tipo de instalación (son las horas totales de un año 365*24)

Los parque eólicos están un 35% del año produciendo a máxima potencia. Es decir un MW eólico produce unos 3000 MWh anuales
Los parques solares según modalidad entre un 13% a un 28% del año produciendo a máxima potencia. Es decir un MW solar produce unos 2000 MWh anuales
Las centrales hidroeléctricas un 68% del año produciendo a máxima potencia. Es decir un MW hidráulico produce unos 6000 MWh anuales
En conclusión por cada MW de potencia instalado hidráulico necesitas 3 MW solares para producir la misma energía a lo largo de un año.

Por otra parte cada MW solar ronda los 700.000 euros de inversion mientras que un MW eólico ronda 1,2 millones de euros por MW.

Una instalacion de ciclo combinado puede producir facilmente 8000 horas equivalentes anuales, por lo que necesitas 4 MW solares por cada MW fosil para producir lo mismo. Luego el otro incoveniente es que la solar solo produce en un rango horario determinado por lo que necesitas si o si respaldo fosil/Nuclear o renovable (eolico o hidraulico)

Es de interes destacar la vida util de cada parque:

Parque Fotovoltaico 20-25 años de vida util.
Parque eólico 20-30 años de vida util.
Central Hidroeléctrica modernizacion importante cada 60 años.
Ciclo combinado/Nuclear 40-50 años de vida util.
Por otra parte un bombeo hidráulico tiene un rendimiento de almacenamiento de energia entre turbinación y bombeo del 60-70%, las centrales reversibles consumen mas energía de la que producen en ese orden de magnitud.

La hidráulica es y seguira siendo la reina de las renovables tanto por su capacidad de almacenamiento energético por su rendimiento de producción anual, su único incoveniente es que hay poco mas de donde rascar.

*En resumen la solar y la eólica producir producen pero no son ni la panecea como dicen algunos ni son una mierda como dicen otros.
*


----------



## ajmens (31 Mar 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> No se los datos de Alemania, te comento los datos de producción de las instalaciones renovables en proyecto en España.
> 
> Parque Eólico rondan las 2000 horas equivalentes (los peores emplazamientos) a 4000 horas equivalentes (los sitios con mas recurso eolico)
> Parque Fotovoltaico (sin seguidor) rondan las 1200-1400 horas equivalentes en España.
> ...



Es interesante aclarar que desde el 2021 se pueden crear instalaciones hibridas en España.

Es decir que aprovechando el punto de evacuacion de una central eléctrica existente (lineas, subestaciones, transformadores...) instalar en paralelo una instalación renovable lo que abarata en gran medida la inversion inicial.

Ejemplo: Parque eólico de 10 MW que instala en paralelo un parque fotovoltaico de 5 MW, potencial de generación de 15 MW pero limitado a los 10 MW iniciales que limita el punto de conexión, es una opcion interesante para parques eólicos que no generan mayoritariamente en verano y de día... Resultado: Parque eólico que inicialmente tiene 3000 horas equivalentes pasa a generar 3800 horas equivalentes al hibridar tecnologias con una inversion de 2,6 millones de euros para hibridar con solar.
Pasando a ganar 800x10=8000 MWh anuales extra que generas al hibridar, lo que vienen a ser a precios actuales 200Euros/MWh*8000 MWh=1.600.000 Euros extra, lo amortizas en menos de 2 años...

Muchas centrales hidroelectricas/eólicas estan planteando instalar paneles fotovoltaicos en los embalses/terrenos para hibridar la planta a traves de un mismo punto de conexion, lo que facilita su tramitacion como abarata la inversion inicial.

El que no hibride con estos precios el MWh es que o no se entera o es idiota, porque las cuentas salen incluso para 50 euros el MWh.


----------



## antorob (31 Mar 2022)

La Casa Blanca ha anunciado la liberación de su Reserva Estratégica de petróleo, 180 millones de barriles que serán distribuidos durante los próximos seis meses, a razón de un millón de barriles diario.

Biden Admin Unveils Response To "Putin's Price Hike At The Pump"; Goldman, Trafigura Unimpressed | ZeroHedge



*Actualización (1100ET):* La Casa Blanca ha publicado su hoja informativa sobre cómo la administración de Biden responderá a lo que ellos llaman " Aumento de precios de Putin " al liberar 1 millón de barriles por día de la Reserva Estratégica de Petróleo...



> Después de consultar con aliados y socios, el presidente anunciará la mayor liberación de reservas de petróleo en la historia, poniendo en el mercado un millón de barriles adicionales por día en promedio, todos los días, durante los próximos seis meses. La escala de esta liberación no tiene precedentes: *el mundo nunca ha tenido una liberación de reservas de petróleo a esta tasa de 1 millón por día durante este período de tiempo* .
> *Este lanzamiento récord proporcionará una cantidad histórica de suministro que servirá como puente hasta el final del año, cuando la producción nacional aumente.*



Lo cual resulta ser cuando se llevan a cabo los exámenes parciales.


*Este movimiento reducirá el SPR a su nivel absoluto más bajo; en 40 años y su nivel más bajo de todos los tiempos en términos de suministro de días...*



El objetivo del plan de Biden es crear un puente para el suministro estadounidense hasta el otoño, cuando se prevé que aumente la producción nacional, dijeron las personas. *Pero la negativa de la OPEP+ a aumentar su propia producción puede amortiguar cualquier efecto de la publicación de EE. UU.

--------------------------------------------------*

La justificación para esta liberación se supone que es reducir los precios del petróleo y es ya la tercera vez en menos de un año, que utilizan la Reserva Estratégica. No parece que los precios caigan mucho y existe otra razón oculta que puede justificar esta medida desesperada.

Las refinerías están buscando petróleo y ni la Opep+, ni el resto del mercado es capaz de incrementar la producción para seguir la demanda. Podría servir la producción nacional de shale oil ... si estuviera aumentando.

Acaban de salir los datos oficiales de producción correspondiente al mes de Enero de 2022 (van siempre con dos meses de retraso).

La producción en Enero ha caído en más de 200.000 b/d y acompaña a la caída similar de Diciembre de 2021. Entre los dos meses han caído 400.000 b/d, sometiendo a presión al mercado americano. En Enero hubo mucho omicron en USA y es posible que la producción se recupere en próximos meses, pero ya lleva un retraso considerable.

En todo el año 2021, solo han conseguido aumentar 300.000 b/d a pesar de los altos precios del petróleo (y de paso han agotado el inventario de pozos DUC). 

Veremos.






Saludos.


----------



## meanboy (31 Mar 2022)

Si han decidido que entramos en picoil es igual que sea cierto o no,
habrá picoil y no extraerán mas barriles de los necesarios, 
por lo que tecnicamente estamos iniciando el decrecimiento. Esto no tiene vuelta atrás.


----------



## Tio_Serio (31 Mar 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> No se los datos de Alemania, te comento los datos de producción de las instalaciones renovables en proyecto en España.
> 
> Parque Eólico rondan las 2000 horas equivalentes (los peores emplazamientos) a 4000 horas equivalentes (los sitios con mas recurso eolico)
> Parque Fotovoltaico (sin seguidor) rondan las 1200-1400 horas equivalentes en España.
> ...



Muy interesantes tus comentarios, creo que explican bastante bien el desenvolvimiento que están teniendo las renovables.
Con esta perspectiva si se puede intentar entender qué servicio pueden prestar a la sociedad, y cuál no.

Personalmente creo que el mayor reto que enfrentan, y que no podrán cubrir, es alimentar un sector primario demandante de energía sin arbitrariedad en la producción, y sin las limitaciones que supondría usar electricidad en tareas típicas de motores pesados.

Por último, la vida útil que puedan aguantar, también es un factor limitante importante. Con instalaciones de por sí sobredimensionadas para contrarestar su intermitencia, considerar renovarlas cada tres, cuatro décadas a lo sumo, parece una tarea titánica.

Yo asumo por todo esto, que la disponibilidad energética va a disminuir con casi total seguridad.


----------



## ajmens (31 Mar 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Muy interesantes tus comentarios, creo que explican bastante bien el desenvolvimiento que están teniendo las renovables.
> Con esta perspectiva si se puede intentar entender qué servicio pueden prestar a la sociedad, y cuál no.
> 
> Personalmente creo que el mayor reto que enfrentan, y que no podrán cubrir, es alimentar un sector primario demandante de energía sin arbitrariedad en la producción, y sin las limitaciones que supondría usar electricidad en tareas típicas de motores pesados.
> ...



El decrecimiento esta asegurado, eso no hay duda ya en 2022 lo estamos viendo.

En cuanto a la vida útil, la vida de la infraestructura de evacuación (subestación+Linea) es muy superior a la de las placas, y confio en que la tecnología de las placas si mejore sustancialmente en 20 años, sobretodo eliminando la necesidad de uso de materias primas limitantes como la Plata y la implantación de placas basadas en la técnologia del carbono en lugar del silicio.

El problema más grande es el almacenamiento y la gestión de una red con tanta inestabilidad.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (31 Mar 2022)

El Peak Oil es la nueva Capa de Ozono

A final era un HOAX


----------



## FranMen (31 Mar 2022)

antorob dijo:


> La Casa Blanca ha anunciado la liberación de su Reserva Estratégica de petróleo, 180 millones de barriles que serán distribuidos durante los próximos seis meses, a razón de un millón de barriles diario.
> 
> Biden Admin Unveils Response To "Putin's Price Hike At The Pump"; Goldman, Trafigura Unimpressed | ZeroHedge
> 
> ...



Así se entiende que Rusia no quiera ganar en Ucrania, sólo es cuestión de esperar a que las reservas se queden tiritando.
Según veo USA tiene reservas para alimentar el mundo 3-4 días o, mejor, para suplir el déficit diario un año, claro que las alarmas saltarían antes.
Peor está Alemania que tendría que parar fábricas y racionar el gas domiciliario.
La excusa militar para derrotar al fiat de colores


----------



## Sombra (31 Mar 2022)

Hilo super interesante que se pierde entre la morralla. UP!


----------



## antorob (1 Abr 2022)

Un poco de información sobre las cavernas donde almacenan el petróleo de la Reserva Estratégica.

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly – The Strategic Petroleum Reserve


La Reserva Estratégica de Petróleo (SPR) de EE. UU. enfrenta importantes desafíos relacionados con el almacenamiento y la disponibilidad de sus recursos de petróleo crudo. Aprobado para la construcción por la Ley de Conservación y Política Energética (EPCA) de 1975, se previó que los sitios de almacenamiento serían necesarios durante 25 años y están sujetos a un estimado de cinco ciclos de extracción (Shages, 2014). En retrospectiva, el diseño no ha coincidido con el uso real, y esto ha llevado a la degradación del SPR y ha afectado su capacidad para realizar su función.



La SPR almacena petróleo crudo (ya sea dulce o amargo) en 62 cavernas subterráneas de sal ubicadas en cuatro sitios diferentes en Texas y Louisiana. La capacidad de almacenamiento oficial es de 727 millones de barriles, según mediciones sónicas. Un estudio de 2010 concluyó que había un desajuste significativo en el diseño y uso de las cavernas de almacenamiento. En lugar de los cinco grandes ciclos de reducción estimados inicialmente, en los 20 años anteriores se produjo una gran cantidad de pequeñas reducción. Desde 1996 hasta 2014, hubo 14 instancias de extracción de petróleo de menos de 10 millones de barriles. Estos múltiples descensos han causado la deformación de la caverna, caídas de sal y otros daños a la integridad de la caverna. Además, estas cavernas de sal subterráneas se están reduciendo debido a las tensiones tectónicas.

La sal es un material geológico único con propiedades mecánicas complejas. A menudo se modela como un fluido no newtoniano. A altas temperaturas y presiones, la sal se comporta como un plástico. Se comportará más como un líquido en el sentido de que fluye incluso bajo pequeñas tensiones desviadoras. Los domos de sal son un medio de almacenamiento perfecto, ya que no reaccionan con el aceite y se autorreparan. El comportamiento plástico de la sal hará que cierre naturalmente las fracturas o brechas y prevenga cualquier fuga. Sin embargo, los domos de sal también están bajo una presión geológica constante (es decir, la fluencia de sal) y estas tensiones están provocando que las cavernas se encojan (Shages, 2014). El SPR intenta manejar la contracción dejando un lecho de salmuera en el fondo de cada caverna y manteniendo sus cavernas bajo una presión de aproximadamente 800 psi (comunicación personal, personal de SPR). La lixiviación de sal compensa parte de la contracción. El petróleo crudo se extrae de la caverna mediante la inyección de agua dulce o salmuera subsaturada en un pozo y se produce en un pozo secundario. La inyección hace que, por ejemplo, se disuelvan 15 barriles (2,38 m3) de sal por cada 100 barriles de petróleo extraídos de una caverna.

El desajuste entre el diseño original y la utilización real de las cavernas de SPR ha llevado al desarrollo de impactos negativos significativos en la integridad de la caverna, la integridad del pozo y la capacidad de mantener una preparación óptima para la misión. Una limitación operativa es que siempre que se realicen trabajos en la caverna o el pozo, las cavernas deben despresurizarse. Eliminar la presión de la caverna hace que la tasa de contracción aumente rápidamente.

Por lo tanto, la extracción repetida de pequeños volúmenes de petróleo durante la vida útil de una caverna ha tenido graves consecuencias en la forma y la integridad de las cavernas:


La disolución de sal durante una extracción siempre comienza en el fondo de la caverna.
Si la caverna se vacía solo parcialmente, la forma de la caverna se distorsionará con una protuberancia en la parte inferior.
La gravedad ejerce presión sobre la formación de sal que sobresale.
Pueden ocurrir caídas masivas y dañar los tubos de acero colgantes.
La deformación y contracción de la caverna está dañando los revestimientos y el cemento de los pozos.
Para más información sobre la Reserva Estratégica de Petróleo:

Parque, Byoung Yoon. “ _Modelado entre capas para predecir daños en pozos para la reserva estratégica de petróleo de Big Hill_ ” Roch Mech Rock Eng 47 (2014): 1551–61.

Shages, John. “ _La Reserva Estratégica de Petróleo: Desafíos de Políticas en la Gestión de las Reservas Estratégicas de Petróleo de la Nación_ ” 11 de julio de 2014. http://eprinc.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/EPRINC-Shages-SPR-July-11-2014 .pdf

Stein, JS y Rautman, CA, Conversión del informe de caracterización del sitio geológico de Big Hill a un modelo tridimensional. ARENA2003-3554. Web Login Service - Error


--------------------------

Por otro lado, mencionar que las reservas de crudo comerciales y del resto de productos petrolíferos suman 1.138 millones de barriles, adicionales a los de la Reserva Estratégica (SPR). 

Desglosado por producto y actualizado hasta la última semana.







Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (1 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Un poco de información sobre las cavernas donde almacenan el petróleo de la Reserva Estratégica.



Pues la mayor reserva estratégica es la tierra, pero eso no está contabilizado en la mierda de propaganda que escupes por aquí. Faltaría más que se te escapara una sola verdad.


Curioso, porque los expertos de verdad no tienen reparos en decir las cosas como son   

_Q> The warnings of the earth’s eminent collapse have not really changed much to date. We are still talking about the climate crisis, the loss of biodiversity, and the efficient use of available resources. Was the alarm call in vain?_

Dr. Ottmar Edenhofer> It is not true that we are facing the same problems today. At the time, the Club of Rome emphasised that fossil fuels and exhaustible resources were becoming scarce. Given the atmosphere’s capacity to absorb CO2, *we simply have too much coal, oil and natural gas. *The Club of Rome did not really focus on the climate crisis and the loss of biodiversity. Even today, this is not foremost in everyone’s minds, and promoting renewable energies alone will not solve the problem. *We need to leave most fossil fuel resources and reserves in the ground. Unfortunately, the world continues to rely on coal, so the price of fossil fuels has obviously not gone high enough.*


*




*

_you need the first step to the transformation process
and I think that's very important in the next 10 years_
_COVID_

_priority number one: we will start to decarbonize our power sector
priority number two: *we need an "effective" carbon price*_
_PEAK OIL_

_the transformation is so deep and the speed is so high
that we need new transformative instruments_
_GREEN PASS / CBDC / UBI_

las citas son de
__​


_Ah, sí, la última, que es muy divertida_

_I think mobility is a fundamental right,
*but* a fundamental right can never be a luxury_







*inhalar oxígeno para exhalar CO2 es...

¿luxury o fundamental right?*

(luxury)










OBEY THE MASTERS







*LISTEN*

*AND*

*REPEAT*






*LISTEN*

*AND

REPEAT*

COVID

PEAK OIL

UKRAINE WAR

CO2

OVER POPULATION

CLIMATE CHANGE









good work @antorob​


----------



## antorob (1 Abr 2022)

*Cada vez gastamos más energía en extraer el petróleo. Colapso energético imparable.*


octubre 23, 2021
Esta vez es un estudio de unos científicos franceses. Han determinado que la cantidad de energía que se necesita para extraer petróleo es cada vez mayor y ese crecimiento causará un colapso en 2034, no por falta de reservas, sino por la menguante energía neta entregada al sistema.

Desde mi punto de vista, es un informe muy optimista. 

Como siempre mejor acudir al original.

Oil System Collapsing so Fast it May Derail Renewables, Warn French Government Scientists – Byline Times

Un equipo de científicos energéticos del gobierno francés advierte que el colapso del sistema petrolero mundial se está produciendo tan rápidamente que podría descarrilar la transición a un sistema de energía renovable si no ocurre lo suficientemente rápido. En solo 13 años, la producción mundial de petróleo podría entrar en un declive terminal y exponencial, acompañado por el colapso general de las industrias mundiales de petróleo y gas durante las próximas tres décadas.
Pero esto no se debe a que la tierra se esté quedando sin petróleo y gas. Más bien, es porque se comen cada vez más a sí mismos para mantenerse con vida. Las industrias del petróleo y el gas consumen cada vez más energía de manera exponencial solo para seguir extrayendo petróleo y gas. Es por eso que han entrado en una espiral descendente de costos de producción crecientes, ganancias decrecientes, deuda creciente y declive económico irreversible. 
La implicación es que la escasez global de energía y los picos de precios serán una muestra de lo que vendrá si seguimos dependiendo de los combustibles fósiles. Sin embargo, una narrativa creciente ha señalado erróneamente a la 'transición de energía limpia' como la culpable. 
_The Economist_ , por ejemplo, describe los picos mundiales del precio del gas como "el primer gran impacto energético de la era verde", y culpa a la inversión inadecuada en energías renovables y "algunos combustibles fósiles de transición" (como el gas). Esto podría conducir a "una revuelta popular contra las políticas climáticas". 
Esto implica que el impulsor fundamental de la volatilidad energética global es la transición desde los combustibles fósiles: pero esta narrativa defectuosa lo dice exactamente al revés.
*Retorno de la inversión energética (EROI)*
La clave para entender todo esto está en cómo el nuevo estudio , publicado en la revista _Applied Energy de_ Elsevier , aplica el concepto de 'Retorno energético de la inversión' (EROI).
Iniciado por el profesor Charles Hall, ecologista de sistemas (con quien trabajé en mi libro _Failing States, Collapsing Systems_ ), EROI mide la cantidad de energía que debe utilizar para extraer energía para un recurso o tecnología determinados. La métrica funciona como una proporción simple que estima la cantidad de energía que puede obtener por cada unidad de energía que se gasta. Por lo tanto, obviamente, cuanto más alta sea la proporción, mejor, porque significa que puede obtener más por su dinero.
El nuevo estudio está escrito por tres científicos del gobierno francés: Louis Delannoy, Pierre-Yves Longaretti y Emmanuel Prados del Instituto Nacional de Investigación en Ciencia y Tecnología Digitales (INRIA), que opera bajo el Ministerio de Educación Nacional de Francia y el Ministerio de Economía y Finanzas. e Industria, junto con David J. Murphy, científico ambiental y experto en energía de la Universidad St. Lawrence en Nueva York. 
Su investigación encontró que el 15,5%, más de una décima parte, de la energía producida a partir del petróleo en todo el mundo ya es necesaria para seguir produciendo todo el petróleo. 
Sin embargo, esto está empeorando, no mejorando. Dado que la producción del petróleo _convencional_ más fácil de obtener _se _ralentizó y se estancó hace unos quince años, dependemos cada vez más de formas de petróleo _no convencional_ difíciles de extraer que utilizan mayores cantidades de energía para técnicas más complejas como el fracking. 
*La espiral descendente*
En 1950, el EROI de la producción mundial de petróleo era realmente alto, de aproximadamente 44: 1 (es decir, por cada unidad de energía que aportamos, obteníamos la friolera de 44). Sin embargo, como ilustra el siguiente gráfico del nuevo estudio, este valor ha sufrido una disminución sorprendentemente pronunciada. 
Para 2020, alcanzó alrededor de 8: 1, y se prevé que disminuya y se estabilice a alrededor de 6,7 a partir de 2040 en adelante.





Para 2024, dentro de los próximos cuatro años, la cantidad de energía que estamos utilizando para la producción mundial de petróleo aumentará al 25% de la producción de energía. En otras palabras, el mundo utilizará _una cuarta parte_ de la energía producida a partir del petróleo solo para seguir produciendo ese petróleo. 
Pero en lugar de volverse más eficientes, las tecnologías de combustibles fósiles se están volviendo _menos eficientes_ , razón por la cual la cantidad de energía que necesitamos para seguir produciendo petróleo está _aumentando exponencialmente_ . 
Para 2050, la _mitad_ de la energía extraída de las reservas mundiales de petróleo deberá reinvertirse en una nueva extracción para seguir produciendo petróleo. Los autores tienen un nombre interesante para este fenómeno contraproducente: lo llaman "canibalismo energético".





Esta tendencia está teniendo consecuencias masivas sobre el crecimiento económico a largo plazo que pocos economistas convencionales reconocen en la actualidad. La cuestión clave es que cuanta más energía necesitamos para extraer energía en sí, menos energía está disponible para otras áreas de la economía y la sociedad.
Como han demostrado los economistas, el profesor Tim Jackson y el Dr. Andrew Jackson de la Universidad de Surrey, ahora existe abundante evidencia científica de que la disminución de la EROI es un factor subyacente de la disminución del crecimiento económico. 
Esto sugiere que las últimas dos décadas de turbulencia económica mundial están estrechamente relacionadas con la continua dependencia estructural de la economía mundial de los combustibles fósiles: una dependencia que, si continúa, garantizará un futuro sombrío de energía y declive económico en medio de una creciente crisis ambiental. 
*Sí, la era de los combustibles fósiles está terminando *
¿Qué significa esto para la idea del 'cenit del petróleo'?
Las discusiones anteriores sobre el pico del petróleo, dicen los científicos, estaban demasiado polarizadas para ser útiles. Por eso, piden una reapertura del debate sobre la base de estos nuevos hallazgos, no porque nos estemos quedando sin petróleo (los autores señalan que "claramente tenemos demasiadas reservas de combustibles fósiles para respetar los ambiciosos objetivos climáticos"), sino porque nuestra capacidad económica para acceder al petróleo de manera asequible está disminuyendo a un ritmo exponencial del que los responsables de la toma de decisiones no están hablando.
"Si el shale tight oil ha podido compensar la meseta de producción de los petróleos convencionales desde mediados de la década de 2000", presagian, "no se espera que ningún otro líquido despegue y se convierta en la próxima fuente de energía de respaldo". 
Esto, argumentan, definirá el punto en el que toda la producción mundial de petróleo probablemente alcanzará su punto máximo y disminuirá, una fecha que sugieren que se encuentra alrededor de 2034: es decir, solo dentro de 13 años. 

“Existe una ventana de contratación entre los precios del petróleo lo suficientemente altos como para que la extracción y el desarrollo sean viables y lo suficientemente bajos como para permitir que los consumidores tengan acceso a él”, concluyen. "Desde esta perspectiva, el pico del petróleo nunca será un pico de oferta o un pico de demanda total, sino una combinación de ambos en proporciones difíciles de medir y proyectar".
Otros analistas han señalado que las interrupciones tecnológicas como la energía solar fotovoltaica, las turbinas eólicas, las baterías para almacenamiento y los vehículos eléctricos (EV) están en camino de eliminar la demanda de petróleo y gas durante la próxima década. El petróleo, por lo tanto, se enfrenta a una tormenta perfecta tanto desde arriba como desde abajo.
En un nuevo estudio separado , el mismo equipo analizó los datos globales del gas y descubrió de manera similar que, si bien actualmente estamos usando el 6,7% de la energía global para producir gas, esa cantidad está creciendo a un ritmo exponencial y llegará a casi una cuarta parte en 2050. 
En las próximas décadas, entonces, las inversiones en petróleo y gas quedarán "varadas" debido a tres presiones convergentes: políticas climáticas que exigen que los combustibles fósiles permanezcan en el suelo; la caída de la demanda a medida que los combustibles fósiles y los motores de combustión se ven interrumpidos cada vez más por la energía solar, eólica, las baterías y los vehículos eléctricos; y la aceleración del “canibalismo energético” a medida que las industrias del petróleo y el gas, irónicamente, se consumen hasta el olvido en el proceso de intentar seguir adelante.
*Abortar la alternativa*
Quizás la implicación más alarmante de la nueva investigación se refiere a las tecnologías de energía renovable. Los autores concluyen: 
“… O la transición energética global se lleva a cabo con la suficiente rapidez, o corremos el riesgo de que el cambio climático empeore, una recesión histórica y de largo plazo debido a los déficits energéticos (al menos para algunas regiones del mundo), o una combinación de varios de estos problemas."
Entonces, si retrasamos la transformación de la energía limpia durante demasiado tiempo, es posible que no haya suficiente energía para sostener la transición en primer lugar, lo que lleva a un escenario del 'peor de todos los mundos': el colapso tanto del sistema de combustibles fósiles _como de_ la capacidad de crear una alternativa viable.
La buena noticia es que, según cada vez más investigaciones, la alternativa podría abrir un nuevo y vasto espacio de posibilidades para la civilización humana. Según Carbon Tracker, el grupo de expertos financieros, las tecnologías de energía renovable como la solar, la eólica y las baterías se están volviendo más eficientes , se implementan con mayor velocidad y generan mayores rendimientos. 
Como he argumentado para el grupo de pronóstico de tecnología RethinkX, también hay evidencia creciente de que las tecnologías de energía renovable tienen un EROI más alto y creciente en comparación con los combustibles fósiles, y si se implementan de manera óptima pueden evitar cuellos de botella en el suministro de minerales y materiales.

No hay tiempo que perder. La nueva investigación dirigida por el equipo francés confirma que nos guste o no, la civilización humana se encuentra en medio de la transformación más rápida del sistema energético global que jamás hayamos experimentado. Y aferrarse por la vida al viejo paradigma de los combustibles fósiles es una receta para el suicidio civilizatorio. 
* * * *
El gráfico que resume toda esta situación es este.

El eje de la Y es energía entregada por el total de petróleo producido, que como se puede apreciar, crece hasta 2034, pero si descontamos la cantidad gastada en extraer el petróleo, la energía neta entregada por todo el petróleo extraído, no aumenta desde 2019 y presenta un fuerte descenso desde 2034.
En el informe, no interviene el agotamiento de las reservas en los próximos años. Como se puede ver, implica un incremento del shale oil y de los campos offshore ultraprofundos, entre 2021 y 2034. 





El PDF origen de este análisis está publicado en ASPO Francia.
https://aspofrance.files.wordpress.com/2021/10/clean-version.pdf

Ya traté este tema en el siguiente post.
Explicación de la relación entre energía neta y deuda mundial o , ¿por qué estamos condenados?.
La diferencia (y no es pequeña) está en suponer que el incremento en la producción de petróleo es posible (como en el estudio francés, alrededor de un 10% más) o pensar que el peak oil se alcanzó en Noviembre de 2018 y la producción total de petróleo ya está descendiendo. Es evidente que la energía neta entregada a la sociedad, cae más rápidamente que el descenso en la producción total de petróleo, como se puede ver, al observar la creciente franja naranja en el gráfico. .

Consumo total de energía primaria por países.





Es evidente que el petróleo no lo es todo, como se puede ver en este ranking. El consumo de gas, electricidad y carbón, también son muy importantes, pero toda la movilidad está basada en el petróleo.
Otra de las consecuencias de este ranking, es la dificultad extrema de reindustrializar Occidente. Simplemente, ya no tenemos a nuestra disposición, el excedente de energía necesario. Y por supuesto, una transformación, implicaría una nueva creación de infraestructuras, con fuertes requerimientos materiales, no solo energéticos. ¿Disponemos de todo el petróleo, gas, carbón, agua, cobre, níquel, plata, zinc, elementos de tierras raras, etc, para llevar a cabo semejante transformación?.
Todavía estamos bajo el shock de la reinicialización (tenemos escasez de todo), tras el parón pandémico e ignoramos que la vuelta a la autarquía que se preconiza, para resolver la ruptura de las cadenas de suministro es imposible, sin reducir notablemente el crecimiento. 
A pesar de la tecnología, hemos comenzado el decrecimiento. Aún estamos en la fase de negación. Tiempo al tiempo. 
Saludos.

PD. Uno de los errores que han cometido los diseñadores de la transición energética es que en el inicio, la transición es en realidad una expansión energética, porque se necesita un exceso de energía para crear toda una infraestructura alternativa, mientras la población sigue necesitando energía para su normal crecimiento. Acometer esta transición, cuando estamos en el cenit del petróleo, nos condena antes de empezar. 
Si además queremos reubicar toda la industria, necesitamos duplicar toda la estructura productiva de la industria, sin tener en cuenta, la inmensa cantidad de materias primas imprescindibles para la reindustrialización.
No podemos olvidar que China es la fábrica del mundo porque tiene suficiente carbón para generar la energía suficiente y el criterio de utilizar ese carbón sin temor a restricciones ambientales.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (1 Abr 2022)

Si ayer la producción de shale oil estadounidense defraudó en su cifras, con una caída de la producción de 400.000 barriles en dos meses, hoy es la Opep la que vuelve a quedarse por debajo de su cuota, en la primeras estimaciones.

Todavía no hay cifras provisionales de la producción y ventas de petróleo ruso.

Aumento de la producción de la OPEP en marzo no alcanza el incremento prometido: sondeo Por Reuters


LONDRES, 1 abr (Reuters) - El aumento del bombeo de petróleo de la OPEP en marzo no alcanzó el objetivo fijado en la reunión con sus aliados, según un sondeo de Reuters, y las interrupciones en algunos miembros africanos compensaron en parte los aumentos de Arabia Saudita y otros grandes productores.

La Organización de Países Exportadores de Petróleo (OPEP) bombeó 28,54 millones de barriles por día (bpd) en marzo, según el sondeo, lo que supone un aumento de 90.000 bpd respecto a febrero, pero no alcanzó el incremento de 253.000 bpd previsto en la reunión con sus aliados, incluida Rusia.

La OPEP y sus aliados están relajando gradualmente los recortes de producción a medida que la demanda se recupera de la pandemia. La OPEP+ se reunió el jueves y confirmó los planes previamente acordados, a pesar del alza de los precios del petróleo a un máximo de 2008, por encima de los 139 dólares el barril, tras la invasión rusa de Ucrania.

El acuerdo prevé un aumento de 400.000 bpd en marzo por parte de todos los miembros de la OPEP+, de los cuales unos 253.000 bpd se reparten entre los 10 productores de la OPEP que abarca el pacto.

La producción no alcanzó los aumentos prometidos entre octubre y enero, pero los superó en febrero, según las encuestas de Reuters, en un momento en que muchos productores carecen de capacidad para bombear más crudo debido a la insuficiencia de inversiones, una tendencia acelerada por la pandemia.

Como resultado, los 10 miembros de la OPEP están bombeando mucho menos de lo previsto. El cumplimiento de los recortes prometidos fue del 151%, según el sondeo, frente al 136% de febrero.

La producción nigeriana registró un descenso de 100.000 bpd, mientras que el bombeo de Libia cayó en 50.000 bpd. El mayor aumento en marzo, de 110.000 bpd, provino de Arabia Saudita, mostró el sondeo.



Kuwait e Irak registraron aumentos menores, de 30.000 bpd cada uno, y Emiratos Árabes Unidos añadió 10.000 bpd. Irán, exento de realizar recortes de producción, ha estado enviando más a China en los últimos meses, aunque no hubo ningún cambio significativo en su producción en marzo.

La producción de Venezuela, otro país exento, siguió aumentando.



(Reporte adicional de Ahmad Ghaddar; editado en español por Javier Leira)



Saludos.


----------



## Tio_Serio (1 Abr 2022)

Creo que interpreto bien el gráfico, si digo que los últimos tipos de "petróleo" que se unen a la fiesta, no han aportado energía neta al sistema.

Situándose en el presente, la banda superior tiene aproximadamente la misma anchura que el aporte realizado desde CTL (que no sé qué es), hasta onshore GTL, y entiendo que se contrarestan.

Sólo habrían sido una fuente de energía real, aunque pobre, los yacimientos de alta mar con láminas de agua de hasta 2000m, a partir de ahí las nuevas tecnologías habrían dado un pan con unas ostias.

Corríjanme si me equivoco, gracias.


----------



## antorob (1 Abr 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Creo que interpreto bien el gráfico, si digo que los últimos tipos de "petróleo" que se unen a la fiesta, no han aportado energía neta al sistema.
> 
> Situándose en el presente, la banda superior tiene aproximadamente la misma anchura que el aporte realizado desde CTL (que no sé qué es), hasta onshore GTL, y entiendo que se contrarestan.
> 
> ...




La explicación del gráfico.

La suma de todos los colores es la producción total (en unidades energéticas PJ/d) de todos los líquidos del petróleo. Alcanza el máximo en 2034.

Lo últimos colores que se ven en verde, son los biocombustibles. GTL y CTL son otro tipo de líquidos de diversa procedencia, pero con tan poco impacto que no se aprecian en el gráfico.

El color naranja es la energía gastada en producir todos los líquidos. El crecimiento desde 2020 a 2030 es enorme (traducido quiere decir que la extracción en esos 10 años, consumirá mucha más energía que los yacimientos de años anteriores a 2020). Por lo tanto, aunque la producción de petróleo (y otros líquidos como biocombustibles) aumente, la energía neta entregada se mantiene hasta 2030, cayendo en picado a partir de entonces.

Y digo que es optimista, porque en el informe, piensan que el shale oil (amarillo) será capaz de entregar una gran cantidad de petróleo sin declinar hasta 2050. La producción de offshore +2000 metros también está sobrevaluada (desde mi punto de vista), porque tienen en cuenta el pre-sal brasileño, pero no consideran que el resto de yacimientos de +2000 metros bajo el agua, sea capaz de declinar.

En resumen, el petróleo fácil de extraer se ha acabado y aunque seamos capaces de extraer más petróleo, los costes energéticos serán tan altos, que la energía neta entregada caerá. Vamos que el petróleo que queda, es difícil de extraer, o es muy poco rentable energéticamente como el shale oil y los biocombustibles.

Saludos.


----------



## ueee3 (1 Abr 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> >He dejado de leerte cuando has tergiversado (y por tanto mentido) sus palabras, cuando dice que hay demasiado petróleo. En su contexto, lo dice porque la atmósfera no podría absorber todo el CO2 que se generaría, no porque en efecto sobre y quieran recortarlo porque son muy malos.
> Lee y deja de leer lo que quieras. Al igual, interpreta lo que quieras. Faltaría más.
> He escrito mi lectura justamente pensando en gente como tu... Porque más claro no te lo pueden decir: si los "combustibles fósiles" son la causa del "augmento del CO2" y estos ya están casi finiquitados... ¿para qué preocuparse por el "augmento del CO2"?
> 
> ...



"La gente como yo" lo que quiere es que no le mientan. Y tú lo has hecho, en vez de decir la verdad tal cual creas que es.

Pero el caso es que vuelves a hacer. Joder, con qué descaro tergiversas sin parar. ¡Que dice de dejarlos bajo tierra porque la atmósfera y/o el planeta no podría aguantar seguir añadiendo más CO2!

Esto te parecerá una mentira, o no. Pero desde un punto de vista lógico, es plausible.

Por otro lado como ya dije, tampoco entiendo ese afán que tenéis algunos con decir "sobra petróleo y quieren recortarlo" mientras insultáis, porque al final EL RESULTADO ES EL MISMO. A MÍ COMO CONSUMIDOR HASTA CIERTO PUNTO ME DA IGUAL SI LA TEORÍA DEL "PEAK OIL" ES CIERTA O SI LO ES LA TUYA, EL RESULTADO ES EL MISMO.


----------



## blahblahblah (1 Abr 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ...



>Y tú lo has hecho
Para nada.

>Pero el caso es que vuelves a hacer. Joder, con qué descaro tergiversas sin parar. 
Y sigues sin saber leer.

>Esto te parecerá una mentira, o no. Pero desde un punto de vista lógico, es plausible.
Es una mentira que la atmosfera no acepte más CO2.
Y sea lógico, plausible, no me meto.
EL PUNTO (y no el tergiverso o la mentira) es que este thread, la psyop del *peak oil*, el asqueroso op, el sin fin de multicuentas que pasan por aquí, y bastantes participantes nos venden que ya no hay más combustibles porque son un recurso *ESCASO* y lo hemos quemado todo como buitres - por lo tanto ya no quedan y ya no podemos usar. Ya está. Ya no hay oil para todos, almenos no para el borregus europeus.

De mientras, la gente que sostiene todo el tinglado en cambio te dice lo que he pegado
*>We need to leave most fossil fuel resources and reserves in the ground.*
Y tú has dicho
> ¡Que dice de dejarlos bajo tierra porque la atmósfera y/o el planeta no podría aguantar seguir añadiendo más CO2!
Eso mismo, joder.* Los mismos expertos del peak oil te dicen que no existe tal escasez.*
Yo me limito a copypastear el Club de Roma y otros expertos que han diseñado esta farsa, porque si viniera aquí y dijera lo que pienso me tildaríais de cualquier cosa. En cambio si quoteo a los expertos los MC no tienen más que callarse e ignorar los posts.


No sólo hay demasiado y no se acabará nunca! Sinó que además hay tanto que es demasiado *BARATO*.
*>Unfortunately the price of fossil fuels has obviously not gone high enough.*
Por eso los hemos de prohibir! por eso los hemos de encarecer! Si no hubiera demasiado la oferta y la demanda ya harían su trabajo para hacerlo prohibitivo ¿no?

Dado que no existe tal escasez, hay que inventarse un problema que no existe: CO2 / GREENHOUSE / CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO
Y al final hacen la grerenhouse realidad








los expertos que han colado el 911, el covid, y tantas otras, a hora te dicen que el CO2 caliente el planeta y no hay más oil, almenos creete una goy y acepta la culpa.
De verdad.



>Por otro lado como ya dije, tampoco entiendo ese afán que tenéis algunos con decir "sobra petróleo y quieren recortarlo" mientras insultáis, porque al final EL RESULTADO ES EL MISMO. A MÍ COMO CONSUMIDOR HASTA CIERTO PUNTO ME DA IGUAL SI LA TEORÍA DEL "PEAK OIL" ES CIERTA O SI LO ES LA TUYA, EL RESULTADO ES EL MISMO.
Curioso. Segunda vez que me dices que insulto cuando no te he insultado en absoluto... al igual que no te he mentido...

Estás super equivocado y tienes mucha maldad encima, esparcirla no te va a hacer ningún bien.
Quieras o no, EL RESULTADO NO ES EL MISMO SI VES LA VERDAD A SI VES UN ENGAÑO, HIJO DE TU MADRE

NO ES LO MISMO ESTO





QUE ESTO






de igual manera tu vida no será igual si piensas que todo es escaso y los humanos estamos jodiendo el planeta vs si piensas que la tierra es abundancia, pero el nwo lo ha acaparando todo y está contaminandolo todo.
Pero ey, sigue en la ignorancia y el nada se puede hacer, es posible que en tu caso sea así. Nunca está de más ayudar al bien común de desmoralizar a todos.


----------



## poppom (1 Abr 2022)

Estaba leyendo el hilo del madmax en Sri Lanka.
Después de la jugada de USA y los movimientos de China cada día tengo más claro que el pikoil irá por países.
Algunas de mis apuestas para madmax asegurado está década son:
Egipto, Nigeria, Turquía, México, Argentina y Zona Euro(con España a la cabeza)


----------



## antorob (1 Abr 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> >Y tú lo has hecho
> Para nada.
> 
> >Pero el caso es que vuelves a hacer. Joder, con qué descaro tergiversas sin parar.
> ...



Por favor, sin insultar.

Mira lo que opino de la hipocresía de la clase dirigente. Y de todo el entramado de vender lo verde como solución única.

Me gustaría que me dijeras que te parece el artículo, desde tu punto de vista.

*Unión Europea. Estos son mis principios y si no le gustan tengo otros.*


febrero 20, 2022
La hipocresía de la clase política llega a extremos que justifican la famosa frase de Groucho Marx.
Europa ha emprendido una cruzada a favor de la descarbonización rápida de la economía, sobre todo basándose en la transición renovable y en la potenciación de generación de energía por medios renovables, eliminando los combustibles fósiles a la mayor brevedad.


En una entrevista de Octubre de 2021, Von Der Leyen resume las pretensiones europeas.
Von der Leyen anima al mundo a seguir la senda de la UE contra el cambio climático 
"...Los proyectos legislativos destinados a lograr una reducción drástica de las emisiones de CO2 encarecerán la energía, el transporte y ciertos bienes de uso común, como los coches. ¿Se ha planteado que pueda surgir una protesta similar a la de los «chalecos amarillos»? No todo el mundo puede permitirse instalar paneles fotovoltaicos en su casa y tener un coche eléctrico en el garaje. ¿Temen que el riesgo de explosión social pueda ser mayor tras esta crisis sanitaria, que ha aumentado el número de personas en riesgo de pobreza en España y en el resto de Europa?
R: La finalidad del Pacto Verde Europeo es que los ciudadanos, las empresas y toda nuestra comunidad sigamos haciendo lo que nos gusta, que es lo que ha supuesto el éxito de nuestras empresas en los mercados mundiales. Pero ya no podemos hacerlo a expensas de nuestro planeta y de las generaciones futuras. No hay que olvidar por qué tenemos que actuar ahora: simplemente porque no podemos permitirnos los costes cada vez mayores del cambio climático. Cada vez son más frecuentes los fenómenos meteorológicos extremos en todo el mundo. Los más afectados son siempre los ciudadanos más pobres, que no pueden permitirse cambiar de residencia o reconstruir sus casas. El Pacto Verde Europeo se creó para detener el calentamiento global y desarrollar una nueva estrategia de crecimiento, orientada hacia una nueva economía circular y descarbonizada, que permita combinar creación de puestos de trabajo y oportunidades para todos, al tiempo que reduce las emisiones y preserva la naturaleza. Y todo esto hemos de hacerlo de manera justa y socialmente equitativa. Esta es la razón por la que pondremos en marcha, en primer lugar, nuestro Fondo Social para el Clima, dotado con 72.000 millones de euros: un Fondo que apoyará a las personas de rentas más bajas y las inversiones en tecnologías limpias, para reducir las facturas de los hogares vulnerables y de las pequeñas empresas, y ayudará a los ciudadanos a financiar sistemas de calefacción o refrigeración sin emisiones, a instalar paneles solares en sus casas o a comprar un coche más limpio, por ejemplo. Y no hay que olvidar que el Pacto Verde Europeo creará también riqueza y oportunidades para España. Estamos invirtiendo miles de millones en la creatividad y la capacidad de innovación de las empresas, lo que puede generar un millón de empleos verdes en la UE de aquí a 2030 y 2 millones para 2050."...

Es decir, entre otras perlas, cuando se pregunta a la presidenta de la Comisión Europea, sobre la carga que recaerá sobre los pobres ciudadanos europeos, justifica el esfuerzo por la necesidad de salvar el planeta.

También Lagarde ha introducido en la política monetaria del BCE, los criterios aplicados a la lucha contra el cambio climático (incluso otro ex-presidente del BCE, dice que el cambio climático y la protección del medioambiente, deben estar en el centro de toda institución) . 
» ¿Por qué habla el Banco Central Europeo de cambio climático? - Esglobal - Política, economía e ideas sobre el mundo en español


Pero cuando las cosas se ponen duras, las energías renovables (solar y eólica) manifiestan sus eternos problemas de intermitencia y como consecuencia de ello, hemos de utilizar como respaldo el caro gas natural, Europa se "olvida" de sus principios y declara que el gas y la energía nuclear se pueden considerar verdes.
Comisión Europea propone que el gas y las plantas nucleares sean consideradas energías verdes 
"La Comisión Europea (CE) presentó este 2 de febrero su propuesta final para que la energía nuclear y el gas, en algunas plantas, sean declaradas como inversiones “verdes”. Se trata de un plan que ha dividido a países e inversores y que algunos legisladores de la Unión Europea (UE) intentarán bloquear."

Pronto cambiamos de principios, ante el menor problema. Si no hay respaldo y las energías renovables no son suficientes, ¿no deberíamos pasar frio y limitar la actividad económica, con tal de salvar al planeta?. ¿O ahora vamos a entrar en la fase de negociación con el cambio climático, para que nos ceda un poco de tiempo y nos deje utilizar el gas?.



Pero lo peor viene cuando conocemos la cifras del año 2021, correspondientes a la generación de energía, según la fuente.
El informe de Rystad es demoledor.
Con tanta declaración política y cierre de centrales térmicas de carbón, uno estaba esperando un auténtico desplome de la parte correspondiente al carbón, en la generación eléctrica.
Veamos los datos (aunque por la fecha, sean provisionales). 
Don’t call it a comeback: Coal power increased in Europe in 2021 on gas supply concerns and limited alternatives 
"Luego de varios años de descarbonización estratégica del mercado eléctrico europeo, las cifras preliminares sugieren que la electricidad generada con carbón aumentó en la región el año pasado por primera vez en casi una década, aumentando un 18% de 470 teravatios-hora (TWh) en 2020 a 579 TWh, muestra la investigación de Rystad Energy. La generación de energía a gas, hidráulica y eólica disminuyó el año pasado, lo que aumentó la presión sobre otras fuentes de energía, incluido el carbón, para cerrar la brecha.
La generación de electricidad a carbón ha estado disminuyendo constantemente en Europa desde 2012, pero las preocupaciones sobre la asequibilidad en torno al gas y las preocupaciones sobre la disponibilidad que afectan la generación nuclear, eólica e hidroeléctrica podrían mantener el impulso del carbón en 2022 y más allá. Si, por ejemplo, persisten los altos precios del gas o se materializa un conflicto militar entre Rusia y Ucrania, la generación de carbón podría aumentar un 11% adicional este año a 641 TWh, un regreso a los niveles de 2018, para garantizar que las luces permanezcan encendidas en todo el continente.
El resurgimiento del carbón el año pasado fue provocado por otros componentes de la combinación energética continental que enfrentan nuevos desafíos, incluidos los precios récord del gas y las tensiones entre Rusia y Ucrania, lo que generó dudas sobre la seguridad a largo plazo de las importaciones de gas a través de gasoductos operados por Rusia."

El gráfico es matador.
De repente el viento se ha debido parar y el carbón (no solo el gas) se ha vuelto verde. 
Estas cifras dejan en ridículo, las grandilocuentes declaraciones de los políticos europeos, cuando hablan de la necesidad de una Europa "totalmente verde" para salvar el planeta. No solo acuden en avión a reuniones que podían mantener a través de las redes, sino que los hechos desmienten sus pomposas palabras del avance en la descarbonización europea. 





Después de esta presentación, poco se puede decir.
Y los problemas de sequías y falta de generación nuclear en Francia, anticipan otro año negro en 2022, como se puede ver en el recuadro gris.
Los políticos elaboran planes que solo sirven al poder del dinero, enmascarándolos con consignas encaminadas a convencer de su bondad, a la población creyente. Nos hemos convertido en ovejas, que aceptan sin rechistar , todo lo que provenga del gobierno o Comisión, de turno.
Ahora toca la moda renovable, vestida de necesidad para "salvar el planeta". Para conseguir ese objetivo, certificado por miles de científicos, existe un plan de energía renovables de cientos de miles de millones de euros, que no sabemos si va a servir para algo más que enriquecer a los lobbies afectados.
Si, antes fue el lobby petrolero, luego el tecnológico, más tarde y ya en presente, el renovable y con la pandemia, el farmacéutico. Siempre hay que financiar planes faraónicos, por el bien del progreso y el bienestar común.
No queda mas que despedirse con otra acertada frase de Groucho Marx.
"La política es el arte de buscar problemas, encontrarlos, hacer un diagnóstico falso y aplicar después los remedios equivocados"


----------



## blahblahblah (1 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Por favor, sin insultar.



Quizás a esta cuenta sí la haya insultado, no recuerdo, aunque lo dudo mucho. Parece que ahora me dejas de ignorar para...

¿tirar balones fuera?
¿te das cuenta la pena que haces?


¿En vez de hacerme perder el tiempo, por qué no respondes a los expertos?

_Q> Mr Edenhofer, 50 years ago the Club of Rome published its frightening forecast on the “Limits to Growth”. The report made huge waves, but did it ultimately make a difference?_
> The report has had a great impact. In the 1970s, *it ensured that everyone began talking about the issue of resource scarcity*. And it was the first to ask whether the economy needed to be restructured accordingly. Economists rightly criticised the Club of Rome harshly at the time, however, because the model simulations completely ignored the effect of prices. Rising prices leads to the more economical use of resources. This is exactly what has happened.

_Q> But clearly not enough. The warnings of the earth’s eminent collapse have not really changed much to date. We are still talking about the climate crisis, the loss of biodiversity, and the efficient use of available resources. Was the alarm call in vain?_
> *It is not true that we are facing the same problems today*. At the time, the Club of Rome emphasised that fossil fuels and exhaustible resources were becoming scarce. Given the atmosphere’s capacity to absorb CO2, *we simply have too much coal, oil and natural gas*. The Club of Rome did not really focus on *the climate crisis and the loss of biodiversity. Even today, this is not foremost in everyone’s minds*, and promoting renewable energies alone will not solve the problem. *We need to leave most fossil fuel resources and reserves in the ground. Unfortunately, the world continues to rely on coal, so the price of fossil fuels has obviously not gone high enough.*

_Q> Is politics not paying enough attention to science? The slow rate of progress must be frustrating for scientists._
*>Science has a pretty good track record.* The Club of Rome was one sign at the time. Then there were the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change reports, which put climate change on the international agenda.* Science supplies information on problems and possible solutions, which policymakers then reference*. *There has to be a clear division of roles though.* When scientists think that politicians have to “listen to them”, and when politicians think that scientists “do not understand the political decision-making system”, then something has gone wrong. Science’s role is to show and communicate alternative paths to the respective goals. Politicians have to learn that they cannot just think about what is possible; they also have to pave the way for the necessary.

Q> _Where will the world be in 50 years, on the 100th anniversary of the report – will we turn the ship around in time?_
> If we continue to muddle through like we are now, the earth’s temperature will rise to around four degrees above pre-industrial levels. *Then climate change will be unmanageable*. If we turn the tide, we can keep it within a manageable range. *This is not a forecast; it is a decision-making issue. Policymakers have to pave the way for the necessary measures and initiate a rapid turnaround worldwide*. With all due respect to the Club of Rome, it assumed that pointing out the scarcity of natural resources would be enough to bring humankind to its senses. The climate problem presents a different challenge*. It is no longer the limits of nature that are forcing us to rethink. Instead, humanity has to practice self-limitation. *This is a historically unique starting place.

_Q> How can we get to this self-limitation?_
> *We all need to learn to curtail the use of fossil fuels through international agreements and treaties in order to prevent dangerous climate change*. The most important CO2 emitters need get the ball rolling. The USA, China, the EU, Japan, India and Russia, those who are responsible for two-thirds of global emissions, need to sit down at the same table. That would be an important first step.

_Q> Necessary projects, such as increasing the CO2 price, are meeting with resistance from the public and industry in Germany. How can we generate acceptance for using prices to control consumption?_
*It is not that hard to communicate the need, provided people are promised a refund of revenue.* This ensures that the socially weaker do not bear a disproportionate burden. A per capita refund would even give poorer people a financial advantage, making it a social policy. The CO2 price effectively limits activities that are damaging the climate, so it’s hard to understand why it has such a poor image. Policymakers need to actively spread this message.




Ey, ESTA VEZ SÍ

recordemos las anteriores campañas de terrorismo
*1966: Oil Gone in Ten Years*
1967: Dire Famine Forecast By 1975
1968: Overpopulation Will Spread Worldwide
1969: Everyone Will Disappear In a Cloud Of Blue Steam By 1989
1970: World Will Use Up All its Natural Resources by 2000
1970: Urban Citizens Will Require Gas Masks by 1985
1970: Nitrogen buildup Will Make All Land Unusable
1970: Decaying Pollution Will Kill all the Fish
1970: Ice Age By 2000
1970: America Subject to Water Rationing by 1974 and Food Rationing By 1980
1971: New Ice Age Coming By 2020 or 2030
1972: New Ice Age By 2070
*1972: Oil Depleted in 20 Years*
1974: Space Satellites Show New Ice Age Coming Fast
1974: Another Ice Age?
1974: Ozone Depletion a ‘Great Peril to Life
1976: Scientific Consensus Planet Cooling, Famines imminent
*1977: Department of Energy Says Oil will Peak in 90s*
1978: No End in Sight to 30-Year Cooling Trend
1980: Acid Rain Kills Life In Lakes
1980: Peak Oil In 2000
1988: Regional Droughts (that never happened) in 1990s
1988: Temperatures in DC Will Hit Record Highs
1988: Maldive Islands will Be Underwater by 2018 (they’re not)
1989: Rising Sea Levels will Obliterate Nations if Nothing Done by 2000
1989: New York City’s West Side Highway Underwater by 2019 (it’s not)
*1996: Peak Oil in 2020*
2000: Children Won’t Know what Snow Is
2002: Famine In 10 Years If We Don’t Give Up Eating Fish, Meat, and Dairy
*2002: Peak Oil in 2010*
2004: Britain will Be Siberia by 2024 2005: Manhattan Underwater by 2015
2006: Super Hurricanes!
2008: Arctic will Be Ice Free by 2018
2008: Climate Genius Al Gore Predicts Ice-Free Arctic by 2013
2009: Climate Genius Prince Charles Says we Have 96 Months to Save World
2009: UK Prime Minister Says 50 Days to ‘Save The Planet From Catastrophe’
2009: Climate Genius Al Gore Moves 2013 Prediction of Ice-Free Arctic to 2014
2013: Arctic Ice-Free by 2015
2014: Only 500 Days Before ‘Climate Chaos
2019: Hey Greta, we need you to convince them it’s really going to happen this time




Ey, NO SOY UN SHILL, mira qué malo soy que critico la UE, lee mi artículo goy, que yo he venido aquí a hablar de mi gráficas.


----------



## antorob (1 Abr 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Quizás a esta cuenta sí la haya insultado, no recuerdo, aunque lo dudo mucho. Parece que ahora me dejas de ignorar para...
> 
> ¿tirar balones fuera?
> ¿te das cuenta la pena que haces?
> ...



Es inútil.

No me conoces, me encasillas en una posición que no es la mía, simplemente porque defiendo el peak oil. 

Llevo bastante tiempo publicando entradas en mi blog y mi posición en todos los temas es conocida. Si no quieres perder el tiempo en verificarlo, es cosa tuya. 

Lo único que te pido es que no insultes y luego publica lo que quieras. 

Y si conoces donde se encuentran esos maravillosos recursos de petróleo, ya puedes comentarlo. Si no los conoces y es solo imaginación tuya, el que estás perdiendo el tiempo eres tú. 

Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (1 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Es inútil.
> 
> No me conoces, me encasillas en una posición que no es la mía, simplemente porque defiendo el peak oil.
> 
> ...



No me hace falta conocerte. Yo no te encasillo en nada: tú mismo te pones ahí. Pero... ¿qué te importa donde te encasillen los demás?
Pide lo que quieras. Igual si pido que no uséis mc. Cada uno seguiremos haciendo lo que nos dé la gana.

Entre otra cosa que te da la gana, está la de no copypastear dónde te he insultado.
o la de de ignorar los expertos del club de roma - los que se inventaron el chiringuito que "defiendes"


_Q> But clearly not enough. The warnings of the earth’s eminent collapse have not really changed much to date. We are still talking about the climate crisis, the loss of biodiversity, and the efficient use of available resources. Was the alarm call in vain?_
> *It is not true that we are facing the same problems today*. At the time, the Club of Rome emphasised that fossil fuels and exhaustible resources were becoming scarce. Given the atmosphere’s capacity to absorb CO2, *we simply have too much coal, oil and natural gas*. The Club of Rome did not really focus on *the climate crisis and the loss of biodiversity. Even today, this is not foremost in everyone’s minds*, and promoting renewable energies alone will not solve the problem. *We need to leave most fossil fuel resources and reserves in the ground. Unfortunately, the world continues to rely on coal, so the price of fossil fuels has obviously not gone high enough.*

Q> _Where will the world be in 50 years, on the 100th anniversary of the report – will we turn the ship around in time?_
> If we continue to muddle through like we are now, the earth’s temperature will rise to around four degrees above pre-industrial levels. *Then climate change will be unmanageable*. If we turn the tide, we can keep it within a manageable range. *This is not a forecast; it is a decision-making issue. Policymakers have to pave the way for the necessary measures and initiate a rapid turnaround worldwide*. With all due respect to the Club of Rome, it assumed that pointing out the scarcity of natural resources would be enough to bring humankind to its senses. The climate problem presents a different challenge*. It is no longer the limits of nature that are forcing us to rethink. Instead, humanity has to practice self-limitation. *This is a historically unique starting place.








tanto pavor te da comentar lo que opinan los autores fundacionales de esta rama narrativa


----------



## antorob (1 Abr 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> No me hace falta conocerte. Yo no te encasillo en nada: tú mismo te pones ahí. Pero... ¿qué te importa donde te encasillen los demás?
> Pide lo que quieras. Igual si pido que no uséis mc. Cada uno seguiremos haciendo lo que nos dé la gana.
> 
> Entre otra cosa que te da la gana, está la de no copypastear dónde te he insultado.
> ...



De un post anterior tuyo.

"EL PUNTO (y no el tergiverso o la mentira) es que este thread, la psyop del *peak oil*, *el asqueroso op*, el sin fin de multicuentas que pasan por aquí, y bastantes participantes nos venden que ya no hay más combustibles porque son un recurso *ESCASO* y lo hemos quemado todo como buitres - por lo tanto ya no quedan y ya no podemos usar. Ya está. Ya no hay oil para todos, almenos no para el borregus europeus."


En negrita, "el asqueroso op". Supongo que es un insulto.

En cuanto a los comentarios de los "expertos" que posteas, dicen que los fósiles son muy malos y que hay que dejarlos en tierra. Yo me opongo radicalmente, porque aunque se pueda certificar cierto calentamiento de la temperatura, es muy aventurado asignar toda la culpa al aumento de CO2. Se desconocen las implicaciones del resto de las emisiones, retroalimentaciones, el impacto de las nubes, y no está demostrado que el aumento de la concentración de CO2, lleve automáticamente y de forma inequívoca, a un aumento de las temperaturas (el sistema es demasiado complejo para pretender demostrarlo, sin atisbo de ninguna duda).

Por lo tanto estoy en contra de dejar los combustibles fósiles bajo tierra.

Y ahora, dime donde está la abundancia de petróleo de la que haces gala en tus comentarios.

Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (1 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> De un post anterior tuyo.
> 
> "EL PUNTO (y no el tergiverso o la mentira) es que este thread, la psyop del *peak oil*, *el asqueroso op*, el sin fin de multicuentas que pasan por aquí, y bastantes participantes nos venden que ya no hay más combustibles porque son un recurso *ESCASO* y lo hemos quemado todo como buitres - por lo tanto ya no quedan y ya no podemos usar. Ya está. Ya no hay oil para todos, almenos no para el borregus europeus."
> 
> ...



A todos os da por ignorar los hechos claros. Lo cual da mucha grima y a mi me produce asco. Es algo muy visceral. Supongo que el hecho que seamos animales es insultante.


Esto es lo que respiras tu y todos los niños, gracias a que los expertos cumplen muy bien su papel.








¿Me dices a mi que te diga cuánto oil hay realmente? No te puedo contestar. Pero es bastante fácil razonar que cuando algo es escaso y muy usado no hace falta ninguna agenda de varias décadas para inflar artificialmente su precio.
Es bastanta fácil razonar que si se acabara de verdad, no tendrían que demonizar el CO2.

Los hechos son muy claros: todo lo que dicen los expertos es mentira. Las grandes narrativas que transforman las sociedades siempre empiezan como papers de Club de Roma, Chatham House, Trilateral o parecidos y están cortadas todas al mismo patrón. Fomentar la ignorancia es la principal. ¿Entonces, pues, para qué decir nunca una verdad?

RESHAPE con cuentos chinos manda.








Esos que trabajan para el mal en cualquier de sus frente y se hacen los dignos mientras ignoran la realidad en que vivimos dan mucho asco, estén donde estén.







La psy op del peak oil traerá tanto sufrimiento como la del covid. No hemos visto ni la puntita. Sé feliz: tu también eres un experto de estos. Algunas cosas de las que dices más o menos pasarán, pues el peak consumo oil en Europa es una realidad para el esclavito, escrita negro sobre blanco. Así es como se dicta la realidad, a golpe de narración


----------



## Isabel de Baviera (1 Abr 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> "La gente como yo" lo que quiere es que no le mientan. Y tú lo has hecho, en vez de decir la verdad tal cual creas que es.
> 
> Pero el caso es que vuelves a hacer. Joder, con qué descaro tergiversas sin parar. ¡Que dice de dejarlos bajo tierra porque la atmósfera y/o el planeta no podría aguantar seguir añadiendo más CO2!
> 
> ...



A ver una pincelada: cuando un contenido que combina varias fuentes , tamaño colores de texto y mucho anuncio huye,bloquea,ignora.Si en el contenido destaca sobre todo el color rojo como el semáforo o la señal de prohibición sólo quiere llamar tú atención .Este es un troll que ha conseguido llevarte al huerto.
Si has pinchado algún enlace espero que tengas antivirus aunque creo la única intención de este troll es despistar y llamar la atención en este hilo.
Todo el que le hace caso ha caído en su trampa.
Edito que se me olvidó decirte: escribir en mayúscula en el lenguaje de internet es interpretado como un grito virtual.

*Estudio dice que trolls de Internet son sádicos y psicópatas*
El trolling se define como el acto de incitar a la controversia en Internet con contenidos polémicos con el fin de molestar, intimidar, insultar, difamar o simplemente vacilar.









TROLL: ¿QUÉ ES? ¿CÓMO DETECTARLO? Y MUCHO MÁS


¿Sabes qué es un TROLL? Si estás acostumbrado a navegar en Internet, te conviene entrar en este post, y conocer todo sobre estas personas malintencionadas




eluniversodelmarketing.com


----------



## antorob (1 Abr 2022)

"¿Me dices a mi que te diga cuánto oil hay realmente? No te puedo contestar. Pero es bastante fácil razonar que cuando algo es escaso y muy usado no hace falta ninguna agenda de varias décadas para inflar artificialmente su precio.
Es bastanta fácil razonar que si se acabara de verdad, no tendrían que demonizar el CO2."

En ciencia, los argumentos lógicos no tienen ninguna validez si no están refrendados por los datos reales.

Todos nos montamos nuestras películas y nos suenan bien, como argumento de la maldad de las élites.

Pero demonizar el CO2 puede tener otra razón, como es convencer a la población del daño que causan los combustibles fósiles, porque estos escasean y los quieren para ellos, para esas funciones vitales, como el ejercito, la alimentación de sus acólitos y mantener una cierta capacidad de transporte para cuando la necesiten, mientras evitan el acaparamiento de la plebe.

En el caso del peak oil, hay datos sencillos. Se han hecho X descubrimientos y se ha gastado Y barriles de petróleo. Por lo tanto quedan X-Y barriles. El conocimiento de ese dato es fundamental. Y desgraciadamente solo tenemos estimaciones de las reservas que quedan, porque las oficiales están hinchadas por varios motivos. 

Lo que he estudiado es que quedan pocos lugares por explorar y el petróleo que se extrae , cada vez es más difícil de conseguir. Los precios es lógico que suban si queda poco petróleo. Y sobre todo, si la oferta es inferior a la demanda.

Tu piensas que está todo organizado y yo busco una explicación más simple. Queda poco petróleo y el que queda es muy caro y difícil de extraer.

Espero que tengas claro el sentido del hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (1 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> "¿Me dices a mi que te diga cuánto oil hay realmente? No te puedo contestar. Pero es bastante fácil razonar que cuando algo es escaso y muy usado no hace falta ninguna agenda de varias décadas para inflar artificialmente su precio.
> Es bastanta fácil razonar que si se acabara de verdad, no tendrían que demonizar el CO2."
> 
> En ciencia, los argumentos lógicos no tienen ninguna validez si no están refrendados por los datos reales.
> ...



Lo dicho, tu mismo te retratas como una putita de la elite. Aunque nos mientan, si nos mienten, será por nuestro bien.
_Pero demonizar el CO2 puede tener otra razón, como es convencer a la población del daño que causan los combustibles fósiles

Tu piensas que está todo organizado y yo busco una explicación más simple. _
Lo gracioso es que tus expertos te dicen que todo está organizdo.

Lo del oil, partes de que no se crea, lo cual ya indica el nivel de ciencia que pides. No sabes cuánto hay, así que vas tan perdido como yo.
Bastante más, de hecho, porque dices que es caro el oil, pero el mismo club de roma dice que es barato y por eso los policymakers han de taxarlo, para inflar artificialmente el precio.

El sentido del hilo claro clarinete, repetir el mantra que toca.


----------



## cnk57 (2 Abr 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Pues la mayor reserva estratégica es la tierra, pero eso no está contabilizado en la mierda de propaganda que escupes por aquí. Faltaría más que se te escapara una sola verdad.
> 
> 
> Curioso, porque los expertos de verdad no tienen reparos en decir las cosas como son
> ...




Y la tierra es plana, no te olvides, que no estamos a lo que estamos.


----------



## antorob (2 Abr 2022)

Un poco de macroeconomía, que todo está relacionado.

Hace un par de meses presenté mi tesis de "cambio de sistema de referencia", para explicar el giro en las políticas de los Bancos Centrales.

*Cambio de sistema de referencia.*


enero 18, 2022
Hasta la crisis de 2008, el sistema de referencia de los mercados, fijaba los precios atendiendo a la demanda y la oferta vigente en cada sub-mercado. Los precios de los valores de bolsa, los precios de los activos inmobiliarios, los bonos, los precios de referencia oficiales, seguían una pauta milenaria, que implicaba subidas si la demanda era superior a la oferta y bajadas en caso contrario.
A partir de 2008 y la intervención de los BC, se cambia radicalmente el marco de la fijación de precios, entrando en un nuevo sistema de referencia, caracterizado por la supresión del precio libre de mercado y el establecimiento de nuevos precios, marcados por las políticas de los BC.
Por eso podemos ver subidas extraordinarias de la bolsa, por expansión de múltiplos y encabezadas solo por un puñado de valores escogidos por los propios BC, para controlar mejor el mercado. También asistimos a la financiación directa de cada país occidental, por monetización de la deuda a cargo de los BC. Es relativamente sencillo para un BC, comprar toda la deuda emitida por un país, consiguiendo bajar artificialmente los precios oficiales hasta cero o incluso, el contraintuitivo valor negativo en los precios de referencia oficiales. Con este movimiento consiguieron la sinfonía perfecta.
1º). Cada país se podía endeudar tanto como quisiera sin necesitar hacer ningún esfuerzo de austeridad por su parte.
2º). Los tipos llegaron a cero o negativo, reduciendo los gastos financieros al mínimo y dejando un margen apreciable en la formación de los presupuestos anuales.
3º). Las empresas privadas, tardaron más en beneficiarse, pero sus tipos descendieron progresivamente, consiguiendo buenas financiaciones a tipos muy interesantes.
4º). Empresas zombis, incapaces de sobrevivir en el entorno de mercados libres, al tener una financiación tan atractiva, proliferaron por doquier.
Las bolsas, al calor de la intervención de la banca central, elaboraron una tesis donde la moral hazard campaba a sus anchas. Los mercados no podían corregir, porque ante el menor retroceso, los BC intervenían recuperando con creces los valores anteriores e impulsando nuevos máximos.
La creación de burbujas en este entorno era cuestión de tiempo. Primero apareció el bitcoin y todas las restantes criptomonedas, llegando a un valor considerable de mercado.
Los valores inmobiliarios siguieron creciendo después de la crisis sub-prime. El exceso de dinero infló de nuevo los mercados y pronto se volvieron a alcanzar nuevos máximos.
Por fin, después de años de engordar todas las burbujas, apareció la pandemia , cuando ya germinaban las primeras crisis como la de los repos de Septiembre de 2019, donde se veía que el sistema pronto llegaría a la fase explosiva. Pero la pandemia dio otra vuelta de tuerca descomunal a los estímulos y tras billones de dólares inyectados a todos los sistemas, empezaron a aparecer cuellos de botella.
Primero la ruptura de las cadenas de suministro, presionó las materias primas y este mercado, inició también su fase alcista. La subida de los precios de la energía, la entrega de cheques en EE.UU y la acumulación de dinero por todo el sistema, desembocó en la aparición de la inflación.
Aquí llegamos a un punto crucial.
El cambio de sistema de referencia de 2008 a un sistema marcado por el control de los BC solo podía funcionar con una condición. La ausencia de inflación.
Un sistema basado en la emisión continua de dinero, solo tiene sentido si las presiones sobre los precios están contenidas. En el momento que aparece la inflación, es obligatorio volver al sistema de referencia anterior para evitar la hiperinflación.
Volver al sistema anterior es un cambio brutal, que implica devolver los excesos y retornar al valor medio de los mercados, lo que implica según este gráfico una caída entre el 70 y el 80%, explotando por el camino todas las burbujas. ¿Quién se imagina el sp500 en torno a 1.000-1.200 puntos?.
Supongo que los analistas, acostumbrados a estudiar los mercados desde 2008, bajo los criterios de la gran expansión, tendrán muchas dificultades en reinterpretar el nuevo paradigma y calcular los nuevos beneficios de las empresas, bajo un nuevo sistema sin intervención divina. Por eso, cuidado con los cantos de sirena de la recuperación, cuando comience la gran caída. 




Al principio, con la intención de ganar tiempo, se habló de inflación transitoria, pero solo era una treta más.
Los banqueros centrales siempre supieron que el nuevo sistema de referencia tenía los días contados y por eso se empezó a popularizar la expresión "Gran Reset". En el momento que volviéramos al antiguo sistema de referencia, todas las métricas, infladas por el continuo estímulo monetario, debería volver a su media natural.
Todavía peor. Desde 2008 estamos en sistema intervenido, pero la tendencia de caída de los tipos de interés (bonos) dura ya 40 años. No será fácil la readaptación a un entorno creciente de tipos. Y los tipos inmobiliarios, son unos de los más perjudicados.




Pero esto es solo el primer movimiento. La escasez energética ha hecho acto de presencia y tras un retorno a la "normalidad", comenzaremos un suave decrecimiento hasta llegar a una situación sostenible. Por eso, esta vez no habrá rebotes fastuosos como mucha gente espera, sino una gran caída, con una suave descenso durante años, hasta ajustar el consumo sostenible a la capacidad de carga de la tierra.
El fracaso europeo de las renovables, ya nos señala el incierto camino que deberemos seguir, cuando los combustibles fósiles empiecen a escasear.
Pero vayamos por partes, ahora en este año 2022 o como mucho 2023, deberíamos ver ese retorno a la media (años, por lo tanto, claramente bajistas) y ese cambio de referencia al modelo antiguo, con todo lo que ello implica. Quizás se necesite ver subir tipos a la Reserva Federal o encontrarnos con precios del petróleo superiores a los 100$ este verano, para que seamos conscientes del cambio de referencia.
*Este es el gráfico que hay que vigilar con lupa. Corresponde a los inventarios de productos petroleros de la OCDE. Datos de Noviembre 2021.*
Monthly Oil Market Report - PDF download
En la página 65 del pdf que señala esta dirección.



La austeridad está a punto de hacer acto de presencia, sea con este nombre o con otro derivado de la política del gran reset. Si no reducimos el consumo, por las buenas o por las malas, la escasez de petróleo y en general de todo, será evidente en poco tiempo. Todo depende de la velocidad que quieran imprimir al cambio, para ajustar la nueva demanda a la reducida oferta, sin causar la temida escasez.
Si, quizás está llegando el momento de salir de Matrix, y todos sabemos lo traumático que resulta el proceso. 
Un refugio que siempre ha funcionado en entornos de tipos reales negativos, es el oro. Si el mercado , de pronto, toma consciencia del cambio del sistema de referencia, no tiene sentido seguir posicionado en renta fija-variable. Con tipos negativos, el oro se convierte en el valor refugio por excelencia. Y supongo que la plata, le seguirá, sobre todo si la sensación de infalibilidad de los BC, termina cediendo. 



Saludos. 

PD. En China, también están asumiendo su propia crisis.
El artículo, completo, es muy interesante, como muestra del inicio de dificultades, cuando se deja de suministrar dinero infinito. 
China's Property Sector Is Crashing Again And This Time It Has Reached The Country's Biggest Developer | ZeroHedge
"Desde que ocupó el primer lugar de China Evergrande Group en 2017, *Country Garden se ha mantenido como el desarrollador más grande del país en China por ventas contratadas. *Emplea a más de 200.000 personas.
Con sede en la ciudad sureña de Foshan en la provincia de Guangdong, la empresa, al igual que China Evergrande Group, se ha centrado en los últimos años en la construcción de desarrollos de viviendas en ciudades de nivel inferior.
Y, al igual que Evergrande, Country Garden también ha dependido en gran medida del acceso a la financiación en el mercado crediticio extraterritorial; en realidad, no solo Evegrande, sino prácticamente todos los desarrolladores pares que se endeudaron para impulsar el crecimiento en la última década solo para ver cómo se cerraba la ventana ahora. Según Bloomberg, tiene la mayor reserva de bonos en dólares estadounidenses en circulación entre las firmas inmobiliarias más grandes de China, excluyendo a los morosos, con unos 11.700 millones de dólares en circulación, según datos compilados por Bloomberg.
El presidente fundador, Yeung Kwok Keung, transfirió su participación mayoritaria a su hija Yang Huiyan en 2005. Ahora es la vicepresidenta de la empresa y es la mujer más rica de China, según el índice de multimillonarios de Bloomberg.
O al menos lo estaba, porque algunos de los billetes en dólares estadounidenses de Country Garden cayeron a mínimos históricos a raíz de un informe de que la empresa no logró obtener suficiente apoyo de los inversores para un posible acuerdo de bonos convertibles. Los bonos a más largo plazo se cotizaban a un precio tan bajo como 69 centavos por dólar a última hora del viernes.

Esto es notable porque el desarrollador de China fue relativamente resistente frente a la crisis de liquidez provocada por las medidas enérgicas del gobierno contra el endeudamiento excesivo de los constructores y la especulación del mercado inmobiliario, y no había sido afectado por la crisis en el gigante de la industria Evergrande. Pero tal como advertimos en septiembre, la crisis inmobiliaria en cámara lenta de China, que gira en torno a lo que Goldman calculó el año pasado que era el activo más grande del mundo que, sin un estímulo significativo de Beijing, se enfrenta a una reducción de calificación muy dolorosa."


----------



## antorob (2 Abr 2022)

*Una revisión del mercado de GNL en Rusia.*


septiembre 11, 2021
La subida de los precios del gas en Europa (y también en el resto del mundo, pero menos) ha puesto sobre el tapete la falta de suministro ruso hacia Europa.
Este artículo pretende dar un pequeña revisión a los movimientos de gas en la zona rusa.
En principio, no parece que exista un déficit estructural en la producción de gas ruso, sino una serie de cuellos de botella y problemas circunstanciales, que pueden desembocar en precios muy altos este invierno, al tener excesivamente bajos, los inventarios europeos.
Rusia ocupa el primer lugar en reservas de gas a nivel mundial


La producción está repartida de forma distinta a las mayores reservas, con EE.UU a la cabeza.


Otros actores importantes son Turkmenistán y Mozambique.

Pero el verdadero monstruo en el mercado del gas, tanto en producción como en reservas y recursos es Rusia.
Rusia está expandiendo su exportación de gas a través del GNL y necesita tiempo para preparar una infraestructura adecuada. 
Primero este informe nos pone en antecedentes de la situación presente y los futuros proyectos de la parte rusa.
Russian LNG Aims High, Leveraging Big Reserves and Logistical Advantages 
*El GNL ruso apunta alto, aprovechando grandes reservas y ventajas logísticas*
*Rusia está invirtiendo en proyectos de gas natural licuado, ya que busca aprovechar las mayores reservas de gas natural del mundo junto con las ventajas logísticas de entregarlo a un precio competitivo a Asia y Europa a lo largo de la ahora navegable Ruta del Mar del Norte.*
La influencia del mercado de Rusia como exportador de gas natural licuado (GNL) está creciendo, posee las mayores reservas de gas natural del mundo y las opciones logísticas para entregarlo a precios competitivos a Asia y Europa a lo largo de la ahora navegable Ruta del Mar del Norte (NSR).
El país se convirtió en un jugador en el mercado de GNL cuando envió su primera carga en 2009 a Japón desde lo que entonces era el primer proyecto de gas costa afuera de Rusia, Sakhalin-2 en el Lejano Oriente, operado por Sakhalin Energy Investment Company Ltd. y propiedad del gasoducto de Rusia. el monopolio de gas Gazprom (50% más una acción), Shell (27,5% menos una acción) y las japonesas Mitsui (12,5%) y Mitsubishi (10%).
Sakhalin Energy opera tres plataformas de petróleo y gas que producen su base de recursos actual del campo petrolero Piltun-Astokhskoye y el campo de gas Lunskoye frente a la costa noreste de Sakhalin.
Hasta la fecha, Sakhalin Energy ha vendido todo el GNL producido en su complejo de producción de GNL Prigorodnoye de 11,49 mtpa de capacidad en el extremo sur de la isla de Sakhalin, en virtud de contratos a largo plazo con compradores en Asia Pacífico y América del Norte, según el sitio web de Shell.
En 2024-2026, los socios dicen que agregarán un tercer tren para expandir la capacidad en 5.4 mtpa, aunque han retrasado repetidamente esta expansión durante años debido a la falta de capital de inversión para desarrollar una nueva base de recursos y los bajos precios del gas en Asia. Lo mismo es válido para el plan de Gazprom para una planta de GNL cerca de Vladivostok.
Sin embargo, el mercado ha cambiado ahora con la creciente demanda de gas para reemplazar al carbón, lo que brinda a los productores de gas un incentivo para invertir en nuevos proyectos de gas de exploración y producción y megaproyectos intermedios y posteriores como los de producción de GNL.
En 2018 y nuevamente en enero pasado , los precios spot europeos del gas se dispararon en la plataforma de comercio virtual TTF (instalación de transferencia de título) líder de Gasunie y otros centros comerciales europeos cuando los mercados asiáticos de gas comenzaron a ofrecer altas primas para desviar cargas de GNL de Europa, según la Comisión de la UE. último informe sobre el mercado europeo del gas.
*El surgimiento de un COI ruso: Novatek en Yamal*

Novatek, el mayor productor independiente de gas natural de Rusia, fue el segundo participante de Rusia en el mercado de GNL cuando su proyecto de GNL Yamal se elevó por encima del permafrost sobre unas 65.000 pilas en la península de Yamal, hogar de los depósitos de gas más grandes de Rusia y la fuente de gasoducto ruso vendido a Europa. .
Yamal LNG envió su primera carga (170000 m 3 ) en diciembre de 2017.
Luego aumentó la apuesta con las exportaciones de un segundo tren en agosto de 2018 y agregó un tercer tren en noviembre de 2018, según el sitio web de Novatek. Situada en el campo South Tambeyskoye en la costa de la bahía de Ob, la planta cuenta con una capacidad de 17,4 mtpa.
Los socios de Yamal LNG en el proyecto del noroeste de Siberia incluyen Novatek (50,1%), TotalEnergies (20%), CNPC (20%) y Silk Road Fund (9,9%).
La _Revisión Estadística de Energía Mundial 2020_ de BP destaca el rápido ascenso de Rusia en la curva de aprendizaje de GNL que coincidió con la entrada de Novatek en el mercado.
Las exportaciones de GNL de Rusia aumentaron un 38% a 24,9 Bcm de gas en 2018 en comparación con los 15,4 Bcm que exportó en 2017, lo que refleja el impacto de que Yamal LNG haya puesto en marcha sus primeros tres trenes. En 2019, las exportaciones rusas de GNL volvieron a aumentar, un 36% a 39,1 Bcm de gas para el año, según el informe de BP.
En 2020, las exportaciones de GNL de Rusia alcanzaron los 40,4 Bcm de gas, un aumento de casi tres veces desde 2010.
Para poner esto en perspectiva, con Sakhalin-2 como su único jugador en el juego, Rusia exportó 13.5 Bcm de gas como GNL en 2010, avanzando lentamente hasta solo 15.4 Bcm en 2017. Pero cuando Yamal LNG entró en funcionamiento un año después con una capacidad 33% más alto que Sakhalin-2, los números cambiaron radicalmente.
Con su objetivo de hacer crecer su negocio de GNL a 70 mtpa para 2030, Novatek está acelerando los planes de expansión para casi cuadriplicar la capacidad, dijo Mark Gyetvay, vicepresidente del consejo de administración de la compañía, en una reciente entrevista de podcast con _Natural Gas World_ (NGW). .
Yamal LNG ha estado operando por encima de su 110% de capacidad nominal y ha enviado 700 cargas hasta ahora, después de haber superado la marca de 500 cargas en un tiempo récord, dijo Gyetvay.
Describió los siguientes pasos que está tomando la empresa para alcanzar su objetivo:

Lanzar la producción en la instalación de Arctic LNG-2 de Novatek de $ 21 mil millones en 2023 y alcanzar la capacidad total de 19,8 mtpa (tres trenes a 6,6 mtpa cada uno) para 2026. Arctic LNG-2 se está construyendo en la península de Gydan a través de Ob Bay desde Yamal LNG en el Península de Yamal (Fig.1).
Continúe la perforación de exploración y la ejecución de sísmica 3D para definir la base de recursos para Arctic LNG-1, seguida de la negociación de farmouts con socios potenciales. Arctic LNG-1 y Arctic LNG-3 (que se encuentra en una fase de exploración incluso anterior) tendrán cada uno una capacidad de 19,8 mtpa.
Pruebas durante 12 a 18 meses de la tecnología de licuefacción patentada “Arctic Cascade” de Novatek en un cuarto tren de 0,9 mtpa que se puso en marcha en enero en Yamal LNG. El proceso utiliza la temperatura ambiente del Ártico como parte del proceso de licuefacción para reducir el consumo de energía y los costos de capital.
Fabricación de estructuras basadas en la gravedad (GBS) para apoyar la instalación de trenes y otras instalaciones relevantes sobre el permafrost. Se prefiere GBS a las pilas tradicionales por su menor tamaño. El proveedor de servicios EPCI con sede en Houston, McDermott International, anunció que su empresa conjunta china Qingdao McDermott Wuchuan Offshore Engineering ganó el contrato para proporcionar tres módulos GBS para Arctic LNG-2 a mediados de 2022.
Con el trabajo en Arctic LNG-2 en marcha, Novatek tomará una decisión final de inversión (FID) en Arctic LNG-1 en 2023 o 2024, y se espera que la construcción comience en 2026 o 2027; Arctic LNG-3 verá la construcción en la década de 2030, señaló Gyetvay en el podcast.







Fig. 1 — El proyecto de GNL Yamal de Novatek y sus nuevas instalaciones de GNL en el Ártico están situadas en costas opuestas de la bahía de Ob con acceso al mar de Kara y rutas de envío que pueden transportar cargamentos de GNL al oeste de Europa y al este de China durante todo el año. Fuente: Novatek.


Novatek también está recaudando $ 100 mil millones en financiamiento de terceros al comprometer su participación del 60% en Arctic LNG-2 como garantía , una medida que ha atraído rápidamente compromisos de bancos e instituciones financieras en Alemania, Francia, China, Japón, Italia y Rusia.
Los socios de Novatek en Arctic LNG-2 tienen una participación del 40% dividida a partes iguales entre TotalEnergies de Francia, China National Petroleum Corporation, CNOOC de China y el consorcio Japan Arctic LNG, formado por Mitsui & Co. y la estatal JOGMEC, formalmente conocido como Japan Oil, Gas, and Metals National Corp.
*El envío por mar Ártico de 12 meses abre nuevas opciones*

Mientras tanto, la naturaleza ha sido el mayor cambio de juego para impulsar la posición de Rusia como proveedor de GNL. En enero de 2021, el transportista ruso de GNL de clase ártica, Christophe de Margerie, completó el primer viaje de ida y vuelta a lo largo de la NSR desde el mar de Kara a China, lo que demuestra que la navegación durante todo el año es posible .
Hasta ahora, Europa ha sido el principal comprador de GNL ruso de la península de Yamal, mientras que Japón es el principal destino del GNL Sakhalin-2 en el Lejano Oriente (algunos cargamentos van a Corea del Sur y América del Norte) (Figuras 2 y 3). ).










Ahora, sin embargo, el envío durante todo el año a lo largo de la costa del Mar Ártico de Rusia pone a China al alcance y hace que el GNL del noroeste de Siberia sea más competitivo en precio con cargas de Qatar, Australia e Indonesia en la región de Asia Pacífico.
Los barcos que transportan GNL desde Yamal a lo largo de la NSR llegan a Asia en 15 días a través del Estrecho de Bering, la mitad del tiempo que tomaría el viaje a través del Canal de Suez, según TotalEnergies. En junio, la compañía compró una participación del 10% en la subsidiaria de Novatek, Arctic Transshipment LLC, que está desarrollando centros de transbordo en Murmansk para el tránsito hacia el oeste y Kamchatka para el tránsito hacia el este (Fig. 4).


Fig. 4 — Los círculos rojos muestran el tiempo de tránsito de las cargas de GNL para llegar a China, comparando la NSR a través del Estrecho de Bering con el envío a través del Canal de Suez. Veintiséis días representan el tiempo de tránsito desde el Golfo de México a través del Canal de Panamá. Fuente: Interpretación de Novatek de los datos de IHS Markit (presentación para inversores de junio de 2020).


Inicialmente, ambas terminales estarán equipadas con una unidad de almacenamiento flotante (FSU) de 360000 m 3 y dos kits de transferencia de barco a barco (STS) para brindar servicios de logística de exportación, señaló TotalEnergies en su sitio web.
Esto permitirá a los transportistas de GNL de clase de hielo Arc7 transportar cargas a través del hielo del Océano Ártico y luego descargarlas en transportadores de GNL convencionales que llevarán el GNL más lejos a su destino. Limitar el uso de los transportadores de GNL de clase de hielo Arc7 optimiza la logística, reduce los costos y reduce las emisiones de CO 2 , dijo TotalEnergies.

sigue en el blog...

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (3 Abr 2022)

*Evolución del concepto de peak oil.*


abril 03, 2022
Cuando King Hubbert enunció su teoría del pico del petróleo en 1956, la describió como la máxima producción de petróleo en un momento dado. A partir de entonces, la producción comienza a descender de forma simétrica al ascenso, formando una figura gráfica de campana de Gauss.
Teoría del pico de Hubbert - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
En su concepción gráfica formaría esta figura harto conocida por todos.

Hubbert predijo un pico del petróleo en el año 2000.
De la wikipedia.
"Curva de producción del petróleo, como sugirió originalmente M. King Hubbert en 1956; preveía un pico de unos 12,5 x109 bbl/año en torno al año 2000. La producción mundial en 2016 ascendió a 29,4x109 bbl/año, más del doble, y continúa aumentando."

El error en la cantidad de petróleo y la fecha demasiado temprana, ha llevado a pensar al conjunto de la población, que el peak oil pueda ser una teoría discutible.
El petróleo es finito, lo que se discute es la cantidad disponible.
Viendo la progresión de la producción, que ha superado los 100 millones de barriles y la cantidad de reservas, que según BP, alcanzan para 50 años y se siguen reponiendo, uno puede pensar que el pico del petróleo todavía está lejos.

Desde este blog defiendo que lo que ha ocurrido es que la forma de la distribución en la producción de petróleo ha sido desvirtuada por una excesiva producción, para atender la creciente demanda.
En esta presentación de Nate Hagens , se explica que el incremento masivo de la deuda, ha inducido a los productores de petróleo a extraer más cantidad de petróleo que si la deuda no hubiera aumentado.
Myth #22: Nate Hagens discredits claim “We Can Always Get More Resources If We Have More Money”
La deuda mundial ha pasado en pocos años de 150 billones de dólares a 300 billones. Esta cantidad adicional ha permitido acceder a un petróleo que no hubiera sido posible, si la deuda no hubiera crecido tanto. Es decir, el petróleo que no podíamos pagar con nuestros ingresos normales, ha sido adquirido mediante deuda adicional y de qué manera.
Para seguir la demanda, los productores de petróleo se han visto obligados a extraer petróleo no rentable a precios históricos de 25$, como es el shale oil o a utilizar técnicas de extracción, como la perforación horizontal, mediante las cuales se extrae el petróleo de capas más altas, manteniendo la producción sin decline, a costa de agotar rápidamente el yacimiento.
Estos procesos de incremento "artificial" de la producción, llevan más de 20 años generándose, lo que ha cambiado la forma esperada en que se produce el peak oil.
Hemos pasado de una campana de Gauss simétrica a un acantilado Séneca (descenso abrupto de la producción).
Por fin puedo colgar un gráfico que compara ambas curvas, para comprobar los efectos de traer producción de petróleo del futuro, al presente.



En el primer caso, el peak oil se hubiera producido en 2005, con unos precios más bajos y un pico de producción mucho más bajo que el actual. Si no incrementamos la deuda, no podemos pagar el petróleo, la demanda baja y los productores no deforman la producción por pozo, manteniéndose la forma de la campana de Gauss. El pico de producción estaría en torno a 80-85 millones de b/d y en el futuro, la caída de la producción sería más pausada, como se ve en el gráfico.
En cambio, el intento de mantener el poder adquisitivo se hizo a base deuda exponencial. Por lo tanto la demanda de petróleo se infló y a los productores no les quedó más remedio que forzar los pozos, para que el decline fuera muy leve.
De esa forma, con declines leves en los viejos campos supergigantes, más la producción de shale oil, hemos conseguido llegar a los 102 millones de b/d. Pero puesto que no se han descubierto nuevos yacimientos para sustituir las reservas gastadas, la parte de la izquierda de la curva ha disminuido sensiblemente si la comparamos con el gráfico de la campana de Gauss. Queda mucho menos petróleo y por lo tanto, el descenso será mucho más rápido.

Las políticas de imprimir dinero para sufragar la deuda, permiten pagar los recursos , pero no aumentan las reservas, con lo que han contribuido a un explosivo agotamiento de los recursos. Este problema es el mismo que ocurre con muchos otros recursos, que han sido sistemáticamente esquilmados, ante la demanda artificial creada por la deuda.
Seguimos pensando dos cosas.
1º). El peak oil no se ha producido. Queda mucho petróleo y podemos seguir gastando a manos llenas.
2º). Cuando se produzca, todavía quedará el 50% restante, pensando en una producción que siga la vieja campana de Gauss.
Ni una cosa, ni la otra son ciertas (desde mi punto de vista) y la constatación de este hecho, se verá en los próximos años.
En realidad, el gráfico que espero se cumpla es este (marca registrada de la casa). Ni que decir tiene que inicialmente (hasta 2025) no tiene apenas efectos porque estamos en la meseta superior. De 2025 a 2030, la caída ya no se puede ocultar . Y a partir de 2030, el descenso es parecido a un acantilado. En 2044, la producción de petróleo será residual.





Saludos.


PD. Como me piden un ejemplo real de acantilado Séneca de un gran yacimiento, aquí tenemos el ejemplo de Cantarell (México). En tiempos, el segundo mayor productor detrás de Ghawar.


----------



## antorob (3 Abr 2022)

Aquí les presento otra tesis pendiente de confirmar, que llamé a finales de Septiembre del año pasado, "el dilema de la energía".

*El dilema de la energía (o el cambio del sistema).*


octubre 03, 2021

En otro post, introducía una cuestión que va a ser crucial en los próximos años.

Hasta ahora hemos vivido en abundancia. Todas las materias primas tenían una oferta creciente y solo la mayor o menor inversión, controlaban la cantidad ofertada al mercado. El precio no importaba mucho, porque si subía en exceso, se activaban los mecanismos de control, se invertía más en la producción de esa materia prima escasa y al cabo de poco tiempo, la oferta crecía hasta satisfacer la demanda.
El sistema estaba equilibrado.

Ahora nos enfrentamos a varios picos de materias primas y a límites cercanos en otras. Lo que quiere decir, cuando se alcanza un pico es que la producción futura va a mantenerse en una meseta y posteriormente caer. Por lo tanto si la demanda se mantiene o crece, el precio de la materia prima subirá, hasta que por efecto del incremento de los precios, caiga la demanda para aquellos que no pueden pagar un precio mas alto. 
Otro formato que se adapta a la escasez, es la sustitución de la materia prima escasa por otra de similares prestaciones y más abundante.

¿Qué ocurre, cuando no existe sustitución y empieza a escasear, una materia prima vital?.
Para aquellos que crean que no existe, está el caso del petróleo. No existe equivalente en densidad energética, manejo de transporte, altas prestaciones, versatilidad y capacidad de almacenaje.

Ahora entramos en el hipotético caso de una oferta menguante y una demanda creciente.
Los proveedores se dejarán querer y se establece una puja, que determina hasta donde llega el precio más alto, precio que resulta adjudicado al mejor postor.

El dólar es la moneda de referencia mundial y todas las materias primas se valoran en dólares. EE.UU ha tenido un privilegio durante muchos años, hasta que determinado países han empezado a aceptar otras monedas fiduciarias. Por ejemplo, Rusia acepta yuanes y euros para los pagos de gas y petróleo. Irán e Iraq, aceptan euros y trueque de China. Venezuela acepta euros y lo que le den.

Cada vez más países utilizan otra moneda que no sea el dólar. En el pasado, Libia e Iraq, empezaron a aceptar euros y rápidamente fueron invadidos y restaurada la hegemonía del dólar, pero ahora, con la introducción de Rusia (gran exportador de petróleo y gas), el intercambio de materias primas ya no necesita una sola moneda como el dólar.

La reciente crisis de la energía (gas, carbón y electricidad) ha impactado con fuerza en Europa y China. Como consecuencia de ella, China ha tenido que asumir cortes de electricidad en amplios sectores industriales, incluso ha afectado a millones de personas. La decisión de pujar por el gas y el carbón , hasta el punto que sea necesario para evitar nuevos cortes, es un cambio de juego importante.

Por primera vez, el precio no será una limitación en la demanda, y la capacidad de China para fabricar yuanes es infinita. Por lo tanto tenemos un postor muy fuerte.

En Europa, las compras de energía se realizan por las empresas privadas. Naturalmente los precios de compra se trasladan a los usuarios, pero ya hemos visto cierres de plantas de fertilizantes y los gobiernos europeos han empezado a subvencionar la energía.

Francia ya quiere imponer control de precios y en Holanda, los invernaderos están sufriendo por lo precios de la energía, lo que puede suponer limitaciones en al producción de alimentos.

France Begins "Price Protection" Measures To Shield Consumers From Soaring Energy Prices | ZeroHedge

Dutch Greenhouses Go Dark As Energy Crisis Worsens; Food Inflation Fears Mount For Europe | ZeroHedge

Gran Bretaña ha visto un grave episodio de desabastecimiento y ha empleado a unidades militares para llevar gasolina y diésel a las vacías estaciones de servicio.

La intervención de los estados será cada vez mayor, para evitar los cortes de suministro. Pronto oiremos hablar de nacionalización del sector energético, para proteger a los más desfavorecidos.

El siguiente paso será, vista la decisión de China, concentrar las ofertas por parte de la propia Unión Europea, para poder competir con China. La alternativa es que China se lleva todo y Europa se queda con las migajas. Los contratos con Rusia están migrando hacia China, que paga más y mejor, aunque sea en yuanes.

Es cuestión de tiempo, que la Unión Europea se dé cuenta de la maniobra y haga lo mismo.

En ese momento entra en juego una subasta peligrosa. Nadie quiere quedarse sin gas o petróleo. Y los gobiernos chino y europeo, tienen una capacidad ilimitada de fabricar dinero. De alguna forma ya se ha entrado en esa subasta, sobre todo si vemos la escalada de los precios del gas. No es normal que los precios suban tanto, porque los inventarios estén "un poco bajos". En realidad las subidas son premonitorias de escasez en el invierno y todos (de alguna manera) ya están pujando por incrementar las compras para llenar los inventarios de cara al invierno. 

Aquí entra en juego el "dilema de la energía".

Primero una incógnita matemática.

Si dos o más postores, con capacidad infinita en cuanto a la fabricación de dinero, pujan por un bien escaso, ¿cuál será el precio que alcanzará esa materia prima, antes de que los sistemas fiduciarios exploten?.

Es evidente que un precio demasiado alto sería pagado por un estado sin problemas, y luego subvencionado para la población. Pero si ese precio, como consecuencia de la puja es demasiado elevado, terminará provocando una inflación muy alta y probablemente hiperinflación, momento en que el estado pierde el control sobre la impresión monetaria.

Al existir una puja con contendientes de fuerzas similares, el límite de precio será demasiado grande, para que el sistema lo soporte. La alternativa es ceder y quedarse sin la materia prima.

Ese es el dilema de la energía. ¿Es preferible perder una materia prima esencial, a cambio de mantener funcionando el sistema fiduciario?.

No es algo que vaya a ocurrir mañana, pero es fácil pensar que ya está en marcha el proceso de formación de la subasta. EE.UU se incorporará, en cuanto el shale oil y el shale gas, lleguen al límite geológico, donde no importe la inversión, porque el decline será inevitable. En ese momento, USA se añadirá a la subasta y las cosas se complican, hasta el punto que una de estas potencias, puede no asumir la puja e intervenir militarmente, para conseguir las materias primas.

Otra variante sucede en la otra parte. El dueño de las materias primas, puede comprender que lo que se le paga no tiene valor intrínseco, porque se puede fabricar de forma ilimitada (dinero de papel) y exigir el pago en otro formato, que puede ir desde metales preciosos (recordando la historia del patrón-oro) hasta trueques por armas, alimentos u otras materias escasas. Incluso por ayuda militar si se siente amenazado. Las variantes son abundantes.

La tendencia de las principales potencias económicas es sustituir el dinero de papel por dinero electrónico. Es posible que al igual que las renovables necesitan un respaldo para asegurar un suministro constante, el dinero electrónico necesite un respaldo para asegurar la confianza en el sistema. Sobre todo, porque la tendencia al abuso, ha sido manifiesta desde 2008. Imprimir dinero sin límites, tiene consecuencias indeseadas en forma de inflación monetaria. 

Puede que este año, todavía no se llegue al clímax, porque todavía quedan bastantes reservas de carbón y gas, pero es un anticipo de una futura subasta de la conjunción petróleo-gas-carbón. La intermitencia de las renovables se ha puesto de manifiesto y las consecuencias son graves, cuando se busca asegurar un buen abastecimiento energético. Todos los participantes van a tomar buena nota de como pasamos este invierno, para prevenir futuros cortes de energía en el futuro.

La llegada al cenit de los combustibles fósiles marca el inicio de una nueva era. Y para desesperación de muchos "renovadores de la nada", no es un evento con "minuto hora y resultado", sino un proceso que llevará varios años y ya se ha iniciado.

Si 2008 constituyó el principio del fin de los sistemas fiduciarios occidentales, 2020 supuso el principio del fin de los sistemas complejos.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (3 Abr 2022)

Diferentes continentes van alcanzando el pico del petróleo.

Por ejemplo, África (sub-Sahara).










Asia.









Sudamérica (a pesar de Brasil) .








Y otros como Europa, donde solo Noruega y Reino Unido aportan cantidades relevantes.

Noruega.








Reino Unido.








En América del Norte, México.









Otra muestra del peak oil creciente se obtiene si contabilizamos la producción mundial, eliminando los 13 principales países productores.

De peak oil barrel.

US Recovery Boosts October Non-OPEC Oil Production – Peak Oil Barrel

Este gráfico se desarrolló eliminando los 13 principales países productores de petróleo de la producción total mundial. Los años analizados fueron de 2008 a 2020 hasta justo antes de que los países de la OPEP+ recortaran la producción mundial de petróleo. Los países excluidos fueron Brasil, Canadá, China, Irán, Irak, Kazajstán, Kuwait, Noruega, Rusia, Arabia Saudita, Emiratos Árabes Unidos y EE. UU., ya que estos fueron los mayores productores del mundo en octubre de 2021.









De estos 13 países, Noruega y China ya han pasado el cenit, Rusia es muy posible que también (sobre todo después de las sanciones) y EE.UU, tiene que demostrar que puede superar el récord de casi 13 millones, cuando ahora esta por debajo de 11.5 millones b/d.

Prácticamente solo quedan los países de Oriente Medio y Canadá, pues Brasil tras el presal, no tiene nada.


Saludos.


----------



## Tio_Serio (3 Abr 2022)

Antorob, un lujo tenerte por aquí, se agradece el seguimiento y análisis que haces del pico, un tema importantísimo y muy mal entendido por la mayoría.

Y te quería preguntar por el origen de esta imagen.







En el antiguo hilo de seguimento del pico, el forero telecomunista solía traer periódicamente estas gráficas, que resultan muy interesantes por el desglose por tipos de petróleo.

Recuerdo una con el eje temporal ampliado posiblemente hasta 1930 o 40, y era espectacular observar la evolución del petróleo dulce, cómo había mantenido el crecimiento durante décadas hasta esa "bumpy plateau" que se inicia en los 2000 con un clarísimo cambio de fase.


----------



## antorob (3 Abr 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Antorob, un lujo tenerte por aquí, se agradece el seguimiento y análisis que haces del pico, un tema importantísimo y muy mal entendido por la mayoría.
> 
> Y te quería preguntar por el origen de esta imagen.
> 
> ...



El gráfico, que es uno de los que más me gustan, esta sacado del hilo del seguimiento del cenit del petróleo y creo que lo actualizaba Telecomunista.

El otro gráfico que mencionas no lo he visto, aunque debe ser espectacular.

Otro que también actualizaba Telecomunista era este.

Una lástima que con el tiempo, el hilo fuera muriendo.







Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (3 Abr 2022)

> Please, listen and repeat the experts:

_*We simply have too much coal, oil and natural gas.*_
_*We need to leave most fossil fuel resources and reserves in the ground.*_

Unfortunately, the world continues to rely on coal,
so the price of fossil fuels has obviously not gone high enough.

Therefore:
_priority 1: *we will start to decarbonize our power sector*
priority 2: *we need an "effective" carbon price*_​

> Please, listen and repeat the experts:





_TAKE COLD SHOWERS

PRAY "TAKE THAT, PUTIN"_



*>>> >> LISTEN **AND **REPEAT << <<<*
;
COVID
,
PEAK OIL
,
UKRAINE WAR
,
CO2
,
OVER POPULATION
,
CLIMATE CHANGE
:
*GREAT NARRATIVE


*​









The Fourth Industrial Revolution: what it means and how to respond


The Fourth Industrial Revolution: what it means and how to respond, by Klaus Schwab




www.weforum.org




Please, listen and repeat the pedo experts:


_The Fourth Industrial Revolution may indeed “robotize” humanity
and thus to deprive us of our heart and soul.

But it can also lift humanity into a new collective and moral consciousness
based on a shared sense of destiny._









*WELCOME TO THE EUROPE'S DIGITAL DECADE*


_the transformation is so deep and the speed is so high_
_that we need new transformative instruments_


_*lifted* useless eater into a new moral consciousness | lifted *useless* eater into a new moral consciousness | lifted useless *eater* into a new moral consciousness_






_lifted useless eater into a *new* moral consciousness | lifted useless eater into a new *moral* consciousness | lifted useless eater into a new moral *consciousness*


*the transformation is so deep and the speed is so high*
that we need new transformative instruments_






















_the transformation is so deep and the speed is so high
*that we need new transformative instruments*_​






cnk57 dijo:


> Y la tierra es plana, no te olvides, que no estamos a lo que estamos.



Tranquilo, pedid y se os dará.





Ciencia: - La Armada Española y la forma de la tierra.


Textimonio ex-militar.




www.burbuja.info





Pero hay que escuchar, repetir, y obedecer los expertos que salen en la tele y estan en las escuelas 
Es hora de ser solidario y usar los nuevos transformativos instrumentos que los expertos buenos han desarollado.




No te olvides: pontela, ponsela.








_*lifting humanity into a new collective and moral consciousness*_​








Spoiler: expertos en otros campos












Buried Bombshell: Tennis World Rocked as FIFTEEN "Fully Vaccinated" Players Unable to Finish Miami Open ⋆ The Liberty Daily


If you love the news, check out The Liberty Daily's homepage. Tennis fans are upset and the sporting world is reeling after an unprecedented number of players either withdrew or retired from the Miami Open this week. A total of 15 players were unable to finish, including the male and female...




thelibertydaily.com




Nobody is pointing to the obvious. All of the players must be “fully vaccinated” in order to compete. Just as we’ve noted for several months, most major sports have been hit with “inexplicable” medical conditions popping up in young and otherwise healthy athletes, including our report that three cyclists fell in March alone.















La banalidad del mal y la obediencia ciega


Con frecuencia, los directivos de las empresas reciben órdenes o indicaciones de arriba con consecuencias perjudiciales para otras personas. La historia nos proporciona ejemplos de los que aprender, para evitar los efectos indeseados de la obediencia ciega, sin ejercitar un espíritu crítico.




theconversation.com


----------



## sebboh (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## antorob (5 Abr 2022)

*El colapso inesperado de la producción de petróleo.*


abril 05, 2022

Comentaba hace un par de días como ha evolucionado el concepto de peak oil, pasando de un pico del petróleo con una estructura gráfica en forma de campana de Gauss, a un "acantilado Séneca", en este artículo.

Evolución del concepto de peak oil.

El gráfico presenta un descenso muy picado desde 2030, desde una caída bastante más suave.
Siempre es necesario explicar por qué se puede producir esa caída tan rápida, si hasta ahora estamos viendo una suave meseta durante los últimos diez años, incluso con un leve crecimiento procedente del shale oil.
La razón, aparte del decline extraordinario de los pozos de shale oil (80% en solo dos años), está en la perforación horizontal, que se ha extendido por todos los viejos y grandes yacimientos que sostienen la mayor parte de la producción de petróleo en el mundo.
Primero recordar este artículo que explica como la modernas técnicas de perforación, permiten acceder a los más recónditos lugares de un yacimiento, con la geonavegación.

En Saudí Aramco, la petrolera de Arabia, se entró en la perforación horizontal alrededor de 1990, con lo que ya han avanzado más de 30 años con esta técnica.
https://www.oilandgasmiddleeast.com...nd-horizontal-drilling-to-optimise-operations

En principio todo son ventajas, pero también existen inconvenientes. Estos métodos consiguen mantener la producción del yacimiento con un decline mínimo, a costa de agotar el yacimiento, sin caídas apreciables de la producción hasta el final de la vida del campo, donde se produce un declive terminal muy rápido. El "acantilado Seneca". No se pierdan las palabras del experto para anunciar el colapso y el momento en que se produce (*en ese momento, el precio del petróleo se disparará*). 

*Veamos lo que decía el DR. Bakhtiari en 2006, en una comparecencia ante el Senado de Australia.*

_"El Dr. Bakhtiari se ha jubilado recientemente como asesor principal de la Compañía Nacional de Petróleo de Irán en Teherán y ha escrito varios libros y más de 65 artículos sobre la industria del petróleo y el gas iraní e internacional."_
Dr. Samsam Bakhtiari —" Los campos petrolíferos supergigantes son todos campos petrolíferos muy grandes. Hoy tienes el 40% de la producción mundial en estos supergigantes. Manejar a un supergigante es un procedimiento muy difícil. Cuanto más grande es el supergigante, más difícil es. En primer lugar, expondré el caso de Ghawar. ¿Por qué? Porque es el campo petrolífero más grande del mundo con diferencia. Al principio, se estimó que tenía en 1952 —es decir, cuando entró en funcionamiento, que es hace unos 54 años— unos 70 mil millones de barriles de petróleo recuperable. Eso fue hace 54 años. Mientras tanto, gran parte de eso ya se ha recuperado. La situación de Ghawar hoy es que tiene dos problemas importantes. Creemos que todavía produce entre cuatro y cuatro millones y medio de barriles por día, pero para producir tanto petróleo es necesario hacer mucho. Te mostraré dos puntos, si me lo permites.

Lo que está sucediendo hoy es que están inyectando *ocho millones de barriles de agua de mar en Ghawar todos los días* . ¿Qué sacan? Esto es muy esquemático. Sacan 12,5 millones de barriles de líquido del campo y lo dividen en ocho millones de barriles de agua y 4,5 millones de barriles de petróleo. *El agua que están inyectando aumenta constantemente* .

La última información que tengo es que ha crecido ahora a nueve millones de barriles, pero estas cifras son muy aproximadas, porque no sabemos exactamente qué está pasando. Pero es aproximadamente de esa magnitud. Entonces, cuando dicen que el crudo Ghawar es barato, ciertamente ya no lo es, porque tienes que hacer todo este enorme procesamiento. Tienes estas enormes tuberías que vienen del mar y un enorme compresor que reinyecta esa agua debajo de la columna de aceite y empuja la columna hacia arriba. Ese es un punto. Hay problemas. Si no tuviera problemas, no necesitaría hacer todo eso.

Han hecho algo más. Por lo general, en todos estos supergigantes se perforan pozos verticales y se extrae el petróleo de los pozos verticales mediante la presión del gas o del agua. Así es sobre todo en los cuatro supergigantes de Irán. Pero en la década de 1990 hubo una nueva tecnología llamada pozos horizontales. En Ghawar pensaron que en lugar de depender de los pozos verticales perforarían pozos horizontales. Los pozos horizontales son tanto una bendición como una maldición. ¿Por qué?

Déjame mostrarte a grandes rasgos cómo funciona esto. Tienes una gorra aquí. Aquí tienes el aceite. Arriba tienes el gas y abajo tienes el agua. Naturalmente, esto es muy esquemático. Un pozo vertical viene aquí en el medio de la columna de petróleo y usted obtiene su petróleo ya sea por la presión del agua debajo o por la presión del gas desde la parte superior. Con el gas aquí dices que este campo es impulsado por gas. La mayoría de los campos iraníes funcionan con gas. Ghawar funciona con agua. Es una u otra, pero a veces, muy raramente, ambas.

El pozo horizontal es diferente. Baja así y luego avanza horizontalmente unos kilómetros. El pozo horizontal es una bendición porque puede llegar al centro exacto de la estructura del aceite y así sacar el aceite más fácilmente. Pero existe un peligro muy grande con los pozos horizontales. Nos dicen que en Ghawar hoy hay 220, aproximadamente, pozos horizontales. El gran peligro del pozo horizontal es que cuando el agua llega al pozo está muerta. *Entonces, un día en el futuro en Ghawar, el nivel del agua eventualmente alcanzará el pozo horizontal.

Está sucediendo, pero no a gran escala. Cuando suceda a gran escala, Ghawar se derrumbará y tendrás un acantilado en la producción de Ghawar. Cuando haya un acantilado allí, todo el sistema de producción saudí se derrumbará. Si eso sucede, comenzaremos a escuchar campanas por todos lados, y el precio del petróleo se disparará."
---------------------------*
Las declaraciones eran de 2006, por lo que hemos avanzado 16 años. La producción de Ghawar se encuentra en dificultades como mostraba este post.
¿Por qué la producción de petróleo se desplomará en los próximos diez años?. Acantilado Seneca.

Y este sistema se utiliza en todos los grandes campos del mundo, responsables del 60% de la producción mundial de petróleo. Por lo tanto no seremos conscientes del verdadero grado de agotamiento de la producción de petróleo hasta la fase final, que será muy rápida.
Esta fase de agotamiento rápido, es la que se produce a partir de 2030.






Un informe básico para ver la futura evolución del decline de los campos es este de HSBC de 2016. La perforación horizontal y las modernas técnicas han permitido prolongar la meseta, retrasando el fuerte descenso esperado en la producción de petróleo.



*La tasa de descubrimientos de petróleo, el tamaño de los campos descubiertos y el porcentaje de éxito se ha desplomado a lo largo de los años.*



La tasa de decline de los grandes productores de la OPEP es ridícula para lo avanzado de su agotamiento. Muchos campos llevan produciendo más de cincuenta años. La técnica de la perforación horizontal ha conseguido que el decline de los grandes campos, permanezca muy, muy bajo, mientras el agotamiento avanza con rapidez.


La tasa de decline de Arabía Saudí en 2016 fue un 2%. La perforación horizontal está enmascarando el agotamiento de los campos.

Un dato demoledor, el 80% de la producción mundial de petróleo procede de campos que ya han superado el peak oil.


Estos campos deberían estar declinando con fuerza, si el tratamiento de los campos fuera natural.
El decline observado debería ser como el de la figura siguiente. Si no se está produciendo es debido a las técnicas de mantenimiento de la producción expresadas en el artículo. La prolongación de la meseta en el máximo de producción, siempre es a costa de una caída espectacular, cuando el yacimiento se agota.



Saludos.


----------



## antorob (5 Abr 2022)

sebboh dijo:


>



Las perforaciones han caído, porque se han estado terminando los DUC´s. Seguramente estaban en zonas dulces y entre el ahorro de terminación del pozo y la zona adecuada, las empresas han preferido terminar los DUC´s, antes de invertir en pozos completos.

Ahora que apenas queda inventario de DUC´s y los precios están por encima de 100$, vamos a comprobar como es la recuperación de la producción de shale oil. Lo veremos en seis meses.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (5 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> *El colapso inesperado de la producción de petróleo.*
> 
> 
> abril 05, 2022
> ...



En el blog he metido algunos gráficos más con más aclaraciones, porque aquí limita el número de gráficos o palabras.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (5 Abr 2022)

Va calando en los miedos:








Las reservas estratégicas de petróleo en España dan para lo justo: dónde se almacenan y para cuánto tiempo tenemos


En una decisión histórica, Estados Unidos anunció que liberará 180 millones de barriles de petróleo de sus reservas estratégicas durante los próximos seis...




www.xataka.com


----------



## antorob (5 Abr 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Va calando en los miedos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No creo que la liberación de las Reservas estratégicas sea para bajar el precio del petróleo (aunque no le harían ascos , desde luego).

Seguramente las refinerías han pedido ayuda, porque el shale oil no llega y aunque llegue no permite la producción de diésel al ser demasiado liviano. Como tampoco se puede conseguir importar más petróleo de calidad apropiada, o recurren a la SPR o reducen inventarios, con la salvedad de que estos están ya en mínimos.

Tercera liberación en menos de un año y el petróleo por encima de los 100$, con una crisis galopante. Lo tenemos todo.

Ahora que los productores de renovables deberían dar un paso adelante, y reivindicar su aportación, nos quedamos sin nada, porque no aportan nada. Espero que esta situación les sirva de lección y empiecen a planificar una verdadera sustitución. 

Saludos.


----------



## Tio_Serio (5 Abr 2022)

El asunto de las renovables es que son exponenciales; parece que no aportan nada, siguen así, .. , nada todavía, .. , siguen... y de repente bum, una explosión!
Y si no, pues un bache pero chico.


----------



## meanboy (5 Abr 2022)

Las renovables te encienden un neón pero no mueven un camión.


----------



## antorob (6 Abr 2022)

Como están los inventarios de gas en Europa, país por país.

Austria y Bélgica los peores.

Alemania un 26%, España un 56% .








Saludos.


----------



## antorob (7 Abr 2022)

Con


antorob dijo:


> Como están los inventarios de gas en Europa, país por país.
> 
> Austria y Bélgica los peores.
> 
> ...



Continuación.

*La batalla del rublo.*


abril 07, 2022
Las sanciones impuestas a Rusia, como castigo a su invasión de Ucrania, han sido las más grandes de la historia. Rusia prácticamente no puede operar fuera de sus fronteras, aparte de ver congeladas sus posesiones en dólares e inhibidos casi todos sus bancos para operar con el exterior.
Rusia ha sido eliminada del sistema Swift, excepto una pequeña parte que corresponde a ventas energéticas.
Como consecuencia de ello, el rublo se desplomó en los días posteriores a la invasión. La imposibilidad del BCR de utilizar sus reservas para defender el rublo hacia inviable el mantenimiento de la cotizaci´´on y era esperable un rápido colapso de la economía rusa.
Rusia subió los tipos al 20% inmediatamente. También obligó a sus empresas a cambiar moneda extranjera por rublos, pero sin más medidas, era cuestión de tiempo que el rublo colapsara.
No lo hizo y sorprendentemente empezó a recuperar parte de la cotización. Al cabo de unos días un par de medidas, ponían en cuestión la aparente debilidad del rublo. 
Putin propuso un cambio fijo de 5.000 rublos por un gramo de oro. Cuando se emitió el decreto, la cotización del rublos estaba muy devaluada y al cambio el oro salía por 1550$.
Otra medida fue fundamental para provocar la revalorización del rublo. Putin dijo que a partir del 1/Abril, los contratos de gas se pagarían en rublos en lugar de dólares o euros.
Europa se negó en redondo, pero la cotización del rublo, empezó a mejorar con fuerza.
Hoy, no solo está por encima de cuando empezó la invasión sino que ya alcanza una revalorización del 10%.


Ayer, Hungría y Eslovaquia, dijeron que aceptaban pagar en rublos.
¿Por qué?.
Para entenderlo, traigo una tabla con las reservas de gas por países europeos. Promedio almacenamiento 26% para toda Europa. Clicar en la imagen.



Hungría y Eslovaquia, apenas tienen cubierto un 19% de su capacidad. Otros países como Bélgica, Austria, Croacia, etc, tienen una capacidad parecida. Alemania un 26%. España y Portugal están mejor.

Si Putin insiste en el pago por rublos bajo pena de cortar el suministro, determinados países no van a poder hacer nada. Ni racionamiento, ni nada. Con una capacidad tan baja, sin suministros se quedarían sin gas enseguida.
La aportación de EE.UU sirve para los países que tienen terminales de GNL, como España, pero por ejemplo no sirve para Alemania, que no tiene terminales, ni tampoco gasoductos que conecten España con Alemania.
Putin sabe que si corta el gas, muchos países se hundirán como dijo el director ejecutivo de BASF, anunciando un verdadero desastre. Los racionamientos, con una capacidad del 20% no sirven.
Un baño de realidad.
Por eso, el mercado entiende que tarde o temprano, Europa se rendirá y terminará aceptando el pago por rublos, con lo que la cotización del rublo se fortalecerá.
Veremos cuanto aguantan o si por el contrario, se siguen las directrices de EE.UU y nos suicidamos voluntariamente.
Mientras tanto, Europa ya está acaparando el GNL de EE.UU.
Estados Unidos enviará más gas natural a Europa
"La enorme subida de los precios del gas en Europa estaba atrayendo más envíos estadounidenses incluso antes del anuncio del gobierno de Biden de este viernes.
La Unión Europea importó más de 12.000 millones de metros cúbicos de LNG de Estados Unidos en los tres primeros meses del año, frente a los 4.000 millones de metros cúbicos del mismo periodo de 2021, según Froley.
Eso significa que Estados Unidos ya va muy por delante del objetivo de Biden."
Por otro lado, no hay vencedores en esta pugna. Si Europa se niega a pagar en rublos, Rusia no puede cambiar su destino de venta de gas. 
EE.UU se frotaría las manos, al ver caer de golpe a la Unión Europea y Rusia. 
Rusia vende a Europa el 78% de sus exportaciones de gas y el 53% de las de petróleo



Saludos. 
PD. Puertos de entrega de GNL.


----------



## FranMen (7 Abr 2022)

Traigo aquí la pregunta del hilo del oro:
Actualmente el oro cotiza a 56,93 €/gr, 5000 rublos/gr (teórico) 5000 rublos a 57,43€. Por tanto el oro estaría más barato en euros que en rublo. Veo que ha cambiado con respecto a unos días que era al revés. ¿Es lógico pensar que la cotización del gr de oro esté en torno a 57 €/gr, 1772? ¿Sería barato comprar oro por debajo de esa cifra y caro por encima? ¿Habría que pensar que el rublo se va a revalorizar y por tanto también el oro y que esa cifra de 1772 vaya subiendo a 1800, 1850... y que, por tanto, sea conveniente comprar oro en euros ahora?
En tienda ahora está 1840, son 70 euros de sobrespot, ¿sería buena compra?


----------



## antorob (7 Abr 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Traigo aquí la pregunta del hilo del oro:
> Actualmente el oro cotiza a 56,93 €/gr, 5000 rublos/gr (teórico) 5000 rublos a 57,43€. Por tanto el oro estaría más barato en euros que en rublo. Veo que ha cambiado con respecto a unos días que era al revés. ¿Es lógico pensar que la cotización del gr de oro esté en torno a 57 €/gr, 1772? ¿Sería barato comprar oro por debajo de esa cifra y caro por encima? ¿Habría que pensar que el rublo se va a revalorizar y por tanto también el oro y que esa cifra de 1772 vaya subiendo a 1800, 1850... y que, por tanto, sea conveniente comprar oro en euros ahora?
> En tienda ahora está 1840, son 70 euros de sobrespot, ¿sería buena compra?



La cotización de rublos por oro, no va a cambiar la cotización del oro en dólares o euros, que está muy mediatizada por las manipulaciones del Comex.

Distinto sería si la venta de gas fuera por oro directamente.

El volumen lo es todo. Pequeñas cantidades compradas en rublos no significan nada.

La cotización del oro o plata en COMEX solo se liberará cuando el sistema se rompa. No puede dejarlo libre hasta entonces.

El otro día salió la posesión en derivados de plata de los principales bancos americanos. Entre el COMEX y el OTC tenían 3.000 millones de onzas de plata , cuando la producción anual es de 800 millones.

Another Stunning OCC Report


Semejante barbaridad solo es posible en un mercado artificial. Si los bancos americanos tuvieran que entregar esas onzas, la subida del níquel del otro día (250%), sería una broma comparada con la subida de la plata.

Está claro que hay que acumular toda la plata física posible, mucho antes que dinero de papel. En el oro, no veo tanto interés.

La razón es que si el sistema fiduciario no salta por los aires, la plata escaseará igual por sus propiedades y usos, algo que no ocurre en el caso del oro.

Saludos.

Otro detalle de los derivados.

US-Banken halten Rekordsumme an Edelmetall-Derivaten


----------



## FranMen (7 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> La cotización de rublos por oro, no va a cambiar la cotización del oro en dólares o euros, que está muy mediatizada por las manipulaciones del Comex.
> 
> Distinto sería si la venta de gas fuera por oro directamente.
> 
> ...



Es que la pregunta precisamente la hago en ese sentido: si el rublo es capaz de ponerse a la altura del oro es porque es respaldado por materias primas, principalmente, pero no sólo por el gas, si los países aceptan comprar el gas en rublos estos se revalorizan, el oro fijado al rublo también, en cambio el euro y, quizás, el dólar bajen frente al rublo y al oro. Esta es la clave para responder correctamente a mi anterior pregunta


----------



## antorob (7 Abr 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Es que la pregunta precisamente la hago en ese sentido: si el rublo es capaz de ponerse a la altura del oro es porque es respaldado por materias primas, principalmente, pero no sólo por el gas, si los países aceptan comprar el gas en rublos estos se revalorizan, el oro fijado al rublo también, en cambio el euro y, quizás, el dólar bajen frente al rublo y al oro. Esta es la clave para responder correctamente a mi anterior pregunta



Ya sabes, primero tienen que aceptar el pago del gas en rublos, luego el pago del resto de materias primas en rublos. 

En esa hipotética situación, el rublo sería muy fuerte.

Pero la clave es que no han dicho el volumen de compra de oro por rublos. No es lo mismo comprar 10 gramos que 1000 toneladas.

Para interesar comprar oro, la vinculación del rublo y el oro debería darse en un volumen relevante.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (7 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Ya sabes, primero tienen que aceptar el pago del gas en rublos, luego el pago del resto de materias primas en rublos.
> 
> En esa hipotética situación, el rublo sería muy fuerte.
> 
> ...



Exacto y que Putin ofrezca 5000 rublos por un gr de oro no significa que si yo le llevo 5000 rublos el me de a mí un gr de oro.
La partida acaba de empezar y quedan muchas jugadas
De momento USA gana un punto con las sanciones y Rusia otro Punto con el gas/oro/rublo. Europa es la que pierde dos puntos.


----------



## antorob (7 Abr 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Exacto y que Putin ofrezca 5000 rublos por un gr de oro no significa que si yo le llevo 5000 rublos el me de a mí un gr de oro.
> La partida acaba de empezar y quedan muchas jugadas
> De momento USA gana un punto con las sanciones y Rusia otro Punto con el gas/oro/rublo. Europa es la que pierde dos puntos.



De momento la compra de oro a un precio fijo en 5000 rublos por gramo, termina el 8 de Abril. Rusia pasará a comprar a un precio variable, lo que induce a pensar en que la compra era (es) en clave interna.

Russia's central bank says it will stop buying gold at a fixed price



Los mineros de oro rusos, exportaban parte de la producción al extranjero. Al vetarse esas ventas por las sanciones, Rusia propuso la compra de ese oro a un precio más bajo. En el momento de la proposición equivalía a unos 1.550$ la onza, para dar liquidez a sus propios mineros. Ahora que el rublo se ha revalorizado demasiado, eliminan la compra a un valor fijo.

Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (8 Abr 2022)

OPEC's General Secretary Mohammed Bakindo hace 4 setmanas...

_There's no physical shortage of oil_
traducción: IT'S ALL MADE UP

t.me/HATSTRUTH/3214



***



_*We simply have too much coal, oil and natural gas.
We need to leave most fossil fuel resources and reserves in the ground.*_

Unfortunately, the world continues to rely on coal,
so the price of fossil fuels has obviously not gone high enough.

Therefore:
_priority 1: *we will start to decarbonize our power sector*
priority 2: *we need an "effective" carbon price*_


----------



## sebboh (8 Abr 2022)

sobre los recursos necesarios


y alimentación


----------



## antorob (9 Abr 2022)

Una declaración bastante dura.

Nigeria Says OPEC Is Out of Spare Capacity | OilPrice.com


"La OPEP no tiene la capacidad de reserva adicional para aumentar la producción de petróleo crudo mucho más de lo que tiene hoy, dijo el viernes el ministro de Petróleo de Nigeria, Timipre Sylva, a la Agencia Anadolu .

“No es algo para lo que puedas abrir un grifo en este momento. Debe tener la capacidad adicional, la capacidad ociosa para generar, pero se necesita mucho trabajo y mucha inversión para que tenga producción adicional”, dijo el ministro nigeriano a la agencia de noticias turca en una entrevista.

Muchos productores de la OPEP, incluido Nigeria, actualmente están bombeando al máximo de sus capacidades, señaló Sylva.


“Si hay algo que podamos hacer para producir más, la OPEP será la primera en producir más. Pero desafortunadamente, esta capacidad no existe en la mayoría de los países de la OPEP”, dijo a la Agencia Anadolu."


Saludos.


----------



## meanboy (9 Abr 2022)

Como se explica que vayan reduciendo impuestos a la energia si el objetivo es bajar su consumo.


----------



## antorob (9 Abr 2022)

*Otro gráfico mortal.*


abril 09, 2022
Antes de despedirme quería dejaros otro gráfico imponente y que explica muchas cosas.

Siempre os he dicho que hay que vigilar los inventarios.

Estamos hablando de un impresionante incremento mundial (no solo de los conocidos de la OCDE) de los inventarios, a raíz del confinamiento de la pandemia en el periodo Marzo-Mayo de 2020. Más de 1.000 millones de barriles de petróleo, que culminaron con un precio del WTI negativo, porque los inventarios rebosaban por todo el mundo.

*Menos de dos años después, nos hemos comido esos 1.000 millones y otros 400 millones más. La velocidad de agotamiento de las reservas es tal, que ahora se puede comprender las tres liberaciones de la Reserva Estratégica que llevamos en los últimos meses, la última de las cuales, con nada menos de 240 millones en total.

El déficit oferta-demanda es muy grave y no queda más remedio que acudir a cualquier barril disponible sea estratégico o no.*

Noticias como estas dos, no ayudan nada.

Nigeria Says OPEC Is Out of Spare Capacity | OilPrice.com 

*Nigeria dice que la OPEP no tiene capacidad adicional*

La OPEP no tiene la capacidad de reserva adicional para aumentar la producción de petróleo crudo mucho más de lo que tiene hoy, dijo el viernes el ministro de Petróleo de Nigeria, Timipre Sylva, a la Agencia Anadolu .
“No es algo para lo que puedas abrir un grifo en este momento. Debe tener la capacidad adicional, la capacidad ociosa para generar, pero se necesita mucho trabajo y mucha inversión para que tenga producción adicional”, dijo el ministro nigeriano a la agencia de noticias turca en una entrevista.
Muchos productores de la OPEP, incluido Nigeria, actualmente están bombeando al máximo de sus capacidades, señaló Sylva.

“Si hay algo que podamos hacer para producir más, la OPEP será la primera en producir más. Pero desafortunadamente, esta capacidad no existe en la mayoría de los países de la OPEP”, dijo a la Agencia Anadolu.
La OPEP no está muy contenta con los precios del petróleo muy altos porque quiere precios a niveles que no perjudiquen a los consumidores de su crudo, pero la organización no puede hacer mucho más para bombear más, dijo el ministro nigeriano.
Hay "absolutamente" un problema de suministro en el sector petrolero en este momento, dijo Jeff Currie, jefe global de materias primas de Goldman Sachs, a Bloomberg a principios de esta semana.


O bien esta otra.

Russia could lose 30% of its oil output within weeks, IEA warns

_Londres (CNN Business) Rusia pronto podría verse obligada a reducir la producción de petróleo crudo en un 30%, lo que sometería a la economía mundial a la mayor crisis de suministro en décadas, es decir, a menos que Arabia Saudita y otros grandes exportadores de energía comiencen a bombear más.
El segundo mayor exportador de petróleo crudo del mundo podría verse obligado a limitar la producción en 3 millones de barriles por día en abril, advirtió la Agencia Internacional de Energía el miércoles, ya que las principales compañías petroleras, casas comerciales y compañías navieras evitan sus exportaciones y la demanda en Rusia se desploma. Rusia bombeaba alrededor de 10 millones de barriles de crudo por día y exportaba alrededor de la mitad antes de invadir Ucrania.
“Las implicaciones de una pérdida potencial de las exportaciones de petróleo ruso a los mercados globales no pueden subestimarse”, dijo la AIE en su informe mensual. La crisis podría traer cambios duraderos a los mercados energéticos, agregó.
Canadá, Estados Unidos, Reino Unido y Australia han prohibido las importaciones de petróleo ruso, lo que afecta aproximadamente al 13 % de las exportaciones de Rusia. Pero los movimientos de las principales compañías petroleras y los bancos globales para dejar de negociar con Moscú luego de la invasión están obligando a Rusia a ofrecer su crudo con un gran descuento.
Las grandes compañías petroleras occidentales han abandonado empresas conjuntas y asociaciones en Rusia y han detenido nuevos proyectos. La Unión Europea anunció el martes una prohibición a la inversión en la industria energética de Rusia.
La AIE, que monitorea las tendencias del mercado energético de las naciones más ricas del mundo, dijo que las refinerías ahora se esfuerzan por encontrar fuentes alternativas de suministro. Podrían verse obligados a reducir su actividad justo cuando los consumidores globales se vean afectados por los precios más altos de la gasolina.

_
En EE.UU., dos noticias, una positiva y otra negativa.

La negativa dice que el Golfo de México está decayendo.
Is It Twilight for Deepwater US Gulf Megaprojects? 



Y la otra que por fin la maquinaría de producir en el shale oil se ha puesto en marcha, "obligada" por las peticiones de Biden.
Puesto que las reservas no crecen, si se ponen a perforar como si no hubiera un mañana, la producción crecerá bastante en unos meses, a costa de un rápido agotamiento de las reservas y un empeoramiento en las condiciones de la cuenca Pérmica, por exceso de perforación. Exxon y Chevron se han comprometido a aumentar la producción un 25%, por lo civil o por lo criminal y en ello están. La compra de Occidental por parte de WB, sin duda tiene que ver con la "imposición" de Biden, para que produzcan más barriles como sea.

El aumento de los rigs, plataformas de perforación, sobre todo en el Pérmico, se ha desatado en las últimas cuatro semanas. Sin duda, dentro de unos meses veremos un fuerte incremento de la producción, para compensar la incapacidad de aumentar en el resto del mundo.
https://rigcount.bakerhughes.com/static-files/042d65fb-6d35-465e-9041-ca3f2647aef6

Como ya comenté, espero 80-100$ el barril para esta primavera inicios verano, si antes no se vuelven locos con las sanciones a Rusia.

La tendencia a un plazo más largo sigue sin cambios. Recordar el gráfico marca de la casa, que señala sostenimiento en la producción hasta 2025, debido por ejemplo, a los esfuerzos denodados para mantener la producción, aunque sea a costa del futuro. 

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (9 Abr 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Como se explica que vayan reduciendo impuestos a la energia si el objetivo es bajar su consumo.



El objetivo es sobrevivir el mayor tiempo posible. Eso para el pueblo en general.

Para los dirigentes es conservar el poder hasta el día del juicio final.

Reducir impuesto evita revoluciones, simplemente. Es un mal menor.

Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (9 Abr 2022)

recordemos las anteriores campañas de terrorismo por parte del NWO y de sus múltiples putitas

*1966: Oil Gone in Ten Years*
1967: Dire Famine Forecast By 1975
1968: Overpopulation Will Spread Worldwide
1969: Everyone Will Disappear In a Cloud Of Blue Steam By 1989
1970: World Will Use Up All its Natural Resources by 2000
1970: Urban Citizens Will Require Gas Masks by 1985
1970: Nitrogen buildup Will Make All Land Unusable
1970: Decaying Pollution Will Kill all the Fish
1970: Ice Age By 2000
1970: America Subject to Water Rationing by 1974 and Food Rationing By 1980
1971: New Ice Age Coming By 2020 or 2030
1972: New Ice Age By 2070
*1972: Oil Depleted in 20 Years*
1974: Space Satellites Show New Ice Age Coming Fast
1974: Another Ice Age?
1974: Ozone Depletion a ‘Great Peril to Life
1976: Scientific Consensus Planet Cooling, Famines imminent
*1977: Department of Energy Says Oil will Peak in 90s*
1978: No End in Sight to 30-Year Cooling Trend
1980: Acid Rain Kills Life In Lakes
1980: Peak Oil In 2000
1988: Regional Droughts (that never happened) in 1990s
1988: Temperatures in DC Will Hit Record Highs
1988: Maldive Islands will Be Underwater by 2018 (they’re not)
1989: Rising Sea Levels will Obliterate Nations if Nothing Done by 2000
1989: New York City’s West Side Highway Underwater by 2019 (it’s not)
*1996: Peak Oil in 2020*
2000: Children Won’t Know what Snow Is
2002: Famine In 10 Years If We Don’t Give Up Eating Fish, Meat, and Dairy
*2002: Peak Oil in 2010*
2004: Britain will Be Siberia by 2024 2005: Manhattan Underwater by 2015
2006: Super Hurricanes!
2008: Arctic will Be Ice Free by 2018
2008: Climate Genius Al Gore Predicts Ice-Free Arctic by 2013
2009: Climate Genius Prince Charles Says we Have 96 Months to Save World
2009: UK Prime Minister Says 50 Days to ‘Save The Planet From Catastrophe’
2009: Climate Genius Al Gore Moves 2013 Prediction of Ice-Free Arctic to 2014
2013: Arctic Ice-Free by 2015
2014: Only 500 Days Before ‘Climate Chaos
2019: Hey Greta, we need you to convince them it’s really going to happen this time



OBEY OBEY OBEY OBEY





OBEY OBEY OBEY OBEY​


_Q> Mr Edenhofer, 50 years ago the Club of Rome published its frightening forecast on the “Limits to Growth”. The report made huge waves, but did it ultimately make a difference?_
> The report has had a great impact. In the 1970s, *it ensured that everyone began talking about the issue of resource scarcity*. And it was the first to ask whether the economy needed to be restructured accordingly. Economists rightly criticised the Club of Rome harshly at the time, however, because the model simulations completely ignored the effect of prices. Rising prices leads to the more economical use of resources. This is exactly what has happened.

_Q> But clearly not enough. The warnings of the earth’s eminent collapse have not really changed much to date. We are still talking about the climate crisis, the loss of biodiversity, and the efficient use of available resources. Was the alarm call in vain?_
> *It is not true that we are facing the same problems today*. At the time, the Club of Rome emphasised that fossil fuels and exhaustible resources were becoming scarce. Given the atmosphere’s capacity to absorb CO2, *we simply have too much coal, oil and natural gas*. The Club of Rome did not really focus on *the climate crisis and the loss of biodiversity. Even today, this is not foremost in everyone’s minds*, and promoting renewable energies alone will not solve the problem. *We need to leave most fossil fuel resources and reserves in the ground. Unfortunately, the world continues to rely on coal, so the price of fossil fuels has obviously not gone high enough.*

_Q> Is politics not paying enough attention to science? The slow rate of progress must be frustrating for scientists._
*>Science has a pretty good track record.* The Club of Rome was one sign at the time. Then there were the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change reports, which put climate change on the international agenda.* Science supplies information on problems and possible solutions, which policymakers then reference*. *There has to be a clear division of roles though.* When scientists think that politicians have to “listen to them”, and when politicians think that scientists “do not understand the political decision-making system”, then something has gone wrong. Science’s role is to show and communicate alternative paths to the respective goals. Politicians have to learn that they cannot just think about what is possible; they also have to pave the way for the necessary.

Q> _Where will the world be in 50 years, on the 100th anniversary of the report – will we turn the ship around in time?_
> If we continue to muddle through like we are now, the earth’s temperature will rise to around four degrees above pre-industrial levels. *Then climate change will be unmanageable*. If we turn the tide, we can keep it within a manageable range. *This is not a forecast; it is a decision-making issue. Policymakers have to pave the way for the necessary measures and initiate a rapid turnaround worldwide*. With all due respect to the Club of Rome, it assumed that pointing out the scarcity of natural resources would be enough to bring humankind to its senses. The climate problem presents a different challenge*. It is no longer the limits of nature that are forcing us to rethink. Instead, humanity has to practice self-limitation. *This is a historically unique starting place.

_Q> How can we get to this self-limitation?_
> *We all need to learn to curtail the use of fossil fuels through international agreements and treaties in order to prevent dangerous climate change*. The most important CO2 emitters need get the ball rolling. The USA, China, the EU, Japan, India and Russia, those who are responsible for two-thirds of global emissions, need to sit down at the same table. That would be an important first step.

_Q> Necessary projects, such as increasing the CO2 price, are meeting with resistance from the public and industry in Germany. How can we generate acceptance for using prices to control consumption?_
*It is not that hard to communicate the need, provided people are promised a refund of revenue.* This ensures that the socially weaker do not bear a disproportionate burden. A per capita refund would even give poorer people a financial advantage, making it a social policy. The CO2 price effectively limits activities that are damaging the climate, so it’s hard to understand why it has such a poor image. Policymakers need to actively spread this message.

Policymakers and their paid shills need to actively spread this message.

Policymakers and their paid shills need to actively spread this message.

Policymakers and their paid shills need to actively spread this message.

Policymakers and their paid shills need to actively spread this message.


y aquí estamos con la putita del antonio spameando por la gloria de Satan




repite: co2 malo, cambio climático, peak oil, escasez







ignora: chemtrails, chemtrails, chematrils, chemtrails


----------



## antorob (9 Abr 2022)

En lugar de utilizar las soflamas habituales y poner la foto de tu amigo, cada vez que posteas algo, para variar podrías utilizar algún argumento de peso para rebatir algo.

Eso de repetirte tanto, no dice mucho en tu favor.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (9 Abr 2022)

Malos tiempos para la lírica.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Entre que no suba el pan o que no caiga la bolsa que elegirá la FED? Me temo que en cuanto haya una pequeña caída de la bolsa volverán a tipos súper reducidos


----------



## antorob (9 Abr 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Malos tiempos para la lírica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo depende de la inflación.

Han tardado en reaccionar y ahora se ven obligados a acometer medidas muy duras.

Si la inflación no cede pronto, la situación empeorará muy rápido y la bolsa caerá con fuerza, cuando la presentación de resultados, demuestre que la economía se ha visto afectada. Vamos con un decalaje de un par de trimestres. Paciencia.

Si la inflación no se controla, no podrán revertir las medidas y la FED y el resto de bancos centrales se enfrentarán a un dilema existencial. Bjar la inflación a costa de hundir la bolsa o aguantar una inflación alta (y posiblemente enquistada en los salarios) para salvar la bolsa.

Veremos .

Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (9 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> En lugar de utilizar las soflamas habituales y poner la foto de tu amigo, cada vez que posteas algo, para variar podrías utilizar algún argumento de peso para rebatir algo.
> 
> Eso de repetirte tanto, no dice mucho en tu favor.
> 
> Saludos.



Que sí shill, que los únicos argumentos que importan son los inventados y publicados por el nwo. 52 páginas llenas de ficción y aun así te molesta cualquier mensaje divergente  


Porque esto no es un argumento






Y esto tampoco
> Given the atmosphere’s capacity to absorb CO2, we simply have too much coal, oil and natural gas. We need to leave most fossil fuel resources and reserves in the ground. Unfortunately, the world continues to rely on coal, so the price of fossil fuels has obviously not gone high enough.


Lo único que vale es aprenderse bien la lección

máxima: OBEDECE LOS EXPERTOS







corolario: NO VEAS; NO ESCUCHES; NO HABLES


----------



## antorob (9 Abr 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Que sí shill, que los únicos argumentos que importan son los inventados y publicados por el nwo. 52 páginas llenas de ficción y aun así te molesta cualquier mensaje divergente
> 
> 
> Porque esto no es un argumento
> ...



No dejas pasar ni uno de tus fantásticos post sin poner una foto de tu mentor.

Le debes mucho seguro.

Sigue aportando.

Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (9 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> No dejas pasar ni uno de tus fantásticos post sin poner una foto de tu mentor.
> 
> Le debes mucho seguro.
> 
> ...



La realidad es una ficción escrita por mamarrachos, y lo que te molesta es que se pongan fotos de actores importantes...







*¿Por qué te molesta?* (Tanto te molesta que no puedes contestar por qué te molesta?). Curioso, porque ellos son los que han desarollado el discurso que vienes repitiendo sin ton ni son. Decís lo mismo, así que alégrate de que salgan el hilo.

Te molesta porque les tienes envidia... Hay estúpido de ti, da igual lo mucho que remes para el NWO, seguirás siendo lo que siempre has sido, un atontado que postea mentiras por cuatro duros. Almenos Klaus & Co venden su alma al diablo por riquezas de verdad.









más claro el agua
por eso, goy, ve la tele, repite la tele, y no te salgas de la tele


----------



## QueVuelve (9 Abr 2022)

Digan adiós al aceite de esperma de ballena!!! Nos quedamos sin luz!!!


----------



## antorob (9 Abr 2022)

QueVuelve dijo:


> Digan adiós al aceite de esperma de ballena!!! Nos quedamos sin luz!!!



Entré en burbuja, como siempre aportando información para defender una tesis que cuadra con lo observado, aunque no sea de dominio público. Luego puede gustar o no, pero al menos se intenta.

¿No queda un hombre justo, que sea capaz de argumentar algo un poco sólido?. 

Quitando la interesante aportación sobre la transición renovable (que no comparto, pero algo es algo), no he recibido ninguna respuesta de interés.

En todo caso, gracias a todos los que habéis llegado a interesaros por el tema.

Seguiremos por aquí, con la esperanza de encontrar una mejora a la tesis.

Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (9 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Entré en burbuja, como siempre aportando información para defender una tesis que cuadra con lo observado, aunque no sea de dominio público. Luego puede gustar o no, pero al menos se intenta.
> 
> ¿No queda un hombre justo, que sea capaz de argumentar algo un poco sólido?.
> 
> ...



Tranquilo shill, ignóralo todo, que para eso eres un profesional de la ignorancia.


​

Gunter Pauli: 50 Years Club of Rome

0:22
*200 years before the Club of Rome was founded, the Lunar Society of Birmingham was founded, in 1768.*
And these three people — the founders William Small, Erasmus Darwin, Matthew Boulton — were at the Nexus of the American Independence, the French Revolution, and the Industrial Revolution.
Two hundred years later. Exactly two hundred years later. In 1968 there are three men — the founders Jermen Gvishiani, Aurelio Peccei, Alexander Kind — getting together again.
Watch out for the next meeting, you know? In 2168.


5:20 *The club didn't care if there was a scientific reference. It's the idea potentially a catalyst? Then we will go for it*.

6:30 Initiate specific projects in fields in which bureaucracies slow down or even block decision-taking and action. Basically they were saying: *if our ideas are not accepted quickly we will just go ahead and do it ourselves. *And ladies and gentlmens, *that came along with massive media and global awareness.*

7:15 The media loved, very much loved, the Club of Rome

16:15 And Klaus Schwab who was the assistant in Geneva organised the European Economig Forum and he needed to have a great speaker and it turn out to be Aurelio [...] Ladies and Gentlemen, the first meeting of the World Economic Forum, then the European Economic Forum, was Club of Rome.

17:00 (Then the Pedo Royal House of the Netherlands got more involved) so when Jan Tinbergen got the first Nobel Prize *he immediately got the budget to write the report of the Club of Rome about Reshapping the International Order.*

*18:00 And Ladies and Gentlmen, beeing in Rome, in the Vatican, I must speak about Cardinal France König.* Aurelio always stated that he was agnostic and the Club or Rome was not get into Religion, but I have been witness of meetings organized in Vienna, again with the help of Bruno, were by the Cardinals of the Vatican were meeting the leaders of the Communist Party of *the Soviet Union to agree on how to let the Cardinals and the bishops (of Rome) in the soviet union in underground do their (intel) work.* And I was at the meeting and the discussion was are we going to give the Mafia of the Russians and the Soviets the power or are we gonna get *values* to the people, and the church with Cardinal König and Aurelio was the Mediator of this meeting.

20:52 Soedjatmoko was a second rector, Heitor Gurgulino de Souza the third, the fourth Konrad Osterwalder, ladies and gentlemen, thirds, second and fourth were all members of the Club of Rome, *that sounds like a takeover*.

*21:31 Aurelio said I need you to publish every year because we are not fast enough with our books.*

22:32 When George Livanos and with the Arco Familiy and the Onassis family wanted to clean up the shipping industry they mobilized (hell) Helmepa at the Hellenic Marine Protection Environment.

22:55 Daniel Jansen who got Aurelio into the Bilderberg in the Trilateral Comission. Illya Prigogine who put him into the Nobles.

23:22 Many ministries were created around the world, but one of them is quite amazing: in venezuela, Alberto Machado, after reading the reports of "No limits to learning" created the Ministry for INTELligence development.


                                








[conclusión]

The Club of Rome had impact.

I hope it's getting its act together to continue having it by thinking and by doing.

And, therefore, put into reality a quoted that Aurelio gave when he was in Las Gaviotas, Colombia, on his last trip,

and it says, can you read it?

LA MADUREZ CONSISTE EN REALIZAR LOS SUEÑOS

You will realize maturity in life, when you have achieved your dreams. Thank you.

[fin]



_¿Cuántos años para que el transhumanismo haya realizado sus sueños?
Una vez maduro, ¿cómo serán sus frutos?_








goypedia> *Aurelio Peccei* (Italian pronunciation: [auˈrɛːljo petˈtʃɛi]; 4 July 1908 – 14 March 1984), was an Italian industrialist and philanthropist, best known as co-founder with Alexander King and first president of the Club of Rome, an organisation which attracted considerable public attention in 1972 with its report, _The Limits to Growth_.





How To _Read_ Club of Rome​

The Cub of Rome
The Cop of Rome
The Glop of Rome
The Club of Rome
The Clock of Rome
The Glove of Rome
The Globe of Rome

Roma, Vatican.​








*De esas psyops, estas psyops.*






​






A servir a Satan, @antorob Si llegaras a ser algo, pondríamos tu fea cara por aquí, pero permíteme poner la de otros servidores de Satan, actores que merecen ser conocidos. Tu maldad y tus pecados - no más leves que los de tus amos - ya la pagarás tu solito. Supongo que es por eso que tanto te molesta ver plasmados en imágenes al objeto de tu adoración.







​pd: la verdad nunca tiene "cobertura" en ningún sitio


----------



## Sombra (10 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Entré en burbuja, como siempre aportando información para defender una tesis que cuadra con lo observado, aunque no sea de dominio público. Luego puede gustar o no, pero al menos se intenta.
> 
> ¿No queda un hombre justo, que sea capaz de argumentar algo un poco sólido?.
> 
> ...



Somos bastantes los que te leemos pero no solemos comentar. Tan solo te digo que hay una función en el foro de "bloquear" para que algunos usuarios no te toquen las narices cada vez que posteas algo.


----------



## Sombra (10 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, terrible el gráfico que has puesto en tú último post del blog:








Otro gráfico mortal.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com





Los inventarios en negativo a ritmo de vértigo. Y si cae el petróleo, cae todo: desde los fertilizantes químicos, las grandes producciones agrícolas, ganaderas, papeleras, el transporte de mercancias mundial, minería, el turismo de masas, etc etc... En fin, de lo global a lo local. Bienvenidos al silo XXI.

Normal que las élites adivinando con datos de primera mano la que va a venir, estén preparando poco a poco un escenario de Tercera Guerra Mundial.


----------



## antorob (13 Abr 2022)

En el informe de hoy de la AIE, avisan que en el mes de Mayo, la producción rusa caerá nada menos que 3 millones de b/d, frente a solo 1,5 millones en Abril. 


Oil Market Report - April 2022 – Analysis - IEA

Las nuevas y severas medidas de confinamiento en medio del aumento de los casos de Covid en China han llevado a una revisión a la baja de nuestras expectativas sobre la demanda mundial de petróleo en el 2T22 y para todo el año. Una demanda más débil de lo esperado en los países de la OCDE a principios de año se sumó a la caída. Como resultado, nuestra estimación de la demanda mundial de petróleo se redujo en 260 mb/d para el año en comparación con el Informe del mes pasado, y ahora se espera que la demanda promedie 99,4 mb/d en 2022, 1,9 mb/d más que en 2021.
El suministro mundial de petróleo aumentó en marzo en 450 kb/d a 99,1 mb/d, liderado por los no miembros de la OPEP+. Se espera que el suministro de petróleo ruso caiga en 1,5 mb/d en abril, y se prevé que los cierres se aceleren a alrededor de 3 mb/d a partir de mayo. A pesar de la interrupción del suministro de petróleo ruso, las menores expectativas de demanda, los aumentos constantes de la producción de los miembros de la OPEP+ junto con los EE. UU. y otros países que no pertenecen a la OPEP+, y las liberaciones masivas de existencias de los países miembros de la AIE deberían evitar que se desarrolle un fuerte déficit.
Se pronostica que el rendimiento mundial de las refinerías aumente en 4,4 mb/d de abril a agosto debido a la nueva capacidad y las ganancias estacionales normales. Esto permitiría que los inventarios de productos se construyeran por primera vez en dos años, ofreciendo un respiro al mercado ajustado. En general, se pronostica que las corridas de 2022 aumentarán 3 mb/d interanual, pero se mantendrán por debajo de los niveles de 2017.
Los inventarios mundiales de petróleo han disminuido durante 14 meses consecutivos, con las existencias de febrero 714 mb por debajo del nivel de finales de 2020 y los países de la OCDE representan el 70% de la disminución. Las existencias totales de la industria de la OCDE cayeron en 42,2 mb a 2 611 mb en febrero, casi el doble de la tendencia estacional. Los datos preliminares muestran un aumento en las existencias de la industria de la OCDE de 8,8 mb para marzo.
Los precios de futuros para ICE Brent se cotizaban a alrededor de $ 104/bbl cuando se imprimió este informe, una caída de casi $ 10/bbl luego de las acciones colectivas de liberación de acciones de la AIE y una liberación masiva de EE. UU. de la reserva estratégica de petróleo. Los precios de referencia del crudo ahora están cerca de los niveles previos a la invasión, pero siguen siendo preocupantemente altos y representan una seria amenaza para las perspectivas económicas mundiales.


Saludos.


----------



## antorob (14 Abr 2022)

*Boom de la producción de shale oil, para final de año 2022.*


abril 14, 2022
Los predicados de la emergencia climática avisan de la obligatoriedad de prescindir de los combustibles fósiles inmediatamente, bajo la amenaza de terribles desastres climáticos.
EE.UU, lo mismo que Europa, han instigado al resto del mundo a seguir ciertas pautas de conducta, aumentando la inversión en renovables, mientras prohibían los nuevos desarrollos fósiles, con tolerancia cero.
Primero Europa, haciendo verde el gas y ahora EE.UU., con una fuerte inversión en aumentar la producción de shale oil, bajo requerimiento de Biden, han demostrado que la política tiene una habilidad especial en cambiar con rapidez de criterio, si los réditos políticos lo precisan.
Biden ha estado persiguiendo a la Opep para que incrementara la producción, hasta el punto de tomar por asalto, el control de la AIE (Agencia Internacional de la Energía). Tanto ha sido el impacto que la Opep, molesta con los nuevos criterios de la AIE, ha dejado de utilizar las previsiones de la AIE, por considerarlas demasiado sesgadas. Por ejemplo, la Opep ha encontrado una sobrevaloración en la demanda esperada en el primer trimestre de 2022, junto con una caída demasiado grande, para la producción rusa prevista. La Opep sospecha que esta desviación no es casual, sino que pretende presionar a la propia Opep, sobrevalorando la demanda e infravalorando la oferta, para "obligar" a la Opep a aumentar la producción, aduciendo un elevado déficit de petróleo en sus análisis.

En vista de que el incremento esperado de la producción de petróleo no vendrá de la Opep, Biden ha dado una orden no escrita, de aumentar la producción de shale oil, al coste que sea necesario.
Si la vida esperada de las reservas de shale oil, estaba en el entorno de los 15 años, el fuerte incremento de la producción exigido, reducirá el número de años de petróleo que resten. Además de "estropear" las cuencas de shale, al forzar un exceso de perforación, contribuyendo al problema de la caída de presión y la gasificación de la producción, aumentando la proporción del ratio Gas/Oil (GOR). 

Una de las formas de comprobar el boom previsto es considerar los incrementos en las plataformas de perforación (Rigs), con un importante aumento desde Febrero de 2022.



Para el futuro es conveniente revisar como van los permisos de perforación. Antes de incrementar el número de pozos perforados, hay que aumentar el número de permisos, naturalmente.
Este informe de Rystad, anuncia un boom de permisos en las últimas semanas, que si todo funciona correctamente, se convertirán primero en pozos perforados y posteriormente entrarán en producción , en el último trimestre de 2022.

Permian drilling permits hit all-time monthly high in March, signaling production surge on the horizon 
Los permisos de perforación horizontal para nuevos pozos en la Cuenca Pérmica alcanzaron un máximo histórico en marzo, con 904 permisos totales otorgados, impulsados por los elevados precios del petróleo y la demanda de producción, según muestra la investigación de Rystad Energy.
Los permisos aprobados semanalmente han oscilado entre 188 y 227 desde el 7 de marzo de 2022, un período de alta actividad sin precedentes que elevó el promedio de cuatro semanas a 210 para la semana que finalizó el 3 de abril, un récord para las aprobaciones de permisos horizontales en el parche central de esquisto de EE. UU. cuatro semanas.
“Esta es una señal clara de que los operadores en la cuenca están acelerando sus planes de desarrollo, posicionándose para un aumento significativo del nivel de actividad y una aceleración en la velocidad de expansión de la producción en los próximos meses una vez que se alivien los cuellos de botella en la cadena de suministro. . El aumento en la actividad de permisos posiciona a la industria para adiciones continuas de plataformas en la segunda mitad de 2022 y presagia un aumento significativo en la capacidad de suministro a partir de principios de 2023”, dice Artem Abramov, jefe de investigación de esquisto de Rystad Energy.

En un gráfico.



Falta por comprobar la productividad de estos nuevos pozos, para verificar el incremento de la producción definitivo. También hay que tener en cuenta, que los DUC´s se han terminado y deben sustituirlos por otros pozos recién perforados. La ubicación de los nuevos pozos, dará una idea de si los pozos dulces se han agotado o todavía queda alguna zona por desarrollar.


Después de esta intervención, se confirma mi tesis de un mantenimiento de la producción de petróleo, cerca de máximos, hasta 2025. Las caídas en ciertos países se compensan por los esfuerzos denodados en otros, hasta que la geología dicte sentencia.
También este impulso a la desesperada en mantener la producción a toda costa, impactará posteriormente en una caída más abrupta de lo esperado, justificando una vez más el acantilado Séneca.
Estamos detrayendo recursos del futuro, en función de las necesidades del presente, sin tener en cuenta la escasa disponibilidad de materias primas en un futuro no muy lejano. Y además, no solo consumimos ahora, sino que dejamos la factura pendiente de cobro, traspasando el pago a las generaciones venideras.
Saludos.


----------



## nedantes (14 Abr 2022)

Son medidas desesperadas... 
*Petróleo vs. maíz: ¿por qué es tan polémico que Biden permita más etanol en la gasolina?*


----------



## blahblahblah (14 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Entré en burbuja, como siempre aportando información para defender una tesis que cuadra con lo observado, aunque no sea de dominio público. Luego puede gustar o no, pero al menos se intenta.
> 
> ¿No queda un hombre justo, que sea capaz de argumentar algo un poco sólido?.
> 
> ...



Tranquilo shill, ignóralo todo, que para eso eres un profesional de la ignorancia.




Gunter Pauli: 50 Years Club of Rome

0:22
*200 years before the Club of Rome was founded, the Lunar Society of Birmingham was founded, in 1768.*
And these three people — the founders William Small, Erasmus Darwin, Matthew Boulton — were at the Nexus of the American Independence, the French Revolution, and the Industrial Revolution.
Two hundred years later. Exactly two hundred years later. In 1968 there are three men — the founders Jermen Gvishiani, Aurelio Peccei, Alexander Kind — getting together again.
Watch out for the next meeting, you know? In 2168.


5:20 *The club didn't care if there was a scientific reference. It's the idea potentially a catalyst? Then we will go for it*.

6:30 Initiate specific projects in fields in which bureaucracies slow down or even block decision-taking and action. Basically they were saying: *if our ideas are not accepted quickly we will just go ahead and do it ourselves. *And ladies and gentlmens, *that came along with massive media and global awareness.*

7:15 The media loved, very much loved, the Club of Rome

16:15 And Klaus Schwab who was the assistant in Geneva organised the European Economig Forum and he needed to have a great speaker and it turn out to be Aurelio [...] *Ladies and Gentlemen, the first meeting of the World Economic Forum, then the European Economic Forum, was Club of Rome.*

17:00 (Then the Pedo Royal House of the Netherlands got more involved) so when Jan Tinbergen got the first Nobel Prize *he immediately got the budget to write the report of the Club of Rome about Reshapping the International Order.

18:00 And Ladies and Gentlmen, beeing in Rome, in the Vatican, I must speak about Cardinal France König.* Aurelio always stated that he was agnostic and the Club or Rome was not get into Religion, but I have been witness of meetings organized in Vienna, again with the help of Bruno, were by the Cardinals of the Vatican were meeting the leaders of the Communist Party of *the Soviet Union to agree on how to let the Cardinals and the bishops (of Rome) in the soviet union in underground do their (intel) work.* And I was at the meeting and the discussion was are we going to give the Mafia of the Russians and the Soviets the power or are we gonna get *values* to the people, and the church with Cardinal König and Aurelio was the Mediator of this meeting.

20:52 Soedjatmoko was a second rector, Heitor Gurgulino de Souza the third, the fourth Konrad Osterwalder, ladies and gentlemen, thirds, second and fourth were all members of the Club of Rome, *that sounds like a takeover*.

*21:31 Aurelio said I need you to publish every year because we are not fast enough with our books.*

22:32 When George Livanos and with the Arco Familiy and the Onassis family wanted to clean up the shipping industry they mobilized (hell) Helmepa at the Hellenic Marine Protection Environment.

22:55 Daniel Jansen who got Aurelio into the Bilderberg in the Trilateral Comission. Illya Prigogine who put him into the Nobles.

23:22 Many ministries were created around the world, but one of them is quite amazing: in venezuela, Alberto Machado, after reading the reports of "No limits to learning" created the Ministry for INTELligence development.


[conclusión]

The Club of Rome had impact.

I hope it's getting its act together to continue having it by thinking and by doing.

And, therefore, put into reality a quoted that Aurelio gave when he was in Las Gaviotas, Colombia, on his last trip,

and it says, can you read it?

LA MADUREZ CONSISTE EN REALIZAR LOS SUEÑOS

You will realize maturity in life, when you have achieved your dreams. Thank you.

[fin]



_¿Cuántos años para que el transhumanismo haya realizado sus sueños?
Una vez maduro, ¿cómo serán sus frutos?_




Tranquilos, todo está escrito goy








El BCE prepara una 'herramienta secreta' por si se desploman los bonos de las economías más débiles


Aunque sus últimos movimientos han ido dirigidos a reducir la compa de bonos con visos a concluirla en el tercer trimestre del año dada la alta inflación, el Banco Central Europeo (BCE) no quiere que esta vez, como tantas otras, le 'pille el toro', y por eso pergeña puertas adentro una...



www.eleconomista.es







"peak" oil irl








*Antonio, I need you to post every hour because we are not fast enough with our propaganda.*​


----------



## antorob (14 Abr 2022)

En un par de semanas, Europa debe decidir si paga el gas en rublos o no. Las evaluaciones previas establecen que el sistema diseñado por Rusia, trata de evitar las sanciones, por lo que se pide que no se cumpla con este sistema de pago.

Si no cambia nada, nos acercamos a un evento de ruptura, con fuertes implicaciones en la economía de la Unión Europea.

EU Warns Putin’s Rubles-for-Gas Demand Would Break Sanctions

La Unión Europea ha advertido a los estados miembros que la demanda del presidente Vladimir Putin de que los "países hostiles" paguen efectivamente en rublos por el gas ruso violaría las sanciones impuestas a Moscú tras su invasión de Ucrania.


La Comisión Europea, el brazo ejecutivo de la UE, ha presentado su análisis del decreto de Putin, según una persona familiarizada con el asunto. La evaluación aumenta los riesgos para la seguridad energética de Europa, ya que Putin amenazó con detener el suministro de gas a los compradores que no cumplan con el edicto.


La demanda de Putin del 31 de marzo estipula que los compradores de gas europeos abran dos cuentas, una en moneda extranjera y otra en rublos, con Gazprombank responsable de convertir la moneda extranjera en rublos y transferir el pago en rublos a Gazprom.

Según el análisis legal preliminar de la comisión, el decreto de Putin altera sustancialmente el procedimiento y crea una nueva situación legal, dijo la persona, que pidió no ser identificada porque la evaluación es privada.

Los gobiernos europeos, y las empresas, todavía están lidiando con lo que significa el decreto en términos operativos. La persona dijo que la UE trabajaría con las autoridades nacionales para informar a las empresas europeas que tienen contratos sobre la evaluación y brindar orientación. El gobierno holandés ha respaldado el análisis de la UE y dijo que no permitirá que sus empresas cumplan con la demanda de pago rusa.

Putin llevará a cabo una reunión sobre energía el jueves, lo que puede brindar más claridad sobre los pagos en rublos por el combustible del país. En la reunión se discutirán temas de logística y pagos por las exportaciones rusas de petróleo y gas, según la agencia de noticias rusa Interfax.

Los futuros de gas del mes anterior holandés de referencia cayeron hasta un 5,6% a 99,48 euros por megavatio-hora y bajaron un 4,3% a las 11:01 am en Ámsterdam. Con la llegada de las vacaciones de Semana Santa, el comercio y la demanda suelen caer antes de las vacaciones. El contrato equivalente del Reino Unido cayó un 7,6%.

El nuevo proceso entregaría el control total al estado ruso a través de su banco central en términos de cuándo se completa la transacción y en qué momento se libera al comprador de la obligación, dijo la persona sobre el análisis. También le daría a Rusia el control sobre el tipo de cambio aplicable, que Moscú podría manipular en su beneficio.

El análisis advirtió que este nuevo método podría introducir nuevos costos para el comprador ya que la transacción estaría completamente controlada por Rusia, dijo la persona.

Fundamentalmente, el mecanismo violaría las medidas restrictivas que la UE adoptó en respuesta a la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Moscú y ha aplicado al gobierno ruso, su banco central y sus representantes. El proceso también puede tener un impacto en otras prohibiciones sobre varios instrumentos del mercado monetario que podría emitir Gazprombank.

La mayoría de los estados miembros han dicho que no pagarán el gas en rublos. Alemania reiteró el miércoles que se opone a las demandas de Rusia.

Cumplimiento de Sanciones

La comisión ha dicho repetidamente que los contratos acordados deben respetarse y que casi todos estipulan explícitamente el pago en euros o dólares, y el bloque responderá a cualquier intento de Rusia de eludir las sanciones.

Pero la decisión sobre cómo pagar los suministros recaerá en última instancia en las empresas que compran gas a Rusia y estarán en una posición delicada ya que las empresas europeas deben cumplir con todas las medidas restrictivas vigentes.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (15 Abr 2022)

Nos están advirtiendo que las cosas se están poniendo feas.

Para entretenerse. Las tensiones se van incrementando hasta que explota todo. Mientras tanto hacemos como si no pasara nada, aunque los detalles sean cada vez peores. Excepto para las autoridades europeas, que son incapaces de ver el elefante en la habitación, la inflación, la ruptura de las cadenas de suministro, la crisis alimentaria y la escasez de materias primas pueden desembocar en un grave crisis. 

Un colapso de materias primas viene hacia nosotros.

Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (15 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Excepto para las autoridades europeas, que son incapaces de ver el elefante en la habitación, la inflación, la ruptura de las cadenas de suministro, la crisis alimentaria y la escasez de materias primas pueden desembocar en un grave crisis.



Claro claro, son incapaces de ver lo que llevan décadas preparando de manera metódica con sus mentiras y tonterías como peak oil, co2, etc. 

Los que provocan la miseria no la ven... ni se ríen de los subnormales, putitas, y acólitos remeros como tú    

Ah, y están ahí para el BIEN COMÚN 


"Acaba de salir en TVE Christine Lagarde y dice que la inflación es culpa de... ¡¡¡LA GUERRA DE UCRANIA!!!"




__





Economía: - Acaba de salir en TVE Christine Lagarde y dice que la inflación es culpa de...


¡¡¡LA GUERRA DE UCRANIA!!! #Nosepodiasaber ¿Se puede tener menos vergüenza? Además mientras lo decía se le notaba a la muy mierda que lo estaba leyendo.




www.burbuja.info








Ale, a repetir lo que el amo bueno te ha dicho que repetir que esta farsa necesita de mucho spam.



Explicadito paso a paso desde hace décadas en muchos sitios. Este es un buen roadmap que se lee en menos de 2 horitas.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (15 Abr 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Como se explica que vayan reduciendo impuestos a la energia si el objetivo es bajar su consumo.



Incompetencia, es la ilusión que la situación es transitoria.


----------



## antorob (15 Abr 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Claro claro, son incapaces de ver lo que llevan décadas preparando de manera metódica con sus mentiras y tonterías como peak oil, co2, etc.
> 
> Los que provocan la miseria no la ven... ni se ríen de los subnormales, putitas, y acólitos remeros como tú
> 
> ...




Se te ha olvidado poner la foto de tus amigos.

Debe doler que desde este hilo, los esté criticando todos los días.

Y te falta tiempo para salir a "ayudarles" en cuanto publico un post.

Eres muy cansino y no te das cuenta de nada.

Eso si, insultar en todos tus post es la norma, en lugar de aportar algo interesante.

¿Por qué no abres tu propio hilo?. 

Saludos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (15 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Se te ha olvidado poner la foto de tus amigos.
> 
> Debe doler que desde este hilo, los esté criticando todos los días.
> 
> ...



Yo lo puse en ignore, mano de santo.


----------



## blahblahblah (15 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Se te ha olvidado poner la foto de tus amigos.
> 
> Debe doler que desde este hilo, los esté criticando todos los días.
> 
> ...



Que sí, puedes *ignorar *todo lo que escribo no vaya a ser que encuentras algo interesante!
Tranquilo, te lo vuelvo a pastear - para que lo vuelvas a reignorar, que para eso sabes hacer tan bien tu trabajo.



(está con timestamp, sólo hace falta verse 1 minutillo del video)

​

16:15 And Klaus Schwab who was the assistant in Geneva organised the European Economig Forum and he needed to have a great speaker and it turn out to be Aurelio. Ladies and Gentlemen, the first meeting of the World Economic Forum, then the European Economic Forum, was Club of Rome.




(está con timestamp, sólo hace falta verse 1 minutillo del video)


Ale, a repetir que Lagarde, Klaus
y los demás actores de la internacional para la que trabajas
son tontos
no se enteran de nada
no saben lo que hacen
no ven tres en un burro







y todo y así...
sólo haces que repetir las narrativas que ellos se inventan
​


pd: me deberías agradecer lo que hago por ti antonio, aparte de tus multicuentas, pocos users te upean el hilo.



pdd: copypasteo de neuvo la guía para entender el "estado" de los "international affairs", texto interesante, conciso, esclarecedor, muy útil.


----------



## antorob (15 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Yo lo puse en ignore, mano de santo.



No he puesto nunca en ignore a nadie y quiero mantener la norma.

Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (15 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> No he puesto nunca en ignore a nadie y quiero mantener la norma.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues es mano de santo.
Yo cuando ignoro a los shills no vuelvo a saber de ellos - aunque hay un bug y a veces te notifica que te han respondido.


pd: para que no te quejes


----------



## FranMen (15 Abr 2022)

El tiempo es muy escaso para perderlo tontamente.
———
2 años de reserva alimentaria! Yo voy por 6 meses, tengo trabajo


----------



## cnk57 (15 Abr 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> recordemos las anteriores campañas de terrorismo por parte del NWO y de sus múltiples putitas
> 
> *1966: Oil Gone in Ten Years*
> 1967: Dire Famine Forecast By 1975
> ...



Te voy a ignorar por maníaco, pesado enmierda hilos.


----------



## meanboy (15 Abr 2022)

A mi modo de ver y resumiendo nos vamos acercando al final de la energia abundante y barata, - lo cual no tiene porque estar sucediendo ahora mismo-, pero de momento artificialmente o no, han decidido que su precio debe ser mucho mas alto para empezar hacer los cambios necesarios para volver a la caverna.


----------



## antorob (15 Abr 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> A mi modo de ver y resumiendo nos vamos acercando al final de la energia abundante y barata, - lo cual no tiene porque estar sucediendo ahora mismo-, pero de momento artificialmente o no, han decidido que su precio debe ser mucho mas alto para empezar hacer los cambios necesarios para volver a la caverna.



Rusia es el mayor productor de materias primas del mundo. Putin ha tenido mucho tiempo para tratar de reivindicar el poder de fijar los precios de las materias primas, en función del dueño de los recursos, en lugar de depender de la oferta y la demanda. Sospecho que ha estado esperando el momento en que las materias primas empezaran a escasear a los precios "normales", para dar un golpe encima de la mesa y acabar con este sistema fiduciario, donde el poder lo tiene el que imprime dinero y no, el dueño de las materias primas. Naturalmente, mientras ha existido una cierta abundancia de recursos a precios razonables, era inútil tratar de cambiar el sistema.

Las declaraciones de la directora gerente del FMI son importantes porque anuncian en voz alta, el reconocimiento de la pretensión de Putin (y seguramente China) de crear un nuevo sistema, apoyado de alguna forma todavía no diseñada, en una cesta de divisas y materias primas.

Enlazo este punto con los hilos creados por Spielzeug, asociando este nuevo sistema a un patrón distinto al petro-dólar.

Y el punto principal es el agotamiento de los recursos, junto al abuso sistemático de la impresora por Occidente.

Parece que hemos llegado a una fase transitoria donde, primero se pone en duda el sistema dólar y segundo se define un nuevo sistema que podrá convivir alternativamente al existente o de alguna forma, cambiará todo el sistema.

Saludos


----------



## FranMen (15 Abr 2022)

Ojo a los que esperan que todo salte ya, estamos empantanados a peor pero hay reservas para aguantar hasta el próximo invierno, a partir de entonces y, sobre todo, en 2023 viene lo gordo, tenemos una buena prórroga para terminar de prepararnos.


----------



## blahblahblah (15 Abr 2022)

_Q> But clearly not enough. The warnings of the earth’s eminent collapse have not really changed much to date. We are still talking about the climate crisis, the loss of biodiversity, and the efficient use of available resources. Was the alarm call in vain?
Mr Edenhofe_> *It is not true that we are facing the same problems today*. At the time, the Club of Rome emphasised that fossil fuels and exhaustible resources were becoming scarce. Given the atmosphere’s capacity to absorb CO2, *we simply have too much coal, oil and natural gas*. The Club of Rome did not really focus on *the climate crisis and the loss of biodiversity. Even today, this is not foremost in everyone’s minds*, and promoting renewable energies alone will not solve the problem. *We need to leave most fossil fuel resources and reserves in the ground. Unfortunately, the world continues to rely on coal, so the price of fossil fuels has obviously not gone high enough.*




And Klaus Schwab who was the assistant in Geneva organised the European Economig Forum and he needed to have a great speaker and it turn out to be Aurelio. Ladies and Gentlemen, the first meeting of the World Economic Forum, then the European Economic Forum, was Club of Rome.










obedeced a los expertos
esclavos









os mienten
pero es por vuestro bien









pontela, ponsela
así acabaremos con el enemigo de la humanidad







​


Spoiler: ahora sí que sí...



*1966: Oil Gone in Ten Years*
1967: Dire Famine Forecast By 1975
1968: Overpopulation Will Spread Worldwide
1969: Everyone Will Disappear In a Cloud Of Blue Steam By 1989
1970: World Will Use Up All its Natural Resources by 2000
1970: Urban Citizens Will Require Gas Masks by 1985
1970: Nitrogen buildup Will Make All Land Unusable
1970: Decaying Pollution Will Kill all the Fish
1970: Ice Age By 2000
1970: America Subject to Water Rationing by 1974 and Food Rationing By 1980
1971: New Ice Age Coming By 2020 or 2030
1972: New Ice Age By 2070
*1972: Oil Depleted in 20 Years*
1974: Space Satellites Show New Ice Age Coming Fast
1974: Another Ice Age?
1974: Ozone Depletion a ‘Great Peril to Life
1976: Scientific Consensus Planet Cooling, Famines imminent
*1977: Department of Energy Says Oil will Peak in 90s*
1978: No End in Sight to 30-Year Cooling Trend
1980: Acid Rain Kills Life In Lakes
1980: Peak Oil In 2000
1988: Regional Droughts (that never happened) in 1990s
1988: Temperatures in DC Will Hit Record Highs
1988: Maldive Islands will Be Underwater by 2018 (they’re not)
1989: Rising Sea Levels will Obliterate Nations if Nothing Done by 2000
1989: New York City’s West Side Highway Underwater by 2019 (it’s not)
*1996: Peak Oil in 2020*
2000: Children Won’t Know what Snow Is
2002: Famine In 10 Years If We Don’t Give Up Eating Fish, Meat, and Dairy
*2002: Peak Oil in 2010*
2004: Britain will Be Siberia by 2024 2005: Manhattan Underwater by 2015
2006: Super Hurricanes!
2008: Arctic will Be Ice Free by 2018
2008: Climate Genius Al Gore Predicts Ice-Free Arctic by 2013
2009: Climate Genius Prince Charles Says we Have 96 Months to Save World
2009: UK Prime Minister Says 50 Days to ‘Save The Planet From Catastrophe’
2009: Climate Genius Al Gore Moves 2013 Prediction of Ice-Free Arctic to 2014
2013: Arctic Ice-Free by 2015
2014: Only 500 Days Before ‘Climate Chaos
2019: Hey Greta, we need you to convince them it’s really going to happen this time


----------



## FranMen (16 Abr 2022)

Corrijo, eso es lo que pretende Rusia, que Europa se caiga del guindo como fruta madura pero me da la impresión de que USA va a agitar el árbol todo lo posible para que se acelere


----------



## antorob (16 Abr 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Corrijo, eso es lo que pretende Rusia, que Europa se caiga del guindo como fruta madura pero me da la impresión de que USA va a agitar el árbol todo lo posible para que se acelere



En la Unión Europea están preparando la prohibición total de comprar petróleo ruso, a partir de Agosto, en un sistema de reducción de compras parecido al del carbón.

EU Begins Drafting Embargo On Russian Oil | OilPrice.com

Seguimos pegándonos un tiro en el pie, siguiendo al "amigo" americano.

La pretensión de Rusia de evadir el sistema dólar ha iniciado una guerra financiera encubierta, donde los americanos tiran con pólvora real. 

Arman a los ucranianos en una guerra de desgaste con Rusia, donde USA pone el armamento y los ucranianos, la sangre.

Ahora, en su pretensión de ahogar económicamente a Rusia y obligarle a "volver al redil", quiere que Europa se suicide económicamente , prohibiendo todas las importaciones de Rusia, al coste que sea. Y utiliza todas las posiciones mediáticas, para forjar una opinión pública favorable a suicidarnos.

Ya se oye hablar en Europa, que las compras financian la campaña rusa y por lo tanto es obligatorio moralmente dejar de comprar productos a los rusos, aunque tengamos que pasar un poco de frio. Obvian las declaraciones del director ejecutivo de BASF, cuando les dijo que el embargo del gas, conduciría a la bancarrota de muchas empresas europeas.

Cuando comience el embargo de petróleo o cuando los europeos se nieguen a pagar en euros, dará comienzo la segunda parte de esta guerra, que nos va a afectar salvajemente.

Por otro lado, lo políticos que toman estas decisiones no las sufren, como el ejemplo de Boris Johnson, celebrando fiestas, mientras la población estaba confinada y negándose a dimitir. Las restricciones en el uso del gas y petróleo que seguirán al cese de las compras rusas, no las pagarán aquellos que tomen las decisiones, sino el resto de la población.

Saludos.


----------



## pocholito (16 Abr 2022)

Creeis que para 2030 habra una emigracion masiva de la ciudad al campo cuando los efectos del peak oil se hagan muy evidentes he leido en varios articulos que probablemente suceda.


----------



## FranMen (16 Abr 2022)

Sí tenemos, el mayor problema es que nos hemos acostumbrado a vivir como cigarras, va a ser muy duro el proceso de transición a vivir con menos y trabajar más y tener menos estado de bienestar. Puede llevarnos perfectamente 10 años muy malos para, finalmente, vivir sin privilegios, como ocurre en el 90% del mundo


----------



## Pura Sangre (17 Abr 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Creeis que para 2030 habra una emigracion masiva de la ciudad al campo cuando los efectos del peak oil se hagan muy evidentes he leido en varios articulos que probablemente suceda.




el futuro será como la Unión Sovietica, vivirás donde te digan y no podrás salir de ahí sin una autorización.


----------



## antorob (17 Abr 2022)

*Si ahora estamos mal... en el verano será mucho peor.*


abril 17, 2022
Estamos ante uno de los mercados de petróleo más ajustados de la historia. La demanda de petróleo sigue creciendo tras la recuperación del coronavirus y la oferta sigue menguando, tras la disminución de la producción de Rusia.
Según la AIE, la producción rusa caerá en Abril en 1,5 millones de b/d y en Mayo alrededor de 3 millones de b/d. Si ya estamos en déficit en la primera parte del año y con restricciones masivas en China por los cierres de ciudades como Shanghai, podemos imaginar que pasará cuando se levanten los confinamientos.
Todavía no hemos recuperado la movilidad de 2019 y el déficit de 2021, llegó a 1,66 millones de b/d. Estamos un 8% por debajo del tráfico mundial de 2019.



La AIE , por otro lado, reconoce que los inventarios están 200 millones por debajo de lo que deberían estar, si aplicamos sus estadísticas de oferta y demanda.
El misterio de los 200 millones de barriles de petróleo que no aparecen y traen de cabeza a la AIE 

"El año 2021 ha sido el año de la gran caída de los inventarios de petróleo. Todo lo que sube tiende a bajar y viceversa. Tras dispararse en 2020 las reservas de crudo en medio de la pandemia (con el mundo en confinamiento se dejó consumir gasolina, queroseno...), en 2021 la situación se ha revertido por completo con una caída de más de 600 millones de barriles o al menos es lo que se cree, porque a la Agencia Internacional de la Energía (AIE) le 'bailan' 200 millones de barriles.

Este organismo asesor de las naciones consumidoras de energía reveló este pasado miércoles que los inventarios mundiales deberían haber caído 'solo' en 400 millones de barriles, según sus datos de oferta y demanda diaria. Sin embargo, las reservas oficiales señalan que la caída ha sido de 600 millones, un dato al que la AIE le da mayor credibilidad. 
Siempre hay una algún tipo de error entre oferta y demanda, pero una discrepancia de 200 millones de barriles significa que el mercado del petróleo podría estar mucho más tensado de lo que se pensaba anteriormente. Es decir, la demanda estaría siendo más alta de lo que las cifras dicen y eso explicaría el misterio de los 200 millones de barriles 'extraviados'."
---------------------------------

Algunos especialistas comentan la posibilidad de que la AIE sea "experta" en medir los datos de Occidente, pero tenga desviaciones significativas en la demanda del tercer mundo. El resultado daría una mayor demanda de la esperada a nivel global, aumentando el déficit previsto y reduciendo los inventarios mucho más de lo esperado.
Con todo este balance ajustado en el primer trimestre del año, donde hemos tenido otra oleada de Omicron (en Enero afectó a Europa y EE.UU.), y el descenso del consumo chino, con los cierres de 400 millones de personas en Marzo-Abril, las previsiones para el verano o tercer trimestre son peligrosas.
Según la Opep esta es la variación esperada en la demanda de gasolina y diésel, a lo largo de 2022.


Entre el segundo y el tercer trimestre de 2022, la demanda de gasolina aumenta en 2,1 millones de b/d y la de diésel aumenta, 1,3 millones de b/d, para un total de 3,4 millones de b/d.
Además de este incremento previsto en la demanda, tenemos que descontar una caída en la producción de Rusia de 3 millones de b/d desde el mes de Mayo.
Es decir si sumamos, aumento de la demanda 3,4 millones más disminución de la oferta, 3 millones , nos queda una desviación esperada de 6,4 millones de b/d.
Esto se quiere compensar con la Reserva Estratégica (1,33 millones de b/d) y el aumento de la producción de EE.UU y la Opep. Pero en la Opep, todos los países menos Arabia Saudí y Emiratos Árabes, están al límite de sus posibilidades y la producción norteamericana de shale oil, crecerá un poco en el tercer trimestre (0,3-0,4 millones de b/d), lo que nos deja un déficit previsto brutal.

Como es imposible que falten 3 o 4 millones de b/d en el verano, pues los inventarios se hundirían, o la destrucción de la demanda se impone (vía ajuste de precios) o la producción rusa no disminuye.
Recordar la dramática caída de inventarios en el último año y medio.


En resumen, no se puede prescindir del petróleo ruso, bajo amenaza de un hundimiento económico criminal. 

En esta situación, la petición de la Unión Europea de restringir las ventas de petróleo ruso, será evaluada en función de las necesidades europeas, por lo que espero un retraso en las sanciones y un método escalonado que proporcione margen para ajustar la oferta y la demanda.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (17 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> *Si ahora estamos mal... en el verano será mucho peor.*
> 
> 
> abril 17, 2022
> ...



Y la respuesta a estas previsiones.


No creo que necesite ningún comentario.



Saludos.


----------



## antorob (17 Abr 2022)

Bueno, pues como yo me lo guiso y prácticamente me lo como en este hilo, si comentaré algo.

La edición dominical de El País, incluye en portada un aviso a navegantes.

Probablemente, la decisión de sancionar todos los combustibles fósiles procedentes de Rusia, ya se ha tomado y se necesita concienciar a la población de los problemas que sufriremos como consecuencia del cese de las importaciones. Por lo tanto, se da inicio a una campaña mediática de cara al verano, para evitar un shock por las medidas restrictivas que están evaluando.

No solo el petróleo y el carbón, sino también el gas, será motivo de sanciones. Y la negativa a pagar en rublos, debería certificarse en las próximas semanas.

Imagino que tras la sanción completa por parte de Europa, EE.UU y el resto de países occidentales, vendrá una fuerte presión sobre China, India y el resto de países que negocian con Rusia. Y también los chinos, conocedores de esta previsible medida, han decidido vender los activos petroleros occidentales de su buque insignia, CNOOC.

La formación de dos bloques, anunciada por la directora gerente del FMI, es un hecho.

Global growth hit by Ukraine war, IMF's Georgieva says, warning of 'very dangerous time'

Y en esta entrevista a uno de los cerebros del plan ruso-chino, podemos apreciar el desarrollo del plan previsto en tres fases, la primera de las cuales casi ha concluido.

El nuevo orden mundial visto desde Rusia. 

Saludos.


----------



## meanboy (17 Abr 2022)

Este es un hilo que se va cocinando a fuego lento.

Gracias por tus aportaciones antorob.


----------



## FranMen (17 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Bueno, pues como yo me lo guiso y prácticamente me lo como en este hilo, si comentaré algo.
> 
> La edición dominical de El País, incluye en portada un aviso a navegantes.
> 
> ...



Aunque el plan ruso (Chino) de anclar las divisas a materias primas… tiene su lógica, lo veo de difícil de implantar. Quién mide el PIB de cada país? Cuál es la ponderación de la superficie o población de un país? Si un año hay escasez o abundancia de cereales, ponderarán lo mismo? Serían capaces de ponerse de acuerdo los países por las buenas en todo lo anterior? Lo veo imposible


----------



## antorob (17 Abr 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Aunque el plan ruso (Chino) de anclar las divisas a materias primas… tiene su lógica, lo veo de difícil de implantar. Quién mide el PIB de cada país? Cuál es la ponderación de la superficie o población de un país? Si un año hay escasez o abundancia de cereales, ponderarán lo mismo? Serían capaces de ponerse de acuerdo los países por las buenas en todo lo anterior? Lo veo imposible



Tengo que reconocer que a mi también me parece muy complicado. Pero resulta que llevan mucho tiempo preparándolo e incluso han utilizado un modelo matemático para probarlo, al parecer con buenos resultados.

De la entrevista,

"Hace más de una década, mis colegas en el Foro Económico de Astana y yo propusimos hacer la transición a un nuevo sistema económico global basado en una nueva moneda comercial sintética basada en un índice de monedas de los países participantes. Posteriormente, propusimos ampliar la cesta de divisas subyacente añadiendo una veintena de materias primas cotizadas en bolsa. Se modeló matemáticamente una unidad monetaria basada en una canasta ampliada de este tipo y demostró un alto grado de resiliencia y estabilidad."

No parece que sea algo espontáneo, ni mucho menos.

Por ejemplo, esta noticia es de 2009.

China plantea sustituir el dólar en reservas - BBC News Mundo

Saludos.


----------



## hastaloswebs2012 (17 Abr 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1026307



Sabía que me recordaba a algo:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Abr 2022)

Cientos y cientos de veces....


----------



## blahblahblah (17 Abr 2022)

hastaloswebs2012 dijo:


> Sabía que me recordaba a algo:



llevan repitiendo los mismos motivos desde tiempos inmemoriales y nos los muestran en todas sus ficciones





y aquí estamos, disfrutando de una sana originalidad




Nueva página, nuevo post, misma mierda.









“We should ask people to step up, but we shouldn’t ask too much of them”


Fifty years ago, the Club of Rome published a wake-up call that visualised the finite nature of natural resources for governments and the private sector. What has the report achieved? Climate economist Ottmar Edenhofer takes stock.<br />




www.goethe.de




Given the atmosphere’s capacity to absorb CO2, *we simply have too much coal, oil and natural gas*.
The Club of Rome did not really focus on the climate crisis and the loss of biodiversity.
Even today, this is not foremost in everyone’s minds, and promoting renewable energies alone will not solve the problem.
*We need to leave most fossil fuel resources and reserves in the ground.
Unfortunately, the world continues to rely on coal, so the price of fossil fuels has obviously not gone high enough.*​




_priority 1: *we will start to decarbonize our power sector*
priority 2: *we need an "effective" carbon price*_​




*The Club of Rome didn't care if there was a scientific reference*.
It's the idea potentially a catalyst? Then we will go for it.

*Ladies and Gentlemen, the first meeting of the World Economic Forum was Club of Rome*.​


The *European Union Emissions Trading System* (*EU ETS*), was the first large greenhouse gas emissions trading scheme in the world.[1] It was launched in 2005 to fight global warming and is a major pillar of EU energy policy.





*a completely organic tax is needed in order to regulate
a completely organic free market offer demand driven
for the scarce and exhausted "fossil" fuels*
otherwise... ¿how would we reach the *effective* carbon price?
​effective
1. successful in producing a desired or intended result.
2. existing in fact, though not formally acknowledged as such.

​





Convention on the Prohibition of Military or Any Other Hostile Use of Environmental Modification Techniques - A/RES/31/72 Annex - UN Documents: Gathering a body of global agreements


Convention on the Prohibition of Military or Any Other Hostile Use of Environmental Modification Techniques - A/RES/31/72 Annex - an element of the body of UN Documents for earth stewardship and international decades for a culture of peace and non-violence for the children of the world



www.un-documents.net




Convention on the Prohibition of Military or Any Other Hostile Use of Environmental Modification Techniques
Article III
1. *The provisions of this Convention shall not hinder the use of environmental modification techniques for peaceful purposes* and shall be without prejudice to the generally recognized principles and applicable rules of international law concerning such use.


como no existe el efecto invernadero







creamos greenhouse de puro BAAL







así pacíficamente lo contaminamos y matamos todo







​








The Fourth Industrial Revolution: what it means and how to respond


The Fourth Industrial Revolution: what it means and how to respond, by Klaus Schwab




www.weforum.org





*The Fourth Industrial Revolution may indeed “robotize” humanity
and thus to deprive us of our heart and soul.

But it can also lift humanity into a new collective and moral consciousness
based on a shared sense of destiny.*







​








Living within the limits - Club of Rome


11 March 2022 -




www.clubofrome.org





The solutions are known:* the world needs to replace fossil energy with renewables*, to shift to regenerative agriculture, to eliminate absolute poverty using the Chinese development model (strong government funding of clear five-year plans), and to reduce inequity by making the global rich pay the bill, which is only 1-3 percent of the global income.

*the transformation is so deep and the speed is so high
that we need new transformative instruments*

_




_

*the transformation is so deep and the speed is so high
that we need new transformative instruments*







*the transformation is so deep and the speed is so high
that we need new transformative instruments*








Di adiós al oil y a la propiedad privada.
*Es hora del green deal*.






USELESS EATER













DIE

















*HUMANITY*






​
A silent weapons shoots situation, instead of bullets; propelled by data processing, instead of a chemical reaction explosion.
It makes no obvious explosive noises, cause no obvious physical or mental injuries, and does not obviously interfere with anyone's daily social life.
Yet it makes an unmistakable ´noise´, causes unmistakable physical and mental damage, and unmistakably interferes with daily social life, i.e., unmistakable to trained observer, one who knows what to look for.

The public cannot comprehend this weapon, and therefore cannot believe that they are being attacked and subdued by a weapon. Therefore, the silent weapon is a type of biological warfare. It attacks the vitality, options, and mobility of the individuals of a society.


----------



## FranMen (17 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Tengo que reconocer que a mi también me parece muy complicado. Pero resulta que llevan mucho tiempo preparándolo e incluso han utilizado un modelo matemático para probarlo, al parecer con buenos resultados.
> 
> De la entrevista,
> 
> ...



Para que funcione primero hay que aceptarlo por todos los actores y eso es lo más difícil.
Una opción es lo dicho anteriormente: dos polis económicos, uno anclado en el pasado, dólar y compañía y el nuevo al que se irían sumando países si ven que funciona, para ello es fundamental que esté apadrinado por China


----------



## FranMen (18 Abr 2022)

Nos dicen 30 años, ¿será tanto?








Experto financiero iraní augura el fin del dominio del dólar si China, Rusia e Irán "crean una alianza comercial"


En ese caso, el dólar se debilitará y su demanda disminuirá, aclara el analista, que advierte que se trata de un escenario a largo plazo.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## antorob (18 Abr 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Nos dicen 30 años, ¿será tanto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me deja entrar.

Rusia y China pusieron un plan (recientemente revelado) en marcha hace años. Como dice el experto, la primera fase trataba de sustituir el dólar por monedas locales en determinados países. Inicialmente, China y Rusia comenzaron a intercambiar energía , trasladando a sus respectivas divisas, los antiguos contratos en dólares. Irán, Turquía y Venezuela, también utilizaron medios alternativos al dólar para eludir las sanciones a Irán y Venezuela.

Lo último que hemos sabido es que este proceso se ha extendido hasta la India, Pakistán y probablemente a las ventas de Arabia Saudí a China. También es muy probable que los países de la OCS, incluyendo Kazajistán también lo hagan.

Brasil sería el próximo gran país que falta por integrarse en el nuevo sistema o al menos aceptar el pago en divisa nacional.

Por lo tanto, no estamos ante un plan improvisado para evitar las sanciones a Rusia, por la invasión de Ucrania, sino a un desarrollo que lleva más de diez años preparándose. La exigencia del pago en rublos de todas las materias primas, no solo el gas, forma parte de este plan, por lo que extender las sanciones al gas y petróleo ruso, no funcionará. Seguramente, China y Rusia, ya han pensado en esta posibilidad.

La segunda fase (o tercera fase) comenzaría con la introducción de la moneda digital china, que casi está terminada, después de varios años de pruebas. Antes, la fijación y formación de precios en monedas nacionales, sin el concurso del dólar, puede haber comenzado al tasar un precio del oro en rublos, junto con al exigencia del pago en rublos del gas. Todavía se respeta el precio firmado en los contratos en euros o dólares, pero a medida que estos contratos (que suelen ser de corto plazo) finalicen, los nuevos contratos probablemente serán en rublos.

Otro apunte a tener en cuenta es que en China ya existen mercados de oro y petróleo en yuanes. De momento siguen la cotización del precio en dólares, pero viendo la manipulación del Comex y el LME, se pueden desligar y empezar a marcar precios en yuanes sin contar con las cotizaciones en dólares. Ese sería el paso definitivo a una ruptura global, que todavía no se ha producido. Desde mi punto de vista, esta ruptura necesita un sistema alternativo para canalizar las transacciones con los nuevos precios y este sistema puede ser liderado por la moneda digital, sean yuanes o rublos. Aquí se puede apreciar que falta un poco de desarrollo y esa es la razón por la que todavía se acepta el precio del oro y petróleo en dólares.

Puede que no acaben con el dólar , pero está claro que ya se ha creado otro bloque. Lo que no sabemos es que pasará a partir de ahora y si convivirán entre ellos o tendremos una guerra total (en todos los sentidos), para derribar el otro sistema.

En el bloque chino-ruso, las materias primas son cuantiosas, mientras que en el otro bloque , Europa, Japón Y corea del Sur, carecen de todo. En este sentido es fundamental, ver la posición que adopta el grupo liderado por Arabia Saudí. Si se escora hacia Asia, tendremos problemas en Europa.

Saludos.

PD. Las cosas no suceden por casualidad. La llegada del peak oil iba a suponer un cambio radical en la formación de los precios. Durante mucho tiempo, los precios se marcaban en función de la demanda, porque la oferta siempre era superior y se tenía que ajustar. Ahora, la demanda supera la oferta y el precio debe fijarse en función de la oferta existente. Traducido quiere decir que el precio lo fijarán los productores en lugar de los consumidores y este cambio no esta siendo aceptado por los países consumidores, acostumbrados a fijar el precio y la moneda de pago.

Este cambio radical no tiene vuelta atrás y se resume con la famosa frase "el que tiene el oro (petróleo) es el que fija el precio". La época de la abundancia ha acabado y nos costará adaptarnos a la escasez.


----------



## FranMen (18 Abr 2022)

“Rusia, China e Irán pueden unir sus fuerzas para propiciar el uso de una moneda común en todas sus transacciones interestatales para, de esa manera, debilitar al dólar estadounidense, hasta sustituirlo como la divisa más usada a escala global, afirmó el economista y experto financiero iraní Jamshid Adalatian en una entrevista con un medio local.
China, Rusia e Irán, así como otros países que se encuentran bajo sanciones, pueden crear una alianza comercial y establecer una moneda distinta al dólar para sus transacciones", explicó Adalatian. El dólar, en ese caso, se debilitará y su demanda disminuirá, aclaró el experto, puntualizando que se trata de medidas a largo plazo. "Ha aquí el problema", se lamentó el financiero. "Durante al menos los próximos 30 años, el dólar seguirá siendo la moneda más respetada del mundo", aseveró.

"Estas medidas socavarán [los efectos de] las sanciones, pero el dominio del dólar en todo el mundo no se podrá erradicar rápidamente", pronosticó Adalatian. "Hoy en día, no solo el petróleo se negocia en dólares, sino que [el precio de] muchas materias primas y miles de productos básicos se determinan a nivel mundial en función del precio del dólar. Incluso las criptomonedas se establecen en dólares", explicó el experto.


----------



## Geldschrank (18 Abr 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> ¿Y donde estan los proyectos? ¿Cuando estarán construidos? ¿Que harán los canarios con la energia? ¿Como traeran turistas hasta las islas? ¿Como traeran comida para 2 millones de personas?
> El problema en Canarias lo tienen ya, esas supuestas instalaciones geotermicas no tienen ni fecha prevista. Hace años que Canarias tendría que haberse fijado en el modelo Islandes, pero llegan tarde.



Pues como no tienen forma de exportar la energía, lo suyo sería minar bitcoin.


----------



## Debunker (18 Abr 2022)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Pues como no tienen forma de exportar la energía, lo suyo sería minar bitcoin.




Yo sigo sin entender los bitcoins, EEUU es quién es no por su poderío militar sino por su dolar como moneda de cambio en todas las transaciones mundiales que obliga a todos los países a tener reservas de $ y permite a EEUU imprimir todos los billetes que quiera e inflar su deuda al infinito porque el billete que imprime no está respaldado por nada, aún así el $ antes de un default de USA podría comprar activos, como bienes raíces, empresas, infraestructuras etc. en EEUU.

Pero el bitcoin gasta una cantidad de energía un millón de veces superior a la impresión de billetes, gasta la energía que nunca es recuperable, no está respaldado por nada, no hay país que con sus riquezas respalde el bitcoin, si hay una caída de internet el bitcoin desaparece hasta que internet aparezca otra vez, no hay posesión física del bitcoin solo una contraseña que se mece en el espacio digital , de verdad yo no entiendo como la gente puede invertir en esa moneda ni porque ha sido aceptada como real, para mí es humo, entiendo que cuando comenzó como si fuera una partida de poker la gente invirtiera 100 o 1.000 € como apuesta y les haya salido de puta madre, pero actualmente las apuestas son demenciales y siguen aceptado algo que para mí es una estafa.


----------



## FranMen (18 Abr 2022)

La “solución” está clara: patada para adelante:




__





Stagflation Fears Soar As World Bank Slashes Global Growth Outlook | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com









If The Fed Is Fighting Inflation Why Is The Balance-Sheet Still Expanding? | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




Y, mientras, soltar las reservas de poco sirve, al petróleo le crecen los enanos, cuando pensábamos que China iba a dar un respiro, ahora Libia 




__





Oil Spike Erases Biden-SPR Benefits - Now What? | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




Y, espérate que Turquía está animando la cosa en Irak e Irán con Israel. Veremos hasta dónde llegan


----------



## Wifimio (18 Abr 2022)

https://mercado.com.ar/empresas-negocios/saudi-aramco-aumentara-la-produccion-de-petroleo/?msclkid=064aa1afbf2a11eca3a80ad5a9c8A

Aramco dice que aumentarán la producción de petroleo para compensar la falta del producido por Rusia .


----------



## meanboy (18 Abr 2022)

*La crisis del petróleo se calienta tras el cierre repentino de El Sharara, el mayor campo de crudo en Libia*

"Es el comienzo de una dolorosa ola de cierres de campos petrolíferos"
Los mercados miran con temor a la reacción de los precios del petróleo
Cuando China recupere la normalidad, el precio del petróleo podría dispararse








18/04/2022 - 15:42

_A perro flaco todo son pulgas_. Esta refrán podría definir casi a la perfección la situación que está viviendo la economía global (amenazas por todas partes), *pero en particular la de la zona euro*. 
La incertidumbre que está generando la guerra en Ucrania, el impacto de las sanciones y la inflación están poniendo contra las cuerdas a la economía europea y cuando una parece imposible que aparezca una nueva amenaza o se recrudezcan las ya existentes... *Libia anuncia el cierre del campo de petróleo más grande del país*, lo que podría dar un nuevo impulso al precio del crudo, intensificando aún más las tensiones inflacionistas.

Este fuerte retroceso de uno de los principales productores está permitiendo que el petróleo cotice con alzas esta jornada pese a la grave situación que vive China (el mayor consumidor de crudo) con el covid.
Ahora la pregunta es qué pasará con el precio del crudo cuando China salga de esta ola de coronavirus y recupere los niveles de movilidad y consumo de combustibles normales. Los expertos siguen hablando de *un barril de petróleo en los 150 0 175 dólares*, un nivel que intensificaría la subida de la inflación actual, una condena para el mundo












La crisis del petróleo se calienta tras el cierre repentino de El Sharara, el mayor campo de crudo en Libia


A perro flaco todo son pulgas. Esta refrán podría definir casi a la perfección la situación que está viviendo la economía global (amenazas por todas partes), pero en particular la de la zona euro. La incertidumbre que está generando la guerra en Ucrania, el impacto de las sanciones y la...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## paqui.67 (19 Abr 2022)

Antorob, tengo unos muy buenos amigos que tienen una empresa de tractores y labran la tierra ajena, son tractoristas. Con todo lo que has comentado en el hilo, ¿su empresa no tendría cabida en el futuro? la verdad, se me hace muy difícil de digerir.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Abr 2022)

paqui.67 dijo:


> Antorob, tengo unos muy buenos amigos que tienen una empresa de tractores y labran la tierra ajena, son tractoristas. Con todo lo que has comentado en el hilo, ¿su empresa no tendría cabida en el futuro? la verdad, se me hace muy difícil de digerir.



S, si que tiene cabida, lo que tienen que hacer es hacerse notar para que cuando se corte el suministro de diesel dejar claro que sin ellos NO SE COME.

En los departamentos de agricultura regional es un buen lugar para hacerse notar, lo segundo es tirar por maquinaria agrícola ligera Y NO TIRAR A LA CHATARRA LOS TRACTORES VIEJOS, especialmente los no tienen micro chips para funcionar.


----------



## antorob (19 Abr 2022)

paqui.67 dijo:


> Antorob, tengo unos muy buenos amigos que tienen una empresa de tractores y labran la tierra ajena, son tractoristas. Con todo lo que has comentado en el hilo, ¿su empresa no tendría cabida en el futuro? la verdad, se me hace muy difícil de digerir.



Hola paqui.67.

Todo lo que atañe a la alimentación aguantará mucho mejor que el resto de usos de combustibles fósiles, por razones evidentes.

No estaría muy preocupado, aunque depende de los precios y la escasez inevitable de determinados periodos. También existen peligros añadidos como la confiscación o nacionalización, si la deriva mundial va por ese lado.

Existen problemas puntuales este año, como los precios de los fertilizantes y la sequía, y es muy probable que los crecimientos lineales hayan terminado. Se necesita una buena adaptación a estos cambios y probablemente, el sector se convierta en una montaña rusa en los próximos años. 

Pero en general, a corto y medio plazo (2022-2030), con una buena gestión, no deberían tener problemas, excepto por lo comentado antes. Luego, todo se puede complicar viendo la poca (o la excesiva, siendo mal pensado) visión de la élite que nos gobierna.

Ahora con la creación del otro bloque , todo se ha complicado y resulta difícil hacer pronósticos más o menos realistas. No estamos tan lejos de una guerra mundial, que nadie quiere, pero es bastante posible.

Saludos.

PD. Aunque mucha gente crea lo contrario, todavía existe una buena base de gas y carbón. Si dejamos de lado enfrentamientos absurdos, el precio del gas (carbón) debería caer bastante y con ello, el precio de los fertilizantes. El petróleo es otro tema más complicado.


----------



## paqui.67 (19 Abr 2022)

Están subvencionando a los propietarios en el campo murciano para que instalen fotovoltaicas y dejen de sembrar, pero bueno, ese es otro tema también muy preocupante. 
Muchas gracias por contestar.
Un saludo antorob. 


antorob dijo:


> Hola paqui.67.
> 
> Todo lo que atañe a la alimentación aguantará mucho mejor que el resto de usos de combustibles fósiles, por razones evidentes.
> 
> ...


----------



## blahblahblah (19 Abr 2022)

paqui.67 dijo:


> Están subvencionando a los propietarios en el campo murciano para que instalen fotovoltaicas y dejen de sembrar, pero bueno, ese es otro tema también muy preocupante.



Y por Aragon y Catalunya para que conviertan sus campos de cultivo en campos de molinos de vientos.

Es lo que tiene la escasez, que si no se trabaja durante años para provocarla artificialmente no se consigue.


----------



## FranMen (19 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Hola paqui.67.
> 
> Todo lo que atañe a la alimentación aguantará mucho mejor que el resto de usos de combustibles fósiles, por razones evidentes.
> 
> ...



Depende del punto de vista, habrá comida para quien la pueda pagar, en España, en general tendremos que privarnos de algunas cosas pero, la mayoría no pasaremos hambre (recordar que en la anterior crisis sí hubo gente que acudió a comedores sociales y otros que por un motivo u otro por ejemplo vergüenza pasaron hambre) Otra cosa es en los países del tercer mundo donde apenas les alcanza para comer cereales con los precios de antesdeayer, ahí sí va ha haber (hay) hambre y revueltas, véase Sri Lanka, Líbano, Egipto…


----------



## FranMen (19 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, una petición/sugerencia: aunque por título es lógico que el hilo esté en economía, con tanta morralla como entra muchas veces es difícil de encontrar, si lo pasases a bolsa e inversiones que es un foro más tranquilo sería más fácil de seguir


----------



## antorob (19 Abr 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Depende del punto de vista, habrá comida para quien la pueda pagar, en España, en general tendremos que privarnos de algunas cosas pero, la mayoría no pasaremos hambre (recordar que en la anterior crisis sí hubo gente que acudió a comedores sociales y otros que por un motivo u otro por ejemplo vergüenza pasaron hambre) Otra cosa es en los países del tercer mundo donde apenas les alcanza para comer cereales con los precios de antesdeayer, ahí sí va ha haber (hay) hambre y revueltas, véase Sri Lanka, Líbano, Egipto…



En la anterior crisis y en esta posterior al coronavirus.

Más de seis millones de personas no pueden acceder regularmente a alimentos en España - Magisnet


El informe de la Universidad de Barcelona (UB) y la Fundación Daniel y Nina Carrasso (FDNC) han presentado los datos sobre la inseguridad alimentaria en nuestro país. El estudio, pionero en España, revela la *falta de acceso a alimentos y la dificultad de llevar una alimentación sana* antes y durante la pandemia. La encuesta muestra como *el paso del COVID-19* en España ha hecho que la inseguridad alimentaria grave –aquella en la que la persona está todo un día sin comer durante varias veces al año– sea más del doble. Desde marzo de 2019 a julio de 2021, de 375.000 personas que se encontraban en esta situación, *han pasado a ser 890.000.*

Estos datos van en consonancia con el aumento del umbral de pobreza en España, que alcanzó en 2020 el 21%, con un aumento del 0,3% respecto al año anterior. En la misma cantidad ascendió *la pobreza extrema, que llegó al 9,5%*, según el EAPN. Si agrupamos todos los tipos de inseguridad alimentaria –grave, moderada y leve– *este problema afecta a 6.235.900 personas, un 13,3% de los hogares.

-----------------------------

L*o que pasa es que no sale en la televisión todos los días.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (19 Abr 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Por cierto, una petición/sugerencia: aunque por título es lógico que el hilo esté en economía, con tanta morralla como entra muchas veces es difícil de encontrar, si lo pasases a bolsa e inversiones que es un foro más tranquilo sería más fácil de seguir



Si, ya me he dado cuenta que existen millones de post en economía. 

Bueno, el problema es que este es el sub-foro propio, que encaja con el tema. En bolsa e inversiones estaría como un pegote.

Ya me lo pensaré.

Saludos.


----------



## Geldschrank (19 Abr 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Yo sigo sin entender los bitcoins, EEUU es quién es no por su poderío militar sino por su dolar como moneda de cambio en todas las transaciones mundiales que obliga a todos los países a tener reservas de $ y permite a EEUU imprimir todos los billetes que quiera e inflar su deuda al infinito porque el billete que imprime no está respaldado por nada, aún así el $ antes de un default de USA podría comprar activos, como bienes raíces, empresas, infraestructuras etc. en EEUU.
> 
> Pero el bitcoin gasta una cantidad de energía un millón de veces superior a la impresión de billetes, gasta la energía que nunca es recuperable, no está respaldado por nada, no hay país que con sus riquezas respalde el bitcoin, si hay una caída de internet el bitcoin desaparece hasta que internet aparezca otra vez, no hay posesión física del bitcoin solo una contraseña que se mece en el espacio digital , de verdad yo no entiendo como la gente puede invertir en esa moneda ni porque ha sido aceptada como real, para mí es humo, entiendo que cuando comenzó como si fuera una partida de poker la gente invirtiera 100 o 1.000 € como apuesta y les haya salido de puta madre, pero actualmente las apuestas son demenciales y siguen aceptado algo que para mí es una estafa.



Te sigo desde hace tiempo, y si no entiendes bitcoin es porque no quieres informarte, no por capacidad. En cuanto a la energía que gasta bitcoin, es mayormente energía que se iba "a la basura", bien por que sea hidroeléctrica sobrante, que no se puede volcar, metano de explotaciones petrolíferas que se quemaba, etc. Muchísimo menos además que la energía que gasta todo el sistema bancario a nivel planetario. Si hay algo que incentive de verdad la eficiencia energética es bitcoin. Y por otro lado toda esa energía sirve para asegurar la red.
Qué gasta más, los mineros de bitcoin o el "respaldo" del dólar, toda la maquinaria bélica de USA?? Qué contamina más??









¿Qué es lo que respalda y le da valor a Bitcoin? - Decrypt


Bitcoin no necesita estar respaldado por nada tangible para ser valioso; como las monedas fiduciarias, gran parte de su valor se deriva de la confianza del consumidor.




decrypt.co


----------



## paqui.67 (19 Abr 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Depende del punto de vista, habrá comida para quien la pueda pagar, en España, en general tendremos que privarnos de algunas cosas pero, la mayoría no pasaremos hambre (recordar que en la anterior crisis sí hubo gente que acudió a comedores sociales y otros que por un motivo u otro por ejemplo vergüenza pasaron hambre) Otra cosa es en los países del tercer mundo donde apenas les alcanza para comer cereales con los precios de antesdeayer, ahí sí va ha haber (hay) hambre y revueltas, véase Sri Lanka, Líbano, Egipto…



Primero ellos, y como la cosa se ponga muy fea los siguientes seremos nosotros, mucho me temo.


----------



## Tio_Serio (19 Abr 2022)

El consumidor de electricidad no discrimina entre las fuentes que aportan a la red, lo mismo es un amperio generado quemando gas que otro generado con una turbina, que bitcoin usa energía que "iba a la basura" necesitaría una revisión.
Y no es baladí el consumo que provoca.


----------



## paqui.67 (19 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> S, si que tiene cabida, lo que tienen que hacer es hacerse notar para que cuando se corte el suministro de diesel dejar claro que sin ellos NO SE COME.
> 
> En los departamentos de agricultura regional es un buen lugar para hacerse notar, lo segundo es tirar por maquinaria agrícola ligera Y NO TIRAR A LA CHATARRA LOS TRACTORES VIEJOS, especialmente los no tienen micro chips para funcionar.



Pues una pena no haberlo sabido antes, han renovado la flota hace poco y se han desecho de los viejos, los han enviado a chatarra. Yo llevo tiempo leyendo sobre la falta de microchips pero no había caído en los tractores, qué rabia.


----------



## Luiski (19 Abr 2022)

Hace poco me llegó la noticia de que John Deere había desarrollado un tractor eléctrico si baterías:



Dándole vueltas a esto, me ha parecido que es una muy buena solución también para maquinaria de minería. Puede ser un alivio al alto consumo de combustibles fósiles que tiene el sector minero. El único inconveniente es que hay que tener un acceso a una línea de alta tensión cerca de la mina. Pero al menos mitiga mínimamente el gran inconveniente de la transición energética que para obtener los materiales necesarios hace falta más combustibles fósiles.

¿Veis futuro a la maquinaria minera eléctrica sin batería?


----------



## antorob (19 Abr 2022)

Luiski dijo:


> Hace poco me llegó la noticia de que John Deere había desarrollado un tractor eléctrico si baterías:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Cómo sustituimos esto, durante kilómetros y kilómetros?.















Saludos.


----------



## antorob (19 Abr 2022)

Luiski dijo:


> Hace poco me llegó la noticia de que John Deere había desarrollado un tractor eléctrico si baterías:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y respecto al tractor eléctrico y su viabilidad.

Tractores eléctricos con pilas de litio - ¿Son hoy viables?.


El futuro de la agricultura requiere la implantación de sistemas novedosos de propulsión (*como son los tractores eléctricos*) que reduzcan o anulen las emisiones de CO2 y eviten el consumo de todo tipo de combustible fósil.

En este artículo vamos a analizar la potencia de un tractor diésel y la posibilidad de equipararlo con un tractor eléctrico.

Tomando como ejemplo un tractor actual modelo John Deere 6155R de 155 CV con las siguientes características:


Peso: 7 toneladas


En la operación más pesada como es la de laboreo de la tierra, consume aproximadamente 18 litros de diésel a la hora.
Utilidad media (salvo jornadas intensivas concretas) de 10 horas diarias.
Eficiencia media de trabajo del 44%.
Podemos determinar que exige aproximadamente un gasto energético de 79 Kw/hora, 3 Kw/h por hectárea.

Un sistema eléctrico de propulsión para este mismo modelo de tractor considerando también un uso de 10 horas diarias, requeriría la instalación de una batería de 882 Kwh. Esta batería podría tener un peso de 5,5 toneladas a añadir al peso que ya tiene el tractor. Para recargar esta batería adecuadamente se necesitarían las 14 horas restantes del día utilizando un cargador de 63 Kw como mínimo.

Hay que tener en cuenta que una vivienda media tiene entre 3 y 6 Kw de potencia, es decir, el cargador en cuestión necesitaría de una instalación con una potencia 10 o 20 veces superior a la de una vivienda media.

El peso del tractor aumentaría un 80% y por tanto, aumentaría también la potencia necesaria para moverlo.

*¿Es hoy día viable el uso de tractores eléctricos?*
Analizando todos estos datos, podemos concluir que con la tecnología actual de baterías de litio todavía *no es posible afrontar las necesidades de laboreo al 100% con tractores eléctricos*.

Teniendo en cuenta la potencia que requieren las labores agrícolas, *hoy en día no resultaría viable el uso de tractores eléctricos* con pilas de litio, tanto por el excesivo incremento de peso sobre el tractor, como por la potencia del cargador que requieren. En un futuro todo dependerá de cómo evolucione la tecnología en baterías y en la electrónica de potencia. Por el momento, solo se puede pensar en electrificar los modelos pequeños o que realicen labores que requieran menos potencia, es decir, menos consumo energético, como tractores fruteros.




Saludos.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Abr 2022)

paqui.67 dijo:


> Pues una pena no haberlo sabido antes, han renovado la flota hace poco y se han desecho de los viejos, los han enviado a chatarra. Yo llevo tiempo leyendo sobre la falta de microchips pero no había caído en los tractores, qué rabia.



Poneros a recabar información libre sobre programación de microcontroladores de motores diésel en los modelos que tenéis.

Mirad a ver si los fabricantes dejan acceso a esa información, haced copia sin hacer preguntas si os dejan, es sofware propietario no creo que os dejen.

Buscad información en los hakers y especialmente lo buscar información sobre QUE hicieron los agricultores de EEUU con los tractores Joon Deere.

Informa que me interesa si profundizais en el tema.

COMPRAD REPUESTOS ELECTRÓNICA DE MOTORICA, RESERVAR EL AL CHATARRERO BECINAL-PROVINCIAL-NACIONAL ESAS PIEZAS Y LUCHAD POR ELLAS CON VUESTRA VIDA SI ES PRECISO.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (19 Abr 2022)

paqui.67 dijo:


> Pues una pena no haberlo sabido antes, han renovado la flota hace poco y se han desecho de los viejos, los han enviado a chatarra. Yo llevo tiempo leyendo sobre la falta de microchips pero no había caído en los tractores, qué rabia.



Poneros a recabar información libre sobre programación de microcontroladores de motores diésel en los modelos que tenéis.

Mirad a ver si los fabricantes dejan acceso a esa información, haced copia sin hacer preguntas si os dejan, es sofware propietario no creo que os dejen.

Buscad información en los hakers y especialmente lo buscar información sobre QUE hicieron los agricultores de EEUU con los tractores Joon Deere.

Informa que me interesa si profundizais en el tema.

COMPRAD REPUESTOS ELECTRÓNICA DE MOTORICA, RESERVAR EL AL CHATARRERO BECINAL-PROVINCIAL-NACIONAL ESAS PIEZAS Y LUCHAD POR ELLAS CON VUESTRA VIDA SI ES PRECISO.


----------



## FranMen (19 Abr 2022)

La guerra de Ucrania hace pisar el acelerador de la desglobalización, mientras China sufre enfriamiento económico.


En un artículo de Russell Nappier el fin de la globalización




www.rankia.com


----------



## FranMen (19 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Y respecto al tractor eléctrico y su viabilidad.
> 
> Tractores eléctricos con pilas de litio - ¿Son hoy viables?.
> 
> ...



Como muestra un botón:








El único autobús eléctrico de Granada solo funciona media jornada por falta de puntos de carga


El PP critica la falta de previsión municipal a la hora de adquirir y poner en marcha el vehículo, aún en pruebas tras dos meses Granada incorpora el primer autobús 100% eléctrico




www.granadahoy.com


----------



## FranMen (20 Abr 2022)

Aunque está escrito en RT es de WSJ








WSJ: Las tensiones entre EE.UU. y Arabia Saudí alcanzan un punto crítico en medio de la operación militar rusa en Ucrania


Por las tensas dinámicas en las relaciones entre ambos países, Washington ha decidido que los saudíes están más inclinados a desarrollar la cooperación con el Kremlin que con la Casa Blanca, según los informes.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## FranMen (20 Abr 2022)

Me parece una barbaridad, pero yo no soy experto:




__





EU To Impose Full Embargo On Russian Oil Next Week, Will Send Price Above $185 According To JPMorgan | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## antorob (20 Abr 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Me parece una barbaridad, pero yo no soy experto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un adelanto de Reuters, combinado con un análisis de JP Morgan.

Primero. Reuters, con información que será fidedigna, piensa que después de las elecciones francesas de este domingo, se decretará un embargo total al petróleo ruso.

Segundo. Dependiendo que como sea este embargo, pueden darse al menos dos posibilidades. 

a). Embargo total e inmediato. En este caso, como el petróleo ruso no se puede sustituir inmediatamente, se crea un déficit considerable y los precios pueden alcanzar los 185$, según JP Morgan. Posibilidades que le doy yo, un 10%.

b). Embargo parcial, con un desarrollo in crescendo al modo de las medias contra el carbón. Es decir , limitaciones crecientes hasta fin de año o 2023. Posibilidades, 30%.

Tercero. Lo normal es que sigan discutiendo, para acomodar las necesidades de cada país, al tiempo que tratan los casos dudosos como Hungría. Posibilidades 60%.

Cuarto. Todavía está pendiente el pago del gas en rublos. Esto si es urgente y desestabilizador. No tengo ni idea de si los alemanes tragarán o no.

Saludos.


----------



## risto mejido (20 Abr 2022)

y digo yo, si los rusos saber que van a dejar de comprar petroleo ruso, porque no prohiben su venta a europa antes de que lo hagan ellos? lo mismo hasta gana le pen...
me parecen torpes los rusos, ya que se sacan el rabo, que lo hagan bien, que digan que ya no venden mas petroleo a europa, y si vuelven a escuchar algo de lo mismo con el gas hacen lo mismo de manera inmediata, a ver quien es el tonto que se mueve en la foto.
se acabaria el armar a paises para escalar el conflicto


----------



## chemarin (20 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Es un adelanto de Reuters, combinado con un análisis de JP Morgan.
> 
> Primero. Reuters, con información que será fidedigna, piensa que después de las elecciones francesas de este domingo, se decretará un embargo total al petróleo ruso.
> 
> ...



Ya han tragado, las transacciones ya se hacen en rublos. Tú no lo sabes porque te desinformas debidamente por los medios occidentales.


----------



## antorob (20 Abr 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> y digo yo, si los rusos saber que van a dejar de comprar petroleo ruso, porque no prohiben su venta a europa antes de que lo hagan ellos? lo mismo hasta gana le pen...
> me parecen torpes los rusos, ya que se sacan el rabo, que lo hagan bien, que digan que ya no venden mas petroleo a europa, y si vuelven a escuchar algo de lo mismo con el gas hacen lo mismo de manera inmediata, a ver quien es el tonto que se mueve en la foto.
> se acabaria el armar a paises para escalar el conflicto



Bueno, parece claro que ambas partes buscan ganar tiempo.

Rusia está buscando compradores mientras reforma la cadena logística de transporte.

Europa busca otros suministradores de petróleo y gas, para suplir los recursos rusos.

En el primer caso, Rusia ya tiene los compradores, pero le falta la infraestructura adecuada para trasladar el petróleo y el gas. No tiene prisa, mientras le estén pagando.

En el segundo caso, Europa no tiene suministradores de gas y petróleo que puedan sustituir los productos rusos. Solo la liberación de las reservas estratégicas es un alivio. El resto, tiene que venir por destrucción de la demanda o traducido, por una fuerte crisis económica que produzca ese efecto en la demanda. Naturalmente , Alemania se resiste a tomar esta decisión en contra suya, solo para satisfacer los intereses americanos. 

Al final están jugando el juego de la trampa de Tucídides a nivel mundial. En esta variante, no hay una superpotencia que sustituya a la anterior, sino que se crean dos bloques, cada uno con sus sistemas de pago y sus propias monedas. Y todo esto, se está desarrollando en tiempo real.

Es algo que se lleva planeando muchos años. Rusia ha tenido que esperar al peak oil, porque una amenaza de cortar los recursos, existiendo alternativas a su petróleo, no le hubiera servido para nada. 

Simplemente han esperado la constatación del pico del petróleo, para ejecutar sus planes, en connivencia con China.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (20 Abr 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Ya han tragado, las transacciones ya se hacen en rublos. Tú no lo sabes porque te desinformas debidamente por los medios occidentales.



Gracias, si aportas la fuente, mucho mejor.

La revalorización del rublo puede apoyar lo que dices, pero necesito algo más sólido.

Saludos.


----------



## Luiski (20 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> ¿Cómo sustituimos esto, durante kilómetros y kilómetros?.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1030547
> 
> ...



Obviamente habría que cambiar el método de minar, más localizado y por fases. Pero al menos es una posibilidad de extraer "algo" sin combustibles fósiles


----------



## antorob (20 Abr 2022)

Luiski dijo:


> Obviamente habría que cambiar el método de minar, más localizado y por fases. Pero al menos es una posibilidad de extraer "algo" sin combustibles fósiles



Si, siempre se podrá hacer algo.

El problema, como siempre es la escala.

No puede existir una transición energética con renovables que sustituya el 100%. En mis análisis, apenas llegamos al 20%.

Reciclaje, economía circular, todo ayuda, pero no es posible mantener una civilización como la actual, *solo con renovables*. 

Saludos.


----------



## sebboh (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## antorob (20 Abr 2022)

sebboh dijo:


>



Imagino que luego lo explicarán mejor, pero el comentario de su presentación de resultados del primer trimestre dice esto.

Halliburton Announces First Quarter 2022 Results - Halliburton

“Vemos una rigidez significativa en toda la cadena de valor del petróleo y el gas en Norteamérica. Se espera que los precios de los productos básicos y el fortalecimiento de la demanda de los clientes frente a un mercado de equipos casi agotado impulsen la expansión en los márgenes de la división de Terminación y Producción.

No hay más equipos. Si aumenta la demanda, aumentaran los márgenes y los precios, pero no el suministro de nuevo equipos, que se ha convertido en un cuello de botella, para aumentar la producción de shale oil-gas. O al menos eso es lo que entiendo yo, relacionando su comunicado, con otros comentarios anteriores de las dificultades de la disponibilidad de suministro de equipos.

Pero no le daría mucha importancia. Los americanos son muy rápidos en incrementar su disponibilidad, si el dinero está por medio.

Gracias sebboh.

Saludos.


----------



## paqui.67 (20 Abr 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Poneros a recabar información libre sobre programación de microcontroladores de motores diésel en los modelos que tenéis.
> 
> Mirad a ver si los fabricantes dejan acceso a esa información, haced copia sin hacer preguntas si os dejan, es sofware propietario no creo que os dejen.
> 
> ...



La verdad que estos pobres no entienden sobre todo esto que me comentas de hackeos, software y demás, me dicen que en el peor de los casos estarían dispuestos a volver al caballo como hacía su abuelo.


----------



## risto mejido (20 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Bueno, parece claro que ambas partes buscan ganar tiempo.
> 
> Rusia está buscando compradores mientras reforma la cadena logística de transporte.
> 
> ...




vale , te lo compro pero no del todo, españa ha estado comprando en cantarell todo lo que ha podido, cuando con el crudo de libia kuwait y arabia saudita no hacia falta otro proveedores mas, ademas las densidades de esas tres zonas se adaptaban estupendamente a las refinerias españolas ,aun asi hemos comprado en nigeria y sobre todo mexico, cuando no hacia falta, por que??? porque en el mercado del crudo hay un dicho y es que es muy facil perder un proveedor y muy dificil de recuperarlo , dicho esto si francia pierde como proveedor a rusia, , no es que se lo venda otro, es que esta en sus manos del nuevo proveedor, nunca repito nunca se ha querido perder un proveedor de petroleo, bastante lobby hace la opep como para permitir estos desaires, esto es algo nunca visto de verdad, estan rompiendo toda la logica del mercado petrolero, al igual que tambien lo parecia en los 80 cuando usa presionaba a arabia saudita para bajar los precios, no era por facilitar la vida a los ciudadanos, era por destruir la urss , aqui pasa algo muy raro, porque rusia sabe que si quiere nos mata de hambre y no lo esta haciendo cuando nosotros tratamos de infligir el mayor daño a rusia que podamos, rusia esta siendo magnanima con occidente .

si Francia pierde a rusia como proveedor, hay colas de paises dispuestos a firmar acuerdos a largo plazo, con lo que las importaciones de francia de esa zona se borrarian, no pueden permitirselo.


relato de ficcion y fantasia que no tiene nada que ver con la realidad , aviso que es un cuento que estoy escribiendo;
hay un pais de la religion del amor anunciando prospecciones en aguas muy cercanas a un pais antaño catolico que ademas ese pais realizo prospecciones y vio que habia crudo, misteriosamente se cerro esa prospeccion y se hizo que se olvidase, esa prospeccion que anuncia el pais de la religion del amor aunque no sean en la misma zona, van a tirar de la misma bolsa.... , no entiendo nada. por cierto esto es un cuento de ficcion ,nada que ver tiene con ningun pais actual


----------



## antorob (20 Abr 2022)

Me estoy encontrando por cualquier sitio que quiera mirar, y aún sin querer con esta noticia.

Marruecos halla un “tesoro” de más de 100.000 millones de euros en petróleo frente a Canarias

*"Marruecos halla un “tesoro” de más de 100.000 millones de euros en petróleo frente a Canarias"*




Lo cierto es que Marruecos no ha encontrado nada de nada.

*Una empresa Europa gas & oil, tiene un prospecto en una zona de Marruecos, donde dice que puede encontrar recursos de petróleo equivalente (es decir petróleo y gas) por valor de 1000 millones de barriles petróleo equivalente, en caso de que lo encuentre.*

Este tipo de prospectos en zonas no petroleras, tienen un porcentaje de éxito inferior al 10% en encontrar petróleo recuperable. Incluso pueden encontrar una buena bolsa y no poder sacarlo porque no existe infraestructura.

La nota oficial de la empresa es esta.

https://www.europaoil.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/04/EOG-2022-Interims.pdf

Y el comentario que da origen al "descubrimiento" es este.

"The farm out initiative of the Inzegane Offshore permit located in the Agadir Basin was formally launched in August.

Europa has a 75% interest in Inzegane and operatorship of the License covering an area of 11,228 sq. km o Inzegane represents a high-impact exploration opportunity in a highly underexplored area of the world – complementing Europa’s strategy of building a balanced portfolio of assets.

*Recent evaluation identified a significant volume of unrisked recoverable resources, in excess of 1 billion barrels (oil equivalent), in the top five ranked prospects alone.*

Morocco offers a highly attractive investment opportunity with excellent fiscal terms. Several major and mid-cap companies already hold acreage there, including ENI, Hunt, Genel and ConocoPhillips".



Ni siquiera tiene el dinero para perforar ese prospecto.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (20 Abr 2022)

Los inventarios de petróleo en EE.UU se derrumban otra semana más.

Entre la disminución de los inventario de crudo comerciales, 8,1 millones de barriles y los inventarios de la reserva estratégica, otros 4,7 millones de barriles, la caída semanal es de casi 13 millones de barriles.

En algún momento la línea atravesará la parte inferior de la base y aquí no pasará nada, hasta que los usuarios se encuentren con las gasolineras completamente vacías.

Esta caída es demencial.









La tabla semanal.

Los inventarios de gasolina y diésel, también caen otra semana más. 








El shale oil sigue añadiendo plataformas de perforación, pero según empresarios del sector, los servicios (arena, tuberías, etc) siguen muy flojos.

De la página de peak oil barrel, extraigo este comentario.



*SUPERVIVIENTE DE LTO
IGNORADO*
20/04/2022 a las 10:01

"Creo que Enno, Ovi, Mike Shellman, Dennis, todos han hecho un trabajo excelente. Mi preocupación son los servicios de yacimientos petrolíferos, incluidos los productos tubulares. Estoy realmente sorprendido de que los trabajadores petroleros más calificados no hayan regresado a la industria upstream en este entorno de precios "altos". 

*Acabo de participar en un pozo en el Pérmico como socio no operativo y la fractura literalmente se detuvo durante una semana debido a la falta de arena de sostén. Primera vez que he visto eso. También estoy muy cerca de una empresa de servicios de yacimientos petrolíferos que proporciona equipos de superficie y están observando más fallas en las tuberías (revestimiento y tubería) que nunca. O las acerías no están probando o están tomando atajos en las aleaciones solo para suministrar los tubulares necesarios.*

No creo que veamos un crecimiento apreciable de la producción con el recuento actual de plataformas, el agotamiento de la presión y el agotamiento del inventario. La mayoría de las empresas que conozco están utilizando los precios más altos (si no están cubiertos en $50 para 2022) para pagar la deuda lo más rápido posible mientras intentan mantener la producción relativamente estable. Algunos de los privados están buscando grandes armas para vender o salir a bolsa. (lo más probable es que se venda a públicos más grandes en busca de ingresos).·


Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (20 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Los inventarios de petróleo en EE.UU se derrumban otra semana más.
> 
> Entre la disminución de los inventario de crudo comerciales, 8,1 millones de barriles y los inventarios de la reserva estratégica, otros 4,7 millones de barriles, la caída semanal es de casi 13 millones de barriles.
> 
> ...



Si el petróleo sube pero la inflación/costes de perforación también el beneficio se diluye, lo comido por lo servido. Si por evitar la inflación usas material más barato y de peor calidad al final lo pagas


----------



## FranMen (20 Abr 2022)

“Abandonar juntos el gas ruso, toda la UE, esa es nuestra fuerza", dijo Baerbock
Mal de muchos, consuelo de tontos.
——
Interesante el análisis de Japón. Si van a tener que repercutir la inflación a sus manufacturas dejarán de ser competitivos en las exportaciones. Esto será su puntilla. Se me ocurren los coches japoneses que, pese a aranceles, tienen precios muy competitivos, si suben de precio dejarán de venderse en Europa por comparación, por ejemplo, con los coreanos que han ido mejorando año tras año.
——
Veo los dos bloques, el occidental con las cigarras pidiendo manufacturas y materias primas al oriental y el oriental con las hormigas a las que se les han inflado las antenas y dejarán de exportar por papelitos.
En este contexto no encajan Canadá ni Australia, son hormigas en el bloque de las cigarras. Estaría bien un análisis similar al de Japón vislumbrando su posible futuro, yo me planteo si finalmente se cambiarán al bloque ganador


----------



## antorob (21 Abr 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> “Abandonar juntos el gas ruso, toda la UE, esa es nuestra fuerza", dijo Baerbock
> Mal de muchos, consuelo de tontos.
> ——
> Interesante el análisis de Japón. Si van a tener que repercutir la inflación a sus manufacturas dejarán de ser competitivos en las exportaciones. Esto será su puntilla. Se me ocurren los coches japoneses que, pese a aranceles, tienen precios muy competitivos, si suben de precio dejarán de venderse en Europa por comparación, por ejemplo, con los coreanos que han ido mejorando año tras año.
> ...



Canadá y Australia son las puntas de lanza del WEF. 

Con las vacunas y su actuación han demostrado que las pruebas se realizan en estos países, como abanderados de lo que vendrá.

No puedo entender que países con tradición democrática como Canadá (o Australia), se haya convertido en manos de Trudeau, en una dictadura al servicio del WEF. Y por supuesto son fundamentales, porque contienen infinidad de recursos indispensables. Nunca les dejarán abandonar el sistema.

Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (21 Abr 2022)

__





Me cagó en la puta secta del Peak Oil, que no son más que los tontos útiles de la agenda 2030


Hay que poner un limite? Porque? Porque no "ponemos limite" al vapor de agua (mucho mas importante que el co2 para el efecto invernadero)? Porque no ponemos limite al oxigeno? O al nitrogeno? Porque si al co2? Lo cierto es que: 1. No está demostrado que haya una tendencia a largo plazo de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## antorob (21 Abr 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aparte del título, bastante ofensivo, este es el primer mensaje del hilo.

"Nos engañan en todo, ya en el pasado nos hicieron creer que el petróleo se acababa, no hay Peak Oil, simplemente hay reducción de población y de bienestar a la plebe, y los puta secta del Peak Oil haciéndoles el juego.
Vamos que no explotamos nuestros recursos de gas y petróleo, pero compramos gas que viene en gaseros desde EE.UU, y el petróleo de Canarias se lo llevan los moros con los judios, y si no fuera fuera poco nos auto saboteamos las relaciones con Argelia."

Brillante introducción para debatir en torno a dos cervezas en la barra de un bar... y poco más.

Este es el nivel.

Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (21 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Aparte del título, bastante ofensivo, este es el primer mensaje del hilo.
> 
> "Nos engañan en todo, ya en el pasado nos hicieron creer que el petróleo se acababa, no hay Peak Oil, simplemente hay reducción de población y de bienestar a la plebe, y los puta secta del Peak Oil haciéndoles el juego.
> Vamos que no explotamos nuestros recursos de gas y petróleo, pero compramos gas que viene en gaseros desde EE.UU, y el petróleo de Canarias se lo llevan los moros con los judios, y si no fuera fuera poco nos auto saboteamos las relaciones con Argelia."
> ...



El nivel de aquí, Antonio, es aun más patético.

Lo más graciosos es que nunca me respondes cuando cito palabras de tus superiores, pero si te doy cualquier bait facilito no pasa ni medio hora hasta que muerdas el anzuelo con gusto y pasión. No falla. Eres más predecible que un bot, amigo.



Ya sabes, a ignorar este mensaje... porque voy a citar los expertos, cardenales de tu religion.










“We should ask people to step up, but we shouldn’t ask too much of them”


Fifty years ago, the Club of Rome published a wake-up call that visualised the finite nature of natural resources for governments and the private sector. What has the report achieved? Climate economist Ottmar Edenhofer takes stock.<br />




www.goethe.de




Given the atmosphere’s capacity to absorb CO2, *we simply have too much coal, oil and natural gas*.
The Club of Rome did not really focus on the climate crisis and the loss of biodiversity.
Even today, this is not foremost in everyone’s minds, and promoting renewable energies alone will not solve the problem.
*We need to leave most fossil fuel resources and reserves in the ground.
Unfortunately, the world continues to rely on coal, so the price of fossil fuels has obviously not gone high enough.* 





_priority 1: *we will start to decarbonize our power sector*_
_priority 2: *we need an "effective" carbon price*_





*The Club of Rome didn't care if there was a scientific reference.
It's the idea potentially a catalyst? Then we will go for it.
Ladies and Gentlemen, the first meeting of the World Economic Forum was Club of Rome.* ​


 


. . .
silencio
. . .​


y muerte silenciosa







A ignorar y a seguir respirando veneno, seguro que el sueldo de funcionario te quita todos los malos males.


----------



## antorob (21 Abr 2022)

Gail Tverberg presenta de nuevo, la teoría de Olduvai (o el colapso de la civilización)

Gail Tverberg en su salsa.

Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (21 Abr 2022)

¿Se pueden poner más psyops juntas?







​para mi gusto falta la foto de Klaus, el busto de Lenin y una pose de manos más exclusiva.


----------



## tomac (21 Abr 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> ¿Se pueden poner más psyops juntas?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1032393
> 
> ...



Se nota que os es mas fácil meteros con el que argumentar porque no tiene razón en las cosas que dice.


----------



## blahblahblah (21 Abr 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Se nota que os es mas fácil meteros con el que argumentar porque no tiene razón en las cosas que dice.



¿Meternos con quién, dices?


----------



## antorob (22 Abr 2022)

Magnífico artículo de Tim Watkins.

This time really is different

Los párrafos finales del largo artículo, lo dejan claro.

Esta vez es diferente... 


"La creencia optimista entre los formuladores de políticas es que a medida que disminuya el precio de los NRREHT, desaparecerá nuestra dependencia de los combustibles fósiles. Irónicamente, sin embargo, y esta es la razón por la cual la distinción entre las tecnologías no renovables (turbinas eólicas, paneles solares, etc.) y las fuentes de energía renovables (a todos los efectos prácticos) pero difusas es crucial, ya que el costo de la energía de combustibles fósiles aumenta. , también lo hace el costo de los insumos de materia primay el costo de fabricación, transporte, despliegue y mantenimiento de las tecnologías no renovables. Además, las dos cosas que generalmente reducen el costo de las tecnologías (ahorros por eficiencia y economías de escala) ya se han logrado. A medida que el costo de los minerales necesarios para construir los NRREHT y la energía para fabricarlos, transportarlos, desplegarlos y mantenerlos sube cada vez más, también lo hará su verdadero costo para la economía, gran parte del cual actualmente está oculto en subsidios y sobornos.

La mala noticia es que esto es solo el comienzo. Debido a que los datos oficiales que ahora apuntan a una recesión son retrospectivos, no incluyen las consecuencias directas e indirectas de la guerra económica contra Rusia. Ese dato recién comenzará a aparecer a partir del próximo mes. Incluso entonces, el petróleo y el gas rusos fueron excluidos de la ensalada de sanciones impuesta a Rusia, por lo que cualquier aumento en los precios de la energía se debe únicamente a que las compañías navieras se muestran reacias a transportar petróleo ruso.

Ya está surgiendo una escasez imprevista en toda la economía de productos básicos tan diversos como aceites para cocinar y clavos para tarimas. Pero el costo total de estos aún no se ha visto. De hecho, si, como se ve amenazada, la economía mundial se aleja del sistema del dólar de Occidente hacia un nuevo bloque comercial BRICS, entonces muchas de las materias primas y bienes que antes eran baratos y que las poblaciones occidentales han dado por sentado podrían desaparecer por completo o, en el mejor de los casos, aumentar. precio considerablemente.

Los grandes aumentos de los precios de las materias primas del lado de la oferta (de las exportaciones rusas de hidrocarburos y alimentos) solo se producirán en otoño, cuando finalicen los contratos de carbón, gas y petróleo, y cuando llegue la mala cosecha de cereales prevista. Aunque los líderes de la UE bien puede provocar un cortocircuito en el proceso al imponer una prohibición de importación de petróleo y gas rusos una vez que las elecciones francesas hayan terminado. Como Carla Mozée en _Business Insider_ informó ayer:

_“Los precios del petróleo podrían dispararse si la Unión Europea prohíbe rápidamente el crudo ruso de sus mercados energéticos”, dijo JPMorgan el martes.

“Un embargo total e inmediato desplazaría 4 millones de barriles por día de petróleo ruso, elevando el crudo Brent a $185 por barril, ya que tal prohibición no dejaría 'ni espacio ni tiempo para redirigir [los suministros] a China, India u otros países potenciales”. compradores sustitutos', dijo el banco de inversión en una nota. Eso marcaría un aumento del 63% desde el cierre de Brent de $113.16 el lunes"._

Es poco probable que las economías occidentales posteriores a la pandemia, que ya se estaban recuperando del aumento de los precios de la energía y las cadenas de suministro rotas el invierno pasado, puedan mantener un precio del petróleo de más de $ 100 indefinidamente. Un aumento a 185 dólares desencadenaría una reacción en cadena que haría que el desmoronamiento del sistema bancario y financiero entre 2005 y 2008 pareciera un mero incidente. Y no termina ahí. Las reservas mundiales de petróleo están disminuyendo y ha habido poco apetito por nuevos descubrimientos o recuperación en los últimos años. Como resultado, los 200 dólares por barril de petróleo, largamente pronosticados y devastadores para la economía, bien podrían llegar en 2023.

El problema que tenemos ante nosotros es psicológico. Durante la mayor parte de los 300 años, el resultado de las recesiones _parece_ ser la destrucción creativa: las empresas viejas e ineficientes fracasan y finalmente son reemplazadas por los nuevos equivalentes de alta tecnología de su época. El punto conflictivo siempre ha sido la disponibilidad de moneda: la eterna disputa entre los keynesianos, que ven el gasto estatal como la bomba principal para escapar de la recesión, y los austriacos, que ven el dinero sólido como el medio para prevenir la recesión en primer lugar. Pero hasta ahora, los límites de la Tierra no han tenido en cuenta la política económica porque simplemente hemos asumido que la energía y los recursos que necesitamos para un crecimiento infinito siempre estarán disponibles al precio correcto y en las cantidades correctas.

Sin embargo, la alquimia financiera solo se correlaciona aproximadamente con el funcionamiento de la economía; como aprendimos en 2008, no la causa ni la modera. En cierto sentido, siempre que la economía tenga acceso a un exceso de energía y recursos baratos, los gobiernos pueden ejecutar prácticamente cualquier política que elijan, y las empresas y los hogares encontrarán una manera de hacer que las cosas funcionen. Por supuesto, algunas políticas y algunas formas de gobierno son mejores que otras. Pero el crecimiento que se ha mantenido durante la mayor parte de tres siglos se debe a la energía y los recursos que, hasta ahora, siempre han sido baratos y abundantes.

Por eso esta vez es diferente. En ausencia de un reemplazo energético alternativo, barato y de alta densidad para los combustibles fósiles finitos, no hay medios financieros para prevenir una depresión permanente: trimestre tras trimestre, año tras año de crecimiento negativo hasta que la economía vuelva a estar en equilibrio con la energía. y los recursos disponibles para nosotros. Y aunque un proceso de decrecimiento controlado podría haber sido posible si hubiéramos actuado antes, la realidad es que hemos estado tan condicionados al mito del crecimiento infinito en un planeta finito que solo una pequeña minoría habría votado alguna vez por un político que abogó por el decrecimiento. 

Esta vez es diferente porque no hay salida…"






Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (22 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Magnífico artículo de Tim Watkins.
> 
> This time really is different
> 
> ...



Pero recordemos las anteriores veces, ¿no?... para hacer un poco de memoria


*1966: Oil Gone in Ten Years*
1967: Dire Famine Forecast By 1975
1968: Overpopulation Will Spread Worldwide
1969: Everyone Will Disappear In a Cloud Of Blue Steam By 1989
1970: World Will Use Up All its Natural Resources by 2000
1970: Urban Citizens Will Require Gas Masks by 1985
1970: Nitrogen buildup Will Make All Land Unusable
1970: Decaying Pollution Will Kill all the Fish
1970: Ice Age By 2000
1970: America Subject to Water Rationing by 1974 and Food Rationing By 1980
1971: New Ice Age Coming By 2020 or 2030
1972: New Ice Age By 2070
*1972: Oil Depleted in 20 Years*
1974: Space Satellites Show New Ice Age Coming Fast
1974: Another Ice Age?
1974: Ozone Depletion a ‘Great Peril to Life
1976: Scientific Consensus Planet Cooling, Famines imminent
*1977: Department of Energy Says Oil will Peak in 90s*
1978: No End in Sight to 30-Year Cooling Trend
1980: Acid Rain Kills Life In Lakes
1980: Peak Oil In 2000
1988: Regional Droughts (that never happened) in 1990s
1988: Temperatures in DC Will Hit Record Highs
1988: Maldive Islands will Be Underwater by 2018 (they’re not)
1989: Rising Sea Levels will Obliterate Nations if Nothing Done by 2000
1989: New York City’s West Side Highway Underwater by 2019 (it’s not)
*1996: Peak Oil in 2020*
2000: Children Won’t Know what Snow Is
2002: Famine In 10 Years If We Don’t Give Up Eating Fish, Meat, and Dairy
*2002: Peak Oil in 2010*
2004: Britain will Be Siberia by 2024 2005: Manhattan Underwater by 2015
2006: Super Hurricanes!
2008: Arctic will Be Ice Free by 2018
2008: Climate Genius Al Gore Predicts Ice-Free Arctic by 2013
2009: Climate Genius Prince Charles Says we Have 96 Months to Save World
2009: UK Prime Minister Says 50 Days to ‘Save The Planet From Catastrophe’
2009: Climate Genius Al Gore Moves 2013 Prediction of Ice-Free Arctic to 2014
2013: Arctic Ice-Free by 2015
2014: Only 500 Days Before ‘Climate Chaos
2019: Hey Greta, we need you to convince them it’s really going to happen this time



Pero esta ves sí goy, esta vez vas a saltar por el aro y comer comunismo del bueno...


Hilo patrocinado por Extinction Rebellion 







THIS IS AN EMERGENCY​


----------



## antorob (22 Abr 2022)

No sé cual es tu verdadero interés.

Puedo estar dos días sin publicar nada, pero a los pocos minutos de traer algo al hilo, ya estás tratando de cubrir la información con tus repetitivos mensajes, que no aportan nada.

Espero que dejes de ensuciar el hilo o al menos aporta algo para justificar tu postura, algo que no sea repetir el mismo mensaje cien veces.

No voy a dejar de postear porque te parezca mal el peak oil.

En el resto del comentarios del WEF, vacunas, comunismo, etc, mi postura está clara y es conocida desde hace años, con lo que estás haciendo el ridículo, criticando algo que nunca he defendido.

Saludos y espero que recapacites.


----------



## blahblahblah (22 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> No sé cual es tu verdadero interés.
> 
> Puedo estar dos días sin publicar nada, pero a los pocos minutos de traer algo al hilo, ya estás tratando de cubrir la información con tus repetitivos mensajes, que no aportan nada.
> 
> ...



Si no quieres ver mis mensajes, hay un botón llamado ignorar. Tan listo dices ser y tan corto pareces.
Ahora, tienes razón, me repito tanto como la sopa de ajo, pero no más de lo que te repites tu. Todo y repetirme tanto... nada de lo que pongo aquí has tenido el mínimo interés de rebatirlo, excepto los baits para niños de párvulos.
Cuando por cada post que escribes yo escriba 10 y venga aquí con setenta y dos multicuentas a hablar conmigo mismo... tendrás razón por quejarte. Hasta entonces, sigue llorando peón del sistema.


Te quejas de que ensucio el hilo cuando suelo postear sólo un post por página con un resumen sobre esta farsa que llamáis peak oil.
Pero bueno, los expertos es lo que tienen, no soportan más opiniones que las oficiales.
Ten paciencia, Antoñito, que de aquí poco BigTech censurará todos los que pongamos en duda la verdad oficial del peak oil, tal y como pasa con otras verdades.











“We should ask people to step up, but we shouldn’t ask too much of them”


Fifty years ago, the Club of Rome published a wake-up call that visualised the finite nature of natural resources for governments and the private sector. What has the report achieved? Climate economist Ottmar Edenhofer takes stock.<br />




www.goethe.de






Given the atmosphere’s capacity to absorb CO2, *we simply have too much coal, oil and natural gas*.
The Club of Rome did not really focus on the climate crisis and the loss of biodiversity.
Even today, this is not foremost in everyone’s minds, and promoting renewable energies alone will not solve the problem.
*We need to leave most fossil fuel resources and reserves in the ground.
Unfortunately, the world continues to rely on coal, so the price of fossil fuels has obviously not gone high enough.*​




_priority 1: *we will start to decarbonize our power sector*
priority 2: *we need an "effective" carbon price*_​




*The Club of Rome didn't care if there was a scientific reference*.
It's the idea potentially a catalyst? Then we will go for it.

*Ladies and Gentlemen, the first meeting of the World Economic Forum was Club of Rome*.​


The *European Union Emissions Trading System* (*EU ETS*), was the first large greenhouse gas emissions trading scheme in the world.[1] It was launched in 2005 to fight global warming and is a major pillar of EU energy policy.






*a completely organic tax is needed in order to regulate
a completely organic free market offer demand driven
for the scarce and exhausted "fossil" fuels*
otherwise... ¿how would we reach the *effective* carbon price?​
*effective*
1. successful in producing a desired or intended result.
2. existing in fact, though not formally acknowledged as such.







Convention on the Prohibition of Military or Any Other Hostile Use of Environmental Modification Techniques - A/RES/31/72 Annex - UN Documents: Gathering a body of global agreements


Convention on the Prohibition of Military or Any Other Hostile Use of Environmental Modification Techniques - A/RES/31/72 Annex - an element of the body of UN Documents for earth stewardship and international decades for a culture of peace and non-violence for the children of the world



www.un-documents.net




Convention on the Prohibition of Military or Any Other Hostile Use of Environmental Modification Techniques
Article III
1. *The provisions of this Convention shall not hinder the use of environmental modification techniques for peaceful purposes* and shall be without prejudice to the generally recognized principles and applicable rules of international law concerning such use.


como no existe el efecto invernadero







creamos greenhouse de puro BAAL así pacíficamente lo contaminamos y matamos todo

​








The Fourth Industrial Revolution: what it means and how to respond


The Fourth Industrial Revolution: what it means and how to respond, by Klaus Schwab




www.weforum.org





*The Fourth Industrial Revolution may indeed “robotize” humanity
and thus to deprive us of our heart and soul.

But it can also lift humanity into a new collective and moral consciousness
based on a shared sense of destiny.*


​








Living within the limits - Club of Rome


11 March 2022 -




www.clubofrome.org




The solutions are known:* the world needs to replace fossil energy with renewables*, to shift to regenerative agriculture, to eliminate absolute poverty using the Chinese development model (strong government funding of clear five-year plans), and to reduce inequity by making the global rich pay the bill, which is only 1-3 percent of the global income.

*the transformation is so deep and the speed is so high*
*that we need new transformative instruments*

_




_

*the transformation is so deep and the speed is so high
that we need new transformative instruments*







*the transformation is so deep and the speed is so high
that we need new transformative instruments*








Di adiós al oil y a la propiedad privada.
*Es hora del green deal*.




​
In searching for a common enemy against whom we can unite, we came up with the idea that pollution, the threat of global warming, water shortages, famine and the like, would fit the bill. In their totality and their interactions these phenomena do constitute a common threat which must be confronted by everyone together… All these dangers are caused by human intervention in natural processes, and it is only through changed attitudes and behaviour that they can be overcome. *The real enemy then is humanity itself.*
​



SILENT WEAPONS FOR QUIET WARS

_A silent weapons shoots situation, instead of bullets; propelled by data processing, instead of a chemical reaction explosion._
_It makes no obvious explosive noises, cause no obvious physical or mental injuries, and does not obviously interfere with anyone's daily social life.
Yet it makes an unmistakable ´noise´, causes unmistakable physical and mental damage, and unmistakably interferes with daily social life, i.e., unmistakable to trained observer, one who knows what to look for._

_The public cannot comprehend this weapon, and therefore cannot believe that they are being attacked and subdued by a weapon. Therefore, the silent weapon is a type of biological warfare. It attacks the vitality, options, and mobility of the individuals of a society._


----------



## alopecio (22 Abr 2022)

El subforo de preppers es su amigo...


> Preparacionismo
> 
> 
> El foro de los Preppers esperando el apagón
> ...


----------



## antorob (22 Abr 2022)

La farsa del peak oil.

Al parecer según los expertos que pululan por estos foros, hay millones de barriles de petróleo en ubicaciones accesibles, buenas, bonitas y baratas, pero ocultas al gran público por los dirigentes del club de Roma o similares. Nadie dice donde están, pero todos estos expertos de salón, lo saben. 

Cuando pregunto, donde pueden estar esas fabulosas acumulaciones de petróleo barato y disponible inmediatamente, se salen por la tangente y continúan con su mensaje tan repetido de que el peak oil es una confabulación inexistente. Pero jamás , insisto jamás, dirán donde se encuentran esos extraordinarios yacimientos. Lo de aportar pruebas, con lo fácil que debería ser, no es lo suyo.

En fin, cada uno que siga su camino y que crea lo que quiera creer.

Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (22 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> La farsa del peak oil.
> 
> Al parecer según los expertos que pululan por estos foros, hay millones de barriles de petróleo en ubicaciones accesibles, buenas, bonitas y baratas, pero ocultas al gran público por los dirigentes del club de Roma o similares. Nadie dice donde están, pero todos estos expertos de salón, lo saben.
> 
> ...



Eres tan convincente... ¿que el único argumento que tienes para demostrar el peak oil es invertir la carga de la demostración?


Hay que hacer caso a los expertos oficiales.







¿Qué podría pasar si hiciéramos caso a los expertos?







Los expertos piensan por nosotros. ¿Cómo se nos ocurre a los simples mortales dudar de la narrativa?







_En fin, cada uno que siga su camino y que crea lo que quiera creer._


----------



## meanboy (22 Abr 2022)

Esta claro que existe un limite geológico a la extracción de petróleo que es imposible sobrepasar sin comprometer la rentabilidad energética. De los primeros pozos sacaban 200 barriles por barril invertido ahora estan sacando 10 o 15 veces menos, por sentido común la energia fósil liquida ira menguando y habrá que ir asumiendo muchos cambios sociales. Pandemias, guerras, cuellos de botella e inflación han llegado para que vayamos poniendo el intermitente para ir virando al nuevo paradigma economico.


----------



## antorob (22 Abr 2022)

Eres tan convincente... ¿que el único argumento que tienes para demostrar el peak oil es invertir la carga de la demostración?







Aquí te has declarado señor Troll.

Después de 59 páginas de aportación casi diaria de datos, argumentos de peso, gráficos y fuentes de todos los colores, lo único que faltaba es acusarme de no tener argumentos.

No te desesperes, es sencillo, empieza por leer la primera página y poco a poco encontrarás argumentos para aburrir.

No te contestaré más, no hay que alimentar al troll y ni para entretenerme vales.

Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (22 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Eres tan convincente... ¿que el único argumento que tienes para demostrar el peak oil es invertir la carga de la demostración?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay mil y un datos científicos que demuestran lo malo maloso que es el COVID 19... Y yo soy el troll, trollololo.

El señor que ha de editar las quotes - ¿qué temes? - me dice que soy un troll.

¿Cuántos de esos datos son comprobables por cualquiera (sin recurrir a saltos de fe / argumentos de autoridad)? Uno, dos... ¿Quizás tres datos?


No me contestes: nunca has contestado ninguno de mis mensajes. A diferencia de tus mensajes, yo no copypasteo datos inventados, sino las mecánicas, procesos y motivaciones documentados por los mismos expertos oficiales que han diseñando la farsa del psyop a lo largo del tiempo.


Da la sensación que si te atrevieras a comentar, ni que sea de refilón, alguno de los artículos que he pasteado, cuyo autores son los padres fundadores de tu campo, pierdes tu trabajo. (Es lo que tiene ser un experto de cátedra  ).

_In searching for a common enemy against whom we can unite, we came up with the idea that pollution, the threat of global warming, water shortages, famine and the like, would fit the bill. In their totality and their interactions these phenomena do constitute a common threat which must be confronted by everyone together… All these dangers are caused by human intervention in natural processes, and it is only through changed attitudes and behaviour that they can be overcome. *The real enemy then is humanity itself.*_



Te recomiendo (a ti y a todos) un libro muy corto y muy bueno "La muerte de Iván Ilich". (Tranquilo, no tiene nada que ver con el peak oil, sino con la condición humana). Quizás te ayude a sospesar si vale la pena ser comercial a tiempo completo de esta farsa.


----------



## sebboh (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## antorob (24 Abr 2022)

*La desinformación en el mercado del petróleo.*


abril 24, 2022
En Occidente se ha creado un macroministerio de la verdad, que nos informa de lo que es verdad y prohibe lo que es mentira. Naturalmente, ese macroministerio no tiene sede, es etéreo, pero existe. Un grupo de científicos convenientemente preparados, decide que es verdad y se puede comunicar a la gente y que es mentira y no se puede permitir su difusión, porque la población no es muy lista para discernir la "verdad" y para que no se equivoque, hay que evitar la confusión , prohibiendo información alternativa.
Durante unos meses, se extendió por el mundo la noticia de que habíamos llegado al pico de la demanda de petróleo. Tras el coronavirus, vinieron los confinamientos y el teletrabajo, la demanda de petróleo se hundió e incluso la incapacidad de almacenaje , consiguió llevar los precios del WTI americano a valores negativos. El petróleo, los inventarios y la oferta eran tan altos, y la demanda tan baja, que nadie quería guardar un solo barril de petróleo.
En este contexto, la campaña fue brutal hasta el punto que empresas del sector, reconocieron en voz alta, el pico de la demanda y proclamaron a los cuatro vientos, que la mejora de la eficiencia y las renovables, impedirían que la demanda de petróleo alcanzara nuevos máximos.
Este artículo de BP, de Septiembre de 2020, es significativo.
BP da por hecho que hemos llegado ya al pico del petróleo 
"El impulso a la transición energética por los gobiernos, la competitividad de las renovables y el parón de actividad por el coronavirus han asestado un golpe histórico al consumo de petróleo. El gigante británico BP, la quinta petrolera del mundo, da por hecho que el consumo de crudo no se recuperará más. Predice un descenso de la demanda global que va del 10% al 80% de aquí a 2050, según diferentes escenarios"

Precisamente por la importancia de BP en el mercado global no puede pasarse por alto el rotundo diagnóstico que hace del negocio en su Energy Outlook, recién publicado esta semana.

-----------------------------

Ha pasado solo dieciocho meses y la situación ha evolucionado hasta un punto completamente distinto.
Tras el comienzo de la guerra Irán-Irak, desaparecieron del mercado más de 6 millones de b/d de petróleo, pero no pasó absolutamente nada.
Tras la invasión de Kuwait por parte de Iraq, 4,2 millones de b/d de petróleo se evaporaron y tampoco pasó nada.
Eran tiempos donde la capacidad de la Opep de suplir casi cualquier cantidad de petróleo, aseguraba una oferta, pasara lo que pasara.
Ahora , después de la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia, se habla de sancionar el petróleo y el gas ruso que viene a Europa (2,5 millones de b/d de petróleo) y no se puede ejecutar esa amenaza, porque no hay petróleo que pueda sustituir al ruso. De hecho, los inventarios de petróleo llevan cayendo en picado, desde que BP dijo que habíamos llegado al pico de la demanda. 
Hemos visto los inútiles intentos de Biden para que la Opep sacara más petróleo al mercado, la dificultad del shale oil para incrementar su producción a pesar de que el barril ha sobrepasado los 100$ y la inexistencia de más petróleo en ninguna parte del mundo, para sustituir el petróleo ruso, mientras la demanda ha llegado a los 99 millones de b/d que dijeron nunca se alcanzarían y eso todavía con muchas restricciones por covid.
Las renovables se han demostrado inútiles para sustituir al petróleo, al menos a corto y medio plazo y la demanda se ha recuperado y muestra una fortaleza inusual, mientras que la oferta a duras penas crece, con las cuotas de la Opep sin cumplir, por falta de disponibilidad de petróleo en el 70% de sus componentes.
El pico de producción de petróleo se alcanzó en Noviembre de 2018, y desde entonces no ha sido capaz de superar la producción , incluso en condiciones muy favorables de precios. Un barril de petróleo por encima de 100$, elimina muchísima demanda de los países pobres, que no pueden pagar , ni acceder a ese petróleo y menos con un dólar tan fuerte. La escasez en países como Sri Lanka, Líbano, Siria, Yemen, casi todos los países africanos, incluso Turquía y otros, demuestra que la demanda potencial superaría los 104 millones de barriles, si el precio se redujera y esa producción fuera alcanzada por la oferta.
Ya estamos inmersos en el peak oil y ha comenzado la destrucción de la demanda por la subida de los precios. Aún así, la demanda es más fuerte que la oferta y los inventarios se han derrumbado y ha sido preciso acudir a la Reserva Estratégica por tres veces, para suplir la desaparecida oferta.
El ministerio de la verdad no quiere comunicar el peak oil, porque se produciría acaparamiento y empeoraría la escasez. La AIE ha sacado el manual de instrucciones y recomienda ahorrar energía, para reducir la demanda. Luego vendrán los racionamientos, porque una vez iniciado el peak oil, la oferta de petróleo ya no puede subir. 
En su desesperación, es probable que recomienden perforar todo lo posible incluso estropeando la recuperación de muchos yacimientos y cuencas maduras, para conseguir un poco más de petróleo, a cambio de agotar más rápido, las reservas de petróleo restantes.
Por eso he comentado varias veces, que hasta 2025, la producción de petróleo se mantendrá en una meseta, antes de que la geología impida seguir aumentando la producción. Tiene que darse prisa, porque la reducción de inventarios está siendo muy rápida y en tres años, no quedaría nada en los almacenes.
Es imprescindible conocer que sin petróleo, la civilización se hundirá sin remedio. Pensemos en que cada producto que compramos en las tiendas (desde alimentos hasta ropa, pasando por aparatos electrónicos, electrodomésticos y móviles), tiene que ser transportado, a veces desde muy lejos, utilizando el 100% de las veces, petróleo. No podemos cultivar (agricultura) sin petróleo y tampoco podemos extraer minerales metales de las minas. la industria petroquímica nos provee de plásticos, imprescindibles hoy día y la aviación, la pesca, el ejército y la infraestructura del mundo (con su gran maquinaría pesada), dependen al 100% del petróleo.
Las renovables son una ayuda, pero están muy, muy lejos de sustituir el petróleo y no son autosuficientes, en el sentido de que no podemos crear un solo molino o panel solar sin petróleo. La extracción de los elementos que componen los aparatos renovables, necesita de petróleo, lo mismo que la creación de infraestructuras adecuadas, el transporte de elementos al punto de generación y muchas más operaciones necesarias. Otro problema aparece en el horizonte, cuando las necesidades de la industria renovable, requieren extraer una cantidad de metales-minerales, que excede varias veces, la cantidad actual. Como la concentración de las minas de cobre, zinc, plata, etc, se reduce año tras año, necesitamos mover cada vez más toneladas de tierra para extraer la misma cantidad de mineral. Si además hay que multiplicar varias veces, las cantidades de metal-mineral a extraer, en un contexto de reducción de petróleo, se hace imposible ver como se va a conseguir esta hazaña. Es el problema de los minerales críticos, que la AIE ha planteado, pero no ha dicho como se va a resolver.
AIE: La escalada de precios de los minerales críticos pondrá en peligro la descarbonización antes de 2030 - EU Green Deal News
"La perspectiva de un rápido incremento en la demanda de los minerales críticos -en la mayoría de los casos muy por encima de lo que se había visto antes- plantea grandes interrogantes sobre la disponibilidad y fiabilidad de su suministro. En el pasado las tensiones en el equilibrio entre oferta y demanda para los distintos minerales atrajo inversiones adicionales, además de medidas para moderar o sustituir la demanda, pero estas respuestas se han producido con retrasos en el tiempo y se han visto acompañadas por una fuerte volatilidad en los precios. Episodios similares en el futuro pueden retrasar la transición hacia una energía limpia y elevar sus costes."
Agencia Internacional de la Energía

Ya nadie se acuerda de la "emergencia climática". Teníamos una oportunidad maravillosa de mejorar el planeta, reduciendo nuestro consumo de petróleo, y así aplicar las sanciones a Rusia y en lugar de aprovechar el momento, los dirigentes europeos se niegan a dejar de consumir petróleo.
Como nadie se ha molestado en explicar, que si se reduce el consumo de petróleo y gas, nos hundimos en una depresión absoluta, todos se preguntan si la emergencia climática ha terminado y podemos seguir consumiendo combustibles fósiles. Hasta la Unión Europea ha dejado entrever, que el gas es un poco verde, en un ejercicio de hipocresía degradante. 
No, no ha llegado el pico de la demanda, sino el pico de la oferta. Pero no esperen que el ministerio de la verdad, lo comunique hasta que no sea evidente.

Saludos.


----------



## meanboy (25 Abr 2022)

En 1950 se sacaban del mar 18 millones de toneladas de pescado, a dia de hoy 100 millones. Esto ha provocado la desaparición de grandes especies por no dejar tiempo a que crezcan y las demas van menguando por no respetar el ciclo de reproducción. Cada vez hay que ir mas lejos y con mas tecnologia para poder satisfacer la demanda, de seguir asi acabaran con este recurso. La pesca podria acabar siendo un recurso no renovable.
Con el petroleo ocurre algo similar. La demanda no para de crecer pero el ritmo geologico de extracción ha llegado a su maximo, y a diferencia de los peces no se reproduce. No queda otra que bajar consumo y dejar bajo tierra un remanente para otras necesidades futuras.


----------



## FranMen (25 Abr 2022)

La economía ES energía


El crecimiento económico acumulado y el consumo de energía mantienen una relación constante a lo largo del tiempo. Ello tiene importantes repercusiones que no podemos ignorar.




www.rankia.com




Me ha llamado la atención la escasa cantidad de energía que movemos los humanos con respecto a la que nos llega del sol
También una referencia a un artículo de Volvo que indica que la producción de coches eléctricos produce mucho más CO2 que los de combustión, para llegar al equilibrio primero tienen que hacer 200.000 km en el escenario actual (imagino que para entonces habrá que cambiar la batería)


----------



## chafamandurrias (25 Abr 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Si no quieres ver mis mensajes, hay un botón llamado ignorar. Tan listo dices ser y tan corto pareces.
> Ahora, tienes razón, me repito tanto como la sopa de ajo, pero no más de lo que te repites tu. Todo y repetirme tanto... nada de lo que pongo aquí has tenido el mínimo interés de rebatirlo, excepto los baits para niños de párvulos.
> Cuando por cada post que escribes yo escriba 10 y venga aquí con setenta y dos multicuentas a hablar conmigo mismo... tendrás razón por quejarte. Hasta entonces, sigue llorando peón del sistema.
> 
> ...



Un personaje que tiene tan embarrado su pie de página se describe a si mismo. Si no te parece bien el peak oil enfréntate al peak fresh water o a tantos peak que habrá que afrontar. La venganza de Malthus. Que nada te quite el sueño. Por otra parte sólo se muere una vez y todos los vivos estamos condenados. Para mi el asunto es cómo gozar o sufrir con el espectáculo. Los tiempos valen la pena, aunque sean duros.


----------



## Vigilante117 (25 Abr 2022)

A diferencia de muchos otros iluminados que responden en este hilo, yo reconozco mi total ignorancia sobre si hay o no hay peak oil. 

Directamente, no tengo ni puñetera idea.

Lo que sí se es que *todos los esfuerzos de los que nos mandan dirigen y manejan, van en el sentido de que sea cada vez más dificil seguir consumiendo recursos *(en general, petróleo tambien) al ritmo al que lo hemos venido consumiendo durante los últimos 20 o 30 años.

Es evidente que estramos antre un *frenazo planificado y organizado *de la economía, la producción, el desarrollo y la globalización.

Alquien por ahí ha debido decidir que se acabó. Lo que no se es si parte de esta decisión viene basada en que existe realmente una crisis de producción o escasez de recursos, o si lo han decidido por cualquier otro motivo como que efectivamente estamos alterando la habitabilidad de planeta, o si son cuestiones geopolíticas y de guerra económica. N idea. Igual hasta se trata de algo relacionado con los aliens. Puede ser cualquier cosa.

No obstante, es muy de agradecer toda la información y datos objetivos que nos regala @antorob en este hilo para arrojar algo de claridad sobre nuestra ignorancia. Como siempre, aparecen los paco cuñados de mierda a ensuciar y crispar. Por suerte existe el ignore para todos ellos. Mucho mejor ignorarles y no perder tiempo entrando a debatir con esta gente, compañero.


----------



## Escuchadme (25 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Un poco de macroeconomía, que todo está relacionado.
> 
> Hace un par de meses presenté mi tesis de "cambio de sistema de referencia", para explicar el giro en las políticas de los Bancos Centrales.
> 
> ...



Acojonante.


----------



## blahblahblah (25 Abr 2022)

Multicuentas al rescate.

Llevamos páginas y páginas y aun espero que el experto oficioso y certificado se atreva a comentar algunas de las palabras que los expertos de renombre en materia de Peak Oil no tienen problema en reconocer alto y claro. Obvio, ¡no caerá la breva!


In searching for a common enemy against whom we can unite, we came up with the idea that pollution, the threat of global warming, water shortages, famine and the like, would fit the bill. In their totality and their interactions these phenomena do constitute a common threat which must be confronted by everyone together… All these dangers are caused by human intervention in natural processes, and it is only through changed attitudes and behaviour that they can be overcome. *The real enemy then is humanity itself.* 











“We should ask people to step up, but we shouldn’t ask too much of them”


Fifty years ago, the Club of Rome published a wake-up call that visualised the finite nature of natural resources for governments and the private sector. What has the report achieved? Climate economist Ottmar Edenhofer takes stock.<br />




www.goethe.de




Given the atmosphere’s capacity to absorb CO2, *we simply have too much coal, oil and natural gas*.
The Club of Rome did not really focus on the climate crisis and the loss of biodiversity.
Even today, this is not foremost in everyone’s minds, and promoting renewable energies alone will not solve the problem.
*We need to leave most fossil fuel resources and reserves in the ground.
Unfortunately, the world continues to rely on coal, so the price of fossil fuels has obviously not gone high enough.*





priority 1: *we will start to decarbonize our power sector*
priority 2: *we need an "effective" carbon price* 

*effective*
1. successful in producing a desired or intended result.
2. existing in fact, though not formally acknowledged as such.

The *European Union Emissions Trading System* (*EU ETS*), was the first large greenhouse gas emissions trading scheme in the world.[1] It was launched in 2005 to fight global warming and is a major pillar of EU energy policy.







*a completely organic tax is needed in order to regulate
a completely organic free market offer demand driven
for the scarce and exhausted "fossil" fuels*
otherwise... ¿how would we reach the *effective* carbon price?​








Convention on the Prohibition of Military or Any Other Hostile Use of Environmental Modification Techniques - A/RES/31/72 Annex - UN Documents: Gathering a body of global agreements


Convention on the Prohibition of Military or Any Other Hostile Use of Environmental Modification Techniques - A/RES/31/72 Annex - an element of the body of UN Documents for earth stewardship and international decades for a culture of peace and non-violence for the children of the world



www.un-documents.net




Convention on the Prohibition of Military or Any Other Hostile Use of Environmental Modification Techniques
Article III
1. *The provisions of this Convention shall not hinder the use of environmental modification techniques for peaceful purposes* and shall be without prejudice to the generally recognized principles and applicable rules of international law concerning such use.

como no existe el efecto invernadero








creamos greenhouse de puro BAAL así pacíficamente lo contaminamos y matamos todo
mientras vendemos el efecto invernadero provocado por el CO2​










The Fourth Industrial Revolution: what it means and how to respond


The Fourth Industrial Revolution: what it means and how to respond, by Klaus Schwab




www.weforum.org




*The Fourth Industrial Revolution may indeed “robotize” humanity
and thus to deprive us of our heart and soul.

But it can also lift humanity into a new collective and moral consciousness
based on a shared sense of destiny.*​









Living within the limits - Club of Rome


11 March 2022 -




www.clubofrome.org




The solutions are known:* the world needs to replace fossil energy with renewables*, to shift to regenerative agriculture, to eliminate absolute poverty using the Chinese development model (strong government funding of clear five-year plans), and to reduce inequity by making the global rich pay the bill, which is only 1-3 percent of the global income.

*the transformation is so deep and the speed is so high
that we need new transformative instruments*





_




_


*the transformation is so deep and the speed is so high
that we need new transformative instruments*









*the transformation is so deep and the speed is so high
that we need new transformative instruments*










Di adiós al oil y a la propiedad privada.
*Es hora del green deal*.





The Club of Rome didn't care if there was a scientific reference.
It's the idea potentially a catalyst? Then we will go for it.
Ladies and Gentlemen, the first meeting of the World Economic Forum was Club of Rome.​


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (25 Abr 2022)

Algunos queréis meter en el saco a los pikoleros, con los calentologos, con los covidianos y los agendistas
En un intento desesperado de deshechar aquellas teorías incómodas y difícil de digerir, acomodados a la agobiante pero necesaria rutina
Yo creo en el peak oil
No creo en el cambio climático
Llevo desde abril del 2020, críticando rotundamente toda psicosis creada a conciencia por el covid
Y por supuesto, estoy en contra de la agenda 2030,y de toda la manipulación estamental, para llevarnos por donde ellos quieren
Sin embargo, da igual quien gobierne
No son los hombres quienes gobiernan sobre la Tierra
Es la Tierra la que impone sus límites

*«Sólo después que el último árbol sea cortado, sólo después que el último río haya sido envenenado, sólo después que el último pez haya sido atrapado, sólo entonces nos daremos cuenta que no nos podemos comer el dinero» — Indios Cree*


----------



## antorob (26 Abr 2022)

*La olvidada, pero pertinaz, escasez de diésel.*


abril 26, 2022
En Occidente seguimos pensando que somos el ombligo del mundo y si en nuestros territorios no pasa nada, en el resto del mundo tampoco.
La escasez de diésel copó las portadas hace unas semanas, como consecuencia de las sanciones a Rusia y el posible corte se suministro ruso de productos derivados del petróleo como el diésel.
Las sanciones a Rusia no parece evitar las ventas rusas como demuestra este gráfico.


Como las restricciones no parecen afectar a sus exportaciones, el problema del diésel se ha olvidado con rapidez en Occidente.

Pero como podemos ver por las siguientes noticias, está asolando el tercer mundo.
*Pakistán.*
Wheat-producing districts of Punjab facing diesel shortage

Según los informes , los distritos de cultivo de trigo de Punjab se han enfrentado a la escasez de diésel de alta velocidad antes de la temporada de cosecha debido al aumento esperado en los precios del combustible ...

“Toda la Asociación de Distribuidores de Bombas de Gasolina de Pakistán confirmó la falta de disponibilidad de diesel para las estaciones de servicio en algunos distritos de Punjab”.

*Sudáfrica.*

United Airlines Cancels Johannesburg Flights Over Fuel Shortage

United Airlines cancela vuelos a Johannesburgo por escasez de combustible.

“La ruta Newark-Johannesburgo de United Airlines se enfrenta actualmente a una interrupción debido a la escasez de combustible en el aeropuerto de Sudáfrica. La aerolínea, que presta servicio a este corredor aéreo desde hace poco menos de un año, ya se ha visto obligada a realizar varias cancelaciones en la ruta”.

*Nigeria.
Nigerian manufacturers are being strangled by surging diesel prices, analysts say*

Los fabricantes nigerianos están siendo estrangulados por el aumento de los precios del diesel, dicen los analistas.

“Si bien los precios de la gasolina en Nigeria están subsidiados, los precios del diésel no están regulados, por lo que el impacto del aumento del crudo es inmediato e inevitable. Según una investigación de Chapel Hill Denham, los precios del diésel han subido un 129 % en lo que va del año, y la firma pronostica que los precios terminarán 2022 con un aumento del 123 %”.

Mientras la escasez de diésel se extiende, la transición energética que debería sustituir todos los combustible fósiles, se enfrenta a problemas de suministro de materiales críticos.

Subscribe to read | Financial Times
“ Europa se enfrenta a una escasez crítica de los metales necesarios para la energía limpia.

“Europa enfrenta una escasez crítica de metales de energía limpia y necesita decidir con urgencia cómo cerrará la brecha de suministro que se avecina o se arriesgará a nuevas dependencias de productores insostenibles. Esa es la conclusión de un nuevo estudio…”

Más noticias en.
26th April 2022 Today's Round-Up of Economic News 



Y los crecientes costes de la energía dificultan las nuevas inversiones.
Rising energy prices push almost half German companies to cut new investments - survey

“ El aumento de los precios de la energía empuja a casi la mitad de las empresas alemanas a recortar nuevas inversiones…


“Alrededor del 46% de las empresas dijeron que quieren reducir las inversiones debido al aumento de los precios de la energía y una cuarta parte de las empresas alemanas esperan ver una carga por el impacto de los precios en la segunda mitad del año, según una encuesta del Instituto Ifo publicada por el periódico Augsburger Allgemeine. mostró."

Incluso en la propia extracción de petróleo, los costes se han disparado. Tubos de acero.





Como se puede apreciar, la caída de los precios del petróleo debido a los cierres y confinamientos chinos, que han hundido el importante consumo de China, no ha detenido la continuidad de los problemas de abastecimiento de diésel, a pesar de que la producción rusa no ha sido cancelada.
Brent Crude Falls Below $100 On China Lockdown Fears | OilPrice.com

Saludos.


----------



## meanboy (26 Abr 2022)

Este hilo debería ser de pago.


----------



## FranMen (26 Abr 2022)

Es un precio más alto del que quería España, pero al fin hay acuerdo con Europa para fijar un máximo al gas


Habemus acuerdo para limitar el precio del gas. Varias semanas después de que España y Portugal anunciasen la "excepción ibérica", por fin la Comisión Europea...




www.xataka.com




Pregunta: si se paga el gas a 40-50, ¿cerrarán las centrales eléctricas que se alimentan del mismo por falta de rentabilidad? ¿Se dejará de importar gas porque otros países paguen más?


----------



## FranMen (26 Abr 2022)

Rusia hace efectivo el corte de gas a Polonia y Bulgaria y hace subir el precio un 15%


El gas modera sus alzas tras avanzar hasta un 24% en el mercado de Países Bajos; Gazprom no abrirá el grifo hasta que no reciba pagos en rublos




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## antorob (26 Abr 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Es un precio más alto del que quería España, pero al fin hay acuerdo con Europa para fijar un máximo al gas
> 
> 
> Habemus acuerdo para limitar el precio del gas. Varias semanas después de que España y Portugal anunciasen la "excepción ibérica", por fin la Comisión Europea...
> ...



El tope del precio del gas me imagino que solo será a efectos del computo del precio de la electricidad. El gas lo seguiremos pagando al precio de las eléctricas. Lo que nos ahorramos es la diferencia entre el precio final de la electricidad con el gas a precio de mercado, y el precio resultante del tope del gas. Las eléctricas pierden esa diferencia.

Por ejemplo, si entraba el gas a un 5% con un precio de 100 euros, pagábamos toda la electricidad al precio del gas, mientras las eléctricas generaban el 95% restante, a precios bastante más baratos. Ahora el límite del cálculo de ese 5%, será 40-50 euros y la factura , naturalmente será menor que antes. 

Saludos.

PD. El gas que le compramos a los americanos es bastante más caro que los contratos por gasoducto. Pero solo afectará al gas consumido, no al precio de la electricidad.


----------



## FranMen (26 Abr 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Rusia hace efectivo el corte de gas a Polonia y Bulgaria y hace subir el precio un 15%
> 
> 
> El gas modera sus alzas tras avanzar hasta un 24% en el mercado de Países Bajos; Gazprom no abrirá el grifo hasta que no reciba pagos en rublos
> ...











La compañía polaca PGNiG se niega a pagar por el gas ruso en rublos







actualidad.rt.com


----------



## 11kjuan (26 Abr 2022)

Y como voy ahora a visitar a mi amada en su pueblo a 9 km de mi casa si el petróleo se acaba ?

Tendré que hacerme con un flamante burro


----------



## nedantes (26 Abr 2022)

*Rusia deja de suministrar gas a Polonia por su rechazo a pagarlo en rublos*


----------



## chafamandurrias (26 Abr 2022)

Sobre el peak oil se algo, he dedicado muchas horas a su estudio.
El tonto del culo con ínfulas eres tú, un puto florero de 2021 con más de 2000 mensajes. A pastar a la vía.


----------



## antorob (26 Abr 2022)

Aunque no tenga que ver con el hilo, acabo de leer algo desolador.

EU Puts Elon Musk On Notice Over Free Speech Plans For Twitter | ZeroHedge

*La Unión Europea ha puesto sobre aviso a Elon Musk, advirtiéndole que se enfrenta a fuertes multas o incluso a una prohibición si permite la libertad de expresión en Twitter.*

Después de esto, quedan pocas dudas de donde nos encontramos. La información que llega de medios oficiales, ha pasado por el ministerio de la verdad y solo puede contener aquellos mensajes aprobados por las altas instancias.

La libertad de expresión ha muerto, para beneficio de la humanidad. La discrepancia ya no está bien vista y ahora la ciencia solo avanza en una dirección. El que se opone a la línea editorial es castigado o multado.

Bienvenida la dictadura del pensamiento y el reinado del nuevo orden mundial, bajo premisas irrenunciables.

Si ya éramos unos borregos que obedecíamos sin rechistar, ahora seremos unos borregos encarcelados en las celdas de la ignorancia. 

Ya estamos en condiciones de decir aquello de "Morituri te salutant".

Saludos.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Aunque no tenga que ver con el hilo, acabo de leer algo desolador.
> 
> EU Puts Elon Musk On Notice Over Free Speech Plans For Twitter | ZeroHedge
> 
> ...



Bueno ahora falta que Elon responda a las amenazas si hace falta judicialmente. Extraño. Será un verso suelto, o quieren que pensemos que lo es?


----------



## chafamandurrias (26 Abr 2022)

Te he hecho llegar un hongo que te va a convertir en humus.


----------



## poppom (26 Abr 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> En 1950 se sacaban del mar 18 millones de toneladas de pescado, a dia de hoy 100 millones. Esto ha provocado la desaparición de grandes especies por no dejar tiempo a que crezcan y las demas van menguando por no respetar el ciclo de reproducción. Cada vez hay que ir mas lejos y con mas tecnologia para poder satisfacer la demanda, de seguir asi acabaran con este recurso. La pesca podria acabar siendo un recurso no renovable.
> Con el petroleo ocurre algo similar. La demanda no para de crecer pero el ritmo geologico de extracción ha llegado a su maximo, y a diferencia de los peces no se reproduce. No queda otra que bajar consumo y dejar bajo tierra un remanente para otras necesidades futuras.



Lo más jodido es que ya estamos en niveles de sobresaturación y no nos sirve ni para crecer. Solo mantener el crecimiento inaudito del siglo XX.
Con una economía intubada, con endebles crecimientos a los cuales el maquillaje deja entrever inclusive decrecimiento en algunos sectores, aún con esas seguimos devorando el mar y la tierra.
Por ello deberíamos aceptar la realidad y olvidar para siempre el coche eléctrico y las renovables. La guerra de Ucrania ha demostrado que el rey está desnudo.
Que llegado el día se quemará hasta la última piedra de algo que ya ni será carbón.
Entonces, qué sentido tiene buscar malgastar los pocos recursos que tenemos en una transición que no será.


----------



## ueee3 (27 Abr 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Lo más jodido es que ya estamos en niveles de sobresaturación y no nos sirve ni para crecer. Solo mantener el crecimiento inaudito del siglo XX.
> Con una economía intubada, con endebles crecimientos a los cuales el maquillaje deja entrever inclusive decrecimiento en algunos sectores, aún con esas seguimos devorando el mar y la tierra.
> Por ello deberíamos aceptar la realidad y olvidar para siempre el coche eléctrico y las renovables. La guerra de Ucrania ha demostrado que el rey está desnudo.
> Que llegado el día se quemará hasta la última piedra de algo que ya ni será carbón.
> Entonces, qué sentido tiene buscar malgastar los pocos recursos que tenemos en una transición que no será.



por qué olvidar las renovables, dices?


----------



## poppom (27 Abr 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> por qué olvidar las renovables, dices?



Son reconstruibles, por lo que el esfuerzo de hoy, para supuestamente sustituir al fósil, habría que replicarlo en 20 años.
Quieren construir una monstruosidad de potencia renovable por sus problemas de intermitencia para que, cuando caiga el fósil y con ello haya una brutal bajada de demanda eléctrica, tengamos unos bonitos pisapapeles en el monte.


----------



## FranMen (27 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Aunque no tenga que ver con el hilo, acabo de leer algo desolador.
> 
> EU Puts Elon Musk On Notice Over Free Speech Plans For Twitter | ZeroHedge
> 
> ...



Si al menos supiéramos quién es el César


----------



## quinci (27 Abr 2022)

Tal y como yo lo entiendo, lo que toca es decrecimiento. Decrecimiento bien sea por el lado de la población mundial, bien sea por decrecimiento de los estándares de vida occidentales [no creo que los estándares de vida de África puedan decrecer mucho más...], o por una mezcla de ambos.
Buen hilo.


----------



## ciberobrero (27 Abr 2022)

quinci dijo:


> Tal y como yo lo entiendo, lo que toca es decrecimiento. Decrecimiento bien sea por el lado de la población mundial, bien sea por decrecimiento de los estándares de vida occidentales [no creo que los estándares de vida de África puedan decrecer mucho más...], o por una mezcla de ambos.
> Buen hilo.




Mezcla

Pero los Falcon de nuestros amos seguirán volando


----------



## meanboy (27 Abr 2022)

quinci dijo:


> Tal y como yo lo entiendo, lo que toca es decrecimiento. Decrecimiento bien sea por el lado de la población mundial, bien sea por decrecimiento de los estándares de vida occidentales [no creo que los estándares de vida de África puedan decrecer mucho más...], o por una mezcla de ambos.
> Buen hilo.



Que nadie espere un colapso repentino ni nada de eso, será un decrecimiento lento como el envejecimiento. Iremos perdiendo poco a poco poder adquisitivo y libertades, se ira instalando sin demasiado ruido y acabará afectando a todos, que nadie piense que se va a salvar porque ahora le va bien, la mitad de la población vivira de subsidios y racionamientos. Habra poca reproducción por hambrunas, alta mortalidad por falta de asistencia y recursos, con eso nos plantamos en el 2050 con 2mil millones menos., y si las vacunas son lo que suponemos seran otros mil millones menos.


----------



## quinci (27 Abr 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Mezcla
> 
> Pero los Falcon de nuestros amos seguirán volando



Por supuesto, de eso no tengo ninguna duda. El decrecimiento será para los comunes, no para la "elite".
Ni reyes ni nobles pasaron hambre durante las peores hambrunas de la historia...


----------



## quinci (27 Abr 2022)

Te cito con una noticia curiosa.









Hasta 400 aviones privados para ir a la COP26 a defender el clima: la hipocresía que acompaña a la cumbre


Mientras los líderes mundiales abogan por frenar el cambio climático y urgen los cambios en la forma de vivir de la población mundial, para llegar a la cumbre...




www.motorpasion.com


----------



## FranMen (27 Abr 2022)

Argelia amenaza con romper el contrato de gas con España si reabre el gasoducto con Marruecos


"Será considerado como incumplimiento de los compromisos contractuales", señala el Gobierno argelino en un comunicado.




actualidad.rt.com




Tendremos gas a 40€ o no tendremos nada. Mas bien nada


----------



## Tio Pepe (27 Abr 2022)

*Los inventarios mundiales observables de petróleo han caído a un ritmo récord, ahora el más bajo en más de una década.*









How Low Can Oil Inventories Go?


Observable global oil inventories have fallen at record pace, now lowest in more than a decade




commoditycontext.substack.com


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Abr 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> *Los inventarios mundiales observables de petróleo han caído a un ritmo récord, ahora el más bajo en más de una década.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se estan usando las reservas con dos objetivos inutiles.

1- Que el petroleo no suba a 200$ barril por el tema de Ucrania.

2- Intentar como sea que no se note el desastre mundial que supone que los miembros de la OPEP digan a las claras que no pueden suplir el petroleo ruso.

Para mi la guerra ha dejado claro que el tema del peak es real, no una teoria conspiranoica sino algo tangible.

Imaginemos un mundo con cantidades enormes de crudo pero por oferta, demanda y mercados mantienen un precio mas o menos constante para seguir forrandose los proximos 100 años, esta es la teoria de los que piensan que hay petroleo de sobra pero... llega la guerra con Rusia, se le castiga de todas las formas economicas posibles y ya os digo que la forma mas eficaz de acabar con los rusos seria poner en el mercado los millones de barriles que falta.

Imagino que algunos diran que se puede pero que por motivos tecnicos es algo que se hara poco a poco, pero esta teoria falla por el simple hecho de que no se ha conseguido poner ni un barril, ni uno de mas de hecho USA y casi todos los paises han tenido y estan poniendo a disposicion del mercado sus reservas estrategicas, menudo negocio, compras petroleo bararto, lo vendes caro pero lo tienes que reponer infinitamente mas caro, por que lo harian? Facil no hay ya petroleo que llevar al mercado de hecho el peligro de que la situacion se alargue puede acabar tensando la cadena de suministros del oro negro de manera que en un futuro no muy lejano veamos una subida de precios a medida que las reservas bajen y por otro el desabastecimiento de petroleo en los paises mas debiles, por primera vez en la historia podemos ver que paises pobres pueden empezar a ver su mad max particular hecho realidad. El peligro esta ahi solo que es imposible de ver porque ni de coña tenemos los datos.

Tengo claro que a Europa nos van a poner a los pies de los caballos en esta guerra y podemos ser una punta de lanza de desgaste ya que seriamos la excusa perfecta de porque el petroleo no fluye como debiera. Lo curioso es que los acontecimientos pueden precipitarse de manera dramatica a un año vista no mucho mas, puede que menos, tiempos interesantes.


----------



## FranMen (28 Abr 2022)

Germany Supports 'Gradual' EU Ban On Russian Oil As Moscow Rejects Gas Payment From Seized Trading Unit | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




De momento:
-Bulgaria y Polonia con el gas cortado 
-Hungría y Eslovaquia han llegado a un acuerdo para pagar en euros que se cambiarían por rublos
-Una empresa alemana y otra austriaca han llegado a un acuerdo para pagar en rublos (veremos que dicen sus gobiernos)
-10 empresas (no se si se incluyen los 4 anteriores) han abierto cuenta en el banco ruso para pagar el gas, de momento paradas, si no pagan los contratos se acaban en mayo.

Amenazada Alemania que si Polonia (país de paso) roba gas se lo restará de sus envíos


----------



## paqui.67 (28 Abr 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Argelia amenaza con romper el contrato de gas con España si reabre el gasoducto con Marruecos
> 
> 
> "Será considerado como incumplimiento de los compromisos contractuales", señala el Gobierno argelino en un comunicado.
> ...



Menudo subidón este mes en la factura del gas, ya estoy notando las consecuencias. 
De 0,06 €/kWh que pagaba en diciembre a 0,11 €/kWh esta última factura, y lo que te rondaré morena...


----------



## FranMen (28 Abr 2022)

paqui.67 dijo:


> Menudo subidón este mes en la factura del gas, ya estoy notando las consecuencias.
> De 0,06 €/kWh que pagaba en diciembre a 0,11 €/kWh esta última factura, y lo que te rondaré morena...



Mientras tengamos nos podemos dar con un canto en los dientes


----------



## Tio Pepe (28 Abr 2022)

Resumen: Aunque los productores de shale oil quieran aumentar la producción lo tienen jodido. Sin disponibilidad de nuevos equipos de fracking y perforación, elevados costos (coste del acero muy elevado).









In the Top U.S. Oil Field, a Battle for Materials Crimps Growth


A scarcity of equipment, raw materials and workers—and money to invest in building new fracking pumps and drilling rigs—is raising costs and causing delays for some oil producers in the Permian Basin.




www.wsj.com


----------



## Vigilante117 (28 Abr 2022)

U.S. Diesel Futures Close at Record High as Shortage Deepens


Diesel futures trading in New York surged to the highest level in records going back to 1986 as global demand for the fuel remains robust in the wake of Russia’s invasion of Ukraine.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## antorob (29 Abr 2022)

*Depósitos de petróleo convencional no descubiertos. Prospectos.*


abril 29, 2022
El servicio geológico de los EE.UU (USGS) mapea la corteza terrestre buscando fuentes de petróleo convencionales no descubiertas, desde hace años. Una de sus últimas intervenciones corresponde a 2012.
https://pubs.usgs.gov/fs/2012/3042/fs2012-3042.pdf

Podemos resumir en un gráfico donde se puede encontrar petróleo en el futuro y en una tabla, las cantidades que pueden existir en cada zona, excepto en los EE.UU.

Un total de 565.000 millones de barriles de petróleo, estimaba el USGS, la cantidad máxima de petróleo por descubrir. Desde 2012, fecha del informe se han descubierto 11.000 millones de barriles en Guyana (última estimación) y cantidades apreciables en el pre-sal brasileño y en Oriente Medio.



Si esto es todo lo que se puede encontrar, el resultado daría para alargar 15 años , las existencias actuales de petróleo, en el caso de que realmente ese petróleo se descubriera. Ya sabemos que los prospectos pueden fallar si el sello es incompleto y se producen migraciones.
La mayor parte de ese petróleo se encontraría en zonas árticas, con lo que tenemos un problema adicional, por las dificultades técnicas y físicas de la zona.

Y no hay más, señoras y señores.
El planeta se encuentra muy trillado y no es posible aumentar las reservas de forma continua, algo que estamos apreciando con el gráfico de los descubrimientos. La tendencia a la baja no es casualidad.


https://www.rystadenergy.com/newsevents/news/press-releases/2021-global-oil-and-gas-discoveries-projected-to-sink-to-lowest-level-in-75-years2/

"Los descubrimientos globales de petróleo y gas en 2021 están en camino de alcanzar su nivel anual más bajo en 75 años si el resto de diciembre no produce hallazgos significativos, según muestra el análisis de Rystad Energy. A fines de noviembre, los volúmenes globales totales descubiertos este año se calculan en 4.700 millones de barriles de petróleo equivalente (boe) y, sin grandes hallazgos anunciados en lo que va del mes, la industria está en camino a su peor número de descubrimientos desde 1946. Esto también representaría una caída considerable de los 12.500 millones de boe descubiertos en 2020."





Saludos.


----------



## sebboh (29 Abr 2022)

el video ya te lo pusieron en el blog, pero para que quede aqui también


----------



## poppom (29 Abr 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Que nadie espere un colapso repentino ni nada de eso, será un decrecimiento lento como el envejecimiento. Iremos perdiendo poco a poco poder adquisitivo y libertades, se ira instalando sin demasiado ruido y acabará afectando a todos, que nadie piense que se va a salvar porque ahora le va bien, la mitad de la población vivira de subsidios y racionamientos. Habra poca reproducción por hambrunas, alta mortalidad por falta de asistencia y recursos, con eso nos plantamos en el 2050 con 2mil millones menos., y si las vacunas son lo que suponemos seran otros mil millones menos.



El escenario que planteas es el ideal. Dentro de lo malo.
El otro es el de caída rápida, como dice el OP, o gente como Edgar Ocampo.
Yo también lo comparto, creo que en algunos países sí habrá colapso repentinos.
Madmax somalies irán poco a poco llevándose consumidores de crudo dejando a las naciones más fuertes o que cuenten con más recursos lidiando con el decrecimiento.
Podemos pensar en la caída de Roma, y cómo dejo a un imperio Bizantino que supo lidiar con el colapso con ese decrecimiento "lento". Habrá naciones como China, Rusia o EEUU que con sus más y sus menos podrán capear el temporal durante algunas décadas más.
Para España auguro un muy mal futuro, porque estamos muy arriba en niveles de riqueza, pero no lo suficientemente como para llegado el caso, imponernos por la fuerza. Se vio en la plandemia como fuimos de los últimos países ricos en tener mascarillas o los respiradores cuando se suponía que eran vitales. 

Por eso el escenario del lento decrecimiento es el ideal, porque la alternativa es MadMax, The Road o la distopía que prefieran. Con el escenario lento hay cabida para prepararse mejor y evitar ese horror, pero dudo que podamos conseguirlo. Como decía Edgar Ocampo en su charla colapsista, la historia de la humanidad no deja lugar a dudas respecto a cómo irán las cosas cuando falte comida.


----------



## antorob (29 Abr 2022)

poppom dijo:


> El escenario que planteas es el ideal. Dentro de lo malo.
> El otro es el de caída rápida, como dice el OP, o gente como Edgar Ocampo.
> Yo también lo comparto, creo que en algunos países sí habrá colapso repentinos.
> Madmax somalies irán poco a poco llevándose consumidores de crudo dejando a las naciones más fuertes o que cuenten con más recursos lidiando con el decrecimiento.
> ...



Para el escenario de lento decrecimiento sería imprescindible una organización estatal, que ni se ve , ni se le espera.

Nos cogerá por sorpresa, primero la crisis fiduciaria por exceso de impresora y enorme deuda mundial, situación que ha sido arrasada por la inflación. Ahora cualquier decisión que se tome es mala. Tanto si siguen dándole a la impresora (con peligro de pérdida de confianza e hiperinflación) como si suben tipos para frenar la inflación (conlleva una crisis, recesión, depresión, por explosión de todas las burbujas), el resultado es un colapso inevitable seguido por un decrecimiento forzado por la escasez de materias primas (encabezada por el petróleo).

Los tecno-optimistas piensan que la escasez se puede revertir con eficiencia e imaginación, además de una dosis suplementaria de impresora.

Pronto veremos donde termina todo.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (29 Abr 2022)

Y todavía hay algo más incomprensible.

En España tenemos un IPP del 41,6% y en Europa por encima del 30% y aún así, los tipos oficiales permanecen en negativo, con compras de bonos hasta Julio. Es realmente asombroso y algo que se estudiará en los libros de historia económica, donde estaban los responsables del BCE cuando sucedía esto.

La explicación es sencilla. Hemos abusado del concepto de inflación transitoria para evitar subir los tipos, porque si los hubieran subido según indica la ortodoxia clásica, quebraríamos inmediatamente. La culpa viene de atrás, de los largos años de estímulos sin fin y de mirar para otro lado, simplemente esperando, porque resultaba cómodo para los políticos acudir a la financiación gratis, sin tener que promover presupuestos verdaderamente austeros, donde los gastos eran compensados por los ingresos, en lugar de la barra libre en la que hemos vivido.

Ahora han encontrado un culpable, Rusia, pero no van a poder evitar el colapso. La pregunta no es si llegará, sino cuando lo hará.

Saludos.


----------



## nedantes (29 Abr 2022)

*España tendría que fletar 140 barcos para suplir el gas argelino que le llega por tubería*


----------



## FranMen (29 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Para el escenario de lento decrecimiento sería imprescindible una organización estatal, que ni se ve , ni se le espera.
> 
> Nos cogerá por sorpresa, primero la crisis fiduciaria por exceso de impresora y enorme deuda mundial, situación que ha sido arrasada por la inflación. Ahora cualquier decisión que se tome es mala. Tanto si siguen dándole a la impresora (con peligro de pérdida de confianza e hiperinflación) como si suben tipos para frenar la inflación (conlleva una crisis, recesión, depresión, por explosión de todas las burbujas), el resultado es un colapso inevitable seguido por un decrecimiento forzado por la escasez de materias primas (encabezada por el petróleo).
> 
> ...



Por sorpresa a nosotros no, otra cosa es que tengamos capacidad para parar el golpe


----------



## FranMen (29 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Y todavía hay algo más incomprensible.
> 
> En España tenemos un IPP del 41,6% y en Europa por encima del 30% y aún así, los tipos oficiales permanecen en negativo, con compras de bonos hasta Julio. Es realmente asombroso y algo que se estudiará en los libros de historia económica, donde estaban los responsables del BCE cuando sucedía esto.
> 
> ...



“Se estudiará en los libros de historia económica” Decir eso es ser optimista con el futuro  tal y como se están poniendo las cosas
Por cierto, a mi gustaba Australia y más después de leerme las Torres del Olvido en la anterior fase de la crisis pero me ha conmocionado el totalitarismo y como se ha aceptado


----------



## cabronavirus (29 Abr 2022)

Pacoileros del PeakLoL, no hay alternativa, vamos a morir ahogados en el guano, hace como 100 años que empezaron a decir que el pretóleo se acaba, y aquí estamos.

Hay energías renovables a manta, energía geotérmica, energía de las olas del mar, y fertilizante hay a paladas con la mierda y orina de 7000 minolles de personas, claro que lo mismo está un poco contaminada.


----------



## meanboy (30 Abr 2022)

cabronavirus dijo:


> Pacoileros del PeakLoL, no hay alternativa, vamos a morir ahogados en el guano, hace como 100 años que empezaron a decir que el pretóleo se acaba, y aquí estamos.
> 
> Hay energías renovables a manta, energía geotérmica, energía de las olas del mar, y fertilizante hay a paladas con la mierda y orina de 7000 minolles de personas, claro que lo mismo está un poco contaminada.



Claro claro ..


----------



## Eaglenation (30 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Y todavía hay algo más incomprensible.
> 
> En España tenemos un IPP del 41,6% y en Europa por encima del 30% y aún así, los tipos oficiales permanecen en negativo, con compras de bonos hasta Julio. Es realmente asombroso y algo que se estudiará en los libros de historia económica, donde estaban los responsables del BCE cuando sucedía esto.
> 
> ...



Podrías compartir el nombre o la dirección de tu blog?


----------



## Ponix (30 Abr 2022)

quinci dijo:


> La gran pregunta que estoy seguro que alguien en algún sitio ya ha hecho (y para la que más o menos tiene respuesta).
> ¿Cuanta gente es necesaria en el mundo para que los obscenamente ricos puedan seguir con su vida normal?
> O, de otra manera. ¿Notariamos en el "primer mundo" que desaparecieran el 80% de la población de Nigeria, Sudán, Bangladesh...etc?
> Funcionaria el mundo igual si desaparece el 90% de la población?



La solución por si no te has dado cuenta es eliminar a los que más energía consumen. Empiezan por europeos. Mira ucrania.


----------



## Ponix (30 Abr 2022)

cabronavirus dijo:


> Pacoileros del PeakLoL, no hay alternativa, vamos a morir ahogados en el guano, hace como 100 años que empezaron a decir que el pretóleo se acaba, y aquí estamos.
> 
> Hay energías renovables a manta, energía geotérmica, energía de las olas del mar, y fertilizante hay a paladas con la mierda y orina de 7000 minolles de personas, claro que lo mismo está un poco contaminada.



Menudo analfabeto energético. Con gente así poco se puede avanzar. La pena es que sois mayoría, seguramente seas un vacunado.


----------



## Ponix (30 Abr 2022)

antorob dijo:


> *Depósitos de petróleo convencional no descubiertos. Prospectos.*
> 
> 
> abril 29, 2022
> ...



Así de simple. Los buenos pozos, los pozos megarentables ya están más que explotados. Ya solo queda la morralla, la de difícil acceso y relativa rentabilidad. Así pues hay que ser medio anormal para no ver el puto caos en el que se encuentra la civilización.


----------



## Ponix (30 Abr 2022)

poppom dijo:


> El escenario que planteas es el ideal. Dentro de lo malo.
> El otro es el de caída rápida, como dice el OP, o gente como Edgar Ocampo.
> Yo también lo comparto, creo que en algunos países sí habrá colapso repentinos.
> Madmax somalies irán poco a poco llevándose consumidores de crudo dejando a las naciones más fuertes o que cuenten con más recursos lidiando con el decrecimiento.
> ...



Mascarillas no había porque no interesaba comprar sin márgen de beneficios. No te engañes, en esa treta solo había intereses.
El problema de España es que va a tener a cientos de miles de inmigrantes en la frontera. Que estamos endeudados hasta el culo y europa nos robará las cosechas.
Preparad a vuestros hijos para el caos.


----------



## poppom (30 Abr 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Así de simple. Los buenos pozos, los pozos megarentables ya están más que explotados. Ya solo queda la morralla, la de difícil acceso y relativa rentabilidad. Así pues hay que ser medio anormal para no ver el puto caos en el que se encuentra la civilización.



Pues aunque parezca mentira el concepto de rendimientos decrecientes y el papel que juega la energía en la formación de una civilización son conceptos tremendamente complejos de asimilar por el ciudadano medio.
Cuando encaro este problema con alguien nunca abro con el madmax si no con datos y conceptos básicos de termodinámica y da igual que sean ingenieros, físicos, maestros o cajeros del Lidl, el pensamiento mágico se impone.
Ya encontrarán algo es una de sus frases favoritas.
Exagerado. No es para tanto.

Cuando les enfrentas a hechos reales de su día a día como la plandemia o la guerra de Ucrania. La persecución al coche o el cuento climático. La reacción habitual es un silencio acompañado de un leve asentimiento.
Deben ser sus mentes lidiando con la idea del colapso, pero es una idea demasiado horrorosa. Mirar al abismo puede conducirte a quedarte atrapado en él.
Por eso la borregomatrix tiene tantos adeptos. Creer que tiene solución, o que hay en última instancia un complot humano tras esto (y que al ser humano podría revertirse) es la única salida para no lidiar con la verdad.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (30 Abr 2022)

¿No se puede hacer gasolina sintética como los alemanes en la WWII?









Fabricación de combustibles sintéticos en Alemania durante la segunda guerra mundial


Rubén Herrero » El 90% del combustible utilizado por las fuerzas armadas alemanas durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial era de origen sintético, fabricado a base de carbón hidrogenado. Entre 1930 y 194…




triplenlace.com


----------



## poppom (30 Abr 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> ¿No se puede hacer gasolina sintética como los alemanes en la WWII?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se ha comentado ya por el hilo.
Tienes que estar muy desesperado para hacer eso.
Es el equivalente a vender el coche para comprar gasolina.

Un buen símil del petróleo es el de pintar una carretera.
La pintura sería el petróleo y la carretera la civilización. La particularidad del ejemplo es que el bote de pintura estaría anclado en el inicio de la carretera. Es un bote muy muy grande pero si bien los primeros 2 KM de carretera se pintaron con facilidad, poco a poco va costando mucho volver hasta el punto de origen a mojar el pincel con pintura.
Cuánto más lejos llegas, más te cuesta.
Si además, la pintura inicial era mejor que la del medio, que es más acuosa y pinta menos por pincelada, pues el asunto se agrava más.
Llega un punto que al operario le da un infarto volviendo con el pincel para pintar el KM5, pues en esas estamos


----------



## Sombra (30 Abr 2022)

UP! Hilo demasiado bueno para caer en el olvido.


----------



## quinci (30 Abr 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> La solución por si no te has dado cuenta es eliminar a los que más energía consumen. Empiezan por europeos. Mira ucrania.



A los que más energía consumen no hace falta eliminarlos, ya lo hacen ellos solos.
Las tasa de reposicion de cualquier país europeo está por debajo del mínimo de 2,1 hijos por mujer, por ejemplo [ en España más concretamente es de 1,3...y habría que ver cual es esa cifra si del total de nacimientos se excluyeran los que son de inmigrantes...]. Esas cifras son similares en cualquier país digamos del Primer Mundo, para entendernos [en Canadá 1,7...en Australia de 1,6...etc]. 
Esto hace que en cualquier país desarrollado lo que hay ahora mismo es un decrecimiento poblacional de facto que solo se está mitigando mediante inmigración [y natalidad importada o asociada a la misma] y hasta hace unos años por aumento progresivo en la esperanza de vida.
Pero este decrecimiento poblacional general se compensa con creces con lo que se puede ver en este grafico:









Birth rate


The number of live births occurring during the year, per 1,000 people.




ourworldindata.org





Nigeria, por ejemplo, ha pasado de 158 millones de habitantes en 2010 a 206 en 2020 [en diez años han creado un país como España].
Entonces, la cuestión es...eliminar a digamos 125 millones de japoneses o a 200 millones de nigerianos [por poner ejemplos]. Pues ya depende de lo mal pensado que sea uno. Y de lo que se pretenda.


----------



## antorob (30 Abr 2022)

Eaglenation dijo:


> Podrías compartir el nombre o la dirección de tu blog?



Futuro, ciencia ficción y Matrix

Saludos.


----------



## Ponix (30 Abr 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Pues aunque parezca mentira el concepto de rendimientos decrecientes y el papel que juega la energía en la formación de una civilización son conceptos tremendamente complejos de asimilar por el ciudadano medio.
> Cuando encaro este problema con alguien nunca abro con el madmax si no con datos y conceptos básicos de termodinámica y da igual que sean ingenieros, físicos, maestros o cajeros del Lidl, el pensamiento mágico se impone.
> Ya encontrarán algo es una de sus frases favoritas.
> Exagerado. No es para tanto.
> ...



Con el 11s esa visión fue clara. La gente en su interior sabía que había mentiras, que la cosa no cuadraba. Aún así, su método de protección mental fue creer lo oficial, negar lo obvio, ya que admitir la realidad sería admitir que su "gobierno protector" no lo es, no existe, es más, es posiblemente tu peor enemigo. Es algo difícil de asimilar para la mayoría, porque creen que los tiempos feos de los dictadores asesinos ya pasaron, que hoy son imposibles en un mundo occidental. Son estúpidos.
El 11s hoy tiene más sentido que nunca. No hay mejor lugar, con mejores pozos que oriente medio. Eso se sabe desde hace medio siglo o más. De ahí que jamás se haya dejado que se estabilicen. El primer mundo solo existe gracias a destruir el resto de lo que llamamos tercer mundo.


----------



## cabronavirus (30 Abr 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Menudo analfabeto energético. Con gente así poco se puede avanzar. La pena es que sois mayoría, seguramente seas un vacunado.



Gracias por el piropo.

De cuestiones relativas a mi historial clínico no hablo, es confidencial.

El pretóleo se acaba y tendremos que comer grillos y cucarachas, las vacas se tiran pedos y beben mucha agua y el agua se acaba, todo se acaba, menos los morenos que paren como conejos, aunque siempre hayan sequías y hambrunas.

Me lo ha dicho la tele, verdad verdadera.


----------



## Ponix (30 Abr 2022)

cabronavirus dijo:


> Gracias por el piropo.
> 
> De cuestiones relativas a mi historial clínico no hablo, es confidencial.
> 
> ...



El petróleo se acaba no, el petróleo baja su producción. Petróleo hay y habrá, pero no para todos y esto conlleva problemas, problemas graves. No hay que ser ningún lumbreras para predecirlo. 
De esto se lleva hablando mucho tiempo, no es algo que vayas a notar de forma drástica, pero si vives 5 años más te acordarás de estas charlas.


----------



## FranMen (30 Abr 2022)

Es curioso, si cayeran las FAANG sería el fin del mundo, en cambio con una pandemia, escasez de energía y guerra de primer nivel el mundo sigue como si nada. Parece como si existieran varios universos paralelos, a la mayoría les ha tocado vivir en el de los lelos


----------



## antorob (1 May 2022)

*Me estoy empezando a preocupar de verdad.*


mayo 01, 2022
La producción de petróleo de EE.UU. cayó de nuevo en el mes de Febrero, cuando debía haberse recuperado.
https://www.eia.gov/petroleum/production/

Como se puede ver en el gráfico, desde Julio de 2020, la producción norteamericana solo ha aumentado en 350.000 b/d, cantidad ridícula cuando en solo un año (2018), aumentó 2,5 millones de b/d, con los precios del petróleo en 60$.
Lo que quiero decir es que probablemente el shale oil esté llegando a máximos también en el Pérmico.
Este informe de Mike Shellman, advierte que la productividad por pie lateral ha disminuido un 22% desde el segundo semestre de 2019.
Hotel Wolfcamp


La sobresaturación de los pozos dulces en el área de Midland, se ve algo así como en la fotografía.

De momento, para superar la productividad han alargado la longitud de los laterales y aumentado la cantidad de arena y apuntalantes, para incrementar la cantidad de petróleo recuperada, pero aumentar la longitud de los laterales, reduce rápidamente el número de ubicaciones restantes por perforar. Es decir pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.
El uso masivo de los pozos DUC pendientes de completar, unido a la caída de la productividad por pozo, indica que han casi agotado los pozos dulces. Cuando se salen de la zona de los pozos dulces, la producción por pozo cae rápidamente y por eso se sobreexplota la zona. Este abuso trae más problemas como es la pérdida de presión en toda la zona, lo que incide en más caída de la producción futura.
El resumen es que el incremento de los rigs (plataformas de perforación) puede no producir un incremento similar de la producción americana, como anuncia la EIA. En sus informes STEO mensuales, esperan un incremento de 1 millón de b/d en 2022 y otro más en 2023. Previsiones demasiado optimistas viendo la evolución actual.
Además ya estamos viendo discrepancias entre la producción real y la anunciada en los informes semanales, como se puede ver en este gráfico.



Según las estimaciones semanales, la producción de Febrero debía estar en el entorno de 11,600 millones de b/d, cuando ha quedado en 300.000 b/d menos. En Abril han anunciado un incremento hasta 11,900 millones de b/d y estamos muy, muy lejos.
Las consecuencias del peak oil en el Pérmico serían dramáticas, porque el resto de cuencas ya están declinando, lo que conociendo el shale oil, supone una rápida caída , mucho antes del 2025 esperado hasta ahora.
*Por lo tanto la liberación de las Reservas Estratégicas (hasta por tres veces en menos de un año) , tendría que ver con la menor producción de shale oil esperada, unido a la dificultad de importar más petróleo del resto del mundo, en un ambiente de escasez. También se entiende el ruego a la Opep para que aumentara su producción durante meses, mucho antes de la invasión rusa. 
*
La caída de inventarios está sacando a la luz, un problema largo tiempo aplazado y es el impacto del peak oil en la oferta. Mientras la demanda todavía no se ha recuperado hasta los niveles de 2019, la oferta está sufriendo el inicio del descenso del peak oil. Incluso siendo un descenso muy pequeño todavía, hace inviable suplir el incremento de la demanda. *La reducción de inventarios pone de manifiesto, que cuando China termine con los confinamientos y empiece la época del año que más se consume, la oferta esté 4 millones de b/d por debajo de la demanda, lo que obligará a una destrucción de la demanda salvaje, para igualar oferta y demanda, ante unos inventarios ya muy reducidos.*
Si recordamos el gráfico del consumo estacional, podemos ver que la demanda aumenta muchísimo en el verano (tercer trimestre). Nada menos 3,4 millones de b/d entre un trimestre (en el que estamos actualmente) y el siguiente (el verano). 



Las implicaciones de este desfase, han provocado desesperación entre los dirigentes. Es muy posible que se utilice la guerra rusa y las sanciones al petróleo, para justificar un racionamiento más grave de lo previsto. Los anuncios de la AIE para reducir el consumo de petróleo se potenciarán en un esfuerzo por aguantar los servicios imprescindibles.
Hasta ahora pensaba que querrían salvar el verano, pero ahora no veo como pueden hacerlo. Y la guerra con Rusia solo puede empeorar, no descartando ya, el conflicto directo entre fuerzas de la OTAN y Rusia, con las desagradables derivadas de todo tipo, de semejante acontecimiento.

Vienen tiempos muy difíciles y empiezan ya mismo. 


Saludos.


----------



## tomac (1 May 2022)

antorob dijo:


> *Me estoy empezando a preocupar de verdad.*
> 
> 
> mayo 01, 2022
> ...




Interesantes Quark, a mi me empieza a preocupar el tema de que si la fiesta sigue cuando las reservas de petroleo de USA empiecen a escasear quiere decir que se van a tener que volver a cargar de nuevo y eso se va a sumar a la demanda existente, lo que aun va a presionar mas la demanda. 

Viendo esto pienso que ellos creen que antes de que esto suceda ya se habrá entrado en recesión y la demanda ya se habrá desplomado.


----------



## antorob (1 May 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Interesantes Quark, a mi me empieza a preocupar el tema de que si la fiesta sigue cuando las reservas de petroleo de USA empiecen a escasear quiere decir que se van a tener que volver a cargar de nuevo y eso se va a sumar a la demanda existente, lo que aun va a presionar mas la demanda.
> 
> Viendo esto pienso que ellos creen que antes de que esto suceda ya se habrá entrado en recesión y la demanda ya se habrá desplomado.



El problema del peak oil es que la producción de petróleo va a más de forma continua.

Y no hemos resuelto el problema de los coches, como para entrar en maquinaría pesada.

Los americanos "beben" petróleo como si fuera cerveza. No creo que se acostumbren a tener recesión-depresión permanente. Miedo me da.

Saludos.


----------



## sebboh (1 May 2022)

y el mas que probable futuro de España (ya que más o menos hacemos las mismas paridas)


----------



## nedantes (1 May 2022)

*diésel para la cena*




> “ _Gobernar una gran nación es como cocinar un pescado pequeño: demasiada manipulación lo echará a perder_ ”. – Lao Tse



Las palabras _comestible_ y _comestible_ a menudo se usan indistintamente, pero incrustadas en sus respectivas definiciones hay una distinción que marca una diferencia importante. Comestible significa " _*seguro*_ para comer", mientras que comestible significa " _*agradable*_ para comer". Una variante de la palabra comestible es _delicioso_ , comúnmente definida como “ _*muy *_ _*agradable*_ de comer”. Delicioso ciertamente suena más tentador que altamente comestible, una frase que nadie usaría para complementar una exquisita comida preparada por un chef profesional. Encontramos tales matices lingüísticos agradables.

Si el balance de calorías que una persona consume es comestible, comestible o delicioso depende de dónde se encuentre en la jerarquía de necesidades de Maslow, un concepto que cubrimos extensamente en un artículo que escribimos en julio pasado llamado _¿Por qué las vacas son sagradas? _ Para quienes se encuentran en la base de la pirámide, la lucha por consumir suficientes alimentos comestibles solo para ver otro amanecer define gran parte de su existencia. En la parte superior de la pirámide se sientan aquellas almas afortunadas que pueden darse el lujo de cocinar deliciosas comidas con ingredientes frescos, comer en excelentes restaurantes o incluso contratar a un chef personal para atender todas sus necesidades dietéticas.



A nivel molecular, la distinción entre comestible y no comestible puede ser sutil. La reorganización de unos pocos átomos dentro de una estructura química similar puede marcar la diferencia entre la saciedad y un viaje a la sala de emergencias. Antes del advenimiento de las industrias químicas y energéticas modernas, la humanidad aprovechó los subproductos animales y vegetales para crear muchos de los materiales funcionales que se utilizan en la vida diaria, lo que hizo que la compensación entre alimentos y otras necesidades fuera más visceral de lo que es hoy. Las partes comestibles se _*comían*_ y las cosas no comestibles, presumiblemente identificadas a través de una desafortunada serie de experimentos de prueba y error, se convertían en otras cosas útiles o se quemaban para crear energía.

Armados con el dominio de la química de la humanidad, ahora podemos reorganizar los átomos con una especificidad asombrosa a una escala inimaginable, empujando a miles de millones de personas más arriba en la jerarquía de Maslow de lo que lo harían de otra manera. Además de usar combustibles fósiles para crear la mayoría de los materiales que nos rodean, los aprovechamos para producir fertilizantes, herbicidas, fungicidas y otros insumos en el proceso agrícola, aumentando el rendimiento de los cultivos a niveles que antes se creían imposibles. También sintetizamos montañas de ingredientes comestibles directamente del petróleo y el gas. Recorrer una fábrica moderna de procesamiento de alimentos parecería casi indistinguible de una planta química especializada, principalmente porque no son tan diferentes.



Si bien tiene mucho sentido aprovechar nuestra abundancia de combustibles fósiles y la capacidad de manipularlos a nivel molecular para aumentar la abundancia mundial de alimentos, hacer el esfuerzo de cultivar alimentos solo para dar la vuelta y _*quemarlos para obtener energía*_ parece menos que ideal. En un artículo controvertido que escribimos en enero titulado " _Elogio del etanol de maíz_ ", presentamos la teoría de que la adopción del etanol de maíz como aditivo obligatorio para la _*gasolina*_ fue un plan para encubrir uno de los mayores escándalos ambientales del siglo pasado: el uso de tetraetilo de plomo como agente antidetonante. Si bien algunos lectores interpretaron que nuestro artículo apoyaba esta política, sin duda debido al título, nuestro objetivo principal era resaltar la desagradable historia que nos llevó a la situación actual y cómo fue predominantemente un compromiso político sucio. En retrospectiva, " _Por qué el etanol de maíz es una cosa"_ podría haber sido un mejor título.

Ningún compromiso de este tipo respalda la decisión de utilizar productos alimenticios como sustitutos del _*diésel*_ , una política que empeorará sustancialmente la crisis alimentaria mundial que se está desarrollando si no se revierte pronto.

Cuando se refina un barril de petróleo, se separa en varios productos utilizando los diferentes puntos de ebullición de sus componentes. La gasolina hierve a una temperatura más baja que el diesel y representa alrededor del 43% de cada barril de petróleo. El diésel representa aproximadamente el 27 %, y el otro 30 % se destina a combustible para calefacción, combustible para aviones, asfalto y otros materiales importantes. Debido a su mayor densidad de energía por galón y la eficiencia de los motores diseñados para usarlo, el diésel es un combustible deseable, especialmente para los camiones de larga distancia.



_Camiones en la bomba | imágenes falsas_

Desafortunadamente para aquellos que se encuentran cerca de la parte inferior de la pirámide de Maslow, muchos aceites de cocina (grasa líquida aislada de varios cultivos que se usan ampliamente para freír, hornear y otros tipos de preparación de alimentos en todo el mundo) tienen una estructura molecular bastante similar a la del diesel. No se necesita mucha magia química para transformar los aceites de cocina que antes eran comestibles en sustitutos viables del valioso combustible. Ahora que el cabildeo ambiental ha convencido a los funcionarios gubernamentales de todo el mundo de que el "contenido de carbono renovable" es _prima facia _ algo deseable, una falacia que merece su propio artículo de _Doomberg _ , existen varios mandatos para literalmente sacar comida de la boca de los hambrientos y bombearla en nuestros camiones para quemar. Por el planeta, y todo eso.

La primera encarnación comercialmente relevante de un sustituto del diesel derivado de cultivos es un producto conocido como _*biodiesel.*_. Los aceites derivados de palma, girasol, soja, colza y ricino se utilizan como insumos, por nombrar algunos, y se hacen reaccionar con metanol (derivado de combustibles fósiles) en un proceso químico conocido como transesterificación. La transesterificación genera un producto con mayor contenido de oxígeno que el diesel estándar. Esto presenta algunos desafíos, incluido un rendimiento deficiente a baja temperatura, un mayor crecimiento microbiano, la corrosión de las piezas del motor y costos de envío más altos (el biodiésel no puede aprovechar las tuberías existentes que se utilizan para transportar diésel normal). Al igual que el etanol de maíz, el biodiésel se mezcla con diésel normal en concentraciones de entre el 2 y el 20 % antes de comercializarse. A pesar de estas limitaciones, los mandatos gubernamentales han motivado a los agricultores de todo el mundo a redirigir una parte considerable de sus cultivos de la tienda de comestibles a la gasolinera.

Casi todos los desafíos del biodiésel se han superado con el reciente desarrollo del _*diésel renovable*_ , un material sintetizado mediante el hidrotratamiento de aceites de cocina. Así es como la Agencia de Información de Energía de EE. UU. (EIA) describe las diferencias (énfasis añadido):



> “ _El diesel renovable es un combustible diesel a base de biomasa similar al biodiesel, pero con diferencias importantes. A diferencia del biodiésel, el diésel renovable es un hidrocarburo que es *químicamente equivalente al diésel de petróleo* y se puede usar como *biocombustible directo* que no requiere mezclarse con diésel de petróleo para su uso...
> Debido a que el diésel renovable es un combustible directo, *cumple con la especificación ASTM D975 para diésel de petróleo y puede mezclarse, transportarse e incluso coprocesarse sin problemas con diésel de petróleo. *_”





_Crédito de la imagen: iStockPhoto / Lori Hays_

Para los camioneros obligados a cumplir con los mandatos de contenido de carbono renovable, el diesel renovable es una bendición. No requiere ningún cambio de su parte, es indistinguible del diésel regular y les permite proclamar con orgullo su buena fe verde. Para las empresas que lo producen, el diesel renovable es una olla de oro financiera ordenada por el gobierno. La Agencia de Protección Ambiental de EE. UU. (EPA) emite valiosos números de identificación renovable (RIN) para rastrear el cumplimiento de varios mandatos y estimular la producción. También hay un crédito fiscal nacional de $1 por galón para incentivar aún más a los productores.

Si bien el apoyo a nivel federal ha sido importante, el verdadero impulsor de la adopción del diésel renovable ha sido el Estado de California. A través de su programa de estándares de combustibles bajos en carbono (LCFS), se están emitiendo créditos que actualmente se cotizan a $115 por tonelada de carbono, y el diésel renovable es ahora la mayor fuente de créditos incrementales. Esto es _*antes*_ de que entre en funcionamiento la capacidad real para producir diésel renovable.

¿De dónde vendrá todo este diésel renovable? En los EE. UU., los aceites de soja son el principal insumo y no debería sorprender que las estrategias de plantación se modifiquen rápidamente para producir más. Esta cita de un consultor de la industria enmarca bien la magnitud de la próxima interrupción:



> “ _El espectacular desarrollo de la industria del diesel renovable de EE. UU. es similar a cómo el etanol cambió la industria del maíz de EE. UU. de 2007 a 2010, dice Dan Basse, presidente de AgResource Company. Pero él cree que el diesel renovable podría ser más disruptivo.
> *Estamos pidiendo 90,5 millones de acres de soja en 2022 frente a los 87 millones de este año, y eso solo nos ayuda a comenzar a satisfacer la demanda de diésel renovable* ” , dice. “ *Entonces necesitaríamos aumentar la superficie cultivada con soja entre 5 y 7 millones cada año. Tenemos que superar los 120 millones de acres de soja para satisfacer la creciente demanda de diésel renovable. *'_ ”



Con la fuerza del pulgar del gobierno en la escala de la demanda que agrava las presiones inflacionarias preexistentes que golpean a los agricultores , el precio de la soja se ha disparado a nuevos máximos históricos. Al momento de escribir este artículo, la soya se cotiza a $17 por bushel, más del _*doble*_ del precio observado hace solo dos años. A menos que estas políticas se deshagan, es difícil imaginar un escenario en el que disminuya el impulso positivo de los precios.



En un artículo que escribimos en octubre pasado llamado _Starvation Diet_ , advertimos que la crisis energética que se desarrolla desencadenaría una hambruna global, un proceso que sería exacerbado por el proteccionismo. He aquí un pasaje clave:



> “ _Hemos escrito extensamente sobre cómo se rompió el mercado de la energía en Europa y cómo el efecto dominó se extenderá a través de nuestras delicadas cadenas de suministro como un látigo *. Cuando el suministro de bienes críticos escasea, los países implementan políticas proteccionistas* en un intento inútil de minimizar el impacto en el país. Generalmente sigue una serie en cascada de movimientos de represalia, *que conducen a un cierre de vapor económico* . Estamos viendo que ese patrón se desarrolla ahora en la agricultura. _”



Aunque no nos alegra que se demuestre que tenemos razón en este sentido, la semana pasada surgieron más pruebas de nuestra presciencia cuando Indonesia conmocionó al mundo al prohibir todas las exportaciones de aceite de palma. Los aceites de cocina se pueden sustituir entre sí y las presiones de los precios sobre un aceite inevitablemente hacen que la oferta sea menor que la de los demás. Así es como _The Guardian _ describe la situación:



> Se espera _que el precio de los aceites comestibles como el aceite de soja, el aceite de girasol y el aceite de colza suba después de que Indonesia anunciara una prohibición sorpresiva de exportación de aceite de palma, advirtieron los expertos.
> *Los principales aceites comestibles ya escasean* debido al clima adverso y la invasión de Rusia a Ucrania. *La decisión de Indonesia de pausar las exportaciones ejercerá una presión adicional sobre los consumidores sensibles a los costos en Asia y África, afectados por los precios más altos del combustible y los alimentos*_ ”.



La magnitud de esta prohibición no puede exagerarse. Según datos de _Statista_ , el aceite de palma representó el 35% de todo el aceite de cocina producido el año pasado. Indonesia es responsable de un _*asombroso 60%*_ de la producción mundial de aceite de palma. Las ondas expansivas que emanan de este movimiento explosivo se sentirán en todo el mundo, de manera más aguda en aquellos que ya están al borde y que menos pueden permitirse el lujo de reaccionar. Sin rodeos, la gente se va a morir de hambre.

Frente a una crisis energética mundial, la guerra en Ucrania, la escasez de alimentos y la inflación desenfrenada, ¿tiene sentido redirigir tantos acres de tierras de cultivo valiosas para producir diésel renovable, un combustible que podemos extraer fácil y directamente a nivel nacional? ¿Entienden nuestros formuladores de políticas la naturaleza interconectada de estos mercados y cómo forzar un vínculo fuerte entre el diesel y la soya crea un túnel a través del cual el contagio de la crisis en un mercado se filtra directamente al otro? Imagínese lo grotesco que debe parecer este espectáculo a los más vulnerables entre nosotros. Mientras se esfuerzan por conseguir suficientes alimentos comestibles para sobrevivir, nuestros sabelotodos de élite se atiborran de los aperitivos más deliciosos que el circuito de cócteles puede ofrecer. A través de una ignorancia impactante o una indiferencia insensible,

*¿Salvar el planeta para quién, exactamente? *¿Los ciudadanos más pobres de la Tierra? No.

*Que coman diesel.*


----------



## nedantes (1 May 2022)

*Las claves del corte de gas ruso: ¿Habrá racionamiento de combustible en Europa?*


----------



## FranMen (2 May 2022)

Hola, comentando al blog, no se los Campos de Castilla que son los importantes, pero por el sur los cereales están este año creciendo como nunca. Dios aprieta pero no ahoga


----------



## antorob (3 May 2022)

Las reservas de petróleo de Oriente Medio.

*Las reservas de petróleo de Oriente Medio.*


mayo 03, 2022
Después de una interesante discusión en el blog, surgió la duda sobre las verdaderas reservas de petróleo que las entidades oficiales mantienen año tras año, al menos en lo referente a los datos de la Opep.
Para aclarar mi postura, traigo un antiguo artículo de Ron Patterson, en "peak oil barrel", donde expone las mismas dudas que planteaba ayer. Ron estuvo trabajando para Saudí Aramco durante cinco años.

Ron, también acepta que la gran mayoría de los analistas de todo el mundo, no tienen problema en asumir como ciertas, las cifras oficiales, pero considera la imposición de reservas de la Opep, como una dictadura burocrática impuesta desde los despachos e inservible cuando se quiere contabilizar las reservas de petróleo reales.
*En los gráficos de las reservas de Oriente Medio, se puede apreciar como, sin mediar ningún descubrimiento relevante, las reservas de petróleo de Kuwait, Irán, Iraq, EAU y Arabia, subieron en vertical entre 1984 y 1988, permaneciendo desde entonces casi sin variación, a pesar de la falta de nuevos descubrimientos y la producción anual de cada país.*
Es decir, cada año las reservas de petróleo de todos estos países eran repuestas, exactamente en la misma cantidad que su propia producción. Y no solo un año, sino que han estado así durante cuarenta años, en un ejercicio difícil de creer, excepto para los analistas de todo el mundo, que nunca dudan de la verdad oficial. 
Según los cálculos de Ron Patterson, las reservas mundiales estarían entorno a 800.000 millones de barriles en 2014. Como han pasado 7 años, a razón de una producción de unos 30.000 millones de barriles al año, las reservas actuales se situarían en torno a 600.000 millones, que encaja bastante bien, con mis previsiones, a partir de otras fuentes.
Petróleo para 15 o 20 años. Nada más.
Los descubrimientos de petróleo en estos últimos 7 años, casi despreciables, si descontamos los 11.000 millones de Guyana. El gas en rojo, mucho mejor. 2021 ha sido el peor año de los últimos 75.
2021 global oil and gas discoveries projected to sink to lowest level in 75 years



World Proved Oil Reserves, Fact or Fiction – Peak Oil Barrel
*Reservas Mundiales Probadas de Petróleo, Realidad o Ficción*
04/12/2014 Ron Patterson Sin categorizar
La EIA publica Anualmente una lista de Reservas Mundiales Probadas de Petróleo Crudo . Aunque todos los gráficos de esta publicación utilizan los datos de la EIA, BP, la AIE y prácticamente todas las demás agencias de informes del mundo utilizan básicamente los mismos datos. Mi opinión es que estos datos son engañosos y carecen por completo de sentido. Esto es especialmente cierto en el caso de las Reservas de Oriente Medio de la OPEP. Sin embargo, debido a que los medios de comunicación y quizás el 90% de los analistas de energía en el mundo toman estos datos como un evangelio, esta información errónea se convierte en un problema grave.
Pero primero veamos los datos. Data de 2014 en la mayoría de los casos, pero algunos datos solo van hasta 2013. Todos los datos son miles de millones de barriles de reservas.
 La EIA dijo que teníamos 1.646 mil millones de barriles de reservas probadas en 2013. Otras agencias ponen esa cifra un poco más alta, pero aceptaremos esto. ¿Y dónde están ubicadas estas reservas?

Se supone que casi la mitad de las reservas probadas del mundo se encuentran en el Medio Oriente. En realidad, sería mucho más del 60% si no fuera por las recientes adiciones a las reservas mundiales por parte de Venezuela Bitumen y Canadian Tar Sands.


Estas son las reservas probadas reclamadas por Canadá y Venezuela. La EIA describe las reservas probadas como “reservas de petróleo crudo que se pueden recuperar con certeza razonable”. Entonces, Canadá tiene 173 mil millones de barriles de reservas y Venezuela 298 mil millones de barriles de reservas que podemos creer que tienen una “certeza razonable de ser recuperables”. ¿Qué significa eso?

Como puede ver, las reservas probadas de Medio Oriente siempre aumentan, nunca disminuyen, sin importar cuánto petróleo se extraiga de esas reservas cada año. Y los medios de comunicación mundiales aceptan esta tontería sin dudarlo. Una vez escuché a un reportero de CNBC señalar el aumento de las reservas mundiales probadas en la década de los 80 como prueba de que estamos encontrando cantidades masivas de petróleo nuevo todo el tiempo. Nadie se molestó en señalar que todo este petróleo fue encontrado en salas de juntas por burócratas que simplemente "decidieron" que esa era la cantidad de petróleo que tenían.

sigue...


Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (3 May 2022)

El fondo soberano de Noruega avisa a los inversores: ''Nos enfrentamos a los mayores cambios en 30 años''


El fondo soberano Noruego es el más grande del mundo, con 1,3 billones de dólares de patrimonio. Sus gestores han demostrado ser grandes estrategas a lo largo de su historia, logrando mejores resultados que los índices clave y que buena parte de la industria de los fondos de inversión de gestión...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## chemarin (3 May 2022)

antorob dijo:


> *Me estoy empezando a preocupar de verdad.*
> 
> 
> mayo 01, 2022
> ...



La verdad es que me sorprende tu forma de razonar, ¿nos estás diciendo que los dirigentes occidentales son tan psicópatas que prefieren la guerra nuclear con Rusia antes que decirle a la población que nos quedamos sin petróleo?


----------



## antorob (3 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> La verdad es que me sorprende tu forma de razonar, ¿nos estás diciendo que los dirigentes occidentales son tan psicópatas que prefieren la guerra nuclear con Rusia antes que decirle a la población que nos quedamos sin petróleo?



Es mucho más complejo.

Detrás de las sanciones está la pretensión de EE.UU. de eliminar un productor de materias primas (muy importante), que amenaza con dejar de utilizar el dólar para sus intercambios comerciales. Puesto que el dólar necesita seguir siendo la moneda de reserva mundial y que todas las transacciones de materias primas (empezando por el petróleo) sean en dólares, lo que en realidad tenemos es una lucha por la supervivencia de la hegemonía de EE.UU.

Y para ello, llegara hasta donde haga falta.

Como no creo que Rusia ceda ( a la vista de sus reacciones a las sanciones y por el apoyo chino), por eso veo peligro de conflicto mundial. 

Todo esto ya lo he narrado en el blog, pero no lo puedo estar repitiendo en cada post.



Saludos.


----------



## chemarin (3 May 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Es mucho más complejo.
> 
> Detrás de las sanciones está la pretensión de EE.UU. de eliminar un productor de materias primas (muy importante), que amenaza con dejar de utilizar el dólar para sus intercambios comerciales. Puesto que el dólar necesita seguir siendo la moneda de reserva mundial y que todas las transacciones de materias primas (empezando por el petróleo) sean en dólares, lo que en realidad tenemos es una lucha por la supervivencia de la hegemonía de EE.UU.
> 
> ...



No sigo el hilo regularmente, de vez en cuando me aparece en nuevos mensajes tu hilo y me suelo ir a las últimas páginas, ¿qué blog tienes?

Claro que es más complejo, el enfrentamiento entre Rusia-China y la OTAN es por el poder mundial, pero en tu post hacías una simplificación completamente absurda o venías a relacionar la guerra mundial con la escasez energética, y no es por eso, aunque obviamente el control de la energía tiene que ver con el poder mundial, pero también el control del sistema financiero tiene que ver, y el control sobre las materias primas, pero en última instancia es el control sobre un territorio y el control de las mentes de los ciudadanos.

Y pasan los meses y los años y los defensores del peak-oil no conseguís articular un razonamiento que permita entender por qué los dirigentes mundiales prefieren marear la perdiz, con plandemias o desabastecimientos varios, antes de reconocer los problemas y afrontar las soluciones. Y vuestro principal argumento es que decrece la producción mundial de petróleo, pero ¿decrece por lo que decís o decrece porque a los que mandan les interesa eso?


----------



## chemarin (3 May 2022)

Vigilante117 dijo:


> A diferencia de muchos otros iluminados que responden en este hilo, yo reconozco mi total ignorancia sobre si hay o no hay peak oil.
> 
> Directamente, no tengo ni puñetera idea.
> 
> ...



Mira, post para enmarcar, inteligencia, comprensión y reconocimiento de las limitaciones que todos tenemos para conocer el tema, muy diferente a los iluminados que afirman que hay peak-oil, a quienes no voy a citar porque sois legión. Y sí, un iluminado es aquel que confunde lo que ve con lo que es.


----------



## chemarin (3 May 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Creeis que para 2030 habra una emigracion masiva de la ciudad al campo cuando los efectos del peak oil se hagan muy evidentes he leido en varios articulos que probablemente suceda.



Es decir, que los del campo que son los que pueden sembrar patatas aunque no haya gasoil se van a ir a las ciudades a comer ratas. Buena jugada, sí señor.


----------



## antorob (3 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No sigo el hilo regularmente, de vez en cuando me aparece en nuevos mensajes tu hilo y me suelo ir a las últimas páginas, ¿qué blog tienes?
> 
> Claro que es más complejo, el enfrentamiento entre Rusia-China y la OTAN es por el poder mundial, pero en tu post hacías una simplificación completamente absurda o venías a relacionar la guerra mundial con la escasez energética, y no es por eso, aunque obviamente el control de la energía tiene que ver con el poder mundial, pero también el control del sistema financiero tiene que ver, y el control sobre las materias primas, pero en última instancia es el control sobre un territorio y el control de las mentes de los ciudadanos.
> 
> Y pasan los meses y los años y los defensores del peak-oil no conseguís articular un razonamiento que permita entender por qué los dirigentes mundiales prefieren marear la perdiz, con plandemias o desabastecimientos varios, antes de reconocer los problemas y afrontar las soluciones. Y vuestro principal argumento es que decrece la producción mundial de petróleo, pero ¿decrece por lo que decís o decrece porque a los que mandan les interesa eso?



Se pueden buscar explicaciones tan complejas como quiera uno, pero me limito a aplicar la navaja de Ockham a mi razonamiento.

En los años 40-50 el petróleo era muy barato porque había abundancia y se extraía de tierra a poca profundidad.

En los años 50-60-70 seguía habiendo abundancia, pero se necesitaban yacimientos más profundos.

En los años 80, se empezó a extraer petróleo del mar, en zonas litorales a baja profundidad como el Mar del Norte. Más caro que en tierra, pero relativamente barato.

En los años 90, comenzaron los desarrollos en aguas ultraprofundas del Golfo de México en EE.UU y en zonas polares en Alaska. Luego en Nigeria-Angola, más aguas ultraprofundas y además sin infraestructuras. Mucho más caro.

En el 2000-2010, se atrevieron con el pre-sal brasileño, que no solo está en aguas muy profundas, sino que además debe atravesar una capa de sal de 2 kilómetros de espesor, muy compleja de tratar y muy cara. Incluso comenzaron a trabajar en Kashagan con petróleos sulfurados, muy corrosivos. Todo muy caro.

Desde 2010, la desesperación hizo mella en el sector, y acudieron al shale oil y a las arenas asfálticas de Canadá. Depósitos complicados y además tan caros, que necesitaban petróleo por encima de 80$ para ser rentables.

Entre 2014-2018, las empresas de shale oil, perdieron lo que no está escrito, quebraron y se endeudaron por la bajada de los precios del petróleo y aún hoy, siguen agotadas por sus inmensas deudas.

En 2019, se agotaron los pozos dulces del shale oil y se produjo el peak shale.

Este proceso de perforar depósitos cada vez más caros, no se produce si existen reservas en exceso. Se hace cuando queda poco petróleo y el precio tiende a subir. Si quedara mucho, nunca se explotarían porque el precio del petróleo no subiría de forma consistente en el tiempo.

Es una explicación sencilla, añadida al hecho de que la tasa de reposición del petróleo actualmente extraído, se queda entre el 10-20%, con lo que consumimos las reservas existentes a velocidad de vértigo.

No hace falta buscar teorías de la conspiración, me basta esta sencilla explicación que termina en el peak oil, por agotamiento de las reservas.


Cada uno que busque su explicación. Esta es la mía.

Saludos.


----------



## chemarin (3 May 2022)

Creo que es este tu blog:
Futuro, ciencia ficción y Matrix

Y parece que utilizas este hilo para promocionarlo, aunque es verdad que lo haces "elegantemente".


----------



## antorob (3 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Creo que es este tu blog:
> Futuro, ciencia ficción y Matrix
> 
> Y parece que utilizas este hilo para promocionarlo, aunque es verdad que lo haces "elegantemente".



Pues no. No quiero "promoción".

El blog tiene una limitación en sus respuestas. Algunos no pueden responder por el sistema operativo y sobre todo, no se pueden incrustar gráficos. Así que les dije que abría un hilo en burbuja, para que todos pudieran responder con más amplitud.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (3 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Creo que es este tu blog:
> Futuro, ciencia ficción y Matrix
> 
> Y parece que utilizas este hilo para promocionarlo, aunque es verdad que lo haces "elegantemente".




Mira, me has hecho pensar que hago aquí.

No tiene sentido dedicar tantas horas para luego recibir cierto desprecio, cuando no insultos. 

Tampoco es una cuestión monetaria, porque no tengo ni publicidad.

Convencer a la gente, ya he comprobado a lo largo de muchos años, que es tiempo perdido.

Así que quizás sea tema de orgullo personal, lo cual, pensándolo un poco, también me molesta internamente. 

Puede que sea hora de dejarlo.

Gracias por hacerme reflexionar.

Saludos.


----------



## chemarin (3 May 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Mira, me has hecho pensar que hago aquí.
> 
> No tiene sentido dedicar tantas horas para luego recibir cierto desprecio, cuando no insultos.
> 
> ...



Pues has entendido bien mi mensaje. Yo ya tengo alguna edad (me refiero que hace tiempo que perdí mis ardores de juventud) y no tengo tanto interés en "tener razón" como la tenía hace unos años. Cuando alguien dedica tanto tiempo a defender una idea suele ser por un fuerte ego o que sale el "predicador" que todos llevamos dentro. Haz lo que consideres oportuno, si te soy sincero, he acabado por respetarte, pienso diferente, pero veo que lo que escribes está respaldado con datos o reflexiones que entran dentro de la posibilidad (que no hay que confundir con que sean ciertas). Por mi parte no te vayas hombre.


----------



## antorob (3 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Pues has entendido bien mi mensaje. Yo ya tengo alguna edad (me refiero que hace tiempo que perdí mis ardores de juventud) y no tengo tanto interés en "tener razón" como la tenía hace unos años. Cuando alguien dedica tanto tiempo a defender una idea suele ser por un fuerte ego o que sale el "predicador" que todos llevamos dentro. Haz lo que consideres oportuno, si te soy sincero, he acabado por respetarte, pienso diferente, pero veo que lo que escribes está respaldado con datos o reflexiones que entran dentro de la posibilidad (que no hay que confundir con que sean ciertas). Por mi parte no te vayas hombre.



No te preocupes, en todo caso te agradezco el mensaje.

La tarea de comunicador si tenía sentido antes del peak oil. Si (para mí) llegó en Noviembre-2018, ya no le veo tanto sentido, excepto el de buscar un reconocimiento que, en mi fuero interno, no necesito. Por lo tanto, no tiene sentido continuar, excepto por el placer de intercambiar ideas, con gente conocida o desconocida, siempre desde el respeto.

Me lo pensaré, y de nuevo gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (3 May 2022)

No creo que ni EE.UU., ni Rusia sean inocentes en este juego que pagaremos todos.

Se han formado dos bloques y ya veremos hasta donde nos llevan.

Saludos.


----------



## Truki (3 May 2022)

Este es de los hilos más interesantes de Burbuja, espero que continue para que los foreros puedan dar sus opiniones . No sé quien tiene la razón en el decrecimiento de la energía y como la conclusión llegará cuando ya no estemos para poder discutirla, sigamos tranquilamente opinando que no nos cuesta dinero y un poco nos entretiene .


----------



## meanboy (3 May 2022)

El diesel ya esta mas caro que la gasolina, prueba suficiente para no dudar de que estamos en el pico de extracción. A partir de aqui todo ira cuesta abajo. 
Aprovechad al maximo el final de la mejor era de la humanidad.


----------



## Rotto2 (3 May 2022)

Hay gente que se cree todas las catástrofes y ninguna es cierta. Ni pikoil ni pikleches. Todo son bulos. Todo. 

Parece mentira que os pagáramos el cole gratis para esto.


----------



## usuario baneado (3 May 2022)

No hay pikoilín hasta que deje de ver vuelos coladero y pateras llegar.


----------



## FranMen (3 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Pues has entendido bien mi mensaje. Yo ya tengo alguna edad (me refiero que hace tiempo que perdí mis ardores de juventud) y no tengo tanto interés en "tener razón" como la tenía hace unos años. Cuando alguien dedica tanto tiempo a defender una idea suele ser por un fuerte ego o que sale el "predicador" que todos llevamos dentro. Haz lo que consideres oportuno, si te soy sincero, he acabado por respetarte, pienso diferente, pero veo que lo que escribes está respaldado con datos o reflexiones que entran dentro de la posibilidad (que no hay que confundir con que sean ciertas). Por mi parte no te vayas hombre.



Una de las razones por las que escribe Antorob es porque le gustaría estar equivocado y encontrar alguien que sea capaz de desmentirle con datos sobre la mesa


----------



## FranMen (3 May 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Mira, me has hecho pensar que hago aquí.
> 
> No tiene sentido dedicar tantas horas para luego recibir cierto desprecio, cuando no insultos.
> 
> ...



En las campañas de deshabituación se considera un éxito conseguir desenganchar a menos de un 5%. Se siguen haciendo, por algo será


----------



## meanboy (3 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Hay gente que se cree todas las catástrofes y ninguna es cierta. Ni pikoil ni pikleches. Todo son bulos. Todo.
> 
> Parece mentira que os pagáramos el cole gratis para esto.



Tenemos que creer lo que tu dices porque lo dices tu? asi sin mas?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 May 2022)

ajmens dijo:


> Bueno tranquilidad que para algo han vacunado al 90% de la gente. Solo tienen que activar la fecha de caducidad para que la gente no viva mas de X años...



¿Y cómo crees que lo van a hacer, quizás con el 5G?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 May 2022)

usuario baneado dijo:


> No hay pikoilín hasta que deje de ver vuelos coladero y pateras llegar.



Se nota que pierdes aceite, mariconcín.


----------



## 121 (4 May 2022)

Es posible que nos metan los coches eléctricos con calzador no por ecologismo sino para que la gente tenga capacidad de desplazarse de aquí a 10 años?


----------



## risto mejido (4 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Pues has entendido bien mi mensaje. Yo ya tengo alguna edad (me refiero que hace tiempo que perdí mis ardores de juventud) y no tengo tanto interés en "tener razón" como la tenía hace unos años. Cuando alguien dedica tanto tiempo a defender una idea suele ser por un fuerte ego o que sale el "predicador" que todos llevamos dentro. Haz lo que consideres oportuno, si te soy sincero, he acabado por respetarte, pienso diferente, pero veo que lo que escribes está respaldado con datos o reflexiones que entran dentro de la posibilidad (que no hay que confundir con que sean ciertas). Por mi parte no te vayas hombre.



uws

Que trates de reventar este hilo desanimando al autor dice mucho de ti, aunque apeles a tus años marcados en el almanaque , eso no dice nada, podrías llevar tiempo siendo un imbecil , muchos años diría yo.
Ves a alguien con ganas de transmitir sus conocimientos ( muy extensos y excelentemente bien arguméntados) tratas de derribarlo, no te lo tomo a mal, pues es el típico cainismo español que ya desd Miguel de molinos queda reflejado en nuestra historia , ademas demuestras tu magnanimidad porque al final has pasado a respetarlo jajaja que payaso l si lo respetas te callas la boca y dejas que el chaval diga lo que quiera , no tratas de hundirlo y luego le animas a que no se vaya , puf me recuerdas a fernadojpg muchísimo, yo te recomiendo que si no te gusta el hilo no te meta en él, y dejes a la gente expresarse con libertad 

Antórov , sigue iluminando a tus fans como yo y no hagas caso de la gentuza de este foro


----------



## usuario baneado (4 May 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Se nota que pierdes aceite, mariconcín.



Si lo perdiera lo comercializaría para diesels antiguos. Que para eso nos han inflado el de girasol.


----------



## frankie83 (4 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Creo que es este tu blog:
> Futuro, ciencia ficción y Matrix
> 
> Y parece que utilizas este hilo para promocionarlo, aunque es verdad que lo haces "elegantemente".



No hace falta que lo promocione ya que es tan interesante que se lee muy bien, y se cita aquí justo por eso por parte de muchos foreros


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 May 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Antórov , sigue iluminando a tus fans como yo y no hagas caso de la gentuza de este foro



Tu nick tendría que ser "risto *mejiño*".


----------



## frankie83 (4 May 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Se pueden buscar explicaciones tan complejas como quiera uno, pero me limito a aplicar la navaja de Ockham a mi razonamiento.
> 
> En los años 40-50 el petróleo era muy barato porque había abundancia y se extraía de tierra a poca profundidad.
> 
> ...



Una pregunta, porque quieres que uno se registre accediendo con Google para comentar en tu blog? No hay mejores alternativas? Hay usuarios como yo que tienen alergia al uso de la cuenta de Google (asociada a mi mail) para comentar lo que sea 

por el resto nada que comentar, leo casi todos tus artículos enhorabuena


----------



## Ponix (4 May 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Se pueden buscar explicaciones tan complejas como quiera uno, pero me limito a aplicar la navaja de Ockham a mi razonamiento.
> 
> En los años 40-50 el petróleo era muy barato porque había abundancia y se extraía de tierra a poca profundidad.
> 
> ...





chemarin dijo:


> Creo que es este tu blog:
> Futuro, ciencia ficción y Matrix
> 
> Y parece que utilizas este hilo para promocionarlo, aunque es verdad que lo haces "elegantemente".



Osea te sueltas la explicación más razonable del siglo y contestas esta estupidez?? Es admirable la dedicación con la que intentáis ignorar el problema que hará que esta civilización colapse. Jaja. Los negacionistas de lo obvio.

Pd. Eres un caso chemarin,
recuerdas a los cracks que me llevaban la contraria en los hilos que abría yo respecto a este tema. Ya no dicen nada. El ridículo ya está hecho por su parte. *Tema mítico* : - Esto SÍ que es serio: Para el 2025 se prevé que la producción de petróleo baje un 50%.


----------



## Ponix (4 May 2022)

Opino que quieren desgastar el gobierno actual con revueltas o algo similar. Pero sí, en última estancia rusia es el pozo final.


----------



## Ponix (4 May 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> uws
> 
> Que trates de reventar este hilo desanimando al autor dice mucho de ti, aunque apeles a tus años marcados en el almanaque , eso no dice nada, podrías llevar tiempo siendo un imbecil , muchos años diría yo.
> Ves a alguien con ganas de transmitir sus conocimientos ( muy extensos y excelentemente bien arguméntados) tratas de derribarlo, no te lo tomo a mal, pues es el típico cainismo español que ya desd Miguel de molinos queda reflejado en nuestra historia , ademas demuestras tu magnanimidad porque al final has pasado a respetarlo jajaja que payaso l si lo respetas te callas la boca y dejas que el chaval diga lo que quiera , no tratas de hundirlo y luego le animas a que no se vaya , puf me recuerdas a fernadojpg muchísimo, yo te recomiendo que si no te gusta el hilo no te meta en él, y dejes a la gente expresarse con libertad
> ...



Esta gente está acojonada por lo que se viene y prefiere esconderse en su cascarón de cobardía. Igual con la pandemia. Pusilánimes sobran en este país.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 May 2022)

Se vienen los "confinamientos climáticos".

Sospecho que no podrás usar el coche de combustión más allá de tú pueblo o comarca sin permiso especial o tasas para ricos, no podrás usar el avión fuera de España si no eres rico, te dejarán hacer en tren cama eso sí, teletrabaja si puedes, y el ocio en tú pueblo o ciudad y alrededores, y a lo mejor cae una RBU para que te quedes calladito y tranquilo en casa gastando poquito. Vamos, las "recomendaciones" que señalaba la AIE hace poco... y todo para "salvar el planeta", ¿o adaptar la demanda a lo que hay?...vamos, lo que se dice un RA-CIO-NA-MIEN-TO de manual.



Aviso de redirección





Eso sí, aún hay subnormales y cuñaos en este foro, *negando lo evidente*, y que se van a quedar sin coche dentro de poco (por no poder permitírselo por los precios del combustible que se están disparando y las tasas eco que van a meter, + más restricciones). Ya lo decían ayer en el telediarreo: "La gente está comprando muchos más coches de segunda mano que nuevos, *pero sin tener en cuenta y sin pensar*, las restricciones que hay sobre estos en algunas ciudades, por ser más _contaminantes"_


*La cenaaa "La hija de Klaus Schwab dice que se vienen confitamientos climáticos"*






La cenaaa "La hija de Klaus Schwab dice que se vienen confitamientos climáticos"


Los conjpiranoicos del foro acertamos. Update: La Agencia Internacional de la Energia acaba de editar esta guia para salvar el planeta y el clima climático. Curiosamente coinciden con las medidas para luchar contra un Birus. Y del numero de puntos que un país cumplía durante la plandemia...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## chemarin (4 May 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> uws
> 
> Que trates de reventar este hilo desanimando al autor dice mucho de ti, aunque apeles a tus años marcados en el almanaque , eso no dice nada, podrías llevar tiempo siendo un imbecil , muchos años diría yo.
> Ves a alguien con ganas de transmitir sus conocimientos ( muy extensos y excelentemente bien arguméntados) tratas de derribarlo, no te lo tomo a mal, pues es el típico cainismo español que ya desd Miguel de molinos queda reflejado en nuestra historia , ademas demuestras tu magnanimidad porque al final has pasado a respetarlo jajaja que payaso l si lo respetas te callas la boca y dejas que el chaval diga lo que quiera , no tratas de hundirlo y luego le animas a que no se vaya , puf me recuerdas a fernadojpg muchísimo, yo te recomiendo que si no te gusta el hilo no te meta en él, y dejes a la gente expresarse con libertad
> ...



Menuda basura eres, ¿reventar un hilo es discrepar del mismo? ¿Cómo podría no dejarte expresarte en libertad?  
Bueno basurilla, está bien que seas fan de alguien, a fin de cuentas no tienes pensamiento propio, alguien debe pensar por ti.

Curioso que a los forofos les moleste que les "revienten el hilo". Menuda basura sois. Tú también @Ponix .


----------



## chemarin (4 May 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> No hace falta que lo promocione ya que es tan interesante que se lee muy bien, y se cita aquí justo por eso por parte de muchos foreros



¿Pero quién lo enlazó por primera vez?


----------



## chemarin (4 May 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Una de las razones por las que escribe Antorob es porque le gustaría estar equivocado y encontrar alguien que sea capaz de desmentirle con datos sobre la mesa



No es cierto, escribe porque quiere evangelizar. Y tras los comentarios de retrasados como @risto mejido igual hasta le gusta tener fans.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 May 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Se pueden buscar explicaciones tan complejas como quiera uno, pero me limito a aplicar la navaja de Ockham a mi razonamiento.
> 
> En los años 40-50 el petróleo era muy barato porque había abundancia y se extraía de tierra a poca profundidad.
> 
> ...




Buen post.


----------



## 121 (4 May 2022)

Desplazarse al trabajo? O toda, toda la gente va a vivir en la ciudad donde trabaja? Y los que viven en pueblos con pocos servicios? Van a desaparecer los pueblos en 10 años?


----------



## Ponix (4 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Menuda basura eres, ¿reventar un hilo es discrepar del mismo? ¿Cómo podría no dejarte expresarte en libertad?
> Bueno basurilla, está bien que seas fan de alguien, a fin de cuentas no tienes pensamiento propio, alguien debe pensar por ti.
> 
> Curioso que a los forofos les moleste que les "revienten el hilo". Menuda basura sois. Tú también @Ponix .



Me parece patético que te hayas quedado sin argumentos y no lo digas sinceramente. 
O subconscientemente evitar creerlo por cobardía o te va el ego en ello.


----------



## Pepeprisas (4 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Menuda basura eres, ¿reventar un hilo es discrepar del mismo? ¿Cómo podría no dejarte expresarte en libertad?
> Bueno basurilla, está bien que seas fan de alguien, a fin de cuentas no tienes pensamiento propio, alguien debe pensar por ti.
> 
> Curioso que a los forofos les moleste que les "revienten el hilo". Menuda basura sois. Tú también @Ponix .



No eres LISTO diciendo esto.
Escucha a los demás egoico.


----------



## chemarin (4 May 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Me parece patético que te hayas quedado sin argumentos y no lo digas sinceramente.
> O subconscientemente evitar creerlo por cobardía o te va el ego en ello.



Todos los argumentos están ya expuestos, por todas las partes, ¿qué nuevos argumentos tienes, vivales? Si siempre repetís el mismo: hemos llegado al límite de producción. Y los que dudamos del peak-oil decimos: ¿Hemos llegado o les interesa que así sea? Es decir un falso pico de producción. En esto se resume la discusión, pero tontos como tú necesitáis hilos de más de 60 páginas (y seguramente llegará a 100 o más) para repetir lo mismo. Retraso mental unido a reforzar la propia posición. De aquí unas semanas (o antes si me citáis) volveré a pasarme por el hilo y seguiréis con el mismo argumento: "La producción de petróleo disminuye", pero como sois retrasados mentales, especialmente tú, creeréis que son nuevos argumentos.


----------



## mataresfacil (4 May 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Mira, me has hecho pensar que hago aquí.
> 
> No tiene sentido dedicar tantas horas para luego recibir cierto desprecio, cuando no insultos.
> 
> ...




Desde los años en burbuja uno aprende que hay miles de personas con pensamientos muy diferentes, unos mas radicales que otros y que tarde o temprano te vas a encontrar con que te insultan y cuestionan, no es malo, de hecho es humano, pero si uno apoya sus ideas en hechos no debe importar mucho la opinion de, no uno, sino cientos de personas. 

Me he pasado la vida nadando cotracorriente y eso tiene sus consecuencias, me han insultado, vuelto la cara, pero lo que nunca han conseguido es que periodicamente explique mis creencias independientemente de la persona que tuviese delante, eso si, en el mundo real fuera de internet no hablo de casi ningun tema con nadie, excepto algunos escogidos y simplemente porque son familiares y no quiero ver su vida arruinada. Tiene que entender que su mensaje es tan duro que muchisima gente no tiene la capacidad de interpretar el significado de un mundo de baja energia, de hecho muchos de los que escriben en el hilo tampoco lo imaginan, es que es muy dificil de asumir y por eso perseverar.

En la lista de Schindler se dice que el que salva a uno salva al mundo, y ese es mi objetivo, no soy pretencioso, no pretendo convertir a todos, pero si uno solo de los que me leen o me escucha se salva de hacer una barbaridad me dare por satisfecho.

Una anecdota real: en el año 2006 iba en un coche con un importante abogado, mi hermano y alguien mas que no recuerdo, estaban hablando de comprar un piso porque el tercero se casaba, le desaconseje la compra y le explique que el mercado se iba a hundir y que venia crisis, literalmente se descojonaron, se estuvieron riendo de mi con bromas todo el viaje, lo demas es historia. Solo he medio convencido a dos familiares del desastre y uno se volvio un madmaxista radical y estudia el tema petroleo pero no me gusta el enfoque.

Cuando uno expone una teoria se arriesga a no solo ser atacado sino a ser refutado, y eso esta bien, pero retirarse de una idea bien argumentada se lleve o no razon atacando un ego no me parece la mejor idea, la gente tiene palabras, el peak es cuestion de tiempo y jamas esta tan claro como ahora, no es cuestion de dejar de correr cuando la meta esta a la vista de todos, mas duro fue hablar de este tema hace 15 años cuando todos eramos unos locos conspiranoicos que es la tabla de salvamento de los que creen que el peak nunca llegara.

No le importe que no lo lean, que no le hagan caso, lo que deberdad cuenta es el mensaje, la lectura anonima de la que nunca se va a enterar y que posiblemente gracias a ella alguien que ni conoce ni va a conocer tome las decisiones correctas por que un tipo desconocido en un foro le dijo que la fiesta se habia acabado.


----------



## luca (4 May 2022)

Borrado, ver firma.


----------



## FranMen (4 May 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Desde los años en burbuja uno aprende que hay miles de personas con pensamientos muy diferentes, unos mas radicales que otros y que tarde o temprano te vas a encontrar con que te insultan y cuestionan, no es malo, de hecho es humano, pero si uno apoya sus ideas en hechos no debe importar mucho la opinion de, no uno, sino cientos de personas.
> 
> Me he pasado la vida nadando cotracorriente y eso tiene sus consecuencias, me han insultado, vuelto la cara, pero lo que nunca han conseguido es que periodicamente explique mis creencias independientemente de la persona que tuviese delante, eso si, en el mundo real fuera de internet no hablo de casi ningun tema con nadie, excepto algunos escogidos y simplemente porque son familiares y no quiero ver su vida arruinada. Tiene que entender que su mensaje es tan duro que muchisima gente no tiene la capacidad de interpretar el significado de un mundo de baja energia, de hecho muchos de los que escriben en el hilo tampoco lo imaginan, es que es muy dificil de asumir y por eso perseverar.
> 
> ...



Ladran, Sancho, luego cabalgamos


----------



## risto mejido (4 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No es cierto, escribe porque quiere evangelizar. Y tras los comentarios de retrasados como @risto mejido igual hasta le gusta tener fans.




tienes celos de que alguien te supere intelectualmente, tu querrias ser el muerto en el entierro y el niño en la comunion .

yo escucho , sino me gusta me voy , no mando callar a nadie como tu aconsejas debido a tu altisimo numero de años que tienes segun tu


----------



## chemarin (4 May 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> tienes celos de que alguien te supere intelectualmente, tu querrias ser el muerto en el entierro y el niño en la comunion .
> 
> yo escucho , sino me gusta me voy , no mando callar a nadie como tu aconsejas debido a tu altisimo numero de años que tienes segun tu



No mientas payasete, no le he dicho al OP que calle, al contrario, le he dicho que siga, todo evangelizador necesita un rebaño, y tú eres un buen corderito, el feligrés ideal. Mi forma de sacarme cucarachas es aplastándola, como paso a hacer contigo, no tengo tiempo para tontos.


----------



## risto mejido (4 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> No mientas payasete, no le he dicho al OP que calle, al contrario, le he dicho que siga, todo evangelizador necesita un rebaño, y tú eres un buen corderito, el feligrés ideal. Mi forma de sacarme cucarachas es aplastándola, como paso a hacer contigo, no tengo tiempo para tontos.




ea ea ea ea ya paso ya paso , si tomas medicacion es el momento ideal para que estes tranquilo


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Todos los argumentos están ya expuestos, por todas las partes, ¿qué nuevos argumentos tienes, vivales? *Si siempre repetís el mismo: hemos llegado al límite de producción. Y los que dudamos del peak-oil decimos: ¿Hemos llegado o les interesa que así sea? Es decir un falso pico de producción*. En esto se resume la discusión, pero tontos como tú necesitáis hilos de más de 60 páginas (y seguramente llegará a 100 o más) para repetir lo mismo. Retraso mental unido a reforzar la propia posición. De aquí unas semanas (o antes si me citáis) volveré a pasarme por el hilo y seguiréis con el mismo argumento: "La producción de petróleo disminuye", pero como sois retrasados mentales, especialmente tú, creeréis que son nuevos argumentos.




¿Todos los pozos petrolíferos que se abandonaron porque ya no salía nada también fue por una conspiración?¿La mina de carbón que se cerró en mi pueblo hace 20 años por agotarse también fue por una conspiración?¿No hay ningún recurso que se agote sin que haya conspiraciones de por medio?


----------



## risto mejido (4 May 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿Todos los pozos petrolíferos que se abandonaron porque ya no salía nada también fue por una conspiración?¿La mina de carbón que se cerró en mi pueblo hace 20 años por agotarse también fue por una conspiración?¿No hay ningún recurso que se agote sin que haya conspiraciones de por medio?




lo mismo es que tiene ya muchos años el hombre


----------



## blahblahblah (4 May 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿No hay ningún recurso que se agote sin que haya conspiraciones de por medio?



Sí. Ahora bien, si un recurso se agota, a los expertos no les hace falta montar una psyop para que el ganado crea que se está agotando. Y no hablo de los dinosaurios...

*1966: Oil Gone in Ten Years*
1967: Dire Famine Forecast By 1975
1968: Overpopulation Will Spread Worldwide
1969: Everyone Will Disappear In a Cloud Of Blue Steam By 1989
1970: World Will Use Up All its Natural Resources by 2000
1970: Urban Citizens Will Require Gas Masks by 1985
1970: Nitrogen buildup Will Make All Land Unusable
1970: Decaying Pollution Will Kill all the Fish
1970: Ice Age By 2000
1970: America Subject to Water Rationing by 1974 and Food Rationing By 1980
1971: New Ice Age Coming By 2020 or 2030
1972: New Ice Age By 2070
*1972: Oil Depleted in 20 Years*
1974: Space Satellites Show New Ice Age Coming Fast
1974: Another Ice Age?
1974: Ozone Depletion a ‘Great Peril to Life
1976: Scientific Consensus Planet Cooling, Famines imminent
*1977: Department of Energy Says Oil will Peak in 90s*
1978: No End in Sight to 30-Year Cooling Trend
1980: Acid Rain Kills Life In Lakes
1980: Peak Oil In 2000
1988: Regional Droughts (that never happened) in 1990s
1988: Temperatures in DC Will Hit Record Highs
1988: Maldive Islands will Be Underwater by 2018 (they’re not)
1989: Rising Sea Levels will Obliterate Nations if Nothing Done by 2000
1989: New York City’s West Side Highway Underwater by 2019 (it’s not)
*1996: Peak Oil in 2020*
2000: Children Won’t Know what Snow Is
2002: Famine In 10 Years If We Don’t Give Up Eating Fish, Meat, and Dairy
*2002: Peak Oil in 2010*
2004: Britain will Be Siberia by 2024 2005: Manhattan Underwater by 2015
2006: Super Hurricanes!
2008: Arctic will Be Ice Free by 2018
2008: Climate Genius Al Gore Predicts Ice-Free Arctic by 2013
2009: Climate Genius Prince Charles Says we Have 96 Months to Save World
2009: UK Prime Minister Says 50 Days to ‘Save The Planet From Catastrophe’
2009: Climate Genius Al Gore Moves 2013 Prediction of Ice-Free Arctic to 2014
2013: Arctic Ice-Free by 2015
2014: Only 500 Days Before ‘Climate Chaos
2019: Hey Greta, we need you to convince them it’s really going to happen this time


Cree en los expertos goy.




chemarin dijo:


> No mientas payasete, no le he dicho al OP que calle, al contrario, le he dicho que siga, todo evangelizador necesita un rebaño, y tú eres un buen corderito, el feligrés ideal. Mi forma de sacarme cucarachas es aplastándola, como paso a hacer contigo, no tengo tiempo para tontos.



Aquí el experto de no sillón, al que pagamos su sueldo entre todos, dice que le dedica muchas horas... Pero no es capaz de comentar lo que dicen los expertos de verdad sobre el tema. En vez de eso llora porque algunos no repetimos sus mentiras oficiales.
Como siempre in plain sight, ni conspiración, ni pollas.











“We should ask people to step up, but we shouldn’t ask too much of them”


Fifty years ago, the Club of Rome published a wake-up call that visualised the finite nature of natural resources for governments and the private sector. What has the report achieved? Climate economist Ottmar Edenhofer takes stock.<br />




www.goethe.de






Given the atmosphere’s capacity to absorb CO2, *we simply have too much coal, oil and natural gas*.
The Club of Rome did not really focus on the climate crisis and the loss of biodiversity.
Even today, this is not foremost in everyone’s minds, and promoting renewable energies alone will not solve the problem.
*We need to leave most fossil fuel resources and reserves in the ground.
Unfortunately, the world continues to rely on coal, so the price of fossil fuels has obviously not gone high enough.*





_priority 1: *we will start to decarbonize our power sector*
priority 2: *we need an "effective" carbon price*_





*The Club of Rome didn't care if there was a scientific reference*.
It's the idea potentially a catalyst? Then we will go for it.

*Ladies and Gentlemen, the first meeting of the World Economic Forum was Club of Rome*.



The *European Union Emissions Trading System* (*EU ETS*), was the first large greenhouse gas emissions trading scheme in the world.[1] It was launched in 2005 to fight global warming and is a major pillar of EU energy policy.






*a completely organic tax is needed in order to regulate
a completely organic free market offer demand driven
for the scarce and exhausted "fossil" fuels*
otherwise... ¿how would we reach the *effective* carbon price?

*effective*
1. successful in producing a desired or intended result.
2. existing in fact, though not formally acknowledged as such.







Convention on the Prohibition of Military or Any Other Hostile Use of Environmental Modification Techniques - A/RES/31/72 Annex - UN Documents: Gathering a body of global agreements


Convention on the Prohibition of Military or Any Other Hostile Use of Environmental Modification Techniques - A/RES/31/72 Annex - an element of the body of UN Documents for earth stewardship and international decades for a culture of peace and non-violence for the children of the world



www.un-documents.net




Convention on the Prohibition of Military or Any Other Hostile Use of Environmental Modification Techniques
Article III
1. *The provisions of this Convention shall not hinder the use of environmental modification techniques for peaceful purposes* and shall be without prejudice to the generally recognized principles and applicable rules of international law concerning such use.


como no existe el efecto invernadero







creamos greenhouse de puro BAAL así pacíficamente lo contaminamos y matamos todo












The Fourth Industrial Revolution: what it means and how to respond


The Fourth Industrial Revolution: what it means and how to respond, by Klaus Schwab




www.weforum.org





*The Fourth Industrial Revolution may indeed “robotize” humanity
and thus to deprive us of our heart and soul.

But it can also lift humanity into a new collective and moral consciousness
based on a shared sense of destiny.*












Living within the limits - Club of Rome


11 March 2022 -




www.clubofrome.org




The solutions are known:* the world needs to replace fossil energy with renewables*, to shift to regenerative agriculture, to eliminate absolute poverty using the Chinese development model (strong government funding of clear five-year plans), and to reduce inequity by making the global rich pay the bill, which is only 1-3 percent of the global income.

*the transformation is so deep and the speed is so high
that we need new transformative instruments*

_




_

*the transformation is so deep and the speed is so high
that we need new transformative instruments*







*the transformation is so deep and the speed is so high
that we need new transformative instruments*








Di adiós al oil y a la propiedad privada.
*Es hora del green deal*.






In searching for a common enemy against whom we can unite, we came up with the idea that pollution, the threat of global warming, water shortages, famine and the like, would fit the bill. In their totality and their interactions these phenomena do constitute a common threat which must be confronted by everyone together… All these dangers are caused by human intervention in natural processes, and it is only through changed attitudes and behaviour that they can be overcome. *The real enemy then is humanity itself.*​






SILENT WEAPONS FOR QUIET WARS

_A silent weapons shoots situation, instead of bullets; propelled by data processing, instead of a chemical reaction explosion.
It makes no obvious explosive noises, cause no obvious physical or mental injuries, and does not obviously interfere with anyone's daily social life.
Yet it makes an unmistakable ´noise´, causes unmistakable physical and mental damage, and unmistakably interferes with daily social life, i.e., unmistakable to trained observer, one who knows what to look for.

The public cannot comprehend this weapon, and therefore cannot believe that they are being attacked and subdued by a weapon. Therefore, the silent weapon is a type of biological warfare. It attacks the vitality, options, and mobility of the individuals of a society._


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 May 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> lo mismo es que tiene ya muchos años el hombre




Yo es no entiendo a aquellos que dicen que por mucho que se use un recurso nunca se agota. Yo no sé en qué mundo viven.


----------



## blahblahblah (4 May 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Yo es no entiendo a aquellos que dicen que por mucho que se use un recurso nunca se agota. Yo no sé en qué mundo viven.



En el mundo en que de una manzana llegas a cosechar infinitas manzanas, y de gratis.

Poned en práctica el espíritu crítico que tenéis para discernir otras psyops, como el covid. ¿Cómo podéis, almenos, no sospechar de los expertos de las round table? Están ahí para vender narrativas, no contaros la verdad. Esto es una granja.


----------



## chemarin (4 May 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿Todos los pozos petrolíferos que se abandonaron porque ya no salía nada también fue por una conspiración?¿La mina de carbón que se cerró en mi pueblo hace 20 años por agotarse también fue por una conspiración?¿No hay ningún recurso que se agote sin que haya conspiraciones de por medio?



Un pozo o una mina se pueden agotar, y de hecho sucede a menudo, pero eso no significa que no puedan abrirse nuevos pozos o minas. Además, en el tema del petróleo no está del todo claro cómo se forma, si su origen es abiótico, lo de su agotamiento es mucho más cuestionable.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 May 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> *En el mundo en que de una manzana llegas a cosechar infinitas manzanas, y de gratis.*
> 
> Poned en práctica el espíritu crítico que tenéis para discernir otras psyops, como el covid. ¿Cómo podéis, almenos, no sospechar de los expertos de las round table? Están ahí para vender narrativas, no contaros la verdad. Esto es una granja.




Necesitarías infinita tierra e infinita agua dulce ¿hay disponible alguna de las dos?

Si divides la superficie de España entre todos sus habitantes, ¿cuánta tierra tocaría a cada uno? Yo quiero varias hectáreas para mí solo.


----------



## blahblahblah (4 May 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Necesitarías infinita tierra e infinita agua dulce ¿hay disponible alguna de las dos?
> 
> Si divides la superficie de España entre todos sus habitantes, ¿cuánta tierra tocaría a cada uno? Yo quiero varias hectáreas para mí solo.



¿Sabes lo de señalar la luna y ver el dedo? Pues eso.


Te tocarían unas mil y pico ha. Por eso has de vivir en un piso de mierda, en una ciudad de mierda, comprar comida cara de mierda, y consumir petróleo caro de mierda.
Ah, y bailar al son de la elite repitiendo: que todo lo que te pasa es culpa de los hombres y su naturaleza avariciosa. Como siempre, proyectan, y la granja se comporta tal y como dictan.


----------



## frankie83 (4 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> ¿Pero quién lo enlazó por primera vez?



Aqui se enlaza TODO hasta los periódicos locales de Calabria he visto, y por supuesto toda la mierda de los principales periódicos mainstream, ese blog es más que Bienvenido, al contrario de tu suspicacia


----------



## chemarin (4 May 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Aqui se enlaza TODO hasta los periódicos locales de Calabria he visto, y por supuesto toda la mierda de los principales periódicos mainstream, ese blog es más que Bienvenido, al contrario de tu suspicacia



Como puedes comprender que mi "suspicacia" sea o no bienvenida por ti me la suda bastante, por otro lado ya demuestras retraso diciendo que la "suspicacia" pueda o no ser bienvenida. Al final este va a ser el hilo de los retardeds.


----------



## frankie83 (4 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Como puedes comprender que mi "suspicacia" sea o no bienvenida por ti me la suda bastante, por otro lado ya demuestras retraso diciendo que la "suspicacia" pueda o no ser bienvenida. Al final este va a ser el hilo de los retardeds.



Ok ignore taluec 
Insulta a tus familiares mejor


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 May 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> ¿Sabes lo de señalar la luna y ver el dedo? Pues eso.
> 
> 
> *Te tocarían unas mil y pico ha.* Por eso has de vivir en un piso de mierda, en una ciudad de mierda, comprar comida cara de mierda, y consumir petróleo caro de mierda.
> Ah, y bailar al son de la elite repitiendo: que todo lo que te pasa es culpa de los hombres y su naturaleza avariciosa. Como siempre, proyectan, y la granja se comporta tal y como dictan.




Tú de matemáticas muy bien no andas. Quizá eso explique el resto de mensajes.

Superficie España en hectáreas: 50.000.000
Habitantes España: 47.000.000

Tocaría a poco más de 1 hectárea por habitante.


----------



## blahblahblah (4 May 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Tú de matemáticas muy bien no andas. Quizá eso explique el resto de mensajes.
> 
> Superficie España en hectáreas: 50.000.000
> Habitantes España: 47.000.000
> ...



Pues no. Aun no estoy despierto he usado el conversor de google de km2 a ha y supongo que copypasteado mal el resultado intermedio.
1 ha por persona es más que suficiente para comer, si lo miras por "familia" está bien, aun cuando España es medio erial... Casi toda la tierra está a 3k - 9k eur/ha y como bien dices, de esa no va a brotar más.


----------



## FranMen (4 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Un pozo o una mina se pueden agotar, y de hecho sucede a menudo, pero eso no significa que no puedan abrirse nuevos pozos o minas. Además, en el tema del petróleo no está del todo claro cómo se forma, si su origen es abiótico, lo de su agotamiento es mucho más cuestionable.



Podría ampliar sus razonamientos:
-1apertura de nuevos pozos frente a cierres y producción 
-2 origen del petróleo y sea cual sea su origen, ¿cuánto tarda en regenerarse?
Chas gracias


----------



## tomac (4 May 2022)




----------



## Tio_Serio (4 May 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Sí. Ahora bien, si un recurso se agota, a los expertos no les hace falta montar una psyop para que el ganado crea que se está agotando. Y no hablo de los dinosaurios...
> 
> *1966: Oil Gone in Ten Years*
> 1967: Dire Famine Forecast By 1975
> ...



¿Cuántas veces has copiado y pegado el mismo mensaje en el hilo?
Deja de dar el coñazo, reportado por floodear.


----------



## poppom (4 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Un pozo o una mina se pueden agotar, y de hecho sucede a menudo, pero eso no significa que no puedan abrirse nuevos pozos o minas. Además, en el tema del petróleo no está del todo claro cómo se forma, si su origen es abiótico, lo de su agotamiento es mucho más cuestionable.



ese argumento está refutado por enésima vez en este hilo.
Venga, otra vez. El origen es irrelevante, importa la tasa de consumo.
Ha vuelto México o USA a tener petróleo en sus grandes campos? La respuesta es no.
Luego da igual de donde venga si tarda demasiado tiempo en formarse.
Sabemos hacer diesel sin necesidad de sacarlo de la tierra, pero es tan caro que no merece la pena, o no sirve para mantener la complejidad social actual.


----------



## blahblahblah (4 May 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> ¿Cuántas veces has copiado y pegado el mismo mensaje en el hilo?
> Deja de dar el coñazo, reportado por floodear.



Pues aun estoy esperando que el op se digne almenos a comentarlo.

No sé cuál es el problema. Estoy copypasteando sólo cosas del main stream, y autores importantes en la literatura del peak oil.


----------



## Debunker (4 May 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Sí. Ahora bien, si un recurso se agota, a los expertos no les hace falta montar una psyop para que el ganado crea que se está agotando. Y no hablo de los dinosaurios...
> 
> *1966: Oil Gone in Ten Years*
> 1967: Dire Famine Forecast By 1975
> ...



Porque yo he estado en ese lado, es decir ver por pura lógica y como verdad incuestionable el peak oil y consecuencias hace ya casi 20 años, he estudiado mucho el porque los humanos cuando vemos que algo va a ocurrir sí o sí, creemos que está cerca o sea que ocurrirá a corto plazo.

No encuentro otra explicación que nuestra longevidad, tenemos una vida que no va más allá de los 80,s años, cuando percibimos algo terrorífico en el futuro, no escapamos a la percepción de que lo viviremos , es por eso que advertimos, si supiéramos que eso ocurriría a 100 -150 años ni nos molestaríamos en avisar porque los avisos son subjetivos y cuando ya no existimos , nos importa una mierda lo que pase , está en el subconsciente.

Todas las opiniones proféticas sobre un evento, no son visiones alucinógenas de nuestra mente, son los resultados de datos , de la observación , lógica y desenlace de la data que observa igualmente al hombre y su comportamiento a través de la historia y como consecuencia se llega a una conclusión que casi siempre hierra en el cuando , por eso se ha hecho famosa la frase de "ocurrir, ocurrirá, pero no se sabe el cuando"

Menciono solo dos profecías de la Biblia , se puede observar lo mismo en otras profecías de otras religiones como la hindú, profecías que se cumplieron todas pero no con inmediatez , ni siquiera a medio plazo, como el caso de Babilonia que no soló cayó sino que se convirtió en un páramo de escorpiones y culebras, un desierto total y tal como ocurrió lo profetizó con pelos y señales Isaias 160 años antes de que ocurriera, anda que no se reirían de Isaias su generación y la siguiente generación. 

La más importante la del Diluvio, 40 años predicando y al final olvidarse de advertir porque ni el tato hacía caso, para construir el arca que les salvaría. O sea unos 60 años desde que Noé advierte y ocurre el suceso. 

Yo lo tengo super claro, si no inventan otras fuentes de energía, la solar y eólica son solo parches y peor, nos vamos al guano como no podéis imaginar, lo que no se es si lo veremos en 10, 20 ó 30 años, me inclino a pensar por todos los follones que ya se están generando, la agenda 2030 etc. que en 10-15 años empezaremos a sufrir el impacto del peak oil en toda su crudeza.


----------



## Ponix (4 May 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> Todos los argumentos están ya expuestos, por todas las partes, ¿qué nuevos argumentos tienes, vivales? Si siempre repetís el mismo: hemos llegado al límite de producción. Y los que dudamos del peak-oil decimos: ¿Hemos llegado o les interesa que así sea? Es decir un falso pico de producción. En esto se resume la discusión, pero tontos como tú necesitáis hilos de más de 60 páginas (y seguramente llegará a 100 o más) para repetir lo mismo. Retraso mental unido a reforzar la propia posición. De aquí unas semanas (o antes si me citáis) volveré a pasarme por el hilo y seguiréis con el mismo argumento: "La producción de petróleo disminuye", pero como sois retrasados mentales, especialmente tú, creeréis que son nuevos argumentos.



Para qué va a interesar simular algo así? Para frenar el cambio climático? De verdad alguien puede creer que se meten a realizar fracking si tienen pozos de fácil acceso?
Simplemente tu postura es absurda haciendo la pregunta de que todo es un plan maestro en el que engañan a la gente creando una escasez artificial. Pues ok. Se ve muy lógico sí. Lo de llegar a los límites de producción en un mundo finito no tiene ningún sentido, que va.


----------



## antorob (4 May 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> Pues aun estoy esperando que el op se digne almenos a comentarlo.
> 
> No sé cuál es el problema. Estoy copypasteando sólo cosas del main stream, y autores importantes en la literatura del peak oil.



Te cito a ti, como troll oficial del hilo, pero el comentario vale para todo el mundo.

1º). El hilo se centra en el peak oil y sus consecuencias, no en el tema del cambio climático. Todas las cuestiones referidas al cambio climático pertenecen a otros hilos.

2º). Entrar en el hilo insultando y seguir insultando en cada post, no es de recibo. Y encima exigir responder a cuestiones (repitiendo una y otra vez el mismo mensaje) que están fuera del hilo, ya es de aurora boreal y entra claramente en el papel de troll (molestar hasta que deje el hilo).

3º). La idea de plantear este hilo es comentar una tesis y buscar los contrargumentos con el fin de desecharla, mejorarla o cambiarla en función del intercambio. 

4º). En mi blog no se puede responder con la amplitud de medios que permite burbuja, por lo que otra de las razones (quizás la principal) es facilitar una mejor respuesta de todos aquellos que participan en el blog, pero ven limitadas sus aportaciones.

5º). Llevo muchos años en esto. No tengo multicuentas y por supuesto no estoy a sueldo de nadie. 

6º). El comentario de Chemarin es pertinente. Me plantea la posición incómoda de que hacer en estos momentos. Si el peak oil se ha producido (y yo creo que si) , explicar las consecuencias es innecesario en el tiempo, porque serán evidentes con el paso del tiempo, lo que elimina la necesidad de publicar comentarios para reafirmar la realidad. Desde este punto de vista, el trabajo de predicador pierde sentido y el orgullo personal es irrelevante en mi caso.

7º) Después de muchos años de intentar conseguir argumentos que invaliden la tesis principal, no he conseguido encontrar una refutación. No quiere decir que mi tesis sea correcta, pero ahora ha llegado el momento de esperar y ver, para comprobar si los datos reafirman la tesis o por el contrario, pierde validez.

8º). Si alguien tiene preguntas o presenta argumentos razonables, volveré por aquí, por supuesto.

Saludos cordiales a todo el mundo.


----------



## blahblahblah (4 May 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Te cito a ti, como troll oficial del hilo, pero el comentario vale para todo el mundo.
> 
> 1º). El hilo se centra en el peak oil y sus consecuencias, no en el tema del cambio climático. Todas las cuestiones referidas al cambio climático pertenecen a otros hilos.
> 
> ...



8 puntos para ignorar el tema. Con lo aburrido que debes estar para escribir tanto por aquí y ni le dedicas unos minutos a contestar cuestiones pertinentes. Pero bueno, a compartimentar las verdades, cada uno con sus expertos, y no seguir el rastro del dinero.

¿Te es imposible hecar un vistazo holístico al tema? Los padres intelectuales y principal promotores (según sus propias palabras) te dicen que por el cambio climático hemos de provocar una escasez artificial y dejar la mayoría de los hidrocarburos ahí en la tierra, y esto empieza por un encarecimiento artificial, vía mil y unos impuestos, cada década uno nuevo. El último el CO2 tax, que parece la antesala de una economía basada en el "CO2 credit ". Si no te parecen la geoingeniería y las chemtrails (o llámale solar radiation managment) que afecta a la supuesta eficiencia de las eólicas y solares (lo que se promueve ahora), así como otras psyops promovidas por los mismos que están promoviendo ahora esto, a golpe de legislación... sea de interés en hilo, pues acepta que este es un foro y que otos pueden postear.


----------



## antorob (4 May 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Una pregunta, porque quieres que uno se registre accediendo con Google para comentar en tu blog? No hay mejores alternativas? Hay usuarios como yo que tienen alergia al uso de la cuenta de Google (asociada a mi mail) para comentar lo que sea
> 
> por el resto nada que comentar, leo casi todos tus artículos enhorabuena



No es cosa mía.

El blog aprovecha las facilidades de Google, pero el control no lo marco yo, me viene impuesto.

Saludos.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 May 2022)

A ver niñitos... ¿Os habéis pensado en algún momento el por que cada vez hay menos carriles para coches en vuestras ciudades?...


----------



## meanboy (4 May 2022)

Resulta evidente que todo lo que esta pasando desde primeros del 2020 es para boicotear las economias así empobrecer a la población y reducir la demanda de energia. No lo pueden decir directamente porque la gente entraria en panico y las bolsas colapsarian, mejor ir calentando el sapo poco a poco, sin que se de cuenta.


----------



## Ponix (5 May 2022)

COLUMNA: La costa este de los EE. UU.
se está quedando sin combustible, con
inventarios de diesel cayendo al nivel
estacional más bajo en > 30 años.
El mercado del petróleo está tratando de
obtener un suministro adicional, enviando
los márgenes de refinación de diesel a
un máximo histórico (gráfico).


----------



## antorob (5 May 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> COLUMNA: La costa este de los EE. UU.
> se está quedando sin combustible, con
> inventarios de diesel cayendo al nivel
> estacional más bajo en > 30 años.
> ...



Conecta con mi artículo de hoy.

Diésel. Solo existen dos alternativas. Consecuencias.

*Diésel. Solo existen dos alternativas. Consecuencias.*


mayo 05, 2022
El problema de la escasez de diésel sigue agravándose por momentos. En la nación más poderosa de la Tierra, los inventarios de diésel han caído tanto, que la amenaza de desabastecimiento ronda por muchas gasolineras de la costa este.
Primero veamos un gráfico con los inventarios.

Los inventarios están en mínimos históricos. Están tan extremadamente bajos, que toda una serie de luces rojas se deberían estar encendiendo en la administración USA. Están a solo un paso, de una grave escasez de diésel.
Lo que suele ocurrir cuando los inventarios se acercan a cero, es que los precios se disparan antes de alcanzar la desaparición total.
Veamos que ocurre con los precios del diésel.

Efectivamente, a pesar de que los precios del petróleo están cuarenta dólares por debajo de los máximos históricos de 2008, el precio del diésel ha superado sus propios máximos.
Diesel Spikes to WTF Record $5.51, Gasoline Jumps to $4.18

Con unos inventarios tan bajos estamos a un paso de la escasez masiva en las gasolineras o de un aumento de precios salvaje.
Solo existen dos alternativas.
1º). Los precios siguen subiendo hasta causar una destrucción masiva en la demanda de diésel, para evitar el desabastecimiento.
2º). La producción de diésel (o la importación) aumenta para reponer inventarios.
No hace falta adivinar que está ocurriendo ahora mismo. 
Los precios suben y vuelven a subir porque el segundo escenario es imposible. No se puede aumentar la producción de petróleo porque hemos llegado al peak oil y además el intento de incrementar la producción de shale oil es inútil para el caso del diésel.
La liberación de la Reserva Estratégica cobra mucho sentido, para salvar durante seis meses, los problemas norteamericanos del diésel. ¿Y luego qué?. 
Otra alternativa, que no sirve para el conjunto mundial, pero si para determinadas poderosas naciones, es arrebatar el diésel de pequeños países. Pero, oh sorpresa, eso es lo que se lleva haciendo en en todo 2021 y lo que llevamos de 2022. Naciones como Pakistán, Nigeria, Líbano, Sri Lanka, etc. ya están sufriendo escasez en sus propios países, porque no pueden acceder a pagar los desorbitados precios del combustible. La importación de diésel también está limitada y más aún, con las restricciones de las importaciones rusas.
Poco a poco, nos acercamos al abismo de la recesión o del desabastecimiento, porque el diésel es vital para la maquinaria pesada.
En Europa, seguimos insistiendo en la noción de pegarnos un tiro en el pie, con las sanciones al petróleo y derivados rusos. Incluso sabiendo que no resuelve nada, porque se venderán en otro lado, insistimos en sancionar, siguiendo las directrices de EE.UU. Se intenta destruir Rusia y la formación del otro bloque antagónico, a costa de lo que sea, porque la alternativa es el final del imperio americano del dólar y eso no es admisible. 
Un repaso a la situación norteamericana, lo encontramos en este artículo.
US East Coast Diesel Stockpiles Hit Record Low As Fuel Crisis Nears | ZeroHedge 
Además, como todos sabemos, EE.UU. se ha comprometido a aportar gas natural a la desesperada Europa, para sustituir el gas ruso. Aunque las entregas se retrasaran años, la imposibilidad momentánea de aumentar los inventarios de gas, por el masivo suministro a Europa, ya ha tenido incidencia en los hasta ahora precios "normales" del gas americano.

Vemos que en USA ya están combinando precios altísimos del diésel con una subida estratosférica del gas y el carbón, lo que engorda la canasta de precios energéticos. Más presión para la inflación y las subidas de tipos, formando un sistema de autodestrucción imparable.
El impacto de los precios energéticos afecta a muchos sectores pero sobre todo a los precios de los fertilizantes y de los alimentos. Este mes , tenemos otra muestra de lo difícil que se pueden poner las cosas, cuando la complejidad del sistema, implica retroalimentaciones en todos los sectores.
World's Largest Fertilizer Company Warns Crop Nutrient Disruptions Through 2023 | ZeroHedge
"La compañía de fertilizantes más grande del mundo advirtió que las interrupciones en el suministro podrían extenderse hasta 2023. Una gran parte del suministro mundial se ha desconectado debido a la invasión de Ucrania por parte de Rusia. Esto ha provocado precios altísimos y escasez de nutrientes para cultivos en las principales áreas de cultivo en todo el mundo; una indicación temprana de una crisis alimentaria mundial podría estar en las entradas iniciales."


Los precios de los alimentos se han disparado y en el tercer mundo se adivina una de esas crisis insuperables.
Índice de precios de los alimentos de la FAO | Situación Alimentaria Mundial | Organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Alimentación y la Agricultura


Todo está conectado como si fueran fichas de un dominó y el diésel es la primera ficha que vamos a derribar.

Como dice el moderado JM Greer, el declive de la civilización ha comenzado y será un proceso largo. Pero no esperen una mejora, en todo caso un empeoramiento de las condiciones actuales.
Whispers of the Fall | Ecosophia
"...Lamento decir que no puedo ofrecerle ninguna esperanza de mejora general en el futuro cercano. Muy por el contrario, los impactos en cascada de la pandemia de coronavirus y la guerra ruso-ucraniana nos han mostrado cuán frágil se ha vuelto nuestra civilización y cuán poca capacidad de recuperación le queda. A medida que llegue la próxima ronda de crisis, y habrá una próxima ronda, muy probablemente antes de que termine este año, podemos esperar ver más interrupciones. ¿Y el pico del petróleo, el cambio climático, el ocaso del imperio estadounidense? Esos marcan fallas críticas alrededor de las cuales se están resquebrajando los cimientos de la vida moderna..."

Saludos.
PD. En Occidente tenemos una moneda fuerte y subvenciones que permiten acceder a los combustibles, manteniendo la inercia consumidora. Pero la moneda fuerte es otro desfase que existe en este sistema de los "fuertes". Unas subvenciones adecuadas y una moneda fuerte comparada con las del tercer mundo, no aumenta la cantidad de combustible existente. El consumo occidental se hace arrebatando al tercer mundo su cuota de combustible y la crisis va por "barrios".
Estamos creando una desigualdad desproporcionada y el abuso de la posición dominante, manteniendo un sistema fiduciario que beneficia a los países occidentales, en contraposición a la pobreza monetaria de unos países que en cualquier caso, seguirían siendo pobres por falta de desarrollo de sus propios subsistemas económicos. Esta desigualdad creciente siempre acaba mal y la estamos alimentando, para evitar padecer una crisis inevitable. No pensemos que la crisis no ha llegado, solo que la estamos retrasando a costa de terceros países. 
Un paso más, unos años después, los combustibles llegarán a un punto de escasez que no permitirá mantener las estructuras que soportan el nivel de vida occidental. Debe existir un punto crítico, a partir del cual todo se derrumba. El sistema se sostiene pendiente de unos finos hilos y poco falta para que el tsunami energético los corte. La política de avestruz que seguimos en Occidente, de ignorar los problemas utilizando la impresora, funciona hasta que se produce una escasez insostenible. En ese momento, estalla el incontenible crash y meter la cabeza bajo tierra, no nos servirá. Quizás deberíamos aprender de las señales que estamos viendo todos los días, en lugar de seguir con nuestras vidas como si no pasara, ni fuera a pasar, nada de nada.


----------



## meanboy (5 May 2022)

- Esto ya se decia hace 40 años
- Con el coche electrico lo solucionamos
- ya encontraran algo.
- mejor, asi no metemos mas CO2 a la atmosfera.
- solo es cuestión de poner mas renovables

. . . . .

Estas son algunas respuestas que oigo cuando intento explicar el tema.  

En matrix se vive mas tranquilo.









El mundo se enfrenta a una escasez de diésel


Ya es más caro repostar gasóleo que gasolina. Los precios del crudo provocados por el conflicto de Ucrania han provocado una escalada de precios en los mercados internacionales. Sin embargo, más allá de la guerra, la producción de diésel sigue reduciéndose




www.larazon.es




.


----------



## Ponix (5 May 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> - Esto ya se decia hace 40 años
> - Con el coche electrico lo solucionamos
> - ya encontraran algo.
> - mejor, asi no metemos mas CO2 a la atmosfera.
> ...



Te falta la de "el petroleo es abiotico y se regenera por segundos"


----------



## meanboy (5 May 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Te falta la de "el petroleo es abiotico y se regenera por segundos"


----------



## frankie83 (5 May 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> ¿Cuántas veces has copiado y pegado el mismo mensaje en el hilo?
> Deja de dar el coñazo, reportado por floodear.



Esta spameando hasta el blog qué pesao


----------



## blahblahblah (6 May 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Esta spameando hasta el blog qué pesao



Ya le gustaría al antonio.

Como os molesta tanto, sigo. Aquí un buen resumen de cómo se crean las escaseces, sin desperdicio.


Por los que no saben conectar dos puntitos en un papel, una ayudita.



Y recordad, haced caso de los expertos, que para algo sois ganado 

*1966: Oil Gone in Ten Years*
1967: Dire Famine Forecast By 1975
1968: Overpopulation Will Spread Worldwide
1969: Everyone Will Disappear In a Cloud Of Blue Steam By 1989
1970: World Will Use Up All its Natural Resources by 2000
1970: Urban Citizens Will Require Gas Masks by 1985
1970: Nitrogen buildup Will Make All Land Unusable
1970: Decaying Pollution Will Kill all the Fish
1970: Ice Age By 2000
1970: America Subject to Water Rationing by 1974 and Food Rationing By 1980
1971: New Ice Age Coming By 2020 or 2030
1972: New Ice Age By 2070
*1972: Oil Depleted in 20 Years*
1974: Space Satellites Show New Ice Age Coming Fast
1974: Another Ice Age?
1974: Ozone Depletion a ‘Great Peril to Life
1976: Scientific Consensus Planet Cooling, Famines imminent
*1977: Department of Energy Says Oil will Peak in 90s*
1978: No End in Sight to 30-Year Cooling Trend
1980: Acid Rain Kills Life In Lakes
1980: Peak Oil In 2000
1988: Regional Droughts (that never happened) in 1990s
1988: Temperatures in DC Will Hit Record Highs
1988: Maldive Islands will Be Underwater by 2018 (they’re not)
1989: Rising Sea Levels will Obliterate Nations if Nothing Done by 2000
1989: New York City’s West Side Highway Underwater by 2019 (it’s not)
*1996: Peak Oil in 2020*
2000: Children Won’t Know what Snow Is
2002: Famine In 10 Years If We Don’t Give Up Eating Fish, Meat, and Dairy
*2002: Peak Oil in 2010*
2004: Britain will Be Siberia by 2024 2005: Manhattan Underwater by 2015
2006: Super Hurricanes!
2008: Arctic will Be Ice Free by 2018
2008: Climate Genius Al Gore Predicts Ice-Free Arctic by 2013
2009: Climate Genius Prince Charles Says we Have 96 Months to Save World
2009: UK Prime Minister Says 50 Days to ‘Save The Planet From Catastrophe’
2009: Climate Genius Al Gore Moves 2013 Prediction of Ice-Free Arctic to 2014
2013: Arctic Ice-Free by 2015
2014: Only 500 Days Before ‘Climate Chaos
2019: Hey Greta, we need you to convince them it’s really going to happen this time



cosas de las que no hablan los expertos y por tanto no existen...


----------



## sebboh (6 May 2022)

«Sin petróleo, hoy día solo podemos caminar desnudos por la playa»


El mexicano Edgar Ocampo Téllez dio sus primeros pasos en el campo de la energía a finales de los 90, ligado a la petrolera estatal P...




www.naiz.eus


----------



## FranMen (6 May 2022)

En estado terminal.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Últimamente escribe unos epílogos que ni Stephen King
Los humanos estamos perdiendo la batalla de la energía, toca retirada que puede ser de dos formas: ordenada, con escasas bajas; en desbandada, sálvese el que pueda.
En la historia, la mayoría de las veces ha sido de la segunda forma, sólo cuando han mandado grandes generales ha sucedido lo contrario. Ahora tenemos diligentes que no saben siquiera que estamos perdiendo y siguen mandando avanzar.
He dicho batalla porque la humanidad seguramente seguirá en guerra durante mucho tiempo, pero está nos toca sufrirla a nosotros.
Con respecto a los camiones y tractores, creo que fue el mismo Antorob quién en otra entrada incluyó comentarios sublimes de agricultores sobre el “ingenio eléctrico” arando


----------



## FranMen (6 May 2022)

Diésel. Solo existen dos alternativas. Consecuencias.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Hay una tercera opción, embargarlo y racionarlo.
La subvención de 20 cts es un tanteo para hacerlo.
Ya están nuestros diligentes diciendo que si sigue subiendo el precio de los combustibles se acaba la subvención, los muy listos dicen que es culpa de los pillos de las gasolineras y distribuidores y no admiten la raíz del problema, la menor la guerra, la mayor la escasez. 
Cuando el pueblo se levante, o mas bien, se pare, tendrán que tomar nuevas medidas. Tendrá que ser antes de octubre.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 May 2022)

La curpa ej der Puting... y de los roho masonneh reptilianos y el viejales Klaus Chuap.

Pero, no pueden los otros (sauditas, venezolanos, etc, etc...) incrementar la producción para cubrir el petróleo ruso..



*Los precios de los vuelos comienzan a dispararse.*

Las compañías trasladan la subida del precio del combustible directamente a los bolsillos de los viajeros
El transporte de viajeros se manifiesta ante la subida de precios de la energía
Aviones de KLM en el aeropuerto.













Los precios de los vuelos comienzan a dispararse


Las compañías trasladan la subida del precio del combustible directamente a los bolsillos de los viajeros El transporte de viajeros se manifiesta ante la subida de precios de la energía




www.google.com


----------



## pocholito (7 May 2022)

Ni la liberación de barriles de la reserva estratégica ha servido esto va de mal a peor para 2025 será la clave ahí según estudios puede haber entre un 40 y un 50 por ciento de diésel que es una burrada


----------



## 11kjuan (7 May 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Ni la liberación de barriles de la reserva estratégica ha servido esto va de mal a peor para 2025 será la clave ahí según estudios puede haber entre un 40 y un 50 por ciento de diésel que es una burrada



Que estudios ?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Que estudios ?




Hay la Agencia Internacional de la Energía que lleva décadas estudiando este asunto.


----------



## pocholito (7 May 2022)

Antonio Turiel: "La cerámica no tiene más remedio que adaptarse al hidrógeno, aunque sea más caro" - Castellonplaza 

*¿Y cómo está la situación ahora?*
- Pues hay un proceso de desinversión muy profundo y es un problema que nos puede llevar a situación muy penosa. Los informes de la Agencia Internacional de la Energía, que para hacer predicciones de futuro utilizan modelos de análisis orientados por la demanda (_demand-driven_), nos muestran desde 2018 fuertes desfases entre lo que tendría que producirse y lo que realmente se produce en función de la inversión realmente existente. Desde 2013 ya alertaban de la caída de la inversión, En 2018 ya hablan de que habría un desfase de hasta el 34% entre demanda y oferta en 2025... y en los últimos informes este gap ya sube en el peor escenario hasta el 50% de aquí al 2025. Este año cerraremos con un desfase de alrededor del 5%, pero la previsión para los próximos es de rápido crecimiento del problema. No creo que llegue a caer tanto como un 50% porque habrá algún tipo de reacción de los estados respecto de los productores y algún tipo de rescate internacional más o menos encubierto. Pero habrá una caída y gorda. Y no tiene vuelta de hoja.


----------



## 11kjuan (7 May 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Hay la Agencia Internacional de la Energía que lleva décadas estudiando este asunto.



Pero al menos podría haber subido un link o algo.
Si yo también sé que la hostia que nos vamos a dar con el petróleo es legendaria.


----------



## 11kjuan (7 May 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Antonio Turiel: "La cerámica no tiene más remedio que adaptarse al hidrógeno, aunque sea más caro" - Castellonplaza
> 
> *¿Y cómo está la situación ahora?*
> - Pues hay un proceso de desinversión muy profundo y es un problema que nos puede llevar a situación muy penosa. Los informes de la Agencia Internacional de la Energía, que para hacer predicciones de futuro utilizan modelos de análisis orientados por la demanda (_demand-driven_), nos muestran desde 2018 fuertes desfases entre lo que tendría que producirse y lo que realmente se produce en función de la inversión realmente existente. Desde 2013 ya alertaban de la caída de la inversión, En 2018 ya hablan de que habría un desfase de hasta el 34% entre demanda y oferta en 2025... y en los últimos informes este gap ya sube en el peor escenario hasta el 50% de aquí al 2025. Este año cerraremos con un desfase de alrededor del 5%, pero la previsión para los próximos es de rápido crecimiento del problema. No creo que llegue a caer tanto como un 50% porque habrá algún tipo de reacción de los estados respecto de los productores y algún tipo de rescate internacional más o menos encubierto. Pero habrá una caída y gorda. Y no tiene vuelta de hoja.



Ahora si


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 May 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Antonio Turiel: "La cerámica no tiene más remedio que adaptarse al hidrógeno, aunque sea más caro" - Castellonplaza
> 
> *¿Y cómo está la situación ahora?*
> - Pues hay un proceso de desinversión muy profundo y es un problema que nos puede llevar a situación muy penosa. Los informes de la Agencia Internacional de la Energía, que para hacer predicciones de futuro utilizan modelos de análisis orientados por la demanda (_demand-driven_), nos muestran desde 2018 fuertes desfases entre lo que tendría que producirse y lo que realmente se produce en función de la inversión realmente existente. Desde 2013 ya alertaban de la caída de la inversión, En 2018 ya hablan de que habría un desfase de hasta el 34% entre demanda y oferta en 2025... y en los últimos informes este gap ya sube en el peor escenario hasta el 50% de aquí al 2025. Este año cerraremos con un desfase de alrededor del 5%, pero la previsión para los próximos es de rápido crecimiento del problema. No creo que llegue a caer tanto como un 50% porque habrá algún tipo de reacción de los estados respecto de los productores y algún tipo de rescate internacional más o menos encubierto. Pero habrá una caída y gorda. Y no tiene vuelta de hoja.




Algunos se creen que lo del Peak Oil es cosa de hace 2 días, y ya se lleva hablando de ello décadas. Yo conozco el asunto ya desde 2004. Por entonces frecuentaba la página Crisis Energética de Pedro Prieto para mirarme el tema. Por entonces pasaba más rato en aquella página que en Burbuja.

Ya el geólogo King Hubbert hablaba del asunto en los años 50. Él lo calculó para el año 2000. Se equivocó en 20 años de 120 años que se lleva usando, lo que no está nada mal como predicción.


----------



## sebboh (7 May 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> La curpa ej der Puting... y de los roho masonneh reptilianos y el viejales Klaus Chuap.
> 
> Pero, no pueden los otros (sauditas, venezolanos, etc, etc...) incrementar la producción para cubrir el petróleo ruso..
> 
> ...



13:44 viajes avión (en 1 año, de gorro de plata a realidades muchas de las cosas que menciona xD)


----------



## pocholito (7 May 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Algunos se creen que lo del Peak Oil es cosa de hace 2 días, y ya se lleva hablando de ello décadas. Yo conozco el asunto ya desde 2004. Por entonces frecuentaba la página Crisis Energética de Pedro Prieto para mirarme el tema. Por entonces pasaba más rato en aquella página que en Burbuja.
> 
> Ya el geólogo King Hubbert hablaba del asunto en los años 50. Él lo calculó para el año 2000. Se equivocó en 20 años de 120 años que se lleva usando, lo que no está nada mal como predicción.



Es que a mucha gente la tienen engañada creian que habia petroleo para siglos que incluso se renovaba


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 May 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Es que a mucha gente la tienen engañada creian que habia petroleo para siglos que incluso se renovaba




Puede que se renueve, como todo en esta vida, pero no al ritmo frenético que demanda esta sociedad capitalista de beneficios inmediatos.

Hubo vida antes del petróleo, y seguirá habiendo vida después del petróleo. Eso sí, habrá toneladas de dolor en el proceso, consecuencia de haber construido castillos en el aire como sociedad.


----------



## sivigliano (7 May 2022)

Lo que no entiendo por qué no se potencia el combustible sintético, que quizás a un euro el litro de diésel no fuese rentable su producción pero a 3 euros el litro sí se podría potenciar evitando el desabastecimiento. Coches híbridos con 3'5 a 4 litros de consumo es algo que ya existe. Y aunque fuese a 4 euros el litro sería posible hacer 100 km por 14 ó 16 euros. 
Sería cuestión de hacer una readaptación de prioridades. No debería ser algo tan traumático.


----------



## 11kjuan (7 May 2022)

Entonces para qué coño se va a seguir remando si vamos a ser pobres.
Joder que futuro más desolador.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Entonces para qué coño se va a seguir remando si vamos a ser pobre.
> Joder que futuro más desolador.




Es una cuestión de cambio de enfoque vital. La sociedad actual no tiene futuro, por tanto hay que volver a lo rural. Al menos si quieres sobrevivir. Yo estoy en ello, y voy con retraso, que tuve desde 2004 para hacer los deberes. Pero claro, aún a pesar de todos los datos, no me acababa de creer el asunto. Fue a raíz del COVID que sí cuadró todo y fue un catalizador para tomarme el asunto en serio.


----------



## pocholito (7 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Entonces para qué coño se va a seguir remando si vamos a ser pobre.
> Joder que futuro más desolador.



Pero los políticos eso nunca lo dirán no les conviene si le dices a una Charo o otra persona que se le van a acabar los viajes afuera que no va a poder comprarse toda la ropa que quiera y que tendrá que cosersela como antes y así sucesivamente quien iba a votarles ellos le echarán la culpa a otras cosas para que sigas en el redil


----------



## pocholito (7 May 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Es una cuestión de cambio de enfoque vital. La sociedad actual no tiene futuro, por tanto hay que volver a lo rural. Al menos si quieres sobrevivir. Yo estoy en ello, y voy con retraso, que tuve desde 2004 para hacer los deberes.



Yo por lo menos mi familia me inculcaron lo rural a sembrar y recoger del huerto a criar pollos pavos cabras para leche y echar en conserva mucha gente mayor sigue manteniendo esa cultura


----------



## FranMen (7 May 2022)

Presentan el camión de transporte minero impulsado por hidrógeno más grande del mundo (VIDEO)


El vehículo está diseñado para funcionar en las condiciones cotidianas de la mina Mogalakwena PGMs, una de las mayores reservas de platino de Sudáfrica.




actualidad.rt.com




No se como saldrá el invento


----------



## Janus (7 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Entonces para qué coño se va a seguir remando si vamos a ser pobres.
> Joder que futuro más desolador.



Se trata de entre ser libre o esclavo. Lo de pobre o rico te obliga a estar de Teo del sistema porque pobre o rico se referencia a una comparatista contra la media o moda del sistema. Aquí de lo va va la jugada es la destreza de cada uno de salirse del sistema para ser libre y entiéndase que lo de salirse del sistema es estar en el sistema pero sin ser objetivo del sistema para lo que ineludiblemente hay que traicionar el resto de gente porque el sistema tiene que ser saciado.


----------



## FranMen (7 May 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo por qué no se potencia el combustible sintético, que quizás a un euro el litro de diésel no fuese rentable su producción pero a 3 euros el litro sí se podría potenciar evitando el desabastecimiento. Coches híbridos con 3'5 a 4 litros de consumo es algo que ya existe. Y aunque fuese a 4 euros el litro sería posible hacer 100 km por 14 ó 16 euros.
> Sería cuestión de hacer una readaptación de prioridades. No debería ser algo tan traumático.



Precisamente ese planteamiento me da miedo, si el combustible se vuelve muy caro claro que se seguirá produciendo pero sólo unos pocos se lo podrán permitir. Véase los viajes espaciales, los ricos se podrán permitir derrochar por sentir 1 minuto de ingravidez y mientras nosotros iremos en bicicleta. Peor aún, se sembrarán campos para biodiesel para ricos mientras muchos pasarán hambre.


----------



## poppom (7 May 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Algunos se creen que lo del Peak Oil es cosa de hace 2 días, y ya se lleva hablando de ello décadas. Yo conozco el asunto ya desde 2004. Por entonces frecuentaba la página Crisis Energética de Pedro Prieto para mirarme el tema. Por entonces pasaba más rato en aquella página que en Burbuja.
> 
> Ya el geólogo King Hubbert hablaba del asunto en los años 50. Él lo calculó para el año 2000. Se equivocó en 20 años de 120 años que se lleva usando, lo que no está nada mal como predicción.



Hubbert no se equivocó en cuanto a petróleos convencionales, lo que tiene más mérito aún. 
Lo que están sacando ahora se llama no convencional porque no es petróleo, es otra cosa por lo que considero que acertó al 100%.
El no convencional no tiene suficiente TRE para sostener la complejidad actual y por tanto es un quiero y no puedo de libro que tarde o temprano reventará. 

El covid y la farsa climática nos dan una pista de por dónde van a llevarlo las élites. También es una pista clara el que estén inundando a algunas de las naciones más consumidoras de crudo de hombres en edad militar de civilizaciones en algunos casos totalmente incompatibles con las de origen.
El que tenga oídos que escuche y el que tenga ojos que vea.


----------



## Ponix (7 May 2022)




----------



## FranMen (8 May 2022)

__





La OPEP ignora la guerra y sigue su plan sin un solo cambio - elEconomista.es






www.eleconomista.es













Una comisión del Senado estadounidense aprueba un proyecto de ley para presionar al "cártel" de la OPEP


Un comité del Senado de EE.UU. aprobó el jueves un proyecto de ley que podría exponer a la Organización de Países Exportadores de Petróleo y a sus socios a demandas por colusión en el aumento d...




www.monitordeoriente.com


----------



## Truki (8 May 2022)

Nigeria se convierte en el primer país en cancelar buena parte de sus vuelos por el encarecimiento del combustible: "es inasumible"


----------



## 11kjuan (8 May 2022)

Truki dijo:


> Nigeria se convierte en el primer país en cancelar buena parte de sus vuelos por el encarecimiento del combustible: "es inasumible"



Adios a viajar por ahí como si se fuese gente elitista.


----------



## nief (8 May 2022)

Pero si prohibiendo el petrole de rusa hay petroleo a saco. 

Fijate lo q ha pasado y tp ha subido tanto el petroleo


----------



## meanboy (8 May 2022)

Esta es la comida de coco que han inoculado a la población. 


*Otras preguntas de los usuarios*

¿Qué pasa cuando se acabe el petróleo?

Habrá menos coches y los eléctricos *se* difundirán. Esto significa que en las ciudades *se* respirará mejor, el aire será más limpio y habrá menos contaminación, tanto acústica como atmosférica.8 jul 2011


----------



## Ponix (9 May 2022)

nief dijo:


> Pero si prohibiendo el petrole de rusa hay petroleo a saco.
> 
> Fijate lo q ha pasado y tp ha subido tanto el petroleo



Hay mil muestras que demuestran que el petróleo ya llegó a su pico de producción hace años.


----------



## Rocker (9 May 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Precisamente ese planteamiento me da miedo, si el combustible se vuelve muy caro claro que se seguirá produciendo pero sólo unos pocos se lo podrán permitir. Véase los viajes espaciales, los ricos se podrán permitir derrochar por sentir 1 minuto de ingravidez y mientras nosotros iremos en bicicleta. Peor aún, se sembrarán campos para biodiesel para ricos mientras muchos pasarán hambre.



A los ricos se la soplan los viajes espaciales, es puro teatro, sólo es inversión y desviación de fondos para humo y tonterías, el día que digan que se han hecho vuelos ha Marte por medio millón de dólares el billete alguna parte de la población se lo creerá, pero al 99% o más de la población nos la sopla muchísimo meternos en un cochete a sabe dios qué velocidad para ver el vacío, es tan absurdo, el mundo es precioso y para los ricos tambien. 
Son chorradas para que la gente siga pensando que la tecnología ha avanzado un montón.

Lo que pasa que no va a colar invertir dinero en esas chorradas si la gente ve que el 99% de la población vive en la pobreza y los problemas que garantizan una vida de calidad no están garantizados para la mayoría de la población, con lo cual la gente demandará que ese estilo de vida de despilfarro de los ricos no tiene ningún sentido y además con ganas de venganza, y los gobiernos y organismos privados captarán el mensaje y el tema espacial se volverá a quedar en nada por otros 100 años porque es una farsa, y así quedan de buenos porque admiten que es mejor invertir la riqueza en ayudar a la población y no en escenticidades.

Eso es lo que pienso que va a pasar con este tema.


----------



## FranMen (9 May 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> A los ricos se la soplan los viajes espaciales, es puro teatro, sólo es inversión y desviación de fondos para humo y tonterías, el día que digan que se han hecho vuelos ha Marte por medio millón de dólares el billete alguna parte de la población se lo creerá, pero al 99% o más de la población nos la sopla muchísimo meternos en un cochete a sabe dios qué velocidad para ver el vacío, es tan absurdo, el mundo es precioso y para los ricos tambien.
> Son chorradas para que la gente siga pensando que la tecnología ha avanzado un montón.
> 
> Lo que pasa que no va a colar invertir dinero en esas chorradas si la gente ve que el 99% de la población vive en la pobreza y los problemas que garantizan una vida de calidad no están garantizados para la mayoría de la población, con lo cual la gente demandará que ese estilo de vida de despilfarro de los ricos no tiene ningún sentido y además con ganas de venganza, y los gobiernos y organismos privados captarán el mensaje y el tema espacial se volverá a quedar en nada por otros 100 años porque es una farsa, y así quedan de buenos porque admiten que es mejor invertir la riqueza en ayudar a la población y no en escenticidades.
> ...



Lo de las naves espaciales es un ejemplo para llamar la atención, que me dice de los yates, los bólidos, jets … y no me refiero sólo a su consumo si no también al proceso de fabricación 
¿Me entiende ahora?


----------



## risto mejido (9 May 2022)

editado


----------



## pocholito (9 May 2022)

Lo del peak oil da miedo pero más miedo es que no se diga a la población la verdad muchos creen que el petróleo bajara


----------



## Bilbo (11 May 2022)

Quería agradecer a Antorob toda la información respecto del mundo energético que pone a nuestra disposición, y la paciencia que tiene que tener para aguantar a una serie de energúmenos destroza hilos que no voy a nombrar. No obstante, cuando se abre un hilo en un foro tipo BURBUJA ya se sabe que tiene dos vertientes, por un lado se difunde el mensaje a un gran número de personas, cosa que es importante para que el mensaje se difunda dada la ignorancia que al respecto del tema energético hay en la sociedad, no olvidemos que la energía mueve el mundo, es el km 0 de todo, absolutamente todo, y solo se le da la importancia que tiene cuando escasea o se encarece, y por otro lado tiene el aspecto negativo de la aparición de cierto tipo de personas, " saqueadores " o " tarados " que pupulan por estos lares tan masificados y que existen en todas las sociedades. De esto último Antorob, tu que tienes el culo pelado en foros, deberías ya estar bastante inmunizado al respecto.

Yo ya te conozco de otros foros desde hace tiempo, te he seguido desde el anonimato, como seguro que hay un pilón de personas anónimas que te siguen aunque no digan nada, y la verdad es que he aprendido bastante del tema energético gracias a tus aportaciones y de otros foreros en otros foros..

También quiero agradecer a foreros tipo PINCHAZO o Alb y otrops que ponen el contrapunto a los argumentos de Antorob, puesto que considero imprescindible que siempre se aporten contraargumentos razonados, que no lunáticos, sobre cualquier tema a debatir, se esté de acuerdo o no con ellos, pero es la salsa del debate, y son fundamentales...

Un saludo y a seguir


----------



## Bilbo (11 May 2022)

Por cierto, el hecho de que a este hilo no se le ponga una chincheta no es que me sorprenda demasiado teniendo en cuenta que este foro es una gran casa de putas donde para buscar una piedra preciosa hay que buscar entre tanta mierda y bazofia, que es en lo que se ha convertido este antro desde que lo conozco hace unos 14 años.


----------



## Kapitoh (11 May 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Esta es la comida de coco que han inoculado a la población.
> 
> 
> *Otras preguntas de los usuarios*
> ...



  El dia que se enteren que el coche a pilas y las renobobas requieren de petroleo para su fabricacion, les explota el coco.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (11 May 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Lo del peak oil da miedo pero más miedo es que no se diga a la población la verdad muchos creen que el petróleo bajara




Más miedo deberían tener de que los están intentando eliminar de la carrera de la vida.


----------



## FranMen (11 May 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Lo del peak oil da miedo pero más miedo es que no se diga a la población la verdad muchos creen que el petróleo bajara



Y tanto que bajará como que los grandes yacimientos están casi vacíos y las reservas también


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (11 May 2022)

Yo me he pillado un mirai, a 700 bares voy a todas partes.


----------



## meanboy (11 May 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Yo me he pillado un mirai, a 700 bares voy a todas partes.



No me explico como nadie ha pensado en hacer un coche electrico puro con un motorcillo de gasolina a modo de generador para que te vaya cargando la bateria en caso de no encontrar enchufe.


----------



## Berrón (11 May 2022)

Piqué?


----------



## easyridergs (12 May 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> No me explico como nadie ha pensado en hacer un coche electrico puro con un motorcillo de gasolina a modo de generador para que te vaya cargando la bateria en caso de no encontrar enchufe.



Coño, el que tengo yo, BMW I3 REX. Si puedo cargar luz, pues luz, si no le doy al botoncito y arranca el motor de dos cilindros de gasolina que carga la batería.


----------



## meanboy (12 May 2022)

easyridergs dijo:


> Coño, el que tengo yo, BMW I3 REX. Si puedo cargar luz, pues luz, si no le doy al botoncito y arranca el motor de dos cilindros de gasolina que carga la batería.



El BMW i3 REX («Range EXtender») es la versión que utiliza como ayuda un motor de gasolina para aumentar la autonomía. La función de este motor no es mover las ruedas, sino accionar un generador que produce electricidad para alimentar al motor eléctrico, que es el único que impulsa al i3.

Pues si!


----------



## Paddy McAloon (12 May 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> cosas de las que no hablan los expertos y por tanto no existen...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1049329
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1049330
> ...



Otro que no entiende ni papa de meteorología. ¿Aprobaste la ESO?


----------



## meanboy (12 May 2022)

*Cronologia de la historia:*

3 millones a. C.: Inicio de la caza por ancestros humanos.
1 millón a. C.: Utilización del fuego.1
8000 a. C.: Revolución neolítica: Inicio de la agricultura y la domesticación en todo el mundo.138
6000 a. C.: Aparición de la primera civilización.
*Era industrial.*

1732: Primera utilización del carbón, inicio de la primera revolución industrial.
1765: Máquina de vapor de Watt.21
1859: Primera perforación petrolera.
1869: Producción de la electricidad, inicio de la segunda revolución industrial.
Antes de 1886: La biomasa es la fuente energética principal en Estados Unidos.2
Antes de 1900: La biomasa es la fuente energética principal en el Mundo.2
1886: El carbón es la fuente energética principal en Estados Unidos.2
1900: El carbón es la fuente energética principal en el Mundo.2
1914-1918: Primera guerra mundial.
1929: Gran depresión.
1930-1945: Inicio de la civilización industrial moderna o tercera revolución industrial y segunda guerra mundial.
1946-1964: Explosión demográfica occidental o baby boom.
1950: 2629 millones de humanos en la población mundial.
1951: El petróleo es la fuente energética principal en Estados Unidos.2
1963: El petróleo es la fuente energética principal en el Mundo.2
1970: 3692 millones de humanos en la población mundial.
1973: Primera crisis petrolera, Guerra de Yom Kipur
1973: Pico del consumo de energía per cápita en Estados Unidos.430
1979: Segunda crisis petrolera, Revolución iraní.
1991: Caída de la URSS
2007: Crisis alimentaria mundial
2008: Crisis económica mundial.
. . . . . .


----------



## Ponix (13 May 2022)




----------



## meanboy (13 May 2022)

@antorob que piensas hacer con tu hilo?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (13 May 2022)

Que lo mantenga por favor, ahora es cuando más útil es.


----------



## sebboh (14 May 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> @antorob que piensas hacer con tu hilo?



en la última entrada del blog comenta que va estar out por temas personales


----------



## nedantes (14 May 2022)

*India prohíbe exportaciones de trigo con efecto inmediato*


----------



## sebboh (14 May 2022)

The age of dissonance


As the surplus energy available to the economy declines, so the number of things that we can do in theory but can no longer do in practice will grow. This is the inverse of the technological efficiencies won in the course of three centuries of industrialisation – the peak of which occurred at...




consciousnessofsheep.co.uk


----------



## meanboy (14 May 2022)

Lo que viene: racionamientos de energía y posible recesión


Los gobernadores tanto de la Reserva Federal de Nueva York, John Williams, como de la Fed, Jerome Powell, confían en que se produzca un aterrizaje suave de la economía. "El reto para la política económica es claro, hay que bajar la inflación a la par que se mantiene la economía fuerte"...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## meanboy (15 May 2022)

El "Peak Oil" llegará entre 2030 y 2050. La culpa la tendrán los coches eléctricos | forococheselectricos


Un estudio del Bank of America Merrill Lynch, intenta adelantarse a la evolución que tendrá el consumo de petróleo en el mundo. Una demanda que a pesar de los avances en eficiencia energética y la llegada de alternativas como los coches eléctricos, seguirá creciendo. Este informe expone dos...




forococheselectricos.com




.


----------



## sebboh (15 May 2022)

If you think gas prices are bad, diesel is in its worst crisis since the 1970s and has even raised fears of localized rationing


"The markets are telling us there's a shortage. This is a tailwind for inflation. We're demanding more diesel than anyone can supply."




markets.businessinsider.com


----------



## Peineto (16 May 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> El "Peak Oil" llegará entre 2030 y 2050. La culpa la tendrán los coches eléctricos | forococheselectricos
> 
> 
> Un estudio del Bank of America Merrill Lynch, intenta adelantarse a la evolución que tendrá el consumo de petróleo en el mundo. Una demanda que a pesar de los avances en eficiencia energética y la llegada de alternativas como los coches eléctricos, seguirá creciendo. Este informe expone dos...
> ...



Expertos en estudios carísimos sin duda, pero un pelín atrasados...

Este dibujito tiene ya sus años, algo así como de principios ddel 2.000 tras el teatro de las torres gemelas. Para mí que se aproxima bastante a lo que estamos viviendo en esos momentos.


----------



## Peineto (16 May 2022)

Y dado que soy optimista por naturaleza, auguro un futuro esplendoroso y radiante. Vean y no se quejen, podría ser peor...


----------



## sebboh (17 May 2022)

Sri Lankan Prime Minister’s special statement


Sri Lankan Prime Minister Ranil Wickremesinghe’s special statement addressing the nation commenced a short while ago. The Prime Minister explained how he prop




theworldnews.net


----------



## nedantes (17 May 2022)

*"El caos climático está asegurado si el petróleo y el gas siguen adelante"*


*El director de la Agencia Internacional de la Energía avisa de posibles racionamientos de energía*


----------



## 11kjuan (17 May 2022)

Que hostión Señor, que hostión nos vamos a dar.


----------



## quinci (18 May 2022)

Más guano.




__





WTI Rebounds After Big Surprise Crude & Gasoline Draws | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




Inventarios de gasolina y diésel bajo mínimos en los USA.
La reserva estratégica de petróleo [SPR, siglas en inglés] al menor nivel desde 1987.
Precio de la gasolina que se espera alcance los 5 dolares/galón. 
Todo ello, a dos semanas del pico de consumo de combustible en los USA [summer driving season].


----------



## Truki (18 May 2022)

https://peakoil.com/business/saudi-aramco-net-profit-soars-82



Saudi Aramco beneficio neto se eleva a 82% Negocio De propiedad del estado productor de aceite de Saudi Aramco en domingo, informó una casi el 82% de aumento en el primer trimestre el beneficio neto, en términos generales, en línea con las previsiones de análisis, ayudado por el fuerte de los precios del petróleo. Aramco, la cual está a la par con Apple Inc como las empresas más valiosas del mundo, reportó una utilidad neta de $39,5 millones de dólares para el trimestre al 31 de Marzo de $21.7 millones de un año antes. La parte superior del mundo exportador de petróleo se prevé publicar un ingreso neto de $38.5 millones de dólares, según una estimación mediana de 12 analistas proporcionados por la empresa.Aramco, en la que se enumeran en el 2019 con la venta de un 1.7% de participación, principalmente, a la Arabia público y las instituciones regionales, dijo que sus ganancias fueron de los más altos en cualquier trimestre desde que se hizo pública, impulsada por los precios del crudo, los volúmenes vendidos y mejorado aguas abajo de los márgenes.


----------



## sebboh (19 May 2022)

Bruselas plantear apostar por la nuclear y el carbón como alternativa al gas ruso


Presenta el paquete REPower EU para cortar la dependencia energética de Rusia que requerirá 210.000 millones de euros




www.eldebate.com


----------



## sebboh (19 May 2022)

Bruselas asume ahora que los estados deberán usar carbón para sustituir el gas ruso


La Comisión Europea propone topar el precio del gas si Putin corta el suministro | Bruselas asume que el gas será sustituido por energías como el carbón o la nuclear




www.leonoticias.com


----------



## Raulisimo (19 May 2022)




----------



## MartyBR (22 May 2022)

Hola @antorob primero que nada espero que estés de lo mejor amigo.
Segundo quiero darte las gracias por tanto que has compartido con nosotros, en muchos casos la calidad de lo que escribes me queda muy arriba en el entendimiento pero leerte de verdad es un gusto.
En todo lo que llevo leyendote nunca te había comentado ni escrito en el blog y no por otra cosa más que no quiero tener cuenta en todos lados; siempre he pensado al leerte que es como si un gran amigo me dijera todas esas cosas dentro de una conversación normal, que busca sólo mi beneficio pero me dice cosas que a veces son difíciles de entender y comprobar y porque te digo todo esto:
-Estoy muy segura que somos muchos los que te leen y sienten como yo que eres parte de sus vidas y todo lo que no aportas es de gran valor (para el que conoce el precio de la verdad) aunque a veces no seamos recíprocos contigo, pero no por eso no valoramos todo tu tiempo y tu esfuerzo.
-En este momento donde la verdad ya no existe, el verdadero impulso es el cariño sincero que sentimos por nuestros semejantes, para mí tu nos quieres mucho y nosotros te queremos a ti amigo.
-¿Por qué te llamo amigo? Por que eso eres Antonio, eres mi amigo tal vez nunca nos conozcamos físicamente pero nos conocemos como los seres vivos (que aman la vida) que somos. Eres mi amigo porque cuando nadie se atreve tú haces análisis y lo compartes, porque cuando no quieren aceptar la realidad siempre tienes la tranquilidad para demostrar de otra manera de qué va la trampa, eres mi amigo por tanta calidad que tienes y yo te lo agradezco de corazón.
En este momento en el que parece que estamos tan sólos, nos tenemos a los amigos, y amigos buenos como tú, como Llinares, como Jose que hacen la vida no mejor sino increíble.
Yo no te pido que regreses a hacer artículos, te escribo porque quiero que sepas que aquí tienes a una amiga que de corazón agradece todo lo que has dedicado para compartir con nosotros.
Te quiero amigo, te quiero mucho y donde quiera que estés te deseo lo mejor.


----------



## antorob (22 May 2022)

MartyBR dijo:


> Hola @antorob primero que nada espero que estés de lo mejor amigo.
> Segundo quiero darte las gracias por tanto que has compartido con nosotros, en muchos casos la calidad de lo que escribes me queda muy arriba en el entendimiento pero leerte de verdad es un gusto.
> En todo lo que llevo leyendote nunca te había comentado ni escrito en el blog y no por otra cosa más que no quiero tener cuenta en todos lados; siempre he pensado al leerte que es como si un gran amigo me dijera todas esas cosas dentro de una conversación normal, que busca sólo mi beneficio pero me dice cosas que a veces son difíciles de entender y comprobar y porque te digo todo esto:
> -Estoy muy segura que somos muchos los que te leen y sienten como yo que eres parte de sus vidas y todo lo que no aportas es de gran valor (para el que conoce el precio de la verdad) aunque a veces no seamos recíprocos contigo, pero no por eso no valoramos todo tu tiempo y tu esfuerzo.
> ...



Por circunstancias personales (familiares) no continúo con el blog o este hilo.

Pero no puedo dejar pasar por alto, tu mensaje.

Muchísimas gracias de corazón.

Un sincero abrazo virtual.


----------



## Ponix (22 May 2022)




----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (22 May 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Por circunstancias personales (familiares) no continúo con el blog o este hilo.
> 
> Pero no puedo dejar pasar por alto, tu mensaje.
> 
> ...



Hola Antonio, cuando dices que no continúas, es temporalmente, ¿Verdad?..sabes cómo te necesitamos, desde hace años te conozco, nos vienes avisando por activa y por pasiva, ya está llegando ese momento por desgracia, pero al menos gracias a ti no nos pillará tan mal preparados como podría ser de no saber nada, veo a la gente por doquier como si no pasara nada, quizás sea mejor así, total no tenemos medios ni potestad para cambiar nada, como tantas veces, gracias por todo, yo también ando un poco apartado de todo por salud mental, no paran de acosarnos con malas noticias, sean ciertas o no, ya lo sabes, eres nuestro faro en estas tinieblas, y debo decir que me ha encantado el escrito de la anterior forera @MartyBR para enmarcar. Un gran abrazo, y se lo que sea que te vaya bien, aquí y en tu blog te esperamos todos los días.


----------



## FranMen (22 May 2022)

Fabricar las baterías de los coches eléctricos será un 22% más caro en solo cuatro años. La clave: la escasez de materia prima


“Se acerca el tsunami de la demanda. No creo que la industria de las baterías esté preparada”. La reflexión es de Sam Jaffe, directivo de la firma de...




www.xataka.com


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (22 May 2022)

Ponix dijo:


>



Broooootal
Y esto, hamijos, son las noticias que preceden al fin
Afirmo y aseguro, en este hilo, que define claramente con toda clase de información y detalles , en que consiste el peak oil y sus consecuencias.
Que si vuelve a bajar el precio de los carburantes , a niveles pre pandemia, y se mantienen en esos niveles estables
Me bajare del tren del peak oil de forma también indefinida
Los renegados de la realidad decrecentista, apelaban a que no había peak oil, cuando los estaban precios bajos
Ahora que están más altos que nunca, apelan a la inflación
A estos precios, y con estos aviso a por parte de gobiernos, corporaciones petroleras, y grandes inversores.
Sino coloapsamos, es que realmente alguien ajeno a la raza humana, vela por nosotros


----------



## 11kjuan (22 May 2022)

Un saludo @antorob espero que no sea nada grave y pueda solucionar sus problemas personales y pueda seguir con su enorme labor de informarnos.

Un saludo.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (22 May 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Broooootal
> Y esto, hamijos, son las noticias que preceden al fin
> Afirmo y aseguro, en este hilo, que define claramente con toda clase de información y detalles , en que consiste el peak oil y sus consecuencias.
> Que si vuelve a bajar el precio de los carburantes , a niveles pre pandemia, y se mantienen en esos niveles estables
> ...



A USD $10,00 el galón lo estamos pagando prácticamente en España. 

Nosotros, en la "Operación Regreso" de Vacaciones posiblemente lo estemos pagando a USD $12,00.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## 11kjuan (22 May 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> A USD $10,00 el galón lo estamos pagando prácticamente en España.
> 
> Nosotros, en la "Operación Regreso" de Vacaciones posiblemente lo estemos pagando a USD $12,00.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.



Eso es caro, barato ?
Preguntó porque no tengo ni idea.


----------



## mapachën (23 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Eso es caro, barato ?
> Preguntó porque no tengo ni idea.



Yo he repostado a menos de 2 usd muchas veces en USA… el galón digo… 3.78 litros…

Hay muchas diferencias entre estados, pero la última vez que estuve allí trabajando un tiempo, me resultaba curioso ver las mismas heavy duty de RAM repostando gasóleo cada dos días… era barato si, pero si tenías que repostar cada 2 días… pues ya tal… yo tenia un Buick Enclave… como un Audi Q7… y tenía que repostar cada dos días también, yo creo que coincidíamos los mismos… el Buick parecía pequeño al lado de esos bichos.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## chemarin (23 May 2022)

MartyBR dijo:


> Hola @antorob primero que nada espero que estés de lo mejor amigo.
> Segundo quiero darte las gracias por tanto que has compartido con nosotros, en muchos casos la calidad de lo que escribes me queda muy arriba en el entendimiento pero leerte de verdad es un gusto.
> En todo lo que llevo leyendote nunca te había comentado ni escrito en el blog y no por otra cosa más que no quiero tener cuenta en todos lados; siempre he pensado al leerte que es como si un gran amigo me dijera todas esas cosas dentro de una conversación normal, que busca sólo mi beneficio pero me dice cosas que a veces son difíciles de entender y comprobar y porque te digo todo esto:
> -Estoy muy segura que somos muchos los que te leen y sienten como yo que eres parte de sus vidas y todo lo que no aportas es de gran valor (para el que conoce el precio de la verdad) aunque a veces no seamos recíprocos contigo, pero no por eso no valoramos todo tu tiempo y tu esfuerzo.
> ...





RagnarokCoronavirus2 dijo:


> Hola Antonio, cuando dices que no continúas, es temporalmente, ¿Verdad?..sabes cómo te necesitamos, desde hace años te conozco, nos vienes avisando por activa y por pasiva, ya está llegando ese momento por desgracia, pero al menos gracias a ti no nos pillará tan mal preparados como podría ser de no saber nada, veo a la gente por doquier como si no pasara nada, quizás sea mejor así, total no tenemos medios ni potestad para cambiar nada, como tantas veces, gracias por todo, yo también ando un poco apartado de todo por salud mental, no paran de acosarnos con malas noticias, sean ciertas o no, ya lo sabes, eres nuestro faro en estas tinieblas, y debo decir que me ha encantado el escrito de la anterior forera @MartyBR para enmarcar. Un gran abrazo, y se lo que sea que te vaya bien, aquí y en tu blog te esperamos todos los días.



Y más que habrá, @antorob ya tienes seguidores tipo secta, vamos, que te montas una y se te apuntan todos los enfermos climáticos.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (23 May 2022)

No hay peak oil, atajo de asustaviejas 

Es un estrangulamiento de la oferta artificial para sacar más pasta 

Os hacéis llamar economistas


----------



## Tons (23 May 2022)

MartyBR dijo:


> Hola @antorob primero que nada espero que estés de lo mejor amigo.
> Segundo quiero darte las gracias por tanto que has compartido con nosotros, en muchos casos la calidad de lo que escribes me queda muy arriba en el entendimiento pero leerte de verdad es un gusto.
> En todo lo que llevo leyendote nunca te había comentado ni escrito en el blog y no por otra cosa más que no quiero tener cuenta en todos lados; siempre he pensado al leerte que es como si un gran amigo me dijera todas esas cosas dentro de una conversación normal, que busca sólo mi beneficio pero me dice cosas que a veces son difíciles de entender y comprobar y porque te digo todo esto:
> -Estoy muy segura que somos muchos los que te leen y sienten como yo que eres parte de sus vidas y todo lo que no aportas es de gran valor (para el que conoce el precio de la verdad) aunque a veces no seamos recíprocos contigo, pero no por eso no valoramos todo tu tiempo y tu esfuerzo.
> ...



Hola @MartyBR. 

Cuando das las gracias a jose a quien te regieres?.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## Tio_Serio (23 May 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> No hay peak oil, atajo de asustaviejas
> 
> Es un estrangulamiento de la oferta artificial para sacar más pasta
> 
> Os hacéis llamar economistas



Bueno, mira las gráficas de producción de México por ejemplo, y nos cuentas qué les ha pasado.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (23 May 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Bueno, mira las gráficas de producción de México por ejemplo, y nos cuentas qué les ha pasado.



Claro, la producción baja por casualidad en todos los pozos a la vez


----------



## meanboy (23 May 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> No hay peak oil, atajo de asustaviejas
> 
> Es un estrangulamiento de la oferta artificial para sacar más pasta
> 
> Os hacéis llamar economistas



Te puedo comprar que todavia no estemos en picoil, pero lo que estamos viviendo son ajustes de cara a un picoil futuro. El problema es poner fecha, todo apunta que será antes del 2030.


----------



## Sombra (24 May 2022)

RagnarokCoronavirus2 dijo:


> Hola Antonio, cuando dices que no continúas, es temporalmente, ¿Verdad?..sabes cómo te necesitamos, desde hace años te conozco, nos vienes avisando por activa y por pasiva, ya está llegando ese momento por desgracia, pero al menos gracias a ti no nos pillará tan mal preparados como podría ser de no saber nada, veo a la gente por doquier como si no pasara nada, quizás sea mejor así, total no tenemos medios ni potestad para cambiar nada, como tantas veces, gracias por todo, yo también ando un poco apartado de todo por salud mental, no paran de acosarnos con malas noticias, sean ciertas o no, ya lo sabes, eres nuestro faro en estas tinieblas, y debo decir que me ha encantado el escrito de la anterior forera @MartyBR para enmarcar. Un gran abrazo, y se lo que sea que te vaya bien, aquí y en tu blog te esperamos todos los días.



Ragnarok conocí el blog de Antorob gracias a ti. Si sabes de algunos blogs de ese estilo avisa, que andamos ahora huérfanos. Yo solo conozco el de Antonio Turiel "The Oil Crash".


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (24 May 2022)

Sombra dijo:


> Ragnarok conocí el blog de Antorob gracias a ti. Si sabes de algunos blogs de ese estilo avisa, que andamos ahora huérfanos. Yo solo conozco el de Antonio Turiel "The Oil Crash".



Hoy por hoy, sólo miro el de @antorob, me es más que suficiente, aunque es verdad que cuando falta es como la canción :

Cuando un amigo se va 
queda un espacio vacio 
que no lo puede llenar 
la llegada de otro amigo.

A parte claro Turiel, quizás deberías meterte también para curiosear en su foro, pero hace años que no lo miro, me conformo con Antonio, es el mejor.


----------



## Sombra (24 May 2022)

RagnarokCoronavirus2 dijo:


> Hoy por hoy, sólo miro el de @antorob, me es más que suficiente, aunque es verdad que cuando falta es como la canción :
> 
> Cuando un amigo se va
> queda un espacio vacio
> ...



Gracias!


----------



## poppom (24 May 2022)

Sombra dijo:


> Ragnarok conocí el blog de Antorob gracias a ti. Si sabes de algunos blogs de ese estilo avisa, que andamos ahora huérfanos. Yo solo conozco el de Antonio Turiel "The Oil Crash".





Peak Oil Barrel – The Reported Death of Peak Oil Has Been Greatly Exaggerated


Para mirar los datos en bruto con gráficas.
En inglés hay blogs de esta temática


----------



## quinci (25 May 2022)

One Billion People At Risk Of Power Blackouts As Global Grids Stretched | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## antorob (25 May 2022)

Un informe bastante largo, de obligada lectura.

Goehring & Rozencwajg Q1 2022 Natural Resource Market Commentary


...En un ciclo normal, la caída de los niveles de inventario, el aumento de los precios y la mejora de la rentabilidad ya habrían atraído capital nuevamente a la industria. En cambio, los compromisos de ESG realizados en los últimos años impiden que el capital vuelva a ingresar a la industria del petróleo y el gas, lo que empeora mucho los problemas de producción. Los precios del petróleo están en máximos de 15 años y el gas natural en Europa y Asia están estableciendo nuevos récords y, sin embargo, el gasto de capital en E&P aún está un 50% por debajo del pico con el gasto en esquisto un 60%. A pesar del flujo de efectivo libre récord, las empresas prefieren devolver el capital a través de dividendos y recompras de acciones en lugar de perforar nuevos pozos. Varios ejecutivos de E&P comparecieron ante el Congreso el otoño pasado y fueron criticados por no hacer más para reducir su producción de combustibles fósiles. Estas mismas empresas fueron llamadas a Washington nuevamente en abril y se les preguntó por qué no producían más. Desafortunadamente, el impacto de muchos años de retórica contra los combustibles fósiles no se puede deshacer de la noche a la mañana.

Otro problema importante que enfrenta la industria energética es que, aunque el recurso de esquisto es extremadamente grande, en última instancia es finito como cualquier otro campo convencional. Al igual que un recurso convencional, una cuenca de esquisto aumenta al principio de su vida, luego se estabiliza y finalmente declina. Estuvimos entre los primeros en estudiar intensamente el concepto de agotamiento del esquisto ya en 2019 y llegamos a la conclusión de que sus mejores días probablemente ya habían pasado. Esta fue una conclusión increíblemente importante dado que las cuencas de esquisto de EE. UU. representaron casi el 90 % de todo el crecimiento fuera de la OPEP+ entre 2010 y 2019. mercado caiga en déficit. Hasta ahora esto es exactamente lo que ha sucedido.

Construimos una red neuronal artificial para comprender los factores que impulsan el crecimiento de la productividad del esquisto. Inmediatamente, nos dimos cuenta de que la industria prefería perforar sus mejores pozos, un proceso conocido como alta ley. En lugar de mejorar sus técnicas de perforación (una historia común en la industria en ese momento) y convertir las áreas de Nivel 2 en pozos de Nivel 1, la industria de E&P estaba perforando los núcleos de las cuencas de esquisto a un ritmo cada vez más rápido. Argumentamos que a medida que las empresas perforaban su inventario de Nivel 1, la productividad de los pozos pronto comenzaría a caer, lo que dificultaría mucho más el crecimiento de las cuencas de esquisto.

Para comprender la importancia de la productividad de la perforación, presentamos estos ejemplos de la vida real. Considere el mejor condado en cada una de las 3 grandes cuencas de esquisto: el condado de Karnes en Eagle Ford, el condado de Mountrail en Bakken y el condado de Midland en Permian. Cada uno de estos condados tiene una excelente superficie en acres de Nivel 1 con pozos que disfrutan de índices de producción de casi el doble del pozo promedio de Nivel 2. El condado de Karnes tiene 750 millas cuadradas. Suponiendo laterales de 6000 pies y un espaciamiento lateral de 800 pies, hay como máximo 3800 ubicaciones de perforación que representan 23 mm pies laterales de pozo. Hasta la fecha, estimamos que se han perforado 18 mm de los pies laterales de 23 mm, o casi el 85 %. De las 3.800 ubicaciones de perforación Karnes de primer nivel, solo 400 permanecen sin perforar hoy.


Fuente: ShaleProfile

A PESAR DE SER EL CAMPO MÁS JOVEN Y TENER LA MAYORÍA DE LUGARES DE PERFORACIÓN, INCLUSO EL PÉRMICO NO ES INMUNE DE LAS PRIMERAS ETAPAS DEL AGOTAMIENTO DE LOS RECURSOS.

El condado de Mountrail, hogar de los mejores pozos de Bakken, es más grande con 1,900 millas cuadradas. Suponiendo laterales de 9,000 pies y 1,300 pies entre pozos, hay espacio para un máximo de 3,200 pozos en el condado con un total de 27 mm pies laterales de pozo. Hasta el momento se han perforado pies laterales de 19 mm o el 70% del total. De 3.200 ubicaciones, solo quedan 700 en la actualidad.

La producción de ambos condados alcanzó su punto máximo en 2015 y, a pesar de los grandes aumentos en los precios del petróleo entre 2016 y 2018, y nuevamente hoy, ni los condados de Karnes ni Mountrail han podido aumentar la producción.

Ambos condados vieron una rampa de producción, una meseta, finalmente alcanzaron un segundo pico y luego se revirtieron. Hoy, ambos condados permanecen 50,000 b/d por debajo de su nivel anterior a Covid. A medida que estas cuencas se quedan sin lugares sin perforar, los operadores se han visto obligados a buscar partes de la cuenca de menor calidad, lo que perjudica la productividad. En Bakken, la productividad por pozo alcanzó su punto máximo en diciembre de 2019 y desde entonces ha caído un 6 %. En Eagle Ford, la productividad se ha mantenido mejor, pero solo porque las terminaciones totales se mantienen por debajo del 40 % en comparación con 2019. Las empresas de Eagle Ford han podido mantener alta la productividad de sus pozos al reducir la actividad de terminación a casi la mitad y enfocarse solo en sus pozos restantes. inventario de alto grado. Claramente, esta tendencia no puede durar. Si las empresas carecen de ubicaciones de perforación de nivel 1 de alta calidad, la producción seguirá siendo decepcionante.

A pesar de ser el campo más joven y tener la mayor cantidad de ubicaciones de perforación, incluso el Pérmico no es inmune a las primeras etapas del agotamiento de los recursos. El condado de Midland tiene 900 millas cuadradas de la mejor superficie cultivada de toda la cuenca del Pérmico. Suponiendo laterales de 10,000 pies, 1,300 pies entre pozos y tres zonas productivas de Wolfcamp apiladas (muy generosas), creemos que hay como máximo 3,900 ubicaciones de perforación en el condado de Midland que representan 39 mm pies laterales de pozo. Hasta el momento, se han perforado 24 mm pies, lo que implica que el condado de Midland está desarrollado en más del 60 %. Aunque la producción de Midland sigue creciendo, nuestros modelos creen que es probable que pronto también comience a estabilizarse.

El agotamiento de Permian Tier 1 podría estar ocurriendo ya. Entre finales de 2019 y marzo de 2022, la productividad por pozo de Permian ha caído un 14 %, aunque las terminaciones siguen siendo un 7 % bajas. La única fuente de crecimiento fuera de la OPEP+ durante la última década ahora está sufriendo un agotamiento de los recursos, al igual que cualquier otro recurso convencional. Predijimos esta tendencia a fines de 2019 y si nuestros modelos continúan siendo correctos, la producción pronto comenzará a decepcionar materialmente.

En total, la productividad en las cuencas de esquisto Big 3 ha bajado un 6% en comparación con 2019 y la producción se mantiene 550.000 b/d por debajo del pico. En otras cuencas de esquisto más pequeñas, las disminuciones han sido más dramáticas con una producción ahora de 450 000 b/d por debajo del pico (sobre una base más pequeña). Además, estimamos que casi 1 mm b/d de producción incremental provino de la terminación de pozos perforados pero no terminados (DUC). Estos pozos se perforaron en el período previo a COVID-19, pero finalmente no se completaron cuando los precios del petróleo colapsaron. En 2021, las empresas de energía completaron un 50 % más de pozos de los que perforaron a medida que redujeron su inventario de DUC, lo que generó un aumento único en la producción. Hoy en día, hay menos de 4300 DUC, el nivel más bajo desde que comenzó nuestro conjunto de datos en 2013. Claramente, la industria necesita un inventario de DUC para funcionar correctamente. y creemos que ahora hemos llegado a ese nivel. Los últimos cuatro meses vieron un crecimiento secuencial de esquisto superior a 100 000 b/d pero, si nuestros modelos son correctos con respecto a la liquidación de DUC, esto se desacelerará drásticamente a medida que avancemos en el verano.


Fuente: EIA

La producción convencional de EE. UU. continúa cayendo precipitadamente, habiendo disminuido un 16 % desde su punto máximo, mientras que la producción del Golfo de México ha bajado un 20 %. Los precios más altos del petróleo no han ayudado a ninguna de las fuentes de suministro: la producción convencional de EE. UU. ha bajado un 7 % en lo que va del año, mientras que la del Golfo de México ha bajado un 6 %.

Se suponía que la producción fuera de la OPEP+ fuera de los EE. UU. habría sido un punto brillante en 2022 (algo con lo que nunca estuvimos de acuerdo), pero ahora también es muy decepcionante. En los primeros cuatro meses del año, la AIE revisó las estimaciones para el 4T21 y el 1T22 a la baja en 300.000 b/d. En un patrón que se ha repetido muchas veces, la AIE revisó a la baja los datos reales y revisó al alza las estimaciones del segundo semestre, dejando sin cambios las cifras de todo el año. La AIE ahora espera que la producción fuera de los EE. UU. que no pertenecen a la OPEP+ cambie de rumbo y crezca en la asombrosa cifra de 1,2 mb/d durante los próximos dos trimestres, algo que creemos que es imposible. Para poner esto en el contexto adecuado, la producción de este grupo ahora ha bajado 500.000 b/d en los últimos seis meses frente a las estimaciones originales que pedían un crecimiento de 500.000 b/d.

Al mismo tiempo que la producción es decepcionante, la demanda supera con creces las expectativas. En nuestras cartas anteriores, explicamos cómo la AIE incorporó una subestimación crónica de la demanda en sus pronósticos, en gran parte impulsada por fallas en su metodología de mercado emergente...

Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (25 May 2022)

La élites de davos advierten que las naciones no deben resistirse a la "transición global dolorosa"



LET'S ALSO BE CLEAR
THE FUTURE IS NOT JUST HAPPENING
THE FUTURE IS BUILT BY US
BY A POWERFUL COMMUNITY (WEF)






Internacional: - La élites de davos advierten que las naciones no deben resistirse a la "transición global dolorosa"


Mientras el director del Foro Económico Mundial, Klaus Schwab, proclamó que “nosotros construimos el futuro” en la apertura de la reunión anual de Davos, otras dos élites europeas declararon que la crisis energética mundial es una “transición” que será “dolorosa” para la mayoría. pero no debe...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## antorob (25 May 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> La élites de davos advierten que las naciones no deben resistirse a la "transición global dolorosa"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí estamos totalmente de acuerdo.

Es injustificable que pretendan vendernos una transición energética "dolorosa" a la población mundial, mientras el lobby renovable llena sus arcas, siguiendo las directrices de la agenda global, siempre a costa del contribuyente. Y la retahíla de mensajes casi copiados unos de otros de los dirigentes mundiales (Biden, el presidente alemán, el propio Klaus), indica un mensaje único que emana de ese foro de Davos.

Saludos.


----------



## Locoderemate (25 May 2022)

Los amish nos señalan el camino


----------



## sebboh (25 May 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Los amish nos señalan el camino



USDA Attacks Amish Farmers Selling REAL Food to Protect Corporate Industrial Farming poco les queda


----------



## meanboy (25 May 2022)

La ministra de Hacienda y Función Pública, *María Jesús Montero*, ha avanzado este martes que pretende reforzar el teletrabajo en la Administración General del Estado (AGE)* para ahorrar energía*. Desde Función Pública instarán a los jefes de departamento a que confeccionen una lista de aquellos empleados públicos con posibilidad de trabajar a distancia y se les habilitará un permiso especial de hasta tres días en esta modalidad *para minimizar el consumo de gasolina y otros carburantes.









El Gobierno habilita a los funcionarios hasta 3 días de teletrabajo a la semana para ahorrar energía


La ministra de Hacienda y Función Pública, María Jesús Montero, pretende reforzar el teletrabajo en la Administración General del Estado (AGE) para ahorrar energía. Desde Función Pública instarán a los jefes de departamento a que confeccionen una lista de aquellos empleados públicos con...




www.elperiodico.com




*


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (25 May 2022)

Pero me visto ya de Punki o no? el Mad Max es vestido de punki, si no no es un Mad Max.


----------



## antorob (26 May 2022)

Un análisis del mercado del petróleo actual.

Es un poco largo y no me deja copiarlo todo por los gráficos.

Espero que os guste.

Mercado actual del petróleo. Previsiones para el verano.

*Mercado actual del petróleo. Previsiones para el verano.*


mayo 26, 2022
Antes de comenzar el análisis de la situación actual del petróleo es necesario verificar como está la producción mundial de crudo , comparándola con los años anteriores.
Tendremos solo en cuenta el petróleo real, no lo que se llama líquidos totales. Una parte importante del incremento del total de líquidos, corresponde a líquidos de gas natural, con limitaciones para la obtención de productos petrolíferos pesados como el diésel o el keroseno para aviación. 



En Marzo de 2022 estamos cuatro millones de b/d por debajo del máximo, a pesar de que se produce al límite, por los precios por encima de los 110$.

La Opep+ hace tiempo que dejó de incrementar la producción según sus propias cuotas y en Marzo-Abril-Mayo de 2022, muy probablemente descienda en su producción, como consecuencia de las sanciones aplicadas a Rusia. 
La oferta por lo tanto no puede asumir nuevos incrementos a corto plazo (vamos a estudiar la situación en el verano de 2022).

Para la demanda tenemos que tener en cuenta los acontecimientos pasados. El coronavirus causó un daño que todavía se mantiene.
En Enero de 2022 esta era la situación del turismo internacional.


Las caídas sobre el año 2019, seguían instaladas en un increíble 67% menos que el año de referencia. Las diferencias oscilaban entre un 53% menos en el caso europeo-americano y el 93% en el caso de Asia.


Las previsiones turísticas para este verano han cambiado radicalmente, como consecuencia de la gripalización de Omicron y por lo tanto, las previsiones son muy optimistas.
El turismo crecerá casi un 6% y creará 126 millones de empleos en esta década 
Después de dejar atrás la pesadilla de la pandemia, el turismo mundial encara el futuro con optimismo. Según los pronósticos del Consejo Mundial del Turismo (WTTC, por sus siglas en inglés), el sector crecerá casi un 6% anual y creará 126 millones de puestos de trabajo en los próximos diez años. El WTTC, que celebró su reunión anual en Manila entre el 20 y el 22 de abril, precisó en un comunicado que el turismo creará así uno de cada tres empleos en el mundo en la próxima década y superará con creces la tasa de crecimiento del 2,7% prevista para la economía global. Según el organismo, que representa al sector turístico privado a nivel mundial, se espera que la contribución del turismo al producto interior bruto (PIB) mundial aumente un 43,7% para finales de 2022, lo que supondría un 8,5% del PIB. 

“Estamos recuperando terreno y para 2023 estaremos llegando a los mismos niveles de crecimiento de 2019”, celebró la Presidenta...

------------------------------------

Las perspectivas son excelentes y las grandes caídas todavía hoy presentes, darán paso a una recuperación completa en 2023.

En el caso de China, el cierre de grandes poblaciones como Shanghai, durante dos meses, ha hundido la demanda de materias primas, incluido el petróleo, por debajo de los niveles de los cierres de 2020, como reconocen los dirigentes chinos.

Shanghái ve la luz tras el confinamiento, pero China sigue bajo nubarrones económicos Por Reuters 

"El tráfico aéreo nacional se ha desplomado a causa de los cierres en Shanghái y las ciudades circundantes. China Eastern (HK:0670), con sede en Shanghái, dijo que el número de pasajeros se redujo un 90,7% en abril con respecto al año anterior."

Afortunadamente Shanghai saldrá de su confinamiento oficialmente el 1-Junio.
El impacto previsto por la AIE, debido a los confinamientos chinos, se estima en casi 1 millón B/D.

Por otro lado, la demanda estacional del periodo primaveral Abril-Mayo es muy reducida. 
Tras el invierno, el gasóleo de calefacción se deja de utilizar en el hemisferio norte y por ello la demanda de diésel se hunde.
Las previsiones de la Opep por trimestre para el diésel y gasolina se ven en este gráfico.


Como es habitual, la temporada de verano en el Norte, dispara el consumo de gasolina.

A los 3,4 millones de b/d de incremento esperado para el tercer trimestre, se le une el millón de barriles de China.

Por consiguiente, no es posible evitar un fantástico incremento de 4,5 millones de b/d en el verano, cuando el mercado ya está muy ajustado.
En este contexto, Europa quiere imponer sanciones a Rusia y eliminar otros tres millones de b/d de la producción.
Las principales navieras, desde el 15-mayo, están restringiendo el transporte ruso.
Los comerciantes de crudo reducirán las compras de petróleo ruso a partir de mayo - World Energy Trade
"*Trafigura*, uno de los principales compradores de petróleo ruso, declaró a _Reuters_ que "cumplirá plenamente con todas las sanciones aplicables. Prevemos que nuestros volúmenes negociados se reducirán aún más a partir del 15 de mayo"."

No es posible cuantificar el impacto en el mercado del petróleo si sumamos un exceso de demanda de 4,5 millones de b/d a un déficit de oferta de 3 millones de b/d, tras la aplicación de sanciones a Rusia.

Simplemente, el mercado estallaría por los aires, si se cumplen todo o parte de estas previsiones.

Para compensar este déficit solo se cuenta con la aportación de la Reserva Estratégica, que son 180 millones de barriles en seis meses por par de EE.UU. y otros 60 millones para el resto de países occidentales.
Esto nos da una aportación diaria de 1,3 millones de barriles, insuficiente para compensar semejante déficit.

No se espera una aportación relevante del shale oil, para el verano y el resto de la producción mundial está al límite, excepto un poco de Canadá y Brasil. 
Lo que estamos viendo es un intento de "convencer" a Arabia Saudí, para que incremente la producción.
White House Advisors Had Secret Meeting With Saudi Arabia To Discuss Energy | OilPrice.com 
" Dos altos asesores de la Casa Blanca se reunieron el martes en secreto con altos funcionarios saudíes para discutir un acuerdo para aumentar la producción de petróleo, dijeron a Axios tres funcionarios estadounidenses actuales y anteriores.
La reunión, que no se hizo pública, se produce antes de otra posible reunión entre el presidente estadounidense, Joe Biden, y el príncipe heredero de Arabia Saudita, Mohammad bin Salman, que podría tener lugar a fines de junio."

Si con una demanda muy baja por razones estacionales y China funcionando a mínimos, el precio del petróleo no se ha movido de los 110$, esperen fuertes movimientos a partir de Julio.

*SHALE OIL.*
Un análisis muy bueno sobre el shale oil americano lo podemos encontrar en este artículo. Las ubicaciones de nivel 1 (o tier 1) son los pozos dulces (pozos con una productividad mucho mayor que el resto). Este análisis nos dice que el shale oil ha tocado techo por agotamiento de sus principales ubicaciones productivas.

Novi Presents at SPE Permian Event: Inventory Exhaustion in the Midland Basin
"La producción de petróleo no convencional en la cuenca del Pérmico alcanzó la asombrosa cantidad de 4 millones de barriles de petróleo por día en 2019, lo que la ubica entre los campos petroleros más importantes del mundo. Después de que los yacimientos petrolíferos no convencionales más antiguos de Bakken y Eagle Ford hayan alcanzado su punto máximo de producción y hayan entrado en declive, las partes interesadas de la industria se preguntan cuánto tiempo podrá mantener el Pérmico su rendimiento sobresaliente.
Capacitamos un modelo de aprendizaje automático en Midland Basin para analizar el rendimiento de los pozos existentes y pronosticar la producción en ubicaciones no perforadas alrededor de la cuenca. Analizamos los puntos de equilibrio para los pozos Lower Spraberry, Wolfcamp A y Wolfcamp B con un espaciamiento de 880' y 1320', con una intensidad de apuntalante de 2000 lbs/pie. Clasificamos las ubicaciones perforadas y restantes en cinco niveles en función de los EUR y NPV previstos. Usando suposiciones conservadoras de al menos 1000' de separación de los pozos principales, encontramos que aproximadamente el 60% de las ubicaciones de Nivel 1 han sido perforadas, el 50% de los Niveles 2-4 han sido perforados y el 40% de los Niveles 5 han sido perforados. Estos números se comparan favorablemente con obras más antiguas como Bakken, donde ya se han perforado más del 90% de las ubicaciones de primer nivel."
Otro interesante análisis complementario, lo posteaba ayer en los comentarios.
Goehring & Rozencwajg Q1 2022 Natural Resource Market Commentary

Tiempos interesantes.

Saludos. 
PD. Otros análisis oficiales son el STEO de la EIA americana y el informe de mayo de la AIE.

Para comparar previsiones, el STEO de la Agencia americana , proporciona previsiones completamente distintas.
Una de las razones es que el STEO computa todos los líquidos, introduciendo LGN y biocombustibles en la ecuación. 
Por eso, vemos tensiones en el diésel y el keroseno, que no pueden ser sustituidos por los LGN y los biocombustibles. 


Por ejemplo, el consumo chino no cae en el segundo trimestre de 2022 y el incremento de demanda del segundo al tercer trimestre es solo de 1,5 millones de b/d en lugar de los 3,4 previstos por la Opep. Según el Steo, el turismo sigue muerto. 
Se tendrían que poner de acuerdo. la propia AIE, en su informe de Mayo, predice un incremento en la demanda de 3,6 millones de b/d, desde Abril hasta Agosto.

Oil Market Report - May 2022 – Analysis - IEA

"A medida que se relajen las restricciones en China, se recupere la conducción en verano y el combustible para aviones continúe recuperándose, se espera que la demanda mundial de petróleo aumente en 3,6 mb/d desde el mínimo de abril hasta agosto."

La producción rusa cae casi dos millones (según el STEO) en el tercer trimestre, pero se ven compensados por los biocombustibles de Brasil y la aportación de los líquidos de gas natural. Si, mezclamos churras con merinas, pero es que se utilizan todos los líquidos para compensar el déficit petrolero puro.
*Según el informe de la AIE, la producción rusa caería 3 millones de b/d.*
"A pesar de la creciente presión internacional y la caída de la producción de petróleo, hasta ahora las exportaciones rusas se han mantenido en general. Pero ahora las principales casas comerciales están cerrando acuerdos antes de la fecha límite del 15 de mayo para detener todas las transacciones con Rosneft, Gazprom Neft y Transneft, controladas por el estado. Tras una caída del suministro de casi 1 mb/d en abril, las pérdidas podrían expandirse a alrededor de 3 mb/d durante la segunda mitad del año."




*El resumen de este post data es que la EIA americana es optimista y la AIE mundial dice que la demanda aumenta 3,6 millones de b/d y la oferta rusa se reduce 3 millones de b/d. Vamos a ver como se compensa semejante desfase.*





Para los soñadores que piensan en un incremento masivo de la producción de petróleo, les dejo estas antiguas previsiones sobre la producción de Arabia. Nada menos que 16 millones de b/d en 2025, frente a los poco más de 10 millones actuales.
http://crudeoilpeak.info/saudi-arabia-was-supposed-to-pump-almost-14-mbd-in-2018 



O los más de 12 millones de b/d que Iraq iba a producir, frente a los 4,4 millones de b/d actuales.

https://www.eleconomista.es/economi...12-millones-de-barriles-de-crudo-diarios.html

12/12/2009 - 10:32

BAGDAD, 12 (Reuters/EP) El Gobierno iraquí estima que podría llegar a producir hasta 12 millones de barriles de crudo diarios si culmina todas las negociaciones que está desarrollando con las petroleras internacionales para la concesión de sus yacimientos, según informó el ministro del Petróleo iraquí, Husain Al Shahristani.
El Gobierno iraquí estima que podría llegar a producir hasta 12 millones de barriles de crudo diarios si culmina todas las negociaciones que está desarrollando con las petroleras internacionales para la concesión de sus yacimientos, según informó el ministro del Petróleo iraquí, Husain Al Shahristani.


Saludos.


----------



## Rocker (26 May 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Lo de las naves espaciales es un ejemplo para llamar la atención, que me dice de los yates, los bólidos, jets … y no me refiero sólo a su consumo si no también al proceso de fabricación
> ¿Me entiende ahora?



Pasará lo mismo. Prohibirán cosas y pondrán tope en fortunas máximas, y en benefios empresariales para los accionistas, si no recortan por ahí o ponen impuestos a los ricos, no va a colar ninguna norma que intenten poner a los pobres, tiene que haber un mínimo para garantizar un nivel de vida óptimo y un máximo, porque todo el mundo sabe que sólo el 1% o máximo 5% de la población concentra más del 90% de la riqueza del mundo, y eso es un cantazo y un sin sentido si supuestamente se quiere acabar con la pobreza como dicen en la agenda 2030.

Es demasiado cantazo por eso van a sacar la tijera y tiene que haber un tope de riqueza, sino los pobres ocuparan viviendas sin pagar, y no van a ir a trabajar porque no tiene sentido, a poco que esprimas más a la gente ya no va a haber de dónde sacar y la gente está cansada de ver que es una estafa piramidal el sistema.


----------



## FranMen (26 May 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Pasará lo mismo. Prohibirán cosas y pondrán tope en fortunas máximas, y en benefios empresariales para los accionistas, si no recortan por ahí o ponen impuestos a los ricos, no va a colar ninguna norma que intenten poner a los pobres, tiene que haber un mínimo para garantizar un nivel de vida óptimo y un máximo, porque todo el mundo sabe que sólo el 1% o máximo 5% de la población concentra más del 90% de la riqueza del mundo, y eso es un cantazo y un sin sentido si supuestamente se quiere acabar con la pobreza como dicen en la agenda 2030.
> 
> Es demasiado cantazo por eso van a sacar la tijera y tiene que haber un tope de riqueza, sino los pobres ocuparan viviendas sin pagar, y no van a ir a trabajar porque no tiene sentido, a poco que esprimas más a la gente ya no va a haber de dónde sacar y la gente está cansada de ver que es una estafa piramidal el sistema.



De momento está colando y el mundo tragando


----------



## mataresfacil (26 May 2022)

Un placer tenerle de nuevo por aqui, es que marcharse cuando empieza el final de fiesta se me hace raro, y que los escepticos lo tengan claro, la fiesta se ha acabado.

Hoy mismo los americanos han ido como pollos sin cabeza a pedir un aumento de produccion al precio que sea a Gharwar con el resultado de una subida de precios de un 3% y unas reservas estrategicas que dan pena. Lo que viene es inimaginable aunque es de estudio la situacion de Srilanca que de alguna manera marca el camino de muchisimos paises del 3º mundo en el 2023.

La guerra ha demostrado que el rey esta desnudo y que esos pozos infinitos no parecen capaces de soportar la demanda de un planeta en recesion no economica sino energetica. Siempre pense que el primer caballo seria la guerra pero mira tu que va a ser el hambre, no lo esperaba.


----------



## sebboh (26 May 2022)




----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (26 May 2022)

Porque nos iban a hablar de ahorrar energía, si hubiera energía abundante que poder vender?


----------



## tomac (26 May 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Un análisis del mercado del petróleo actual.
> 
> Es un poco largo y no me deja copiarlo todo por los gráficos.
> 
> ...




Gracias por el post Quark.

Creo que ahora mismo la FED esta cruzando los dedos para que la subida de tipos y la fin del QE para doblegar la inflación provoque una recesión que hunda la demanda y así se pueda igualar con la oferta disponible cosa que haría que el problema del Peak oil no quede definitivamente al descubierto por el momento.


----------



## sebboh (27 May 2022)

Pasar el invierno en España: la propuesta alemana para ahorrar gas


La Asociación de Agencias de Viajes de Alemania ha propuesto al Gobierno pagar 500 euros a cada jubilado para pasar el invierno en países más cálidos, como España, y así ahorrar en calefacción. "Viajar contra Putin es mejor que congelarse por culpa de Putin".




es.euronews.com


----------



## sebboh (28 May 2022)

en japón recomiendan juntarse todos para ver la tv y ahorrar energía

Families Told to Huddle Around One TV in Japan Bid to Save Power


----------



## antorob (28 May 2022)

El mundo está cambiando a un sistema nuevo.

No esperen nada bueno , para nosotros los "desheredados".

*El equilibrio es el objetivo final de la transición a un sistema estable.*


mayo 28, 2022
El mundo en que vivimos está dominado por la retórica de la transición. No se sabe muy bien en que consiste ese conjunto de transiciones que, desde las élites, tratan de imponer a la población, pero el programa sigue su curso.
Transición energética de un sistema basado en los combustibles fósiles a otro renovable, transición del sistema monetario a uno digital, transición política de una democracia representativa a una dictadura global y transición médico sanitaria de una organización multipolar a otra mundial dominada por la OMS en solitario.
La llegada del cenit de la civilización como consecuencia de un desequilibrio extremo entre la capacidad de carga de la Tierra y los recursos utilizados actualmente por el conjunto del planeta, sugiere que todo el sistema está sometido a un desequilibrio profundo. Es necesario volver a equilibrar el sistema y a nuestros gobernantes se les ha ocurrido la brillante idea de lograr el nuevo sistema estable mediante una serie de transiciones, que ya se anuncian "dolorosas" para la ciudadanía ... y extremadamente rentables para la escala superior que dirige nuestros destinos.
Un problema añadido es que no hay consenso entre las diferentes facciones que pueblan el globo terráqueo. Se ha formado un segundo bloque, que se niega aceptar el dominio de las élites representadas por el WEF. 
Rusia, China y algunos pequeños países se oponen vehementemente a aceptar el resultado final prescrito por las transiciones en marcha.
El primer bloque, estaría formado por EE.UU., la Unión Europea, Japón, Gran Bretaña, Canadá, Australia y Nueva Zelanda.
El segundo, agrupado en torno a los BRICS, sería casi el resto de países del mundo.
https://www.fmprc.gov.cn/esp/xwfw/lxjzzdh/202205/t20220522_10690847.html
Ambos bloques defienden la agenda 2030 de desarrollo sostenible.
*SISTEMA FINANCIERO.*
El sistema financiero está sostenido por un sistema fiduciario, donde el poder político abusa de la impresión de papel moneda y usa el sistema SWIFT, para eliminar la oposición. La avanzada tecnología y la amenaza de sacar del sistema establecido durante décadas a cualquier opositor, ha funcionado a la perfección, mientras el sistema era estable. Pero como hemos podido comprobar, el peak everything ha llegado y las prioridades han cambiado.
El otro bloque pretende hacer valer la potencia de fuego de las materias primas, para dejar atrás el dominio del sistema exclusivamente fiduciario y volver a valorar aquellos elementos imprescindibles para la vida. Alimentos, energía, metales y minerales, son la sustancia del nuevo sistema, y su mayor o menor abundancia deberá obtener una representación adecuada.
Naturalmente el señor de la guerra, primera potencia mundial y sus acólitos occidentales, no quieren dejar el control y esa y no otra, es la razón principal de que la guerra en Ucrania todavía siga en marcha, sin que se atisbe ningún intento de negociación.
EE.UU. siempre ha utilizado el dólar y el sistema de canalización de las transacciones para eliminar todo intento de subversión, que introduzca intercambios comerciales en otra moneda que no sea el dólar. Tras la finalización de los acuerdos de Bretton Woods en 1971, se instauró el petro-dólar como sistema de control. La necesidad imperiosa de petróleo en pleno desarrollo, obligaba a todo el mundo a seguir negociando en dólares y permitía a la nación americana seguir al mando, sin comprometer recursos.
El peak oil, todavía negado, ha puesto punto y final a este sistema y ha creado un desequilibrio estructural, que necesita reestablecerse, de una forma u otra.
*TRANSICIÓN ENERGÉTICA.*
La respuesta occidental es la transición energética a fuentes renovables y visto el fracaso de la crisis energética 2021-2022, ya admiten que será muy dolorosa.
Las élites de Davos advierten que las naciones no deben resistirse a la ‘transición global dolorosa’ 
"Mientras el director del Foro Económico Mundial, Klaus Schwab, proclamó que “nosotros construimos el futuro” en la apertura de la reunión anual de Davos, otras dos élites europeas declararon que la crisis energética mundial es una “transición” que será “dolorosa” para la mayoría. pero no debe ser resistido por naciones tentadas a preservar su propia soberanía sobre la “agenda global”."

*MODELO DIGITAL.* 
Mientras el "otro" bloque plantea crear un nuevo sistema basado en una moneda representativa de una cesta de materias primas, el bloque aun dominante, quiere centrar sus esfuerzos en extender la transición digital, donde el dinero de papel sería eliminado y la moneda digital sería la nueva reina, aumentando el control total sobre todo movimiento del dinero.
Una renta básica se podría utilizar para decidir quien disfruta de los parabienes estatales o quien se queda sin nada, en función del cumplimiento obligatorio de determinados objetivos, como ha puesto de manifiesto la vacunación contra el covid. De forma análoga, el racionamiento de energía y alimentos con este nuevo formato digital, sería una forma de control extraordinaria.
Naturalmente la escasez energética y alimentaria será muy dañina y por ello, en lugar de reconducir el sistema hacia otro más resistente y mejor estructurado, prefieren conservar el control total, mediante la instauración de un sistema digital, que forma uno de los pilares del "gran reinicio".
*TRANSFORMACIÓN OMS.*
La posibilidad de un confinamiento masivo, ante las oleadas sucesivas de nuevas pandemias, ha sido verificado con el covid 19 y el resultado ha constituido un éxito atronador. Cualquier revolución está muerta antes de empezar, aplicando medidas estrictas, ante una pandemia convenientemente preparada.
Por eso, estamos oyendo hablar estos días, de una transformación de las directrices sanitarias, centralizando las tomas de decisiones en la OMS, eliminando las reformas individuales de cada nación soberana.
The WHO's Pandemic Treaty "Is Tied To A Global Digital Passport And ID System" | ZeroHedge 
"*La OMS anunció recientemente planes para un tratado internacional sobre pandemia vinculado a un pasaporte digital y un sistema de identificación digital.*
Reunida en diciembre de 2021 en una sesión especial por segunda vez desde la fundación de la OMS en 1948, la Asamblea de la Salud de la OMS adoptó una única decisión titulada " El mundo juntos ".
*La OMS planea finalizar el tratado para 2024* . Su objetivo será cambiar la autoridad de gobierno ahora reservada a los estados soberanos a la OMS durante una pandemia al vincular legalmente a los estados miembros con el Reglamento Sanitario Internacional revisado de la OMS .
En enero de 2022, Estados Unidos presentó una propuesta de enmiendas al Reglamento Sanitario Internacional de 2005, que vincula a los 194 estados miembros de la ONU, que el director general de la OMS aceptó y envió a otros estados miembros. A diferencia de las enmiendas a nuestra propia constitución, estas enmiendas no requerirán el voto de dos tercios de nuestro Senado, sino una mayoría simple de los estados miembros.
*La mayoría del público desconoce por completo estos cambios, que afectarán la soberanía nacional de los estados miembros.*
Las modificaciones propuestas incluyen, entre otras, las siguientes. Entre los cambios, *la OMS ya no necesitará consultar con el estado o intentar obtener la verificación del estado donde* supuestamente se está produciendo un evento de preocupación informado (por ejemplo, un nuevo brote) antes de tomar medidas sobre la base de dichos informes (Artículo 9.1). ).
Además de la autoridad para determinar una emergencia de salud pública de interés internacional en virtud del artículo 12, la OMS tendrá facultades adicionales para determinar una emergencia de salud pública de interés regional, así como una categoría denominada alerta sanitaria intermedia. .
El estado relevante ya no necesita estar de acuerdo con la determinación del Director General de la OMS de que un evento constituye una emergencia de salud pública de interés internacional. Se constituirá un nuevo Comité de Emergencia en la OMS, al que el Director General consultará en lugar del Estado en cuyo territorio se haya producido la emergencia de salud pública de interés internacional, para declarar el fin de la emergencia.
Las enmiendas también otorgarán a los "directores regionales" dentro de la OMS, en lugar de a los representantes electos de los estados relevantes, *la autoridad legal para declarar una emergencia de salud pública de interés regional.*
Además, cuando un evento no cumple con los criterios para una emergencia de salud pública de importancia internacional pero el Director General de la OMS determina que requiere una mayor conciencia y una posible respuesta de salud pública internacional, puede determinar en cualquier momento emitir una "alerta de salud pública intermedia". ” a los estados y consultar al Comité de Emergencia de la OMS. Los criterios para esta categoría son simples decretos: "el Director General ha determinado que requiere una mayor conciencia internacional y una posible respuesta internacional de salud pública". "

----------------------------------------------------------
*GOBIERNO MUNDIAL.*

Por último, la búsqueda de una transición a un gobierno mundial se ha trasladado a la opinión pública. Un senador de los EE.UU., Rand Paul, lo admite abiertamente.
https://www.zerohedge.com/geopoliti...ne-world-government-its-not-conspiracy-theory
*"El senador Rand Paul apareció en Fox News el jueves y discutió la reunión del Foro Económico Mundial en curso en Davos, Suiza , y señaló que no es una teoría de conspiración sugerir que la organización está buscando un gobierno mundial, sino que está "en su declaración de misión".*
Paul instó a que “El peligro real aquí, que es aún más peligroso que toda su falsa preocupación por la huella de carbono, el peligro real es este; mira lo malo que es tu gobierno en un país donde puedes votar por esta gente”.
_*“Este sería un gobierno, un gobierno mundial en el que no se puede votar por nadie. Esta es la peor pesadilla de todos”,*_ afirmó Paul, refiriéndose a la 'penetración' del WEF, para citar a su jefe Klaus Schwab, en los gobiernos nacionales.
“La burocracia que tenemos problemas en nuestros Estados Unidos porque no podemos votar por ellos, votamos indirectamente”, dijo Paul, y agregó: *“¿Puedes imaginar la burocracia mundial de todos estos elitistas y sus aviones privados que gobernar nuestro país y no podríamos votar?*
El Senador continuó: “Así que estoy completamente en contra de esto y solían llamar a las personas que hablaban de un gobierno mundial para decir que es una conspiración. Siempre diríamos que no, está en su declaración de misión”.

“Lo dicen en cada reunión. Para eso están”, proclamó Paul, y agregó que _*“la falta de soberanía significa falta de libertad, significa falta de capacidad de respuesta y es completamente antitético a todo lo que representa nuestro país”."

CONCLUSIÓN.
*_
Si, el sistema es inestable y se han puesto en marcha una serie de transiciones para volver al equilibrio. Puesto que ya hemos atravesado el cenit de la civilización, forzosamente esas transiciones, si llegan a funcionar alguna vez, serán traumáticas para el pueblo, porque no se puede vivir mejor, con muchos menos recursos. El nuevo equilibrio se alcanzará en una condición económica y social, mucho más baja para el standard occidental.
La diferencia será para las élites, porque necesitan una revolución silenciosa para mantener el control. El otro bloque, también propone un cambio e igualmente, plantea una dictadura global (aunque menos centralizada), con lo que el destino de la humanidad, sería pasar de una dictadura a otra. La alternativa es el decrecimiento salvaje y "the road". Además es muy factible, que la lucha entre los dos bloques termine conduciendo a una guerra, en todos los sentidos. No veo al "sistema dólar" tirando la toalla, simplemente. 
Me temo que la solución de volver lentamente a los niveles de los años 60-70 del siglo pasado de forma organizada y en democracia, no está en los pensamientos de los actuales rectores. 
Mientras tanto, la gente sigue en Matrix, disfrutando de los últimos días de Pompeya u oyendo la música a bordo del Titanic. Recordar que todos estos movimientos son un proceso, no un evento.
No hay que esperar ese día del juicio final, con fecha y hora prevista.

Saludos. 

PD. Siguiendo los acontecimientos del día a día.



Desesperación en el G7, que exige a la OPEP, aumentar la producción de petróleo. (si, los inventarios están bajo mínimos).


A día de hoy, actualizando datos, las reservas están en 950 millones de barriles, por debajo de mínimos de 2008.

https://cincodias.elpais.com/cincodias/2022/05/27/mercados/1653664903_564264.html 
Los ministros de energía del G7 han pedido este viernes a la OPEP, la organización de países productores de petróleo, que produzca más crudo, en el contexto de la alta volatilidad y la subida de precios del crudo tras la invasión de Rusia en Ucrania. Así lo han expresado en un comunicado tras una reunión de sus ministros de energía y medio ambiente en Alemania, donde los asistentes señalaron que la guerra también ha provocado un aumento en los precios del gas y el carbón. Los líderes añadieron que esta subida está aumentando la inflación y ejerciendo una gran presión sobre los hogares de bajos ingresos, así como sobre las empresas y la industria.

Un dato extremecedor. 






Las condiciones de compra (según Univ.Michigan) para casas y vehículos, alcanzan mínimos de hace cuarenta años, rememorando la crisis del petróleo de finales de los setenta. La caída es explosiva y muy superior a lo visto cualquier momento del sigo XXI.


----------



## Locoderemate (28 May 2022)

meanboy dijo:


>





meanboy dijo:


> No me explico como nadie ha pensado en hacer un coche electrico puro con un motorcillo de gasolina a modo de generador para que te vaya cargando la bateria en caso de no encontrar enchufe.



como funciona eso?


----------



## Baubens2 (28 May 2022)

Provocado por la opep porque petróleo hay a espuertas al ser abiotico


----------



## antorob (28 May 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Provocado por la opep porque petróleo hay a espuertas al ser abiotico



Claro, claro...

Es abiótico en los yacimientos de la Opep, pero de origen orgánico en el resto, que es incapaz de aumentar la producción.

Tampoco he visto nunca, una explicación desde el punto de vista abiótico, de la velocidad a la que se regenera el petróleo, para evitar caer en al trampa de los millones de años, que dejaría irrelevante el origen de la generación del petróleo, con respecto a la velocidad de extracción.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (29 May 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Provocado por la opep porque petróleo hay a espuertas al ser abiotico



El oro también es abiótico así que debería estar regalado.


----------



## FranMen (29 May 2022)

España, ejemplo mundial del "rey desnudo".







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Nada que no se haya dicho pero por si hay alguien nuevo.
La principal medida macroeconómica es muy mala si no se analiza correctamente su composición.
El PIB de USA es superior al de China pero a día de hoy la economía de China es mucho más importante que la de USA, por un lado exporta más, por otro produce más por $ de PIB, ya lo hemos visto si se para China se para el mundo. Si yo produzco 100 coches por 20.000€ $ y tu produces 50 coches por 50.000 $ tu tienes mayor PIB medido pero yo produzco más, si, además resulta que mis 100 coches son de igual o mayor calidad que los tuyos ya no hay comparación posible (recordad que China es líder en coches eléctricos).
En España el PIB es de muy mala calidad, tenemos una sólida base pero muy estrecha con la agricultura y algo de industria, el resto es PIB de farfolla, el turismo/hosteleria y la construcción (en un país donde sobran pisos) en una situación de recesión severa como la que vienen se van al guano.
Por lo mismo no me gusta ver la deuda en forma de % sobre el PIB si no de forma absoluta. El PIB puede estancarse y caer al ser de mala calidad y la deuda difícilmente se puede pagar cuando los sueldos son de mileuristas hipotecados que apenas llegan a fin de mes (eso si no se quedan en el paro).
Nuestra salvación siempre ha sido el turismo, sus divisas nos han permitido pagar el petroleo y mantener el deficit exterior medio a raya. Por cierto que me parece muy interesante la medida del deficit exterior y raramente es citada por los diarios.
Me imagino que cuando dicen que a España puede mejorar será gracias a la contribución de las drogas al PIB, recordar que se añadieron hace unos años en la medición del PIB. España sí es una potencia en el tráfico de drogas y la principal puerta de entrada de las mismas a Europa.
____
Recuerdo en la anterior fase de la crisis como, con los mismos precios por barril de petroleo, llegue a pagar la gasolina a 1,52, la semana próxima, cuando llene será por encima de 2 (menos el descuento del gobierno)
____
Ya se está empezando a ver de nuevo un incremento en el cierre de tiendas. Las cosas no pasan inmediatamente. La crisis anterior empezó en 2008 pero sus máximos efectos no se vieron hasta 2012. Esta empezó en 2020 y ahora se está viendo el efecto real y todavía tiene que empeorar mucho más en 2023 (después no se). La gente no hace cuentas y no se queda sin ahorros de un día para otro. De nuevo recordar que esta crisis es evolución de la anterior.
___________________
Nos tienen pillados por todos lados: deuda insostenible, inflación del 10% in crescendo, tipos de interés reales del -9%. Soy muy pesimista, no veo escapatoria por ningún lado, tan sólo resistir el golpe. Los que ahorramos sufrimos pero los más pobres están mucho peor, la inflación es mayor en lo más necesario: alimentación y energía. Va a golpear tan fuerte que la gente va a dejar de consumir salvo lo imprescindible, veremos como en 2012 estancamiento de precios en lo superfluo, muebles, ropa... Muchas tiendas al cerrar venderán a saldos. También bancos, concesionarios... Todo esto le salvará los muebles a los gobiernos en la cifra de la inflación, otra medida que no me gusta si no se desgrana, puede que la inflación se contenga y, sin embargo la gente no llegue ni a mediados de mes al no poder pagar lo básico.
_________________
En cuanto a los funcionarios/autónomos, tanto unos como otros son fundamentales , bien es cierto que, en nuestro país, tanto de unos como de otros hay mucha morralla. Quién no ha topado con un mal funcionario o un mal autónomo, lo difícil es encontrar uno bueno y cuando lo encuentras guardar sus señas como oro en paño. Yo trabajo a ambos lados y estoy planteándome dejar la función pública, la degradación del trabajo, el trato de jefes y clientes, el sueldo ya no compensan. Si no me he ido es porque soy un miedoso y me no me gusta tener todos los huevos en la misma cesta, pero tal y como están las cosas, pienso que la única ventaja de ser funcionario (tener el sueldo asegurado) se va a perder, veo bajadas de sueldos a lo griego (ya están ocurriendo si se tiene en cuenta la inflación), incluso impagos si hay un default (y tener que seguir trabajando sin cobrar) y que la pensión futura sea testimonial.
_________________
Lo que ha pasado en la Champions nos debería abrir los ojos. A mi me gusta moverme por todos los barrios de las ciudades y veo que los guettos rodean a los barrios obreros y acomodados. La mayoría de la gente pasea por las mismas calles, por donde se siente seguro, sólo mira que han cerrado tal local o que la calle está un poco más sucia, en ocasiones (cada vez con más frecuencia) aparece alguna noticia de algún asalto, disparos, muertos pero rápidamente se olvida. Lo que no ven es que los barrios marginales han crecido desmesuradamente y que se sostienen por hilos, cuando llegue el hambre (ya está a las puertas) esa gente se va a desplazar "a hacer la compra" a los otros barrios que apenas están a 100 metros


----------



## FranMen (29 May 2022)

Ceguera colectiva, antes del colapso global.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Veo que se ha adelantado a muchos de mis comentarios.
Siguiendo a Espartal, dentro de que lo vamos a pasar mal, creo que en España, viviendo de forma humilde, saldrá adelante. Ya he dicho que tenemos una base pequeña pero muy buena de PIB agrario.
Otra mala medida de la economía: la bolsa. PIB, inflación y bolsa, las tres sufren el sesgo del observador de forma cada vez más acusada.
De los comentarios: nunca leer "demasiado" fue malo.
¿Morir de hambre en España? quizás unos pocos, recordar que incluso en Auschwitz con un mendrugo diario se sobrevivía meses. ¿Hambre? como en la guerra civil.


----------



## antorob (29 May 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> España, ejemplo mundial del "rey desnudo".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias FranMen.

Poco que añadir, de acuerdo en casi todo.

Falta por comentar que tarde o temprano, Europa nos pedirá cuentas de nuestras "cuentas". Los ajustes, como casi siempre vendrán de fuera.

Como molesta la publicidad en el espacio inferior.

En fin, en burbuja más o menos, todo el mundo tiene nociones de la crisis, pero en la vida real, la ignorancia (muchas veces consciente) es el pan nuestro de cada día.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## L'omertá (29 May 2022)




----------



## ueee3 (29 May 2022)

antorob dijo:


> El mundo está cambiando a un sistema nuevo.
> 
> No esperen nada bueno , para nosotros los "desheredados".
> 
> ...



¿Pero no crees que debe de haber mucho egoísmo entre distintos bloques? Por ejemplo, China estará queriendo lo mejor para su país.


----------



## 11kjuan (29 May 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


>



Buen video Jairo como siempre.

Decir que lo que se viene acojona, es quedarse corto.


----------



## ueee3 (29 May 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


>



Brutal.


----------



## 11kjuan (29 May 2022)

A todo esto, no creéis que es posible sustituir toda la demanda energética actual por energías renovables ?


----------



## ueee3 (29 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> A todo esto, no creéis que es posible sustituir toda la demanda energética actual por energías renovables ?



Imposible. Otra cosa es que asumiendo recortes consigamos mantener un buen nivel de vida con las renovables.


----------



## meanboy (29 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> A todo esto, no creéis que es posible sustituir toda la demanda energética actual por energías renovables ?



Del petroleo salen las renovables, dentro de 30 años cuando haya que renovar molinillos y plaquitas ya no se podran fabricar y volveremos definitivamente a la cueva.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (30 May 2022)

Esto es increible. Sois como Podemitas y todo para justificar a las elites criminales.

Este dice es energia "fosil"



L'omertá dijo:


>



El forista FranMen que me tiene bloqueado dice que es como el oro que también en biotico...

En que quedamos? Es fosil o biotico?

Por que cuesta mas barato?

Es hilo no es mas que como un culto podemita donde la gente viene a poner cualquier información que toda junta no tiene sentido, se contradice, pero se siguen dando thanks.

En otros hilos los mismos peak-oileros han jistificado la Eugenesia, el aborto y el modelo chino.

Es decir, no solo se inventan una teoria para ju*stificar Que una elite no elegida por el pueblo, puesta a si misma a dedo digan quienes pueden y que consumir o no y como, pero quienes tienen que morir o pueden sobrevivir.*


----------



## sebboh (30 May 2022)

A new proposed tax on Big Oil's profit markups offers a solution for cash-strapped Americans


Big Oil has taken advantage of inflation to raise gas prices. Here's how a new piece of legislation, the Big Oil Windfall Profits Tax, would combat that.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## meanboy (31 May 2022)

El precio del petróleo despega por la demora del embargo europeo a Rusia y la reapertura de ciudades en China.










El precio del petróleo despega por la demora del embargo europeo a Rusia y la reapertura de ciudades en China


El barril de crudo Brent ha llegado a superar los 120 euros por primera vez desde marzo 2022




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## DDT (31 May 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


>



Uy, que bueno, gracias.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 May 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> En otros hilos los mismos peak-oileros han jistificado la *Eugenecia*, el aborto y el modelo chino.



Panchito detected.


----------



## meanboy (31 May 2022)

Eximir a Rusia podría allanar el camino para que Arabia Saudí, Emiratos Árabes Unidos y otros miembros de la OPEP bombeen más con el fin de cumplir los objetivos de producción.










La OPEP estudia excluir a Rusia del acuerdo de cuotas de producción de petróleo: WSJ


<div> <p> – Algunos miembros de la <span




es.euronews.com






Si los miembros de la OPEP son capaces de aumentar producción significaria que todavia no hemos llegado al picoil. atentos a ver si son capaces de extraer mas barriles.


----------



## sebboh (1 Jun 2022)

La AIE avisa: se avecina una crisis peor que la de los 70 con escasez de combustibles ''especialmente en Europa''


El director ejecutivo de la Agencia Internacional de la Energía (AIE), Fatih Birol, ha alertado de que Europa afronta una temporada de verano en la previsiblemente habrá problemas de suministro de todo tipo de combustibles, debido al entorno actual de problemas de oferta y elevados precios. El...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## antorob (2 Jun 2022)

*Los inventarios de petróleo USA están cayendo muy deprisa.*


junio 02, 2022
Hoy teníamos la presentación semanal de los datos de petróleo y derivados USA y sorprende la rapidez de la caída de inventarios , sabiendo que el consumo en esta época del año, es el más bajo.
https://ir.eia.gov/wpsr/overview.pdf 

A pesar de utilizar 5,4 millones de barriles de la Reserva Estratégica, han disminuido otros 5,1 millones de los inventarios comerciales, para dar un total de 10,5 millones de barriles de petróleo de descenso.
Comparado con el año pasado en estas fechas, la caída es de 166 millones de barriles, un increíble 15% menos.
Como ocurre en el caso del gas, la razón de estos fuertes descensos, cuando los inventarios deberían estar subiendo, es la mayor exportación para atender el mercado europeo.
No sirve de nada vestir a un santo, si para ello, debes desvestir a otro.
El resultado de las fuertes presiones a la OPEP, para que incremente la producción de petróleo ha sido ... nada.
Se han comprometido a adelantar un mes, la cuota de la Opep, pero dividida entre sus miembros, lo que supone que muchos no podrán alcanzarla. Pero además en Septiembre ya no hay más producción prevista, con lo que la reducción de petróleo ruso que comienza en Diciembre, no se ve afectada por el adelanto de las cuotas a Agosto.
Un operación maquillaje, para parecer que hacen algo, cuando realmente no hacen nada.
Oil Jumps After OPEC+ Agrees To Boost Output By 648K Barrels | ZeroHedge 
*Actualización 2 (930 a.m. ET):* después de solo 11 minutos, un nuevo récord de brevedad, la reunión de ministros de la OPEP+ terminó y, como se señaló anteriormente, concluyó acordando un aumento de 648 000 para julio y agosto, la primera vez que la OPEP+ se ha desviado de su aumento mensual estándar de 432K desde que se iniciaron los incrementos el verano pasado. La decisión acelerará la finalización de la reversión de varios años de recortes de producción por parte de la OPEP un mes antes de lo previsto.
En el gran esquema de las cosas, el aumento de 200K o más en la producción no hace nada. Además, como señala Bloomberg, cualquier aumento mayor será compartido proporcionalmente por todos los participantes, lo que "va a consumir bastante el volumen realmente entregado".
La decisión significa que Arabia Saudita finalmente accedió a las constantes súplicas de Biden por barriles adicionales, ya que el presidente busca ayuda con los precios del crudo desbocados y para llenar la brecha de suministro inminente, sin mencionar la reserva de petróleo estratega de EE. UU. que se agota rápidamente.

Según Bloomberg, el acuerdo significaría que la producción saudita aumentaría antes de lo programado, con una producción de 10,957 millones de barriles por día en agosto. Si la demanda continúa recuperándose y las sanciones están afectando aún más las exportaciones rusas, ¿veremos al reino por encima de los 11 millones antes de que termine el verano? ¿Y cuánto tiempo pasará antes de que Arabia Saudita no pueda bombear más en un momento de máxima demanda y un SPR de EE. UU. drenando a 1 mmb/d?
La realidad es que la producción real entregada al mercado inevitablemente será mucho menor que la anunciada: dado que la mayoría de los miembros de la OPEP+ no pueden aumentar la producción, los barriles adicionales deberán provenir de Arabia Saudita, los Emiratos Árabes Unidos e Irak. Cuánto alivio sienten los consumidores en la bomba es una pregunta abierta. A juzgar por el aumento de los precios del petróleo, no mucho.

Más importante aún, el fuerte consenso de todos los participantes confirma que la OPEP+ está lejos de romperse, un resultado que habría sido catastrófico para el petróleo. Como resultado, el petróleo ha subido a los máximos de la sesión, cotizando a mediados de los $115 y borrando todas las pérdidas posteriores al artículo FT.
----------------------------------------------------------

Cada vez está más claro que no queda capacidad para aumentar la producción.
Si las sanciones a Rusia son efectivas, al menos 3 millones de b/d entre crudo y derivados (contando con que al menos 1 millón será comprado por China e India) saldrán del mercado a medio plazo.
Ya vemos que los inventarios están acelerando su caída y la tendencia es mortal.


No estamos hablando de que ocurrirá en 2030, sino que pasará cuando los barriles de la Reserva Estratégica desaparezcan y entren en vigor a finales de 2022, las sanciones a Rusia, con unos inventarios por los suelos. Si el petróleo ya ronda los 120$ y el dólar está mucho más fuerte que en 2008, el equivalente en euros o una moneda emergente, es un valor mucho más alto de los 150$ del verano de 2008.


Peor aún, los precios de la gasolina y el diésel tienen su propio sobreprecio sobre el ya caro petróleo. El spread entre ellos ha saltado a cotas impensables, como se puede ver en el caso de la gasolina.



Es decir no solo está caro el crudo, sino que los márgenes de las refinerías para extraer gasolina, superan los 55$, cuando en lo peor de la historia de los últimos 40 años, no habían superado los 40$.

Como el consumidor no compra directamente petróleo, el pago de gasolina conlleva los dos históricos hitos en los precios. No podemos por lo tanto, sorprendernos de esos precios por encima de los 2 euros para el litro de gasolina, cuando en 2008, con el precio del barril en 150$, no llegamos casi a superar el 1,50 euros por litro.
Si además de la carestía de los carburantes, sumamos el resto de la cesta de la compra, comprendemos que el poder adquisitivo de una gran mayoría de la población, ha descendido por debajo del mínimo admisible.
Y no hay soluciones a corto plazo, en todo caso, empeoramiento cuando lleguemos a finales de año.
Si los inventarios siguen descendiendo al mismo ritmo, es muy posible que además de una excesiva carestía del producto, nos encontremos con una escasez manifiesta, similar a la que están experimentando en muchos lugares de la Tierra.

IEA: Current Energy Crisis Is “Much Bigger” Than 1970s Oil Crunch | OilPrice.com 
El mundo enfrenta una crisis energética “mucho mayor” que la de la década de 1970, dijo el director ejecutivo de la Agencia Internacional de Energía (AIE), Fatih Birol, al diario alemán Der Spiegel en una entrevista publicada este martes.
“En ese entonces, solo se trataba del petróleo”, dijo Birol al medio de comunicación. “Ahora tenemos una crisis del petróleo, una crisis del gas y una crisis de la electricidad al mismo tiempo”, dijo el director de la agencia internacional creada tras el impacto del embargo petrolero árabe en la década de 1970.
La crisis energética comenzó en el otoño del año pasado, pero la invasión rusa de Ucrania la empeoró mucho, ya que los mercados temen que se interrumpa el suministro de energía desde Rusia, mientras que los gobiernos occidentales imponen sanciones cada vez más restrictivas a Moscú por la guerra en Ucrania.
La UE acordó el lunes por la noche prohibir la mayoría de las importaciones de petróleo ruso, dejando el suministro por oleoducto exento del embargo, por ahora. Esto endurecerá aún más los ya ajustados mercados de crudo y productos.
El mundo, especialmente Europa, podría enfrentar un verano de escasez de gasolina, combustible y combustible para aviones, dijo Birol de la AIE a Der Spiegel.
La demanda de combustible aumentará a medida que comience la principal temporada de vacaciones en Europa y Estados Unidos, agregó Birol. 
Los flujos de petróleo crudo alterados se suman a la capacidad de refinería global reducida, lo que resulta en bajos inventarios de productos, incluso en los Estados Unidos.
-------------------------------------------------

Recordemos que Rusia no solo exportaba 2,2 millones de b/d de petróleo y 1,2 millones de derivados a Europa, sino que también exportaba 600.000 b/d a USA y otro tanto a Corea del Sur y Japón.
Explained| What does the EU ban on Russian crude oil mean for Europe




South Korea on course to slash Russian crude imports, takes ample US cargoes as alternative

Japón prohibirá de forma gradual la importación de petróleo ruso

Es muy complicado encontrar otros destinos para tanto crudo y derivados, por lo que una parte importante saldrá del mercado, cuando las sanciones entren en vigor, a finales de año.



Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (2 Jun 2022)

Me da la impresión, como dice algún forero, de que aparte de la escasez real, están aprovechando para meternosla doblada, limitando más de lo que correspondería la producción y, a su vez, incrementando más los precios. Básicamente lo mismo que están haciendo todos. De la escasez algunos están sacando grandes beneficios


----------



## antorob (2 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Me da la impresión, como dice algún forero, de que aparte de la escasez real, están aprovechando para meternosla doblada, limitando más de lo que correspondería la producción y, a su vez, incrementando más los precios. Básicamente lo mismo que están haciendo todos. De la escasez algunos están sacando grandes beneficios



Siempre se puede perforar más pozos y aumentar la producción, pero cada yacimiento tiene su plan optimizado y salirse de él, implica poner en peligro el reservorio y que la recuperación de reservas sea menor a la esperada, por un intento de "adelantar" la producción.

En 2016 HSBC realizó un estudio donde concluyó que el 81% de los yacimientos de todo el mundo, estaban en decline. Cuando entramos en esa fase, los cuidados deben acentuarse.

En el caso del shale oil, la sobreperforación de pozos dulces, ha ocasionado una gasificación de los pozos petroleros, al perder la zona gradiente de presión. A menor presión en cada pozo que se perfora, aumenta el escape de gas, por la mayor facilidad en salir al exterior y entonces, el petróleo del shale oil, se queda debajo, por una pérdida de presión acelerada, al salir antes el gas. Las cuencas maduras y ahora en el shale oil, todas lo son, tienden a "gasificarse". Esta es otra de las razones, por las que a pesar de precios de 120$, no se hacen más pozos en USA. Evitan perjudicar la recuperación futura de las ubicaciones restantes.

En el caso del resto del mundo, todos están perforando al límite de sus posibilidades, con la salvedad expresada al principio.

Se pueden incrementar con más inversión, la salida de Venezuela e Irán, pero ambos están bajo sanciones.

En Irak había buenas previsiones, pero les falta agua y la infraestructura para llevarla a los pozos e inyectar para mantener la presión.

Saludos.

PD. El precio de 120$ el barril es demasiado goloso para dejarlo.


----------



## FranMen (2 Jun 2022)

Tú conoces a la perfección la cifras exactas, yo sólo te leo y me hago una composición de lugar pero creía que el déficit que nos dabas no era tan grande como para reducciones tan acusadas de las reservas


----------



## antorob (2 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Tú conoces a la perfección la cifras exactas, yo sólo te leo y me hago una composición de lugar pero creía que el déficit que nos dabas no era tan grande como para reducciones tan acusadas de las reservas



En el caso de los americanos, ellos mismos se han metido en este berenjenal.

Exportan casi cuatro millones de b/d. Asi es imposible reponer existencias y tampoco pueden incrementar la importaciones, porque no hay más petróleo. El shale oil no sirve apenas para el diésel, asi que una mayor producción no hace que mejoren los inventarios de destilados. y por eso lo exportan. Lo lógico en unas condiciones de pocas reservas, sería dejarlo bajo tierra e irlo sacando a medida de sus necesidades, pero las empresas también quieren ganar dinero y sacan todo lo que pueden. Lo mismo para el shale gas, que también andan justos de inventarios.

Aquí se puede ver.

Exportan 3,990 millones de barriles de petróleo por día, esta misma semana.







Saludos.


----------



## mataresfacil (2 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Me da la impresión, como dice algún forero, de que aparte de la escasez real, están aprovechando para meternosla doblada, limitando más de lo que correspondería la producción y, a su vez, incrementando más los precios. Básicamente lo mismo que están haciendo todos. De la escasez algunos están sacando grandes beneficios



Cierto pero el mundo ha tenido una oportunidad unica de demostrar que el peak no existe y que hay capacidad de sobra de bajar el precio y de poner los millones de barriles que hagan falta.

USA podia haber doblegado a Rusia simplemente poniendo el barril de petroleo a 10$, era tan facil como ectraer hasta el limite y arruinar al enemigo, pero mira tu por donde que la guerra de Ucrania ha sido el canario en la mina que canta al mundo que el petroleo no solo es finito sino que estamos en el autentico limite. No puede haber otro despegue economico que lleve al mundo por encima de los 100 millones diarios de barriles, es un game over al expansionismo economico, toca decrecer, pero por las malas.

El que crea que se va a hacer de forma ordenada y racional se equivoca.

Opinion: van a empezar guerras por el petroleo, a medida que los paises no consigan su dosis se lanzaran a por quien sea para tenerla, Srilanka es un ejemplo de lo que puede pasar, este es un pais sin ningun potencial belico yrodeado de gigantes, ya veremos que hacen estos cuando comience a bajar la oferta, por cierto lo que vender reservas estrategicas es un tiro en el pie estilo UE.


----------



## FranMen (2 Jun 2022)

Lo que yo quería decir es que, si faltan tres millones diarios, están reteniendo otros tres para incrementar precios


----------



## antorob (2 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Lo que yo quería decir es que, si faltan tres millones diarios, están reteniendo otros tres para incrementar precios



Si lo piensas sería contraproducente.

A 120$ el barril y con el dólar tan fuerte, las economías del tercer mundo están sufriendo una crisis como nunca. Pero es que además, los usuarios compramos gasolina o diésel, con lo que debemos pagar también el incremento de los márgenes de las refinerías que están en máximos históricos, como he puesto en el post anterior.

Esta combinación esta formando una crisis como nunca antes y todavía no comprendo como la demanda mundial no se ha hundido por completo.

Jugar con esconder barriles en este contexto, es jugar con fuego y provocar una crisis como no hemos visto en la vida. Bastante tenemos con los precios actuales, como para esconder petróleo con el objetivo de subir los precios.

No, viendo la reducción e inventarios en el último año y medio y que la OPEP ni siquiera puede cumplir sus propias cuotas, está claro que no hay más cera.

Saludos.


----------



## Destroy one (2 Jun 2022)

Hay que amenazar con nukes a los países de la OPEP + para que aumenten YA la producción como sea...


----------



## Sombra (3 Jun 2022)

Solo me pasaba por el hilo para darte las gracias Antorob por continuar con el blog


----------



## FranMen (3 Jun 2022)

__





40,000 Factories At Risk Of Closing In Pakistan's Commercial Capital Amid Fuel Crisis | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




Se van sumando países


----------



## poppom (3 Jun 2022)

Destroy one dijo:


> Hay que amenazar con nukes a los países de la OPEP + para que aumenten YA la producción como sea...



y si no pueden?
y si lo hacen y entonces aceleran esto más?


----------



## mataresfacil (3 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues este es peligroso por tener nukes. De todas formas cuando la cosa explote en Egipto es cuando vendran los problemas y suerte que ayer intervino la OPEP  para decir que si podian aumentarian la cantidad diaria en 600.000 barriles , solo Rusia ha dejado de poner en el sistema cerca de 10 millones diarios. No hemos colapsado por que aunque no nos lo digan pienso que todos los paises del mundo estan tirando de reservas estrategicas.

Por cierto a los que se quejan de que la gasolina esta cara, que sepan que es un mercado de futuros que an junio tiene el precio barril de marzo, es decir sobre 100€, si miramos el desplome del € y la subida a 115 de media nos encontramos que en septiembre vamos a ver precios un poquito mas caros, muchisima gente simplemente por el transporte no le va a interesar ni trabajar ni abrir negocios y eso pensando en que el precio se estabilice en 110, que a largo plazo es inasumible, tipos bajos y energia alta tiene un efecto inflacionario brutal. No creo ni veo ya solucion al problema que es estructural y mucho mas complejo que lo ocurrido durante la crisis del 2008.

El barril a dia de hoy 117 es proporcionalmente al cambio mas caro que cuando toco los 140€, si se pone a ese precio lo pasaremos muy mal, a partir de 150€ empezara el colapso de paises no tan pobres.

Ah, eso es el peak, que parece que la gente no lo entiende, la demanda supera con mucho a la oferta, no es el fin del petroleo, es el fin del petroleo barato y con eso basta para que Olduvai sea una realidad.


----------



## FranMen (3 Jun 2022)

Y estos se suponía que estaban comprando el petróleo con descuento a Rusia. Pues ni con esas:








Trade deficit widens on high oil import bill


According to the data, the high value of imports is mainly because of an about 92% jump in the cost of purchase of crude oil at $18.14 billion in May 2022 compared to $9.47 billion in May 2021.




www.hindustantimes.com


----------



## FranMen (3 Jun 2022)

Más de Pakistán. Sube el diésel 14 cts hasta 0,99 el litro (quien lo pillara)








Economic remedy proves to be the most bitter pill


Fuel rates hiked by Rs30, power units priced Rs8 higher; Miftah announces Chinese debt rollover at cheaper rates.



www.dawn.com









——
El déficit comercial alcanzó un máximo histórico de 37 700 millones de dólares en el año fiscal 2017-18. Sin embargo, las medidas del gobierno llevaron a una caída a 31 800 millones de dólares al año siguiente (2018-19) y luego a una nueva disminución a 23 200 millones de dólares en 2019-20.
Sin embargo, la tendencia se invirtió y la brecha comercial saltó a 30 800 millones de dólares en el año fiscal 2020-21 y se espera que alcance un máximo histórico durante el año fiscal en curso
——
Swvl detiene el servicio de autobuses intraurbanos; Careem (Uber) suspende la entrega de alimentos


----------



## FranMen (3 Jun 2022)

Sin ser un buen rastreador con sólo rascar un poco veo que el mundo se desmorona, más de Pakistán:








Gas supply to industrial sector also stopped


LAHORE: The industrial sector that has been exempted from gas cuts got a direct hit on Thursday with curtailing of supplies to captive power plants.According to an announcement, natural gas supply...




www.thenews.com.pk


----------



## Destroy one (3 Jun 2022)

poppom dijo:


> y si no pueden?
> y si lo hacen y entonces aceleran esto más?



Bueno, sería un bonito escalón de Séneca, pero que nos quiten lo bailado....


----------



## FranMen (3 Jun 2022)

Los precios del petróleo actuales, aseguran un colapso en el tercer mundo.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Qué dicen en los comentarios?




__





En Tesla no ganan para disgustos: ahora Musk dice que necesita recortar el 10% de su plantilla


De la pérdida de beneficios laborales al despido. Esta semana no está siendo nada buena para los trabajadores de Tesla. Si el martes su CEO, Elon Musk,...




www.xataka.com





Es increíble que incluso países con superávit de petróleo como Irak y Nigeria tengan problemas de energía


----------



## mataresfacil (3 Jun 2022)

Bueno y despues de vivir en un mundo donde los pozos se rellenan solos y donde la OPEP ha pegado un puñetazo en la mesa para decir que la escalada de precios ha acabado..... nos encontramos esto.



Petróleo crudo WTIJul 2022 120,33120,44115,27+3,46+2,96%22:26:15  Petróleo BrentAgo 2022 121,31121,43112,45+3,70+3,15%22:26:15


----------



## Chefrufus (4 Jun 2022)

España también libera parte de sus reservas estratégicas de petróleo al mercado:


----------



## Peineto (5 Jun 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> La élites de davos advierten que las naciones no deben resistirse a la "transición global dolorosa"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Que empiece la fiesta.


----------



## Sombra (5 Jun 2022)

@antorob y si en realidad las cosas con el tema del petróleo estuvieran peor de lo que auguráis? Es decir, siempre sale gente diciendo que lo que dices es mentira, que no hay peak oil y que hay reservas y producción de petróleo hasta el 2100 o lo que sea. Yo planteo el lado opuesto, viendo cómo todos los países del mundo están sacando las reservas de petróleo al mercado me hace pensar una cosa: y si la situación está peor de lo que nos dicen aquellos que hablan de que el Peak oil fue ya en 2008-2018? A mí es que esto de que se saquen las reservas al mercado no solo me indica que no hay petróleo, que queremos aguantar como sea los precios, sino que me indica algo peor: los Estados, la civilización se ve incapaz (a estas alturas) de cambiar el modelo de consumo mundial de un año para otro. De forma rápida tal y como lo necesita la situación de emergencia. Un modelo que gasta X millones de barriles y que no puedo gastar menos sin un ajuste global.
Tú comentaste que las transiciones no se hacían ordenadamente, y creo que en este caso tampoco lo va a ser. Cuando queramos darnos cuenta de que el sistema ya no se aguanta porque la falta la pata más importante, ya será tarde. El abismo estará a un paso de distancia. Y ni con esas la gente querrá bajarse del burro.


----------



## antorob (5 Jun 2022)

Sombra dijo:


> @antorob y si en realidad las cosas con el tema del petróleo estuvieran peor de lo que auguráis? Es decir, siempre sale gente diciendo que lo que dices es mentira, que no hay peak oil y que hay reservas y producción de petróleo hasta el 2100 o lo que sea. Yo planteo el lado opuesto, viendo cómo todos los países del mundo están sacando las reservas de petróleo al mercado me hace pensar una cosa: y si la situación está peor de lo que nos dicen aquellos que hablan de que el Peak oil fue ya en 2008-2018? A mí es que esto de que se saquen las reservas al mercado no solo me indica que no hay petróleo, que queremos aguantar como sea los precios, sino que me indica algo peor: los Estados, la civilización se ve incapaz (a estas alturas) de cambiar el modelo de consumo mundial de un año para otro. De forma rápida tal y como lo necesita la situación de emergencia. Un modelo que gasta X millones de barriles y que no puedo gastar menos sin un ajuste global.
> Tú comentaste que las transiciones no se hacían ordenadamente, y creo que en este caso tampoco lo va a ser. Cuando queramos darnos cuenta de que el sistema ya no se aguanta porque la falta la pata más importante, ya será tarde. El abismo estará a un paso de distancia. Y ni con esas la gente querrá bajarse del burro.



Hola Sombra.

Recuerda la primera gráfica del primer post del hilo.

Es una perspectiva abrasadora y tiene en cuenta los esfuerzos ímprobos que van a realizar todas las naciones productoras de petróleo para aguantar la situación, el máximo tiempo posible. Este empeño ha transformado la curva de la producción futura de crudo , de una campana de Gauss simétrica figura clásica, a un acantilado Séneca, donde la producción se hunde de repente. En el gráfico que presenté, la caída es suave hasta 2030, donde se produce el desplome.

La razón es que desde 2024-2025, el shale oil irá cayendo y en 2030, los grandes yacimientos de oriente medio, que llevan sacando petróleo 40-50-60 años, empezaran a agotarse por completo, cuando el nivel del agua llegue hasta el límite superior del yacimiento y no se pueda aplicar la perforación horizontal. Desde 2030 se produce un desplome de la producción.

Esta situación, acorde con las reservas esperadas (en mis previsiones, claro) es dramática, porque además la demanda de petróleo sigue subiendo y el gap entre la demanda y la oferta, solo se puede cubrir con incrementos de precios, liberación de reservas estratégicas o confinamiento por pandemia, por poner ejemplos de desesperación. No pueden descartarse otro tipo de medidas, como prohibiciones, limitaciones o racionamiento. 

Arabia Saudí siempre ha sido un lazarillo para USA y ahora no puede ceder a sus pretensiones a pesar de todas las enormes presiones que ejercen.

Cada uno debe preguntarse por qué.

Saludos.


----------



## Sombra (5 Jun 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Hola Sombra.
> 
> Recuerda la primera gráfica del primer post del hilo.
> 
> ...



Es que clave está en la demanda. Y para bajarla de forma ordenada se necesita una coordinación a nivel global (y un liderazgo) de la que a día de hoy carecemos. Aunque, como dices, la guerra, las pandemias o una inflación brutal podrían ser alternativas para bajar dicha demanda por las malas. Y está claro, que esto se va a hacer por las malas. A nadie le gusta que le digan dónde tiene que ir de vacaciones.


----------



## mataresfacil (5 Jun 2022)

120 millones de barriles que tenemos como reserva estrategica, eso dice el BOE, es decir unos 4 meses de petroleo si el corte es total, ahora tendremos menos porque toca repartir, la verdad es que todo tiene mala pinta y parece un patadon hacia delante esperando no se que milagro. Desde luego como el otoño venga frio el mundo va atener un problema porque esto no es papelitos que puedas imprimir y repartir.


----------



## meanboy (5 Jun 2022)

Este verano, la gasolina a 3 euros el Litro ¿llegará a ocurrir?


El precio de la gasolina lleva semanas en escalada continua y ya ha superado los 2 euros por litro de forma holgada. Existen temores de que antes de que




testcoches.es


----------



## meanboy (6 Jun 2022)

Que se sabe de la capacidad de las refinerias para ir aumentado producción?

He leido que hay unas 680 con capacidad para 95 millones de barriles dia, si hay intención de refinar mas barriles se construiran algunas mas pero parece que no lo ven claro.









EE.UU. podría no volver a construir una nueva refinería: Chevron


La petrolera advierte que es difícil justificar inversiones que ayuden a satisfacer la demanda por combustibles .




www.elespectador.com


----------



## sebboh (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Truki (6 Jun 2022)

sebboh dijo:


>



Pero que puede saber el tal Dotcom este .


----------



## FranMen (6 Jun 2022)

La muerte del sistema capitalista.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Quizás los precios actuales sean impagables pero, de momento, se están pagando, lo cual demuestra el inmenso regalo del hemos disfrutado todas estas décadas.
Por cierto, hoy me ha llamado la atención el escaso tráfico al ir a trabajar, no se si es estacional o que los precios del carburante están empezando a hacer mella.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (6 Jun 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> 120 millones de barriles que tenemos como reserva estrategica, eso dice el BOE, es decir unos 4 meses de petroleo si el corte es total, ahora tendremos menos porque toca repartir, la verdad es que todo tiene mala pinta y parece un patadon hacia delante esperando no se que milagro. Desde luego como el otoño venga frio el mundo va atener un problema porque esto no es papelitos que puedas imprimir y repartir.



Explicale eso a la mayoría de los del foro
Que no entienden o no quieren, que la energía no se puede imprimir


----------



## meanboy (6 Jun 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Explicale eso a la mayoría de los del foro
> Que no entienden o no quieren, que la energía no se puede imprimir



Asi es. En la medida que vayamos entrando en guanoil los productores querrán hacer intercambios `por cosas de valor y los papelitos no valdrán una mierda.


----------



## L'omertá (6 Jun 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Hola Sombra.
> 
> Recuerda la primera gráfica del primer post del hilo.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tus posts, Antorob, son muy esclarecedores.
Lo que he citado en negrita: ¿con lo del agua te refieres al agua inyectada? ¿Qué es la perforación horizontal?
Gracias.


----------



## antorob (6 Jun 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Gracias por tus posts, Antorob, son muy esclarecedores.
> Lo que he citado en negrita: ¿con lo del agua te refieres al agua inyectada? ¿Qué es la perforación horizontal?
> Gracias.



Si, es el agua inyectada.

Estoy en trámites para realizar una entrevista con Daniel, @Muttley, (en el canal Dragon oro) para explicar lo que comentamos en este hilo con detalle.

Uno de los puntos fundamentales que la gente no conoce es que los yacimientos maduros tienen una menor declinación por el abuso de la perforación horizontal. Se trata de pozos verticales que alcanzan una determinada profundidad por encima del corte de agua y luego para mejorar la extracción, tienen una rama horizontal. De esta forma se mantiene la producción, al extraer el petróleo por encima del nivel del agua. Naturalmente se mejora la producción actual, a costa de agotar más rápido las reservas de petróleo.

Un poco de paciencia y con gráficos lo entenderéis mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (6 Jun 2022)

El impacto real en los precios de los alimentos no se verá hasta el final del verano.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Algunos cultivos como los de invernadero pueden tardar tres meses.
Veo dos opciones: repercutir el precio o cerrar el chiringuito.
Pero es que pasa en todo. Todos los días sale la noticia de falta de camareros. O suben salarios y precios o dejan de atender parte de la clientela.
En los hospitales pasa lo mismo, hay falta pero este verano, con las vacaciones, puede ser apoteósico. Este año se han quedado vacantes casi 300 plazas MIR por bajos sueldos, si no entran ahora es una generación coja (cuando ya de por si la oferta era insuficiente para cubrir jubilaciones y bajas)
En la ganadería lo veo aún peor pues se necesita más tiempo para reponer la cabaña. Salía en las noticias un pastor ¿sirio? que había malvendido la mitad de su ganado para poder alimentar a la otra mitad. Los precios de la carne están contenidos porque los ganaderos le están dando salida al ganado sin reponerlo, veremos cuando no haya cabezas a qué precio se pone (tardará más)
Otro tema es la vivienda, veo un boom que recuerda al de principios de siglo, más pequeño en número pero que va a dejar a muchos tirados: el incremento de costes de la construcción con el precio ya pactado con los compradores, además tenemos el incremento de tipos de interés y la disminución del ahorro por la inflación. Muchas urbanizaciones se quedarán a medias con la constructora quebrada al no poder asumir el incremento de costes de construcción y financiación y por falta de compradores y a muchos compradores con la entrada pagada y la vivienda sin terminar o no poder asumir la hipoteca. Tardará un poco más ¿2024?
Con la obra pública veremos porque como pagan las administraciones, normalmente no ponen pegas en pagar los sobre costes, pero seguramente habrá más retrasos de los habituales 
En medio de todo los bancos a los que, en teoría, les viene bien la subida de tipos de interés, pero que, con el incremento de la morosidad, también perderán.
Eso sí, los que sean capaces de resistir el choque, se van a quedar sin competencia y cuando lo peor pase (¿año?) y lleguemos a un nuevo nivel de ajuste más austero saldrán reforzados


----------



## sebboh (7 Jun 2022)

si hay alguien por Alemania para confirmar si es de ahora la foto


----------



## sebboh (7 Jun 2022)

Climate TRACE: A Framework for ESG Initiatives and Social & Climate Credit System - coreysdigs.com


The Climate TRACE coalition is packed and backed by technocratic billionaires running major surveillance to build your social and climate score.




www.coreysdigs.com





id preparando las limitaciones al movimiento.


----------



## meanboy (7 Jun 2022)

No se si es casualidad ... 

"A falta de señales concretas por parte de Ryanair, la del miércoles 8* será solo la primera huelga de una serie que afectará a todo el periodo estival", añaden.*









Huelga del transporte aéreo este miércoles en Italia | Transportes


Huelga del transporte aéreo este miércoles en Italia. Trabajadores de aerolíneas y aeropuertos secundarán paros de cuatro horas en diversas c[...]




www.hosteltur.com


----------



## FranMen (7 Jun 2022)

Próxima parada, crash o racionamiento.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




La reacción del gobierno:








La Moncloa. 07/06/2022. El Gobierno aprueba una ley pionera contra el desperdicio alimentario [Consejo de Ministros/Resúmenes]


La Moncloa, Madrid, martes, 7 de junio de 2022. El Ejecutivo también ha acordado regular la aplicación de la nueva Política Agraria Común a partir de 2023 y destinar ayudas directas para el sector agrícola y ganadero y para mejorar la gestión de residuos.




www.lamoncloa.gob.es





No estamos en el principio de una crisis como la del 2008, es la continuación de la crisis del 2008 de la que salimos por la puerta de atrás con trampas contables. La deuda no ha parado de subir desde entonces, el poder adquisitivo no ha parado de bajar. Además, desde que te sigo veo que nos quedamos sin combustible y, últimamente, sin alimentos.
A mí no me gustan mucho las fiestas y en la del mundo actual me sentía incómodo hasta 2009 en que me di cuenta de que después vendría la cuenta, desde entonces ya no es desasosiego si no enojo, miedo conforme la factura se iba incrementando y veo que va a ser muy duro pagarla.
——-
Porra, a cuánto veis el combustible en agosto?
Yo digo 2,25 a 2 cts por semana

——-
Amplio la noticia:








España quiere acabar con el desperdicio de comida: así es la nueva ley que prevé multas de hasta 60.000 euros


Se establece la donación obligatoria de los alimentos aptos para el consumo que no van a ser vendidos y se obliga a los hosteleros a ofrecer a sus clientes que puedan llevarse la comida que no hayan consumido, entre otras medidas.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## FranMen (7 Jun 2022)

Lo que nos faltaba, cuando esperábamos buena cosecha, se repite Jarrapellejos 








Una plaga de langostas arrasa cultivos en Extremadura


Los vecinos piden a la Junta de Extremadura más medidas para combatir estas plagas de langostas que afectan a los cultivos.




amp.antena3.com


----------



## FranMen (8 Jun 2022)

Un recuerdo:








Circular a 110 km/h en lugar de a 120 km/h para ahorrar gasolina parece una buena idea. Sólo es un parche


En 2011, entre el 7 de marzo y el 1 de julio de ese mismo año, las carreteras españolas redujeron su velocidad máxima de 120 a 110 km/h. Una medida polémica...




www.xataka.com





Según el artículo, yo ahorraría unos 27€ al mes bajando de 120 a 100 y perdería 2 h de mi tiempo.


----------



## sebboh (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## sebboh (8 Jun 2022)

EU lawmakers support banning gasoline car sales by 2035 in key vote | CNN Business


Members of the European Parliament voted to ban the sale of new combustion engine cars by 2035, in what would be the world's strongest law to phase out gasoline vehicles, if approved by the European Council.




edition.cnn.com





siguiendo punto por punto lo del absolute zero


----------



## meanboy (8 Jun 2022)

Por su parte, Faisal bin Farhan al-Saud, ministro de Exteriores de Arabia Saudí, afirmó en Davos que,
* "no hay escasez de petróleo,*
el problema son los productos refinados, que es algo que está más relacionado con la* falta de inversión en el último año y medio, dos años en capacidad de refinación ".*










La amenaza del refino agrava la brecha entre el precio de carburantes y crudo


Goldman Sachs prevé un pico en verano de hasta 140 dólares por barril de Brent, pero debido a los altos márgenes de refinación los consumidores sufrirán un precio como si el crudo alcanzara los 160 dólares.




www.lainformacion.com





La falta de refinerias tiene efectos parecidos al picoil? o como estamos en picoil no hacen falta mas refinerias?

Que opinais?


----------



## antorob (8 Jun 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Por su parte, Faisal bin Farhan al-Saud, ministro de Exteriores de Arabia Saudí, afirmó en Davos que,
> * "no hay escasez de petróleo,*
> el problema son los productos refinados, que es algo que está más relacionado con la* falta de inversión en el último año y medio, dos años en capacidad de refinación ".*
> 
> ...



Hay dos problemas.

Primero, se han cerrado algunas refinerías tras la pandemia. La inversión ESG ha penalizado nuevas inversiones en refinerías.

Segundo, y mucho más complejo.

Las refinerías producen una serie de derivados del petróleo en porcentaje sobre cada barril de petróleo. Por ejemplo, de cada barril sacan un 42% de gasolina y un 25% de diésel. Estos porcentajes pueden ser ajustados en función de la estación del año, con una mayor cantidad de gasolina en verano y más diésel en invierno, por las calefacciones. Pero el % es una variación muy pequeña.

Por otro lado, el shale oil, los líquidos de gas natural no producen diésel.

Por lo tanto,

a). Producción de todos los líquidos 90 millones. Convencional 70 millones, 5 millones shale oil, 10 millones LGN. 5 millones biocombustibles y ganancias refinerías. Producción de diésel 25 millones de barriles.

Demanda 90 millones.

Situación equilibrada en inventarios.

b). Unos años después la demanda aumenta en 10 millones de barriles, hasta 100 millones. La demanda de diésel aumenta de forma proporcional hasta los 27,5 millones de barriles.

La producción de todos los líquidos evoluciona de la siguiente forma.

Convencional 70 millones. Shale oil 10 millones, LGN 15 millones, Bio y Ganancias refinerías, otros 5 millones.

Producción total de todos los líquidos, 100 millones equivalente a la demanda.

Producción de diésel, 25 millones. Déficit de 2,5 millones de diésel.

Las refinerías no han variado, adaptándose a la nueva producción, con pequeñas ampliaciones.

Esto es lo que está pasando hoy. la producción de diésel no puede aumentar aunque la producción total de todos los líquidos si lo haga, porque las nuevas aportaciones son shale oil y LGN, que no sirven para el diésel.

Por lo tanto es otro problema que se agravará en el futuro.

Ejemplo.

Para el diésel solo sirve el convencional en verde claro y el pesado en verde más oscuro. El resto no. La producción de todos los líquidos aumenta desde 82 millones en 2004, hasta más de 100 millones en 2018, pero la cantidad de diésel no puede aumentar, *excepto una pequeña parte de* *petróleo pesado,* porque el convencional está en meseta, sin subir, en torno a 70 millones.







Saludos.


----------



## Tio Pepe (9 Jun 2022)

Y mientras EEUU libera sus reservas estratégicas (ya en mínimos de los últimos 20 años:






Ahí tenemos los chinos que ni cortos ni perezosos se están poniendo las botas:


----------



## FranMen (9 Jun 2022)

¿Por qué no terminan de caer los mercados?.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Ejemplo de “autosuficiencia” de hoy mismo:








El 'Power Horse' del Almería será el primer estadio autosuficiente con energía solar de España


El club tiene en proyecto 'sembrar' de placas solares toda la cubierta del recinto deportivo en una inversión que en tres años habría recuperado y le permitiría incluso vender el excedente energético La empresa de bebidas energéticas aportará 5 millones de euros en 2 años, 4 de ellos por el...




www.diariodealmeria.es




Por ningún sitio pone que vayan a comprar megabaterias para almacenarlo. Recordad que la mayoría de los partidos son por la noche


----------



## FranMen (9 Jun 2022)

Una cosa son los PowerPoint y otra su ejecución:








2030, tan cerca y ¿tan lejos?


En un contexto proclive a la apuesta indudable por las energías renovables, Euskadi se encuentra en una situación de incertidumbre en este terreno




www.diariovasco.com




Más PowerPoint:




__





Panorama - Andalucía aprueba su Estrategia Energética para el horizonte 2030 - Energías Renovables, el periodismo de las energías limpias.


Encuentra las últimas noticias sobre energías renovables: eólica, fotovoltaica, termosolar, solar térmica, biomasa, biogás, almacenamiento energético, baterías, movilidad sostenible.



www.energias-renovables.com




Más 








La Agenda Energética de Galicia 2030 prevé una inversión de más de 630 M€ hasta 2024 para impulsar las renovables, la eficiencia energética y la economía circular


La Agenda Energética de Galicia 2030 prevé una inversión de más de 630 M€ hasta 2024 para impulsar las renovables, la eficiencia energética y la economía circular




www.xunta.gal




Castilla la Mancha, 20.000 millones de inversión, jiji, no sé si será sostenible 




__





Panorama - El Plan Energético 2030 de Castilla-La Mancha prevé inversiones por valor de 20.000 millones de euros - Energías Renovables, el periodismo de las energías limpias.


Encuentra las últimas noticias sobre energías renovables: eólica, fotovoltaica, termosolar, solar térmica, biomasa, biogás, almacenamiento energético, baterías, movilidad sostenible.



www.energias-renovables.com


----------



## FranMen (9 Jun 2022)

Mientras: barreras al desarrollo 




__





La industria eólica pide auxilio a la UE ante la paralización de las inversiones - elEconomista.es






www.eleconomista.es













Agricultores zamoranos alertan sobre un parque energético de 800 hectáreas


Denuncia que el proyecto afectaría a "terreno agrícola concentrado y de una productividad media y alta"




www.laopiniondezamora.es












La canibalización de precios de las renovables en España podría alcanzar el 30% en 2030 - El Periódico de la Energía


Un informe de Pexapark descubrió que los altos precios actuales podrían estar enmascarando los impactos de la canibalización de precios, que amenaza la rentabilidad futura de las energías renovables. El…




elperiodicodelaenergia.com













El rechazo a las renovables arraiga también a los pies del Moncayo y en las Cinco Villas


Ayuntamientos como los de Uncastillo y Ambel oficializan su oposición a proyectos de instalación de aerogeneradores por sus efectos en zonas de elevado valor natural mientras otros como el de Tabuenca animan a los vecinos a presentar alegaciones




www.eldiario.es


----------



## tomac (9 Jun 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Y mientras EEUU libera sus reservas estratégicas (ya en mínimos de los últimos 20 años:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suerte cuando USA tenga que empezar a recargar las reservas, eso va a añadir más presión a una oferta que està en serías dificultades.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jun 2022)

Hola, antorob: Hace tiempo que no me pasaba por esta web y he ido directamente a buscar alguna cosa escrita por ti. Evidentemente, me he leído lo último porque el tema me lo conozco e incluso lo hemos debatido en otro lugar. Como siempre muy interesante y tengo que decir que el tiempo te ha dado la razón. No hace tantos años que avanzaste lo que ahora vivimos.

Por añadir algo, ayer Reuters, citando a la saudí Aramco, informaba de que los precios del Petróleo de Julio de Arabia Saudita para los consumidores en Asia aumentarán en $ 2,1 por barril, en $2,2 para el Norte de Europa y en $2 para la zona del Mediterráneo.

Mientras la estupidez sigue perdurando en Occidente, Asia se está convirtiendo por primera vez en el mayor comprador del Petróleo de Rusia e incluso para revenderlo a Occidente, ya sea en crudo o en derivados del mismo. Está claro que más caro.

Un abrazo.


----------



## antorob (9 Jun 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, antorob: Hace tiempo que no me pasaba por esta web y he ido directamente a buscar alguna cosa escrita por ti. Evidentemente, me he leído lo último porque el tema me lo conozco e incluso lo hemos debatido en otro lugar. Como siempre muy interesante y tengo que decir que el tiempo te ha dado la razón. No hace tantos años que avanzaste lo que ahora vivimos.
> 
> Por añadir algo, ayer Reuters, citando a la saudí Aramco, informaba de que los precios del Petróleo de Julio de Arabia Saudita para los consumidores en Asia aumentarán en $ 2,1 por barril, en $2,2 para el Norte de Europa y en $2 para la zona del Mediterráneo.
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando, encantado de tenerte por aquí.

No hace falta que digas nada del otro foro, pero me parece lamentable el trato que te están dando, y lo dejo aquí.

Me fije incluso en la despedida de Salva, que citó agradecimientos a todo el mundo menos a ti (bueno y tampoco a Knownuthing, pero a este le han hecho dos podcast).

En fin, espero que nos leamos por burbuja.

¿Estás en algún otro hilo?.

Saludos cordiales y otro abrazo de vuelta.


----------



## meanboy (9 Jun 2022)

Que os parece esta pagina.





__





PrecioPetroleo.net actual precio petroleo hoy cotizacion crudo


Portal con informacion sobre el precio del petroleo. El crudo y su precio barril petroleo. El valor y cotizacion del petroleo. Industria petrolera.




www.preciopetroleo.net





Historia y predicciones:

Hasta el 2040 habra petroleo para aburrir. 


Precio Petroleo 2040





*OPEP – Consumo de petróleo en 2040 alcanzará los 110,6 millones de bpd*
A más largo plazo, la OPEP dijo en su Informe Panorama Mundial del Petróleo que la demanda de petróleo crezca en 12 millones de bpd hasta 110,6 millones de bpd en 2040 (por debajo del pronóstico emitido en 2018). 

Precio Petroleo 2026
Precio Petroleo 2025
Precio Petroleo 2024
Precio Petroleo 2023
Precio Petroleo 2022
Precio Petroleo 2021
Precio Petroleo 2020
Precio Petroleo 2019
Precio Petroleo 2018


----------



## FranMen (10 Jun 2022)

Nada que no sepamos por antorob, pero es curioso que lo refleje un medio generalista 








Las refinerías no dan abasto: la crisis del petróleo es solo la punta del iceberg de la amenazante escasez de combustible


El precio de la gasolina, el diésel o el queroseno se encuentra en máximos históricos en buena parte del mundo. De modo que todos los ojos están puestos en los grandes exportadores de petróleo. Los consumidores y los países importadores esperan, ansiosos, una decisión de la OPEP que alivie el...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jun 2022)

Hola, antorob: Allí me tienen "censurado" e imagino que por los temas que trato. El último sobre la "viruela del mono". Esa web ha cambiado mucho y a peor. Solo les interesa ganar dinero y casi nada más. Está claro que mi participación ha bajado ostensiblemente y seguramente dejaré de escribir en un lugar tan desagradecido.

No me he planteado todavía escribir en Burbuja, pero no descarto hacerlo. Quizás, poniendo cosas en el principal y ya veremos si me animaría a abrir un hilo.

Me pasé por aquí porque allí no hay manera de encontrar algo de interés. Los artículos buenos escasean cada día más.

Un abrazo.


----------



## sebboh (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## meanboy (11 Jun 2022)

Habeis pensado en algún momento que a pesar de tantas graficas que muestran que estamos en la meseta de los hidrocarburos liquidos, en realidad lo que se ve en la calle solo es una subida de precios?. Tampoco veo que se este castigando al turismo aereo o maritimo, no hay escasez de nada, solo precios mas altos. Mientras no pase nada lo del picoil podria ser algo que todavia no ha llegado. La verdad es que estoy un poco confuso.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jun 2022)

Bueno, "cuellos de botella" haberlos haylos... Desde la Pandemia, y ya con anterioridad, se han reducido mucho los gastos asociados a la exploración y demás en el sector petrolero, así que ahora estamos "tragando" con lo que algunos "iluminados" no tuvieron en cuenta. La "Agenda verde" está muy bien sobre el papel, pero el mundo no está preparado para una transición como la que se quiere realizar y la consecuencia de ello va a ser una buena Ostia.

Luego está también el tema del refino, el transporte, la situación geopolítica, etc., etc.

Y respecto al Petróleo, claro que todavía hay, pero entiendo que su declive empieza a ser ostensible.

Saludos.


----------



## sebboh (11 Jun 2022)

Sobre el tema de las llamaradas solares mencionadas en la última entrada del blog, tenemos el siguiente hilo de @Loignorito con buena información






*Tema mítico* : - ¿Por qué está cambiando el mundo de forma tan drástica? mi hipótesis


Todos estamos alucinando viendo las cosas que suceden en el mundo. Tenemos una supuesta pandemia que ha servido de excusa para arrebatarnos nuestras libertades. Una campaña intensiva y recalcitrante de vacunación, con algo que realmente no son las vacunas clásicas y que ni tan siquiera...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## antorob (11 Jun 2022)

El bueno de @Muttley (no sabía donde se metía) me ha hecho una entrevista, donde comento todo lo que he venido exponiendo en el hilo.

Se puede tomar a modo de resumen, lo malo es que son dos horas.



Espero que os guste ... o no. 

Saludos.


----------



## Muttley (11 Jun 2022)

antorob dijo:


> El bueno de @Muttley (no sabía donde se metía) me ha hecho una entrevista, donde comento todo lo que he venido exponiendo en el hilo.
> 
> Se puede tomar a modo de resumen, lo malo es que son dos horas.
> 
> ...



¿lo malo?

Exhibición absoluta!!!!


----------



## antorob (11 Jun 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> ¿lo malo?
> 
> Exhibición absoluta!!!!





Muttley dijo:


> ¿lo malo?
> 
> Exhibición absoluta!!!!



Pensándolo fríamente, una hora hubiera sido más digerible.

Dos horas tiene el problema que es muy complicado no hacer paradas y perder el hilo.

La edición es fantástica. Algo bueno tiene que tener. Al menos existe un guion con marcas cronométricas, para no perder el hilo.

De todas formas , es una experiencia y encantado de haber compartido el tiempo contigo. 

El tema debería interesar , pero ya sabemos que vivimos en la época de pan y circo y hay que distraer a las masas de lo realmente importante. 

También el "invitado" que te has buscado, baja bastante el nivel del canal. Un "muerto". 

Un abrazo.


----------



## FranMen (11 Jun 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Pensándolo fríamente, una hora hubiera sido más digerible.
> 
> Dos horas tiene el problema que es muy complicado no hacer paradas y perder el hilo.
> 
> ...



Ya tenemos largometraje para la aburrida (ya no) tarde del domingo


----------



## Tio Pepe (11 Jun 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> ¿lo malo?
> 
> Exhibición absoluta!!!!



Guardado para oírlo durante mi próximo viaje de trabajo. ¿Me podéis decir si se puede oír rollo podcast? O ¿está plagado de gráficos y cuesta seguirlo sin ver la imagen? Gracias a los dos por dedicar este tiempo para un vídeo que seguro va a ser cojonudo.


----------



## Muttley (11 Jun 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Guardado para oírlo durante mi próximo viaje de trabajo. ¿Me podéis decir si se puede oír rollo podcast? O ¿está plagado de gráficos y cuesta seguirlo sin ver la imagen? Gracias a los dos por dedicar este tiempo para un vídeo que seguro va a ser cojonudo.



Está bastante plagado de gráficas, pero te lo pones en YouTube y escuchas y lo sigues sin problemas. 
El mensaje está ahí. 
Las gráficas son el respaldo 
Ojalá te guste y lo disfrutes!


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (11 Jun 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Habeis pensado en algún momento que a pesar de tantas graficas que muestran que estamos en la meseta de los hidrocarburos liquidos, en realidad lo que se ve en la calle solo es una subida de precios?. Tampoco veo que se este castigando al turismo aereo o maritimo, no hay escasez de nada, solo precios mas altos. Mientras no pase nada lo del picoil podria ser algo que todavia no ha llegado. La verdad es que estoy un poco confuso.



Lo que dices, tienes razón. 
E
Pero están convergiendo multiples factores, que apuntan a lo contrario









Colas y cancelaciones ponen en jaque a los aeropuertos y aerolíneas


Las aerolíneas se encuentran en estado de alerta en toda Europa ante la falta de personal en los aeropuertos para resolver trámites como los controles fronterizos y atender servici




www.expansion.com


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jun 2022)

Es un vídeo de obligado visionado y que debiera formar parte de uno de esos documentales que suelen darse en las distintos canales televisivos.

Se podrá estar de acuerdo o no en algunos postulados, pero a largo plazo pocas dudas ofrece... al menos para el ciudadano de a pie.

Muchas Gracias por haberlo realizado.

Saludos.


----------



## carlosjpc (13 Jun 2022)

alguien puede explicar para tontacos (con dibus o algo) la relación entre prospección horizontal y el agotamiento del yacimiento en forma de acantilado de seneca? no lo he entendido


----------



## FranMen (13 Jun 2022)

__





No es el fin del mundo, es el despertar de Matrix.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com





No nos acordamos de que pasó con las bolsas en 2020? Está volviendo a suceder pero démonos cuenta de una cosa, antes el período fue de 2008 a 2020, ahora han pasado 2 años. Los BC harán de nuevo lo único que saben hacer, otro chute y recuperación de las bolsas (la economía real sigue rota) para rápidamente caer en un proceso acelerado. Vivimos un periodo maniaco depresivo en el que unos pocos se van a forrar si saben jugar con los tempos, están muy atentos y tienen un corazón de acero y otros muchos van a perder hasta la camisa. 
Toca bajada de todo incluyendo metales, buen momento para promediar (en breve)

Antorob a veces nos describe a Turquía como canario en la mina, ¿puede que Japón sea el primer minero en caer?








El yen se desploma a un mínimo de 24 años frente al dólar


El yen se ha hundido este lunes a su nivel más bajo frente al dólar desde 1998 -el dólar/yen ha saltado por encima de la marca de 135-, después de que el dato de inflación de Estados Unidos publicado el viernes haya impulsado la brecha de política monetaria cada vez mayor entre Japón y la...




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## FranMen (13 Jun 2022)

Una muestra de a dónde nos lleva la complejidad creciente:








El Congreso sigue utilizando Internet Explorer, que desaparece esta semana. La solución es un parche


Esta semana, el próximo 15 de junio, Microsoft finaliza el soporte de Internet Explorer. El mítico navegador utilizado por gran parte de las administraciones...




www.xataka.com





Podemos ver el colapso de las administraciones en unos días.
Yo, todas las semanas, tengo retrasos de aproximadamente una hora por problemas de compatibilidad entre programas y, en vez de mejorar, va a peor. Aparte de mi retraso y la peor atención a los clientes, supone tener a informáticos detrás poniendo parches sobre parches.


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Jun 2022)

Una cosa, si lo que dice el principe saudi es cierto estamos en el final de los tiempos, una mezcla de Olduvay y abismo de Seneca, asi que si no os importa lo cojo con pinzas por que no sabemos los intereses ocultos de lanzar semejante mensaje.

Lo que va a dar de si Ghawar es un secreto de estado, que digo, es un secreto mundial y no me creo que nadie salga en TV diciendo datos reales al respecto.


----------



## antorob (13 Jun 2022)

carlosjpc dijo:


> alguien puede explicar para tontcacos (con dibus o algo) la relación entre prospección horizontal y el agotamiento del yacimiento en forma de acantilado de seneca? no lo he entendido



Cuando se perforan pozos verticales, pronto se ven alcanzados por el corte de agua. Supongamos que al principio, la extracción se compone de un 20% de agua y un 80% de petróleo. 

Como seguimos inyectando agua, con el paso del tiempo, ese corte de agua sigue subiendo. Tras varios años, quizás sea un 50% agua y un 50% petróleo. En las fases finales del yacimiento, los cortes de agua son muy altos, por ejemplo 90-95% de agua y solo 10-5% de petróleo. Con este sistema , el decline en la producción es suave y se asemeja a una distribución simétrica de Gauss.

Ahora supongamos que utilizamos la perforación horizontal. Como este sistema nos permite orientar la boca de pozo donde queramos, la colocamos siempre por encima del corte de agua. Eso significa que cada pozo horizontal extraerá casi un 100% de petróleo. Cuando el corte de agua alcanza la boca del pozo horizontal, entra de repente toda el agua y el pozo pasa de extraer el 100%, al 40-50-60% según donde esté el corte de agua en ese momento.

Lo que dice el video, es que este sistema se puso en marcha en los años 90. Lo que quiere decir que cada vez que un pozo horizontal es alcanzado por el agua, perforamos otro pozo horizontal, por encima del corte de agua. Eso supone que siempre extraeremos una cantidad mucho mayor de petróleo que si estuviéramos aceptando los pozos clásicos verticales.

Ahora después de 30 años de perforación horizontal, el corte de agua está en torno al 90%. Los pozos horizontales que perforamos todavía nos permiten mantener la producción del yacimiento en niveles altos, pero nos hemos quedado sin espacio para perforar nuevo pozos horizontales, porque estamos en la parte superior del yacimiento y casi no queda petróleo. Aun asi, el decline es pequeño, pero el agotamiento del pozo es máximo. 

Cuando el corte de agua alcance a los últimos pozos horizontales y no se puedan perforar más, la producción de petróleo caerá en picado, porque cada pozo horizontal pasará de extraer un 100% de petróleo a solo un 10%, si el corte de agua ha llegado, como es lógico, al 90%.

Acantilado Seneca se produce cuando llegamos a la parte superior del yacimiento. Naturalmente los pozos supergigantes como Ghawar han aguantado mucho tiempo, pero todos están llegando a esa parte final. Y está ocurriendo en casi todos los yacimientos supergigantes, casi a la vez.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (13 Jun 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Una cosa, si lo que dice el principe saudi es cierto estamos en el final de los tiempos, una mezcla de Olduvay y abismo de Seneca, asi que si no os importa lo cojo con pinzas por que no sabemos los intereses ocultos de lanzar semejante mensaje.
> 
> Lo que va a dar de si Ghawar es un secreto de estado, que digo, es un secreto mundial y no me creo que nadie salga en TV diciendo datos reales al respecto.



MBS se refiere a EE.UU, China y Rusia, pero se cuida muy mucho de mencionar su propio país.

Aun así, debemos saber que las últimas reservas de petróleo del mundo, se extraerán de Oriente Medio. Incluso con yacimientos muy agotados, siguen teniendo más reservas que el resto del mundo.

Saludos.


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Jun 2022)

antorob dijo:


> MBS se refiere a EE.UU, China y Rusia, pero se cuida muy mucho de mencionar su propio país.
> 
> Aun así, debemos saber que las últimas reservas de petróleo del mundo, se extraerán de Oriente Medio. Incluso con yacimientos muy agotados, siguen teniendo más reservas que el resto del mundo.
> 
> Saludos.



Si, si lo he estado escuchado y resulta mas que inquietante mosqueante, todos se hunden menos tu? Por que los datos que da de China a 0 o de USA y Rusia son creo excesivos en el periodo de tiempo que se marca, imagino que los geologos de estos dos paises no son mancos y que haran lo imposible para no hacer la barbaridad que se hizo en Cantarel.


----------



## antorob (13 Jun 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Si, si lo he estado escuchado y resulta mas que inquietante mosqueante, todos se hunden menos tu? Por que los datos que da de China a 0 o de USA y Rusia son creo excesivos en el periodo de tiempo que se marca, imagino que los geologos de estos dos paises no son mancos y que haran lo imposible para no hacer la barbaridad que se hizo en Cantarel.



Me quedo con al ratificación por parte de MBS, sobre el grado de agotamiento de los yacimientos mundiales.

No puede ser que hoy todos los activos se estén desplomando, menos el petróleo.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (13 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puede ser.

DB advierte sobre un posible colapso sistémico de Japón.

Japan On Verge Of Systemic Collapse With "Dramatic, Unpredictable Non-Linearities" In Financial Markets, DB Warns | ZeroHedge

Cuando le di un repaso en Abril, el yen-dólar estaba en 128 unidades. 

La primera moneda occidental en derrumbarse puede ser el yen.

Esta mañana ha sobrepasado durante unos momentos las 135 unidades. Y el gráfico de largo plazo , apunta un desplome.







Saludos.


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Jun 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Me quedo con al ratificación por parte de MBS, sobre el grado de agotamiento de los yacimientos mundiales.
> 
> No puede ser que hoy todos los activos se estén desplomando, menos el petróleo.
> 
> Saludos.



Sinceramente una explicacion al comportamiento del petroleo hoy puede ser no un problema de oferta y demanda sino un aviso de que, o la guerra va a escalar en breve, o que se va a extender a otros paises. Taiwan? Argelia? Pakistan?

Tambien podria darse el caso de que por pura necesidad se ataque Venezuela.

Siempre el peor y que mas miedo da es el escenario con caida de mercados y subidas del crudo.


----------



## antorob (13 Jun 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Sinceramente una explicacion al comportamiento del petroleo hoy puede ser no un problema de oferta y demanda sino un aviso de que, o la guerra va a escalar en breve, o que se va a extender a otros paises. Taiwan? Argelia? Pakistan?
> 
> Tambien podria darse el caso de que por pura necesidad se ataque Venezuela.
> 
> Siempre el peor y que mas miedo da es el escenario con caida de mercados y subidas del crudo.



Parece que Libia cierra casi todos sus campos, por conflictos internos.

Oil Spikes On Reports Libya Shuts Down Nearly All Its Oil Fields | ZeroHedge

Saludos.


----------



## palodearia (13 Jun 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Cuando se perforan pozos verticales, pronto se ven alcanzados por el corte de agua. Supongamos que al principio, la extracción se compone de un 20% de agua y un 80% de petróleo.
> 
> Como seguimos inyectando agua, con el paso del tiempo, ese corte de agua sigue subiendo. Tras varios años, quizás sea un 50% agua y un 50% petróleo. En las fases finales del yacimiento, los cortes de agua son muy altos, por ejemplo 90-95% de agua y solo 10-5% de petróleo. Con este sistema , el decline en la producción es suave y se asemeja a una distribución simétrica de Gauss.
> 
> ...




Estás confundiendo el contacto petróleo-agua (OWC) con la saturación de agua de un reservorio por encima del contacto. Los pozos horizontales son iguales que los verticales a la hora de lidiar con la saturación de agua, no vas a encontrar un reservorio saturado al 100% porque el agua irreductible te lo impide. Lo normal es que tu reservorio de petróleo tenga una saturación de partida de entre el 60% y 80%.

Por otro lado la variación de la saturación de crudo y el ascenso del OWC durante la producción primaria es lo que hace que el agua te entre cada vez más en la completación. Y esto es independiente de que hayas empezado a inyectar o no (inyección = producción secundaria ó EOR)

Y por último la pérdida de presión de un yacimiento depende mucho del mecanismo de producción del yacimiento, lo que en inglés llamamos "drive mechanism", no es igual en todos. Si tienes un acuífero sobrepresionado debajo (p.ej en GOM) es un mundo totalmente distinto a si tu mecanismo de presión es simplemente el gas disuelto en el crudo o un pequeño gas cap encima.

Además los pozos tienen un radio de drenaje y se intenta que las interferencias sean las menos posibles. En un yacimiento convencional con buena permeabilidad un pozo te puede drenar perfectamente 2 km de radio, así que no hace falta gastar pasta en que se hagan más pozos de "infill" entre los productores si estos no han tenido ningún problema grave. En el no-convencional se perforan millones de pozos porque el drenaje es paupérrimo. En el convencional se suele seguir un plan de desarrollo desde el principio que más o menos se sigue si no hay problemas operativos o geológicos.


----------



## antorob (13 Jun 2022)

palodearia dijo:


> Estás confundiendo el contacto petróleo-agua (OWC) con la saturación de agua de un reservorio por encima del contacto. Los pozos horizontales son iguales que los verticales a la hora de lidiar con la saturación de agua, no vas a encontrar un reservorio saturado al 100% porque el agua irreductible te lo impide. Lo normal es que tu reservorio de petróleo tenga una saturación de partida de entre el 60% y 80%.
> 
> Por otro lado la variación de la saturación de crudo y el ascenso del OWC durante la producción primaria es lo que hace que el agua te entre cada vez más en la completación. Y esto es independiente de que hayas empezado a inyectar o no (inyección = producción secundaria ó EOR)
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la aclaración.

En el caso de una sección de Ghawar.








Se puede apreciar como el "nivel del agua" va subiendo, dejando el petróleo en la parte de arriba (en rosa).

Si la perforación horizontal se hace sucesivamente más arriba, ¿no se mejora la tasa de producción y se reduce el decline?

¿Y no es cierto que a medida que sube el nivel, los pozos horizontales pueden verse anegados de líquidos con poco petróleo y mucha agua?.

El OWC no parece que se mueva. Supongo que por debajo del OWC no hay apenas petróleo.






Saludos.

PD Repasando tu comentario, no encuentro explicación convincente a lo que dijo Bakhtiari ante el senado australiano.

Puesto que no soy ingeniero del petróleo, me gustaría aclarar este punto.



"Poco después, incide en el riesgo de colapso que suponen los pozos horizontales, de los que en Ghawar hay aproximadamente 220. _Algún día, en Ghawar el nivel del agua alcanzará el pozo horizontal. (…) está pasando pero, cuando pase a gran escala, Ghawar colapsará, habrá un precipicio en su producción y todo el sistema de producción saudita se vendrá abajo, empezaremos a oír alarmas por todos lados, y el precio del petróleo se pondrá por las nubes."_ 

Traducción de la entrevista al Dr. Bakhtiari en el Senado de Australia - Crisis Energética


----------



## carlosjpc (13 Jun 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Cuando se perforan pozos verticales, pronto se ven alcanzados por el corte de agua. Supongamos que al principio, la extracción se compone de un 20% de agua y un 80% de petróleo.
> 
> Como seguimos inyectando agua, con el paso del tiempo, ese corte de agua sigue subiendo. Tras varios años, quizás sea un 50% agua y un 50% petróleo. En las fases finales del yacimiento, los cortes de agua son muy altos, por ejemplo 90-95% de agua y solo 10-5% de petróleo. Con este sistema , el decline en la producción es suave y se asemeja a una distribución simétrica de Gauss.
> 
> ...



gracias por el intento, pero entiendo que esto sería más sencillo de hacer aún en una perforación vertical. Es que no haría falta ni hacer una prospección nueva menos profunda, solo habría que subir el mismo tubo hacia arriba un poco cuando el agua inyectada llega al mismo.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya es momento de ir promediando en función de los activos que más nos interesen. Desde luego, yo la RV de momento no la tocaría.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (13 Jun 2022)

carlosjpc dijo:


> gracias por el intento, pero entiendo que esto sería más sencillo de hacer aún en una perforación vertical. Es que no haría falta ni hacer una prospección nueva menos profunda, es que solo habría que subir el mismo tubo hacia arriba un poco cuando el agua inyectada llega al mismo.



Hombre, esa solución es un poco rara.

Los yacimientos no son cuadrados o cubos. Te puedes encontrar al subir el tubo vertical, que te sales del yacimiento o entras en la zona del gas.

También los pozos horizontales mejoran la tasa de producción por su mayor exposición a la zona productiva.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jun 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Puede ser.
> 
> DB advierte sobre un posible colapso sistémico de Japón.
> 
> ...



Pienso que el Japón está dejando caer deliberadamente su moneda, el Yen. No es la primera vez que hace esto. Podría intervenir, de hecho lo hizo recientemente, pero parece que no tiene especial interés en apuntalar la moneda. ¿Caer? Bueno, ese día puede llegar, pero siendo una moneda considerada como "refugio" lo que vendría después sería un "Efecto Dominó". En lo personal, siempre me ha gustado el CHF como último "baluarte" si entramos en el terreno de las Divisas.

Saludos.


----------



## Palpatine (13 Jun 2022)

Señores los nazis en el 39 ya estaban desarrollando la antigravedad, nos quieren pobres como ratas si o si


----------



## 11kjuan (13 Jun 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> Señores los nazis en el 39 ya estaban desarrollando la antigravedad, nos quieren pobres como ratas si o si



Que es eso de la antigravedad ?


----------



## antorob (13 Jun 2022)

carlosjpc dijo:


> alguien puede explicar para tontacos (con dibus o algo) la relación entre prospección horizontal y el agotamiento del yacimiento en forma de acantilado de seneca? no lo he entendido



A la espera de que aparezca el experto en el tema, me quedo con esta imagen de una sección de Ghawar.







Se puede apreciar como con el paso de los años, la saturación de petróleo va descendiendo, mientras el "nivel" de agua va ascendiendo.


La idea sería perforar buscando la capa rosa, para sacar la mayor cantidad de petróleo. Un pozo vertical en el lado izquierdo, no puedes hacerlo subir, porque desaparece del yacimiento. La perforación horizontal mejora el contacto con el petróleo y permite una ubicación exacta, pero cuando el "nivel" de agua llega al pozo horizontal, de repente entra el agua que ha ido ascendiendo. También ocurriría lo mismo si en lugar de horizontales perforáramos verticales, pero se perdería una mejor ubicación y algo de contacto con la zona productiva.

Lo malo de este sistema es que agotas el yacimiento sin casi tener decline en la producción, por lo que la caída en la producción termina siendo un acantilado Séneca.

Saludos.

PD El corte de agua es la cantidad de agua en %, en el total de líquidos extraídos. No es un nivel de agua.


----------



## carlosjpc (13 Jun 2022)

antorob dijo:


> A la espera de que aparezca el experto en el tema, me quedo con esta imagen de una sección de Ghawar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089263
> 
> ...



Gracias, desde luego el invento es un avance cojonudo en extracción, pongo un ejemplo que he encontrado, pero hay multiples escenarios en que mejora o posibilita extracciones que antes no se podian alcanzar










https://oa.upm.es/62722/1/INGENIERIA_POZOS_PETROLEO_Y_GAS_Vol-4_LM1B5T4R0-20200323.pdf


----------



## antorob (13 Jun 2022)

carlosjpc dijo:


> Gracias, desde luego el invento es un avance cojonudo en extracción, pongo un ejemplo que he encontrado
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1089269



Si es un buen avance, pero el problema del acantilado Séneca es el sistema de maximizar la producción, buscando las zonas más productivas. 

El decline es muy pequeño, pero el agotamiento del yacimiento avanza sin que seamos conscientes, a no ser que sean los geólogos del campo. 

Esa era la idea de la presentación. 

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (13 Jun 2022)

Otra que cae:








Rupee falls to all-time low of 78.29 against US dollar in early trade


At the interbank foreign exchange, the rupee opened at 78.20 against the American dollar, then lost ground to quote at 78.29 -- its record low level.




www.hindustantimes.com


----------



## palodearia (13 Jun 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la aclaración.
> 
> Por ejemplo, no sabía que la saturación de partida era tan alta.
> 
> ...



Yo me dedico más a la exploración, así que algo puede que no explique bien o se me escape.

Se intenta que la producción inicial de petróleo no tenga prácticamente agua. Si ves las curvas de producción típicas al principio las cantidades de agua son irrisorias, de unos pocos barriles. Pero eso no quiere decir que por lo que sea los cálculos iniciales no estuvieran bien, o que hayan pillado una arena con agua en la completación, que la cementación en algún nivel con agua no haya sido buena y te entre al pozo, que reactives fracturas/fallas y te conecten zonas de agua con zonas de hc...

En esos casos toca ver si la productividad de ese pozo es suficiente como para compensar seguir produciendo así, o si gastar pasta en revisar cementaciones, cambiar cañerías de producción....








La idea generalmente es que en el plan de desarrollo del pozo se establecen una serie de pozos productores para ir produciendo desde el principio (y por tanto, generando flujo de caja). Se crean modelos digitales del reservorio (modelo estático o geológico y dinámico o de ingeniería) y según estos modelos se planifica cuándo va a empezar a decaer la producción natural del yacimiento, por lo que se hacen los cálculos económicos para ver si merece la pena utilizar recuperación secundaria (EOR) y qué tipo de recuperación. Asímismo varios de los pozos de producción pueden convertirse en pozos de inyección con el tiempo. Y teniendo en cuenta que la inyección no produce cambios instantáneos en el yacimiento. P.ej en mi modelo puede que yo perfore 3 pozos por año durante los 3 primeros años (=9 pozos), y a partir del 4º haga un inyector, para que el 6º año se me compense la caída de la producción/presión. Con el tiempo además puede que siga explorando el área y encuentre nuevas acumulaciones de hc, por lo que vaya cambiando mis planes iniciales y haga otros 5 pozos más. 

Además la producción se proyecta según 3 modelos matemáticos más probables, pero luego hay que ir haciendo recalibraciones y replanteando los pozos según el modelo geológico y de ingeniería van mejorando y viendo a qué modelo se ajusta más.

Como ves el crudo se produce desde que se pone el primer pozo de producción y lo ideal es que la fase de producción natural dure lo máximo posible, porque implica menores OPEX que cualquier producción secundaria. Pero a su vez uno quiere sacar lo máximo posible lo antes posible por el tema de flujo de caja, especialmente cuando tienes un contrato de 25 años de explotación, así que se trata de buscar la mayor producción con el menor CAPEX y OPEX.

Los pozos horizontales tienen la gracia de que aumentan brutalmente la zona de producción. Ten en cuenta que un pozo vertical típico tiene un radio de 4-½” y una altura típica de 20-50m (raramente llegas a 200m), delimitados además por las perforaciones que has hecho en la cañería de drilling. Comparemos eso con pozos verticales donde tienes fácilmente >1km de tubería de producción (o el mayor del mundo, con 15km de pozo horizontal). Estos pozos, por tanto, tienen productividades brutales.

El texto que pones, ¿lo tienes en original? el enlace de crisisenergetica no funciona. Yo intuyo que o se refiere a que muchos de estos pozos están ya cerca del OWC, o que la producción está próxima a su plateau


----------



## FranMen (13 Jun 2022)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Pienso que el Japón está dejando caer deliberadamente su moneda, el Yen. No es la primera vez que hace esto. Podría intervenir, de hecho lo hizo recientemente, pero parece que no tiene especial interés en apuntalar la moneda. ¿Caer? Bueno, ese día puede llegar, pero siendo una moneda considerada como "refugio" lo que vendría después sería un "Efecto Dominó". En lo personal, siempre me ha gustado el CHF como último "baluarte" si entramos en el terreno de las Divisas.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola, desde luego CHF mejor que el €, pero veo a Suiza demasiado dependiente de Europa y al CHF demasiado anclado al €. Si dejasen al CHF podría morir de éxito matando la economía Suiza. Ya lo han demostrado en varias ocasiones devaluando su moneda para ser competitivos


----------



## antorob (13 Jun 2022)

palodearia dijo:


> Yo me dedico más a la exploración, así que algo puede que no explique bien o se me escape.
> 
> Se intenta que la producción inicial de petróleo no tenga prácticamente agua. Si ves las curvas de producción típicas al principio las cantidades de agua son irrisorias, de unos pocos barriles. Pero eso no quiere decir que por lo que sea los cálculos iniciales no estuvieran bien, o que hayan pillado una arena con agua en la completación, que la cementación en algún nivel con agua no haya sido buena y te entre al pozo, que reactives fracturas/fallas y te conecten zonas de agua con zonas de hc...
> 
> ...



La transcripción original.

https://parlinfo.aph.gov.au/parlInf...lay.w3p;query=Id:committees/commsen/9515/0001

Me interesa sobremanera si lo que dice es correcto.

Es decir, si como consecuencia del abuso sistemático de la perforación horizontal en los campos maduros de Oriente Medio, es posible que asistamos a un agotamiento masivo, con una tasa de producción que muestra un pequeño decline, al buscar de forma sistemática, las zonas con mayor saturación de crudo.

Por ejemplo, buscar perforar las zonas rosas, para evitar un decline "normal", mientras agotamos con rapidez el yacimiento.

Es de una sección de Ghawar.








Saludos.

PD Por cierto, si te dedicas a la exploración (no sé que zonas) y la tasa de reposición oscila entre el 10-20%, tenéis muchas dificultades, ¿no?. Bueno, puedes estar en Guyana y entonces cambia la cosa. ¿Puedes contar de primera mano, como está el tema?

Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## palodearia (13 Jun 2022)

carlosjpc dijo:


> gracias por el intento, pero entiendo que esto sería más sencillo de hacer aún en una perforación vertical. Es que no haría falta ni hacer una prospección nueva menos profunda, solo habría que subir el mismo tubo hacia arriba un poco cuando el agua inyectada llega al mismo.



Te estás saltando "las reglas de la geología" . El pozo horizontal está a la profundidad que está ahí el reservorio. Más arriba, no hay reservorio. Además de que los tubos se cementan y más detalles de perforación más complejos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Hola, desde luego CHF mejor que el €, pero veo a Suiza demasiado dependiente de Europa y al CHF demasiado anclado al €. Si dejasen al CHF podría morir de éxito matando la economía Suiza. Ya lo han demostrado en varias ocasiones devaluando su moneda para ser competitivos



El CHF es la Divisa que menos se ha devaluado en el tiempo y con una gran diferencia. Eso para mí ya dice mucho. De hecho, el CHF forma parte de mi Patrimonio en el aspecto monetario.

Saludos.


----------



## palodearia (13 Jun 2022)

antorob dijo:


> La transcripción original.
> 
> https://parlinfo.aph.gov.au/parlInf...lay.w3p;query=Id:committees/commsen/9515/0001
> 
> ...



Es un texto/conferencia un tanto antiguo, yo no le buscaría 3 pies al gato. Está explicando lo que son los pozos horizontales, porque en 2006 no eran tan comunes por la dificultad de ingeniería. De aquella aún estábamos empezando a ver el boom del no-convencional que se basa en esos pozos y ha sido escuela de miles de ing de perforación.

Símplemente te cuenta que si perforas un pozo horizontal, el día que ese pozo esté en agua por llegar al OWC, vas a tener una pérdida grande de la producción comparado a lo que perderías con los verticales (que por su parte producen menos). Si esto te empieza a pasar en muchos... pues caída rápida de la producción. 

Ghawar es un campo con muy poco relieve realmente, unos 450m, (el Jurásico, que es el principal, tope 1550mbsl y OWC inicial a 2000mbsl), y tienen los pozos acumulados en pocas cotas, así que en el caso de ese campo pues está claro que cuando sube el OWC, te afecta a muchos pozos. Todas las imágenes que suelen poner están muuuy exageradas verticalmente. 

Lo que has pegado no es una sección geológica/geofísica, sino el modelo dinámico de muy pocas celdas que ha hecho alguien y que ha decidido mostrarte sólo un corte hace más de una década. A saber cuál es la realidad actual...














La exploración de HC está muerta desde la crisis de 2015. Quitando ENI y lo de Guyana, el resto de empresas han huído de las zonas frontera y se están dedicando a zonas maduras, exploración cercana a sus yacimientos y no-convencional. A ver quién es el guapo que se pone a explorar 10 años y poner campos en desarrollo para 25-30 años, cuando los gobiernos mundiales te dicen que en 2035 no quieren tus productos. Así que la tasa de reemplazo de reservas está hecha una mierda, que ni la EIA se esperaba en sus peores sueños.

Por poner en números: la cantidad de sísmica adquirida post-2015 es similar a la de los años 50. Los pozos exploratorias perforados lo mismo.


----------



## antorob (13 Jun 2022)

palodearia dijo:


> Es un texto/conferencia un tanto antiguo, yo no le buscaría 3 pies al gato. Está explicando lo que son los pozos horizontales, porque en 2006 no eran tan comunes por la dificultad de ingeniería. De aquella aún estábamos empezando a ver el boom del no-convencional que se basa en esos pozos y ha sido escuela de miles de ing de perforación.
> 
> Símplemente te cuenta que si perforas un pozo horizontal, el día que ese pozo esté en agua por llegar al OWC, vas a tener una pérdida grande de la producción comparado a lo que perderías con los verticales (que por su parte producen menos). Si esto te empieza a pasar en muchos... pues caída rápida de la producción.
> 
> ...



Perdona que te pregunte, pero todos los días no tienes a un profesional a mano. 

Bueno me has confirmado bastante.

Primero que es verdad que en los yacimientos antiguos puede caer la producción muy rápido, aunque es evidente que es imposible comprobar el grado de agotamiento. 

Segundo, la exploración está muerta, con lo que si la producción es mucho más alta que los nuevos descubrimientos, las reservas se están agotando muy rápido.

Una última cuestión para ver que opinas.

¿El shale oil americano está llegando a sus límites?.

Novi Presents at SPE Permian Event: Inventory Exhaustion in the Midland Basin - Novi Labs




"La producción de petróleo no convencional en la cuenca del Pérmico alcanzó la asombrosa cantidad de 4 millones de barriles de petróleo por día en 2019, lo que la ubica entre los campos petroleros más importantes del mundo. Después de que los yacimientos petrolíferos no convencionales más antiguos de Bakken y Eagle Ford hayan alcanzado su punto máximo de producción y hayan entrado en declive, las partes interesadas de la industria se preguntan cuánto tiempo podrá mantener el Pérmico su rendimiento sobresaliente.

Capacitamos un modelo de aprendizaje automático en Midland Basin para analizar el rendimiento de los pozos existentes y pronosticar la producción en ubicaciones no perforadas alrededor de la cuenca. Analizamos los puntos de equilibrio para los pozos Lower Spraberry, Wolfcamp A y Wolfcamp B con un espaciamiento de 880' y 1320', con una intensidad de apuntalante de 2000 lbs/pie. Clasificamos las ubicaciones perforadas y restantes en cinco niveles en función de los EUR y NPV previstos. Usando suposiciones conservadoras de al menos 1000' de separación de los pozos principales, encontramos que aproximadamente el 60% de las ubicaciones de Nivel 1 han sido perforadas, el 50% de los Niveles 2-4 han sido perforados y el 40% de los Niveles 5 han sido perforados. Estos números se comparan favorablemente con obras más antiguas como Bakken, donde ya se han perforado más del 90% de las ubicaciones de primer nivel."








Saludos.


----------



## palodearia (14 Jun 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Perdona que te pregunte, pero todos los días no tienes a un profesional a mano.
> 
> Bueno me has confirmado bastante.
> 
> ...




La exploración, el no-convencional... todo es cuestión de los contratos y las leyes. Si las leyes prohíben la exploración (ej. España), o lo dificulta la presión social de ciertos grupos pagados por países productores bajo manda (greenpeace en Europa), pues nadie va a explorar. Si encima le sumas la reducción de crédito para poner en producción los descubrimientos, pues te encuentras con que tampoco se van añadiendo muchos más yacimientos. Y así poco a poco la producción volverá a quedar en manos de unos pocos países que controlarán el precio y que no le hacen ascos ni a explorar ni a producir, como pasó en la crisis de los 70. Yo siempre digo que las próximas 2 décadas van a ser para que se forren las empresas asiáticas y las nacionales. A las europeas sus propios líderes las han echado del negocio haciendo que jueguen con otras reglas.

No me manejo demasiado con el no-convencional, porque dependen fundamentalmente de ingeniería más que de geología, pero más o menos los números funcionan así:

Estadísticamente de cada 10 pozos: 3 son malísimos y producen muy poco, estos ni siquiera te pagan el coste del pozo. 3 son mediocres y producen para pagarte el precio del pozo y poco más. 2 suelen salir excepcionales y con estos haces pasta.

Estos números son similares a los que siempre hemos manejado en exploración donde de cada 8 pozos exploratorios perforados sólo 2 solían ser descubridores, pero compensaban todo lo anterior.

Teniendo en cuenta esto, una de las ventajas del no-convencional es el rápido retorno de la inversión y la baja exposición a riesgo de largos desarrollos. La mayoría de pozos de no-convencional sólo producen durante 2 años y poco, los excepcionales 4 como mucho. Esto hace que sepas que si hoy me gasto X pasta, voy a tener flujo de caja desde el principio y garantizado durante esos 2 años y pico. Y si el precio del petróleo cae de golpe, dejo de perforar pozos y sólo he "condenado" mis pozos de los últimos 3 años a producir a pérdidas. Genero menos pasta que con el convencional, pero con menos riesgo y con flujo de caja positivo antes en el tiempo.

Todo esto obviamente funciona muy bien cuando eres una grande y estadísticamente compensas lo que pasa en unas zonas con lo que pasa en otras. La jodienda es cuando eres un ganadero texano que pide un crédito para jugársela con 2-3 pozos nada más. O una empresa pequeña que sólo hace upstream y no puedes compensar las caídas de precios con el refino. Por eso poco a poco vamos viendo cómo las empresas grandes van devorando a las pequeñas según van quebrando.

Lo que está claro es que en EEUU no creen en eso de "not in my backyard" y van a seguir estirando el chicle del no-convencional lo máximo posible, ya que les permite mantener su estilo de vida, tanto por los precios del combustible (un país que no se puede hacer nada sin coche), como por los salarios que maneja la gente del sector. Ahora mismo tienes pueblos perdidos de la mano de dios de Oklahoma donde Johnny cobra 80k USD/año siendo un simple electricista, así que Johnny seguirá votando por los republicanos y su modelo del no-convencional para no pasar a ser el electricista que sólo cobra 30k al año y casi no tiene ni seguro médico.

Pero claro, también lo más probable es que lo mejor ya esté perforado. Y el break-even del no-convencional en muchas zonas malas ronda los 65 USD/bbl, por lo que como veamos una serie de subidas y bajadas de precios, vamos a volver a ver quiebras masivas.


----------



## antorob (14 Jun 2022)

palodearia dijo:


> La exploración, el no-convencional... todo es cuestión de los contratos y las leyes. Si las leyes prohíben la exploración (ej. España), o lo dificulta la presión social de ciertos grupos pagados por países productores bajo manda (greenpeace en Europa), pues nadie va a explorar. Si encima le sumas la reducción de crédito para poner en producción los descubrimientos, pues te encuentras con que tampoco se van añadiendo muchos más yacimientos. Y así poco a poco la producción volverá a quedar en manos de unos pocos países que controlarán el precio y que no le hacen ascos ni a explorar ni a producir, como pasó en la crisis de los 70. Yo siempre digo que las próximas 2 décadas van a ser para que se forren las empresas asiáticas y las nacionales. A las europeas sus propios líderes las han echado del negocio haciendo que jueguen con otras reglas.
> 
> No me manejo demasiado con el no-convencional, porque dependen fundamentalmente de ingeniería más que de geología, pero más o menos los números funcionan así:
> 
> ...




¿Conoces el pre-sal brasileño?.

Si la respuesta es afirmativa, ¿cuánto petróleo puede quedar por descubrir?.

La campaña del Mar de Barents ha sido un fracaso, pero en cambio en Sudáfrica y quizás costa afuera en Namibia, apuntan maneras. 

Mar del Norte y golfo de México están bastante maduros.

¿Groenlandia este, no tiene previsto pozos exploratorios?.

Y por último, aunque la zona del sudeste asiático también está madura, ¿cómo se ven las perspectivas?.

Todo esto sabiendo que las políticas ESG no dejan mucho lugar para la inversión.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## FranMen (14 Jun 2022)

Antorob haría falta que le dieras un curso acelerado a nuestros gobernantes:








España tendrá que achatarrar un 20% de sus centrales eléctricas hasta 2035


España tendrá que renovar alrededor de un 20% de su parque de generación eléctrica de aquí al 2035. Según las previsiones que maneja el Ministerio de Transición Ecológica, nuestro país achatarrará en los próximos años los 7.100 MW de centrales nucleares, los 3.700 MW de carbón y tendrá que...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## antorob (14 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Antorob haría falta que le dieras un curso acelerado a nuestros gobernantes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, con la confirmación hoy de la OPEP acerca de su incapacidad en suministrar más producción, hemos llegado a un punto de no retorno.

Objetivo, destruir la demanda de petróleo.

- Por un lado la Opep reconoce muchos problemas para aumentar la producción, a pesar de estimar una fuerte demanda para el segundo semestre.

- La producción de Rusia no podrá incrementarse en el futuro, por las sanciones, que impiden acceso a la tecnología y piezas para el mantenimiento.

- USA se ha visto obligada a liberar 180 millones de barriles de petróleo (por cierto es la tercera liberación en menos de un año), porque no encuentra ninguna otra opción para incrementar la oferta. Ni en su propio shale oil.

Con estos mimbres, tenemos el peak oil implacable sobre nosotros.

Pero eso no es lo importante. Ahora tenemos un déficit que oscila entre los dos o tres millones de b/d. Los inventarios han caído en picado y en algunas zonas, la escasez es manifiesta.

En los próximos cinco años, el déficit aumentará a cinco o seis millones de b/d y los inventarios bajo mínimos.
La situación no es sostenible.

En 30 años de transición energética, esto es todo lo que hemos conseguido sustituir (sin mencionar las necesidad de petróleo en infraestructuras y minería, para efectuar la transición).

EVO Report 2022 | BloombergNEF | Bloomberg Finance LP






















Viene crisis.

Tienen que destruir la demanda, lo mismo que ya ha ocurrido con los países del tercer mundo. Solo que ahora nos tocará a nosotros.

No veo soluciones, ¿algún comentario o idea brillante?.

Saludos.


----------



## Sombra (14 Jun 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Bueno, con la confirmación hoy de la OPEP acerca de su incapacidad en suministrar más producción, hemos llegado a un punto de no retorno.
> 
> Objetivo, destruir la demanda de petróleo.
> 
> ...



Y eso que aún no estamos en los meses fríos, sino en los calientes. No me imagino la de ostias que van a haber con el tema de la demanda y la oferta energética en invierno...


----------



## ueee3 (14 Jun 2022)

palodearia dijo:


> La exploración, el no-convencional... todo es cuestión de los contratos y las leyes. Si las leyes prohíben la exploración (ej. España), o lo dificulta la presión social de ciertos grupos pagados por países productores bajo manda (greenpeace en Europa), pues nadie va a explorar. Si encima le sumas la reducción de crédito para poner en producción los descubrimientos, pues te encuentras con que tampoco se van añadiendo muchos más yacimientos. Y así poco a poco la producción volverá a quedar en manos de unos pocos países que controlarán el precio y que no le hacen ascos ni a explorar ni a producir, como pasó en la crisis de los 70. Yo siempre digo que las próximas 2 décadas van a ser para que se forren las empresas asiáticas y las nacionales. A las europeas sus propios líderes las han echado del negocio haciendo que jueguen con otras reglas.
> 
> No me manejo demasiado con el no-convencional, porque dependen fundamentalmente de ingeniería más que de geología, pero más o menos los números funcionan así:
> 
> ...



¿Sabes qué pasa en la Antártida? ¿Perforarán allí pozos petrolíferos?


----------



## nedantes (14 Jun 2022)

se empiezan a hacer eco del programón:
*LA reduccion de petroleo en 8 años será del 70% y Como sociedad ESTAMOS MUERTOS. Ya se entiende todo*


----------



## ueee3 (14 Jun 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Bueno, con la confirmación hoy de la OPEP acerca de su incapacidad en suministrar más producción, hemos llegado a un punto de no retorno.
> 
> Objetivo, destruir la demanda de petróleo.
> 
> ...



¿Solución a corto y medio plazo? Destruir demanda. ¿Te parece poco? 

Con que la gente no ponga tanto el aire acondicionado o la calefacción, no compre tanto, no viaje tanto en avión, y reduzca el consumo del coche (usándolo menos y pisándole menos al usarlo), la demanda puede caer muchísimo.


----------



## palodearia (15 Jun 2022)

antorob dijo:


> ¿Conoces el pre-sal brasileño?.
> 
> Si la respuesta es afirmativa, ¿cuánto petróleo puede quedar por descubrir?.
> 
> ...



- El pico de producción de aguas profundas de Brasil está calculado para 2029. Yo no creo que queden muchos megacampos por descubrir, la curva de creaming de Brasil parece que ya están entrando en fase madura. Durante muchos años las empresas pagaron altos bonos en las rondas para poder entrar y encima el coste por pozo es brutalmente alto. Están haciendo un buen trabajo en bajar los break-even, lo cual puede prolongar la producción varios años más. Lo que dudo es que en la situación actual nadie vuelva a pagar los bonos que se pagaban antaño, así que o cambian de política exploratoria, o podemos ver unos años de rondas con pocos interesados.

- En GOM americano todavía queda potencial en el Wilcox en aguas profundas y seguro que el Mioceno aún da alguna sorpresa. Hay muchos campos pendientes de desarrollo porque tienen escasez de espacio disponible en los oleoductos existentes que llevan el crudo a tierra. Además de que el bajón de precios de 2020 frenó tb muchos desarrollos y el miedo a Biden, el cual al final ha mantenido todo más o menos como estaba, así que empezaremos a ver que proyectos en stand-by se ponen en operación. En el mexicano seguro que algún descubriento grande se ve, pero yo creo que es peor que el americano y no va a salvar a México de la gran caída en la producción de hc. 

- En Groenlandia que yo sepa está prohibido explorar. Además de que si no se ofertan los bloques en una ronda exploratoria, pues no se puede hacer nada por lo general.

- De Asia sólo conozco Indonesia. Es uno de los pocos gobiernos que está revisando los contratos con suficiente velocidad para seguir haciéndolos atractivos a que vayan las compañías extranjeras, pero aún así yo creo que están poniendo demasiadas facilidades para cosas no convencionales (granitos fracturados, qué cojones??) y no tanto para zonas supermaduras. Están caninos de gas y petróleo para consumo interno y eso implica que las exportaciones se van a ir cada vez más a la mierda.


----------



## palodearia (15 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Sabes qué pasa en la Antártida? ¿Perforarán allí pozos petrolíferos?



1- Hay un tratado internacional que dice que no se puede hacer eso.
2- ¿Qué compañía va a disparar una sísmica sabiendo las sanciones que le pueden caer? ¿Qué compañía de servicios perforaría un pozo?
3- ¿Quién se va a ir a explorar a un sitio en condiciones tan difíciles si la exploración frontera en zonas más accesibles lleva 7 años parada?
4- Y aún así... ¿qué coste tendría un pozo exploratorio y sobre todo el desarrollo y la producción del crudo en caso de ser positivo?


----------



## palodearia (15 Jun 2022)

nedantes dijo:


> se empiezan a hacer eco del programón:
> *LA reduccion de petroleo en 8 años será del 70% y Como sociedad ESTAMOS MUERTOS. Ya se entiende todo*




El de soloclima es un flipado de 3 pares de cojones que mete unos gambazos acojonantes. Churramerinista top


----------



## FranMen (15 Jun 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Bueno, con la confirmación hoy de la OPEP acerca de su incapacidad en suministrar más producción, hemos llegado a un punto de no retorno.
> 
> Objetivo, destruir la demanda de petróleo.
> 
> ...



Algunas ideas originales:
-bloquear algún canal
-confinamientos
-cerrar los puertos de China
-aranceles del 50%
-prohibir la importación de ciertos países 
-fomentar leyes de eutanasia 
Seguro que me dejo alguna
-caída masiva de red eléctrica 
-estanflación 
…


----------



## FranMen (15 Jun 2022)

De otro hilo antes de que se pierda.
Rusia cierra el 40% del gas a Alemania.
Por cierto que Alemania va a invertir 180 millones en gazprom Alemania (embargada a Rusia) gasto inútil si no hay gas que transportar


----------



## FranMen (15 Jun 2022)

Raw Materials Fetch Premium Prices | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## sebboh (15 Jun 2022)

Double whammy: Louisiana shrimpers face high diesel prices, cheap imports


(The Center Square) – Record high diesel prices and competition from cheap, imported shrimp are hitting Louisiana shrimpers in the wallet and driving some of them out of business.




www.djournal.com


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (15 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Que es eso de la antigravedad ?



Joder, en eso he Estado pensando yo también
La antigravedad sería la fórmula más efectiva contra el consumo de combustible para generar movimiento constante
Pero m suena más a ciencia ficción, que a una realidad


----------



## FranMen (16 Jun 2022)

__





Suspensión del mercado de energía en Australia.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Lo peor de todo no es la escasez si no la intervención con criterios arbitrarios de los gobiernos. Aquí lo estamos viendo, capar el precio del gas ( que habrá que pagar por otro lado) es un ejemplo


----------



## LangostaPaco (16 Jun 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Es el primer tema que abro en burbuja y aunque nadie o casi nadie me conoce, considero importante plantear un análisis del punto de inflexión ante el que nos encontramos y sus posibles consecuencias.
> 
> Explicación de las consecuencias del peak oil, a partir de 2022.
> 
> ...



Que pesaos con el peak oil, eso es un timo hay miles de pozos petrolíferos por descubrir, aparte de que eso de que viene de la acumulación de seres vivos, es una payasada inventada por los de siempre, es un cuento chino, petróleo hay para enterrar al mundo entero cientos de veces, la cosa es que nos quieren putear y sacarnos hasta la última gota, a seguir remando.


----------



## antorob (16 Jun 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Que pesaos con el peak oil, eso es un timo hay miles de pozos petrolíferos por descubrir, aparte de que eso de que viene de la acumulación de seres vivos, es una payasada inventada por los de siempre, es un cuento chino, petróleo hay para enterrar al mundo entero cientos de veces, la cosa es que nos quieren putear y sacarnos hasta la última gota, a seguir remando.




Tienes toda la razón.

Sobra petróleo.

El hecho de que busquemos petróleo debajo de una lámina de 3.000 metros de agua en el mar, y otros 6.000 metros adicionales en el subsuelo marino, con lo "barato" que resulta , es debido al aburrimiento de sacar tanto petróleo en tierra.

Luego lo de sacar el petróleo de la Reserva Estratégica es un cuento chino. No hay reserva "estratégica" porque nos sale el petróleo por las orejas. 

Los precios ha subido tanto, porque nos quieren pobres y que se inicie una crisis como la de Sri Lanka, donde quemaron las casas de los políticos y al primer ministro, lo tuvo que rescatar el ejército. Los dirigentes mundiales están tan aburridos, que quieren un poco de adrenalina. Nos quieren provocar, cuando con una simple orden, podrían sacar todo ese petróleo que esconden y evitar las humillaciones.

En fin, todos tenemos la barra del bar a mano, para decir lo que nos parece. Eso si, demostrar con datos o fuentes o argumentos sólidos, lo que defendemos, lo dejamos para otro día. Y eso si, los cansinos y pesados, somos los demás.

Saludos.


----------



## 11kjuan (16 Jun 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón.
> 
> Sobra petróleo.
> 
> ...



Tienes razón en tu argumento, pero también podría ser que el euro está tan devaluado que haga que el precio de la gasolina y el diésel esté por las nubes y sin perspectiva de parar de subir ?

Además lógicamente, de otros intereses espurios que estuvieran detrás de tales subidas


----------



## Tio_Serio (16 Jun 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Que pesaos con el peak oil, eso es un timo hay miles de pozos petrolíferos por descubrir, aparte de que eso de que viene de la acumulación de seres vivos, es una payasada inventada por los de siempre, es un cuento chino, petróleo hay para enterrar al mundo entero cientos de veces, la cosa es que nos quieren putear y sacarnos hasta la última gota, a seguir remando.


----------



## Tio Pepe (16 Jun 2022)

No escribo mucho en este hilo porque me gusta aprender de los que más saben sobre el tema.

No estoy seguro si ya se ha mostrado este gráfico, que vendría a ser el precio del petróleo pero ajustado por la inflación. La realidad es que a pesar de que estamos ya sufriendo un precio del barril no visto en años, no deja de ser curioso que ajustándolo por la inflación, tanto en la crisis del petróleo de los años 70 como previo a la explosión de la crisis financiera, los precios reales eran mucho más altos.
Y eso teniendo en cuenta que el dato de inflación no se calculaba igual en esa época y actualmente la inflación acumulada sería muchísimo más alta:





Inflation Adjusted Crude Oil Chart

Aparte, respecto a lo que comentabais del del franco suizo es cierto que es considerado un valor refugio, pero tiene como contrapartida que está fuertemente intervenido por el banco central de Suiza y de hecho nunca la dejan que se fortalezca más de lo que consideran un riesgo.


----------



## tomac (16 Jun 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> No escribo mucho en este hilo porque me gusta aprender de los que más saben sobre el tema.
> 
> No estoy seguro si ya se ha mostrado este gráfico, que vendría a ser el precio del petróleo pero ajustado por la inflación. La realidad es que a pesar de que estamos ya sufriendo un precio del barril no visto en años, no deja de ser curioso que ajustándolo por la inflación, tanto en la crisis del petróleo de los años 70 como previo a la explosión de la crisis financiera, los precios reales eran mucho más altos.
> Y eso teniendo en cuenta que el dato de inflación no se calculaba igual en esa época y actualmente la inflación acumulada sería muchísimo más alta:
> ...




Pero una cosa es el precio del barril y la otra el precio que estás pagando por el combustible ya una vez refinado. Eso es lo que está por las nubes ahora mismo.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (16 Jun 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Solución a corto y medio plazo? Destruir demanda. ¿Te parece poco?
> 
> Con que la gente no ponga tanto el aire acondicionado o la calefacción, no compre tanto, no viaje tanto en avión, y reduzca el consumo del coche (usándolo menos y pisándole menos al usarlo), la demanda puede caer muchísimo.




Con eso te quedas corto, eso de "de vez en cuando", no sirve ni nadie lo va a respetar, por buena voluntad y por conciencia, NADIE lo va a hacer, ni mucho ni poco.

Lo intentaron con la Greta, y la gente la mandó a la mierda en su inmensa mayoría o la ignoró, y siguió con viajecitos en avión y el coche hasta para bajar la basura.

La única vía es incrementar precios y destruir demanda (sacar consumidores), y es lo que están haciendo. Prohibir haciendo prohibitivo el consumo.

No hay otra, nos vamos a joder todos, yo por supuesto, como todos, pero soy consciente de lo que hay.


----------



## antorob (16 Jun 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> No escribo mucho en este hilo porque me gusta aprender de los que más saben sobre el tema.
> 
> No estoy seguro si ya se ha mostrado este gráfico, que vendría a ser el precio del petróleo pero ajustado por la inflación. La realidad es que a pesar de que estamos ya sufriendo un precio del barril no visto en años, no deja de ser curioso que ajustándolo por la inflación, tanto en la crisis del petróleo de los años 70 como previo a la explosión de la crisis financiera, los precios reales eran mucho más altos.
> Y eso teniendo en cuenta que el dato de inflación no se calculaba igual en esa época y actualmente la inflación acumulada sería muchísimo más alta:
> ...



El gráfico que muestras es en dólares.

En euros, por ejemplo, el precio relativo es bastante más caro que en 2008 y además como dice tomac, los márgenes de las refinerías, han disparado el precio del combustible. 

Pero eso si, en 1980 los precios fueran una auténtica locura. De 1972 a 1980 se multiplicaron por 13 veces. Es como si los precios de 2014 de 50$, pasaran a costar 650$ en 2022. Eso si fue una crisis del petróleo.

Saludos.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (16 Jun 2022)

palodearia dijo:


> El de soloclima es un flipado de 3 pares de cojones que mete unos gambazos acojonantes. Churramerinista top




A mi me pone nervioso.


----------



## tomac (16 Jun 2022)

*La oferta de petróleo podría ser insuficiente en 2023*


----------



## sebboh (18 Jun 2022)

Literal insanity


In 1998, the Brent crude price of a barrel of oil fell to 12.8 dollars – its lowest price since 1976. By 2000, it had risen to its highest price – $28.4 – since 1984, beginning the period of oil price volatility which has persisted to this day. After briefly falling back to $24.45 in




consciousnessofsheep.co.uk


----------



## FranMen (18 Jun 2022)

Lo suscribo al 99% 




__





The Engineered Stagflationary Collapse Has Arrived – Here's What Happens Next | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




Otra cosa que veo es el fin de internet gratuito. Ahora sólo pagamos por metas, pronto pagaremos por la información que cedimos gratis: wikipedia, Google Maps, cuenta de correo, tutoriales, vídeos. Ahora que la gente se ha vuelto tonta y que no hay libros nos sacarán los ojos por la información


----------



## antorob (18 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Lo suscribo al 99%
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sobre el artículo hemos comentado ampliamente en el blog, las posibilidades de su "plan".

Pero a la vista del desarrollo de los acontecimientos, diría que se queda corto en analizar la creación de otro bloque antagónico.

Si en Occidente dejamos de consumir, el otro bloque se quedará con todo y esta parte de la ecuación tiene que ser contemplada por los dirigentes.

No es suficiente con empobrecernos, porque ya no dominan el mundo a su antojo. Tampoco pueden debilitarse tanto, hasta el punto de crear una debilidad, como estamos viendo en Ucrania. Parece que todo es más complejo, por más que el artículo "olvide" la escasez de petróleo.

Saludos.


----------



## poppom (18 Jun 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> Literal insanity
> 
> 
> In 1998, the Brent crude price of a barrel of oil fell to 12.8 dollars – its lowest price since 1976. By 2000, it had risen to its highest price – $28.4 – since 1984, beginning the period of oil price volatility which has persisted to this day. After briefly falling back to $24.45 in
> ...



El acordeón del petróleo se ha roto





Si hace no mucho 80$ era un precio muy alto, por qué ahora se aguantan precios de 120$ sin haber hecho saltar todo por los aires?


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (18 Jun 2022)

Hola Antonio,

Acabo de ver este hilo, me imagino que ya lo habrás visto o sabrás de sobra sobre esta noticia, ya es un goteo continuo de noticias





__





Los agricultores de Pensilvania no pueden cosechar sus cultivos debido a la escasez de diésel


En dos cortos años, Estados Unidos ha pasado de la independencia energética a una crisis energética. El precio promedio del diesel ahora es de $6.19 en Pensilvania. Los precios del diésel han subido un 75 por ciento desde hace un año. Los agricultores luchan por obtener y/o pagar el combustible...




www.burbuja.info





Un abrazo y buen finde, por cierto, hace tanto calor y bochorno aquí en Guadalajara, que nos hemos encontrado nuestro pichón de mirlo fallecido creo por el calor, anoche parecía estar tan bien,...está todo seco, y estamos en Junio, primavera, mi mujer grabó ayer a un ciervo con sus dos retoños, buscando agua por todo el riachuelo, hasta julio no se suele secar, ahora sólo, genera mosquitos por cuatro gotas encharcada que hasta eso buscan los animales, he roto varias espigas de trigo y están muy vacías, no sé si es habitual, o es que no han crecido, de este no entiendo, al menos la huerta, viento en popa...y veremos qué pasa con los rumores de huelga transporte para el 27 si no nos da la puntilla.

Como siempre, encantado que sigas aquí, es todo un honor leerte y ahora ya escucharte, de Corazón, gracias.


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Jun 2022)

RagnarokCoronavirus2 dijo:


> Hola Antonio,
> 
> Acabo de ver este hilo, me imagino que ya lo habrás visto o sabrás de sobra sobre esta noticia, ya es un goteo continuo de noticias
> 
> ...



La Alcarria es un secarral y se lo dice uno de Cuenca.

Pero lo que está haciendo este año en Junio y sin apenas haber llovido en invierno y primavera va a ser un infierno.

Saludos conforero manchego.


----------



## antorob (18 Jun 2022)

RagnarokCoronavirus2 dijo:


> Hola Antonio,
> 
> Acabo de ver este hilo, me imagino que ya lo habrás visto o sabrás de sobra sobre esta noticia, ya es un goteo continuo de noticias
> 
> ...



No, no lo había visto.

Muchas gracias por todo, tu aportación y tus palabras. 

Así da gusto seguir en la brecha.

Me imagino que todos pensamos lo mismo. Vienen tiempos muy duros y vamos a necesitar solidaridad de la buena, no la del postureo.

Un saludo afectuoso para ti y para todos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Jun 2022)

RagnarokCoronavirus2 dijo:


> Un abrazo y buen finde, por cierto, hace tanto calor y bochorno aquí en Guadalajara, que nos hemos encontrado nuestro pichón de mirlo fallecido creo por el calor, anoche parecía estar tan bien,...está todo seco, y estamos en Junio, primavera, mi mujer grabó ayer a un ciervo con sus dos retoños, buscando agua por todo el riachuelo, hasta julio no se suele secar, ahora sólo, genera mosquitos por cuatro gotas encharcada que hasta eso buscan los animales, he roto varias espigas de trigo y están muy vacías, no sé si es habitual, o es que no han crecido, de este no entiendo, al menos la huerta, viento en popa...y veremos qué pasa con los rumores de huelga transporte para el 27 si no nos da la puntilla.



¿Ciervo o corzo?  









Diferencias entre ciervo, corzo y gamo » Bastión Salvaje


En la Península Ibérica habitan una gran variedad de herbívoros ungulados entre los que destacan los ciervos, los corzos y los gamos junto a otras especies




bastionsalvaje.es


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (18 Jun 2022)

¿Sabéis el motivo de que se haya ido el barril sobre 113$?


----------



## meanboy (18 Jun 2022)

RagnarokCoronavirus2 dijo:


> ¿Sabéis el motivo de que se haya ido el barril sobre 113$?



recesion economica a la vista.


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Jun 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> recesion economica a la vista.



Con depresión?


----------



## sebboh (19 Jun 2022)

Alemania obligará por ley a reducir un 10% el consumo de energía por el corte del gas ruso


El motivo de este repentino endurecimiento de la política de ahorro energético alemana es que Rusia ha recortado el suministro del gas a Alemania en un 60% la semana pasada



www.abc.es


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (19 Jun 2022)

Tres de cada cuatro coches no podrán circular en 2023: así afecta la Ley de Cambio Climático


A partir del año que viene, las ciudades con más de 50.000 habitantes deberán habilitar zonas de bajas emisiones.




www.20minutos.es





Esto tiene una pinta cojonuda, nos van a follar vivos, estos mamones


----------



## meusac (19 Jun 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Es el primer tema que abro en burbuja y aunque nadie o casi nadie me conoce, considero importante plantear un análisis del punto de inflexión ante el que nos encontramos y sus posibles consecuencias.
> 
> Explicación de las consecuencias del peak oil, a partir de 2022.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomac (19 Jun 2022)

RagnarokCoronavirus2 dijo:


> Tres de cada cuatro coches no podrán circular en 2023: así afecta la Ley de Cambio Climático
> 
> 
> A partir del año que viene, las ciudades con más de 50.000 habitantes deberán habilitar zonas de bajas emisiones.
> ...



El titular es muy clickbate


----------



## meusac (19 Jun 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> Alemania obligará por ley a reducir un 10% el consumo de energía por el corte del gas ruso
> 
> 
> El motivo de este repentino endurecimiento de la política de ahorro energético alemana es que Rusia ha recortado el suministro del gas a Alemania en un 60% la semana pasada
> ...



Pronto vendrá aquí


----------



## alopecio (19 Jun 2022)

RagnarokCoronavirus2 dijo:


> Tres de cada cuatro coches no podrán circular en 2023: así afecta la Ley de Cambio Climático
> 
> 
> A partir del año que viene, las ciudades con más de 50.000 habitantes deberán habilitar zonas de bajas emisiones.
> ...



Su coche no podrá circular, pero la flagoneta de los malacatones continuará haciéndolo sin problemas., no lo dude


----------



## Destroy one (19 Jun 2022)

RagnarokCoronavirus2 dijo:


> ¿Sabéis el motivo de que se haya ido el barril sobre 113$?



Que EEUU ha metido en el mercado del petróleo parte de sus reservas estratégicas..

Pero eso para dentro de 5 días se habrá olvidado y volverá a subir el barril a en torno de los 120$.


----------



## tomac (19 Jun 2022)

Destroy one dijo:


> Que EEUU ha metido en el mercado del petróleo parte de sus reservas estratégicas..
> 
> Pero eso para dentro de 5 días se habrá olvidado y volverá a subir el barril a en torno de los 120$.




Hasta cuando creéis que puede hacer eso USA antes de que tenga que empezar a recargar sus reservas? lo digo porque es un arma de doble filo.


----------



## Destroy one (19 Jun 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Hasta cuando creéis que puede hacer eso USA antes de que tenga que empezar a recargar sus reservas? lo digo porque es un arma de doble filo.



No tener reservas estratégicas sale muy caro (saldrá mas bien)....si ha decidido desprenderse de parte de sus reservas debe de estar la cosa fea por alli con el precio del petroleo...

Además sabiendo que cuando vayan a recargarlas será a un precio mayor...

no creo que bajen sus reservas mas de un 50%....asi que esa opción de gastar reservas para bajar el precio del barril es muy transitoria e ineficaz.

Aqui lo explica un poco:





__





Estados Unidos abre su reserva estratégica de petróleo para frenar la escalada de la inflación


La guerra de Ucrania se libra también en las salas de trading de materias primas y en las gasolineras. En un movimiento sin precedentes, Estados Unidos ha decidido inyectar en el...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## antorob (19 Jun 2022)

RagnarokCoronavirus2 dijo:


> ¿Sabéis el motivo de que se haya ido el barril sobre 113$?



La agresividad de la FED al subir tipos y la tendencia mundial en endurecer las condiciones financieras, deberían causar un freno en el crecimiento con bastantes probabilidades de entrar en recesión. El mercado lo puede estar descontando, aunque también puede ser ajustes de derivados, cierres trimestrales, etc. 

Un día no es tendencia, por más que estos precios son impagables, en las condiciones actuales.

Lo veremos el lunes.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## meanboy (19 Jun 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Con depresión?



Si, me temo que es inevitable


----------



## Tio Pepe (19 Jun 2022)

Pues esa patada hacia delante, va a dejar las reservas tiritando...






Alemania lo tiene claro, la dependencia energética es clave por lo que hay que rebajar la tensión, hoy le toca al consumo de gas: Habeck: „Wir stärken die Vorsorge weiter und ergreifen zusätzliche Maßnahmen für weniger Gasverbrauch“
Entre otras cosas, quieren utilizar menos gas para producir electricidad y compensar con las centrales eléctricas de carbón. Transición energética en estado puro...


----------



## sebboh (20 Jun 2022)

Iranian institutions facing food shortages as prices skyrocket - Track Persia


June 17, 2022 Local media in Iran say public institutions such as hospital, prisons, and child-care centers are facing possible food shortages due to skyrocketing prices. The Tehran-based Etemad newspaper reported on June 15 that the impending “problem” could hit in “the coming weeks” and that...




www.trackpersia.com


----------



## sebboh (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Peineto (21 Jun 2022)

Resulta cuando menos vergonzoso que, a estas alturas y con toda la información que se ha publicado sobre la crisis de la energía, haya políticos mareando la perdiz. No es que el gas y el petróleo vayan escaseando cada vez más, es que se está produciendo en paralelo, aunque a tiempos diferentes, la rarefacción de otros muchos elementos desde el cobre hasta el uranio, pasando por los fosfatos, la potasa o el agua.
Ante la humanidad se abre un periodo terminal de picos de sierra en precios de todo tipo de materias primas. Esa es la única verdad de tanto mareo de perdíz, guerras y conflictos incluidos. No va a resultar nada divertido.


----------



## Sombra (21 Jun 2022)

Peineto dijo:


> Resulta cuando menos vergonzoso que, a estas alturas y con toda la información que se ha publicado sobre la crisis de la energía, haya políticos mareando la perdiz. No es que el gas y el petróleo vayan escaseando cada vez más, es que se está produciendo en paralelo, aunque a tiempos diferentes, la rarefacción de otros muchos elementos desde el cobre hasta el uranio, pasando por los fosfatos, la potasa o el agua.
> Ante la humanidad se abre un periodo terminal de picos de sierra en precios de todo tipo de materias primas. Esa es la única verdad de tanto mareo de perdíz, guerras y conflictos incluidos. No va a resultar nada divertido.



Yo lo que tengo claro, es que en cuanto los ricos y buitres del mundo no puedan mantener el estilo de vida que llevan por la falta de petróleo en algunos años, van a poner su objetivo en los glaciares en busca de yacimientos. Tengo claro que aquí antes muerto que sencillo. El que venga el último ya arreglará el planeta. Van a dejar los polos como un queso. Todo se acelerará con las guerras mundiales que no es más que lo que tú comentas: las materias primas del mundo. Son el futuro para mantener el bienestar. 

Así que esto va a ser una carrera de dementes y zombis. Arrasarán con todo antes de decrecer. Vamos a exterminarnos como los dinosaurios. La avaricia, la codicia y la falta de empatía de las élites, se cargarán el planeta.

O eso, o un milagro social.


----------



## 11kjuan (21 Jun 2022)

Sombra dijo:


> Yo lo que tengo claro, es que en cuanto los ricos y buitres del mundo no puedan mantener el estilo de vida que llevan por la falta de petróleo en algunos años, van a poner su objetivo en los glaciares en busca de yacimientos. Tengo claro que aquí antes muerto que sencillo. El que venga el último ya arreglará el planeta. Van a dejar los polos como un queso. Todo se acelerará con las guerras mundiales que no es más que lo que tú comentas: las materias primas del mundo. Son el futuro para mantener el bienestar.
> 
> Así que esto va a ser una carrera de dementes y zombis. Arrasarán con todo antes de decrecer. Vamos a exterminarnos como los dinosaurios. La avaricia, la codicia y la falta de empatía de las élites, se cargarán el planeta.
> 
> O eso, o un milagro social.









Espero que sepan hacer fuego sin necesidad de usar un mechero.


----------



## Tio_Serio (21 Jun 2022)

Sombra dijo:


> Yo lo que tengo claro, es que en cuanto los ricos y buitres del mundo no puedan mantener el estilo de vida que llevan por la falta de petróleo en algunos años, van a poner su objetivo en los glaciares en busca de yacimientos. Tengo claro que aquí antes muerto que sencillo. El que venga el último ya arreglará el planeta. Van a dejar los polos como un queso. Todo se acelerará con las guerras mundiales que no es más que lo que tú comentas: las materias primas del mundo. Son el futuro para mantener el bienestar.
> 
> Así que esto va a ser una carrera de dementes y zombis. Arrasarán con todo antes de decrecer. Vamos a exterminarnos como los dinosaurios. La avaricia, la codicia y la falta de empatía de las élites, se cargarán el planeta.
> 
> O eso, o un milagro social.



No estoy muy de acuerdo, para los ricos y los que controlan la economía, este no es un problema de falta de oferta sino de exceso de demanda.

El problema es que perforar en las zonas polares con el coste que conlleva no se compensa con el uso que mayoritariamente se va a hacer luego con ese petróleo, que no es fabricar super ordenadores sino mover los coches de las familias para cubrir necesidades como llevar los niños al cole o ir al trabajo y al super.

Y lo estamos viendo ahora mismo, con Europa a la cabeza cerrando el paso a los centros de ciudades, prohibiendo la venta por decreto desde 2035, o avisando de que puede que pasemos un poquito de frío para vencer a Putin.


----------



## FranMen (22 Jun 2022)

La minería mundial se encuentra en graves problemas. Cobre.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Los chatarreros del foro han abierto un hilo con una bajada brutal del precio de la chatarra, sobretodo el cobre. Se discutía si es por la crisis que viene con caída de la demanda, si es por exceso de oferta (más chatarra) o si es por el incremento de los costes del reciclaje al necesitar mucha energía para procesarlo


----------



## antorob (22 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> La minería mundial se encuentra en graves problemas. Cobre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece , solo parece, que el inicio de la recesión ya está aquí. Y eso sin casi darles tiempo a subir los tipos de interés.

Está bastante claro, una vez más, que los precios del petróleo (gasolina-diésel) son mas que suficientes para causar una recesión.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (22 Jun 2022)

Futuro, ciencia ficción y Matrix







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Viendo el gráfico se puede pensar que estar en bolsa ha sido, hasta ahora, una buena estrategia para mantener el poder adquisitivo frente a la montaña de dinero impresa mientras los currantes nos hemos ido empobreciendo. El problema es saber el momento en que la situación cambie y no convenga seguir que está llegando


----------



## FranMen (22 Jun 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Parece , solo parece, que el inicio de la recesión ya está aquí. Y eso sin casi darles tiempo a subir los tipos de interés.
> 
> Está bastante claro, una vez más, que los precios del petróleo (gasolina-diésel) son mas que suficientes para causar una recesión.
> 
> Saludos.



Me temo una situación maníacodepresiva con inyecciones/inflación, estímulos/recesión, acelera/frena con “muertos” a ambos lados de la cuneta por el camino hasta que finalmente todo caiga


----------



## meanboy (22 Jun 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Parece , solo parece, que el inicio de la recesión ya está aquí. Y eso sin casi darles tiempo a subir los tipos de interés.
> 
> Está bastante claro, una vez más, que los precios del petróleo (gasolina-diésel) son mas que suficientes para causar una recesión.
> 
> Saludos.



Se han meado en el deposito, han tirado arena en los engranajes , cortado correas de dirtribución, estan secos de aceite y a los mecanicos los han enviado a sus casas. Los motores de la economia estan saboteados. Parece un picoil artificialmente adelantado, pero podria ser otra cosa que desconocemos. Alguna nueva idea de lo que nos estan preparando?


----------



## antorob (22 Jun 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Se han meado en el deposito, han tirado arena en los engranajes , cortado correas de dirtribución, estan secos de aceite y a los mecanicos los han enviado a sus casas. Los motores de la economia estan saboteados. Parece un picoil artificialmente adelantado, pero podria ser otra cosa que desconocemos. Alguna nueva idea de lo que nos estan preparando?



Diría que estamos entrando en esta fase.

Aumentos de precios provocan recesión, a la que siguen descensos, con máximos y mínimos crecientes en el precio del petróleo, hasta que la oferta se derrumba.














Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (22 Jun 2022)

Un ejemplo para el amigo de los comentarios, un huracán se forma en las costas atlánticas de África y se sabe con semanas de antelación que llegará al Caribe, la evolución exacta no. Algunos no se enteran hasta que les revientan los cristales


----------



## sebboh (23 Jun 2022)

Fruit and vegetable costs to skyrocket in coming weeks







9now.nine.com.au


----------



## sebboh (24 Jun 2022)

Alemania se acerca al racionamiento de gas por la baja en el suministro desde Rusia: “A partir de ahora es un bien escaso”


El gobierno elevó el nivel de alerta por la escasez del combustible: el país podría no alcanzar el nivel de reservas marcado por ley para afrontar el invierno




www.infobae.com


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (24 Jun 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Diría que estamos entrando en esta fase.
> 
> Aumentos de precios provocan recesión, a la que siguen descensos, con máximos y mínimos crecientes en el precio del petróleo, hasta que la oferta se derrumba.
> 
> ...



excelente
la teoria que manejaban mucho en theoildrum, cuando todavia no se derrumbaba pleno alla por 2008.
Ahora esta mucho mas recorrido el proceso, es facil adivinar que se derrumbara, pero no queremos saber como estara el entorno economico para ese momento.


----------



## FranMen (24 Jun 2022)

Putin propone una moneda alternativa al dólar, basada en los BRICS.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Tengo la impresión de que Rusia tendió la mano a Europa a su manera antes de atacar a Ucrania. Desde luego Rusia no podrá formar parte de la UE, siempre se ha dicho que Rusia tiene socios no aliados pero estrechar acuerdos de cooperación nos hubiera beneficiado mutuamente y habríamos mirado de tú a tú a USA. Europa tecnología y Rusia materias primas, un tándem perfecto.
Mientras que se deshizo de sus reservas de $, conservó las de €, siguió construyendo en nord Stream II.
Nos parece mala Rusia pero nos hemos convertido en siervos de USA que es igual o peor.


----------



## antorob (24 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Un ejemplo para el amigo de los comentarios, un huracán se forma en las costas atlánticas de África y se sabe con semanas de antelación que llegará al Caribe, la evolución exacta no. Algunos no se enteran hasta que les revientan los cristales



Me temo que el amigo de los comentarios refleja el sentir del 99% de la población.

Saludos.


----------



## nedantes (24 Jun 2022)

*ALERTA ROJA: todo el suministro de aceite para motores diésel de EE. UU. puede desaparecer en 8 semanas... no más aceite hasta 2023 debido a la escasez de aditivos químicos de "fuerza mayor"*


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (24 Jun 2022)

nedantes dijo:


> *ALERTA ROJA: todo el suministro de aceite para motores diésel de EE. UU. puede desaparecer en 8 semanas... no más aceite hasta 2023 debido a la escasez de aditivos químicos de "fuerza mayor"*



Igual que la leche de bebés...


----------



## mmm (24 Jun 2022)

El barril lejos de máximos y la gasolina a 2,20€, cuando estaba a 1,3€ con el barril a 140€

Pikoil mis cojones, especulación pura y dura


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Jun 2022)

alopecio dijo:


> Su coche no podrá circular, pero la flagoneta de los malacatones continuará haciéndolo sin problemas., no lo dude



Como no pase la ITV, la "fregoneta de los malacatones" la tendrán que vender para chatarra.


----------



## quinci (24 Jun 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Que pesaos con el peak oil, eso es un timo hay miles de pozos petrolíferos por descubrir, aparte de que eso de que viene de la acumulación de seres vivos, es una payasada inventada por los de siempre, es un cuento chino, petróleo hay para enterrar al mundo entero cientos de veces, la cosa es que nos quieren putear y sacarnos hasta la última gota, a seguir remando.



Madre mía como están las cabezas


----------



## Ponix (24 Jun 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Provocado por la opep porque petróleo hay a espuertas al ser abiotico



Venga anda... por muy abotico que sea algo no se reproduce a toneladas por segundos. Es absurdo. El oro es abiotico y qué?? sobra por doquier o como va eso?? además de que hay una FACTOR muy importante que se llama "retorno energético" el cual es indispensable para que algo sea rentable. De nada sirve sacar un barril de petroleo si gastas otro para extraerlo. Un poco de sentido común por favor. 
Estamos en un punto de la sociedad humana muy crítico y no os estáis enterando de nada. 
La gentuza del foro se cree que esto se soluciona votanto vox. jajaja. Madre mía.


----------



## Ponix (24 Jun 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> Que pesaos con el peak oil, eso es un timo hay miles de pozos petrolíferos por descubrir, aparte de que eso de que viene de la acumulación de seres vivos, es una payasada inventada por los de siempre, es un cuento chino, petróleo hay para enterrar al mundo entero cientos de veces, la cosa es que nos quieren putear y sacarnos hasta la última gota, a seguir remando.



Espero que tu empleo no requiera de mucha inteligencia.


----------



## Ponix (24 Jun 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Pero una cosa es el precio del barril y la otra el precio que estás pagando por el combustible ya una vez refinado. Eso es lo que está por las nubes ahora mismo.



Obvio. Mira el euro y su mierda de cotización. Paganos el barril más caro que nunca prácticamente.


----------



## Ponix (24 Jun 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> Señores los nazis en el 39 ya estaban desarrollando la antigravedad, nos quieren pobres como ratas si o si



Soltar temas teóricos así porque sí es muy fácil. Te crees que si eso fuera factible de crear nadie lo haría? De verdad crees que si esa elite de los huevos quisiera tenernos pobres como ratas, no lo seríamos???


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (24 Jun 2022)

nedantes dijo:


> *ALERTA ROJA: todo el suministro de aceite para motores diésel de EE. UU. puede desaparecer en 8 semanas... no más aceite hasta 2023 debido a la escasez de aditivos químicos de "fuerza mayor"*



lo acabo de leer, terrorifico la verdad.


----------



## FranMen (26 Jun 2022)

De los creadores del gas es verde y la nuclear es ecológica, próximamente en los mejores países, tráeme carbón para reyes








La escasez de carbón amenaza la apertura de centrales térmicas


La Unión Europea ha tomado la decisión de recurrir temporalmente al carbón para hacer frente a la reducción de los flujos de gas desde Rusia y garantizar la seguridad de suministro el próximo invierno en el Viejo Continente. Sin embargo, algunos expertos ya advierten de que el plan de apertura...



www.eleconomista.es




Mientras en Sri Lanka ya no se fía 








Filas de varios días e interrupciones de suministros: Sri Lanka está al borde de quedarse sin combustible


Al menos 12 personas han fallecido en la nación insular hasta la fecha mientras esperaban en las largas colas de las gasolineras.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## FranMen (26 Jun 2022)

Los problemas del gas en Europa.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




La escasez es real pero parece que nuestros líderes se han puesto de acuerdo para agravarla: sanciones a Rusia, demolición de centrales térmicas, cierre de nucleares, tocarle los cullons a Argelia. Luego le echan la culpa a los niños (Putin)


----------



## palodearia (27 Jun 2022)

Seguro que a alguno le gusta leer el artículo que Wood Mackenzie ha puesto gratis:

The Big Ban

Global commodities in a post-Ukraine-war world










The big ban: global commodities in a post-Ukraine-war world


War in Ukraine is transforming the outlook for the supply, demand and price of hydrocarbons and the pace and cost of the energy transition. Read more.




www.woodmac.com


----------



## tomac (27 Jun 2022)

Tienen el problema delante pero como que no lo quieren ver, curioso también cuando se saca el tema del peak oil se ponen en fase negación a la defensiva.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (27 Jun 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Espero que tu empleo no requiera de mucha inteligencia.



Jajajajaja


----------



## mstrogoff (27 Jun 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Venga anda... por muy abotico que sea algo no se reproduce a toneladas por segundos. Es absurdo. El oro es abiotico y qué?? sobra por doquier o como va eso?? además de que hay una FACTOR muy importante que se llama "retorno energético" el cual es indispensable para que algo sea rentable. De nada sirve sacar un barril de petroleo si gastas otro para extraerlo. Un poco de sentido común por favor.
> Estamos en un punto de la sociedad humana muy crítico y no os estáis enterando de nada.
> La gentuza del foro se cree que esto se soluciona votanto vox. jajaja. Madre mía.



Según esta gente, si tu entras en una mina de carbón,,,y te pones a extraer como si no hubiera un mañana,,,hasta que de sintomas de agotamiento,,,,,baste con cerrarla un par de semanas dejarla descansar,,,y en breve verás como el carbón comienza de nuevo a salir por el boquete de entrada....(Pensarán lo mismo de los cubatas??,,,si lo dejas en la barra vuelve a crecer abioticamente??)....


----------



## Tio Pepe (28 Jun 2022)

Y esto de Bloomberg:






Y por otro lado se va confirmando la caída prevista en las reservas estratégicas:
Stockpiles in the Strategic Petroleum Reserve (SPR) fell to 497.9 million barrels, the lowest since April 1986


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (28 Jun 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Tienen el problema delante pero como que no lo quieren ver, curioso también cuando se saca el tema del peak oil se ponen en fase negación a la defensiva.




Claro, eso hace caer los precios de sus "hactivos", que van a caer sí o sí.

Ya me dirás tú en donde va a acabar la usura inmobiliaria, de la que viven estos, cuando el turismo sea un 10% de lo que es ahora.

Mis pisitos, mi AIRBNB, tendrían que reventar estos golfos y parásitos, que no producen nada y que viven del humo.

Bueno, poco les queda, si no es por una cosa, será por otra, pero la debacle que se viene no la van a resistir.


----------



## palodearia (28 Jun 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Tienen el problema delante pero como que no lo quieren ver, curioso también cuando se saca el tema del peak oil se ponen en fase negación a la defensiva.



MAFO además peca siempre de quejarse de tecnooptimismo de otras tecnologías salvo en la nuclear, que es a la que hace lobby. Al menos poco a poco ha cambiado el discurso y ya no es de los que aboga por la construcción de nuevas centrales (como algún otro lobista-divulgador), sino por no cerrar lo existente.

Siempre se les olvida que si Europa fuera super-nuclear los mismos problemas que hay con el combustible ahora, los habría con el combustible nuclear (que depende mucho de los hidrocarburos para su extracción, y que la mitad de la materia prima está controlada por el área de influencia rusa)

Otra cosa, el tal Daniel Fernández por lo que voy oyendo poco a poco de la charla no tiene ni idea de cómo funcionan los contratos de gas a largo plazo, que suelen estar indexados a un índice de referencia con un bonificador, no a un precio fijo inamovible.


----------



## sebboh (28 Jun 2022)

Cosecha de 2022 en Zamora: “Un año para olvidar”


El inicio de la recolección de cebada confirma el desastre, con un recorte de producción por encima del 50% | “Poner una cosechadora en la tierra salta los mil euros diarios”




www.laopiniondezamora.es


----------



## FranMen (28 Jun 2022)

No hay más petróleo disponible.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




El último comentario es brutal, teniendo en cuenta que ha ocurrido lo contrario de lo esperado con las sanciones veo un futuro muy negro (pero no de petróleo) 1. Escalada en la guerra que obligará a otros países a alinearse (Asia sobre todo) 2. Aumento de precios y racionamientos en Europa. 3. Oro, divisas del otro bando (China está trabajando a marchas forzadas con BRICS +)…


----------



## FranMen (28 Jun 2022)

Otro país sufriendo:
The Indian rupee opened at a record low against the dollar on Tuesday as a rise in global crude prices and weakness in local shares prompted investors to sell the local unit, traders said, adding that sharp losses during the session were unlikely.
Oil prices rose about 1% in early Asian trade after the United Arab Emirates' energy minister said the nation was producing near its maximum capacity, countering expectations that the country could help boost supply in a tight market.
Also read: Banks, rupee should be key in global trade: PM
The partially convertible rupee was trading at a record low of 78.5875/5975 per dollar by 0408 GMT, compared to its close of 78.34 on Monday.
Traders expect the rupee to be supported by central bank dollar sales if it continues to fall during the session, limiting losses of the local currency.


----------



## FranMen (29 Jun 2022)

El precio de la plata va a explotar en 3 , 2 , 1 …







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Se han roto todos los equilibrios, si sube el petróleo debe también subir la plata al aumentar los costes de extracción, las mineras, lo que ganan por un lado lo pierden por otro, es lo que está pasando con todo: agricultores, empresas…
Si el precio de la plata sube pero los costes también sigue sin ser rentable hacer nuevas minas.
Si el precio de la plata sube, hacer paneles también por lo que puede llegar a dejar de ser rentable la energía fotovoltaica, por tanto no se demandarían ni se construirían tantos paneles como proyectan los PowerPoint.
Lo que está claro es que si no hay energía hay menos de todo y por tanto todo más caro, el que tenga esa energía almacenada antes de que se encarezca gana. Es la teoría energética de los MPs de Muttley
Ganará no el caballo más rápido si no el que coma menos o el tenga más reservas
Hasta que se alcance el nuevo equilibrio con menos recursos y precios más altos toca ir dando bandazos: aumentando de precios> baja el consumo>recesión >bajada de precios>aumenta el consumo >…
En el proceso algunos caerán y la industria se tendrá que adaptar (como ya venía haciendo pero más) por ejemplo menos plata por panel (con pérdida de rendimiento pero ganancia de eficiencia)


----------



## FranMen (30 Jun 2022)

Leyendo a Zacary me recuerda al Zapatero de los brotes verdes y al Aznar del todo va bien 





El comienzo de la destrucción del imperio del dólar... y su respuesta.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Se la dedico


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Jun 2022)

TODO FORMA PARTE DEL PLAN


----------



## antorob (30 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Leyendo a Zacary me recuerda al Zapatero de los brotes verdes y al Aznar del todo va bien
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Optimismo impenitente.

Los acuerdos de Madrid son sobre el papel, pero si lo llevan hasta sus últimas consecuencias, parece un órdago a Putin, sobre que no corte el gas o el petróleo, pase lo que pase.

Veremos como se desarrolla.

Saludos.


----------



## sebboh (30 Jun 2022)

España afronta un problema de escasez de leche en dos meses


Los ganaderos se están viendo obligados a reducir las raciones de alimento que d...




autonomico.elconfidencialdigital.com


----------



## FranMen (30 Jun 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> España afronta un problema de escasez de leche en dos meses
> 
> 
> Los ganaderos se están viendo obligados a reducir las raciones de alimento que d...
> ...



El chuletón de vaca vieja es de las pocas cosas que se ha librado de las subidas hasta hace poco. Veremos cuando acaben los sacrificios


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (30 Jun 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> España afronta un problema de escasez de leche en dos meses
> 
> 
> Los ganaderos se están viendo obligados a reducir las raciones de alimento que d...
> ...




Yo creo que las vacas se sacrificarán hasta llegar a un número "sostenible" a partir de allí, se las usará para producir fertilizantes (su mierda) y leche, matarlas, pocas se matarán, la gente se tendrá que acostumbrar a comer más pollo y aves, que sale más barato de criar y se crían en cualquier sitio. La ternerita para días muy señalados y/o para los ricos.

Ya lo dicen los de la Agenda 2030: "comerás carne de VEZ EN CUANDO"...


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Jun 2022)

Antes de la crisis con Argelina, se dijo que España, dado que tiene varias refinerías, sería un punto para mutualizar el gas con Europa junto con el gas usano.

Ahora rotas las relaciones, será Italia la cenicienta?


----------



## amigos895 (30 Jun 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> España afronta un problema de escasez de leche en dos meses
> 
> 
> Los ganaderos se están viendo obligados a reducir las raciones de alimento que d...
> ...



'' España ya era un *país deficitario en la producción de leche. *Consumimos unos 10 millones de toneladas anuales, pero la producción solo llega a 7,5 millones de toneladas, según informa AGAPROL. Francia, Irlanda, Alemania, Holanda o Dinamarca son los países a los que solemos comprar productos lácteos. Sin embargo, la producción de estos países también ha descendido a causa de las *crisis de costes y las nuevas políticas medioambientales *más restrictivas, ''

Agenda 2030.

Edito:

'' Santalla explica a _*Confidencial Digital*_ que la Unión Europea ha modificado su normativa para permitir importar cereales desde Sudamérica. El motivo es que allí se usan una serie de herbicidas e insecticidas que antes estaban prohibidos en nuestro continente. ''

xddddd


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## Sardónica (30 Jun 2022)

Quienes hace 20 años nos metían de lleno en la globalización deslocalizando empresas son los mismos que ahora nos meten en el globalismo.

Las entidades supranacionales que manejan el cotarro:
-Siempre planifican a décadas vista

-Sabían que las prospecciones iban hacia el peak oil

- Aún sabiéndolo continuaron con el escenario de la globalización hasta 2020. Paquetes vacacionales a precio de saldo, vuelos low cost, precios estables de la gasolina, patatas de Sudáfrica en Cuenca...


¿Y pasan de globalización a globalismo en 2 años sin escalada?

Algo se nos está pasando por alto.


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Jun 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Quienes hace 20 años nos metían de lleno en la globalización deslocalizando empresas son los mismos que ahora nos meten en el globalismo.
> 
> Las entidades supranacionales que manejan el cotarro:
> -Siempre planifican a décadas vista
> ...



Cual es la diferencia entre globalización y globalismo ?


----------



## Sardónica (30 Jun 2022)

Globalización: conexión comercial y de mercados a escala planetaria. Deslocalización industrial. LIBERALISMO.

Globalismo: adoctrinamiento idealista a escala mundial que busca destruir los países soberanos y gobernarlos bajo un único gobierno mundial. TECNOCRACIA.


Lo único que tienen en común es la necesidad de la tecnología.


----------



## Sardónica (30 Jun 2022)

Estos han visto su ventana de oportunidad en reventar a los usanos su Agenda 2030.

Los BRICS también saben usar colorines para lo suyo.


----------



## FranMen (30 Jun 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Globalización: conexión comercial y de mercados a escala planetaria. Deslocalización industrial. LIBERALISMO.
> 
> Globalismo: adoctrinamiento idealista a escala mundial que busca destruir los países soberanos y gobernarlos bajo un único gobierno mundial. TECNOCRACIA.
> 
> ...



Globalismo: adoctrinamiento= lavar el cerebro, idealista =teórico, no real.
Tecnocracia , falso, forma parte del adoctrinamiento, bajo una apariencia de científico seguirán gobernando los poderosos, mas bien sería plutocracia


----------



## Sardónica (30 Jun 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Globalismo: adoctrinamiento= lavar el cerebro, idealista =teórico, no real.
> Tecnocracia , falso, forma parte del adoctrinamiento, bajo una apariencia de científico seguirán gobernando los poderosos, mas bien sería plutocracia



Modelo Corea del Sur pero sin la ola coreana ni su rigida estructura familiar.


----------



## meanboy (30 Jun 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Algo se nos está pasando por alto.



Asi es. No tođo encaja con el picoil.


----------



## mmm (30 Jun 2022)

Precio Gas natural hoy | Cotización Gas natural - Investing.com


Información sobre los futuros del precio del Gas natural hoy. Conozca todo sobre el valor y la cotización del Gas natural con gráficos, análisis, informes, etc.



es.investing.com





Precio del gas cayendo un 15%


----------



## mmmarisa (30 Jun 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Asi es. No tođo encaja con el picoil.



Pues porque no hay peak Oil. Es otra cosa más espeluznante


----------



## ueee3 (30 Jun 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Con eso te quedas corto, eso de "de vez en cuando", no sirve ni nadie lo va a respetar, por buena voluntad y por conciencia, NADIE lo va a hacer, ni mucho ni poco.
> 
> Lo intentaron con la Greta, y la gente la mandó a la mierda en su inmensa mayoría o la ignoró, y siguió con viajecitos en avión y el coche hasta para bajar la basura.
> 
> ...



Claro, si a eso me estaba refiriendo. A reducción del consumo impuesta por precios.


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Jun 2022)

Esto es una psy Op muy fuerte que escapa de vuestro entendimiento humano.


----------



## meanboy (1 Jul 2022)

mmmarisa dijo:


> Pues porque no hay peak Oil. Es otra cosa más espeluznante



? .. le doy vueltas y no se me ocurre nada peor. En que estas pensando?


----------



## ueee3 (1 Jul 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> ? .. le doy vueltas y no se me ocurre nada peor. En que estas pensando?



La esclavización de toda la humanidad es más espeluznante.


----------



## poppom (1 Jul 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Asi es. No tođo encaja con el picoil.



No tanto el picoil pero el cambio de paradigma que supone the end of cheap oil o más bien la imposibilidad de seguir creciendo por no disponer de una fuente de energía con suficiente superávit sí que hace encajar todas las piezas del puzzle.
Porque es precisamente en un contexto de rendimientos decrecientes cuando una civilización empieza a enfrentarse a problemas de toda índole y parece que todo le sale mal.

En España tenemos el a Perro Falcón todo son pulgas.

Guste o no el camino que están eligiendo los de arriba mientras se pelean entre ellos, todas sus acciones se pueden encuadrar en un contexto de peak oil.


----------



## Sombra (1 Jul 2022)

Este link lo han puesto en los comentarios del blog de antorob y me ha parecido un artículo interesante. Un resumen de todo. Lo escribe Edgar Ocampo Tellez, que ya lleva bastantes años hablando del colapso.
*Peak Oil; Pico del petróleo, escasez de alimentos y colapso*









Peak Oil; Pico del petróleo, escasez de alimentos y colapso - Energía y Ecología


Los peores escenarios se están manifestando, escasez de combustibles, encarecimiento de combustibles, apagones rotativos de electricidad, encarecimiento y desabasto de alimentos.



www.energiayecologia.mx


----------



## FranMen (1 Jul 2022)

No se Rick pero parece que aquí todos se han puesto de acuerdo para jdernos 








Huelga de trabajadores petroleros de Noruega podría reducir la producción un 8% Por Reuters


Huelga de trabajadores petroleros de Noruega podría reducir la producción un 8%




m.es.investing.com


----------



## Derroition Man (1 Jul 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Quienes hace 20 años nos metían de lleno en la globalización deslocalizando empresas son los mismos que ahora nos meten en el globalismo.
> 
> Las entidades supranacionales que manejan el cotarro:
> -Siempre planifican a décadas vista
> ...



Porque el picoil es... mentira.


----------



## Sardónica (1 Jul 2022)

Derroition Man dijo:


> Porque el picoil es... mentira.



Completamente.

Ni una noticia de la zona caliente petrolera. El Golfo ni opina ni sufre.
Sería la zona avispero real y SIGUE SIN SALIR EN LA FOTO.

Solo ponen el foco en la guerra por la hegemonía entre Rusia UE vs Rusia China.
QUE ES LO ÚNICO QUE EXISTE.
El "peak oil" lo están usando como la principal arma de guerra.
Dejar a los países sin energía es la mayor arma de destrucción masiva.


----------



## sebboh (3 Jul 2022)

aqui parece que pueden morir cienes de veces


----------



## FranMen (4 Jul 2022)

La verdadera situación ... que nunca le dirán.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Estamos en este punto:





Ayer escuché a Llinares, según él, no se está explorando por órdenes de arriba. Queda poco petróleo así que mejor no seguir explorando para que quede algo para los supervivientes. En parte es lo que dicen algunos, que si que queda petróleo pero que se está generando una escasez artificial y en parte es lo que se dice en el hilo, que queda poco petróleo y que si aceleramos la extracción tendremos unos años buenos para luego caer más bruscamente.
Por cierto que ayer también dieron un nuevo motivo más plausible que los crics para el agujero de la capa de ozono (que por cierto, aunque no salga en el telediario, está aumentando con un segundo en el ártico) y son las partículas en suspensión, especialmente de la quema del carbón.
——-
Ya hemos hablado de métodos para frenar el consumo. Otro método “elegante “ para conseguirlo es con el terrorismo, inculcando el miedo se pueden tomar las medidas represivas que se deseen para (no) transmitir sensación de seguridad.


----------



## antorob (5 Jul 2022)

*Comparando los recursos prospectivos y las reservas probadas de petróleo, en el periodo 2019-2022.*


julio 04, 2022
No me había fijado en la importante revisión que se ha hecho en estos tres últimos años de los recursos prospectivos de petróleo.
En la terminología de la casa Rystad Energy, corresponden a la suma de los recursos de petróleo ya descubiertos (es decir petróleo descubierto tras una perforación del yacimiento o la cuenca) más los recursos de petróleo posibles (petróleo que se cree existe, pero no ha sido perforado para comprobarlo en superficie, vamos los futuros descubrimientos)

Veamos el dato de 2019.



Ahora el dato recién publicado en 2022.


El primer dato que llama la atención es el total de recursos prospectivos que baja de 2.185 miles de millones de barriles hasta 1.572.
La parte del león se la lleva la parte "no Opep" que pasa de 1.370 a 891.
En la parte Opep, el descenso pasa de 815 a 682. Descensos en todos los países , excepto Arabia Saudí que se queda estable (?) en torno a 275.000 millones de barriles. Venezuela se hunde de 68.000 millones a 27.000 millones.
Entre los destacados está la gran esperanza blanca, el shale oil norteamericano, que pasa de 293.000 millones hasta 193.000 millones. Rusia pasa de 190.000 millones a 137.000 millones y Canadá pasa de 162.000 millones a solo 118.000 millones.
En solo tres años han desaparecido de los recursos prospectivos, 613.000 millones de barriles, a pesar del fuerte incremento de precio.
Los recursos descubiertos se mantienen en torno a 1.200 miles de millones de barriles y también sorprende la caída de las reservas probadas, verdadero dato que muestra la cantidad de petróleo recuperable en las condiciones actuales.
Pasa de 663.000 millones hasta 548.000 millones.
Este es un dato importante, porque se conjuga restando el consumo anual (en torno a 30.000 millones al año, es decir 90.000 millones en tres años) y sumando los recursos que pasan a reservas probadas, por efecto del precio o la mejora tecnológica más los nuevos descubrimientos que pasan a reservas. 

Aquí sorprende y mucho, la revisión a la baja de estas reservas probadas, porque como mucho podíamos esperar reducir en 90.000 millones de barriles por producción. No solo cae en esa cantidad sino otros 25.000 millones adicionales y no suma nada por nuevos descubrimientos. 
Se ha producido un ajuste a la baja a pesar del considerable aumento de precios y todavía es más peligroso, porque solo cuatro países Arabia Saudí, Rusia, EE.UU y Canadá concentran más de la mitad de las reservas probadas del mundo.
La caída de las reservas 1P coincide casi exactamente con la producción de los últimos tres años, 88.000 millones en las reservas 1P comparado con una producción alrededor de 90.000 millones en estos tres años. 

Conviene vigilar estas revisiones, porque parece que se está acelerando la disminución de las reservas probadas por encima del consumo aparente. 
Si además pensamos en que el petróleo disponible para exportaciones son solo 38 millones de b/d en lugar de la producción de casi 80 millones de b/d, un descenso de las reservas, lleva aparejado un futuro descenso abrupto de la exportaciones netas.
Solo hay que pensar que EE.UU está siendo un productor sin exportaciones netas, pero la caída de la producción de shale oil prevista apara 2030, le dejaría en condiciones de importar otros 7-8 millones adicionales. Entre la caída esperada de la producción (10 millones día hasta 2030) y las necesidades de USA, desaparecen del mercado de exportación casi la mitad del petróleo actual.
No hace falta explicar lo que eso supone para una Europa necesitada de casi el 100% de importación de petróleo. 
*Espero que esta explicación sirva para "iluminar" por qué vamos a ajustarnos el cinturón del consumo de petróleo en Europa, en muy poco tiempo. También explica por qué en Europa somos tan inflexibles con las prohibición de ventas de coches fósiles. 
*
Saludos.


----------



## antorob (5 Jul 2022)

*Factores que empeoran el pronóstico de la disponibilidad de petróleo.*


julio 05, 2022
Después de revisar ayer la fuerte caída de las reservas probadas en los últimos tres años, 
Comparando los recursos prospectivos y las reservas probadas de petróleo, en el periodo 2019-2022.
paso a revisar una serie de factores que empeoran el pronóstico sobre la disponibilidad real del petróleo.

1º). Las cifras de Rystad sobre las reservas probadas pueden estar hinchadas. Como caso particular podemos centrarnos en la contabilidad creativa de Arabia Saudí al declarar sus propias reservas.
En el caso de las reservas de Rystad, les asignan un valor de 137.000 millones de barriles de reservas 2P.
Según este análisis (que coincide con mi versión, explicada en el video  ), Simon Watkins piensa que las reservas de Arabia están sobrevaloradas.
Is Saudi Arabia Exaggerating Its Oil Production Potential? | OilPrice.com

"A las cifras en sí, entonces, y en primer lugar, las cifras de reservas de petróleo crudo de Arabia Saudita. A principios de 1989, Arabia Saudita reclamó reservas probadas de petróleo de 170 mil millones de barriles, pero solo un año después, y sin el descubrimiento de nuevos yacimientos petrolíferos importantes, la estimación oficial de reservas había aumentado de alguna manera en un 51,2 por ciento, a 257 mil millones de barriles. Poco después, volvió a aumentar a poco más de 266 mil millones de barriles, nivel que se mantuvo hasta un ligero aumento en 2017 a poco más de 268 mil millones de barriles. En el otro lado de la ecuación oferta-demanda, desde 1973 hasta el final de la semana pasada, Arabia Saudita bombeó un promedio de 8,192 millones de barriles por día. (bpd) de crudo. Por lo tanto, tomando 1989 como punto de partida (con 170 mil millones de reservas de crudo declaradas oficialmente en ese año), en los siguientes 32 años Arabia Saudita ha bombeado físicamente y extraído para siempre de sus campos petroleros, un total de 95.682.560.000 barriles de crudo. Durante el mismo período, no ha habido descubrimientos significativos de nuevos yacimientos petrolíferos importantes. A pesar de esto, las reservas de petróleo crudo de Arabia Saudita no han disminuido, sino que han aumentado. Esto es una imposibilidad matemática."

-------------------------------------------

Con estos cálculos , las reservas de Arabia estarían en torno a los 75.000 millones de barriles.
( 170.000 millones - 95.000 millones producidos = 75.000 millones restantes).
Por lo tanto sin revisar ningún otro país, las reservas 2P del total de Rystad pasan a ser:

548.000 millones - 62.000 millones menos de Arabia = 486.000 millones de barriles, es decir 16 al ritmo de consumo actual.


2º). Los campos supergigantes de Oriente Medio están cercanos al agotamiento. Como su TRE es muy alta comparada con los campos "pequeños" que extraen petróleo del mar, o el shale oil con una TRE muy baja o los campos de aguas ultraprofundas o las arenas asfálticas, todos ellos con una TRE mucho más baja que los campos de oriente medio, es imposible evitar que la energía neta (en forma de barriles netos) entregada a lo largo del tiempo, disminuya notablemente, porque cada vez necesitamos gastar más barriles para extraer el petróleo.

Cada vez gastamos más energía en extraer el petróleo. Colapso energético imparable.
Esto se refleja en este terrible gráfico. 





El área naranja es la energía que gastamos para extraer el petróleo. En 2030-2035 alcanza niveles estratosféricos. Si la producción bruta de petróleo en 2030, son 70 millones de barriles, la energía entregada neta en forma de barriles cae hasta los 55 millones de barriles.
Un auténtico desastre que no está incorporado a los modelos actuales.
Sobre este factor no podemos hacer absolutamente nada. Los campos en tierra tienen una TRE mucho mayor que los campos de aguas ultraprofundas o las arenas de Canadá y por supuesto que el shale oil. La tecnología no puede hacer milagros, por lo que la tendencia en este punto es irreversible.

3º). La disponibilidad de petróleo para los países importadores decae mucho más rápido que la propia producción bruta de petróleo.
Si la producción actual oscila alrededor de 80 millones de b/d, la disponibilidad real para los importadores queda reducida a 38 millones de b/d.
La realidad es mucho peor de lo que piensa el mercado.
Si la producción en 2030 baja a 70 millones de b/d, la cantidad asignada a las exportaciones disminuye en le mismo número, es decir, solo quedarían 28 millones para todos los importadores, un porcentaje de disminución, mucho mayor que el descenso en al producción bruta.
Cuando la producción total caiga a solo 42 millones, la disponibilidad para los importadores será cero.

-------------------------------------------------------

La combinación de estos factores (rápida caída de las reservas, menor energía neta entregada y disminución acelerada de las exportaciones), hace que el futuro negro que se abre ante nosotros, se acerque mucho antes de lo que imaginamos.
El mundo en su conjunto puede tener graves problemas dentro de 10 años, pero algunos países importadores, pueden comenzar a sufrir en solo unos pocos años, una escasez tan brutal como la que está sufriendo Sri Lanka. Puede que todavía nos queden inventarios y la escasez no llegue a las gasolineras, pero la necesidad de utilizar las reservas estratégicas a gran escala, nos dice lo cerca que estamos del colapso. 
Frente a esta escasez manifiesta, debemos recordar que la impresora de los BC no puede producir petróleo. Y la transición energética va demasiado despacio para llegar a tiempo. Incluso aunque se diera el milagro de la fusión nuclear, llegaría demasiado tarde.
Pero no se preocupen, según los medios oficiales, en cuanto Rusia se rinda, todo volverá a la normalidad... 

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (5 Jul 2022)

Estos dos últimos artículos avisan de una aceleración en el empeoramiento de la situación del petróleo, sin tener en cuenta la invasión rusa y las sanciones aparejadas.

Lo del gas va a ser una broma, si la producción de petróleo empieza a caer y la demanda no afloja.

No parece que podamos librarnos de una recesión severa en los próximos meses. Lo que ya es más discutible, viendo el panorama de los combustibles fósiles, es como va a ser la recuperación tras el hundimiento de la demanda.

Veremos.

Saludos.


----------



## 11kjuan (5 Jul 2022)

Según usted, en cuanto tiempo habrá escasez profunda de diésel y gasolina ?

Meses o años.

Gracias y un saludo por su labor.


----------



## antorob (5 Jul 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Según usted, en cuanto tiempo habrá escasez profunda de diésel y gasolina ?
> 
> Meses o años.
> 
> Gracias y un saludo por su labor.



Las refinerías están al máximo en estos momentos. No hay suficiente petróleo procedente de producción, pero se están utilizando tanto las reservas comerciales como las reservas estratégicas. Considerando estas aportaciones, el invierno viene difícil, pero entre las restricciones de la pandemia (en el Otoño-Invierno), la caída de la demanda por los altos precios y la entrada en recesión y la salvaguarda de los inventarios, podremos superar los problemas sin desabastecimiento hasta el verano de 2023, aproximadamente.

Luego están los cisnes negros que desvían cualquier previsión, como las sanciones efectivas al petróleo ruso, un ciberataque o incluso la actividad solar que está repuntando con mucha fuerza y puede provocar un efecto Carrington. Pero como digo esto son imponderables que no se pueden evaluar.

A priori, parece que nos estamos cociendo a fuego lento y no habrá un crash en el petróleo, sino un progresivo empeoramiento a medida que las reservas se vayan agotando. Lo lógico es que desde los gobiernos tomen medidas antes de llegar al agotamiento de las reservas. Lo mejor es monitorear e ir viendo como evoluciona la recesión, para ver cuanto cae la demanda.

Saludos.


----------



## meanboy (5 Jul 2022)

Con estos numeros tiene logica que Europa adelante la desconexion por dependencia energetica de otros paises e intente buscarse la vida, pero me temo que su apuesta por el hidrogeno tiene demasiados obstaculos para solucionar nada.


----------



## mloureiro (5 Jul 2022)

antorob dijo:


> A priori, parece que nos estamos cociendo a fuego lento y no habrá un crash en el petróleo, sino un progresivo empeoramiento a medida que las reservas se vayan agotando. Lo lógico es que desde los gobiernos tomen medidas antes de llegar al agotamiento de las reservas. Lo mejor es monitorear e ir viendo como evoluciona la recesión, para ver cuanto cae la demanda.



Con la información que tengo, estoy de acuerdo. El escenario no es de madmax, pero de una subida gradual de precios con muchas variables. El hecho que tengamos reservas, no significa que logremos sacar la misma cantidad diaria, no funciona así. Pero desabastecimiento per se, lo tendremos sobre el 2050.

Tanto la teoria biotica como abiotica, hacen que el petroleo sea infinito en la tierra, pero tarda mucho en generar-se.


----------



## meanboy (5 Jul 2022)

mloureiro dijo:


> Tanto la teoria biotica como abiotica, hacen que el petroleo sea infinito en la tierra, pero tarda mucho en generar-se.



La teoria biotica la hace finita si consideramos que tarda millones de años en formarse a partir de restos biologicos. Y si es abiotico tambien, porque podria tardar millones de años hasta llegar a superficie.


----------



## antorob (5 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Yo no podría hacer una exposición mejor antorob, pero ¿quién a rellenado esos datos en esas tablas?
> ¿Quién ha medido y calculado esas cantidades de petróleo existente y futuro?
> ¿Podemos tomarlas como válidas y reales?
> ¿Por qué estas cifras si y otras no...?
> ...



Tienes toda la razón.

Las estimaciones de reservas son totalmente inexactas. Pero ni las que da Rystad, ni las que da BP, ni las que da cada país.

Solo podemos analizar los datos de producción y estos nos dicen que después del pico de 2018, la producción está casi 4 millones de barriles/día por debajo del máximo. 

*También es posible comprobar que los descubrimientos actuales no cubren mas que la décima parte de lo que consumimos. Por pura matemática, esta sencilla operación nos dice que la tendencia hacia el agotamiento de las reservas es cuestión de tiempo*. 

La disminución de inventarios nos avisa que cuando lleguen a cero (bastante antes) se producirá una debacle en el mundo del petróleo, por que alguien se quedará sin petróleo a ningún precio y menos el de los papelitos de colores que alegremente imprimen en Occidente. 

Y por último, las estimaciones de reservas que hago, son una cuenta entre lo descubierto a lo largo de la historia y lo consumido en el tiempo. Luego puede haber variaciones en las revisiones técnicas, pero es una estimación tan válida como cualquier otra, a pesar del error que sin duda, cometo.

Saludos.


----------



## Sombra (6 Jul 2022)

No habrá recursos para todos, pero sí para los más fuertes. África ha pasado hambre durante más de cien años, que no os extrañe que Europa comience a sufrir lo mismo. USA y el bloque euroasiático van a acapararlo todo a la fuerza, como siempre se ha hecho. Es la ley del más fuerte. Algo tan simple como eso.
No tenemos ejército, no tenemos nada de nada. Y a la que Rusia-Asia y USA corten el grifo para redirigirlo al consumo propio, bye bye Europa.


----------



## antorob (6 Jul 2022)

Viajar en coche eléctrico.

Thread by @JesusMed_es on Thread Reader App

Si, muchos dicen que el coche eléctrico no está preparado para hacer muchos kms, pero entonces, ¿tenemos que tener dos coches?. ¿Qué hacemos cuando prohíban los fósiles?. ¡Utilizamos el avión, si es que existe?.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (6 Jul 2022)

Lo que faltaba:








Muere el secretario general de la OPEP, Mohammad Barkindo


Su muerte se produjo pocas horas después de haberse reunido con el presidente de Nigeria, Muhammadu Buhari.




actualidad.rt.com




Repentinitis? Casualidad?


----------



## FranMen (6 Jul 2022)

Otro relacionado con la energía que cae:








Aparece en Argelia el barco de Alfonso Sevilla Portillo, exdirector de la Plataforma Solar de Tabernas


La Guardia Civil apunta que no existen indicios de criminalidad que permitan abrir posibles vías de investigación por una desaparición involuntaria




www.diariodealmeria.es




Más causalidad?


----------



## FranMen (6 Jul 2022)

Será por confinamientos, terrorismo, también por fallos en transporte, véase canal de Suez, cierre de puertos, ahora explosiones de conductos:








Dos muertos y tres heridos tras la explosión de una tubería en un yacimiento de petróleo y gas en Kazajistán







actualidad.rt.com




Impuestos verdes, cierres programados, clausura de centrales, sanciones y aranceles.
La lista de posibilidades es infinita 
El caso es disminuir el consumo


----------



## risto mejido (6 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Yo no podría hacer una exposición mejor antorob, pero ¿quién a rellenado esos datos en esas tablas?
> ¿Quién ha medido y calculado esas cantidades de petróleo existente y futuro?
> ¿Podemos tomarlas como válidas y reales?
> ¿Por qué estas cifras si y otras no...?
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, el blog es cojonudo, no se le puede reprochar nada porque la exposición es excelente, pero no creo que nadie conozca las reservas probadas, trabaje en Blair Petroleun como ya dije y cuando preguntabas cuanto petróleo quedaba o para cuánto tiempo habría y la gente que controlaba e ingenieros responsables de upstream y siempre decían que ese dato era más secreto que la fórmula de la cocacola, sobre todo el de Arabia Saudita, nadie pero nadie sabe lo que queda, lo que si se sospecha es que irán por el bloqueo, Irak por el patrón de la guerra y Rusia, sobre todo Rusia por la caída de la urss redujo mucho su producción y en base a eso se supone lo que les puede quedar


----------



## FranMen (7 Jul 2022)

Un, dos, tres responda otra vez, formas de parar la economía y el consumo:




__





"Very Unusual Situation": 2% Of All Global Freight Is At A Standstill In North Sea Due To Historic Congestion | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## FranMen (7 Jul 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Un, dos, tres responda otra vez, formas de parar la economía y el consumo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Convocan tres días de paro en las gasolineras de Repsol, en Butano y en la refinería


Casi 1.300 trabajadores están llamados a la huelga en la operación salida del verano




www.laopiniondemurcia.es


----------



## sebboh (7 Jul 2022)

The World’s Third-Largest Economy Is Facing A Looming Energy Crisis | OilPrice.com eheh menos mal que están baneados


----------



## Sombra (7 Jul 2022)

Antorob sobre tu última entrada en el blog: 
*El fin de la era industrial. J. M. Greer.*





El fin de la era industrial. J. M. Greer.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com





No soy muy optimista con el tema del colapso y la organización/cooperación mundial que se debe de llevar a cabo para que no volvamos de golpe a la Edad Media. Y no soy optimista por una simple razón: como se ha llevado la Pandemia. Un desastre lleno de intereses ocultos, sobre todo en el sector farmacéutico. Puede que la pandemia no haya sido más que un ensayo de las élites para saber cuan profundas son nuestras tragaderas, y creo que han visto que la tv y las redes sociales siguen siendo una arma de manipulación estupenda, como hace cincuenta años o veinte. 
Que Dios, o el que haya al volante, se apiade de nosotros. 

PD: hoy he visto un tweet con video (real o no) de lo que está pasando en Sir Lanka: persecución y apaleamiento a los ricos. Allí ya ha llegado el colapso.


----------



## FranMen (7 Jul 2022)

Siguiendo con los comentarios del último artículo:




__





El fin de la era industrial. J. M. Greer.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




En un mundo de abundancia no es necesario acaparar, todos toman lo que necesitan cuando lo necesitan.
Ahora se sabe que el petróleo (y otros) son escasos, insuficientes para satisfacer la demanda. Que ocurre, que al tiempo que falta algunos intentan acaparar lo que hay, bien para guardarlo para el futuro, bien de forma especulativa en previsión de un beneficio ante el incremento de precios. Esto acrecienta la escasez pero no la niega.
Algunos niegan el peak oil aduciendo que es esa segunda parte pero la especulación no existiría si no hubiera esa escasez previa.

—-/-
Es muy curioso lo de Francia. Hace unos años obligaron a España a privatizar las empresas públicas esenciales ante la entrada de la CEE y ahora los mismos que nos obligaron pretenden privatizarlas en sus países


----------



## FranMen (8 Jul 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Convocan tres días de paro en las gasolineras de Repsol, en Butano y en la refinería
> 
> 
> Casi 1.300 trabajadores están llamados a la huelga en la operación salida del verano
> ...



Terrorismo/atentados/terror 








El ex primer ministro nipón Shinzo Abe lucha por su vida tras intento de asesinato (VIDEOS)


El atacante usó un arma de fabricación casera para disparar contra el político, quien falleció en el hospital.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## FranMen (9 Jul 2022)

Cortes telecomunicaciones:








Canadá: Un apagón en una empresa de telecomunicaciones paraliza el acceso a servicios esenciales de millones de ciudadanos







actualidad.rt.com


----------



## meanboy (9 Jul 2022)

Tal vez la mejor explicación sobre estos temas que hay en la red.
Es largo si, pero el retorno que se obtiene en conocimiento es mil veces mayor.


----------



## 11kjuan (9 Jul 2022)

Señores años 40 y 50 en España en el mejor de los casos. Ese es nuestro futuro.

Al hombre no se le ha caído los anillos por pastorear y utilizar destornilladores manuales, no la gilipollez esa que van a pilas.

Lo suyo es ir eliminando pueblos deshabitados.

Por ejemplo, Cuenca donde yo moro, hay un montón de pueblos que son inviables.

El tren es el futuro.

Por supuesto esto es la cara amable de la película.

La cara B es El caos, revueltas y conflictos sociales que convergan en un comunismo S.A o en un fascismo


----------



## FranMen (10 Jul 2022)

Seguimos con formas de parar el consumo de energía 








VIDEO: Evacúan una zona en Oklahoma tras un incendio en una fábrica de gas natural







actualidad.rt.com


----------



## FranMen (10 Jul 2022)

En línea con lo dicho aquí:








¿Puede Arabia Saudita aumentar la producción de petróleo ante la crisis energética mundial?


Actualmente, el nivel de producción del reino es de al menos 10,5 millones barriles diarios, aunque Riad asegura que puede incrementarlo hasta 12 millones.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## sebboh (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## meanboy (10 Jul 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Señores años 40 y 50 en España en el mejor de los casos. Ese es nuestro futuro.
> 
> Al hombre no se le ha caído los anillos por pastorear y utilizar destornilladores manuales, no la gilipollez esa que van a pilas.
> 
> ...



El problema es que sobran 5000 millones de bocas.


----------



## sebboh (11 Jul 2022)

Germany to demolish village for coal, despite phaseout plans las minas de españa que se vayan preparando cuando tengamos que pagar las ayudas


----------



## FranMen (11 Jul 2022)

Está todo inventado, lo que comentábamos de las oscilaciones de precios, incluso bajadas pese a la escasez tiene un nombre: efecto látigo:




__





The 'Bullwhip Effect' Will Frustrate The Fed | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## meanboy (12 Jul 2022)

Estas noticias y pronosticos te dejan descolocao. 


Viena, 12 jul (.).- *La OPEP vislumbró este martes un panorama cautelosamente optimista al pronosticar que el mundo consumirá en 2023 unos 103 millones de barriles diarios (mbd) de petróleo, un 2,7 % más que este año,* en un entorno económico "sólido", facilitado por una "mejora" en la situación creada por la invasión rusa de Ucrania.

"Se espera que la demanda de petróleo en 2023 se vea respaldada por unos resultados económicos todavía sólidos en los principales países consumidores, así como por la mejora de los acontecimientos geopolíticos y la contención de la covid-19 en China", explicó la OPEP en su informe mensual sobre el mercado mundial de "oro negro".
*
Por primera vez, la organización publica sus estimaciones para el año próximo, basadas en un crecimiento económico del 3,2 %.*

Con respecto a la demanda petrolera de este año, la mantiene en 100,29 mbd (un 3,47 % más que en 2021), sin cambios respecto a lo calculado hace un mes.









La OPEP confía en que una economía sólida siga impulsando al crudo en 2023 Por EFE


La OPEP confía en que una economía sólida siga impulsando al crudo en 2023




es.investing.com


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (12 Jul 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Estas noticias y pronosticos te dejan descolocao.
> 
> 
> Viena, 12 jul (.).- *La OPEP vislumbró este martes un panorama cautelosamente optimista al pronosticar que el mundo consumirá en 2023 unos 103 millones de barriles diarios (mbd) de petróleo, un 2,7 % más que este año,* en un entorno económico "sólido", facilitado por una "mejora" en la situación creada por la invasión rusa de Ucrania.
> ...



Para alguien que vende petroleo, es muy buena noticia que suba la demanda
Otra cosa es que la oferta, pueda cubrirla
Petróleo no falta, lo que sobra es demanda
Y eso va a ser así, de forma paralela decreciente


----------



## poppom (12 Jul 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Estas noticias y pronosticos te dejan descolocao.
> 
> 
> Viena, 12 jul (.).- *La OPEP vislumbró este martes un panorama cautelosamente optimista al pronosticar que el mundo consumirá en 2023 unos 103 millones de barriles diarios (mbd) de petróleo, un 2,7 % más que este año,* en un entorno económico "sólido", facilitado por una "mejora" en la situación creada por la invasión rusa de Ucrania.
> ...



Dentro de esa demanda de países sólidos se encuentra Sri Lanka?


----------



## 11kjuan (12 Jul 2022)

A veces ser picolero es duro y las noticias confunden.


----------



## Tio Pepe (14 Jul 2022)

Más que ser duro, yo creo que es sentirse incomprendidos e impotentes. Yo desgraciadamente yo no veo ningún plan B viable, ojalá exista en algún sitio...
Yo lo que no llego a entender es como hay gente que continua pensando que hay alguna posibilidad de que la energía renovable pueda sustituir a los combustibles fósiles:


----------



## 11kjuan (14 Jul 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Más que ser duro, yo creo que es sentirse incomprendidos e impotentes. Yo desgraciadamente yo no veo ningún plan B viable, ojalá exista en algún sitio...
> Yo lo que no llego a entender es como hay gente que continua pensando que hay alguna posibilidad de que la energía renovable pueda sustituir a los combustibles fósiles:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1122632



La verdad es que se hace duro. A uno le tachan de magufo o cospiranoico.

Pero está claro que vamos a pasar unas décadas muy jodidas. 2023 va a ser un año clave desde luego.

Hablas con la gente y se piensa que toda energía va a ser fácilmente sustituida por renovables.
Sin saber que la energía que produce un litro de petróleo es insustituible. Pero en fin.

Como siempre digo, vivimos en un mundo donde un mendigo te puede dar la fórmula para convertir el agua en oro y no le escucharle porqué es un mendigo.


----------



## sebboh (14 Jul 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Yo desgraciadamente yo no veo ningún plan B viable, ojalá exista en algún sitio...



un poco de aniquilización por aqui, otro poquito por aca, un par de bombas tzar actualizadas por este otro sitio y listo.


----------



## 11kjuan (14 Jul 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> un poco de aniquilización por aqui, otro poquito por aca, un par de bombas tzar actualizadas por este otro sitio y listo.



Eso ni cotiza. Incluso no hará ni falta grandes guerras.

Por esos los grandes fortunas estaban haciendo búnkeres en Nueva Zelanda.


----------



## FranMen (14 Jul 2022)

Las ratas empiezan a abandonar el barco 








Mario Draghi dimite como primer ministro de Italia y el presidente no acepta


Mario Draghi ha presentado este jueves su dimisión como primer ministro de Italia alegando que se ha "roto el pacto de confianza" que mantenía cohesionado al Ejecutivo, después de la abstención del Movimiento 5 Estrellas (M5S), uno de los principales partidos de la coalición de gobierno, en la...




www.bolsamania.com








__





Italian President Rejects PM Draghi's Resignation Offer | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




Aunque también puede ser un amago para que le den superpoderes


----------



## sebboh (15 Jul 2022)

Tesla Asking Owners to Limit Charging During Texas Heatwave Isn’t a Good Sign comprad eléctrico pero no lo cargues por el bien común


----------



## FranMen (15 Jul 2022)

La inflación dispara la compra de carbón doméstico, que dobla su precio


La tonelada ya roza los 500€ y el temor al coste y la escasez de suministro lleva a hacer acopio




www.diariodeleon.es




Carbón verde


----------



## sebboh (15 Jul 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> La inflación dispara la compra de carbón doméstico, que dobla su precio
> 
> 
> La tonelada ya roza los 500€ y el temor al coste y la escasez de suministro lleva a hacer acopio
> ...



acaso no sale de la naturaleza? : p


----------



## FranMen (15 Jul 2022)

sebboh dijo:


> acaso no sale de la naturaleza? : p



Hombre, yo lo veo todo muy negro


----------



## FranMen (16 Jul 2022)

Arabia Saudita duplica las compras de combustóleo ruso







actualidad.rt.com




Es muy fácil cumplir con la petición de USA de aumentar la producción y todo sin pinchar un sólo nuevo pozo


----------



## meanboy (16 Jul 2022)

Racionamiento con codigo QR.










Energy Minister explains new fuel pass system


COLOMBO (News 1st); The Minister of Power and Energy, Kanchana Wijesekara says that a guaranteed weekly fuel quota will be allocated. Speaking during a - Get the latest breaking news and top stories from Sri Lanka, the latest political news, sports news, weather updates, exam results, business...




www.newsfirst.lk


----------



## FranMen (16 Jul 2022)

Siguiendo con el anterior:








Arabia Saudita anuncia un aumento de producción de petróleo de 13 millones de barriles por día, luego de lo cual no podrá incrementarla


El anuncio se produjo al día siguiente a la llegada a Arabia Saudita del presidente de EE.UU., Joe Biden, que se realizó como un intento de reconstruir las relaciones entre Washington y Riad, y con el objetivo de buscar una solución para rebajar los precios de los combustibles.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## sebboh (19 Jul 2022)

La UE relajará el control de las emisiones para compensar la falta de gas ruso con otras fuentes de energía más contaminantes


Bruselas considera imprescindible recuperar la producción con carbón e incluso incentivarla con subvenciones públicas




elpais.com


----------



## FranMen (19 Jul 2022)

El carbón ya no es negro, es verde


----------



## FranMen (19 Jul 2022)

Vaya, no sólo lo dice Antonio:








Alarma en el mercado de petróleo: solo dos países tienen algo de capacidad para producir más crudo


El creciente riesgo de recesión y las turbulencias en los mercados financieros han golpeado el precio del barril de petróleo en las últimas semanas. Sin embargo, frente al desplome de otras materias primas como el cobre, el crudo sigue en niveles históricamente elevados (mantiene los 100 dólares...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## sebboh (20 Jul 2022)

Fermer certains supermarchés cet hiver pour économiser de l’énergie?


Faudra-t-il fermer certains supermarchés cet hiver pour éviter une pénurie d'électricité? Ce scénario est à l'étude et la Confédération est en discussion avec les distributeurs et les fournisseurs d’énergie à ce sujet. Le but de l'opération: éviter à tout prix des coupures du réseau.




www.rts.ch


----------



## FranMen (21 Jul 2022)

Ah! la energía verde, la complejidad de los sistemas 




__





Battery Replacement Of Family's EV Ford Focus Would Cost More Than Car Itself | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## meanboy (21 Jul 2022)

*Arabia Saudí, el mayor exportador de petróleo del mundo, reconoce que ha llegado a su techo de producción*










Arabia Saudí, el mayor exportador de petróleo del mundo, reconoce que ha llegado a su techo de producción


A los altos precios que estamos pagando por el combustible se une un hecho inevitable: el petróleo es finito. De momento, Arabia Saudí, el mayor exportador de...




www.motorpasion.com


----------



## sebboh (21 Jul 2022)

un poco de todo con Lorenzo Ramirez


----------



## Sombra (21 Jul 2022)

Uno de los errores más grandes que está haciendo la civilización actual y que lo pagarán las generaciones futuras, es no medir bien la inversión en investigación para nuevas energías limpias. La ingente cantidad de recursos, pero sobre todo tiempo y materias primas que se destinan a ciertos proyectos que no van a ningún sitio pero que como son tinglados de amiguetes e intereses varios, caen todo en un pozo sin fondo.

Se me ponen los pelos de punta sabiendo como se invierte tiempo, conocimiento, y materias raras para profundizar en tecnologías que son desde un punto de vista energético insostenibles desde su nacimiento. La avaricia y la mirada al cortoplazo que tiene esta egoísta sociedad será la que le condene a un fin irremediable.

En fin, era una idea que quería compartir.


----------



## sebboh (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## FranMen (23 Jul 2022)

Señales de contracción económica por todos los sitios.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Me estoy acordando de la película en que la enfermera deja de trabajar para especular en inmobiliaria forrándose y viviendo a todo trapo y cuando todo se viene abajo ella sigue con los ojos cerrados queriendo seguir con la misma vida. Al final de la película se le ve vestida otra vez de enfermera.
Nos estamos encontrando que nadie quiere trabajar, faltan empleados en todos los sectores, la gente vive, no de los ahorros, si no de los préstamos y los subsidios. Los países occidentales viven de la impresora y del trabajo cuasi esclavo del tercer mundo.
Esto se va a acabar pero nadie lo quiere aceptar. El golpe será duro


----------



## FranMen (24 Jul 2022)

Por qué China no usa su petróleo y sus refinerías para aliviar la crisis global de combustibles


A primera vista se podría decir que algo muy raro está pasando en el mercado energético de China. Las refinerías del país están acumulando ingentes cantidades de petróleo, mientras que reducen sus operaciones de refino. Es decir, China está tensando el mercado de crudo con sus compras (el...



www.eleconomista.es




Entrelíneas:
¿Se está preparando China para el crudo invierno?
La parte del león del precio del combustible es más el cuello de botella que la falta de petróleo, si se alivia la primera, como está ocurriendo, el precio debe bajar bastante.
La incapacidad, ya dicha aquí, de aumentar la producción de petróleo 
La guerra encubierta entre USA y China por materias primas, bienes estratégicos 
Lo absurdo de las leyes climáticas (no arreglan nada en cambio destruyen la economía y se cambian o se saltan cuando la cuerda se tensa demasiado)


----------



## FranMen (25 Jul 2022)

Desde hace mucho se sabe que los agentes vulcanizantes de las gomas negras son muy tóxicos.
Por cierto la ppd que no se si es exactamente lo mismo está en la mayoría de los tintes capilares 




__





Otro ejemplo de contaminación semidesconocida. Polvo de neumáticos.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## Plvs Vltra (25 Jul 2022)

Sombra dijo:


> Uno de los errores más grandes que está haciendo la civilización actual y que lo pagarán las generaciones futuras, es no medir bien la inversión en investigación para nuevas energías limpias. La ingente cantidad de recursos, pero sobre todo tiempo y materias primas que se destinan a ciertos proyectos que no van a ningún sitio pero que como son tinglados de amiguetes e intereses varios, caen todo en un pozo sin fondo.
> 
> Se me ponen los pelos de punta sabiendo como se invierte tiempo, conocimiento, y materias raras para profundizar en tecnologías que son desde un punto de vista energético insostenibles desde su nacimiento. La avaricia y la mirada al cortoplazo que tiene esta egoísta sociedad será la que le condene a un fin irremediable.
> 
> En fin, era una idea que quería compartir.



Hay motores de agua y baterias ya habian coches de bateria a principios del siglo 20. Si no hacen baterias buenas es por que tienen el monopolio de la produccion y patentes.

Tampoco son necesarias energias de ningún tipo puesto que podrían regresar la gente a los campos, pero los mismos que imponen el Hoax del cambio climatico y el peak oil tambien son dueños de todas las tierras.

El Peak Oil es un Hoax comunista y todos los que promuevan dicha teoria son criminales y colaboradores de un proyecto eugenesico y genocida.


----------



## meanboy (27 Jul 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> El Peak Oil es un Hoax comunista y todos los que promuevan dicha teoria son criminales y colaboradores de un proyecto eugenesico y genocida.



El PikOil no es ninguna teoria, es un hecho geologico que se va a producir en unos años, o puede que ya lo estemos padeciendo. 

Si ves que no pueden sacar sacar mas de 100 millones diarios es que ya estamos en peak.


----------



## meanboy (29 Jul 2022)

Por qué China no usa su petróleo y sus refinerías para aliviar la crisis global de combustibles


A primera vista se podría decir que algo muy raro está pasando en el mercado energético de China. Las refinerías del país están acumulando ingentes cantidades de petróleo, mientras que reducen sus operaciones de refino. Es decir, China está tensando el mercado de crudo con sus compras (el...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## 11kjuan (29 Jul 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Por qué China no usa su petróleo y sus refinerías para aliviar la crisis global de combustibles
> 
> 
> A primera vista se podría decir que algo muy raro está pasando en el mercado energético de China. Las refinerías del país están acumulando ingentes cantidades de petróleo, mientras que reducen sus operaciones de refino. Es decir, China está tensando el mercado de crudo con sus compras (el...
> ...



Diría que se están preparando para algo gordo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Jul 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> El Peak Oil es un Hoax comunista y todos los que promuevan dicha teoria son criminales y colaboradores de un proyecto eugenesico y genocida.



¿No serás amiguito de Bannon, por casualidad?


----------



## meanboy (29 Jul 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Diría que se están preparando para algo gordo.



Me gustaria saber que opina @antorob


----------



## antorob (29 Jul 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Me gustaria saber que opina @antorob



No tengo ninguna duda que están acumulando inventarios, preparándose para el futuro cercano (uno o dos años).

El pitido de salida de la crisis y por lo tanto, lo que desde mi punto de vista hay que vigilar, es la producción de shale oil en EE.UU. (Resulta increíble la cortedad de miras de Biden. Vende la Reserva Estratégica para mejorar los precios , con el único objetivo de corto plazo, pensando en ganar las elecciones intermedias. Luego ya han dicho que volverán a comprar petróleo, para reponer los inventarios. Alucinante.) 

En el momento en que decrezca, la presión sobre USA será máxima. Tendrán que acudir al mercado del petróleo para comprar el petróleo que ya no producen y dependerán de lo que los países exportadores quieran ofrecerle.

Fechas aproximadas, fin 2023-2024.

Saludos.


----------



## trancos123 (29 Jul 2022)

Si de verdad las élites estuvieran preocupadas por el peak oil forzarían a ofrecer teletrabajo en todos los puestos posibles y a día de hoy es algo testimonial.


----------



## jam14 (29 Jul 2022)

antorob dijo:


> No tengo ninguna duda que están acumulando inventarios, preparándose para el futuro cercano (uno o dos años).
> 
> El pitido de salida de la crisis y por lo tanto, lo que desde mi punto de vista hay que vigilar, es la producción de shale oil en EE.UU. (Resulta increíble la cortedad de miras de Biden. Vende la Reserva Estratégica para mejorar los precios , con el único objetivo de corto plazo, pensando en ganar las elecciones intermedias. Luego ya han dicho que volverán a comprar petróleo, para reponer los inventarios. Alucinante.)
> 
> ...



Si, porque mientras el "mercado" esté en sus manos el precio no es indicativo de nada...


----------



## mataresfacil (29 Jul 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> Si de verdad las élites estuvieran preocupadas por el peak oil forzarían a ofrecer teletrabajo en todos los puestos posibles y a día de hoy es algo testimonial.



Es que no estan preocupadas. Han hecho lo imposible para bajar el precio del petroleo, estamos consumiendo muchisimo menos, menos desplazamientos este verano, menos aviones, menos transporte de mercancia, han vendido de forma conjunta las reservas estrategicas y mira hoy donde esta el precio del crudo.

Te lo van a vender como que tenemos que salvar el planeta, pero la vedad es que nos estamos quedando sin energia, y me da igual que sea peak o que sea Rusia, me gustaria ver que la guerra acaba y que todo vuelve a la normalidad, todas las fabricas a todo trapo, venta de coches, atascos, aviones low cost por todos lados, miles de barcos llevando y trayendop cosas de China y de toda Asia, aque solo despues de dos años no parece posible? Bienvenido a la nueva normalidad, que es neolenguaje, bienvenido al mundo de la baja energia.


----------



## risto mejido (29 Jul 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Desde hace mucho se sabe que los agentes vulcanizantes de las gomas negras son muy tóxicos.
> Por cierto la ppd que no se si es exactamente lo mismo está en la mayoría de los tintes capilares
> 
> 
> ...



Pues cuando te enteres que el polvo resultante de las pastillas de freno es 1000 veces peor para el sr humano , te preguntarás como hemos consentido esos componentes en las pastillas de freno


----------



## trancos123 (29 Jul 2022)

Los vehículos eléctricos están reduciendo la demanda de petróleo. Y el coche eléctrico no es el principal responsable


En 2021, los vehículos eléctricos sacaron del mercado a diario 1,5 millones de barriles de petróleo. Aunque el número sea llamativo por sí mismo, lo cierto es...




www.xataka.com


----------



## trancos123 (29 Jul 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> Pues cuando te enteres que el polvo resultante de las pastillas de freno es 1000 veces peor para el sr humano , te preguntarás como hemos consentido esos componentes en las pastillas de freno



Otro motivo para pasarse al coche eléctrico, en estos apenas se frena con las pastillas, se usa el motor eléctrico.


----------



## sebboh (29 Jul 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> Otro motivo para pasarse al coche eléctrico, en estos apenas se frena con las pastillas, se usa el motor eléctrico.



ya habló sobre eso usando a Noruega








Noruega, paraíso del coche eléctrico y de la transición energética.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## antorob (29 Jul 2022)

Que paren las rotativas.

El shale oil está escribiendo su epitafio.

https://www.eia.gov/petroleum/production/








No puede, no puede, ... a pesar de los precios por encima de 100$, lleva el shale oil estancado desde Marzo de 2021.

Hasta el Pérmico ha descendido en Mayo, con precios de 110$.

Saludos.


----------



## tomac (31 Jul 2022)

EEUU entra en recesión y el barril brent vuelve a escalar hasta los 110$, que pasa aquí?


----------



## Azote87 (31 Jul 2022)

tomac dijo:


> EEUU entra en recesión y el barril brent vuelve a escalar hasta los 110$, que pasa aquí?



Especulación


----------



## pocholito (31 Jul 2022)

no se ha hablado de los millones de barriles liberados


----------



## Pajarotto (31 Jul 2022)

Hay hidrocarburos infinitos lo que no hay es ganas de trabajar.

A pico y pala les ponía yo a esos vagos.


----------



## FranMen (31 Jul 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Hay hidrocarburos infinitos lo que no hay es ganas de trabajar.
> 
> A pico y pala les ponía yo a esos vagos.



Habiendo petróleo infinito
y maquinaria pesada
es de tontos ir con pico y pala


----------



## FranMen (1 Ago 2022)

Problemas (y soluciones) en la conversión de plata por cobre en los paneles solares.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Me temo que la solución al incremento del precio de la plata sería la obsolescencia programada de las placas, de 20 a poco más de tres años. Pan para hoy, hambre para mañana (paco opinión)


----------



## FranMen (1 Ago 2022)

Unir los puntos.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




A mí el movimiento de privatización de ARAMCO, la joya de la corona ya me dio muy mala espina pero es que, después de todos estos meses leyéndole, es algo que ya viene de lejos: incrementar de la noche al día las reservas, no disminuir estas pese a la extracción continu hada, la extracción horizontal…
Por cierto la cosa se acelera. Occidente mueve ficha y agita el avispero de la ex Yugoslavia para frenar el grano en el culo de Europa que es Serbia antes de que Rusia la aproveche de cabeza de puente


----------



## sebboh (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Tio Pepe (3 Ago 2022)

Actualización de las reservas estratégicas, 470 millones de barriles, mínimo desde 1985. 
La producción estancada como mostraba antorob, consumiendo la reserva estratégica, y apenas se ve una relajación en el precio y mientras tanto la OPEP ofrece el segundo aumento más pequeño en la producción en la historia del a OPEP. 100.000 barriles diarios. Muy lejos del ritmo de producción justo antes de la pandemia:


----------



## FranMen (4 Ago 2022)

"Es casi un insulto": La OPEP+ acuerda elevar la producción de crudo en 100.000 barriles diarios tras peticiones de Biden


El aumento representa tan solo 0,1 % de la demanda global.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## FranMen (6 Ago 2022)

Ya va saliendo en los medios generalistas 








Los 14 materiales tecnológicos que faltarán en 2050: la Tierra no tiene suficientes reservas


A lo largo del siglo XX, la extracción de minerales ha crecido exponencialmente. En un planeta limitado, seguir a este ritmo provocaría el agotamiento de los recursos naturales




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## FranMen (8 Ago 2022)

2005, como se veía la situación del mercado del petróleo.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Me llama la atención del mapa. Se acabó el petróleo en Nigeria? No dicen nada de que en España y en Canarias podía haber algo de petróleo (quizás sea insignificante o no se terminó de investigar)


----------



## antorob (9 Ago 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> 2005, como se veía la situación del mercado del petróleo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No creo que ni en España ni en Marruecos exista algo más que petróleo residual. Sin infraestructuras, ni siquiera se extraerá el poco petróleo que se pueda encontrar.

Saludos.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (11 Ago 2022)

La cosa se acelera, ya apuntan a quitar el coche privado.










Sánchez anticipa recortes al coche particular: "Tiene costes que la sociedad no puede soportar"


Sánchez quiere que el coche deje de ser un bien deseado para ser oficialmente indeseable y "que la sociedad no puede soportar".




www.libremercado.com


----------



## FranMen (11 Ago 2022)

La crisis energética solo va a empeorar.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




En mi ignorancia ¿que se considera inflación creciente, cuando es súper a 0 o cuando es superior al mes anterior?
La primera frase con “inundaciones” me hace recordar que, ahora, la mayor preocupación no es el petróleo ni el gas, es el AGUA!, no tendremos ni agua y seguiremos sin ser felices


----------



## Ponix (13 Ago 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Que paren las rotativas.
> 
> El shale oil está escribiendo su epitafio.
> 
> ...



Más claro agua


----------



## Nelsonvigum (13 Ago 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> El agua del planeta siempre sigue el mismo ciclo y nunca se acaba.
> 
> Otra cosa es que muchos se dejen engañar por los comercializadores del agua, pero allá cada cual con sus creencias.
> 
> ...



Claro que el agua nunca se acaba. Otra cosa es que cada vez el agua dulce fácilmente accesible por así decirlo sea menor (por ejemplo por mayor torrencialidad) y sobre todo que esta agua accesible esté más contaminada, con lo cual no sea utilizable o sea mucho más costoso hacerlo


----------



## FranMen (18 Ago 2022)

Una flotilla de buques con diésel partirá de Asia a Europa para paliar la crisis energética


La Unión Europea atraviesa una crisis energética provocada por las altas temperaturas, el aumento de los precios y las interrupciones en el suministro de combustibles desde Rusia a causa de las sanciones occidentales.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## FranMen (19 Ago 2022)

Muerte cerebral.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Yo no creo que los productores trasladen los precios a los consumidores, simplemente no pueden, los compradores no tienen ni un duro. La opción de las fábricas es chapar ( y la de agricultores y ganaderos)


----------



## sebboh (19 Ago 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Muerte cerebral.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











"En octubre os vais a ver negros para encontrar leche en los lineales"


Roberto López, ganadero de vacuno de Lugo, advierte en esRadio de la crisis de abastecimiento de leche que se avecina.




www.libremercado.com


----------



## FranMen (22 Ago 2022)

Probando, probando... invierno energético en Europa.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Dos reflexiones:
1.- las baterías para abastecer las casas durante los apagones van a durar menos que el papel higiénico en una pandemia 
2.-si no hay electricidad el dinero electrónico no se puede utilizar: tarjetas, bitcoin y CBDC


----------



## FranMen (23 Ago 2022)

Apurando el último sorbo.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Está ocurriendo con todo lo mismo, es cierto que hay escasez pero además están aprovechando para aumentar los márgenes.
Los que tienen, en vez de abrir la espita, la están cerrando para aumentar beneficios.
Ocurre con la energía, pero también con los MPs como se comenta en otros hilos. Lo que es más grave, también con los alimentos.
Lo peor es que se retroalimenta: mayor escasez —> menor producción—> muy mayor precio.
No se hasta dónde vamos a llegar pero el final tampoco me gusta: huelgas, disturbios, ¿guerras? todo ello con la consiguiente bajada de la producción.


----------



## tomac (24 Ago 2022)

«Nous vivons la fin de l’abondance» : les premiers mots de Macron lors de la rentrée politique


Ce Conseil des ministres, réuni ce mercredi à l’Élysée, inaugure la rentrée politique de l’exécutif. Le président a évoqué « une grande basc




www.leparisien.fr


----------



## FranMen (24 Ago 2022)

Mi gozo en un pozo:








Sonatrach anuncia un nuevo descubrimiento de petróleo en el suroeste de Argelia


Sonatrach encuentra un nuevo yacimiento de petróleo. La empresa argelina de hidrocarburos anunció este miércoles el descubrimiento de una nueva reserva del combustible fósil con una estimación de entre 48 y 150 millones de barriles de crudo.



www.eleconomista.es




Mal está la cosa cuando es noticia 100 millones de barriles


----------



## FranMen (24 Ago 2022)

Major Food Crisis Coming In 2023? – "Prices Will Be On Steroids After The Election" | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




Ya saben, compren alimentos, como mínimo se ganarán la inflación


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Ago 2022)

Acabo de descubrir este hilo, llevo un par de páginas y ojeadas y a marcadores que se va. 


Por aportar algo interesante, aparte de saludar: 


_Según WSJ, @SecGranholm envió lo que para mí es una carta explosiva a las refinerías de petróleo estadounidenses:
"*Dado el nivel histórico de las exportaciones de productos refinados de EE. UU., nuevamente los insto a concentrarse en el corto plazo en la creación de inventarios en EE. UU.*"

En su carta, @SecGranholm hace una amenaza bastante directa de intervención del gobierno:
"*Esperamos que las empresas aborden esta necesidad de manera proactiva [... ] Si ese no es el caso, la Administración deberá considerar requisitos federales adicionales u otras medidas de emergencia*"._


----------



## sebboh (27 Ago 2022)

Biden Energy Secretary Quietly Bullies US Refiners To Reduce European Fuel Exports | ZeroHedge en breves ni a USA se podrá comprar


----------



## FranMen (29 Ago 2022)

Así están las cosas:








Los ganaderos almerienses las pasan “canutas” por los costes


Al incremento del precio del pienso, se le suma la sequía y la falta de efectividad de los seguros




www.diariodealmeria.es


----------



## FranMen (29 Ago 2022)

Las tierras raras tienen cada vez más importancia geopolítica. Y con ellas su nuevo El Dorado: Groenlandia


La minería mira a la remota y gélida Groenlandia. La compañía canadiense Neo Performance Materials acaba de alcanzar un acuerdo para explotar el yacimiento de...




www.xataka.com


----------



## FranMen (31 Ago 2022)

No nos hacemos una idea del tipo de crisis que tenemos delante.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Sí, nos hacemos una idea los que llevamos tiempo siguiéndole.
Y es mala señal que no haya habido hiperinflación. ¿Por qué? No ha habido hiperinflación porque la impresión de dólares, euros… no se ha repartido. Se ha producido un efecto Cantillon, los ricos, mafiosos y demás ralea se han llenado los bolsillos con ese dinero impreso de la nada. Ahora es cuando ese raudal está llegando a la plebe que no se enriqueció en su momento y que ahora les toca ser los paganos


----------



## FranMen (1 Sep 2022)

Quién es Antonio Turiel, el profeta de la quiebra energética


Antonio Turiel lleva años alertando sobre las consecuencias que para el planeta tiene la escasez de materias primas y energía. Desde su blog The oil crash advierte de las medidas que hay que tomar ante la carestía que viene.




www.diariodeleon.es


----------



## FranMen (5 Sep 2022)

La OPEP y Rusia dan un giro inesperado: recortan en 100.000 barriles la producción y el petróleo se dispara un 4%


La Organización de Países Exportadores de Petróleo (OPEP) ha vuelto a los recortes antes de lo esperado. Aunque el movimiento es mínimo, los mercados parecen haber captado el mensaje. La OPEP+ (cuenta con la OPEP, Rusia y otros países satélites de Moscú) ha anunciado que la producción de...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Burbujo II (5 Sep 2022)

Brotal.


----------



## FranMen (6 Sep 2022)

__





El fin de la inocencia.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




No sólo quieren topar el gas y el petróleo, también los alimentos. Lo ha dicho la ministra de la rama.
Saben lo que topar significa: desabastecimiento. El ejemplo: Argentina. Cuando se decidió topar el precio de carne y cereales la primera reacción fue exportar a países que pagaban mejor, la contra reacción del gobierno fue prohibir la exportación y el resultado final fue dejar de producir.
En España vamos por el mismo camino. En una entrevista hoy con el recientemente reelegido presidente de la COAG de Andalucía ya ha dicho que si no se les apoya muchos van a cerrar, la UE está haciendo lo contrario, poner cada vez más trabas. También ha dicho que quien tenga un terrenillo que no lo venda que lo va ha necesitar cuando venga él hambre.
Está claro que Zackary es un rico potentado, que salga a la calle y se pasee por los barrios de la periferia (ya también por el centro) que hable con la gente, que pregunte a las cajeras de los súper por los cambios de hábitos de los compradores


----------



## FranMen (6 Sep 2022)

Y todavía no estamos en octubre 








Estallan protestas en Indonesia tras la decisión del Gobierno de aumentar el precio de los combustibles (VIDEOS)


Los trabajadores amenazaron con una huelga general si no se cumplen sus demandas.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Sep 2022)

tomac dijo:


> «Nous vivons la fin de l’abondance» : les premiers mots de Macron lors de la rentrée politique
> 
> 
> Ce Conseil des ministres, réuni ce mercredi à l’Élysée, inaugure la rentrée politique de l’exécutif. Le président a évoqué « une grande basc
> ...




Ya asoma la patita, en tres o cuatro años los discursos que nos den serán para cagarse.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (7 Sep 2022)

Este hilo para arriba.


----------



## Ponix (7 Sep 2022)

Aún hay gente negando el pico de producción.


----------



## antorob (7 Sep 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias FranMen por mantener el hilo vivo.

Como he comentado, estoy fuera de casa, así que me dedico solo a actualizar el blog. Pero te agradezco el esfuerzo por seguir en el hilo, aunque ya he visto que al menos, existe otro sobre el tema de la crisis energética muy interesante.

*Tema mítico* : - Crisis energética europea 

Lo dicho, gracias a FranMen y a todos los que participáis o leéis el hilo.

Saludos cordiales.

PD. Espero tener más tiempo a finales de Septiembre.


----------



## FranMen (7 Sep 2022)

Gracias a ti Antorob por tu trabajo, yo sólo colaboro con un granito de arena.
No importa que no te prodigues tanto, el trabajo principal ya está hecho, muchos ya nos hemos mentalizado a lo que viene.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (7 Sep 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> No nos hacemos una idea del tipo de crisis que tenemos delante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que van a repartir si había trampa de la liquidez, aquí imprimimos € y se lo quedan los mismos que los imprimen (el BCE no deja de ser un banco privado, encima con Luis de Guindos como presi cuando es un patán)

En vez de invertir se dedican a jugar a la ruleta con los seguros de hipotecas y los CDO, CDS y ya si les sobra tiempo se dedican a saquear al Estado pillando subvenciones.

Los utraricos (personas y empresas) son los que menos impuestos pagan pero de los que más ventajas fiscales y subvenciones reciben. 

Hecho de menos a Robespierre


----------



## FranMen (7 Sep 2022)

Hasta que la subida de tipos y el movimiento QT de drenaje no termine, es mejor estar fuera del mercado.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




El gran problema es que los humanos nos hemos creído ricos y hemos ido derrochando sin miramientos. Todo va a bajar pero algunas cosas más que otras. El fiat no valdrá nada, los MPs conservarán algo de valor pero que nadie espere dar el pelotazo con ellos (salvo los pocos que sepan manejar derivados financieros), lo que realmente va a valer es lo más necesario: energía y alimentos, lo difícil es obtenerlos y almacenarlos


----------



## meanboy (7 Sep 2022)

Petróleo China


Informes mensuales sobre las importaciones chinas de petróleo. China - Rusia. China - Arabia Saudita. 07.09.2022. China - Importación de petróleo en Agosto 2022 bajó un -9,4%. 21.08.2022. China - Importación de petróleo en Julio 2022 bajó un -9,5%. Rusia se mantiene como 1er proveedor de...




www.preciopetroleo.net


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (8 Sep 2022)

Reflote


----------



## mmm (8 Sep 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Reflote



Cabreado con la vida, hamijo?


----------



## 11kjuan (8 Sep 2022)

mmm dijo:


> Cabreado con la vida, hamijo?



Como para que no lo esté.

Con la que se le viene encima


----------



## FranMen (11 Sep 2022)

Desvelada la receta secreta que hacía indestructible al hormigón fabricado por los antiguos romanos


Una nueva mirada dentro del hormigón de 2.000 años de antigüedad -fabricado de ceniza volcánica, cal y agua ha desvelado el secreto de su fortaleza. RTVE.es



amp.rtve.es




Ya lo habéis comentado, el cemento con puzolina no sólo no se degrada sino que se refuerza con la oxidación, ejemplo el puerto de la Ostia





Desvelada la receta secreta que hacía indestructible al hormigón fabricado por los antiguos romanos


Una nueva mirada dentro del hormigón de 2.000 años de antigüedad -fabricado de ceniza volcánica, cal y agua ha desvelado el secreto de su fortaleza. RTVE.es



amp.rtve.es




Claro que usar puzolina no es factible a nivel mundial. En España tenemos la principal fuente de escoria a nivel mundial, es tan buena que es más rentable usarla para otras cosas como hacer petardos. Está en Escuzar .
En la anterior fase de la crisis, en muchas zonas de USA, por falta de presupuesto en vez de reasfaltar se retiró o bien se usó cemento, más barato y duradero. No tengo la noticia que puede ser de hace 10 años.
Recordemos cosas como el puente de Italia que se vino abajo. En USA están peor que aquí como decís pues sus infraestructuras son más antiguas que las nuestras
Sería interesante una lista de materiales/ fábricas intensivas en energía que son las que más están sufriendo la subida de precios.
Un dos, tres responda otra vez:
Cemento
Acero 
Papel
…


----------



## FranMen (14 Sep 2022)

Lo empiezan a admitir:








El milagro del fracking se desvanece y condena al mundo a pagar más por el petróleo


La poderosa irrupción de la industria del shale oil (petróleo de esquisto) y del fracking (fracturación hidráulica) en EEUU generó un espejismo energético que parecía muy real. La tecnología y la audacia empresarial americana habían vuelto a salir al rescate de unos consumidores que estaban...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## FranMen (14 Sep 2022)

Un pequeño alivio 





Chinese Oil Demand Set For First Annual Drop In Over Three Decades | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Ponix (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## Burbujo II (15 Sep 2022)

Ponix dijo:


>



*TIC*

*TAC*


----------



## Debunker (15 Sep 2022)

Yo aún no entiendo como hay negacionistas del peak oil, después de ver lo que está ocurriendo en todo el mundo sustituyendo el petróleo por otras energías que no se aproximan al petróleo ni un 10% , ni en eficacia, versatilidad , precio etc. solo podemos hacer dos lecturas, o es verdad que el CC lo produce el petróleo y el CC es un hecho, o hay peak oil. No hay otra y cualquiera de las dos que elijamos nos auguran sangre, sudor y lágrimas 

No hay mas vela que la que arde, 






No hay más vela que la que arde


Los negacionistas de la falta de recursos me tienen asombrado. Estupefacto me hallo. Aunque luego recuerdo a Jared Diamond en Collapse, su cap'itulo sobre la Isla de Pascua, y lo entiendo todo. Ultimamente me ha dado por informarme del colapso de antiguas civilizaciones asombrosamente...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## tomac (15 Sep 2022)

Ponix dijo:


>



Pero siguen soltando barriles? Si lo hacen es porque creen que la recesión está cerca y van a poder cargar de nuevo a buen precio porque sino no me lo explicó.


----------



## Sombra (22 Sep 2022)

@antorob últimamente se oyen rumores de que van a aprobar el fracking en UK viendo como va estar el tema de la energía. ¿Qué opinión tienes al respecto? He leído que las tierras de UK no da para fracking como las de USA, que tendrían que invertir ingentes cantidades de dinero para muy poco que sacar.


----------



## antorob (22 Sep 2022)

Sombra dijo:


> @antorob últimamente se oyen rumores de que van a aprobar el fracking en UK viendo como va estar el tema de la energía. ¿Qué opinión tienes al respecto? He leído que las tierras de UK no da para fracking como las de USA, que tendrían que invertir ingentes cantidades de dinero para muy poco que sacar.



Hola Sombra. Por los análisis que vi en su momento es residual. Eso no impide que las empresas como Cuadrilla Resources (creo que se llamaba así), logren buena financiación. Recordar que toda la infraestructura está por construir y la densidad de población de Gran Bretaña es muy grande, lo que obliga a fuertes restricciones para no envenenar el agua. 

Otro signo de desesperación.

Saludos.


----------



## meanboy (22 Sep 2022)

Todavia se ve mucho despilfarro energético. No se lo cerca que estamos del pico, pero no parece inminente.


----------



## 11kjuan (22 Sep 2022)

Abel Caballero asegura que si no encendiese las luces de Navidad en Vigo, "ganaría Putin"


El alcalde de Vigo, Abel Caballero, ha confirmado este domingo en Vigo se volverán a...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (22 Sep 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Todavia se ve mucho despilfarro energético. No se lo cerca que estamos del pico, pero no parece inminente.



Ese despilfarro se acaba en breve. 

Van a haber restricciones en el uso de la gasolina, diésel, gas y electricidad. Si el día 5 de diciembre se cumple la amenaza de no importar petróleo ruso yo doy por sentado que se aplicará el estado de alarma.

A eso le sumas el hecho de que en mi ciudad, al igual que otras en España ya han aprobado restricciones de agua.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Sep 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Ese despilfarro se acaba en breve.
> 
> Van a haber restricciones en el uso de la gasolina, diésel, gas y electricidad. Si el día 5 de diciembre se cumple la amenaza de no importar petróleo ruso yo doy por sentado que se aplicará el estado de alarma.
> 
> A eso le sumas el hecho de que en mi ciudad, al igual que otras en España ya han aprobado restricciones de agua.




La culpa será de Putin y lo que se les ocurra, eso está claro.

Por cierto, ningún gasoducto ha sido bombardeado en más de medio año de guerra en Ucrania, ¿curioso no?...


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Sep 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Abel Caballero asegura que si no encendiese las luces de Navidad en Vigo, "ganaría Putin"
> 
> 
> El alcalde de Vigo, Abel Caballero, ha confirmado este domingo en Vigo se volverán a...
> ...




Jo jo jo


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (25 Sep 2022)

No hai poblemah con er diezel, er pitróleo ej tibiótico, noj zobra cuñao, quien diga lo contrario ej un roho y un mazón der grado dieceséis.











Mar del Plata: Nuevamente hay faltante de gasoil y temen por desabastecimiento de alimentos | LaNoticia1.com


Tras el extenso conflicto por la escasez de diésel en todo el país registrado meses atrás, en la ciudad balnearia se volvió a sentir el desabastecimiento del combustible. Advierten que podrían faltar mercadería si se agrava la situación.




www.lanoticia1.com


----------



## Ponix (25 Sep 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> La culpa será de Putin y lo que se les ocurra, eso está claro.
> 
> Por cierto, ningún gasoducto ha sido bombardeado en más de medio año de guerra en Ucrania, ¿curioso no?...



Guerra de atrezzo para excusar el peak oil. Así de simple.


----------



## meanboy (28 Sep 2022)

Optimismo en los productores. 


La OPEP insistió ayer en su visión optimista, al prever un “saludable” crecimiento del consumo petrolero hasta fines de 2023 y atribuir el reciente abaratamiento del crudo a “un estado esquizofrénico” entre los especuladores temerosos de una recesión y una caída de la demanda. En su informe mensual, la Organización de Países Exportadores de Petróleo (OPEP) prevé que la demanda mundial alcanzará una media de 100,3 y 102,73 millones de barriles diarios (mbd) este año y el próximo, respectivamente.

“El crecimiento (interanual) de la demanda mundial de petróleo en 2022 se mantuvo sin cambios con respecto a la evaluación del mes anterior, en un nivel saludable de 3,1 mbd”, señalan los analistas del grupo. Ese volumen incluye “la tendencia recientemente observada de crecimiento adicional” del crudo quemado “debido al cambio de combustible en la generación de energía”, añade.
Se refiere al mayor uso de crudo para generar electricidad, sobre todo en Europa, donde se sustituye así el gas natural que Rusia ha dejado de exportar. Para 2023, también se mantiene la previsión de un crecimiento interanual de 2,7 mbd (un 2,7%). La visión presentada es de un optimismo cauteloso, “respaldado por unos resultados económicos aún sólidos en los principales países consumidores, así como por las posibles mejoras en las restricciones del covid-19 y la reducción de las incertidumbres geopolíticas”. Así las cosas, y a pesar de grandes incertidumbres y “evidentes riesgos a la baja”, el informe se basa en un crecimiento del PIB mundial similar al anterior a la pandemia.


----------



## FranMen (29 Sep 2022)

Sabic parará otra planta de fabricación de plástico en su factoría de Cartagena


La multinacional asegura que la suspensión es temporal y se debe al coste energético




www.laopiniondemurcia.es




Otra que corta por el precio de la electricidad


----------



## paraisofiscal (29 Sep 2022)

Eso es lo que se busca con esta crisis energética fabricada a medida, hundir lo máximo posible a las empresas para que puedan ser compradas a precios ridículos, o simplemente para quitar gente del medio.

No le veo otro sentido, la verdad.


----------



## alb. (29 Sep 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Más que ser duro, yo creo que es sentirse incomprendidos e impotentes. Yo desgraciadamente yo no veo ningún plan B viable, ojalá exista en algún sitio...
> Yo lo que no llego a entender es como hay gente que continua pensando que hay alguna posibilidad de que la energía renovable pueda sustituir a los combustibles fósiles:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1122632



Hola Tio Pepe.

Dices que no entiendes como la energías renovables pueden llegar a sustituir a los combustibles fósiles. La explicación es fácil, Instalando muchas y muy rápidamente.

Hagamos unos numeros gordos. Estamos consumiendo unos 500EJ de fosiles al año. Suponiendo que los fosiles se han desarrollado en un siglo, su consumo crece a un ritmo de 5EJ/anuales.

¿Pueden las renovables crecer a este ritmo?
La respuesta es si, ya lo están haciendo.. En el 2021 las renovables generaron 5,11EJ mas que el año anterior. Ya están creciendo al ritmo promedio al que se han desarrollado los fósiles. A este ritmo en el 2120 las renovables generarian los 500EJ que actualmente producen los fósiles.

Pero hay una pega.... no tenemos 1 siglo, el cambio climatico hace que el grusos de la transición tenga lugar en 30 años.
Asi que hay que acelerar... en lugar de crecer a 5EJ/año hay que crecer a 15E/J año. Solo hay que triplicar el ritmo de instalación de renovables. Lo cual es viable.


Si quieres un analisis mas detallado, tienes este extenso informe de la IEA
















Net Zero by 2050 – Analysis - IEA


Net Zero by 2050 - Analysis and key findings. A report by the International Energy Agency.




www.iea.org


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (29 Sep 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Guerra de atrezzo para excusar el peak oil. Así de simple.




Curioso, han "dado de baja" los Nord Stream del Báltico, que no es zona de guerra, en cambio los gaseoductos que pasan por Ucrania, siguen intactos, ni un triste balazo...


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (29 Sep 2022)

Hilo de mamarrachos, magufos, cuñaos y analfabetos que no acaban de enterarse de lo que se viene.






Iberia avisa SÓLO PODRÁN VIAJAR LAS ÉLITES


https://www.preferente.com/noticias-de-transportes/noticias-de-aerolineas/iberia-avisa-al-gobierno-solo-van-a-poder-viajar-las-elites-321471.html Están cargándose Europa descaradamente. Sufrimos la farsa covidiana, la guerra fake usana y rusa, y la agenda verde para demoler industria europea...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## poppom (29 Sep 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Todavia se ve mucho despilfarro energético. No se lo cerca que estamos del pico, pero no parece inminente.



O quizás el despilfarro sea un signo de que ya estamos.
Uno pensaría que en un entorno de crecimiento nulo o crecimiento basado en deuda se tendería al ahorro y/o a maximizar la TRE, sin embargo, Europa está apostando por el GNL, que es mucho peor que su alternativa por gaseoducto.
Por no hablar del coste desproporcionado energéticamente hablando que supondrá la guerra que viene. Pero es la única manera que ha podido desarrollar el homo sapiens para dirimir sus problemas.


----------



## bizarre (29 Sep 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Eso es lo que se busca con esta crisis energética fabricada a medida, hundir lo máximo posible a las empresas para que puedan ser compradas a precios ridículos, o simplemente para quitar gente del medio.
> 
> No le veo otro sentido, la verdad.



Eso es lo que se busca en todas las.crisis, cada vez menos pequeños y medianos empresarios y más en manos de grandes corporaciones 

Enviado desde mi RMX2086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sombra (3 Oct 2022)

@antorob sobre tu última entrada en el blog La ventana de la oportunidad. La lucha por los recursos.

Yo te pregunto: ¿Y si Europa dice a USA y sus planes de hundimiento: NO? Plantarse ante USA es una opción. Extraña, desafiante, pero puede que la vieja Europa saque aún algo de orgullo. Es decir, NO a las sanciones rusas, queremos su gas y su petroleo barato. 
Sería interesante. Aunque no creo que suceda a no ser que Europa empiece a pasarlo mal con este plan que tiene USA para nosotros.


----------



## 11kjuan (3 Oct 2022)

Sombra dijo:


> @antorob sobre tu última entrada en el blog La ventana de la oportunidad. La lucha por los recursos.
> 
> Yo te pregunto: ¿Y si Europa dice a USA y sus planes de hundimiento: NO? Plantarse ante USA es una opción. Extraña, desafiante, pero puede que la vieja Europa saque aún algo de orgullo. Es decir, NO a las sanciones rusas, queremos su gas y su petroleo barato.
> Sería interesante. Aunque no creo que suceda a no ser que Europa empiece a pasarlo mal con este plan que tiene USA para nosotros.



Las acciones de sabotaje serían brutales.

Usa tiene bases en todo el continente y ya sabemos cómo se las gasta.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Oct 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> *Echo* de menos a Robespierre



Y a Madame Guillotine.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Oct 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Usa tiene bases en todo el continente y ya sabemos cómo se las gasta.



Que se lo digan a las víctimas del 11-M.


----------



## antorob (4 Oct 2022)

Sombra dijo:


> @antorob sobre tu última entrada en el blog La ventana de la oportunidad. La lucha por los recursos.
> 
> Yo te pregunto: ¿Y si Europa dice a USA y sus planes de hundimiento: NO? Plantarse ante USA es una opción. Extraña, desafiante, pero puede que la vieja Europa saque aún algo de orgullo. Es decir, NO a las sanciones rusas, queremos su gas y su petroleo barato.
> Sería interesante. Aunque no creo que suceda a no ser que Europa empiece a pasarlo mal con este plan que tiene USA para nosotros.



La "destrucción" del Nord Stream I-II deja a Europa como una isla energética, por si Alemania pretendía negociar de tapadillo, un acuerdo con Rusia.

Ahora, quiera o no quiera, Europa depende del GNL de EE.UU. y si aplica las sanciones al petróleo ruso, también dependerá del petróleo americano (al menos hasta que les queda algo de shale oil).

Probablemente la población europea no esté de acuerdo con este "sacrificio", pero está claro que los dirigentes europeos siguen directrices marcadas por EE.UU. El resultado es un hundimiento económico de Europa, planificado o no.

Para que Europa le dijera no a EE.UU., primero habría que cambiar a los de la agenda 2030.

Saludos.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (4 Oct 2022)

antorob dijo:


> La "destrucción" del Nord Stream I-II deja a Europa como una isla energética, por si Alemania pretendía negociar de tapadillo, un acuerdo con Rusia.
> 
> Ahora, quiera o no quiera, Europa depende del GNL de EE.UU. y si aplica las sanciones al petróleo ruso, también dependerá del petróleo americano (al menos hasta que les queda algo de shale oil).
> 
> ...



Menos mal que España está aumentando la importación de GNL de Rusia. 

A mi que me expliquen pq los rusos cierran gaseoductos pero mandam barcos, y pq España les compra el GNL (sé que hay menos flujo desde Argelia, pero es absurdo apoyar a Ucrania y financiar a Rusia)


----------



## antorob (4 Oct 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Menos mal que España está aumentando la importación de GNL de Rusia.
> 
> A mi que me expliquen pq los rusos cierran gaseoductos pero mandam barcos, y pq España les compra el GNL (sé que hay menos flujo desde Argelia, pero es absurdo apoyar a Ucrania y financiar a Rusia)



La política es pura hipocresía.

*La ventana de la oportunidad. La lucha por los recursos.*


octubre 03, 2022
En Octubre de 2021 escribí el siguiente post (recomiendo su lectura antes de seguir).
Caza mayor. El desmembramiento de la Unión Europea y la lira turca.

Comentaba que ante la futura escasez de petróleo había comenzado una lucha por los recursos, que iba de menor a mayor, en cuanto al tamaño de las presas. Durante estos últimos años, los países emergentes muy pobres han sido apartados de la lucha por el petróleo, con sucesivas quiebras, para reducir al mínimo su demanda y dejar para los depredadores mayores, el grueso de la disponibilidad de la producción de petróleo. En el post mencionaba que después de este proceso inicial, se pasaba a la segunda fase, donde los consumidores intermedios debían ser apartados de la lucha por el crudo. Ponía el ejemplo de Turquía y como la devaluación de la lira estaba presionando la capacidad adquisitiva de Turquía.
Un año después, la lira se ha devaluado salvajemente y podemos dar el objetivo por cumplido.
El siguiente paso es la caza mayor. Cuando ya no quedan países emergentes por eliminar, la lucha se centra en los grandes consumidores, Unión Europea, Japón y Corea del Sur. Una primera fase de debilitar las monedas ya se ha conseguido y todas ellas se sitúan en mínimos de bastantes años.
Ahora hemos entrado en el plan maestro.
*Antes de comentarlo debo explicar que es eso de "la ventana de oportunidad".*
EE.UU. es un gran productor de gas y petróleo. En el caso del gas, las reservas le duraran bastantes años, pero en el caso del petróleo, USA está llegando al límite. La producción de shale oil llegó al cenit en 2019 y la pandemia permitió reducir el consumo para evitar depender de grandes importaciones exteriores. Ahora, una vez superada la limitación de las medidas anti-covid, la demanda ha vuelto a la normalidad y el shale oil se ha encontrado con que, incluso a precios de 100$ el barril, es incapaz de incrementar la producción, manteniéndose estancada en torno a 11,8 - 12 millones de b/d.


La producción de shale oil está soportada por la producción de tres grandes cuencas. El Pérmico, Eagle Ford y Bakken. 
US July Oil Production Shows Little Growth – Peak Oil Barrel 
Este informe contiene la producción estadounidense por estados. Y también las principales cuencas.

*Pérmico.*



*Eagle Ford.*

*Bakken.*



Como se puede apreciar, solo el Pérmico está creciendo, situándose Eagle Ford y Bakken muy lejos de sus máximos y en franco declive en su producción. 
De momento el Pérmico tiene aproximadamente dos años para agotar sus pozos de primer nivel (aquellos de máxima producción), al cabo de los cuales, la producción entrará en caída libre como el resto de las cuencas, que comenzaron antes en su desarrollo. En ese momento (alrededor de 2025), la producción de petróleo norteamericana iniciará su acusado declive y los americanos tendrán que importar grandes cantidades de petróleo en medio de una caída de la producción mundial.
*En este contexto solo tienen dos años para eliminar sus grandes competidores por el petróleo. Es decir, Europa, Japón y Corea del Sur. Esa es la ventana de oportunidad.

Plan Europa.*

Como estamos viendo, Europa está condenada. La voladura de los gasoductos Nord Stream I-II, asegura un déficit permanente de gas en el centro de Europa. Las infraestructuras no existen y el gas se sigue transportando muy mal. Necesitan terminales de regasificación y se tardan años en construirse.
Por lo tanto la parte del gas ya la han conseguido. Ahora falta eliminar el acceso europeo al petróleo ruso. Y las sanciones son el vehículo que asegura una escasez permanente en Europa.
Pero si las empresas europeas ya están cerrando por falta de gas, la escasez de petróleo y derivados, será la puntilla para la economía europea. Es muy posible que Europa entre en recesión y luego una fuerte depresión económica, que facilita el hundimiento del consumo de petróleo. Aquí lo viviremos en forma de racionamientos, mientras emigran las empresas a otros lugares con acceso a la energía.
Esto lo sufriremos, si ejecutamos las sanciones al petróleo ruso, al tiempo que termina la liberación de las Reservas Estratégicas y la Opep+ reduce la producción de crudo, dejando sin alternativa la eliminación del petróleo ruso. La autodestrucción será la consecuencia de estas sanciones, con la solidaridad con Ucrania como excusa para ejercerlas. 
Puede parecer una tesis más propia de la teoría de la conspiración, pero es simplemente lo que está ocurriendo(*). Solo hace falta mirar quien se ve perjudicado y quien se beneficia para comprobar los resultados. 
Saludos.


PD.

(*)
En 2019 se publicó este plan, que tiene bastante que ver con lo acontecido en el presente.
Publicado en El confidencial en Mayo de 2019.
El plan para acabar con Rusia: el informe de Rand Corporation
...
*El plano militar*
Claro que, no todo son ventajas para Estados Unidos. Rusia sigue siendo una de las mayores fuerzas militares del globo, algo de lo que la Rand Corporation es totalmente consciente. Por ello, una de las acciones más destacadas del informe es la de dirigir una campaña para elevar la tensión de su conflicto con Ucrania, pero "sin llegar a las manos", ya que evidentemente, de darse un enfrentamiento militar directo, el país de Putin saldría victorioso debido a su proximidad.
*El plano económico*
Ante las dificultades que presenta la ofensiva norteamericana por el lado militar, la parte más vulnerable de la nación rusa es su economía. En este área, el "think tank" propone incrementar las sanciones comerciales y financieras, especialmente si el resto de los gobiernos del bloque occidental las aprueban, es decir, se consigue un movimiento multilateral con el beneplácito de potencias como la Unión Europea. Aunque "las sanciones pueden provocar grandes costes y dependiendo de su severidad, grandes riesgos", como reza el informe.
En general, la Rand aconseja demostrar a Europa la capacidad de conseguir gas y petróleo de distintos proveedores que no sean Rusia, en una especie de "coerción energética global" a través del gas natural licuado (GNL) importado por vía marítima desde otros países. También propone fomentar la fuga de talentos, mano de obra cualificada y jóvenes bien formados a otros países de su entorno o, incluso, a Estados Unidos, aunque en el fondo saben que es una operación complicada con pocas posibilidades de realizarse...


Saludos.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (4 Oct 2022)

antorob dijo:


> La política es pura hipocresía.
> 
> *La ventana de la oportunidad. La lucha por los recursos.*
> 
> ...



Muy interesante el análisis, ciertamente el tema del Peak Oil está siendo muy complicado de hacer ver a la población, igual que lo es el cambio climático, luego cuando tienes el problema pues la gente inventa teorías raras, pero la realidad es la que es.

Mañana la OPEP anunciará el recorte de la produccion en 1 millón (o más) barriles. El petróleo ya ha subido un 5%, en cuanto se de el anuncio debería volver a los 95-100$ y cerrar el año cerca de otro pico (120-130$) por el tema del embargo

Yo lo he dicho en muchas ocasiones ya, ESTO HUELE A ESTADO DE ALARMA.

Y lo digo totalmente en serio, desde un punto de vista jurídico va a tener que aplicarse para poder racionar ciertas cosas.

EDIT: Sobre el shale oil, hay un tipo en forocrashoil que pone datos semanales de la producción en EEUU, Jaime creo que se llama, interesante el tema de la reserva, decían de rellenarlas su volvía a 80$, se quedarán con las ganas.

EEUU está poniendo pajitas como loco, llevan años perdiendo dinero y desinvirtiendo, ahora van con prisas a perforar. Los empresarios prefieren el retorno antes que volver a invertir. El gobierno les está presionando para que produzcan más, es un tema complicado pq cuanto más saques hoy, menos podrás mañana


----------



## FranMen (4 Oct 2022)

antorob dijo:


> La "destrucción" del Nord Stream I-II deja a Europa como una isla energética, por si Alemania pretendía negociar de tapadillo, un acuerdo con Rusia.
> 
> Ahora, quiera o no quiera, Europa depende del GNL de EE.UU. y si aplica las sanciones al petróleo ruso, también dependerá del petróleo americano (al menos hasta que les queda algo de shale oil).
> 
> ...



El objetivo ahora es Rusia, la víctima colateral es Europa y, el cordero sacrificado es Ucrania.
El objetivo de USA es su supervivencia en tiempos difíciles, sus vasallos se pueden sacrificar. 
Ojo, cuando digo USA digo sus élites porque el pueblo llano también lo está pasando mal


----------



## cholesfer (4 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> El objetivo ahora es Rusia, la víctima colateral es Europa y, el cordero sacrificado es Ucrania.
> El objetivo de USA es su supervivencia en tiempos difíciles, sus vasallos se pueden sacrificar.
> Ojo, cuando digo USA digo sus élites porque el pueblo llano también lo está pasando mal



El objetivo es Alemania, la víctima el resto de la UE, la puta barata es Ucrania, el proxeneta mafioso USA y el que se parte de risa es Vladimir.


----------



## FranMen (4 Oct 2022)

__





Power Grid Collapse In Bangladesh Leaves 140 Million People In Dark | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




Apagones “sanos”
Ya veo que está en el blog








No hay solución para evitar la peor crisis de la historia.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com


----------



## FranMen (4 Oct 2022)

Seguimos con la montaña rusa (o árabe), tras un descanso, ahora toca subida 





OPEC Is Taking On The Fed... And Goldman Is Buying Every Barrel It Can Find | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## FranMen (4 Oct 2022)

Más buenas noticias:








El peor escenario para el aceite de oliva se acaba de hacer realidad: España camina hacia un año negro


Todos los años, los técnicos de la Junta de Andalucía visitan almazaras, recorren olivares, recogen los datos de la red de alerta e información fitosanitaria,...




www.xataka.com


----------



## FranMen (7 Oct 2022)

Es curioso pero hoy leo en dos diarios de provincias distintas que se han aprobado sendos proyectos fotovoltaicos parados durante años


----------



## paqui.67 (9 Oct 2022)

Buenas @antorob, respecto a tu último artículo, ¿el nuevo sistema monetario se implementaría a su entrada sólo en los BRICS o ya en todo el mundo?
Al no estar de acuerdo USA, de ahí mi duda.


----------



## antorob (9 Oct 2022)

paqui.67 dijo:


> Buenas @antorob, respecto a tu último artículo, ¿el nuevo sistema monetario se implementaría a su entrada sólo en los BRICS o ya en todo el mundo?
> Al no estar de acuerdo USA, de ahí mi duda.



La idea es crear un sistema alternativo. En principio se introduce para todo aquel país que quiera adoptarlo y facilita a aquellos países pobres en reservas de dólares o euros, pero con materias primas, un uso más justo para sus necesidades. Por eso es fácil que se extienda rápidamente.

El problema es que el sistema fiduciario que tenemos ahora está coartado por el dólar y el sistema SWIFT, que permite a los americanos un control absoluto. No creo que acepten por las buenas la introducción de una moneda respaldada por materias primas y muy posiblemente, el conflicto de Ucrania y las sanciones se alarguen hasta que Rusia ceda o hasta que comience una guerra a escala mayor que la actual.

Pero todo esto son castillos en el aire, mientras no presenten de forma oficial la nueva moneda.

Saludos.


----------



## paqui.67 (9 Oct 2022)

antorob dijo:


> La idea es crear un sistema alternativo. En principio se introduce para todo aquel país que quiera adoptarlo y facilita a aquellos países pobres en reservas de dólares o euros, pero con materias primas, un uso más justo para sus necesidades. Por eso es fácil que se extienda rápidamente.
> 
> El problema es que el sistema fiduciario que tenemos ahora está coartado por el dólar y el sistema SWIFT, que permite a los americanos un control absoluto. No creo que acepten por las buenas la introducción de una moneda respaldada por materias primas y muy posiblemente, el conflicto de Ucrania y las sanciones se alarguen hasta que Rusia ceda o hasta que comience una guerra a escala mayor que la actual.
> 
> ...



Gracias @antorob, entonces según entiendo, si ningún bloque cede nos encontraríamos en el futuro con dos sistemas monetarios.


----------



## antorob (10 Oct 2022)

Con los últimos datos conocidos oficialmente, sobre la producción de petróleo en todo el mundo (no la gráfica de todos los líquidos que incluye biocombustibles, líquidos del gas natural y ganancias de las refinerías), ya es posible trazar una línea descendente.

Y con el petróleo por encima de 100$ de media en 2022.

Aquí no está la reciente reducción de la producción de la Opep+ en 2 millones de b/d.

US July Oil Production Shows Little Growth – Peak Oil Barrel

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (11 Oct 2022)

Una idea tonta: el aumento de confinamientos en China coincide con la disminución de la oferta de la OPEP








Bloomberg: China intenta contener los brotes de covid-19 en vísperas del Congreso del Partido Comunista


En distintas ciudades chinas, incluida Shanghái, aumenta la preocupación por un posible endurecimiento de las medidas, que incluyen cierres repentinos y pruebas frecuentes de coronavirus.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Ubita (13 Oct 2022)

Empieza el racionamiento en Francia, dicen que la culpa son unas huelgas (oportunas)...



https://www.google.com/amp/s/elpais.com/economia/2022-10-11/francia-trata-de-frenar-el-caos-en-las-gasolineras-amenaza-con-forzar-la-apertura-de-las-refinerias-tras-dos-semanas-de-huelga.html%3foutputType=amp


----------



## FranMen (13 Oct 2022)

Más señales del parón que se nos viene encima 








Intel podría despedir a miles de sus empleados


Fuentes de Bloomberg indicaron que algunas divisiones, entre ellas el grupo de ventas y marketing de la empresa, podrían sufrir recortes que afectarían a un 20 % de la plantilla.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## antorob (13 Oct 2022)

Información relevante.

*Las previsiones de producción mundial de petróleo se hunden.*


octubre 13, 2022
Ayer salió el informe mensual STEO de la agencia americana de la energía (EIA). Como es habitual recoge mes a mes, las diferencias en las previsiones al calor de las modificaciones observadas en la tendencia, junto con los cambios en la política de la Opep, por ejemplo.
https://www.eia.gov/outlooks/steo/pdf/steo_full.pdf
La tabla resumen con el consumo y producción para 2022-2023 es esta.


Ha bastado el recorte de 2 millones de b/d (que finalmente será solo uno, porque casi todos los países ya estaban por debajo de su cuota asignada), para comprobar que el petróleo de la Opep+ no tiene sustituto.
Precios para 2022 en torno a 100$ el barril y la misma previsión para 2023, son incapaces de incrementar la oferta, al tiempo que constriñen la demanda, al causar una recesión global, como ya están advirtiendo organismos como el FMI.
Primero vean el informe publicado por OVI, para la página Peak oil barrel, que no tiene desperdicio.
June Non-OPEC Oil Production Rises from U.S. and Russia Boost – Peak Oil Barrel 

Las previsiones en el informe de Septiembre para la producción mundial de petróleo reflejaban este gráfico. Ya se preveía un estancamiento en la producción en 2023.



Ahora veamos la previsión del STEO de Octubre, tras el recorte de la Opep+.


En efecto, las estimaciones para Diciembre de 2023 caen en 1,2 millones b/d, confirmando que no hay alternativa al petróleo de la Opep+.
Y en medio de este golpe, EE.UU. dejará en Noviembre de liberar la SPR (entre USA y el resto del mundo, están sacando 1,33 millones de b/d de las reservas estratégicas).
Por lo tanto, en una situación de extrema debilidad en el balance oferta-demanda, con la oferta cayendo en solo un mes, más de 2,5 millones de b/d a partir de Noviembre de 2022, la Unión Europea quiere sancionar el petróleo ruso.
Por mucho que busquen no hay sustituto, como se puede ver en estos datos, de la propia Agencia americana EIA. Y para el futuro, la tendencia es una caída de la producción por cuanto los descubrimientos de petróleo han caído en picado en los últimos años.
La historia del petróleo nos muestra que solo nuevos descubrimientos de petróleo son capaces de mantener la producción. En los años 80, fueron el Mar del Norte y Alaska, en los 2000, el pre-sal brasileño y en la década 2010-2020, el shale oil. Guyana es solo un parche pequeño comparado con las necesidades actuales y la capacidad de la Opep ya se ha comentado por responsables saudíes, se ha agotado.
El peak oil lleva cinco años de confirmación, según estas previsiones y con tendencia contrastada a la baja. Pero en Occidente seguimos mirando hacia otro lado o soñando con una transición energética que no es sino un pequeño acompañamiento en la tendencia creciente al consumo de energía primaria.
En tan breve espacio de tiempo hemos sufrido tres crisis consecutivas. La crisis de los repos de USA en Septiembre de 2019, la crisis de la pandemia, y la crisis de 2022 que acaba de comenzar y un aumento de la inflación como no hemos conocido en cuarenta años. La gran mayoría piensa que solo es casualidad y que no existe correlación. Como siempre, dejemos que el tiempo ponga a cada uno en su lugar.
Por lo tanto, no puede extrañarnos que las medidas de reducción de consumo de energía en Europa, sean el inicio claro de lo que será un movimiento consolidado a lo largo de esta década. 
Como ejemplo, el plan de sobriedad francés, pretende reducir el consumo de energía un 10% en los próximos dos años y un 40% para el año 2050.
The French Energy Sobriety Plan 
"En el trabajo, el hogar, el gobierno, el comercio y la industria, los franceses crearon un "plan de sobriedad francés" para conservar energía para hacer frente a la energía nuclear y el gas rusos, y reducir el consumo en un 10 % con una meta del 40 % para 2050. En 2021, las energías renovables la energía representó el 19 % de la producción total de energía en Francia, dominada por la dendroenergía, la energía hidráulica y el calor de las bombas de calor"

Todos conocemos la relación entre crecimiento PIB y crecimiento de la energía. Si se reduce la producción de energía, ¿conseguiremos seguir creciendo en el futuro?.

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (13 Oct 2022)

*Menudas declaraciones de la AIE(Agencia Internacional de la Energía). Si esto no es reconocer implícitamente el peak oil, ya me dirán. *



El informe mensual de la AIE es tan tétrico como cabía suponer. El mazazo de la Opep+ los ha dejado sin palabras. *Y aparece la frase inesperada, "esta vez puede ser diferente". *

Pues claro, el peak oil en su máxima expresión.

Subrayo en negrita la primera frase que es impactante.


Oil Market Report - October 2022 – Analysis - IEA

"*Si bien los grandes picos anteriores en los precios del petróleo han estimulado una fuerte respuesta de inversión que ha llevado a una mayor oferta de productores que no pertenecen a la OPEP, esta vez puede ser diferente*. Los productores de esquisto de EE. UU., tradicionalmente los más sensibles a las condiciones cambiantes del mercado, están luchando con las restricciones de la cadena de suministro y la inflación de costos y, hasta ahora, mantienen la disciplina de capital. Esto arroja dudas sobre las sugerencias de que los precios más altos necesariamente equilibrarán el mercado a través de una oferta adicional.

El recorte masivo en el suministro de petróleo de la OPEP+ aumenta los riesgos de seguridad energética en todo el mundo. Incluso teniendo en cuenta las expectativas de demanda más bajas, reducirá drásticamente una acumulación muy necesaria de existencias de petróleo durante el resto de este año y en la primera mitad de 2023. A finales de agosto, los inventarios de la industria de la OCDE permanecieron 243 mb por debajo de los cinco promedio anual, en 2 736 mb. Habrían sido significativamente más bajos si no hubiera sido por la liberación de 185 mb de las existencias gubernamentales de los países miembros de la AIE entre marzo y agosto. La reciente ola de disruptores del mercado subraya que la seguridad energética es tan importante hoy como lo era hace 48 años cuando se fundó la AIE. Ahora, como entonces, los consumidores comerciales y residenciales están tomando medidas para reducir sus facturas de energía y esos esfuerzos bien podrían tener un impacto duradero en los mercados petroleros." 

Saludos.


----------



## Ubita (14 Oct 2022)

La "huelga" de las refinerías francesas hace mella en TUNEZ...













D’une pénurie à l’autre : La Tunisie en panne d’essence ! | La Presse de Tunisie


Incontestablement, l’année 2022 est celle de toutes les pénuries. Le carburant s’est lui aussi invité à la fête pour les raisons que personne n’ignore. La




lapresse.tn


----------



## FranMen (14 Oct 2022)

“Una tasa de interés del 3 al 4 por ciento pagada no puede cubrir una pérdida de poder adquisitivo del 5 al 8 por ciento. A pesar de que la inflación básica se acercará entre el 4 y el 5 por ciento, una tasa de interés de la política más baja que esa no puede considerarse un endurecimiento grave. Y sin esto, el trabajo y otros mercados no se enfriarán, como confirman las últimas cifras de empleo, incluida la inflación salarial.

Aunque la Reserva Federal ahora conoce el camino correcto, actuar demasiado tarde ya plantea otro riesgo: una inflación alta prolongada puede conducir a expectativas de inflación persistentemente altas. Cuando esto sucede, se necesita una política de endurecimiento prolongada para alterar el curso.

*Solo han pasado siete meses desde el comienzo del ciclo de subida de las tasas, que al mercado le resultó difícil tolerar. ¡Uno puede imaginar el camino por delante!”





The Fed Knows What To Do, But There's A Difficult Road Ahead | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




*


----------



## antorob (15 Oct 2022)

Este invierno el problema oculto no es la crisis energética, sino la explosión del sistema financiero.

Estamos a una quiebra de un gran banco, o una devaluación de una divisa importante como el yen o la libra esterlina, o un pequeño colapso en el mercado de bonos, para que el sistema estalle en mil pedazos. Si se produce cualquiera de esos cisnes negros (que desde luego no son tan negros), la caída de Lehman Brothers y sus consecuencias, nos parecerán un paseo por el parque en un día soleado, comparado con lo que puede ocurrir, si el mercado de derivados (600 billones de dólares) salta por los aires.

Es posible que consigan evitarlo, pero el daño ya esta hecho. La inflación y las pérdidas en los bonos han destrozado las cuentas y balances del conjunto del sistema financiero a lo largo de todo el globo.

Nos dirigimos a una crisis estanflacionaria diferente a todo lo que hemos visto. Nouriel Roubini. 

El grave problema del sistema financiero.


Saludos.


----------



## antorob (15 Oct 2022)

Volviendo al petróleo, tenemos dos gráficos significativos.

El primero contiene la producción de petróleo de los diez principales países productores. BIG 10. A pesar de precios superiores a 100$ en 2022, no han conseguido superar el pico de 2020 y ya están anunciando retrocesos.









Pero mucho peor es la situación del resto de países productores, es decir total mundial de producción de petróleo menos el BIG 10.













Aquí ya no hay sitio donde esconderse.

June Non-OPEC Oil Production Rises from U.S. and Russia Boost – Peak Oil Barrel



Saludos.


----------



## Alberto1989 (16 Oct 2022)

@antorob cuando vamos a empezar a flipar con lo que se nos viene encima en Europa?


----------



## visaman (16 Oct 2022)

españa esta encima de un inmenso mar de petroleo.


----------



## antorob (16 Oct 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> @antorob cuando vamos a empezar a flipar con lo que se nos viene encima en Europa?




Mira estos datos, para hacerte una idea.

No me deja copiar completo por los gráficos, pero se puede ver en...

El problema de los inventarios de productos petrolíferos. Caso diésel.



*El problema de los inventarios de productos petrolíferos. Caso diésel.*


octubre 16, 2022
Voy a dar un repaso a los inventarios de productos petrolíferos en todo el mundo, con especial hincapié en el caso de EE.UU y la Unión Europea. Sé que a mucha gente no le gustan los números, pero es fundamental revisar las cifras con cuidado porque nos indican una tendencia preocupante. Les pido solo un pequeño esfuerzo.
Primero tomaré los datos del STEO de la EIA para ver como evoluciona la oferta y la demanda global, junto con los inventarios.

https://www.eia.gov/outlooks/steo/pdf/steo_full.pdf
El primer gráfico corresponde a la evolución de la oferta (línea azul) y la demanda (línea marrón) de todos los líquidos (oferta) y todos los productos petrolíferos (demanda).
En 2020 se ve la enorme caída del consumo que elevó los inventarios muy por encima de la media. Luego, a partir de la segunda mitad de 2020 y todo 2021, la demanda superó la oferta y los inventarios cayeron con fuerza. En 2022, la oferta superó a la demanda y los inventarios se volvieron a recuperar.




Esto se puede apreciar mejor si vamos a la cifras.





Según estas cifras, en el tercer trimestre de 2022, la oferta supera la demanda en 1,64 millones de b/d. Y los inventarios totales pasan de 2.651 millones de barriles a 2.751 millones.
Naturalmente son inventarios comerciales, no tienen en cuenta los inventarios de la Reserva Estratégica que han estado disminuyendo a razón de 1,33 millones de b/d, por los acuerdos multinacionales.

Un vistazo a los inventarios de los últimos cinco años nos dice algo más.
Desde 2017, los inventarios han estado siempre en mínimos (en función de días de suministro), excepto en 2020, debido a la pandemia.




Todo esta presentación está muy bien , pero vamos a los datos completos en EE.UU.


La variación de los inventarios totales desglosada en los dos últimos años es esta. Los inventarios de productos pasan de 2043,2 millones hace dos años a 1.855,7 millones hace un año y 1.637,7 millones en la actualidad. Caída de 187,5 millones el primer año y descenso de 218 millones en 2022.
*Por lo tanto cuando contabilizamos la reserva estratégica, resulta que el descenso total es más rápido en 2022 que en 2021. Y recordar que nos están diciendo que en 2022, los inventarios comerciales totales han aumentado. *




sigue...

Saludos.


----------



## Alberto1989 (16 Oct 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Mira estos datos, para hacerte una idea.
> 
> No me deja copiar completo por los gráficos, pero se puede ver en...
> 
> ...



Te doy thanks pero ni puta idea de qué me estas diciendo, no lo entiendo.

¿Cuando un funcionario promedio va a notar que se acabó el cachondeo?

¿USA va a aguantar unos años más que Europa en este agotamiento?


----------



## antorob (16 Oct 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Te doy thanks pero ni puta idea de qué me estas diciendo, no lo entiendo.
> 
> ¿Cuando un funcionario promedio va a notar que se acabó el cachondeo?
> 
> ¿USA va a aguantar unos años más que Europa en este agotamiento?



El funcionario promedio, lo mismo que el pensionista cobran del estado. Para notar la crisis, el estado debe quebrar o iniciar un ajuste como en 2008. Eso ocurrirá, si todo sigue con la tendencia actual en 2023. Primero hay que ver como termina el asunto de la quiebra de fondos de pensiones británicos y si se extrapola al conjunto de las entidades financieras europeas. Y luego la crisis del diésel.

Espero que el BCE acuda al rescate en 2023 y la inflación después de un breve periodo de descanso, siga subiendo, con la notable pérdida de poder adquisitivo que ya estamos teniendo en 2022. Los salarios están muy por debajo de la inflación, asi que menos remanente a final de mes y además en progresión. Es decir en 2023, estaremos mucho peor que en 2022. 

EE.UU. todavía tiene recursos, Europa no.

Saludos.


----------



## Alberto1989 (16 Oct 2022)

antorob dijo:


> El funcionario promedio, lo mismo que el pensionista cobran del estado. Para notar la crisis, el estado debe quebrar o iniciar un ajuste como en 2008. Eso ocurrirá, si todo sigue con la tendencia actual en 2023. Primero hay que ver como termina el asunto de la quiebra de fondos de pensiones británicos y si se extrapola al conjunto de las entidades financieras europeas. Y luego la crisis del diésel.
> 
> Espero que el BCE acuda al rescate en 2023 y la inflación después de un breve periodo de descanso, siga subiendo, con la notable pérdida de poder adquisitivo que ya estamos teniendo en 2022. Los salarios están muy por debajo de la inflación, asi que menos remanente a final de mes y además en progresión. Es decir en 2023, estaremos mucho peor que en 2022.
> 
> ...



Ahora lo entendí, gracias.


----------



## Alberto1989 (16 Oct 2022)

Creo que este video os gustará


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (16 Oct 2022)

Aquí aguardando a que @Ubita me diga dónde exactamente me dan una lección los magufos picoilosos con sus chorradas malthusianas, profecías jamás cumplidas y mentiras descaradas.

Entretanto:






Picoileros en 2020


Te he propuesto pasar al hilo del peak oil, pero no hay manera. Te he hecho una sola pregunta y no la contestas. ¿De verdad quieres que te haga otra pregunta?. Leyendo todo lo que has puesto, no veo ningún argumento que invalide el actual pico de Noviembre de 2018. Te resumo la situación y te...




www.burbuja.info










100 años de magufadas apocalípticas picoileras (añadid las vuestras)


Las predicciones que no se cumplen y la negación de la realidad son el alma de los neomalthusianos picoileros, las mascotas del NWO que quiere esclavos viviendo en la miseria y 100% dependientes. Miseria eterna impuesta por élites malthusianas, y hay esclavos que aplauden a los amos que les...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## antorob (16 Oct 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Aquí aguardando a que @Ubita me diga dónde exactamente me dan una lección los magufos picoilosos con sus chorradas malthusianas, profecías jamás cumplidas y mentiras descaradas.
> 
> Entretanto:
> 
> ...



Producción de petróleo.

Precios promedio de 2022 superiores a 100$, todas las naciones del mundo extrayendo al límite y la Opep incapaz de llegara sus propias cuotas, con una producción 3,5 millones de b/d por debajo de la teórica cuota asignada.

Se llama peak oil.








Saludos.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (16 Oct 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Producción de petróleo.
> 
> Precios promedio de 2022 superiores a 100$, todas las naciones del mundo extrayendo al límite y la Opep incapaz de llegara sus propias cuotas, con una producción 3,5 millones de b/d por debajo de la teórica cuota asignada.
> 
> ...



Y en la imaginación de los picoilosos suena muy bien, pero ya hemos visto que el peak sólo está en vuestra mente, ninguna profecía se cumple, existen sustitutivos y progreso técnico, y siempre tirais de grafiquitos con predicciones que no se cumplen. En tu caso concreto ya vimos que colapsaste ante los hechos en el hilo de Picoileros en 2020 e hiciste mutis por el foro, y eso que eres el pope picoiloso del momento.

Dinos, ¿el hundimiento de la producción y el consumo mundiales en 2020 fue por un súbito deterioro de la TRE?

¿Y el hiperinflacionismo que sube precios también cosa de TRE?

¿Eliminar los sustitutos del petróleo y el gas, como el carbón, obligando a incrementar su consumo también picoil, no?


----------



## antorob (16 Oct 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Y en la imaginación de los picoilosos suena muy bien, pero ya hemos visto que el peak sólo está en vuestra mente, ninguna profecía se cumple, existen sustitutivos y progreso técnico, y siempre tirais de grafiquitos con predicciones que no se cumplen. En tu caso concreto ya vimos que colapsaste ante los hechos en el hilo de Picoileros en 2020 e hiciste mutis por el foro, y eso que eres el pope picoiloso del momento.
> 
> Dinos, ¿el hundimiento de la producción y el consumo mundiales en 2020 fue por un súbito deterioro de la TRE?
> 
> ...




Antes de irte por las ramas, explica el gráfico que te he puesto.

Cuando la producción de petróleo supere los máximos de Noviembre de 2018, tendrás razón. Mientras tanto no la tienes. Acéptalo, no pasa nada.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (17 Oct 2022)

Una de minas:








La minería española se reúne en Sevilla para anunciar su despegue el próximo año


Andalucía supone el 90% de la minería española, con una facturación de 4.000 millones, y con nuevos yacimientos que duplicarán producción en esta década




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (17 Oct 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Antes de irte por las ramas, explica el gráfico que te he puesto.
> 
> Cuando la producción de petróleo supere los máximos de Noviembre de 2018, tendrás razón. Mientras tanto no la tienes. Acéptalo, no pasa nada.
> 
> Saludos.



Lo de siempre, no sales del bucle macaco de gritar picoil una y otra vez cada vez que hay un descenso de la producción y el consumo, sin importarte el motivo, o dar explicación.

Ya no hay ni TRE ni explicaciones sofisticadas, sólo basura sensacionalista para consumo de indigentes mentales.







Acepta que lo tuyo es vender humo.

Aunque sí que pasa que es lamentable y da vergüenza ajena.

Cuando la producción baje al nivel de 1990 o 1980 como profetizabais no hace tanto avisa.


----------



## antorob (17 Oct 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Lo de siempre, no sales del bucle macaco de gritar picoil una y otra vez cada vez que hay un descenso de la producción y el consumo, sin importarte el motivo, o dar explicación.
> 
> Ya no hay ni TRE ni explicaciones sofisticadas, sólo basura sensacionalista para consumo de indigentes mentales.
> 
> ...



Eres un impertinente.

Creo que no hace falta mostrar tan escasa educación para volver a poner el mismo gráfico de siempre y decir que no he ofrecido ninguna explicación, mientras me acusas de vender humo.

Estas en un hilo que tiene 105 páginas de explicaciones. Supongo que no pretenderás que para contestar tu necesidad de bronca, te repita el hilo completo.

En la primera vez que intercambiamos mensajes, dejaste muy claro tu nivel insuficiente. Tienes un hilo completo para aprender, porque no hay peor cosa que un ignorante con ínfulas.

Y te pido disculpas por mi falta de condescendencia, pero es mejor dejarlo claro para evitar seguir perdiendo tu tiempo y el mío. Ya te dije una vez que no me interesan los debates para satisfacer el ego, sino para aprender.

No hay más contestaciones hasta que no muestres más educación.

Saludos.


----------



## ForeroMedio (18 Oct 2022)

hidrógeno verde... hidrógeno producido de por electrólisis del agua a partir de energías renovables, eso sustituirá al petróleo a medio plazo, no digo corto porque no da tiempo, hay que hacer muchos cambios todavía, por eso tenemos el cuento de los coches eléctricos, hasta que la tecnología de coches de hidrógeno esté lo suficientemente avanzada.


----------



## poppom (18 Oct 2022)

ForeroMedio dijo:


> hidrógeno verde... hidrógeno producido de por electrólisis del agua a partir de energías renovables, eso sustituirá al petróleo a medio plazo, no digo corto porque no da tiempo, hay que hacer muchos cambios todavía, por eso tenemos el cuento de los coches eléctricos, hasta que la tecnología de coches de hidrógeno esté lo suficientemente avanzada.



No podemos estar con esas aún en la página 105 del hilo.
¿Hidrógeno verde a partir de renovables?
¿En serio? Para tirar la energía a la basura mejor generamos diesel sintético.

@antorob no dejes el blog

Taluec


----------



## ForeroMedio (18 Oct 2022)

poppom dijo:


> No podemos estar con esas aún en la página 105 del hilo.
> ¿Hidrógeno verde a partir de renovables?
> ¿En serio? Para tirar la energía a la basura mejor generamos diesel sintético.
> 
> ...



no lo digo yo, lo dicen las plantas experimentales que se están montando por parte de Iberdrola en primer lugar y seguidas por Repsol


----------



## antorob (18 Oct 2022)

poppom dijo:


> No podemos estar con esas aún en la página 105 del hilo.
> ¿Hidrógeno verde a partir de renovables?
> ¿En serio? Para tirar la energía a la basura mejor generamos diesel sintético.
> 
> ...



Bueno, pues digo aquí lo mismo que en el blog. Me voy a tomar una larga temporada de reflexión, mientras espero que se resuelvan mis problemas personales. Aunque aquí también he terminado la "misión" que me trajo a abrir el hilo. 

Quiero dar las gracias a todos los foreros de burbuja, sin distinción.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## FranMen (18 Oct 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Bueno, pues digo aquí lo mismo que en el blog. Me voy a tomar una larga temporada de reflexión, mientras espero que se resuelvan mis problemas personales. Aunque aquí también he terminado la "misión" que me trajo a abrir el hilo.
> 
> Quiero dar las gracias a todos los foreros de burbuja, sin distinción.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.



El trabajo ya está hecho, ahora toca enfrentarse al toro y que Dios reparta suerte


----------



## meanboy (18 Oct 2022)

Confieso que a veces me levanto pensando que lo del picoil es otra cortina de humo para dar respuesta a los que no tragan con la versión oficial, 
el picoil es la versión que da mas sentido de todo lo que esta pasando, pero podriamos estar equivocados. El caso es que no consigo ver otra causa.


----------



## poppom (19 Oct 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Confieso que a veces me levanto pensando que lo del picoil es otra cortina de humo para dar respuesta a los que no tragan con la versión oficial,
> el picoil es la versión que da mas sentido de todo lo que esta pasando, pero podriamos estar equivocados. El caso es que no consigo ver otra causa.



Lo comentaba Llinares en su sermón madmaxista.
Poco importa la causa primera a estas alturas.
Quizás el petróleo hubierado durado hasta 2100 con inversión apropiada y la desinversión que nos ha traído hasta aquí no es más que una decisión de los amos para evitar llegar a un futuro más lejano con mayor población todavía.
O quizás no hay nadie al volante y sea el propio diabólico comportamiento del mundo geofísico el que ha desencadenado esto y los amos no son más que humanos actuando sobre la marcha

Pero en definitiva, da igual, porque han decidido que se ha acabado y eso implica que se ha acabado.
El ejemplo más claro es el gas ruso, que evidentemente no se ha acabado y, sin embargo, Europa se prepara a vivir sin él.
Y si alguien piensa que desde el pueblo vendrá alguna solución que ponga hemeroteca y ciertos aplausos a las 20h le quitarán la idea.


----------



## FranMen (20 Oct 2022)

Forget Oil, The Real Crisis Is Diesel Inventories: The US Has Just 25 Days Left | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




Si es así no será en octubre


----------



## FranMen (20 Oct 2022)

Un cambio importante.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Gracias Antorob.
Dedicarte a tus asuntos no es dar un paso atrás, es un paso hacia delante.
Toca encerrarse y aguantar el duro y largo invierno que nos espera en los próximos años


----------



## cholesfer (20 Oct 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Lo comentaba Llinares en su sermón madmaxista.
> Poco importa la causa primera a estas alturas.
> Quizás el petróleo hubierado durado hasta 2100 con inversión apropiada y la desinversión que nos ha traído hasta aquí no es más que una decisión de los amos para evitar llegar a un futuro más lejano con mayor población todavía.
> O quizás no hay nadie al volante y sea el propio diabólico comportamiento del mundo geofísico el que ha desencadenado esto y los amos no son más que humanos actuando sobre la marcha
> ...



Grande Llinares!


----------



## Sombra (25 Oct 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Confieso que a veces me levanto pensando que lo del picoil es otra cortina de humo para dar respuesta a los que no tragan con la versión oficial,
> el picoil es la versión que da mas sentido de todo lo que esta pasando, pero podriamos estar equivocados. El caso es que no consigo ver otra causa.



Pues yo muchas veces pienso que ojalá ganen los que dicen que los que hablan del peakoil son unos engañabobos, porque de ser cierto todo lo que se dice de la falta de Petróleo hundiría el mundo a tres siglos atrás como poco. Así que esperemos que @antorob no tenga razón, crucemos los dedos. Aunque me temo, que su verdad llena de datos, es lo más cerca que podemos estar de una realidad futura. Y eso da mucho miedo. 
Pensar en un turismo local, pensar en un comercio local, volver a pensar que Asia o América están a semanas o meses de camino... A eso súmale la climatología cambiante, los miles de millones de humanos que hay que alimentar, la desaparición de la tecnología para las masas (no habrá consolas, smarthpohes, ni nada que lleve baterias...) una locura.


----------



## 11kjuan (25 Oct 2022)

Sombra dijo:


> Pues yo muchas veces pienso que ojalá ganen los que dicen que los que hablan del peakoil son unos engañabobos, porque de ser cierto todo lo que se dice de la falta de Petróleo hundiría el mundo a tres siglos atrás como poco. Así que esperemos que @antorob no tenga razón, crucemos los dedos. Aunque me temo, que su verdad llena de datos, es lo más cerca que podemos estar de una realidad futura. Y eso da mucho miedo.
> Pensar en un turismo local, pensar en un comercio local, volver a pensar que Asia o América están a semanas o meses de camino... A eso súmale la climatología cambiante, los miles de millones de humanos que hay que alimentar, la desaparición de la tecnología para las masas (no habrá consolas, smarthpohes, ni nada que lleve baterias...) una locura.



Los años siguientes son la clave. 

Antonio Turiel dijo que para el año 2025 el petróleo caería a la mitad, una verdadera locura.

Pero si la predicción de Turiel no es suficiente, que no tiene porqué serlo dado que en realidad no es nadie y puede ser un magufo o un apesebrado está también la entrevista del príncipe de Arabia Saudí, propietario de Aramco y que afirmó que para el año 2030 los principales países productores iban a reducir muy y mucho sus niveles incluso alguno dejando producir directamente ( no recuerdo los porcentajes reales, la entrevista no obstante está en Youtube).

De momento la OPEP deja de producir 2M de barriles al día.

Cada día me convezco que ha llegado el decrecimiento a nuestras fronteras.


----------



## FranMen (31 Oct 2022)

No me lo puedo creer.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Si es realmente cierto el panorama que pintas, tener oro o plata no va a servir de nada.
Yo veo una situación muy mala pero no al punto de pasar de 8000 a 2000 en 20? años.
Veo disturbios, veo desabastecimientos, hasta hambre, cambios en alimentación, sólo básico (excepto ricos), disminución esperanza de vida, de la sanidad, frío en invierno, calor en verano, fuera las tonterías, fiestas, viajes, armarios llenos, veo disturbios, robos especialmente en zonas rurales y con alimentos más. Con todo esto veo disminución de población muy lentamente, cierto control del estado.
Por cierto, me comentan que los camioneros ya están calentando motores para una nueva huelga


----------



## FranMen (31 Oct 2022)

Otra cosa que falta:








Hay un problema mundial de suministro de helio. Es muchísimo más serio de lo que parece


La imagen popular del helio está inseparablemente unida a las voces chillona (con soniquete a ardilla o a 'pitufo makinero') y a los globos de colores. Sin...




www.xataka.com


----------



## antorob (31 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> No me lo puedo creer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, no digo que la población descienda en veinte años hasta 2.000 millones, sino que la producción de petróleo se va a hundir en 20 años.

Como comenté en el video del canal dragón oro-plata, el gráfico de la caída de la producción de petróleo solo representa la forma de un acantilado Séneca, pero no tiende a cero tan rápido, porque el propio decline hace que la caída se aminore cuando ha descendido lo suficiente. En torno a 2040-2050 se forma una larga cola, con una producción de petróleo remanente durante bastantes años en el intervalo de 20-25 millones de b/d, suficiente para servicios esenciales como la agricultura.

Lo que no se puede evitar es el decrecimiento que la caída en la producción de petróleo comporta. En la siguiente década, los cambios serán brutales y el sistema capitalista basado en el crecimiento perpetuo, debe dejar paso a otro sistema, lo mismo que el sistema fiduciario.

Luego de una debacle en los mercados, cuando sea que ocurra, nos estabilizaremos con una tendencia sostenida al decrecimiento natural, a medida que los combustibles fósiles se agotan y sobrevivimos con las energías renovables que hayamos conseguido desarrollar.

En este proceso, que puede durar perfectamente 50 años o más, tendremos una peor calidad de vida, por muchas y variadas razones, que todos podemos imaginar. Menos comida, menor atención médica, menos medicamentos, etc. Y todavía queda la posibilidad creciente de guerras por los recursos, con las consecuencias que podemos imaginar.

La entrada en el blog era para llamar la atención sobre la importancia de la escasez de diésel como verdadera emergencia, frente a la publicitada "emergencia climática". Ahora quiero tomarme una temporada de descanso y reflexión, si puedo.

Además en estos días de descanso he buscado información parecida a la que comento en el blog, pero no he encontrado nada parecido. Como supongo que no soy el único que relaciona economía y energía, quería pedir si tenéis conocimiento de algún blog o similar que facilite información diaria y no cobre por ello.

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (31 Oct 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Otra cosa que falta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me encantan estos titulares, y lo de "es mucho más serio de lo que piensas"

No hay helio, diésel, cartón, vidrio, arena, gas, fertilizantes, papel (celulosa), leche ...

Se ha juntado los cuellos de botella tras el Covid con una alta demanda promovida por los gobiernos y la Banca Central, con una guerra que ha disparado los precios (por especulación) y que se han estabilizado un poco en la senda de a dónde iban en 2021, como la inflación, ya estaba alta el ano pasado, este año se disparó por la guerra unos meses, pero vuelve al nivel que debería haber seguido (un 7%).

Muchos problemas ya estaban antes, otros se venían venir, pero como siempre "nos pilla por sorpresa", en realidad es que no hemos tomado medidas adecuadas para esto.

Es como el Covid, si se hubiera restringido cuando se debió hacer, podríamos haber evitado muchas muertes y medidas absurdas.

Ya sabíamos que iba a pasar esto, siempre hubieron pandemias, pero por alguna razón nunca hemos querido programar un plan de actuación y un marco jurídico que nos ayude a agilizar las decisiones.

Igualmente, ya sabíamos que iba a haber problemas con el diésel y el gas, pero ningun político quiere afrontar el tema.


----------



## Alberto1989 (31 Oct 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Me encantan estos titulares, y lo de "es mucho más serio de lo que piensas"
> 
> No hay helio, diésel, cartón, vidrio, arena, gas, fertilizantes, papel (celulosa), leche ...
> 
> ...



Es que el sistema democratico tiene ese problema, si sale uno a decir que la fiesta se acaba, automaticamente otro se ofreceria para tomar el poder y continuar la fiesta.

Solo las dictaduras se pueden permitir tomar decisiones buenas para su poblacion. 

La democracia esta destinada a vivir como Dios, arruinar a todas las generaciones jovenes y no nacidas y un dia colapsar brutalmente, no hay transiciones en democracia porque siempre se va a mas.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (31 Oct 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Es que el sistema democratico tiene ese problema, si sale uno a decir que la fiesta se acaba, automaticamente otro se ofreceria para tomar el poder y continuar la fiesta.
> 
> Solo las dictaduras se pueden permitir tomar decisiones buenas para su poblacion.
> 
> La democracia esta destinada a vivir como Dios, arruinar a todas las generaciones jovenes y no nacidas y un dia colapsar brutalmente, no hay transiciones en democracia porque siempre se va a mas.



El problema es que la democracia la controlan los ricos. Estamos en una plutocracia, mezclado con la burocracia para que se mantengan en el poder los ricos, pero sin que se cabreen los de abajo.

Nuestro sistema económico se basa en crecer, nuestra sociedad por tanto también.

Yo soy materialista histórico asi que mi visión es la que es. Me gustaría saber cómo otras personas, con otra forma de entender la sociedad y la historia, pretenden explicar que está pasando.


----------



## poppom (31 Oct 2022)

@antorob 
Dices en el blog: 

_No me puedo creer que sigan con el calentamiento global como principal problema del mundo. Tenemos un desastre en ciernes para los próximos años por falta de energía y siguen pensando en el año 2.100. 

Con el error en el diagnóstico y la situación irreversible que ya empezamos a padecer, no hace falta ni primer llamamiento ni último. Es preciso gritar a pleno pulmón, "sálvese quien pueda", porque nadie lo hará por nosotros._

Las élites están haciendo todo lo posible para prepararse. El calentamiento global es la herramienta inventada para gestionar el desastre en ciernes. Es tratar a los ciudadanos como borregos por parte de los amos. Porque si el problema se explicase correctamente, cualquier adulto lo podría entender. 

Respecto al futuro no soy nada optimista. Eso de que se puede vivir con menos petróleo como se hacía en España en los años 50 es cierto pero para llegar ahí, esa bajada será demasiado horrorosa. No solo por el aumento de población comparado con aquella época, si no por la complejidad de la estructura social. No es lo mismo meterse en un agua a 5ºC poco a poco que tirarte de golpe, el segundo caso te provoca un shock y te puede matar aunque sea el mismo agua. Por ello creo que si baja la producción de petróleo en 10 años a niveles de hace 40, no será como volver a vivir en los años 80. Si se cumple el acantilado Séneca habrá MadMax en muchos lugares.
En definitiva, decrecer siempre es peor que crecer. Para una persona de 15 a 20 años y de 80 a 85 pasan 5 años en ambos casos pero no hace falta decir lo que implica ese lapso para un joven y para un viejo.


----------



## FranMen (31 Oct 2022)

antorob dijo:


> No, no digo que la población descienda en veinte años hasta 2.000 millones, sino que la producción de petróleo se va a hundir en 20 años.
> 
> Como comenté en el video del canal dragón oro-plata, el gráfico de la caída de la producción de petróleo solo representa la forma de un acantilado Séneca, pero no tiende a cero tan rápido, porque el propio decline hace que la caída se aminore cuando ha descendido lo suficiente. En torno a 2040-2050 se forma una larga cola, con una producción de petróleo remanente durante bastantes años en el intervalo de 20-25 millones de b/d, suficiente para servicios esenciales como la agricultura.
> 
> ...



Yo lo tengo claro desde que fui consciente de las causas de la anterior crisis. Imprimir dinero no es algo excesivamente grave, transfiere riqueza de la población a los ricos haciéndolos más ricos y a los pobres más pobres. El problema es cuando faltan productos, véase alimentos, energía…
Gracias al blog he descubierto que al final (en realidad al principio de todo) está la energía, sin ella pocos alimentos, materias primas, manufacturas, transporte vamos a tener.
Como dices pocos le dan la importancia que merece al petróleo y es difícilmente sustituible (a día de hoy y por mucho tiempo). 
Un ejemplo, sólo ven el problema de la impresora 





Peter Schiff: The Fed Got Everybody Drunk On Cheap Money But The Party Is Over | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## antorob (31 Oct 2022)

poppom dijo:


> @antorob
> Dices en el blog:
> 
> _No me puedo creer que sigan con el calentamiento global como principal problema del mundo. Tenemos un desastre en ciernes para los próximos años por falta de energía y siguen pensando en el año 2.100.
> ...




Comparto plenamente tu pesimismo.

Es mucho más fácil crecer que decrecer, sobre todo si el proceso es muy rápido. Pero la gente no se muere tan fácilmente y tiene el instinto de supervivencia arraigado en sus genes, aunque al principio el trauma sea criminal, porque la gran mayoría no tiene ni idea.

La peor parte la espero en las ciudades, ratoneras de desempleados, sin comida ni recursos, en el medio plazo. En el campo se ve de otra forma.

Lo malo de esto es que va a coger por sorpresa a una gran parte de la población. Hemos tenido tiempo para verlo venir, cuando escuchábamos los desastres de Zimbabue, la crisis en Haití, el colapso del Líbano y Sri Lanka, las hambrunas en toda África, la hiperinflación en Turquía, Argentina e Irán y últimamente, los comentarios de Macron sobre el fin de la abundancia.

Hemos tenido suficientes avisos durante muchos años y no hemos hecho caso. Por lo tanto sufriremos el dicho. ¿Cómo fue el colapso?. Primero fue poco a poco... y luego todo de repente.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (2 Nov 2022)

A Surprising Threat To The US Power Grid Could Plunge The Country Into Darkness | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Sombra (2 Nov 2022)

@antorob ¿crees que habrá orden en el colapso? ¿Hay esperanzas para una transición pacífica?

Yo te lo pregunto, porque soy pesimista en ese tema, y lo soy porque yo nunca hice los deberes del colegio cuando tocaba, sino que siempre hacía los deberes y estudiada el último día y por la tarde. Y me funcionaba. Era de los más listo de mi clase. Lo que quiero decir con este ejemplo es que por mucho que se sepa que el petróleo, el diesel, las primeras materias, el turismo de masas, los coches... etc... aunque sepamos que todo eso se acabará si continuamos consumiendo como locos, lo cierto es que dejaremos de hacerlo en el último segundo, a un paso del abismo. Estamos a unos diez años para que empiece a escasear lo que ahora consumimos cotidianamente, y nos da igual. El nivel de consumo, turismo etc... de este 2022 puede que ya esté en niveles prepandémicos, y el 2023, seguramente los hoteles, los buffet libres, las piscinas, los aviones y los cruceros estarán a petar. Da igual si valen un 50% más debido al diesel o a la energía, lo pagaremos encantados porque nos gusta disfrutar a tope y hacer los deberes el último día y corriendo.


----------



## meanboy (2 Nov 2022)

Sombra dijo:


> @antorob ¿crees que habrá orden en el colapso? ¿Hay esperanzas para una transición pacífica?
> 
> Yo te lo pregunto, porque soy pesimista en ese tema, y lo soy porque yo nunca hice los deberes del colegio cuando tocaba, sino que siempre hacía los deberes y estudiada el último día y por la tarde. Y me funcionaba. Era de los más listo de mi clase. Lo que quiero decir con este ejemplo es que por mucho que se sepa que el petróleo, el diesel, las primeras materias, el turismo de masas, los coches... etc... aunque sepamos que todo eso se acabará si continuamos consumiendo como locos, lo cierto es que dejaremos de hacerlo en el último segundo, a un paso del abismo. Estamos a unos diez años para que empiece a escasear lo que ahora consumimos cotidianamente, y nos da igual. El nivel de consumo, turismo etc... de este 2022 puede que ya esté en niveles prepandémicos, y el 2023, seguramente los hoteles, los buffet libres, las piscinas, los aviones y los cruceros estarán a petar. Da igual si valen un 50% más debido al diesel o a la energía, lo pagaremos encantados porque nos gusta disfrutar a tope y hacer los deberes el último día y corriendo.



Lo tienen todo pensado desde hace años.


----------



## antorob (2 Nov 2022)

Sombra dijo:


> @antorob ¿crees que habrá orden en el colapso? ¿Hay esperanzas para una transición pacífica?
> 
> Yo te lo pregunto, porque soy pesimista en ese tema, y lo soy porque yo nunca hice los deberes del colegio cuando tocaba, sino que siempre hacía los deberes y estudiada el último día y por la tarde. Y me funcionaba. Era de los más listo de mi clase. Lo que quiero decir con este ejemplo es que por mucho que se sepa que el petróleo, el diesel, las primeras materias, el turismo de masas, los coches... etc... aunque sepamos que todo eso se acabará si continuamos consumiendo como locos, lo cierto es que dejaremos de hacerlo en el último segundo, a un paso del abismo. Estamos a unos diez años para que empiece a escasear lo que ahora consumimos cotidianamente, y nos da igual. El nivel de consumo, turismo etc... de este 2022 puede que ya esté en niveles prepandémicos, y el 2023, seguramente los hoteles, los buffet libres, las piscinas, los aviones y los cruceros estarán a petar. Da igual si valen un 50% más debido al diesel o a la energía, lo pagaremos encantados porque nos gusta disfrutar a tope y hacer los deberes el último día y corriendo.




No, no espero ningún orden.

Es más, el colapso ya se está produciendo en el tercer mundo y creemos que no importa.

Por ejemplo, Vietnam (99 millones de personas y tigra asiático, aunque pobres en el pib per cápita).

With nothing to sell, Vietnam gas stations start to close


*Sin nada que vender, las gasolineras de Vietnam comienzan a cerrar*
Las entregas no llegan, interrumpiendo la vida en una nación que depende de las motocicletas



Ya no es Sri Lanka, Líbano o Nigeria, poco a poco se va extendiendo.

En Occidente estamos sobreviviendo gracias a los elevados inventarios, pero la velocidad de caída es demencial.








A pesar de la recesión en Europa-USA (menudos PMI´s industriales han salido hoy), a pesar del cierre por covid en China, a pesar de estar produciendo petróleo al límite, el precio ronda los 100$ como muestra de las tensiones.

El peak oil ya se ha producido y la tendencia es hacia una menor producción. Al principio, el descenso será lento, pero en poco tiempo se acelerará y será un sálvese quien pueda.

Eso si, no podremos decir que no se podía saber.

Saludos.

PD. Añadiría algo más. Es posible que las subidas de tipos tan agresivas que estamos viendo, tengan como intención provocar una recesión para frenar el consumo de petróleo, al mismo tiempo que la inflación diluye la deuda. De sobra saben lo que están haciendo y sus consecuencias.


----------



## Alberto1989 (2 Nov 2022)

antorob dijo:


> PD. Añadiría algo más. Es posible que las subidas de tipos tan agresivas que estamos viendo, tengan como intención provocar una recesión para frenar el consumo de petróleo, al mismo tiempo que la inflación diluye la deuda. De sobra saben lo que están haciendo y sus consecuencias.



Para hacer eso es mucho más efectivo los encierros por enfermedades, con subir los tipos no pasa nada, hay muchísimo dinero ahorrado, muchisimo empleo publico, muchisimas paguitas... Dinero sobra por todos lados.

Yo soy pobre, pero la gente normal tiene dinero a paladas, sobretodo los abuelos, que tienen pagas, propiedades, terrenos, oro, bancolchon...


----------



## Alberto1989 (2 Nov 2022)

Cada día se ve más claro, que poner veneno en vacunas es la idea más "sana" que se puede hacer ante el problema energetico que tiene el mundo.

Es eso, o el caos.

El ser humano no puede pasar de lo bueno a lo malo por voluntad propia, no le puedes decir a la gente que vuelva a tener un huerto y coger una azada cuando está acostumbrado a pedir cosas por amazon... te driá "Ves plantando tu tomates, que ya si eso voy yo"









La muerte por vacuna es lo más "justo" que pudo hacerse, y explico por qué


Pongamos que es año 2000 y somos de la llamada elite, gente con una buena masa económica y con relativo poder. Nos dicen por el pinganillo, por la linea 2, que este chollo de café para todos no va a durar más, que va a haber en 2019 un peak todo: peak petroleo barato, peak gas barato, peak...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## blahblahblah (5 Nov 2022)

Anotonio, suicidate y muéstranos el camino.

Nosotros te seguimos detrás.

No hay mejor ecologista que el que tiene huella de CO2 = 0. Es decir, el muerto.


----------



## FranMen (5 Nov 2022)

Para que luego diga Antorob que es una voz clamando en el desierto:








EEUU funde más de 120 millones de barriles de petróleo en solo seis meses: ¿y ahora qué?


La administración Biden ha anunciado la liberación (puesta a la venta) de 15 millones de barriles de lo que se conoce como reserva estratégica de EEUU (SPR por sus siglas en inglés), una cantidad importante de crudo que supone la parte final de la venta de 180 millones de barriles anunciada en...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## meanboy (7 Nov 2022)

Ultimamente se habla poco del CO2 no os parece?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (7 Nov 2022)

Para piquito, este


----------



## FranMen (7 Nov 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> No me lo puedo creer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo dicho:








La Plataforma del Transporte anuncia otro paro a partir del domingo a medianoche


La organización vuelve a convocar a los transportistas autónomos a una protesta indefinida




www.laopiniondemurcia.es


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## HelpAviation (7 Nov 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Lo dicho:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y que tiene que ver una noticia con la otra?


----------



## FranMen (7 Nov 2022)

HelpAviation dijo:


> y que tiene que ver una noticia con la otra?



Aber estudiao


----------



## biba ecuador (7 Nov 2022)

Por lo menos las acciones de Recsol seguirán subiendo 

Un saludo a los femiorcos y a los cagalefas,


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Nov 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Cada día se ve más claro, que poner veneno en vacunas es la idea más "sana" que se puede hacer ante el problema energetico que tiene el mundo.
> 
> Es eso, o el caos.
> 
> ...



Ya no disimulaís un pelo los picoilosos genocidas malthusianos.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Nov 2022)

antorob dijo:


> No, no espero ningún orden.
> 
> Es más, el colapso ya se está produciendo en el tercer mundo y creemos que no importa.
> 
> ...



Ajá, los controles de precios y las tasas a las emisiones impuestas por el gobierno comunista de Vietnam no tienen nada que ver en el asunto. Es *ER PICOIL*, que es muy selectivo. 

Y siguen las magufadas con total desvergüenza.






100 años de magufadas apocalípticas picoileras (añadid las vuestras)


Las predicciones que no se cumplen y la negación de la realidad son el alma de los neomalthusianos picoileros, las mascotas del NWO que quiere esclavos viviendo en la miseria y 100% dependientes. Miseria eterna impuesta por élites malthusianas, y hay esclavos que aplauden a los amos que les...




www.burbuja.info





Mientras, los EEUU acercándose de nuevo al récord de producción prepandemia, con un incremento de más de un millón de barriles diarios, y Hubbert se remueve en su tumba mientras se transforma lentamente en zumo de dinosaurio y sus seguidores fosilizados siguen repitiendo el mantra picoilero como el cántico de una secta.









U.S. oil production nears 12 mln barrels/day, at pre-pandemic high


U.S. oil output climbed to nearly 12 million barrels per day (bpd) in August, government figures showed on Monday, the highest since the onset of the COVID-19 pandemic, even as shale companies have said they do not see production accelerating in coming months.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Sombra (8 Nov 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Ajá, los controles de precios y las tasas a las emisiones impuestas por el gobierno comunista de Vietnam no tienen nada que ver en el asunto. Es *ER PICOIL*, que es muy selectivo.
> 
> Y siguen las magufadas con total desvergüenza.
> 
> ...



Si la producción de Petróleo está tan bien porque han metido mano en las reservas estratégicas como si no hubiera un mañana? Están en mínimos históricos casi.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Nov 2022)

Sombra dijo:


> Si la producción de Petróleo está tan bien porque han metido mano en las reservas estratégicas como si no hubiera un mañana? Están en mínimos históricos casi.



Siempre hay una explicación catastrofista para disimular que las profecías picolieras jamás se cumplen.


----------



## meanboy (8 Nov 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Siempre hay una explicación catastrofista para disimular que las profecías picolieras jamás se cumplen.



Si el picoil lleva al decrecimiento, parece que se esta cumpliendo no? o es por otro motivo que desconocemos. cuenta cuenta!


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Nov 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Si el picoil lleva al decrecimiento, parece que se esta cumpliendo no? o es por otro motivo que desconocemos. cuenta cuenta!



Falacia argumental del tipo _post hoc, ergo propter hoc_.

¿Qué decrecimiento? No el de la producción petrolera, desde luego, y eso a pesar de la descapitalziación inflacionaria que padecemos.

Que la producción useña suba porque se estén consumiendo a ritmo acelerado las reservas de petróleo de Alaska es otra fantasía de los fracalosers picoilosos.

De hecho hay otros 17 mil millones de barriles ahí muertos de risa.


----------



## Alberto1989 (8 Nov 2022)

Para mi la mejor definición del peak oil la hace Francisco Llinares

Él dice: es indiferente si el diesel se está acabando o no, las elites han decidido que se esta acabando, y aqui se hace lo que ellos dicen, por lo tanto, el peak oil si no es real, como si lo fuera.

Es como cuando salió el covit y la gente decia, es que los porcentajes mortales son bajisimos, 0.000...% en muchos rangos de edad...¿Y? Si las elites deciden que hay que encerrar a la población y vacunar al 80%, se hace y punto joder.


----------



## meanboy (8 Nov 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Para mi la mejor definición del peak oil la hace Francisco Llinares
> 
> Él dice: es indiferente si el diesel se está acabando o no, las elites han decidido que se esta acabando, y aqui se hace lo que ellos dicen, por lo tanto, el peak oil si no es real, como si lo fuera.
> 
> Es como cuando salió el covit y la gente decia, es que los porcentajes mortales son bajisimos, 0.000...% en muchos rangos de edad...¿Y? Si las elites deciden que hay que encerrar a la población y vacunar al 80%, se hace y punto joder.



Nos están preparando para una crisis energetica futura. Puede que el picoil sea dentro de 20 años pero a nosotros ya nos están preparando.


----------



## FranMen (9 Nov 2022)

Para mí es muy sencillo, imagina que eres dueño de un gran almacén de alimentos en tu ciudad, ganas dinero comprando y vendiendo alimentos, de repente le ponen sitio y ves que va para largo, ¿qué haces? ¿Sigues vendiendo o cierras el almacén para que esos alimentos sirvan para tu familia?
Eso es lo que han hecho los amos, ante la evidencia de que queda poco petróleo fácilmente extraible están cerrando el grifo para que les quede a ellos para el futuro


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (9 Nov 2022)

Vamos a hacer como que hay una crisis energética, (que no la hay, según los cuñaos), y vamos adoptar medidas de decrecimiento, y de racionamiento, como si la hubiera
Tranquilos, que el petróleo es infinito, y seguirá hay para cuando queramos volver a vivir la vida de forma irracional


----------



## 11kjuan (9 Nov 2022)

Anoche viendo el programa de la tele llamado "Como lo hacen" salió como hacían el Chevrolet Violet un coche híbrido, pero que se empeñaban en mostrarnos el apartado eléctrico, sin apenas decir que también llevaba un motor de gasolina.

Pues bien, mostraron como funcionaba el coche en la carretera y todo una maravilla, hasta que pasada la autonomía eléctrica de unos 100km, el coche pasaba a modo gasolina para recargar la batería.

No pude describir el descojone que me entró.

Buscando información de ese modelo de coche, además de ver que es súper caro, unos 45.000€ me encuentro con esta frase:

_El Volt funciona con un motor de gasolina de cuatro cilindros y 1.4 litros de cilindrada y un motor eléctrico de 111 kW (150 CV) de potencia. No obstante, la compañía ha evitado el uso del término «híbrido», prefiriendo llamarlo «vehículo eléctrico de autonomía extendida» debido a su diseño._

Cita sacada de la Wikipedia.


----------



## FranMen (14 Nov 2022)

Exxon Mobil Makes First Oil Discovery In Angola In 20 Years | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com




20 años han hecho falta y encima en una zona inestable


----------



## revongo (14 Nov 2022)

@antorob 

Un comentario:
Hay una diferencia demasiado grande entre el petróleo disponible, véase reservas conocidas*, y la extracción del mismo. Muchos países directamente han tapado los pozos y han preferido traer el petróleo de fuera por dos razones:
1. Era mucho más barato traerlo de los países tercermundistas que lo vendían más barato que el agua.
2. Mantener el que tienes como reserva en caso de necesidad.

Pero luego hay otras cosas. Como por ejemplo que muchos NO han declarado una parte importante de los yacimientos que han descubierto por razones estratégicas. 
A eso hay que sumarle que de momento no hemos extraído ni el 1% del petróleo disponible. Con disponible me refiero a disponibilidad barata, nada de tecnologías fancy.
¿Entonces, a que viene toda esta parodia del peak oíl?
Muy sencillo: marketing.
En estos momentos ya hay opciones igual o más baratas que el petróleo y que encima no contaminan.
Tu crees que un buen empresario no va a aprovechar esto para venderlo de la mejor manera posible?
Sus ganancias van por varios vertientes:
-multiplican los beneficios por el viejo producto a través de falsa escasez
-reciben subvenciones y ayudas de mucho miles de millones para la investigación (ya lo tienen descubierto hace varias decadas)
- reciben más subvenciones y ayudas para transformarse y volverse ECO
-venden el nuevo combustible decenas de veces su precio simplemente por el tirón de la novedad...ya bajará cuando se masifique, pero mientras tanto se hacen de oro.

Todas estas chorradas de guerras, apocalipsis, peakoil, vuelta al pico-pala-burro, cambio climático catastrófico...son marketing a una escala nunca vista (desde las pirámides o desde jesus).
Déjate de cuentos asustaviejas.

Solo te voy a dar un dato: Maersk es capaz de producir de forma autónoma el metanol para TODOS sus navíos de forma totalmente "verde", construyendo sus fabricas en 3 o 4 países alrededor del globo. 
No te dice nada?
Metanol: hidrogeno + dióxido de carbono.
El hidrogeno de los paneles solares y el co2...pues bueno, algo habrá.


----------



## antorob (14 Nov 2022)

revongo dijo:


> @antorob
> 
> Un comentario:
> Hay una diferencia demasiado grande entre el petróleo disponible, véase reservas conocidas*, y la extracción del mismo. Muchos países directamente han tapado los pozos y han preferido traer el petróleo de fuera por dos razones:
> ...



Hola revongo.

Me gusta el tono de tu mensaje. Estás en contra del peak oil (no crees en él) y además piensas que existen sustitutos viables. Pero al menos utilizas un tono mesurado que agradezco.

A lo largo del hilo he facilitado datos abundantes de las reservas disponibles, incluso país por país, para concluir que al ritmo actual, acabaremos con el petróleo en un par de décadas. Si reducimos el consumo a la mitad serían cuatro décadas, con las consecuencias que tal reducción implicarían.

Ahora te agradecería que tú también dieses datos de qué países cierran pozos y donde está ese exceso de reservas disponibles que numeras en un increíble 99%, dado que solo hemos utilizado el 1% disponible.

Es que si no das datos, queda como tu opinión de barra de bar simplemente. Es preciso puntualizar donde están esas reservas y si son disponibles técnicamente o desde el punto de vista de la viabilidad económica. Pero se necesitan datos.

Mientras tanto, las propias agencias de la energía reconocen el peak oil en sus estimaciones, aunque no lo digan en voz alta.

En rojo las previsiones de la EIA para 2023, después del subpico post-pandemia en Octubre de 2022, tras el final de los mantenimientos de verano y el esfuerzo de la OPEP por sacar todo lo posible, hasta el punto de reconocer una bajada de los objetivos en Noviembre (nada menos que dos millones de b/d).

Se puede ver , al suave tendencia bajista desde Noviembre de 2018, con picos descendentes, después de cinco años (contando las previsiones de 2023).









Saludos.

PD. Y esto con los precios del petróleo en torno a 100$ de promedio en todo 2022 (en comparación con la media de 60-70$ de 2018).


----------



## FranMen (14 Nov 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Hola revongo.
> 
> Me gusta el tono de tu mensaje. Estás en contra del peak oil (no crees en él) y además piensas que existen sustitutos viables. Pero al menos utilizas un tono mesurado que agradezco.
> 
> ...



Si no te he seguido mal, algunos países, véase A Saudí, han sobreestimado durante mucho tiempo sus reservas para poder extraer más cuota. 
Añado yo, y para vender ARAMCO a buen precio, su salida en bolsa fue para mí el canario en la mina. Quién vendería la joya de la corona?


----------



## antorob (14 Nov 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Sí no te he seguido mal, algunos países, véase A Saudí, han sobreestimado durante mucho tiempo sus reservas para poder extraer más cuota.
> Añado yo, y para vender ARAMCO a buen precio, su salida en bolsa fue para mí el canario en la mina. Quién vendería la joya de la corona?




Como expliqué en el video, casi todos los países importantes de la OPEP han hecho lo mismo, no solo Arabia Saudí. Y no solo sobreestimaron las reservas reales, sino que las han mantenido sin variación durante casi cuarenta años, a pesar de la ausencia de nuevos descubrimientos y la producción continua año tras año.

Por cierto, con los datos reales que aporta BP en su estadística anual, el año pico en promedio fue 2018, por encima de 2019.

https://www.bp.com/content/dam/bp/b...l-review/bp-stats-review-2022-full-report.pdf 


En la página 19 se ve esta tabla de producción de petróleo y condensados (sin incluir líquidos de gas natural, ni biocombustibles, que no son petróleo). En 2018 se produjeron 83,592 millones de b/d frente a 83,122 millones de b/d en 2019. 








Saludos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (14 Nov 2022)

El Peak Oil no existe igual que el Bitcoin iba a alcanzar los 100.000 dólares porque no podía ser de otro modo y además lo contrario sería terrible. El tiempo da y quita razones a unos y otros.


----------



## revongo (14 Nov 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Hola revongo.
> 
> Me gusta el tono de tu mensaje. Estás en contra del peak oil (no crees en él) y además piensas que existen sustitutos viables. Pero al menos utilizas un tono mesurado que agradezco.
> 
> ...



Desafortunadamente me va a ser difícil publicar estos datos por dos razones:
1. Para dar con algún dato público suelto debería investigar publicaciones einformes especializados de hace 30-50 años. Muchas ya desaprecidas o archivadas en fondos de archivo perdidos en sotanos. No tengo tiempo ni ganas. Soló sé que he leído algunos en su momento y he visto el cambio de tendencia y de actitud. Digamos que tengo suficiente edad para ver de lo que se partió, como evolucionó y a que se ha llegado. Esto es solo uno de los temas.
2. Publicar documentos clasificados, digamos que no me conviene. La cadena es muy corta y difícil de romper.

Por otro lado, todos los datos que aportas...y de paso decir que estoy impresionado de tu trabajo...son de fuentes actuales. 
Que quiero decir con esto?
1. Están manipulados. 
2. Cuentan la información justa para que se pueda interpretar lo que la gran industria quiere que la gente concluya.

Por eso te dije que hay una gran diferencia entre la oferta-demanda como concepto económico de perfil comercial y el concepto físico-tecnológico reservaz-extraccion.
La segunda parte está oculta por razones obvias.
Entiendo que no puedes dar veracidad a unas simples palabras en un foro lleno de trolls y bots, pero no puedo hacer mucho por ti.
Solo animarte a seguir investigando y que busques en los archivos escritos de ciertas revistas especializadas de los años 70-80.
Algunos son artículos muy cortos que se han desvanecido en el olvido pero dan datos muy sorprendentes.
Hay petróleo natural de sobra.
Se puede producir petróleo sintético.
El verdadero problema es: mantener la infraestructura energética actual o aprovechar para cambiar el paradigma.
Parece que se inclinan por lo segundo, sencillamente porque es una forma de evolucionar como especie.
A veces también se me olvida lo que somos y a donde vamos, me cabreo porque me afecta al igual que a los demás...pero es en estos momentos cuando recupero el sentido:
Somos herramientas. Esta especie está dirigida y manejada por unos pocos. No es ninguna conspiración ni polladas raras. Sencillamente en cada época o generación, unos pocos llegan tan alto y tienen gasto poder que son capaces de manejar el porvenir de la especie en su conjunto. Sencillo eligen un camino y desde esa cúspide, el mensaje llega hasta nosotros en forma de órdenes. Son caminos diseñados para varias generaciones, hasta para épocas y era completas.
Da igual quien seas, tu capacidad, tus conocimientos, tu energía, tu color de piel, tu sitio de nacimiento, etc. No puedes cambiar ese curso.
Se puede llegar allí...pero sólo en el transcurso de varias generaciones, haciéndolo todo perfectamente, no desviarte de tu camino, no quedarte en medio. A ver si me entiendes, no se trata de que TU llegues, sino de preparar el terreno para tus descendientes y que ellos avancen un poco más, hasta que sus descendientes sigan subiendo escalones en la pirámide. Por supuesto que de todos los que se lo proponen, llegan muy pocos. Y hay ocasiones cuando una sola persona es capaz de conseguirlo en una sola generación. Hoy en día vivimos uno de esos momentos con unos pocos ejemplos. De allí todo se ve mucho más claro y sencillo.
Lo siento. He desvariado.
Pongo punto a esto.


----------



## antorob (14 Nov 2022)

revongo dijo:


> Desafortunadamente me va a ser difícil publicar estos datos por dos razones:
> 1. Para dar con algún dato público suelto debería investigar publicaciones einformes especializados de hace 30-50 años. Muchas ya desaprecidas o archivadas en fondos de archivo perdidos en sotanos. No tengo tiempo ni ganas. Soló sé que he leído algunos en su momento y he visto el cambio de tendencia y de actitud. Digamos que tengo suficiente edad para ver de lo que se partió, como evolucionó y a que se ha llegado. Esto es solo uno de los temas.
> 2. Publicar documentos clasificados, digamos que no me conviene. La cadena es muy corta y difícil de romper.
> 
> ...



Gracias revongo.

Entiendo lo que dices y no creo que estés muy lejos de la realidad.

Pero en el tema que nos ocupa, no he trabajado con informes actuales, sino con antiguos informes de los años 60-70-80. Como tengo una edad razonable, he vivido la crisis de los 70 y el primer trabajo serio se publicó en 1972 "los límites del crecimiento", advirtiendo en su escenario central, lo que está sucediendo ahora mismo. Es cierto que el "club de Roma" ha derivado hacia la agenda 2030, con toda la parafernalia que asumen, pero el trabajo de los Meadows ha resultado excelente, con los pocos medios que disponían.

Al final esto son matemáticas, solo se puede extraer el petróleo que ha sido descubierto y los grandes descubrimientos terminaron en los 70.

Después por orden solo ha sido descubierto el Mar del Norte, Alaska, aguas ultraprofundas de la costa oeste africana, los grandes yacimientos de Kazajistán con Kashagan al frente, el presal brasileño y Guyana en último caso. He de decir que he trabajado con la base de datos del USGS hace muchos años y lo cierto es que lo han clavado. En las cuencas donde era posible encontrar petróleo, lo han hecho, excepto en las dos vertientes laterales de Groenlandia. El resto del mundo conocido está mapeado y los nuevos descubrimientos (muy pequeños), no afectan apenas al cálculo del total de reservas. Incluso el shale oil americano, las arenas asfálticas de Canadá y el petróleo extrapesado de Venezuela se conocen hace décadas.

No hay más y no se descubre más no porque no se invierta, sino porque estamos en las últimas.

Luego podemos aludir a complicadas tramas que nos hablan de petróleo oculto, pero habiendo estudiado la hemeroteca de los últimos sesenta años, tengo una duda más que razonable.

Respecto a las fuentes actuales, imagina si hubiera dado informes de hace cincuenta años. No duro ni cinco minutos con la fauna actual.

Saludos.


----------



## meanboy (14 Nov 2022)

revongo dijo:


> -Hay petroleo de sobras.
> 
> -Se puede producir petróleo sintético.
> 
> ...



ya me quedo mas tranquilo.


----------



## jpjp (14 Nov 2022)

Que raro que esto del peak oil se empiece a vender cuando Rusia ha dicho basta con vender el petróleo en papelitos de Monopoly e impresora y como usa quiere atacar a Arabia Saudí que curioso.
Aquí lo que ha pasado es que occidente ha cometido el mismo error que el imperio romano impresión descontrolada y los que venden las materias primas han dicho hasta aquí pájaros o me lo compráis en oro o en rublos o en la moneda de Arabia saudita y occidente ha dicho pasamos a los países istan que nos venderán Rusia entra en guerra y cierra el mar está claro que los anglos la han cagado no se puede estar toda la vida imprimiendo y Europa lo mismo.

El juego señores ha terminado no quieren que Rusia siga creciendo y que raro que digan solo del gasoil porque claro el fracking no da gasoil.
Y me podrán poner todas las gráficas del mundo hay que ver los acontecimientos.


----------



## FranMen (14 Nov 2022)

Aunque por motivos muy distintos según sea Antorob o Revongo, el final es el mismo para el común de los mortales: no tendremos petróleo.
Vuelvo a repetir mi opinión personal sin fuente alguna: queda poco petróleo fácil así que las élites en vez de repartirlo han decidido cerrar el grifo para ellos y sus sucesores


----------



## Merrill (14 Nov 2022)

Bueno, si he entendido bien algunos de los últimos mensajes el peak oil no es real, pero vamos a vivir como si lo fuera.


----------



## meanboy (14 Nov 2022)

A si que al final hay que ir abandonando los fósiles por cambio climático. vaya por dios!


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (14 Nov 2022)

A los que afirman que quedan trillones de reservas de petróleo, que no quieren darán conocer. 
Y los que dicen, que hay fuentes de energía alternativas infinitas, pero que no las descubren por no sabotear el negocio del petróleo
Como explicáis entonces, que gran parte del negocio del petróleo, se basa en los motores de combustión, y que segun los planes establecidos, van a hacerlos desaparecer, de aquí al 2035? 
No tiene mucho sentido, que un negocio próspero, rentable y factible, sea abandonado por el ecologismo, eso os aseguro que no cuela
Vosotros mismos lo estais viendo
Todo el día, dando la murga con el cambio climático, y con la imperiosa necesidad de abandonar el consumo de hidrocarburos
También podéis ver, las alternativas que ofrecen a esta transición
Que no es otra que los vehículos eléctricos, de dudosa efectividad. 
Llevamos como 100 años, o más usando el petróleo
Llevamos contaminando tanto tiempo como usándolo
Llevan tiempo, mucho, sabiendo las emisiones que se emiten con el uso de estos combustibles
NO ME JODAS!!! 
Ahora resulta, que es URGENTE, abandonar el uso de los motores de combustión
Hace 5 años, no daban tanto la tabarra, y de sobras sabían y conocían, el nivel de contaminación que había, y al que podíamos llevar. 
Porque entonces, según vosotros, los NO HAY PEAK OIL
Hay ahora tanta urgencia en abandonar los motores de combustión, si hay tantísimo petróleo disponible?


----------



## cholesfer (14 Nov 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> A los que afirman que quedan trillones de reservas de petróleo, que no quieren darán conocer.
> Y los que dicen, que hay fuentes de energía alternativas infinitas, pero que no las descubren por no sabotear el negocio del petróleo
> Como explicáis entonces, que gran parte del negocio del petróleo, se basa en los motores de combustión, y que segun los planes establecidos, van a hacerlos desaparecer, de aquí al 2035?
> No tiene mucho sentido, que un negocio próspero, rentable y factible, sea abandonado por el ecologismo, eso os aseguro que no cuela
> ...



Pues harán lo mismo que cuando teníamos "no a la otan" y luego "no a la guerra" hasta en la sopa...y ahora es si a la guerra junto a la Otan por solidaridad.

La peña está tan derroida en lo físico y psíquico, tan neuromodulada y tan aculturizada que aplauden al son de lo que manden los mass media.

Así que eso es lo de menos, joder, que se reúnen en cumbres climáticas donde nos cuentan que vamos a morir cienes de veces y ellos van en 500 jets privados...nos venden lo que les da la gana cuando les da la gana.

Han destrozado al ser humano a todos los niveles, así que pueden decir y hacer lo que les plazca.


----------



## cholesfer (14 Nov 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> El Peak Oil no existe igual que el Bitcoin iba a alcanzar los 100.000 dólares porque no podía ser de otro modo y además lo contrario sería terrible. El tiempo da y quita razones a unos y otros.



La próxima etapa del plan...el PeakCoin.


----------



## trancos123 (14 Nov 2022)

ForeroMedio dijo:


> hidrógeno verde... hidrógeno producido de por electrólisis del agua a partir de energías renovables, eso sustituirá al petróleo a medio plazo, no digo corto porque no da tiempo, hay que hacer muchos cambios todavía, por eso tenemos el cuento de los coches eléctricos, hasta que la tecnología de coches de hidrógeno esté lo suficientemente avanzada.



No, no es nada eficiente. Nunca se implantará de manera masiva.


----------



## poppom (14 Nov 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> A los que afirman que quedan trillones de reservas de petróleo, que no quieren darán conocer.
> Y los que dicen, que hay fuentes de energía alternativas infinitas, pero que no las descubren por no sabotear el negocio del petróleo
> Como explicáis entonces, que gran parte del negocio del petróleo, se basa en los motores de combustión, y que segun los planes establecidos, van a hacerlos desaparecer, de aquí al 2035?
> No tiene mucho sentido, que un negocio próspero, rentable y factible, sea abandonado por el ecologismo, eso os aseguro que no cuela
> ...




Las discusiones sobre el peak oil son algo estériles porque el debate se centra demasiado en la cantidad de hidrocarburos que se producen y no tanto en el verdadero aporte energético que hacen a la sociedad.
Me gustaría ver unas gráficas que ponderasen la verdadera TRE de los distintos mejunjes llamados oil que se meten en el cajón de sastre de las gráficas de producción para poder analizar realmente cuándo se produjo ese "peak oil", que a la vista de los hechos consumados ocurrió mucho antes del actual peak de 2018.

Es "The end of cheap oil" lo que marca un antes y un después, y no servirá de mucho sintetizar el petróleo o extraerlo del Orinoco. Porque nuestra sociedad no se fundamenta en el petróleo. Se fundamente en la energía barata.

Toda civilización humana ha encontrado su fin, tarde o temprano. Lo que aterra en el caso actual es que en el mundo global en el que vivimos, colapsar significará el final para todo el planeta. Imagina que solo queda USA con oil y capacidad de refino, ¿cómo evitarían una riada inhumana de inmigrantes?, ¿matándolos con balas?, ¿otros métodos? ¿Tal inhumanidad permitiría que su sociedad aunque tuviera oil no fuera al caos? Además, a diferencia de otros ejemplos históricos, hemos subido muy rápido. Todo está interconectado al segundo y es de esperar que los efectos de retroalimentación también tengan esa velocidad.

Aquí comentamos que Sri Lanka ha colapsado, o Líbano, pero siguen recibiendo ayudas externas, aunque ahora sean más pobres. Cuando la verdadera sombra del colapso asome por el horizonte y sea un todos contra todos. Cuando todas las fichas del mundo interconectado caigan llegará un horror en el que no habrá posibilidad de cobijo.

Algunas medidas de la agenda 2030 aparentemente positivas para sobrellevar este horror. Digitalización y economía verde. Pero están en un error. Aumentar la burocracia, duplicar infraestructuras y levantar moais(aerogeneradores) es aumentar la complejidad sin obtener rendimiento a cambio.
En cualquier caso, como he señalado, todo está conectado. Y hay conceptos como paradoja de Jevons y mínimo de Leibig que preñan el alma.
Lo que va a dejar de consumir Europa lo consumirá Asia. El final es el mismo.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (14 Nov 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Falacia argumental del tipo _post hoc, ergo propter hoc_.
> 
> ¿Qué decrecimiento? No el de la producción petrolera, desde luego, y eso a pesar de la descapitalziación inflacionaria que padecemos.
> 
> ...




Esos 17k son poco más de medio año de consumo mundial. Es decir, el chocolate del loro.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (14 Nov 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Esos 17k son poco más de medio año de consumo mundial. Es decir, el chocolate del loro.



Quién tiene que consumirlos EEUU.

El chocolate del loro son las mendaces profecías picoilosas.


----------



## ForeroMedio (14 Nov 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> No, no es nada eficiente. Nunca se implantará de manera masiva.




cuando no haya alternativa habrá que implantar lo que sea con tal de no parar... el hidrógeno verde como vector energético para almacenar la electricidad que ahora no es almacenable eficientemente. Electrólisis para producirlo y pila de hidrógeno para reconvertirlo en electricidad, no hay otra por ahora


----------



## tomac (14 Nov 2022)

Veo que algunos aun siguen en la fase de negación y buscan cualquier explicación por rocambolesca que sea para justificar lo que esta pasando.

"El peak oil no existe pero haremos como si existiera porque así nos vamos a forrar"

Claro claro, a todas las empresas punteras seguro que les hace mucha gracia, seguro que van a ganar mucho mas con combustibles fósiles decrecientes y a los gobiernos también les va molar mucho con todas las tensiones, protestas, revueltas y demás que va a generar.


----------



## revongo (15 Nov 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Gracias revongo.
> 
> Entiendo lo que dices y no creo que estés muy lejos de la realidad.
> 
> ...



No creo que me has entendido cuando hablabo de fuentes públicas de información. 
No sirve de nada una agencia centralizada que recibe los datos practicamente de forma voluntaria o con medios de comprobación escasa.
Las verdaderas fuentes están en los medios nacionales y hasta locales. Entiendo que es prácticamente imposible encontrarlas, primero por la barrera lingüística, luego por el desinterés de guardar los archivos o la practica imposibilidad de acceder a los mismos.
Te aseguro que conozco varias zonas sondeadas y tapadas cuyas reservas podrían abastecer el respectivo país de petróleo al menos 100 años. Es una conversación en la que estuve presente entre ingenieros, el director de la empresa estatal y un alto cargo ministerial. Conozco la ubicación. Todavía desde Google maps se pueden ver los bultos en la tierra donde están ubicados. Sólo tienes que cavar unos pocos metros y tienes la losa de hormigón encima de la válvula. Sé que han vuelto por allí hace pocos años a revisar a raíz de varios seísmos. Midieron el aire alrededor y se fueron.
No te hablo de oídas.
Es muy fácil de esconder las evidencias. Son zonas remotas, sin apenas poblaciones. No se entera ni dios. Si algo sale, es en prensa local, la noticia queda enterrada en días. Ni siquiera hacer algún esfuerzo de ocultarlo ya que es contraproducente. 
Me acuerdo de una campaña de prospección que duró 6 meses, en una zona de pueblos...todo el mundo invitando a los ingenieros y operarios, júbilo entre los campesinos que ya se veían conduciendo ferraris, ya se hablaba de que efectivamente estaba encontrando crudo. Vino prensa local, entrevistas, televisión. Unos querian vender por 10 millones la hectárea, otros querian comprar los terrenos. Se fueron de la noche a la mañana solo con una nota a los alcaldes de agradecimiento. Como si no les interesara.
Después de unos 15 años los terrenos empezaron a venderse a varias explotaciones agrarias. Poco a poco, de hectárea en hectárea. Hoy pertenecen a un francés que los explota como pastos, algunos para cereales...
Nadie sabe quien es. Tampoco interesa a nadie. Nadie se está preguntando como es que un francés ha llegado a tener todos esos terrenos, miles de hectáreas...Nadie se acuerda de esa prospección de hace 30 años ni la relación con este personaje. 
Adivina quien es...bueno, lo único que sé es que francés no es.


----------



## revongo (15 Nov 2022)

En cuanto a las fuentes de energías "del futuro" el problema al que se enfrentan no es que vector de energía van a utilizar, sino como controlar el acceso a la misma para no crear una explosión demográfica. Imagínate tener energía prácticamente gratuita. 
Que costaría tener granjas bajo tierra?
En una superficie de 100 metros cuadrados tener una planta de hortalizas o verduras cada metro y medio? En una simple nave industrial de 1000 metros y 15 metros de alto podrías tener más de una hectárea cultivable. Podrías tener 6 plantas de bovino. 10 plantas de porcino u otro animal de carne. Al menos 15 plantas para aves. Eso da de comer a un pueblo entero.
Esto es sólo un ejemplo que YA está funcionando y es factible con la energía de hoy.

Uno de lo problemas que tiene cada teoría es que parte de una serie fija, finita e incompleta de datos. Es normal, por separado no somos capaces de crear un "cuadro" completo y mucho menos ser capaces de evaluar y pronosticar el futuro. Puede que alguno, por pura coincidencia, lo haga...pero no sabemos quién ha tenido razón hasta que lleguemos a ello. Es cuando diremos "fulanito tenía razón, era un clarividente, nadie le hizo caso". No, es que sencillamente ese tío coincidió de forma fortuita. Si hay 10 agujeros, y 10 personas eligen un agujero, cuando yo tire la bola, uno de ellos acertará.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (15 Nov 2022)

revongo dijo:


> No creo que me has entendido cuando hablabo de fuentes públicas de información.
> No sirve de nada una agencia centralizada que recibe los datos practicamente de forma voluntaria o con medios de comprobación escasa.
> Las verdaderas fuentes están en los medios nacionales y hasta locales. Entiendo que es prácticamente imposible encontrarlas, primero por la barrera lingüística, luego por el desinterés de guardar los archivos o la practica imposibilidad de acceder a los mismos.
> Te aseguro que conozco varias zonas sondeadas y tapadas cuyas reservas podrían abastecer el respectivo país de petróleo al menos 100 años. Es una conversación en la que estuve presente entre ingenieros, el director de la empresa estatal y un alto cargo ministerial. Conozco la ubicación. Todavía desde Google maps se pueden ver los bultos en la tierra donde están ubicados. Sólo tienes que cavar unos pocos metros y tienes la losa de hormigón encima de la válvula. Sé que han vuelto por allí hace pocos años a revisar a raíz de varios seísmos. Midieron el aire alrededor y se fueron.
> ...



¿No podrías concretar un poquito más sobre la(s) ubicacion(es) geográfica(s)?


----------



## revongo (15 Nov 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿No podrías concretar un poquito más sobre la(s) ubicacion(es) geográfica(s)?



Que yo conozca, no.
La cadena es demasiado corta.
Ciertas zonas de Europa están bastante plagadas de bolsas de petróleo. Tendríamos para al menos 100 años en las condiciones de consumo actuales. Luego está África, prácticamente virgen...e inmensa.


----------



## Cohiba_J (15 Nov 2022)

La guerra en Ucrania, el cambio climático / agenda 2030, esta historieta del Peak Oil...

Sinceramente yo lo único que veo, como telón de fondo, es un nuevo reparto mundial de la energía en preparación de un nuevo ciclo de expansión capitalista.

Desde el punto de vista estratégico las potencias persiguen: control del precio, de la distribución y de los clientes (sin olvidarnos de la importancia del petróleo en relación a la continuidad del dolar como moneda de reserva mundial y con ella la de la hegemonía usana)

Un crecimiento desordenado de la demanda de petróleo traería una inestabilidad de precios que no beneficiaría a nadie. Los occidentales, con su mayor poder de compra, disparan el precio del petróleo que los países en vías de desarrollo necesitan para transformar sus sociedades, lo cual frena la expansión capitalista.

La solución "verde" es restringirnos el petróleo a los occidentales y, a ser posible, que estemos de acuerdo en consumir menos y en usar energías alternativas, que son mas caras. Supuestamente esto será en beneficio de todos en el medio plazo pero las sociedades occidentales también tienen sus problemas y está por ver hasta dónde se puede llegar en esta transición económica

Palomitas...


----------



## Sombra (15 Nov 2022)

Puede que el verdadero Peak Oil, el de la llamada "energía barata", vino algo antes que se noviembre del 2018 y ha sido camuflado y tapado, me da a mí que el crecimiento del sistema mediante la exagerada deuda de los Estados puede que tenga una relación directa con el verdadero Peak Oil. Vamos que sea causa y consecuencia. ¿Un desgaste del sistema real o el principio del fin de la energía barata?

Me ha venido esta idea a la cabeza y quería dejarla aquí. La correlación posible entre el crecimiento de deuda de esta última década y la cada vez más angustiosa tarea de sacar petróleo de cierta calidad.

Ahí lo dejo. Puede que solo sea un desvarío mío de las siete de la mañana. Buenos días.


----------



## antorob (15 Nov 2022)

revongo dijo:


> No creo que me has entendido cuando hablabo de fuentes públicas de información.
> No sirve de nada una agencia centralizada que recibe los datos practicamente de forma voluntaria o con medios de comprobación escasa.
> Las verdaderas fuentes están en los medios nacionales y hasta locales. Entiendo que es prácticamente imposible encontrarlas, primero por la barrera lingüística, luego por el desinterés de guardar los archivos o la practica imposibilidad de acceder a los mismos.
> Te aseguro que conozco varias zonas sondeadas y tapadas cuyas reservas podrían abastecer el respectivo país de petróleo al menos 100 años. Es una conversación en la que estuve presente entre ingenieros, el director de la empresa estatal y un alto cargo ministerial. Conozco la ubicación. Todavía desde Google maps se pueden ver los bultos en la tierra donde están ubicados. Sólo tienes que cavar unos pocos metros y tienes la losa de hormigón encima de la válvula. Sé que han vuelto por allí hace pocos años a revisar a raíz de varios seísmos. Midieron el aire alrededor y se fueron.
> ...



De esas historias conozco unas cuantas, pero la razón de que el petróleo se quede bajo tierra no es la "ocultación", sino la viabilidad.

Te relato la vivida en primera persona por ser accionista de una compañia exploradora. La campaña se inició en aguas profundas de la Guyana francesa. Pensaban encontrar miles de millones de barriles de petróleo. Tullow dirigía la exploración.

Primer megapozo y bingo, una bolsa enorme de 800 millones de barriles. Tenían planificado otros cinco pozos más. Solo con el petróleo descubierto se suponía que Guyana Francesa tenia abastecimiento para mil años. Segundo pozo resulto "agua". tercer pozo lo mismo, y el cuarto. El resultado final es que se dejo la exploración y el petróleo sigue bajo tierra porque no existe viabilidad en crear una infraestructura, no resulta rentable. Luego está la diferencia entre la cantidad de petróleo encontrada que se denomina "oil in place" y la cantidad que puede ser realmente recuperada, que es lo que pasa a reservas. Muchas veces esa cantidad se queda en el 20% de la cantidad total encontrada y por eso, existe mucho petróleo pero por razones físicas no se puede recuperar. Deepnde de la calidad del reservorio la permeabilidad , porosidad de la roca madre y otras variables como la viscosidad del petróleo encontrado. Por eso no es tan sencillo encontrar petróleo y que ese petróleo sea viable recuperarlo. 

El mejor caso es Venezuela, con unos recursos inmensos, pero con una recuperación tan baja y tan difícil que seguirá bajo tierra mucho, mucho tiempo. No solo es que exista petróleo bajo tierra, es que debe ser viable económicamente. 

Lo mismo para el kerógeno estadounidense con cantidades inimaginable bajo tierra. Pero necesita unas condiciones técnicas extraordinarias (como calentarlo a 500ªC para extraerlo) que no son viables en las condiciones actuales.

Pero todo este tipo de problemas contribuyen a poblar de leyendas urbanas la cantidad de petróleo disponible cuando no es verdad.

En tu caso, en tierra y conociendo de primera mano su ubicación, deberías poder decirlo si comentas que ya salió en la prensa. Sospecho que se trata de petróleos extrapesados (o con metales pesados que hacen el petróleo no refinable) o con condicionantes técnicos de baja recuperación, que hace que el yacimiento sea no comercial, aunque existan grandes cantidades de petróleo. 

Saludos.


----------



## antorob (15 Nov 2022)

antorob dijo:


> De esas historias conozco unas cuantas, pero la razón de que el petróleo se quede bajo tierra no es la "ocultación", sino la viabilidad.
> 
> Te relato la vivida en primera persona por ser accionista de una compañia exploradora. La campaña se inició en aguas profundas de la Guyana francesa. Pensaban encontrar miles de millones de barriles de petróleo. Tullow dirigía la exploración.
> 
> ...



Y ese petróleo que se encuentra, pero por las razones que fuere no se puede extraer y por lo tanto no se contabiliza como reservas, pasa a la categoría de "contingences resources". Es decir petróleo descubierto pero que computa como recursos en lugar del epígrafe "reservas".

En esta entrada de Rystad Energy, se puede catalogar como petróleo 2PC, frente a la reservas 2P. Se puede apreciar la enorme diferencia de una cantidad y otra. En esos recursos, entran todos esos depósitos encontrados y "ocultos".











Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (15 Nov 2022)

__





La Carta de la Bolsa - “Arabia Saudi declara que tiene capacidad ociosa de 2-2,5Mn bpd, lo que implica una capacidad de producción de 12-12,5Mbpd. Esto nunca ha sido probado







lacartadelabolsa.com


----------



## meanboy (19 Nov 2022)

Si detrás de todo el circo covid, vacuna, inflación y guerra esta el picoil -que no se quiere hacer publico para que no cunda el panico financiero-
porque un funcionario del CSIC (A.Turiel) se ha pasado años anunciando que ya hemos entrado en el pico de energias fosiles y ahora es un non stop de conferencias anunciandolo a los 4 vientos. Algo no cuadra, o va a destiempo.


----------



## Sombra (19 Nov 2022)

" La demanda potencial de petróleo es cuatro o cinco millones superior a la producción actual, y se ajusta porque China está con sus confinamientos por el coronavirus... "
Extraído del blog: La calma antes de la tempestad.

¿Y si los confinamientos de China están hechos adrede por las élites para que no hayan picos de demanda de petróleo?


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Nov 2022)

Sombra dijo:


> " La demanda potencial de petróleo es cuatro o cinco millones superior a la producción actual, y se ajusta porque China está con sus confinamientos por el coronavirus... "
> Extraído del blog: La calma antes de la tempestad.
> 
> ¿Y si los confinamientos de China están hechos adrede por las élites para que no hayan picos de demanda de petróleo?



Podria ser, pero seria un pan para hoy y mucha hambre para mañana, si estamos en un escenario donde definitivamente no podemos satisfacer la demanda a niveles del 2019 llegamos muy tarde y la debacle y el caos es ya imparable.

Hay alguna forma de saberlo? Si, tenemos que esperr a una normalizacion de la situacion mundial, lo dicho, si la guerra termina, China vuelve a la normalidad absoluta y nosotros comenzamos a remontar viajes e industria estariamos hablando de otra cosa, puede que un cambio en la politica mundial y un reparto de imperios peroooo.... A que a todo el mundo se le hace dificil pensar en la vida loca de vacaciones low cost y desenfreno del 2018? Volveremos a eso? Me da que esos tiempos han pasado.


----------



## Vigilante117 (19 Nov 2022)

Lo que no entiendo es que a estas alturas se sigan pudiendo comprar billetes de avión por 10 o 15€, y aún así los aviones no vayan llenos ni por la mitad.

O están perdiendo dinero a chorros con algún fin que no alcanzo a explicarme, o les sale el combustible gratis, que no creo...


----------



## midelburgo (19 Nov 2022)

Vigilante117 dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es que a estas alturas se sigan pudiendo comprar billetes de avión por 10 o 15€, y aún así los aviones no vayan llenos ni por la mitad.
> 
> O están perdiendo dinero a chorros con algún fin que no alcanzo a explicarme, o les sale el combustible gratis, que no creo...



Si los vuelos no salen, las compañías los pierden. Así que si, se funden el dinero. Yy será peor para ellas, ya que la EU les va a cobrar impuestos de hidrocarburos al nivel de los turismos, progresivamente hasta 2026.


----------



## Kantabron (19 Nov 2022)

Sombra dijo:


> " La demanda potencial de petróleo es cuatro o cinco millones superior a la producción actual, y se ajusta porque China está con sus confinamientos por el coronavirus... "
> Extraído del blog: La calma antes de la tempestad.
> 
> ¿Y si los confinamientos de China están hechos adrede por las élites para que no hayan picos de demanda de petróleo?



Esa es fundamentalmente la tesis de Gail Tverberg, todo el circo covid con encierros y demás ha sido un recurso para ganar tiempo ante un colapso inminente. ¿Estamos hoy mejor? No. No es ya que estemos con un elefante en la habitación, es que estamos con un cisne negro vestido con la equipación del Borussia Dortmund mientras ensaya coreografías de las Spice Girls. Por donde reventará, o cual será el plan, si trataran de atajar los problemas con las CBDC, guerras o simplemente se sumiran en la inacción los gobernantes hasta que de repente un día nos encontremos como un moscovita en 1991. A saber


----------



## Erwin (20 Nov 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Gracias revongo.
> 
> Entiendo lo que dices y no creo que estés muy lejos de la realidad.
> 
> ...



Lo primero, felicitarte por tu blog. La definición correcta sería que es impagable. Gracias, mil gracias.

Lo segundo, quiero opinar sobre la hipótesis de que es un camelo y hay mas margen oculto. Yo parcialmente puedo llegar a creerlo peeero...

Pongámonos en el escenario de que hay mas reservas,(como algunos defienden) que son ocultadas. Y pongamos un escenario idílico... unos 40 millones B/D de petróleo de calidad para 100 años? en el actual contexto sería un alivio enorme, cierto?. Peeerooo nos libraría de la lógica subyacente de la viabilidad de la especie en su balance energético con el planeta? Pues yo creo que no. Según lo veo, tarde o temprano nos veríamos en el mismo escenario, y tal vez con mas población.
Además nos olvidamos del resto de materias primas que tarde o temprano entraran en la misma lógica de declive. Por no hablar de la fertilidad de las tierras cultivables, bancos de pesca etc...que también se van agotando, en un punto de no retorno. Tarde o temprano el cambio iba a llegar, sino por un lado, sería por otro. Y esto me lleva a otra reflexión.
Siempre pensé que dentro de la tragedia que nos va a tocar vivir, habíamos tenido relativa suerte que fuese el peak oil precisamente el primero en asomar la patita y que fuese el canario en la mina del peak everything.
Os imagináis un escenario con petróleo inagotable? pues creo que de ese espejismo-borrachera no nos libraba nadie y el resto de recursos se hubiesen ido agotando y con una situación con menor margen de maniobra. Y de esa torta, nos íbamos al neolítico en pocas décadas.
Hemos reaccionado tarde y mal, en el escenario mas favorable dentro de la lógica de un planeta finito, pero a costa de grandes sacrificios aún tenemos una oportunidad. Ahora toca aprovecharla.
Y en ese escenario toca concienciar a la gente, en la medida que cada uno pueda (familiares, amigos, compañeros de trabajo), y que la gente comprenda de verdad que hay que cambiar. Y este factor es el que mas me inquieta, nos lo veo aceptando este hecho. Y ese es otro problemón al que no veo una solución factible.
Insisto, gracias por toda tu labor, tienes ganado el cielo.


----------



## NORDWAND (20 Nov 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> La próxima etapa del plan...el PeakCoin.



O peakcash


----------



## meanboy (27 Nov 2022)

Me he pasado el gas natural de tarifa libre a regulada que me supone la mitad de precio. 
La Tarifa de Último Recurso de gas 3, está dirigida a aquellas viviendas con un consumo de gas entre 15.000 kWh/año y 50.000 kWh/año.

Existen 3 tramos segun consumo. a mas consumo mejor precio.
Justo lo que sorprende es que A MAS CONSUMO MEJOR PRECIO, cuando se supone que deberia estar castigado por los responsables de la transición energetica no??  

Aqui los 3 tramos. Yo estoy en el 3 lo que supone una reduccion de precio brutal respecto al libre mercado. *Pasando de casi 7000 a 3200 euros. *

TUR1 .. 

*Precios incluyendo impuestos (impuesto hidrocarburos e IVA 5%):*


Término fijo: 5,28 €/mes
Término variable:* 0,069189 €/kWh*
TUR2 ..

*Precios incluyendo impuestos (impuesto hidrocarburos e IVA 5%):*


Término fijo: 10,00 €/mes
Término variable: *0,066188 €/kWh*
TUR3 ..

*Precios incluyendo impuestos (impuesto hidrocarburos e IVA 5%):*


Término fijo: 21,57 €/mes
Término variable: *0,063909 €/kWh*


----------



## rory (27 Nov 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Excelente respuesta que ya fue desautorizada por los propios rusos, hace tiempo.
> 
> Lo que ocurre son migraciones laterales entre yacimientos que dan la impresión de rellenar los pozos.
> 
> ...



Y es de origen biótico según tú?


----------



## Boot (2 Dic 2022)

Llega el frío y el petroleo está en mínimos, qué está pasando?? No empezaba el racionamiento de diésel en unos meses desde que Turiel publicó su libro???


----------



## meanboy (2 Dic 2022)

Dudas y mas dudas ..


----------



## antorob (2 Dic 2022)

Boot dijo:


> Llega el frío y el petroleo está en mínimos, qué está pasando?? No empezaba el racionamiento de diésel en unos meses desde que Turiel publicó su libro???



Hola Boot.

A mi me gusta esta gráfica.

Weekly U.S. Ending Stocks of Crude Oil (Thousand Barrels)

Son los inventarios de petróleo desde hace cuarenta años en EE.UU.

Tu mismo.










Saludos.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Dic 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> No, no es nada eficiente. Nunca se implantará de manera masiva.



y por qué llevamos casi 20 años oyendo sobre el hidrogeno?


----------



## liantres (12 Dic 2022)

Ni una más.


----------



## Sombra (13 Dic 2022)

¿vendiendo humo con la fusión nuclear y el hidrógeno?

*Qué es la fusión nuclear y por qué puede ser el ‘Santo Grial’ de la energía limpia y renovable*
*Los nuevos resultados conseguidos en California, suponen un ”hito importante” en las investigaciones acerca de conseguir energía renovables, baratas y totalmente limpias.*









Qué es la fusión nuclear y por qué puede ser el ‘Santo Grial’ de la energía limpia y renovable


Los nuevos resultados conseguidos en California, suponen un ”hito importante” en las investigaciones acerca de conseguir energías limpias y baratas.




as.com


----------



## meanboy (14 Dic 2022)

Cada tres meses tendremos buenas noticias sobre energias alternativas o la solución definitiva a nuestros males energetico-climaticos. Se trata de captar dinero particular y publico.


----------



## Yakuza (14 Dic 2022)

antorob dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Pero si fuera así, aparecería en muchos lugares de la Tierra, solo con reproducir las condiciones de laboratorio. Desgraciadamente no aparece, ais que tendremos que conformarnos con los antiguos pozos.
> 
> ...



No hay volcanes en muchos lugares de la tierra, por lo que tampoco tiene porque haber yacimientos accesibles de petróleo en todos lados.


----------



## Yakuza (14 Dic 2022)

Sombra dijo:


> ¿vendiendo humo con la fusión nuclear y el hidrógeno?
> 
> *Qué es la fusión nuclear y por qué puede ser el ‘Santo Grial’ de la energía limpia y renovable*
> *Los nuevos resultados conseguidos en California, suponen un ”hito importante” en las investigaciones acerca de conseguir energía renovables, baratas y totalmente limpias.*
> ...



En esto y no en el Ministerio de igualdad habria que gastar los 20.000 millones de euros, las pagas para videojuegos y demás despilfarros sucialistas


----------



## meanboy (18 Dic 2022)

El barril cotiza a menos de 80 y se sacan mas de 100 millones de b/d. de momento no parece que estemos en el ValleOil a pesar de las mil marranadas que nos estan haciendo para que seamos mas pobres.


----------



## 11kjuan (18 Dic 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> El barril cotiza a menos de 80 y se sacan mas de 100 millones de b/d. de momento no parece que estemos en el ValleOil a pesar de las mil marranadas que nos estan haciendo para que seamos mas pobres.



Los picoileros hemos perdido. Game Over.

Hemos sido engañados


----------



## meanboy (18 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Los picoileros hemos perdido. Game Over.
> 
> Hemos sido engañados



Creo que tienes razón. Y lo peor es que sin peakOil todo lo que esta sucediendo para mi carece de sentido.


----------



## FranMen (21 Dic 2022)

Oro a 30.000$ la onza, en esta década.







futurocienciaficcionymatrix.blogspot.com




Una duda @antorob. Si pronosticaste oro a 30.000 en 2020 es por qué preveías que la deuda se dispararía de esta forma?


----------



## antorob (22 Dic 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Oro a 30.000$ la onza, en esta década.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola FranMen.

Lo que pronosticaba es el final del sistema fiduciario, porque se había vuelto insostenible (aunque todavía podía y puede seguir unos años más).

Al principio del post, colocaba esta gráfica. Creo que no necesita comentarios.








Cuando se pierde el control de esta manera, es solo cuestión de tiempo.

La reedición del post, con las compras continuas de oro por parte de los BC orientales y la gestión de la crisis que ha empujado a los BRICS a buscar alternativas diferentes al dólar, es solo una consecuencia de la pérdida de control. Se puede estar fabricando de la nada dinero durante algún tiempo. Pero el paso de los años hace que el sistema ( o los mercados) se vuelvan drogodependientes y cada vez exijan más y más. Este movimiento queda plenamente reflejado en la gráfica. A partir de ese movimiento en vertical, es solo cuestión de tiempo, como digo al principio.

Saludos.


----------



## FranMen (22 Dic 2022)

Lo decía porque si en 2020 la deuda era de 20 billones y ya calculabas el oro en 30.000.
Desde entonces la deuda ha crecido 








La deuda nacional de EEUU supera los USD 31 billones por primera vez


La Oficina de Presupuesto del Congreso del país proyectó en julio que la deuda pública equivaldría al 98% del PIB para finales de este año. - Agencia Anadolu




www.aa.com.tr




Entonces el oro tendría que irse a 45.000
Si se sigue imprimiendo, cuando finalmente el $ pete el oro se irá a una cifra aún mayor
No se si tus cálculos en 2020 eran para 2020 o para la situación actual


----------



## antorob (22 Dic 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Lo decía porque si en 2020 la deuda era de 20 billones y ya calculabas el oro en 30.000.
> Desde entonces la deuda ha crecido
> 
> 
> ...



No.

El cálculo se hacía tomando esta referencia.

Gold to Monetary Base Ratio

*[Relación entre el oro y la base monetaria*
Este gráfico interactivo muestra la relación entre el precio del oro y la base monetaria ajustada de St. Louis desde 1918. La base monetaria coincide aproximadamente con el tamaño del balance de la Reserva Federal, que indica el nivel de creación de dinero nuevo necesario para evitar la deflación de la deuda. Los mercados alcistas del oro anteriores terminaron cuando esta relación superó el nivel de 4,8.]

El balance de la FED no ha crecido mucho desde Septiembre de 2020.

En realidad, dar una cifra redonda como los 30.000$ es para llamar la atención sobre la inviabilidad del sistema fiduciario. No sube el precio del oro sino que la devaluación del dólar será brutal, en caso de cambiar la moneda de reserva mundial.

En los cálculos de esa fecha, la cifra aproximada del precio del oro era esa. Ahora sería menor, pero pasando de 2000 o 3000 dólares la onza, los cálculos pierden sentido, ¿no te parece?. 

Saludos.


----------



## Burbujarras (28 Dic 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Creo que tienes razón. Y lo peor es que sin peakOil todo lo que esta sucediendo para mi carece de sentido.



www.scielo.org.co/scielo.php?script=sci_arttext&pid=S0120-46882011000200003


----------



## 11kjuan (28 Dic 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> www.scielo.org.co/scielo.php?script=sci_arttext&pid=S0120-46882011000200003



Resumen por favor ?


----------



## Burbujarras (28 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Resumen por favor ?



Sólo quería decir que en la posmodernidad, nada tiene sentido. Es un hilo común del foro, incluso hay un sub de conspiraciones, querer creer que otros tienen el control.


----------



## meanboy (31 Dic 2022)

Alguien sabe en que TRE (tasa de retorno energetico) nos movemos?


----------

